# Golden Contender Daily Free Sports Pick Thread



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 21, 2013)

Monday night NFL Game of the Month is the lead play tonight from a 100% System that is specific to Monday night Football. There is also Several angles that apply. Monday night Football has Cashed 5 of 6 this season and we had another Big Sunday cashing 4 of 5. Football combined is at or near the top of all major leader boards. Free NHL Play below.

On Monday the Free NHL Play is on the LA. Kings. Game 6 at 10:35 eastern. The Kings are 2-1 favorite here tonight, so we will just use them as a free play. The Kings should get the job done as they are on a 42-12 runs at home and are of a pair of solid wins. They take on The Calgary Flames tonight. Calgary is off back to back road losses and overall they have lost 15 of 19 on the road off a road loss and have lost all 3 Divisional games this season. With the LA. Kings have won 4 straight we will back them to take another here tonight. Tonight we start the week Big with the Monday night Football Game of the Month from an Exclusive 100% Monday night specific system and Several Powerful Angles. Sunday card wins 4 of 5 and Monday night Football is 5-1 this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the free play take the LA. Kings. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2013)

Tuesday 100% System Game of the Month is the lead play and on a FREE Trial contact info below to jump on. Sun Belt Preview below
On Tuesday the Sun Belt Play is on LA. Lafayette. Game 101 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns cashed as a unit rated play for us last week. Tonight we are on their side once again as they have home loss revenge for a 50-27 setback last season. In that game they allowed a season high -5 in the turnover department which sealed the deal in that game. Tonight they are favored on the road and have a better defense. Arkansas St is just 1-10 ats vs .600 or better conference opponents that come in off back to back wins. They are also a lousy 0-4 to the spread as a dog with rest. The Cajuns are 6-1 ats off a win and have played well in closely lined games winning and covering in 3 of 4 when the line is +3 to -3. Look for LA, Lafayette to win and cover. On Tuesday we have the NHL Game of the Month from a Perfect NHL System leading the way. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on as the NHL is on a Free Trial tonight.. Congrats to those with us on Monday as we hit another NFL Play on the Giants. Tonight in college action we have LA. Lafayette. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2013)

Wednesday card has the 5* Triple Perfect 5* World Series Game 1 Play as we put the MLB Playoff database which has Tracked every playoff game in history to work. MLB On an 8-2 run. Free NHL Power Angle Play below.

On Hump day the free NHL Power Play is on Detroit. Game 2 at 7:35 eastern. Detroit is off a pair of tough losses and looks to rebound against an Ottawa team that has 3 days rest. The Senators have lost 8 of 12 with this much rest.They are 22-48 long term off a straight up favored loss, including 12-33 on the road in this role. In games on the road with a total of 5.5 Ottawa has lost 3 of 4. When placed in the dog role the Sens have no bite this year losing 4 of 5 times. Detroit has won 5 of 6 here in the series. Thye are 9-1 at home off a home games and 30-10 here when the total is 5.5. The Wings have won all 3 games as a favorite vs the East and should rebound here tonight. On Hump day we have a 5* Tiple Perfect World series game one selection. MLB has cashed big of late going 8-2 in The Last 10 Playoff games. Those with us last night cashed the big NHL Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we Bring the Bang to your book on Hump day. For the free play take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2013)

Thursday card has another Big 5* MLB Play after cashing last night. In NFL we have a Quadruple system side with a Perfect Angle and a Powerful College Play in the ESPN Game. Football is ranked #1 at Several top Leader boards and Prime time Football is on a 13-3 run after cashing Monday night. Free NCAAF Play below.
On Thursday the Free College Football Play is on Marshall. Game 107 at 7:30 eastern. Marshall has solid edges on both sides of the ball. They are 115 yards better on offense and 150+ yards better on defense where they are ranked 14th in the country compared to Middle Tennessee at 86th. Marshall has won and cover the last 3 off a bye week. Middle Tenn. is 1-6 ats as a home dog, 2-5 ats vs winning teams and has failed to cover 10 of the last 11 in week day games. They are 0-6 ats if they have lost 4 of their last 5. Coach Stockstill has a mediocre 4-15 spread record off a conference loss. Marshall has won 10 of the last 11 vs losing teams and suddenly this line starts to look alot more manageable. Make it Marshall tonight. On Thursday we have a trio of Powerful Plays up With NFL Side with 4 systems and a Perfect Angle, the ESPN NCAAF Play and a 5* MLB Game 2 System play. Football continues to stay at the Top of All Major Leader boards. Prime time plays on a 13-3 run. MLB Has cashed 9 of 11. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on Now and cash out tonight. For the free play take Marshall. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2013)

Friday night football Game of the Year tonight on ESPN Boise at Byu has 2 Systems and 2 Perfect Angles. Prime time football on a 13-4 run. Free NHL Play below

On Friday for the free NHL Play we will back the Columbus Blue Jackets. Game #4 at 7:05 eastern. Columbus has won 10 of the last 11 when playing off a home win. Tonight they take on a Toronto team that cashed as a big 5* for us 2 days ago in a win vs Anaheim. Toronto has not played well on the road off a home win losing 11 of the last 13. Columbus is off a pair of solid home wins allowing just 2 goals in those wins. Tonight we have the Friday Football Game of the Year on ESPN. This game has 2 of our cutting edge systems and 2 Perfect Angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or 646-269-5269 to jump on tonight. Our overall football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards. For the free play take Columbus tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2013)

Saturday card has the 6* PAC 12 Game of the year + 7 More Powerful Plays including the 5* Blowout, ACC and BIG 12 System Games of the Month, the 95% Totals Of the week + Dog with Bite and Game 3 Never Lost Power Play. Football Combined remains at or Near the Top of All Major leader Boards and 23 games over .500 this season. Free NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the College Football System Club Play is on Alabama. Game 146 at 3:30 eastern. Alabama has covered 6 of the last between these two teams. Nick Saban has encouraged the Tide fans to stay until the game is over. Today he will have his team give them a reason to stay as he will not let his team take their foot off the gas today. Alabama is rolling. They have allowed 16 points in the last 5 games, while scoring 31 or more in all but one. Today they fit a powerful system that plays on favorites of more than 3 touchdowns up to -31 in conference games that scored 35 or more last out. The Tide have covered 11 of the last 12 at home if they averaged more than 6 yards per play over the last month. Alabama is 4-0 ats in tune up games before playing LSU and they have covered 10 of 11 as a conference favorite of 21 or higher. Tennessee has lost to the spread 4 of the last 5 times as a dog of 17 or more. Roll tide roll here today. On Saturday we have Powerful card led by the 6* PAC 12 Game of the year with 100% Indicators, we also have the BIG 12 and ACC Games of the Month, a 5* Blowout and Dog with Bite. Our total of the week is from a 95% system. World Series Game 3 With a Never Lost Angle. Football overall is 23 games over.500 and Ranks at the Top of Several of the countries Top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash Big with Cutting edge Data and Material you Wont see Any where else. For the free system Play take Alabama.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* AFC Game of the Year from a Rae 15-0 System that dates to 1980. There are 3 More Powerful System Play including the 93% Sunday night 5* and the 26-3 System Winner in the Washington at Denver and an Early Blowout In MLB The Big Game 4 Historical System. Football ranked at or near the Top of Several Major Leader boards. NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on Detroit. Game 212 at 1:00 eastern. The Lions will look to bounce back off a tough home loss here to the Bengals last week. The Lions are 7-1 to the spread vs NFC East teams. Dallas has failed to cover in 7 of 8 when the total is more than 47 and is 1-7 straight up and ats vs NFC North teams. The Cowboys are also in a play against system that pertains to going against teams when the line is +3 to -3 and they allowed less than 7 points in their last game and are taking on a team that lost a close game by 1-3 points. These teams like Dallas are just 7-30 to the spread. In general road teams in non division games are mediocre when coming off a divisional road win. Dallas shut down the Eagles last week but his will be a tougher task against a hungry Lions team. Dallas has failed to cover 3 of the last 4 in the series. In games from October on out Detroit is 17-3 ats off a loss vs an opponent off a win and cover. With Dallas 1-10 ats after allowing 10 or less,we will side with The Lions. On Sunday we take our top play Ranked overall football record to the NFL where we have the 6* AFC Game Of The Year from a rare 33 year old 15-0 system, a 5* Blowout, Sunday night 93% Side and the 26-3 System in the Washington at Denver game. Also on the card is the Game 4 World Series System Side. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to End the week big with Cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the Free NFL System Play take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Monday night Triple System Play. MNF Plays are 7-1 this season. In MLB We have the Game 5 World Series Historical Power system Winner. Free NHL Play below.

On Monday the free NHL Play is on the NY. Rangers. Game 56 at 7:35 eastern. The Ranger return home win the momentum of big road dog win at Detroit on Saturday as they started the season with the first 9 games on the road. Tonight they take on the Montreal Canadiens in the home opener. Montreal is 0-6 after a game where they were a home dog, 6-12 on the road when the total is 5 or less. They come in off a loss and are just 6-21 off a loss by 2 or more goals. The Rangers are 29-13 at home when the total is 5 or less. Look for the Rangers to roll as a live dog here in NHL Action. Start he week big in Bases and Monday night Football as we have two Top Plays backed with Big systems. Congrats to those who jumped on the Big 6* AFC Winner on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out on Monday. For the free play take the NY. Rangers. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2013)

On Tuesday we have the 21-0 5* NHL Game of the Month and an 11-0 NBA Opening night Play. NBA Finished last season on an 18-6 run. Free NHL Play below.

BOTH ARE FREE TONIGHT CONTACT INFO BELOW

On Tuesday free NHL Play is on the St. Louis Blues. Game 12 at 8:05 eastern. St. Louis is a pretty solid favorite tonight and they are the 2nd highest scoring team in the league. When they are at home off a favored win they have won 11 of the last 12 times. St. Louis is 4-1 in division games, 25-9 vs losing teams and 10-3 at home when the total is 5.5. They will look to bounce back here on home ice as they have lost the last 2 they have played here. Tonight they take on a Winnipeg team that has lost 12 of 15 if they have played 3 or more on the road. Take St. Louis. On Tuesday we have 2 solid plays up. In Opening night NBA we have a solid 11-0 angle play and the 5* 21-0 NHL Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and flatten your book like a new driveway. For the free play take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2013)

Wednesday card has the first NBA 5* play from an Opening game system, the Double Perfect Game 6 Winner and the NCAAF Game of the Month. Football ranked top 3 this year, NBA on an 18-6 run closing out last season and MLB on a 12-4 run. Free NBA Totals System play below.

On Wednesday the free NBA Totals System play is on the Under in the LA. Lakers At Golden St Warrior game. Rotation numbers 727/728 at 10:35 eastern. As seen below we note that road dogs like the Lakers at +10 or higher that are off a divisional home dog win at +5 or higher while scoring 100 or more points have come back to go under 10 of 11 times since 1995. The Lakers stunned a lethargic Clippers team last night in their opener. Not only do the Lakers pull the upset but they did it with their bench the whole 4th Quarter against the Clippers starters. Tonight they take to the road against Golden St. The Lakers will be hard pressed to get their bench to play up to the level they did last night. The line has already started to come down. On Hump day we have 2 Powerful Plays in 3 different sports up. The College Football Game of the Month, the first 5* NBA Play with a 30-1 series angle and an opening game system and the Double Perfect MLB Game 6 World Series Winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and Get on the "Giving End" Of Hump day.  GC

O/U: 1-10-0 (-7.23, 9.1%)  avg total: 199.3 

 Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm DPS DPA SUr  ATSr OUr ot 
Jan 25, 1997  Sat  1996  Celtics  Hawks  away  90-95  0&0  12.0  200.0  -5  7.0  -4.0  -11.0  L  W  U  False  
Feb 06, 1997  Thu  1996  Celtics  Magic  away  111-119  0&1  14.0  212.0  -8  6.0  12.0  6.0  L  W  O  False  
Jan 03, 1998  Sat  1997  Nuggets  Timberwolves  away  87-109  0&0  13.5  202.0  -22  -8.5  -7.2  1.2  L  L  U  False  
Feb 26, 1999  Fri  1998  Clippers  Lakers  away  83-99  0&0  17.0  198.5  -16  1.0  -7.8  -8.8  L  W  U  False  
Feb 28, 2001  Wed  2000  Grizzlies  Jazz  away  83-101  0&1  12.5  191.0  -18  -5.5  -6.2  -0.8  L  L  U  False  
Mar 04, 2002  Mon  2001  Nuggets  Jazz  away  82-100  0&1  12.5  192.5  -18  -5.5  -8.0  -2.5  L  L  U  False  
Dec 14, 2002  Sat  2002  Grizzlies  Mavericks  away  87-104  0&2  14.0  205.0  -17  -3.0  -8.5  -5.5  L  L  U  0  
Apr 12, 2003  Sat  2002  Raptors  Nets  away  86-94  0&0  14.5  184.5  -8  6.5  1.0  -5.5  L  W  U  0  
Nov 18, 2006  Sat  2006  Grizzlies  Mavericks  away  84-89  0&0  10.5  190.0  -5  5.5  -5.8  -11.2  L  W  U  0  
Feb 27, 2008  Wed  2007  Timberwolves  Raptors  away  85-107  0&1  12.5  196.0  -22  -9.5  -6.8  2.8  L  L  U  0  
Apr 07, 2010  recap  Wed  2009  Knicks  Pacers  away  105-113  0&2  10.0  221.0  -8  2.0  -0.5  -2.5  L  W  U  0

Oct 30, 2013  recap  Wed  2013  Lakers  Warriors  away  0&  12.5  203.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2013)

Halloween Card has the 6* Conference USA Game of the Year from a 19-1 system dating to 1980. In NFL Action a Never lost Totals system that dates to 1995 and the 88% Side Play system. Free NBA Totals System Below.

On Halloween the Free NBA Totals System Play is on the Under in the Knicks at Bulls game. Rotation numbers 501/502 at 8:00 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has played to the under 10 straight times since 2001. Take the under when road dogs of 5 or more with no rest, like the Knicks lost to the spread as a favorite of 5 or more points and the opponent, which is the Bulls are off a road dog loss and scored 90+ points. If the posted total is 180 or more these game have stayed under every time. The Knicks played well defensively last night in their 90-83 win at home vs the Bucks. The Bulls allowed over 100 in their opening night loss to Miami. The Bulls have gone under in 12 of 18 after allowing 105 or more points and 7 of the last 10 when the posted total is 190 to 195. Look for this one to go under the total tonight. On Halloween Thursday we have the 6* Conference USA Game of the year with a Powerful 19-1 system and 3 Indicators that combine to go 29-1. In the NFL we have the 5* Thursday Night Total of the Month from a Perfect totals system. There is also a the 88% System Side in this game. Football has been Solid All season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now. No tricks just treats tonight. For the free play take. NY and Chicago to go under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2013)

T.G.I.F Card has the Pac 12 Power Play and 3 NBA 90+% Early Season NBA Opening week system plays similar to the one we cashed with on the LA. Clippers last night. Early College Football Blowout up too. Free NBA Power Angle Play below
On Friday the free NBA Play is on Miami. Game 717 at 8:05 eastern. Miami has cashed 12 of 13 off a loss as seen below and have handled the Nets with ease the last few seasons. Miami comes off an upset loss as a 9.5 point favorite losing in Philadelphia 114-110 to the Sixers. Now they travel to the Barclay center to take on a Nets team with man new faces trying to gel as a team with all the new additions. The Nets lost their opener in Cleveland.The have lost all 7 times as a home dog in this range and are 0-5 with just 1 spread the last 3 seasons vs Miami. The last 3 games have been non competitive as they have lost by 14 or more in all three. Look for Miami to get the win and cover here tonight. Friday card has 3 Powerful NBA System Plays and the PAC 12 Play in College Football. Thursday card cashes big led by the 6* NCAAF Winner. We have an Early 5* Blowout system available and going out tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the Month Big. For the free play take Miami. GC
SU: 13-0 (18.23, 100.0%) 
ATS: 12-1-0 (12.77, 92.3%) avg line: -5.5 
O/U: 6-6-1 (0.04, 50.0%) avg total: 190.2
Final 
Team 104.2 
Opp 86.0
Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Jan 12, 2013 recap Sat 2012 Heat Kings away 128-99 1&1 -7.0 202.0 29 22.0 23.5 1.5 W W O 0 
Jan 16, 2013 recap Wed 2012 Heat Warriors away 92-75 1&2 -2.5 202.0 17 14.5 -10.2 -24.8 W W U 0 
Jan 30, 2013 recap Wed 2012 Heat Nets away 105-85 2&1 -2.5 190.0 20 17.5 8.8 -8.8 W W P 0 
Feb 03, 2013 recap Sun 2012 Heat Raptors away 100-85 1&1 -4.5 194.5 15 10.5 0.5 -10.0 W W U 0 
Mar 29, 2013 recap Fri 2012 Heat Pelicans away 108-89 1&1 -7.5 190.0 19 11.5 9.2 -2.2 W W O 0 
Apr 05, 2013 recap Fri 2012 Heat Bobcats away 89-79 2&1 -5.0 193.5 10 5.0 -10.2 -15.2 W W U 0 
May 08, 2013 recap Wed 2012 Heat Bulls home 115-78 1&1 -13.0 187.0 37 24.0 15.0 -9.0 W W O 0 
May 26, 2013 recap Sun 2012 Heat Pacers away 114-96 1&1 -2.0 183.0 18 16.0 21.5 5.5 W W O 0 
May 30, 2013 recap Thu 2012 Heat Pacers home 90-79 1&1 -7.5 183.5 11 3.5 -5.5 -9.0 W W U 0 
Jun 03, 2013 recap Mon 2012 Heat Pacers home 99-76 1&1 -7.0 180.0 23 16.0 5.5 -10.5 W W U 0 
Jun 09, 2013 recap Sun 2012 Heat Spurs home 103-84 2&2 -6.0 188.5 19 13.0 5.8 -7.2 W W U 0 
Jun 13, 2013 recap Thu 2012 Heat Spurs away 109-93 1&1 0.0 187.0 16 16.0 15.5 -0.5 W W O 0 
Jun 18, 2013 recap Tue 2012 Heat Spurs home 103-100 1&1 -6.5 191.5 3 -3.5 4.0 7.5 W L O 1 
Nov 01, 2013 recap Fri 2013 Heat Nets away 1&1 -3.5 193.0


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2013)

Double 6* Saturday has SEC and Revenge Game of the Year From Undefeated systems. There are also four 5* Plays, the blowout, Dog, Big 12 and Big 10 sides. Football Continues to be at or near the top of All major leader boards. NBA and Breeders Cup picks too. Free Power Angle Play below.



On Saturday The Free NCAAF Power Angle play is on GA. Tech. Game 330 at 7:30 eastern.The Yellow Jackets will look to Sting the Pitt. Panthers early and often today with their vaunted rush attack that has seen them blowout a similarly ranked team like Syracuse 56-0 earlier this season. Pitt. has failed to cover the last 9 road games vs ACC Teams and covers around 20% of the time when they are outrushed on the road which is something that surely will happen here today against GA. Tech, who is in the top 5 in Rushing in the country averaging nearly 320 yards per game. With GA. Tech 8-0 ats as a home favorite vs an opponent off a loss of 10 or more points, there's only one way to go here. Take GA. Tech. On Saturday we start the Month Big with a Huge card that has a pair 6* plays and four 5* plays. Football is at or bear the top of all major leader boards this season. Don't miss this Powerful card that also has NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now for Double 6* Saturday. For the free play take Ga. Tech tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2013)

Sunday card has the 100% AFC South Total Of the Year from a Perfect system Dating to 1989. There Are also 2 Powerful 5* Sides. One has 2 Undefeated systems, the other 4 different Power systems. Football overall is at or Near the Top of most major Leader board. In NBA We have an Early season system side. End the week Big tonight.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on Atlanta +7 points here today. Atlanta is 2-5 and this is pretty much it for them if they drop to 2-6, so we should see their best today for this divisional game vs Carolina. Atlanta will likely give the Panthers a heavy dose of S. Jackson here and should at the very least stay within the nu,ber. Carolina has beat up on softies the last 3 weeks putting 30+ points in 3 straight. Atlanta has won 7 of 9 in November games and road teams in November that are off a road loss have covered 31 of 39 times the last few seasons. Carolina is 0-5 ats at home off a division win and 1-6 to the spread vs an opponent off a loss of 10 or more. Cam Newton is 2-14 straight up in games decided by 7 or less points. The Falcons are 8-0 ats as dogs off a loss. Coach Smith for Atlanta is 11-0 ats off a loss of 10 or more. Were on the Dirty Birds today. On Sunday we have a Tremendous Card up led by the AFC South Total of the Year from a Perfect totals system. There is also NBA and 2 more 5* Power system sides one in Early action and the Other in Late Afternoon. These games are Packed with Game winning Indicators just too much too list. Football Continues to be at or near the Top on Major Leader Boards. NBA Early season also on the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these games on your side. For the free play take Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2013)

Monday card has 2 Big 5* NBA Plays, one form a Perfect system the other with a 21-1 angle. We also have the NFL Play from 2 Solid systems. Monday night Football has cashed 8 of the last 10 and NFL Prime time plays are on a 16-6 run overall. Free NBA Totals Play below.
On Monday the free NBA Totals system Play is on the Over in the Minnesota at Cleveland game. Rotation numbers 503/504 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system from the database that plays to the over for road dogs of 4 or less points like Minnesota that have no rest and are off a road game where they scored 90 or more also as a road dog of 4 or less, vs an opponent like Cleveland that played on the road and scored 90 or less. These games have played over 16 of 21 times since 1995. The Cavaliers have shot under 40% the last 2 games and should improve that number tonight against a Minnesota team off a game in NY with no rest. The Cavs have played over in 14 of 16 games if they went under in 3 or more straight. Minnesota has pled over in 8 of 12 on the road with no rest off a road game. Look for this one to go over the total tonight. Monday night Football is on ab 8-2 run and we have the Power system in this game tonight. There are also a Pair of 5 * NBA Power system plays. One has Never lost and the other is from a 21-1 Indicator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we start the week big in Foots and Hoops. For the free Play go over the total in the Minnesota and Cleveland game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2013)

Tuesday Triple Pack has the 6* 96% MAC Conf. Game Of the Year + 2 NBA Perfect system plays. One has a 27-0 Series angle and is rated at 5*. Free NBA System play below.



On Tuesday the free NBA System play is on New York. Game 706 at 7:35 eastern. The Knicks lost at home on Sunday to Minnesota. Tonight they look to rebound here against a Mediocre Charlotte team that has failed to cover 29 of 43 after scoring 85 or less points in their last game. They miss the interior presence of Al Jefferson and that will hurt them here again tonight. The Knicks have covered 6 of 8 at home off a home loss where they lost to the spread by 10 or more points. They also apply to a database system that is 10-1 straight UPp and 9-2 to the spread. We want to play on home favorites of 5 or more with 1 day of rest that lost to the spread as a home favorite of 4 or less points and are taking on an opponent that scored 90 or less as a road dog of 5 or more points. Look for New York to get the win and cover. On Tuesday we have a Huge Triple Play card led by the 6* MAC Conf Game Of The Year from a 96% Power system. There is also a 5* NBA Never lost system that wins by an average 21 points per game and a Road Warrior System that is also undefeated. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and cash out on Ruby Tuesday. For the free Play take New York. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2013)

Hump day card has 4 NBA Play and another MAC Conference winner. Last night we were 3-0 overall. Tonight there are two Perfect NBA totals systems + revenge system and Blowout systems going. Free NBA System Play below

 On Wednesday the free NBA System Play is on the LA. Clippers. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. The Clippers won here by 10 last year and have won and covered 3 straight after their opening game loss to the Lakers. Orlando fits an early season system that plays against teams that have covered every game so far. Their is also a nice road warrior system in effect for this game. We want to play against home dogs of 5 or more with rest that are off a home dog win as a dog of 5 or more vs an opponent off an ats win of 10 or more. These home dogs are a dismal 0-14 straight up and 3-11 ats. The Clippers erupted for nearly 140 points the other night and will be tough on a young Orlando team tonight. Lay it with LA. On Hump day we Bring the bang with a solid 5 game card that has Another MAC Conference play and 4 NBA System Plays, 2 are 100% totals system the others are a revenge system and a Blowout system both cashing 90% or better. Tuesday card swept the board. More Damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Bang your book good on Hump day. For the free play take the LA. Clippers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2013)

Thursday card has the 5* NFL Double perfect system Total Of the Month + 2 Big College Football Play in BIG 12 And PAC 12 Action. The Pac 12 side has a Perfect system and the BIG 12 play has several Big angles and a scoring system. In the NBA We have an 88% Side system televised on TNT. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Thursday the free NHL Power Play is on the San Jose Sharks. Game number 70 at 10:35 eastern. San Jose comes in to this one having lost 3 straight and their last 2 here on home ice. They have won 5 of 7 after scoring 4 or more goals which they did in their hideous loss here to league door mat Buffalo Sabres as a favorite of over 4-1. Vancouver comes in this this game slumping as well and things don't figure to get much easier as they have already lost a pair of 4-1 decisions to San Jose this season and have not lost 9 straight in the series. Look for the Sharks to take another from Vancouver. On Thursday we have 3 Big football plays up. In the NFL The Thursday night total of the Month with 2 Thursday night specific totals systems. In College the Big 12 Game of the Month and PAC 12 Power system Plays. We also have a solid TNT 88% NBA System Side. All games have Multiple angles and come with a comprehensive analysis. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the NHL Play. Take the San Jose Sharks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2013)

Friday card has the 35-2 5* NBA Dog of the Month, and Perfect system Blowout and Revenge System Plays, We also have a Powerful NCAAF System play. Last nights Top play was an Easy winner with the over in the NFL Game. Free NBA System Play below------FREE TRIAL CONTACT INFO BELOW
On Friday the Free NBA System Play is on the Washington Wizards. Game 510 at 7;05 eastern. This the 4th highest rated play on our card but it is a three unit regular rated selection. We are playing against Brooklyn and any road favorite of 4 or less points with rest if they scored 90 or more points as a home favorite in their last game and are taking on an opponent, The Wizards in this case, that scored 100 or more on the road in their last game. These short road favorites are just 3-10 straight up and 1-12 to the spread since 1995. The Wizards are 14-2 to the spread at home off a win and have also covered 17 of 24 after a game where they scored 105 or more points. Both teams are off easy wins but The Nets have lost 25 of 34 vs teams who average 99 or more points per game. Were on Washington here. T.G.I.F. Card has 4 Big Plays Three in the NBA All from Perfect situations with the lead play the 5* Dog of the month. College football 91% system play and a late NCAAB Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend Big. For the Free three unit play take Washington plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2013)

Saturday card has the 6* NCAAF TV Game of the year with a 17-0 System and 4 more Powerful 5* system sides all cashing 92% or higher. We also have NBA and College Hoops. Football overall continues to be at or near the top of several leader boards. In NBA Action there are two 5* Perfect system sides. Free 3 unit College football Power Angle Play below.
On Saturday the free 3 unit College Football Power Angle play is on Western Michigan. Game 149 at 1:00 eastern. This game is a battle of 2 pathetic Mac conference schools who both play little or no defense. In game 10 when we have two teams that have one exact win and one of the teams is off a win that team has lost just one to the spread long term. The Visitor in this series has covered 8 of 11. Eastern Michigan has the 3rd worst defense in the country and Western Michigan has double revenge Western Michigan has been more competitive and did emerge with a road dog win in their last game. Today they make the short trip into Eastern Michigan to take on an Eagles squad that has allowed 42+ points in 6 straight games. Perhaps the biggest reason we will Play Against Eastern Michigan is due to the Power angle Below that shows Eastern Michigan as a terrible 1-18 straight up and to the spread at home off a road loss. Look for Western Michigan to take this one. On Saturday we have a Tremendous card led by the 6* 17-0 College Football TV Game Of the Year, and 4 More 5* Power Systems all cashing 92% or higher and 2 are Perfect. Two 100% BIG 5* NBA Sides and NCAAB Also on the card. Football overall continues to be at or near the top of Several Major Leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash out big today and all weekend. For the free Play take Western Michigan. GC
SU: 2-17-0 
ATS: 1-18-0 

Date Day # Season Team Opp Site Final Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Nov 24, 2006 Friday 12 2006 EMCH NIL home 0-27 7.5 44.0 -27 -19.5 -17.0 -18.2 1.2 L L U 0 
Sep 08, 2007 Saturday 2 2007 EMCH BALL home 16-38 5.5 44.0 -22 -16.5 10.0 -3.2 13.2 L L O 0 
Nov 09, 2007 Friday 11 2007 EMCH BOWL home 32-39 4.5 58.0 -7 -2.5 13.0 5.2 7.8 L L O 0 
Sep 13, 2008 Saturday 3 2008 EMCH TOL home 17-41 -1.5 56.5 -24 -25.5 1.5 -12.0 13.5 L L O 0 
Sep 27, 2008 Saturday 5 2008 EMCH NIL home 0-37 6.0 51.5 -37 -31.0 -14.5 -22.8 8.2 L L U 0 
Oct 18, 2008 Saturday 8 2008 EMCH AKR home 35-42 4.5 53.0 -7 -2.5 24.0 10.8 13.2 L L O 0 
Nov 28, 2008 Friday 12 2008 EMCH CMCH home 56-52 10.0 64.0 4 14.0 44.0 29.0 15.0 W W O 0 
Oct 03, 2009 Saturday 4 2009 EMCH TEM home 12-24 6.5 44.5 -12 -5.5 -8.5 -7.0 -1.5 L L U 0 
Oct 17, 2009 Saturday 6 2009 EMCH KEST home 6-28 6.5 50.0 -22 -15.5 -16.0 -15.8 -0.2 L L U 0 
Nov 14, 2009 Saturday 10 2009 EMCH WMCH home 14-35 13.0 59.0 -21 -8.0 -10.0 -9.0 -1.0 L L U 0 
Sep 18, 2010 Saturday 3 2010 EMCH CMCH home 14-52 10.5 47.5 -38 -27.5 18.5 -4.5 23.0 L L O 0 
Oct 02, 2010 Saturday 5 2010 EMCH OHU home 17-30 10.0 50.5 -13 -3.0 -3.5 -3.2 -0.2 L L U 0 
Oct 30, 2010 Saturday 9 2010 EMCH TOL home 7-42 11.5 56.0 -35 -23.5 -7.0 -15.2 8.2 L L U 0 
Oct 01, 2011 Saturday 5 2011 EMCH AKR home 31-23 -8.5 47.5 8 -0.5 6.5 3.0 3.5 W L O 0 
Sep 08, 2012 Saturday 2 2012 EMCH ILST home 14-31 -3.5 -17 -20.5 L L 
Oct 06, 2012 Saturday 5 2012 EMCH KEST home 14-41 3.5 48.5 -27 -23.5 6.5 -8.5 15.0 L L O 
Nov 10, 2012 Saturday 10 2012 EMCH CMCH home 31-34 2.5 63.0 -3 -0.5 2.0 0.8 1.2 L L O 
Sep 21, 2013 Saturday 4 2013 EMCH BALL home 20-51 11.0 59.0 -31 -20.0 12.0 -4.0 16.0 L L O 
Oct 19, 2013 Saturday 7 2013 EMCH OHU home 28-56 16.5 56.5 -28 -11.5 27.5 8.0 19.5 L L O
Nov 09, 2013 Saturday 10 2013 EMCH WMCH home 2.5 58.5


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* NFC Total of the Year from a 25-0 Totals System, there are 3 more plays all rated at 5* including 2 early Plays and the Sunday nighter. NFL has been Cashing Big Again this season. Big 6* on Alabama wins and NBA on a 6-1 Run after sweeping last night. Tonight we have 2 More Powerful NBA Plays one is 100%. NFL System Club play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL 3* System Club Play is on the Seattle Seahawks. Game 213 at 1:00 eastern. Seattle has escaped the last 2 weeks in wins over Tampa and St. Louis despite some lethargic play. This will not be the case here today as they can bury the Falcons and avenge last years playoff loss, a 30-28 loss here vs an Atlanta team that is a shell of what it was last season. Were Sure Pro Bowls Tight end Tony Gonzalez is thrilled he came back to chase the Super bowl one last time. Ok now on to the indicators. Atlanta is 1-20 straight up and 4-17 to the spread as a home dog from + 3.5 to +7 and 2-9 ats vs winning teams. Even worse is their 0-15 spread ledger at +3.5 or more off back to back road games. For the system we want to play against home dogs that were beat by the spread by 41+ points in their last 5 game as these teams have failed to cover 35 of 45 times With Seattle having revenge we will back them here today. On Sunday we have a Tremendous card up. The lead play is the 6* NFC Total Of The Year from a system that has cashed 25 straight. There are also 3 more 5* Plays 2 sides and all are from system that are or close to Perfect.NBA Sweeps now 6-1 and tonight we have 2 more and one has a Never lost system. Football is cashing big again this season and is close to the top of All major leader boards. Saturday Top play wins with Alabama. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on end the week big. For the free 3* System Club Play take Seattle. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday card has 2 Powerful 5* Play. The 24-1 Monday night Football Total Of The Month and the 16-1 NBA 5* Totals system with a Perfect series Angle. Free NBA System Play below.
ALL PLAYS FREE TONIGHT CONTACT INFO BELOW
On Monday night the Free NBA System Play is on the San Antonio Spurs. Game 705 at 7:05 eastern. The Spurs erupted for 120 points in New York on Sunday afternoon. Immediately we dig in to the database to see how the Spurs do the game afterward. The Spurs are 7-1 straight up and ats as a road favorite after scoring 120 or more on the road, including 3-0 with no rest. Also of note that home dogs like the Sixers that have rest and scored 120 or more on the road last out are 0-6 with just 1 spread cover the past few years. The Spurs are 4-0 and 3-1 ats in the series of late. Since 1990 any home dog that is off a road dog loss and ats win with a prior home dog win is 5-14 to the spread vs an opponent off a win. That's enough for us. We will back the Spurs here tonight. Monday night 5* 24-1 Total Of the Month in the NFL and a 16-1 NBA Totals System are the lead plays as we start the week big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book tonight. For the free play take San Antonio. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2013)

Tuesday is Client Appreciation Day and all selections and Packs are discounted. The lead play is a 5* MAC Conference 96% System winner with a 40-5 angle. There is also an NCAAB Road Warrior Play with 8 powerful angles. Free NBA Play below.


On Tuesday night in the NBA The NBA Power Angle Play is on Golden St. Game 506 at 10:35 eastern. All teams on the road at Golden State with no rest are 0-10 straight up and 1-9 to the spread. Detroit fits the profile tonight off their road loss last night in Portland. The Warriors are 12-2 to the spread off a loss and 18-2 ats when they win after scoring 90 or less. Golden St is 3-0 to the spread vs teams that average 99 or more points per game. Golden St is also on an 11-0 ats run if Steph Curry was their leading scorer in their last game. Look for the Warriors to come out and play tonight against a Detroit team on the road off a tough loss last night. On Client appreciation Tuesday the selections are discounted. The Lead play is a 5* College Football play from a 96% system. In College Hoops we have an Road warrior side with 8 Angles. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 for free tonight only. For the free play take Golden State. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2013)

Hump day card has 3 Big NBA Plays led by the Double Perfect Western Conference Game of the Month. In NCAAF Action we swept the board last night, now on a 5-0 MAC Conference run. Tonight we have another Powerful System and 100% Angle in College Football. NBA On a 7-2 run. Free NBA System Play below.
On Wednesday the free NBA System Play is on the NY, Knicks. Game 711 at 8:05 eastern. The Knicks fit a nice system that has won 9 of 10 times the past years. We want to play on road teams with 1 day of rest and a total that is 190 or higher if they are off a home dog straight up and ats loss and scored 90 or less, and are playing an opponent, like the Hawks that are off a road favored win at -4 or less and scored 100 or more points. The Knicks were pathetic at the Garden on Sunday and were man handled by the Spurs. Expect a much better effort here tonight as the Knciks are a solid 10-5 straight up as a road dog of less than 4. New York has covered 3 of the last 4 on the road after scoring 90 or less at home. With the Hawks having lost 6 of the last 8 in the series with the Knikcks we will back New York Plus the points here tonight. On Hump day we will get you on the Giving end with the 5* 100% Western Conference Game of the Month leading a solid 3 game NBA Pack. NBA is on a 7-2 run and all our play tonight are backed with system cashing 94% or higher. In College Football we swept the board on Tuesday and are now 5-0 in MAC Conference play. Tonight we have a solid system play and an Undefeated Power Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Bang your Book good on Hump day. For the free play take the NY. Knicks plus the points.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2013)

Thursday card has Double System NFL Play with A Perfect Indicator and the 22-1 NBA Game of the week with a 94% system and 2 Undefeated angles. Free College Football Play below
On Thursday the Free College Football Play is on the Marshall Thundering Herd. Game 313 at 7:30 eastern. Marshall has the spot light tonight in a Thursday night game for Heisman hopeful in Qb Rakeem Cato who ben putting up big numbers, as Marshall has scored 166 points over their last 3 games. They will take on a Tulsa team that was blown out in its only 2 games vs winning teams this year. The line has dropped some as Marshall has not been good as a road favorite. However. They have been a door mat in this series losing all 4 times they have played. Marshall has home loss revenge here and has the offense to blow this one open. They have 120+ yard edge on offense and a defensive edge too. Tulsa is 0-5 ats at home after allowing 40 or more and has Covered in one game this season. Qb Cody Green is doubtful and they have had big injury problems this season and just lost Linebacker Trent Martin and Offensive lineman Stetson Burnett. Tulsa has struggled big time and are no where near the 11 win team they were last season. They are playing out the string here and will have to have an unbelievable game to not get blown out here. Make it Marshall tonight. On Thursday the 2 lead plays are the Double System NFL Side with a Perfect angle and the 22-1 NBA Game of the Week. Both are discounted and will get the job done tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now as we flatten your book like a short stack at Ihop. For the free play take Marshall. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2013)

T.G.I.F. Card has an amazing 4 Perfect 5* 100% systems 2 are sides, 2 are totals. This is the best and deepest card thus far this season in the NBA. There is also a 20-1 NCAAB Power angle play and the PAC 12 100% Simulator indicator side up. We are also releasing 2 Early 5* NCAAF Power system plays for Saturday. Free Late night NBA System Side below.
On Friday night the free NBA System play is on the Sacramento Kings. Game 722 at 10:35 eastern on ESPN. The Kings fit a rare system here that has won the only 7 times it has applied since 1995. The sample is small but here goes. We want to play on home teams off a home dog win if they had 3 or more days off prior to the win and they play a road team that is off a road dog loss and spread loss. These home teams are 7-0 straight up and ats winning by an average 104-90 score. Both teams are 2-5 on the season but the Pistons are 0-4 straight up and ats of late and have lost 16 of 19 if their last 3 games have played over the total. We will back the Sacramento Kings here who were very impressive in their wire to wire win over Brooklyn on Wednesday night. On Friday there are Four 100% Perfect 5* Plays to start the weekend off in the NBA, a 20-1 NCAAB Power angle Play and the PAC 12 Simulator side with a 100% angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Roll your book like wholesale carpet. For the free play take Sacramento. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2013)

Big Saturday NCAAF card has a Rare 6* and 5 Powerful System Plays that are all Perfect or in the high 90% range. All games 3:30 or later. One of the deepest cards all season. Football has been solid all season. NBA 100% Road warrior system and NCAAB Game of the week. Free Play below.

On Saturday the Free College Football System play is on California. Game 357 at 5:30 eastern.We are going to fade Colorado here as we note that home favorites of less than 5 off a road dog straight up and ats loss have failed to cover 36 of 47 times since 1980 if they allowed 40 or more points and are playing an opponent off a home loss. CAL finally gets a team they can handle here. Colorado is 0-7 to the spread if they were a road dog in their last game and has failed to cover 4 of the last 5 in the first of back to back home games. Cal won here last season and we simply cant lay points with a Colorado team that is 3-22 straight up in Conference play. Cal has a solid offensive edge and should emerge with the win against the first losing team they will face all season. On Saturday we have a Tremendous day planned with Several High end late season College Football Plays one is a 6*, the others are the 5* Blowout, Outright dog winner, PAC 12 And BIG 12 Games of the Month and more. We also have the 100% NBA road warrior System Play and the 5* College Hoops Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out all day and night as Our Football continues to be solid. For the free system Play take California. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2013)

Sunday card has 6* Early NFL Highest rated totals plays + 3 Early NFL Sides from a Combined 9 different systems. In Mid afternoon action a 21-0 Totals Angle a 3 team teaser and the Sunday night Football System Play and a 100% NBA System. Saturday cashes big Free NFL System Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 415 at 1:00 eastern. Cleveland has been better than expected with J. Campbell at them helm and today they are catch the Bengals in some unfavorable situations. For one home favorites off a road overtime loss have been long term money burners and they are 2-7 ats since 2010 in that role. Home teams off a road loss by 3 or less points have failed to cover 24 of 29 times if they are over .500 but less than .625 on the season. This game has the feel of a closely contested grind it out type of game and there is a strong chance of rain in this one which would favor a Cleveland team that will look to establish the run game and keep the ball out of the hands of the Bengals receivers. The Browns handled the Bengals 17-6 at home earlier in the season. We will take the points in this one. What can Brown do for you? They can cover the spread here today. On Sunday there is a 6* Early total and 3 Big System Sides. In Afternoon action a 21-0 Total followed by the Sunday night Power System side. Saturday card cashes big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end your week big. For the free play take Cleveland plus the points.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2013)

Monday Double 5* Card has the Monday night Football Game of the Month with a big system and 2 undefeated angles and a 5* NBA dog with 2 systems that are a combined 25-1. Sunday card cashes big. Free NBA Totals System Play below.

On Monday the free NBA Totals System is to play the over in the Golden St at Utah game. Rotation numbers 509/510 at 9:05 eastern.This is a right back rematch game for these two as Golden St put away the Jazz 102-88 on Saturday night at home. Now they travel into Utah for the back end of this home and home and we have a nice totals system that has flown over 11 of 12 times since 2004 and plays to the over for road favorites that have 1 day of rest and scored 90 or more as a home favorite and lost to the spread, vs an opponent like the Jazz that are off a road loss and ats win while scoring 90 or less. Look for an up tempo game resulting in an over here tonight. Monday night Football Game of the Month with 2 Never lost Indicators and a big Monday night specific system and the 25-1 Double system NBA 5* Dog start the week off. Congrats to those who cashed with us with the Over in the Detroit at Pitt game part of a big Sunday. Tonight we get the early Jump. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on these two now. For the free play take the Over in the Golden St at Utah game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2013)

Tuesday card has the 5* NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month from 2 systems, a NCAAB power Angle Play and the MAC Conference power System Side. Monday Cashes big with 5* plays with Denver and Carolina. Free NBA Totals Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA Totals system play is on the Over in the Phoenix at Sacramento game. Rotation numbers 709/710 at 10:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that plays to the over for home teams like Sacramento with rest if they are favored by 4 or less, vs an opponent like Phoenix that are off a home spread loss while scoring 90 or more. If the total is posted at 190 or higher 14 of 17 have played over since 1995. Both teams are of tough home losses and the Kings have played over in 9 of 10 at home if they scored 90 or less in their last home game. The Suns have flown over in 3 of 4 vs losing teams. Look for this one to go over the total tonight. On Tuesday there is a trio of plays up, led by the 5* Double system Eastern Conference Game of the Month, an NCAAB power Angle Play and the MAC Conference system side. Last nights top 5* plays cash big as we sweep the board. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Ruby Tuesday now and Cash out. For the free Play take Over the total in the Phoenix and Sacramento game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2013)

Hump day card has 6* Double perfect MAC Conf. Game of the month in NCAAF and 2 100% NBA Plays. One is a Big Blowout system, the other is a Perfect totals system that beats the line by over 15 points. Big 5* on Tuesday cashes. 16-0 NCAB Power angle also up. Free NBA System Play below.

On Wednesday the free NBA Play is on the LA. Clippers. Game 515 at 8:05 eastern. The Clippers are in a nice spot here as road teams with 1 day of rest as a pick or dog of 4 or less are 10-1 to the spread if they enter off a home favored loss at -5 or more and are taking on an opponent like Minnesota that comes in off an ats loss of 7 or more points as a road favorite in their last game. The Wolves are 2-11 straight up at home with no rest off a spread loss on the road. LA has won 6 of 7 vs winning teams and will look to atone for their home loss to Memphis. The Clippers have won the last 3 when the total is 210 or higher. Look for LA To take down the Wolves tonight. On Hump day we have a super card led by the 6* MAC Conference Double Perfect system play + 2 NBA Play from Perfect systems one is a blowout side, the other from a totals system that has beat the posted totals like by over 15 points. In NCAAB Action we have a 16-0 power Angle play. Congrats to those who jumped on Tuesday as we cashed the big 5* Eastern Conference NBA play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Get on the "The Giving End" of Hump day tonight. For the free play take the LA. Clippers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2013)

Thursday card has the 5* 100% NFL Totals System play + NBA undefeated system and a College Football play that has 8 angles 3 are perfect. NBA Cashes big again on Wednesday with Miami. Free NCAAB Play below.

On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is on Colorado. Game 716 at 8:00 eastern. Colorado has now wont 4 straight after an opening game loss to Baylor. They have been an offensive machine scoring 90+ points in 3 of their last 4 games. When they are a home favorite of 13 or more they are 5-0 straight au and 4-1 to the spread. Tonight they will take on a Cal Santa Barbara Team that is dropping like flies. They have lost 3 players over the past week. Center Alan Williams is the latest injury and is said to be doubtful for this game. Also missing the game will be forward Mitch Brewe and Guard John Green. USCB will be thin on the front line. They have failed to cover 7 of the last 10 November games and are 1-13 straight up and 4-10 to the spread as a road dog from +12.5 to +15. They followed a huge 9 point dog win at UNLV with a home loss to Utah St in their last game. This is a bad spot for them at a tough BIG 12 Venue like Colorado. Lau the points with Colorado here tonight. On Thursday we have another Powerful card led by the 5* NFL 100% Totals System and an NBA Perfect system beauty. NBA Has been on big tear. We also have a solid NCAAF Power Angle play that has 3 Perfect indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out on Thursday. For the free play Take Colorado in College Hoops. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2013)

T.G.I.F Card has 5* 96% College Football system, an Undefeated NBA System and the college Hoops Game of the Week as the lead plays. There is also an Early 5* NCAAF Blowout play for Saturday. NBA Piping hot cashes again with OKC on Thursday. Free NBA Power Angle Play below.
On Friday the Free NBA Power angle Play is on the San Antonio Spurs. Game 511 at 8:05 eastern. The Spurs have bolted out of the game with no let downs this season at 10-1. Tonight make their way down to take on a Memphis team they have already beat this season and have beaten 11 of 13 times with 10 spread wins. The Spurs are 22-7 on Friday and have won 60 of 82 off a win of 10 or more long term. For our system in this one we will ties in a Friday specific system that is 12-2 for Friday night road favorites of 4 or less that scored 100 or more as a home favorite of 5 or more, vs an opponent that scored 90 or less as a road dog. Memphis is off back to back dog wins and historically teams returning home in this situation have not fared well. The Grizzlies are 0-3 to the spread at home when the total is 185 to 190 and have lost to the spread in their last 3 division games. We will back the Spurs in this one. On Friday there are 3 Solid plays up. The 96% 5* college Football system, an Undefeated NBA System and the College Basketball game of the week with 8 Power Angles. JUMP ON FREE TONIGHTat goldencontender@aol.com Jump on the T.G.I.F Card now and start the weekend big. For the free play take the San Antonio Spurs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2013)

Huge Saturday card has the 7* Highest rated 2013 College Football 24-0 Game of the Year + 5 Big sides all cashing 90% or higher, there are also 2 Perfect system NBA Play and the NCAAB Play of the day as Hoops has been piping hot cashing again with Philly last night. Free NCAAF System Club Play below.
On Saturday the free College football System Club Play is on Western Kentucky. Game 159 at 7:00 eastern. WKU fits a nifty little road warrior system that plays on road favorites that were road favorites in their last game and won the game but failed to cover the spread and allowed 17 or less points. These teams are 32-9-3 to the spread. The Hilltoppers coach Pertrino has won 13 of 14 in conference games if he has won the last 2, covering in 11 of those 13 wins. Western Kentucky has edges on both sides of the ball against a Texas St team that has lost 7 of 8 vs winning teams. WKU is 12-4 to the spread on the road and should emerge with a win and cover here tonight. Take Western Kentucky. On Saturday we are releasing the 7* Highest rated 2013 College Football Game of the Year with a 24-0 system and several big angles. There are also 5 sides, the Blowout, Dog with Bite, 17-0 SEC side, BIG 10 Play and Much more. Hoops has been red hot after cashing another Top play on the Sixers last night. Tonight there are 3 games up, 2 are 100% System plays side and total in the NBA and the NCAAB Play of the day. Don't miss out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out on our largest day of plays this season. For the free College System Play take Western Kentucky. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunday card has 6* 29-0 NFL System side + 3 early plays All from systems and angles cashing over 90% long term and the Sunday night 96% 5* system winner between Denver and New England. Saturday card cashes big with GOY winner on Ok. St and 6* Fresno. NBA 100% totals system and NCAAB also up.

On Sunday the free system play is on Miami plus the 4-5 points. Game 218 at 1:00 eastern. The Dolphins have won and covered every meeting in this series. Carolina fits a couple of bounce systems here in this game off their big Monday night home win over the Patriots. We want to play against favorites of 3 or more that won 6 straight games as these teams have failed to cover 14 of 20 times since the early 70/s. The Panthers are 0-8 ats as a non division road favorite off a win and cover. Miami has covered 11 of 12 times as a non division dog of 9.5 or less. Home dogs in non division games off a home dog win have covered 22 of 33 if they are getting less than 5 points. With most of the situations favoring Miami we will look for the Dolphins to at the very least get the spread win. On Sunday end the week big with a Rare 6* 29-0 Power System Play leading a solid card that has 3 Early plays one a 5* Dominator side and the 96% Sunday night Football AFC Showdown match which is rated at 5*. We also have a Perfect NBA Totals systems and NCAAB Which have been hot. Saturday card cashes big again led by Game of the Year winner on Ok. St and 6* Fresno. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and make some holiday cash. For the free NFL System Play take the 4-5 Points with Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Double System NFL Play and the 17-0 NBA Total Of the Month from a system that averages an amazing 227 point per game. There are also 2 more solid plays one is a an NBA Road warrior system that has not lost since 1989. NBA Remains hot nailing Sunday total and NFL Top play wins with the Titans. Free NBA System Side below.

On Monday the Free NBA System Play is on Charlotte. Game 702 at 7:05 eastern. Charlotte has played well at 7-7 this season and fits a nice system here tonight that plays on home teams that come in off a spread win by 21 or more points as a short road dog of 4 or less in their last game, vs an opponent like Boston that scored a road dog win of their own and had 90 or more points in the win. Home teams are 11-2 to the spread in this system. Charlotte has won and covered 4 of 5 vs Atlantic Division teams and all 3 home games when the total is 185 to 190. Boston is a lousy 1-11 straight up and 2-10 to the spread as a road dog if they come in off a road spread win by 14 or more points and scored 90 or more. Look for Charlotte to win and cover. On Monday we have 2 big 5* Plays one in the NFL With 2 Powerful systems and perfect angles and the NBA Total of the month from a sick 17-0 system that averages 227 points. There are also 2 more big system sides on the card. Start the week big as NBA Cashed again last night and top play on Titans cashes. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now. For the free NBA Play take Charlotte. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2013)

Tuesday card has another 5* NBA System Side with 5 Power Angles and a big system that has lost once since 1995. We also have the NCAAB Game of the Month. Monday top plays in NFL and NCAAB Cash out. Free College Football Play below.

On Tuesday the Free NCAAF MAC Conference play is on Northern Illinois. Game 302 at 7:00 eastern. The Northern Illinois Huskies look to finish up a perfect season here tonight against Western Michigan. The Huskies are laying a big number here tonight. However they do have some numbers on their side. They have won and covered the last 3 times when favored by 31 or more points and are a healthy 14-2 to the spread as a favorite of 10 or more vs losing teams. Western Michigan has struggled all season and have some mediocre numbers as they are 1-8 straight up and to the spread on Turf, 0-3 straight up and ats this year vs winning teams and have failed to cover 8 of the last 11 as a road dog of 14 or higher. Its no wonder they are 0-6-1 to the spread in their last 7 trips here.. Take Northern Illinois tonight. Tuesday card has the NCAAB Game of the Month and a Solid 5* NBA System Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out on Tuesday. For the College Football Play its Northern Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2013)

Hump Day 5 Game NBA Pack has 3 Perfect Power System Sides, a Never lost totals system and a 16-1 Dog system. NBA Has been Solid all season we also have NCAAB on the Card. Free NBA System Play below.
On Hump day the Free NBA Play is on the LA. Lakers. Game 707 at 7:35 eastern. The Lakers are in a nice system that has won 9 of 11 times and play on certain home conference road dogs that scored 90 or more points as a road dog of 5 or more, vs an opponent like Brooklyn that scored 90 or more points as a road dog of 5 or more and covered the spread in that game. All Teams on the road at Brooklyn with no rest have covered 3 straight and the Nets are 1-7 straight up as a favorite and 9-29 straight up vs teams who score 99 or more points per game. The Lakers have won 2 of 3 vs Non conference teams this year. On Wednesday we have a Powerful 5 game NBA Pack with 3 100% System sides, a Perfect totals system and a 16-1 Dog system. NBA Has been Solid all season. NCAAB Up too. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Bang your book good on Thanksgiving Eve. For the free play take the LA. Lakers plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2013)

Turkey Day card has the 6* Thursday night Highest rated 6* College Football Play + 3 BIG NFL Plays one is a 5* Triple system winner one is a 100% total and the other is a Double system play in the Late game. Those with us last night went 4-1 in hoops. 4 day Thanksgiving Power Pack available too NCAAB Play of the day below.

On Thursday the free College Hoops Play is on Creighton. Game 823 at 11:00 eastern. The Blue Jays have won 40 of 51 vs winning teams and take on an Arizona St that they beat in a near identical Neutral court tournament game last November 24th in a game that Creighton won 87-73 and was not as close as the final score indicated. Creighton has been light out from the field shooting better than 50% in all 4 games this season. The Jays have won 16 of 17 in November games and have covered 8 of 10 of late in November. Even more impressive is their 28-3 record in games after scoring 80 or more points. We will lay the small number here as Arizona St has failed to cover the last 4 times vs Big East Schools and is 1-6 as a neutral court dog from +3.5 to +6. On Turkey day we have the 6* Thursday night College pLay of the Year and 3 BIG NFL Plays from Several Tremendous database systems, there are 2 NFL Sides and one total that is Perfect. Hoops goes 4-1 on Wednesday.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Start the Thanksgiving Day weekend big. For the free NCAAB Play take Creighton. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2013)

Black Friday card has 4 College football Power System plays , 3 will be top 5* Releases 2 in the afternoon and 2 at night. All are from systems that are cashing 92% or higher and 2 are Perfect long term We also have 2 NBA Plays one is a 5* from a Perfect blowout system the other a 92% Dominator system. NCAAB Up Power Angle Play up too. NBA Remains hot and Thursday card cashes big with Detroit and Texas. Free NBA Play below.
On Friday the free NBA System Play is on the Milwaukee Bucks plus the 5-6 points. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. Milwaukee has stunk it up so far this season. However this is a good spot for them as they have home blowout loss revenge from a 96-72 thrashing to Charlotte just last week. Milwaukee has won 13 of 17 vs teams who average 91 or less points. For our system we note that home favorites with rest that are off a home dog loss at +5 or more, like Charlotte is are 1-10 to the spread if they lost to the spread and scored 90 or less points. The Bobcats are not fans of Friday as they have lost 30 of the last 35 times. Charlotte is 1-10 straight up at home when the total is 180 to 185 and they have failed to cover 30 of the last 43 times vs teams who allow 99 or more points per game. We will take the point with the Bucks. On Black Friday we have a stellar card that has it all. We have 4 Major College football releases all from Powerful late season systems that are cashing 92% or higher long term and 3 are 5* Sides. In the NBA Which has been piping hot we have 2 Plays one is a 5* from a system that is perfect since 1995. The other is a 92% Dominator system. NCAAB Power Angle Side also up. Turkey day card cashes big with Texas and Detroit. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and make that Black Friday Holiday money. For the free play take Milwaukee plus the 5-6 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2013)

Saturday card has 6* 29-1 Big 12 Play of the Year and 3 big 5* Plays all from late season NCAAF Systems cashing 93% or higher. NBA Cashes Big again on Spurs and we have the Perfect system Side along with NCAAB Up. Free College Football System Play below.

On Saturday the free College Football system play is on Indiana. Game 360 at 3:30 eastern. Indy gets a team they can handle here and we note that home favorites of more than 20 that were dogs of 14 or more last out have been solid through the years if they have a win percentage of .666 or less and the opponent, Purdue in this case is not off a spread loss. Purdue managed to keep the game with Illinois close last week, but wont be able to do that hear as they are anemic on both sides of the ball losing teams playing their last road game that are getting more than a field goal have failed to cover nearly 90% if they were a winning team last season and were not getting more than 10 points in their last game. Indiana often and early in this one. Saturday we have a Tremendous card led by the 29-1 6* BIG 12 Game of the Year. This one is nearly as strong as last weeks goy 7* winner on Ok. St. We also have 4 more Big System winners all cashing 93% or higher and 3 are rated at 5* Plays. There is a Perfect system NBA Play. Last nights top NBA Cashed on the Spurs as NBA Stays hot. NCAAB System Plays also up and ready. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the Month big. For the free Play take Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2013)

Sunday card led by 6* NFC East Game Of The Year from a Rare Perfect Divisional System + 3 Powerful 5* Sides and big Teaser. NBA + NCAAB Also on the card. Saturday Top Plays Iowa St and Auburn cash big. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Philadelphia Eagles. Game 436 at 1:00 eastern. The Eagles are 22-4 off a bye week and had won 3 straight before the week off. Today they take on an Arizona team that has won 4 straight. For our system we want to play on .500 or better non division home favorites with no rest off a home favored win and cover, vs an opponent off a home favored win and cover and a prior win. These home teams are 10-1 and 9-2 to the spread for the Eagles. Arizona is 0-9 ats on the road off a spread win by 10 or more vs a non division opponent. Arizona is also 2-8 ats on the road after scoring 35 or more. Look for Philly to take advantage of the rest and emerge with a win and cover. Play Philadelphia. On Sunday we end the week and start the Month big with the release of the 6* Never lost NFC East Game Of The Year on Sunday night Football + 3 Big 5* Sides with Tremendous Systems Direct from the database. We also have NBA + NCAAB on the card. Congrats to those who Jumped on Saturday as top plays Iowa St and Auburn win outright. Start the Month Big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week with the cash. For the free play take The Eagles. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2013)

Monday card has the Highest Rated Monday night NFL Play this season and a 5* NBA Perfect system side. Free NBA System Play below.

On Monday the free NBA System Play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 709 at 10:00 eastern. The Pacers travel into the Rose garden with the leagues best record at 16-1 after knocking off the LA. Clippers. They will take on a Portland team that has surprised many by bolting out of the gate with a 13-3 record. The Pacers apply to a fine system here tonight that has won the last 6 times and plays on road favorites of 4 or less points if they scored 90 or more points the night before as a road favorite of 4 or less points and take on an opponent, like Portland that also played as a road favorite in their last game. The Pacers have won and covered 8 of the last 11 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Look for them to emerge with another win. The Monday Night football Play of the Year leads the way tonight along with a 5* Perfect system NBA Play. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big on Monday as NFL Prime time plays are cashing 78% this season. For the free play take The Indiana Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2013)

Tuesday card has a Pair of NBA Plays a 15-1 Totals System that averages 216 points and a Double system Side. Free NCAAB Play below.

TUESDAY CARD IS FREE- CONTACT Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on
On Tuesday the free NCAAB Play is on Florida St. Game 539 at 9:30 eastern. The Seminoles have home loss revenge for a close loss to Minnesota last season. FSU is 4-1 straight up and to the spread as a road dog of 3 or less points and has covered in all 4 games vs winning teams. They are 5-1 to the spread coming off a non conference game. Minnesota is 1-7 ats as a short home favorite of 3.5 or less and has lost the last 2 vs winning teams in Arkansas and Syracuse. Florida.St has a solid edge on the boards and are a live dog here tonight. On Tuesday we have 2 solid NBA Plays up one is a 15-1 NBA Totals system that averages 216 points per game and the other is a double system side. Jump on both now as we cash out on Ruby Tuesday. For the free play take the points with Florida St.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2013)

Hump day triple pack has the NCAAB Game of the Week with 7 Power Angles and 2 NBA Play one is a 90% road warrior side with a Perfect Angle and the other a 91% totals system. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Wednesday the free NCAAB Play is on Richmond. Game 718 at 7:00 eastern. Richmond won here last year by a 92-61 land slide score over William and Mary and comes in off 3 straight wins. William and Mary has some negative angles that plays against them in this game. They are 6-20 vs winning teams, 2-16 vs teams who allow less than 65 points per game and have lost 3 of the last 4 as a a short home dog of 3 or less. In fact they have not fared well in the dog role long term losing 37 of the last 44. We will lay the 3 points here tonight with Richmond. On Hump day we bring the bang with 3 Solid Hoops play including the NCAAB Game of the week with 7 Power Angles and an NBA Road warrior system that has won 90% since 1995 and has a 100% and 17-3 Angle. We also have a totals play that has won 91% of the time. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and hammer your book good. For the free play take Richmond. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2013)

Thursday Triple pack has 6* Highest Rated NCAAF American Athletic Conference play of the season + a Triple system NFL Play with 2 of the systems perfect and Specific to Thursday night games. in the NBA we have a 21-1 System Game of the week. Hump day cashes big. Free NCAAB Play below.

On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is on Dartmouth. Game 513 at 8:00 eastern. Dartmouth has won 3 straight and looks to be improved from last season. Tonight they travel onto Northern Illinois to take on a Huskies team that is 2-4 with the 2 wins coming against marginal teams as they still remain mediocre. Dartmouth has the 25th ranked scoring team in the country and a surprising 12th ranked road defense. They have won and cover their only 2 recent games as a road favorite of 3 or less. North Illinois is ranked 273rd in the nation in home scoring and have lost and failed to cover all 4 times as a home dog of 3 or less. When taking on winning teams these Huskies have no bite losing 23 of 26 overall. They have struggled vs non conference teams losing 27 of the last 32. Look for Dartmouth to get the win here tonight. On Thursday we have another Powerful card led by the 6* 22-0 American Athletic Conference Play of the Year and the Triple system NFL Play from 2 Thursday night systems that are perfect. In the NBA We had another big night nailing our top play. Tonight we have the 21-1 NBA Game of the Week. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash all 3. For the free play take Dartmouth. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2013)

Friday 5* MAC Championship winner + 5* 15-0 Non Conference NBA Total of the Month lead a solid T.G.I.F Card. NBA Stays hot cashing with Ny. Knicks. Free NBA Play below.
On Friday the free NBA Play is on the under in the Orlando at NY. Game. Rotation numbers 807/808 at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that pertains to road teams with rest like Orlando that scored 120 as a road dog in their last game and covered the spread, vs an opponent like the Knicks that are off a road game with a point spread that was +3 to -3. Orlando has played under 6 straight times on the road off a road game where they scored 120 or more points, 3 of 4 with 2 days rest and 5 of 7 vs teams who allow 99 or more points. The Knicks have stayed under in 7 of 9 vs teams who average 99 or more points and have made it a point to trust each other and play better on the defensive side of the ball. the system above as cashed 90% since 1996. Look for this one to stay under. T.G.I.F Card is lead by the 5* MAC Championship Double system side and the 15-0 5* NBA Non Conference total of the Month. We also have a 23-1 System side NBA Stays hot nailing the Knicks last night. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend big. for the free NBA Totals play take the under in the Orlando at NY game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2013)

TRIPLE 6* SATURDAY $$$$
Saturday 1st Ever Triple 6* Sides, All from Systems that are Perfect, Mountain West Conf. Play of the Year, SEC, PAC 12 And BIG 10 Sides + 2 Solid 5*. There is also NBA and A pair Of NCAAB Plays with too much too list. Free BIG 12 Side below
On Saturday the free Big 12 Play is on Baylor. Game 112 at 3:30 eastern. Baylor lost 56-50 last season at Texas and has this one circled. The Year before they smashed Texas here 48-24. Baylor averages 65 points per game at home. The Bears are 8-0 straight up and ats at home with a total of 70 or higher, 10-0 ats home with 6 or less days rest and they have covered 9 of the last 10 at home with Conference Revenge. It appeared they may be looking ahead to this one last week as they barely beat TCU by 3 points after having their perfect season ruined By Ok. St. Baylor has a 200+ yard edge on offense where they average well over 600 yards. They also have a defensive edge and have covered 5 of the last 6 in the series. Texas was last seen Taking down Texas Tech. However the Long Horns are 0-8 ats after a home win of 20+ points and have failed to cover vs teams who have 9+ wins in their last game of the season. When Texas has lost in any game as a dog they have failed to cover 10 straight since 2007. Look for Baylor to get the win and cover. Today we have the Finest ever Triple 6* Saturday with an unprecedented 7 Perfect systems in College Football Championship games. SEC, BIG 10, Mountain West Game of the Year and more. We also have a Solid Hoops card. With several Sports markets going today we worked our Tail off to bring you the finest selections in the industry. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book like a new Driveway all day and night. For the free NCAAF Play take Baylor. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunday card has 6* Totals, the Triple Perfect AFC Game of the Month and 5* NFC West 29-4 Power system Play. Also on the card is an early 5* and Sunday night Football and 43-2 Triple angle Sunday night Football System. NBA on a Major roll with another Powerful system side. Free NFL Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL power Angle Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 153 at 4:25 eastern. We have 2 teams headed in different directions here as the Giants have won 5 of the last 6 after an 0-6 start ands San Diego looks dead in the water as far as the playoffs go. The Giants are 4-1 vs losing teams while the Chargers are 1-3 vs teams under .500. Teams like the Giants on the road that have the same record as their opponent have covered 7 of 8 this season if they are off a road game. The Giants made a nice comeback last week to beat Washington and cash as a 6* for us after getting down 14 in the first quarter. The Giants have covered 8 straight on the road off a win if they were losing after 3 quarters last out, as they carry the momentum. They have also covered 15 of the last 16 on the road off a win of 7 or more if they has a receiver with six or more catches. The Chargers have failed to cover 11 of 12 vs an opponent that has 2 or more turnovers in their last game and are 1-6 straight up at home with the total of 45.5 to 49. Take the points with The NY. Giants. On Sunday we have a big Card with the 6* Total, 3X Perfect AFC Game of the Month, the 29-4 NFC West Power system side and an early 5* plus our Teaser of the week, 43-2 3X Angle Sunday night Football and Hoops which has been piping hot. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and End the week Big here on Sunday. For the free play take the NY, Giants plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2013)

Monday card has the 5* 23-2 Monday night Football system winner and a big 100% NBA Blowout with 2 Perfect Angles. NBA Totals Play below.
On Monday the free NBA totals system Play is on the Over in the Orlando at Houston game. Rotation numbers 707/708 at 8:05 eastern. The totals system below which is perfect and is the subset of a much larger totals system is in effect here tonight as we play the over for Road team with no rest that were road dogs of 5 or more last night and are playing an opponent like Memphis that lost to the spread by 21+ points in a game where they were at home with a line of +3 to -3. Memphis scored just 82 points in a home blowout loss to Golden State on Saturday the 2nd straight game they were blown out at home. Their scoring should go way up tonight. This system averages 211 points and we note that Orlando has played over in 4 of 5 in non conference games and 14 of 19 vs South West Division teams. Look for this one to play over the total tonight. On Monday we have a Pair of Solid play the 23-2 Monday night Football 5* Double system Dominator and the Perfect NBA Blowout system start the week big. Sunday TOP NFL Totals Play cashes big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get things off to a fast start. For the free Play take The Over in the Orlando at Memphis game. GC

O/U: 8-0 

Final 
Team 101.1 
Opp 110.8 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Mar 19, 1996 Tue 1995 Warriors Rockets away 105-102 0&2 7.0 199.0 3 10.0 8.0 9.0 -1.0 W W O False 
Jan 07, 2004 Wed 2003 Lakers Nuggets away 91-113 0&1 4.5 200.5 -22 -17.5 3.5 -7.0 10.5 L L O 0 
Dec 15, 2008 Mon 2008 Timberwolves Kings away 103-118 0&1 4.0 202.0 -15 -11.0 19.0 4.0 15.0 L L O 0 
Mar 29, 2009 Sun 2008 Suns Kings away 118-126 0&1 -5.5 237.0 -8 -13.5 7.0 -3.2 10.2 L L O 0 
Apr 01, 2009 Wed 2008 Pistons Nets away 98-111 0&1 1.5 187.0 -13 -11.5 22.0 5.2 16.8 L L O 0 
Mar 21, 2012 recap Wed 2011 Suns Magic away 93-103 0&1 8.5 192.5 -10 -1.5 3.5 1.0 2.5 L L O 0 
Feb 20, 2013 recap Wed 2012 Celtics Lakers away 99-113 0&5 7.0 195.5 -14 -7.0 16.5 4.8 11.8 L L O 0 
Mar 24, 2013 recap Sun 2012 Nets Suns away 102-100 0&1 -5.5 191.0 2 -3.5 11.0 3.8 7.2 W L O 0 

Dec 09, 2013 recap Mon 2013 Magic Grizzlies away 0&1


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2013)

Tuesday card has 3 Powerful NBA Totals, One is the 5* Eastern Conference Total of the Month with 2 Systems, one is Perfect. The other two are from systems cashing over 90%. NCAAB ESPN2 24-2 Power Angle play also up. NBA Cashed big and is at or near the Top of Several Leader boards. Free Three Unit NBA Play below.

On Tuesday the free 3* NBA Dog with bite that can win outright is on Minnesota. Game 507 at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a solid system that has cashed 9 of 10 times since 1995. We want to play on road dogs like Minnesota at +4 or less that are off a spread loss as a home dog, vs an opponent off a home dog spread loss by 10+ points, Like Detroit. The Pistons have injuries in their back court, as Billups and Bynum are out and Stuckey is day to day, and should he play, may not be too effective as he has been slowed by a knee injury. The Pistons are 2-16 straight up vs Northwest Division teams and 5-29 straight up vs opponents who score 99 or more points per game. The Pistons are 0-4 at home when the posted total is 200 to 204.5. The Wolves are 4-0 straight up and ats in the series and have won the last 3 here all by 10+ points. Look for Minnesota to take this one. On Ruby Tuesday there are 4 Plays up one is the 5* Eastern Conference Total of the Month from 2 Big systems and one is Perfect the last 18 season. The other 2 totals are both derived from system hitting over 90%. On ESPN2 We have a 24-2 Power Angle Play. NBA Remains at or near the top of several leader boards after cashing again last night. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out. For the free Play take the Minnesota Timberwolves. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2013)

Thursday triple Play has Both NBA Games from Perfect 5* systems, one is a total the other a side. NBA Sweeps on Wednesday There is also the NFL Double system Play with 7 strong Indicators, NFL Prime time releases are cashing 78% after cashing with the Bears and NBA is at or near the top of several leader boards. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Thursday the Free NCAAB Play is on Maryland. Game 505 at 7:00 eastern. An early season conference game here for these two teams as both come in off back to back losses having shot less than 40% back to back. Maryland has better numbers in this one as they are 23-2 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game and 18-2 in their last 20 vs teams under .500. In December games Maryland has won 12 of the last 14. The Terrapins are a terrific 501 vs teams ranked outside the top 50 in the RPI Scale. Boston College has struggled early on losing 6 of 9 and is a mediocre 11-34, including 0-4 this season vs teams with a winning record. Lay the small number with Maryland here tonight. On Thursday we have 3 solid plays up. NFL Prime time plays are cashing 78% after cashing the Bears on Monday night and NBA Is at or near the top of several leader boards after sweeping on Wednesday. Tonight their are a pair of 5* Perfect systems a side and total in the NBA, Both televised and the Side in the Thursday night NFL Games from 2 systems and several solid indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Power of this data on your side tonight. For the free Play take Maryland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2013)

T.G.I.F Card has 4 Big plays the 5* NBA Total Of the Month from a 28-4 system with a 100% subset, there is also a 16-1 Dominator system + 90% Revenger and dog system plays, in NCAAB Action we have a 25-3 Power Angle Play. 5* Army- Navy side up too. Thursday cashes Big with Chargers and Blazers. Free NBA Play below.
On Friday the free NBA Play is a total and its on the under in the Memphis at New Orleans game. Rotation numbers 815/816 at 8:05 eastern. this game fits a nice system from the database that has played under 11 of 12 times for short home favorites of less than 5 like New Orleans that scored 90 or more as a home favorite of 4 or less in their last game and covered the spread by 3 points are less and are now taking on an opponent off a spread loss at home in their last game, like Memphis. The Grizzlies have stayed under in 6 of 8 vs teams whom allow 99 or more points per game and the Pelicans 11 of 15 at home when the the total is 190 to 195. Look for this game to play under the total. On Friday we have 4 Powerful NBA Plays one is the 5* Total of the Month from a 28-4 system that has a Perfect subset, their is a 16-1 Dominator side and 90+% Revenge game and dog with bite. NBA has been hot all month and remains at or near the top of several major leader boards. In College Hoops we have a 25-3 Power Angle Play. Thursday card cashes 2 of 3 led by Chargers and Blazers. Five star Army- Navy side up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and start the weekend big. for the free NBA Play take Under in the Memphis at New Orleans game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2013)

Saturday card has 6* 100% RPI NCAAB Blowout Angle + 5* Army- Navy side 6-1 last 7 years in this game. ESPN Kentucky- North Carolina and a 3 game NBA pack with two 100% 5* Sides and a 100% total, Early 5* 18-0 NFL Totals system also released. Free NBA System 3* Play below.


On Saturday the free NBA System Play is on the LA. Lakers. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. Both Charlotte and LA come into this game with no rest after both were road dogs of 10 or more last night. This triggers a nice system which plays against Non divisional home teams with no rest and a total that is 190 or higher if they scored 90 or more and covered the spread last night as a road dog of 10 or more, vs an opponent, like the Lakers here tonight that were also road dogs. These home teams are 5-20 straight up and to the spread since 1995. All road dogs at Charlotte are 9-0 ats when coming off a road game. The Bobcats are 0-3 ats as a home favorite with no rest and 4-10 ats as a home favorite of 3 or less. The Lakers were blown out last night in Kobe Bryants third game back and this is an excellent opportunity for them to get their first win with him back in the lineup. The Lakers have covered 5 of 6 vs non conference teams and have won 9 of the last 10 vs teams that average less than 91 points per game. On Saturday we have a Powerful card that has a 100% RPI Based NCAAB Blowout angle as we Continue to use Exclusive methods and data you wont see any where else. There is also the triple 90% Kentucky and North Carolina side on ESPN, The 5* Army- Navy Side which we have cashed 6 of the last 7 seasons. In the NBA we have 2 5* Perfect system side and a Perfect NBA Totals System beating the line by an amazing 19 points. We also released a 5* 18-0 NFL Totals system. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on as we Bring the Bang to your Book all day and night. For the free 3 unit NBA Side take the LA. Lakers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 15, 2013)

Sunday 7* 100% NFL Game of the Year head lines the card from a 35-3 system with a perfect subset. There is also an 18-0 totals system and 2 More Powerful Plays + the Sunday night Side. In NBA We cashed 2 more 5* Sides and have more tonight. Free NFL System club Play below.


On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 313 at 1:00 eastern. The Giants are taking a touchdown here today in what looks like flat spot for a Seattle team that comes in off a close loss to San Francisco last week. Road favorites like the Seahawks that are off a loss that broke 3 or more game win streak have failed to cover 10 of the last 11 times vs an opponent that lost by 20 or more points straight up and to the spread like the Giants. Seattle is flatter than a short stack at IHOP after a game with the Niners and have failed to cover the last 6 times as a road favorite off a division game vs an opponent that had revenge. Also in effect is a solid 25-4 system that plays on non division dogs of 6.5 or more with at least one win that are off a non division loss and are playing an opponent off a division loss. It will be cold with a mixture of snow and rain here today and the Giants can keep this game close. On Sunday its the one and only 7* NFL Game Of The Year that is backed with a huge 35-3 system that has a subset that has Never lost. This game has Several big Angles too. There are 4 more Big NFL plays up, one is an 18-0 totals system, a Perfect system Later Afternoon Side and Sunday night Football. NBA Cashes big nailing both 5* Sides and we have 2 More big 5* Sides tonight. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Power of these plays on your side. For the free play take the NY. Giants plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2013)

Tuesday card has 6* 25-1 Highest Rated NBA Non Conference total of the year and a solid NCAAB Card featuring the 30-5 ESPN Jimmy V Classic Power Angle play. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Tuesday the free NCAAB Play is on South Carolina. Game 540 at 7:00 eastern. The Gamecocks return home to take on Manhattan here tonight. South Carolina has improved this year despite their deceptive 2-3 record. Their losses were at Ok. St, Clemson and Baylor. They have played the 13th toughest schedule in the nation. Last season they beat Manhattan by 6 in a neutral court game. Now they have them at home with a week of rest and they have won 18 of 25 when playing with 7 or more days off. Manhattan has lost both games vs top 100 RPI Ranked teams and 3 of the last 4 vs SEC Teams. The Jaspers have been beating up on some lousy Metro Atlantic Conference teams and now they are stepping up in class into an SEC Road game. Look for South Carolina to emerge with a win and cover. On Tuesday we have a 25-1 totals system rated at 6* and is the highest Rated Non Conference game of the season.In NCAAB Action we have a 30-5 Power Angle in the ESPN Jimmy V Classic at Madison Square Garden leading the College card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as out NBA Is top ranked at several leader boards as we continue to use cutting edge data you wont seen any where else. For the free play take South Carolina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2013)

Hump day Power Card has 18-0 and 15-1 NBA Totals Systems + 100% Revenge system and a 15-0 NCAAB Power Angle Play. Tuesday card sweeps. NBA Ranked at or near the top of several leader boards. Free NBA System Play below.
On Wednesday the free NBA System Play is on the San Antonio Spurs. Game 719 at 9:05 eastern. This game has a system that plays against home teams like Phoenix that are off a home dog win at +4 or less and scored 100 or more, vs an opponent like the Spurs that are off a spread loss as a road favorite and scored 90 or more points in a loss. These home teams are 1-11 straight up and ats. The Spurs were drilled by the Clippers by 23 points. San Antonio has won 19 of 23 off a loss of 10 or more and are 4-0 ats after Allowing 105 or more.When playing off a straight up favored loss the Spurs are 25-6 straight and and 22-9 to the spread. The Suns have won and covered 5 straight but are 0-3 straight up and ats the last 3 at home vs San Antonio. Also NBA Road teams this year are on a 27-5 ats run if they are off a road loss. Look for the Spurs to snap the Phoenix win streak tonight. On Hump Day we Bring the Bang with 2 More NBA Totals systems, one is a 5* and has won 18 straight, the other has cashed 15 of 16. There is also a Perfect NBA Revenge system and a 15-0 NCAAB Dominator play. Those with us last night swept the board. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash out as NBA Continues to be ranked at or near the Top of Several Major Leader boards. For the NBA Play take San Antonio tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2013)

GC: THURSDAY DOUBLE 5* SIDES RARE 100% TOTAL + 5* JUMBO NCAAB Play DETAILS below

Thursday card has Rare 5* NBA Totals system That has won all 11 times since 1995 and beats the line by 15+ points. In NCAAB We have a 5* Power Angle Jumbo side, NBA Rnaked at or near the top of several Leader boards. Free NBA Side below.


On Thursday the free NBA Play is on Oklahoma City. Game 502 at 8:00 eastern. The Thunder are 18-0 straight up and 15-3 to the spread as a rested home favorite of 10 or more if they scored 90 or more on the road in their last game.They are averaging a 21 point win in that situation. The Beat up Bulls are playing their 2nd of back to back on the road after losing by 15 in Houston. The Bulls are 1-7 to the spread this month and 3-9 ats on the road this season. The Winner in this series has covered all 9 times. Look for Oklahoma City to coast tonight. Take the Thunder. On The Thursday night card their is a rare 11-0 system dating to 1995 that has covered on the totals line by over 15 points. NBA Continues to be ranked at the top of several Leader boards.In NCAAB We have a 5* Jumbo Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Wager, watch and win on Thursday night. For the free play take Oklahoma City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2013)

T.G.I.F Card has 100% NBA Dog Of The Month system and a 21-1 Blowout winner. There is also an NCAAB RPI Power Angle going. Early 5* Triple system New Mexico Bowl side up too. Free NBA Totals system below.


On Friday the free NBA Totals system is on the Over in the Milwaukee at Cleveland game. Rotation numbers 803/804 at 7:35 eastern. There is a solid totals system cashing over 80% to the over in this game for home favorites of 5 or more, like the Cavaliers that scored 100 or more as a home dog and covered the spread, vs an opponent that scored 90 or more as a home dog like the Bucks tonight, provided the posted total is 220 or less. Both teams come in off home dog losses. In the series 6 of 9 have flown over the total. The Bucks have gone over in 6 of 9 in December. The Cavaliers have posted over the total all 3 times with 2 days rest and 3 of 4 after scoring 105 or more points. Look for this game to go over the total. On Friday we have 2 Powerful NBA plays including the 100% Dog of the month and a 21-1 blowout Side. In NCAAB Action its another Solid RPI Power Angle Play. The 5* Triple System Nex Mexico Bowl Side released today too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started big. For the free play take the over in the Milwaukee and Cleveland game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2013)

Sunday: Congrats to those with us on Saturday as Bowls and NBA Sweep 7-0 Combined .Sunday card has Double 6* unit plays, the AFC 6* 19-1 Totals system and the Sunday night 6* Play of the Year with a 100% rare system and 2 Perfect Angles, there are also 3 more NFL plays up, the 5* Blowout, Dog with Bite and Divisional Super system sides. NFL Top 7* Cashed big last week. There is also a Perfect NBA System and NCAAB RPI Power Angle Play. The deepest NFL Card this season. Free NFL Road warrior play below
On Sunday the free NFL Road warrior side is on Tennessee. Game 119 at 1:00 eastern. The Titans were beat at home as a 12 point favorite by Jacksonville a few weeks ago and will look to bounce back off a lose loss to Arizona. The Titans are 6-0 ats if they were a home dog last week and have cashed 11 of 13 times if they allowed 35 or more points and are playing with revenge.. The Jaguars will likely lose here today and we note that when they lose at home as a dog they have covered just once in those 20 losses. Tennessee has edges on both sides of the ball and they play much better vs losing teams than they do vs winning teams. The Jaguars are losing by an average 27-12 score here at home this season. Double 6* Sunday part of the deepest Card in the NFL All year, Sunday night Play of the Year-100% System, 19-1- 6* AFC Total, 5* Blowout, Dog With Bite and Divisional winner + NBA, which is ranked number one and NCAAB. Bowls and NBA Sweep going 7-0 Combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get some of that Holiday Cash. For the free play take The Tennessee Titans. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2013)

Monday Card has 5* 100% NFL Totals system, a 13-0 NBA Dominator system and the Beef O Brady Double system Side. NFL Cashes Both 6* Top plays, NBA Wins again and remains ranked #1 and Bowls are 5-0 to start the season. Free NBA Power Angle Play below.
On Monday the free NBA System Play is on the Miami Heat. Game 708 at 7:35 eastern. The winner in this series has covered 23 of the last 24 games. Miami fits a nice database system here that plays on Rested Home favorites that scored 110 or more as a home favorite of 10 or more in their last game, vs an opponent that also scored 110 or more as a home favorite of 5 or more, Like Atlanta, Since 2003 these home teams have covered 14 of 16 times, The Heat are 31-3 straight up and 26-11 ats here in the series. When we went looking to see how Miami does at home after scoring 120 or more at home in their last game, we see they have gone 5-0 straight up and 4-1 to the spread. The Hawks on the other hand are 1-8 ats on he road if they scored 100 or more at home and are playing an opponent that scored 110 or more at home. Look for Miami to get the win and cover. On Monday start the wee big with the 5* NFL Total of the Month backed with 100% Rare Monday night football totals system. On Sunday Both top 6* Plays cashed. In the NBA We remain #1 and ht another big one on the Pacers An easy Blowout Winner. Tonight we have a 13-0 Dominator side. In College Bowls we opened up 5-0 on Saturday and today we have the Double System Beef O Brady Bowl side. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start getting back some of the Holiday cash. For the free play take Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2013)

Triple 5* Thursday has the 5* 100% NBA Game of the Week, the Perfect system Poinsettia Bowl Winner and Quad system Little Caesars Side. NBA Cashes 3 of 4 on Christmas Day and is top ranked at several leader boards. Top plays Bowl plays are 3-1. Free NBA Play below.

On Thursday the free NBA Power Angle Play is on the Atlanta Hawks. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. Atlanta has covered 6 of the last 7 here in Cleveland and are 7-1 straight up and 8-0 ats off a road loss this season. In their last game they were caught late in overtime at Miami 121-119. The Hawks have won and covered all 3 vs Central division teams, and have covered 9 of 11 after scoring 105 or more points. When the total is 200 to 205 in their road games they are 7-1 to the spread. The Cavs were blown out here by Detroit in their last game and are 1-5 ats off a division game and 2-7 ats off a loss of 10 or more. Now to tie in a little system. Rested road favorites that scored 110 or more as a road dog of 110 or more have covered 6 of 8 vs an opponent that failed to cover the spread at home. Look for the Hawks to soar past the Cavs here tonight. On Thursday we have the 5* Perfect system Game of the Week and 2 BIG 5* Bowl plays. The Quad system Little Caesars Bowl has 4 Solid systems and a Perfect Power System in the Poinsettia Bowl. Top ranked Bowl plays have cashed 3 of 4 and the NBA Remains at the top of several leader boards after a solid 3-1 Showing on Christmas Day. More Damage today. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on and cash out. For the free play take Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2013)

T.G.I.F Card has 3 More Bowl Winners, Including a big 14-0 5* tonight. In the NBA We have the 5* Western Conference total of the Month from a 100% Totals system and a 5* Blowout system with a 21-1 angle. Top Bowl play cashes outright on Pitt and NBA Top ranked on Several Leader boards. Free NBA Play below.

On Friday the free NBA Play is on Oklahoma City. Game 803 at 7:05 eastern. OKC comes in after cashing big for us on Christmas day flattening the Knicks by 30+ points. Now they head into Charlotte to take on the Bobcats who are 0-5 straight up and ats at home with 3 or more days rest and 2-14 to the spread vs Northwest Division teams. Charlotte has lost and failed to cover both times thuis season as a home dog of 6.5 or more. Non Division home teams with rest are 2-17 to the spread if they scored 110 or more as a home favorite in their last game, and are taking on a road team that won and covered while scoring 120 or more last out. The Winner in this series has also covered the last 8 in the series and we expect OKC to take this one. So we will lay the points as the Friday free play. On Friday we start the weekend big with 2 more 5* NBA Plays. One is a 5* 21-1 Blowout the other the Western Conference total of the Month from a perfect totals system. In Bowl action we have started out Hot going 4-1 on Top plays and cashing with Pittsburgh last night. Today we have 3 More Bowl Winners one is a Top rated 14-0 5* Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play take Oklahoma City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2013)

#1 RANKED NBA-BIG SATURDAY CARD
Saturday card has The 6* BELK BOWL 17-0 SIDE two 5* Triple system Bowl plays and Never lost 5* NBA Sides and Totals systems. There is also NCAAB And just too much to list. NBA Continues to be ranked at the Top of Several Leader Boards and top rated Bowl Plays are on a 6-1 run. Free NCAAB Play below.

On Saturday the free College Hoops play is on Akron. Game 547 at 4:00 eastern. Akron has revenge against South Carolina as these two met on Christmas day and Akron was beat by 10 as a 5 point favorite by South Carolina. Today Akron will look to serve up revenge. They are 6-2 ats at home with revenge and are 24-2 straight up vs teas with a losing record. Akron has also covered 3 of the last 4 vs SEC Teams. South Carolina has lost 30 of the last 43 vs teams with a winning record and are a terrible 7-19 to the spread as a home favorite of 3 or less, including 0-4 the last four. In games after allowing 60 or less South Carolina is just 5-12 straight up. Look for Akron to get the win and cover. Huge Saturday card up with All the Bowls the lead is the 6* 17-0 BELK BOWL and The others are 5* plays. Top rated Bowl plays 6-1 this season. NBA is ranked at or near the top of several Leader boards and we have Solid Perfect system Plays including one that has a 29-1 angle. There is also College Hoops. Its a big day and we aim to flatten your book all day and night. COntact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put the power of this material on your side. For the free NCAAB play take Akron. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2013)

Sunday card has 35-4 Last Home game 6* NFL System Play of the Yest leading a Big NFL Card with a 5* Triple Perfect Early total, Sunday night 15-0 angle, NFC North 5* Packers- Bears System + NBA 100% Blowout System and NCAAB- Bowls sweep 3-0, NBA 2-1 on Saturday. Free Play below
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on Washington. Game 309 at 1:00 eastern. The Redskins have covered 4 of the last 5 as a road dog of 3 or less points. Division road dogs in the final week that have revenge if they are under .500 and playing a team like the Giants that come in off a dog win have covered 14 of 16 dating back to the late seventies. The Skins have covered 7 of 8 after playing Dallas. The Giants are 1-9 ats as a home favorite off a road game and have lost the last 2 here vs the Skins. Washington is 9-0 ats as a dog if they lost their last game by 3 or less and have also covered the spread in 7 straight off a loss if they were winning after the 3rd quarter last week. Look for Washington to get the cash today play the points. The Sunday card has a big 6* 35-4 Final Home game system Play of the Year+ 5* Early Triple Perfect total, NFC North 5* system, the 15-0 Sunday night Play and a Never lost NBA Blowout System + NCAAB. Bowls sweep on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the free NFL System Play take Washington plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2013)

CONTACT INFO BELOW FOR FREE TRIAL
Monday card has 5* 100% Bowl total of the Month + Triple 90% system Alamo Bowl Side, 5* NBA Totals system that has not lost and beats the totals line by over 20 points. NCAAB Play is a 20-2 5* Road warrior side. Bowl plays are 10-3. NBA Ranked #1 on several boards. Free NBA Totals system below.
On Monday the free NBA Totals system is on the Over in the Portland at New Orleans game. Rotation numbers 707/708 at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that plays to the over form non division road favorites of 4 or less like Portland with a total that is 180 or higher, if they lost to the spread by 7 or more points as a 5 or more point home favorite in their last game and scored 100 or more points, and their opponent was a road dog in their last game. These games have flown over the total 15 of 17 times and the last 8 times since 2007. Portland Has gone over in 13 of the last 14 and 10 of 12 times after allowing 105 or more points. When they play a team that scored 99 or more 14 of 15 played over the posted total. The Pelicans have flown over the total 8 of 10 times after they allowed 105 or more points. In their only ,meeting this season 217 points were scored. More of the same tonight. Take the Over. On Monday we have a tremendous card. Bowls are on a 10-3 run. The Bowl total of the Month is up from a 100% Totals system rated at 5*. There is also the Triple 90% Alamo System side. NBA Continues to rank #1. Tonight their is a 100% Totals system that beats the posted total by over 20 points. In College Hoops we have a 20-2 RPI Road warrior Power Angle side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out all day and night. For the free NBA Play take the Over in the Portland at New Orleans game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2013)

Tuesday New Years Eve card has 4 Bowl system sides one is the 6* Bowl Dog from 3 Big systems, all are in system cashing 90% or better long term and have Several Powerful Indicators. NBA 100% Blowout System and NCAAB UP Too. Free NBA Matinee Totals system below.

On Tuesday the free NBA Totals play is on the Over in the Atlanta at Boston game. Rotation numbers 501/502 at 1:05 eastern. This play is derived from the 11-2 totals system that plays to the over for home favorites of 4 or less that scored 100 or more as a home favorite in their last game and lost to the spread by 1-3 points, Like Boston, vs an opponent that scored 100 or more a a road dog. These games average 212 points per game. For further support we note that 4 of the last 5 in the series here have flown over the total. Atlanta has played over in 12 of 13 in December, 14 of 19 vs losing teams, 9 of 11 off 3+ overs and 6 of 7 on the road if they scored 100 or more on the road in their last game. Boston has posted overs in 7 of 8 at home if they scored 100 or more at home in their last game and 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. Look for a free flowing game here resulting in an over. On Tuesday we have 4 Big Bowl releases up. One is the 6* Highest rated Bowl dog with 3 Big system and 2 perfect angles. All of the Sides have Powerful long term Bowls systems that cash 90% or higher. There is NBA and NCAAB Too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and end the year big. For the free Play take Atlanta and Boston to play over the total. GC
O/U: 11-2-1

Final 
Team 107.2 
Opp 105.1 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Dec 15, 1995 Fri 1995 Wizards Lakers home 122-114 2&1 -3.5 211.0 8 4.5 25.0 14.8 10.2 W W O False 
Mar 28, 2000 Tue 1999 Timberwolves Seventysixers home 100-102 1&1 -4.0 189.0 -2 -6.0 13.0 3.5 9.5 L L O False 
Nov 26, 2001 Mon 2001 Jazz Suns home 104-111 2&1 -3.0 194.0 -7 -10.0 21.0 5.5 15.5 L L O False 
Mar 15, 2002 Fri 2001 Hawks Suns home 104-89 1&1 -1.0 189.5 15 14.0 3.5 8.8 -5.2 W W O False 
Mar 21, 2003 Fri 2002 Pelicans Bucks home 113-98 1&1 -4.0 197.0 15 11.0 14.0 12.5 1.5 W W O 0 
Mar 06, 2006 Mon 2005 Nets Kings home 84-109 1&0 -4.0 188.0 -25 -29.0 5.0 -12.0 17.0 L L O 0 
Apr 14, 2006 Fri 2005 Heat Seventysixers home 104-85 2&1 -4.0 203.5 19 15.0 -14.5 0.2 -14.8 W W U 0 
May 15, 2006 Mon 2005 Mavericks Spurs home 123-118 1&1 -2.5 190.0 5 2.5 51.0 26.8 24.2 W W O 1 
Dec 19, 2007 Wed 2007 Mavericks Suns home 108-105 1&1 -3.0 216.0 3 0.0 -3.0 -1.5 -1.5 W P U 0 
Jan 12, 2008 Sat 2007 Kings Pacers home 105-111 1&2 -2.5 209.0 -6 -8.5 7.0 -0.8 7.8 L L O 0 
Apr 22, 2008 Tue 2007 Spurs Suns home 102-96 2&2 -2.5 192.0 6 3.5 6.0 4.8 1.2 W W O 0 
Dec 04, 2009 recap Fri 2009 Wizards Raptors home 107-109 1&1 -3.5 216.0 -2 -5.5 0.0 -2.8 2.8 L L P 1 
Oct 29, 2010 recap Fri 2010 Nets Kings home 106-100 1&1 -2.0 198.0 6 4.0 8.0 6.0 2.0 W W O 0 
Nov 19, 2010 recap Fri 2010 Warriors Knicks home 119-125 3&1 -3.5 221.0 -6 -9.5 23.0 6.8 16.2 L L O 0

Dec 31, 2013 recap Tue 2013 Celtics Hawks home 2&1 -2.5 200.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2014)

New Years Day 7* Bowl Game of the Year, 5 systems one is 18-0, + 4 More Bowl Plays all from 90+% systems and a 100% NBA 5* Side. NBA Ranked #1 on Several Leader boards. Free NBA Totals Play below.

On New Years day the Free NBA Totals System Play is on the Under in the Charlotte at LA. Clippers Game. Rotation numbers 709/710 at 9:35 eastern. This game fits a tight totals system we use in the NBA That plays to the under for road dogs getting 5 or more points with 1 day of rest like Charlotte, that scored 90 or less in a road dog straight up and ats loss, vs an opponent like the LA. Clippers that come in off a spread loss of 14 or more points as a home favorite of 5 or more and also scored 90 or less points. These games have stayed under the total 15 of the last 18 times. Look for a lower scoring game. All Members Are on our 7* Bowl Game Of the Year with 5 Powerful Systems in day action one of the systems is 18-0. There are also 4 More Big Bowl plays All from Bowl systems cashing over 90% long term. We are ranked #1 on several NBA Leader boards and cashed again last night on Golden S. Tonight we have another Perfect system. Start the New Years right and cash out. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now. For the free NBA Play take the Under in the Charlotte at Utah game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2014)

Thursday card has three 5* Plays, the Sugar Bowl with a 93% system and perfect Angle and two 5* NBA plays an Undefeated Blowout system and 91% Dog system. NBA Cashes again and is ranked at or near the top of several leader boards. Free NBA play below.
On Thursday the free NBA System Play is on Miami. Game 504 at 7:35 eastern. Miami may not have a healthy Wade for this one, but it wont matter as Miami has won games even without James or Wade in the lineup. Last seasons dog win in San Antonio in the regular season comes to mind. Tonight they fits a nice system that has cashed 10 of 12 times and plays on rested home favorites of less than 5 with a total that is 200 or higher, if they scored 90 or more as a road favorite in their last game, and their opponent tonight also scored 90 or more as a road favorite and covered the spread like Golden State. Miami has shot over 50% in 5 of the last 6 games. The Warriors have failed to cover 3 of 4 after allowing 85 or less in their last game. We back Miami in this one. On Thursday night we have a 100% NBA Blowout system with a perfect angles and a 91% Dog with Bite system. Both are rated 5* Top plays. We also have a 93% Sugar Bowl System with 6 Powerful Indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and cash out in Bowls and Hoops. For the free Play take the Miami Heat. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has 26-0 NBA Revenge Power Angle play, 21-1 Dog system + 94% Orange
Bowl system and Triple System Cotton Bowl Winner. NBA Cashed big again on
Thursday night and continues to lead several Leader Boards. Free 3* NBA System
below
In the NBA on Friday night we have a solid 3* Free system
side on the NY. Knicks plus the points. Game 807 at 8:05 eastern. The Knicks
have home loss revenge for a 109-106 loss to Houston at the Garden earlier in
the season and we can expect another closely contested hard fought game here
tonight. We saw what they did last night, taking down the Spurs on the road with
4 days rest and avenging their worst loss of the season. They may be ready to
finally gain some momentum and play up to their level of last season, instead of
toiling at the back of the pack, like they have done for most of this season.
The Knicks are 4-0 ats as a road dog of 10 or more with no rest off a road game
last night and all road teams in Houston and getting 10+ points have covered 4
straight if they were on the road last night. The Rockets are 1-7 to the spread
at home with rest as a favorite if they are off an ats loss of 10 or more as a
home favorite in their last game. Now for our Super system side. Play against
non divisional home favorites at -10 or higher with rest that are off a home
favored spread loss by 7+ points and scored 90 or more if they allowed 100 or
more and are playing an opponent, like NY Tonight that was a road dog of 10 or
more points in their last game. These home favorites are 4-26 ats and 1-18 if
they were favored by 5 or more in that home loss. With Melo back for the Knicks,
Look for NY To stick around tonight. Take the Points. On Friday we have 4
Powerful Plays 2 in the NBA and Both Bowls. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and start the weekend
big. For the free 3* NBA System Play take the NY. Knicks plus the 11 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2014)

Saturday card has 6* NFL Playoff Total Of the Year from a Rare system, the 5* NFC Double system side and triple Perfect 5* Compass Bowl systems + 100% NBA System with 28-1 Power Angle and NCAAB RPI Power Angle Plays. Free NCAAB Power angle Play below.

On Saturday the Free NCABB Power Angle Play is on Marquette. Game 546 at 2;00 eastern. Marquette was smoked at Creighton last out losing by double digits and shooting a season low 35% from the field. The Golden Eagles have responded big, covering 13 straight after losing as a road dog. Marquette is 9-1 straight up and ats off a conference loss and has won 13 of 14 at home vs Depaul. They are 6-1 and winning by an average 20 points her. Depaul has struggled vs winning teams and has lost 36 of the last 47 vs teams over .500. The Demons have shot under 375 in the past 2 games and are in the wrong place at the wrong time here against Marquette. Lay the Points with the Golden Eagles. On Saturday we have the 6* NFL Playoff total of the Year and the 5* NGC Double system side. In early action the 5* Compass bowl Triple perfect side and an NCAAB RPI Power Angle mismatch. There is also a 100% NBA System Play with a 28-1 Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big with Cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the free play take Marquette. GC

SU: 11-2 
ATS: 13-0-0 

Final 
Team 75.8 
Opp 63.2 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Mar 08, 2011 Tue 2010 MARQ PROV home 87-66 2&2 -7.0 154.5 21 14.0 -1.5 6.2 -7.8 W W U 0 
Mar 18, 2011 Fri 2010 MARQ XAVER away 66-55 7&6 -1.0 139.0 11 10.0 -18.0 -4.0 -14.0 W W U 0 
Jan 07, 2012 Sat 2011 MARQ SYR away 66-73 2&2 11.5 148.0 -7 4.5 -9.0 -2.2 -6.8 L W U 0 
Jan 11, 2012 Wed 2011 MARQ STJ home 83-64 3&3 -13.5 144.0 19 5.5 3.0 4.2 -1.2 W W O 0 
Mar 03, 2012 Sat 2011 MARQ GT home 83-69 2&4 -5.0 132.0 14 9.0 20.0 14.5 5.5 W W O 0 
Dec 08, 2012 Sat 2012 MARQ WISC home 60-50 8&3 2.5 130.0 10 12.5 -20.0 -3.8 -16.2 W W U 0 
Jan 26, 2013 Sat 2012 MARQ PROV home 81-71 6&3 -8.0 134.0 10 2.0 18.0 10.0 8.0 W W O 0 
Feb 06, 2013 Wed 2012 MARQ SOFLA away 70-47 2&2 -4.0 122.5 23 19.0 -5.5 6.8 -12.2 W W U 0 
Feb 16, 2013 Sat 2012 MARQ PITT home 79-69 4&6 2.5 125.0 10 12.5 23.0 17.8 5.2 W W O 0 
Feb 25, 2013 Mon 2012 MARQ SYR home 74-71 1&1 1.5 130.5 3 4.5 14.5 9.5 5.0 W W O 0 
Nov 28, 2013 Thu 2013 MARQ CSF away 86-66 2&4 -10.5 140.5 20 9.5 11.5 10.5 1.0 W W O 0 
Dec 07, 2013 Sat 2013 MARQ WIS away 64-70 5&2 9.0 130.0 -6 3.0 4.0 3.5 0.5 L W O 0 
Dec 14, 2013 Sat 2013 MARQ INDPU home 86-50 6&3 -18.5 140.5 36 17.5 -4.5 6.5 -11.0 W W U 0 
Jan 04, 2014 Sat 2013 MARQ DEP home 3&3 -11.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunday card has the Triple System NFC Side with systems that date to 1977, their is also a Double 90% Early NFL Winner, the 5* Go Daddy Bowl total and another 5* NBA Total that has 100% and 94% systems. NBA Top ranked. Big 6* NFL Total +5* on Saints cash big on Saturday. Free NBA 3* Total below.
On Sunday the free 3* NBA Totals Play is on the Over in the Boston at OKC. Game. Rotation numbers 809/810 at 7:05 eastern. This game applies to a nice totals system that plays to the over for road dogs of 10 or more with rest, like Boston here, that covered the spread by 1-3 points as a home dog last out, and are playing an opponent that played on the road. If the total in these games is 190 or higher they have flown over 85% of the time since 1995. OKC has no rest playing last night in Minnesota. Look for an up and down game resulting in an over. On Sunday there are three 5* Football plays both NFL Sides and the 5* Go daddy Bowl total. In the NBA we are top ranked and have a Double system 5* Total one total has never lost the other cashed 94%. The NFL Plays are from system dating as far back as 1977. Those with us on Saturday scored a big 6* NFL Win over KC and a 5* on The Saints. More damage on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play take The over in the Boston at OKC Game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2014)

Monday card has the 5* BCS Championship Power System Side and the 5* NBA Non Conference Game of the Month with a 100% Rare Power system and several powerful angles and indicators. NFL Finished the weekend going 3-0 and NBA Continues to be top ranked on several leader boards after cashing the 5* Total on Sunday. Free NCAAB Play below


On Monday the free NCAAB Play is on West Virginia over Texas Tech. Game 709 at 7:00 eastern. Both these teams have struggled vs top 100 RPI Teams this year with neither winning a game. However, West Virginia is the stronger of the two teams as they have the 31st best scoring offense in the league and match that up with a Texas Tech team that is 175 in home defense and 159 in scoring offense. Tech lost here to Iowa. St on Saturday while the Mounties come in off a solid road win and cover at TCU. They have also won 3 of the 4 in the series and are our choice here tonight in college Hoops. Congrats to those who jumped on this weekend as we went 3-0 in the NFL Playoffs and Cashed big in the NBA Nailing another 5* Total last night. Tonight we have two 5* plays, one is the power system side in the BCS National Championship game the other the 5* NBA Non conference game of the Mo nth with a Rae Undefeated system and several Powerful angles. NBA Continues to rank at the top of several leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big. For the free play take West Virginia tonight in NCAAB Action. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2014)

Tuesdays the Largest NBA Card so far this year led by a Rare 6* 20-0 NBA Power system and 2 big 5* Plays one a Blowout the Other a 26-2 Double totals system +NCAAB. NBA Is ranked at or near the top of several leader boards Last night we rolled with Minnesota. Free Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA System Side is on the NY. Knicks. Game 510 at 7:35. The Knicks played well out West and are 10-0 to the spread at home the last few years off road game where they covered by 10 or more points, like they did in their upset win in Dallas. For our system we note that rested home favorites of -4.5 or less with a total that is 190 or higher that are off a spread win by 14+ points are cashing nearly 90% long term winning by 10 points points per game. The Knicks have revenge for a 92-86 loss in Detroit. The Pistons are 1-5 ats on the road off a 21 point or more ats loss at home and have not had much success here of late going 0-8 straight up and ats. Look for the Knicks to get the win and cover. Tuesday is the deepest NBA Card so far this season and we have 3 Powerful Plays led by a rare 6* from a 20-0 system dating to 1995, a 5* Perfect system blowout and a 26-2 Double totals system. NCAAB also on the card. NBA Remains ranked at or near the top of several leader boards this season. Last night we coasted to an easy win with Minnesota. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Hammer your book in Hoops. For the free 3* NBA System Play take The NY. Knicks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2014)

Hump day Power card has 5* NBA TOP PLAYS + NCAAB Big East Game Of The Month with 12 angles leading the way. NCAAB Cashes with Houston last night and NBA Top play Sides with Chicago and Cleveland both win. NBA Continues to be top ranked on several leader boards. Free NCAAB Play below
On Wednesday the free NCAAB Atlantic 10 Conference power Angle play is on Fordham. Game 751 at 7:00 eastern. The Rams are a live dog in a meeting of 2 similar teams as they travel to Duquesne. Fordham has covered 3 of 4 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game and comes in looking to rebound off a pair of losses. Their 166 RPI Number does not impress anyone until you compare it to the 262nd ranking that Duquesne owns. The Rams have won 6 of 9 vs teams ranked 150 or worse in the RPI Scale. Duquesne is 1-13 ats off a favored win, 4-10 in January, 8-25 in Conference play and 12-55 straight up vs any team that averages 77 or more points per game, 1-5 the last 6 vs those high scoring teams. They have also failed to cover 3 of 4 vs winning teams. Take the points with Fordham. On Hump day we have another Solid card with 5* NBA Top plays and NCAAB Big East Game of the Month with 12 Powerful Angles. Hoops cashes big on Tuesday in both NBA and NCAAB. NBA is ranked number one on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Bang your book good on Hump day. For the free play take Fordham Plus the points tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2014)

Thursday card has 3 BIG NCAAB Play and a NBA Double System Game of the Week. In NCAAB we have a 6* Summit Conference Play of the Year from a 34-2- Indicator, the 5* ESPN Early Side and a 13-0 Road warrior Play. NBA Remains top ranked. Free College Hoops play below.

On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is on San Francisco plus the 4-5 points. Game 563 at 10:00 eastern. San Francisco is 15-1 to the spread on the road if they were favored in their last game and has played well covering in 15 of 19 in Conference games off a win. In the Month of January they are 14 5 ats. San Francisco is off a pair of solid wins and travels to Pacific for this game. Pacific has lost and failed to cover 5 of the last 7 vs winning teams and 5 of the last 6 off 3+ losses. In their last 2 games they have struggled from the field shooting under 40%. We will back San Francisco here tonight. On Thursday we have a solid card with 4 plays. In NCAAB Action we have the 6* Summit Conference Game of the Year from a tremendous 34-2 Angle. We also have the ESPN Early Play between Memphis and Louisville, a 13-0 Road warrior Play and a Double system NBA with a 100% System. NBA Remains top ranked at several Leader boards.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump in Now and get all of these Hoops plays. For the free Play take San Francisco Plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2014)

FRIDAY WINS OR 1 WEEK FREE!

Friday NBA Card has 5 Powerful plays including the 6* 100% Highest rated South West Division play + 2 Never lost totals systems a 100% Dog with Bite and an undefeated Blowout system. This is the deepest NBA Card all season. NBA Continues to be top ranked at several leader boards. Free NBA System play below.
On Friday the free NBA System Play is on the Utah Jazz. Game 818 at 9:05 eastern. This game fits a solid system here that plays against rested road dogs of 4 or less, like Cleveland that scored 110 or more as a home favorite and covered the spread by 10 or more points, vs an opponent like Utah that scored 90 or more as a home dog. These road teams are just 1-10 straight up and ats since 1995. Cleveland is 2-10 ats on the road as a dog of 4 or less if they scored 100 or more at home and covered by 7 or more. Cleveland failed to cover 6 of 8 on Fridays. The Jazz are 5-1 ats at home if they scored 110 or more as a home dog and in the series have won and covered the last 4 here vs Cleveland. Look for Utah to get the win and cover as a small favorite here tonight. The play above was the 6th best play on the Friday card. The other 5 are all available and one is the 6* South West Division play of the Season backed with a rare Perfect system. There are 2 100% Totals system one averages an amazing 219 points per game. There is a blowout system that wins by 19 points per game and an Undefeated dog system that goes back nearly 20 Years. NBA is ranked number one on several leader boards and this is the deepest card of the season tonight. Don't miss out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Flatten your book like a new Driveway tonight. For the free play take Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2014)

Saturday card has a Fist full of 5* Plays- Both NFL Sides from Powerful Systems dating as far back as 1976 with Several 100% Angles, last week NFL went 3-0- NBA Goes 4-1 last night and remains top ranked on several boards. One 5* Perfect system side tonight. Big NCAAB Card has Early 5* Big 12 Game of the Month, Evening plays are Perfect system Big Blowout and Road warrior sides. Free NCAAB Play below.



On Saturday the Free NCAAB Play is on Weber. St. Game 665 at 3:00 easte...rn. Weber. St has dominated losing teams winning 36 of the last 40. Today they travel to North Dakota where they have won all games in the series. Weber. St has won 6 of 7 after scoring 60 or less, 5 of 6 off a conference loss, 15 of 20 with 1 or less day of rest and 25 of the last 31 on Saturday. North Dakota has failed to the last 6 times off 3+ spread losses. They lost here vs Weber St last year by 15 and are 0-9 in their last 9 lined games. Weber. St has a slightly better RPI Ranking too. Weber. St will look to rebound from a season low 35% shooting from the field. We will take Weber. St here and lay the point. On Saturday we have a Huge card. Last night those with us went 4-1 in the NBA Led by the Big top play on Dallas. NFL Went 3-0 last week and this week we have Both 5* Sides from Perfect playoff systems and one dates to 1976. In the NBA Which remains ranked at the top we have one Perfect system side. In College Hoops another solid card backed with the Big 12 Game of the Month, and Evening Blowout and Road warrior Perfect angle plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and see the cutting edge data we use. For the free play take Weber. St in College Hoops. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2014)

Monday card has a pair of NBA Totals with a 92% system and over 8 totals angles, 4 of which are perfect NBA Top play cashed on Spurs on Sunday. NCAAB 5* Blowout Tonight. Free NBA Double system play below.
On Monday the free play is on the Milwaukee Bucks. Game 701 at 7:05 eastern. the Bucks are taking nearly 12 points in this game and one must really reach down and grab them when making Milwaukee a Play. However that is what we will do here tonight. There are 2 nice systems that are in play here that show this game to be a classic win and no cover for the Favorite in this game which is Toronto. First we want to play against home favorites of 10 or more that come in off a home favored win and cover at -5 or more vs a conference opponent vs an opponent that scored 90 or less in a road dog +10 or higher loss that also failed to cover. If the total is 180 or higher these favorites are 1-13 to the spread. We also not that road dogs of 10 or more that scored 90 or less as double digit road dog and had 15 or less turnovers are 11-1 ate. The Raptors are a perfect 9-0 ate since Christmas day but the line is inflated and they are just 1-5 to the spread as a home favorite of 10 or more. The Bucks are 3-0 ate as a road dog of 10 or more and have covered 6 straight here in Toronto. On Monday we have 2 Powerful NBA Totals plays from our Top ranked NBA Service one has a 92% totals system and their are over 8 angles combined and 4 are undefeated. Last nights top play cashed with The Spurs. We also have a College Hoops Blowout side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big. For the free play take Milwaukee plays the points.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 14, 2014)

Tuesday card has the 5* SEC Game of the Month on ESPN With 8 Powerful angles, last nights top play cashed in NCAAB With La. Lafayette. In NBA its a 92% Totals system. NBA Remains top ranked at several leader boards. Free Big East NCAAB Play below.

On Tuesday in Big East NCAAB Play the Free Play is on St. Johns. Game 519 at 7:00 Eastern St. Johns has a better RPI Ranking at 60 then Depaul does at 103. The Red Storm have dismantled teams that are ranked worse than 50 in the RPI Scale winning 9 of 10. The Blue Demons are just 1-3 vs teams ranked between 50 and 100 in the RPI Scale. The Demons are 0-5 off a conference win, 3-22 in the second half of the season the last few years vs winning teams and have dropped 15 of the last 2 straight up and to the spread as a home dog of 3 or less. Even Tuesday has been a problem as they have lost 12 of 14. St. Johns has won and covered 10 of 14 as a road favorite of 3 or less and has won 18 of 22 when favored. Here at Depaul they have covered 5 of the last 6 in the series. Look for them to take down Depaul here tonight. On Tuesday we have a Big 5* SEC Game of the Month with 8 Power angles. last nights top play cashed easily with LA. Lafayette. In the NBA its another solid totals system that has cashed 92% since 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and squash your book like a California grape. For the free play take St. Johns. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2014)

Hump day card has 5 Powerful Play including three 5* plays, the 100% NCAAB Dog of the Month, and Dominator side. In the NBA We have 2 Powerful totals plays both with Perfect systems and an Undefeated road warrior system winner. All systems date to 1995. NBA Continues to be top ranked. Free College Hoops play below.
On Wednesday the NCAAB Power Angle play is on Baylor. Game 784 at 9:00 eastern. Baylor has been blowing everyone out this season, much like the Football program did early on. Tonight they are in a solid spot vs an inept Texas Tech team that ranks 151 in the RPI Scale. Baylor has won and covered the last 4 meetings and 13 points was the lowest margin of victory as these games have been blowouts. Baylor should have no problem here as they have won all 10 games vs teams ranked worse than 100 in the RPI Scale. Texas Tech is 0-6 with just 1 spread in as a home dog from +3.5 to +6 and has lost 41 of the last 47 vs teams with a winning record, including a dismal 30 of 45 to the spread in this role. They are 0-7 vs top 100 teams and have dropped 14 of 18 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game, so we will lay a few points here with Baylor. On Wednesday we have 3 5* Plays one is the NCAAB Dog of the Month backed with Perfect angles. We also have an NCAAB Dominator system and 3 Big plays from our top ranked NBA. Two of the games are totals that both have 2 Systems at least one is Perfect and one averages 220 points. There is also a Perfect road warrior system side. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Power of these plays on your side. For the free play take Baylor. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2014)

Thursday card is led by the 6* 27-2 Sun Belt Conference Game of the Year and the NBA Matinee 17-1 NBA System Play live from London on NBA TV. There is also a Double Perfect PAC 12 Side and a Road warrior Side.

On Thursday the Free NCAAB Play is on Missouri. Game 519 at 7:00 eastern. Missouri has won 7 of the last 8 vs teams uder.500 like Vanderbilt. The Tigers have won 30 of the last 43 in Conference play and come in off a solid road win at Auburn despite shooting a season low 32% in that win. Missouri has a solid RPI Ranking at 43 and they have won all 6 games this season vs teams ranked 50 to 150 in the RPI Scale, which is where Vandy checks in as they are ranked 135. The Commodores have lost 2 of the last 3 here at home and are 0-5 vs top 100 teams this season. Missouri whipped Vanderbilt by 22 last season and should take another here tonight. On Thursday we have a solid Card led by the 6* 27-2 Sun Belt Conference Game of the Year and an early 17-1 NBA System play in the Live from London game shown on NBA TV. There is also a Powerful PAC 12 Play and an a road warrior Triple perfect side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book with Powerful data that wont be seen any where else. For the free play Make it Missouri tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2014)

Friday card has 4 Solid Plays, the lead play is the 6* NBA Total of the Month from a 100% totals system that beats the line by over 15 points the last 19 seasons. There is also a 17-1 Dominator, 17-2 Dog with Bite that wins outright, and a rare Perfect system road warrior side. NBA Continues to be ranked at or near the top of several leader boards. NBA System Play below.
On Friday night the NBA System Side is on the LA. Clipppers. Game 807 at 7:05 eastern. The Knicks are in a tough spot here. They are home off a blowout loss to Indiana and are playing their 5th game in 7 nights vs a Rested opponent, Not a good situation when you have No Tyson Chandler and JR. Smiths head in the clouds and Amare Stoudamire limping up and down the court of two suspect knees and a minutes cap. The Knicks are 5-14 tot he spread at home and they are in a solid play against system as seen below. We want to play against home dogs with no rest that were road dogs of 5 or more last night and are now taking on a club like the Clippers that scored 110 or more points as a a home favorite but did not cover the spread. These tired Dogs are 0-14 straight up and 1-13 to the spread since 1995. The Clippers out lasted the Dallas Mavericks in a 129-127 home win last out. The Clippers are a perfect T.G.I.F Team winning and covering all 4 on Fridays. They have covered 13 of 17 as a road favorite from -3.5 to -6. The Clippers have won the last 3 in the series all by 13+ points. Look for more of the same against what should be a tired Knicks Team. LA Clips the Knicks tonight. On Friday we have 4 Powerful NBA System Plays up led by the 6* Total of the Month from a system that has beat the posted total by over 15 points the last 19 seasons, cashing every time. We also have 3 More Best bets up as NBA Continues to cash big and lead most major leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. Take the Clippers here tonight. GC

SU: 0-14 
ATS: 1-13-0 

Final 
Team 93.8 
Opp 105.6 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Jan 04, 2003 Sat 2002 Nuggets Kings home 76-87 0&6 10.0 180.0 -11 -1.0 -17.0 -9.0 -8.0 L L U 0 
Mar 04, 2004 Thu 2003 Seventysixers Kings home 105-114 0&1 7.0 193.5 -9 -2.0 25.5 11.8 13.8 L L O 0 
Nov 26, 2005 Sat 2005 Bucks Pistons home 76-85 0&0 4.0 195.0 -9 -5.0 -34.0 -19.5 -14.5 L L U 0 
Feb 25, 2006 Sat 2005 Hawks Bucks home 89-99 0&0 1.5 197.0 -10 -8.5 -9.0 -8.8 -0.2 L L U 0 
Dec 16, 2006 Sat 2006 Hawks Bulls home 104-106 0&0 3.5 193.0 -2 1.5 17.0 9.2 7.8 L W O 1 
Mar 24, 2008 Mon 2007 Warriors Lakers home 119-123 0&0 2.0 233.0 -4 -2.0 9.0 3.5 5.5 L L O 1 
Apr 06, 2008 Sun 2007 Kings Lakers home 92-114 0&1 7.5 222.5 -22 -14.5 -16.5 -15.5 -1.0 L L U 0 
Dec 30, 2009 recap Wed 2009 Pacers Grizzlies home 110-121 0&1 3.0 205.0 -11 -8.0 26.0 9.0 17.0 L L O 0 
Feb 28, 2010 recap Sun 2009 Nets Wizards home 85-89 0&1 1.5 192.5 -4 -2.5 -18.5 -10.5 -8.0 L L U 0 
Mar 01, 2010 recap Mon 2009 Pelicans Spurs home 92-106 0&0 2.5 195.0 -14 -11.5 3.0 -4.2 7.2 L L O 0 
Oct 29, 2010 recap Fri 2010 Suns Lakers home 106-114 0&2 5.5 208.5 -8 -2.5 11.5 4.5 7.0 L L O 0 
Dec 29, 2012 recap Sat 2012 Rockets Thunder home 94-124 0&1 4.5 213.5 -30 -25.5 4.5 -10.5 15.0 L L O 0 
Nov 16, 2013 recap Sat 2013 Bobcats Heat home 81-97 0&0 8.0 194.5 -16 -8.0 -16.5 -12.2 -4.2 L L U 0 
Dec 14, 2013 recap Sat 2013 Jazz Spurs home 84-100 0&0 7.5 196.5 -16 -8.5 -12.5 -10.5 -2.0 L L U 0

Jan 17, 2014 recap Fri 2013 Knicks Clippers home 0&1 3.5 201.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2014)

Saturday card has 6* Highest Rated Game of the Year, 5* 100% NBA Blowout, Double system Big 10 Power system winner, NCAAB Total of the Month with 13 angles + a Triple perfect Road warrior as the lead plays. Free SEC Power Angle Play below.
On Saturday the Free SEC NCAAB Play is on Georgia. Game 544 at 1:45 eastern. The Bulldogs are a live dog in this one against an Arkansas team off a dramatic 87-85 home win over Kentucky. This is a potential flat spot for a Hogs team that has lost 19 of the last 21 on the road and is a long term 8-19 ats , including 0-3 straight up most recently as a road favorite of 3 or less. Georgia blasted Arkansas 81-9 the last time they were here and they have covered 16 of 22 on Saturday and won both times this season after scoring 60 or less points. They will look to rebound off a pair of tough shooting games at less than 35% from the field the last two. Georgia is 7-1 at home this season winning by 11 points per game. So we will back them here to deal Arkansas another road loss. Go with Georgia. Saturday its the highest rated 6* NHL Game of the Year leading a solid card with a 5* NBA Blowout System + NCAAB Total of the Month + 2 Big Sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now put the Power of this unprecedented Data on your side. For the free Play take the Georgia Bulldogs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2014)

Sunday card has 6* 28-0 NFL Playoff Payoff Game of the Month system in NFC and a 5* AFC Triple system side. In The NBA A 14-1 Dominator system and the PAC 12 Power Play in the Oregon at Oregon St. Game. Free NBA System Play below.

On Sunday the free NBA System Play is on the Boston Celtics. Game 803 at 6:05 eastern. The Celtics have won the last 8 in the series vs Orlando and a win here earlier in the year as a 5 point dog against an Orlando team that was playing much better than they are now. Rondo is back and that should give the Celtics some shock value enthusiasm for a few games. There is a solid system in this game that plays against rested home dogs like Orlando that are off a home dog loss and failed to cover while scoring 100 or more and allowing 110 or more, vs an opponent off a home spread loss while also scoring 100 or more. These home teams are 2-9 straight up and to the spread. The Magic are on a 10 game losing streak and are 1-14 off a loss of 10 or more points, 2-12 after allowing 105 or more and they have lost 21 of 27 when playing with revenge. Look for Boston to get this one. On Sunday we have a Powerful Card that has the 6* NFL Playoff Game of The Month from a Tremendous 28-0 System. We also have a Triple system 5* in the AFC Game. In Hoops we a 14-1 NBA Dominator system and the PAC 12 Power Play. Don't miss out. End the week big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out as we Continue to be TOP ranked on several NBA Leader Boards. For the free Play take Boston. RV
SU: 2-9 
ATS: 2-9 
Final 
Team 93.8 
Opp 101.0 

Dec 16, 1995 Sat 1995 Mavericks Suns home 108-111 1&3 -1.0 208.0 -3 -4.0 11.0 3.5 7.5 L L O False 
Dec 07, 1996 Sat 1996 Nuggets Jazz home 91-104 1&0 5.0 203.5 -13 -8.0 -8.5 -8.2 -0.2 L L U False 
Mar 21, 1997 Fri 1996 Celtics Magic home 99-104 1&0 6.5 214.0 -5 1.5 -11.0 -4.8 -6.2 L W U False 
Jan 06, 1998 Tue 1997 Grizzlies Lakers home 87-100 1&1 12.0 208.0 -13 -1.0 -21.0 -11.0 -10.0 L L U False 
Apr 18, 2000 Tue 1999 Wizards Celtics home 81-114 2&1 -4.0 206.5 -33 -37.0 -11.5 -24.2 12.8 L L U False 
Dec 29, 2000 Fri 2000 Warriors Jazz home 100-89 1&0 6.0 198.5 11 17.0 -9.5 3.8 -13.2 W W U False 
Dec 30, 2004 Thu 2004 Hawks Supersonics home 79-94 1&1 10.0 203.5 -15 -5.0 -30.5 -17.8 -12.8 L L U 0 
Jan 28, 2005 Fri 2004 Knicks Cavaliers home 99-96 2&1 -4.0 188.0 3 -1.0 7.0 3.0 4.0 W L O 0 
Dec 09, 2006 Sat 2006 Nets Celtics home 90-92 1&0 -7.5 201.0 -2 -9.5 -19.0 -14.2 -4.8 L L U 0 
Nov 21, 2007 Wed 2007 Rockets Mavericks home 94-100 3&0 -1.5 191.0 -6 -7.5 3.0 -2.2 5.2 L L O 0 
Feb 07, 2011 recap Mon 2010 Kings Jazz home 104-107 2&1 2.0 199.5 -3 -1.0 11.5 5.2 6.2 L L O 0 

Jan 19, 2014 recap Sun 2013 Magic Celtics home 1&1 2.0 195.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2014)

Monday card has the 6* NBA Total of the Month from a system that has won 20 straight times + 2 more NBA Best Bets. In NCAAB Action we have a Big Blowout play. Sunday Football sweeps. Free NCAAB NCAAB Play below.
On Monday the free College Hoops Play is on Western Carolina. Game 739 getting a point or two here tonight. Western Carolina has a better RPI Scale Number than Wofford and has won 6 of 9 vs teams like Wofford that are ranked 20 or higher. West Carolina has won 5 straight and has covered 5 of 7 as a road dog of 3 or less. Thye have covered 3 of the last 4 in the series. Wofford has lost 8 of 9 vs teams with winning records, are 0-4 to the spread off a conference game and have lost both times as a home favorite of 3 or less. Look for Western Carolina to take this one. On Monday we have Power 3 Game NBA Card and an NCAAB Blowout angle. The lead play is a 6* Total that has a Totals system that has won 20 straight times. Congrats to those who jumped on Sunday as football sweeps. Tonight we start the week big. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out. For the free NCAAB Play Take Western Carolina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 21, 2014)

Tuesday card has 5* NBA Perfect system Revenge Play and a Big 10 Play in College Hoops that has 11 powerful Angles. Free NBA Play for Tuesday below.
On Tuesday the free NBA System Play is on the Sacramento Kings. Game 505 at 8:05 eastern. New Orleans snapped their long losing streak on Monday winning in Memphis. However they are still 2-9 in January and 3-11 as a home dog of 3 or less or 5-11 as a home favorite of 3 or less so the game is a Pick right now and it wont matter much which way it ends up. The Pelicans are 2-7 vs Pacific division teams like Sacramento. In fact all teams with no rest at home where the line is within 3 points of pick are 13-33 to the spread if they are off a spread win as a road dog of 5 or more and scored 90 or more points and are playing an opponent that lost to the spread as a road dog of 5 or more points. The Kings are 3-1 as a road dog or road favorite of 3 or less and have revenge in this one. Take Sacramento. On Tuesday we have the 5* 100% Revenge play in the NBA and a Big 10 College hoops play with 11 big angles and indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get the cash for Tuesday night. For the free play tale the Sacramento Kings. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 22, 2014)

Hump day card has the 100% SEC Game of the Month and 2 Big NBA Plays, one is the 5* 22-1 System Game of the Week, the other is Perfect system dog, There is also Big College Hoops Dominator Side. Free NBA System Play below.
The Wednesday night the free NBA system Play is on Indiana. Game 717 at 10:35 eastern. The Pacers have been playing lights out and have not skipped a beat even on the road in these tough Western Conference Venues. Tonight they travel to Phoenix riding a 5 game straight up and ats win Streak. The Pacers are 11-2 straight up and ats vs non conference teams and have covered 16 of 22 vs opponents who allow 99 or more points per game. Specifically vs Pacific teams they have won and covered all 4 times. Phoenix and all League wide home dogs with a total that is 190 or higher that scored 110 or more at home and had 15 or less turnovers are 1-10 straight up and ats vs an opponent off a road dog ats win that scored 100 or more. The straight up winner in Phoenix home games has a 17-2 spread record. The straight up winner in the Pacers road games has a 19-2 spread record. The Pacers are the better team and are our choice tonight. On Wednesday We have a Big Hoops card with the SEC Game of the Month, the 5* 22-1 NBA Blowout system, an NBA Dog with an Undefeated system and a Big College Hoops Dominator Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving End" Of Hump Day with another Powerful card. Last night we cashed the 5* NBA Play with OKC. Tonight for the free Play take Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2014)

Thursday card has 2 Big NCAAB Plays one is the 18-0 Big Sky Conference Play of the Year and a Pac 12 Power Angle side. In The NBA We have two 5* plays one is a Perfect system side, the other a Total that has 2 100% Totals system from the database. SEC Top play cashes big on Wednesday. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Thursday the free NCAAB play is on Western Kentucky. Game 533 at 8;00 eastern. Western Kentucky has won 10 of the last 11 vs LA. Monroe, the last 3 by double digits. The Hilltoppers have won 6 of 7 this season vs losing teams. LA. Monroe has a dismal 3-28 record vs teams that are over .500 and are 4-20 to the spread in lined hoe games. Monroe has last and failed to cover both times as a home dog of 3 or less. Western Kentucky has a better RPI ranking and is the better team overall. On Thursday we have 4 Powerful Plays going 2 in College and 2 in the NBA. The lead in college is the 18-0 Big Sky Conference Play of the Year. In the NBA We have a Never lost side play and a Totals Play with 2 systems that have not lost. Both Plays are from systems dating to 1995. Top SEC Play on Miss. St cashes last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Roll your book like wholesale carpet tonight. For the free play take Western Kentucky. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2014)

Friday card has 3 Powerful NBA Plays all from Perfect systems direct from the database. NBA Continues to rank at or near the top of several leader boards. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Friday the Free NCAAB Play is on Iona. Game 834 at 9;00 eastern. Iona comes in off a solid home favored win and cover vs Siena. Tonight they host Quinnipiac who defeated them a littler over 2 weeks ago by 12 points. Iona will have revenge on their mind here at home tonight and they are 10-0 with road loss revenge. As a home favorite from -3.5 to -6 they are 4-0 to the spread. Quinnipiac won an covered at home vs Niagara in their last game. However they have not played well in the second half of a season vs winning teams as they are 1-7 to the spread. Look for the Iona Gaels to emerge with a win and cover here at home tonight. On Friday we have three Big NBA Play all from Never lost systems and Several big angles and indicators. NBA Is top ranked on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the free Play take Iona in College Hoops.. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2014)

Huge Double 6* Saturday is led by the Big East Game of the Year and an Afternoon Big 12 6* with a 100% system and 42-8 angle, in the NBA 2 Plays one is 5* Totals system that beats the line by over 12 points + A Double perfect dog. NBA Remains at or near the top on several boards. There are also 2 more Powerful plays up. Free SEC Power Angle Play below.

On Saturday the free SEC Play is on Arkansas. Game 608 at 6:00 eastern. Arkansas is hosting Auburn here tonight. The Tigers have been dismal on the road and below we see that they are 0-9 and 1-8 ats on the road when playing off a loss. They have lost 9 of the last 10 here and take on an Arkansas team that has won 24 of the last 25 here and is ranked 14th in the nation in home scoring. That spell trouble for an Auburn team that ranks among the worst in the nation in road defense at 315. Arkansas is a solid 15-4 to the spread at home off a road dog loss and they should rebound nicely off a pair of road losses. The Razorbacks won their prior home game against Kentucky and played Florida to the end here this season. The Winner is 14-1 to the spread in lined games involving Arkansas this year. This is much easier task. Look for Arkansas to coast to a win and cover. On Saturday we have a tremendous card with the two Top rate 6* Plays, one is the BIG 12 Afternoon side the other is the Big East Game of the Year, there are also 2 Perfect NBA Plays one is a totals system that is perfect and wins by over 12 points, the other is a double perfect dog, along with 2 more in College hoops, which has cashed 2 straight top play winners. Contact at ogldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out as we continue to use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the free Play take Arkansas. GC

SU: 0-9 
ATS: 1-8-0

Final 
Team 62.1 
Opp 76.1 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Jan 23, 2013 Wed 2012 AUB VANDY away 61-73 3&3 4.0 120.5 -12 -8.0 13.5 2.8 10.8 L L O 0 
Jan 30, 2013 Wed 2012 AUB GEOR away 49-57 3&3 4.5 119.5 -8 -3.5 -13.5 -8.5 -5.0 L L U 0 
Feb 02, 2013 Sat 2012 AUB MISSO away 77-91 2&2 14.5 138.0 -14 0.5 30.0 15.2 14.8 L W O 0 
Feb 23, 2013 Sat 2012 AUB OLMIS away 55-88 2&2 12.0 141.5 -33 -21.0 1.5 -9.8 11.2 L L O 0 
Feb 26, 2013 Tue 2012 AUB ALAB away 43-61 2&2 11.5 120.0 -18 -6.5 -16.0 -11.2 -4.8 L L U 0 
Mar 09, 2013 Sat 2012 AUB MISST away 71-74 2&2 -2.0 132.0 -3 -5.0 13.0 4.0 9.0 L L O 1 
Dec 08, 2013 Sun 2013 AUB ILL away 62-81 5&4 8.0 135.5 -19 -11.0 7.5 -1.8 9.2 L L O 0 
Jan 15, 2014 Wed 2013 AUB TENN away 67-78 3&3 10.5 137.5 -11 -0.5 7.5 3.5 4.0 L L O 0 
Jan 22, 2014 Wed 2013 AUB MSST away 74-82 3&3 -2.5 141.5 -8 -10.5 14.5 2.0 12.5 L L O 0 
Jan 25, 2014 Sat 2013 AUB ARK away 2&2 11.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2014)

Sunday card has 3 Big NBA Plays two are 5* plays from near perfect systems dating to 1995. NBA Top play Totals Play cases, we also have the Pro Bowl, Team Rice vs Team Sanders and The 5* Triple Perfect College Hoops side Saturday we nailed Both Big 6* Plays. Free NBA System Play below.
On Sunday afternoon the Free NBA System Play is on the Miami Heat. Game 802 at 1:00 eastern. We want to play on home favorites with rest off a home favored win and spread loss at -5 or more and scored 100 or more, vs an opponent off a road favored win and cover and scored 100 or more points and covered the spread by 10 or more points. These home teams are winning by an average 15 points and cashing over 90% long term. Miami has covered the last 3 when playing off 3 spread losses. The Spurs are 0-5 ats as a road dog with rest off a road favored win and cover by 10 or more points, while scoring 90 or more. The Spurs have lost 6 of 7 here and are 2-6 ats after allowing 85 or less. Look for Miami to get the win and cover. Don't miss the big Sunday card that has the NCAAB Game of the Month with 3 Perfect Situations, the BIG NBA Card with two big 5* Plays and the Pro Bowl. Saturday cashed Big as we nailed all 3 Top plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play Make it Miami. GC
NBA Overall Plays (+1471) 65-47 L112 58%
• NBA Sides Plays (+1393) 46-30 L76 61%
• Basketball Overall Plays (+934) 140-121 L261 54%
• NBA Favorites Plays (+868) 29-19 L48 60%
• All Sports Overall Plays (+857) 191-168 L359 53%
• NFL Overall Plays (+788) 20-11 L31 65%
• Basketball Sides Plays (+756) 120-104 L224 54%
• All Sports O/U Plays (+727) 30-21 L51 59%
• Basketball O/U Plays (+658) 15-8 L23 65%
• All Sports Sides Plays (+565) 161-143 L304 53%
• NBA Underdog Plays (+535) 16-10 L26 62%
• Basketball Underdog Plays (+517) 45-37 L82 55%
• Basketball Top Plays (+500) 19-13 L32 59%
• Basketball Favorites Plays (+490) 66-57 L123 54%
• Football Overall Plays (+438) 33-26 L59 56%
• NBA O/U Plays (+433) 15-10 L25 60%
• NFL Overall Plays (+427) 25-19 L44 57%
• All Sports Underdog Plays (+328) 72-63 L135 53%
• All Sports Top Plays (+298) 26-21 L47 55%
• All Sports Favorites Plays (+262) 81-73 L154 53%


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2014)

Monday card has 3 Big NBA Plays and two are rated at 5*. One is the Non Conference Game of the Month with a Perfect system and 15-1 angle. The other 2 are totals with 16-1 and 10-0 Systems. Then we have a Big 5* NCAAB TV Winner with 22-2 and 21-4 angles. NBA Continues to rank near the top of all major Leader boards. Free Plays are on a 4-0 run. NHL Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on Vancouver. Game 82 at 10:05 eastern. The Cancuks are a two to one favorite here tonight which is too high to unit rate but for a free play will do just fine as they have a solid chance to win this one tonight. They have won 11 of the last 12 here vs the Oilers, the last 3 by 4 goals. The Canucks have won 17 of 23 vs losing teams. Edmonton has lost 11 of the last 12 road games and 7 straight. In division games they are 2-14 and 8-20 when they play with revenge. The Oilers have the leagues worst road defense and had better stay out of the penalty box here as Vancouver has the 4th best home power play. Look for Vancouver to get the win. On Big Monday we have 3 Powerful NBA Plays one is the 5* Non Conference game of the Month with an Undefeated system and 15-1 angle. There are 2 NBA Totals with 16-1 and 10-0 systems and a 5* College Hoops play that is televised and has 22-2 and 21-4 angles. NBA Has been solid all season and ranks near the top of several leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free play take Vancouver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2014)

Tuesday card has 2 Big NBA Totals one is 25-2 the other 10-0 plus a 19-3 Western Conference Game of The Month and NCABB Dominator. Monday card 4-0. NBA Sweeps going 3-0 on and remains ranked at or near the top of several leader boards. Free NBA Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA Totals Play is on the Under in the New Orleans at Cleveland game. Rotation numbers 501/502 at 7:05 eastern. This game is our third best totals play tonight and has a system that has cashed 90% since 1995. We want to play the under for non division road dogs of 4 or less, like the Pelicans that have 1 day of rest and come in off a spread win as a home favorite of 5 or more and are now taking on a team like Cleveland that scored 90 or more and lost to the spread at home if they had 15 or less turnovers and the total tonight is 190 or higher. The system while having many parameters has done well cashing 905. The Cavs have played under in 12 of 13 at home if they scored 90 or less in their last game. In the series 2 of the last 3 here have stayed under and this one should play under tonight. Monday card goes 4-0. On Tuesday we have a Powerful card with the Western Conference Play of the Month and 2 Big NBA Totals that are 25-2 and 10-0, there is also a Blowout side and an NCAAB Dominator angle. NBA Swept the board and college hoops cashed too for a 4-0 night. NBA Is right at or near the top on several major leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and roll your book like wholesale carpet tonight. For the free NBA Play take the Under in the New Orleans at Cleveland game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2014)

Hump day card has the 6* Mountain West Conference Game Of the Year a Big 12 Play with 9 Statistical Indicators, NCAAB Top plays moved to 4-0 cashing with New Mexico. NBA Continues atop several leader boards and tonight the lead play is a Perfect system in the OKC at Miami game. Free College hoops Play below.
On Wednesday night the free NCAAB Play is on Morehead St. Game 812 at 9:00 eastern. Morehead St has some nice right back revenge here as they lost by 14 to Belmont of the road last Thursday. They come in off a road win and will be poised to exact revenge on a Belmont team that us just 1-4 straight up as a road favorite of 3 or less and has failed to cover 12 of the last 17 in the second half of the season vs a winning team. Morehead St has won 7 of 9 here at home and is also 4-1 with road loss revenge. The last time these two met here Belmont escaped with a 1 point win. Look for another tight game. We take Morehead St tonight at home plus the points. On Wednesday the lead play is the highest Rated 6* Double Perfect Mountain West Conference Game of the Year and a Big 12 Power play. NCAAB Top plays have cashed 4 straight New Mexico outright as a dog last night. NBA Continues to be solid and tonight the NBA Game of the Week is a Perfect system play in the Oklahoma City at Miami game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving End" of Hump day tonight. For the free play Morehead is always better. We will back Morehead St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2014)

THURSDAY CARD IS FREE- CONTACT INFO BELOW

Thursday Quad pack has 100% NBA Power system play + 3 NCAAB Plays, one is the Perfect system Game of the week, the other is a 39-4 road warrior and a Big 10 Undefeated 5* side. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Thursday the free NCAA Play is on Western Illinois. Game 573 at 7:00 eastern. Western Illinois has won 4 of 5 vs losing teams, has won 3 of the last 4 in the series and won and covered the only 2 times as a road favorite. Tonight they travel to play an Indiana at Purdue University team that has failed to cover in 15 straight lined home games and is 3-21 straight up and 4-18 ats off 3+ ats losses. They are a dismal 1-13 straight up with just 4 spread wins as a dog this year. In games vs winning teams they are 4-20 straight up and 0-4 to the spread of late. After allowing 80 or more IUPUI has lost 6 of 7 and are 0-5 vs teams who play good defense and allow less than 5 points per game. With Western Illinois the overall better team we will back them tonight. On Thursday we have 4 powerful games, including the 100% NBA System play, the Perfect system dominator, 5* Big 10 Winner and a 39-4 road warrior power angle play. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on now and flatten your book tonight. For the free play take Western Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 31, 2014)

Friday Card has 4 TOP Play NBA Plays and 3 are 5* plays with 2 Never Lost system Sides and a Perfect totals system leading the way as we end the month big tonight. NBA Remains at or near the top of several leader boards. NCAAB has been hot too and below is the three star play for Friday.


On Friday night the NCAAB Play is on Austin Peay. Game 834 at 9:00 eastern. Murray St is favored in this game despite their 2-7 road record. The Racers have lost outright both times as a road favorite from -3.5 to -6. Tonight they take to the road to play Austin Peay a team they blew out at home. This could spell trouble as A. Peay will look to serve up revenge and they are a Perfect 9-0 ats the past few seasons with Revenge for a loss of 20 or more points. They have covered 3 of 4 vs winning teams and played well last out shooting 67% while breaking a 4 game losing streak against Tennessee Tech. Look for a closer game in this one in which we will back Austin Peay + the 4 points. On Friday we have 4 Powerful NBA Play and 3 are Top plays and have 100% systems direct from the database. Two are totals and 2 are Side Plays. NBA Remains at or near the top of several leader boards and this card will end the month big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Start Super Bowl Weekend Big. For the NCAAB Play take Austin Peay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2014)

Saturday card has 6* PAC 12 Game Of The Year from a Perfect System, a 30-4 Dog with Bite angle, the 5* Early BIG 10 Side and Big 12 96% Dominator angle as lead plays, In The NBA is the Double Perfect Game of the Week as our Lead play and 2 more 100% system plays. The 7* Super Bowl Analysis will be out in the Evening as well. Free NCAAB Power Angle Play below.

On Saturday the Free NCAAB Power Angle Play is on Nebraska- Omaha. Game 699 at 2:00 eastern. We are playing against Indiana- Purdue University or IUPUI in this one. They are 0-16 to the spread in line home games of late and things don't figure to get easier against a Nebraska of Omaha team that has a deceptively good RPI Ranking at 138 which is pretty good for their conference. Omaha won both meetings last season and has covered the last 4 after allowing 80 or more points. They have won 7 of 8 this years vs teams ranked outside the top 200 in the RPI Scale. IUPUI is one of the worst teams in the country and their RPI Ranking reflect that as they are 315th in the nation. IUPUI has lost 9 of 11 vs teams who average 77 or more and 34 of the last 42 vs winning teams. They are 7-20 ats off 3+ losses. So we will lay the points here with Nebraska Omaha. On Saturday we have a Powerful card that is led by the 100% 6* PAC 12 Game Of The Year. There is also afternoon 5* Plays in the BIG 10 and BIG 12 Conferences both from Powerful NCAAB Systems and a 30-4 Dog with Bite system. In The NBA We have 3 Undefeated system plays led by the Double perfect system Game of the Week. The 7* Super Bowl Analysis with Props will also be out this evening. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on for Super Bowl weekend and Cash out with the most cutting edge data in the industry. For the Free NCAAB Play. Take Nebraska Omaha. GC
SU: 4-17
ATS: 0-16-0
Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Dec 29, 2012 Sat 2012 INDPU OAK home 62-84 1&1 5.0 158.0 -22 -17.0 -12.0 -14.5 2.5 L L U 0
Jan 17, 2013 Thu 2012 INDPU NODAK home 40-78 6&4 13.5 133.0 -38 -24.5 -15.0 -19.8 4.8 L L U 0
Jan 19, 2013 Sat 2012 INDPU SDS home 65-80 1&1 10.5 145.0 -15 -4.5 0.0 -2.2 2.2 L L P 0
Feb 02, 2013 Sat 2012 INDPU WILLI home 59-68 6&6 8.0 118.5 -9 -1.0 8.5 3.8 4.8 L L O 0
Feb 09, 2013 Sat 2012 INDPU NEBO home 78-85 6&1 -7.0 163.0 -7 -14.0 0.0 -7.0 7.0 L L P 0
Feb 23, 2013 Sat 2012 INDPU WIMIL home 88-95 6&2 1.5 -7 -5.5 L L 2
Feb 28, 2013 Thu 2012 INDPU SDAK home 69-87 4&3 1.0 150.0 -18 -17.0 6.0 -5.5 11.5 L L O 0
Mar 02, 2013 Sat 2012 INDPU UMKC home 44-48 1&1 -1.0 137.5 -4 -5.0 -45.5 -25.2 -20.2 L L U 0
Nov 12, 2013 Tue 2013 INDPU EVAN home 78-84 3&2 3.0 -6 -3.0 L L 0
Nov 16, 2013 Sat 2013 INDPU SEMO home 68-76 3&4 3.5 159.0 -8 -4.5 -15.0 -9.8 -5.2 L L U 0
Nov 19, 2013 Tue 2013 INDPU IUNW home 88-53 2& 35 W 0
Nov 28, 2013 Thu 2013 INDPU WEBB home 54-61 2&2 -2.0 -7 -9.0 L L 0
Nov 29, 2013 Fri 2013 INDPU CHAT home 76-87 0&0 -2.5 -11 -13.5 L L 0
Dec 07, 2013 Sat 2013 INDPU NCCU home 71-65 2&3 6 W 0
Dec 10, 2013 Tue 2013 INDPU CINC home 94-72 2&9 22 W 0
Dec 18, 2013 Wed 2013 INDPU NICH home 56-62 3&3 -6 L 0
Dec 29, 2013 Sun 2013 INDPU DRKE home 52-75 5&5 4.5 138.5 -23 -18.5 -11.5 -15.0 3.5 L L U 0
Jan 02, 2014 Thu 2013 INDPU Judson home 112-50 3&36 62 W 0
Jan 09, 2014 Thu 2013 INDPU SDST home 70-86 6&5 5.5 146.0 -16 -10.5 10.0 -0.2 10.2 L L O 0
Jan 11, 2014 Sat 2013 INDPU NDSU home 64-87 1&1 14.5 146.0 -23 -8.5 5.0 -1.8 6.8 L L O 0
Jan 30, 2014 Thu 2013 INDPU WIU home 54-69 4&4 4.0 123.5 -15 -11.0 -0.5 -5.8 5.2 L L U 0
Feb 01, 2014 Sat 2013 INDPU NEOM home 1&1 7.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 2, 2014)

On Sunday its the FIRST EVER 7* Rating for a SUPER BOWL. This one has an Incredible 5 100% SYSTEMS+ ANGLES. The best of Which is a rare Indicator DATES TO 1959 in ALL NFL Championship games even before The inception of the actual Super Bowl. This is the MOST Comprehensive analysis the industry,perhaps in the Country on this game. There also 7 BONUS PROPS. You wont see data like this ANY where else. To start things off we have an Early BIG 10 Play and an NBA Play. Free PAC 12 Play below.


On Super Bowl Sunday the Free PAC 12 Play is on UCLA. Game 817 at 2:30 eastern. UCLA has owned this series with Oregon St and has won and covered 11 of the 14 here vs the Beavers. The Bruins are also a solid 5-1 straight up and to the spread vs winning teams and have won all 14 times as a favorite this season with 11 spread wins. In games vs teams who score 77 or more they are 3-1 to the spread. Oregon St is 2-6 vs teams who score 77 or more and has lost 12 of the last 15 February games they have played and have dropped 7 of 11 vs winning teams to the spread. We will lay the couple of points here with UCLA. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and End the week big tonight with the 7* Super Bowl winner and our 2 early Hoops plays in NCAAB And NBA. Enjoy the big game and take UCLA as the free College Hoops play. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2014)

Ruby Tuesday card has 5* NBA Dominator system that has a 19-0 Statistical Indicator we also have an Undefeated totals system. In College Hoops we have a Big 10 Power system Play with 3 Perfect Angles. Monday hoops card cashes 3 of 4. Free College Hoops play below
The Tuesday the free NCAAB play is on Holy Cross. Game 551 at 9:00 eastern. Holy Cross has controlled the series of late winning 4 of the last 5 vs Colgate. Holy Cross comes in off a loss at American University despite shooting 60%, that loss snapped their 5 game win streak. Tonight they travel to Colgate which lost here at home by 9 to Bucknell on Saturday. In games vs teams ranked worse than 20 in the RPI Scale Holy Cross is 11-1. They are 9-2 vs teams that have a losing record and have covered 5 of 7 after scoring 60 or less points. Colgate is 1-8 revenging a road loss and has lost 31 of the last 40 conference games, while going 2-7 vs winning teams. Look for Holy Cross to take another from Colgate here tonight. On Tuesday night we have 2 Powerful NBA Plays, one is a 5* Dominator system side with a 19-0 Statistical Indicator, the other an Undefeated totals system. In College Hoops we have a Big 10 Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big on Tuesday. For the free play take. Holy Cross. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2014)

Hump day card has 3 Big 5* NBA Plays one is the 100% Game of the Week, a Dominator side and an 18-1 totals play. In College Hoops we have a Big 5* Blowout Play with a 96% angle and the MAC Conf. Game of the Month + a road warrior side. NBA continues to be highly ranked on several leader boards.. Free NBA System Play below.
On Wednesday the free NBA Play is on the Washington Wizards. Game 706 at 7;05 eastern. Washington applies to a nice system we use that plays on non conference home teams with 1 day of rest if they covered the spread at home in their last game provided the line was within 3 points of pick and they scored 100 or more points, and their opponent tonight, The Spurs won and covered as a road favorite in their last game. This system has cashed close to 90% the past few seasons. The Spurs continue to deal with a myriad of injuries and could get beat by anyone on any night until they recover some of their better players. Washington has won 6 of 7 off a win of 10 or more and has covered the last 4 vs winning teams. Look for the Wizards to take this one tonight. Get on the Giving End of Hump day tonight with 3 NBA Plays all rated at 5*. In College Hoops we have a Huge Blowout as the lead play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and see the Amazing and Powerful data we use which wont be seen anywhere else. For the free play tonight. Take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2014)

Thursday card has 4 Powerful Plays. In the NBA we have a 5* 15-0 Power system play in the Early game and never lost system side in the Late game. In NCAAB Action we Continue to roll nailing a 4th straight Top play with Michigan. Tonight we have 2 More Big system sides. The free NCAAB Play is below.
On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is New Mexico. St. Games 601 at 10:05 eastern. The Aggies sit a top the WAC Conference and take on Idaho for a 2nd time here tonight. The first game was a big 16 point win for State in a game that could have been much worse. New Mexico St is 10-1 to the spread as a road favorite from -6.5 to -9 and has won 30 of the last 35 vs losing teams, covering their two most recent vs these inept opponents. They have shot over 50% from the field in each of the last 3 games and have a solid 72 ranking in the RPI Scale which is not bad for a WAC Conference team. They are 9-2 vs teams ranked 200 or worse in the RPI Scale like Idaho. In games vs winning teams Idaho has dropped 5 of 6 and they are a hideous 7-18 ats in home games. They have dropped 4 of the last 5 here in the series and come in losers of 2 straight here on their home floor. Things do not get easier here tonight against the Best team in the Conference. Lay the Points. On Thursday we have 4 Big plays up. Two Perfect system NBA Plays, one is 15-0 and 2 NCAAB System sides. NBA Continues to be art or near the top and NCAAB has come on strong cashing 4 straight top plays, including Michigan last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book like a short stack at IHOP. For the free play take New Mexico. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2014)

golden contender said:


> Thursday card has 4 Powerful Plays. In the NBA we have a 5* 15-0 Power system play in the Early game and never lost system side in the Late game. In NCAAB Action we Continue to roll nailing a 4th straight Top play with Michigan. Tonight we have 2 More Big system sides. The free NCAAB Play is below.
> On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is New Mexico. St. Games 601 at 10:05 eastern. The Aggies sit a top the WAC Conference and take on Idaho for a 2nd time here tonight. The first game was a big 16 point win for State in a game that could have been much worse. New Mexico St is 10-1 to the spread as a road favorite from -6.5 to -9 and has won 30 of the last 35 vs losing teams, covering their two most recent vs these inept opponents. They have shot over 50% from the field in each of the last 3 games and have a solid 72 ranking in the RPI Scale which is not bad for a WAC Conference team. They are 9-2 vs teams ranked 200 or worse in the RPI Scale like Idaho. In games vs winning teams Idaho has dropped 5 of 6 and they are a hideous 7-18 ats in home games. They have dropped 4 of the last 5 here in the series and come in losers of 2 straight here on their home floor. Things do not get easier here tonight against the Best team in the Conference. Lay the Points. On Thursday we have 4 Big plays up. Two Perfect system NBA Plays, one is 15-0 and 2 NCAAB System sides. NBA Continues to be art or near the top and NCAAB has come on strong cashing 4 straight top plays, including Michigan last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book like a short stack at IHOP. For the free play take New Mexico. St. GC


 

T.G.I.F Card has 3 Big NBA Plays, one is the 5* Eastern Conference Total of The Month, the others are perfect system road warrior and late night Power system sides. NBA Remains at the Top. In NCAAB action we cashed big again last night with our 6* Part of a 4-0 sweep. Tonight we have an Dominator system side with several big angles. NBA Play below.
On Friday the Free NBA Play is on Indiana. Game 804 at 7:05 eastern. The Pacers have revenge here for a close loss in Portland earlier this season. When they are a home favorite between -3.5 to -6 they are a solid 19-7 to the spread, and have cashed every time in this role this season. The Pacers have also covered 6 of 8 with 2 days rest and are 6-1 ats at home when the posted total is 195 to 199.5. The Blazers have lost and failed to cover their last 3 vs winning teams. The Pacers should get the win here and we note that the winning team in this series is 32-1-1 to the spread the last several years. On Friday we have 4 Big games up with 3 in the NBA, The lead play is a 5* Eastern Conference Total of the Month from a never lost system, there is also a 100% Road warrior system and the late night 91% Snacker system. In College hoops we have one play from a solid dominator system. Big 4-0 sweep on Thursday as NCAAB Top play cashes again with 6* on Cleveland St. NBA also remains at or near the top. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend big. For the free play take the Indiana Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2014)

Saturday card has the 6* Non Conference Play of the Year on ESPN tonight+ 3 Big 5* NCAAB Plays, the BIG 10 Game of the Month, and afternoon Blowouts and a 34-2 road warrior + 2 Powerful NBA Plays. NBA Continues at or near the top cashing big 5* Total last night and NCAAB on a 7-1 run. Free College hoops play below.
On Saturday the free NCAB Play is on Iowa. St. Game 576 at 4:00 eastern. The Cyclones should be able to name the score and coast to a win and cover here today against a hapless TCU bunch that has lost 9 straight and are off a pair of close losses the last at home to Texas. Iowa. St is a half game behind Texas for the BIG 12 Led and come in off a solid win at Oklahoma St as a 7 point dog. They are 10-1 at home and winning by over 20 points here. Last season they toasted TCU here by 34 points. As a home favorite of 12.5 or more they are 44-2 straight up and have covered all 3 times in that role this season. They have covered 5 of the last 6 vs losing teams dating to last year and have only played 2 losing teams this season which is no surprise as they have played the 5th toughest schedule in the nation. Look for Iowa. St to win and cover here.Huge Saturday card has 4 NCAAB Plays led by the 6* Non. Conference. Game of the Year on ESPN Tonight, and 3 more 5* Power system plays, NCAAB on a 7-2 run. NBA has been at top all season and tonight there is the 5* 21-0 Total Of the Week and a big blowout system that wins by over 20 points per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Bang your Book good with this cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the Free Play take Iowa. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2014)

Sunday card has 6* 36-1 NBA Game of the Month, an Early 5* 93% Totals system and a 14-0 Dominator system. NBA Cases 2 of 3 on Saturday and Remains at or near the top of several Leader Boards. There is also an NCAAB RPI Power Angle Play up. Free NBA System Play below.
On Sunday the free NBA system is on the Dallas Mavericks. Game 809 at 6:05 eastern. This game fits a Powerful system that has cashed 93%of the time the last 19+ Seasons and plays against Non Division home dogs with rest that covered by 7+ points as a home dog in their last game and are playing an opponent that also covered by 7+ points as a home favorite of 5 or more and scored 100 or more points. Dallas has covered the last 4 here in Boston and has won 21 of the last 25 vs losing teams in the second half of a season the past 2 years. Boston is 4-18 straight up and 7-15 to the spread vs South West Division teams. Look for Dallas to emerge with a win and cover. The Sunday card has 4 Plays, led by the 6* NBA 36-1 Game of the Month Power system side, a 14-0 Dominator system and an Early 5* Totals system. NBA Remains in the top 3 On most Major Leader boards after cashing 32 of 3 on Saturday. In NCAAB Action there is a Triple Perfect RPI Power Angle play up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the Free Play Take Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2014)

Big Monday triple Pack has the 26-1 NBA Total Of the Month System and a Double Perfect NCAAB Big 12 ESPNU Power Side. Lastly a 14-1 NBA League wide system dating to 1995. NBA Remains at or near the top of several Leader boards this season. Free NCAAB Power angle play below.
On Monday the free College Hoops play is on Towson. St. Game 735 at 7:00 eastern. Towson is quietly putting together a nice season sitting 2nd at this point in Colonial Athletic Conference play. They have several indicators on them tonight as they are laying a few here at UNC Wilmington. Towson has won all 5 times with a 4-0-1 spread mark vs teams who average 65 or less points and 10-1 vs losing teams. In the series they have won 4 straight, covering in 3 of those games. In games vs teams ranked outside the top 200 in the RPI Scale they are a solid 12-1. UNC Wilmington is 0-11 off 3+ losses and is winless in Conference play. When installed as an under dog they have failed to cover 9 of 13 times. They have revenge here but have lost to the spread 3 of 4 times with road loss revenge and are a dismal 7-31 vs winning teams. They have a mediocre 273 ranking in the RPI Scale and are 0-6 vs teams ranked from 100 to 200. Look for Towson to get the cash tonight. Monday card has 3 Big plays. The lead is a 26-1 NBA Total Of the Month and a Double Perfect BIG 12 Side on ESPN U. There is also a 14-1 NBA Power system side. NBA Continues to be highly ranked again this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free NCAAB Play take Towson St.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2014)

Ruby Tuesday card has NBA Western Conference Game Of The Month with a 100% system. There are also 2 Big Totals system both from system that have not lost in over 19 seasons. NBA Top total cashes On Monday In NCAAB Action we have the BIG 10 Power Play on ESPN. Free NCAAB Play below.
The Tuesday night free NCAAB Play is on Xavier. Game 531 at 9:00 eastern. Xavier already beat Butler once this season and has won the last 4 in the series. The Musketeers are 8-2 vs teams ranked between 50 and 150 in the RPI Scale. Butler is 0-5 vs all top 50 schools this season. Butler has also lost and failed to cover 6 of 8 off a conference loss and 4 of 5 when playing on Tuesday. Xavier is 6-1 after allowing less than 40% shooting from the field, 12-3 as a favorite and 7-0 after allowing 60 or less points. Look for Xavier to emerge with a win and cover here tonight. The Tuesday card is loaded with 3 Perfect NBA plays, one is the Triple Perfect Western Conference Game of the Month the other 2 are totals. In College Hoops we have the ESPN BIG 10 Power Angle Play. NBA Top totals Play cashes big again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on now and cash out with cutting edge data and Material you wont see any where else. For the free Play take Xavier. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2014)

Hump Day Card has 5 Plays and is led by the A-10 Conference Game of the Year with 4-100% Situations and an ESPN Play, in the NBA its the Perfect system Game of the week. There are also 2 More Powerful NCAAB Plays and an NBA 91% Dog. NCAAB Cashes with Michigan and NBA ranked at or near the top. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Wednesday the free College Hoops plays is on Georgia Tech. Game 742 at 7:00 eastern. The Yellow Jackets look to sting a Boston College team they already defeated this season 68-60 on the road. In that game they dominated the boards 32-19. Tech will look to snap a 4 game spread losing streak and they are 5-0 this year vs losing teams and 4-1 at home vs Boston College. The Eagles are 1-12 with home loss revenge going 3-10 ats and 4-25 in lined road games. In games after allowing 80+ points they are a dismal 0-5 to the spread. Look for GA. Tech to take another from Boston College tonight. On Hump day we will Get you on the "Giving End" with the Atlantic Conference Game Of the Year with 4 Never lost Indicators, there is the 100% NBA System Game of the week and a 91% NBA Dog. Back to NCAAB There is the ESPN Show down play between Syracuse and Pittsburgh and a 5* Dog. NCAAB Cashed Big with Michigan and NBA stays near the top. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Hammer your book tonight. For the free Play take Georgia Tech. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2014)

Thursday night card has 5* 29-1 TV Total of the Month + 5* NCAAB Colonial Conference Side, 100% Road warrior and TV Blowout part of Big 4 game package. Both Top plays cashed on Wednesday with The Spurs in NBA and Richmond in NCAAB. NBA Continues to rank at or near the top of several leader boards. Free NCAAB Play below.



On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is on Denver. Game 567 at 7;00 eastern. Denver has won and covered all 3 times as a road favorite from -9 to -12 and has handled losing teams winning 29 of 34. They are 12-3 ats of late in February games and flattened IUPU by nearly 20 at home earlier in the season. Indiana- Purdue University is 0-17 to the spread in lined home games, 0-6 ats after scoring 60 or less and has failed to cover 9 of the last 13 vs winning teams. When playing with revenge for a loss by 19 or more they are 2-17 and a lousy 7-26 ats off a conference loss. Look for Denver to coast in this one. On Thursday night we have 2 Big plays, 3 in College, led by the 5* Colonial Conference 36-3 side, A 100% Road warrior and TV Blowout sides. In the NBA We have a Double system 29-1 NBA TV Total of the Month. Both NBA and NCAAB Top plays cashed big last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we head into NBA All star Weekend with the cash. For the free play take Denver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 14, 2014)

Friday card is Free Tonight there are 2 plays led 5* NCAAB Total of the Month with 11 Power Angles and an NCAAB Road Warrior Dominator Play. Both Top Plays cashed in NBA and NCAAB on Thursday. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to get both plays comped Tonight. Free NBA Rising Stars play below.
The Free Pick is on Team Hill in the Rising Starts Challenge at 9:00 eastern.Team Webber has the better back court, But Hill's team might has the best overall player available for the Rising Stars Challenge in Damian Lillard and a deeper roster so we will back Team Hill tonight.
Team Hill
PlayerTeam
Damian LillardPortland Trail Blazers
Bradley BealWashington Wizards
Andre DrummondDetroit Pistons
Harrison BarnesGolden State Warriors
Terrence JonesHouston Rockets
Giannis AntetokounmpoMilwaukee Bucks
Jonas ValanciunasToronto Raptors
Dion WaitersCleveland Cavaliers
Miles PlumleePhoenix Suns
.Team Webber
PlayerTeamAnthony DavisNew Orleans PelicansMichael Carter-WilliamsPhiladelphia 76ersTim Hardaway Jr.New York KnicksTrey BurkeUtah JazzJared SullingerBoston CelticsMason PlumleeBrooklyn NetsVictor OladipoOrlando MagicSteven AdamsOklahoma City ThunderKelly Olynyk
Boston Celtics


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2014)

Saturday card has 7* Highest Rated 27-0 NCAAB Game Of The Year + 4 more best bets including a 5* ACC 96% System Side, an Early 94% ESPN System and a 5* Late night System. All are form Powerful Database system cashing over 90% long term and the top 3 are evening plays. Free NCAAB Power Angle Play below.
On Saturday the free NCAAB Power Angle Play is on Xavier. Game 589 at 4:00 eastern. The Musketeers dominated the glass 39-20 in a win vs Marquette last month and have some solid edges here in this game. Xavier has covered 22 of 32 as a dog and has won 8 straight the past few seasons after a game where they allowed 60 or less points. They have covered 5 of 6 off a conference win and are 5-1 this season in games vs teams ranked from 50 to 100 in the RPI Scale. Marquette is just 1-8 this season vs top 50 teams like Xavier , so we cant lay points with a team that struggles vs good teams. The Golden Eagles are 2-8 to the spread on Saturday and have failed to cover 11 of the last 16 vs winning teams. In conference games they have been money burners of late failing to cover in 7 of 10. We will back Xavier. On Sunday we have the 27-0 7* Highest rated Game Of The year and a 5* ACC Game of the Month from a 96% system. In early action its a 94% System Side on ESPN and a late 5*. Don't miss this tremendous card. NCAAB Top plays on a 7-2 run. Roll your book like wholesale carpet with cutting edge data and material you wont see any where else. The top 3 are evening plays. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Bury you Book all day and night on Saturday. For the free play take the Points with Xavier today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunday card has 3 Big Colege Hoops plays all are Televised. The Top play is the 5* PAC 12 Game of the Month. There is also a 39-2 Power Angle play and the Early BIG 10 Side on CBS. Congrats to those who jumped on 7* Saturday NCAAB Game of the year Winner. Free NCAAB Play Below.


On Sunday the Free NCAAB Play is on Michigan. St. Game 862 at 3:00 eastern. The Spartans are taking on Nebraska today and the Huskers are a dismal 0-15 straight up and 2-13 to the spread on the road off a win, as seen below. Michigan St is 11-2 at home and winning by an average 17 points per game. They are 7-2 to the spread in games after scoring 80 or more and have covered 5 of 7 as a home favorite of -12.5 or higher. In conference games they have cashed 9 of 12 this season. With Nebraska 0-5 with just 1 spread win as a road dog of 12.5 or more we will back Sparty here today. On Sunday we have 3 Big College Hoops TV Games up. The Top is a 5* PAC 12 Game of the Month. There is also an Early power system Play in the BIG 10 Game on CBS and a 39-2 Power Angle Play on the evening card. Saturdays 7* Game of the Year was a solid winner. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Michigan. St. GC

SU: 0-15 
ATS: 2-13-0 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Jan 15, 2012 Sun 2011 NEB WISC away 45-50 3&2 14.0 108.0 -5 9.0 -13.0 -2.0 -11.0 L W U 0 
Feb 02, 2012 Thu 2011 NEB NWEST away 74-84 6&4 6.5 127.0 -10 -3.5 31.0 13.8 17.2 L L O 0 
Feb 22, 2012 Wed 2011 NEB PURD away 65-83 3&2 10.5 127.5 -18 -7.5 20.5 6.5 14.0 L L O 0 
Dec 23, 2012 Sun 2012 NEB UTEP away 52-68 0&0 7.5 -16 -8.5 L L 0 
Jan 02, 2013 Wed 2012 NEB OHIOS away 44-70 3&3 21.0 126.0 -26 -5.0 -12.0 -8.5 -3.5 L L U 0 
Jan 29, 2013 Tue 2012 NEB MIN away 65-84 2&2 17.5 124.0 -19 -1.5 25.0 11.8 13.2 L L O 0 
Feb 13, 2013 Wed 2012 NEB IND away 47-76 3&2 23.5 135.0 -29 -5.5 -12.0 -8.8 -3.2 L L U 0 
Feb 26, 2013 Tue 2012 NEB WISC away 46-77 2&5 16.5 113.5 -31 -14.5 9.5 -2.5 12.0 L L O 0 
Mar 09, 2013 Sat 2012 NEB IOWA away 60-74 2&3 13.0 126.5 -14 -1.0 7.5 3.2 4.2 L L O 0 
Mar 15, 2013 Fri 2012 NEB OHIOS away 50-71 0&4 14.5 119.5 -21 -6.5 1.5 -2.5 4.0 L L O 0 
Nov 21, 2013 Thu 2013 NEB MASS away 90-96 3&3 4.5 147.5 -6 -1.5 38.5 18.5 20.0 L L O 0 
Dec 08, 2013 Sun 2013 NEB CRE away 67-82 3&4 12.5 146.5 -15 -2.5 2.5 0.0 2.5 L L O 0 
Dec 28, 2013 Sat 2013 NEB CIN away 59-74 6&4 12.0 127.5 -15 -3.0 5.5 1.2 4.2 L L O 0 
Jan 23, 2014 Thu 2013 NEB PSU away 54-58 2&4 5.0 140.5 -4 1.0 -28.5 -13.8 -14.8 L W U 0 
Feb 05, 2014 Wed 2013 NEB MICH away 50-79 5&2 13.0 136.5 -29 -16.0 -7.5 -11.8 4.2 L L U 0 

Feb 16, 2014 Sun 2013 NEB MSU away 3&2 13.0


----------



## golden contender (Feb 17, 2014)

Monday card has the 5* Triple Perfect NCAAB Dog of the Month hand a solid power system side in the Early ESPN Game between North Carolina and Florida St. NCAAB Sweeps on Sunday with Wisconsin, Notre Dame and Colorado Below is some of the more recent results in hoops. Get both of tonight's plays for free at goldencontender@aol.com. An Interesting angle on tonight's card is Weber. St. They have won 42 of the last 47 vs losing teams like Idaho. St. Jump on and get both college plays tonight. RV
• NBA O/U Plays (+1313) 26-12 L38 68%
• All Sports O/U Plays (+1000) 10-0 L10 100%
• NBA Overall Plays (+929) 68-55 L123 55%
• Basketball O/U Plays (+900) 9-0 L9 100%
• All Sports Top Plays (+675) 25-17 L42 60%
• Basketball Top Plays (+600) 6-0 L6 100%
• NBA Overall Plays (+515) 17-11 L28 61%
• Basketball Overall Plays (+503) 35-28 L63 56%
• NCAA-B O/U Plays (+500) 5-0 L5 100%


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2014)

Rob Vinciletti: NBA Back from the All Star Break Rest or Rust Preview
In the Past we have provided some nice material on the relevance of teams playing with 3 or more days rest. However there are far more occurrences of teams playing in the regular season with 3 or more days rest, than their are with 4 or more days. With that in mind we decided to delve into the database and gear this data more towards the extra days. 

Below are some interesting indicators on how NBA Teams have done when playing with extended rest of 4+ days the past few years. Such is the case this week as play resumes after the All star Break with each team having at least 5 days off prior to their last game. The teams are posted in alphabetical order according to their nickname 

Charlotte Bobcats have played over in 5 of the last 6 games with 4 or more days rest 

Milwaukee Bucks are 1-3 ats with 4 days rest with 3 of the 4 games posting over the total 

Chicago Bulls have played over 8 straight times with 4 or more days rest 

Cleveland Cavaliers are 4-0 to the spread when playing with 4+ days off 

Boston Celtics are 2-8 to the spread with 4+ days rest including 0-3 at home 

LA .Clippers are a dismal 2-14 ats with 4+days losing and have lost 16 of 18 straight up 

Memphis Grizzlies are 3-1 to the spread with the extended rest of 4 or more days 

Atlanta Hawks are 2-6 to the spread with 5 of the last 7 staying under the total 

Utah Jazz are 1-6 to the spread with the extra rest and 4-1 to the spread if they are at home 

Sacramento is one of the better long term teams with 4+ rest going 20-9 straight up and ats 

New York Knicks have flown over 8 straight times with 4 or more days rest 

LA. Lakers are a solid 7-0 straight up and ats with 4 or more days rest 

Orlando Magic are 1-4 to the spread with 4+ days rest and 3 of the last 4 have played over 

Dallas Mavericks are 7-1 Over at home with 4+ days rest and 1-4 straight up and ats the last 5. 

Brooklyn Nets have posted over the total in 9 of the last 10 with 4+ days rest 

Denver Nuggets love the extra rest as they are a tremendous 10-1 straight up and ats. 

Indiana Pacers are 4-1 to the spread with 4 or more days rest 

New Orleans Pelican are 5-0 to the over and have covered 3 of the last 4 with 4+ days rest 

Detroit Pistons are 10-21 to the spread with 4+ rest including a dismal 0-6 ats at home 

Toronto Raptors have stayed under in 8 of the last 8 games with the Extended rest 

Houston Rockets are on a 10-1 straight streak when playing with 4 or more days off 

Philadelphia Seventy Sixers have seen the favorite go 6-1 to the spread in games where they have 4+ rest 

San Antonio Spurs are 1-5 ats and have played over in 4 of the last 5 with the extra days off 

Phoenix Suns are 4-1 to the spread and have gone under in 3 of the last 4 with 4+ days off 

Oklahoma City is a perfect 6-0 to the spread at home with 4 or more days off 

Minnesota Timberwolves are 10-3 to the over long term with 4+ days of rest 

Portland Trailblazers are on a tough 1-7 spread run with 4+ days off as rest is rust for them 

Golden State Warriors are 1-4 straight up and ats and 9 of 12 have played over with the extra rest 

Washington Wizards have played over in 6 of 8 games with 4 or more days off. 

Our League wide NBA system dates to 1995. We start the query looking at home teams to see how if they have an advantage with the basic premise of having 4+ days off. Is the Rest helpful or does it cause rust. As it turns out all teams at home the past 19+ years are actually under 50%. If we place that home team on the road in their prior game, we are still going no where fast as they are just a 53% proposition at 151-132 to the spread. Adding parameters as we go, we looked at teams that scored 110 or more on the road in their last game and we finally see things start to take shape. These home teams off high scoring road games, have covered over 72% of the time at 29-11 ats. Never satisfied we continue to dig. We insisted this home team did their damage as an underdog and the system kindly climbed the percentage ladder to 77% at 14-4. Right at this point we could warrant a play. However if we add one more little nugget adding this teams opponent was favored in their last game. The system now escalates to 87% at 7-1 straight up and ats for our home team. Ironically the system has cashed the last 7 times. Tonight's team in applications is on the Washington Wizards over the Toronto Raptors. Repeating the system, we are playing on any home team since 1995 with 4 or more days rest, that scored 110 or more points as a road dog in their last game and are taking on a team that was favored in their last game .While the sample is small these teams have won by an average 9 points per game. So we will back the Washington Wizards. See the system below 

SU: 7-1 87.5%) 
ATS: 7-1 

Final 
Team 103.4 
Opp 94.5 

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Dec 05, 1995 Tue 1995 Jazz Rockets home 100-103 4&2 -4.5 204.5 -3 -7.5 -1.5 -4.5 3.0 L L U False 
Mar 13, 1996 Wed 1995 Pelicans Jazz home 91-85 4&0 3.0 204.5 6 9.0 -28.5 -9.8 -18.8 W W U False 
Feb 10, 1998 Tue 1997 Trailblazers Lakers home 117-105 5&5 4.5 200.5 12 16.5 21.5 19.0 2.5 W W O False 
Feb 22, 2005 Tue 2004 Bulls Heat home 105-101 5&5 4.0 200.0 4 8.0 6.0 7.0 -1.0 W W O 1 
Feb 17, 2009 Tue 2008 Knicks Spurs home 112-107 5&5 4.0 208.0 5 9.0 11.0 10.0 1.0 W W O 1 
Feb 17, 2009 Tue 2008 Pacers Seventysixers home 100-91 5&5 -2.5 211.0 9 6.5 -20.0 -6.8 -13.2 W W U 0 
Jun 04, 2009 Thu 2008 Lakers Magic home 100-75 5&4 -6.0 205.5 25 19.0 -30.5 -5.8 -24.8 W W U 0 
Jun 03, 2010 recap Thu 2009 Lakers Celtics home 102-89 4&5 -5.5 192.0 13 7.5 -1.0 3.2 -4.2 W W U 0 

Feb 18, 2014 recap Tue 2013 Wizards Raptors home 5&5

There are 4 Big NBA Back from the Break system Play on Tuesday. Two are Sides and 2 are totals + the NCAAB Game of the week. All plays are from system cashing 92% or higher and two are Perfect since 1995. Last year we cashed all 8 plays the first 3 days after the Al Star Break. Jump on and cash. Contact at Goldencontender@aol.com.

In Closing we hope you enjoyed this piece and will put the data to good use in the second half of the season. Our NBA has been solid all year and Is Ranked at or near the Top of Several Popular Leader boards. NCAAB Has been hot as well, we are using cutting edge systems, simulations and Industry leading data which cant be found any where else. You can get more free selections from Robs page daily. Free selections and previews that have been a long term success. Wishing all of you an enjoyable and Profitable Second half in the NBA. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2014)

Big Hump Day card has 3 Powerful NBA Play all from Never lost Back from the Break systems, 2 are sides and one is a total. NBA Top plays Sweep 4-0 on Tuesday and Continue to be at or near the top of several leader boards. In College hoops we have a big card backed with 3 Dominator systems and a dog with bite that wins outright. Free NCAAB play below
The NCAAB Free play is on Kent. Game 749 at 7:00 eastern. Kent is a live dog in this game. They have won 3 of the last 4 in the series and have won 3 of 4 after shooting 50% or higher last out. They will look to break a 4 game spread losing streak. In games vs losing teams they have won 7 of 10 this year and are 3-0 vs teams ranked 150 to 200 in the RPI Scale. After scoring 80+ points last out they have come back to win 4 of 5. Tonight they travel to take on Miami Ohio. The Red Hawks have dropped 35 of 43 vs winning teams and are 5-21 ate on Wednesday. They have lost 4 straight ands have been a big money burner when favored losing to the spread in 17 of 21 as a favorite the past few seasons. In Games vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale they have lost 5 of 7. We will back the dog here tonight with Kent. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on the "Giving End" of Hump day with our Powerful Hoops card that has 3 more Undefeated back from the Break system winners and an NCAAB Card that has 3 Dominator system and a dog with bite that wins outright. All have Several indicators and a comprehensive analysis. NBA Sweeps on Tuesday. For the free play take Kent. St tonight plus the points.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2014)

Thursday card has the 6* West Coast Conference Play of the Year from a 46-2 angle and a 5* Blowout. The NBA Remains at or near the top and has 2 big totals one is a 5* on TNT. Free NCAAB Play below
On Thursday the free NCAAB Play in Colonial League action is on Towson. St. Game 529 at 7:00 eastern. Towson is quietly 2nd in the Colonial Conference and just knocked off the #1 team in Delaware. Tonight they take on a medicore Northeastern team that has lost 13 of 15 vs winning teams and all 3 times as a home favorite of 3 or less. In lined home games they have failed to cover 7 of 8. Towson has home loss revenge in this one and has won 10 of 12 vs losing teams and 3 of 4 on the road in this line range. When playing teams ranked 200 or worse in the RPI Scale they have registered 14 of their 17 wins. Look for them to get their revenge and even the season series tonight. On Thursday don't miss the big 4 game card with 2 Perfect system NBA Totals from system that combine to go 29-0. One is a 5* on TNT. NBA Remains at or near the top of several major leader boards. In college hoops we have the 6* West Coast Game of the Year from a 46-2 long term indicator, there is also an early 5* Blowout with 9 big angles and a solid system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book like a short stack at IHOP. For the free NCAAB Play take Towson. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has 3 Big Totals from a Perfect Power system that pertains to teams coming back from the break later in the week. There is also a 5* Side and an NCAAB Quad perfect Road warrior. Free NBA System play below.
On Friday the free NBA System Play is on the LA. Lakers. Game 820 at 10:35 Eastern. The Lakers have lost 14 of the last 16 at home and 8 straight. A streak they will look to break tonight against the Boston Celtics, who arrive off a road loss to Phoenix in their first game back from the break. The Lakers were Blasted by the Rockets on Wednesday.
This game has a Powerful system that plays on home teams off a home spread loss, like the Lakers that played that last game with 4 or more days off, and are taking on an opponent that scored 90 or more as a road dog and also had 4 or more prior days off before that game. These home teams are winning by an average 13 points per game. The Celtics have lost 4 of the last 5 here and LA will look to play well in this one despite not having recently traded S. Blake, a move Kobe Bryant called. "Not Cool". That said we think the Lakers will rise up and get this one tonight. For those looking for some top shelf Data and Material we have 3 NBA Totals system from at the same perfect system and a 5* Never lost system game of the week. In NCAAB its a Quad perfect Road warrior side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and see why our NBA Has been at or near the top all season. For the free NBA Play take the LA. Lakers. RV
• All Sports O/U Plays (+1710) 30-12 L42 71%
• NBA O/U Plays (+1210) 25-12 L37 68%
• All Sports O/U Plays (+1070) 15-4 L19 79%
• NBA O/U Plays (+940) 17-7 L24 71%
• All Sports Overall Plays (+852) 47-36 L83 57%
• All Sports Underdog Plays (+841) 18-9 L27 67%
• Basketball Underdog Plays (+741) 16-8 L24 67%


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2014)

Saturday card has The 28-1 SEC Game Of the The Year and 3 More Big sides Including a 6* From a 23-1 System. The Syracuse at Duke Side + 2 Big NBA Plays a 100% Blowout System + 5* 15-1 totals system. Friday card goes 4-1 as NBA Continues to Be at or Near the Top of several Leader Boards. Free NCAAB Play below.

The Free NCAAB play is on Wisconsin. Game 509 at 12 noon eastern. Plenty of line value here with the Badgers as their is uncertainty on whether B. Brent who has missed practices will suit up for this one. Either way we like their chances here getting nearly 6 points. Wisconsin has won 7 of 10 vs top 50 teams,while Iowa has lost 6 of 9 vs top 50 squads. The Hawkeyes have lost 2 of the 3 as a home favorite from -3.5 to -6. Wisconsin has better numbers and has won 17 of 21 vs winning teams and 5 of 7 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. The Badgers are 2-0 straight up as a road dog of 3.5 to +6 and have won 4 straight. The Last 4 games in the series have been decided by 4 or less points, and this one should be tight as well. Take Wisconsin plus the points. Huge Saturday card has The Highest rated 28-1 SEC Game Of the The Year and 3 More Big sides Including a 6* From a 23-1 System. The Syracuse at Duke Side + 2 Big NBA Plays a 100% Blowout System + 5* 15-1 totals system. Friday hoops went 4-1 as NBA Continues to Be at or Near the Top of several Leader Boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Free NCAAB Play below. RV

• All Sports O/U Plays (+1707) 31-13 L44 70%
• NBA O/U Plays (+1207) 26-13 L39 67%
• Basketball O/U Plays (+1077) 15-4 L19 79%
• NBA O/U Plays (+937) 18-8 L26 69%
• All Sports Underdog Plays (+731) 18-10 L28 64%
• Basketball Underdog Plays (+631) 16-9 L25 64%


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2014)

Sunday 22-1 Big East Game of the Month + 5* NBA Western Conference 100% totals system lead the card. We also have an undefeated NBA Dominator system. and the Early Michigan St- Michigan Game. Free PAC 12 Play below.
The Free NCAAB Play is Utah. Game 846 at 8:00 eastern. The Utes have covered 5 straight in the series the last 3 seasons. Three of those wins were here at home.They have been solid at home going 16-2 and winning by an average 21 points per game. As a favorite this season they have won 11 of 12 and covered 9 of those games. They have revenge for a close loss and we note that they are 20-6 to the spread with road loss revenge. In their last game they are off a rare home loss and will look to rebound here vs an Arizona St team that is 0-3 ats as a road dog from +3.5 to +6 and has failed to cover 4 of 5 this month. In the Second half the Sun Devils have failed to cover 7 of the last 10 vs winning teams and are 0-4 ats in that time span vs teams who average more than 76 points per game. Look for Utah to bounce back and get the win and cover. On Sunday the 100% NBA Western Conference Total of the Month and 22-1 Big East 5* Plays lead a solid card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. NBA Continues to rank at or near the top. For the free play take Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2014)

Monday card has the 23-0 Non Conference NBA Game of the Year and the Perfect Angle ESPN Winner in the Syracuse at Maryland game. There is also another rare NBA System Play on the card. NCAAB Sweeps on Sunday. Free College Play below.
On Monday we go for a 6th straight free play winner with Elon College. Game 721 at 7:00 eastern. Elon should roll here against a mediocre Furman Squad that has lost 24 of the last 25 vs winning teams, failing to the spread 19 of those 25 times. Furman is off a rare conference win and is just 2-13 straight up and ats off a league win. They shot over 50% in the win and are just 1-5 ats off a 50% or higher shooting performance. On Defense they allowed less than 40% and have failed to cover 3 of 4 this season in the next game. Elon has been solid all season and has won 7 straight. They have allowed less than 40% shooting from the field in 4 of the last 5 games. Look for them to get the win and cover here tonight. On Monday we have the 23-0 Non Conference NBA Game Of The Year and the ESPN Perfect Power Angle side in the Syracuse at Maryland game. There is also an additional NBA Play from a rare system that is undefeated since 1995. NCAAB Swept on Sunday with Providence and Michigan. NBA Remains at or near the top of several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free NCAAB Play take Elon College. GC
• Basketball O/U Plays (+1307) 25-11 L36 69%
• NBA O/U Plays (+1187) 28-15 L43 65%
• All Sports O/U Plays (+967) 15-5 L20 75%
• All Sports Overall Plays (+966) 31-20 L51 61%
• All Sports Sides Plays (+733) 17-9 L26 65%
• All Sports Underdog Plays (+725) 19-11 L30 63%
• Basketball Underdog Plays (+625) 17-10 L27 63%
• Basketball Overall Plays (+609) 19-12 L31 61%


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2014)

Tuesday card has 3 Big College Hoops plays led by the 22-1 Big 12 Game of The Month and a Big Blowout side with a 25-1 Indicator. NBA Which has been at or near the top al season has a 100% NBA Totals system that is perfect since 1995. Free NBA Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA Power system play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 506 at 7;05 eastern. The Pacers are a much better team here and are at home against an inept LA Team. The Lakers fit one of our solid league wide systems that plays against rested road dogs of 10 or more points with a total that is 190 or higher if they are coming off a game where they failed to cover as a home dog of 4 or less and are now taking on a team that scored 100 or more as a road favorite and had 15 or less turnovers. These road teams rarely cover in this system. The Lakers have failed to cove 6 of the last 8 as a road dog of more than 12 and have lost and failed to cover 3 of the last 4 in the series. The Pacers should coast here as they have covered in 4 of the last 5 as a home favorite from -12.5 to -15 and 7 of the last 9 on Tuesday. The Pacers will likely coast in this one. On Tuesday we have the 22-1 Big 12 Game of the Month and a Big Blowout play with a 25-1 Indicator. In the NBA We have been at or near the top all season and tonight the lead play is a Perfect 5* Totals system that dates to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out on Ruby Tuesday. For the free play take the Indiana Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2014)

Wednesday card has 5 Big play all rated 5* or higher with a 6* Colonial Conf. Game of the Year and 2 Big 100% NBA Plays. One of the Strongest cards all season. Tuesday top play cashes with Kansas St. Free NBA play below.
On Wednesday the free NBA Totals Play is on the Over in the Orlando at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 701/7-2 at 7;05 eastern. These two scored 251 points the last time they hooked up in December. Tonight Orlando comes in with no rest after losing last night in Washington. The Magic have gone over in 2 of the 3 times when the total is 210 or higher and in 3 of the last 4 overall. Philly has played over in 6 of 8 as a home dog from+3 to +6. For our totals system we note that rested home dogs that are off a home dog loss and failed to cover, while scoring 110 or more and allowing 120 or more have posted over the total over 80% of the times vs an opponent off a road game. Look for a higher scoring game resulting in an over. On Wednesday its one of the deepest hoops card all season as we have 5 plays all rated at 5* or higher led by the 6* Colonial Conf. Game of the Year and a Pair of Never lost NBA Blowout systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and bang your book good on Hump day. NBA Continues to be ranked at or near the top of Several major leader boards. For the free play take the Over in the Orlando at Philadelphia Game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2014)

Thursday card has 4 Big Plays led by the Double Perfect NCAAB Revenge Game of The Month. the 29-1 Sun Belt Side, NBA Perfect system total of the week and a Late night PAC 12 Play. NCAAB Top 6* cashes on Delaware. Free NCAAB Play below

On Thursday the free College Hoops play is on UAB. Game 533 at 8;00 eastern. The Blazers have covered 16 of the last 22 games played in February and are a solid 10-2 vs teams who average under 65 points per game. In the series they have won the last 8 vs Rice and have slaughtered losing teams winning 22 of the last 26. Rice has dropped 6 of the last 7 and are ranked 301 in the RPI Scale one of the worse rankings in the country. Its no wonder they are 0-8 vs top 150 teams. When playing off 3 or more spread losses the Owls are a dismal 1-6 to the spread and an even worse 7-20 to the spread after scoring 60 or less points in their last game. Finally when they are a home dog of +3.5 to +6 they are 0-3 straight up and ats. Look for UAB To coast to a win and cover here tonight. The Thursday card has 4 big plays, the leads are the NCAAB Revenge Game of the Month and the NBA 100% Totals system of the week. We also have a 29-1 5* Sun Belt Conference side and the Late night Pac 12 Play. NCAAB Top play cashes again last night with Delaware. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book tonight. For the free play take UAB. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 28, 2014)

Friday card has 3 Huge NBA 5* Plays All from systems with Perfect subsets. The 23-0 Blowout, the 17-0 Dominator and 11-0 Road warrior sides. In College Hoops we have the 23-1 Game of the week. Free NCAAB Metro Atlantic Conference play below.
On Friday the free Metro Atlantic Conference play is on Canisius University. Game 827 at 9:00 eastern, as they have the overall better numbers. They are 10-2 vs losing teams, 12-3 Ats after scoring 80 or more, 4-1 on Fridays and won by 17 here last season. They have been road warriors this season with 10 wins away from home. Tonight they travel to take on Rider College. Rider has lost 7 of 8 this season vs top 100 RPI Scale ranked teams and lost a close one at Canisius earlier in the year. However they are 0-3 with road loss revenge and have dropped 11 of the lat 15 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. Canisius is the better team so we will lay the point or two tonight. On Friday we end the Month big with 3 Big NBA Plays from 23-0,17-0 and 11-0 Indicators. We also have the 23-1 NCAAB Game of the Week in the Big East. Contact at 646-269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com toJump on now as we start the weekend of winners pack early. For the free play take Canisius. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2014)

Tremendous Saturday card has 5 Big plays, led by the Triple perfect 6* Mountain West Conf. Game of the Year, The 5* Never lost NBA Dominator system that hasn't lost in 19 seasons. There is a Big TV College Hoops Winner and a Late night Road warrior. Friday card cashes big. Free NCAAB Play below.

The Free NCAAB Play for Saturday is on Louisville. Game 539 at 2;00 eastern. Louisville is the between team but was stunned on their home floor earlier in the season by Memphis. Today they look to turn the tables and serve up home loss revenge. The Cardinals have covered 17 of the last 19 in Games played in March and 18 of the last 23 with 1 or less day of rest. They have the 7th ranked road defense in the country. In Contrast Memphis ranked 176 in home defense. Louisville won here by 9 points coming back from a 25 point first half deficit.. They have won 5 straight on the road and covered 3 of the last 4 here in Memphis. They also have a Big rebounding edge. Memphis does not play well vs most upper echelon teams as evidenced by their 3-6 record vs TOP 50 RPI scale ranked teams. The Tigers are also 0-5 straight up and 1-4 to the spread as a home dog from +3.5 to +6 and are off a tough loss in their last game. Look for Louisville to emerge with the win and cover. On Saturday we start the Month Big with the 6* Triple Perfect Mountain West conference Game of the Year. This one has a Huge System and 2 perfect indicators. There is also a 5* 100% NBA Dominator system + 3 More Powerful College Hoops System Plays. Hoops has been Hot, NBA Ranked in top 3 all season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and roll your book big on Saturday With our Cutting edge data and highend material.. For the free play take Louisville. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2014)

Tremendous Saturday card has 5 Big plays, led by the Triple perfect 6* Mountain West Conf. Game of the Year, The 5* Never lost NBA Dominator system that hasn't lost in 19 seasons. There is a Big TV College Hoops Winner and a Late night Road warrior. Friday card cashes big. Free NCAAB Play below.

The Free NCAAB Play for Saturday is on Louisville. Game 539 at 2;00 eastern. Louisville is the between team but was stunned on their home floor earlier in the season by Memphis. Today they look to turn the tables and serve up home loss revenge. The Cardinals have covered 17 of the last 19 in Games played in March and 18 of the last 23 with 1 or less day of rest. They have the 7th ranked road defense in the country. In Contrast Memphis ranked 176 in home defense. Louisville won here by 9 points coming back from a 25 point first half deficit.. They have won 5 straight on the road and covered 3 of the last 4 here in Memphis. They also have a Big rebounding edge. Memphis does not play well vs most upper echelon teams as evidenced by their 3-6 record vs TOP 50 RPI scale ranked teams. The Tigers are also 0-5 straight up and 1-4 to the spread as a home dog from +3.5 to +6 and are off a tough loss in their last game. Look for Louisville to emerge with the win and cover. On Saturday we start the Month Big with the 6* Triple Perfect Mountain West conference Game of the Year. This one has a Huge System and 2 perfect indicators. There is also a 5* 100% NBA Dominator system + 3 More Powerful College Hoops System Plays. Hoops has been Hot, NBA Ranked in top 3 all season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and roll your book big on Saturday With our Cutting edge data and highend material.. For the free play take Louisville. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2014)

Sunday card has a rare 6* College Hoops Late Season Revenge system + 3 Big 5* NBA Plays 2 are from Perfect systems the other a 94% Total. NBA And NCAAB Top plays both cash on Saturday. NBA Remains at or near the top. Free College hoops play below.
The Free NCAAB Play is on Alabama Birmingham plus the points. Game 836 at 4:00 eastern. UAB has covered 7 of 8 as a dog and has won all 3 meetings here at home vs La. Tech. The Blazers won their last game at Rice despite shooting just 36%. They are a solid 12-0 at home off a road game. They have held opposing teams to under 40% shooting in each of the last 3 games. LA. Tech has lost both times this season vs teams ranked 100 to 150 in the RPI Scale. UAB is a live dog here at home taking points. On Sunday we have 3 NBA 5* Plays with 2 coming from 100% systems, their is also a 94% NBA Totals system and a 6* Late Season Perfect system revenge play. Both NBA and College TOP plays cash big on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big as we Continue to cash in hoops with Powerful data that wont be seen any where else. For the free NCAAB Play take UAB Plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2014)

Monday card has a 5* Triple Perfect NBA Totals System similar to the one we had on Sunday with Atlanta and Phoenix posting over the total. In NCAAB We have a Blowout side with 14-2 and 10-0 Power Indicators. Free NHL Play below.

MONDAY CARD IS FREE- CONTACT INFO BELOW
On Monday the free play comes in the NHL and is on the Toronto Mapleleafs. Game 52 at 7:05 eastern. Toronto has this one circled on their calendar after a humiliation loss here 6-0 to Columbus back in November. The Leafs are 9-2 with home loss revenge and have won 14 of 21 at home when the posted total is 5.5. Columbus has lost 32 of 47 long term on the road when the total sits at 5.5. With Toronto having won 4 straight at home off a road game we will look for them to serve up revenge here tonight. Take Toronto. On Monday we have 2 Powerful Plays up and ready. The lead is the 5* NBA Triple perfect totals system play and the Big Blowout in NCAAB Action with 14-2 and 10-0 angles. NBA Has remained at or near the top of several leader boards all year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big. For the free play in the NHL Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2014)

Tuesday card has 4 Play led by the 5* NBA Game of the Week from a 19-1 system, there is also a 100% Totals system. In College Hoops we have Triple Perfect 5* MAC Conf play and a 27-2 Big East Play. Free NBA System Play below.
The Free NBA System Play is on the San Antonio Spurs. Game 503 at 7:05 eastern. The Spurs fit a nice system here tonight that plays on road teams with 1 day of rest that scored 110 or more points at home and failed to cover the spread by 1-3 points, vs an opponent off a road dog straight up and ats loss that scored 90 or more points, like Cleveland here tonight .These road teams have cashed 80% over the past few years. The Spurs have cashed 5 of 6 as a road favorite if they scored 110 or more at home. They have covered 21 of 32 when playing off 3 or more home games. The Cavaliers have failed to cover in 17 of 23 when playing off a non conference game and 13 of the last 20 off a loss of 10 or more points. Look for the Spurs to get the win and cover. On Tuesday we have a 4 game power pack with 2 NBA and 2 NCAAB Plays. In the NBA We have a 100% NBA Totals system and a 5* 19-1 system game of the week. In College hoops a huge 58 triple Perfect MAC Conference side and a 27-2 BIG East Power play. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and roll your book like wholesale carpet on Ruby Tuesday. For the free play take San Antonio. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 5, 2014)

Hump day card has the 6* 18-0 NBA Non conference Play of the year + 2 more NBA Totals cashing over 90% and a 5* blowout side. NBA Top total cashes on Tuesday. In College hoops a 6* 100% last home game Power system and a 5* 19-1 Blowout. Six high rated plays in all. The Free A-10 Conference Power angle play is below.



On Wednesday the A-10 Conference free play is on U.Mass. Game 723 at 7:00 eastern. The Minutemen at 22-6 are quietly having a solid season and are ranked 13th in the RPI Scale this season. Tonight they travel to Take on Duquesne. U.Mass has won all 6 times vs teams ranked 150 or worse in the RPI Scale. Duquesne is 1-10 vs top 100 teams and has failed miserable as a home dog from +3.5 to +6 going 0-5 straight up and to the spread. When playing in March they are 0-5 with just 1 spread win dating to last year. U.Mass is 5-0 straight up and ats after allowing 80 or more points in their last game and has covered 3 of 4 as a road favorite from -3.5 to -6. Look for U.Mass to emerge with a win and cover here. On Wednesday there are 6 Powerful Plays up led by the 6* 18-0 NBA Non Conference Total of the Year and 2 more NBA Totals both cashing over 90%. There is also a 16-1 5* Blowout. NBA top total cashes on Tuesday. In NCAAB Action there is a 6* 100% Last home game system and a 19-1 Blowout Angle. Jump on and Bang your book good in Hump day as NBA continues to be at or near the top. For the free play in Atlantic 10 action. Take U.Mass.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2014)

Thursday card has 3 Powerful NCAAB Plays, including 40-5, 33-5 and 9-0 Systems including a big Conf. Tourney simulators. In the NBA We have 2 more Perfect system totals and a 15-0 Side System on TNT. The free NCAAB Play is below.
The Free NCAAB Play is on Xavier. Game 514 at 7;00 eastern. Xavier fits a solid last home game system that pertains to teams with blowout loss revenge of 20 or more points. In the first game Villanova smoked Xavier 81-58. The Musketeers will look to turn the tables on the Wildcats here tonight as a 3 point dog. Xavier is 15-1 at home this year and has won 4 of the last 5 when playing after a game where they shot less than 40% from the field. When they are a home dog of 3 or less the past few years they have won outright all 3 times and are a perfect 6-0 when playing with road loss revenge and 5-0 ats long term with revenge for a loss of 20 or more. Villanova is a solid team but this is a tough spot as they arrive off 3 straight home wins. We will back the value dog here with Xavier tonight. On Thursday we have a six pack of plays up. There are 3 NBA Plays all from 100% league wide database systems 2 are totals and one is a 15-0 Side in the early TNT Game. In College Hoops we have a 40-5 road warrior angle, a dog with bite that wins outright with 33-5 and 9-0 Power Indicators and the first our our Neutral court Conference Simulator models which were solid last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out on Thursday. For the free play take Xavier plus the points tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2014)

T.G.I.F Power card has the 6* 27-2 American Athletic Conference play of the year and a big Triple Perfect Horizon League Tournament Dominator. In NBA Action we have 2 totals from 100 and 96% Systems and a 5* Dominator side and a 14-1 Dog with bite. NBA Has been at or near the top all season and totals sweep on Thursday. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Friday the free play is on Valparaiso. Game 848 at 9;30 eastern. Valpo has won the last 4 games in this series vs Wisconsin- Milwaukee by 13 or more points. In conference tourney action they have won 4 of the last 5 and covered 4 straight as a neutral court favorite from -3.5 to -6. We look for their 5 game spread loss streak to come to an end tonight vs a Wisconsin-Milwaukee team that has lost 9 of 13 vs winning teams and has failed to cover 8 of 10 on Fridays. They are a dismal 3-12 with home loss revenge and may bounce tonight as they have shot over 50% in back to back games for just the second time all season. We will back the between team here, and take Valparaiso tonight. On Friday we have a Tremendous card back with the 6* 27-2 American Athletic Conference Play of the year. In the NBA we have 4 Powerful Play 2 are sides and 2 are totals all are from systems cashing 96% or higher and 2 are perfect 5* top plays. NBA has been ranked at or near the top of several leader boards the whole season.NBA Totals sweep on Thursday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big as we flatten your book like wholesale carpet tonight. For the free NCAAB Play take Valparaiso. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2014)

Huge Saturday card has two 6* NCAAB Plays including UNC at Duke on ESPN., and a 100% Revenge game of the year. There are also 2 NBA Plays a 14-1 totals system and 23-1 Blowout. Back to NCAAB We have 21-1, and 24-1 road warrior sides + BIG 12 And ACC 5* Sides. Eight Plays in all. Free NCAAB Play below
The Free NCAAB Play is on Kansas. St game 528 at 1:45 eastern. K-State has a solid 42-6 home record the past few seasons and is  perfect 4-0 ats as a home favorite of 3 or less and has covered 4 of 5 with road loss revenge. They fit a last home game with revenge system here and check in at 6-1 this year after a game where they shot less than 40% from the field. Their off a loss here, a role which has seen them bounce back to a 5-1 record this year. Baylor lost by 20 here last year and comes in off a revenge win at home in their last game, and may not be as overzealous for this game. Look for Kansas St to get the win and cover. Huge Double 6* Saturday has 6* UNC at Duke side and the 6* Revenge Game of the year. There are 6 Big 5* plays and 2 are in the NBA, simply too many big angles and systems to list. Don't miss the deepest card of the Season. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book like a short stack at Ihop. For the free play take Kansas. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2014)

Sunday card has 4 Big NBA Plays including the 17-0 Non. Conf. Total of the Month, a 25-2 Afternoon TV side and a Pair of 100% Evening system plays. In NCAAB Action its a 21-2 ACC Play and the Atlantic Sun Championship. Free NBA Play below.

The NBA Free system play is on Sacramento Plus the points.. Game 807 at 6:05 eastern. We are playing against Brooklyn here tonight as they fit a system that has won the last 9 times playing against rested home teams that failed to cover as a road favorite of 5 or more and scored 90 or less points, if they are taking on a team that also scored 90 or less, but as a road dog of 5 or more in their last game. The Nets lost in Boston on Friday while the Kings were pasted by the Raptors. The Nets are just 1-5 to the spread at home when playing off a road game where they failed to cover and failed to score 90 or more points. We will take the points with Sacramento here tonight. End the week big today with 6 big hoops plays. The 17-0 NBA Non Conf. Total of the month and 3 More Powerful plays, 2 are 100% system sides. In College hoops we have a 21-2 ACC Play and the Atlantic Sun Championship winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and out the Power of this cutting edge data and material on your side today. For the free NBA Play take Sacramento Plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2014)

Monday Card has 2 NBA 5* Plays, one is the 100% Dog of the month the other a Blowout side with 4 Perfect indicators the best of which is 18-0, we also have Conference Tournament system play. NCAAB system plays sweep on Sunday. Free MAC Conference play below.
On Monday the free MAC Conference tournament play is on Eastern Michigan. Game 526 at 7:30 eastern. In this conference the tournament games are played home and away as opposed to Neutral conference. This gives the higher seeds a big advantage. Such is the case tonight when Central Michigan makes the short trip to take on an Eastern Michigan team that won both of this years meetings and both by double digits. In the last game Eastern Michigan won by 22 at Central Michigan. They have now covered 5 of the last 6 in the series. When they are a home favorite of -12.3 or more they have won and covered 8 of 9 times. The Chippewas are 0-3 ats with blowout loss revenge of 20 or more points and could have trouble staying in this game, as they have failed to cover 4 of the last 5 vs teams who play good defense and allow less than 65 per game. We will back the better team here and lay the points with Eastern Michigan. On Monday we start the week big with a trio of plays. In the NBA we have the 5* 100% DOg of the Month from a rare Undefeated NBA Dog system and a Big Quad perfect Blowout system with an 18-0 Angle. In College hoops we swept on Sunday. Tonight we have Another Powerful Conference Tournament system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most sought after data in the industry. For the free Mac Conference play. Take Eastern Michigan. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2014)

Tuesday in the NBA There are 3 Plays up, two are from Perfect totals systems dating to 1995, the other is a dog system cashing nearly 90%. In College Hoops we have an Undefeated Conference Tournament 5* system. Free NBA Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA Play is on Minnesota. Game 558 at 8;00 eastern. The Timberwolves will look to rebound off a tough home loss to Toronto on Sunday. Tonight they have a Solid 80% system direct from the database on their side. Home favorite of 10 or more with 1 day of rest, that scored 100 or more but lost and failed to cover by 7 or more points have come back to cover 80%, vs an opponent hat was at home in their last game, like the Bucks and were either a favorite or dog of less than 3. Minnesota is 4-1 ats at home vs the Bucks. Milwaukee is 0-4 to the spread on the road with no rest off a home game. With Minnesota 9-1 ats at home off a home straight up and ats loss of 7 or more points. We will back them here tonight. On Tuesday we have an Undefeated 5* Conference tournament system play and 3 NBA Plays. Two of the NBA Plays are Perfect totals system that date to 1995. On beats the line by over 15 points. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and roll on Ruby Tuesday. For the free play take Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2014)

3 BIG Wednesday plays lead by a Triple Perfect Big East Tournament Game of the Year and a 5* 100% NBA System Play tonight. Conference previews below
GC: Major Conference Tournaments Preview
In this Piece we will take a look at some of the Teams from the Major College Conferences and assess the chances of some of the better teams.
Atlantic Coast Conference
1. Virginia. The Cavaliers play the best overall defense and will be tough to beat here. This conference has shown alot of parity throughout the season. However we have to like The Cavaliers chances, as they enter off a loss and have a solid #10 RPI Ranking.

2. Duke. Coming off their most sought after win. They led wire to wire on Saturday night and stopped the 12 game win streak of North Carolina. The Blue Devils have the highest RPI Rank in this conference at #8 and will be a tough out for any team, as they are versatile but must be more consistent.

3. Syracuse. The Orange enter off a solid road win over Florida St. However they hit a wall in the last quarter of the season and after starting off by winning their first 20+ games faltered, particularly on offense. If they have put their dry spell behind them they can definitely get to the final here and will have an advantage of catching teams off guard late in games with their switching defenses.

4. North Carolina. The Heels had their 12 game win streak snapped at Cameron Indoor on Saturday. They are however, the now teams and have played their best ball, after a lethargic Start. It will be interesting to see how they respond off their loss and whether they can keep momentum on their side moving into this weeks ACC Tournament.

BIG 12:
1. Kansas. Once again the Jayhakws find themselves pegged as the team to beat in the BIG 12. This years tourney could really be won by any number of teams as they have shown the most parity this season of all the major conferences. Kansas has the #3 overall RPI Ranking and will be hungry here entering off a loss where they trailed throughout. They are 12-7 vs top 50 RPI Teams and have played the most amount of top 50 teams in the country. This will surely help them this week.

2.Iowa. St. The Cyclones have a solid RPI Ranking and could beat and get beast by anyone. They do most of their damage at home, but do appear to be the next best team in this Conference as they have an #11 RPI Ranking and have played the 15 th toughest schedule in the Nation.In their last game they hit a buzzer beater to Tie Oklahoma St and win in overtime and win a game where they were down 16 in the 2nd half. Momentum or Satisfaction. We will see later in the week.

3.Okalahoma. The Sooners have a solid squad once again this season and are ranked 23 overall and have played the 12 th strongest schedule. They enter off a solid win and have held their own winning 8 of 13 vs top 50 RPI Teams. They have the talent to string together a nice run.

4. Texas. The Long horns enter off a loss at Texas Tech but can beat any one in this conference. They are not ranked but have a talented roster. They appear to be just a notch below some of the top teams, but do have a winning conference record at 11-7.

BIG EAST:
1.Villanova. With the departure of Pittsburgh and Syracuse, the Wildcats have flexed their muscles in this conference and have won 16 of 18 this year. They are ranked and play like a number one team and are 13-3 vs top 100 schools. They will be tough to beat here in a watered down Big East this season. Cant see any one but Maybe Creighton knocking them off.

2. Creighton. The Blue Jays have not skipped a beat coming over from the Missouri Valley conference. Had they been their Wichita St might not be going to the big Dance as the first team since the 91 UNLV Squad to enter undefeated as Creighon would have beaten them at home. The Jays are 14-6 vs top 1000 RPI Ranked team and are ranked #7 in the RPI Scale. Would not be a surprise as they have the best player on the court in Mcdermott who is now the 7th highest scoring player in history.

3. Providence. The Friars like the rest of the pack are a distant 3rd to the top two and would need things to break right to win in here. One must never day never as U.CONN strung 5 wins in 5 days a few years ago a feat that may never happen again.

PAC 12:
1. Arizona. The Wildcats were caught late in Oregon on Saturday and will come in as the team to beat here in this tournament. Arizona is perhaps the best team in the country. They have the best record vs top 50 schools in the nation in the RPI Scale going 10-2. They play solid defense and can score the ball and should, at the very least be in the final. No other team in this conference is ranked.

2. UCLA. The Bruins have a talented team, though have been inconsistent at times. They are not as good as Arizona. However they do appear to be the 2nd best team in the PAC 12. They are 11-7 vs top 100 teams and are the only other team to have a winning record vs top 50 schools. They will need to do their best here.

3. Oregon. The Ducks put a nice effort together in their last game a last home game win vs Arizona. They have pulled themselves together, at least for the time being as they have responded after starting the season on fire and then going on a 6 game losing streak than had them looking like a duck, that was dead in the water. Dana Altman has done a nice job refocusing them. However its unlikely they would win the whole thing.
SEC:
1. Florida. Hard to go against the Gators here as they are the #1 ranked team and have been rolling. They have the best record outside of Wichita St at 29-2 and should coast in this tournament. In games vs top 50 schools they have a 6-2 record. Needless to say, outside of Kentucky this conference has not been too impressive. Any other team would to win this week would be a complete surprise.
2. Kentucky. The Wildcats are the only other formidable foe in this conference and while they have a nice RPI Ranking at #18, they have that because they have played the 6th toughest schedule. However they are a dismal 2-5 vs TOP 50 RPI Schools. They cannot stay with the Gators this season, should they even make it to the final.
3. Tennessee. The Volunteers could get to the final but are another team that wont be able to stay with Florida. The VOLS are a top 50 RPI Ranked school but are just 2-5 vs top 50 schools. In other words, the SEC is not one of the better conferences this season.

In Closing we hope you enjoyed our Major NCAAB Conference tournament previews. College hoops has cashed big all season and cashed over 70% on all releases in the final 3 weeks of March last year. Our NBA has been solid all year and Is Ranked at or near the Top of Several Popular Leader boards. We are using cutting edge systems, simulations and Industry leading data which cant be found any where else. You can get more free selections from Robs page daily. Free selections and previews that have been a long term success. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2014)

golden contender said:


> 3 BIG Wednesday plays lead by a Triple Perfect Big East Tournament Game of the Year and a 5* 100% NBA System Play tonight. Conference previews below
> GC: Major Conference Tournaments Preview
> In this Piece we will take a look at some of the Teams from the Major College Conferences and assess the chances of some of the better teams.
> Atlantic Coast Conference
> ...


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2014)

Thursday 6 Pack is led by the BIG 12 6* Tournament Game of the Year. There are also four Powerful 5* Tournament sides with Perfect systems, angles and simulation models + a 5* 94% NBA Total of the week. Wednesday top play cashes out. NBA Ranked at or near the top of several leader boards.Five of the 6 are night games. Free Conference tournament play below.
On Thursday the free NCAAB Conference tournament play is on Norfolk St. Game 516 at 8:25 eastern from the Mid- Eastern Conference. Norfolk St has better overall numbers and has won 47 of the last 57 vs losing teams like Savannah St. When playing teams that have trouble scoring and average less than 65 points they have really excelled and have won 25 of 28 long term, while covering 4 of the last 5 in that role this season.In games after allowing 50% or higher from the field they have won 3 of 4 this year. Savanna St has lost al 5 recent meetings in this series and is a lousy 0-5 with home loss revenge. When They play winning teams they are a dismal 4-24. In their last game they allowed a season low 28% from the field. A feat that will be hard to duplicate, So we have no problem laying a few points here tonight. Take Norfolk St. On Thursday we have a Huge card that is led by the 100% BIG 12 Tournament Game of the Year and 4 Big 5* Plays all with Perfect systems, angles and Simulation Models. Five of the Six are night games, In the NBA We continue to rank at or near the top and have the 5* 94% Totals system of the week. Congrats to those who jumped on last night and cashed our big top Big East play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book with 6 Powerful plays. For the free play take Norfolk St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has 4 Big NCAAB Plays including the 6* Conference Tournament total of the Year + 2 Big NBA Play plays one is a 5* Blowout the other an Undefeated totals system. Conference tournament plays include, The 5* Big East play. Top 6* on Texas cashes easily as NCAAB simulators go 4-1. Free NBA Totals Play below
On Friday the Free NBA Totals play is on the over in the LA. Clippers at Utah Jazz game. Rotation numbers 817/818 at 9:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that plays to the over for Conference home dogs, like Utah that have rest and scored 100 or more as a home dog in their last game and failed to cover the spread, vs an opponent that scored 110 or more at home like the Clippers did last out. These games have flown over 20 of 25 times. Utah has gone over 3 of the last 4 at home off a home games where they scored 100 or more and 3 of 4 on the road off a home loss. The Clippers have posted over the total 9 of the last 11 when playing off 3+ home games and 9 of the last 12 off a division game. Six of there eight Friday games have also gone over the total. Look for this game to go over tonight. The 6* Conference Tournament Total of the Year leads the way along tonight with 4 more Simulator system plays.On Friday their are also 2 Powerful NBA Play up. The 5* Double Perfect Blowout and a totals system that has not lost as far back as 1995. NCAAB simulator systems Goes 4-1 on Thursday. Friday Conference Tournament plays are a 5* Big East side + Big 10 . Start the weekend Big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash big with our Cutting edge data you won't see any where else. For the free NBA Play take the Over in the LAC at Utah game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2014)

Saturday Highest Rated Conference Tournament side from a Finals system lead the Saturday card that has 2 Perefect system NBA Plays a side and total and 2 more Conference Tourney systems. Free SEC Play below

The Free NCAAB Play is on Florida. Game 520 at 1:00 eastern. Both Florida and Tennessee come in off double digit wins. However, the Gators have the better numbers and the line is reasonable today. Florida has won 8 of 10 vs top 50 teams while the Volunteers have faltered against TOP 50 RPI Ranked teams losing 6 of 9. Florida has covered 9 of 12 in the Semi Finals round and has won and covered 4 of 5 vs teams who allow less than 65 points. They took both games vs Tennessee, including the last one where they managed to win on the road despite shooting just 36% from the field. Tennessee has failed to cover 19 of the last 27 Conference tourney games and is 0-12 straight up going 3-9 to the spread with home loss revenge. In games vs teams who play good defense and allow less than 65 points per game, the Vols have lost and failed to cover in all 3 tries this year. Look for Florida to win and cover. The Highest Rated Conference Tournament play this season is on tap tonight from a Huge Finals system. There are also 2 More Powerful Conference Tournament system sides and 2 Never lost NBA System plays a Side and a total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Roll your book big on Saturday and be there Saturday night for another Top rated winner. For the Free SEC Play take Florida. RV


----------



## golden contender (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunday card has ACC and BIG 10 Championship plays and a Pair of NBA Plays, one of which is a 5* From a Perfect League Wide system that dates to to 1995. Free NBA Early Totals Play below.

On Sunday the free NBA Totals Play is on the Over in the Phoenix at Toronto game. Rotation numbers 871/872 at 1:05 eastern. There is a solid totals system that has played to the over 13 of the last 15 times. We want to play the over for home favorites like the Raptors with no more than 1 day of rest if they played at home in their last game and the line was within 3 points of pick and they beat the spread by 10 or more points and scored 90 or more points while allowing 90 or less if they are playing a team off a spread win. Phoenix has played over every time this year after allowing 85 or less in their last game and the Raptors have flown over in 6 of 9 vs Pacific division teams and 7 of 9 vs winning teams of late. Look for a higher scoring game here resulting in the game going over the total. On Sunday their are 4 plays up. In NCAAB we have system plays in the ACC and BIG 10 Championship games and 2 Big NBA Plays both from Undefeated systems, one is a 5* that is perfect since 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the free play take the Over in the Phoenix at Toronto game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2014)

Monday NBA Triple Pack has the 19-0 Divisional Game Of the Year, and 2 Totals cashing over 90%, one beats the line by over 14 points. Free NBA Play below OKC at Chicago.


On Monday the free NBA System Play is on The Chicago Bulls. Game 508 at 8:05 eastern. OKC was hammered at home by Dallas yesterday and that results sets them up in a negative system for tonight's game against Chicago. Road favorites with a total that is 190 or higher that have no rest and lost to the spread by 7 or more points as a home favorites of 5 or more are a dismal 3-8 straight up and 0-10-1 to the spread vs an opponent, like the Bulls that scored 90 or more as a home favorite. All teams heading into The Windy city with no rest off a home game have lost and failed to cover the last 4 times. The Thunder are 0-5 straight up on the road with no rest after a game where they scored 90 or less at home. Chicago has won 8 of the last 12 vs Winning teams and 23 of the last 35 when playing with revenge. Look for the Bulls to at the very least get the cover here as we will take the points. On Monday we start the week big with 3 NBA Plays. One is the 19-0 Divisional Game of the Year, the other 2 are Powerful totals system cashing over 90% and one is a big 5*. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on Now and get this week started fast with the data and material you won't see any where else. For the free play tale Chicago plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2014)

Ruby Tuesday Card has a 5* Double 100% Perfect NBA System Play and 2 Big Opening Round N.I.T. System Plays from our Personal Library that dates to 1990. NBA Divisional Play and top CBI Plays cash with Hawks and Holy Cross. NBA Totals System Play below.

On Tuesday the free NBA Totals System Play is on the Over in the Toronto At Atlanta Game. Rotation numbers 523/524 at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a totals system that has cashed 18 of 21 since 200 playing to the over for home teams like the Hawks with no rest that covered the spread last night as a road dog of 4 or less, and are now taking on an opponent that lost to the spread by 10+ points at home in their last game. The Hawks have no rest and have gone over 15 of 17 at home with no rest if they covered the spread on the road as a dog last night by 10+ points. Atlanta has flown over in 6 of 9 as a home dog of 3 or less. Toronto has played over the total the last 4 times on the road after allowing 120 or more points at home in their last game. In the series 3 of the last 4 here have flown over the total. Take the Over here. On Tuesday we have 3 Powerful Plays up and ready. In the NBA A huge 5* Side from 2 Different 100% Systems. Last nights top 5* was on Atlanta. In NCAAB We have 2 Big 1ST Round NIT Opening Round system from our Personal library that dates to 1990. Last nights top NCAAB 5* cashed on Holy Cross. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out on Ruby Tuesday. For the free NBA Totals Play take Toronto and Atlanta to fly over the total tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2014)

Hump day 6 Pack has 3 Big Perfect system 5* NBA Plays with systems dating to 1995, one is the 23-0 Game of the Week. In NCAAB Action we have 3 more Powerful sides and one is on ESPN 2. Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. Free NBA System play below.
On Hump day the free NBA System play is on the Detroit Pistons plus the points. Game 615 at 9:00 eastern. The Pistons creamed the Nuggets earlier in the season by 17. Tonight we have a system that has cashed 14 of 15 times playing against rested home favorites with a total that is 190 or higher if they scored 110 or more in a home dog win and are now taking on a team like the Pistons that come in off a home dog straight up and ats loss. Denver snapped the LA. Clippers wins streak at home on Monday night. This game looks like a potential flat spot off the big upset win. Denver is 0-6 ats as a home favorite from -3.5 to -7 and has failed to cover 10 of the last 14 in the 2nd half vs losing teams. Look for Detroit to hang around tonight. On Hump day we have 6 Big plays. In the NBA There are 3 5* Perfect system plays, one is the 23-0 Game of the week. In Tournament faction we have 3 round 1 Power system sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the free play take Detroit plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2014)

Thursday Card has 6* Opening Round System Side + 3 More Big Round 1 Systems Plays, 3 in the afternoon. There is also a 94% NBA Power system Play. Free Tournament Play below.

The Free NCAAB play is on North Dakota St. Game 737 at 7:25 eastern. This may very well be your yearly #12 take down of a 5 seed. North Dakota St is a senior laden team with a tremendous front line that will cause matchup problems for Oklahoma in this game. They have covered 4 of 5 when the total is 150 to 150 and 14 of 18 after scoring 60 or less points last out. In Non conference games they have covered 31 of the last 44. The Sooners have lost the last 2 in the first round and 3 of 4 when the total is 150 to 155. These two are very close in the RPI scale at 26 and 35. For our system we want to play on dogs who won their conference championship but failed to cover as they have been solid spread winners historically in opening round action. Take the points with North Dakota St. On Thursday start the Tournament Big with 4 Round 1 Power system plays one of which is a 6* 28-2 Afternoon Side, there are 3 more Round 1 systems 3 go in the afternoon and the 94% NBA System Play of the day. Contact at g-ldencontender@a-l.c-m or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Get things started of big. For thr free play take North Dakota St plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 21, 2014)

Friday 100% First Round Game of the Year from a Perfect system + 3 more 5* 95% Tournament system plays ALL Cashing over 90% long term. Day one goes 3-0-1 in NCAAB. In the NBA we have 3 Plays including the 100% 5* Total of the week all Are up now as we start the weekend big. Free Afternoon Play below
On Friday the free NCAAB Afternoon Tournament play is on U.Mass. Game 822 at 2:45 eastern. The Minutemen are not getting much respect as a 4 point dog in this game. However when we look at the RPI Scale see they have a better ranking and a 7-4 record vs Top 50 teams,compared to Tennessee who has lost 7 of 11 vs top 50 teams. The Volunteers have also failed to cover 14 of the last 20 in the true first round of any tournament and they have failed to cover 10 of 14 on a neutral court when the total is 135 to 140. They made a nice comeback to taken Down Iowa in overtime to get here. U.Mass has rest and comes in off a tough Conference Tournament loss. The Minutemen are 4-0 with 5 or 6 days off, 13-1 vs non conference teams, 5-1 vs teams who allow less than 65 points per game, 19-3 after allowing 80 or more points and have won 14 of 21 vs winning teams. One would never guess they have the 23rd best RPI Ranking in the country. We will back them here today plus the points. On Friday we have 6 Powerful plays three in NCAAB Tournament action and 3 in the NBA. The Top plays are the 100% First round Play of the Year + 2 more 5* plays cashing over 90% and the 5* NBA Total of the week from an Undefeated system dating to 1995. Thursday NCAAB Goes 3-0-1 Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Roll your book this weekend and start it off big all day and night on Friday. For the free play take the Points with U.Mass. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 22, 2014)

Saturday card has 2 Highest Rated Tournament sides, the 100% Dog system and the College Insider Tournament play leading the Tournament card. In the NBA We have the 5* Double Perfect Revenge Game of the Month. Free NBA System Play below.

On Saturday the free NBA System Play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 505 at 8:05 eastern. The Grizzlies get one hell of a weekend, losing down in Miami and them coming home for Indiana. This sets up Memphis in a system that has won 10 of the last 12 times and plays against home favorites that scored 90 or less as a road dog with 15 or less turnovers last night and they are now taking on an opponent that scored 90 or more as a home favorite of 5 or more. Memphis has failed to cover 4 of 5 at home when the total is 180 to 185 and 6 of the last 9 vs Central division teams. Indiana has won 17 of 24 vs Southwest teams and has won and covered 3 of the last 4 in the series. Indiana is a live dog here tonight. On Saturday we have another solid card with 2 Lead plays in College Hoops being the Early Highest rated College Insider Tournament side and the Highest rated 100% NCAAB Tournament Dog system in the evening. In the NBA Its the Double Perfect 5* NBA Revenge Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the whole card. For the free play take The Indiana Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2014)

Sunday card has the 6* 100% Tournament Total of the Year from a Perfect totals system. There is also an early 5* Side and a Triple Perfect NBA System play tonight. Free NCAAB Play below.
On Sunday the free play is on Wichita St. Game 722 at 2;45 eastern. Wichita is an amazing 35-0 and the line at 3-4 points is reasonable today. The Shockers will not get any line respect as a 1 seed purely because many feel they will falter against the major conference teams. They have covered their only 2 recent games against SEC Teams and are a solid 15-1 to the spread vs winning teams. As a neutral court favorite of less than 4 the past few seasons they have covered 11 of 13. They were a final 4 team a year ago and will not wilt in a big game as they go 9 deep and have 5 guys who could take a last shot if necessary. Wichita has covered 6 of the last 7 NCAAB Tournament games and Have won and covered all 3 games vs top 50 RPI Schools this year. Kentucky is good but nearly what they were in past years and have lost 9 times this season. The Wildcats have failed to cover 9 of the last 13 after scoring 60 or less and are under .500 vs top 50 RPI Schools. Look for Wichita to make it 10 straight spread wins here and make it back to the Sweet 16. On Sunday we have 3 Powerful Plays up, led by the 6* 100% Tournament Total of the year with a huge system and several indicators. There is also a 96% Early 5* Side and a Triple Perfect NBA 5* Side to end the wee big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get the weekending cash. For the free Play take Wichita St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2014)

Monday card has the NBA 6* Highest Rated Central Division totals play with 2 Undefeated totals systems, a 5* Triple system road warrior with 2 100% Angles, a 90% Dominator system and a 17-1 NCAAB Power Angle play. Free NBA Power system side below.
On Monday the free NBA System Play is on Oklahoma City. Game 610 at 8:05 eastern. The Thunder escaped with a 119-119 overtime win on Saturday while Denver won a close one at home last night. Home favorites with rest at -10 or more have won and covered the only 7 occurrences if they scored 100 or more as a road favorite of 4 or less, lost to the spread by 1-3 points and are taking on a team that was at home in their last game. The sample is small but these teams have won and covered every time the last 19 seasons. The Nuggets are 1-5 ats on the road with no rest off a home game and the Thunder have covered 11 of 14 at home after scoring 110 or more on the road. Sprinkle in a little double digit revenge and we Look for Oklahoma City to get the win and cover. On Monday night we have a Powerful 4 game card led by the 6* Highest rated Central Division totals play with 2 Never lost systems dating to 1995. There is also a 5* Road warrior Play with five Perfect indicators and 3 undefeated systems and a 90% Dominator side and an NCAAB 17-1 Side. Start the week big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all four tonight. For the free NBA System Play take Oklahoma City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2014)

GC: Sweet 16 Round: Who Blows out the Candles

In this Piece we will take a look at the 8 matchups for Thursday and Friday in the Sweet 16 Round of the NCAAB Tournament and Review and Preview the remaining teams

Thursday: Florida takes on U.C.LA. Both teams come in off Impressive double digit wins in their last game. The Gators are a 1 seeds and took down Pittsburgh and Albany. Florida now has the longest win streak in the country since Wichita St. lost on Sunday. They will take on Pac 12 Power house U.C.L.A. The Bruins are on cruise Control having won and covered 5 straight including blowout wins over Stephen Austin and Tulsa after stunning Arizona in the Pac 12 tournament. Both teams play a similar style and like toÂ run. This may be the best game overall of all the sweet 16 matchups. Florida has won 11 of 13 vs TOP 50 RPI Teams while U.C.L.A has won 8 of 13 against top 50. Look for an up tempo game between 2 solid teams.
Stanford and Dayton do battle in an unlikely meeting between a pair of lower ranked teams seeded 10 and 11. Both teams are off back to back dog wins and take on each other in a similar situation to last years Lasalle and Wichita Sweet 16 encounter. Stanford is favored here in what should be a tight low scoring grind it out type of game between two teams that play good defense. Stanford upended #2 seed Kansas and New Mexico to get here. Dayton held off a late rally from #3 seed Syracuse after taking down Ohio St by 1 point courtesy of a last second 3 pointer. Dayton has a slightly better record vs TOP RPI Teams. This one looks like another nail biter.
Wisconsin and Baylor take the court in a battle of a 2 seeded Big 10 team vs the 6th Seeded Big 12 team in Baylor. The Badgers came back from a big 12 point half time deficit and rallied to beat Oregon in a game that was much closer than the final 85-77 score. Prior to that Wisconsin blasted American University. Baylor destroyed Creighton by 30 points as an underdog in their last game . In round 1 they were an easy winner over Nebraska as they have rebounded nicely after blowing the lead and losing the Big 12 Conference Championship. This game should be very interesting with contrasting styles in play. The Badgers are 8-5 vs top RPI Teams, while Baylor checks in at 10-9. Another entertaining game between two solid teams.
Arizona and San Diego St. put an end to the first set of sweet 16 games. The Wild Cats obliterated Gonzaga on Sunday by 20+ points after going through the motions in round 1 vs Weber St. Arizona is the #1 seed and they draw the 4 seeded San Diego St Aztecs. In their last game the Aztecs coasted past an overmatched North Dakota St team after getting caught late and blowing a lead before outlasting New Mexico St in overtime in round 1. This could be a tough matchup for SD. St. However they are ranked in the top 15 RPI Scale this year and are much better than previous years. Arizona has played a tougher schedule winning 12 of 15 vs top 50 teams, San Diego St plays solid defense and that could keep them in this game throughout.
Friday: Iowa St and U.Conn kicks things off on day 2 of the Sweet 16 round. Both teams won and covered both games in the first 2 rounds. Iowa St squeaked past North Carolina by 2 last out and blasted NC. Central in round 1. U.Conn left out in the cold when the Big East overhauled this year, slammed an old friend in Villanova by 12 on Saturday, after a hard fought round 1 win over St. Joe's. This appears to be a high scoring game between two teams that like to get out and run. In the top 50 battle The Cyclones are 10-5 while U.Conn is 9-5. Its no wonder this game is posted with a line so close to pickem. Iowa. St has won and covered 6 straight and U.Conn is catching fire at the right time. Another excellent matchup.
Michigan St takes on Virginia here tonight in a rather odd game. The Spartans are the 4 seed and Virginia is the 1 seed yet the lines makers have Michigan St favored. The Spartans blew the lead only to come back late and take down a Game Harvard team in round 2 and were easy wire to wire winners over Delaware in round 1. Before thatÂ  theyÂ coasted though the BIG 10 Conference Tournament. Virginia is a top notch defensive team and gave Memphis, a solid offensive squad fits in Round 2 holding them to 60 points in an easy win. The Cavaliers won round 1 but did struggle a bit vs Coastal Carolina. Both teams are 2 games over.500 this year vs TOP 50 RPI Scale teams, This should be a tight grind it out type of game that will be won late by the teams that displays more poise.
Michigan and Tennessee take the Court for this electric Sweet 16 match between the BIG 10 and the SEC. Tennessee was Mercer-less in their last game winning by 20 over a Mercer team that managed to ruin a great Tennessee vs Duke matchup, But so goes the tournament and now the Volunteers will get another Big 10 schools after playing their way in against Iowa last week wining in overtime. Michigan is a 2 seed and has not skipped a beat this year despite losing Tim Hardaway Jr and Trey Burke to the NBA. The Wolverines were easy winners in each of the first 2 rounds winning by double digits against Wofford and Texas. This game should be another high scoring affair and is one that should not be missed.
Wrapping things up for this years sweet 16 round is Defending National Champion Louisville as they take on Kentucky, fresh off their win over 1 seeded and undefeated Wichita St. That game could have went either way and that type of close game will only help The Wildcats here against the Louisville Cardinals, who may the strongest 4 seed ever seen. This one Pits Callipari and Pitino, what more could you ask for. Kentucky nearly knocked off Florida in the SEC Championship game and are coming together at the right time. This will be their toughest test yet. Ironically both teams are 6-5 vs TOP 50 RPI Scale teams. This is a game you wont want to miss.

In Closing we hope you enjoyed our Sweet 16 Review and Preview Piece. College hoops has cashed big all season and has started out fast in the first 2 rounds this year. Our NBA has been solid all year and Is Ranked at or near the Top of Several Popular Leader boards. We are using cutting edge systems, simulations and Industry leading data which cant be found any where else. You can get more free selections from Robs page daily. Free selections and previews that have been a long term success. Goldencontender@aol.com to jump on.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 26, 2014)

Hump day card has N.I.T. Highest rated play of the season and 2 powerful NBA Plays, one is the 5* Game of the Week. Free NCAAB Play below.

The Free NCAAB Play for Hump day will be on Pacific. Game 780 at 10:00 eastern. San Diego makes their 2nd trip here to Pacific this season and in their last visit they were in full out revenge mode for a home loss to Pacific. San Diego served it up big here by 15 points in that meeting and now they will be going into revenge. This does not bode WeLl for theM as they face a Pacific team that is 11-3 ats with Home loss revenge and a perfect 4-0 of late in that role. Pacific is also a solid 16-5 ats as a home favorite of less than 4 and pasted San Diego by 17 before losing to them at home. Pacific is 4-1 this season vs teams ranked 150 to 200 in the RPI Scale and will be tough to stop tonight. Play Pacific. On Wednesday we have the Highest rated 100% N.I.T Power system play for this year going, out of a cutting edge perfect system. In the NBA we have 2 big league wide system sides, one is the 5* Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving End" of Hump day tonight with some of the most sought after data in the industry. For the free play take Pacific. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2014)

Thursday card has 5 Big Plays 4 in the NCAAB Tournament, including the total of the Month and 2 are 5* Sides with systems cashing over 95% in the sweet 16 round. In the NBA its a Rare 5* Undefeated system dating to 1995 with 8 power angles. Free NBA Play below
On Thursday the free NBA System Play is on the Philadelphia Seventy Sixers. Game 805 at 8:05 eastern. The Sixers are the worst team in the league and may not win another game. luckily we don't need them to win. We need them to lose by less than 20. They apply to a solid system that has cashed 13 of 14 times and would normally be enough to warrant a regular 3* rating. Road dogs of 10 or more that lost and failed to cover, while scoring 90 or more points and are now taking on an opponents off a road favored win and cover like Houston have failed to cover just once since 1995. Philly has been staying within the number covering the spread in 4 of the last 5 as the lines makers have made adjustments. The Rockets are 1-6 ats as a home favorite of more than 12 and actually lost to Philly by 6 on the road earlier in the season. The Sixers have won and covered 5 of the last 7 in the series. Tonight they may get blown out and still cover. Take Philly. On Thursday There are 4 huge Sweet 16 power system plays up all cashing above 90% long term, one is the Tournament total of the month and there are two 5* sides one has 3 different systems and all have several powerful indicators. In the NBA we have the 5* 100% Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now cash out with 5 Solid Plays. For the free NBA play take the 20+ points with Philadelphia. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 28, 2014)

Friday card has the 100% NCAAB Tournament Game of the Year + 2 more sweet 16 plays that are from system cashing over 90%. In the NBA We have the 5* Blowout from a system that wins by 18 points and a 14-1 Dog with bite. Free NBA Play below

On Friday the free NBA Play is on Charlotte. Game 855 at 7:05 eastern. The Bobcats fit a solid system here that plays on rested conference road favorites that won and covered as home favorite, while scoring 100 or more points,vs an opponent off a home dog spread win by 7 or more points. This system has cashed over 80% long term. Charlotte has covered the last 5 in the series and won by 10 the last time they were here in Orlando. They have also won and covered 14 of the last 19 vs teams that allow 99 or more points per game. The Magic are 0-3 ats after allowing 85 or less points and have lost 10 of the last 11 wit 2 days rest. Look for Charlotte to win and cover. ON Friday we have the 2014 NCAAB Tournament 100% Game of the Year backed with a Powerful sweet 16 system and several big angles. There is also 2 more tournament plays both cashing over 90% on long term tournament systems. In the NBA we have a Huge undefeated 5* System that wins by an incredible 18 points per game and a 14-1 Dog with bite system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we start there weekend big in Hoops. For the free NBA Play take Charlotte. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2014)

Saturday card has 5* 100% Elite 8 Power system Play + 3 Big NBA Plays and 2 are 5* one is a 19-2 side system the other the 94% Total of the Week. NCAAB Top play cashes + NBA Cashes big on Friday winning 3 of 4. Free NBA System Play below
On Saturday the free NBA System Play is on Miami. Game 511 at 8:35 eastern. The Heat will most likely be without D-Wade so the line is dropping. However Miami has won and covered on several occasion without him. Last year they beat the Spurs in San Antonio without Lebron or Wade. Tonight they fit a powerful road warrior system that plays on road favorites with a win percentage of .690 or higher vs an opponent with a win percentage under .300 if both teams are off wins. Long term this system with a subset or two hits over 85%. Miami blasted the Pistons last night and will not be slowed down with no rest here. The Heat are 14-4 ats on the road when the total is 200 to 205 and the Bucks are 6-18 ats at home in that totals range. Miami has covered 6 of the last 7 in the series and 4 of the last 5 here. Look for Miami to turn up the Heat tonight. On Saturday we have another Powerful card with an Undefeated Elite 8 Power system play and a trio of NBA Plays. The best of which is the 5* NBA Totals of the week. Friday NCAAB and NBA Top plays cash big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Saturday night. For the free Play. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2014)

Sunday card has the 6* 96% Elite 8 Power system play and NBA Double System side with both systems cashing over 90% long term. NBA has hit 5 of 7 last 2 nights. On ESPN we have the Sunday night MLB Power Angle side as we look to continue where we left off in MLB. Free NBA System Play below.



The NBA Free system play is on Portland. Game 712 at 9:05 eastern. The Blazers have big revenge here. They have lost the last 5 in the series and the last 3 to Memphis all by double digits. So why would tonight be any different? Well for started Portland is home off a solid win by 17 in Chicago and should start to pick it up off a 5 game road trip. Also we note that rested Conference home teams that covered as a road dog of 7 or more points with 15 or less turnovers have covered 90%, vs an opponent that lost and failed to cover as a road dog of 4 or less while scoring 90 or more. The Blazers are 7-1 off a dog win and 16-4 at home when the total is 190 to 195. Memphis blew the lead in Golden St in their last game and may have a tough time getting focused for a team they have beaten handily the past few Games. We play Portland tonight. Huge Sunday card has the 6* 96% Elite 8 Power system play in the Kentucky- Michigan game, a 5* Double 90+% NBA Blowout system. NBA Has cashed 5 of the last 7 after taking 2 of 3 last night. In MLB We look to continue where we left off with the ESPN Sunday night MLB side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the free NBA Play take Portland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2014)

Monday card has two 5* NBA Plays, a 100% Blowout and 96% Dominator system, both data to 1995 and NBA Has cashed 6 of 8. In MLB We have 2 Powerful Early Season Power Angle plays and both have Perfect Pitching angles and solid indicators. S.D. Cahses on Sunday. Free NBA Totals system below.

On Monday the free NBA Totals system play is on the Under in the Spurs at Pacers game. Rotation numbers 733/734 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a rare totals system that has only applied 8 times and has played under every time. We want to take the under for road favorites of 4 or Less, like the Spurs that covered the spread by 1-3 points as a 10+ home favorite, if they are playing a team that scored 90 or less on the road and lost to the spread, like the Pacers. The Spurs have stayed under in 5 of their last 6 and the Pacers have played under 10 of the last 12 vs winning teams, 7 of 9 vs South West division teams and the last 7 overall. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Monday there are 4 big plays up 2 in the NBA and 2 in MLB. The NBA is on a tear cashing big again on Sunday now on a 6-2 run, tonight there are 2 Huge 5* plays a 100% Blowout and 96% Dominator system sides. In MLB we look to pick up where we left off last season as we have 2 Solid Perfect angle plays that have undefeated Pitching angles and big Statistical indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the Month big. For the free play take the under in the San Antonio at Indians game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2014)

Tuesday card has a 5* 100% NBA Play with a 14-0 Angle and the 6* NCAAB C.I.T Perfect system side. In MLB We have an Early season 31-2 Divisional Dominator system. Free College Hoops play below.
On Tuesday the free College hoops play is on Florida St. Game 770 at 9:30 eastern. The Seminoles have revenge in this game vs Minnesota in a battle between 2 evenly matched teams. Minnesota has failed to cover 3 of their last 4 neutral court games, while Florida St has covered 8 of 10 when the total is 1`30 to 140. The Seminoles have won 12 of 15 vs non conference teams and 7 of 9 when playing with 5 or 6 days rest. Florida St should get their revenge in this game ad move. Take Florida St tonight. On Tuesday we have a powerful 3 game scare with a 6* 100% C.I.T. System side, a 5* Perfect system NBA with an indicator that has won 14 straight times. In MLB we have started fast cashing our first 2. Tonight we have a 31-2 divisional Dominator side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday. For the free play take Florida St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2014)

Wednesday card has the 7* 100% NBA Game of the Year from a Blowout system that wins by over 24 points and has a 42-6 angle. There is also a perfect 5* system CBI Tournament side and an MLB Dog system that s 16-4 and has a perfect sub system. Top play on Tuesday cashes with Yale. Free MLB play below.

On Wednesday the free MLB Play is on the NY. Yankees. Game 925 at 8:10 eastern. The Yankees may be too high of a favorite for unit rated status. However they are the right side here as they are off a 6-2 loss last night and are 14-6 as a road favorite from-150 to -175 and 8-0 as a road favorite off a road favored loss dating to last season. The Astros are 1-6 here vs the Yankkes and took advantage of C.C Sabathia who had low velocity last night. The Astros are 1-8 as a home dog off a home dog win and will face Kuroda tonight who is 7-3 in road April starts and 7-1 vs Houston. In his last 3 starts vs the Astros he has gone 21 scoreless innings. The Astros counter with J. Cosart who allowed 7 runs in his 11 innings here at home spanning 3 starts. Look for the NY .Yankees to bounce back tonight. On Hump day we will get you on the giving end with the 7* NBA Game of the Year from a huge perfect system that wins by over 24 points per game. There is a sweet 42-6 angle in this game too. In College Hoops we cashed our top play on Yale last night. Tonight we have a 5* 100% System in the CBI Tournament game. In MLB We have a superior dog system that has won an amazing 16 of 20 times and has an undefeated subset. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and and bang your book good on Hump day. For the free play take the NY .Yankees. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2014)

The free MLB Play is on Baltimore. Game 966 at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles will look to take the rubber game of this series and they have some solid indicators on their side. Balty has won 8 of the last 9 home games vs left-handers and that's what they will get tonight in Felix Doubront. IN his starts here Doubront has gone 0-3 allowing 8 earned runs in 17 innings. Chen goes for there Birds and he has won both career home starts vs Boston and is 2-1 in home April starts allowing just 4 runs in 18 innings. Chen has won 8 of his last 11 home starts here and Baltimore has 3 of the last 4 here vs The Redsox. Look for Baltimore to take the rubber game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 4, 2014)

Huge Friday card has 100% MLB Total of the week from a system that averages over 12 runs and the NBA 100% Double system total of the week. There is also a 100% road warrior system in Bases and a 91% NBA Dominator system side. MLB has started hot and NBA is solid all year. Free NBA Totals Play below.
On Friday the free NBA Totals play is on the over in the Detroit at Brooklyn game. Rotation numbers 513/514 at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a nifty totals system that has cashed 16 of 21 times playing the over for rested home favorites that scored 90 or less as a road dog and lost to the spread by 14+ points, and had no prior rest before that loss and are now playing a team that scored 90 or more as a road dog. Brooklyn has flown over in 12 of 14 on Fridays and 5 of the last 7 after scoring 85 or less. The Pistons have been an over team all season and have posted overs in 19 of 27 vs winning teams, and 18 of their last 23 April games. Look of this one to go over the total tonight. Huge T.G.I.F Card is up with the MLB and NBA Totals of the week. The MLB has a huge 100% Totals system that averages 12.7 runs and the NBA Total of the week has 100% and 27-4 totals systems. There is also a never lost MLB Road warrior system that dates to 2004 in Bases, and a 91% NBA Dominator side. Thursday top play on OKC Cashes. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the weekend big in bases and Baskets. For the free play take the Over in the Detroit At Brooklyn game.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 5, 2014)

The Saturday card has a 6* 100% Final 4 Power system that dates to 1991, a 33-2 MLB 5* Afternoon Dominator system and a Triple system 5* NBA Game of the Week with 2 of the systems undefeated, and the Wood Memorial analysis. Free MLB Totals Play below.


The MLB totals system play is on the Over in the San Francisco at LA. Dodgers game. Rotation numbers 955/956 at 4:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has played to the over the last 9 times. We want to go over the total for road favorites like the Giants with a total that is 8 or less, if these teams are off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent that is off a home favored loss, scored 4 or less runs, but still managed to get 10 or more hits. The Giants have flown in 15 of 20 as a road favorite off a road win if they scored 5+ runs. They have gone over in 4 of the 5 games already this season. The Dodgers are more potent with Kemp back in the lineup and they have played over the last 6 times as a home dog off a home favored loss. M. Bumgarner has pitched over in 4 of his last 6 road starts and Malholm for the Dodgers has gone over in 6 of 9 vs the Giants. Take the over here today. On Saturday its another Powerful card backed with a Huge 6* 100% Final 4 Power system play, the Triple system, Double Perfect 5* NBA System Game of the week and a Huge 33-2 Afternoon MLB Dominator system. We also have the Wood Memorial analysis. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the Power of our Industry leading data on your side. For the free MLB Play take the Over in the San Francisco at LA. Dodgers game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 6, 2014)

Sunday card has 3 Big NBA Plays 2 are Top rated from 100% Systems one is a Total. In MLB we have a 29-1 Pitching Angle play. Free Early MLB System Play below.

On Sunday the free MLB System Play is on Miami. Game 902 at 1:10 eastern. Miami has started out hot winning 5 of their first 6 this season and have now won 8 of their last 10 here at home. They fit a powerful system that plays on home favorites with a total of 8 or less that come in off a home favored win at -140 or higher by 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits, vs an opponent that lost on the road as a dog by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less run son 5 or more hits. If both teams had no more than 1 error in their last game the system is cashing around 85%. The Padres are have not hit yet and are under .180 through the first week. They have lost 6 of the last 8 here in Miami. They have Ian Kennedy going and he has lost 9 of his last 11 road starts. Miami counter with Nathan Eovaldi who has won both starts vs San Diego allowing just 1 run in 11 innings. Look for Miami to take the finale. On Sunday we have a 29-1 MLB Power Angle Play and 3 Big NBA Play, 2 are from 100% Late season Power systems and one is a total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and end the week big. For the free play take Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2014)

Monday card has the 6* Double Perfect championship System side. This game has 7 Big Angles and statistical Indicators. In MLB Action we have an Afternoon play with 18-1 and 11-0 Angles, in the evening a 90% totals system that averages over 12 runs per game. Free NHL play below.


The free NHL Play is on the Anaheim Mighty Ducks. Game number 5 at 10:05 eastern. The Ducks have won the first 4 meetings with Vancouver this season and have out scored them 21-6 in the process. They have the leagues 2nd best offensive unit and take on a Vancouver team with the 27th tanked home defense. The Ducks are 27-9 vs losing teams and Vancouver is 11-25 vs winning teams and have lost 25 of 37 in the second half. Look for Anaheim to take another from Vancouver here tonight. On Monday we start the week big with an Early MLB Dominator play with 18-1 and 11-0 Angles. In College Hoops we have the Double Perfect system Championship Game winner that also has 7 Big angles. Back to bases where there is an evening 90% Totals system up that averages over 12 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play take Anaheim in the NHL. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2014)

Tuesday card has MLB Dog with bite System and NBA Shocker system leading the card. Free afternoon MLB totals system below
The MLB Totals Play is on the over in the Milwaukee at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 927/928 at 4:05 eastern. This game fits a powerful 25-3 totals system that plays over for home teams like the Phillies that are off a road favored loss by 5 or more runs, if they scored 4 or less runs and are playing an opponent off a win and had 1 or less errors. These game average over 12 runs per game. The Phillies have played over the last 5 times as a home favorite off a road loss by 2 or more runs and are averaging over 6 runs vs right handers thus far. The Brewers are averaging over 5 runs per game on the road. In the series here 5 of the last have played over the total. Kyle Lohse makes the start for the Brewers and he has pitched over in 3 of his last 4 road starts and 4 of 6 here in Philly. K.Kendrick foes for the Phillies and he has flown over in his last 3 home April Starts and 4 of his last 5 home starts vs Milwaukee. Look for this game to go over the total today. On Tuesday its client appreciation Day and we have an NBA Shocker system and a Dog system in bases. Monday card cashed 2 of 3 Including the 6* Championship side on U.Conn. More damage tonight. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to For the free play take the Brewers and Phillies to go over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 9, 2014)

Hump day card has the 5* 100% NBA Revenge Game of the month a 24-1 Blowout system and a 91% Totals system. In MLB we have The 5* Game of the Week from a huge league wide system as one our Lead plays. NBA Cashes easily with Minnesota. Free MLB Play below
On Wednesday the free MLB System play is on the Milwaukee Brewers. Game 955 at 7:05 eastern. Yesterday we cashed the total in this game and now we will jump right back on the Brewers here to get the wins as road favorites with a total of 8 or less that won by 5 or more runs as a road favorite, while scoring 10 or more runs and committing no more than 1 error have won 23 of the last 31 vs an opponent off a home loss by 5 or more runs, The Phillies are 0-34 in night games and have Roberto Hernandez making the start. Last season he was a dismal 6-13 with an Era approaching 5. Milwaukee counters with M. Garza and he was solid in his first start going 8 strong allowing just 1 run. In his last 5 starts vs the Phillies he has been dominant allowing just 5 earned runs in 34 innings. With Milwaukee taking 3 of the last 4 in the series, we will look their way tonight. On Hump day we bring the bang with 3 Big NBA Plays one is the 5* Revenge Game of the Month plus a Blowout system with a 24-1 Angle + 91% totals system. In Bases we have a Powerful 5* MB Game of the Week with a tremendous system. Last nights top play on Minnesota cashed big in the NBA. Contact at goldencontener@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and bang your book on Hump day. For the free play tale Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2014)

Thursday card has the 100% NBA Total Of the Month and a Powerful Undefeated side system. Both games are live on TNT. In MLB we look to stay hot with the 15-1 MLB System Total of the week. Top plays on The Bulls in hoops and Angels in MLB Cash. MLB Play below.



On Thursday the free MLB Play is on the Milwaukee Brewers. Game 905 at 7:05 eastern. The Brewers are looking to bring out the brooms and sweep the Phillies tonight. They have won 5 straight on the road while averaging over 7 runs per game. Tonight they fit a solid dog system that plays on road dogs that are off a road favored win at less than-140 by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs, provided the total is 8 or less. These dogs are over .500 and the system brings back a solid Return on investment. The Brew crew has won 3 of the last 4 on the road vs leftys and that's what they will get here in Cliff Lee. In his last 2 home starts vs Milwaukee Lee has allowed 9 earned runs in 14 innings and has lost 3 of his last 4 home April Starts. The Brewers have Estrada going and he has been Tremendous allowing just 4 earned runs in his last 44 road innings, winning 5 of the last 7 road starts. The Phillies are 0-3 at night. The Brewers cashed as a free play on Wednesday and we will ride their coat tails once again here tonight. On Thursday we have 3 Big plays. In the NBA its the 5* 100% NBA Total of the Month and an Undefeated Super system side play. Both are live on TNT. NBA Top plays on Chicago and OKC Cash out. In Bases the top play on the Angels won and tonight we have the 15-1 MLB Totals System of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put the Most Powerful Data in the Industry on your side tonight. For the free play take the Brewers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2014)

Friday card has the 17-0 American League Game of the Month from a 100% system that wins by over 3 runs per game, and an Undefeated Blowout system in early action. In The NBA we have a totals system that is Perfect since 1995 and a power system play that is 13-0. Free NBA Total below.
On Friday the free NBA Totals Play is on the Over in the Golden St at LA. Lakers game. Rotation numbers 725/726 at 10:35 eastern. This game fits a totals system that has cashed over 80% for road favorites like the Warriors with no rest that were home favorites of 5 or more and are taking on an opponent that lost and failed to cover as a home dog. The Lakers managed to score 130 points and still not cover at home as they have quit playing defense and had 275 points scored here in their loss to Houston. Golden St has gone over in 3 of 4 this month. All home teams with no rest that played at home last night and are now playing on the road vs the Lakers have gone over 10 of the last 11 times. Looking through the database to see how home dogs do off a home dog straight up and ats home dog loss do if they scored 120 or more we see that its only happened 4 times since 1995 and all 4 times that team went over in the next game. For the reasons above we will back the Over. On Friday we start the weekend big with the 17-0 American League Game of the Month from a huge system that is winning by over 3 runs per game. There is also a a Blowout system on the card and 2 NBA Plays. One is Prefect totals system the other a 13-0 Dog system. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of this cutting edge material on your side. For the free play. Take the over in the Golden St at LA. Lakers game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2014)

Saturday card has the * NHL Total Of the Year from a Huge late season System and 2 Late Season 5* NBA Power systems both cashing over 90%. There is MLB and the Analysis for the Bluegrass Stakes and Arkansas Derby. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA 3* Play is on Dallas. Game 514 at 8:35 eastern. This is the last home game for Dallas. They come in off a tough loss to San Antonio here on Thursday and have now lost the last 2 here. They need this game as it has playoff implications and listening to Dirk Nowitzki post game comments after that loss the Mavs will know doubt be ready for a Phoenix team that blew a double digit lead in their loss to the Spurs last night. In this series the winning team has covered 24 of the last 25 times and Dallas has won 8 of 12 off a favored loss this season. The Suns are playing a 3rd in 4th night on the road and have lost and failed to cover in 3 of the last 4 here. Take Dallas.. On Saturday we have the 6* NHL Total of the Year from a perfect late season totals system. In the NBA There are 2 Late season 90% 5* system sides. MLB is on the card and we also have the Analysis for the 2 major Kentucky Derby preps, the Bluegrass staked and Arkansas Derby. All part of a big day and night. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book on Saturday. For the free play take Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 13, 2014)

Sunday card has 94% Early 5* Power system play and a Pair of 5* Late Season 5* NBA Systems sides one is from a 100% system that other in the high 90% range. NHL Top 6* play on Saturday cashes. There is also the Sunday night MLB System play on ESPN. Free Afternoon System Side below.

The Sunday free MLB System Play is on the Chicago Whitesox. Game 968 at 2:10 eastern. Chicago has a nice pitching advantage with. J. Quintana who has been solid with a 2.77 era in his first 2 starts. He will oppose C. Kluber who has struggled in his first pair. Kluber has a 7.22 era. Chicago fits a nice system that has won 11 of 13 times for home favorites off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs who scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road favored win by 5 or more runs, scoring 10 or more in the win. Cleveland is hitting .200 vs leftys and has lost 4 of 5 against them. The Sox are 3-0 in at home when the total is 8 to 8.5 . Look for Chicago to bounce back. On Palm Sunday we have 4 Solid games up 2 in bases and 2 in the NBA . Three are 5* plays and from Perfect systems. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. Congrats to those with us on Saturday cashing the Highest rate total. For the free play take the Chicago Whitesox. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2014)

Monday Triple 5* Card has the N.L. Game of the Month with a Perfect Angle dating to 2005 and winning by over 3 runs. There is a 5* Totals that is from a Perfect League wide system and averages over 13 runs. In the NBA we have a 16-0 Blowout system that dates to 1995. NBA and MLB Top plays cash on Pacers and Reds. Free NBA System Play below.
The Free NBA System Play is on the Houston Rockets. Game 512 at 8;05 eastern. The Rockets fit a solid system here direct from the database that plays on non divisional home teams with rest hat scored 100 or more as a home favorite of 10 or more in their last game and are playing an opponent that won and covered as a home favorite, like the Spurs, that also scored 110 or more. The Spurs will be resting starters herewith the 1 seed locked up and this will be a tough spot for the Spurs as they have lost the last 4 in the series and that was going full strength. This is the Rocketslast home game as well. So we will back Houston here to get the win and cover. On Monday we have a Triple 5* card with 2 MLB Plays and an NBA Blowout. All are from system and angles that are undefeated. The N.L. Game of the Month, a totals system that averages over 13 runs and an NBA Blowout system. Start the week big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out. For the free play take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2014)

Ruby Tuesday card has a Double System MLB Dog with play, The NBA 5* Eastern Conference Double system Game of the Month and an MLB Totals System bashing over 90%. Free MLB System play below.


CONTACT US TO JUMP ON FOR FREE WITH NO STRINGS ATTACHED TONIGHT
The Free MLB System play is on the Detroit Tigers. Game 966 at 7:05 eastern. The Tigers do fit a 91% system play here an dif the line were to go down a bit we would have considered unit rating them. However for a free play we won't past on a system that has cashed 10 of the last 11 times. We are playing against certain road dogs, like Cleveland here tonight that come in off a road loss and scored 4 or less runs, if they had no more than 1 errors and are taking on a team that lost as a road favorite at -140 or motor and had 5 or more hits in the loss. The Tigers are back home after losing to the Padres and they are 12-2 as a home favorite of -140 or higher off a road loss by 2 or more runs if they scored 2 or less runs. The Indians have lost 5 of the last 6 here and 3 of 4 on the road when the total is 8 to 8.5. The Tigers are 4-1 here this season and long term 92-58 vs divisional teams. Z. Mcallister has allowed 8 runs in 9 innings here and he will oppose A. Sanchez who has won 11 of 13 Home April starts ad has won his last 4 starts vs the Tribe. Look for Detroit to take the opener. On Tuesday we have a Powerful card with the 5* NBA Eastern Conference Double system Game of the Month, a 90% MLB Totals system and a Double system dog with bite that wins outright. MLB Top plays cashes on Monday with Washington. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book for Ruby Tuesday. For the free play, take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 16, 2014)

Wednesday NBA 6* 100% Final Game of season system play dates to 1991, 5* MLB Blowout system of the week lead Powerful NBA + MLB System card that also included a 22-1 Dog Angle and 48-7 Dominator system in MLB. Free Matinee Totals play below
The Free MLB Totals system play is on the under in the Chicago Cubs at NY. Yankees game. Rotation numbers 931/932 at 1:05 eastern, game 1 of a day night double header. This game fits a strong MLB League wide totals system that plays to the under for road dogs of +140 or more higher if the total is 8 or less and they are off a +200 or higher road dog loss with a total that was 8 or less, they scored 4 or less runs and had 5+ hits, vs an opponent, like the Yankees that is off a 1 run home win. As if the system wasn't enough the Cubs have to face Tanaka who was lights out and as good as advertised in his Yankee debut. The Cubs should have a rough time scoring here but will stay in the game with J.Hammel who has pitched under in his last 7 states here in NY and has to allowed more than 3 runs in 89 of his last 10 April road starts. This one stays under today. Don't make a move on Hump day till you check out the 6* Final game of the Season Never lost System Play that is perfect since 1991 and lead a solid NBA System Card. MLB Blowout system Game of the Week head lines another Huge Bases card that also has a 48-7 Dominator system and 22-1 Dog. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on the Giving End of Hump day with the Most Powerful Bases and Baskets data in the industry. For the free play take Under in the Chicago at New York game today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2014)

Thursday NHL Game of the Month Has 100% Dominator angle + historical system from the NHL Playoff database. MLB Power system Play + MLB Dog system. Free Afternoon System Play below.

On Thursday the Free MLB Afternoon system play is on the Philadelphia Phillies. Game 952 at 1:05 eastern. These two played a low scoring thriller last night with the Braves winning 1-0. The game was rare in that both teams had 2 or less runs scored and one team had 10+ hits anon had less than 4 or hits. When going to the database we see that since 2006, road teams like the Braves are on an 0-7 run if they are off a 1 run road win, while scoring 2 or less runs on 10+ hits, vs an opponent off a 1 run home loss and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits. The Phillies are 12-2 at home off a home loss where they scored 2 or less and had 4 or less hits, and have won 4 of 6 in day games. They are averaging 5.7 runs and hitting .295 under the sun. They are also 7-1 of late in home games vs leftys. Atlanta is scoring 2.8 runs on .206 hitting in day games . The Phils have A.J. Burnett going and he has won 12 of his last 14 home starts in April. Atlanta counters with A. Wood who has allowed 5 earned runs in 10 innings here. We will back the Phillies for this matinee Play. Solid Thursday card has Powerful MLB System plays and the 5* NHL Game off the Month from a 100% Dominator angles and a historical Database system specific the NHL Playoffs.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For there free play take the Phillies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2014)

Friday card has the MLB Game of the Month with a 30-1 Pitching angle and an 11-0 Blowout system, there is also a 25-3 System side , a 100% MLB Totals system that averages 13 runs and an Early Perfect system NBA playoff release + NHL Game 2 Super system side. Thursday top play go 3-0. Free MLB Total below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Atlanta at New York Mets game. Rotation numbers 907/908 at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a nice 82% totals system we use in game one of a series that plays to the under home certain home teams with a total that is 8 or less and are coming off a road dog win and are taking on an opponent off abroad favored loss. The Mets are home off a nice 6-3 road trip and a road win in Arizona. The Braves were favored and lost on Thursday in Philly. Atlanta has played under in 7 of 9 on the road and 9 of the last 11 as a road favorite with a total of 8 or less if they lost as a road favorite in their last game. They have Harang making his 2nd start against the Mets and he has been solid allowing just 2 runs in his last 11 innings against them. Harang has been a pleasant early surprise with 0.96 era and has allowed just a pair of earned run sin 18 innings. The Mets counter with J. Niese who has done well allowing just 2 runs in 13 home innings vs the Braves. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Friday we have a Huge MLB Game of the Month leading the card. this game has a 30-1 Pitching angle And an 11-0 Blowout system. There is also a 25-3 Dominator system and 100% MLB Totals system that averages 13 runs per game + 100% NBA Playoff Payoff System in the Early NBA Game. We even have a Historical system in Game 2 of the NHL playoffs. Thursday top plays go 3-0, NY.Rangers, Yankees and Pirates. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on now and Roll your book like wholesale carpet tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2014)

Saturday card has 3 Big Playoff releases, a 6* 17-0 Triple System Game of the Month, a 5* 100% Total and an Early 14-1 5*. Last season on the first day of NBA playoffs we were 3-0. In MLB We have an Early MLB Total with a 28-2 Angle and 83% system. There is also a 100% evening road warrior system

On Saturday the Free MLB Power system play is on the Texas Rangers. Game 978 at 8:05 eastern. Texas demolished the Sox last night 12-0. Chicago has lost 15 straight road games if its not the last game of a series and their opponent has won 2 or more in a row. Chicago is also 1-8 as a road dog off a road game where they scored 2 or less runs and had 4 or less hits. Texas is coring nearly 6 runs per game and hitting .300 vs lefty and that's what they will get here tonight in Chicago Lefty. J.Quintana. In his lone start here Quintana was lifted after allowing 4 runs in 5 innings, two by the way of the long ball. The Whitesox better hope he does well, as I'm kind when I call their road bullpen era, elevated. In fact it was 7.43 before last nights massacre. Texas in contrast has a2.38 home bullpen era and has C. Lewis making his 2nd start. Lewis has been solid vs Chicago allowing 5 runs in his last 21 innings against them. For all the reasons above we will recommend Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple system NBA Playoff Game of the Month backed with a 17-0 Lead system that dates to 1991. there are also 2 more 5* NBA Plays, a 14-1 Matinee system play and a 100% Afternoon totals system that beats the totals by over 12 points on average. Last year in the Opening day of round 1 we swept the board going 3-0. In MLB early Afternoon 28-2 Totals Angle gets it started off and in evening action a 100% road warrior play. Goldencontender@aol.com or 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Flatten your book like a short stack at Ihop all day and night. For the free play take the Texas Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2014)

*Easter Sunday card has 2 Solid NBA System plays, 2 MLB Plays, including the Sunday night Total of the Month and a 100% Dog system + an NHL Playoff system. Free Early NHL Play below
On Sunday the Free NHL Play is on the NY. Rangers. Game 78 at 12:05 eastern. As seen below teams up 1-0 all time in the NHL Playoffs are 72-51 in round 1. The Rangers are 9-0 here vs Philadelphia and outscoring them 35-10 in those 9 wins. The Rangers have a big goaltending edge with Lundquist and dominated the 3rd period of game game outscoring the Flyers 3-0 to take the momentum into game 2. The Rangers have won 14 of 15 when playing off 3+ games that went under and are 9-4 on Sundays. They have the #3 power play kill unit. Philly has lost 11 of 16 with 2 days rest and both recent times when trailing in a series and 6 of 9 in April. Look for the Rangers to make all Easter Parishioners happy as they take game 2. On Sunday end the week big as we have 2 Powerful NBA Power system plays one is 100%, their is the MLB Sunday night total of the Month, a 100% dog system and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the free Early play take the NY. Rangers. GC
HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ H:Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 1-game-nil with site order H (New York Rangers) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2013
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 250-143 (.636)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 72-51 (.585)*


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2014)

Monday card has Triple system NBA Game 2 play with a 21-1 lead system. NBA Cashed 2 o3 on Sunday. MLB Card has a 5* Blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs per game and a totals play that averages 11 runs per game from a 14-1 system, MLB Top totals play cashes on Sunday night Baseball. Free MLB System Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 958 at 8:05 eastern. The Cubs fit a nice system that has cashed at an 80% clip the last 10 years and plays on home favorites that scored 4 or less runs in a home dog loss and are taking on an opponent that lost as a road dog and also scored 4 or less runs and had 4 or less hits. The Cubs are 20-2 as a home favorite that few seasons off a home loss by 5 or more runs. Arizona has lost 9 of the last 12 here and 3 of the last 4 ion the road vs a lefty, and looks like they are headed for along season. Tonight they have B. Arroyo going and has lost 3 of his last 4 road April starts. T.Wood goes for the Cubs and he has allowed just 5 runs in 19 innings in his last 4 April home starts. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Monday we have a Big Triple system NBA Play that has 21-1, 20-2 and 18-2 Power systems. NBA Cashes 2 of 3 on Sunday. MLB Card has a 5* Blowout system that wins by an amazing 4 runs per game and a 14-1 Totals system that averages 11 runs per game. MLB Top totals play cashes with the Over on Sunday night Baseball. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Start the week big. For the free MLB System Play take the Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 22, 2014)

Tuesday card has a 6* 20-0 NBA Playoff system and two 5* Plays from a system that has a 102-17 record long term. In MLB we have a Big 17-0 Totals system leading the way. Monday Top Plays on Clippers and Over Pirates-Reds cash. Free MLB System Play below.
On Tuesday the free MLB Totals system is on the over in the St. Louis at New York Mets game. Rotation numbers 903/904 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has played to the over 12 of 15 times going over road favorites of -140 or higher, like the Cardinals that lost by 2 or more runs as a road favorites, vs an opponent like the Mets that won as a home dog by 2 or more runs, provided both teams scored 2 or less runs and had 5 or more hits. The Cards have flown over 4 of 5 as road favorites off a road loss where they scored less than 3 runs and the Mets also 4 of 5 at home off a home win where they scored less than 3 runs. Gee makes the start for the Mets who have gone over in 3 of his 4 starts and follow him with a home bull pen that has an elevated 5.64 era. St. Louis has Wainwright going and they follow him with a road era that is 5.68. The total is 6.5 here but both teams should muster enough offense to put this one over the total. on Tuesday we have a Tremendous NBA Card with a 6* from a rare 20-0 system and two 5* plays from a 102-17 long term playoff system. In Bases we have a Powerful 17-0 totals system leading the way. Monday top plays on the LA. Clippers and Over in the Pirates-Reds game both hit. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the over in the Cardinals and Mets game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2014)

Wednesday card has 5* 15-0 NBA Power system of the week and the MLB Totals play of the week from a Solid totals system that averages 11 runs per game. In the NHL its another historical system side. NBA Top plays cashes and NHL Moves to 6-1 last 7. Free MLB System play below.


The Free MLB System play is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 954 at 2:20 eastern. The Cubs fit a solid system that has a 68-15 record. We want to play on home favorites off a home favored win by 5 or more runs in a game where the totals was 8 or less, if they had 10 or more hits, and their opponent is off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs with 5+ hits and both teams made no more than 1 error.. The Cubs have won 3 of the last 4 at home vs leftys. Arizona has lost 11 of 13 as a road dog off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and is a dismal 5-18 this year including 0-6 vs teams under .500. W. Miley pitches today and he allowed 7 runs in 7 innings in his only start here. J. Samardjiza goes for the Cubs and he is off to a fast start this season with a 1.29 era. Look for the Cubs to take another from Arizona. On Hump day we will bang your book good with the 5* NBA 15-0 Power system game of the week, the MLB Totals of the week and another NHL Historical system side. NHL Cashed again and is on a 6-1 run. NBA Top play cashed again last night. MLB has been solid the whole month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Flatten your book on Hump day. For the free MLB Play take the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 24, 2014)

Thursday card has the 6* NBA Playoff Dog of the year from 4 systems one is Perfect since 1990, there is also a 5* Tripe system play with a 15-1 system dating to 1990. In MLB its a Perfect system Blowout play winning by over 4 runs per game. Wednesday Top MLB Total cashes and NHL Cashes too now 7-1. Free MLB Play below.


On Thursday the free MLB Power angle play is on the NY. Yankees. Game 919 at 7:10 eastern. The Yanks should respond with a big effort after the whole organization was embarrassed last night by the Pineda Pine tar incident. The Yankees fit a 90% system here as a road favorite or dog of less than 110 for teams off a road loss that scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits with 3 or more errors, vs an opponent off a home win that had 10 or more hits. The Yanks are 7-1 on the road vs leftys and 3-0 on Thursday. Boston is 0-4 at home at -100 to -125 and 0-3 home off a home win where they scored 5 or more runs. Doubront goes for the Sox and he has been dismal vs the Yankees allowing 17 earned runs in 14 innings against them. He will oppose C.C.Sabathia who comes in off a solid win and outing at Tampa Bay. Look for the Yankees to take the finale of the series, and hopefully C.C Can keep the pine tar off his neck. On Thursday we have a Powerful card with 2 Big NBA Plays led by the 6* 100% Playoff Dog of the Year with 4 systems, one is perfect the last 24 years. There is also a 5* triple system NBA play with a 15-1 Lead system dating to 1990. In MLB Our top totals play cashed daily with Toronto and Baltimore scoring 18 runs. Today we have a perfect blowout system direct from the database that wins by over 4 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play take the NY. Yankees. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 25, 2014)

Friday card has Triple Perfect N.L. Central Game of the Month + an Undefeated Dominator system and a total that has won 18 of 21 averaging over 11 runs. MLB Top play an easy winner last night.The NBA Top play cashes on Thursday tonight There is a Round 1 Dominator system play in the NBA That has an undefeated historical angle and an NHL System play from the Playoff Database. Free MLB System play below.


The Friday free play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 971 at 8:10 eastern. Tampa Bay comes in off an upset loss at home to Minnesota and that loss sets them up in a powerful database system that plays on road favorites off a home favored loss that scored 5 or more runs and are taking on an opponent, like Chicago that comes in off a road loss by 2 or more runs. These road warriors have won 10 of the past 12 times the past few seasons. Tampa has a pitching edge with Archer over Johnson. The White sox are 1-6 vs losing teams and have a 6.14 home bullpen era. Tampa has won all 33 times on Friday and look the right side in game one the series. On Friday we have a Big MLB Card led by the Triple Perfect system N.L. Central Game of the Month, a 100% Undefeated Dominator system and a total that averages over 11 runs per game. The NBA Card is led by a Never lost Round 1 Power system. NBA Top play cashes on Thursday. In the NHL we have cashed 7 of the last 8 and have a Historical system from the NHL Playoff database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the free play. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2014)

Saturday card has the 100% 6* 1st Round NBA Playoff Game of the Year, a 5* MLB Blowout system that wins by over runs, an NHL 5* System from the Historical Database and a 5* Evening NBA System winner. MLB Top plays sweep 3-0 on Friday. Free 16-0 MLB System play below.

On Saturday the free 3* MLB System Play is on the Washington Nationals. Game 902 at 1:05 eastern. The Nationals apply to the system as seen below which has won 16 straight times since 2005 and is included today to illustrate the exclusivity and Power of the Data we use on a daily basis. The system plays on home teams that are favored with a total that is 8 or less if they won at home last night by 5 or more runs, had 10 or more hits and scored 10 or more runs, provided their opponent scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits and both teams made no more than 1 error in the game. These teams win by an average 3 runs per game. The Padres have lost 4 of the last 5 here and are hitting under .200 in day games. The Nationals have won 3 of the last 4 at home off a home win by 5 or more runs if they scored 10+ runs. They have Roark making the start and he was solid in his only home start going 6+ scoreless innings. He will oppose San Diego righty A. Cashner who has an Era over 4.50 on the road. Cashner has a 9.34 era vs Washington and was blasted in his lone start here going 2 inning sand allowing 6 earned runs. Based on the systems, angles and Pitching Indicators we will back the Nationals today. Saturday card has the 6* NBA 1st Round 100% System Play of the Year, a 5* MLB Blowout system, an NHL Historical Power system 5* Side and an Evening NBA Super system winner. Friday MLB Top plays sweep going 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out for Saturday. For the free play take Washington. GC
SU: 16-0
Runs 
Team 6.6 
Opp 3.6 
May 29, 2005 box Sun home Angels Bartolo Colon - R Royals Runelvys Hernandez - R 7-6 1 W 5.0 O 10-16 0-1 5-1 -230 8.0 9 
Aug 03, 2005 box Wed home Angels John Lackey - R Orioles Erik Bedard - L 8-4 4 W 4.0 O 10-11 1-0 5-1 -145 8.0 9 
Jun 06, 2006 box Tue home Giants Jason Schmidt - R Marlins Josh Johnson - R 2-1 1 W -4.5 U 6-7 0-1 1-1 -200 7.5 9 
Apr 21, 2007 box Sat home Dodgers Brad Penny - R Pirates Ian Snell - R 7-3 4 W 2.5 O 9-9 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 10 
Aug 20, 2008 box Wed home Twins Francisco Liriano - L Athletics Dallas Braden - L 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-5 2-0 2-1 -260 7.5 9 
Sep 18, 2008 box Thu home Marlins Scott Olsen - L Astros Alberto Arias - R 8-1 7 W 1.0 O 14-4 0-1 7-1 -150 8.0 9 
Sep 24, 2008 box Wed home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L Padres Shawn Estes - L 12-4 8 W 8.0 O 17-10 0-0 8-2 -260 8.0 9 Apr 15, 2009 box Wed home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L Giants 
Matt Cain - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 13-4 0-0 1-2 -155 7.5 9 
Jul 28, 2010 box Wed home White Sox Mark Buehrle - L Mariners Jason Vargas - L 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 9-11 2-0 1-4 -163 8.0 9 
Aug 23, 2011 box Tue home Phillies Vance Worley - R Mets Jon Niese - L 9-4 5 W 5.0 O 13-9 0-0 9-0 -200 8.0 9 
Jul 03, 2012 box Tue home Pirates AJ Burnett - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 8-7 1 W 7.5 O 13-13 0-0 1-4 -175 7.5 9 
Sep 01, 2012 box Sat home Athletics AJ Griffin - R Red Sox Felix Doubront - L 7-1 6 W 1.0 O 11-4 0-2 6-0 -164 7.0 9 
Sep 19, 2012 box Wed home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Athletics Brett Anderson - L 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 10-8 1-0 6-0 -170 7.0 9 
Sep 22, 2012 box Sat home Rays Matt Moore - L Blue Jays Brandon Morrow - R 11-5 6 W 9.0 O 15-10 0-0 7-2 -172 7.0 9 
Apr 16, 2013 box Tue home Athletics AJ Griffin - R Astros Brad Peacock - R 4-3 1 W -0.5 U 8-6 0-0 1-2 -215 7.5 9 
Sep 17, 2013 box Tue home Phillies Roy Halladay - R Marlins Brian Flynn - L 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 5-0 -165 8.0 9 

Apr 26, 2014 Sat home Nationals Tanner Roark - R Padres Andrew Cashner - R -115 7.0


----------



## golden contender (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunday card has the 6* 100% NBA Playoff total of the Month, a 5* Triple system side at night with a 16-0 lead system. In MLB The Sunday night ESPN Totals system and a 5* NHL Historical system. Free 4* MLB Totals system below.

On Sunday the 4* free MLB Totals system is on the under in the Chicago at Milwaukee game. Rotation numbers 957/958 at 2:10 eastern. This game fits a totals system that has gone under 14 of 15 times since 2004. We play the under for Home favorites of -140 or higher with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win at -140 or higher and scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent that lost as a road dog and scored 4 or less runs on 4 or less hits, provided both teams had no errors. These games average just 5 runs. The Brewers may be with out R. Braun today and they are 0-13 to the under at home this year. They have played under in 7 of 8 day games and all 3 times on Sunday. Its no wonder they only average 2.8 runs here. The Cubs average 2.4 runs on the road and have had problems scoring. Both pitchers have excellent current form. W.Peralta for the Brewers has a solid 1.83 home era and Hammel for the Cubs has a 2.63 road era. Look for this one to play under the total.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 28, 2014)

Monday card has a 5* MLB Double Blowout system, a 5* NBA Side with 4 Big Playoff systems and 2 Solid NHL Sequence scenario historical database systems. NBA + MLB Top plays cash big on Sunday. Free MLB System play below.

On Monday the free MLB System play is on the Texas Rangers. Game 912 at 8:05 eastern. Texas has won 14 of 15 April starts made by Yu Darvish, including all 4 this year. They have won his last 4 home starts dating to last year as he has allowed just 6 runs in 26 innings here .Texas also fits a powerful system that plays on certain home favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a road loss, despite scoring 5 or more runs, if they are taking on a team off a road loss that scored 2 or less runs, like Oakland. Texas has won 9 of 13 vs divisional teams ands 6 of 8 vs winning teams. In a solid pitching match up we will take Darvish over Gray and back Texas. On Monday start the week big with a 5* MLB Double blowout system and the 5* NBA Side that has 4 different playoff systems on their side. there are also 2 powerful NHL Historical systems on the card. MLB + NBA top plays cash on Sunday. Start the week big. Goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and get all 4 sides. For the free play take Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2014)

Tuesday card has a big NBA 103-18 Dominator system a 100% MLB Total of the Month from a system averaging over 13 runs + NHL. Free MLB System Play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB System Play is on the Baltimore Orioles. Game 976 at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles stay home as Pittsburgh comes in here tonight. Baltimore was shelled here by 6 runs vs KC On Sunday. The Pirates were also blasted pretty good on the road by the Cardinals. Those results set up 2 Powerful league wide systems from the database tonight. First for Baltimore we want to play on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less that is off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs. These home teams have won 10 of 11 times since 2004. Now for our second system. We want to play against all road teams that lost on the road as an underdog, if they had 4 or less hits and are playing a home team that lost by 5 or more runs. These road teams do not rebound well as they are just 1-13. The Pirates are 1-8 in their last 9 on the road vs right handers and 0-3 on the road this year with a total the is 8 to 8.5. The Pirates have never faired well on the road vs A.L. East teams losing 14 of 18 the last 10 years. Baltimore has a pitching advantage with C. Tillmman as they have won 4 of his 5 starts and he has a stellar 0.69 home Era. Pittsburgh counters with C. Morton who allowed 7 runs in 2 innings in his only start vs Baltimore and has a 4.85 road Era this year. Look for Baltimore to make the Pirates walk the plank tonight. On Tuesday we have another Powerful card with a Huge NBA Play from a 103-18 Long term NBA Playoff Dominator system, There is also a 100% MLB Total of the Month from a system that averages over 13 runs per game. NHL which has been hot has yet another historical system from the playoff database. Goldencontender@aol.com or 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all of Tuesday cutting edge Power system plays as we continue to bring you the finest data in the industry. For the MLB play take Baltimore. See system below. GC


SU: 10-1
Runs 
Team 5.4 
Opp 2.1 
Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/LOUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 26, 2006 box Fri home Giants Jason Schmidt - R Rockies Jeff Francis - L 9-0 9 W 1.5 O 11-5 0-0 9-0 -155 7.5 9 
Jun 18, 2010 box Fri home Padres Wade LeBlanc - L Orioles Brian Matusz - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 11-8 0-0 1-1 -155 7.0 9 
Aug 13, 2010 box Fri home Astros Brett Myers - R Pirates Ross Ohlendorf - R 4-1 3 W -2.5 U 9-9 0-0 3-1 -165 7.5 9 
May 30, 2011 box Mon home Mariners Doug Fister - R Orioles Jake Arrieta - R 4-3 1 W 0.0 P 6-8 1-1 3-0 -113 7.0 9 
May 16, 2012 box Wed home Mets Johan Santana - L Reds Mike Leake - R 3-6 -3 L 1.5 O 8-10 0-1 2-3 -130 7.5 9 
Apr 12, 2013 box Fri home Indians Justin Masterson - R White Sox Jose Quintana - L 1-0 1 W -6.5 U 3-5 1-0 1-0 -142 7.5 9 
Apr 15, 2013 box Mon home Athletics Tom Milone - LAstros Erik Bedard - L 11-2 9 W 6.0 O 9-8 0-0 9-0 -180 7.0 9 
Jul 25, 2013 box Thu home Mariners Hisashi Iwakuma - R Twins Kevin Correia - R 8-2 6 W 2.5 O 11-8 3-0 8-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 20, 2013 box Fri home Rays David Price - L Orioles Jason Hammel - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 14-12 0-1 3-1 -175 7.5 10 
Apr 21, 2014 box Mon home Cubs Travis Wood - L Diamondbacks Bronson Arroyo - R 5-1 4 W -2.0 U 9-7 0-0 5-0 -120 8.0 9 
Apr 29, 2014 Tue home Orioles Chris Tillman - R Pirates Charlie Morton - R -135 8.0


----------



## golden contender (Apr 30, 2014)

Hump day card has 2 NBA Playoff power systems one is Undefeated the other has a 43-5 Power angle. In MLB Its 23-2 Double system MLB Blowout Games of the Week with a solid pitching edge and a 13-0 Dominator. There is also a Perfect NHL Game 7 System winner with a Perfect angle. Free MLB Road warrior system below.
On Wednesday the Free MLB Road warrior system side is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 927 at 8:10 eastern. These two were rained out last night but the pitching match between Greinke and Gibson remains. Z. Greinke will look to get his first win here in Minnesota and will likely do so as Road favorites in this range have won 12 of 13 off a home favored loss, vs an opponent off a home dog win. The Dodgers are 3-0 as a road favorite off a home loss. Greinke has better overall numbers than Minnesota right Gibson and Greinke has won his last 4 April road starts so we will back the LA. Dodgers. On Wednesday we have a Powerful slate of games. In MLB its the 23-2 MLB System game of the week and a 13-0 Dominator system. In the NBA We have 2 Big NBA Playoff system winners, one has a 43-5 angle. In the NHL We have a 100% Never lost Historical angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com ot at 646-269-5269  to Jump on and Get on the Giving end of Hump day. For the free play take the LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 1, 2014)

Thursday card has 2 Big 5* NBA Playoff sides one is cashing 97% the other applies to 4 different systems. In MLB The lead play is a 5* Dog from a Solid dog system that has won 89% since 2004. Free MLB System Play below.


Thursday the free MLB Play is on Baltimore. Game 970 at 4:05 eastern.  These two have had quite the little vacation with the abundance of rain postponing there games the last 2 nights. Both teams are off losses in their last game. Those results set up 2 Powerful league wide systems from the database tonight. First for Baltimore we want to play on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less that is off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs. These home teams have won 10 of 11 times since 2004. Now for our second system. We want to play against all road teams that lost on the road as an underdog, if they had 4 or less hits and are playing a home team that lost by 5 or more runs. These road teams do not rebound well as they are just 1-13. The Pirates are 1-8 in their last 9 on the road vs right handers and 0-3 on the road this year with a total the is 8 to 8.5. The Pirates have never faired well on the road vs A.L. East teams losing 14 of 18 the last 10 years. Baltimore has a pitching advantage with B. Norris who has allowed just a pair of runs over 2 starts and 13 innings vs the Pirates. Pittsburgh counters with C. Morton who allowed 7 runs in 2 innings in his only start vs Baltimore and has a 4.85 road Era this year. Look for Baltimore to get the win. On Thursday we have a Powerful card that has 2 NBA 5* Plays both from big playoff systems and a 5* MLB Dog system that has won 89% since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free MLB play take Baltimore in game one. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2014)

Friday Card has 3 Big 5* NBA Playoff Power system plays, two have perfect indicators and one is at 93% long term. MLB 80% DOG system leads the big Bases card that also has a 91% totals system that average over 11 runs per game. NBA + MLB Top plays cash on Pacers and Marlins. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Friday the free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the NY .Rangers at Pittsburgh Penguins game. Rotation numbers 3/4 at 7:05 eastern. These two teams have played over in all meetings this season with every game accumulating at least 6 goals. Both teams play a fast paced style and move the puck from end to end very quickly and both create several scoring chances. The Pens are the #4 scoring team in the league and #2 on the Power play. They have flown over in 6 of the last 8 with 3 or more days rest , 14 of 21 of late vs winning teams and both times this season when the posted total was 5 in their home games. The Rangers are off a big defensive game 7 effort holding Philly to 1 goal. Teams who are off game 7 wins be it at home or away have not been able to produce the same intensity on the defensive end. The Rangers will be able to score on a Penguins team that is average defensively. Look for this game to go over the total tonight. On Friday start the weekend big With a Powerful NBA Lineup that has 3 big 5* Systems, 2 are perfect one is 93% all with long term time tested playoff indicators. In Bases we have an 80% MLB Dog with bite that wins outright and a totals system that is cashing over 90% and averages over 11 runs per game. Top plays cashed with Pacers and Marlins. Contact at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this Big Bases and Buckets card now as we Get the month of May off to a fast start. For the free play take the over 5 goals in the NY Rangers and Pittsburgh Penguins game. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 3, 2014)

Saturday card has 3 Big NBA Plays, one is the 6* 100% Totals System and a 5* Perfect system that dates to 1991 and is a top play side. In MLB Another Big Perfect system dog similar to the Texas Play last night. We also have the Kentucky Derby analysis. Free MLB Totals System below.


On Saturday the free MLB Totals system is on the over in the Detroit at Kansas City game. Rotation numbers 975/976 at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has flown over 15 of 20 and every time the total is more than 8 runs. The system applies to home teams like the Royals that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher by 5 or more runs, if they scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits in a game where the total was 8 or less, vs an opponent off a road dog win by 5 or more runs that had 10 or more hits. These games average over 10 runs. KC has gone over in 6 of 8 at home when the total is 8 to 8.5. Detroit has averaged over 6 runs per game the past week. We have 2 pitchers here in Smyly for the Tigers and Duddy fort he Royals that wont bring back memories of Seaver and Carlton. Duffy makes his first start and the Royals have an elevated 5.45 Home bullpen Era. The Tigers Smyly has an era around 6 on the road. Look for a higher scoring game posting over the total tonight. On Saturday we have 3 Big NBA System Plays, the lead is a 6* Game 7 specific totals system that is 100% and a 5* NBA Power system that has not lost going as far back as 1991. In MLB The Lead play is a 100% Dog system that has won 11 straight, and is similar to last nights Dog win on Texas. We also have a Solid analysis in the 140th Kentucky Derby. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and get it all. For the free Play take the over in the Detroit at Kansas City game. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 4, 2014)

]
 Sunday card has 3 NBA Play and 2 MLB Plays. There are 2 Perfect totals systems, the Sunday night ESPN Side and the 6* Western Conf. Undefeated system side. Top NBA Total cashes on Saturday along with Kentucky Derby. Free MLB Play below

On Sunday the free MLB System Play is on the NY. Yankees. Game 916 at 1:05 eastern/ The Yankees fit a solid system here that has cashed 21 of 29 times and plays on certain home favorites that won by 5 or more runs in their last game as a home favorite of -200 or higher and had 10+ hits, vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. The Yankees blasted Tampa 9-3 on Saturday and have a pitching Edge with C.C. Sabathis who beat the Rays and D. Price 2 weeks ago. Sabathia allowed just 1 run in 7 innings in that game. Today he will face E. Bedard who has struggled with his velocity and clearly is not what he once was. Bedard allowed 4 runs in 3+ inning sin an earlier start vs NY. The Yankees are 4-0 on Sunday while Tampa is 0-4. The Rays are just 3-8 in day games, while hitting .224. In contrast the Yankees are 9-2 in their last 11 day games. Look for the Yankees to win this one. On Sunday we have a Huge 6* 100% Western Conf. System side and a pair of 5* plays in the early game a side and total. In MLB We have a Solid ESPN System winner. Sunday night MLB 3-0 this year. Finally we have a 100% Totals system in bases with several big angles. NBA Top totals plays cashes as well as the Kentucky Derby. Goldencontender@aol.com or 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take the NY. Yankees. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2014)

Monday card has four big 5* plays. In the NBA We have an Undefeated game 1 second round power system. In MLB There are 3 big 5* totals systems, 2 are averaging over 12 runs the past 10 seasons. NBA Top play on Spurs cash. Free NHL Play below.

On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Anaheim Ducks in game 2. Game number 18 at 10:05 eastern. The Ducks will look to rebound tonight in game 2 tonight and history shows they have a solid chance. The Ducks are 8-1 with home loss revenge and have won 6 of the last 8 off 1 exact previous home loss. Prior to their game 1 loss to the Kings the had defeated L.A. 4 of the last 5 times. The Ducks have won 22 of 28 vs Divisional teams. The Kings are riding a 5 game win streak after coming back from a 3-0 deficit against San Jose. Tonight will be the toughest game to win as home teams in game 2 go all out, knowing losing the first 2 at home has historically ended any chance of winning a series. Look for the Ducks to rebound and get game 2 tonight. On Monday we have a Powerful night with 4 top 5* plays. In the NBA we have a Huge round 2 opening game 100% system. In MLB We have 3 Perfect totals systems that date to 2004 and 2 are averaging over 12 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Start the week big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the Anaheim Ducks. GC
HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ V:
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 1-game-nil with site order V (LA. Kings) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2014 NHL Preliminary round:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 224-177 (.559)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 56-45 (.554)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 119-96 (.553)
series record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 33-24 (.579)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 134-267 (.334)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 33-68 (.327)
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 82-133 (.381)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 23-35 (.404)


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2014)

Tuesday Selections include a 23-1 NBA Playoff 2nd Round Power system Play. In MLB We have a 100% 5* Blowout system that wins by 3 runs per game an undefeated Totals system and an 88% Dog system. Free MLB Play below.


On Tuesday the Free MLB System Play is on Oakland. Game 920 at 10:05 eastern. Oakland is too high to unit rate here tonight. However they do apply to a solid system that has won 16 of 19 times the past years and plays on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher and scored 2 or less runs with 4 or more hits and no errors, if they are playing a team off a road dog win that scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits like Seattle. Oakland is 8-0 at home off a home loss where they scored 2 or less runs. Seattle is 0-9 on the road off a road dog win where they scored 4 or less runs. Oakland has J. Chavez going and his numbers are better than Seattle starter Elias. Chavez has 41 k/s in 38 innings and a stellar 1.59 era. Oakland has won all 6 of his starts. Look for Oakland to even the series up tonight. On Tuesday night we have a solid card with a 23-1 NBA 2nd round Power system play and a Powerful MLB lineup that includes a 5* 100% Diamond Cutter Blowout system that wins by an average 3 runs per game, there is also a 100% total and an 88% Dog system. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Blast your book with the finest Data available. For the free play take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2014)

Hump day card has 4 Big plays including the 6* 34-0 West Conf. Game of the Year and a 5* triple system early play. In Bases we have an Undefeated Blowout system that wins by over 3 runs per game and the MLB Total of the week with a Big totals system that has lost once in 11 years. NBA Cashes big again. Free MLB system Play below.
On Wednesday the free MLB Road warrior system side is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 959 at 7:10 eastern. The Cards fit a solid system that has won 11 of 13 times since 2007 and plays on road favorites that are off a 1 run road loss and had 2 or less run on 5+ hits, vs an opponent off a 1 run home favored win also scoring 2 or less on 5 or more hits if both teams had no more than 1 error. Atlanta snapped a 7 game losing streak last night but now have to face St. Louis ace A, Wainwright and he has a stellar 2.06 road era. He will oppose M. Minor making his 2nd start. Wainwright is 7-2 vs the Braves with a 2.90 era. Minor has a 4.56 career era vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to bounce back in this one. On Hump day we bring the bang with 4 big plays led by the 34-0 6* Western Conference Game of the year in NBA. There is also a triple system 5* in the early game and the MLB Totals of the week from a system that has lost once since 2004. Finally a 5* Blowout system from an undefeated system that's winning by over 3 runs per game. NBA Top play cashes again. All are evening games on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and bring the bang to your book on Hump day. For the free play take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 8, 2014)

Thursday there are 3 Big Play up. The Highest rated NHL 2nd round winner with a Big NHL Historical system. In The NBA We nailed another top play with OKC. Tonight we have a Side with 7 Playoff systems. In Bases its a 94% 5* Dominator system that wins by an average 4 runs. Free MLB Totals system play below.
On Thursday the Free MLB Totals Play is on the Over in the Miami at San Diego game. Rotation numbers 903/904 at 10:10 eastern. This game fits a tight totals system that plays to the over every time since 2004 and is based on the premise of a higher scoring game for road dogs like the Marlins that are off a home win and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits, vs an opponent off a loss. The Padres have flown over in 8 of 10 at home with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home loss by 5+ runs and scored 2 or less runs. Miami has gone over in 16 of 22 at night, all 3 times on Thursday and have a road bullpen that has a 5.30 era. Miami averages 5.5 runs over the past week. J. Turner makes his 3rd start and his first two were dismal as he has a 9.90 era and had allowed 11 earned runs in 10 innings. Ian Kennedy has an elevated 5.09 home era. Look for this one to go over the total tonight. On Thursday its a Powerful 3 game pack. The lead is the 2nd Round NHL Game of the Year, an NBA Side with 7 systems, one is cashing 92%. NBA Top play cashes big on Wednesday with OKC. In Bases a rare Blowout system that cashing 94% the last 11 years and Wins by an average 7-3 score. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we Flatten your book like a short stack at Ihop. For the free MLB Totals play Take over 7 runs in the Miami at San Diego game. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2014)

T.G.I.F The 29-1 Inter League Game of the Month leads a solid MLB Package. In the NBA We have a 21-2 System hat dates to 1990 in the Early Game and the 5* Late Game that has 4 playoff System one is hitting over 96%. Congrats to those with us Thursday Nailing top plays in Hockey and MLB. Free MLB System Play below.


On Friday the MLB Free Power system Play is on The Cincinnati Reds. Game 956 at 7:10 eastern. The Reds are the right side in this game but we don't unit rate favorites this high. However, the Reds fit a simple yet effective League wide system that plays on home favorites off a road loss that scored 4 or less runs on 4 or less hits, vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs. If the home team had no errors the system moves to 15-1 since 2004. The Reds are 6-0 at home off a road loss and have a solid pitching edge here tonight. J. Cueto is on the mound and he quietly has put up some impressive numbers. Cueto has a 1.31 era and a .727 Whip. He will Oppose J, Chacin for the Rockies who makes his 2nd Start. Chacin allowed 4 runs in 5 innings in his first start and was not too effective as he allowed several base runners. Colorado has lost 27 of 36 as a road dog in this range. Look for the Rested Reds to take the Opener against a Colorado team arriving from Texas. Tonight we start the weekend Big with 2 Big NBA Plays and 2 MLB Plays. The lead play is the 29-1 Inter League Game of the month in bases. In The NBA We have Multiple Systems in Both NBA Games that date to 1990. In the early game the lead system is 21-2. In the Late Game we have 4 Different system the best of which is hitting at 96% long term. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Most Powerful data in the Industry on your side tonight. Congrats to those with us on Thursday nailing top play winners in the NHL and MLB. For the Free MLB System Play take Cincinnati. GC


SU: 15-1 

Runs: 
Team 6.2 
Opp 2.7 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
Sep 27, 2004 box Mon home Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R Reds Brandon Claussen - L 12-5 7 W 9.5 O 12-8 0-0 11-0 -300 7.5 9 
Jun 20, 2005 box Mon home Astros Andy Pettitte - L Rockies Joe Kennedy - L 7-0 7 W -1.0 U 10-5 0-1 7-0 -210 8.0 9 
May 04, 2007 box Fri home Angels Kelvim Escobar - R White Sox Jose Contreras - R 5-1 4 W -2.0 U 8-6 1-1 4-0 -140 8.0 9 
Jun 25, 2007 box Mon home Indians CC Sabathia - L Athletics Chad Gaudin - R 5-2 3 W -2.0 U 9-9 1-0 3-2 -185 9.0 9 
Sep 07, 2007 box Fri home Mets Michael Pelfrey - R Astros Wandy Rodriguez - L 11-3 8 W 5.0 O 12-13 0-1 9-2 -155 9.0 9 
Apr 25, 2008 box Fri home Rangers Kevin Millwood - ? Twins Nick Blackburn - R 6-5 1 W 1.5 O 14-10 1-2 1-5 -120 9.5 10 
May 16, 2008 box Fri home Braves Jair Jurrjens - R Athletics Dana Eveland - L 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 9-9 1-0 1-2 -155 8.5 9 
May 23, 2008 box Fri home Rays Matt Garza - R Orioles Jeremy Guthrie - R 2-0 2 W -6.5 U 5-4 0-3 2-0 -130 8.5 9 
Oct 01, 2008 box Wed home Cubs Ryan Dempster - R Dodgers Derek Lowe - R 2-7 -5 L 1.5 O 9-8 1-1 2-5 -155 7.5 9 
Apr 13, 2009 box Mon home Pirates Zach Duke - L Astros Brian Moehler - R 7-0 7 W -2.5 U 14-4 0-0 7-0 -140 9.5 9 
Apr 20, 2009 box Mon home Diamondbacks Jon Garland - R Rockies Jason Marquis - R 6-3 3 W -1.5 U 10-8 1-2 5-0 -115 10.5 9 
Jul 27, 2009 box Mon home Reds Homer Bailey - R Padres Joshua Geer - R 6-4 2 W 0.0 P 5-8 0-1 5-0 -165 10.0 9 
Apr 16, 2010 box Fri home Pirates Zach Duke - L Reds Mike Leake - R 4-3 1 W -1.0 U 9-7 2-0 3-0 -125 8.0 9 
Jun 11, 2010 box Fri home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Pirates Ross Ohlendorf - R 6-2 4 W 0.0 P 12-5 0-0 5-1 -265 8.0 9 
Apr 13, 2012 box Fri home Red Sox Josh Beckett - R Rays David Price - L 12-2 10 W 5.5 O 16-6 0-1 11-1 -130 8.5 9 
Sep 11, 2012 box Tue home Rangers Matt Harrison - L Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 6-4 2 W 0.5 O 8-7 0-3 4-0 -235 9.5 9 

May 09, 2014 Fri home Reds Johnny Cueto - R Rockies Jhoulys Chacin - R


----------



## golden contender (May 10, 2014)

On Saturday we have 4 Big 5* plays up. In the NBA The West Conference Total of the month with 10 Powerful angles and a 100% System Side in early game on ABC. In MLB We have a 5* 100% Road warrior system and a total that averages over 12 runs. MLB Top play cashes on Oakland NBA Splits. Free MLB Power Angle Play below.

The Saturday free MLB Play is on the LA. Dodgers at 4:10 eastern. The Dodgers will look to break a 3 game losing streak after losing the 2nd of this 4 game series last night to San Francisco. They have Zach Greinke going and when he starts and is a home favorite of -140 or higher and did not blow a 5 or more run lead in his last start his teams are an incredible 31-2. Greinke is 3-0 in his career vs the Giants and has won 7 of his last 8 home starts in May. His 2.37 home era is far better than his counterpart Matt Cain who has a 5.25 road era and has lost 7 of his last 8 to the Dodgers. Cain has also lost his last 4 starts when he threw between 60 and 90 pitches in his last start. Look for the LA. Dodgers to win this one. On Saturday its the Western Conference Total of the Month with 10 angles, the 100% Power system side in the Easter conference side with the system dating to 1990. In bases we have 2 Powerhouse plays. The 5* MLB Road warrior system that has not lost in over 11 years and a 14-1 Totals system that averages over 12 runs per game. Congrats to those with us on Friday for easy top play winner on Oakland. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on the most Powerful data and material in the Industry on your side tonight. For the free MLB Play take the LA. Dodgers. GC

SU: 31-2 
Runs 
Team 5.4 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 box Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R 6-4 2 W 3.5 O 9-10 0-0 4-0 -170 6.5 9 
Apr 06, 2014 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 6-2 4 W 1.5 O 7-8 0-0 4-0 -148 6.5 9 
Apr 18, 2014 box Fri home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Wade Miley - L 2-4 -2 L -1.0 U 5-7 2-0 0-2 -180 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2014 box Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Cole Hamels - L 5-2 3 W 0.5 O 12-5 0-0 3-0 -158 6.5 9

May 10, 2014 Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R -150 7.0


----------



## golden contender (May 11, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Sunday we have the 6* 100% 2nd Round NBA Game of the Year and a powerful Double system total. In MLB we have a 100% Power Angle and system in the ESPN Sunday night MLB Game. Saturday card sweeps in Both NBA and MLB. Free MLB Power system play below.
On Sunday the Free MLB System Play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 970 at 1:40 eastern. Tampa Bay fits a solid system here today that is 62-17 since 2004 and plays on certain home favorites off a home favored win by 5 or more runs if they had 10 or more hits and are taking on an opponent, like Cleveland that is off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs and the total today is 8 or less and both teams had 1 or no errors. Tampa averages 5 runs per game at home and they have C. Archer on the mound and they have won 7 of his last 8 home starts. Cleveland is 1-4 on Sunday and 2-8 on the road when the total is 8 to 8.5. They have Tomlin on the mound and he has lost 4 of his last 5 road starts and has allowed 8 runs in 11 innings in 2 starts here. With Cleveland hitting just .221 on the road we will Take Tampa today. Coming off the Saturday MLB + NBA Sweep we have the 6* 2nd Round NBA Play of the Year and a Big Double system total in the late game. In Bases we have the 100% Sunday night Side on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to End the week big on Sunday with the Most Powerful Data in the Industry. For the free play take Tampa Bay today. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2014)

Huge Monday has rare 7* 100% NHL Playoff Game of the year with historical angles that is perfect since the 40/s. In The NBA We have Both 5* Sides one is a Triple Perfect play the other has 5 systems. In Bases we have a Pair of totals one is 10-0 since 2004 the other has a 28-4 Pitching Indicator. Free MLB Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the SF. Giants. Game 908 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants fir a nice 83% system here tonight that plays on home favorites off road dog win at +140 or higher and scored 5 or more runs,vs an opponent like the Braves that are off a home favored win at -140 or higher. The Braves have lost all 3 to the Giants this season and are averaging under 2 runs in their last 7 games. They are hitting just .219 on the road. The Giants arrive back home after taking 3 of 4 from the LA Dodgers and are now a solid 11-4 vs winning teams. The Braves have Gavin Floyd making just his 2nd start and he will face T. Lincecum who has been solid vs the Braves and has allowed just 3 earned runs in his last 19 innings against them. After that it gets even tougher for Atlanta as the Giants have a Home bullpen with a 0.73 era. Look for the Giants to take the opener. On Monday we have perhaps the most Powerful card thus far this year. The 7* Rare NHL Playoff Game of the Year from a Huge Historical system that dates to the 1940/s. In the NBA we have a Pair of 5*Sides one has 5 systems, the other has 2 Huge 100% systems and a 100% Angle. In MLB we have a Pair of totals, one is a 5* From a rare 10-0 game 1 system, the other has a 28-4 Pitching angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Flatten your book big with the most powerful data in the industry tonight. For the free play. Take the San Francisco Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2014)

Tuesday card has a perfect Historical angle in the NBA Playoffs. In MLB an 18-1 Blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs Per game and a 91% MLB Power system play. Monday card sweeps going 5-0. Free MB System Side below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Play is on the Philadelphia Phillies. Game 976 at 7:05 eastern. The Angels travel in tonight off a loss in Toronto last night. Road dogs in this range that lost as a road dog by 2 or more runs last night and scored 4 or less runs have lost 17 of the last 20 times, vs an opponent off a 1 run road loss that also scored 4 or less runs. The Angels are just 6-22 as a road dog from +125 to +150 and they have Shoemaker making his first start of the season. He will oppose veteran lefty Cliff Lee who has a stellar 2.06 home earned run average. The Phillies are 9-1 as a home favorite off a road loss after scoring 4 or less runs. In game one of this series we will back the Phillies. On Tuesday we have a solid 100% Historical angle in the NBA, A 5* 18-1 MLB Blowout system that wins by 4 runs per game and a 91% MLB Power system play. Monday card sweeps, NBA, NHL + MLB Going 5-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash. For the free play take the Phillies. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2014)

*





Wednesday card has the East Conference NBA Total of the Month, a 24-1 System Side and in MLB The total of the week with a 21-4 system. Free NHL historical angle below.*
On Wednesday the Free NHL Play is on Boston. Game 76 at 7:05 eastern. Boston appears to be the right side here tonight. As seen below in our Historical grid. Home teams in this exact sequence are 8-1 all time in any round and have won both times in round 2. In 1994, the Boston Bruins on home ice beat the Montreal Canadiens in Game 7 of their first round series. In 2004, Montreal returned the favor in Boston in Game 7 of their first round series. Overall, Montreal has won four of the five previous Game 7 meetings between the two teams, with two of three Game 7 victories were in Boston. The Bruins have a 12-7 Home record in games sevens. This year they are 10-2 off a loss by 2 or more goals and 8-2 after scoring 1 or less goals. Montreal was great extending the series and giving Boston a togh series. However the Bruins are the choice to rebound and advance to take on the NY Rangers. On Hump day we bring the bang with the NBA Eastern Conference Totals of the month, a 24-1 Side system and the MLB Totals of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of these plays on your side. For the free NHL Play take Boston. RV
*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWLWWL @ HHVVHV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWLWWL with site order HHVVHV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2014 NHL Preliminary rounds:
Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 14-3 (.824)
Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 5-1 (.833)
Game 7 record, NHL only, all rounds: 8-1 (.889)
Game 7 record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 2-0 (1.000)*


----------



## golden contender (May 15, 2014)

Thursday card has the 94% Power system MLB Game of there Week and a 5* 23-2 NBA Double system Winner. There is also a 4* NBA Totals System cashing over 90% long term. Free MLB Matinee totals system below.
On Thursaday the Free MLB Matinee totals system play is on the uNder in the Chicago at St. Louis game. Rotation numbers955/956 at 1:45 eastern. These two were trained out last night so the pitching match has Hammel for the Cubs and Wacha for the Cards. Hammel has a solid 1.95 road era and has gone under in all 4 road starts. Wacha has a stellar 2.88 era this season and has stayed under in 2 of 3 vs thE cubs. Home favorites of -140 or higher like the Cardinals that are off a 1 run home favored loss in their last game and scored 4 or less runs have played under 12 of 14 times the past few seasons vs an opponentnoff a 1 run road dog loss and also scored 4 or less run sand had 10+ hits. The Cubs have played under in 5 of 7 on the road when the total is 7 or less and hit just .222 in day games. Look for a low scoring game.. On Thursday we have a Powerful card with 2 big 5* plays. In MLB its the 94% Game of the week from a system that wins by 3 runs per game. In The NBA We have a 23-2 Double system winner and a 4* Totals from a totals system cashing over 90% long term in the NBA Playoffs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and bang your book good tonight with the most powerful data jun the industry. For the free play take the unde run the chicago at St. louis game. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 16, 2014)

Friday card has the National League 100% Blowout Game of the Month and a Pair of 5* Totals that are Both from Undefeated totals system that have lost in over 10 years. Thursday sweeps 4-0 in Bases and baskets. Free MLB System Play
On Thursday the Free MLB System Play is on the Colorado Rockies. Game 910 at 8:40 eastern. Colorado is a perfect 10-0 on this field the last 10 times the total is 10 to 10.5 and they are 4-0 at home off a road loss. They have won their last 3 here vs leftys and fit a solid system that has won 13 of the last 15 times when playing on certain home favorites that are off a 1 run road loss and scored 2 or less runs and are playing an opponent off a road win that scored 5 or more, like the Padres in this one San Diego took the night cap last night to split their double header with the Reds. However, they are scoring just 2.4 runs per game on the road compared to Colorado who scored over 7 runs here at home. The Padres are also a dismal 2-9 on the road when the total is 10 or higher. The Pitching also favors the Rockies here as J. Delarosa is 3-0 at home and has a 12-4 record vs San Diego. E. Stults for the Padres allowed 5 runs in 4+ inning here and has a 6.62 road era. Based on all the data above we will recommend Colorado tonight. Start the weekend big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on as we have a Powerful MLB Card that is led by the National League Game of the Month from a Huge Never lost blowout system and a Pair of 5* Totals,both are perfect one average 12 runs per game. MLB Has been solid again this year. Thursday we were 4-0 Sweeping the board again. Put the power of our unprecedented data on your side tonight as we flatten your book like a short stack at Ihop. For the free play take Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 17, 2014)

Saturday its the MLB 100% Total of the Month taking center stage from an Undefeated Totals system. In side action we have a 24-0 Triple Perfect Selection with powerful angles. We also have the Preakness Stakes analysis with a nice set of exotics. MLB Top play on Dodgers an easy winner. Free NHL Play below
On Saturday in the free NHL The Totals Play is on the under in the NY .Rangers at Montreal Canadiens game at 1:05 eastern. These two have has dome low scoring games over the past few years as the last 8 games their have been no more than 5 total goal scored. This year in 3 games between these two both teams combined for just 4 goals. Here in Montreal the last 6 have stayed under the total. The Rangers allow the least amount of power plays in the league and have the #3 defense on the road this year. Montreal, has the #4 home defense and the 28th worst home scoring rank. The Rangers have played under in 6 of 7 with 3 or more days rest and 10 of the last 13 vs winning teams. Montreal has played under in 16 of 23 off a win by 2 or more goals and 5 of the last 7 vs Metro Division teams. Both Goalies Lundquist for the Rangers and Price for Montreal are top echelon caliber net minders and will be tough to score on. The the under in what appears to be another low scoring game. On Saturday we have the 100% MLB Total of the Month from a Rare never lost totals system and a 24-0 Triple perfect Power angle play. Finally the Comprehensive Preakness Stakes analysis with some solid exotics. Last nights Top play Cashed big with the LA. Dodgers. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take the under in the NY. Rangers at Montreal game. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2014)

Sunday Triple Play. In the NBA The Double 90% system side. In MLB The ESPN Sunday night Game of the Month and an Afternoon 5* 100% Blowout system that's Winning by over 3 runs per game. Saturday card nailed the Preakness Stakes Exacta and our Top Side play on the Phillies. Free NHL Play below
*On Sunday the free NHL power Play is on the Chicago Black Hawks. Game 4 at 3:05 eastern. Chicago and all game 1 homers in this round are a 65% proposition historically and as see below. Chicago has an even bigger edge though as the catch the Kings off a game 7 road win off their arch Rival in Anaheim. Unlike the NY. Rangers who also took to the road off a game 7 road win, the Kings will not have the benefit of 3 days rest. They are right back to start this series after a win late Friday night and are back for a day game on Sunday against a Rested Chicago team that is 23-6 and 7-1 this year at home when the total is 5 or less. Chicago has won 4 of their last 5 Semi final games and is 5-0 at home against the Kings outscoring them 14-7 in the process. LA Has lost all 3 meetings this season and will be up against it here today. Take Chicago. End the week big with 3 Powerful plays. In the NBA There are 2 Playoffs Systems Both cashing over 90% long term. In MLB We have the Sunday night ESPN Game of the Month and an Afternoon 5* Blowout system that wins on average by over 3 runs per game. Saturday top side on Phillies wins and We cashed the Preakness stakes Exacta. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play take The Chicago Blackhawks. GC
HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Playing Game 1 @ H:Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team playing Game 1 @ H (Chicago) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2014 NHL and NBA Quarterfinals rounds:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 834-410 (.670)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 200-114 (.637)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 398-220 (.644)
series record, NHL only, Semifinals round: 94-50 (.653)
Game 1 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 833-411 (.670)
Game 1 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 203-111 (.646)
Game 1 record, NHL only, all rounds: 400-218 (.647)
Game 1 record, NHL only, Semifinals round: 94-50 (.653*


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2014)

*Monday card has 2 Powerful 5* plays. In the NBA a 96% Long term playoff system with a Perfect Angle and a 5* Perfect system MLB Totals play with 11 statistical indicators. Free NHL Preview below.
Monday NHL Playoff Preview Game 2 NY. Rangers at Montreal Canadiens at 8:05 eastern on NBC Sports Network. This series resumes here tonight with the NY. Rangers holding a 1-0 lead courtesy of their 7-1 game one win on Saturday afternoon. In that game the Rangers put away a Montreal team that appeared disorganized on defense with several breakdowns. The Rangers score in bunches and had the game put away early ion the 3rd period. The Rangers outburst was a surprise to many as they scored just 1 goal in 3 games this season vs Montreal. Now they head into game 2 which should be much tougher. In fact as seen below. All road teams in game 2 of this round are 18-32 good for 36% off a game 1 road win. The Rangers are on an 0-5 run in game 2 of a 7 game series off a win and are a dismal 0-12 when leading in a playoff series. However, the Rangers take the fewest amount of penalties in the league and have the #3 power play kill unit. They have played excellent defense and have Lundquist in goal. New York has won 4 straight games and have allowed 2 or less goals in each of those wins. This should be a closely contested game and 7 of the last 8 between these two teams have had 5 or less goals scored. Look for this one to be close late with goals at a premium in what should be a solid game. We will lean with the under 5 goals. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Start the week big with us as we have a 5* NBA 96% System winner and a 100% 5* MLB Totals system tonight. GC
HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ V:Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 1-game-nil with site order V (N.Y. Rangers) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2014 NHL Quarterfinals rounds:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 230-181 (.560)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 69-42 (.622)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 122-96 (.560)
series record, NHL only, Semifinals round: 29-21 (.580)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 137-274 (.333)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 41-70 (.369)
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 83-135 (.381)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Semifinals round: 18-32 (.360)*


----------



## golden contender (May 20, 2014)

Tuesday card has the 6* Eastern Conference NBA Play of the Year with 3 Systems one is perfect. In MLB We have 2 Perfect totals system and a 5* Road warrior blowout system that wins by over 3 runs per game. All are top plays and backed by League wide database systems. Free MLB System play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB system play is on the Boston Redsox. Game 918 at 7:10 eastern. Boston qualifies in a simple yet effective league wide system that is cashing at 87% since 2004. we are playing on certain game 1 of a series home favorites off a home loss, if they scored 2 or less runs and are taking on a team that comes in off a road favored loss, also scoring 2 or less runs. Boston has lost 4 straight and 3 in a row here at home after a sweep by Detroit. Tonight they take on Toronto. Boston is 10-4 in games where the total is 9 to 9.5 and has won 10 of 14 vs left handers while averaging 5.3 runs. J. Happ for Toronto has a an era over 5 vs Boston and Doubront for the Sox has 2 solid home starts vs the jays allowing 4 runs in 13+ innings. Look for Boston to take the opener.. On Tuesday we have a Powerful top play card that has the 6* Eastern Conference Triple system Play of the Year. One of the Systems has never lost, the other 2 are cashing 90% or higher. We also have several solid indicators. In bases we have 2 top totals play both from undefeated league wide systems both with a plethora of High end angles.We also have a big 5* road warrior system from a perfect database system that's winning by over 3 runs per game. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. Don't miss out all have a comprehensive analysis using the most innovative material in the industry. For the free play take the Boston Redsox. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2014)

On Wednesday there are 3 Big Plays up and 2 are 5* plays. In the NBA We cashed big again last night with Miami tonight we have a 5* With 5 Big playoff system one is 96%. In MLB We have the Total of the week from a system that is 14-1 and averages over 12 runs. Free MLB Play below
On Hump day the free MLB Power system play is on the Atlanta Braves. Game 956 at 7:10 eastern. The Braves fit a solid dominator system that plays on any home team with a total that is 8 or less that were home favorites of -140 or higher last night with a total that was 8 or less that won by 5 or more runs and had an error in the win, vs an opponent like the Brewers here tonight that are off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits. These home teams have won 15 of 17 times since 2005. E. Santana has a 3-0 home record with a 1.66 era. In contrast K. Lohse for the Milwaukee has a 3.52 road era. The Braves have won 6 of the last 8 in the series here and are 11-4 at home when the total is 7 or less. The Brewers are 2-9 as a road dog off a 5+ run road dog loss and are hitting a paltry .217 the past week. Look for the Braves to take another from the Brewers here tonight. On Hump day we get you on the"Giving End" with a solid card that has 2 big 5* plays. The MLB Total of the week averaging 12 runs from a 14-1 totals system. MLB Top play cashes on Oakland. In The NBA Another Big 5* Side that has 5 Powerful playoff systems in effect one is 96% since 1990. Last night we cashed yet another NBA Top play on Miami. Don't miss out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and bang your book good on Hump day with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 22, 2014)

Thursday The National league Game of the Month from a Perfect MLB System that wins by nearly 4 runs per game. There is also a rare system in an early game that has won every time since 2004 and a 92% MLB Totals system. Free MLB Play below

On Thursday the free MLB Play is on the Under in the Oakland at Tampa Bay Game at 4:10 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has gone under 11 of 12 times for road favorites like Oakland that are off a 1 run road favored win and scored 4 or less runs and had 4 or less hits and no errors, vs an opponent like Tampa that lost by 1 run at home and Scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits. Oakland won despite getting just 1 hit last night which is rare. They have played under the total 3 of 4 times on the road off a 1 run road win where they scored 4 or less runs. Today the have S. Gray going and he has been a road warrior. In his last 33 innings on the road he has allowed just 4 earned runs. In his only start vs Tampa he went 6 shutout innings. A. Cobb goes for the Rays and he has pitched under in 3 of his last 4 home starts and has allowed just 3 runs in 16 innings vs Oakland. Look for this one to stay under today. See the system that applies to this one below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with our Triple Perfect National League Game of the Month, 92% totals system and early Undefeated system winners. For the free play Take Tampa and Oakland to go under the total. GC
OU: 1-11-0 

Runs 
Team 3.8 
Opp 2.2 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 13, 2004 box Thu away Athletics Mark Redman - L Tigers Mike Maroth - L 1-3 -2 L -5.0 U 5-12 0-0 0-3 -130 9.0 9 
Sep 15, 2004 box Wed away Giants Brett Tomko - R Brewers Wes Obermueller - ? 8-1 7 W -0.5 U 11-4 0-1 7-0 -185 9.5 9 
Jul 07, 2005 box Thu away Cardinals Jason Marquis - R Diamondbacks Claudio Vargas - ? 1-2 -1 L -8.0 U 6-5 0-0 0-1 -175 11.0 9 
Jul 08, 2006 box Sat away Yankees Chien Ming Wang - R Rays Scott Kazmir - L 5-1 4 W -3.0 U 11-6 1-1 5-0 -110 9.0 9 
Aug 15, 2007 box Wed away Phillies Kyle Kendrick - R Nationals Tim Redding - R 2-4 -2 L -3.0 U 5-10 0-0 0-3 -110 9.0 9 
Sep 05, 2009 box Sat away Angels John Lackey - R Royals Zack Greinke - R 2-1 1 W -4.5 U 10-7 0-1 1-1 -110 7.5 10 
Jul 27, 2010 box Tue away Yankees CC Sabathia - L Indians Josh Tomlin - R 1-4 -3 L -4.0 U 5-10 2-0 0-4 -240 9.0 9 
Aug 18, 2010 box Wed away Padres Clayton Richard - L Cubs Casey Coleman - R 5-1 4 W -3.5 U 11-7 0-0 4-0 -145 9.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed away Angels Ervin Santana - R Indians David Huff - L 3-1 2 W -4.0 U 6-0 1-5 2-1 -120 8.0 9 
Apr 25, 2012 box Wed away Rockies Jhoulys Chacin - R Pirates Charlie Morton - R 1-5 -4 L -1.5 U 6-11 0-0 0-5 -120 7.5 9 
Sep 20, 2012 box Thu away Phillies Tyler Cloyd - R Mets Jeremy Hefner - R 16-1 15 W 9.0 O 21-3 0-0 15-0 -125 8.0 9 
May 19, 2013 box Sun away Diamondbacks Wade Miley - L Marlins Ricky Nolasco - R 1-2 -1 L -4.5 U 6-5 0-0 0-2 -148 7.5 9 

May 22, 2014 Thu away Athletics Sonny Gray - R Rays Alex Cobb - R -120 7.0


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2014)

T.G.I.F and there are 3 MLB Plays going. One is the 5* 100% Game of the Week, There is also a 91% Road warrior and a Perfect dog system. MLB Power system play below in the Milwaukee at Miami game
FRIDAY IS FREE- CONTACT INFO BELOW
On Friday the Free MLB System Play is on the Miami Marlins. Game 956 at 7:10 eastern. The Marlins are averaging 6 runs per game at home and are a solid 8-1 at home the last few seasons off a 1 run home win. Tonight they fit a powerful 88% system that plays on any home team that is off a home dog win and scored 4 or less runs on 5 or more hits, vs an opponent like Milwaukee that is off a road dog loss that also scored 4 or less runs on 5 or more hits. Miami has Koehler on the mound and he has been dominating at home going 5-0 allowing just 2 earned runs in 28 innings. Milwaukee will counter with M. Estrada and he has lost both career starts in Miami and he is 1-4 in his last 5 road starts in May. Look for Miami to take the Opener. On Friday we have 3 Big MLB System Plays up. The lead play is the 5* Game of the week from a 100% Dominator system. There is also a dog system that is perfect since 2008 and a 91% MLB Road warrior system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and see the Most Powerful data available in MLB as all systems are direct from the League wide database systems and Pitching database. For the free MLB System Play take Miami. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2014)

Big Saturday card has a 6* NBA Play from A playoff system that has cashed an amazing 72 of 73 times. In MLB We have a 38-4 Masterpiece system in Day action and the NHL Game 3 Historical system play from the NHL Database. Free MLB Play below.

On Saturday the free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Washington Nationals. Game 911 at 7:05 eastern. Washington has their ace in Stephen Strasburg on the mound and he has won both career starts here in Pittsburgh. Washington has won 6 of his last 8 road starts in May allowing 6 runs in 30 innings. He will face Pirates right G. Cole who has decent numbers but not as tight as Strasburg. The Nationals are 20-7 as a road favorite off a road loss. For the Power system we note that road favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a 1 run road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs have won 20 of 20 the last 10+ seasons vs an opponent off a 1 run home favored win and scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits with no errors. Look for Washington to bounce back and win this one. Don't miss the Saturday card with a 6* NBA Playoff system that has cashed 72 of 73 times and a 5* early 38-4 MLB Masterpiece system. In the NHL We have the Game 3 Historical system side from the NHL Playoff Database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as Flatten your book all Memorial day weekend long. For the free MLB Play take Washington tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2014)

Sunday card has the 6* 3rd round NBA Play of the Year with 11 powerful system and several big statistical indicators that apply. Last night top play cashes with Miami. NBA Top plays over 70% last 4 seasons. In Bases we have an Afternoon Dominator system and a 90% Sunday night MLB Totals System. Free MLB Play below.

On Sunday the free MLB System Play is on the LA. Angels. Game 976 at 3:35 eastern. The Angles fit a solid system that has won 21 of 29 times and plays on certain home favorites off home loss by 2 or more runs, if they scored 4 or less runs but had 10 or more hits, vs an opponent like KC That is off a road win and scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits with no errors. The Royals won 7-4 in extra innings last night but are 0-4 as a road dog off a road win where they scored 5 or more runs and 1-4 as a road dog from +125 to +150. The Angels are 15-5 with a total that is 8 to 8.5 and have won 5 of 6 of late vs leftys. As a home favorite off a home loss by 2 or more runs they are 5-0. In the Pitching G. Richards for LA and better numbers than KC lefty J. Vargas. Look for the Angels to bounce back and beat the Royals tonight. On Sunday end the Week big As we have the 3rd Round 6* NBA Playoff Game of the Year. NBA Top plays over 70% the last 4 years in the playoffs. Tonight the 6* has 11 different systems and Several big angles. In Bases we have an Afternoon Blowout system and the ESPN Sunday night total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the Most innovative data in the industry. Congrats to those with us for a 6* Winner last night on the Miami Heat. For the free play take the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 26, 2014)

Memorial Day NBA from 3 Powerful Historical systems, Sat and Sunday cashed with Miami and OKC. In MLB we have a 14-0 Rare Destroyer system winning by over 3 runs and a 100% Perfect totals system in day action. Free MLB System Play below

On Memorial day the free MLB power system Play is on the Philadelphia Phillies. Game 908 at 5:05 eastern. The Phillies were no hit here on Sunday losing 6-0 to the Dodgers and J. Beckett. Today they should atone as we play on home teams off a home loss that has 4 or less hits, vs an opponent off a road loss that also had 4 or less hits. These teams win over 85% of the time. The Phils are 8-3 at home off a home loss where they had 2 or less hits. They have won 13 of the last 16 here vs Colorado. The Rockies have J. Chacin going and he is 0-4 with an era near 5. Look for the Phillies to take the Opener here today. On Memorial day we have a Powerful card with a triple system NBA Play and 2 Big MLB Plays. In day action a 100% Totals system with 6 angles. In the evening we have a 14-0 Destroyer system that wins by over 3 runs on average since 2004. NBA Top plays sweep This weekend with Miami and OKC. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free Play take the Phillies. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2014)

Tuesday card has 5* NBA Triple system Playoff payoff side. In MLB We cashed another top play on Memorial day. Tonight we have a 5* MLB Game of the Month from a system that wins by nearly 4 runs per game and a solid 90% totals system. Free MLB Play below

On Tuesday the free MLB Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 960 at 10:10 eastern. The Dodgers have Z. Greinke going tonight and when Greinke starts and is a home favorite of -140 or higher his teams are 32-2 if he did not blow a 5 or more run lead in his last start. Greinke is 4-1 vs the Reds and 8-1 in his last 9 home starts in May. The Reds are 0-7 on the road off a 1 run road loss where they scored 4 or less runs and have lost 6 of the last 7 here in the series vs the Dodgers. This one of those games where they are hurt with the absence of Joey Votto as he hits .381 with 3 homers in 21 at bats vs Greinke. The Reds counter with A.Simon who has some solid numbers, but not as good as Greinke. The lines a tad high to unit rate but the Dodgers appear to be the right side here tonight. On Tuesday there are 3 Big Plays up led by the MLB Game of the Month from a huge system that wins by almost 4 runs per game. There is also a 90% MLB Totals system and a 5* Triple system NBA Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out. For the free play take the LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 28, 2014)

Wednesday card has the NBA Game of the Week with 5 Power systems and 2 Perfect Angles. In MLB We swept the board and tonight there is the 5* MLB Dog of the Month from a solid system and a 28-4 Totals Angle. Free MLB Play below

The MLB Free system is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 930 at 8:15 eastern. The Cardinals fit a powerful 21-1 system that dates to 2005 and plays on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs at -140 or higher and had 10 or more hits with 1 or less errors, vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs that scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits , like the Yankees tonight. New York is 2-7 as a road dog off a road loss by 5 or more runs. The Cardinals have won 5 of 7 as a home favorite off a home win by 5 or more runs. The Cards have a hot Shelby Miller on the mound and they have won 6 of his last 7 starts. Miller has won 7 of his last 8 home starts and has never allowed a run at home in the month of May in his brief career going 21+ scoreless the last 2 years. The Yankees counter with Kuroda who has lost 3 of 4 on the road and needs a night light as he has lost 6 of 7 starts at night. Kuroda is a mediocre 5-11 in his last 16 road May starts. With all the aforementioned data favoring St. Louis we will look their way tonight. On Hump day get on the giving end with 3 Big Plays. MLB Swept last night. Tonight we have the 5* Dog of the Month from a Huge dog system that has won 7 straight times. There is also a 28-4 totals Play and the NBA Game of the Week with 5 Powerful Playoff systems. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bang your Book good tonight. For the free MLB Play take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2014)

Thursday card has MLB Total of the Week, a Double 100% Perfect NBA System Play + the NHL Historical system side. Wednesday card cashes 2 of 3. Free MLB Road warrior system play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Baltimore Orioles. Game 965 at 8:10 eastern. Baltimore fits a powerful system that plays on road favorites off a road loss by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent like Houston that is off a 5+ road win. The Orioles have won 12 of 15 in the series and catch Houston on a 5 game win streak all of which were on the road as they not return home off a long 10 game road trip without the benefit of a day off to get settled back in. The Astros are 2-6 as a home dog in this range. The Orioles are averaging 5.7 runs the past week and have a solid Pitching edge with U. Jimenez who is 4-0 with a 2.32 era vs Houston, who counters with B. Peacock and his elevated 5.20 era. With Baltimore 4-0 as a road favorite off a 5+ run road loss we will back the Birds tonight. On Thursday there are 3 solid plays up in MLB, NBA and the NHL. In bases its the MLB Totals of the Week. In the NBA We have a Powerful Double perfect system Play and the NHL historical system that is undefeated all time. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put this Powerful data on your side tonight. For the free play take Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2014)

Friday card has 5* MLB Blowout system winning by over 3 runs per game 2 Dogs from a high end dog system, the NHL Historical systems side, In the NBA we cashed again tonight its the Game 6 System side. Free MLB totals Play below.
On Friday the Free MLB Totals Play is on the Over in the San Diego at Chicago White sox game. Rotation numbers 829/830 at 8:10 eastern This game fits a solid totals system that is a perfect 9-0 and averages over 11 runs per game for any home team, like the Whitesox that are off as home win and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 2 or more runs that scored 5 or more in the loss and no more than 1 error. The Padres have flown over the total in 11 of 14 games on the road in this range while the Whitesox are a perfect 8-0 to the over on Friday nights. Both Starting pitchers Danks for Chicago and Kennedy for San Diego have pedestrian like 4.82 Era numbers over the last 3 games. Look for this one to sail over the totals tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight and start the week big with a Powerful multi sport card that has Baskets, Bases and NHL Hockey. For the free pay take the over in the San Diego at Chicago Whitesox game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2014)

Monday card has the 100% MLB Dog of the Year from an Undefeated League wide system that has won all 14 times. There are also a Pair of totals systems from 13-1 and 11- 1 systems. Free MLB Preview Play below

On Monday the MLB Preview Play is in the Chicago White Sox and LA. Dodgers game at 10:10 eastern. The Dodgers apply to the 15-1 League Wide power system below that has won 15 of 16 times. However its hard to unit rate favorites in this range. It is worth noting that these home favorites are winning by over 3 runs in this system. We want to do is play on home favorites in this range that were at home and favored in their last game, vs an opponent, which is the White Sox in this game, that are off a home favored win at -140 or higher. This very simple set of parameters have produced solid results since 2004. The Dodgers have done well in the Inter League as they average 5.6 runs. LA has their ace on the mound in Clayton Kershaw tonight. In his last 9 home starts Kershaw has allowed just 11 earned runs, spanning 62 innings. Tonight he will oppose J. Quintana for Chicago who has been decent despite pitching for a mediocre team. The White Sox are off the win at home vs the Padres on Sunday. However, they are a terrible 1-15 on the road off a home game. They have also lost 4 of 5 as a road dog in this range. While its hard to lay such a high number with the Dodgers, they do have a plethora of Solid indicators on their side tonight. See the Power system Below. On Monday we have 3 Powerful Play up, one is the MLB Dog of the Year from an Incredible 100% System where dogs have won all 14 times. There are also a pair Of totals systems that are 13-1 and 11-1. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Start the week big with this Triple pack. For the free play take the LA. Dodgers. GC
SU: 15-1 

Runs 
Team 7.2 
Opp 3.9 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
Aug 31, 2004 box Tue home Red Sox Curt Schilling - ? Angels John Lackey - R 10-7 3 W 7.5 O 16-15 0-2 9-0 -200 9.5 9 
Sep 13, 2004 box Mon home Athletics Tim Hudson - R Rangers Juan Dominguez - R 7-6 1 W 4.0 O 8-12 1-1 1-2 -250 9.0 10 
Apr 22, 2005 box Fri home Cardinals Jason Marquis - R Astros Brandon Duckworth - R 8-7 1 W 5.5 O 9-11 0-1 7-0 -210 9.5 9 
Sep 20, 2005 box Tue home Angels Bartolo Colon - R Rangers Juan Dominguez - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 7-5 3-0 2-0 -210 8.5 9 
Sep 23, 2005 box Fri home Yankees Shawn Chacon - R Blue Jays Ted Lilly - L 5-0 5 W -5.0 U 8-4 0-1 5-0 -220 10.0 9 
Aug 15, 2006 box Tue home Twins Johan Santana - L Indians Jake Westbrook - R 4-1 3 W -3.5 U 8-4 0-0 4-0 -200 8.5 9 
May 11, 2007 box Fri home Twins Johan Santana - L Tigers Mike Maroth - L 3-7 -4 L 2.0 O 11-13 0-1 0-4 -200 8.0 9 
Jun 05, 2007 box Tue home Blue Jays Roy Halladay - R Rays Andy Sonnanstine - R 12-11 1 W 14.5 O 12-17 3-1 1-7 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 24, 2007 box Wed home Red Sox Josh Beckett - R Rockies Jeff Francis - L 13-1 12 W 5.5 O 17-6 0-0 12-0 -210 8.5 9 
Oct 01, 2008 box Wed home Phillies Cole Hamels - L Brewers Yovani Gallardo - R 3-1 2 W -4.5 U 4-4 1-1 3-0 -200 8.5 9 
May 06, 2009 box Wed home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L Nationals Daniel Cabrera - R 10-3 7 W 3.5 O 11-6 0-2 8-0 -205 9.5 9 
Jun 09, 2009 box Tue home Dodgers Chad Billingsley - R Padres Chris Young - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 11-10 0-1 3-2 -200 7.5 9 
Apr 16, 2010 box Fri home Phillies Roy Halladay - R Marlins Anibal Sanchez - R 8-6 2 W 6.0 O 12-14 1-0 7-0 -260 8.0 9 
Jul 22, 2010 box Thu home Yankees CC Sabathia - L Royals Bruce Chen - L 10-4 6 W 5.0 O 14-14 1-1 6-2 -325 9.0 9 
Jul 27, 2010 box Tue home Rangers Cliff Lee - L Athletics Gio Gonzalez - L 3-1 2 W -4.0 U 8-6 1-0 2-0 -235 8.0 10 
Jul 02, 2013 box Tue home Braves Kris Medlen - R Marlins Tom Koehler - R 11-3 8 W 6.5 O 16-11 1-2 8-2 -255 7.5 9 

Jun 02, 2014 Mon home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L White Sox Jose Quintana - L -210 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Jun 3, 2014)

Tuesday card has a big Triple perfect Blowout system and a Rare Never lost totals system that averages an amazing 13 runs per game. Monday MLB Sweeps led by Dog of the year winner on Cleveland. Free MLB System play below
On Tuesday the free MLB System play is on the Cincinnati Reds. Game 904 at 7:10 eastern. The Reds and all home favorites are winning over 85% of the time since 2004 off a road dog win if they scored 4 or less runs and are taking on a teams, like the Giants that are off a road win by 5 or more runs. This is a solid game 1 series system and the hoe team wins by nearly 3 runs per game. In the series the Reds have won 6 of the last 7 and it looks like they have an advantage in the pitching department too. The Reds have Homer Bailey going and he has been solid in his last 2 home starts vs San Francisco allowing just 2 earned runs in 16+ innings of work. Tonight he will oppose Tim Lincecum who has been dreadful going 0-3 with a 8.65 era vs the Reds. T-Lin has lost 7 of his last 8 road starts made in the month of June and has struggled on the road again this season with an era approaching 5. Look for Cincinnati to take the opener here tonight. On Tuesday we have another Powerful card led by a 100% totals system that averages over 13 runs. There is also a triple perfect blowout system. Congrats to those who jumped on for Mondays MLB Sweep led by the MLB Dog of the year winner on Cleveland. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss out as we smoke your book on Ruby Tuesday. For the free play take the Reds.GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2014)

Thursday game 1 NBA Finals 6* Side with 5 Perfect systems and Statistical Indicators. NBA Top plays 74% the last 4+ years. MLB 5* Blowout system of the week wins by an average 5 runs per game. MLB Sweeps on Wednesday. Free MLB Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 918 at 4:10 eastern. The Rays will look to avoid a 4 game sweep to Miami in the inter league series here tonight and snap a 9 game losing streak. they fit a solid yet complicated system that has won 13 of 15 times. We want to play on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are coming off a home favored loss at -140 or higher with a total that was 8 or less and they scored 4 or less runs and had an error, vs an opponent off a road dog win that scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits with no errors. Miami has lost 11 of 14 as a road dog off a road dog win where they scored 5 or more runs. Tampa has J. Odorizzi going today and he has a solid 2.88 home era. he will take on J. Turner who has a mediocre 5.59 era this season. Look for Tampa Bay to take the finale and move to 8-2 in home game vs Miami. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on for Thursday as we have a Huge 6* NBA Finals Game 1 selections that has an unprecedented 5 Perfect systems, angles and Indicators. NBA Playoff Top plays cashing 74% the last 4+ seasons. In MLB Its the 5* Blowout Game of the week from a sick system that's winning by over 5 runs per game on average and is included with the analysis. MLB Top play cashes on Wednesday with the Cardinals. Both games have a comprehensive analysis with the finest data available. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2014)

Friday card has the National League Game of the Month from a tremendous 100% system with a subset that wins by over 5 runs per game. There are also 3 Perfect pitching angles. We also have a 20-1 Late night Snacker system play + the Belmont Stakes Analysis. Big 6* cashes with Spurs last night. Free 88% MLB Totals system below.

On Friday the free MLB Totals system play is on the over in the Chicago Whitesox at LA. Angels game. Rotation numbers 977/978 at 10:05 eastern. We have a nice 88% totals system in this game pertaining to the over. We want to play over the total for home favorites like the Angels if the total is 8 or less and they are off a road favored loss, which they are in Houston last night in an 8-5 loss, and are taking on an opponent, like the Whitesox that are off a road dog win in which they scored 4 or less runs. These games average a shade over 10 runs per game. The Angels have flown over in 7 of the last 8 overall and 10 of 12 at home off a road favored loss the last few seasons. Chicago has played over 8 of 9 times on Friday and 6 of 8 times as a road dog from +175 to +200. In the series here 3 of the last 4 have posted over the total. LA has Weaver going and they have gone over in 9 of his 12 starts this season. Chicago counters with A. Rienzo and he has struggled of late with a 5.65 era. Look for this one to go over the total tonight. On Friday we have a Huge card with the National League Game of the Month from a Powerful League wide system that's winning by over 5 runs per game on average. This game also has 3 Perfect Pitching angles. In late night action we have a 20-1 MLB System Snacker and the Belmont analysis in the evening. NBA Top play cashes out with a 6* on the Spurs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the Over in the Chicago at LA. Angels game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 7, 2014)

Belmont Stakes Saturday is here and we have a Powerful analysis of the Big race with solid Historical angles and all of the high end data. In NHL Stanley cup action we have a solid totals play. In MLB We have the 100% total of the week and a 17-2 Road warrior system in late afternoon action. Free MLB Totals Play below.
On Saturday the free MLB Totals play is on the Under 9.5 runs in the Cleveland Indians at Texas Rangers game. Rotation numbers 917/918 at 4:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has won 8 straight times playing the under. We are playing under for home teams like Texas that won as a home favorite at -140 or higher by 2 or more runs if the total was 8 or less and their opponent is off a road dog loss and scored 4 or less runs on 10 or more hits and both teams had an error in the game. In the series here these two have stayed under 5 of the last 6 times. Texas has played under the total in 4 of 5 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. In the pitching matchup Cleveland has J. Tomlin on the mound and he has a solid 3.07 era and was solid here allowing 2 runs in 7 innings in his only appearance here. N. Tepesch for Texas makes his 2nd home start and his first one was a decent quality start. The total here is nearly 10 runs. Look for this game to stay under. On Saturday we have the Complete Belmont Stakes analysis with Powerful data and Historical angles that wont be seen anywhere else. In MLB We have the 100% MLB Totals system of the week and a 5* 17-2 Road warrior system both in late afternoon action. Then in Stanley Cup action we have a Powerful totals play in Game 2 televised on NBA Right after the Belmont stakes. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out on this big Saturday card. For the free MLB Play take the Under in the Cleveland at Texas game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2014)

The Sunday card has the 6* 31-1 Triple system NBA Game of the Month and a 100% Never lost totals system is the ESPN SUNDAY NIGHT GAME. Free MLB System Play below.

On Sunday the free MLB system play. Game 975 at 3:05 eastern. The Indians fit an emerging system that has won all 9 times this year and plays on road favorites off a road dog win by 5 or more runs and had 10+ hits. The Indians beat Texas easily 8-3 on Saturday to set up this nice system. Texas has lost 3 of 4 here in the series and is a dismal 1-6 as a home dog from +100 to +125. Cleveland is averaging over 5 runs per game the past week. They have J. Masterson on the mound and he has allowed just 1 run in his last 10 innings vs Boston and he should pit pitch his counterpart J. Saunders of Texas. On Sunday the lead plays are the 6* 31-1 Triple system NBA Playoff game of the Month and 5* 100% MLB Totals play on Sunday night Baseball on ESPN.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end your week big with the finest data available. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2014)

Triple 5* Monday has 3 Perfect league wide MLB Systems, 2 are totals that both averages over 11 runs per game. The side is a road warrior that wins by 3 runs per game. Big 6* Cashes on Miami on Sunday. Monday NHL Play below.
The NHL Play is on The NY. Rangers. Game 56 at 8:05 eastern. The Rangers have led just about every minute in regulation in the series but return home after a pair of disappointing losses. In NHL History Three teams have lost Games 1-2 of a best-of-7 NHL Finals on the road but won the series: the 1971 Montreal Canadiens over the Chicago Blackhawks; the 2009 Pittsburgh Penguins over the Detroit Red Wings; the 2011 Boston Bruins over the Vancouver Canucks. So the series can still be competitive and the Rangers should be energized by what will be a raucous crowd. The historical grid below shows that Game 3 teams off back to back road losses tend to bounce back. New York knows the importance of this game and will primed for a complete 60 minute effort and get one back here at home tonight. Look for the Rangers to win game 3. On Monday we have 3 Big MLB Plays up all are from Perfect league wide systems direct from the MLB Database. Two are totals that are averaging over 11 runs. MLB Cashing big again this season, our top 6* NBA play cashes with Miami. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Start the week big. For the Free NHL Game 3 play take The NY. Rangers. GC

HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 2-games-nil @ HH:
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 2-games-nil with site order HH (Los Angeles) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2014 NHL and NBA Semifinals rounds:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 473-53 (.899)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 86-13 (.869)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 222-30 (.881)
series record, NHL only, Finals round: 32-3 (.914)
Game 3 record, NHL only, all rounds: 130-122 (.516)
Game 3 record, NHL only, Finals round: 15-20 (.429


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2014)

Tuesday the lead play is the 6* NBA Game 3 finals winner that has 6 big systems, one is perfect and several historical angles from the NBA Playoff database. NBA is on fire right now and has cashed over 73% on top plays the last 4 seasons including the first 2 in this series. There are also 2 MLB System Plays going. Free MLB Play below

On Tuesday the free MLB system play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 952 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates for a nice system here that has won 10 of the last 12 times. We are playing on home favorites like the Pirates with a total that is 8 or less if they are a home favorites coming off a home favored win by 2 or more runs in a game where the total was 8 or less and they had 5 or more run and 10 or more hits. If the opponent, which is Chicago scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits. The Cubs lost here last night and are now 2-9 in Pittsburgh of late. The Pirates are scoring 5.6 runs the past week and have a nice pitching edge with Liriano who is 5-2 vs the Cubs with a 2.36 era. He will square off against T. Wood for Chicago who is sporting a dismal 8.04 road era this season. Look for the Pirates to take another from the Cubs here tonight. On Tuesday the top play is in the NBA Finals and our selection has 6 different systems and several powerful angles from the NBA playoff historical database. NBA Top plays are hitting nearly 75% in the Playoffs the last 4 years. We also have 2 Solid MLB League wide systems going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the Nations most Powerful data. For the free play take the Pittsburgh Pirates. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2014)

Wednesday its the 5* MLB 19-1 Total of the week + an amazing 100% Dog system that winning by over 3 runs per game There is also a powerful NHL Finals system from the Historical Database leading the card. Top plays on the Spurs and Mets were easy winners. Free MLB Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the free MLB Totals Play is on the under in the Oakland at LA. Angels game. Rotation numbers 921/922 at 10:05 eastern. Nice pitching match here with Jered Weaver for the Angels and Tommy Milone for Oakland. Weaver has pitched under in all 12 Career home starts vs the A/s. He has pitched 51 innings allowing just 14 runs at home vs Oakland. He has also allowed just 12 runs in his last 30 innings pitched at home in the month of June the past few years. This year has a solid 2.79 home era and has allowed just 6 runs in 30 home innings going under in 3 of his last 4 here at home. Milone for Oakland has a 2.89 era in his last 3 games and 12 runs in 25 innings in road June starts. Milone has gone under in his last 4 road starts and has allowed 4 runs in 11 innings here vs LA. Oakland has gone under in 3 of 4 as a road dog from +100 to +125. The Athletics also have a solid 2.42 road bullpen era. In the series here 15 of the last 23 have stayed under and that's what we will recommend tonight. Hump day card has a Huge NHL Finals Power system play, The MLB 19-1 Total of the Week and a 100% Dog system that ha snot lost in the history of the database and wins by over 3 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Bring the bang to your book on Hump day. For the free play take the Under in the Oakland at LA Game.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2014)

Thursday we have a Triple Perfect 6* NBA Game 4 Finals system winner and the American League Game of the Month from a 100% Blowout system. MLB Top plays sweep on Wednesday and NBA on a 6-1 run. Free MLB Play below.

On Thursday the Free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Toronto Bluejays. Game 963 at 7:05 eastern. We are playing on road favorites off a home favored loss by 2 or more runs if they scored 4 or less runs on 10 or more hits. These teams are winning by 4 runs per game, 7-3 on average. The Jays are 1-3 vs winning teams and average 5 runs per game in division play. The Orioles are 1-5 at home vs leftys and 3-8 as a home dog from +100 to +125. They have Gausman and his 4.91 era taking on Lefty Buehrle for the Jays who has already gone 7 strong here allowing just 1 run vs the Orioles. He is also 6-0 on the road with a stellar 1.46 road era. going 42 innings allowing just 7 earned runs. For the reasons above we are Taking Toronto. We have a Huge Thursday ahead with a Triple Perfect system NBA 6* In Game 4 of the NBA Finals. NBA now on a 6-1 run and 3-0 in this series. MLB Top plays sweep on Wednesday. Tonight its the American League Game of the Month from a Rare Blowout system that's winning by Nearly 7 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and roll your book like wholesale carpet with the Finest data in the industry. For the free MLB Play take. Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2014)

Friday Card has the Inter League 100% Totals System of the Month with a 30-4 Pitching Angle, there is also a 100% Blowout system a N.L. West Power system play and the NHL Finals Game 5 specific Historical system. MLB Sweeps on Thursday. Free WNBA Play.

The Free WNBA Play is on Minnesota. Game 603 at 7:35 eastern. Minnesota has several powerful angles that apply in this game. They have won and covered both times as a short road favorite and are 7-0 off 3 or more road games. In June games they are 17-4. When playing an opponent that allows 77 or more they have won 30 of the last 35 . Atlanta has scored 90+ in back to back games and that's sets them up in a negative system that pertains to small home dogs. They have lost 23 of 36 vs winning teams and 6 of the last 8 here at home vs Minnesota. So we will back the better team in Minnesota. On Friday we start the weekend big with a the Inter League Total of the Month from a Tremendous never lost totals system. There is a 30-4 pitching angles and several more big indicators. There is also the Big 5* Blowout system and the N.L. West 100% power system play with a 12-1 angle. Finally the Historical Game 5 Stanley Cup system play in the NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big as we get the weekend started big with Cutting edge System winners that won't be seen anywhere else. For the free play take Minnesota in the WNBA. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 14, 2014)

Saturday card has the 21-1 American League System Game of the Month, a 90% Afternoon Totals system and an MLB Perfect system road warrior that wins by an average 4 runs per game. We also have a World Cup play on ESPN. Free MLB Power angle play below.

On Saturday the Free MLB Power Angle play is on the SF. Giants. Game 954 at 4:05 eastern. The Giants were stunned last night at home as Colorado put together a 5 run top of the 9th inning. Things should get back to normal tonight. The Giants are 25-8 here vs Colorado and 11-2 at home off a home favored loss where they scored 4 or less runs. San Francisco is 18-6 in Day games and 13-1 as a home favorite from -150 to -175. So they get the job done in this range. The Rockies are 1-11 on the road off a road win if they scored 5 or more runs. They have Christian Bergman making his road debut tonight in a Tough venue. He will be taking on B. Vogelsong who is 6-1 at home in his June starts the last few seasons and 4-1 at home vs Colorado allowing just 7 runs in 33 innings. Look for the Giants to wipe away the bitter last from last night loss. On Saturday there are 3 Huge MLB Releases out. The 21-1 American League Power system Game of the Month, a Perfect system Road warrior system that's winning by an average 4 runs and a 90% MLB Totals system that goes in afternoon action. We also have a World Cup selection on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the Power of our cutting edge data on your side. For the free play take the San Francisco Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2014)

Fathers Day Sunday has the 36-2 NBA 7* Highest Rated Playoff Game of the Year. There is also a 90% totals system in the game. We also have the Sunday night ESPN MLB System play and an 80% dog system in early action. NBA Top plays on a 6-2 run. Free MLB System play below.

On Sunday the free play is on the Detroit Tigers. Game 916 at 1:05 eastern. The Tigers will look to take the rubber game of the series today and we note that they are 16-3 at home off a home win where they scored 10 or more runs. Minnesota has lost 4 of 5 on the road off a road loss where they scored 5 or more runs. That brings us to the system in this game. We are playing on certain home favorites that are off a home Favored win from -140 to -199 that won by 2 or more runs and score 10 or more runs, vs an opponent off a +140 or higher road dog loss by 2 or more runs but scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits with no error. Some what complicated system but it has won 15 of 16 times, The Tigers have R. Porcello going and he has won 9 of his last 12 home starts. He will oppose Twins righty Ricky Nolasco who has a dreadful 7.31 road era. We will go with Detroit today. On Sunday its the highest rated 7* NBA 36-2 PLAYOFF Game of the Year. NBA Top plays on a 6-2 run. We also have a powerful 90% totals system in this game. In MLB We have the ESPN Sunday night game and an 80% Dog system in early action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out as we end the week big on Fathers Day. For the free play take Detroit.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2014)

Monday card has 3 Perfect system MLB Plays, 2 are totals and one is a Blowout system winning by 4 runs per game. There is also a World Cup Winner up. Congrats to the Spurs and all who jumped on our NBA Playoff GOY and MLB Top play winners. Free Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the Oakland A/s. Game 970 at 10:05 eastern. The A/s Are home for Texas here tonight after blasting the Yankees 10-5. They take on a Texas team that lost 5-1 in Seattle. Oakland fits a nice 85% system here tonight that plays on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they won by 5 or more runs as a home favorite at -140 more higher and scored 10 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 2 or more runs on 5 or more hits if both teams had 1 or less errors. Oakland has D. Pomeranz on the mound and they have won his last 3 home starts and he has a solid 1.88 in his starts. He takes on Colby Lewis and Texas has lost his last 3 road starts here in Oakland. The Athletics are 18-6 in games where the posted total is 8 to 8.5 and average 5 runs per game. With Texas having lost 4 of 5 as a road dog in this range will back Oakland tonight. On Monday start the week big in bases with 3 Huge Never lost league wide system plays that all date to 2004. Two are totals and is one a blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. Congrats to all that jumped on for Fathers day Sunday as we nailed out NBA Highest rated play on the Spurs and also cashed the under, while hitting the MLB Top play. We also have a World Cup Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Monday. For the free play. Take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2014)

Tuesday card has 5* 100% MLB Dominator system a 29-1 Pitching angle play and a 100% 5* Totals system + another World Cup Selection. World Cup plays sweep as sides are now 3-0. Free MLB Road Warrior Play below.
On Tuesday the free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Cincinnati Reds. Game 901 at 7:05 eastern. The Reds have won 5 of 7 this year vs the Pittsburgh Pirates, including a 3 game series sweep here back in April. The Reds apply to a solid system that has won 11 of 13 times when playing on road favorites off a road win where they scored 10 or more runs vs an opponent off a road loss where they had 5 or more hits. The Reds have J. Cueto on the Mound and he has 15 of 20 vs the Pirates in his career with a stellar 2.27 era. In his last 2 starts vs the Pirates Cueto has been Dominant allowing just 2 runs in 18 innings. Cueto has a solid 2.09 road era this season. He will oppose Cumpton for Pittsburgh and he has a 6.06 era this year and a 9.64 era in his last 3 starts. The Reds are 3-0 as a road favorite if the total is less than 10 and they are off a road win and scored 5 or more runs. On Tuesday we have Big MLB Power Plays. One is a tremendous 29-1 Pitching Angle play the other from a huge Never lost Dominator system. There is also a 100% Totals system. We also have another World cup play and they are 3-0 on Sides after Mondays sweep. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big on Tuesday with the Most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take the Cincinnati Reds. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2014)

Hump Day card has the Triple 100% Perfect N.L. Central Game Of The Month, an Afternoon 90% Dominator system and 2 World Cup plays one is a Rare 5* from a 15-1 World Cup Angle. Tuesday MLB Sweeps. Free Early MLB Play below.


On Wednesday the Free MLB System Play is on the Atlanta Braves. Game 952 at 12:10 eastern. The Braves are an Incredible 20-1 as a home favorite in this range if they are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher and scored 2 or less runs. Atlanta also qualifies in a nice 22-5 League Wide system from the MLB Database. We are playing on certain home favorites with a total of 8 or less off a -140 or higher home favored loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits, vs an opponent like the Phillies that are off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs on 10+ hits while playing error free. The Phillies have been on the wrong side of Hump day, Ouch, going 2-8 on Wednesdays. They have R. Hernandez and his dismal 6.29 road era on the mound against the Braves A. Harange who has won 9 of 12 team starts vs the Phillies and has a solid 2.66 home era. Its the Land of the Braves today. On Hump day we are Bring the Bang with the N.L Central Game of the Month with a Huge system and 3 Perfect Angles. We also have a 90% Afternoon Dominator system and 2 World Cup plays, one is a top 5* Play with a World Cup Angle that has won 15 of 16 times. MLB Sweeps on Tuesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Bang your book good. For the free Play take Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 19, 2014)

Thursday card has the World Cup Total of the Month from a solid Totals angle on ESPN. In MLB We cashed our top play on the Reds. Thursday there is a 5* Triple Perfect Blowout system that's winning by over 5 runs on average and a Dog with Bite with a 90% system and 2 Perfect angles. Free MLB matinee play below.
On Thursday the Free MLB System Play is on Detroit. Game 914 at 1:05 eastern. The Tigers have been toothless so far in this series, losing the first 3 to K.C. and relinquishing their lead in the A.L. Central division. The Royals have won 10 straight overall. However, before we bring out the brooms we note that certain home favorites, like the Tigers off a home favored loss by 1 run with a total that is 8 or less have won over 85% of the time long term, if they scored 2 or less run and had 5 or more hits in the loss, and their opponent won as a road dog and scored 2 or less runs. The Tigers are 8-1 at home off a run 1 home loss where they scored less than 5 runs. Detroit is hitting .290 vs leftys and that's what they will see tonight in D. Duffy. As an underdog Duffy has lost 3 of 4 and 4 of 5 vs Detroit. A. Sanchez goes for the Tigers and he has been superb vs the Royals with a 0.99 era. In his last 3 starts he has allowed just 3 runs in 21 innings. Look for Detroit to salvage the series finale. On Thursday we have a Powerful card up with the World Cup Total of the Month and the 5* MLB Game of the Week from a Blowout system that wins by over 5 runs per game. There is also a 90% Dog system with 2 Perfect Angles. MLB Top play cashes with the Reds and World Cup Top play wins on Croatia. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and out the Most Powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 20, 2014)

T.G.I.F Plays include the A.L. Total Of the Month from a 100% System that averages 13 runs. A 19-2 Late night power system and the World cup Game of the Week with 2 perfect Angles. Free MLB matinee totals play.

On Friday the free MLB Matinee Totals System play is on the over in the Pittsburgh Pirates at Chicago Cubs game. Rotation numbers 951/952 at 4:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has gone over 18 of 23 times for road favorites like the pirates off a home win where they had 10 or more hits and are taking on an opponent, like the Cubs that are off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits. The Pirates have played over all 4 times on the road off a home win and in 4 of their last 5 overall. The Pirates have been hot since calling up Prized prospect Gregory Polanco and are scoring over 5 runs per game on .322 hitting the past week. In the series here the last 3 have played over all with 9+ runs scored. C. Morton is on the mound for the Pirates and he has gone over in his last 3 starts and allowed 6 runs in 5 innings here earlier. E. Jackson goes for the Cubs and he has also gone over in his last 3 starts with a 6.32 era. He allowed 6 runs in 4+ innings here earlier in the season. Look for this one to go over the total here today. On Friday we have a Powerful card that has the 100% A.L. Total of the Month, a 19-2 Late night System play and the World Cup Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the weekend big with the Finest data available. For the free MLB play take Pittsburgh and Chicago over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 21, 2014)

On Saturday the National League Game of the Month from a 100% system that wins by 4 runs per game is up. There is also a 90% totals system, a 5* Dominator system and the World Cup Power Angle winner. Friday Top plays in MLB And World Cup win big. Free World Cup play below.

On Saturday the free ESPN World Cup play is on Argentina -2.5 on the goal line at -140 at noon eastern. Lionel Messi came to life in the second half of Argentina's 2-1 victory over Bosnia and can play a key role in ensuring a victory over Iran. The 0-0 draw with Nigeria showcased Iran's defensive qualities but they may struggle to keep the score down against the best attack in the tournament. Iran has failed to score in three of their last five matches. The Truth is that Iran is happy to be here and a Draw or even a close loss will have them leaving with their heads high. They will not do much in the way of scoring here but will concentrate their attack on the defensive side, trying to stay in this game as long as possible against the Vaunted Argentine Attack. Look for Argentina to emerge with a solid win. On Saturday its the release of the National League Game of the Month from a Never lost System that Wins by 4 runs per game. MLB also has a Solid 90% totals plays and a 5* Dominator system side. There is also the evening World Cup Winner. Both Top plays were winners on Friday in MLB and World Cup action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Flatten your book like a new Driveway today. For the World Cup play. Take Argentina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 22, 2014)

Sunday card has the ESPN Sunday Night Game of the Month with a 100% system and a Solid 100% World Cup Power angle play and a Huge Early totals system that has lost just once in 11+ years. Free MLB Run line Play below.

On Sunday the free Run line Play is on the NY .Yankees on the run line at -1.5 runs. Game 966 at 2:05 eastern. The Yankees fit a solid 25-3 Power system in this game that plays on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less and are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs on 10+ hits, vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits. The Yankees are clicking on all cylinders right now and have won 5 straight. They average over 5 runs per game vs division teams and have won all 3 times as a home favorite in this range. The Orioles have lost 8 of 11 on Sunday. They have C. Tillman going and he has not been as good as last year. Tillman has an elevated 5.96 road era and a 6.70 era vs the Yankees. He will have to take on Tanaka this year and the Yanks have won 12 of his 14 starts. He is is 6-1 at home with a 1.86 era and and already has an easy win here vs Baltimore. Look for the Yankees to coast in this one. On Sunday end the week big with another Powerful MLB and World Cup card. The lead play i the Sunday Night Game of the Month from a Perfect system, We also have a Huge MLB Totals Play from a system that has lost just once since 2004 and a 100% World Cup Database Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge material on your side. For the free play take the NY. Yankees on the run line. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2014)

Monday card has a Solid trio of Plays. In MLB the lead is a 5* 92% Totals system and a Double Perfect Angle side. There is also another World Cup Power Angle play. Sunday card sweeps going 4-0. Free MLB Play below.

On Monday the free play is on the Cincinnati Reds. Game 903 at 8:05 eastern. The Reds are averaging nearly 8 runs per game the past week and have dominated the Cubs here in Chicago winning 17 of the last 19. They have A. Simon on the mound and he has a 7-1 road record with a 2.66 era. He will oppose Hard luck starter J. Samardzija who never gets much run support. He subsequently has lost 6 of his 7 home starts. In his career he has a 1-5 record vs the Reds. The Cubs are going no where fast, once again this season. Look for the Reds to take the opener of the series tonight. On Monday its a Triple Power pack that has the 5* 92% MLB Totals Play and a Double Perfect side. In World Cup action its a solid Power Play winner. On Sunday the card sweeps cashing all 4 top plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the free MLB Play take the Reds. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuesday 18-1 MLB Game of the Month leads Big Bases card that has a Perfect totals system a 16-2 Late night system Snacker and more. There is also another World Cup Power Angle Play up. Top plays have hit 10 of 11. Free MLB Play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB system play is on the LA. Angels. Game 968 at 10:05 eastern. The Angles are home for the Minnesota Twins tonight and they have won 6 of the last 8 here vs The Twins. Minnesota has lost 4 of 5 off 3 or more wins. The Angels have won 8 of 10 as a home favorite in this range and the Twins apply to a powerful system here tonight that plays against road reams with a total of 8 or less if they are off a home favored win and scored 5 or more runs at -140 or higher. These inept road teams have lost 35 of 45 times since 2004 and are just 1-11 if the opponent is off a home dog win like LA is here tonight. C.J. Wilson goes for the halos and he has won 5 of 7 with a 2.45 era at home. He takes on a red hot K. Gibson who has pitched 21 scoreless innings in his last 3 starts. He has lowered his road era to 4.93. It will be hard to keep up what Gibson has done and he will likely revert back to his prior mediocre form. Look for the Angels to get the win. On Tuesday we have the 18-1 MLB system Game of the Month that wins by 3 runs per game and heads a big MLB Card that has an Undefeated totals system and a Late night 16-2 Power system snacker. Top Plays are on a 10-1 Run. There is also another World Cup Power Angle play up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Flatten your book like a new Driveway with the most Powerful and cutting edge data in the Industry. For the free play take the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 25, 2014)

THIS COULD GET MESSI!- Argentina vs Nigeria
Hump day top plays include the Triple Perfect Total of the Week, a 5* MLB Blowout system that wins by 3 runs per game and the 1st 5* World Cup play. Top plays on an 11-2 run after cashing with Detroit on Tuesday. Free World Cup play below
On Wednesday in World Cup play the free selection is on Argentina at noon eastern. This one could get Messi. Argentina was bailed out by an extra time game winning goal in their last game and will look to show their worth against a Nigeria team that have defeated 4 of 5 times. Argentina rode their luck in their 1-0 win over Iran but they have superior talent extra up front which will should prove decisive. They have not played their best game yet despite the two wins. Nigeria has injuries to overcome and despite 2 points in the first 2 games they were aided by the refs which disallowed a goal for Bosnia. Nigeria also did not score on the weakest team in the tournament in Iran. Look for Argentina to emerge with the win. On Hump day we have a Powerful slate of games led by the MLB Triple Perfect total of the Week and a Huge 5* Blowout system with an average win by 3 runs per game. There is also the first 5* World Cup play going. Top plays have hit 11 of the last 13 after the Tigers won easy last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Bang your book good on Hump day. For the free Play take Argentina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2014)

Thursday card has the 6* Highest Rated World Cup total of the tournament, with Powerful Historical and Statistical Angles. MLB Card has a 20-0 5* MLB Power system Game of the Week and a Rare Undefeated late night totals system. World Cup and MLB Cash out on Wednesday. Free MLB System Play below

On Thursday the free MLB system play is on the Toronto Bluejays. Game 966 at 7:05 eastern. Toronto is averaging 5.7 runs the past week and takes on a Chicago Whitesox team that has lost 6 straight times on the road off a 1 run road loss. Chicago has also lost 6 of 8 on the road when the total is 10 to 10.5. For our power system the Jays and all home favorites with a total that is 10 or higher are 15-4 off a home loss where they scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits, vs an opponent like Chicago that is off a road loss where they scored 4 or less runs on 5 or more hits. S. Carrol goes for Chicago and he has a dis,al 7.20 road era. His Counter part J. Happ has an average 4.12 home era. The Jays Vaunted lineup should give Carrol a tough time here. Look for Toronto to take the opener of the series. On Thursday there are a trio of Powerful selections up. In early Afternoon action its the 6* Highest rated World Cup Total of the Tournament up and it has powerful Historical and Statistical angles. In MLB its the 5* MLB 20-0 System Game of the Week and a rare Undefeated totals system in late night action. MLB Top total cashes easily going over Mets and A/s and World Cup has been dominant. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Put the Most Powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free MLB play Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 27, 2014)

T.G.I.F MLB Card has 3 Plays from Perfect systems that add up to an amazing 43-0 since 2004. The lead play is the 6* 18-0 Total Of The Month. The other selections include a 12-0 Totals system and the 13-0 Late night power system Play. All plays are 18 games over .500 for the month of June. Free MLB system play below.

On Friday the free MLB System play is on the Baltimore Orioles. Baltimore has won all 3 at home vs Tampa Bay and 7 of the 8 games against Tampa this season. The Rays are hitting under .230 on the road this year and have lost 13 of 17 on the road when the total is 8 to 8.5. Baltimore has won 6 of 9 with a day off and home favorites off a 1 run home favored win that scored 5 or more runs have won 11 of 12 times, vs an opponent like Tampa that is off a home favored win by 2 or more runs and also scored 5 or more runs. A. Colome makes his first start of the season today against a Tough Baltimore lineup. K. Gausman for the Orioles has a 2.74 era and they have won 3 of his 4 starts. One was a solid 6 inning scoreless start vs this same Tampa team. Look for the Baltimore to take the opener today. On Friday we have a Huge MLB Card. All selections for June are 18 games over .500. There are 3 MLB Plays up with Undefeated league wide system that combine to go 43-0 since 2004. The lead is the 18-0 MLB 6* Total of the Month. There is another total that has won all 12 times the last 11 years and a 13-0 Late night power system side. All have a solid analysis and several Powerful angles. You wing see data like this any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the free play take Baltimore  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2014)

Saturday card has a 31-1 MLB Power Angle, a 15-1 Dominator system and a Perfect 5* World Cup Power Angle. Play. Free MLB System Play below.

On Saturday the Free MLB Power system Play is on the Chicago Whitesox. Game 968 at 1:05 eastern. Chicago has Chris Sale going today and he ha a solid 2.27 road era this season. He should be able to out Duel Toronto Righty Stroman here. In fact Sale was solid in a start here last season, allowing just 2 runs in 7 innings. For our League Wide system We are playing on road favorites off +140 1 run road dog win, vs an opponent, like Toronto that is off a home favored loss where they scored 4 or less runs. These road teams are a solid 23-8. Look for Chicago to take another against a Toronto team that has lost 4 straight home vs Leftys. On Saturday its a Huge MLB + World Cup Power system day. The lead play in bases is a 31-1 MLB Power Angle play and a 15-1 Road Warrior system as well a Knock out round World Statistical Indicator. All plays 15 games .over 500 this month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out on Saturday. For the free play take the Chicago Whitesox. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 29, 2014)

Sunday in MLB its the ESPN Total of the Month from an Undefeated Totals system, their also a Triple Perfect totals system in the Afternoon and Another World Cup winner from a 24-1 Statistical indicator. Saturday card sweeps going 5-0. Free MLB Play below.

On Sunday the free MLB System play is on the Detroit Tigers. Game 217 at 2:10 eastern. Detroit came from behind on Saturday to beat Houston and will look to take the rubber game in the series. Houston is 1-20 off a loss where they scored 5 or less runs and led after 8 innings. The Tigers are 13-4 with a total between 8 and 8.5 and they are averaging over 6 runs per game the past week. In contrast Houston has struggled at the plate, averaging 2.5 runs the past week. The Astros have lost 5 of 6 here vs Detroit. They have S. Feldman on the mound. However he has a 4.89 home era and a 8.73 era vs Detroit. D. Smyly for the Tigers has been hot of late with a 1.42 era in his last 3 starts. To tie a nice system from the database in this one. We note that certain road favorites, like Detroit that are off a 1 run road favored win and scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits are 15-5 vs an opponent of a home dog loss, if both teams had no errors. Look for Detroit to take the finale. On Sunday its the ESPN Total of the Month from a Powerful never lost totals system. There is also a Tripe Perfect Afternoon totals play from a system that beats the line by 3 runs. In World cup action its 24-1 Power Indicator. Saturday card sweeps at 5-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the free MLB Play take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2014)

Monday card has a 5* MLB Blowout system that is Undefeated and a 91% Road warrior system side. There is also a Play on one of the World Cup matches. June has been solid at 17 games over .500 in all sports. Free MLB Play below.

On Monday the free MLB Play is on the LA. Angels. Game 967 at 8:10 eastern. LA is averaging nearly 6 runs per game the past week and is a solid 27-9 in games where the posted total is 8 to 8.5. The Whitesox are home with no rest off an 11 game road trip which is a tough spot for any team as they travel back home off a road win in Toronto. In fact home dogs in this range off a road dog win that scored 4 or less runs have lost 21 of 28 times since 2004. G. Richards is on the mound for the Angels and he has been superb on the road with a 7-2 record and 1.84 era. In his last 3 starts in era is 1.40. He Will take on Chicago righty Noesi who has lost 9 of 12 at home with a 4.73 era and a 6.75 era vs the LA. Angels. Monday card looks to start the week and end the month big at 17 games over .500 in all sport this month, there is a 100% 5* Blowout system that wins by an average 3 runs per game, a 91% road warrior system and a World Cup selection up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2014)

Tuesday card has the 6* 19-1 N.L. East Total of the Year + 3 more Powerful System plays and another World Cup Winner. June finished up 16 games over. 500 in all sports. July starts off big. Free MLB System Play below.
The Free MLB system play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 902 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates fit a solid system here tonight that plays on home favorites off a home favored win by 2 or more runs with a total that was 8 or less if they scored 5 or more runs and are playing an opponent, like Arizona that comes in off a 1 run road loss and scored 2 or less runs. This system has won the only 6 times it has applied the last 10 seasons. The Pirates have this Locked down with J. Locke going and he has been super in his last 2 home stats and takes on an Arizona team that has dropped 12 of the a last 18 vs leftys. The Diamondbacks have lost the last 5 times on the road off a 1 run road loss. Look for Pittsburgh to take the opener. On Tuesday we have a Tremendous Power card in MLB Led by the 6* N.L. East Total of the Year, a 100% dog system, a triple Perfect Late night system winner and another Big World Cup Play. June was solid at 16 games over 500 in all sports. July gets off to a fast start tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most Powerful Material in the Industry on your side tonight. For the free MLB System Play take the Pittsburgh Pirates. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2014)

Wednesday card has the MLB Game of the Week forma Perfect league wide system, a Parlay with 2 game from systems that combine to a 32-0 record since 2004 and an Early 5* Undefeated system side. Free MLB Play below

On Wednesday the free MLB Play is on the Miami Marlins. Game 960 at 7:10 eastern. Miami fits a nice dog system here that pertains to home dogs off a home favored loss by 1 runs while scoring 4 or less runs with a total that is 8 or less. The Marlins have T. Koehler taking on Cole Hamels for a rematch from last week in Philly where the Marlins lost 5-3. Miami is averaging over 5 runs vs leftys and has won 11 of 16 at home when the total is 7 or less. The Phillies have dropped 9 of 12 on hump day. The Phillies have been slumping and have lost 4 of 6 Hamels road starts. Look for Miami to get a hard fought win here Tonight. On Hump day we have 3 Powerful Plays up, one is the Game of the Week. All are from systems that have not lost since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the Giving end of Hump day. For the free play make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2014)

4th of July Friday card has The 100% N.L.West Game of the Month, MLB Totals Of the Week from an Undefeated totals system and another BIG 5* 22-2 Dominator system that has Cashed over 96% the last 10 seasons. There is also a Powerful World Cup Power Angle play. MLB Top plays Sweep. Free MLB Totals Play below. Special 4th Of July weekend Pack also available
On 4th of July Friday the Free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Texas Rangers at New York Mets game. Rotation numbers 979/980 at 7:10 eastern. This game features a nice totals system that has gone over 11 of 14 times the past few seasons for home favorites with a total that is 8 or less that are off a +140 or higher road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs like the Mets, vs an opponent like Texas that was a road dog last night. Texas has gone over the total in 16 of 22 vs leftys including 8 of the last 9 on the road , they also average 5.4 runs vs leftys. The Mets have flown over in 8 of 10 vs American League teams and average over 5 runs per game on those matches. The Mets have J. Niese going and he has pitched over in his last 4 July starts which is usually when he starts to wear down. Yu Darvish for Texas pitched over in 5 of his last 6 road games and has allowed 8 runs in 11 innings in his last 2 road starts. Look for this game to go over the total tonight. On The 4TH OF July there is a Powerful card up led by the 100% N.L. West Game of the Month, MLB Total of the Week from a 100% Totals system and a Big 5* 22-2 Dominator system. Last night MLB Swept the board.. There is also another Tremendous World Cup Power angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Start the weekend Big. For the free MLB Play take the Rangers and Mets to fly over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 5, 2014)

Saturday card has the 6* Highest Rated FIFA World Cup play and 2 BIG 5* MLB Power system plays, their is also a 10-0 Dog system in afternoon action. Free MLB Totals system below.
The free MLB Afternoon totals system is on the Under in the Philadelphia at Pittsburgh game. Rotation numbers 903/904 at 4:05 eastern. This game features a 90% MLB Totals System that plays to the under for home favorites like the Pirates at -140 or higher and a total that is 8.5 or less off a home win by 5 or more runs, and their opponent is off a road loss by 5 or more and had 2 or less hits. The Phillies are scoring 2.2 runs the past week. The Pirates have stayed under in 12 of 16 with a total that is 8 to 8.5 and 23 of 30 in day games while allowing 2.6 runs per game. Both Pitchers are on the improve. Volquez for the Pirates has allowed 1 run in his last 2 starts over 14 innings and Buchanan for The Phillies has a 3.06 era over the last 3 and has pitched much better. Look for this game to go under the total. On Saturday its the 6* World Cup Highest Rated Play of the Tournament and 2 big 5* MLB League Wide Power systems, one wins by an average 6-1 score all are from systems dating to 2004. There is an early 10-0 dog system and evening road warrior. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most Powerful data in the industry on your side on Saturday. For the free play. Take the Under in the Phillies at Pirates game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 6, 2014)

Sunday card has a 6* Top play in early action from an amazing system that has won 40 of 43 times the past 10+ seasons. There is also an Undefeated Mid afternoon 5* Road warrior system and the ESPN Sunday night MLB Play that has a Big system and 2 Perfect Angles. Free 3* MLB Play below.

The Free MLB 3* MLB System Play for Sunday is on the Cincinnati Reds. Game 952 at 1:10 eastern. The Reds were shut down by Milwaukee on Saturday and only had 2 hits. That sets them up in a solid Bounce back system today that plays on home teams with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a 1 run home loss and score 2 or less runs on 2 or less hits and lost by just 1 run. Thee home team are 20-3 straight up. The Brewers are 0-6 in Cincinnati if they are off a win. The Reds have won 9 of 11 as a home favorite in this range and 10 of 13 on Sunday. M. Latos is on the mound for the Reds who have won 10 of his last 13 home starts and his last 3 here vs the Brewers. Y. Gallardo counters for Milwaukee who have lost 9 of his last 13 road starts in July. Gallardo has lost 9 of 12 here in Cincinnati and was roughed up last out, allowing 8 runs in 5 innings at home vs Colorado. Look for the Reds to take the Finale. On Sunday there are 3 Powerful plays up. In Early action its a 6* side from 40-3 System, an Afternoon Undefeated 5* Road warrior system and the ESPN Double Perfect Dominator Play from a system that has lost just once over the last seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end 4th Of July weekend with the cash. For the free 3* MLB System play take the Cincinnati Reds. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 7, 2014)

Monday card has 3 Big Play led by the Triple Perfect 5* Side, and a pair of undefeated Dominator systems. Sunday card cashed big cashing 4 of 5. Free MLB System Play below.

For the Free MLB System Play we travel out West. The Play is on the Oakland A/s. Game 928 at 10:05 eastern. Oakland has won 7 of 8 vs National League teams and averaging over 6 runs in those games. The Giants are scoring 2 runs on .192 hitting the past week. Oakland has the pitching edge too as J.Chavez makes the start and his teams starts show a 12-3 record when he is favored. In his last 4 home starts he won 3 of 4 while allowing just 6 earned runs in 27 innings as he has a 2.42 home era. B. Vogelsong makes the Start for San Francisco and he has a dismal 5.20 road era. There is also a nice system in this game that plays on certain home favorites off a home win and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent off a road dog win by 2 or more runs and scored 5 or more runs while playing error free. These home teams have won 12 of 13 times. Look for Oakland to take the opener. On Monday start the week big with 3 Powerful MLB System Plays all from system that are perfect since 2004 and have multiple angles and Pitching advantages. Sunday card cashes 4 of 5. More Damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out. For the Free Play take Oakland.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 8, 2014)

Tuesday card has the 100% Inter league Game of the Month and 2 Totals system one is 100% averaging over 12 runs, the other has 8 angles and has cashed over 90%. There is also a World Cup play on ESPN. Free MLB Totals system below--- CARD IS FREE TONIGHT CONTACT INFO BELOW

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals Play is on the over in the LA. Dodgers at Detroit Tigers game. Rotation numbers 977/978 at 7:05 eastern. There are several angles pointing to this game playing over the total tonight.The Tigers have played over in 22 of 31 at home off a home loss by 2 or more runs, 23 of 29 off 3+ losses, 7 of 8 as a home favorite from -100 to -125. The Dodgers are averaging over 5 runs per game the past week and have flown over 6 of 7 times as a road dg off a road favored win by 5 or more runs. There is even a solid database system here that plays to the over for home favorites off a home loss that scored 4 or less runs with no errors, vs an opponent like the Dodgers that are off a road favored win by 5 or more runs. This system has flown over 25 of 37 times and 17 of 21 if the total is 8 or less, Verlander for Detroit has gone over in 6 of 8 at home with a pedestrian like 4.40 era. He will face LA Lefty H. Ryu who could struggle with a solid Detroit lineup that has played over in 9 of the last 12 at home vs leftys. Look for this game to go over the total. The Tuesday card has the Inter league Play of the Month from a Never lost system and 2 big MLB Totals. One totals system is 100% since 2004 and averages over 12 runs, the other has 8 Angles and cashes over 90%. The World Cup Power Play is also on the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Flatten your book like a new Driveway with cutting edge data and systems you wont see any where else. For the free play take the over in the Dodgers at Tigers game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 9, 2014)

Hump day card has the 5* MLB Game of the Week from a Perfect system that averages wins by 3 runs per game. There is an Undefeated dog system, similar to the one we had on Houston last night a 13-1 Totals system and another World Cup Winner. Free Plays on an 8-0 run. Free WNBA Play below.

For the Free Hump day Play we turn to the ladies. In WNBA Action the free play is on the San Antonio Stars. Game 606 at 8:05 eastern. The Stars have covered 8 of the last and have played their best ball vs losing teams. In their last meeting with New York they won by 12 points and have won 7 of 9 vs losing teams and covered 6 of 7 vs Eastern Conference teams. They have extended rest for this one and have won and covered 3 of 4 when playing with 3+ days rest. The Liberty are 0-4 with 1 spread win with home loss revenge and just 2-8 straight up and ats vs teams who allow 77 or more points. The Liberty are off a dog win in their last game but are just 4-12 following an upset win and have failed to cover 6 of 8 on the road. Look for San Antonio to get the win. On Wednesday the lead play is the 5* 100% MLB Game Of the Week from a 100% Dominator system that Wins by an average 3 runs per game since 2005, there is also a never lost dog system a 13-1 totals system and another Powerful World Cup winner, Germany wins easily on Tuesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Bang your book good on Hump day. Free Plays on an 8-0 run. For the free play. Take San Antonio.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 11, 2014)

T.G.I.F and the Top Play is the Double Perfect system N.L. Central Game Of The Year, their is also the MLB Totals Of the Week and a Friday night Dominator Hot Side system. MLB Top play on the LA. Angels cashed easily. Free Plays on a 10-0 Run. Free MLB Late play below.

On Friday the Free MLB System Play in late action is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 912 at 10:10 eastern. We go for 11 straight free wins here tonight and the Dodgers are in a 90% system that plays on any home team with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win at -200 or higher and scored 4 or less runs with no errors, vs an opponent, like the Padres that are off a road loss and had 4 or less hits. The Dodgers were heavy favorites last night in their win as C. Kershaw was going and they were able to get the win 2-1. The Padres have lost 6 of the last 7 here and are 4-13 on the road when the total is 7 or less. Dan Haren goes for LA and he has a solid 2,96 home era. His counter part J. Hahn has been good as well. This will be Hahns toughest task yet against a solid LA lineup. Look for the Dodgers to get the win. The Friday car is led by the N.L. Central Game of the Year with 2 Perfect never lost systems and indicators, there is also a huge Friday night Dominator hot side system and the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the week. Congrats to all that cashed big last night on MLB Top play Easy winner on the LA. Angels. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the free MLB Play take the LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 12, 2014)

Saturday card has 2 big 5* plays one is a Triple Perfect Dog the other an Afternoon Blowout system that wins on average by 4 runs and is Undefeated over the last 10 seasons. Their is also the World Cup Power Angle Play on ESPN. Free 35-2 MLB System Below
On Saturday the free N.L. West Play is on the SF. Giants. Game 954 at 4:05 eastern. The Giants fit the amazing LB League Wide system below which has cashed an incredible 35 of 37 times since 2004. The system pertains to playing on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win at -140 or higher by 5 or more runs and had 10 or more hits, provided their opponent is off a road dog loss at +140 or higher and scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits, with both teams having 1 or less errors in their last game. The Giants put this system into play with last nights 5-0 win here. Today they have R. Vogelsong going and he has a solid 3.06 home era. He will oppose Arizona lefty W. Miley who is 0-4 here in San Francisco. Look for the Giants to take another from Arizona today. Saturday card is is led by the 5* Triple Perfect Dog at night and a 100% MLB Blowout system that wins by 4 runs per game in afternoon action. There is also a World Cup Power Angle Play on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out, with the Most Cutting edge data available. The system is posted below to illustrate the material we use which wont be seen Anywhere else. Go with the Giants for the free play. RV
SU: 35-2 

Runs 
Team 5.7 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
Sep 08, 2004 box Wed home Dodgers Odalis Perez - L Diamondbacks Casey Fossum - L 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 12-7 0-0 1-3 -420 7.5 9 
May 07, 2005 box Sat home Marlins Josh Beckett - R Rockies Shawn Chacon - R 4-1 3 W -2.5 U 8-7 0-3 3-0 -230 7.5 9 
Aug 03, 2005 box Wed home Angels John Lackey - R Orioles Erik Bedard - L 8-4 4 W 4.0 O 10-11 1-0 5-1 -145 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2005 box Wed home Cardinals Mark Mulder - L Diamondbacks Brandon Webb - ? 5-0 5 W -3.0 U 11-5 0-2 5-0 -160 8.0 9 
Aug 23, 2005 box Tue home Yankees Al Leiter - ? Blue Jays Josh Towers - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 9-10 0-1 1-2 -165 7.5 9 
May 24, 2006 box Wed home Dodgers Aaron Sele - R Rockies Aaron Cook - R 7-1 6 W 0.0 P 12-4 2-0 7-0 -120 8.0 9 
Aug 20, 2008 box Wed home Twins Francisco Liriano - L Athletics Dallas Braden - L 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-5 2-0 2-1 -260 7.5 9 
Sep 24, 2008 box Wed home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L Padres Shawn Estes - L 12-4 8 W 8.0 O 17-10 0-0 8-2 -260 8.0 9 
Jun 14, 2009 box Sun home Angels Jered Weaver - R Padres Chris Young - R 6-0 6 W -2.0 U 7-5 0-0 6-0 -185 8.0 9 
Jul 22, 2009 box Wed home Braves Jair Jurrjens - R Giants Tim Lincecum - R 4-2 2 W -1.0 U 7-6 0-0 4-0 -110 7.0 9 
Jul 03, 2010 box Sat home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Mariners Jason Vargas - L 6-1 5 W -0.5 U 11-7 0-1 6-0 -180 7.5 9 
Jul 28, 2010 box Wed home White Sox Mark Buehrle - L Mariners Jason Vargas - L 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 9-11 2-0 1-4 -163 8.0 9 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 22, 2011 box Sun home White Sox Edwin Jackson - R Dodgers Hiroki Kuroda - R 8-3 5 W 3.0 O 11-8 3-1 6-0 -130 8.0 9 
Aug 21, 2011 box Sun home Rays James Shields - R Mariners Michael Pineda - R 8-7 1 W 8.0 O 10-12 1-1 2-4 -200 7.0 9 
Aug 23, 2011 box Tue home Phillies Vance Worley - R Mets Jon Niese - L 9-4 5 W 5.0 O 13-9 0-0 9-0 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 06, 2011 box Tue home Phillies Vance Worley - R Braves Tim Hudson - R 6-3 3 W 1.5 O 9-10 0-0 3-0 -120 7.5 9 
Sep 14, 2011 box Wed home Braves Randall Delgado - R Marlins Ricky Nolasco - R 4-1 3 W -3.0 U 5-4 0-0 3-1 -175 8.0 9 
May 13, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Marco Estrada - R Cubs Jeff Samardzija - R 2-8 -6 L 2.0 O 7-13 1-2 1-6 -113 8.0 9 
Jul 03, 2012 box Tue home Pirates AJ Burnett - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 8-7 1 W 7.5 O 13-13 0-0 1-4 -175 7.5 9 
Aug 15, 2012 box Wed home Braves Paul Maholm - L Padres Edinson Volquez - R 6-1 5 W -1.0 U 9-6 0-0 5-1 -180 8.0 9 
Aug 22, 2012 box Wed home Cardinals Kyle Lohse - R Astros Bud Norris - R 4-2 2 W -1.5 U 9-3 1-0 2-1 -265 7.5 9 
Sep 01, 2012 box Sat home Athletics AJ Griffin - R Red Sox Felix Doubront - L 7-1 6 W 1.0 O 11-4 0-2 6-0 -164 7.0 9 
Sep 19, 2012 box Wed home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Athletics Brett Anderson - L 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 10-8 1-0 6-0 -170 7.0 9 
Sep 22, 2012 box Sat home Rays Matt Moore - L Blue Jays Brandon Morrow - R 11-5 6 W 9.0 O 15-10 0-0 7-2 -172 7.0 9 
Sep 29, 2012 box Sat home Dodgers Joe Blanton - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 3-0 3 W -5.0 U 10-7 0-0 3-0 -210 8.0 9 
Apr 27, 2013 box Sat home Cardinals Jake Westbrook - R Pirates AJ Burnett - R 3-5 -2 L 0.5 O 8-11 0-0 2-3 -125 7.5 9 
May 12, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Chris Capuano - L Marlins Tom Koehler - R 5-3 2 W 0.5 O 11-8 0-0 4-0 -165 7.5 9 
Jun 01, 2013 box Sat home Cardinals Adam Wainwright - R Giants Madison Bumgarner - L 7-1 6 W 1.0 O 9-8 0-0 6-0 -145 7.0 9 
Aug 31, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Chris Capuano - L Padres Andrew Cashner - R 2-1 1 W -4.5 U 13-10 0-1 1-1 -161 7.5 9 
Sep 07, 2013 box Sat home Indians Corey Kluber - R Mets Jon Niese - L 9-4 5 W 5.0 O 11-8 0-1 5-0 -160 8.0 9 
Sep 17, 2013 box Tue home Phillies Roy Halladay - R Marlins Brian Flynn - L 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 5-0 -165 8.0 9 
Sep 27, 2013 box Fri home Braves Kris Medlen - R Phillies Cliff Lee - L 1-0 1 W -5.5 U 3-2 0-0 1-0 -125 6.5 9 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Cardinals Adam Wainwright - R Cubs Edwin Jackson - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 10-7 0-0 6-0 -200 7.0 9 
Apr 26, 2014 box Sat home Nationals Tanner Roark - R Padres Andrew Cashner - R 4-0 4 W -3.0 U 10-3 1-3 4-0 -113 7.0 9 
Jul 02, 2014 box Wed home Nationals Doug Fister - R Rockies Tyler Matzek - L 4-3 1 W -1.0 U 7-9 0-0 1-3 -200 8.0 9 
Jul 06, 2014 box Sun home Nationals Jordan Zimmermann - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-10 0-0 1-0 -170 7.0 9
Jul 12, 2014 Sat home Giants Ryan Vogelsong - R Diamondbacks Wade Miley - L -125 7.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 13, 2014)

3 MLB Power system plays up for Sunday + World Cup Play below
On Sunday in the World Cup final the Play is on Germany. The Germans will look to become the first European team to win the World cup on South American soil here today at 4:10 eastern on ESPN. Germany best Argentina 4-0 the last time they matched up in the World Cup, Germany plays better team ball than Argentina and has won every game where they scored first. Argentina has struggled to break down the tougher defenses and gets most of their offense from Messi. The Germans will most likely bang Messi around in this game and will not be lethargic here as this is a bitter rivalry. While the game should be close, Germany should prevail as they were not tested by Brazil in their 7-1 win. Argentina won the Penalty kicks battle 4-2 over Holland and had to play extra time and has one less day of rest. Germany was our pick to win it all going into this game and we are certainly not going to shy away from theme today. The Reverse psychology has many folks on Argentina as Germany surely wont duplicate the Brazil game. However we Look for Germany to win a close game. On Sunday there are 3 Big Plays on the card. Both MLB Top plays Cashed big on Sunday. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now And the End the week big with Powerful Cutting edge data you wont see Any where else. Look for Germany to win the World Cup today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday card has the 27-2 MLB System Game of the Week, a 12-1 Dog system and a Totals System that has 7 Big angles. Free MLB Play 15-4 Run. See below

On Thursday the free MLB Play is on the Minnesota Twins. Game 968 at 8:10 eastern. The Twins fit a 90% system here that plays on certain home favorites off a home dog win by 2 or more runs in a game where the total was 8 or less and their opponent arrives off a home loss. The Twins are 7-0 as a home favorite of -140 or more and 6-1 as a home favorite off a home dog win. Chicago has lost the last 5 to the Twins and is 0-9 on the road off a 1 run loss and 0-5 as a road dog of +140 or more off a home loss. They have H. Noesi going and he was pedestrian like in a 7 inning 4 earned runs appearance here in June. He will oppose Phil Hughes tonight who has a 7-2 record against them with a 2.78 era. With the Whitesox just 2-8 on throwback Thursday we will take the Twins tonight. On Thursday their are 3 More Big MLB Plays up one is the MLB Game of the Week from a Powerful 27-2 League Wide system, their a Big totals play from a 90% system and a 12-1 Dog system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big on Throw back Thursday. For the free play take Minnesota.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2014)

T.G.I.F Total Domination MLB Card has the 18-1 A.L. East Total of the Year a Triple Perfect 5* Totals and a 90% totals as well as Perfect dog system. 4 Plays in all. Free MLB Play below.

On Friday the Free MLB Play is on the KC. Royals. Game 924 at 8:10 eastern. The Royals fit a nice system here that has cashed 9 of 10 times playing on home favorites with a total of 8 or less that won as a home favorite by 1 run at less than -140 last night and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits and had no errors, vs an opponent off a road dog loss and also scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits . The Royals have won 3 of 4 at home off a 1 run home win if they scored 2 or less runs. Cleveland has lost 14 of 22 here in KC, including the last 3. KC has the pitching edge with Ventura who has been slid in 3 starts against Cleveland allowing just 3 earned runs in 21 innings. Ventura has a superb 1.29 era in his last 3 starts. Tomlin for the Tribe has hit the skids losing his last 3 starts with a 6.88 era. Look for KC To Take another from Cleveland. On Friday there are 3 Huge Totals up in MLB Action led by the A.L. East total of the Year from a Huge 18-1 System, there is a Triple Perfect Late Totals system and a 90% Early evening totals system and a Never lost Dog with Bite system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on all 4 and start the weekend big with the Most Powerful data out there. For the free Play take. Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2014)

Saturday card has MLB Triple Perfect Game of the Month and a 5* 100% Totals system leading the way. MLB Top Totals play Cashes big on Friday. Free Plays now 16-5. MLB Road warrior system Play below.

On Saturday the Free MLB Road warrior system Play is on the Chicago Whitesox. Game 973 at 7:10 eastern. The Whitesox have their ace C. Sale going and they should sail in this one as Minnesota has Logan Darnell going tonight, fresh off a Triple AAA Call up where he good not great. Sale on the other had has been Dominant on the road with a 2.27 era And his last 3 starts overall he has allowed 3 earned runs in 23 innings good for a 1.12 era. He is 5-1 vs the Twins. This game also fits a road warrior system that plays on road favorites in this range if the total is 8 or less and they are off a road win by 2 or more runs and scored 5 or more runs on 10+ hits and had no errors, vs an opponent like the Twins that are off a home loss and scored 5 or more runs. These road teams are 11-2 the past few years. Look for the Whitesox to win. On Saturday the 2 lead plays are the Triple Perfect MLB Game Of The Month from a Huge system that wins on Average by 4 runs per game, their is also a 5* Totals from an Undefeated League wide totals system in a game where their are 5 supporting power angles. Last night TOP play cashed as the A.L East totals play was a winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Flatten your book with the Most Powerful systems and data in the Industry. For the free Play take the Chicago Whitesox.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2014)

Sunday night ESPN Game of the Year form a Never lost 100% League Wide system leads the Sunday card that also has a Totals system that averages an amazing 13.3 runs per game. Free MLB Road warrior Play below. Free Plays on a 17-5 run.

On Sunday the Free MLB Road warrior Play is on the Oakland. A/s. Game 925 at 7:05 eastern. Oakland has won 13 of 16 on Sunday and is averaging over 6.3 runs per game the past week. They are 10-1 this year as a road favorite off a road win where they scored 5 or more runs. Texas has lost 17 of 21 this month and 14 of the last 17 vs Winning teams. The Rangers are 0-4 as a home dog off a home loss where they scored 2 or less runs. There is also a Powerful 14-2 system that plays on road favorites like Oakland at -140 or higher that are off a road favored win at -140 or higher that scored 5 or more runs and are playing an opponent off a home dog loss that scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits. Oakland has Kazmir going and he has won 10 of 15 vs Texas and 8 of 11 on the road this year with a 3.15 road era. He will take on Texas right Mikolas who has an elevated 7.48 era in his starts this season. Look for Oakland to take this one. The Sunday night ESPN Game of the Year in Bases leads our Powerful weekending card and has an Undefeated League wide system. There is also a Huge totals system that averages 13.3 runs on the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on and cash out. For the free Play. Take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2014)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays, one is a 94% Revenge system side the other a totals system that beats the posted total line by over 3 runs per game and has 6 Strong angles. Free Plays on an 18-5 run. Free System Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 960 at 8:05 eastern. Chicago fits a solid league wide system that has won 10 of the last 11 times and plays against road dogs like Colorado that are off a home loss by 2 or more runs and had 10 or more hits and 1 or less errors, vs an opponent like the Cubs that are off a home dog loss. The Cubs have won 0 of 14 at home vs Colorado and the Rockies have lost their last 4 on the road vs leftys. The Cubs have Y. Wada going and he was solid in one of his starts and mediocre in the other. Today he will bet a Colorado team that is not as potent on the road and will be without Gonzalez and Tulowitzki. The Rockies have Flande on the mound and they have lost all 4 of his starts and he has a 7.20 era. Look for Chicago to the the opener of this series. Start the week big on Monday with a Pair of Powerful 5* MLB Systems, one is a 5* revenge system the other is a 91% totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the free play take the Cubs.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2014)

The Interleague 100% Total of the Month and the 90% Road warrior system plays take Center stage on Tuesday. Below is a solid system that is perfect since 2004 to illustrate the Power of the Material we use. Free Plays are on a 19-5 run. See below
On Tuesday the MLB Free Play is on the KC. Royals. Game 926 at 8:10 eastern. The Royals fit the nice 10-0 system below. While the Royals are too heavily favored to unit rate, we do think they have an excellent chance here as the free Play vs a Twins team that has lost 5 of 6 on the road off a home win and comes off 10 game home stand. They Royals have won 5 of their last 6 and have J. Shields going tonight an he has won 3 of his last 4 at home vs the Twins a and has a 2.75 era in his last 3 starts. He will take on K. Gibson tonight who has struggled on the road with a 4.97 Era and in his last 3 starts he sports an elevated 6.91 era. Now on to this system that wins by over 3 runs on average. We want to play on certain home favorites off a home loss by 2 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs, like KC, Vs an opponent like the Twins that are off a home win and scored 4 or less runs. These home teams have won all 10 times since 2004. Look for KC to take the opener. On Tuesday get both Powerful system plays including the Interleague Total of the Month from a Never lost Total Domination system. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the free play tonight take the KC Royals.   GC

SU: 10-0 
Runs 
Team 6.8 
Opp 3.7 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
Apr 27, 2007 box Fri home Phillies Freddy Garcia - R Marlins Anibal Sanchez - R 6-5 1 W 1.5 O 15-15 0-2 2-1 -160 9.5 9 
Apr 25, 2008 box Fri home Dodgers Hiroki Kuroda - R Rockies Ubaldo Jimenez - R 8-7 1 W 6.5 O 16-14 0-1 2-3 -145 8.5 10 
Aug 13, 2010 box Fri home White Sox Mark Buehrle - L Tigers Jeremy Bonderman - R 8-4 4 W 3.0 O 10-8 1-0 4-0 -150 9.0 9 
Sep 06, 2010 box Mon home Athletics Brett Anderson - L Mariners Jason Vargas - L 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 1-1 5-0 -180 7.0 9 
Apr 22, 2011 box Fri home Rangers Derek Holland - L Royals Jeff Francis - L 11-6 5 W 8.0 O 15-8 3-1 6-0 -168 9.0 9 
Jun 24, 2011 box Fri home Rangers Matt Harrison - L Mets Michael Pelfrey - R 8-1 7 W 0.0 P 13-8 0-1 7-0 -155 9.0 9 
Jul 04, 2011 box Mon home Nationals Jordan Zimmermann - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 5-4 1 W 1.0 O 7-10 0-1 2-2 -180 8.0 10 
Aug 25, 2011 box Thu home Cardinals Edwin Jackson - R Pirates Charlie Morton - R 8-4 4 W 4.0 O 12-7 1-1 4-1 -165 8.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Jun 02, 2014 box Mon home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L White Sox Jose Quintana - L 5-2 3 W 0.5 O 6-5 0-3 3-2 -205 6.5 9 
Jul 29, 2014 Tue home Royals James Shields - R Twins Kyle Gibson - R -170 8.0


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2014)

Hump day Triple pack has the MLB Game of the Week with a 31-1 Power angle, the 5* 95% Road warrior system and a totals system that has won 19 of 22 times. Free plays 19-6 run. MLB Afternoon system Play below.

On Wednesday the free MLB System Play is on Oakland. Game 965 at 2:10 eastern. Oakland fit a league wide system that has cashed 11 straight times and plays on road favorites of -140 or more that scored 5 or more runs in their last game if they were a road favorite of -190 or higher and are taking on a team off a loss. The A/s are a solid 11-2 this year as a road favorite off a road win where they scored or more runs. They have also won 5 of 6 as a road favorite from -150 to -175 and are scoring 6 runs per game the past week. In games where the total is 8 to 8.5 they have won 23 of 31. Houston is 16-56 in July the past few years and have dropped 10 of the last 12 vs winning teams. Today they have Keuche on the mound and he has a 1-3 record and 6.23 era vs Oakland. The Athletics counter with J. Hammel who has won 3 of 4 vs Houston with a 1.69 era allowing just 4 runs in 21 innings against them in his last 3 starts. Look for Oakland to take another from Houston. On Wednesday their are 3 Big MLB power system plays up led by the 31-1 MLB Power Angle Game of the Week and a 5* Road warrior 95% system play as well as a 19-3 totals system. Get on now and cash all 3. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the free play take Oakland.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2014)

Throw back Thursday card has a Huge 100% 5* Blowout system, an Undefeated Dog system and the 90% MLB Total of the week from a system that Averages 12 runs per game- Free Plays are 19-7 of late . Free MLB System Play below.

On Thursday the free MLB System play is on the Cincinnati Reds. Game 907 at 7:10 eastern. Miami lost on Wednesday snapping their 6 game win streak and they have lost 4 straight in the series here to the Reds. Road favorites like the Reds are 10-1 off a home loss where they scored 4 or less runs on 10+ hits in a game where the total was 8 or less and the opponent was at home in their last game. The Reds have J. Cueto on the mound and he has a stellar 2.47 road era. Look for the Reds to do enough to get the win here against T. Koehler and the Marlins who may bounce a littler now that their win streak is over. Take the Reds. On Thursday the lead play is the 5* MLB Blowout system which is perfect since 2004, their is also an undefeated dog system and the MLB Total of the Week from a Killer 90% Totals system that Averages 12 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with some of the most devastating material and data that won't be seen any where else. For the free play take the Reds. RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2014)

Huge T.G.I.F Card has a Rare 6* MLB Side from a 100% System that wins by 5 runs on average and an Incredible totals system that is cashing to the over 94% with games averaging 14.5 runs. MLB Top total cashes big on Thursday. Free plays on a 20-7 run

On Friday the free MLB system play is on the NY. Mets. Game 956 at 7:10 eastern. The Mets fit a nice 80% system here tonight that plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs and scored 10 or more runs, vs an opponent like the Giants that are also off a home favored win. The Mets have been playing well here at home and have J. Niese going. Niese has won 5 of his last 6 here at home and has a 2.80 home era. He will take on R. Vogelsong who has a 5.44 elevated road era. The Giants have lost 6 of the last 7 and are hitting under .200 the past week. Based on the system, current form and Pitching we will Make it the Mets tonight. Look for there Mets to take opener. On Friday start the Month Big with Tremendous MLB Card that is led by the 6* 100% System that has Teams winning on average by 5 runs per game, their is also a 94% totals system that has games averaging over 14 runs. The Big totals play on Wednesday cashed easily. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend off to a fast start. For there free play take the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2014)

Saturday card has 2 Big 5* Plays one from a 20-2 system the other a 100% Dog system, their is also a 32-7 Totals angle with a 90% system. Friday card cashes 2 of 3. Free Plays on a 20-8 run. Free MLB Totals System Below.

On Saturday the Free MLB Totals System Play is to play over the total in the Milwaukee at St. Louis game. Rotation numbers 907/908 at 7:15 eastern. Last night we cashed a big 5* With these 2 playing over the total easily with 11 runs. Tonight their is a different system that pertains to a high scoring totals system that has won 28 of 34 times since 2011. We are playing the over for Home favorites like the Cardinals with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored loss at-140 or higher and lost by 2+ runs and scored 4 or less runs with 5 or more hits, vs an opponent off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs with 10 or more hits and no errors. The Brewers have flown over 15 of 22 times as a road dog from +100 to +125. In the series here 7 of the last 10 have posted over the total. Milwaukee has K. Lohse on the mound and he has pitched over in 6 of his last 8 road Starts in August. J. Masterson makes his first start for the Cards since getting traded. He has a dismal 10.03 era in his last 3 starts and has pitched over in 3 of his last 4 home August starts. Look for this one to go over tonight. On Saturday another Big Power system Card is on the menu with 2 big 5* plays, one is a 20-2 Dominator system, the other a Perfect system dog. There is also a solid totals system with a 32-7 Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Power of our Cutting edge data and Material on your side. Last night we nailed 2 of 3. For the free Play take Milwaukee and St. Louis to fly over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2014)

Sunday its the Hall of Fame Game side in the NFL on NBC and in MLB Its the 41-3 Dominator system in Early Action and Sunday Night Baseball 90% Power Angle Play on ESPN. Saturday card cashes 3 of 4. NFLX Sides 30-14 last 2 years. Free plays 21-8 Run. MLB Power System Play below.
On Sunday the Free MLB Power system play is on Oakland. Game 976 at 4:00 eastern. Oakland will look to take the rubber game here today and they have a Powerful system that has won 9 of 10 times on their side. We are playing on home favorites in this range with a posted total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win at -140 or higher by 5 or more runs, and are playing an opponent off a road dog loss by 5+ runs that scored 4 or less runs on 10 or more hits and made no more than 1 error. Oakland has won 14 of 17 on Sunday. KC is 0-5 as a road dog from +150 to +175 an 1-4 on the road off a road loss by 5+ runs. Kazmir goes for Oakland has a 1.54 home era which is nearly 2 runs better than J. Shields road era for the Royals. Oakland has won 16 of his 21 starts and all 7 in day games. Look for Oakland to take another from KC. On Sunday We end the week big with a Powerful card that has a 41-3 Early MLB Dominator system, the 90% ESPN Sunday night MLB Side and the Hall of Fame Game Play NFLX sides are 30-14 the last 2 years. Last night MLB Cashed 3 of 4. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and end the week with the cash. For the Free MLB Play Take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2014)

Monday card has a 5* 100% league wide MLB System Play with 6 Power Angles Sunday card sweeps going 4-0. Free Plays 21-9 Run free 3* totals system below.
The 3* MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Baltimore at Washington game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 7:05 eastern. This game applies to a fabulous system that averages 12 runs per game and plays to the over for road dogs off a home dog loss that scored 2 or less runs and had 5+ hits, vs an opponent off a home favored win and scored 4 or less runs. In the series here the last 5 have flown over the total. The Nationals have played over in 7 of 8 at home Vs A.L. Teams. Baltimore has played over in the last road games vs N.L. Teams. Gausman goes for the Birds was hit hard by the Nationals in an earlier start allowing 7 runs in 4 innings. He will take on T. Roark who is quietly having a solid season. Roark has flown over in 3 of his last 4 home starts and the total is just 7 here tonight. Look for this one to post over the total. On Monday the lead play is a 5* MLB System winner from a Perfect League wide system. This game also has Several high end Power angle.Cong rats to those who jumped for Sunday as went 4-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the week started big. For the free 3* Play take the Over in the Orioles at Nationals game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 5, 2014)

Tuesday card has the 6* Triple Perfect National League Game of the Month with a 100% Lead system that wins by an average 4 runs since 2004. Their is an Undefeated road warrior system play and a 13-0 Totals system averaging nearly 12 runs per game. Free plays 22-9 run. Free MLB system play below.

On Tuesday the free system play is on the Seattle Mariners. Game 980 at 10:10 eastern. Seattle is to high to unit rate. However they fit a 17-2 system and have Felix Hernandez on the mound, so for the free play they will be just fine. Home favorites like Seattle that are off a road favored loss and scored 2 or less runs have won 17 of 19 times if the total in that loss was 8 or less. The Mariners have won 9 of 12 with a day off ad 7 of 8 at home off a road loss. The braves are averaging 2 runs per game the past week and are just 7-41 in road games where they scored 2 or less runs. With Hernadez pitching the Braves don't figure to score much and he has gone 7+ innings in 13 straight starts allowing 2 or less in all of them. Through the years he has won 13 of 17 at home in August. Wood goes for Atlanta and he has dropped 5 of his last 7 road starts. Look for Seattle to capture the opener. On Tuesday the Powerful MLB Card Consists of the 6* Triple Perfect National League Game of the Month from a 100% system that wins by an average 6-2 score, their is an Undefeated road warrior system with 6 big Power Angles and a 13-0 MLB Totals system that averages nearly 12 runs per game. Don't Miss out MLB has been hot .Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and See the most Powerful data in the Industry tonight as we continue to cash in bases. For the free play take Seattle.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 6, 2014)

Hump day Triple Pack has the 100% MLB Total Of the Week, a 5* MLB Blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs per game and a 22-2 Pitching Dominator system. Free plays on a 23-9 run. MLB Free totals Play below. Early Bird FOOTBALL rates up now through Sunday.

On Hump day the free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Atlanta at Seattle game. Rotation numbers 919/920 at 3:40 eastern. This game is chocked with low scoring pitching angles. Atlanta has J. Teheran on the mound and they have stayed under the total in 15 of his 22 starts as he has rebounded this year with a stellar 2.69 era. The Braves are scoring just 2 runs per game the past week and will take on Seattle right C. Young. Seattle has stayed under in 15 of his 20 starts this seasons and he has a fine 2.21 home Era. In fact Young has pitched under the total in 12 straight home starts. Seattle has some interesting under angles as well. The Mariners have played under in the following situations. on Wednesday 12 of 16, in inter league games 9 of 11, in day games 24 of 34 and 10 of 13 vs winning teams. They also have a solid home bullpen era of 2.31 when Young departs. Look for this one to stay under the total today. On Hump day we Bring the Bang with 3 More Powerful Plays, the lead is the MLB Total of the Week from an undefeated totals system dating to 2004. There is also a Blowout system that wins by 4 runs per game and a 22-2 Power Pitcher Dominator system. Contact At goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all three. For the free MLB Totals Play take the Under in the Atlanta at Seattle game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2014)

Thursday card has the 21-2 NFLX Preseason power angle in the Seattle at Denver game and 2 Big MLB power system plays, one is early and from a 24-1 system. The other is the 100% Game of the Week from a system that dates to 2004. MLB Top play cashes easily. NFLX Sides on 31-14 run. SEASONAL Early Bird football pack up now. Free plays 23-10. MLB System play below.

On Thursday the free MLB System play is on the Philadelphia Phillies. Game 968 at 7:05 eastern. The Phillies smokes the Astros last night and have now beat them 7 straight times here. They are 5-1 at home off a home win by 5 or more runs. Houston is 1-8 on the road off a road loss by 5+ runs and 4-12 in the inter league play scoring just 2.8 runs in those games. The Phillies also fit a nice system here tonight that plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less off a home favored win by 5 or more runs with 10+ hits, vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs also with 10 or more hits. These home teams have won 13 of 17. Houston has McHugh on the mound and have lost 6 of his last 7 starts. Look for Hernandez and the Phillies to get the sweep here tonight. On Thursday we have the 21-2 power Angle play in the NFLX Game between Seattle and Denver. NFLX Sides are on a 31-14 runs after cashing the Giants on Sunday. In MLB The lead is the 5* Game of the Week from a 100% Database system that dates to 2004. There is also a 24-1 Afternoon system play.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Flatten your book big with the Most Powerful data and material in the industry. For the free which are on a 23-10 run. Take the Phillies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2014)

Friday card has 2 Big NFL Preseason Week 1 Power system totals plays, an MLB Blowout system that this by 4 runs per game and a 100% Late night MLB Totals system, MLB Sweeps on Thursday. Free plays 24-10 Run. MLB Road warrior system below.

On Friday the free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Washington Nationals. Game 907 at 7:35 eastern. The Nats cashed big in afternoon action on Thursday beating the Mets in Extras. Now they travel to Atlanta to take on a reeling Atlanta Team that has lost 8 straight and is scoring just 2 runs per game in that stretch. The Braves have lost all 5 games to winning teams in the 2nd half. Washington fits a powerful road warrior system that has won at a 90% clip. We want to play on road favorites off a home win, vs an opponent like Atlanta off a road favored loss and scored 4 or less runs. The Nationals have S. Strasburg on the mound and we will back him over Santana and the Braves. On Friday there are 4 Powerful pays up. In NFLX their are 2 Week 1 specific totals systems. In MLB Action we swept the board on Thursday. Tonight we have a Blowout system that wins on average by 4 runs. Then their a Perfect Totals system in late night Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-6269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most Powerful data and Material in the Industry. For the free Play take the Washington Nationals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2014)

golden contender said:


> Friday card has 2 Big NFL Preseason Week 1 Power system totals plays, an MLB Blowout system that this by 4 runs per game and a 100% Late night MLB Totals system, MLB Sweeps on Thursday. Free plays 24-10 Run. MLB Road warrior system below.
> 
> On Friday the free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Washington Nationals. Game 907 at 7:35 eastern. The Nats cashed big in afternoon action on Thursday beating the Mets in Extras. Now they travel to Atlanta to take on a reeling Atlanta Team that has lost 8 straight and is scoring just 2 runs per game in that stretch. The Braves have lost all 5 games to winning teams in the 2nd half. Washington fits a powerful road warrior system that has won at a 90% clip. We want to play on road favorites off a home win, vs an opponent like Atlanta off a road favored loss and scored 4 or less runs. The Nationals have S. Strasburg on the mound and we will back him over Santana and the Braves. On Friday there are 4 Powerful pays up. In NFLX their are 2 Week 1 specific totals systems. In MLB Action we swept the board on Thursday. Tonight we have a Blowout system that wins on average by 4 runs. Then their a Perfect Totals system in late night Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-6269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most Powerful data and Material in the Industry. For the free Play take the Washington Nationals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2014)

Saturday in NFLX Action its the 91% Power system play of the Week. NFLX Sides are 32-15 and Top plays are at 78% the past few seasons In MLB we have a Big 100% Blowout system and a Totals system Both beat the posted line and Total by over 3 runs. Free Plays 24-11 MLB System Below.
On Saturday the free MLB Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 952 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates cashed Big for us last night as Our Top play. We will back them here against tonight as they fit another of Our Powerful League wide systems. We are playing on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less and are off a 1 run home favored win in a game where the total was 8 or less and they had 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits with no errors, and their opponent also scored 2 or less runs with 5+ hits. These home teams have won 21 of 29 since 2004. The Padres hit just .221 vs leftys and will face F. Liriano who is heating up with a 1.80 era in his last 3 starts. He has a solid 2.37 career Era vs San Diego. The Pirates have won 12 of 17 as a home favorite in this range and 15 of the last 21 vs losing teams. They are averaging 5.5 runs the past week. Pittsburgh takes another from San Diego. On Saturday we have Another Powerful 3 game card. In The NFLX is a 91% Week 1 Power system play NFLX Sides are 32-15 with top lays cashing at 78%. In MLB There are 2 League wide system plays up. One is a 100% System that Wins by 3 runs per game. The other is a Totals system that wins 90% of the time and averages 11.6 runs in games where the posted total is 8 or less and has 3 Undefeated Angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Put the Most Powerful Data in the Industry on your side. For the free play the Pirates make the Padres walk the Plank tonight.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2014)

Sunday card has two big 5* Plays, one is the ESPN Sunday night MLB System Play, the other is an Early 100% Power Angle play. There is also a solid 14-0 Totals Play. Free MLB System Play below.

On Sunday the Free MLB System play is on Oakland. Game 920 at 4:05 eastern. Oakland has won 9 straight here at home vs the Twins. Today they qualify in a league wide Power System that has won 22 of 26 times since 2004. We are playing on certain home favorites with a total that is posted at 6 or less and they are coming in off a home favored win by 5 or more runs if they were a favorite of -200 or higher and their opponent scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits in a 5+ run road dog loss.. The A/s have won 14 of 18 on Sunday and 33 of 47 as a home favorite in this range. They have J. Hammel on the mound and he has a 2.85 home era this year. Hughes for the Twins has a career 5+ era vs Oakland . Look for Oakland to take the finale. On Sunday there are 2 Big 5* Plays up. The Lead is the ESPN MLB power system side and the Early Dominator system with a Perfect Angle. There is also a 14-0 Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and end the week big In bases. For the free Play take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2014)

Triple Perfect Monday has the Highest Rated 7* MLB Game of the Year from a Perfect system with a Perfect Angle, a 100% Road Warrior Blowout system and a Dog system that is undefeated since 2004. There is also a One Day Only 75% Discount on the NFL Seasonal Pack. Free MLB Totals System Below.


On Monday the free MLB Totals system is on the Under in the Toronto at Seattle game at 10:10 eastern. Seattle has Felix Hernandez going and he has pithced under in 6 straight games and has a 1.97 era this year. In August 9 of his last 12 home starts have stayed under. His counter part D. Hutchison has a fine 3.17 road era. The Jays come in off a 6 hour and 37 minute marathone win over Detroit in a game that last 19 innings. The Jays are scoring just 2.7 runs the past week. Seattle has played under in 10 of 14 vs winning teams. The Most powerful reason for this selection is a totals system that has won 91% and plays under for road dogs at +140 or higher like Toronto that are off a 1 run home dog win that scored 5+ runs, vs an opponent off a home game. Look for this one to stay under tonight. On Monday the 7* Highest Rated MLB Game of the Year takes Center Stage along with a 75% off one Day only early Bird NFL Season pack discount. The Card also has a 100% Road warrior System Blowout and a Dog with a system that has not lost in over 1o seasons. Data like this wont be found any where else. The 7* is backed with a Rare and Perfect system and a 100% power Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with a World Champion analyst. For the free play take the Toronto and Seattle to go under tonight.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2014)

Tuesday 32-3 MLB Blowout system + 9-0 Late night system snacker are the lead plays. MLB 7* Top play cashes on Baltimore on Monday. free MLB Totals Play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals system play is on the over in the Washington at NY. Mets game. Rotation numbers 903/904 at 7:05 eastern. The Mets return home after taking 3 of 4 in Philadelphia and have been potent at the plate of late. Washington comes in off a day off here after losing to Atlanta. This game fits a totals system that has cashed to the over around 80% of the time as road favorites with a totla of 8 or less coming in off a road loss where they scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits and are taking on an opponent off a road win that scored 5 or more runs with 1 or less errors have averaged 10 runs per game. The Mets have called up R. Montero Replacing J. Degrom who has been placed on the DL With Shoulder tendinitis. Montero was mediocre in his handful of outing early on allowing 13 runs in 19 innings, he will have his hands filled tonight taking on the Nationals who have had the Mets number of late. Washington counters with D. Fister who has pitched over in 3 of his last 4 August road starts. In the series these two have posted overs in 10 of the last 13 in the series and that is what we will recommend tonight. On Tuesday the lead plays are the 32-3 blowout system and a 9-0 Late night snacker system. Congrats to those who Jumped on the MLB Game of the Year winner on Baltimore. Tonight we do more damage with the most Powerful data in the industry. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play take the Nationals and the Mets to go over the posted total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2014)

Hump Day Double Perfect MLB Game of the Week with a 94% Power system leads the card along with a 42-3 Blowout system and Rare 100% Totals system that beats the posted total by 4 runs on average. Free MLB Power system play below.

On Wednesday the free MLB play is on the Baltimore Orioles. Game 964 at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles cashed big for all clients on Monday as our 7* Game of the year with a solid 11-3 win over the Yankees. Thee two were rained out lat night. tonight the Orioles fit an emerging system that is 31-6 the last 2 seasons when playing on home teams off a home favored win by 5+ runs if they scored 10 or more runs and their opponent is ff a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs with no errors in the loss. Baltimore is 10-1 at home off a home win by 5 or more runs if they scored 10 or more and have won 20 of the last 29 vs winning teams while averaging 7 runs per game the past week. The Orioles have too much fire power for a Yankees team that continues to struggle to score. They have lost 3 of 4 here in Baltimore and have Pineda making his first start in 3 months, so he will be on a pitch count here. C. Tillman for the Orioles has a solid 2.77 home era. Look for the Orioles to soar once again tonight. On Wednesday there are 3 Huge Plays up all backed with Tremendous Power systems that wont be found anywhere else. The 94% MLB Game of the week, a 42-3 Blowout system with a 19-0 subset and a Totals system with 4 Perfect Angles and systems. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Get on the "Giving End" of Hump day with the Most Powerful data in the industry. For the free play Take Baltimore.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 14, 2014)

Thursday card has the 21-2 MLB Total of the Week, the NFLX ESPN Power system Play and a 5* MLB Blowout system NFLX Sides 33-15 last 3 years. Free plays 26-14. MLB Live dog below. NFL Seasonal PACK 75% Off this week only

On Thursday the free MLB Dog with Bite is on the NY. Mets. Game 908 at 7:15 eastern. The Mets will look to salvage the last game of the series here tonight against Washington. They have Dillon Gee on the Mound and he has a 7-3 record and 3.23 era vs Washington and has been solid at home with a 3.37 era this year. The Nationals are favored here with S. Strasburg on the mound but he is 1-8 with a 5.25 road era this year and has allowed 8 runs in 12 innings with 3 home runs in his last 2 starts here. So this looks like a good spot to fade him and take the Mets. There is also a solid data base system in this game that plays on home dogs with a total that is 8 or less that are off a 1 run home dog loss where they scored 2 or less runs and had 1 or less errors, vs an opponent off a 1 run road favored win that scored 4 or less runs on 5 or more hits. These home dogs are 7 games over .500 since 2004. Look for the Mets to take the finale. On Thursday its another Powerful Card with an Early 21-2 MLB Total of the Week, a 5* Blowout system at night that wins by 3 runs on average and a Powerful ESPN NFLX Side in the Jacksonville at Chicago game. NFLX Sides are 33-15 the last few seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and win big with the finest data available. For the free Play take the NY.Mets


----------



## golden contender (Aug 15, 2014)

NFLX Double system Power play on Friday after Winning again last night now 34-15 on ALL NFLX Sides the last few seasons. MLB cashed big too tonight its the 100% MLB Total of th Month that beats the line by 3 runs on average, and a Second totals system that has won all 14 times since 2004. Free MLB System Play below
On Friday the free MLB Power System Play is on the SF. Giants. Game 964 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants fit a Powerful system that has not lost in the history of the database going 12-0 and winning by and average 8-3 score. While we don't believe they will win by 5 runs tonight, we do think they will take down the Phillies. We are playing on home favorites off a home favored win by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a 1 run road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs and had 5+ hits. The Phillies are 0-3 on the road off a 1 run road loss. Bumgarner and Hamels are on the mound tonight. Hamels has not been bad but has been victimized by a lack of run support and that should be the case again tonight as the Phillies will be on the road vs Bumgarner who has won 5 of his last 6 home August starts an shut down the Phillies going 8 scoreless against them last month. Look for the Giants to take the opener. Huge T.G.I.F NFLX Double system Power play on Friday after Winning again last night now 34-15 on ALL NFLX Sides the last few seasons. MLB cashed big too tonight its the 100% MLB Total of th Month that beats the line by 3 runs on average, + Another totals system that has won all 14 times since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Start the weekend big with the finest data available. For the free Play take the Giants.
SU: 12-0
Runs 
Team 8.2 
Opp 3.3 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/LOUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
Jun 28, 2005 box Tue home Athletics Barry Zito - L Mariners Jamie Moyer - L 8-1 7 W 1.5 O 12-7 0-0 7-1 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 29, 2006 box Tue home White Sox Freddy Garcia - R Rays Casey Fossum - L 12-9 3 W 11.0 O 13-11 0-2 7-0 -210 10.0 9 
Apr 11, 2008 box Fri home Rays James Shields - R Orioles Jeremy Guthrie - R 10-5 5 W 6.0 O 15-8 1-1 5-3 -155 9.0 9 
Apr 21, 2008 box Mon home Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R Mets John Maine - R 7-1 6 W -0.5 U 8-5 0-2 6-0 -140 8.5 9 
Aug 22, 2008 box Fri home Cardinals Adam Wainwright - R Braves Charlie Morton - R 18-3 15 W 12.0 O 26-10 0-0 17-0 -200 9.0 9 
Sep 19, 2008 box Fri home Yankees Carl Pavano - R Orioles Radhames Liz - R 3-2 1 W -5.0 U 9-8 1-0 1-2 -200 10.0 9 
Jun 16, 2009 box Tue home Yankees CC Sabathia - L Nationals Shairon Martis - ? 5-3 2 W -2.0 U 8-6 0-1 2-1 -360 10.0 9 
May 21, 2010 box Fri home Rangers Colby Lewis - R Cubs Ted Lilly - L 2-1 1 W -6.0 U 7-8 1-2 1-1 -155 9.0 9 
Sep 03, 2010 box Fri home Yankees Ivan Nova - R Blue Jays Brandon Morrow - R 7-3 4 W 1.0 O 11-6 0-0 4-1 -150 9.0 9 
Jun 20, 2011 box Mon home Red Sox Andrew Miller - L Padres Wade LeBlanc - L 14-5 9 W 8.5 O 14-13 0-0 10-0 -190 10.5 9 
Jul 23, 2012 box Mon home Diamondbacks Ian Kennedy - R Rockies Jonathan Sanchez - L 6-3 3 W -0.5 U 8-6 0-0 5-0 -215 9.5 9 
Jul 11, 2014 box Fri home Indians Corey Kluber - R White Sox Hector Noesi - R 7-4 3 W 3.0 O 10-8 0-2 3-2 -215 8.0 9 

Aug 15, 2014 Fri home Giants Madison Bumgarner - LPhillies Cole Hamels - L


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2014)

On Saturday the 23-0 NFLX 23-0 Game of the Month and a 5* 19-0 System play lead a Powerful card that also has a 5* MLB 14-0 Blowout system that wins by 4 runs on average and a 91% total. We even have the Arlington Million. Free NFLX Play below

On Saturday the free NFL Preseason Play is on the Pittsburgh Steelers. Game 420 at 7:30 eastern. The Steelers have been solid at home in the preseason winning 12 of their last 14 here. Tonight they fit a nice system we use that actually play against the Bills and any road dog that comes in off a road win by 3 or less points. Buffalo came back late last week in Carolina to get a 20-18 win while the Steelers lost 20-16 in game one in New York. The Steelers played better in the 2nd half of that game outscoring the Giants 13-7. Buffalo has been outscored in the 2nd half of both of their Preseason games and are just 2-10 in road games. The Steelers are not as strong as the 23-0 and 19-0 Power system play on the Saturday card but they should get the job done. Take the Steelers. On Saturday their are 4 big plays up 2 in the Football featuring the 23-0 NFL Game of the Month and a 19-0 5*. NFLX Sides 34-16 the last few seasons. In MLB we have a Huge Blowout system that is 14-0 and wins by an average 7-3 score. There is also a 91% Totals system and the Arlington Million horse race. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big this weekend with the Most Powerful data available. For the free play take the Pittsburgh Steelers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2014)

On Sunday the week end big with the Early Triple Perfect NFL System play and both Prime time totals. On ESPN its the Sunday night MLB Total and on FOX The Totals system in the NFLX Game. NFLX Now 35-17 on Sides after last night.+ MLB Sweeps Fee MLB Power Angle Play below.

On Sunday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the Reds. Game 459 at 4:10 eastern. The Reds have won 10 of the last 12 vs leftys and that's what they will see today with Flande going for Colorado. They have dropped all 7 starts Flande has made and he has a 7.41 era here at home. M. Latos goes for the Reds and he has won both recent starts, 4-1 overall here on the road vs the Rockies. In his last 2 he has allowed just 3 runs in 16 innings. With the success he has had here The Rockies should look in to acquiring him. Latos has been a solid road pitcher in August games and has a stellar 1.85 road era this season. The Reds have won 14 of 19 on Sunday, while Colorado has lost 14 of 19 on Sunday and 11 of 14 already this month. The Rockies are nearly 30 games under .500 and going no where fast. Take the Reds. On Sunday there are 3 Powerful games up One is the Triple Perfect Early NFLX system play, the other 2 are totals on the Primetime game. In MLB on ESPN and NFLX on FOX. Both have Solid Systems and Angles backing them. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end your week big with the Most Powerful data in the Industry.NFLX Sides are 35-17 the last few seasons and 75% on Top plays. Get on now as we flatten your book in baseball and Football. For the free Play take the Reds.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2014)

Monday night Double Perfect NFL Play on ESPN Headlines the card tonight along with a pair of 5* MLB Plays. One is from a powerful totals system that averages nearly 12 runs the Other from a Dominator system with a Perfect Never lost series angle. Sunday we cashed big Tonight we start the week big. Free Early MLB system Play below.


The free MLB Nooner on Monday is on the NY. Mets. Game 902 at 12:10 eastern. The Mets have some solid edges on their side today. All home teams are 14-2 since 2004 at home with a total of 8 or less if the are off a 1 run home dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits, vs an opponent like the Cubs that scored 2 or less runs in a road favored win. The Cubs are 2-19 as a road dog with a total that is 8 or less off a 1 run road win. Colon and Hendricks should be a good pitching match. However the Mets have the statistical indicators on their side and the Cubs are 14-35 in any game where the total is 7 or less. Make it the Mets here in the finale. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Start the week big tonight as we have a Double Perfect Monday night Football Side on ESPN and a Pair of Powerful MLB 5* System plays. One from a Tremendous totals system that averages nearly 12 runs and has a 31-6 Angle. The other from a dominator system with a Perfect 100% series angle. Get on all 3 now and put the power of this award winning data on your side. For the free play take the NY. Mets.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2014)

Thursday Triple Play has the MLB Game of the Week from a 100% System, a 91% Early Totals system and the NFLX Week 3 Power system side in the Steelers at Eagles game. MLB Top total cashes out last night. Free MLB Totals Play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Houston at NY.Yankes game. Rotation numbers 959/960 at 1:05 eastern This game fits a solid League wide totals system that has played to the under 31 of 44 times long term. The system pertains to home favorites with a posted total of 8 or less that lost as a home favorite at -200 or higher and scored 2 or less run son 5 or more hits, vs an opponent off a road dog win that scored 5 or more runs and played error free ball. Houston has won 2 straight here and has D. Keuchel on the mound and he has a respectable 3.17 road era this year. B. McCarthy counters for the Yankees and he has a career 2.57 era vs Houston and a 1.93 era in his last 3 starts which all stayed under the total. Look for this game to stay under here today. On Thursday we have a Big MLB Game of the Week from a Perfect system, there is also the NFLX Week 3 Power system play in the Steelers at Eagles game an early MLB Total system. Last night our Top MLB Totals Play cashed. More Damage on Thursday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this Big Triple play card now. For the free MLB Play take the Houston and New York to stay under the total today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2014)

Huge Friday card has 3 big 5* NFLX Sides All from Preseason Systems cashing 95% or better long term. Some have Multiple systems and angles. NFLX Sides 36-18 the last few seasons. In MLB There is a 18-1 Blowout system that wins by 3 runs on average and 91% Totals system. Thursday sweeps going 3-0.
The Free NFLX System Play is on Carolina. Game 255 at 7:30 eastern. The Panthers are 5-0 ats vs the AFC and the Patriots are 0-6 to the spread the past few seasons in week 3 and have failed to cover 7 of the last 10 vs NFC Teams. The Patriots apply to a system in Preseason games that plays against home teams that are off a home win that scored 30 or more points and allowed 10 or more, if the opponent has 1 or more wins. The Patriots should have a much tougher time against a solid Carolina defense than they did last week against a Philadelphia team that could not stop them. These two played one of the more entertaining games of last season in a game that went right down to the wire with Carolina holding off the Patriots on last play in the end zone. This should be a tight game especially in the first 3 quarters as Game threes of the Preseason are the dress rehearsal for the opener. We will take the Points and Back Carolina tonight. Start the weekend Big with the Most Powerful data in the industry, There are 3 Big 5* NFLX Power Systems all cashing over 95% long term. In MLB There is a huge Blowout system that has won 18 of 19 times and a Powerful totals system that average 11.5 runs. GC Swept the Board on Wednesday cashing all 3 Games in NFLX And MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play take The Carolina Panthers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 23, 2014)

Saturday its the 24-0 Preseason NFL Game of the Year taking center stage along with 3 more NFL Sides all with systems in the high 90% range long term. There is also a 33-2 MLB Dominator play and a 92% Road warrior system as well as the Analysis on the Travers Stakes Free NFLX Afternoon play below
The free NFLX Afternoon Power system Play is on Tampa Bay. Game 263 at 4:30 eastern. Tampa has covered 3 straight in week 3 of the Preseason, while Buffalo is 0-6 in game fours which is what they are playing since they played in the Hall of Fame Game. This game also has a solid system attached to it. We are playing on road teams that are favored or dogs of less than 3 if they are 0-2, These teams have covered 18 of 22 times. The Bills have struggled with NFC Teams in the Preseason the past few years losing 11 of 12 straight up. So we are not anxious to lay points with them. We will take the points with Tampa Bay here today. Don't miss out on Saturday as the lead play is the NFLX Game of the Year from a Killer 24-0 Preseason system. We also have 3 More Week 3 NFL Winners all from system cashing well over 90% long term. In bases the lead plays are a 33-2 Dominator play and a 92% Road warrior system that wins by 3 runs per game. There is also the analysis on the Travers Stakes from Saratoga.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and cash out bog with the finest data available. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2014)

Sunday card has the Highest Rated A.L. West Game of the Year tonight on ESPN Sunday night Baseball and a 92% totals system that averages over 11 runs and beats line by 3 runs on average. In NFLX Action we have the Triple system side in the Evening NFLX Game. MLB Sweeps on Saturday. Free MLB Totals Play below.

The Free MLB Total Play is on the Under in the NY. Mets at LA. Dodgers game. Rotation numbers 909/910 at 4;10 eastern. The Mets have Bartolo Colon making the start after skipping a turn in the rotation. Colon and the Mets have the intangible factor going and the thinking is Colon will want to pitch well and bounce back on the mound with the motivation after losing his mother. This game also fits a totals system that has cashed all 13 times since 2004. We want to play the Under in the games where the home team is off a -140 or higher 2 run win and scored 5 or more runs. vs an opponent off a road dog loss at +140 and scored 4 or less runs provided both teams had 1 error in the game. These games average a shade over 5 runs. Look for this game to stay under. On Sunday their a is a powerful Card up and led by the A.L. WEST Game of the Year, a 92% Totals system that wins on average by 3 runs and the Triple System NFLX Side. MLB Sweeps on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the the week big. For the free play take the Mets and Dodgers to play under the total today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2014)

Monday MLB Card has the MLB Total Of the Month from a Never lost totals system that averages over 12 runs per game. There is also a 5* Blowout system that wins by 4 runs per game on average and has a solid pitcher edge. Free A.L. East system Play below.

On Monday in A.L. East action the free Power system Play is on the Toronto Blue Jays. Game 962 at 7:05 eastern. The Jays fit a nice league wide system that has won 11 of 13 times and plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less and are off a home dog loss and scored 2 or less runs and are taking on an opponent like Boston that is also off a home dog loss by 2 or more runs. Boston has lost 8 straight and looks like a team that has thrown in the towel. The Jays have won 10 of the 13 in the series this year and have a pitching edge with J. Happ who has a 3.25 home era. Happ shut down the Sox going 6 scoreless here last month. Boston counters with Buchholz who has been hammered by Toronto this year. In 3 starts they have scored 17 runs in 15 innings against him. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Monday we start the week big with the MLB Total of the Month from a totals system that is undefeated and averages 12 runs per game. There is also a Big Blowout system that wins by 4 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on both now. For the free play take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 26, 2014)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* Totals system that has won 15 of 16 times and averages 12 runs and a rare totals system that is 9-0 since 2004 and a dominator play with an Undefeated angle. Free MLB Power Angle Play below

On Tuesday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 909 at 9:40 eastern. The Dodgers have some nice numbers going their way tonight. LA is 7-0 as a road favorite off a home loss and has won 9 of 13 with a day off. They are also 3-0 on the road off a home loss by 5 or more runs. Arizona has struggled losing 15 of 22 as a home dog and 7 of the last 9 here in the series to LA. The Diamondbacks have Trevor Cahill on the mound making his 3rd start here vs the Dodgers. If this one is anything like the last two it will be another long night in the desert. Cahill allowed 12 runs in 8 innings here already vs the Dodgers. Hernandez goes for LA and he has 2 decent starts vs Arizona this season. Look for LA To bounce back here tonight. On Tuesday there is a 15-1 totals system that averages over 12 runs per game. There is also a secondary totals system that is 9-0 since since 2004. There is also an Undefeated Power Angle dominator side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take the LA. Dodgers.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2014)

Hump day card led by the 5* MLB Road Warrior play with 2 Perfect 100% Angles. There is also a 39-2 Blowout system MLB Top sides went 2-0 on Monday. Free MLB Live dog play below.

On Hump day the free MLB live Dog is on the NY. Mets. Game 956 at 7:10 eastern. The Mets fit a nice dog system here that pertains to home dogs off a home dog win by 1 run. A role the Mets are 4-0 themselves in this year. The Mets have Z. Wheeler going an he has been hot in the second half and has some of the best numbers you ill find. he has won his last 4 home starts and all 3 home vs Atlanta. Teheran for the Braves allowed 5 runs in 3 innings and 11 hit here earlier in the seasons and the Braves have lost 20 of 30 on the road when the total is 7 or less. Look for the Mets to take another from the Braves. On Hump day we have Another Powerful MLB Card with a 5* Double Perfect Road warrior play. There is also a 39-2 Blowout system going. We will also release the Thursday NFLX Power system card in the evening. Both top MLB Sides cashed on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Bang your book good on Hump day. For the free play take the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2014)

Thursday card has a 15-0 NFLX Game Of The Month and 3 More 90+% Week 4 NFLX Plays, there is a Huge 100% Opening night College Football system play up and a 94% MLB Dominator system . Free NFLX Play below

On Thursday the NFLX Free Play is on the Detroit Lions. Game 103 at 7:00 eastern. The Lions are taking over 4 points here and have won and covered the last 6 in the series vs Buffalo. Detroit is 17-5 to the spread vs AFC Teams in Preseason play and have covered and won 6 straight in game 4 of the Preseason. Buffalo is laying points but is 1-13 straight up vs NFC teams and has failed to cover 6 of the last 8 on Thursday. Look for the Lions to keep this one close and no surprises if they pull the upset. Take the Points with Detroit. On Thursday jump on as we are using the Most Powerful data in the industry. There is a 15-0 NFLX Top play up and 3 more NFL plays all with systems cashing 90% or higher, There is also the first big College football play this season and MLB. Start off big in football. For the free play take the Detroit Lions. On Thursday Its a Huge NFLX 15-0 Game of the month and 3 More huge NFLX system plays all from systems cashing over 90%. There is a 100% Opening night College Football super system side and a 94% MLB Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Most Powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has the 100% 2nd Half MLB Total Of the Year, a 96% Blowout system and a 95% Opening Week College Football Dominator system. Free A.L.East play below.

The Free MLB A.L East play is on the Toronto Blue Jays. Game 968 at 7:05 eastern. The Jays offer solid value here as they opened as a favorite but are now basically a pick. Toronto is the the number 2 scoring team in the league at home and has a nice pitching advantage here tonight They start M. Buehrle and they have won 9 of his 13 home starts, including 8 of the last 11. In his last home starts made in August Buehrle has a 6-1 record. He has won his last 3 starts overall. He will take on a Yankee team that other than 1 big game vs D. Price have struggled to be consistent at the plate. The Yankees have Chris Capuano going and he has 5.84 road era. In his lone start here he lasted just 4 innings allowing 5 runs and should once again struggle with Toronto's Power right handed batters. Capuano has lost 7 of his last 10 Road starts in August. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Friday we start the Weekend big with the 2ND Half MLB Total of the Year from a Killer 100% Situation, their is also a 96% MLB Blowout System and a 95% Opening Week Dominator system in College Football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Most Powerful systems and Data in the Country on Your Side tonight. For the free play take the Toronto Blue Jays. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 30, 2014)

Huge Saturday College Football up and led by 6* 22-0 Totals system, 18-1 system in the LSU vs Wisconsin game, 100% Clemson vs Georgia game, a 95% Blowout system and the 16-0 MLB Totals system of the Week. Free NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free College system Club Play is on the UCLA Bruins. Game 159 at 12 noon eastern. UCLA is loaded on both sides of the ball and brings back 16 returning starters for a team that should challenge for the PAC 12 Title this season. They go cross country here today against a Virginia team that struggled vs top echelon caliber teams. UCLA Could start a bit slow here with th travel effect. However they should open this one up in the second half. We note that opening game favorites from 10-5 to 21 have been solid money makers through the years if they outscored their opponents by 7 or more points last season and return 8 or more defensive starters this year. The Bruins have won and covered 7 of the last 8 vs Non conference teams and 13 of the past 16 season openers. Virginia has failed to cover in 6 of the last 7 at home vs Non conference teams. Lay it with UCLA. On Saturday their is a tremendous College card up led by a Huge 6* Highest rated totals system that has Won 22 straight times. Their is a solid 18-1 system in the LSU vs Wisconsin game on ESPN, A Big Afternoon Blowout system cashing 95% and the Perfect system in the Clemson vs Georgia game. We also have the 16-0 MLB Total of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-2695269 to Get on Now and Bury your book with the Most Powerful data and analysis in the Industry. For the free College Play take UCLA. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 31, 2014)

Sunday card has Triple Perfect College Football play and 2 Big 5* MLB Power Totals systems, One is the 19-0 ESPN Sunday night game.. NCAAF TOP plays cash Big on Saturday going 4-0. Free N.L. East Power system Play below.

On Sunday the free N.L.East Power system Play is on the NY. Mets. Game 952 at 1:10 eastern. This game has a Solid System that has won 21 of 26 times since 2004 and plays on home favorites like the Mets with a total of 8 or less that lost as a home favorite by 5 or more runs, if they scored 4 or less runs on 5 or more hits and had no errors, vs an opponent off a 5+ run road dog win that had 10 or more hits and 1 or less errors like the Phillies in their 7-2 win here last night. Today the Phils have A.J. Burnett going and he has lost 10 of 14 on the road with a 5.31 era. In his last 3 starts vs a the Mets all losses he has allowed 17 runs in 18 innings. D. Gee goes for the Mets and he was solid vs the Phillies in his last start going 7 innings allowing just a run. Look for the Mets to take the finale of the series here today. On Sunday There are 3 Big Plays up, a Triple Perfect College football play and 2 big 5* MLB Power totals system one goes early the other is the 19-0 Sunday night ESPN Total. College Football Unit Rated TOP Plays go 4-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the Week and Month big. For the free play take the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2014)

Labor Day Monday card has the Miami at Louisville 100%bower Angle play, an Early MLB Perfect system totals play and an Undefeated Evening blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. Sunday card SWEEPS, college Football on a 6-1 run. Free MLB Play below.
On Labor Day Monday the free play is on the San Diego Padres. Game 910 at 4:10 eastern. The Padres have a solid pitching edge in this game with T. Ross over T. Cahill. Ross has a superb 1.90 home era and has won 6 of his 7 day starts. He has a solid 2.63 era vs Arizona and has won 6 of his last 8 starts. Cahill is 1-4 on the road with a 5.71 era. he has dropped 5 of 6 vs N.L. West teams. Arizona has lost 20 of 30 when the total is 7 or less and has lost 10 of 13 on Monday. San Diego fits a solid league wide system that plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less and is off a home dog loss and scored 2 or less runs, vs an opponent like Arizona that is off a home win. These teams have won over 80% of the time. Sunday we swept the board, On Monday we start the month and week with a Powerful 3 game Labor day card that has the 100% College Football release from a perfect angle. College is on a 6-1 run. In Bases we have blasted our top totals of late and have an Early Perfect system total. In evening action its a huge 5* Blowout backed with an undefeated system that dates to 2004 and wins on average by 4 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Roll your book big. For the free play take San Diego. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 2, 2014)

Tuesday 24-1 MLB Parlay of the Year leads the way tonight along with a Solid 91% Totals system. Monday Cards Cashes Both Top plays as we Continue the Red Hot run. Free MLB System Play below
On Tuesday the free MLB road warrior system play is on the LA. Angels. Game 977 at 8:10 eastern. The Angels apply to a powerful road warrior system that pertains to road favorites off a home favored win at -140 or higher and won by 5 or more runs vs an opponent off a home favored win and had 10+ hits like the Astros. These road teams have won over 85% of the time C.J. Wilson for the Angels has won 8 of 11 vs Houston and has a 2.60 era in his last 3 starts. Peacock for Houston has a 5.13 era this year and probably would be out of most rotations by now. With the Angels winning 21 of the last 27 vs losing teams and on a 6 game win streak, we will back them here in the opener. Take the Angels. On Tuesday the 24-1 MLB Parlay of the Year takes center stage along with a Powerful 91% Totals System. Mon day Card cashes Both Top plays. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Most Powerful Data you will see any where on your side. Take the LA. Angels as the free Play tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2014)

Thursday football: 20-0 Opening Week NFL Power system + 18-2 College Football system. In MLB Its the 92% MLB TOTALS System of the Week. Football on an 8-1 run. Free Live Dog MLB System Play below.

On Thursday the Free MLB Live dog with Bite system side is on the Minnesota Twins. Game 964 at 8:10 eastern. The Angels have dropped the last 2 struggling in Houston losing last night 4-1, while the Twins were blasting the Whitesox. We want To play against road teams like the Angels that are off a road favored loss and had 4 or less hits, that are playing an opponent off a home favored win. These teams are 1-14 straight up since 2004 and 0-10 if the home team won by 2 or more runs. They are 0-6 when favored like the Angles are tonight. The Twins will get a solid start from Gibson tonight and will look to take advantage of LA Lefty Santiago who has lost 7 of 9 on the road and has allowed 8 runs in 11 innings here. With Minnesota 11-2 at home off a home win by 5 or more runs where they scored 10 or more runs. We will back the Dog and Take Minnesota. NFL Takes center stage on Thursday and we have a Powerful 20-0 system in this game. In College Football were on an 8-1 run and have a Powerful 18-2 Early season system on the menu. Don't forget bases. We are Tearing up the Totals cashing again on Wednesday. Tonight its the 92% MLB Totals of the week system. CONTACT at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and get this Tremendous 3 game power pack and flatten your book like a short Stack at IHOP,With the Most powerful data in the Industry. For the free MLB Play take the Minnesota Twins.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 6, 2014)

SAT: 6* Triple system Non Conference Game Of The Year , an Early 61-11 5* Dominator system with a 100% Subset, an Evening 98% 5* Blowout system, the VA. Tech at Ohio.St Double Perfect side and the Double system Michigan at Notre Dame winner up now along with Huge MLB Play. Football on a 9-2 run. Free NCAAF System Club Play below.
On Saturday the free College Football system Club Play is on the Duke Blue Devils. Game 361 at 7:00 eastern. Duke is in a solid road warrior system here tonight that plays on certain favorites of more than 10 all the way to -21 that are in a non conference game if they averaged more than 30 points per game last season and are playing in the first 2 weeks of the season. This system has cashed around 80% the past few years. Duke has covered 9 of 10 as a favorite, 8 of 11 vs non conference teams, the last 6 vs teams under .500 and the last 4 on Turf. They bring back 8 starters on offense and should have no problem moving the ball on a Troy team that lost their 4 year starting Qb. Last week it showed as Troy was blown out 48-10 to a mediocre UAB Team. Troy has failed to cover 5 of the last 6 in back to back home games and has lost the last 6 times vs ACC Teams. Lay the points with Duke. On Saturday we have a Tremendous package as football is on a 9-2 run and was 59 games over.500 the last 6+ seasons combined. Saturday the 6* Triple system Non Conference Game Of The Year is up along with an Early 5* 61-11 Dominator system, a 5* 98% Evening blowout, the Double system VA. Tech at Ohio. St side, the Double system Michigan at Notre Dame winner a Big MLB Play and More. Don't miss out Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most lethal data in the Industry on your side on Saturday as we Continue to cash in on Football. For the free play. Take Duke. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2014)

Sunday 6* 27-1 Opening week Play of the Year leads a powerful card with a Triple system early 5* system, a 100% week 1 totals system and a 28-2 late afternoon system that dates to 1983. In MLB Its a 16-1 Power Angle play. Football off to fast start and was 59 games over.500 the past 6 seasons combined. First big winner on Thursday with Seattle Free system club play below.
The Free NFL System club play is on the Minnesota Vikings +3 points. Game 465 at 1:00 eastern plus the points over St. Louis. The Rams have failed to cover 17 straight times in weeks 1-3 and have lost 4 of 5 vs NFC North teams. It may take then awhile to settle in with Qb S. Hill. The Vikings won big the last time they were here and will have be in this one throughout. Take the Minnesota Vikings Vikings here tonight. On Sunday in week 1 action the 6* Opening Week 27-1 system play takes center stage along with an early triple system dog, a 100% totals system and the 28-2 late afternoon system winner, along with a 16-1 MLB Power Angle play. Bases 3--0 the last 2 nights. Football has started off fast against this season and coming in we were 59 games over .500 the last 6 seasons. Our opening play cashed big with Seattle on Thursday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most devastating league wide data in the industry on your side today. for the free play take the Minnesota Vikings. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2014)

Tuesday 100% National League Game of the Month from a 15-0 SYSTEM dating to 2004 and a 91% Dominator system up in Bases tonight. Free MLB Play below.
The Tuesday night the free MLB system side is on the Cleveland Indians. Game 918 at 7:05 eastern. The Indians are in dominant league wide database system here tonight that plays on any home team that comes in off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs, if they are playing a team, like the Twins that arrive off a home dog loss by 5+ runs. Both teams were blown in their last game and in this situation its the home team that rebounds and gets the win. Cleveland has the pitching advantage over the Twins as Bauer has won 8 of 12 at home with a 3.32 era. May for the Twins has lost 4 of his 5 starts and he has a hideous 9.38 era. The Twins have lost 5 of 7 in September and the Indians have won 16 of the last 23 vs losing teams. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Tuesday there are 2 Powerful systems including the 100% National League Game of the Month from a 15-0 system that dates to 2004. There is also a 91% Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash big with the nations most powerful data. For the free MLB System Play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2014)

golden contender said:


> Tuesday 100% National League Game of the Month from a 15-0 SYSTEM dating to 2004 and a 91% Dominator system up in Bases tonight. Free MLB Play below.
> The Tuesday night the free MLB system side is on the Cleveland Indians. Game 918 at 7:05 eastern. The Indians are in dominant league wide database system here tonight that plays on any home team that comes in off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs, if they are playing a team, like the Twins that arrive off a home dog loss by 5+ runs. Both teams were blown in their last game and in this situation its the home team that rebounds and gets the win. Cleveland has the pitching advantage over the Twins as Bauer has won 8 of 12 at home with a 3.32 era. May for the Twins has lost 4 of his 5 starts and he has a hideous 9.38 era. The Twins have lost 5 of 7 in September and the Indians have won 16 of the last 23 vs losing teams. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Tuesday there are 2 Powerful systems including the 100% National League Game of the Month from a 15-0 system that dates to 2004. There is also a 91% Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash big with the nations most powerful data. For the free MLB System Play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2014)

Hump day card led by the MLB Total Of the Week backed with a Powerful League Wide totals system that averages over 12 runs. Top N.L. Play cashed out on Tuesday. Free MLB Play below.

On Wednesday the free MLB Play is on the Under in the Arizona at San Francisco game. Rotation numbers 963/964 at 10:15 eastern. Arizona has struggled at the plate of late averaging just 2.6 runs the past week. They have played under in 10 of 12 games as a road dog from +150 to +175. This game also fits a nice league wide system that has gone under in 16 of 20 games for home favorites at -140 or higher with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win at -140 or higher and scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits with no errors and are playing an opponent like Arizona that lost as a road dog and scored 2 or less runs and had 4 or less hits. Arizona has Collmenter pitching and he has been solid of late with a 0.83 era in his last 3 starts. In his last 2 starts vs the Giants he has allowed 2 runs in 10 innings. Vogelsong for San Francisco has pitched under in 10 of 14 starts and has a solid 2.97 home era. So based on the system and angles we will back the one to stay under the total. On Hump day we bring the bang in bases and the lead play is the MLB Total Of The Week from an amazing totals system that averages 12 runs. Last night we nailed the MLB Top play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Tonight get on the "Giving End" Hump day. For the free play take the Diamondbacks and Giants to play under the posted total.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2014)

Throwback Thursday card has 100% NFL System Game of the Week and a Powerful 62-11 College Football Early season system. In Bases the Big total cashed easily tonight its another Undefeated MLB Dominator system. All 3 are up now. Free MLB Afternoon system side below

On Thursday the free Matinee MLB System Play is on the Chicago Whitesox. Game 914 at 2:10 eastern. The Sox have C. Sale going and he has better numbers than Oakland Starter S. Kazmir who has really struggled of late. In fact Kazmir has a 13.51 era in his last 3 starts and a career 5.69 era vs Chicago. Sale for the Sox has a 2.89 era vs Oakland and has won 10 of 14 at home with a 2.56 era. In his last 3 starts he has a solid 1.89 era. Oakland is 2-13 on the road when the total is 7 or less as they are 2-11 as a road dog from +100 to +125. Now for the system. We want to play on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home dog win and scored 2 or less runs and had 5 or less hits, vs an opponent off a road favored loss and had 2 or less runs also on 5+ hits if that home team won by 1 run. These home teams are 17-6 since 2004. Its smooth Saleing today as Chicago takes the finale from Oakland. On Thursday we have a Powerful 3 game card up with the 100% NFL System Game of the Week and a 62-11 Early season College Football system that cashed big for us on Saturday. In Bases we nailed another top play on Hump day and tonight we have a Late season system dominator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and roll your book like wholesale carpet with the most powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take Chicago. RV


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2014)

Friday card has a 14-1 College Football Power system Game of the Week and the A.L. Total of the Month, their is also a 19-1 Totals system that averages 13 runs since 2004. Free MLB Dominator system below

On Friday the free MLB System play is on the Toronto Blue Jays. Game 968 at 7:05 eastern. Toronto fits a solid league wide system here tonight that plays on home favorites that are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs vs an opponent like Tampa that comes in off a 1 run road loss and scored 4 or less runs. Tampa was stunned last night as the Yankees scored 3 runs in the ninth to win 5-4. Toronto has averaged over 6 runs the past week and has won 7 of 9 this month. They have won 17 of 24 off 3+ wins. The Jays will get Tampa N. Karns making his first start. He will oppose lefty J. Happ who has a solid 3.42 home era. Look for Toronto to stay hot and take the opener. On Friday there is a powerful 3 game pack up led by the A.L. Total of the Month and a secondary system that averages 13 runs. The 14-1 College Football Game of the week is also up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on all 3 as We roll into the weekend with the most Powerful data in the industry. for the free play take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2014)

golden contender said:


> Tuesday 100% National League Game of the Month from a 15-0 SYSTEM dating to 2004 and a 91% Dominator system up in Bases tonight. Free MLB Play below.
> The Tuesday night the free MLB system side is on the Cleveland Indians. Game 918 at 7:05 eastern. The Indians are in dominant league wide database system here tonight that plays on any home team that comes in off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs, if they are playing a team, like the Twins that arrive off a home dog loss by 5+ runs. Both teams were blown in their last game and in this situation its the home team that rebounds and gets the win. Cleveland has the pitching advantage over the Twins as Bauer has won 8 of 12 at home with a 3.32 era. May for the Twins has lost 4 of his 5 starts and he has a hideous 9.38 era. The Twins have lost 5 of 7 in September and the Indians have won 16 of the last 23 vs losing teams. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Tuesday there are 2 Powerful systems including the 100% National League Game of the Month from a 15-0 system that dates to 2004. There is also a 91% Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash big with the nations most powerful data. For the free MLB System Play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2014)

Saturday plays led by the 6* NCAAF Blowout Of the Year with 3 undefeated systems, their is also a 98% Dog system, 93% Afternoon Blowout system and Early 5*. In Bases we have a 5* 48-5 Dominator system and a 15-0 MLB Totals system. Friday sweeps Football combined 62 games over.500 the last 6 seasons.. Free NCAAF System Club Play below


The NCAAF free System Club side is on Stanford. Game 168 at 5:00 eastern. The Cardinals will look to bounce back big here today as they are off a tough home loss to USC. Now they get an Army team that they overlooked last year and won but failed to cover against. No such luck here today for the Cadets as they are in a play against system here that goes against game 2 road teams in their first road game of the season with a new coach if the won or lost their last game by less than 10. Even Worse Army is 0-15 and 1-14 ats on the road of late and 0-12 with just 2 spread wins off a win. Stanford has won and covered the last 2 at home off a loss. This one could get ugly. Lay it with Stanford. On Saturday its the 6* Blowout Of the Year with 3 undefeated systems leading a Powerful their is also a 98% Dog system, 93% Afternoon Blowout system and Early 5*. In Bases we have a 5* 48-5 Dominator system and a 15-0 MLB Totals system. Friday sweeps. All football combined is 62 games over.500 the last 6 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the Most Powerful Data in the industry. For the free College Football system club play were taking Stanford. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 14, 2014)

Sunday AFC East 33-0 System Play of the Year leads a powerful NFL Card with a Triple Perfect road warrior system a double system dog, and 31-0 Sunday night total. NFL off to a fast start at 5-1. MLB Sweeps on Sunday tonight on ESPN A totals play with 13 angles. Huge day up now. Free NFL System Club Play below
The Free NFL System play is on the Minnesota Vikings plus the 5-6 points. Game 262 at 1:00 eastern. The Public is all over the Patriots here. There is no way the Pats with Bradychick will go 0-2. Especially with no A. Petersons. While the Pats have been solid off a loss. This could be a tough spot in a noisy dome against an underrated Vikings team that plastered a solid Rams Defense. The Vikes have some dangerous weapons on the outside. They will be taking nice points by game time and AFC East teams that played in Miami on a Sunday are 0-18 Straight up ats Ats since 1994. Perhaps the week after the warm weather has something to do with that. The Vikings also qualify in a 46-13 early season system. The Vikings keep this one close at home and maybe spring another upset. On Sunday the lead play is the AFC East 33-0 Game of the Year, The 31-0 Sunday night Total of the Month, a Triple 100% road warrior system and 2 Big dog systems, in MLB on ESPN the Sunday night totals play has an amazing 13 angles. Don't miss out on his huge card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free System Club play. Make it Minnesota today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2014)

Monday night football 100% System takes center stage tonight and their are 8 big angles that apply. In MLB We have a Dominator system that has cashed over 90% and an MLB Rare totals system that is 13-0 since 2004 and averages over 12 runs. NFL Top play cashes big with Bills Free MLB Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the Washington Nationals. Game 901 at 7:10 eastern. The Nationals have won 7 of 8 as a road favorite off a road favored win if they scored 4 or less runs. They fit a nice system that has won 14 of 15 times for road favorites off a road win, vs an opponent off off a road favored loss and scored 4 or less runs like the Braves. Atlanta has lost 9 of 12 this month . The pitching favors the Nationals too as Strasburg has a 2.29 era in his last 3 starts. Santana for the Braves has a 5.29 era in his last 3 starts. Look for the Nationals to take the opener. On Monday start the week big with the Perfect System Monday night NFL System side with 8 big angles. There are 2 Big MLB Play up, one is a rare 13-0 totals system that dates to 2004 and averages over 12 runs, their is also a big Dominator system with a 16-1 Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this big Triple pack now. For the free MLB Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2014)

Tuesday 2 Powerful MLB Plays one is the Perfect system Divisional Game of the Month the other an Undefeated totals system that averages over 12 runs. MLB on a 6-1 run. Free MLB System Play below.
On Tuesday the free MLB play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 980 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates have a nice pitching advantage here with Morton who has won 4 of his last 6 home starts and he has better numbers than A. Ranaudo for Boston. The Pirates also apply to a tremendous 17-1 Dominator system that plays on any home team with a total that is 8 or less that are off a home favored win at -140 or higher and won the game by 2 or more runs, vs an opponent like Boston that is in off a roan dog win by 2 or more runs and scored 5 or more runs with 1 or less errors. The Sox are 1-8 on the road off a road win where they scored 5 or more runs and the Pirates are 6-2 as a home favorite off a win. Look for the Pirates to take the opener. On Tuesday their are 2 powerful MLB Perfect system plays up. The lead is the Divisional Game of the Month with a Perfect System and a Totals system that is undefeated since 2004. MLB is on a 6-1 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the Pirates. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2014)

Hump day card has the MLB Game of the Week from a Perfect system that wins by an average 3 runs per game and a 5* MLB Dog that has an Undefeated Team Angle. Free MLB System Play below.


On Wednesday the free MLB System Play is on the NY. Mets. Game 928 at 7;10 eastern. The Mets Blasted Miami 9-1 last night and have won 23 of 34 vs losing teams. Miami has lost 21 of 30 on the road when the total is 7 or less and 8 of the last 10 here. They have struggled to score since Stanton went down. It does not figure to get any easier here as D. Gee is on the mound for the Mets and he has a 3-0 record with a 2.30 era vs the Marlins and has allowed 0 runs in 15+ innings here against them. Alvarez goes for Miami and he has a 5.17 era the last 3 starts and allowed 6 runs in 5 innings in his last start here The Mets apply to a solid 36-6 system here that plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less that are off a home favored win by 5+ runs at -140 or higher and had 10 or more hits vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5+ runs that had 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits and both teams had 1 or less errors.. Look for the Mets to take another from Miami. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on both Bigs in MLB Tonight. The MLB Game of the Week from a Powerful blowout system that wins on average by 3 runs and the 5* 100% MLB Dog with Bite that wins outright. For the free play take the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday Card has the Triple system College Football play on ESPN the 90% NFL System and a huge MLB Blowout system that has won an amazing 41 of 43 times since 2004. Free MLB Totals system below.

On Thursday the free MLB Totals system play is on the Under in the Milwaukee Brewers at St. Louis Cardinals game at 8:15 eastern. Both teams have played under the total in 5 of their last 6 games. The Pitching match is a good one with Kyle Lohse taking on Shelby Miller. In his last 3 starts Miller has a solid 0.45 era and the Cards have won all 7 of his career starts vs the Brewers. St. Louis has played under in 5 of 7 at home off a home win where they scored 2 or less runs. Now for the total system. Play the under form home favorites of -140 or higher with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home win by 2+ runs and scored 2 or less runs and had 4 or less hits. These games have averaged a shade over 5 runs and have stayed under 80% of the time the last 11 years. Look for these two to go under the total. On Thursday 3 Big plays are up. In NFL we have a Solid 90% System play with 8 power angles and in College Football the Triple system side on ESPN. In Bases a huge 41-2 Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on all three now and cash out with the most powerful data available. Foe the free play go under the total in the Brewers at Cardinals game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has a Huge college Football Total of the Month with 8 Power angles and statistical indicators. Early Saturday 6* NCAAF also up. Football sweeps on Thursday. In MLB The lead play is a 5* Blowout system that is 40-5 since 2004 and has 2 perfect angles. Free MLB Play below.

On Friday night the free MLB power angle play is on the MY. Yankees. Game 916 at 7:05 eastern. The Yankees have won 27 of the last 31 here at the stadium vs Toronto. They are 9-2 at home off a 1 run home win where they scored 4 or less runs. The Pitching is all in favor of New York as well. M. Buehrle goes for the Jays and he is 0-10 here the last few seasons including 0-2 this year allowing 8 earned runs in 9 innings. He has lost 7 of his last 10 road starts made in September. Kuroda for the Yankees has won 7 of his last 10 home September starts. He has gone 4-0 at home vs Toronto with 3 of those wins over Buehrle. He also has allowed just 7 runs in 26 innings in those 4 home wins vs the Jays. Look for the Yankees to get the win here tonight. On Friday the NCAAF College football total of the month with 8 powerful angles and indicators is up along with a 5* MLB 40-5 Blowout system that wins by over 3 runs per game and has 2 Perfect angles. Football sweeps 2-0 on Thursday, early Saturday 6* up now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and start the weekend big with the most powerful data and material in the industry. For the free play take the NY. Yankees. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2014)

Huge Saturday 100% NCAAF Revenge Game of the Year, 98% Early 6*, Triple 90% 5* Blowout, a Pair Of Double system dogs and an ESPN Winner lead a Powerful College football card. Football 59 games over. 500 the last 5 seasons combined. MLB Dominator up too. Free system play below.


The Saturday NCAAF Free system club play is on Wisconsin. Game 326 at 12 noon eastern. The Badgers are rested and ready and should roll Bowling Green like wholesale carpet today. Home favorites of more than 21 off a bye week are 55-18 ats. The Badgers have won and cover all 3 in the series and are a solid 7-0 at vs a team that has complete more than 62% of their passes the last 3 years. Road dogs of more than 17 off a home dog win where they scored 31 or more and allowed 21 or more have failed to cover 35 of the last 51. Bowling Green allowed 59 points in their first road game to a Western Kentucky team that is nothing compared to the size and speed they will see here in Wisconsin today. Look for the Badgers to get the win and cover. A huge College Football card takes Center Stage today with a 100% NCAAF Revenge Game of the Year, 98% Early 6*, Triple 90% 5* Blowout, a Pair Of Double system dogs and an ESPN Winner lead a Powerful College football card. Football 59 games over. 500 the last 5 seasons combined. Too much to list including another Big MLB Winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful info in the industry on your side. For the free play take Wisconsin. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunday Huge NFL Card has the 6* going + 24-0 NFL Game of the Month, an early Triple system 5* AFC Winner, a 17-3 dog system that dates to 1977, the Sunday night Total with Perfect angles that added up are 52-0, an Early NFC Game with 8 Perfect angles and a solid 3 team undefeated teaser. NFL Cashed big on Thursday and is an amazing 59 games over .500 the last 5 years. MLB 45-3 Early system winner up too. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Under in the Colts at Jacksonville Jaguars game. Rotation numbers 467/468 at 1:00 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that dates to 1980 and plays to the under for game 3 teams that are off back to back straight up and ats losses that allowed 30 or more points in the first 2 games. Both of these teams allowed 30+ and this should be much lower scoring as the last 4 in the series have played under and all with less than 40 points scored. The system above is 80% and the Colts are 9 of 11 under in division games and 8 straight under as conference favs of 5 or more. The Jags are 7 of 8 under at home vs a division opponent. The Colts have gone under the last 6 times if they did not have a 20+ yard catch last game . Look for this one to stay under today. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Today as we end the week big with the 6* 24-0 NFL Game of the Month, an early Triple system 5* AFC Winner, a 17-3 dog system that dates to 1977, the Sunday night Total with Perfect angles that added up are 52-0, an Early NFC Game with 8 Perfect angles and a solid 3 team undefeated teaser. Big 45-3 MLB Early system winner also up. NFL Cashed big on Thursday and is an amazing 59 games over .500 the last 5 years. For the free NFL Play take the Under in the Colts at Jaguars game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 22, 2014)

Monday night Football Double System 100% Side + MLB 5* Undefeated Totals system up. NFL Top play cashes on Arizona. Free MLB System Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the Minnesota Twins. Game 972 at 8:10 eastern. The Twins fit a 91% system here tonight that plays on home favorites with a total of 8 or less and come in off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs, while scoring 4 or less runs, vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs like Arizona. These home teams win by an average 5-2 score. Arizona has lost 6 straight and 14 of 19 this month. On Monday they are just 4-11. The Twins have Ricky Nolasco making the start and he is 10-2 vs Arizona and has a 1.35 era in his last 3 starts. Josh Collmenter for the Diamondbacks has a 5.29 road era. Look for the Twins to take the opener tonight. On Monday the two top plays are the Monday night 100% Double system side play and a Huge MLB Totals system that is undefeated in the History of the database. NFL Top play cashes big on Arizona. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big With most powerful data in the Industry. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2014)

Tuesday card is led by the Triple Perfect MLB Game of the Month with a lead system that wins by an average 3 runs. There is also a Powerful totals system going. MLB Top Total cashed big on Monday. Free MLB Total below.

On Tuesday the Free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Baltimore at New York Yankees game. Rotation numbers 917/918 at 7:05 eastern. The Yankees beat Baltimore 5-0 here last night allowing just 2 hits as D. Jeter knocked in 3 runs. New York has gone under in 5 straight at home off a home win by 5+ runs. Baltimore has played under the last 4 times on the road off a road loss where they had 4 or less hits. There is a solid totals system in this game that has gone under 21 of 26 times since 2004, that pertains to teams that lost by 5 or more runs and had 2 or less hits. McCarthy for the Yankees has pitched under in 8 of 9 starts and has allowed 2 runs in 14 innings in his last 2 appearances vs Baltimore. In the series the series here 19 of the last 27 have stayed under. Look for this one to go under as well. On Tuesday the MLB Tripe Perfect Game of the Month takes center stage and is backed with a lead system that is undefeated and wins on average by 3 runs. There is also a Powerful totals system that averages over 12 runs on the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get both and Flatten your book big on Tuesday. For the free MLB Play take the Under in the Baltimore and New York game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2014)

Hump day MLB Total of the week from a 92% totals system that dates to 2004 and a Powerful MLB Dog system take center stage on Wednesday. Free MLB Totals Play below.

On Hump day the free MLB Totals system play is on the Over in the Seattle at Toronto Blue jays game. Rotation numbers 971/972 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a totals system that has played over 28 of 40 times since 2004 and averages over 10 runs. We want to go over the total with any home team, like Toronto that is off a home dog win by 5 or more runs and scored 10 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road favored loss at -140 or higher and scored 4 or less runs. Seattle has played over the total in 11 of 13 on the road off a road loss where they scored 4 or less runs and have played over in 5 straight. The Jays have Buehrle going and he has gone over in 6 straight here at home and has a 5.21 era over his last 3 starts. In the series here 7 of the last 11 have played over. look for this one to follow suit. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Bang your Book good on Hump day with the 92% MLB Totals system of the week and a Live dog in bases with a solid long term dog system and several Power angles and statistical indicators. For the free play take Seattle and Toronto to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 26, 2014)

Friday card has the College Football Game of the Week and a 5* Blowout system that has won every time in the month of September the last 6 seasons. There is also a 5* College 18-0 Blowout up in Early Saturday Action Thursday card cashes 2 of 3 in football in bases. Free MLB System Play below.

On Friday the Free MLB System play is on the Seattle Mariners. Game 980 at 10:10 eastern. Seattle fits a solid league wide system here tonight that plays on home favorites with a total of 8 or less that comes in off a road favored win and scored 5 or more runs vs a team that comes in off a road dog win at +140 or higher. This system cashes over 85%. Seattle has Iwakuma going and he is 4-0 at home vs the Angels allowing just 3 runs in 26 innings. He has a 3.03 home era this year. He takes on J. Weaver who has a mediocre 4.62 road era this year. Look for Seattle to take the opener. On Friday there is the College Football Game of the Week and a 5* MLB Blowout system that wins on average by 3 runs per game and has won every time in September games. There is also a 5* 18-0 Early Blowout system up on College football for Saturday. Thursday card cashes 2 of 3 in football and baseball. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the free play take Seattle. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2014)

Big Saturday card has rare 6* 100% Blowout system, 5* 92% Dog with Bite, Perfect system Road Warrior and 2 More Top play TV Winners. Football is 63 games over.500 Combined the last 6 seasons. Free NCAAF System Club Play below

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on Rice. Game 159 at 7:00 eastern. The Owls are off a tough home loss in Overtime against an under rated Old Dominion team. Now they get a much easier task playing at Souther Mississippi. Rice stayed in the game the whole way at Texas A@M and have won and covered 3 of the last 4 in the series vs the Golden Eagles. Bowl teams that are 0-3 to the spread have won and covered 8 of 11 times. Rice has played a tough schedule considering they also played Notre Dame. The Golden Eagles were balls to the wall here last week to beat Appalachian St. They have lost 8 of the last 9 vs teams under .500 and have failed to cover 20 of the last 28 on Saturday. With Rice a solid 4-1 ats on the road when the total is 56.5 to 63 we will look their way today. On Saturday there is a Powerful College Card up led by a rare 6* Release,and Several Perfect or Near Perfect Power system Plays. Football Combined is 63 games over. 500 and has started off hot again.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and flatten your book all day and night with the Most Powerful systems and data available. For the free play. Take Rice. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2014)

Sunday card has the NFL Non Conference Total Of The Year with a 100% system and 6 Perfect angles, their is a triple perfect Teaser, an Early Double Perfect 5*, a Late Afternoon Triple system side and the Sunday night 5* Total. This is a Powerful card and NFL is 57 games over.500 the last 6 seasons after cashing Thursday on the Giants. Free NFL System Club Play below.

The Free NFL System Club Play is on the Baltimore Ravens. Game 260 at 1:00 eastern. Baltimore has quietly played very well this season and comes off a nice road win vs the Browns. The Ravens have covered 8 of 9 off a win vs Cleveland vs a team who lost and failed to cover. Balty is a cool 10-1 ats as a home favorite if they won and covered and have 2+ road games up next. The Panthers were crushed last week at home the Steelers and have failed to cover 10 of 11 vs AFC Teams off an AFC Game if their opponent today is a winning team. The Ravens are playing their 3rd home game in week and teams in that scenario have covered 7 straight if they won their last 2 games and their opponent lost as a favorite in their last game. Look for Baltimore to get the win today. On Sunday a huge NFL Card is up with the Non Conference Total Of The Year backed with a 100% Killer system and angles that combine to go 64-3. Their is also a teaser with 3 perfect Teaser trends, an Early 5* Power system play and a Triple system Late afternoon winner and the Sunday night Total with 11 power angles. Don t miss out on the Strongest NFL Card to date, NFL is 57 games over. 500 the last 6+ seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these powerful League wide systems on you side. For the free play take Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2014)

On Monday night Football the Patriots travel into Kansas City to take on the Chiefs in what is quickly becoming a huge week in KC as the Royals have made the playoffs for the first time since 1985 and the Chiefs look to even their record at 2-2 after winning last week on the road. The Patriots are off a lack luster 7 point win over the Raiders and have been getting It down more with defense than they have with offense like in years past. The current line on this one has the Patriots as a 3 point favorite with an 8:30 start time. This game has 5 Different systems that apply and one of the best ones we have in our Library that is 20-1 to the spread since 1980. Last night we capped off a solid Sunday cashing with San Francisco and The over the Dallas and New Orleans game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big on Monday night Football as we have cashed over 72% long term on prime time games and will share all 5 systems, including the one that has won 20 of 21 times. For the total we will take a shot with the over. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2014)

Thursday 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the Week, Triple system NFL and a Double system College Football play lead the Card. Prime time plays cashing over 72% long term after winners on the Over in the Dallas game and the Chiefs on Monday. Free College system play below.

On Thursday the free NCAAF Play is on Florida Atlantic. Game 303 at 7:00 eastern. Florida International comes home off a big road dog win as a 14 point dog. That win sets them up in a system that plays against home teams that are now an underdog and are playing an opponent off a win with a win percentage of .600 or less. Florida Atlantic has played a tougher schedule and has some gaudy trends on their side. FAU has covered 8 of 10 on Turf, the last 4 on the road if the total is 42 to 49, 8 of the last 9 in weeks 5-9 and 15 of the last 18 on 6 or less days rest. Florida International has lost straight up and ats the last 2 times as a home dog in this range. We will back the better team in Florida Atlantic/ On Thursday night there are 3 Big Top plays up, including the MLB 100% Playoff Game of the Week, the Triple system NFL Play and a Huge Double Perfect College Football system winner. Football combined is 73 games over. 500 the last 6+ seasons after cashing big on the Over in the Dallas game and KC on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Take Florida Atlantic. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2014)

Friday card has MLB Divisional series Totals Play with 8 Power Angles and a College Football Power Angle play. There is also a Big 5* Early Double system winner up in College for Saturday. Free MLB Play below.

On Friday the free MLB Playoff side is on the LA. Angels. Game 912 at 9:35 eastern. The Angels will look to bounce back tonight in a must win game as teams that fall behind 2-0 at home rarely win. The Angels are 8-2 as a home favorite in this range off a home favored loss at -140 or higher if they scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits. KC is hot and playing small ball. Last night they got the long ball to get the win, but they are 1-6 as a road dog off a 1 run road win. Y. Ventura goes tonight for KC and he wen just 4 innings in his lone start vs the Angles. He will oppose Angel rookie Shoemaker and the Angles have won 16 of his 20 starts including 7 straight and he has allowed just 5 earned runs in his last 39 innings. Look for the Angels to tie the series tonight. On Friday there are 2 plays up. The MLB playoff payoff total with 8 angles, a Powerful College Football side and an early Double system 5* College Play for Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we get the weekend started off big. For the free play take the LA. Angels.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2014)

Huge Double 6* Saturday led by 100% BIG 10 Game Of The Year, 6* Triple system Nebraska vs Michigan. St Side + 6 more Powerful League Wide system plays 3 are rated 5*. Football combined is 72 games over.500 the last 6 seasons combined. In MLB Playoff action there is a 36-2 Power Angle play. A tremendous card with most games Televised. Free College system play below.

The free College Football system club play is on Rice. Game 362 at 7;00 eastern. Rice fits a solid game 5 system that pertains to bowl teams off their first win which was in conference play these teams are Perfect to the spread over the last 25 years. Rice has covered all 6 games in the series vs Hawaii. The Rainbow warriors don't have much fight on the main land. In fact they are 1-7 ats in the 2nd of back to back road games, Rusty with rest at 0-4 ats and 0-17 straight up vs teams that have a win percentage of .333 or more. Hawaii is 1-5 ats vs Conference USA and 4-12 ats as a road dog of +3.5 to +7. Look for Rice to win and cover. On Saturday we have The Biggest and Strongest card thus far in NCAAF Action. In Afternoon action its the 100% 6* BIG 10 Game of the year and 4 More Afternoon plays. In Evening action its the 6* Triple system side on ABC between Nebraska at Michigan. St. There are alos 3 big 5* plays most from Perfect or near perfect College Power systems. In playoff bases a 36-2 Power angle takes center stage. Football is 72 games over .500 combined heading into Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and flatten your book all day and night with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take Rice


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2014)

NFL at or near the top of most major leader boards. Sunday card has 5 Powerful plays led by the 6* Afternoon Blowout that has 2 Perfect systems and 5 angles that combined add to 61-0, their is a 26-0 Sunday night NFL Top play, the Non Divisional Total of the Month in early action along with an early 5* side and a MLB Total in the evening game with 7 big angles. Free NFL System Play below.

On Sunday in early action the free NFL System Club play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 453 at 1:00 eastern. Some powerful systems in this game. We play against home favorites of less than 5 off back to back road less like the Titans the last of which was by 30 or more points if they have no rest. These home teams are 2-11 ats A 44-17 system plays on Cleveland here as we again go against home favorites that allowed 35 or more as a road dog and lost to the spread by 10+ points. The Titans are 0-8 ats off a road game. The Browns are 6-0 ats as a dog vs a non division team before a home game. With Tennessee 5-15 ats when the total is more than 42 up to 49. We will see what Brown can do for you today. On Sunday a huge pack is up and posted as NFL is at or near the top of several major leader boards. The 6* Afternoon blowout with systems and angles that combined are 61-0, the 26-0 Sunday night NFL Game of the Month, the 100% Non Division total of the month in early action and MLB Power total in evening action are all up. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big with the most powerful data in the country. For the free play take the Cleveland Browns. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2014)

Monday card has a big NFL Totals system that is Perfect since 1981 and their are 5 Undefeated Totals angles, In MLB its a Huge 22-1 5* N.L.D.S Power angle play. NFL is at or near the top of several Major leader boards after another big day on Sunday. Free MLB Totals Angle below.

On Monday the free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Washington at San Francisco game. Rotation numbers 923/924 at 3:05 eastern. A solid pitching match takes center stage in this one as Madison Bumgarner squares off against D. Fister. Bumgarner has a solid 2.43 era in his last 3 starts and has allowed just 3 runs in his last 14 innings at home vs the Nationals. Fister has a 1.66 era in his last 3 starts and has pitched under in 3 of 4 October starts. He has gone under twice here vs the Giants allowing just 1 run in 13 innings. These two hooked up in June in what turned out to be a 2-1 game. Washington has stayed under in 7 of 10 in October games and 6 of the last 7 on the road vs Leftys. The Giants have gone under in 12 of 18 with a day off. Look for another low scoring affair here tonight. On Monday the lead plays are the 100% Monday night Football totals play with 5 perfect angles and a system that is undefeated since 1981. In Bases its a 22-1 5* Side in the N.L.D.S Game three. NFL is at or near the top of several major leader boards this season and Prime time plays are cashing over 72% long term. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and start the week big. For the free play take the under in the Nationals at Giants game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2014)

On Saturday a Huge College card is up including the 39-1 SEC Game Of The Year, a 6* 24-1 Blowout system, the 48-5 PAC 12 Game Of The Month + 4 more Best Bets from Powerful Systems that are all cashing well over 90% long term. Football is ranked at or near the Top of Several Major Leader boards. There is also a 5* Triple System MLB Playoff Winner up. Free NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club play is on Baylor. Game 148 at 3:30 eastern. Baylor is 11-1 ats at home off a win and 9-0 ats at home the last 2 years. TCU is off a monster Home dog win over Oklahoma and must now travel to Play Baylor. While some might be ultra contrarian and look to avoid fading them, We wont wrap the gift horse here. The line has gone down over 3 points and TCU is 0-8 ats off a dog win. Baylor is off 3 convincing road wins and will score early and often here. TCU has impressed winning their first 4 and matching their win total from last years 4-8 squad. Playing against road dogs from +5 to +10 off a home dog win vs an opponent off a road favored win has proven most profitable the past 34 years. Take Baylor. On Saturday we have a Powerful card and Football is ranked at or near the Top of several leader boards. The 39-1 SEC Game of the Year and 48-5 PAC 12 Game of the Month along with a 24-1 Blowout system are the top plays but there are several more Powerful TV Winners all cashing well over 90% and all with many undefeated angles and indicators. In Bases we have a Triple system 5*. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most Powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play. Take Baylor. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2014)

Huge Sunday card led by AFC West Total of the Year with 6-100% systems and angles + 2 more Totals both with several Perfect angles and systems, a 37-3 Early 5* another big 3 team teaser and a Sunday night Side with over a doze angles and a solid system. NFL is ranked #1 on several major leader boards. Both Sat. Top plays cash big with Miss.St and Kentucky Free NFL System Club Play below.

The Free NFL System Club play is on the NY. Jets plus the 10 points. Game 252 at 1:00 eastern. The Jets are grounded last week in San Diego but have some solid bounce back angles on their side today. The Jets are 9-0 ats as a dog after scoring 10 or less points and 12-1 to the spread if they are a dog an under .500 off a non division game and have 2 or more division games on deck. The Broncos have failed to cover the spread 9 of 10 times in their fifth game of the season and 9 of the last 11 vs a non division team like the Jets if they played an NFC team last week. Teams like the Jets that forced 1 or less turnovers in 5 straight games have covered 41 of 53 times the last 31 seasons. Super bowl losers like Denver have failed to cover the spread 90% of the time vs any non division team that scored 3 or less points in their last game. Look for the Jets to stay in this game and cover the spread. Both Top plays Miss. St and Kentucky cashed big. On Sunday the Huge NFL Card is led by the AFC West Total Of The Year, that has an amazing 6 perfect systems and angles. There are 2 more Big totals system plays both backed with Undefeated angles and systems, a 37-3 Early system winner and the Sunday night play with a solid system and 13 Power Angles. These game have way too much data to list. NFL is ranked #1 on several major leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play take the 10 points with the NY. Jets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2014)

Monday Night Football Perfect system play along with a Game 3 MLB League Championship series system lead the Monday card. MLB on a 9-2 run. NFL Ranked #1 on several boards. Free Columbus Day NHL Matinee play below.

On Monday the free Columbus day NLF Power angle Play is on Anaheim. Game 53 at 3:00 eastern. The Ducks travel into Buffalo to take on a Sabres team they beat twice last season scoring 6 goals in both win. Anaheim is 7-1 on the road off a road game and has much more depth. Buffalo is 0-9 off a road game and has lost 16 of 18 if they were a dog in their last game. Look for Anaheim to get the win. On Monday there are 2 plays up. In NFL we are ranked #1 on several prestigious boards and tonight there is a 100% System in the Monday night football game and a Game 3 League Championship Series system play.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on both now as we start the week big. For the free play take Anaheim.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2014)

golden contender said:


> Monday Night Football Perfect system play along with a Game 3 MLB League Championship series system lead the Monday card. MLB on a 9-2 run. NFL Ranked #1 on several boards. Free Columbus Day NHL Matinee play below.
> 
> On Monday the free Columbus day NLF Power angle Play is on Anaheim. Game 53 at 3:00 eastern. The Ducks travel into Buffalo to take on a Sabres team they beat twice last season scoring 6 goals in both win. Anaheim is 7-1 on the road off a road game and has much more depth. Buffalo is 0-9 off a road game and has lost 16 of 18 if they were a dog in their last game. Look for Anaheim to get the win. On Monday there are 2 plays up. In NFL we are ranked #1 on several prestigious boards and tonight there is a 100% System in the Monday night football game and a Game 3 League Championship Series system play.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on both now as we start the week big. For the free play take Anaheim.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2014)

On Tuesday its a Pair Of MLB Game 3 Power system plays one is a Top 5* Play from a Powerful Game 3 system that dates to the start of MLB Playoff history. Bases on a 9-2 Run. Free College Football Play below.

The Free College Football Play for Tuesday in Sun Belt Action is on Texas St. Game 302 at 8:00 eastern. Texas St makes a rare Mid week appearance here in front of a national audience and they have better numbers on both sides of the ball as they are averaging nearly 500 yards on offense which over 100 yards better than LA. Lafayette. State has won 8 of 10 as a favorite including wins and covers both times at home laying 3 or less. They have blowout loss revenge from their worst loss of last season. The Cajuns have failed to cover the last 7 times if they were favored in their last game and 4 of the last 5 on turf. Look for Texas St to get the win and cover. On Tuesday both Championship Game 3 Power system sides are up and one is a top 5* Side from a Historical angles that dates to the very start of MLB Playoff History. MLB is on a solid 9-2 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and Bang your book in bases with the most sought after data in the industry. For the free play. Take Texas St.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2014)

Hump day MLB Playoff Game of the Year takes center stage today from a huge system from the All time MLB Historical database and this system has lost just once. MLB is on a 10-3 run. The free N.L.C.S Play is below.
The free N.L.C.S Power system play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 965 at 8:05 eastern. St. Louis will look to even things up after allowing 4 runs in the first battling back to tie and losing in extra innings 5-4. The Cardinals are 5-1 as a road dog off a 1 run road loss. Shelby Miller makes the start and he is 2-0 in October decisions and has beaten the Giants in his only 2 starts against them, allowing just 2 runs in 12 innings. B. Vogelsong goes for the Giants and he is 0-2 his last 2 at home vs the Cardinals allowing 11 runs in 19 innings his last vs them overall. This in evenly matched series and may go the distance. Look for the Cardinals to tie it up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on early as the MLB Playoff Game of the Year goes in afternoon action with a system that has lost once in MLB Playoff History and a 100% Angle. In N.L.C.S Action take the Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2014)

golden contender said:


> Hump day MLB Playoff Game of the Year takes center stage today from a huge system from the All time MLB Historical database and this system has lost just once. MLB is on a 10-3 run. The free N.L.C.S Play is below.
> The free N.L.C.S Power system play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 965 at 8:05 eastern. St. Louis will look to even things up after allowing 4 runs in the first battling back to tie and losing in extra innings 5-4. The Cardinals are 5-1 as a road dog off a 1 run road loss. Shelby Miller makes the start and he is 2-0 in October decisions and has beaten the Giants in his only 2 starts against them, allowing just 2 runs in 12 innings. B. Vogelsong goes for the Giants and he is 0-2 his last 2 at home vs the Cardinals allowing 11 runs in 19 innings his last vs them overall. This in evenly matched series and may go the distance. Look for the Cardinals to tie it up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on early as the MLB Playoff Game of the Year goes in afternoon action with a system that has lost once in MLB Playoff History and a 100% Angle. In N.L.C.S Action take the Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2014)

Thursday night NFL 100% System Game of the Month and double perfect College Football play on ESPN Headline the Thursday card.NFL is ranked #1 on several top leader boards. MLB Playoff Game of the year cashes in on KC. Free NHL Play below.

On Thursday the free NHL Power play is on the San Jose Sharks. Game 1 at 7:05 eastern. The Sharks have won 7 of the last 8 on the road vs the NY. Islanders and are 41-22 long term vs winning teams. The Sharks have also won 8 of the last 10 vs Metro teams. The Islanders exploded in the 3rd period on Tuesday scoring 4 goals and beating cross town rival NY. Rangers 6-3. We expect they will come up a bit flat for this one here tonight and they have lost 3 of the last 4 when off 3 or more wins and 1-6 off a dog win. The Islanders have lost 24 of 34 here when the total is 5.5. In a battle of two 3-0 teams we will back San Jose. On Thursday another Powerful card is backed with the 100% NFL Thursday night Game of the Month from a Powerful system that is Thursday night specific and has several angles and Indicators. In College Football its a Huge Double perfect Power play on ESPN. NFL is ranked #1 on several top leader boards and NCAAF is cashing big too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and roll your book like wholesale carpet with most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take San Jose. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2014)

]





T.G.I.F and we have one play a 92% College Football system side up. Last night stop college play on Pittsburgh was a nice winner. Saturday early Top college plays go out today. Free NHL Power Play below.

On Friday the free NHL Power play side is on the Anaheim Mighty Ducks. Game 62 at 10:05 eastern. Anaheim is one of the better teams out West and they are 12-1 since last season if they were on the road and favored in their last game. The Ducks are a solid 29-9 if they allowed 4 or more goals in their last game. Tonight they take on a Minnesota team that is off back to back to back shutout wins and has lost 5 of the last 6 to Anaheim. With the Ducks 10-4 at home off 2+ road games we will take Anaheim here tonight. On Friday we have one play going a 92% College Football system side. There is also a couple of Early Top College Play going on Saturday. Goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now adn start the weekend big. For the free play take Anaheim in the NHL. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2014)

Saturday card has the 100% Sun Belt Conf. Game Of the Year, a 6* Top play 100% Power system in the N.DAME at FSU Game, 3 Afternoon Blowout systems all with Undefeated Angle and systems cashing over 90% long term. In early action the BIG 12 Game of the Month gets things started. Most of the Games are televised. College is on a 9-2 run. Free System Club Play below

The free NCAAF system Club play is on Missouri. Game 391 at 7;00 eastern. Bounce back is order for Mizzou as they were shutout vs Georgia last week. The Tigers are 5-1 ats as SEC Dogs and have covered 10 of 12 on the road in conference play with revenge. The Gators are 1-4 ats prior to games vs Georgia and have failed to cover 5 of 6 before a bye. Coach Muschamp is 0-8 ats off a loss, while coach Pinkel has covered 16 of 19 off a loss of 17 or more. To tie is a solid power system we note that road dogs off a home dog loss and spread loss have covered 13 of 15 times since 1980 if they were shutout and their opponent is also off a home loss. The Gators may be flat off a bad blown loss to LSU last week. Missouri is 5-0 ats after scoring 14 or less. On Saturday a Tremendous College Football card is led by the 100% Sun Belt Conference. Game Of the Year, a 6* Top play 100% Power system in the N.DAME at FSU Game, 3 Afternoon Blowout systems all with Undefeated Angle and systems cashing over 90% long term. In early action the BIG 12 Game of the Month gets things started. College plays have cashed 9 of the last 11 and most of the Saturday plays are televised. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Bang your book with most Powerful data available. For the free system Club play Look for MIZZOU To get the cover.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2014)

Sunday NFL Ranked #1 on several leader boards the card has the NFC East Total of the Year with 6 Totals system, 3 are perfect and 8 totals angles. There is a 15-1 Dog with Bite system a 5* Early Triple perfect side, a 5* Totals with 4 systems and 9 angles a 3 Team Teaser and the 37-0 Sunday night Power Angle Play. SAT: Cashes big. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the New Orleans Saints. Game 467 at 1:00 eastern. The Saints are rested and ready and have won the last 2 off a bye week. They are getting 3 points here in Detroit. They have won 7 of the last 10 in the series and are 3-0 vs NFC North teams of late. Road teams with a point spread that is within 3 of pick are 30 -8 to the spread after 2 straight games where they forced 1 or no turnovers, vs an opponent that had no turnovers in their last game. The Lions may be without Megatron again in this one and they are 4-19 ats vs a team that allows 27 or more points and have lost the last 3 v NFC South teams. Detroit has also failed to cover 4 of 5 off a division win. Look for the Saints to get the cash here in early action. On Sunday we have a Huge card and NFL is Ranked #1 on Several high end leader boards. The NFC East Total Of the Year, 15-1 Dog, Early Triple system side, 5* Totals and 37-0 System play on Sunday night Football lead the way. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big with the Most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play Take the New Orleans Saints plus the points. today.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 21, 2014)

Tuesday card has the Big 5* World Series 100% Power system side. MLB on a 11-3 run, and the Triple Perfect Angle side in the College Football game. Monday cashed big with the Steelers as Football continues to cash. Free NHL Power Angle play below.

On Tuesday the free NHL Play is on the Dallas Stars. Game 66 at 8:35 eastern. Dallas has won 3 straight here vs Vancouver outscoring them 15-3 in the process. Dallas has lost the first 2 this season at home but do check in a nifty 9-1 at home off a loss the last few seasons. Vancouver lost for the first time in their last game and are 1-17 on the road if they were a dog in their last game and have dropped 14 of 21 on the road if the total is 5.5. Look for Dallas to get their first home win of the season tonight. On Tuesday their are 2 Powerful plays up. The Game 1 World Series 5* 100% Power system side and the College Football Triple Perfect Power Angle Play. MLB is on an 11-3 run and Football has dominated again this season cashing again last night on the Steelers. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday night. For the free Hockey Play take Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2014)

Hump day Top 6* Game 2 MLB World Series Power system play that lost just once in World series history specific to game twos. Free NHL Power Angle play below.

On Wednesday the free NHL Power angle play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 5 at 9:35 eastern. The Capitals travel into Edmonton tonight as the 2nd highest road scoring team in the league. They will face an Edmonton team that is allowing 4.5 goals per game and is ranked 21 in home defense. Washington won 4-1 here last season and has the benefit of 3 days rest a role which has seen them win 6 of the last 8 times. Edmonton has started allow once again losing 5 of their first 6. The Oilers did notch their first win in their last game but are 0-4 home off a win and 4-19 in the first half of the season in their last 23 games vs winning teams the last couple of years. Look for Washington to get the win tonight. The Top 6* Release tonight is in Game 2 of the World Series as we have isolated a Huge Game 2 Specific system that has lost just once All time in World Series history. MLB has cashed 11 of the last 15. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and give it to your book good on Hump day. For the free NHL play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2014)

Thursday card has the 100% Thursday night NFL Total Of the Month from 2 Thursday Specific and undefeated totals systems and the Triple System College Football ESPN Winner. NFL is Ranked #1 this season and NCAAF is cashing too. Free College Play below.
On Thursday the Free College Football Power Angle Play is on East Carolina. Game 106 at 8:00 eastern. The Pirates should cover the 28 point spread here. Favorites of more than 21 to -31 have covered to the tune of 46-13 ats and ECU averages over 560 yards on offense compared to 254 for U.Conn. They have covered 10 of the last 14 at home and have a solid 5-1 record losing only at South Carolina. U.Con has one win and it was a struggle at home vs an average Stony Brook team. The Huskies are a weak 0-10 ats in weeks 5-9 and have failed to cover 9 of the last 11 on the road. Look for East Carolina to cover. On Thursday we have the NFL Thursday night Totals of the Month with 2 Perfect totals systems. NFL is Ranked #1 On some of the most prestigious leader boards in the country. On ESPN we have a Triple system play with a Perfect Angle. College has cashed big too this season nailing over 70% on Top plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big in Football with the most Powerful data in the Industry. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2014)

Saturday 18-0 Big 12 Game of the Year +6* 24-1 SEC Ole Miss vs Lsu side, 2 Early 5* Blowout Systems a 92% Road warrior system a 95% Dog with Bite Shocker system + Game 4 World Series Historical system lead a huge card. Football Combined this year is 17 games over .500. Free NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the Free College Football System Club play is on LA. Tech. Game 181 at 3:30 eastern. LA. Tech is in first place in the Conference USA West division and travels to Southern Mississippi today to take on a Golden Eagles team that comes in off a big road dogs win last week. That win sets them up in a negative system that plays against home dogs off 1 exact road dog win of 3 or more points at +6 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage that is .600 or less and comes in off a win. These home teams are failing over 80% of the time long term. The Golden Eagles have played better the past few weeks but have lost the last 3 in this series to the spread and 3 of the last 4 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. LA. Tech has a defense that is over 125 yards better and should get the win and cover today. On Saturday we have a powerful College card up and led by the 18-0 BIG 12 Game Of The Year and a highest rated 6* in the Ole Miss LSU Game from a 24-1 system. In early action there are a pair of 5* Blowouts both from systems cashing over 95%. In later action its a 92% Road warrior Dominator system and a Dog system cashing over 95% long term. Football is an incredible 17 games over .500 documented this season. In World Series action we have the Game 4 Historical system winner. MLB is on a 12-4 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful and cutting edge data in the industry on your side on Saturday. For the free play take LA. Tech. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday NFC Game of the Year 3 Perfect systems and angles, 6* Early AFC Side has 5 Power systems. Sunday night Totals with 16 totals angles lead the card as NFL Remains ranked #1 on Several leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.

The Free NFL System Club Play is on the Cincinnati Bengals. Game 268 at 1:00 eastern. The Bengals were shutout last week by the Colts and now return home to face a Hot Baltimore team that they beat on the road in week 1. Cincy will look to get back on track and home teams that scored 9 or less points and lost on the road by 21 or more are perfect to the spread since 1989 v an opponent off a home win that scored 28 or more points. In Fact road teams that are off back to back wins by 15 or more points are 4-19 ats if the line is -3 to +2 and their opponent is off a loss. The Ravens are 1-14 ats on the road off a home win where they had 3 or more minutes in time of possession than their season average. The Bengals are 8-0 ats if they had a turnover margin of +2 or more. Look for the Bengals to get the win. On Sunday the NFC Game of the year is the lead play with 3 Never lost systems and Angles. In early action we have the 6* AFC Side with 5 Exclusive systems, a Dog with bite from a 24-3 system, the Sunday night Totals play with 16 Totals angles and more. NFL is ranked #1 on several prestigious leader boards.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and put Power of this devastating data on your side as we end the week big. For the free play take the Cincinnati Bengals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2014)

Tuesday card has the Double System World Series Game Top play Winner and an Opening Night NBA Power Angle Play in the Dallas vs San Antonio game. Free NHL system Play below.

On Tuesday the free NHL System play is on the Pittsburgh Penguins. Game 4 at 7:05 eastern. The Penguins are the number 3 scoring teams in the league and #1 on the Power play. New Jersey is the 29th ranked scoring team and allows the 2nd most Power Play goals in the league. Over the last 2 weeks NHL Teams that are road dogs off a win like the Devils are on a 3-20 run. The Devils have lost 15 of the last 22 with 2 days rest and maybe without one of their leading scorers in Cammalleri. The Penguins have won 8 of the last 10 here vs New Jersey who has dropped 13 of the last 16 on the road off a road win. Look for the Penguins to win this one. On Tuesday there is the World Series Double Perfect system winner and an opening night NBA Play in the Dallas at San Antonio game as we look to pick up where we left off in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get both plays tonight. For the free NHL Play take Pittsburgh. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2014)

Wednesday night World Series Double Perfect 6* System Side. MLB on a 14-5 run. NBA Starts off big with frst winnler last night. Tonight its another Powerful opening night system winner as we go for another Bases and Buckets sweep. Free NBA System play below.

On Wednesday the Free NBA Opening night Power system play is on the Phoenix Suns. Game 920 at 10:05 eastern. The Lakers fit one of our Opening week systems here that plays against teams that are playing in game 2 with no rest vs an opponent playing in their season opener like the Lakers. LA played at home vs Houston last night and were blown out and now go into Phoenix to take on a Suns team with a revamped back court that will put up points. The Lakers could struggle in 2nd of back to backs this season as Kobe ,may not get full minutes in these games and they now lack the low post presence of Pau Gasol. Phoenix is 6-0 and 5-1 ats at home of late vs the Lakers. Look for the Suns to get the win and cover. Jump on as we Bang your book good tonight on Hump day. A Rare 6* in bases as we have the Double Perfect Game 7 World Series winner and another big NBA System winner. Tuesday sweeps in Bases and Buckets. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Cash out. For the free play take Phoenix. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2014)

Thursday Night football has the 25-1 ACC System Play on ESPN and the NFL Side from 2 Undefeated systems that are specific to Thursday night NFL and are 100% since 1989. Football combined is .20 games over .500 on the season. There is also an Early Season NBA System play up. Free NCAAF Play below.

On Thursday night the Free College Football Play is on the Georgia Southern Eagles. Game 304 at 7:30 eastern. The Eagles have covered the spread in 9 of the last 10 and will have no problems with Troy. They have edges on both sides of the ball and particularly on offense where they average 526 yards per game. They are tearing through the Sun Belt conference and have won 5 straight. Troy has just one win. The Trojans have failed to cover in 20 of 24 when they allow 35 or more which will likely happen here as they wont be able to slow Down the Eagles. Take Georgia Southern Tonight. On Thursday its another Powerful Card with a Double Perfect NFL Side with 2 systems that date to 1980 and have never lost. In College Football its a 25-1 ACC Power system side. Football combined is 20 games over .500 this season. There is also an Early season NBA System going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this award winning data and material on your side. For the free play Take Georgia Southern. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2014)

Huge Saturday 100% ACC Game Of The Year, Triple Perfect 6*, + 4 big 5* TV. Games From 95% or better systems, Auburn-Ole Miss- Stanford-Oregon, TCU- West Virginia + More. Breeders Cup Classic + NBA 95% Early Season NBA System. Football 21 games Over.500 On the year. Free NCAAF system play below.

On Saturday At 5:00 eastern the free Sun Belt Power system play is on South Alabama +7 points. Game 375 at 5:00 eastern. South Bama is one of the more under rated teams in the nation. They have a much better defense and are nearly even on offense. Today they are taking points from LA. Lafayette. Conference dogs or favorites of 6 or less off a win vs a team off a home dog win that scored 35 or more, allowed 17 or more are 10-30 ats vs a team of a win of 7 or more. They are on a 4 game win streak and should at the very least get the cover. Take South Alabama. Don't miss the Tremendous card up on Saturday that has the ACC Game of the Year, a Huge Triple Perfect system 6*, 4 big 5* TV Games, the Breeders Cup Classic and an Early season NBA Power system. Football is cashing big and 21 games over .500 after winning last night. All games have several perfect angles and systems and are backed with Cutting edge data and Material that wont bee seen any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as NCAAF is 14-4 The last 3 Saturdays. For the free play take South Alabama plus the 7 points.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2014)

Sunday card has the AFC Total of the year with 6 Neve lost systems and angles, 2 early 5* plays and a Triple perfect 27-0 Sunday night system. NFL is at or near the top of several leader boards. NBA also up Free System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the over in Arizona at Dallas Game. Rotation numbers 163/164 at 1:00 eastern. Dallas will look to rebound here off the Monday night loss. Romo looks to be a go in this one and teams at home off a Monday night favored home loss are cashing over 85% to the over vs an opponent that was also at home. Arizona can score and has big play capability. Dallas can run or throw and should be more efficient here against an Arizona team that has lost 14 of the last 15 here in Dallas. The Cowboys have played over 10 straight times off a Monday night Loss. Look for this one to play over the total today. On Sunday we have a huge card led by the AFC Total of the Year with 6 Never lost systems and angles. Their are a pair on undefeated early 5* System winners and a Sunday night Triple perfect 27-0 winner. A 10 point teaser and NBA. NFL Continues to be at or near the top of several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big with the most powerful data and material in the industry. For the free play take Arizona and Dallas to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2014)

Monday Triple Perfect system NFL Side Colts at Giants + An Undefeated NBA Totals system that dates to 1995. NFL Cashed big again on Sunday and remains ranked at the top of several leader boards. Free NBA Play below.

On Monday the free NBA Play is on the LA. Clippers. Game 512 at 10:35 eastern. The Clippers fit a nice early season system that pertains to teams in the first week off spread losses in their first 3 games, vs a team off a dog win like the Jazz. The Clippers were beat here last night by a mediocre Sacramento team. Tonight they have the Jazz coming in off a big home dog win over Phoenix on Saturday, The Jazz have failed to cover 6 of the last 8 on the road if the total is 205 to 210. The Clippers are 19-1 with 14 spread wins as a home favorite from -9.5 to -12 and are 5-0 with 4 spread win as a home favorite with no rest off a home game. In the series they have covered 4 of the last 5 here vs Utah. Look for The Clippers to get the cash tonight. On Monday its a Triple perfect system Monday night football play and a totals system that is undefeated since 1995. Football cashed big all weekend and nailed a big total on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Start the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free NBA Play take the LA. Clippers.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2014)

Tuesday card has the College Football MAC Conference Power Angle play with 8 angles and Statistical indicators on ESPN 2 And an Undefeated NBA Totals system that dates to 2002. Monday card sweeps in NBA and NFL. Free NBA System Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA Play is on the Phoenix Suns. Game 715 At 10:35 eastern. The Suns fit a solid road warrior system that plays on road favorites in the NBA that are off a road favored loss in their last game and were beaten by over 21 points on the points spread if the total is 200 or higher and their opponent is coming off a road game. The Suns were blown out in Utah by 27 in their last game and should rebound nicely tonight against a Lakers team that is 0-4 and struggling to stay in games. The Lakers have dropped 7 of 10 to the spread as a home dog from 6.5 to 9. The Suns are 9-0 ats as a road favorite off a road game. Look for the Suns to get the win and cover tonight. On Tuesday their is a 100% NBA Totals system going that dates to 2002 and a Powerful College Football release with 8 Power angles and indicators in the MAC Conference game on ESPN 2. Mondays card swept. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and roll your book on Tuesday. For the free play take the Phoenix Suns. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2014)

Hump day card has the College Football MAC Conference Triple system Game of the Year and a 90% NBA Revenge system with 2 Perfect Angles. Football cashed big again last night with Bowling Green. Free NBA Totals system play below

On Wednesday the NBA Totals system is on the under Indiana at Washington game. Rotation numbers 511/512 at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has played to the under 13 of 15 times for teams like the Pacers as a road dog with no rest if they are off a home favored loss and 10+ point spread loss vs an opponent like Washington that won and covered as a road favorite of 4 or less points. In the series 9 of the last 13 have stayed under. The Pacers are dealing with a bevy of injuries and are struggling to score. They shot just 38% in their lone road game and the Wizards are playing well on the defensive end. Washington has gone under in 3 straight at home with no rest off a road cover. The Pacers 7 of the last 8 on the road with no rest if they were a home favorite. Look for this one to go under. On Wednesday the lead play in college Football is the MAC Conference Game of the Year form 3 Powerful systems. Last night we banged Bowling Green an easy winner. In NBA we have a 90% revenge system with 2 Undefeated angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we bring the bang to your book on Hump day. For the free play take Indiana and Washington to play under. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2014)

Thursday night Triple System NFL Side with a 16-0 Lead system and the Double system Dominator in the NBA With a Perfect system since 1995 on TNT Take center stage tonight. Football stays hot and moves to 32 games over .500 for the season with a Big NCAAF Winner on Wednesday. Free NBA Totals Play below.

On Thursday night in the Early NBA Game the free NBA Totals Play is on the Over in the San Antonio at Houston game. Rotation numbers 701/702 at 8:05 eastern. This game has a solid totals system which has cashed over 85% since 1995 and plays to the over for rested home favorites like Houston that are off a road dog win at +4 or less and covered the spread by 14+ points while scoring 100 or more points, vs an opponent like the Spurs that scored 90 or more but failed to cover the spread at home in their last game. Look for an Up tempo game here as the Spurs have posted overs in 4 of the last 5 on the road off a spread loss if they had 3 or more days off prior to their last game. Take Houston and San Antonio to play over in this one. On Thursday we have the Triple system NFL Side with a 16-0 Long term lead system and powerful angles. On TNT in the last game we have a Double system Dominator with one of the system undefeated since 1995. Football cashed big again last night and is now 32 games over .500 on the season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the free NBA Play take the Spurs and Rockets over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has the Double system College Football side and 2 NBA Plays. One is a Perfect system total, the other a late night Double system side. Football combined is now 33 games over .500. Thursday card sweeps with Browns and Blazers. Free NBA System Play below.

The free Friday NBA system side is on Toronto, Game 514 at 7:35 eastern. The Raptors fit a solid 94% system that has lost once in over 19 seasons playing on conference home favorites off a road game where the spread was +3 to -3 and covered the spread while scoring 110+ points, vs an opponent off a home favored spread loss that scored 90 or more. these home teams are winning by an average 16 points per game at 108-92. Both teams have been solid in the early going and Toronto has won and covered all 3 as a favorite. The Raptors may be the best team in the East before its all said and done. Take Toronto. On Friday night a Powerful 3 game card takes center stage with a Double System College Football play, a 100% NBA Totals system and a Late night Double system play. Football is now 33 games over .500 after cashing with Cleveland as Thursday card sweeps. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend off to a fast start. For the free Play take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2014)

Saturday card has the College Total of the Year and a 6* Triple system side in the SEC Showdown play on ESPN leading the card which also has a Perfect system NBA. Football combined is 33 games over.500 for the season. Friday Sweeps at 3-0 Free NCAAF System Play below
On Saturday the free College system play is on Appalachian. St. Game 132 at 3:30 eastern. State fits one of our tight long term dominator system that plays in home favorites from -2 to -30 that come in off a home shutout win vs an opponent like LA. Monroe off a loss. These teams with a licker subset cover 96%. State has a big edge on offense and is off consecutive blowouts. Their defense has kicked it up a notch too. They are 5-0 vs losing teams and LA. Monroe has lost the last 4 as a dog. Monroe has 2 wins over mediocre teams both at home and will get beat again here today. Take Appalachian St. On Saturday another solid card takes center stage and is led by the College Football Total of the Year. There is also a big 6* in the Alabama at LSU Game, a Solid 5* Triple system side and NBA. Football is on a major roll and is 33 games .over 500 on the season. Friday card sweeps at 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most Powerful data in the Industry on your side on Saturday. For the free play take Appalachian St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2014)

Sunday #1 Ranked NFL Card has the NFC South Total of the Year with 7 Totals systems, an Early 5* Blowout system and a 5* Shocker with a 16-0 system and 16-0 angle. In Afternoon Action a Triple system Dominator and the Sunday night Totals Play along with an NBA Round out a Powerful weekend card. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System club play is on Buffalo. Game 256 at 1:00 eastern. The Bills fit a monster system that has cashed 37 of 41 times and plays on winning home dogs of less than 7 points that are off a road dog win and are taking on an opponent off a home game. The Bills fit several variations of the home dog off a road dog win systems, the aforementioned on the higher end side. The Bills are 6-1 ats last 7 home in this series and 10-1 ats in their fifth home game of playing off a division game. KC has Seattle up next and road favorites with the a super bowl team up next are 4-14 ats long term. The Chiefs are 1-7 ats in non divisional games vs a team off a win of 10 or more. This game would have been unit rated but with wide out Sammy Watkins a game time decision we will make this the free play today. On Sunday the NFC South Total Of the Year takes center stage along with a Pair of 5 * Blowouts and a 5* Shocker with a 16-0 system and 16-0 angle. There is also a Solid Sunday night NFL Totals Play and NBA. NFL Is ranked #1 at several high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and end the week big with the Most powerful Data available. For the free play we ride With the Bills, having the extra prep time we will look their way today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2014)

Monday night Football Highest rated play of the season from a 24-0 lead system that dates to 1980 and takes center stage along with a Double perfect NBA Play. Free NBA System Play below

On Monday the free NBA System Play is on the NY. Knicks. Game 706 at 7:35 eastern. The Knicks fit a solid right back revenge system as they take on the Hawks at home after losing by 7 against them in Atlanta on Saturday. New York has covered 8 of 10 id they were dogs in their last game and 3 of 4 as a home dog of 4 or less. The Hawks are 8-26 straight up here in New York and are 0-3 on the road this season. Look for the Knicks to get this one at the Garden tonight and be sure to check out the Double perfect power angle play on the card tonight and the Monday night Football play of the year backed with a killer 24-0 system that dates to 1980. NFL is ranked #1 on several leader boards and sides went 3-0 on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big. For the free play take the NY. Knicks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2014)

Hump day Power card has the 100% Eastern Conference Total oft The Month from a system that beats the line by an average 24 points since 1995 and the Big MAC Atttack Power play in College Football. NCAAF Cashed again last night and is ranked #1 at 39 games over .500. Free NBA System Play below.

On Wednesday The Free NBA Power system play is on the Washington Wizards. Game 702 at 7:05 eastern. The Wizards are well rested here with 3 days off and come in off a road win. When they are home and favored off a road favored cover they are a solid 8-2 ats. The Pistons are 0-7 ats on the season. For the Power system we note that Home favorites of 5 or more with 3+ days rest off a road favored win and cover scoring and allowing 90 or more points have covered 90% since 1997 vs an opponent like Detroit that failed to cover as a road dog in their last game. Washington has the advantages in this one and on side note. over the last 17 games in this series the winner has covered 16 times. Look for Washington to emerge with a win and cover. On Wednesday the 2 Lead play are the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Month from Tremendous 100% totals system that beats the line by an average 24 points since 1995 when it applies. In College Football we remain piping hit cashing out again. Football is ranked #1 and currently sits at 39 games over .500 on the season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Bang your book good on Hump day. For the free play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2014)

Thursday Triple Perfect Power card has Undefeated systems in the NFL, NBA AND College Football. Wednesday sweeps and Football is Ranked #1 and 39 Games over .500 For the Season. Free NBA Totals System Below.

On Thursday the free NBA Totals system is on the Over in the Philadelphia at Dallas Game. Rotation numbers 505/506 at 8:35 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has won 31 of 39 times since 1995 playing the over for road dogs getting 5+ points, like Philly with 3+ days of rest if they lost to the spread in their last game as a road dog of 5 or more and scored 90 or less points. Dallas home games have average 214 points. Philly has flown over the total in 9 of 13 on the road when the the total is 205 to 210 and 3 of 4 vs winning teams. In the series 3 of the past 4 between these two have gone over and that what we will recommend tonight. On Thursday join for a Big triple Perfect Thursday. In the NFL A rare Undefeated system that is specific to Thursday night games and a College Perfect system side. In the NBA Its a 5* Dominator system. Last nights card was a perfect sweep. Football remains ranked #1 at 39 games over .500. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump now and put the most devastating data available on your side. For the free NBA Totals play take Philadelphia and Dallas to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2014)

T.G.I.F Hard wood card has a 5* Perfect System Blowout with an Undefeated angle and 2 Opening Night College Hoops Power plays. In NCAAF Action its another Late season System Side. Football Continues to rank #1 at 40 games over .500. Free NBA Power Angle Play below.
On Friday night the free NBA Power Angle play is on the NY. Knicks. Game 708 at 7:35 eastern. The Knicks have struggled of late but the losing streak should come to an end tonight against the Utah Jazz. The Knicks have covered 18 straight in the series and 9 straight wins and covers against them here at the Garden. The Jazz struggle on the road in Non conference games and are in a tough spot here tonight. Look for the Knicks to bounce back and get their first spread win at home. On Friday A powerful 4 game are takes center stage led by a pair of Opening games NCAAB Power angles plays, a 5* NBA Undefeated Blowout system that dates to 1995 and another Solid Late season College Football Super system on ESPN. Football continues to be ranked #1 at several leader boards and is a staggering 40 games over .500 for the season after last nights SWEEP. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and start the weekend off big. For the free play. Take the NY. Knicks. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2014)

Saturday College Football Dog Of the year leads huge card, with 6* FSU-MIAMI Side, Early Triple system blowout, Afternoon Triple 5* TV Pack and the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month + more, their is also Early Season NCAAB Opening game plays. Football is ranked #1 overall on several leader boards at 40 games over .500 for the season. Free NCAAF System Play below.
The Free College Football system play is on Wisconsin. Game 330 at 3:30 eastern. The Badgers destroyed the Huskers 2 years back 70-31 and things wont change too much as they have the best run game and offensive line. Dogs like Nebraska from +3.5 to +10 off back to back conference wins vs a conference opponent off a road win by 10 or more are 11-43 ats. Coach Andersen is 9-0 ats if his teams forced 1 or less turnovers in 3 straight games. Coach Pelini is 1-9 to the spread if his teams covered in 4 of 5 or 5 of 6. The Huskers have failed to cover the last 3 in the series. Wisky has won every game here by at least 10 this season. Were banging the Badgers. On Saturday its the deepest card of the season backed with the College Football dog of the year, an Early Triple system blowout, the 6* Top play 100% FSU at MIAMI Side, an Afternoon Triple 5* Pack, and more. In the NBA Its The Western Conference Game of the Month + Opening Game system plays in NCAAB. Football remains Ranked #1 at 40 games over .500 this season combined. Don't miss out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big all day and night with the most devastating data and material available. For the free play take Wisconsin. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2014)

NFL Total Of the Year with 9 systems 3 are perfect, 5* Triple system Early play with 2-100% systems, a 24-0 totals angle and the Sunday night Game of the Month on NBC + Hoops on Sunday. NFL is ranked #1 on several leader boards. Free NFL System Play below.
The free NFL System Club Play is on Houston plus the points,. Game 451 at 1:00 eastern. The Texans should be ready coming off the bye week with Ryan Mallet making his first start. The line will go up with the absence of Arian Foster. Home teams like the Browns have failed to cover 91% of the time in game 10 if they won less than 5 games last season and are playing a non division game. The Texans have covered 4 of the last 5 in the series. Teams who are 1 game under .500 like Houston have covered all 5 times the last several years vs a team off a win of 10 or more points like Cleveland. The Browns are off a big road dog divisional win vs the Bengals ad have failed to cover 6 of 7 after playing Cincy and are just 2-9 ats home vs Non conference teams. Look for Houston to get the cash today. On Sunday there is a Tremendous card led by the NFL Total of the Year with 9 systems, 3 are perfect, a Triple System, double perfect Early side, a 24-0 Totals angle, the Teaser of the Week, a Solid hoops card and the Sunday Night Game of the Month Pats at Colts on NBC. Don't miss any of the action. Football was 40 games over.500 heading into the weekend and NFL Is ranked #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the Most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take Houston plus the Points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2014)

Huge Triple system Monday night Side takes center stage as NFL continues to rank #1 on several leader boards. NBA Dog of the Month from a rare undefeated Dog system and a blowout system side are up. In NCAAB an early season Road warrior system Free NBA Totals system below.
On Monday the free NBA Totals play is on the over in the Denver at Cleveland game. Rotation numbers 501/502 at 7:05 eastern. The Nuggets travel into Cleveland with no rest after Sundays road loss to New York. This sets up League wide NBA Totals system that has pled over the total 80% the last 19+ seasons for road dogs with no rest that lost and failed to cover while scoring 90 or more, vs an opponent, like Cleveland that scored 120 or more points as a home favorite in their last game. Cleveland has back to back 50+% shooting games from the field and has played over the last 3 times at home after scoring 120 or more at home, and 3 of 4 after scoring 105 or more. They have averaged 115 points the past 5 games and 111 points at home this year. Denver has played over in 9 of 12 on the road as a dog with no rest off a road game, 4 of 5 with revenge and 3 of 3 vs winning teams. The Nuggets allow 110 on the road. Look for this one to play over the total tonight. On Monday the lead plays is a powerful triple system side from our #1 ranked NFL Late phone service and the NBA Dog of the Month from a rare league wide system. There is also the NCAAB early season road warrior system on the Card. Contact at golden contender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play go over the total in the Denver at Cleveland game. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2014)

Hump day Hoops card has 3 Big 5* plays, 2 in the NBA one has a 31-0 Power Angle and is the Game of the week, the other a 19-1 angle and a 100% system. In NCAAB The lead play is Triple Angle Revenge Blowout. Tuesday cashes big. Free NBA System Play below

The free Hump day dominator is on the Toronto Raptors. Game 516 at 7:35 eastern. This ones from a simple system that has not lost since 1995 and plays on home tams like Toronto with 3+ days of rest off a home spread win while scoring 110 or more if they are taking on a road team that is off a home favored win and cover and also scored 110 or more, like Memphis. The only 5 times this has occurred the home team has won and covered. The Grizzlies are having a solid start at 10-1 and get it down with defense. This is a tough spot against a solid Raptors team that has covered 8 of 10 at home if their were favored last out. Take the Rested Toronto team here. Big Hoops card on Hump day with 3 big 5* plays two in the NBA from 31-0 and 19-1 angles and a Big NCAAB Revenge blowout indicator. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book big with finest data available. For the free play take Toronto. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2014)

Thursday card has the 23-0 College Football Game of the Week, an NFL Play with 5 different league wide system and an NCAAB Perfect angle play. Football combined is ranked #1 on several leader boards. Hump day card cashes big as NCAAB has cashed 7 of first 10 releases. Free NBA Total below.
The free NBA Totals play is on the under in the LA. at Miami game. Rotation numbers 701/7012 at 8:05 eastern. Miami has gone under the total in 7 of their last 8 games, and all 3 vs Non conference teams. This game fits a solid totals system that has played under in 80% of games since 1995. Play the under for home teams with rest like Miami if they covered by 14+ points as a road dog of 5 or more points and are playing an opponent like the Clippers that also covered by 14+ points on the road but did so as a favorite. Wade for Miami is still banged up and may not play. The Clippers played much better last night in a blowout win over Orlando and this one figures to be a lower scoring game. Take the under. On Thursday the NFL Power 5 play takes center stage and has 5 league wide long term power systems. In NCAAF Action we have the 23-0 College Football game of the week and an Undefeated NCAAB Power angle play. Football is ranked #1 on some of the higher end leader boards this season and NCAAB has ht on 7 of 10 to start after last night big winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash out with cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the Free Play take the Heat and Clippers to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2014)

T.G.I.F- NBA Triple 5* perfect system sides are up along with a 16-1 College Hoops play and a Perfect angle play in College Football. Thursday Football sweeps in NFL and NCAAF and remains #1 ranked overall. Free NBA System Play below

The free NBA System play is on Phoenix. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. The winner in this series has covered 27 of the last 28 times and the Suns are 20-1 straight up as a favorite on the road at -6.5 to -9. They have covered 15 of 22 vs Atlantic Division teams. The Sixers are 21-41 ats vs Non conference teams and are 0-4 with one cover in the series. For the system we note that road favorites like Phoenix with rest that scored 90 or less as a road favorite of 4 or less, vs an opponent off a home dog loss at +5 or more and failed to cover are 7-0 ats since 2000. The Sixers would beat an NCAAB Team like Kentucky, even though many don't think so. However they will be lucky to keep this one under double digits. Take Phoenix. On Friday there are 5 Plays up. In the NBA Three 5* Undefeated system plays, College Hoops 16-1 Power Angle play and the Perfect angle College Football side. Football remains ranked #1 after sweeping last night with the Raiders and Kansas St. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and get the weekend started big with the most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play. Take Phoenix. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2014)

Double 6* Top Plays on Saturday in College Football. All games from systems cashing over 95% long term. Four of the games are televised. Football combined is ranked #1 on several leader boards. 2 big NBA 5* + NCAAB 36-1 Revenger angle + more. Free College Football Play below.
The Free College Football play is on Ole. Miss. Game 171 at 3:30 eastern. The Rebels are ready for this one as they have rest, a role where they have covered 6 of 7. Coach Freeze is 22-2 straight up vs teams that are .500 or worse and they have covered 7 of the last 8 on turf. Arkansas is a tough team at 5-5. However, they walked off that field after beating LSU like they has won a championship. They wont have that same intensity here and will struggle to score on an Ole Miss defense that is better,The Razorbacks are 4-18 vs winning teams and have still lost 19 of the last 22 in SEC Play. Look for Ole Miss to win this one. On Saturday its another tremendous day of College Football with 2 top 6* plays and several powerful system plays al cashing over 95%. Four of the games are TV Games. 2 big NBA 5* and NCAAB 36-1 Revenger of the Month + more up and rolling as well. Football combined continues to be ranked #1 on several high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big this weekend with the finest data available. For the free play take Mississippi. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2014)

Sunday NFC West Game of the Year takes Center Stage with 3 Powerful systems, their is a 6* Early Totals system, the Triple Perfect Sunday night Play + 5* Early dog and more. NFL is ranked #1 for a 4th straight week. NCAAF Top plays 5-1 Saturday. NBA Undefeated Power system + NCAAB Too. Free NFL Totals system below.

The Free NFL Totals Play is The under in the Bengals at Houston game. Rotation numbers 261/262 at 1:00 eastern. This one looks to be low scoring and Foster may not play for the Texans and has not practiced all week. For Technical support we note, AFC Favorites at -2.5 or less vs an AFC Team with a total of 47 or less are 15 of 18 under If both teams allowed 10 or less on the road last week 7/7 under. .500 or less home favorites vs a .668 or better with total 40.5 or more are 8 of 9. AFC South vs AFC North 19 of 22 if total 38.5 or higher. In the series these two have played 4 straight to the under. Houston 5 of 6 under vs non division as a home favorite of less than 4 and 4 of 5 vs .667 or better teams. The Bengals are 22 of 30 under vs an opponent that allows 23 0 or more yards passing in the 2nd half, The Bengals are 8 of 9 under in weeks 10-13. Look for this one to be low scoring. Take the under. On Sunday Its a Tremendous card with the NFC West Play of the Year with 3 Big Systems that dates to 1980. There is also a 6* Early totals system with 5 Perfect totals indicators and a 5* Dog that wins outright + our big Triple system Sunday night Side. NFL is ranked #1 for a 4th straight week. In the NBA Its a 100% Power system side and NCAAB Power Angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the Power of this award winning data on your side. For the free NFL Totals play. Take the Bengals and Texans to stay under. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2014)

Monday Night Triple Perfect NFL Power system Side takes center stage along with a Pair of NCAAB Power plays and an NBA Total. NFL Cashes big on Sunday with Top play winner on Seattle. NBA Stays hot and Football combined continues to rank # 1 on several leader boards. Free NBA Power Angle Play below.
On Monday the free NBA Dominator play is on the Portland Trailblazers. Game 703 at 7:05 eastern. The Blazers are rolling and have won 6 straight. They are 8-2 ats this month and 5-0 ats vs an opponent who allows 99 or more points per game. The Sixers have dropped 40 of 65 to the spread when the total is 200 to 205 and have dropped 5 of 7 to the spread vs winning teams. Last season the Blazers were 34 point winners here. The winning team in this series has covered 29 of 20 times. Look for a solid Blazer team to lay it on the Sixers here tonight. On Monday there are 4 Powerful plays up. The Triple Perfect Monday night football side. An NBA Total and 2 Big Power play in College Hoops. Football is ranked #1 on several high end leader boards and hoops is hot. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most Powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take Portland. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2014)

Tuesday NBA Total of the Month from an Undefeated League wide totals system that dates to 1995 + NCAAB Blowout + Live dog play up. Free NBA Play below

The NBA Free play is on the Washington Wizards. Game 502 at 7:05 eastern. The Wizards have covered 6 of the last 7 in the series. The Hawks are in a tough spot as road dogs with 3 or more days rest that are off a home favored win and cover have covered just once the last 19 seasons vs an opponent off a road favored win and cover at -4 or less like the Wizards losing by an average 12 points. The Hawks are an up and down team and have failed to cover 14 of 18 on Tuesdays. Look for the Wizards to win and cover. On Tuesday the NBA Total of the Month leads the Tuesday card that has an NCAAB Blowout and a Live dog power angle plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the finest data available. For the free play take The Washington Wizards. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Giving eve Power card has the first 6* NBA play this season From a Rare undefeated Blowout system that dates to 1995. Their is a Secondary NBA Revenge system play and the 28-1 NCAAB Game of the Month and a 29-2 Late night Power Angle play. NCAAB Has been rolling. Free NBA System Play below.

The Free NBA Power system play is on the Cleveland Cavaliers. Game 704 at 7:05 eastern. The Cavaliers have revenge for a loss a few days ago in Washington and should serve it up here tonight as they get an unrested Wizards team that is of an upset loss at home last night to Atlanta. The system in this game is to play on home favorites with 1 day of rest that won and covered as a home favorite of 5 or more, scored 90 or more and allowed 80 or less and covered the spread vs an opponent off a home favored loss and scored 90 or more. These teams covered 80% long term. The Winning team has covered 17 of 18 in the series and the Cava are 7-1 ats at home off a win. On Hump day we bring the bang with the first 6* of the NBA Season from a rare Blowout system that has not lost in the history of the database spanning 19 years. Their is also a Powerful revenge system on the NBA Card. In College Hoops the NCAAB 28-1 Game of the Month takes center stage. In late night action we have a 29-2 Power Angle play in NCAAB Action. College Hoops has been rolling this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the Power of these Dandys from the database on your side. For the free play. Take the Cleveland Cavaliers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanksgiving day NFL Triple Perfect Game of the year leads a Powerful card that has a The Early 5* the Afternoon Side and Totals both from Thursday specific Undefeated systems and the College Football 30-1 Game of the week Power Angle + NCAAB. Turkey day 10-3 last 3 years and Football remains ranked #1 overall on several top leader boards. Free NCAAB Play below.


The Free Turkey day College Hoops play is on Western Michigan. Game 526 at 8:30 eastern. Western Michigan is getting points here and has better overall numbers than their opponent Long Beach St. WMU is 24-7 vs losing teams, 2-0 this year and has won 23 of 31 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game, 3-0 this year. They have won 10 of their last 14 tournament games and 13 of 17 in November games. Long Beach St is a lousy 10-25 straight up and 11-24 ats vs winning teams and has lost all 3 non home games this year, while allowing 90 points per game. Cant lay points with a team like that. But we can certainly take them. Don't miss out on the Huge Turkey day card which is led by the highest rated Thursday NFL Play of the year, 2 more Undefeated side system and a big Totals play. The 30-1 College Football game of the week is also up along with an NCAAB Dominator. Football remains ranked #1 for a 4th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and start this weekend of winners off big. For the free play. Take Western Michigan plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2014)

Friday College Football 96% TV Total of the Month + Triple system ESPN Winner and Early 5* are up as Football continues to rank #1 on several leader boards. Two NBA Perfect system totals and an NCAAB Dominator with 10 angles Head line the Friday card. Free NBA Play below/

On Friday The Free NBA System Play iis on the Denver Nuggets. Game 720 at 9:00 eastern. The Nuggets have revenge for a loss in Phoenix on Wednesday as these two play the 2nd of a home and home. Home teams with no rest like Denver that are off a road spread loss and scored 110 or more and allowed 100 or more have covered nearly 90% vs an opponent like Phoenix that won and covered as a home favorite of 5 or more and scored 120 or more points. Denver should win this game as a small favorite and the inning team in this series has covered 18 straight. Were doing Denver tonight. On Friday a Powerful card is up with 2 College Football plays led by an early 5* System, an Afternoon TV Totals of the Month with a 96% scoring system, and the Triple system ESPN Side winner in evening action. NBA Has 2 Undefeated totals, one is the Western Conference total of the Month. There is also an NCAAB Dominator with 10 big angles. Football remains ranked #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the free play take Denver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2014)

Saturday card has a 6* NCAAF Blowout system, the Big 10 Game of the Month and a Last Home game Power system play. In hoops the 100% NBA Total of the week + a Blowout Side in NCAAB. Football cashes big again and remains ranked #1.. Free NCAAF System Play below.

The free NCAAF System play is on Boston College. Game 348 at 12:30 eastern. The Eagles are 5-1 ats as a home favorite with revenge and will look to snap a 3 game home losing streak here against a Syracuse team that has lost 8 of 9 and is 1-12 ats as a road dog when they lose. Losing teams in their last road game that were bowl teams last year and are getting 3 or more points have failed to cover 17 of 19 vs a team with revenge .Boston College is still playing hard and game Florida St a solid game. They are the better team and Syracuse is playing out the string. Take Boston College. On Saturday in College football their is a Big 6* Blowout system a Last home Game Super System Side and the Big 10 Game Of The Month leading the way. College Football cashed 2 of 3 on Friday and Football overall remains ranked #1 on several boards. In The NBA its the 100% Total of the Week from a Huge system that beats the line by over 12 points. Both NBA Totals Cashed out. In NCAAB Action the lead Play is a Big Blowout that has Several Dominator angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on as we expect another huge day in Football and hoops. For the free play take Boston College. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2014)

Highest Rated Sunday NFL Play this season with 6 Big systems leads big card that has 3 more 5* in NFL + Highest rated teaser. an NBA Undefeated Blowout system and an NCAAB Road warrior side. NFL Is ranked #1 on several leader boards an NCAAB has started fast. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Carolina Panthers +3. Game 467 at 1:00 eastern. The Panthers are still alive in the inept NFC South and have rest for this one as they catch Minnesota off a tough 3 point home loss here last week to Green Bay. Road teams that lost by less than 7 with rest are 25-7 ats if the total is less than 44. Carolina won 35-10 here last season and are a solid 6-0 ats as a dog vs an opponent that is .333 or less. The Panthers have covered 7 straight vs non division teams on turf. The Vikings are a lousy 0-6 ats as a favorite off a 1-3 point loss. Road teams from +3 to -3 in the 2nd half that are off a dog loss and spread win have covered 40 of 50 times the last 32 seasons. On Sunday a Tremendous NFL Card is up with the Highest rated Sunday night NFL Play of the Season with 6 Big systems, 3 Perfect system 5* plays the highest rated Teaser, an NBA Blowout system that dates to 1995 and an NCAAB Road warrior winner. Football is ranked #1 on Several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and the week and Month big With the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play Look for Carolina to get the cash on Sunday. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2014)

Monday night 5* Tripe Perfect NFL Totals with undefeated totals system. NBA Double system Dominator and an NCAAB Perfect angle play start the week on Cyber Monday. Free NBA Play below.

On Monday the free NBA System Play is on the Utah Jazz plus the points tonight. Game 706 at 9:05 eastern. The Jazz are taking a few points here at home vs Denver and their is a nice system here that plays on home teams if the point spread is +3 to -3 and the home team is off a home spread loss by 7 or more points and scored 90 or more points, vs an opponent that scored 110 or more at home like Denver. These teams cover around 80% the last 15 seasons. Utah has covered 5 straight at home if they lost to the spread at home by 7 or more points. Denver is 0-3 to the spread in division games and have lost 31 of the last 38 here in Utah. Based on the data above we will back the Jazz plus the points. On Monday there is a big Trio of plays up led by the 5* Triple Perfect Monday night Total and the Double system NBA Dominator. Football is ranked #1 heading into a 5th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free play take Utah plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2014)

Tuesday NBA Top plays are all from Perfect 100% league wide system that date to 1995. The Blowout, the road warrior, and the Perfect total is up along with a Powerful NCAAB Play. NBA Cashed big last night on Washington. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on the LA. Lakers. Game 505 at 7:35 eastern. The Lakers have started to play better and were able to beat a solid Toronto team in overtime on Sunday. Now they travel into Detroit to take on a Pistons team that have beaten 4 straight. The Lakers have covered 5 of 6 after scoring 105 or more points. Detroit is 0-10 straight up at home when the total is 200 to 205 and 0-7 off a non conference game. The Pistons have lost 8 straight games so its hard to justify laying points with them. Since 2007 road teams with rest that covered as a home dog and scored 120 or more points have covered all 7 times vs an opponent that was a tome as a dog in their last game. Were Laker Takers tonight. On Tuesday their are 3 Big NBA Perfect system plays up all from systems dating to 1995 that have not lost, one is a Blowout side, a total and a road warrior, all have several big angles. There is also a Big NCAAB Simulation super side up, NBA Cashed big last night with Washington. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and out this Powerful and cutting edge data on your side. For the free play take The LA. Lakers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2014)

Hump Day NBA Game of the week with a 33-1 Power angle and a Triple perfect road warrior system that dates to 1995. In College Hoops its a Big TV Power play with a solid RPI Edge and an 18-1 Dog with bite angle. Free NCAAB Play below.
The free College Hoops is on Arizona St. Game 756 at 8:00 eastern. The Sun Devils have played a tougher schedule so far and are 7-0 the past few seasons vs a team that averages less than 65 points per game. They have won all 4 of their home games by an average 19 points per game. Tonight they take on a UNLV Team that has 5 new starters and is playing their first true road game. In their one game vs PAC 12 Competition this season they lost to Stanford by nearly 30 points. The line is this game is based on reputation for the Rebels not reality. Simulation models show Arizona state to get the win and cover here. On Wednesday their are 4 powerful plays up. Two in the NBA, one is the 33-1 NBA Game of the Week, the other a Triple Perfect Road warrior system that dates to 1995. In College Hoops the lead play is a Big TV Winner with a Powerful RPI Edge, there is also a dog with bite with a 18-1 Power indicator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the the "Giving" end of Hump day with the Most Powerful data available. For the free play take Arizona St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2014)

Triple 5* Thursday has 3 100% Systems plays. The NFL Total, the American Athletic College Championship side and a 16-1 NBA Totals system with 2 Undefeated angles. Football remains ranked #1 for a 5th straight week. Free NCAAB Play below.


On Thursday the Free College Hoops play is on UAB. Game 530 at 8:00 eastern over Morehead St. Most would agree getting More head is a good thing. Not tonight however as Morehead St has lost 10 of the last 12 to Conference teams like Alabama Birmingham the last few seasons. UAB has played much a much tougher schedule and will relish being at home after losing to UCLA, Wisconsin and Florida in their last 3. This is a much easier sport at home tonight and UAB is 18-2 vs teams with a losing record and has covered 16 of 22 off 3 or more losses. In games after allowing 80 or more points they have come back to win 9 of the last 12. Look for UAB To get the win. On Thursday their are 3 100% Perfect system 5* Plays up. The NFL Total, The American Athletic Conference Power system side and an NBA Totals system that has won 16 of 17 times since 1999 and has 2 Undefeated angles. Football is ranked at the top for a 5th straight week on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on This big Thursday Triple pack now and see the Incredible data we use which wont be seen anywhere else. For the free play in NCAAB Take Alabama Birmingham.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2014)

T.G.I.F Card has a 100% College Football Totals system and MAC Conference Power system. In the NBA There is a 16-1 NBA Totals system with 4 perfect angles and a 100% Road warrior system. In College Hoops a dog with bite that wins outright. Football is ranked #1 and swept last night Free NBA Play below.

On Friday the free play is on The Cleveland Cavaliers. Game 809 at 7:35 eastern. The Caves will seek revenge for a 17 point blowout home loss to Toronto 2 weeks ago. Toronto an all NBA Rested home favorites that scored 120 or more in a -4 or less road favored win have failed to cover 80% of the time vs an opponent like The Cavs that were on the road and also favored in their last game. The Cavs squeaked past a game Knicks team last night. Toronto has played well without Derozan, and this will be the first game they really get tested. Take the Points with Cleveland. On Friday there are 5 big plays up. Two in College led by a 100% Total system and the Big MAC Conference Power system play. Football remains ranked #1 and swept the board on Thursday. In the NBA There is a 16-1 NBA Totals system with 4 perfect angles and a 100% Road warrior system. In College Hoops a dog with bite that wins outright. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started big. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2014)

Sunday NFL Triple Perfect Conference Play of the Year on Sunday night + Early 12-0 6* and 2 big Double system 5* Sides. In Hoops its A 5* 100% Blowout, an Undefeated Road warrior and a 18-1 NCAAB Power Angle. There is also a big teaser. Football ranks #1 and The 7* NCAAF Goy cashes with Ohio.St. Free NFL Play below.


The free NFC Power system play is on the Washington Redskins +3. Game 166 at 1:00 eastern. Washington has covered 7 straight off a Non conference game and 10 of 11 if the have the Giants up next and have revenge. The Rams are off a big 52-0 home win but have covered just once in the last 8 vs NFC East teams and are 1-12 ats as a road favorite vs a team with revenge. Home dogs of less than 5 off a road dog loss that allowed 35 or more have covered 17 of 23 vs an opponent off a home favored win. Look for a big game from Washington here today as the Skins are one of the better teams from the line of scrimmage but it has not translated to the win column. We will take them today plus the points. Football remains with a #1 ranking. Saturday 7* GOY Cashes Easily with Ohio.St. Tonight its the Triple Perfect Conference Play of the year. Early 12-0 6* and Double system 5*. Their is also a triple Perfect Late afternoon 5* and 3 big Hoops plays. In the NBA its a 5* Blowout and big 100% Road warrior. In NCAAB its 18-1 Power angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the season its now 51 Games over. 500 in football. For the free play take Washington +3. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 8, 2014)

Monday card started the Week with the highest rated Monday night Football Play of this season. There are 2 Undefeated league wide systems that pertain to Monday night games. In the NBA The lone play is a Perfect system 5* Blowout side. Football continues to rank#1 on several leader boards. Free NBA play below.
On Monday night the free NBA play is on the the LA. Clippers. Game 514 at 10:35 eastern. The Clippers are on a 7 game win streak and are 4-0 ats off 3 or more wins. They have covered 6 of 7 vs teams like Phoenix that allow 99 or more points per game. They fit a solid system here tonight that has cashed 83% long term and play on rested home favorites of 5 or more points that are off a home favored win and cover and scored 120 or more points, vs an opponent that scored 90 or more as a road favorites but failed to cover like the Suns. The Clippers already have a win and cover this season here vs Phoenix and the winning tem in the series has covered 15 of 16 times. Take the Clippers. The Monday night Football Double Perfect Game Of The Year takes center stage tonight. Football overall is ranked #1 for 5 straight weeks on several leader boards. In the NBA Its another 5* 100% Blowout system, similar to the one last night on Dallas. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big with Most Powerful data available. For the free play take the LA. Clippers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2014)

On Tuesday the lead play is the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month backed with a 100% League wide database system. In NCAAB Its an Undefeated Blowout winner topping the college card. Free NBA Road warrior play below.

On Tuesday the free NBA System Play is on the Portland Trailblazers. Game 703 at 7:35 eastern. Portland has won 9 of 10 with 8 spread wins vs teams who allow 99 or more points and they are on a major roll winning 13 of 14. Tonight they travel to Detroit to take on a Pistons team that has lost 12 straight and has failed to cover 9 of 9 off a non conference game. They have lost 7 vs winning teams and are 3-9 ats at home. With the Blazers 3-0 ats as a road favorite from 6.5 to 9 we will look their way today. Play Portland. On Tuesday the lead plays are the NBA 100% Western Conference Power system Game of the Month and the NCAAB Undefeated Blowout angle, NBA Cashed big last night and NCAAB has been rolling. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge material on your side. For the free play take. Portland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2014)

Hump day card has the 100% NBA Game of the Week and a Perfect system dog. In College Hoops its an Undefeated Blowout system side and a 23-2 Live Dog Power Angle play. NBA Cashes big again on Memphis. Free College hoops revenge play below.

On Wednesday The free NCAAB Revenge play is on LA. Tech. Game 509 at 8:00 eastern. LA. Tech will plays with revenge for last seasons 89-80 home loss as a 13 point favorite tonight. Tech is an amazing 32-1 vs losing teams, has won 5 of the last 6 vs Sun Belt squads and 23 of 26 after allowing 60 or less. They have won 5 straight and take on a UL. Lafayette team that has lost 20 of 27 to Conference USA teams and 21 of 30 to winning teams. Look for LA. Tech to serve up a win and cover here tonight as they atone for last seasons home loss. On Hump day there are 2 Perfect system NBA Plays and one is the Game of the Week. In College Hoops a 100% Blowout system and a live dog with bite with a 23-2 Power Angle. NBA Cashed big again last night and college hoops has been rolling. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on now and Hammer your book big on the hard wood on Hump day. For the free play take Louisiana Tech. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 11, 2014)

Thursday Double Perfect system NFL Play + 29-2 NCAAB Game of the Week and a 94% NBA Dominator system. NBA Sweeps Last night and NCAAB is rolling. Free NHL Power play below

On Thursday the free NHL Play is on the San Jose Sharks. Game #20 at 10:35 eastern. The Sharks have won 13 of the last 15 here at home vs the Wild. They have started off hot this month winning 4 of the first 5. San Jose has won 6 of 8 off a division game and has revenge in this one for also at Minnesota. The Sharks have the 3rd best power play while Minnesota has the 3rd worst Power Play. The Wild have the 27th ranked road offense and San Jose has the 3rd ranked home defense and are #5 overall offense. Minnesota has lost 5 of the last on the road when the total is 5 or less. The Sharks smell blood on the ice and get revenge here at home. On Thursday the 3 lead plays are a Double Perfect system NFL Winner and the 29-2 NCAAB Game of the Week. In The NBA its a 94% League wide power system play. NBA has cashed 5 straight after sweeping last night. NFL Continues to rank #1 for a 6th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book like a short stack at IHOP Tonight. For the free NHL Play take San Jose.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2014)

Friday card has the Triple Perfect NBA Dog of the Month and an Undefeated Blowout system. NBA Cashed again last night and is on a 6-0 run. Free NBA Totals Play below- Blazers vs Bulls.

On Friday the NBA Totals play is on the over in the Portland at Chicago game. Rotation numbers 801/802 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a powerful league wide totals system that plays to the over for home teams like the Bulls with 1 day of rest that is off a home favored win and cover as a 10+ favorite, vs an opponent like Portland off a road favored ats loss and scored 90 or less as a favorite of 5 or more. Those game shave played over every time since 1995. The Blazers were upset in Minnesota last out as a 10 points favorite and should have more scoring tonight. They are 11 of 15 over as a road dog and 10 of 15 over after scoring 85 or less. Chicago has flown over in 3 of 4 on Fridays and averages 104 points per game at home. Look for this game to play over the total tonight. Jump on tonight and get the weekend started big with 2 Powerful NBA Plays. NBA Cashed again last night with OKC and has won 6 straight. Tonight the Triple Perfect NBA DOG of the Month and the Big 100% Blowout system are the lead plays.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as their is also a 6* College Football total on Saturday card getting released tonight. For the free play take Portland and Chicago to play over the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2014)

Saturday big Card has a 6* 100% Total in the Army-Navy game, a Triple Perfect Non Conference NCAB Play of the Year, a 30-2 TV Winner and another perfect system NBA Release. NBA hit 2 of 3 and is on a 8-1 run. Free College Hoops play below
On Saturday the Free College Hoops play is on Eastern Kentucky. Game 591 at 1:00 eastern. Eastern Kentucky has all the pivotal numbers on their side tonight. They are a perfect 9-0 to the spread on the road off a road loss and have won 28 of the last 32 vs losing teams and are 4-0 ats after scoring 60 or less points last out. When they are road favorites from -3.5 to -6 they have won and covered 4 of 5 times. They have a big RPI Scale edge against an IUPUI school that is ranked 247th in the nation and is 2-17 ats home off a loss, 1-8 ats as a home dog in this range, 6-23 ats on Saturday, 8-20 ats off 3+ losses and has failed to cover 24 of 35 vs teams with a winning record. Look for Eastern Kentucky to get the win and cover tonight. Don't miss the huge Saturday Card with a 6* 100% Total in the Army-Navy game, a Triple Perfect Non Conference NCAB Play of the Year, a 30-2 TV Winner and another perfect system NBA Release. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night. NBA hit 2 of 3 and is on a 8-1 run. Free College Hoops play below. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2014)

Sunday 7* 100% highest rated NFL Game of the Year today leads big card that has 24-0 and 21-0 Side plays, the Triple perfect teaser of the week and a Big Sunday night Football totals system. NFL is ranked #1 for a 6th straight week. Hoops also up. Free NFL play below.
The Free NFL System Play is on the KC. Chiefs. Game 306 at 1:00 eastern. KC has revenge here in this one as the Raiders won their only game of the season at home vs the Chiefs. Now its time for payback and KC and teams with same season revenge that are off a road favored loss have a solid 38-17 spread record. The Chiefs have covered the last 2 as a home favorite from 7.5 to 10.5. Oakland has lost all 7 road games and by an average 18 points per game. They will have to stop J. Charles here and try to score on a KC Defense that has been solid here at home. The Raiders are a hideous 1-12 ats as a dog of 2 or more off a dog win. Look for the Chiefs to snap their 3 game losing streak here today. Take KC. Don't miss the Highest rated 7* NFL Game of the year from a 100% System that dates to 1980. There is a powerful card up with 24-0, 21-0 System sides, the Sunday night NFL Totals system and a triple prefect teaser. NFL is remains ranked #1 for a 6th straight week at some of the higher end leader boards. NBA and NCAAB have been solid too and are up as well. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this huge day of winners and see the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the KC. Chiefs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 15, 2014)

Monday night Football Triple Perfect Game of the Month, 100% NBA Power system play and the NCAAB RPI Power Angle play are up to start the week. NFL GOY cashes on Vikings as NFL Remains ranked #1. Free NHL Play below.

The Free NHL Power play is on The New York Islanders. Game 2 at 7:05 eastern. The Islanders have won the last 3 in the series vs the NJ. Devils and have the statistical edges in their favor tonight. The Islanders are the #1 home scoring team in the league while the Devils sport the 29th ranked Road defense. Jersey has lost 9 of the last 11 and 13 of 17 with revenge. In games vs winning teams they are a dismal 4-11. The Islanders are 8-2 vs the Division and have won 8 of 10 at home when the total is posted at 5.5. When they have played losing teams they have won 10 of 14. The beat the Devils here earlier in the season 3-1. Look for them to take another. The Monday night Football Game of the Month from 3 Perfect systems and angles takes center Stage tonight. Congrats to those with us on Sunday for our NFL GOY winner on Minnesota. In the NBA their is a Double Perfect Power system Play and a College Hoops RPI Power play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the Most Powerful data and material you will find anywhere. For the free play take the NY. Islanders. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2014)

Tuesday Power card has the 100% NBA Total of the Month and a 27-1 Blowout super system side. In NCAAB its a Double perfect TV Winner. There is also an NHL Power Play side up. Monday card sweeps going 3-0. Free NBA Play below.
On Tuesday the free NBA power Angle play is on the Dallas Mavericks. Game 505 at 8:00 eastern. Dallas comes in here off a home loss on Saturday and are in a solid spot to rebound as they are 24-3 to the spread on the road off a dog loss. The Knicks are off a tough overtime loss to the Raptors on Sunday and have the case sense of security of thinking they can play with Dallas after losing a close game Down in Dallas last month. The Mavericks are the better team and will get the win and cover against a New York squad that struggles with winning teams. Ruby Tuesday card features the NBA Total of the Month from a rare Never lost totals system that dates to 1995 and a 27-1 Blowout super system side. In College hoops its a big double perfect TV Game and there is a solid NHL Power play side going. Those who jumped for Monday swept going 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the Most powerful data in the industry and we Continue to crush hoops. For the free play take Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2014)

Huge Hump day card has the NCAAB Game of the Month on ESPN 2, The NBA 21-1 Game of the Week and 5* Triple perfect total. Tuesday card sweeps for 2nd straight night. Free NBA Play below.
On Wednesday the free NBA Play is to play over the total in the Orlando at Boston game. Rotation numbered 709/70 at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a nice 82% totals system that plays for games to go over the total in the NBA when we have a home favorite of less than 5 like The Celtics with 1 day of rest and are off a road favorite win and cover while scoring 90 or more points, if they are taking on an opponent that lost and failed to cover the spread like Orlando in a game where they scored 90 or less points. The Magic have flown over in 3 of 4 after scoring 85 or less points, while Boston has played over in 11 of 13 off 3 or more games that played under the total and both times this year as a home favorite from -6.5 to -9. Look for the one to go over the total. On Hump day we come off a 2nd straight sweep and the NCAAB Game of the Month is up on ESPN 2 As well as a dog with bite in later action. In the NBA The 21-1 Game of the Week and a 5* Triple perfect total take center stage. Hoops is on fire. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these powerful plays on your side. For the free play take Orlando and Boston to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2014)

Thursday Double Perfect NFL Power system play is up nil is ranked #1 for 6th straight week on several leader boards. The Undefeated totals system of the Week in the NBA and a Powerful NCAAB Road warrior play with 8 angles and a big RPI scale indicator. free NCAAB play below.
On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is on Pacific. Game 526 at 10:00 eastern. Pacific will look to bounce back off a home loss the other night to Western Michigan. They pick up an easier game on their schedule vs a Nevada team that is ranked 322 in the RPI Scale. Pacific has won 52 of 66 vs teams who allow 64 or less and all 4 this year in that role. They have covered 5 of 6 vs Mountain West conference teams and 22 of 31 off a non conference game. As a home favorite from -3.5 to -6 they have covered 6 of 8. Nevada is a mess and has lost 7 straight. In the series they have lost 6 of the 7 here and that's with far better teams than they have tonight. All 5 of their road games have resulted in losses and by an average 11 points per game. Play Pacific tonight. On Thursday another powerhouse card is led by the Double Perfect NFL System play. NFL Continues to rank # for a 6th straight week. In the NBA Its the Total of the Week from a huge league wide totals system. NBA on a 12-2 run. Finally in College hoops its a Powerful road warrior play with a Powerful RPI Scale indicator edge and 8 big angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as Hoops is hot and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the free play take Pacific


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2014)

T.G.I.F Power card has the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Month and a 100% Dominator system. In College Hoops its the 5* Dog of the Month from a long term 94% NCAAB System. Early Bowl game also up. Thursday card sweeps. Free NBA Play below.
On Friday the free NBA Play is on the Cleveland Cavaliers. Game 510 at 7:35 eastern. The Cavs will look to bounce back from a terrible blowout loss here to Atlanta tonight. There is a solid league wide system in this game that applies and plays against the Nets and any team as a road dog of 5 or more with rest if they are off a road dog ats loss and scored 90 or less in their last game, vs an opponent off a home favored spread loss by 14 or more points, like the Cavs, that scored 90 or more. These road dogs are 1-16 and 3-14 to the spread the last 20 seasons. The Nets look to be in the wrong place at the wrong time here as the Cavs should be ready to play tonight. Tae Cleveland. On Friday a powerful card takes center stage led by the Eastern Conference Total of the Month and the 100% Never lost Dominator system. In College Hoops the lead play is the 94% Dog of the Month system play. Hoops has been rolling. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big as our first Bowl release is also released tonight. Thursday card sweeps. For the free play take the level and Cavaliers. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2014)

SAT: NFL Game Of The Month 4-100% Systems and angles + Triple Perfect NFL Total, 3 BIG Bowl systems all from systems that are perfect or high 90/s%. 3 Big College Hoops TV Simulator Sides and 2 Powerful NBA Plays, too much to list. NFL Remains Ranked #1 for 6th straight week. Free Bowl play below.


The Free New Mexico Bowl play is on UTEP + the 10 points. Game 203 at 2:20 eastern. UTEP has not won a bowl game in 47 years but they are getting double digits here which is key. Bowl favorites of more than 7 in December have ben profitable fades through they years and are even stronger at -8.5 or more and playing off a loss, vs an opponent off a loss Like Utah St is here. Bowl dogs of 10 or more that won 3 or less games last year have covered 10 of 12 times vs teams who have won a win percentage of .667 or higher. Utah St is 1-4 ats vs non conference teams and 0-3 straight up vs Conference USA Teams. The Miners have covered 8 of 10 on Saturday and qualify in a rushing bowl dog indicator. UTEP Hangs around for the cover. On Saturday a Tremendous card is up with a Triple Perfect NFL Totals system, the NFL Quad Perfect Game Of the Month, 3 Huge Bowl system sides and 2 Gigantic NBA Plays one a 100% Blowout the other a 94% dog, also a Trio of NCAAB Simulator sides with Perfect Power Angles. Football is ranked #1 overall at several high end Leader Boards for a 6th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on the Most Powerful plays available all day and night on Saturday and cash big. For the free play take Texas El Paso plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2014)

On Sunday in the NFL There are 4 Powerful Undefeated Power system plays up one is the 19-0 NFC West Game Of The Year. NFL is ranked #1 for a 6th straight week. In The NBA its a Big Blowout system and a 91% Totals system. Free NFL Power System Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the Chicago Bears +8. Game 112 at 1:00 eastern. J. Cutler is benched and the line is not up over 8 points with Jimmy Clausen at Qb. Chicago should play much better as some of their players get the message that their inept play will cost them their jobs. The Bears fit some solid bounce back indicators here. Detroit and any road favorite off 3 or more wins are 0-6 to the spread vs a team off 2+ losses. The Bears have won 13 of 17 off a Monday night games and 7 of 8 if their opponent is off a win. The Lions are 0-6 ats off a win if they had no turnovers and could be looking ahead to next weeks showdown vs the Packers. The Lions are also 5-21 ats vs teams who allow 27 or more points per game and 0-9 at vs a team that allows 260 or more yards passing. Chicago is 11-2 ats at home with revenge for a loss by 14 or more points. Chicago may not win but they should get the cover. On Sunday we have another Powerful card led by the NFC West Game Game Of The Year and 3 More Big Sides including Colts and Cowboys. There are 4 plays in all and each have multiple perfect angles and at least one undefeated system. In Hoops its a Big 100% NBA Blowout system and a 91% NBA Totals System. NFL is tanked #1 for a 6th straight week on high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of the most innovative data in the industry on your side. For the free play take the 8+ points with Chicago. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2014)

Monday Triple perfect 6* Monday night football side + 96% Double system Bowl release, Football ranked #1 7th straight week in NBA a 100% Dominator system and a Pair of NCAAB Plays one form a big RPI Perfect stat indicator. Free NBA system play below.


On Monday the free NBA System Play is on the Denver Nuggets. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. Denver is the beneficiary of a solid system that plays on them and any road dog in the nBA Playing with rest and getting 4 or less points if they scored 80 or less points as a home favorite in their last game and their opponent tonight is off a home win. These road teams are covering at an 80% clips the last 19 seasons. Denver has the momentum of a nice come from behind win on Saturday at home vs the Pacers 76-73. In that game they had their best defensive performance of the season holding the Pacers to under 30% shooting. Charlotte is of a pair of home win and may be ready to return to for here as they are well under .500 and have lost 16 of 23 vs Northwest division teams. Take the point or to with Denver. Check out Mondays big card that has a Huge Triple Perfect Monday night Football side. The 96% afternoon Bowls system play is up as well as a Pair of Powerful college hoops plays, one from an Undefeated RPI Scale Indicator, the other a 94% system. In the NBA its a Double system Perfect angle Dominator. Football overall ranked #1 for 7th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start your week big. For the free play take Denver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2014)

Tuesday card has the 95% Poinsettia Bowl system winner, a 100% League Wide NBA System and NCAAB Triple perfect side. Hoop systems go 3-0 on Monday + Winner on Bengals. Free NHL Play below.
On Tuesday the free NHL Power total is on the over in the Washington at New York game. Rotation numbers 11/12 at 7:05 eastern. Washington played last night and now travels into New York to take on a hot Rangers team that has won 6 straight. The Caps have played over all 5 times this season with no rest and 9 of the last 12 overall vs winning teams. On Tuesdays they have played over in 5 of 7. They also sports the #7 ranked scoring offense and #1 power play. The Rangers are also a top 10 offense ranked 8th overall and have played over all 5 times off a shutout win and 3 of 4 when playing on Tuesday. The Rangers played a 1-0 game vs Carolina and this one should have a faster pace. The last 3 between these two have had at least 5 gold scored. Play the over in this one. On Tuesday there are 3 Powerful plays up. In College Bowl action its a 95% Poinsettia bowl system, a League wide system in the NBA That is 100% Since 1995 and a Triple perfect College hoops plays. System releases go 3-0 on Monday and NFL Cashes big with The Bengals. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out Tonight. For the free play Take the Rangers and Caps to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 25, 2014)

Christmas Day NBA Total of the Month Tonight form a 100% system, plus early 25-1 NBA Power Angle Play. Wednesday card sweeps. Free NBA Totals Play below. Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to all. Free NBA Play below.
The Afternoon Totals Play is on the Under in the OKC at San Antonio game. Rotation numbers 503/504 at 2:30 eastern. Play off Rematch here as these two square off for the first time since last season playoffs. Expect a lower scoring game resulting in an under tonight as rested home teams off a spread win and scored 120 or more while allowing 110 or more have played under the total every time since 1995 if the opponent, OKC in this case scored 110 or more at home but failed to cover the spread. OKC has played under in 3 of 4 off a straight favored loss and 4 of 5 after allowing 105 or more points. The Spurs not completely healthy here and started could see diminished minutes here. Take the Under. On Christmas Day their is a solid NBA Card up led by the 100% NBA Totals system of the Month and an early 25-1 NBA Power Angle play. Wednesday card swept the board. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash big on Christmas. For the free play, take San Antonio and Oklahoma City to go under. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2014)

T.G.I.F and 3 Big College Bowl plays take Center Stage all from big Winning Systems. Bows swept on Wednesday. In the NBA a Big 100% Blowout system and 94% Totals system that beats the posted total line by nearly 20 points are up. Free NBA play below.
On Friday the free NBA Revenge play is on the Spurs. Game 811 at 8:05 eastern. The Spurs lost at home to New Orleans in the only meeting between the clubs this season. Now the Spus will look to avenge that loss after falling at home to OKC on Xmas Day. Certain home teams like Nw Orleans are winless straight up and to the spread since 1995 off a road favored loss where they scored 90 or less and the opponent failed to cover at home. The Pelicans are 1-4 ats with 2 days rest. The Spurs have won 5 of the last 6 here and are a solid 5-1 ats on the road after failing to cover at home in their last game. Look for The Spurs to serve up revenge on a cold platter here tonight. On Friday there are 3 Big Bowl games up all from huge long term systems dating to 1980 along with Several Perfect Indicators and angles. Football ranked #1 overall for a 7th straight week. In The NBA its a 5* Perfect system Blowout play and a 94% Totals system that beating the average posted total By nearly 20 points. Recoup some of that Holiday spending as 2 of these Bowl games are afternoon starts. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the weekend big. For the free Play take the San Antonio Spurs.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2014)

Saturday Triple Perfect Bowl Dog of the Year head lines a Powerful Bowl card with 3 Big Bowl system plays all cashing over 90% long term. In NCAAB Action its a Big 6* 100% Revenge play and 27-0 NBA Power system side, NBA 2-0 last night. Football ranked #1 overall for a 7th straight week. Free Bowl total below.

On Saturday the free College Bowl total is on the Under in the Pinstripe Bowl. Rotations numbers 233/234 at 4:30 eastern. Boston College and Penn. St do battle here tonight in what looks to be a defensive battle. The last 3 in this series have stayed under and both teams ave under indicators that apply to this game. Penn. St scores and allows just 15 points in non home games and has stayed under in 4 of 5 vs ACC Teams, 3 of 3 in December games and 3 of the last 4 off 2 or more losses. Boston College allows just 17 points on the road and has stayed under in 7 of 10 on Saturday and 7 of 9 v Big 10 schools. Both teams allow under 95 yards per game on the ground and the Eagles are tied for first in the nation in fumbles allowed with just 3. The Lions have one of the best defenses in the country. Look for this one to go under the total. On Saturday a Tremendous Bowl and Hoops card is up led by the Triple Perfect Dog of the year + 3 More Big Bowls system winners with systems dating to 1980. In College Hoops the lead play is a 6* Undefeated Revenge Play as well as another Big 27-0 system play in the NBA Which went 2-0 last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data On your side. For the free play take The Under in the Boston College vs Penn. St game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2014)

Sunday NFC South Play of the Year + Triple Perfect NFL Afternoon Totals And Sunday Night Football up Along with a Perfect NBA System and a NCAAB RPI Super Side. NFL Ranked #1 7 straight weeks and NCAAB Sweeps. Free NFL System play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on Denver. Game 332 at 4:25 eastern. The Broncos will look to get back on track after the Monday night football loss at Cincinnati. They have Oakland coming in and the Raiders are 0-12 ats as a dog off a spread win of 7 or more in their last game and 0-7 as after scoring 25 or more. The Broncos are 14-4 ats vs losing teams and have covered 4 of 5 in division play while averaging 33 points per game at home. The Raiders were blown out at home by Denver and this one wont be any easier. Teams like Denver who lost the Super Bowl that are playing in their last game of the season have covered 8 of 11 times off a loss. Look for Denver to coast in this one to an easy win and cover. On Sunday their are 4 Bog NFL Plays up Including the NFC South Game Of the Year a Triple Perfect Afternoon Totals system, the Sunday Night Football play, an Undefeated NBA Super system and an NCAAB RPI Power angle play. NFL Ranked #1 for a 7th straight week on several leader boards. NCAAB Sweeps and Bowls go 3-1. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and End the week big with the Most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take. Denver.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2014)

Monday card has 2 Big Bowl Play up one is a Top play from a Perfect system. Bowls on a 5-1 run. NBA Rare 6* With 2 Undefeated League wide systems and another NCAAB RPI Power Angle play. Liberty Bowl side below.
On Monday afternoon the Liberty Bowl Play is on West Virginia. Game 237 at 2:00 eastern. The Mountaineers having rushing edges on both sides of the ball. Texas A@M Applies to a nasty system that plays against teams that allowed 6.5 or more yards rush in 2 straight games. These teams are 33-74 ats. The Aggies are 2-12 ats vs winning teams and 0-4 ats off a conference loss. WVU should control the game with their vaunted rushing attack against an Aggies defense that allows 224 yards per game on the ground. Lay the small Number with West Virginia. On Monday start the week big with 2 Powerful Bowl system plays, one is a 100% Perfect system side. In the NBA Its a Rare 6* From 2 Never lost League Wide systems and an NCAAB Triple perfect Power Angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump On Now and See the most powerful data in the Industry. For the Liberty bowl play take West Virginia. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2014)

Tuesday card has 2 Big Bowl plays from 20-0 and 31-4 Indicators, an NCAAB Blowout Angle and 3 NBA Power system plays 2 from Undefeated League wide systems. NBA 6* Cashes on Monday and Bowls hit 2 of 3 and on a 6-2 run. Free NCAAB Play below.
The free NCAAB Live dog is on Georgia Southern plus 4 point. Game 561 at 8:15 eastern. Ga.Southern has covered all 5 times as a road dog from 3.5 to +6 and has won 3 of 4 in December Texas Arlington has failed to cover 10 of 15 times after allowing 60 or less points and are a a lousy 6-25 straight up vs teams with a winning record. But perhaps the biggest reason to play against Arlington is their hideous 0-12 straight up mark vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. Were taking the 4 points with Georgia Southern Tonight. On Tuesday there is a Powerful 6 pack of plays up In Bowl Action we have 31-4 and 2-0 Power indicators. Bowls cash big On Monday and are on a 6-2 run. In the NBA We nailed a big top 6* on Brooklyn. Tonight there are 3 Bog League Wide systems 2 are Perfect the other over 90%. In NCAAB We have Power angle Big City Blowout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Put this award winning data on your side. For the free play tale Georgia Southern Plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2014)

New Years Eve card has Big 90+% Powers system plays and Undefeated angles in Bowl action, 2 Big NCAAB dominator system plays and an NBA Perfect system side. Football is ranked #1 for an 8th straight week and NCAAB is top 3. Free NBA Afternoon totals plays below.
On Wednesday the free NBA Totals system play is on the Under in the Miami at Indiana game at 3:05 eastern. The Heat have played under in all 5 games vs Central Division teams this year and have posted under the total in 3 of 4 games with home loss revenge as a well as 5 of 7 off a favored loss. The Pacers have stayed under in 10 of 15 at home. The System in this game is to play the under for rested road teams that scored 100 or more but failed to cover the spread as a home favorite of 5 or more, vs an opponent that scored 90 or more and covered as a home dog. These game shave stayed under the total over 80% of the time since 1995. Look for a close scoring game that stays under the posted total. On New Years eve another Powerful card takes center stage with Bowl systems and angles that are cashing over 90%. In Hoops NCAAB has been Dominant and their are 2 Powerful Dominator systems up as well as a Perfect system NBA Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and End the year Big with the Most Powerful data in the Industry as we close out another banner year. For the free NBA Play take the under in the Miami at Indiana Game


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2015)

New Years day starts with a bang with the 100% Bowl total of the year, the 18-0 Cotton Bowl, 96% Outback Bowl, and Triple Perfect Sugar Bowl. In The NBA its an 18-1 Power system with a 13-0 Subset. Football ranked #1 for 8th straight week. Free Citrus Bowl below.

The Free Citrus Bowl Play is on Missouri. Game 260 at 1:00 eastern on ABC TV. Missouri has been a true road warrior and has cashed big for us the past 2 seasons, particularly on the road where they have cashed 10 of 11. They have a better offense than a Minnesota team that has one of the worst pass offenses of any bowl team. New Years day favorites have done well through the years, especially against teams that allow more than 21 points per game. The Tigers will look to atone for the SEC Championship loss to Alabama. The Gophers have lost 6 straight Bowl games and are just 2-4 vs fellow bowl teams. Missouri has won 7 of 9 vs bowl teams and are 6-1 ats off a loss. The Tigers have won and covered 5 of 6 with rest and 5 of 7 vs winning teams. Look for them to improved to 12-2 vs Non conference teams. Make it Missouri. On New Years day a Tremendous Card takes center stage with the Bowl Total Of the Year, 96% Outback Bowl system, 18-0 Cotton Bowl, and Triple Perfect Sugar Bowl. In NBA is a Tremendous 18-1 League Wide system. Football continues to rank #1 overall on the most prolific leader board. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of the Most Comprehensive data in the Industry on your side. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2015)

Double 6* Saturday with 2 Perfect systems for the NFC Side and 2 Undefeated Totals systems in the late game. NFL Finished ranked #1. Early Bowl play 7-1 last 7 a 16-0 NBA 5* Road warrior and a 6* Triple Perfect NCAAB Play and more up now. Free NBA Play below.

On Saturday the free NBA System Play is on the Chicago Bulls. Game 508 at 8:05 eastern. The Bulls are rested and ready here for a Celtics team that beat by double digits vs Dallas. Road dogs of 10 or more with no rest that scored 90 or more a home dog straight up and ats loss are 1-13 with just 3 spread wins vs an opponent that failed to cover as a home favorite in their last game. The Celtics are 1-6 ats with home loss revenge. With the winning team covering 14 of the last 15 in this series we will back the Bulls. On Saturday there are several big plays up including the 6* NFC Game from 2 Perfect playoff systems. The other 6* has 3 Perfect indictors in College hoops and should coast. The Birmingham Bowl play is up, bowls 7-1 run. In the NBA a 16-0 Road warrior system and an afternoon TV NCAAB play are up now. NFL finished the season ranked #1. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these powerful plays on your side. For the free play take the Chicago Bulls. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunday Triple Perfect Wild Card GOY + 5* Undefeated system in other NFL Game. Football ranks #1 on multiple networks. NBA 96% Totals system with 6 angles, an NCAAB TV Blowout and the Double system Go Daddy Bowl with 3 perfect angles. Free PAC 12 Play below.

On Sunday the Free PAC 12 Play is on Utah. Game 844 at 4:00 eastern. Utah is killing it at home at 9-0 winning by an average 27 points. The Utes are 24-3 ats off a home game, 4-1 ats as a home favorite from -9 to -12, 6-2 vs winning teams and 4-1 after allowing 60 or less. The Bruins have not fared well to the spread in the following roles, they are 0-6 as a dog, 0-3 after scoring 60 or less, 0-3 with 1 or less day of rest, 0-5 vs teams who allow 65 or less points per game and 0-8 vs winning teams. Look for Utah to get the cash here. On Sunday a Tremendous card has both NFL Playoff games with the Wild Card Game of the year from 3 Perfect indicators leading the way. The other NFL is rated at 5* and from a 20-0 situation. NFL Is ranked #1 on multiple networks. In NCAAF The Double system Go Daddy Bowl with 3 undefeated angles is up as well as a 96% NBA Totals system with 6 angles and the NCAAB TV Blowout angle. End the week big with the most powerful data in the industry. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now. For the free play. Take Utah in PAC 12 Play. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2015)

Monday card has the Triple Perfect system NBA Dog if the Month and a 5* 100% Totals system that has 7 Power indicators. In College hoops their are 3 Powerful RPI scale Indicator plays up and one is a 5*. NCAAB Ranked #2 on Multiple networks. Sunday card cashes big. Free NBA Play below.
The free NBA play on Monday is on Memphis. Game 714 AT 8:05 EASTERN. Memphis will look to rebound here at home against an overmatched Knicks team. The Grizzlies lost in Denver by nearly 30 but catch a Knicks team with no rest that have been playing just 8 men of late as they battle through the injury bug. They lost by double digits at home last night. Road dogs of 10 or more with no rest that are taking on a home teams that failed to cover by 21 or more to the spread as a short road dog of 4 or less have failed to over 80% of the time the last 20 seasons and lose by an average 23 points. The Knicks are a lousy 2-16 on the road and have failed to cover 9 of 13 in non conference games. Look for Memphis to get the win and cover. The Sunday card cashed big and on Monday we start the week with 2 big NBA Plays, none is the Triple Perfect Dog of the Month and the other a Undefeated totals system that has 7 power Angles. In College hood its 3 Solid RPI Power Indicator plays and one is a top 5* Side. NCAAB is ranked 2nd overall on Multiple networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with this Exclusive data that won't be seen anywhere else.. For the free play make it Memphis. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday Perfect System NBA Play and NCAAB RPI TV Power angle play up. NCAAB Ranked #2 Free BIG 10 Play below
The BIG 10 Banger is on Penn. St. Game 518 at 7:00 eastern. The Nittany Lions are much improved this season and come into this one and are 12-3 even off a pair of losses. In their last game they shot a season low 28% in a loss at Rutgers. Now they come back home where they are 7-0. They are undefeated this year vs teas who rank out of the top 100 in the RPI Scale. Michigan is 0-3 the year stop 50 ranked RPI Teams and has lost 3 of 4 away from home while, averaging just 57 points in those games. The Wolverines are on a 1-7 spread run and have failed to cover all 3 times after scoring 60 or less last out. Look for a litany of Nitanny tonight. On Tuesday the lead plays on the card are a Never lost NBA Power system play and an NCAAB TV Power Angle RPI Scale mismatch side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out as College hoops is ranked # 2 on Multiple networks and all sports ranked #1 over past 2 months. For the free play take Penn. St.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2015)

Hump day card has the NCAAB 23-1 Mountain West Conference Play of the Year and a pair RPI Power angle plays one has 3 undefeated angles. In The NBA The lead plays are a 100% Dog system and a perfect system blowout side. All systems date to 1995.

On Wednesday in the NBA The free play is on the Oklahoma City Thunder. Game 701 at 10:05 eastern. OKC will look to bounce back from a blowout loss to Golden St. Tonight they travel into Sacramento to face a Kings team that has failed to cover in each of its last 12 games. In addition, rested home dogs that lost and failed to cover as a road dog and scored 90 or more points are 3-13 to the spread vs an opponent that also lost and afield to cover but by 10 or more on the road. The Thunder have covered 5 straight in the series. Look for them to win and cover tonight. On Hum day the 23-1 Mountain West Conference Game of the Year + a pair of Perfect angle RPI Indicator plays are up along with 3 nab games all from Perfect systems dating to 195, one is a rare dog system, the other a 100% blowout System side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available as we continue to crush hoops. For the free play take Oklahoma City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2015)

Thursday card has the 26-0 PAC 12 Game of the Month on ESPN and the NBA 100% Power system Game Of The Week, their is also a 90% late night totals play up. Free NCAAB play below
.
On Thursday the free NCAAB power Angle play is on Towson. St. Towson has covered all 3 times as a favorite this year and 8 of 12 after scoring 60 or less points. In games vs teams that score 65 or less they have covered 11 of 16. Tonight they have an inept Drexel team coming with just 2 wins. Drexel is 8-27 ats of a home game and 0-8 to the spread if they lost. Drexel is also 0-5 after scoring 60 or less, 1-7 ats as a dog and has failed to cover 6 of 7 vs winning teams. Look for Towson S to coast to a win and cover here. On Thursday the 26-0 PAC 12 Game of the Month on ESPN Takes center stage along with the 100% NBA Game of the Week and a 90% Late night Totals system, both from systems dating to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the Industry. For the free play. Take Towson St.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2015)

T.G.I.F NBA Power card taken center stage tonight with the 100% NBA WESTERN conference Game of the Month taking center stage along with a Triple perfect road warrior and an Undefeated totals system, all 3 directly from the database and are perfect since 1995. NFL Playoff also up. Free NBA play below

The NBA free play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 802 at 7:05 eastern. The Pacers are 6-0 ats off a loss and have covered 13 of 17 off a non conference game. They take on a Celtics team that is in off a road dog win in Brooklyn. This game fits a powerful NBA System that plays on home favorites with 1 day of rest that lost to the spread as a road dog at +5 or higher and scored 100 or more in the loss, if they allowed 110 or more and their opponent lost and failed to cover by 7 or more points as a road dog. These teams win by an average 106-92 score. Look Indiana to get the win and cover. On Friday there are 3 big NBA Power system plays up, one is the western Conference Game of the Month with a 100% System and several big angles the other is an NBA Totals system that is undefeated since 1995. Finally a triple perfect road warrior super system side.. Their is also an NFL playoff payoff power system side up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend big with the most powerful data in the industry. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2015)

Huge Double 6* Saturday has Both NFL Games from Never Lost systems dating to 1980 the AFC 6* And the NFC Total. In NBA We have a 5* Blowout and a 100% Totals system,. NCAAB Card has huge Triple perfect 6* on ESPN U and the BIG 12 26-0 Game of the Month on ESPN and a 96% system in the Virginia/N.Dame game on ESPN 2. Football remains ranked #1. Free MAC Play below.


On Saturday the free NCAAB Play in MAC Conference action is on Kent St. Game 645 at 8:00 eastern. Kent has won 12 of the last 14 in the Series with Northern Illinois. They have a better RPI Scale ranking and are 9-0 this year vs teams ranked 100 or worse in the RPI Scale. They play solid defense and are ranked 33rd in the nation in road defense. Northern Illinois has lost 6 of 7 here to Kent and has lost both games vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale. They have lost 20 of 24 on Saturday 3 of 4 as a home dog of 3 or less and 4 of 5 to the spread vs winning teams. Look for Kent to continue their dominance in the series. On Saturday we have 2 Big TOP 6* Plays Both NFL Games from Never Lost systems dating to 1980 the AFC 6* And the NFC 100% Total. In NBA its a 5* Blowout system and a 100% Totals system both have several big angles,. NCAAB Card has huge Triple perfect 6* on ESPN U and the BIG 12 26-0 Game of the Month on ESPN between Baylor and Tcu there is also a 96% system in the Virginia/N.Dame game on ESPN 2. Football remains ranked #1 for a 9th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most Powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play Take Kent St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2015)

Sunday NFL Playoff Totals Of the Year and 2 big Divisional Sides all from systems dating to 1980 up with 2 Big NBA Plays one is an afternoon Perfect system the other a Late total. NFL Ranked #1 9 straight weeks. Free Early NBA Totals Below.

On Sunday the free NBA Totals Play in early action is on the Over in the Miami at LA. Clippers game. Rotation numbers 803/804 at 3:35 eastern. In the series 4 of the last 5 have played over between these two and 6 of the last 8 here in LA. Home teams like the Clippers with no rest off a home game where the total is 200 or less have played over 80% of the time since 1989 if they are playing a team like Miami that lost and failed to cover as a +5 or more road dog. The Clippers are 4 of 4 over the total at home with no rest off a home game. Take this one over. Dont miss the big card on Sunday the 100% NFL Playoff Totals Of the Year and 2 big Divisional Sides all from systems dating to 1980 all have exclusive Computer Simulations as well. Football is ranked #1 for a 9th straight weeks at 58 games over .500 for the season. In the NBA Its Perfect systems in the Washington at Atlanta game and evening 100% totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the Most powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take the Over in the Miami at LA. Game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 12, 2015)

Monday 6* Triple system National Championship play between Oregon and Ohio. St headlines tonight along with a 5 * Perfect system NBA Play with 5 angles and indicators. Football overall is ranked #1 for a 10th straight week at 57 games over .500 for the season. Free NHL Play below.
On Monday in the NHL The free play is on Tampa Bay. Game51 at 7:05 eastern. Tampa has taken 9 of the last 10 in the series vs Philadelphia and both games this season. They are on a solid 7-1 roll in their last 8 and take on a Flyers team that has lost 8 of 11 after scoring less than 2 goals in their last game and just 2-9 off a loss by 2 or more goals. Tampa has the 2nd best scoring team and the Flyers are ranked 24th on defense. The Flyers are 20th on offense and Tampa is 10th on defense. Look for Tampa to take another from the Flyers. On Monday there are 2 big plays up the 6* National Championship triple system side and a big 5* NBA play from a 100% League wide system that has not lost in 20 seasons. There are several powerful angles and indicators in both games. One last big College Football winner to end the season as football over is 57 games over .500 and ranked #1 for a 10th straight week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most Powerful data available in the industry.. for the free NHL Play. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 14, 2015)

Hump day card has the 100% NCAAB Summit Conference Game of the Year and a big 96% ACC System in the North Carolina at NC. St game. In the NBA Its the 100% Non Conference Total of the Month from a Perfect system that averages 20 points and a 100% ESPN System in the LA at Portland game. Free NBA Play below.

On Wednesday the free NBA Power system play is on the Chicago Bulls. Game 714 at 8:05 eastern The Bulls are off a terrible loss at home as a 10 point favorite to Orlando allowing over 120 points. That puts them in a solid bounce back system tonight that plays on rested home favorites that lost to the spread by 10 or more points as a 10 or more point favorite but still managed to score 110 or more in the loss, if they are taking on a team that played at home in their last game. These teams have covered over 85% long term. The Bulls have revenge over Washington for a loss on Friday. So they should be rested and ready against a Wizards team that has no rest and could let up after knocking off the Champion Spurs last night. The Wizards are a dismal 1-5 straight up and to the spread as a road dog from +3.5 to +6. Look for the Bulls to get the win here. On Hump day 4 Powerful system plays are up. In College hoops the 100% Perfect system Summit Conference Game of the Year and the 96% ACC Power system play between UNC and NC.St takes center stage along with the NBA Non conference Undefeated totals system of the Month that averages over 220 points, and a RARE late night perfect system side in the ESPN game between the Clippers and Blazers. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the Chicago Bulls. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2015)

Thursday Card has the PAC 12 Game of the Month with 9 killer angles, the Triple Perfect system Road warrior play and the NBA Total of the week from a system that is perfect over the last 20 years and live on TNT. Free NCAAB ESPN Play below.

On Thursday the free College hoops play on ESPN is on the Cincinnati Bearcats. Game 519 at 7:00 eastern. Cincy has the better overall numbers here and has a solid RPI Scale ranking at 31st in the country. Memphis is ranked 111th but is not nearly as good as in years past. In games vs top 50 teams they are a dismal 0-4. It gets worse too as the Tigers are 0-6 on Thursday and have failed to cover 8 of 10 off a win, 4 of 5 vs teams who allow 65 or less and 3 of 4 after allowing 60 or less points. Cincy has won 10 of 15 in the series, including a solid 16 point win here last year. The Bearcats are 7-0 ats after scoring 60 or less and 4-0 ats after shooting 40% or less from the fiels. They have also covered 6 of the last 8 vs Teams who allow 65 or less. Look or Cincinnati to emerge with the win. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 On Thursday to jump on the Powerful card we have up with the PAC 12 Game of the Month, Triple Perfect NCAAB Play and the 100% Never lost NBA Totals system play on TNT. For the free College play. Take Cincinnati. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2015)

Friday NBA Has a Huge 100% Totals System that Averages over 224 points over the last 20 seasons and the Western Conference 100% Game of the Month system side. Free NBA System Play below.


The Eastern conference showdown game is on Toronto. Game 810 at 7;35 eastern. Every team has their kryptonite and for the Hawks its Toronto. The Raptors have bean Atlanta twice this season and the last one they scored 126 in Atlanta. While its hard to find too many negative indicators on the Hawks, its worth noting that starting power forward Al Horford is hurting and if he plays could see reduced minutes. The Raptors have won and covered the last 3 at home vs the Hawks and will put an end to their 10 game win and spread stark tonight. Road dogs with 1 day of rest that scored 90 or more in a road favored win and cover like Atlanta are 2-10 straight up and ats if the total is 238 or less and the opponent scored 100 or more as a home favorite of 10 or more and lost to the spread like Toronto. Were backing Toronto to take another from Atlanta here tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get both Big Power Plays in the NBA as the Western Conference Game of the Month with a Perfect system is up as well as Totals system that averages over 224 points since 1995 when it applies. For the free play take Toronto. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2015)

Sunday NFL Playoff Game of the Year + Triple System NFL Lead Powerful card. Football ranked #1 overall on Multiple Networks. Hoops card has a 5* Power system side and an NCAAB Dominator With 4 Perfect angles. Free Early NCAAB Play below.'

On Sunday the free College Hoops play is on Iona. Game825 at 2;00 eastern. Iona beat Canisuis last week at home despite getting out shot, out rebounded and out scored from the free throw line. This game will likely even out statistically as Iona was a 10 point favorite last week and one by just 3. Now they are a small favorite and are 6-0 in Conference play, 19-4 in January and 4-1 vs teams who allow 64 or less points. Canisuis has lost 3 of 4 vs winning teams, 1-4 with road loss revenge and has also lost 5 of the last 7 in the series. Look for Iona to take another from Canisius. Dont miss the Huge NFL Card that has Both Winners one is the 2015 Game of the Year and the Other a Triple system super side. One has a huge 75-8 angle. Football ranks #1 overall on Multiple networks for 10 straight weeks. In Hoops its 5* League wide Power system play and a Powerful Quad perfect College hoops play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take Iona. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2015)

Monday card has a 5* College Hoops Power system and a big Triple Perfect NBA Blowout system. Free NBA Totals system below

On Monday the free NBA Totals Play is on the Under in the Denver at Golden St game. Rotation numbers 709/710 at 4:05 eastern The total is a bit higher than normal in this series at 219. Golden St has played under in 4 of 5 as a home favorite from -12.5 to -15 and 6 of 9 vs North West Division teams. Denver has played under in 4 of 5 as a road dog of 10 or more if they played at home in their last game, Home favorites of 10 or more like the Warriors have 1 day of rest and covered the spread on the road while scoring 120 or more with 15 or less turnovers have played under 16 of 18 times. Look for this game to play under here this afternoon. In College hoops a solid 5* College Hoops Power system play is up along with a Triple Perfect NBA Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get both as we start the week big in baskets. For the free play. Take ther Under in the Denver vs Golden St. Game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2015)

Tuesday NBA 100% Power system play + the 33-2 NCAAB Game of the Month are the Lead plays. Free NCAAB Play below.

The A-10 Power play is on Davidson. Game 518 at 7:30 eastern. Davidson has won all 8 home games by an average 86-61 score. Tonight they will host the high flying Dayton Flyers who are 15-1 and sit a top A-10 Conference. Dayton has won 8 straight and this will be one of their tougher road games as Davidson will look to bounce back from a Blowout loss at Richmond where they allowed a season high 57% from the field.. Davidson is 38-11 off a conference loss and 3-0 of late in that role. They have covered 11 of the last 12 lined ages and are 4-0 after allowing 80 or more points in their last game. They have covered 8 of 9 as a favorite and will look to put an end to the Dayton 8 games win streak. Non Ranked home favorites in this range have been solid historically vs ranked teams. Were doing Davidson. On Tuesday contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big with 2 Top plays as the 33-2 NCAAB Game of the Month and the 100% Never Lost League wide Power system play take center stage. For the free Play take Davidson. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2015)

Tuesday NBA 100% Power system play + the 33-2 NCAAB Game of the Month are the Lead plays. Free NCAAB Play below.

The A-10 Power play is on Davidson. Game 518 at 7:30 eastern. Davidson has won all 8 home games by an average 86-61 score. Tonight they will host the high flying Dayton Flyers who are 15-1 and sit a top A-10 Conference. Dayton has won 8 straight and this will be one of their tougher road games as Davidson will look to bounce back from a Blowout loss at Richmond where they allowed a season high 57% from the field.. Davidson is 38-11 off a conference loss and 3-0 of late in that role. They have covered 11 of the last 12 lined ages and are 4-0 after allowing 80 or more points in their last game. They have covered 8 of 9 as a favorite and will look to put an end to the Dayton 8 games win streak. Non Ranked home favorites in this range have been solid historically vs ranked teams. Were doing Davidson. On Tuesday contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big with 2 Top plays as the 33-2 NCAAB Game of the Month and the 100% Never Lost League wide Power system play take center stage. For the free Play take Davidson. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 21, 2015)

Hump day Power Card has the NBA Game of the Week from a 100% system and a Late night perfect angle play. In College Hoops there is a 5* Dominator system in early action and a 21-2 late night Statistical indicator side. Tuesday card sweeps Free NBA Play below
The Free NBA System play is on Dallas. Game 713 at 8:05 eastern. Dallas should coast in this one against an inept Minnesota team that has failed to cover 14 of 20 vs winning teams and 6 of 8 vs South West Division teams. The Mavericks are 3-0 off a dog win and have won 16 of 9 vs losing teams. That becomes important when considering the winning teams has covered 11 straight in the series. For a power system rested road teams that won as a road dog of 4 or less in their last game and scored 90 or more while covering by 7 or more have shed over 85% of the time vs an opponent like Minnesota that scored 80 or less and failed to cover by 10 or more as road dog last out. Look for Dallas to get the cash tonight. On Hump day a Powerful 4 game Card takes center stage and is led by the 100% NBA Game of there Week and a late night Power system play that has 2 undefeated Angles. In College hoops an Early 5* Release that has 9 Big angles and systems and a late night Statistical indicator play with a 21-2 lead angle. Tuesday card sweeps Don't miss out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get on the "Giving End" of Hump day with the most Powerful data in the Industry. for the free play, take Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 22, 2015)

Thursday card has the NCAAB Triple Perfect Southern Conference Game of the Year and the Pac12 Game of the Month with 11 Statistical Indicators. In the NBA its another Perfect system Beauty on TNT. Free SEC Play Play below
The Free College Hoops play on Thursday is on the Arkansas Razorbacks tonight. Game 530 at 7;00 eastern. Arkansas is 46-4 at home and comes in off a rare home loss. They were blasted here by Mississippi last out by 14 points. They will look to shore up a defense that allowed 50% or better shooting in 3 straight games. They are winning by an average 18 points here even with the loss and have covered 7 of 11 at home and 6 of 9 after scoring 80 or more points. Sprinkle in 25 point loss revenge to Alabama from the last time they played. The Tide were Rolled at home by Kentucky by 22 points and will have a hard time recovering. Arkansas has covered in 9 of their 11 wins Look for them to get back on track tonight. Dont miss the Big Thursday hoops card that has the Triple Perfect Southern Conference Game of the Year and the PAC 12 Game of the month. In NBA Action its a Perfect system TNT Super side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this powerful card now as we continue to cash with the most powerful data available. For the free play Take Arkansas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2015)

Friday 100% NBA System Game Of the Month takes center stage along with a 29-1 Blowout Angle. In NCAAB Play a Powerful 20-1 Dominator side leads the way. Free NBA Bulls vs Mavericks below.
The free NBA play is on the Chicago Bulls plus the points. Game 811 at 8:05 eastern. Expect a big game from the Bulls here as they are motivated big here with home loss revenge to the Mavericks. The Bulls have won 5 of 7 with home loss revenge are a perfect 4-0 ats on the road with no rest off a home game. They were solid last night vs the Spurs. For the league wide power system we note that road dogs of 5 or more with no rest that were home dogs of 5 or more last night and are taking on a team like Dallas that covered by 14 or more as a road favorite of 5 or more have covered over 85% of the time since 1995. Dallas is a terrible 1-10 ats at home off a road ats win if they allowed 80 or less. Look for the Bulls to get the cover tonight. On Friday we start the weeks off big with a Trio of Hoops plays that includes the 100% NBA System Game of the Month this is Perfect over 20 season and a 29-1 Blowout angle. In College hoops its a 20-1 Dominator play leading the way.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Hammer your book on the hard wood with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2015)

Saturday 20-0 6* Mountain West Conference Game Of the Year leads big Hoops card that has 3 Powerful system plays cashing over 90% and a Big NBA 5* Super System Side. Free College Hoops Play below.
The free NCAAB Power system play is on Western Carolina. Game 683 at 7;00 eastern. West Carolina fits a solid long term system here that pertains to their home dog win over Mercer. The are 6-0 vs teams ranked 200 or worse in the PI Scale and and take on one of the worst teams in the country in Samford who is ranked 314 and has lost 6 of 7 and has been one of the worst defensive teams allowing opposing teams to shoot over 50% in 4 of the last 5 games. Samford is 1-5 after shooting 50% or higher. West Carolina was sensational on defense allowing a season low 29% in their home win last out. Were on West Carolina tonight. On Saturday dont miss the Powerhouse card in Hoops led by the 6* 20-0 Mountain West Conference Game of The Year. There are 3 More NCAAB Super system sides up all cashing well over 90% and backed with several angles and Indicators. In NAB Action its a Late 5* From a solid league wide database system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play take Western Carolina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2015)

Sunday ACC Game of the Month, +24-0 NBA 5* System and Pro Bowl up now with a Triple Perfect Early TV College play. 4 Big Plays to end the week. Free College Hoops Play below.

On Sunday the Free NCAAB Play in Missouri Valley Conference action is on Northern Iowa. Game 837 at 2;00 eastern. N. Iowa has a solid RPI Scale edge and has powerful indicators on their side today here in their game vs Illinois St. Northern Iowa is a solid 9-0 vs teams who allow 63 points or less and 13-1 if they come off a game where they allowed 60 or less. In games vs winning teams they are 7-2 and are 5-0 off a conference win. Illinois St has failed to cover 17 of the last 24 in January games and 14 of the last 21 off a conference win. Look for Northern Iowa to get the win. On Sunday end the week big with 4 Powerful plays that include the ACC Game if the Month, the 24-0 NBA 5* System side, the Pro Bowl play and a Triple Perfect NCAAB TV Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take Northern Iowa. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2015)

Monday the 6* NBA Divisional total of the year from a huge undefeated totals system dating to 1995 and takes center stage along with the BIG 12 System Game of the Month on ESPN and a 92% NBA Totals system. NBA Cashed big again on Sunday. Free College Hoops play below.
On Monday the free college hoops play is on Cleveland St. Game 717 at 7:00 eastern. Cleveland St has better overall numbers here and has won all 6 games in the series. Cleveland St has won 9 of 10 vs teams ranked 150 or worse in the RPI Scale and 17 of the last 24 vs losing teams. When they are on the road they have covered 8 of 10 and have done well the last few seasons as a road favorite of 3 or less winning and covering 4 of 5. Oakland is 11-37 vs winning teams including 2-9 this season. The Grizzlies are 0-5 vs teams ranked 51 to 200 in the RPI Scale and just 7-19 vs teams who allow 63 or less points. When playing of a conference win they have failed 12 of the last 18 times. Look fro Cleveland St to take another in this series tonight. On Monday its Total Domination in the NBA with the 6* Divisional Totals of the Year and a secondary totals system that has cashed 92%. Both date to 1995. In College Hoops in the BIG 12 Game of the month From A powerful system cashing over 90%. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with cutting edge data and material you won't see anywhere else. For the free play. Take Cleveland. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2015)

Tuesday card has the SEC Game of the Month on ESPN with 11 Powerful angles, 3 are Perfect. In the NBA The lead play is a 100% Power system side with 6 Dominator angles. Free NCAAB Play below.
The free NCAAB play is on Boise St. Game 562 at 11:00 eastern. Boise has won the last 3 in the series here against Colorado St and are 7-1 at home winning by an average 78-53 score. They are 4-1 on Tuesday, 13-7 ats with road loss revenge and 3-0 ats off a conference win. Colorado St held on against a game San Diego St team at home but are 1-5 ats as a road dog of 3 or less and have lost straight up 22 of 26 times as a dog. They are 0-4 on Tuesdays. Look for Boise St to win great late tonight. On Tuesday the lead play are the SEC Game of the Month on ESPN with 3 Perfect angles and a powerful Never lost NBA Super system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on both. For the free play Take Boise St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2015)

Hump day card has the 30-2 Big East Game of the Month and the NBA Total Of the Week with a 91% system dating to 1995 take center stage tonight. Free NCAAB Horizon League play below.

The Free NCAAB Play in Horizon League Play is on Wright St plus the 4 points. Game 745 at 8:00 eastern. Wright St is a live dog here tonight and they have covered 6 of 8 times on the road when taking between 3.5 and 6 points. In games vs losing teams like Oakland they have won 23 of 31 and have taken 5 of the 6 games straight up in this series. Oakland has lost 9 of 12 vs winning teams and has lost 3 of 4 as a home favorite between 3.5 and 6 points. The Grizzlies are 3-8 after scoring 60 or less and have lost 6 of 7 with 1 or less day of rest. The Points are the play here take Wright St. On Wednesday a Powerful Hoops card is up led by the NBA Total of the Week from a Solid totals system cashing 91% since 1995. In College Hoops the lead play is the 30-2 Big East Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and bang your book good with the most Powerful and high end data available, all from exclusive systems that wont be seen anywhere else. For the free play. Take Wright St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2015)

Thursday card has the 100% Sun Belt Conference Game of the Year and the NBA 100% Power system game of the week. Their is also Two 5* Releases in late action one on TNT in the NBA The other NCAAB in the Big West Conference Both with Several Undefeated angles and accompanying Dominator systems. NBA Top plays 2-0 on Wednesday Conference USA Play below.

The Free Conference USA Play in College hoops is on Southern Mississippi. Game 530 at 8:00 eastern. The Golden Eagles have won all 6 games in this series and are a solid 22-7 vs losing teams the past few years so we have no problem laying a few points here as they try to break a 3 game home losing streak against an inept Marshall team that is 3-16 ats vs losing teams, 0-8 on the road and has failed to cover 9 of 10 Times as a road dog from +3.5 to +6. Both teams are off upset wins but Marshall is 0-11 straight up and ats off a conference win the past few years. Look for Southern Mississippi to emerge with the win and cover. On Thursday a huge card is up led by the 100% Sun Belt Conference Game Of the Year, the NBA Undefeated system Game of the Week, and 2 late 5* Plays one on TNT in the NBA From a rare Never Lost Database system and a 5* NCAAB power Play with 8 Power Angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side as we Continue to cash in hoops. For the free play. Take Southern Mississippi. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2015)

T.G.I.F Card has a 15-0 Totals system that averages 220 points and a 5* 100% NBA Dominator system. In College hoops its an Ivy League Power system play with 7 Solid Statistical indicators. Free NBA System Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on Minnesota. Game 801 at 7:05 eastern. The Wolves are off a solid home win by 12 over Boston and are 11-3 ats with home loss revenge which they tonight against Philly. Road favorites with rest that scored 110 or more as a home dog have covered 75% long term vs a team that also covered as a home dog. Additionally rested home dogs like Sixers that covered the spread by 10+ points as a home dog of 5 or more, despite scoring under 90 points and allowing 80 or less are 0-6 to the spread vs a team off a home game. The Sixers have lost 17 of 19 vs the West and 6 of 8 off a dog win. The Road team has covered 4 of the last 5 in the series and thats the way are leaning tonight. Make it Minnesota. On Friday 3 Powerful Plays get the weekend started big. In College hoops its an Ivy League Power system Play with 7 Stat indicators and in the NBA a 5* Undefeated Dominator system that dates to 1995. There is also a totals system that has gone over 15 straight times and averages 220 points. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start Super Bowl weekend of big with the most powerful data in the Industry For the free NBA Play take Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 31, 2015)

Saturday the 100% ACC Game of the Year on ESPN leads a big card that has a 3X Perfect Big 10 play, 2 SOLID TV Dominator plays and an NBA Power system play that is Undefeated the last 20 years. In The NFL The Super Bowl Play with 5 Perfect systems angles and Indicators. Free Play below.
The NCAAB Free play in Atlantic 10 Conference action is on U.Mass. Game 599 at 4:00 eastern. U.Mass comes in odd a solid win vs a talented Dayton squad and has a solid RPI Ranking at 55 compared to 207 for St. Louis. They have won both games vs teams ranked outside the top 200 RPI Scale while St. Louis is 0-8 teams ranked up to 150. So we will lay the small number here as the Minutemen are 4-1 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. ST. Louis is not nearly as good as in previous years which is to be expected when you replace 5 starters. The Billikens are ranked 328th in home scoring and is 0-3 ats as a dog of 4 or less. They have lost 7 of 8 and will likely drop another here today. Make it U.Mass today. On Saturday the ACC Game of The Year from a Never lost system takes center stage on ESPN leading a powerful card that has a Triple perfect BIG 10 Play, 2 big TV Dominator plays an Undefeated NBA Power system play and more. The Super Bowl Release will also go out tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Flatten your book with the Most Powerful and exclusive data available in the industry. For the free play take. Massachusetts. RV


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2015)

Super Bowl Sunday Selection has Nearly 2 dozen Statistical angles and 5 Perfect systems and indicators and is rated at 6* Top play alert. There is also an early 5* NBA System. Football ranked #1 overall on multiple leaderboards. Congrats to those with us on Saturday for ACC Top winner on Duke. Free NCAAB Play below.

On Sunday the free College hoops play is on East Carolina plus the 9-10 points over Cincinnati. East Carolina has blowout revenge ahs has covered the last 2 with revenge for a loss of 20 or more. They have covered 6 of 7 as a home dog from 9.5 to 12 and 10 of the last 13 games played in February. Here at home they have covered 2 of the last 3 against a Bearcat team that is just 2-12 ats off a home win and may get complacent after beating these guys big at home. Cincy has failed to cover 9 of 13 in February and 7 of the last 11 vs teams that are under .500. Take the points here. On Super Bowl Sunday we close out another banner year with the #1 ranking on football overall on several leader boards and today its a 6* Super Bowl winner with nearly 2 dozen angles, 5 perfect systems and indicators and the most exclusive data in the industry. Dont miss out as end football big and start February with the cash. In Early NBA We get things started big with 5* Power system play. Saturday Top ACC Game of the Year cashes with Duke. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end our week big. For the free play. Take East Carolina plus the 9-10 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 2, 2015)

Monday NBA Perfect system blowout + Undefeated totals system. In NCAAB its the ESPN ACC Showdown System play Virginia vs North Carolina. Free NBA Total Below.

The Free NBA Totals Play is on the Under in the Atlanta at New Orleans game. Rotation numbers 709/710 at 8:05 eastern. This game should be a slow grind it out style game between two plodding teams here. As we head to the database we see that road favorites like the Hawks that won as a 10 point home favorite but failed to cover while scoring 90 or more and allowing 90 or less, vs an opponent that cored 90 or more as a home dog like Pelicans . These game have played Under all 11 times in the history of the database dating back over 20 seasons. New Orleans has been an under machine at home off a home dog win staying under 32 of 43. The Hawks have stayed under 3 of 4 this year as a road favorite off a home game where they scored 90 or more and in the series 5 of the last 6 here have gone under. Look for this one to follow suit. On Monday 3 Powerful plays head line the card. In College Hoops the big system play in the ESPN ACC Showdown game between Virginia and North Carolina. In the NBA a Never Lost Blowout system that is perfect since 1995 and an Undefeated totals system with Powerful angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big in baskets with the most Powerful data out there. For the free play take Atlanta and New Orleans to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2015)

Hump day power card has the 27-1 NBA Total of the Year and the 51-5 Big 12 Highest rated Play this season. There is also a major revenge in NBA and 2 Powerful College hoops system plays cashing over 90% that have several undefeated angles. Free Early evening play below.
On Hump day the free NCAAB play is on the Temple Owls. Game 723 at 6:30 eastern. The Owls travel down to take on a South Florida team they beat early already this season. Temple has won all 6 games vs losing teams covering in 3 of 4. They are 21-6 as a road favorite in this range , covering both times this year. They are peaking at the right time, having won and covered 3 straight allowing a season best 25% from the field in their last game. South Florida has lost 7 straight and the last one on Saturday in overtime at Tulsa after leading the whole game, which was very demoralizing. They have lost 14 of 15 vs winning teams and are 4-10 ats in February games. Tale Temple. On Wednesday its a Tremendous card led by the Big 12 Game of the year from a solid 51-5 indicator, their are also 2 more system plays both cashing over 90% with undefeated angles. In the Pros its the 27-1 NBA Total of the Year from a huge 27-1 system that dates to 1995 and a Perfect angle major revenge play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this high end card with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play go with Temple. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2015)

Thursday card has 6* 100% NBA TNT Power System play and the Double Perfect West Coast Conference Game of the Year, along with the ESPN Big 10 play and a 32-1 Revenger play in the NBA. Free Sun Belt Conference Play below.
The Free Sun belt Conference Play is on LA. Monroe. Game 537 at 8:30 eastern. Louisiana Monroe is a live dog here in this one as they travel to Arkansas little Rock. They have won 7 of 9 vs losing teams and have covered 6 of the last 9 as a dog. When playing off a conference win they are 6-1. In games vs Teams ranked outside the top 200 rip scale they have taken 7 of 8 this year and are a solid 7-2 ats on the road. Arkansas Little Rock is not a good team and is ranked 296th in the RPI Scale. They have lost 10 of 11 vs winning teams and are 2-7 vs teams who allow 64 or less points. They have revenge but have failed to cover 11 of the last 16 with road loss revenge and have dropped all 7 games vs teams ranked 51 to 200 in the RPI Scale. Finally they are just 2-6 ats in the series of late. Take. LA. Monroe. On Thursday the NBA TNT 6* Side takes center stage and has a perfect system. Their is also a 32-1 Revenger play. In College hoops the Double perfect West Coast Conference Game of the year is up along with the ESPN Big 0 play between Iowa and Michigan. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this card now and put the most powerful data available on your side tonight. For the free play take The points with LA. Monroe.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2015)

Saturday NCAAB 28-0 6* Dog Of The Year Takes center stage tonight along with our Highest Rated College Total, an early 5* TV System and an Afternoon Blowout. In NBA The 100% Western Conference total of the Month is our Top play. Free Colonial League play below.

On Saturday in Colonial League action the free play is on William And Mary. Game 651 at 8:00 eastern. The Tribe have some solid numbers here tonight and a better RPI Scale rank than UNC Wilmington. The Tribe are 11-4 vs teams ranked 150 or lower in the RPI Scale. Wilmington is 0-5 vs top 100 teams like William and Mary and have lost the last 5 in this series. They are off an upset win at James Madison in their last game and may be flat here . They are not good on defense as they are ranked 283rd in the nation. The Tribe are 3-1 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less and have covered 19 of 27 on Saturday and 10 of 13 after allowing 80 or more points in their last game. They are ranked 38th in the country and should be focused here off a tough loss to a mediocre Charleston team. Take William and Mary tonight. On Saturday the Powerful card is led by the Highest rated total, the 6* NCAAB 28-0 NCAAB Dog of The Year, the Western Conference Total of the Month and an afternoon College blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of this Exclusive data on your side tonight. For the free play take William and Mary tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2015)

Sunday card has a Trip Of Powerful NBA System Plays all are from 100% Systems and Indicators and 2 are rated at 5*. In College hoops the lead play is an Afternoon Blowout system. Free NBA Play below.

On Sunday the free NBA Play is on Minnesota. Game 809 at 6:05 eastern plus the 7 points.. Minnesota may not have many wins, however they have been energized by the return of point guard Ricky Rubio and have won 2 straight including a nice 4th Quarter comeback vs Memphis. Rested road dogs that covered by 7 or more as a home dog of 5 or more and scored 90 or less have covered 17 of 21 the last 20 years vs an opponent that played at home like Detroit in their last game. Detroit has failed to cover 13 of 20 off a non conference games and is just 5-22 vs North West Division teams. The Pistons are 3=9 to the spread at home if the total is 200 to 205. Minnesota has covered 4 straight here in Detroit. Take the points. On Sunday we end the week big with 3 Big NBA Plays and 2 are rated at 5*. All are from Powerful league wide database systems that are perfect and have Undefeated statistical indicators. In College hoops a Big Afternoon Blowout is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Exclusive data on your side. For the free play. Make it Minnesota plus the 6-7 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2015)

Monday Triple play card has the 100% BIG 12 Game Of The Year, the 21-0 Western Conference Game of the Month in the NBA and a Triple perfect System winner in late NBA. Free Early NBA Play below. 

The NBA Free play is on Miami. Game 708 at 7:35 eastern. Miami has covered the last 4 in the series with New York and the winning team in this series has covered 19 of the last 20 times. The Heat beat the Knicks by 7 in NY and  are a solid 8-1 ats vs Atlantic Division teams. The Knicks have lost 22 of 25 on the road and rested road dogs that scored 90 or more as a home dog of 10 or more are 0-8 straight up and 0-7-1 ats vs an opponent that scored 90 or less in a road dog straight up and ats loss. Make it Miami tonight. On Monday 3 High end plays are up. In NCAAB its the 100% BIG 12 Game Of The Year, backed with an Exclusive system. In the NBA 2 plays take center stage one Is the 21-0 Western Conference Game of the month the other a Triple perfect system side in late action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and sweep the board with our high end data and statistical indicators. For the free play take the Miami Heart tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2015)

Ruby Tuesday card has 15-0 NCAAB Dog of the month + a Powerful 92% Blowout system. In the NBA We have a Solid totals system that has beaten the line by over 14 points on average and has 5 Statistical Indicators. Fee NCAAB Play below.  

The Free NCAAB Play is on Notre Dame. Game 531 at 7:00 eastern The Irish will look to bounce back from a 30 point loss at the Hands of Duke and have solid angles in their favor here tonight as they take on a Clemson team that has lost 10 of 15 vs teams who average 77 or more points  and come in off a tough loss in Miami by 11 points. Notre Dame has won 6 of 7 vs teams ranked 50-100 in the RPI Scale and are an amazing 49-5 vs teams who score less than 64 point per game. Dame is also 10-4 vs winning teams, 9-3 in conference and 4-1 after allowing 80 or more. After failing to cover 3 straight they have covered 6 of 9 and have won 9 of 13 after scoring 60 or less. They will tighten up on defense after allowing a season high 60% from the feild against Duke. Lay the small number with Notre Dame. Dont miss the Triple Power Tuesday card led by the 15-0 NCAAB Dog of the Month, a 92% Dominator blowout system and an NBA Totals system that wins by over 14 points on average. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free play take Notre Dame. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2015)

Huge Hump day card has A-10 Conf. 100% Game of the Year + SEC Game of the Month and a 40-4 road warrior side. In the NBA The 26-1 Total of the Month, a Perfect system road warrior and Double Perfect Blowout system finish off a powerful 6 game pack. Free NBA Play below.
The free NBA play is on the Orlando Magic. Game 702 at 7:05 eastern. Carmelo Anthony is doubtful for this one and probably will rest with the break coming up. That could hinder a Knicks team that likes to shoot early in the shot clock and down not play much defense as it is. The Magic fit a nice system we that peratins to home teams off a road dog s,oss that scored 80 or less and failed to cvoer the spread on the road vs an opponent that alos comes in off a road dog loss. The Winning team in this series has covererd 19 of the last 20. The Magic have revenge and have covered 4 of 5 in February. The Knicks are 8-19 ats off 3+ Losses, 6-19 vs teams unde r.500 and 7-22 vs teams who allow 99 or more. Make it the Magic tonight. On Hump day there are 6 huge plays up. In NCAAB its the  100%A-10 Conference Game of the Year, The SEC Game of the Month with 2 undefeated indicators and a 40-4 road warrior side. in the NBA its the 26-1 Total of the Month, a Double perfect Blowout system and a Never lost road warrior system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on all 6 now and put the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry on youyr side as we hammer your book in hoops. For the free play. Take Orlando. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2015)

Thursday card has Rare Triple perfect 6* NCAAB Power House play and a 5* 96% Revenge system. In early action another Huge SEC Winner. Big A-10 Conference winner n Wednesday. More damage tonight. Free NCAAB play below.

The Free College basketball play is on Tennessee- Martin University. Game 597 at 9:00 eastern. Tenn- Martin won the first meeting by 23 and has superiors numbers in their game here vs South East Missouri St. They are 8-2 to the spread off a conference games and have won 12 of 13 this season vs losing teams,so we have no problem laying a point or two. South East Missouri St is 2-8 straight up and ats vs winning teams and 0-4 straight up and ats with road loss revenge. They have failed to cover 20 of the last 25 here at home in lined games including all 6 this season. Finally they are 0-4 ats vs teams who allow 63 or less points. Look for Tennessee Martin to emerge with the win and cover. On Thursday its another Powerful NCAAB Card with a Rare Triple Perfect 6* leading the way along with the 5* 96% Revenge system and an Early SEC Power angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on now and cash big as we continue to use exclusive systems and material that wont be seen anywhere else. For the free play. Take Tennessee Martin University. RV


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2015)

T.G.I.F card led by Highest rated 24-1 Metro Atlantic Conference release and an NHL Power play winner. Free Ivy League Play below. 
Goldencontender@aol.com 
The Free Ivy League play is on Yale. Game 805 at 7:00 eastern. Yale is the 2nd ranked team in the Ivy league and comes in off a close 2 point loss to Conference leader Harvard. They will look to get back on track tonight against a weak Pennsylvania team that is last in the IV league and has lost 6 of 9 here at home and stand 0-4 straight up and ats in this series. The Quakers have also lost all 6 times vs winning teams, covering just once. Yale is a solid 7-1 ats after allowing 60 or less and has covered 2 of 3 as a road favorite from -6.5 to -9. Yale has covered3 of the 4 times when playing with either 5 or 6 days rest. Look for Yale to coast to a cover here tonight. On Friday there are 2 powerful plays up and the lead is the Metro Atlantic League 24-1 Play of the Year. The other is a solid NHL Power angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most exclusive data in the industry. For the free play take Yale. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 14, 2015)

The 2015 7* NCAAB 100% Game Of The Year leads a tremendous Saturday card that has 4 BIG TV Power system Sides. NCAAB 7* Plays 5-1 last 6 seasons. Friday card sweeps. Free NCAAB Play below

The Free NCAAB Play is on the Belmont Bruins. Game 680 at 7:00 eastern. Belmont seeks revenge for a loss last week to Morehead St.  They have won 5 of 6 in the series and should serve up revenge. They are 9-2 at home and we will lay a few points tonight as they are 27-5 vs losing teams and have shot over 50% in 5 straight games. Morehead? Usually a good thing right. Not tonight as the Eagles are 1-8 vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale, 2-9 vs winning teams and have lost all 3 meetings here by 14 or more points. Were backing Belmont tonight. The Saturday card is led by the release of the highest rated 7* 2015 100% College Basketball Game Of The Year with several huge indicators. There are also 4 more Big plays all from perfect or near 100% systems some are televised. Friday card sweeps. The NCAAB GOY is 5-1 the last 6 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most Powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play take Belmont. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2015)

Sunday card has 6* highest rated Colonial Conference play and a 100% Revenge Power angle play + the NBA All star Game preview. The 7* Game of the year cashed on SMU Past of a big Saturday. Free NCAAB Play below.
The Free College Hoops play for Sunday is on Army. Game 902 at 4:00 eastern. The Cadets have won all 4 lined home games and are 3-0 with road loss revenge which they have here today after losing earlier in the season to Bucknell. army has won 3 of the last 4 vs winning teams and has covered 6 of 8 as a dog. Bucknell has failed to cover 6 of 7 when favored and is 1-4 after scoring 60 or less. They have failed to cover 5 of the last 7 vs winning teams  and has lost all 3 lined road games. Look for Army to get this one today. On Sunday the lead play is the 6* Highest rated Colonial Conference Super system side and a 100% Revenge play in College hoops. Congrats to those with us for a banner day on Saturday that included 7* Game of the Year winner on SMU. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take Army. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2015)

Monday card has the highest rated NHL Totals Play with a Perfect Indicator and 7 Totals angles and an College Hoops Double Perfect blowout system. Top Sunday cashes easily on Hofstra. Free Monday NCAAB Play below.
The free play is on Butler. Game 709 at 9:15 eastern. Butler will look to shake off the 3 point buzzer beater loss at home vs Villanova on Saturday as they travel to take on Creighton. The Bulldogs have won all 5 vs teams Ranked 100 to 150 in the RPI Scale and Creighton is 3-11 vs top 100 RPI scale teams so we will lay the few points as Butler is a solid 7-1 ats as a road favorite of 4 or less and had won 13 of 14 vs losing teams and covered 4 of 5 with 1 or less day of rest. Creighton has not been the same this year and has lost 8 of the last 10 vs winning teams while ranking just 252nd in the nation in home defense. Take Butler. On Monday their is a Double Perfect NCAAB Blowout system and the Highest Rated NHL Total for this season backed with a 100% Indicator and 7 Totals angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. Top play on Hofstra cashes easily. For the free play tonight. The Butler did it.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 17, 2015)

Tuesday card is led by the Triple Perfect NCAAB Total of the month and a 5*  38-3 Side System play. Free SEC Power Angle play below. 
On Tuesday the free play is on the Alabama Crimson Tide. Game 519 at 9:00 eastern. Alabama has all the pertinent numbers on their side in this game. When playing teams under .500 they are 82-20 long term and 4-0 this year. They have covered 6 if the last 8 on the road and 5 of 6 on Tuesday. They are off an upset loss at home to Vanderbilt and take on an Auburn team off a big upset win as an 11 point dog at Georgia. The Tigers are 0-3 straight up and ats off a conference win, 0-3 on Tuesday and have dropped 24 of the last 31 vs teams who allow 63 or less. Their home defense is ranked a dismal 328th in the nation. Look for Alabama to get the win and cover. On Tuesday the card is led by the NCAAB Triple perfect total of the Month and a Powerful 38-3 Dominator system side. NCAAB has been piping hot. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take Alabama. RV


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2015)

Hump day 6* Rivalry Game of the Year- Televised and head lines another powerful card that has a Double Perfect RPI Scale power indicator and the NCAAB Total of the week with a huge simulation model. Tuesday top plays 2-0 Free NCAAB Play below 


The Free NCAAB play is on Oklahoma St. Game 762 at 9:00 eastern. Ok. St will look to rebound off their overtime loss at TCU on Saturday and they are a solid 16-2 at home of late and have revenge over Iowa. St tonight. The Cowboys are 4-1 off a loss and have won 14 of 16 on Hump day. Iowa St has the 322nd ranked road defense in the nation and have lost 14 of the last 15 times here on this court. They are 1-4 on the road of late and are 0-5 straight up as a dog of 4 or less. Look for Oklahoma St to bounce back and get the win. On Hump day the 6* Rivalry Game of the year takes center stage and is televised and chocked wit powerful indicators. There is also the NCAAB Total of the Week with a Huge Simulation model and totals angles going and a Double Perfect RPI Scale Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on all 3 now and flatten your book big with the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry. For the free play. Take Oklahoma St. RV


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2015)

Friday NBA Triple play led by the 100% Western Conference Game Of The Month, a 92% NBA Totals system and a Perfect Revenge system play. All systems are exclusive 1st time released Back from the All Star Break systems. Free NBA play below.

The Free NBA play is on the Atlanta Hawks. Game 806 at 7:35 eastern. The Hawks are back from the break and fit one of our exclusive league wide system here tonight. We want to play on home teams with 4 or more days that failed to cover the spread as a road favorite in their last game if they scored and allowed 90 or less points in that game. These teams have covered at  high rate dating back to 1995. The Hawks were beat at the buzzer in Boston in their last game but have covered 20 of 24 vs winning teams and all 7 times as a home favorite from -3.5 to -6. In Friday games they have covered 10 of 13 times and the only 4 times this year off 3+ road games. The winner in this series with Toronto has covered 12 of the last 13 times. Take Atlanta. ON Friday 3 Big NBA Exclusive back from the break systems take center stage and 2 are perfect since 1995. One is the Western Conference Game Of the Month, the other a never lost revenge play. There is also a 92% Totals system play. These Back from the break systems have cashed 80% the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the free play take the Atlanta Hawks.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2015)

Saturday 100% PAC 12 Game Of the Year Headlines Huge NCAAB Card that has 3 Powerful Perfect system TV Games and a Pair Of NBA Back from the Break Systems. Free SEC Play below.

The Free NCAAB play is on LSU. Game 534 at 1:00 eastern. LSU is a solid 14-0 and 11-11 ats off a road dog loss. They already beat Florida big on the road this year and Florida at 13-13 is not the same team as in years past. They are 0-3 ats with home loss revenge and 1-4 of late on the road. LSU is 5-1 off a loss this year. The Gators are 1-7 ats after allowing 60 or less and just 7-13 vs winning teams. With Florida fading fast, laving lost 4 of the last 5 we will lay it with LSU. Jump on the Huge Saturday card led by the PAC 12 100% Game of the Year and 3 More Big Perfect System TV Sides. In The NBA There are 2 more Big Back from the Break systems up. One is a side and one a total. NBA Cashes big on Friday with Dallas and Indiana. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2015)

Big Sunday hoops card up and has 6* NCAAB Dominator and the BIG 10 Game of the Month. In The NBA its a Pair of Undefeated Back from the Break systems. Free NBA Total below
The Free NBA Total on Sunday is to go over in the Memphis at Portland game at 9:05 eastern. On Sunday Memphis returns to the court off a 10 day All Star Break Hiatus and are the last team to get back into action. Below is a solid totals system that pertain to teams who have at least 4 days rest prior to their last game. The System is predicated on non Divisional road teams that lost and failed to cover as a road dog of 5 or more points, while scoring 90 or less points in that loss. Memphis fits the bill here tonight as they were losers in Memphis as a 6 point road dog. They lost by 16 points 105-89 and are now back and taking a Trip to Portland. The Grizzles and Trail Blazers have flown over in each of the last 4 meetings. The Grizzlies have played over in 4 of 5 road games after scoring 90 or less in their previous game and 15 of 19 on the road if the total is less than 200 and they allowed 100 or more on the road in their last game. Portland has played over 3 of the last 4 times at home off a road game in Utah. With the Totals system cashing over 80% since 1995 and the Powerful aforementioned indicators, the recommendation in this game is to go over the total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on our big Sunday card that 4 ;Powerful plays up 2 in  NCAAB and 2 in the NBA. Free play over 194 Memphis and Portland. GC
O/U: 14-3-1  
Team 97.2
Opp 100.6
Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot 
Jan 02, 1997 Thu 1996 Raptors Magic away 94-96 5&2 4.0 183.0 -2 2.0 7.0 4.5 2.5 L W O False
Jan 28, 1998 Wed 1997 Magic Pistons away 86-91 4&0 5.0 176.0 -5 0.0 1.0 0.5 0.5 L P O False
Feb 10, 1998 Tue 1997 Wizards Warriors away 99-87 4&6 -6.5 186.0 12 5.5 0.0 2.8 -2.8 W W P False
Feb 15, 1999 Mon 1998 Kings Jazz away 112-120 4&2 10.5 192.0 -8 2.5 40.0 21.2 18.8 L W O False
Feb 16, 1999 Tue 1998 Raptors Knicks away 85-95 4&0 8.0 177.0 -10 -2.0 3.0 0.5 2.5 L L O False
Feb 15, 2000 Tue 1999 Nuggets Timberwolves away 107-104 4&4 8.5 196.5 3 11.5 14.5 13.0 1.5 W W O False
Feb 19, 2003 Wed 2002 Wizards Pelicans away 75-87 4&0 2.5 184.0 -12 -9.5 -22.0 -15.8 -6.2 L L U 0
Feb 17, 2004 Tue 2003 Wizards Rockets away 81-107 5&5 9.0 179.0 -26 -17.0 9.0 -4.0 13.0 L L O 0
Feb 22, 2005 Tue 2004 Hawks Kings away 104-114 5&5 14.5 201.0 -10 4.5 17.0 10.8 6.2 L W O 0
Feb 21, 2006 Tue 2005 Trailblazers Lakers away 82-99 5&5 10.5 194.5 -17 -6.5 -13.5 -10.0 -3.5 L L U 0
Jan 05, 2007 Fri 2006 Hawks Raptors away 94-105 4&1 7.0 196.5 -11 -4.0 2.5 -0.8 3.2 L L O 0
Jan 10, 2007 Wed 2006 Hornets Pistons away 103-96 4&0 9.0 186.5 7 16.0 12.5 14.2 -1.8 W W O 0
Feb 07, 2007 Wed 2006 Spurs Wizards away 110-83 5&1 -4.5 202.5 27 22.5 -9.5 6.5 -16.0 W W U 0
Feb 25, 2011 recap Fri 2010 Nets Spurs away 96-106 8&1 11.5 193.5 -10 1.5 8.5 5.0 3.5 L W O 0
Apr 26, 2012 recap Thu 2011 Mavericks Hawks away 89-106 4&1 5.5 194.0 -17 -11.5 1.0 -5.2 6.2 L L O 0
Jan 16, 2014 recap Thu 2013 Nets Hawks away 127-110 4&3 -0.0 194.5 17 17.0 42.5 29.8 12.8 W W O 0
Feb 18, 2014 recap Tue 2013 Hawks Pacers away 98-108 5&5 10.0 195.0 -10 0.0 11.0 5.5 5.5 L P O 0
Feb 18, 2014 recap Tue 2013 Hornets Pistons away 108-96 5&5 4.5 203.0 12 16.5 1.0 8.8 -7.8 W W O 0
Feb 22, 2015 recap Sun 2014 Grizzlies Trailblazers away 10&1


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2015)

NBA Triple Perfect 6* System side and  NCAAB Revenge Simulation Model with 6 Power angles headline a Solid card. Top Sunday play on Tulsa cashes easily. Free College Hoops play below.

On Monday the free NCAAB Play is on Alabama St. Game 733 at 9:00 eastern plus the 4 points. The Hornets have already beat Southern University and have several angles on their side tonight. They have won 13 of 16 vs teams ranked outside the top 200 in the RPI Scale. They are 6-2 off 3 or more road games and are 11-2 vs teams who score 63 or less points per game. They can score the ball with the 34th ranked road scoring offense. Southern is 3-19 the past few seasons vs winning teams and are 0-8 in that role this year. So we cant even consider laying points with them. They are ranked 266th in scoring and are 0-4 with road loss revenge. Alabama St has won 12 of the last 14 and 6 of 7 with 1 or less day of rest. We will take the 4 points tonight. On Monday a Powerful card is up and is headlined by the 6* Triple Perfect NBA Super system side. Their is also a powerful College hoops revenge play with Solid indicators and a Powerful simulation model. Sunday Top play cashes easily on Tulsa. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. Jump on now as we start the week big. For the free play take Alabama St plus the 4 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2015)

Tuesday card led by 23-0 NCAAB MAC Conference Game Of The Year and the 19-1 Power angle play in the Creighton vs DePaul game. In the NBA its a Rare 5* 100% system that dates to 1995. Free NBA system Play below.

On Tuesday the free NBA System play is on the Detroit Pistons. Game 504 at 7:31. The Pistons are home and taking 7 points here tonight. They have covered 5 of the last 6 vs winning teams and 6 of 7 vs teams who average 99 or more points. The Cavs have failed to cover 6 of 7 on Tuesday nights, 4 of the last 5 on the road when the total is 200 to 205 and 6 of 9 vs Division teams. For the Power system in this one. We want to play on rested home dogs that covered by 10 or more as a home dog of 4 or less in their last game and scored 100 or more vs an opponent that won and covered as a 5+ road favorite, like the Cavs in their last game. This system cashes over 80%. Take the points with Detroit. On Tuesday 3 powerful play are up led by the 23-0 MAC Conference Game Of The Year, the 5* 100% NBA Power system and the 19-1 Power angle in the DePaul vs Creighton game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash out with the most exclusive data available. For the free play. Take Detroit plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2015)

Hump day card led by Top rated NBA Total of the Month and Triple perfect BIG 10 Game of the Month as well a Powerful card that has NBA System plays that are 15-0 and 11-1 and 2 big NCAAB Blowouts. NCAAB Top play cashes on Tuesday. Free NBA System Play below. 

The Free NBA System Play is on the Houston Rockets. Game 714 at 8:05 eastern. Houston has lost 6 straight to the Clippers but tonight could be the night they exact revenge. The Clippers are struggling with the Blake Griffin injury and we are playing against road teams with rest that failed to covert the spread as home favorites of 4 or less and scored 90 or less, vs an opponent like Houston that won and covered as a home favorite of 5 or more and scored 110 or more points. These road teams are 0-14 straight up and 3-11 to the spread the last several years. The Clippers have failed to cover 5 of the last 7 on the road when the total is 210 or higher and Houston has covered 6 of the last 8 vs winning teams. Take Houston. On Wednesday its another powerful card led by the BIG 10 Game of the Month from 3 perfect indicators and the NBA Total of the Month from a Perfect totals system. There are also 15-0 and 11-1 NBA System sides and 2 big college hoops blowouts. Tuesday Top MAC Conference play cashes big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving End" of Hump day with the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry. For the free play. Take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2015)

Thursday card has the American Athletic Conference Game Of The Year with 2 Perfect indicators on ESPN, Their is also 100% revenge play and a Late night blowout side. In the NBA Its a rare Never lost NBA Totals system. Free NCAAB Play below.  

The Free College hoops play for Thursday is on Santa Clara. Game 526 at 10:00 eastern. Santa Clara won last out and snapped a 6 game losing streak. now they take on an inept Pacific team that also won and snapped an 8 game losing streak. Santa Clara matches up very well vs Pacific and has won the last 3 meetings each by at least 17 points.  They have won and covered 7 of 9 vs losing teams. Pacific is playing out the string and comes in off a big last home game win and teams in that role usually struggle on the road in their next game. They are 0-4 ats with home loss revenge and have failed to cover 9 of the last 12 vs fellow losing teams. Take Santa Clara to take another tonight. ON Thursday a Powerful card is led by the American Athletic Conference Game of the Yea on ESPN the 100% Revenge System and a Late night blowout. In the NBA Its a Rare Never lost totals system on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most exclusive and powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play. Take Santa Clara.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2015)

T.G.I.F Power card has the 21-0 Horizon League Power play on ESPN U and a pair of NBA plays. one a Double system Dominator the other a Big blowout side. Free NBA Play below. NCAB Top play cashes in on SMU 


The Free NBA System Play for Friday is on the Utah Jazz. Game 821 at 9:05 eastern. The Jazz are off a an upset loss at home vs the Lakers and that sets them up in a nice system that has covered 10 of 11 times since 2007. We are playing on certain road teams that are off a home favored loss at -5 or more and a spread loss of 10 or more vs an opponent like Denver that failed to cover by 7 or more points as a home dog. Denver has packed it in and has lost 15 of the last 17. They are 0-7 ats at home off a dog loss and have failed to cover 14 of 18 off a loss of 10+ points. They are just 2-8 ats in Division play. Utah has covered 3 of 4 off a favored loss and 6 of 8 in division play. they are 4-0 ats of late in the series and are 14-3 ats with home loss revenge. For all the reasons above we will recommenced the Utah Jazz. On Friday we have another powerful Triple play card led by the 21-0 Horizon League power play on ESPN U. In the NBA a Double system Dominator and a Big Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend off big with this Exclusive data  that wont be seen anywhere else. For the free play. Take Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 28, 2015)

Saturday card led by SEC 100% Game Of The Year and a Triple perfect 6* Road warrior system. Other play include the 5* Big 12 96% System and a Last home game system TV Power play. NBA Power system and more. Free NCAAB Play below.  

On Saturday the free NCAAB Play is on Kansas. Game 540 at 5:00 eastern. The Jayhawks are off an upset loss to interstate rival Kansas St and will look to bounce back here at home against a Texas team they beaten here 12 of the last 13 times. The last 2 were both by 25+ points. At home after Kansas St they are 15-3 ats. They still have the #1 Strength of schedule in the nation  and have covered 6 of 7 as a home favorite of -6.5 to -9. They are 5-0 with 4 spread wins  off al loss. Texas has struggled vs top 50 RPI Scale teams losing 10 of 11 and they are 0-8 with home loss revenge so we have no problem laying the points here as Kansas should take down Texas. End the month big with a Powerful hoops card that has the 100% SEC Game Of The Year and a Huge 6* Triple Perfect 6* side. There is also a 5* 96% BIG 12 Power system side and as Last home game super system that is Televised. In the NBA another big Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free play. Take Kansas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunday triple perfect NBA Card has 3 Plays One is a rare 6* 2 are sides and one is a Powerful totals system. In College Hoops we have another Last home game super system. Free NCAAB Play below.
The Free NCAAB Play is on the SMU Mustangs. Game 817 at 2:00 eastern. Two weeks ago we used SMU as our highest rated NCAAB Game of the year and they cashed easily. Now they play at U.Conn and still look to be the right side here as they have won all 3 in the series and are 12-5 vs winning teams. As a road dog of 3 or less they have won 3 of 4 and are a solid 15-3 after allowing 60 or less and 11-2 vs teams who allow 63 or less. U.Conn is just 2-6 vs top 100 RPI Teams and 2-7 ats at home. They don't match up well with SMU and the Mustangs are 6-2 vs top 100 teams. Look for SMU To take another from U.Conn. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Start the month big today with 3 Jumbo NBA Play all 3 from system cashing over 90% since 1995. One is a rare 6*. There is also a another tremendous Last home game system. Get on now and cash big with the most powerful data and material available. For the free play take SMU. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2015)

Monday card has the Western Conference 100% Total Of The Year and a big 5* Side from an 18-0 system. In College hoops the lead play is an ESPN Power system cashing over 90% long term. Sunday card goes 3-1  Free NHL Totals Play below.

The Free NHL totals play is on the under in the Carolina at Chicago game. Rotation numbers 53/54 at 8:35 eastern. This game has a posted total of 5 but should be very low scoring as Chicago moves on without Kane but plays solid defense and has one of the best goalies in the league in Crawford. The Blackhawks have the # 2 defense in the league and have gone under in 16 of 20 vs non conference teams and have played under in 7 of 8 with 2 days rest. Carolina has gone under in 7 of 11 on the road when the total is 5 or less and 15 of 20 off a division game. When playing against a wining team 8 of their last 10 have stayed under. In the series here 3 of the last 4 have stayed under and thats what we will recommenced tonight. The Monday card has the 100% Western Conference Total of the Month and a huge 5* Power system from an 18-0 system., In College hoops its a 90+% ESPN Super system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and get the week started big with the most powerful data and exclusive systems available. Sunday card goes 3-1 For the free play take the under in the Carolina vs Chicago game.GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2015)

Tuesday power card has 5 Big hoops plays including NCAAB Blowout, Dog with Bite and road warrior sides. In the NBA its another perfect totals system and Dominator side both with perfect indicators that date to 1995. NBA Top total cashes on Monday 3-0 overall. Free Big 10 Play below. 

On Tuesday the free BIG 10 Play is on Michigan. Game 537 at 9:00 eastern. Michigan has solid statistical advantages in their favor tonight. The Wolverines have won both times as a road dog of 3 or less and are 8-2 vs losing teams and they have won 7 of 8 vs teams who scored 63 or less points per game. Northwestern is a dismal 3-13 vs top 100 ranked RPI Scale teams and has dropped 14 of 17 vs teams who allow 65 or less points per game. The Wildcats are 3-9 after scoring 60 or less and 3-15 , including 0-5 of late with road loss revenge. When coming in off a conference loss they are just 1-9 straight up. For tall the reasons above we will Go with Michigan. On Tuesday there are 5 powerful Play up. In The NBA its a Another perfect league wide totals system and a 14-1 road warrior system. In College hoops the lead plays are a NCAAB Blowout, a Last home Game power system and a Double perfect Dominator side. Monday card sweeps 3-0 Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most exclusive data on your side. For the free play. Make it Michigan. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2015)

Hump day card has 6* Triple Perfect Big East Game of the Year, a Powerful TV System winner with 8 angles. In the NBA its the 5* Double system 32-1 NBA Blowout of the Week and 100% Dog with bite and more. NBA Sweeps againFree NCAAB Road warrior play below. 


On Wednesday the free NCAAB road warrior play is on Providence. Game 731 at 7:00 eastern. The Friars have won 5 of the last 6 in the series and have a solid 22 RPI Scale ranking. In games vs teams ranked 50 to 100 in the RPI Scale they are a perfect 5-0 this season. Seton Hall is 3-9 this year vs teams ranked in the top 50 RPI scale and have lost 6 of their last 7. In their last game they barely beat a mediocre Creighton team by 1 point. They have lost 7 of the last 10 vs winning teams and have guard Gibbs out due to suspension. Look for Providence to get the win here. On Wednesday another tremendous Card is up and led by the 6* Triple perfect Big East Game Of The Year. There is also a Big Televised Simulation system winner in NCAAB Action. In the NBA the lead plays are the 32-1 5* Double System Game of the Week and a Never Lost League Wide dog system and more. NBA Sweeps board again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646 269 5269 Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take Providence. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 5, 2015)

Thursday Card led by the Conference USA Game Of The Year in College hoops and a 5* PAC 12 Play in the Stanford vs Arizona St game. Top play on St. Johns cashes easily. In the NBA The roll continues a 3rd straight board sweep. Tonight its a Powerful 90% TNT System. Free NCAAB Play below. 
On Thursday the free NCAAB Play is in Missouri Valley Conference play is on Drake. Game 556 at 9:30 Eastern. Drake is cake tonight.  Both teams are well under .500 this season. However Drake has beaten Bradley  both times and has won 6 of 9 vs teams ranked 200 or worse in the RPI Scale. They have covered 4 of 5 as a neutral court dog and are 4-1 ats last 5 vs losing teams. When playing teams taht score 64 or less points they have covered 80% of the time. Bradley is 1-10 ats vs losing teams, 1-7 ats vs teams who score 64 or less, 0-3 as a neutral favorite of 3 or less, 2-6 with road loss revenge and 3-12 after allowing 60 or less. Look for Drake to sweep the season series. On Thursday the powerful card is led by the Conference USA Game of the year and as 5* PAC 12 Play in the Stanford vs Arizona St game on Fox spots 1.Last nights Top Play on St. Johns cashed big. In the NBA we have a 90% Power system on one of the TNT Games. NBA is on a 6-0 run after a 3rd straight board sweep last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry. For the free play. Take Drake. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2015)

Friday NBA Card has 2 Never lost league wide systems that both date to 1995. One is a blowout the other a 5* Road  warrior. NBA is on a big run this week.  In NCAAB Conference Tournament action we have the system Dog of the Month and a 5* MAC Conference side. Top play on West Kentucky wins outright last night. Free NBA Play below. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


On Friday in NBA Action the free Power system play is on the Utah Jazz. Game 807 at 7:05 eastern. The Jazz have covered 9 of 12 in the second half and have won 4 of the last 5 in this series. They travel to Philadelphia tonight to take on a sixes teams off a tough road overtime loss at Oklahoma City. Philly is 0-5 straight up and ats this year if they scored 105 or more points. Road favorites with rest laying 5 or more points have covered over 80% since 1995 if they scored 90 or less as a road dog and are playing a team that scored 100 or more as a road dog of 5 or more. Look for Utah to get the win and cover tonight.  On Friday start the weeks big with 4 big lay on the hoops card. Top play on West Kentucky cashes big last night. Tonight there are 2 Perfect systems NBA Plays and 2 NCAAB Conf. Tournament plays, one is a 5* MAC System side the other is the Dog of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this exclusive data on your side. For the free play we will take Utah.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2015)

Saturday card has the Last Home Game Perfect system Play of The Year, 2 Powerful 5* NBA Plays one is from a 100% Revenge Blowout system. Their is also a Big 12 Game Of the Month and Solid Conference Tournament Power system up. Free A-10 Play Golden Contender Sports


On Saturday the Free Atlantic 10 Conference Power Play is on Dayton. Game 579 at 4;00 eastern, as they fall into a late season system that has hovers around 80% long term. The Flyers have a solid 28 RPI scale ranking and have won all 4 games vs teams ranked 100 to 150 in the RPI Scale. They are 4-1 as a road favorite of 2 or less and have covered 10 of the last 13. In games vs teams that scored 65 or less they are 6-0 and 8-1 vs teams who allow 65 or less. in Mach games. Lasalle has lost 5 of 6 vs top RPI Schools and is 0-5 to the spread in this series. They are 1-7 as a home dog of 2 or less and are ranked 276th in nation in home scoring. Look for Dayton to get this one today. On Saturday their is a Tremendous card up and led by the 100% Last home game Play of the Year. Their is the BIG 12 Game Of The Month and 2 BIG 5* NBA Sides, one from a rare Never lost Revenge system. Also on the card are Powerful Conference Tournament Systems with Solid Simulation Models that have cashed big year in and year out. Just too much to list. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the free play. Take Dayton. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2015)

Sunday card has the BIG 10 Game Of The Month on CBS, a powerful last home super system and a Conference Tournament Simulation Model Super system. In the NBA The lead play is a 35-1 Power play. Free Conference tournament play below.


On Sunday the Conference tournament power angle play is on Lafayette + the 3-4 points. Game 855 at 3:00 eastern. Lafayette faces off with Bucknell for the rubber game in the series this season. Both teams posted double digit wins on their home floor. Bucknell is the more familiar team to many but both teams are very close statistically and the points are the play here as Lafayette has won both times straight up as a road dog from +3.5 to +6 and has covered 5 of the last 6 tournament games. They are ranked 67th ion road scoring and Bucknell is ranked 231st in home defense, is 0-3 ats off a conference win and has failed to cover 5 of 6 in March. Simulation models have this one very close and we will take the points. On Sunday another Powerful card is up and led by the BIG 10 Game of the Month and a 35-1 NBA Statistical Dominator. There are also solid Conference Tournament system plays and a Last home super system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take the 3-4 points with Lafayette. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2015)

Tuesday card is up and led by the NBA Non Conference Total of the Month from an Exclusive league wide totals system. There is also a 40-7 NCAAB Conference Tournament Power Angle play. Free NCAAB Play below.

The Free NCAAB Conference Tournament play is on Bethune Cookman. Game 678 at 6:00 eastern in Mid Eastern Conference tournament play. Bethune Cookman takes on Coppin St tonight and has several angles on their side. they are 10-3 to the spread in conference play and have covered 6 of the last 7 vs losing teams and 6 of 7 off 3 or more road games. Coppin St is 3-22 straight up including 0-11 this season vs any team that allows less than 65 points per game. They have home loss revenge but have lost all 4 times in that role. Finally they are 3-10 after allowing 80 or more points. Look for Bethune Cookman to send Coppin St packing. On Tuesday the 2 lead play are the NBA Non Conference Total of the Month and a 40-7 NCAAB Conference Tournament jaw dropper angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to cash nailing the Hawks on Monday. For the free play. Take Bethune Cookman.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2015)

Hump day Power card has 6* Conference USA Game Of The Year, early Tournament Blowout system, 95% ACC TV Power system and 2 100% NBA 5* Systems. Free NCCAB Conference Tourney play below.  

The Free NCAAB Conference Tournament play is on the Lafayette Leopards. Game 788 at 7:30 eastern. We backed the Leopards in their last game a nice win over a solid Bucknell team. Now we will go with them again in the Patriot League Final as they try to punch a ticket to the NCAAB Tournament. Lafayette is ranked 33rd in the nation in scoring , not bad for a Patriot league team. They take on American University here and they qualify in a negative system that plays against teams off back to back dog win in Championship games. American is 2-7 this year after shooting 50% or higher and have lost both times if they shot 60% or better. They did well to upend Lehigh and Colgate to get here. However they will likely get beat here against a Double revenging Lafayette Team. On Wednesday its another star Studded Power card in hoops led by the 6* Conference USA Game of the year, an Early Blowout system, a 95% ACC System play on ESPN 2 and a Pair of 5* Perfect system sides. Dont miss out. Top plays are on an 8-3 run. Put the most exclusive data in the industry on your side. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. for the free play. Take the Lafayette Leopards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2015)

Thursday card led by 27-0 NCAAB 6* Conference Tournament system + 4 more Powerful sides all from 90+% systems one is a 5* 42-5 Dog in afternoon action. In the NBA its the perfect system Total of the week from a system dating to 1995. Free Big 10 Play below.

-
On Thursday the free Big 10 conference tournament play is on Indiana. Game 516 at 6:30 eastern. The Hoosiers have revenge here for an earlier loss to Northwestern. We will lay the few points here as they are 18-2 vs teams that are under .500, including 8-1 this season. In games vs teams that average less than 65 points per game they have won 12 of 14. They also have a better RPI Scale rank and a3-1 this year vs teams like Northwestern that are ranked 100 to 150 in the RPI Scale. The Wildcats are 8-16vs winning teams and have failed to cover 13 of 18 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. Look for Indiana to serve up revenge and advance on to Friday. On Thursday a powerful card is and led by a 6*  27-0 Conference tournament power play and 4 more conference tournament systems all cashing over 90% long term, one is a 5* that has a 42-5 indicator. In the NBA the lead play is the Total of the week from a System that wins by over 15 points on average and is perfect since 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and put his powerful and exclusive data on your side. For the free play Take Indiana. RV


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2015)

Huge Friday card has the Conference Tournament Dog of the year from a huge system in early action, the Triple perfect BIG 12 Highest rated side and 3 more Jumbo systems winners. In the NBA its the 35-0 NBA Game of the Month and a 5* Double system Road warrior. Free Tournament play below.

The free NCAAB Conference Tournament play is on Temple. Game 837 at 2:30 eastern. The Owls have won all 4 games this year vs teams like Memphis that are ranked 50 to 100 in the RPI Scale. Memphis is a lousy 1-11 vs teams ranked in the top 50 RPI. Temple has covered 4 of 5 with 5 or 6 days rest and has a nice come back win over Memphis on the road this year. The Tigers are 1-8 straight up and ats as a dog this year and have failed to cover 10 of 14 vs teams who allow less then 65 points per game. They have started to fade losing 3 of the last 4 and may be without Guard Powell for this game. with temple 15-3 as a favorite this year we will look their way today. Dont miss the Tremendous Friday card as we start off in early action with the Conference tournament Dog of the year for a Big System and our highest rated BIG 12 Play. There are also 3 more Jumbo Dominator systems. In the NBA there are 2 bigs up. One is the 35-0 Game of the Month. the other a 5* double system road warrior. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry as we start the weekend big. For the free play. Take Temple. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2015)

Saturday Card is led by the 2015 NCAAB Conference Tournament Game Of the Year from a Powerful Undefeated Dominator system. Additional Tournament system plays added through the day. In the NBA The Easter Conference Game Of the Month from a Perfect league wide system that dates to 1995 is up. NCAAB Top play on Kansas and Dallas in NBA Cash out. Free IVY League Play below.



The Free IVY league play is on Harvard. Game 562 at 4;00 eastern. Harvard has home loss revenge from a 2 games back where they lost by 10 here as a 5 point favorite. The line is much more favorable here at -1.5. Harvard is 3-0 with home loss revenge and has won 10 of 13 vs winning teams , including a close win at Yale earlier in the year. They are 9-1 on Saturday and 26-8 off a conference win. These two are ranked 60 and 61 in the RPI Scale but Harvard has the better record vs teams ranked 50 to 100 at 3-1. Yale has had a week to stew off their devastating blown late loss to Dartmouth and may have lost their chance to get to the tournament as this will be a tough game to win going into recent revenge. Take Harvard. On Saturday the NCAAB 2015 Conference tournament Game Of The Year from a Never lost system take center stage. Top plays on Kansas and Dallas in NBA Cash out. Additional Tournament plays will be added through the day. In the NBA The 100% Eastern Conference Game Of the Month is up now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry on your side on Saturday. For the free play. Take Harvard. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2015)

Sunday card has the 100% NBA Total of the Month from a System that beats the line by over 15 points. Their is also a 17-0 Dominator side and a 5* Conference Championship Super system. Saturday card cashes big. Free NBA Play below

The Free NBA Play for Sunday is on the Atlanta Hawks. Game 865 at 9:35 eastern. The Hawks somehow managed to lose to the Lakers this season at home no less. That was back in November and they are a solid 8-1 ats with home loss revenge. The winning team in this series is 25-1-1 to the spread over the years. The Hawks have covered 25 of 36 vs teams who score 99 or more and 21-2 ats off a road game. The Lakers are playing out the string and just lost here to the Knicks. Look for the Hawks to get the win and cover. On Sunday we end the week big with another big 5* Conference Championship power system and the NBA 100% Total of the Month from a system that's beating the line by over 15 points long term. Their is also a 17-0 Dominator side. Saturday card cashes big.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful and exclusive data in the industry. For the free play take the Atlanta Hawks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 16, 2015)

Monday card led by the 36-0 NBA Western Conference Game of the year from a 100% Never lost system and 2 perfect indicators. There is also a 93% Totals system. NBA top plays have cashed 8 of the last 10 after last nights totals winner.

Free NHL Play below
The Free NHL Road warrior play is on the Toronto Maple Leafs. Game 55 at 9:35 eastern. Toronto travels into Edmonton to take on an Edmonton team they have best 6 straight times and the last 3 times here in Edmonton by a combined 12-4 score. The Oilers are an inept teams that has the worst defense in the league and are ranked 28th in home scoring. Toronto is not the powerful team they once were but should be able to taken down an Edmonton team they match up well against. take Toronto. On Monday starts the week big with the 36-0 Western Conference NBA Game of the Year and a 93% Totals system. NBA Cashed big again last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Powerful and exclusive data on your side. For the free play. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2015)

Tuesday NCAAB Highest rated Totals play from Solid totals system + NIT Double pack with 95% Dog with bite and blowout systems. In the NBA its another 92% NBA Totals system that dates to 1995. Free NIT Tournament play below.
The Free NIT Tournament play is on the Pittsburgh Panthers. Game 540 at 7:00 eastern. Pittsburgh is at home and will look to break a 4 game losing streak with George Washington tonight. They fit a solid round 1 NIT System that plays on home teams that are favored by 8 or less and are off a spread loss and are taking on an opponent that allowed 70 or more and lost by 6 or more. These team have cashed over 75% long term. Pitt has won 14 of 17 at home and 36 of 43 vs non conference teams. The Colonials are 2-10 ats of late vs winning teams and 1-6 straight up and ats as a a dog. In the first round of a tournament they are 3-11 ats and have failed to cover 10 of the last 12 vs winning teams. In lined road game they are a paltry 3-9 to the spread. Look for Pittsburgh to advance. On Tuesday we have our Highest rated Tournament Totals play a 95% NIT DOG System and a 92% NBA Totals system.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big as we ready for big week in hoops. For the free play take Pittsburgh. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2015)

Hump day card has 2 Powerful NIT Plays Including a 100% First round Super System. In the NBA its the 100% Game of the Week in the Late game Hawks vs Warriors and an Early Play with a 33-0 Power Angle. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Power system play is on the Toronto Raptors. Game  606 at 7:35 eastern. The Raptors fit a nice system here that plays on rested home favorites that are off a road dog win and covered by 21 or more and scored 110 or more points, vs an opponent that lost and failed to cover at home and scored 90 or more like Minnesota. These teams are winning by an average 15 points per game long term. The Raptors have owned this series here at home covering 9 of 10. The Wolves are 0-6 ats on the road of late and 0-5 ats if they were dogs in their last game more recently. The winning team in this series has covered 30 of the last 31 times. Take Toronto. On Hump day its a Powerful card with the highest rated 100% NIT First Round play and a 95% Dog system. In the NBA was have the 100% Game of the Week in the last game between Atlanta and Golden St and a 33-0 Early Power Angle play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and pout this Exclusive data on your side and get on the "Giving" end of hump day. For the free play. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2015)

Top play Thursday card has 3 Big Tournament sides including a Rare System that dates to 1990 and 2 Big Simulator sides  All have powerful perfect angles. In the NBA the top 5* plays is from a 90% system and has 3 Undefeated angles. Free afternoon Tournament play below.

The Free NCAAB Afternoon tournament play is on SMU. Game 732 at 9:00 eastern. The Mustangs have a solid simulation indicator on their side. They have covered 8 of the last 11 vs winning teams and have won 16 of 20 after allowing 60 or less. They defeated U.Conn on Sunday to win the conference Championship and have a better RPI Ranking then UCLA. The Bruins have failed to cover 9 of 13 in non conference games and are 3-11 as a  dog. in neutral court games with a total that is 130 to 135 they are 0-4 straight up and to the spread. They will have a tough time with an SMU Defense that is tough to prepare for. UCLA is just 2-7 vs top 50 RPI Scale teams and will be one and done here. Take SMU. On Thursday its a Powerful card with a Huge and rare power system play that has cashed big long term and will reeve top play status. Their are 2 more First round super system sides all plays are Simulation sees that showed a clear cut advantage in our models. In the NBA The lead play is a Triple perfect 5* Side that has a 90% league wide system that dates to 1995. Don't miss any of those high end plays with exclusive data that won't be available anywhere else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and and start the tournament big. For the free play. Take SMU. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2015)

NCAAB Tournament 33-1 First Round Play of the year headlines the Friday card along with 3 More Simulation super system sides and 2 NBA Blowout systems one is 30-4. Providence vs Dayton preview below


The free NCAAB Tournament Power Angle play is on the Providence Friars. Game 840 at 9:50 eastern. Providence was last seen scaring the daylights out #1 Villanova in the Big east Tournament losing by just 2 as a 14 point dog. Now they are rested and ready as they take on a Dayton team that survived by 1 point in the play in game over Boise St. The problem for Dayton is that after Ole miss loss yesterday to Xavier. These play in winners are just 4-23 straight up in the next game. Dayton wont be surprising anyone this year either. Providence is 4-0 ats in neutral court games and has covered 6 of 7 after a double digit spread win. On Friday another spectacular card is up and led by the 33-1 1st Round Game of the Year and 3 more powerful tournament systems and simulation models cashing over 90%. In the NBA Its a 30-4 5* Revenge system and a 92% Revenger system. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of these exclusive Systems and simulator plays on your side. For the free play. Play Providence. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 21, 2015)

Saturday the 6* 2015 NCAAB 100% Tournament Total of The Year Headlines the card along with a 5* 100% NBA Blowout system and Powerful round 2 Tournament systems. Friday NCAAB Card cashes big again with SD. St, Oregon and N.Iowa. Free NCAAB Play below

The Free NCAAB Round 2 Play for Saturday is on Kentucky. Game 522 at 2:40 eastern. The Wildcats toyed with Hampton and were up 35 before calling off the dogs and winning by 23. Today they take on a Cincinnati team that will not stop them on either side of the court and have a tough time scoring. Cincy has failed to cover 12 of the last 1 in March and is 1-8 ats as a dog in this tournament. Kentucky is 15-7 ats as a favorite of 10 or more as a 1 seed and 6-0 ats in round 2. SEC Favorites in the 2nd round are 10-1 ats the past few years. Number 8 seeds like the Bearcats are 1-6 ats the last 12 years as a double digit dog in round 2. Kentucky will be on cruise control today. On Saturday the 2015 NCAAB Tournament Total Of The year rated at 6* is up and backed with a 1005 totals system and 10 power angles. There are also powerful Round 2 Systems in Tournament action and a 5* NBA Blowout system up. NCAAB Has been solid through 1st 2 days. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play take Kentucky. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2015)

Sunday card has the NCAAB 2nd Round Double Perfect play of the year + 2 More Tournament power systems, all data to 1990. In the NBA its a 17-0 System rated at 5* and late Simulation side. NCAAB sweeps and goes 4-0 on Saturday. Free NIT Play below


The Free play for Sunday is on Richmond Game 742 at 7:30 eastern. Richmond has a much better RPI Scale ranking and has won 8 of 9 this season vs teams like Arizona St that are ranked 50 to 150 in the RPI Scale.. Atlantic 10 Teams are 5-1 ats of late in the 2nd round of the NIT Tournament. Second round dogs have failed to cover 7 of the last 9 more recently and teams like Arizona St that are off a round 1 dog win are 2-10 ats in NIT Play the last 3 seasons. Arizona St upset U.Conn but  The Sun Devils are still just 3-12 on the road and Richmond has won 15 of 18 here at home so we will lay the few points tonight. On Sunday the 2nd Round Tournament Game of the Year Takes center stage + 2 more Best Power systems dating to 1990. In the NBA its a Huge 5* 17-0 Power system side and a late night Simulation winner. NCAAB Tournament has cashed big and sweeps going 4-0 on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this exclusive data on your side. For the free NIT Tourney play. Take Richmond. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2015)

Monday card has the highest Rated National Invitation Tournament side with 9 Big statistical indicators and the Triple Perfect NBA Game of the Month. College hoops on a 6-1 run NBA Top plays 11-3. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on Indiana. Game 602 at 7:05 eastern. The Pacers will look to snap a 5 game slide here tonight against Houston and have won the last 2 her in the series at home. The pacers are off a blowout home favored loss 123-11 to Brooklyn and that result sets them up in a rare system that plays on home teams that managed to score 110 points at home and still lose to the spread by 21+ points as they were an 8.5 point favorite. These teams have won and covered the only 4 times in follow up games and by an average 109-94 score. Also of note is that the home team has covered 75% if both teams failed to cover at home by 21 or more regardless of how many points they scored. Houston also comes in of a bad 15 point home loss. Based on the data above we will Play the pacers to snap their losing streak. On Monday the Nit game of the Year takes center stage with 9 Huge statistical indicators and angles. College hoops has been hot cashing 6 of 7 including the highest rated total on Saturday and Top play Gonzaga on sunday. In the NBA Triple Perfect Game of the month leading the way. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most powerful and exclusive systems and data in the industry. For the free play. Take Indiana. RV


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2015)

Tuesday card has Rare Triple Perfect NIT Power system play and 2 Big NBA Power system plays one is from a totals system that is perfect since 1995. Free NBA Totals system play below. 

The Free NBA Totals system play is on the over in the LA. Lakers at Oklahoma City game. Rotation numbers 653/654 at 8:05 eastern. The Thunder have played over in 11 of their last 13 games and 5 of the last 6 here at home. The Lakers will likely get drawn into an up tempo game here tonight. This game also applies to a powerful league wide system that has played over the posted total 17 of the 22 times it has applied since 1995. The premise of the system is based on rested home teams. Adding parameters as we go we will insist the home teams be favored by at least 5 points. They must have also covered the spread in their last game by at least 10 points as a home favorite and scored 90 or more points, while allowing 80 or less. Oklahoma City allowed 75 in their home favored win over Miami. For the second part of the system we insist that the road team, which is the Lakers must have won and covered as a home favorite and scored at least 100 points. If we stop their its the system checks in at 16-5 to the over. If this is a conference game the system gets down to 11-2. We anticipate a high scoring game here tonight resulting in the game to go over the posted total. On Tuesday its a Powerful 3 game card that has a rare 6* Tripe Perfect NIT Play in College hoops and a pair of high end NBA Plays. One is a Never lost Totals system that dates to 1995 the other a big road warrior system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out in hoops. For the free play. Take The Lakers and Oklahoma City to Play over the total. RV
*SU:* 18-4 
*ATS:* 13-9-0   
*O/U:* 17-5-0 




























*Date* *Link* *Day* *Season* *Team* *Opp* *Site* *Final* *Rest* *Line* *Total* *SUm* *ATSm* *OUm* *DPS* *DPA* *SUr* *ATSr* *OUr* *ot*
Feb 13, 1996 Tue 1995 Cavaliers Pelicans home *110-100* 6&4 -5.5 194.0 10 4.5 16.0 10.2 5.8 W W O False
Feb 25, 1998 Wed 1997 Bulls Trailblazers home *101-106* 1&2 -8.0 189.0 -5 -13.0 18.0 2.5 15.5 L L O False
Jan 07, 2001 Sun 2000 Suns Timberwolves home *88-108* 1&2 -5.5 192.0 -20 -25.5 4.0 -10.8 14.8 L L O False
Jan 25, 2001 Thu 2000 Jazz Nuggets home *98-96* 1&1 -8.0 200.5 2 -6.0 -6.5 -6.2 -0.2 W L U False
Feb 07, 2001 Wed 2000 Seventysixers Rockets home *87-112* 1&1 -5.0 188.5 -25 -30.0 10.5 -9.8 20.2 L L O False
Feb 13, 2001 Tue 2000 Trailblazers Timberwolves home *109-88* 5&5 -6.5 186.0 21 14.5 11.0 12.8 -1.8 W W O False
Oct 31, 2002 Thu 2002 Kings Trailblazers home *100-72* 1&0 -5.0 190.5 28 23.0 -18.5 2.2 -20.8 W W U 0
Mar 07, 2006 Tue 2005 Cavaliers Raptors home *106-99* 1&1 -6.5 197.5 7 0.5 7.5 4.0 3.5 W W O 0
Apr 04, 2006 Tue 2005 Mavericks Kings home *127-101* 1&1 -6.5 192.5 26 19.5 35.5 27.5 8.0 W W O 0
Dec 31, 2006 Sun 2006 Rockets Grizzlies home *111-109* 1&0 -7.5 182.0 2 -5.5 38.0 16.2 21.8 W L O 0
Feb 01, 2007 Thu 2006 Heat Cavaliers home *92-89* 1&1 -5.5 193.0 3 -2.5 -12.0 -7.2 -4.8 W L U 0
Mar 09, 2007 Fri 2006 Heat Timberwolves home *105-91* 1&2 -6.0 181.0 14 8.0 15.0 11.5 3.5 W W O 0
Apr 13, 2008 Sun 2007 Pistons Raptors home *91-84* 1&1 -6.0 185.5 7 1.0 -10.5 -4.8 -5.8 W W U 0
Mar 31, 2009 Tue 2008 Cavaliers Pistons home *79-73* 1&1 -9.5 178.5 6 -3.5 -26.5 -15.0 -11.5 W L U 0
Dec 15, 2010 recap Wed 2010 Thunder Rockets home *117-105* 2&0 -8.0 209.0 12 4.0 13.0 8.5 4.5 W W O 0
Mar 20, 2011 recap Sun 2010 Rockets Jazz home *110-108* 1&3 -7.5 209.0 2 -5.5 9.0 1.8 7.2 W L O 0
Dec 29, 2011 recap Thu 2011 Trailblazers Nuggets home *111-102* 1&0 -5.5 202.0 9 3.5 11.0 7.2 3.8 W W O 0
Apr 10, 2012 recap Tue 2011 Heat Celtics home *107-115* 1&1 -7.5 183.0 -8 -15.5 39.0 11.8 27.2 L L O 0
Nov 28, 2012 recap Wed 2012 Thunder Rockets home *120-98* 1&0 -10.0 209.5 22 12.0 8.5 10.2 -1.8 W W O 0
Jan 14, 2014 recap Tue 2013 Pacers Kings home *116-92* 3&1 -10.5 195.5 24 13.5 12.5 13.0 -0.5 W W O 0
Apr 06, 2014 recap Sun 2013 Warriors Jazz home *130-102* 1&1 -12.0 196.0 28 16.0 36.0 26.0 10.0 W W O 0
Jan 21, 2015 recap Wed 2014 Warriors Rockets home *126-113* 1&1 -8.0 218.5 13 5.0 20.5 12.8 7.8 W W O 0
Mar 24, 2015 recap Tue 2014 Thunder Lakers home 1&1 -10.5 210.0


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2015)

Hump day card has the College Basket Ball Game of the Month from a Powerful N.I.T. Quarterfinal system and the NBA Card is led by a 5* NBA Blowout system. Tuesday top 6* side cashes in on Miami Florida. Free NBA dog system below.


The Free NBA System is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 755 at 7:05 eastern. The Pacers fit a nice dog system here tonight as they travel to Washington. We are looking to play on NBA rested road dogs that are off a home spread loss by at least 7 points and scored 90 or more if they are taking on a team that scored 90 or less and failed to cover the spread as a 10 or more point road dog , like Washington in their last game. Washington returns home after getting pasted in back to back nights by Sacramento and Golden St. Things dont figure to get easier as the Pacers have home loss revenge tonight and have covered 5 of the last 7 as a road dog of 3 or less. The Wizards are 4-13 ats after allowing 105 or more points and 1-5 to the spread off 3 or more road games. Take the points with the Pacers. On Hump day we Bring the bang with the NCAAB Game of the Month on ESPN 2 from a Powerful N.I.T Quarterfinal round system. Last nights top play cashes on Miami Florida. In the NBA The lead play is a Powerful 5* Blowout, backed with another exclusive league wide system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving" end of hump day tonight. For the free play take Indiana. RV


----------



## golden contender (Mar 26, 2015)

Thursday card has 2 Powerful Sweet 16 Sides one has 8 Power Angles and a 95% System the other has 3 Tremendous systems that are all cashing over 90% and date to 1991. NCAAB Top plays on a 7-2 run. Free NBA  Play below.


The Free NBA Play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 801 at 8:05 eastern. The Pacers are off a solid win in Washington last week to snap a 6 game slide and have won 8 of the last 11 vs the Bucks including 3 straight here in Milwaukee. They are 4-1 ats on the road with no rest off a road game. Milwaukee has lost 9 of 12 this month and is 1-9 at home off a home game where they scored 90 or less. The are 2-11 ats home off a dog win and a hideous 1-16 to the spread at home with 1 or less day of rest if they scored less than 20% of their points from the free throw line in their last game. Look for Indiana to set the Pace in this one. Take Indiana. O Thursday ther are 2 Tremendous NCAAB Tournament Sweet 16 Super sides up. One has a 95% system and 8 power angles. the other a top play with 3 big systems all cashing over 90% since 1991. Tournament Top plays are on a solid 7-2 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on as we pick up where we left off with Exclusive power systems and Industry leading data that wont be seen elsewhere. For the free play take Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2015)

Friday NCAAB 100% Sweet 16 Play of the year + 2 more high end tournament systems all hitting over 90% long term. In the NBA There are 2 Perfect system plays up, one is a 31-1, 5* Blowout, the other a Road warrior from a rare system that dates to 1995. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA System play is on the Orlando Magic. Game 852 at 7:05 eastern. The Magic will look to rebound after losing here to Atlanta and welcome in a Toronto team that has failed to cover 10 of 13 times on the road off a home dog win after scoring 100 or more. Toronto has struggled failing to cover 8 of 12 this month. Conference home teams off a straight up and ats home dog loss where they score 90 or less and allowed 90 or more are 15-2 ats vs an opponent off a home dog win that scored 100 or more. Look for Orlando to get the cash tonight. On Friday we start the weekend big with 3 powerful Tournament plays. One is the 100% Sweet 16 Play of the year, the other 2are from powerful systems cashing over 90% long term. In the NBA their are 2 plays up, one is a 31-1, 5* Blowout the other is from a rare Never lost system that dates to 1995.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Industry leading data on Your side tonight. For the free play. Take Orlando. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 28, 2015)

Big Saturday: 100% NBA Total of the Year undefeated system dates to 1995. Elite 8 Round 6* 100% Total and 5* early side + Florida and LA. Derby analysis. Friday top play cashes with Gonzaga. Free College play below.

On Saturday the Free Play is on NJ.IT. also know as New Jersey Tech. Game 516 at 7:30 eastern. They are laying just a few points here at home and have some clear cut advantages over Canisius. Tech has won 13 of 15 at home  and has covered all 4 lined game vs winning teams. They are 5-0 this year vs teams who allow 64 or less points per game. Canisius is under .500 vs winning teams and are 0-3 when the total is 140 to 145. Looking at the RPI Scale NJ Tech has won 4 of the last 5 vs teams ranked 150 to 200 while Canisius has lost 5 of 8 vs teams ranked 150 to 200. Take NJIT. On Saturday the NBA Total of the year from an Undefeated Totals system that dates to 1995 and beats the average line by over 20 points. In NCAAB Tournament action the lead play is a 100% 6* Totals release and a powerful 5* side. Friday NCAAB top plays now 8-2 after cashing on Gonzaga. Both Derby preps the Florida and LA. Derby analysis is included. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play take New Jersey Institute of Technology. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2015)

Sunday card has the 2015 NCAAB Tournament Game Of the Year backed with a 100% System and Several high end indicators, there is also a Powerful system in the other Elite 8 Games and Triple Perfect West Conference Game of the Month in the NBA. Saturday card sweeps nailing both Top 6* and side. Free NBA Dog system below.

The Free NBA Dog system is on the Memphis Grizzlies. Game 715 at 7:05 eastern. We will grab the 7-8 points here with Memphis as they look to rebound off a pair of tough losses and go into San Antonio to take on a Spurs team off a pair of blowout wins. Memphis has won the last 2 in the series and is 6-1 on Sunday and 5-0 after scoring 85 or less points, they are 8-1 on the road if the total is 190 to 195. There is also an 18-4 dog system that applies that plays on rested road dogs of 5 or more with 1 day of rest  if they scored less than 90 and failed to cover as a home dog of 4 or less and are playing a team off a home favored win and cover. Spurs may win but we will take the points. On Sunday the 100% 2015 NCAAB Tournament Game Of The Year taking center stage along with the other Elite 8 power system side and the Triple perfect System Western Conference Game Of the Month. Saturday card sweeps and cashes both 6* Totals and Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side and end the week big, For the free play. Make it Memphis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2015)

Monday 100% NHL Total Of the Month leads the card along with an NBA Power system Play. Free NBA Dog system below.


On Monday the free NBA Dog with bite is on the La. Lakers plus the 4-5 points. Game 733 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a powerful system here tonight that plays against short home favorites of 4 or less that have no rest and covered the spread as a 10 or more point road dog in their last game, vs an opponent that scored 90 or more as a road dog. These homers like the Sixers are 1-11 straight up and 0-12 against the spread since 1995. The Sixers have to be deflated after taking the Cavs down to the wire on sunday. The Lakers have covered 3 straight on the road off a road with no rest and are 6-1 straight up and ats on the road vs Philly. The Sixers are 0-6 ats at home as a non conference favorite and have lost 8 of 9 to Pacific division teams. Were Laker Takers tonight.  The NHL Total Of the Month is the lead play for Monday. Contact  at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play we will go with the LA. Lakers plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2015)

Tuesday card has the highest Rated N.I.T. Play of the Year on ESPN From 2 Perfect angles and the Late NBA Power system play in the Golden St vs LA.Clippers game.  Free NBA System Play below.

The Free NBA System Play is on the Detroit Pistons. Game 762 at 7:35 eastern. Detroit is taking points at home vs an Atlanta team that has things wrapped up and may not play all their starters here on the 2nd of back to back nights. The Pistons apply to a powerful system that has cashed 23 of 26 times since 1995 and plays on Conference home dogs with 1 day of rest that lost and failed to cover as a road dog in their last game where they scored and allowed 100 or more points., vs an opponent like Atlanta that was favored by 5 or more points at home.  The Pistons are 5-1 to the spread off 3+ games that went over the total and have covered 11 of the last 15 vs winning teams. The Hawks have lost 30 of the last 40 here in Detroit and have failed to cover the last 3 on the road with no rest off a home game. Look for Detroit to get the cash tonight. On Tuesday the Highest rated National Invitational tournament side takes center stage on ESPN from 2 Perfect Indicators. In the NBA is a Perfect system side in the Clippers vs Warriors game in late night action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side and end the week big wit one the nations leading all sports analysts. For the free play. Take Detroit tonight plus the points. GC
SU: 17-9
ATS: 23-3-0 
O/U: 11-15-0 
Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Dec 17, 1995 Sun 1995 Raptors Magic home 110-93 1&1 9.0 208.0 17 26.0 -5.0 10.5 -15.5 W W U False
Nov 21, 1997 Fri 1997 Celtics Nets home 101-93 1&1 1.5 202.0 8 9.5 -8.0 0.8 -8.8 W W U False
Feb 22, 2000 Tue 1999 Wizards Bucks home 126-101 1&2 3.0 208.0 25 28.0 19.0 23.5 -4.5 W W O False
Apr 12, 2000 Wed 1999 Cavaliers Bucks home 100-101 1&1 2.0 199.5 -1 1.0 1.5 1.2 0.2 L W O False
Mar 26, 2002 Tue 2001 Hawks Nets home 103-77 1&1 1.5 199.5 26 27.5 -19.5 4.0 -23.5 W W U False
Jan 05, 2003 Sun 2002 Clippers Spurs home 86-94 1&1 5.0 181.0 -8 -3.0 -1.0 -2.0 1.0 L L U 0
Feb 25, 2003 Tue 2002 Cavaliers Nets home 93-90 1&1 8.5 197.0 3 11.5 -14.0 -1.2 -12.8 W W U 0
Feb 13, 2005 Sun 2004 Warriors Suns home 102-106 1&1 10.5 226.0 -4 6.5 -18.0 -5.8 -12.2 L W U 1
Dec 03, 2006 Sun 2006 Hornets Pistons home 97-89 1&1 4.0 191.5 8 12.0 -5.5 3.2 -8.8 W W U 0
Jan 19, 2007 Fri 2006 Seventysixers Heat home 98-95 1&0 2.5 198.5 3 5.5 -5.5 0.0 -5.5 W W U 1
Mar 13, 2009 Fri 2008 Raptors Pistons home 95-99 1&1 1.0 193.5 -4 -3.0 0.5 -1.2 1.8 L L O 1
Feb 02, 2010 recap Tue 2009 Pacers Raptors home 130-115 1&1 1.0 219.0 15 16.0 26.0 21.0 5.0 W W O 0
Mar 22, 2010 recap Mon 2009 Warriors Suns home 131-133 1&0 4.5 244.0 -2 2.5 20.0 11.2 8.8 L W O 0
Jan 16, 2011 recap Sun 2010 Clippers Lakers home 99-92 1&1 5.5 197.0 7 12.5 -6.0 3.2 -9.2 W W U 0
Apr 05, 2011 recap Tue 2010 Cavaliers Hornets home 99-89 1&1 1.0 190.0 10 11.0 -2.0 4.5 -6.5 W W U 0
Dec 03, 2012 recap Mon 2012 Jazz Clippers home 104-105 1&1 1.5 197.0 -1 0.5 12.0 6.2 5.8 L W O 0
Jan 27, 2013 recap Sun 2012 Celtics Heat home 100-98 1&1 3.5 188.0 2 5.5 10.0 7.8 2.2 W W O 2
Feb 22, 2013 recap Fri 2012 Pelicans Mavericks home 100-104 1&1 1.0 199.5 -4 -3.0 4.5 0.8 3.8 L L O 0
Mar 18, 2013 recap Mon 2012 Suns Lakers home 99-76 1&0 3.0 200.5 23 26.0 -25.5 0.2 -25.8 W W U 0
Mar 19, 2013 recap Tue 2012 Kings Clippers home 116-101 1&1 9.0 211.5 15 24.0 5.5 14.8 -9.2 W W O 0
Apr 03, 2013 recap Wed 2012 Hornets Seventysixers home 88-83 1&3 4.5 195.5 5 9.5 -24.5 -7.5 -17.0 W W U 0
Apr 05, 2013 recap Fri 2012 Suns Warriors home 107-111 1&1 8.0 204.0 -4 4.0 14.0 9.0 5.0 L W O 0
Apr 12, 2013 recap Fri 2012 Pelicans Clippers home 93-96 1&1 8.0 193.5 -3 5.0 -4.5 0.2 -4.8 L W U 0
Mar 05, 2014 recap Wed 2013 Hornets Pacers home 109-87 1&0 4.5 190.5 22 26.5 5.5 16.0 -10.5 W W O 0
Mar 30, 2014 recap Sun 2013 Lakers Suns home 115-99 1&1 9.0 225.0 16 25.0 -11.0 7.0 -18.0 W W U 0
May 01, 2014 recap Thu 2013 Warriors Clippers home 100-99 1&1 1.0 210.0 1 2.0 -11.0 -4.5 -6.5 W W U 0
Mar 31, 2015 recap Tue 2014 Pistons Hawks home 1&0 3.0


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2015)

Aprils Fools day Power card has 2 Big 5* NBA Plays one a 100% Blowout system the other an 18-2 Totals system. In College hoops its the Power system plays in Game of the CBI Tournament. Free NHL power play below.

On Wednesday The free NHL Play is on Buffalo. Game 52 at 7:35 eastern. The Sabres are Maple Leafs do battle tonight in a contest featuring two of the NHL/s Most inept teams. The Sabers have the advantage here as they already beat Toronto 6-2 here this year and have won 35 of 46 here in the series, including 4 of the last 5. Buffalo has won 3 of 4 this year off a win of 2 or more goals. Toronto is 5-26 on the road if the total is  5.5 and they are 8-36 on the road if they were a dog in their last game. The Leafs are 1-8 of late off a win and 0-10 on the road off a home game. Look for Buffalo to get the win. On hump day three solid plays are up including the CBI Tournament system winner and a pair of 5* NBA Plays, one a total that has won 18 of 20 and a big 100% Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. for the free play. Take Buffalo. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2015)

Thursday Hoops Card led by huge 35-1 NBA Power system side and the Double Perfect N.I.T Championship final system selection. Free College Insider Tournament play below.

In The College Insider tournament Championship side is on Northern Arizona. Game 709 at 8:00 eastern. Northern Arizona is taking 8 points here which seems a few points to high in the Simulation models. They have won 9 of the last 10 vs winning teams  and have covered 12 of 15 on the road this season. In games where the posted total is 140 to 145 they have covered the spread 7 of 8 times and have won and covered 6 of the last 8 tournament games. Evansville is 7-13 to the spread in these higher totaled games that are between 140 and 145 and could be a little flat here as their shooting percentage has gone up in each of the last 4 games all of which have been over 50% from the field. Northern Arizona looks like a value play. On Thursday there are 2 Powerful plays up. The Double Perfect N.I.T Championship game side and a 35-1 NBA Super system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side tonight. For the free play take the 8+ points with Northern Arizona. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2015)

T.G.I.F NBA Power card has 4 Big releases including the Triple perfect totals system of the Week, a 5* Double System Blowout and a Pair of high end late season dog systems. Free Early play below.



On Friday in early NBA Action the System play is on the Washington Wizards. Game 502 at 7:05 eastern. The Wizards should coast once again in this one over a Knicks team they have beaten handily all 3 times this season. Washington has covered 5 of 7 off 3 or more home games and 2 of the 3 times as a home favorite of more than 12. They have covered 5 of the last 6 in the series. The Knicks apply to a play against system that goes against rested road dogs that covered the spread as a home dog of 5 or more and scored 90 or more points, vs an opponent like the Wizards that covered the spread and scored 110 or more as a home favorite of 10 or more. These road teams have failed to cover 10 of 12 times. Look for Washington to cover. On Friday its 4 Huge Plays in the NBA. The Triple Perfect Total of the week takes center stage along with a 5* Double system Blowout and 2 late season dog system both cashing over 95%. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most powerful data available. For the free NBA Play. Take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 4, 2015)

Saturday card has Perfect systems in Both Final 4 games and one is a 6*. Both have Several high end statistical indicators. NBA Top plays cashes on Friday, now on a 13-3 run. Tonight its a big 5* Perfect system blowout. Free NBA Play below.

On Saturday the free NBA Play is on the Golden St Warriors. Game 813 at 8:35 eastern. The Warriors have won the last 6 in the series with Dallas and have covered in 5 of those wins.  Golden St is 8-0 to the spread if they were favored in their last game and 5-0 ats off a home game. In games vs the South West division they have covered 11 of 13 and 1o of 12 on Saturday. Even vs winning teams they have had success covering in 22 of 30 games. Dallas is 0-5 to the spread off a home game and has failed to cover 17 of 24 after allowing 105 or more and 11 of 14 vs Pacific division teams. Look for Golden St to get the win and cover. On Saturday 3 top plays are up. In Final 4 Tournament action their are 2 Never lost Perfect system plays one is a 6* and both have multiple perfect angles. In the NBA its Another huge Blowout system. NBA Top plays are on a 13-3 run after cashing with Memphis last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big in hoops with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Golden St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 5, 2015)

Sunday 6* Triple Perfect NBA Totals system leads the Card along with an Early 100% System side in the Houston vs OKC Game. In MLB on ESPN its an Opening night totals play Cards vs Cubs. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on the Over in the Philadelphia at NY, Knicks game. Rotation numbers 509/510 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has cashed 90% to the over since 1995. We are playing over the total in games where we have a conference road favorite like the Sixers, with no rest off a road game where they were dogs of 5 or more if they are taking on a home team like the Knicks that scored 90 or less as a road dog of 10 or more. The Knicks have played over the last 3 times as a division home dog with no rest after scoring 90 or less on the road. The Sixers have no rest and this game should post over the total tonight. On Sunday we end the week big in baskets with a rare Triple 6* Totals system and the early play on ABC from a never lost system in the OKC vs Houston game. In Opening night baseball on ESPN we have the total in the Cards vs Cubs game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take the over in the Philly vs NY Game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 6, 2015)

Monday card has a Late Afternoon MLB Power Play, the 6* 100% National Championship System play and an NBA Perfect system side. Free MLB Play below
The free MLB Evening Play is on the Houston Astros. Game 924 at 7:10 eastern. Houston should be much better this season and they kick things off against Cleveland and C. Kluber. The Astros have tough lefty Dallas Keuchel making the start and he pitched a 9 inning complete game win allowing just 1 run in his only home start vs the tribe. He won his last 3 home starts last year allowing just 4 runs in 22innings. Kluber is 0-3 in his more recent April road starts allowing 10 runs in 15 innings. The Indians are 0-7 in their last 7 April road games. Look for Houston to get their 3rd straight opening day win. Monday Opening Day Power Play in Afternoon action kicks off the 2015 season and the 6* 100% NCAAB Tournament system side puts an end to another Solid college hoops season. There is also a 100% League wide super system in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the Most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2015)

Tuesday card has a Big 100% MLB Blowout system with a Powerful pitching edge and several big angles. In the NBA Its the total of the Week from a Huge totals system that has lost once in 20 seasons. Their is also Late season 92% Power system play. Free Play below
The Free MLB Play is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 954 at 8:05 eastern. The Cubs will look to rebound off their opening night loss on Sunday. They have a nice pitching edge here tonight as they have J. Arrieta on the mound. Arrieta has won his last 4 in this park allowing just 2 runs in 29 innings. In games vs St. Louis he has been solid going 29 innings and surrendering just 3 runs. Lance Lynn goes for the Redbirds and he has dropped his last 3 road games and has allowed 8 runs in 10 innings in his last 2 starts here in Chicago. The Cards are 3-14 on the road the last few seasons off a road win where they scored 4 or less runs and had 10 hits.. Look for the Cubs to bounce back. On Tuesday a Powerful 3 game card takes center stage and has the NBA Total Of the Week, a Late season NBA Super system and a Perfect MLB Blowout system with Powerful pitching indicators. MLB Cashed out on KC on Monday and NBA Top plays are on a 15-4 run after Cashing Brooklyn. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these Solid systems on your side. For the free play. Take the Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2015)

Wednesday the 7* 2015 NBA Game Of The Year from a 100% System leads the card that also has a perfect totals system and The MLB Game of the Week along with 2 more April specific Dog systems. Free NBA System play below. 

The Free 3* NBA play is on Memphis. Game 716 at 8:05 eastern. The Grizzlies are well rested for this one and are off a tough home favored loss to Washington. The 3 days off should help against a Pelicans team that played last night vs Golden St. All road teams at Memphis are 0-5 straight up and ats off a home game if Memphis scored 90 or less in their last game. Home teams since 1995 that have 3 or more days rest are 100% ats if they were home favorites of 5 or more and failed to cover by 10 or more points and scored 90 or less and had 15 or less turnovers vs a team that played at hoe. These teams win by an average 14 points per game. Look for Memphis to get the win and cover. On Wednesday our Top NBA Play is the 2015 7* Highest Rated NBA Game Of The Year backed with a huge Never lost system that dates to 1995 and several high end indicators. There is also a perfect totals system and the MLB Game of the week and 2 more April specific MLB Dog systems.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this Industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Take Memphis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 9, 2015)

Thursday card has the NBA Total of the Month live on TNT The card also has a 5* NHL Revenger side and 2 Powerful MLB Power systems. Free MLB Play below.
The free MLB  play is on the Chicago White sox. Game 959 at 2:10 eastern. Chicago fits a powerful dog system that pertain to April games. Chicago has played fairly well the past few seasons here and has J. Danks on the mound. Danks is 7-0 in his career vs KC and has a solid 2.43 era. In his last 3 starts here in KC he has allowed just 3 runs in 21 innings/ He will oppose E. Volquez who has had a miserable spring pitching to a 6.33 era.  Look for Chicago to take the finale. On Thursday the card is led by the NBA Total of the Month from a Powerful Totals system + 2 More MLB Power systems and a rare 5* NHL Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out in all 3 major sports. For the free play. Take Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2015)

Friday card has  The 6* Western Conference Game of the Year backed with an amazing 6 perfect indicators, there is also a perfect system blowout and a 91% total. In MLB Action its an Amazing 100% Afternoon totals system that averages 13.5 runs since 1995, and a 5* Blowout system at night. Free MLB Late night total below. 

The Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Seattle at Oakland game. Rotation numbers 927/928 at 10:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has played under over 80% of the time since 1995. Home favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss by 2 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs on 5 or less hits have gone under 13 of 15 times vs a team like Seattle that is also off a home loss by 2 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs. Seattle has T. Walker on the mound and he has gone under in 3 of his last 4. D.Pomeranz for Oakland went under in 8 of his last 11 and was solid in his lone starts vs Seattle going 5 scoreless innings. Look for this one to stay under tonight. Dont miss the big Friday 6 pack with he 6* NBA West Conference Game of the Year with 6 Never lost indicators and systems. NBA Also has a Revenge Blowout system and a 91% Totals system. In MLB we start things off with a Huge Afternoon 100% League wide totals system that averages an amazing 13.5 runs, at night its a big blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or ate 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most Exclusive data in the industry on your side as Bases heats up. For the free play take Seattle and Oakland to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2015)

Saturday card led by the 6* Highest Rated NHL Play from a 100% Last game of season system, in the NBA its a Big Perfect system blowout and in Bases a 5* Game of the week and an Early Dominator system. Free NBA Totals system below.

The free NBA Totals system is on the over in the Philly at Chicago game. Rotation numbers 505/506 at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that plays to the over for rested home favorites of 10 or more that covered on the road and scored 90 or less and allowed 80 or less, vs an opponent off a home dog spread loss like the Sixers. These games have posted overs 91% of the time. These two have gone over 3 of the last 4. Philly has posted over in 3 of the last 4 and The Bulls have gone over 10 of 12 on Saturdays. This should be a high flying game tonight resulting in an over. On Saturday its another Powerful card led by the highest rated 6* NHL Play from a Never lost final game system. In bases its a Perfect system early play and the 5* Game of the week at night. In the NBA Its a Huge Never lost Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most lethal data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take the over in the Bulls vs Sixers game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunday NBA Has 3 Perfect system plays and one is the Game Of the Month the other a total and a big Blowout system. In bases its a 36-17 dog system and the Huge ESPN Sunday night power system side. Free NBA Totals Play below.

The Free NBA Totals Play is on the over in the Sacramento at Denver game. Rotation numbers 707/708 at 5:05 eastern. The Nuggets are playing their last home game here today and they fit a powerful league wide totals system that plays to the over for rested home favorites of 5 or more with a total that is 210 or more if the home team scored 120 or more at home in their last game and also allowed 110 or more, vs an opponent like the Kings that scored 100 or more on the road in their last game. These two fly up and down the court playing little defense with no regard for the shot clock. Look for a high scoring game here today. The system averages 225 points. On Sunday its Another Powerful card. In the NBA We have 3 Perfect system plays 2 sides and 1 totals all have several high end indicators and one is the NBA Game of The Month. In MLB the Huge ESPN Sunday night bases power system side and an afternoon dog system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the Most Powerful data in the industry. For the free play take Denver and Sacramento to play over the posted total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 13, 2015)

Monday card has the NBA Last home Game play of the Year From a 97% Last home Game system. In MLB Action its the 29-1 N.L. Game of the Month, a5* Road warrior blowout system wining by an average 5 runs per game and a Perfect Double system afternoon dog. Free MLB Totals play below.

The Free MLB Totals play is on the over in the Tampa Bay at Toronto game. Rotation numbers 965/966 at 7:05 eastern. Both teams have been tearing the cover off the ball in the early stages of the season. This game has a solid totals system that is cashing 76% long term and pertains to both teams in the first game of a series with the home team, scoring 10 or more on the road and the opponent also  putting up at least 5 runs on the road. Tampa has Odorizzi on the mound and he has pitched over in 32 of 3 starts vas Toronto and is not nearly as effective on the road as he is at home. Toronto counter with Knuckle baller R.A. Dickey and he has gone over in 4 of his 5 home start vs The Rays. Look for this one to post over the the total tonight. On Monday 4 powerful games led by the Last home Game Play of the Year from a 97% Power system. In MLB action 3 bigs are up and one is the 29-1 National League Game of the Month, the others a 5* Blowout with a Diamond Cutter system thats winning by an average 7-2 score, finally an afternoon Perfect system dog. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most innovative data in the industry. For the free play take Tampa and Toronto to play over the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2015)

Tuesday card has the A.L. Central Total of the Month from a Rare and perfect totals system dating to 1995, there is also a Powerful 92% NBA Super system side up. NBA Top play cashes big as well as Both MLB Top plays. Free MLB play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB play is on the San Francisco Giants. Game 910 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants will look to rebound after getting shutout by Colorado on monday 2-0. Tonight they have Tim Hudson going and he is 7-0 at home vs Colorado and is a quick starter going 8-0 at home in April stars the last few seasons. Last out he went 6+ score less. Colorado counters with Bergman who will make his first start. Last year he lost his last 3 road games and maybe catching the giants at the wrong time tonight. The Rockies are a paltry 14-42 on the road when the total is 7 or less and the Giants have been solid as a home favorite in this range. Take the Giants. On Tuesday in MLB Action the lead play is the A.L. Central Total of the month from a League wide totals system that is Perfect since 1995, their is also a another big NBA Late season power system side cashing 92% long term. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday. For the free play. Take the Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2015)

Hump day card has a 6* 100% Final NBA Game System undefeated the last 25 years and a 95% Late night Final game system. In Bases its Triple Perfect 5* Game of the week with a system winning by 3 runs per game the last 10 years. Finally a Solid Round 1 NHL Playoff total. with 6 angles. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB System play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 958 at 8:15 eastern. The Cards will look to rebound off a 5-4 loss to the Brewers and we have have a system that supports their here tonight. Home favorites in this range are 45-19 the last 10 years if they are off a 1 run home favored loss at -140 or more and they scored 4 or less runs on 5 or more hits and the total tonight is 8 or less and their opponent is off a 1 run +140 or higher road dog win scoring 5 or more runs. Some what technical but effective. These teams have won 12 of the last 13 times. St. Louis is 6-1 at home off a home loss and the Brewers are 1-4 on the road off a 1 run road win. The Cards are 98-54 long term off a loss. They have L. Lynn going and he has won 4 of his 5 home April starts and 4 of 5 vs the Brewers with a 2.32 era. Look for the Cards to get the win. On Hump day the card has 2 Last Game Power systems,one is a Huge 6* with a 100% System that dates to 1991 the otehr a 95% Beauty. In Bases its the 5* MLB Game of the Week with a Tremendous league wide system that wins by an average 3 runs per game and their are 2 Perfect indicators. We also have a Powerful Round 1 NHL Totals Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Bang your book good on Hump day with the Most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 16, 2015)

Thursday card has a Rare 100% MLB Power system dating to 2004 and another Powerful NHL Playoff payoff System from the NHL historical database. Free MLB Totals play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Toronto game. Rotation numbers911/912 at 7:05 eastern. Both teams played low scoring games before last nights explosion by Toronto. Tonight's game looks like a low scoring game as the Rays have C. Archer going and he has been solid on the road where the Rays have won 9 of his last 10 starts. In starts here in Toronto Archer has allowed just 6 runs in 29 innings. He will oppose A. Sanchez for Toronto who will look to improve from his first start after having a solid ending to spring training/ The Jays have stayed under in 26 of 39 as a home dog and 3 of the last 4 at home after scoring 10 or more at home. Look for this one to stay under the total tonight. On Thursday another powerful card takes center stage with another Big NHL Power system playoff winner and a never lost Rare MLB Database system that is perfect since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Tampa and Toronto to play under the total.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2015)

Huge Friday card has Quad Perfect A.L. Game Of The Month and a Perfect totals system in MLB Action and 2 More Big NHL Playoff Power system Sides from the Historical Database. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB Interleague play is on the Toronto Blue Jays. Game980 at 7:05 eastern. The Jays have won 6 of the last 7 at home N.L. East team like Atlanta and the Braves are 0-6 on the road vs American League teams and have dropped 5 of the last 6 away vs A.L. East teams. The Jays fit a nice system here tonight that plays on home favorites off a home loss that scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a home loss that also scored 2 or less runs and lost by 2 or more runs. Toronto has Hutchison on the mound and he has won his last  3 home starts. The Braves counter with Teheran and he has a 8.51 era vs Toronto. Look for thee Jays to take the opener. On Friday in MLB Action the American League game of the Month is up and has a 100% system and 3 Perfect Angles. There is also a Perfect totals system. In the NHL its 2 more Powerful Historical Database system sides. NHL Cashed big again last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the Most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2015)

Saturday card has a Huge 6* NBA Playoff side from a 102-22 System along with another Big System in the early game. NBA Top plays on a 17-8 run. In MLB the lead play is a Big Totals system, MLB system plays swept on Friday. Finally another NHL Power system play from the All time Historical database. Friday top play cashes on Washington. NHL 5-0 run. Free MLB Play below.

On Saturday the free play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 914 at 9:05 eastern. The Dodgers are 34-2 as a home favorite of -140 or higher with Greinke on the mound if they did not blow the lead in his last start and their between 2 and 12 runs scored. Greinke is 5-1 at home vs the Rockies and has gone 31 innings allowing just 4 runs. He has a 0.69 era already this year. Lyles pitching for Colorado is 0-2 with a 7.13 era vs the Dodgers. LA. is 4-1 at home if the total is 7 or less and has a 1.64 home bull pen Era. Colorado is a dismal 5-26 as a road dog in this range. Look for the Dodgers to get the win. On Saturday its another super charged card that has 2 Big NBA Playoff Payoff Power systems, one is a rare 6* from a 102-22 long term system. NBA Top plays on a 17-8 run. In NHL were on a 5-0 Run after sweeping last night. We have another Big Game 2 Power system play from the historical database and an MLB 92% Totals system and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful and unique data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take The LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2015)

Huge Sunday card has 3 more Big 1st Round NBA Super system plays one is a Big top play from a 100% system dating to 1991, the other 2 are cashing well over 90%.  Saturday NBA Top plays cash on the Bulls and Rockets.In MLB The ESPN Sunday night total system. NHL Total Of the Month up too Free MLB Play below

he Free MLB Play is on Kansas City. Game 974 at 2:10 eastern. Oakland beat KC 5-0 on Saturday and that outs them in an 80% go against system that plays against certain road teams off a rod dog win by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent that scored 2 or less run sand off a home  favored loss. KC Has Duffy going today and he has won all starts vs Oakland. The Athletics counter with Kazmir who has dropped 7 of his 8 starts vs the Royals. KC averages 5 runs per game at home and have won 4 of 5 v leftys. They have a bullpen that has an Era under one. Look for KC to rebound today and get the win. On Sunday their are 3 More NBA Power system plays one is a Top play with an Undefeated system dating to 1991. In Bases the lead play is the ESPN Sunday night MLB Totals Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most Powerful data available. For the free play. Take Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2015)

Big Monday card has the MLB Total of the Month from a 100% system averaging over 12 runs, The NBA Game 2 Power system side and the NHL First round Double perfect Play of the year, and a 100% MLB Blowout system that wins by over 4 runs per game

The Free MLB System play is on the Detroit Tigers. Game 910 at 7:05 eastern. The Tigers are in a solid system here that has won 10 of 11 times and plays on certain home favorites  off a home favored win by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent like the Yankees that are off a road favored win and scored 5 or more runs. The Tigers have started out hot and have won 10 of 12 and are playing a Yankees team that is 0-4 when the total is 8 to 8.5. The Tigers are 5-0 at home off a home win by 5 or more runs and New York is 0-3 on the road off a road win where they scored 5 or more runs. Sabathia goes for the Yanks and he has an elevated 5.68 era as he tries to round into form. Simon for Detroit has been solid early on with a 2 era. Look for Detroit to take the opener. On Monday there are 4 Tremendous plays up. The NBA Game 2 Super system side, the NHL First Round play of the year with 2 perfect indicators, the MLB Total of the Month averaging nearly 13 runs and a Big Blowout system that has never lost and wins on average by 4.4 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive and cutting edge data on your side, and start the week big. For the free play. Take Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2015)

Tuesday card has a 5* Game 2 NBA Playoff system that is 18-2 since 1990 and a pair of 90% MLB Plays ones is a total the other a side with 2 Perfect angles. NHL and MLB Top plays sweep. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB System play for Tuesday is on the Washington Nationals. Game 954 at 7:05 eastern. Washington is a solid 30-10 the last few years when playing with a day off the last few years. They qualify in a solid system tonight that plays on home favorites off a home favored win in a game where the total was 8 or less and scored 4 or less runs in the win, and their opponent is also off a home favored win. These teams are 18-3 the last 11 seasons. St. Louis is 1-6 on the road off a home favored win where they scored 4 or less runs. They will take on Gio Gonzalez tonight, just the 2nd lefty they have faced this year. Gonzalez has a 2.18 era vs The Cardinals and has won 8 of his last 9 at home in April and is 4-0 as a home favorite. The National follow him with a 1.15 home bullpen era. Look for Washington to take the opener. On Tuesday another cutting edge Power system card takes center stage. In the NBA its a 5* Power system that has cashed 18 of 20 times since 1990. There are 2 Powerful 90% MLB System Plays one is a total the other a dominator side with 2 undefeated angles. Both top plays MLB and NHL Cash out on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to cash. Fir the free play take the Washington Nationals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 22, 2015)

Huge Hump day card has all 3 NBA Power system plays all from Tremendous long term playoff systems. One is the NBA Game of the Month from a 100% beauty. NBA Top plays on a 19-8 run. MLB 100% Game of the week from a Solid League wide dominator system that's winning by over 5 runs on average.. NHL Playoff Preview

The free NHL Play is on the NY. Rangers. Game 67 at 7:05 eastern. The 1 seeded Rangers will look to take a 3-1 lead on Pittsburgh tonight. The Rangers are the #1 ranked road defensive team and #2 ranked offensive team. They have won 25 of 33 in divisional play and have won 19 of 25 on the road when the total is 5 or less. The Penguins scored late to avoid a shutout in game 3. However Pittsburgh is a dismal 1-16 as a home dog while the Rangers have won 14 of 15 as a road favorite. The Penguins are also 2-7 in April and have dropped 23 of 33 vs Divisional teams. Look for the Rangers to take game four tonight. On Wednesday we have tremendous long term systems on all 3 of the NBA Playoff games all from long term systems cashing better than 90% and all with perfect angles and indicators. One is the NBA Playoff Game of the Month from a never lost rare Indicator. In Bases the 100% MLB Game of the Week from a Tremendous league wide database system takes center stage. Dont miss Out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side and get on the "Giving" end of hump day. For the free play in the NHL Playoffs. Take the NY. Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2015)

Thursday card has NBA Game 3 Power system play and 2 MLB League Wide database systems. One is perfect and Wins by an average 5 runs per game. Free NHL Play below

The free NHL Play is on the Vancouver Canucks. Game 80 at 10:05 eastern. The Canucks are down 3-1 here and will need to play their best game to extend the series. They are still a solid 8-2 at home vs Calgary and 6-3 in game fives when trailing 3-1 in a series. Teams in this setup like Calgary are 4-12 in this round on the road. Look for Vancouver to take this back to Calgary for game 6. Thursday card has 2 Big MLB Plays one is a never lost League wide systems side that wins by an average 7-2 score. In the NBA its a Powerful Game 3 Super system side with a 100% angle. Jump on now and cash out with Cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else. Jump on now at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269. For the free play. Take Vancouver. RV 


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading WLWW @ VVHH: Considering win order; considering site order: The team leading WLWW with site order VVHH (Calgary) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games records 
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 64-14 (.821) 
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 17-8 (.680) 
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 26-7 (.788) 
series record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 9-7 (.563) 
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 27-51 (.346) 
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 5-20 (.200) 
Game 5 record, NHL only, all rounds: 13-20 (.394) 
Game 5 record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 4-12 (.250)- Calgary 
*


----------



## golden contender (Apr 24, 2015)

Huge Friday card has 1st Round NBA Total Of the year with a 100% System, and a Triple system Double Perfect NBA Playoff side in the late game. There is also a Historical NHL playoff system and a Perfect MLB League Wide Dominator system. NBA Top plays on a 20-8 run. Free NBA Play below.

The free NBA Game 4 Historical super system side is on Toronto. Game 741 at 7:05 eastern. The Raptors laid an egg at home and need to save a little face here. On Tuesday we told you that teams who win game 1 on the road like Washington were just 4-23 in game 2 of round 1. Well. Washington became team number 5 to win both games on the road. So one begs the question. What happens to these home teams in game 3? Well, your answer is below. They fall flat on their face and go 0-4. The sample is small. But the feeling is Toronto will give their best game here, as they know if they get down 3-0, the can start making their vacation plans. The Wizards are a dismal 1-8 ats at home off a dog win and have failed to cover 5 of 6 at home off a 10+ road spread win. Last year Washington took the first 2 in round 1 in Chicago then lost straight up as a 3 point favorite at home in game three. This starting to make a little sense here?. Look for Toronto to at the very least get the cover. On Friday the 1st Round 100% NBA Total of the Year headlines the card along with a Triple system Double perfect side in the late NBA Game. In Bases we have a Never lost Dominator system and an NHL Historical power system. Start the weekend big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the most innovative Data in the Industry. For the free play. Take Toronto. See the historical data below, included for your viewing pleasure.  GC


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 2-games-nil @ VV: Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 2-games-nil with site order VV (Washington) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games records 
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 104-24 (.813) 
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 22-10 (.688) 
series record, NBA only, all rounds: 18-3 (.857) 
series record, NBA only, Preliminary round: 3-1 (.750) 
Game 3 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 71-57 (.555) 
Game 3 record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 11-21 (.344) 
Game 3 record, NBA only, all rounds: 12-9 (.571) 
Game 3 record, NBA only, Preliminary round: 0-4 (.000) Washington *


----------



## golden contender (Apr 25, 2015)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* NBA Super system release from a Powerful historical system and a Triple system Winner in the Late Game. In MLB Action we have a 5* Road warrior and a Diamond cutter blowout system, MLB Sweeps on Friday. Finally a Solid Game 6 Historical system in the NHL Playoffs. Free MLB Play below


The Free MLB System play is on the Seattle Mariners. Game 928 at 9:10 eastern. Seattle fits a nifty database system that has cashed 24 of 30 times long term, playing on certain home favorites off a home favored win at -200 or higher if the total was 8 or less and our team scored 2 or less runs and are playing opponent like the Twins that lost as a road dog and also scored 2 or less runs. Minnesota has dropped 6 of 7 as a road dog from+125 to +150. he Mariners are 3-1 vs losing teams and have the pitching edge with and throwing Lefty J. Paxton. Minnesota has T.May going and he has an Era approaching 5 in the early going. Look for the Mariner to take another tonight. On Saturday we have a Rare 6* NBA Power system side and a Triple system side in the Late West Coast conference game. In Bases we have a 5* Road warrior system side and a Big Perfect system Blowout side as well as an NHL Historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and put all these Powerful system moves on Your side. For the free play. Take Seattle. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2015)

Gigantic Sunday card has 2 Big 6* plays. In the NHL is a Never lost NHL Playoff system that dates to the inception of the playoffs. In the NBA We have 3 Big plays including another big 6* from a perfect system dating to 1990, all plays with Multiple systems. In MLB its an Early 5* Power Play. Saturday card cashes big. Free ESPN Power Angle Play below.


The MLB ESPN Play in the Subway series is on the NY. Mets game. 929 at 8:05 eastern. The Mets will look to take the rubber game of the series here tonight. The Mets have won 11 of 14 vs right handed pitchers and have won 7 of the last 10 in the series. They are ranked #5 in scoring and #2 in defense. They have J. Niese going and he has a 1.30 era this year and has won his last 2 starts vs the Yanks including a 7 inning scoreless gem the last time he was here. The Mets follow him with a solid bullpen that has 2.37 road era. The Yankees are 0-3 at home this year when the posted total is 8 to 8.5. They have N. Eovaldi going and his teams have lost his last 5 home starts in his last 2 starts vs the Mets he has allowed 9 runs in 11 innings. This year Mets are better then he has faced before. Look for the Mets to take the finale of the series. On Sunday there are 2 big 6* plays up. One is a big NHL Never lost All time playoff system. The other is one of 3 NBA Plays that all have multiple High end systems. Last nights card cashed big led by Golden St. In Bases we have an early 5* Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the finest data available. For the Subway series ESPN Play. Take the NY. Mets. RV


----------



## golden contender (Apr 27, 2015)

Monday NBA 1st Round playoff Game of the Year and a late 5* Double system NBA Play. Both NBA Top plays cash on Dallas and LAC. Both Never lost NHL Playoff systems and an MLB Perfect system dominator to start the week. Early MLB System Play below.

The Early MLB System Play for Monday is on the Boston Redsox. Game 968 at 6:05 eastern. Boston has the pitching edge with J. Kelly who has a 3.17 home era ands he takes on Toronto and A. Sanchez who has a 8.11 road era. Boston fits a powerful system here tonight that plays on certain home favorites that are off a road dog loss by 2 or more runs, despite scoring 5 or more runs, and are now taking on a team like the Blue jays that are off a road dog loss. These home favorites are a solid 9-1 the last several seasons. Boston averages over 5 runs per game vs right handers and has a solid 1.85 home bullpen era. They are a perfect 3-0 on Monday. Toronto has a dismal 5.61 road era. Look for Boston to get the win. On Monday 5 powerful system selections are up. In the NBA its the First Round Game of the year backed with several big systems and a late 5* Power system play. In the NHL 2 Historical systems that have never lost are up. NBA and NHL cash big again on Sunday. In bases the lead play is a rare perfect system Dominator that dates to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most powerful data available. for the free play. Take Boston. RV


----------



## golden contender (Apr 28, 2015)

Tuesday card has a pair of NBA Plays, one has 34-0 and 21-0 Power angles, the other 3 Powerful NBA Playoff systems. In MLB Action its a 90% MLB Totals system + more. Free MLB Early play below.

The free MLB Power system Play is on the Cleveland Indians. Game 916 at 6:10 eastern. Cleveland has a solid pitching edge here tonight with T. Bauer who has a .95 era this year. he has allowed just 2 runs in 19 innings in his starts. He has won 2 of 3 vs KC. He will be opposed by KC Righty, M .Guthrie who has a 5.50 era on the year. Guthrie has struggled in his last 2 starts here allowing 10 runs in 10 innings on a whopping 21 hits. Cleveland fits a nice system that has won 19 of 287 times since 2004 and plays on home favorites off a home favored loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits, vs an opponent off a road dog win that scored 5 or more runs. Look for Cleveland to bounce back. On Tuesday its another powerful card with both NBA Playoff games. one has 3 Tremendous long term systems, the other has 34-0 and 21-0 Statistical indicators. In Bases its a 90% Totals system leading the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this award winning data on your side. For the free play. Take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2015)

*Wednesday card led by a powerful 100% 5* NBA Playoff Game 5 Power system and a 34-2 MLB Power Angle Play. Free NHL Game 7 Power Play below.
On Wednesday in the NHL The Game 7 System selection is on the Tampa Bay Lightning at 7:05 eastern. Tampa came up big winning on the road in Detroit on Monday and are now in excellent position to advance to the second round against Montreal.  The revenging team has won the last 5. However historically in this set up the home team has won 3 of 4 times all time in this round. Tampa has won 5 of the last 7 here vs Detroit and 6 of the last 9 when the posted total is 5 or less. The Home ice appears to be too much tonight and its unlikely Detroit will win 2 straight here. Take Tampa Bay. On Wednesday the lead play in the NBA is a 5* NBA Game of the Week from a 100% Game 5 Super system and a 35-3 MLB Blowout power angle play. Contact at goldencontender@Aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side tonight. For the free play take Tampa bay.* GC
* HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWLWLW:*
Considering win order; ignoring site order: The _team tied LWLWLW irrespective of site order (Tampa Bay)_ has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record 
Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 21-24 (.467)
Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 4-1 (.800)
Game 7 record, NHL only, all rounds: 11-7 (.611)
Game 7 record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 3-1 (.750)


----------



## golden contender (Apr 30, 2015)

Thursday NBA Double Perfect NBA 5* Game 6 Playoff System + MLB Blowout system from Database system winning by over 4 runs on average. In the NHL its a round 2 Game 1 power system side. Hump day card sweeps all sports. More Damage tonight. Free MLB Play below
The Free MLB play is on the Chicago White Sox. Game 911 at 8:10 eastern. In this game we are playing on road favorites off a road loss by 5 or more runs if they scored 2 or less runs like the Sox did in their 8-2 loss to Baltimore, if they are playing an opponent like the Twins that are off a home dog loss. These road teams win over 87% of the time. The Twins are 1-5 at home off a home loss if they scored 5 or more in that loss. Chicago is 5-1 on the road off a road loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs. Sale goes for Chicago and he is 8-1 vs Minnesota. He has won 2 of 3 this year with a 2.37 era which is better than May for Minnesota with a 4.91 era. Look for Chicago to take the opener. On Thursday their are 3 Big bangers up. In the NBA its a Double perfect NBA Game 6 Power system side. In bases the lead play is a blowout system that has not lost in Database history and wins by an average 4 runs per game. Their is also a round 2 game 1 Historical super system up. Congrats to those who jumped on for Wednesdays all sports sweep. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as there is more damage to come. For the free play. Take Chicago. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 1, 2015)

Friday card has a 96% Game 6 NBA Power system side with a 100% angle. In MLB there is a 100% super rare dog system and a 59-5 Dominator system both date to 2004. An NHL Round 2 game 1 power play is also up. MLB and NBA Sweep for 2nd straight night. Free MLB Play below.

The free MLB power system is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 960 at 8:15 eastern. The Cards fit a solid 13-1 system that wins on average by 3 runs per game and plays on certain home favorites of a home win by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road favored win and scored 5 or more runs, like the Pirates. The Cards are 4-1 at home off a home win by 5 or more runs and have won 7 of the last 8 here vs the Pirates. The Cards are 7-2 here this year and 3-0 vs winning teams. When taking on right handers they have won 13 of 17. Lance Lynn makes the start and he has won 5 of his last 6 here at home and has a 1.80 home era. A.J. Burnett goes for the Pirates and they have lost 10 of his last 12 road starts and 6 of 8 on the road in May. Here in St. Louis he has lost 3 of his last 4. Look for the Cardinals to make the Pirates walk the plank. On Friday there are 4 Powerful plays up. MLB and NBA Sweep a 2nd straight night on Thursday. Tonight its a 96% Game 6 NBA Power system play. In Bases the lead play is a 59-5 Dominator system and a 100% Super rare Never lost dog system. There is also a game 1 round 2 NHL Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the month big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take St. Louis. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2015)

Saturday card has 2 Big MLB Blowout systems, the Double Perfect NBA Game 7 Super system side, the NHL Playoff Game of the Year + the Kentucky Derby and May- Pac Fight selections. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB System Play for Saturday is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 914 at 7:10 eastern. he Dodgers fit a nice system that has won 34 of 39 times the last 11 years. The system pertains to home favorites with a total of 8 or less off a home favored win by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent like Arizona that scored 2 or less runs in road dog blowout loss by 5 or more runs. Arizona is 2-10 on the road off a road loss by 5 or more runs. The Dodgers are 11-2 at home and average over 5 runs per game here. S. Baker was solid in his lone start and he will oppose Hellickson for Arizona and he has an elevated 5.24 era. Based on the system and the home momentum we will back the Dodgers. On Saturday a Tremendous card takes center stage with NHL Playoff Game of the year, the NBA Double perfect Game 7 Super system and a pair of Big MLB Blowout systems. The Kentucky Derby is also up as well as the Big Boxing Selection. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side as we keep rolling in all sports. For the free play. Take the LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 3, 2015)

Sunday card has a Huge NBA Triple Perfect NBA Side and a Rare 6* 100% NBA Totals system. MLB Sunday night Baseball Totals system side is up too. Free MLB Early system Play.

The Free MLB Power system Play is on the Miami Marlins. Game 954 at 1:10 eastern. Miami is hot and just evened their record at .500 after a slow start. Today they look to take the finale from Philadelphia and they have a powerful 43-14 League Wide database system on their side. We are playing on home favorites in this range with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs in a game where the total was 8 or less and they had 10+ hits and 1 or no errors, vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs, and scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits, like Philly. Miami has a pitching advantage with J. Cosart who has a 2.49 era . The Phillies are 2-11 on the road and have lost the last 3 on the road off a road loss by 5 or more runs. Miami has won 4 of 5 here in the series and 8 of 11 vs losing teams. Make it Miami today. On Sunday there are 2 Big Round 2 game 1 NBA Playoff power systems up. One is a Triple perfect system side, the other a rare 6* Perfect totals system. In MLB its the Power system in the ESPN Sunday night Baseball total. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## Andy987 (May 3, 2015)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles.


----------



## golden contender (May 4, 2015)

Monday card has 2 Big MLB Plays a side and a total both cashing over 90%. MLB Sweeps on Sunday. In the NBA Its another Big Round 2 Game 1 Super system. Sundays big 6* total cashes. Free MLB  system Play below

The Free MLB Power system Play is on the Toronto BlueJays. Game 914 at 7:05 eastern. Toronto is 6-1 at home off a road loss and averages 5.6 runs per game at home. Road dogs like the Yankees that are off a road dog  win and scored 5 or more runs lose over 85% of the time since 2004 if they are playing a team off a road dog loss by 2 or more runs like the Jays, that also scored 5+ runs. Whitley for the Yankees makes his 2nd start of the year and was decent going 5 allowing 1to  an inept Tampa team. This will be much tougher here as he was rocked here in Toronto last year allowing 8 runs in 3 innings. R.A. Dickey knuckles his way for the Jays and he has allowed just 3 runs in his last 3 starts vs NY. Spanning 19 innings. Look for Toronto to take the opener. Start the week big on Monday with 4 More Power house system plays. Two in MLB Which swept on Sunday. Both are cashing over 90% one, is a side the other a total. In The NBA we nailed the big 6* total. Tonight there is another Tremendous Round 2 game 1 Super system play. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on them now as the roll continues. For the free play. Take Toronto. RV


----------



## Andy987 (May 4, 2015)

Look for Toronto to take the opener. Start the week big on Monday with 4 More Power house system plays.


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2015)

Tuesday Card has a 20-1 NBA 6* Power system play and a 5* MLB Totals system that has cashed every time since 2004 and beats the line by over 3 runs. Their is also an NHL Round 2 Power system and a Triple perfect NBA Late play. Monday goes 3-0 Free MLB Interleague total below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals plat is on the Under in the Baltimore at New York Mets game. Rotation numbers 979/980 at 7:10 eastern. Thus game fits a nice totals system that has played under in 19 of 23 times the last 11 seasons. The Mets have had problems at the plat of late and have gone under in 5 of 6 at home off a 1 run home loss. The Orioles have played under in 4 straight on the road off a home win. Colon for the Mets has been solid again this year and has a stellar 2.77 home era. Norris for Baltimore has pitched under in 4 of 5 vs the Mets. Both teams have played under in their last 3 Games. In the series these 2 have gone under in 6 of 7 games, Look for the opener here to play under the total. The Tuesday card has Both NBA Plays and one is a Rare 6* from a tremendous 20-1 Power system. The otehr has 2 powerful systems and 3 perfect angles. In MLB The lead play is a 5* Total that has not lost in over 11 years and beats the line by over runs. There is also another NHL playoff Round 2 Super system play. Monday card goes 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play take the Orioles and Mets to play under the total.


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2015)

Huge Hump day card has the NBA Western Conference Playoff Game Of the Year with 3 Perfect systems and angles and a 5* in the Early NBA Playoff game. In the NHL Its a 100% Power angle with an NHL All time historical database system and the MLB Totals Of the Week. Free MLB Power system Play below.

The MLB Free Hump day Power system Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 908 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates are 4-0 at home off a 5 or more run home loss. The Reds are 7-24 as a road dog from +125 to +150. For out power system we note that home favorites in this range have won 22 of 28 times if they are off a home favored loss at -140 or more and lost by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits, and are taking on an opponent, like the Reds that are off a road dog win by 5 or more runs and had 10 or more hits if both teams had 1 or no errors. The Pirates have G. Cole going and his numbers are better than Cincinnati counterpart M. Leake. Cole is 4-1 with a 2.05 era and the Pirates are 6-2 vs losing teams. Take the Pirates. On Hump day the NBA Western Conference Game of the Year is up along with an early 5* in NBA Playoff action. In MLB its the 100% Total of the Week and in the NHL its a Powerful NHL All time League wide Historical system to go with a Perfect angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this Unprecedented data on your side. For the free play. The Pirates make the Reds walk the plank. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2015)

Thursday card has the 100% MLB Dog of the Month, an Evening Blowout system that wins by an amazing 5 runs on average and another Powerful NHL Historical database system. MLB Top play sweep on Wednesday. Free MLB Play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Power system play is on the SF. Giants. Game 960 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants have won 5 of the last 6 and have Miami coming to town. That sets up a solid system that plays on home favorites of 8 or less that are off a home loss by 2 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road loss by 2 or more runs that had 10+ hits. Since 2008 these home teams are a solid 15-2. Miami is 0-7 on the road off a road loss where they scored 5 or more runs and have lost the last 7 times on the road off a loss, vs an opponent off a loss. Mia i has Dan Haren on the mound and he has lost 6 of his last 7 on the road in May. Hudson for the Giants is 20-6 vs Miami with a 2.07 era and has won his last 5 May Home games since 2012. Look for San Francisco to take the opener. On Thursday its another powerful Card led by the MLB Underdog Game of the Month form a Never lost system and a 5* Big Blowout system that wins by over 5 runs per game on average. In the NHL its another Historical sequence scenario system play. MLB Top plays sweep on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book with the most Powerful data in the Industry. For the free play. Take the SF. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 8, 2015)

Friday N.L. East 100% Game of the Month and a Perfect totals system in late evening action. In the NBA The lead play is a 5* Game 3 Playoff Perfect system release with 4 Power angles. NBA 5-1 Run. Free NHL Playoff side below.

On Friday the NHL Playoff selection is on the NY. Rangers. Game 6 at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers will try and stave off elimination tonight here in game 5 of their series with Washington. All time teams like Washington that are 3-1 after winning game one on the road, losing game 2 and then winning games 3 and 4 at home are just 13-22 in any round and 2-5 in the 2nd round. The Caps have a 3-7 game 5 record in a series they are winning 3-1. They have lost 5 of the last when leading in a series. The Rangers have won 7 of the last when playing off back to back losses and 12 of 16 after scoring 1 or less goal in their last game. They are 28-11 in division games and 4-0 when playing on Friday. Look for the Rangers to win and force a game 6 in Washington on Sunday. On Friday we start the weekend big with another 5* NBA playoff system. This one is 100% perfect in game 3 scenarios and has 4 power angles. In MLB Action the lead play is the N.L. East Perfect system game of the Month with several big statistical indicators. There is also a late evening Undefeated totals system with 6 Big power angles. NBA has won 5 of the last 6. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the free play. Take The New York Rangers. RV
*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading WLWW @ VVHH:* 
Considering win order; considering site order: The  _team leading WLWW with site order VVHH (Washington)_  has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2015 NHL and NBA Preliminary rounds: 
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 66-14 (.825) 
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 17-1 (.944) 
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 28-7 (.800) 
series record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 6-0 (1.000) 
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 27-53 (.338) 
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 5-13 (.278) 
Game 5 record, NHL only, all rounds: 13-22 (.371) 
Game 5 record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 2-4 (.333) Washington


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2015)

Saturday card has Both NBA Playoff sides one is the 100% 2nd Round Game Of The Year from a perfect system that dates to 1990, the other has 2 100% Angles and systems In NHL Action we have a Rare 6* Release and a 42-2 Blowout system In MLB Action. NBA 6-1 run. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 974 at 6:10 eastern. Tampa is off a blowout win last night and that sets them up in a Momentum system that plays on Home Favorites of -140 or higher that are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs, if they had no errors, and the opponent is off a road dog loss of 5 or more with a total that was 8 or less and they scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits. These home teams have won 43 of the last 61 times long term. Tampa has a big pitching edge with Jake Odorizzi who has a 1.66 home era and a 2-0 record vs Texas with a 1.38 era against them. Ross Detwiler for Texas has an elevated 6.57 era and a 6 era at Tampa Bay. Look for Tampa to take another tonight. On Saturday we have a Huge card up and led by the NBA Playoff 2nd Round Play of the Year with a perfect system dating to 1990. We also have 2 Perfect angles in the other NBA Playoff game. NBA On a 6-1 run after cashing on Friday. In the NHL its a super rare 6* Historical system. Finally the MLB Top play is a Big Blowout system that has won an incredible 42 of 44 times since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this powerful card on your side. For the free play. Take Tampa Bay Rays. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 10, 2015)

Triple 5* Sunday has Both NBA Playoff sides, 7-1 run one is a triple perfect system side. In the NHL a 5* Historical system and the MLB ESPN 100% Totals system. Free Early MLB Totals below

The Free MLB Totals system is on the over 7.5 Combined runs in the Atlanta at Washington game. Rotation numbers 901/902 at 1:35 eastern. The last 4 in the series here have played over the total. Washington has played over in 5 of 7 vs leftys and 4 of 5 at home off a home win where they scored 5 or more runs. The Braves have played over in 5 of 6 and 16 of 24 vs right handers. This game fits an 80% league wide totals system that pertains to Saturday high scoring game and the system has won 16 of 20 times playing the over. A. Wood goes for the Braves and he has a 4.80 era in his last 3 starts and has gone over in 4 of 5 starts. Zimmerman for the Nats has a 4.15 era. Look for this game to play over the total. On Sunday its another Powerful Weekending Power card that has Both Big NBA Power system releases and one has 3 Perfect Indicators. NBA on a 7-1 Run. MLB ESPN Never lost totals system and a 5* NHL Historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the industries most powerful data on your side. For the free play. Take the over 7.5 runs in the Atlanta at Washington game. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 11, 2015)

Monday card starts the week with a Pair Of NBA Power system plays, one is 19-0. NBA on a 9-3 run. In MLB Action the lead play is the 36-3 National League Power angle Game of the Month. MLB Top play cashes on Sunday. Free MLB Road warrior play below.

On Monday the free MLB Road warrior play is on the KC. Royals. Game 966 at 8:05 eastern. KC has won 24 of 33 as a road favorite in this range and is undefeated at 4-0 on Mondays. They are averaging over 5 runs on the road and against right handed pitching. They have D. Duffy on the mound and he has a solid 2.32 era this year. The Royals follow him with a solid Bullpen that has a 1.70 road era. Texas counters with C. Lewis who has a 1-5 record with an elevated 6.55 era vs KC. Texas is 3-9 at home and has lost 7 of 11 vs left handers. Look for The Royals to take the opener. On Monday there are a pair of Powerful NBA Playoff systems up and one is from a rare 19-0 Historical system. In MLB Action the lead play is the 36-3 National League Game Of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the week off to a fast start. For the free play. Take the Kansas City Royals. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2015)

Tuesday card has the 5* Triple system NBA Side with a Huge All time NBA Playoff sequence indicator and a 5* MLB Blowout system with 3 Perfect angles. NBA Sweeps now 11-3 run. There is also an 18-1 NHL Playoff System side. Free MLB Power angle play below.
The MLB Play is on the NY. Mets at 8:05 eastern. The Mets will look to bounce back tonight in their series with the Cubs. Tonight they have the debut of one of their top pitching prospects in Noah Syndergard. In his starts down in the hitter friendly Pacific Coast League Syndergard or THOR as he is commonly referred to, dominated going 3-0 with a 1.82 with a 34/8 strikeout to walk ratio. He will take on J. Arrieta who has an elevated 5.51 era in his last 3 starts and has lost his last starts in May. The Cubs are the 2nd lowest scoring team in the league and average just 3 runs in home games. They are 0-3 off a 1 run home win. The Mets have the #1 defense in the league and are  3-0 of late in the 2nd game of a series off a loss and have won 3 of 4 on Tuesday. The Mets have a solid Bullpen Era at 2.30 and should bounce back and play well with their rookie Phenom on the mound. On Tuesday the lead plays are big 5* NBA Triple system sides and MLB Triple Perfect Blowout system winners. There is also an NHL Playoff Historical System + 18-1 Power Play angle side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Roll your book like Wholesale carpet with the Most Powerful data in the country. For the MLB Play take The NY. Mets.


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2015)

Rob Vinciletti  NHL Playoffs Game 7 Rangers vs Capitals: History in the Making


In this Piece we will take a look at some of the Powerful All time Statistical indicators in the NHL Playoff Series deciding game 7 between the New York Rangers and Washington Capitals at Madison Square Garden.

On Wednesday the New York Rangers and Washington Capitals will square off one last time to decide their Quarter Finals Playoff Series. There are plenty of Story lines and statistical Models that apply to this game, and we will take a look at some of them.

The Rangers are the Defending East Conference Champs and have won 2 straight in the series to get to this pivotal Game 7. In the 6 games played so far, you cant get a closer series with each team scoring 11 goals and getting strong goal tending From The King. Henrik Lundquist and Washington net Minder B. Holtby. The Rangers were able to break through and barely escaped, getting a much needed win in Washington in Game 6. The Rangers held on for a 4-3 win and received a strong 2 goal performance from Winger Chris Kreider. Washington is led by high flying Super star Alexander Ovechkin,who Guaranteed victory for his team saying that the Capitals will play Tampa bay or Montreal in the next round. The NY. Rangers have won this years Presidents Cup. However, of the last 11 teams to win this Trophy. Only 2 have won the Cup and 6 teams lost in the 2nd round.

The New York Rangers have now played in 13 straight best of 7 NHL playoff games where the margin of victory was one goal starting with Game 4 of the 2014 NHL Finals. This is the longest such stretch in NHL History. When tied 3-3 in a playoff series, the New York Rangers have a Game 7 record of 8-5, while the Washington Capitals have a Game 7 record of 4-9. The Rangers have one the Best records in the league at 9-0 at home when facing elimination, having never lost a game 7 here at Madison Square Garden winning all 6 times. Washington on the Other hand has lost the most series in NHL History when leading a series at least 3-1, having lost 4 times. The Capitals are a dismal 3-11 in series clinching games. The Rangers will look to make history here tonight as No team has ever come back from 3-1 deficits in back to back Post seasons. Below are the sequence scenarios for how teams Home teams in Game 7 performed if they lost game one at home, won game 2 at home, lost games 3 and 4 on the road, won game 5 at home and game 6 on the road.



Schedule and 2014-15 Results 
 Regular Season Records: New York Rangers 53-22-7=113pts, Washington 45-26-11=101pts 
 Game 1 on Thursday, 30 April: Washington wins at New York Rangers, 2-goals-1 
 Game 2 on Saturday, 02 May: Washington loses at New York Rangers, 3-goals-2 
 Game 3 on Monday, 04 May: New York Rangers lose at Washington, 1-goal-nil 
 Game 4 on Wednesday, 06 May: New York Rangers lose at Washington, 2-goals-1 
 Game 5 on Friday, 08 May: Washington loses at New York Rangers, 2-goals-1 (OT) 
 Game 6 on Sunday, 10 May: New York Rangers win at Washington, 4-goals-3 
Game 7 on Wednesday, 13 May: Washington at New York Rangers

ALL TIME GAME 7 Home teams
Game 7 record, NHL only, all rounds: 89-64 (.582) 
 Game 7 record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 23-24 (.489)

Exact Sequence Scenario Model

HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWLLWW @ HHVVHV: 
 Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWLLWW with site order HHVVHV (New York Rangers) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2015 NHL and NBA 
 Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 11-4 (.733) 
 Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 1-2 (.333) 
 Game 7 record, NHL only, all rounds: 7-2 (.778)

Statistically speaking the Rangers are the best road team in the League and entered this series ranked 3rd in both Overall offense and Defense, as they pride themselves on being well balanced. Washington is not far behind as they are ranked both 6th on offense and defense. The Capitals strong suit is a power play that was 2nd in the league on road. The Rangers have once again struggled on the power play and rank just 23rd overall at home in this category, so it will be imperative that they do not take penalties. The Strong suit for the Rangers is home ice. New York has won 10 straight here vs Washington in the month of May. One thing is for sure. This game will be another exciting and heart pounding game that should go right down to the wire.

In closing we hope you enjoyed this piece on the Game 7 showdown play, between the The New York Rangers and Washington Capitals. World Renowned sports analyst Rob Vinciletti has dominated the playoffs cashing 85% on NHL Top plays and 22 of 31 on NBA Top plays. Rob uses innovative and cutting edge technology along with All time Historical System Models that go all the way back to the Inception of both the NHL and NBA Playoffs and continues to Provide Unprecedented Industry leading data that wont be seen anywhere else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on or Check Robs Page daily for additional Free selections and informative sports related content. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2015)

Thursday card has a Pair of NBA Playoff Power system play one has 5 Systems the other has 3. In MLB The lead play is the 100% A.L. East Total Of The Month. Free MLB Power angle play below.
The Free MLB Power angle play is on the Cincinnati Reds. Game 906 at 7:10 eastern. The Reds have dominated the series with the Giants of late winning 11 of the last 14. Tonight they open up their series with J. Cueto on the mound and he has a solid 1.23 home Era  and is 3-1 with a 1.96 era vs the Giants. The Reds are 24-8 a a home favorite from -150 to -175. The Reds are 4-1 at home off a home win and scored 5 or more runs. The Giants have Tim Lincecum on the mound. In his starts vs the Reds Lincecum is 0-4 of late with a dismal 9.79 era. In his last 2 starts here he has allowed 11 earned runs in just 9 innings. Look for the Reds to take the opener. On Thursday their are 3 big plays up. In MLB its the 100% A.L. East Total Of the Month. In the NBA we have 2 Powerful Game 6 NBA Power system Plays. One has 5 Historical super systems, the other side has 3. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out tonight. For the free play. Take the Cincinnati  Reds. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 15, 2015)

Friday the MLB Game of the Month is up from a 100% system that wins by over 5 runs per game along with a 91% Total system. In the NBA its a Rare 6* 17-0 NBA Power system Side. Free MLB Power Angle play below.

The Free MLB Power Angle Play is on the Houston Astros. Game  970 at 8:10 eastern. Houston has won 6 of the last 8 here at home vs Toronto. They have a big pitching edge tonight With D. Keuchel on the Mound. The Astros have won 6 of his 7 starts and he has a 0.43 home era. Keuchel has won 5 of his last 6 home starts and has allowed a mere 2 earned runs in his last 19 innings here. In his last 2 stats he has allowed just 1 run in 14 innings vs Toronto. The Bluejays are 0-4 as a road dog from +125 to +150. They have R.A. Dickey on the mound and he has allowed 15 runs in his last 20 innings vs Houston and has a 6.00 road era this year allowing 26 base runners in 18 innings. Look for Houston to take another from Toronto. On Friday start the weekend big with the Rare 6* 17-0 Super system side. In MLB its the Game Of the Month from a 100% system that wins by an average 5 runs per game. Also from the MLB League wide database is a 91% totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 16, 2015)

Saturday card has the first 6* Release of the MLB Season from a 37-3 Statistical Trend and a 90% MLB Totals system. In early action we have the 12-1 Power total in the NHL Playoff game and the Preakness Stakes analysis.

The Free MLB Power system play is on the Minnesota Twins. Game 916 at 2:10 eastern. The Twins have won 13 of 17 at home and are averaging 5.8 runs in their home park. They have been hot winning 10 of 14 in May. Today they fit a solid system that has won 11 of 13 times and comes direct from the League Wide database. We want to play on home favorites, like the Twins that are off 1 run home win if the total was 8 or less and they scored 4 or less runs and had no errors, and they are taking on a team off a road favored loss like Tampa that scored 2 or less runs and had 5 or more hits and an error in the loss, A tad complicated but very effective. Both pitchers have elevated Eras in May for the Twins and Colome for Tampa. We will side with the home team in this one. On Saturday we kick things off with the 92% Totals play in the Early NHL Playoff game, then we head to the Preakness Stakes where we hit the Winner and exacta last year, and have another solid analysis. On to Bases where we are releasing the First 6* of the Season from a Lead 37-3 Indicator and then finally a 90% Total system with solid angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com  at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we look to have a big day on the Ice, the Diamond and the Track. For the Free Play today take the Minnesota Twins. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 17, 2015)

Sunday card has the Highest Rated 100% Game 7 NBA historical Super system Play. In MLB Action its the ESPN Sunday night Game of the Month, an early 5* Blowout and a round 3 game 1 Power Play side. Free 4* MLB System play below.

On Sunday the MLB 4* Power system play is on the NY. Mets. Game 956 at 1:10 eastern. The Mets ended their 5 game losing streak on Saturday with a beat down of the Brewers. They will look to take the rubber game here today with Noah Syndergard AKA Thor making his home debut. The Mets put up 10 runs on Saturday and home favorites off a home favored win by 5 or more runs, that had 10+ hits and are playing a team off a 5+ run road loss that had 2 or less runs and 5+ hits are a staggering 56-11 since 2004, provide todays total is 8 or less and both teams had 1 or no errors. The Mets are 8-2 in day games averaging 5 runs and have won 4 of 5off a home win by 5 or more runs after scoring 10 or more. They are a solid 14-4 here. The Brewers have W.Peralta making the start and they have lost his 2 road starts and 5 of his last 6 road starts made in May. Look for the Mets to take the series. On Sunday a power packed week ending card has the highest rated NBA Game 7 100% Historical super system, a Big Early Blowout system in MLB Action along with the Sunday night ESPN Game of the Month and an NHL Power play side with 7 strong angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out. For the free 4* play. Take the NY.Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2015)

Monday we start the week off with the NHL Playoff Total of the Year from a Powerful Game 2 semi Final system. In MLB the lead play is the A.L. West 100% Total of the Month with 6 Power Angles. Mondays Free MLB Play below from an 11-0 system.

The Free MLB System Play for Monday is on the Detroit Tigers at 7:05 eastern. The Tigers return after losing in St. Louis last night and they take on a Milwaukee team that has lost 18 of 24 at night and 5 of their last 6 on the road vs A.L. Central teams. Detroit has a solid 31-8 record at home vs N.L. Central teams. Tonight the Tigers qualify in an 11-0 league wide system that plays on home favorites of -140 or higher that are off a road dog loss, if they scored 4 or less runs and are taking on a Team, like Milwaukee that is also off a road dog loss, and scored 2 or less runs and had 4 or less hits. The brewers have lost 5 of 7 vs leftys which will help Detroit starter K. Lobstein. Milwaukee counters with M. Fiers and they have lost 5 of his 7 starts and he has  an elevated 5.00 Era. Look for the Tigers to take the opener. On Monday there are 2 big plays up led by the NHL Playoff Total Of the Year and the A.L. West total of the Month from a rare 100% system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most powerful data and material in the industry. For the free play. Take the Detroit Tigers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2015)

Tuesday card has a 29-1 NBA Double system Round 3 Game 1 Side. In MLB the lead plays are the Interleague Total of the Month from a Perfect totals system that averages nearly 14 runs on average since 2004 and a 5* Dominator side that wins by an average 3 runs per game. Free MLB Play below
The Free MLB Totals Play is to go over the 7.5 run total in the Tampa Bay vs Atlanta Game. Rotation numbers 977/978 at 7:10 eastern. Atlanta has played over the total in 11 of 14 at home and all 5 times with a day off. In games off a win they are 13-3 to the over and 4 of 5 vs winning teams. Tampa is averaging over 6 runs vs N.L. Teams. For the system we are playing over the total for road teams that are off a road win, like Tampa that score 10 or more runs in a road win and are taking on an opponent also off a road win, that scored 5 or more runs and had 1 or less errors. These games have have played over the total 80% of the time since 2004. Look for these two to play over the total. On Tuesday a power full NBA and MLB Card takes center stage. In the NBA its a 29-1 Round 3 Game 1 Double system side. In MLB its a 5* Diamond Cutter system that wins by an average 3 runs per game. The Interleague total of the month is also up from a Perfect totals system that dates to 2004 and averages nearly 14 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all 3. For the free play. Take Tampa and Atlanta to go over the 7.5 run total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 20, 2015)

Hump day power card has the MLB Game of the Week an NHL 5* Game Super system and the NBA Double Perfect Historical System winner. Tuesday card goes 5-0 sweeping in all 3 Major Sports. Free 14-2 MLB Totals System below.

On Wednesday the free MLB Totals system is on the over 7.5 runs in the New York Yankees at Washington Nationals game at 7:05 eastern. We cashed with the over last night as a top play as these two put up 14 runs. The results of that game sets up a 14-2 League wide totals system that plays over the total for home teams like Washington with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored win by 2 or more runs if they scored 5 or more runs and had 10 or more hits, vs an opponent like the Yankees that scored 5 or more runs in a 2 or more run road loss, provided both teams had no errors. The Nationals have played over the total in 10 of the last 11 and are averaging nearly 8 runs the past week, they have flown over in 5 of at home after scoring 5 or more runs. The Yankees have played over 5 straight times on the road off a road loss by 2 or more runs when scoring 5 or more. They have A. Warren on the mound and he has an elevated 6.03 road era. Zimmerman goes for Washington and he has pitched over the total in 8 of his last 9 May starts. Look for this one to go over the posted total. On Hump day we have another big card with the Double Perfect Game 1 Super system in the NBA. Baseball its the System Game of the week and in the NHL a powerful 5* System in game 3 action, Last night MLB, NBA and NHL Sweep giving us a 5-0 night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most Powerful Plays in the Industry on your side. For the free play. Take The over 7.5 runs in the NYY at Washington game. See the actual system below. RV

OU:
14-2-0

Team
6.0
Opp
3.9
Aug 18, 2004  box  Wed  home  Padres  David Wells - L  Braves  Paul Byrd - R  5-6  -1  L  3.0  O  9-15  0-1  2-2  -120  8.0  9  
Sep 28, 2004  box  Tue  home  Cubs  Greg Maddux - R  Reds  Josh Hancock - R  3-8  -5  L  3.0  O  7-8  0-1  0-6  -300  8.0  9  
Sep 18, 2005  box  Sun  home  Padres  Pedro Astacio - R  Nationals  Esteban Loaiza - R  2-1  1  W  -5.0  U  9-5  0-2  1-1  -120  8.0  9  
May 26, 2007  box  Sat  home  Padres  Justin Germano - R  Brewers  Claudio Vargas - ?  6-3  3  W  1.5  O  13-6  1-0  4-0  -120  7.5  9  
Sep 27, 2008  box  Sat  home  Mariners  Ryan Rowland Smith - L  Athletics  Greg Smith - L  7-3  4  W  2.0  O  8-10  0-1  6-0  -105  8.0  9  
Aug 14, 2009  box  Fri  home  Cardinals  Adam Wainwright - R  Padres  Mat Latos - R  9-2  7  W  3.5  O  15-11  0-0  9-0  -220  7.5  9  
Apr 14, 2010  box  Wed  home  Dodgers  Chad Billingsley - R  Diamondbacks  Rodrigo Lopez - R  7-9  -2  L  8.0  O  19-14  0-2  3-2  -180  8.0  10+  
Jul 21, 2011  box  Thu  home  Blue Jays  Ricky Romero - L  Mariners  Doug Fister - R  7-5  2  W  4.5  O  7-9  0-1  4-1  -175  7.5  9  
Jul 24, 2011  box  Sun  home  Phillies  Roy Halladay - R  Padres  Tim Stauffer - R  5-3  2  W  1.0  O  8-8  1-0  4-1  -235  7.0  9  
Aug 17, 2012  box  Fri  home  Braves  Tommy Hanson - R  Dodgers  Chris Capuano - L  4-3  1  W  -1.0  U  10-9  1-1  1-2  -115  8.0  10+  
Aug 21, 2012  box  Tue  home  Phillies  Cliff Lee - L  Reds  Homer Bailey - R  4-5  -1  L  1.0  O  11-11  2-1  1-2  -150  8.0  9  
Sep 05, 2012  box  Wed  home  Nationals  Gio Gonzalez - L  Cubs  Chris Volstad - R  9-1  8  W  3.0  O  13-4  1-0  9-0  -250  7.0  9  
Apr 03, 2013  box  Wed  home  Braves  Paul Maholm - L  Phillies  Roy Halladay - R  9-2  7  W  3.5  O  9-9  1-0  7-0  -135  7.5  9  
Jul 10, 2013  box  Wed  home  Cardinals  Shelby Miller - R  Astros  Jordan Lyles - R  5-4  1  W  1.0  O  7-10  2-0  1-2  -250  8.0  9  
May 31, 2014  box  Sat  home  Athletics  Tommy Milone - L  Angels  Tyler Skaggs - L  11-3  8  W  6.5  O  9-11  1-0  8-3  -130  7.5  9  
Jun 08, 2014  box  Sun  home  Tigers  Anibal Sanchez - R  Red Sox  John Lackey - R  3-5  -2  L  0.5  O  7-11  1-1  1-2  -130  7.5  9
May 20, 2015  Wed  home  Nationals  Jordan Zimmermann - R  Yankees  Adam Warren - R  -143  7.5


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2015)

Thursday card has the 5* NHL Playoff Game of the Month from a Powerful Historical system. In the NBA Its Big 17-2 Game 2 system that dates to 1990. In MLB its a big 5* from an Undefeated Diamond cutter system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. Free MLB Play below.
The Free MLB Play for Thursday is on the Atlanta Braves. Game 960 at 7:10 eastern. Atlanta fits a nice system tonight that has won 12 of the last 13. We want to play on home favorites like the Braves that are off a home dog win and scored 4 or less runs and had 5+ hits vs an opponent like Milwaukee off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits. The Braves average 4.6 runs per game at home and they take on a Brewers team that has lost 11 of 13 vs losing teams and 18 of 26 at night. Teheran goes for the Braves and he has a 2.04 home era an a 1.69 era in starts vs The Brewers. Garza goes for the Brewers and he has a 7.48 road era and is 0-3 vs the Braves. In his last 2 starts here he has yielded 9 runs in 10 innings. Based on the system and the pitching we will recommend the Braves tonight. On Thursday 3 more powerful plays up, led by the NHL Historically system game of the Month and the 5* MLB Diamond Cutter system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. In NBA Playoff action its a Super 17-2 Game 2 system that dates to 1990. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of all 3 databases on your side tonight. For the free play. Take Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 22, 2015)

T.G.I.F Power card has the 100% Eastern Conference NBA Playoff Game of the year, The MLB Dog of the Month, a 5* Never lost road warrior system and an NHL Historical super system that dates to 1939 the start of the NHL Playoffs. MLB + NBA Top plays cash out on Thursday. Free MLB Totals Play below 

The Free MLB Totals Play is on the under 7.5 runs in the St. Louis at KC Game. Rotation numbers 929/930 at 8:10 eastern. A big Interleague rivalry game here tonight. The Cardinals have stayed under in 8 of 10 as a road dog from +100 to +125  and 7 of the last 8 times on the road if they are off a road loss where they had 2 or less hits, which happened to them Yesterday Courtesy of J.Degrom. The Royals have played under in 3 straight at home off a home win by 5 or more runs and in 3 of the last 4 overall. Home teams since 2004 with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored win at -140 or higher and had 10 or more hits have stayed under in 15 of 18 occurrences vs an opponent off a road loss that scored 2 or less runs. Lynn for St. Louis has a solid 2.96 era and C. Young for KC has a 0.94 era this year. Look for this one to go under. Dont miss the big Friday card that has the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Game of the year from a 100% system. Thee is the MLB Dog of the Month, a 5* 100% road warrior system that wins by an average 3 runs and a Historical NHL System that dates all the way back to 1939.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this unprecedented data on your side as we start the weekend big in all 3 sports. For the free play. Take St; Louis and KC to go under the 7.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2015)

On Saturday the lead plays are the Inter League Game of the Month and a big 5* NBA Game 3 Power system play. In early MLB Action its a 22-1 Pitching Mismatch power angle play. Free MLB Totals Play below.
The MLB totals play for Saturday is on the Under is the NY. Mets at Pittsburgh Pirates game at 4:05 Eastern. In the series here 9 of the last 10 here have stayed under the total. The Mets have Harvey going and he has allowed just 5 runs in his last 4 road starts in 27 innings and has not allowed a run in his last 16 innings. He has a 1.63 road era. The Mets hit just .224 on the road. A.J, Burnett goes for the Pirates and he has pitched under in 4 of his last 5 home starts. He has a 1.38 era so far this season. Both teams have had their struggles at the plate. Take the Under here. On Saturday the lead plays are the Inter League Game Of the Month and a 5* NBA Power system play with 6 big angles. In Early action its a 22-1 Pitching mismatch. goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful plays and data in the Industry. For the free MLB Totals play. take the Mets and Pirates to play under. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2015)

Sunday card led by the Huge Triple System Double Perfect 6* NBA Playoff Side and the 100% 17-0 MLB Total of the Month. NBA Cashed big with Golden St. Last night.Free  3* NHL Totals Play below.
On Sunday the 3* NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Tampa Bay at New York Rangers game 5 of the Eastern Conference Semi Finals at 8:05 eastern. These games continue to be fast paced with a plethora of solid scoring opportunities. The total is set at 5 once again and we note that in 15 of the last 17 match ups between these two there have been at least 5 goals scored. The Lightning are the number one scoring team in the league but are ranked just 22nd overall in road defense. The Rangers are ranked 3rd in overall scoring but have played better defensively on the road this season. NY has come alive on the Power play in this series scoring 6 of the last 10. The Rangers have posted over the total in 7 of the last 10 when playing off 3 or more games that went over the total. Tampa has gone over in 10 of 12 after scoring 1 or less goal in their last game  and all 8 times in Sunday games. With the style of play continuing at a frenetic pace we will recommend the over 5 goals in this one. On Sunday end the week big with the most powerful plays in the industry. In the NBA playoffs its a Triple system, double Perfect side release. In MLB The top play is the 17-0 MLB Total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and roll your book like wholesale carpet today. Big winner for all clients on Golden St last night. For the free NHL Totals Play. Take Tampa and New York to play over the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2015)

Memorial Day card has a 5* Early 23-1 Power play with a 100% system, the late plays are the NBA Game 4 totals system and a Never lost MLB Totals system. NBA Top play cashes big on Sunday. Free Game 5 NHL Playoff Analysis below


On Memorial Day Monday the free NHL Power play is on the Anaheim Ducks. Game 514 at 9:00 eastern. Game of this western Conference Final takes center stage tonight on NBC Sports. This series has been a tight series as Chicago has tied it up at 2-2 with another Overtime win. Anaheim is 6-1 this post season and a staggering 15-2 at home when the total is 5 or less. The Ducks have won 25 of 34 after scoring 4 or more goals. Chicago won game 2 here and It will be real tough to take a 2nd straight against a Ducks team that plays so well here at home. This series has been a classic Zig Zag thus far and Anaheim looks to keep that trend going. On Monday a powerful 3 game card is up with an Early 5* 23-1 MB Super system play and an Undefeated totals system in evening action. In the NBA Playoffs its a Game 4 Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and start the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free Game 5 Play. Take Anaheim. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 26, 2015)

Tuesday card has the Game 4 NBA Power system Play, last nights big NBA Total was a nice winner. In MLB We cashed out big total and tonight we have a 17-2 totals system and a Solid MLB Dog system. free NHL Game 6 analysis below.
On Tuesday the free NHL Eastern Conference Finals Game 6 Play is on the NY. Rangers at 8:05 eastern. The Rangers were shutout at home in game 5, blowing a big chance and now forced to stave off elimination here in Tampa Bay. The Rangers have played well with their backs against the wall, winning 10 of the last 11 when facing elimination. They will need their best game tonight as we see below that history is not on their side. Though the sample is small, we see that game 6 home teams like Tampa that won game 1 on the road, lost game 2 on road, won game 3 and lost game 4 at home have won 3 of 4 times in this round if they won game 5 on the road. The Rangers have plenty of poise mostly die to playing several big games the past few years. The Rangers are 22-9 on the road when the total is 5 or less and 4-1 when trailing in a series. In games after scoring 1 or less goal they are 13-4 and have won 10 of the last 14 on Tuesdays. They are 7-1 on the road off a home loss and are the #1 road team in the league. The Rangers can buck history here and force a game 7. On Tuesday there are 3 Powerful plays up including a game 4 Super system NBA Playoff winner. Last night top total cashed easily. MLB Card has a 17-2 Totals system and a dog with bite that wins outright system. Top MLB Totals play wins on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with industry leading data that wont bee seen anywhere else. For the free Game 6 play. Take the NY. Rangers.


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2015)

Hump day card is led by the highest rated 2015 NBA 7* Playoff Release, a rare Triple perfect Power system side. There is also a 38-4 MLB Power angle Play and the Game 6 NHL Western Conference Finals historical system. NBA $$ With Cavs last night. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB Play in Matinee action is on the Toronto Blue jays. Rotation numbers 978 at 12:35 eastern. Toronto has won 6 of 8 as a home favorite in this range and 6 of the last 9 at home when the total is 9 to 9.5. They average over 5 runs at home and over 5 runs vs right handed pitchers. They will se J. Samardjiza today and in his career Samardjiza has not been good in road day games with an elevated Era. He has lost 11 of his last 14 road team starts overall. The Whitesox are averaging just 2 runs per game on .197 hitting the last week and have lost 3 of 4 on the road if the total is 9 to 9.5. Look for The Blue Jays to take the finale here today. On Wednesday the Highest rated 2015 NBA Playoff release leads the card with 3 Perfect indicators and long term systems. In MLB its a 38-4 MLB Power angle play and the game 6 Western Conference Finals super system side. NBA Top play cashes with Cleveland. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take Toronto.


----------



## golden contender (May 28, 2015)

Thursday card MLB Card is led by the 100% MLB system Total Of the Month from a system averaging 13.2 runs per game.. Wednesday big highest rated 7* release cashes big on Golden St. Free MLB Afternoon dog play below

On Thursday the free Afternoon Delight is on Baltimore. Game 914 at 1:05 eastern. We are playing against Chicago here and road favorites of -140 or more that are off a road dog win that are taking on a team like Balty that comes in off a home win and scored 5 or more runs. These road favorites are losing over 85% since 2004. Sale goes for the Sox and he has an 0-3 record with a 5-06 era vs Baltimore and has a 6.35 road era so far this year. The Orioles are 28-14 on Thursdays and have won 6 of 8 in the series here. Chicago is 0-5 on Thursdays. Look for Baltimore to take the opening game of the double header. On Thursday the lead MLB Play is the The Total of the Month from an Undefeated league wide totals system that averages over 13 runs and dates to 2004. Big NBA Play cashes on Hump day with Golden St. More Damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play take Baltimore.GC


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2015)

Friday card has a 5* MLB Dominator system, a Perfect totals system that dates to 2004 and The NHL Game 7 Historical super system side. All 3 systems plays are up now. Free MLB Play below

The free MLB Power system play is on the SF. Giants. Game 964 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants are scoring over 6 runs per game the past week and have won 6 of the last 7 at home in this series with Atlanta. The Giants have final caught fire and are 20-7 in May. The Braves are 3-8 vs winning teams and hitting just .216 the past week. The Braves are a weak 1-12 on the road off a road loss by 5 or more runs where they scored 2 or less runs. That brings us to a sold system here that has a 76-25 record and plays on home favorites in this range with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored win by 5+ runs and had 10+ hits, vs an opponent off a road fog loss and scored 2 or less runs , with both teams having 1 or less errors. The Giants have Hudson going and he should bounce back nicely here against The Braves Look San Francisco to take another from Atlanta. On Friday a Powerful card takes center stage with a 5* Double Perfect Dominator system, a 100% MLB Totals system and the NHL Game 7 Historical system winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with this Industry leading data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the free play. Take the San Francisco Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2015)

Saturday Power Plays include a Rare 6* NLH Power system play from the All time Historical Playoff Database and 2 Big MLB Totals that are from 100% and 925 Database systems. Free MLB Afternoon power Angle Play below.

On Saturday the Free MLB Power angle Play is on the NY. Mets. Game 908 at 4:10 eastern. The Mets are 15-4 at home if the total is 7 or less and Miami has lost 5 of the last 8 here at CITI and 18 of 26 in May. Miami has T. Koehler going and he is 1-5 in Road May Starts and 0-4 here At Citi field. He has allowed 9 runs in his last 10 innings here and as an era over 6 on the road J. Niese for the Mets has won 3 of is last 4 here vs Miami. The Mets are 9-1 as a home favorite from -125 to -150 and 12-4 in Day games and have a better bull pen era. The Mets have excelled at home vs right handers who play for losing teams. They will look to bounce back from last nights loss. Make it the Mets today. On Saturday the Rare 6* NHL Playoff Payoff leads the card along with a Pair of Powerful MLB Totals systems, one in late afternoon the Other at night and from 100% and 92% League wide database systems and both have Undefeated angles that apply. Contact at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Slam your book on Saturday with the Cutting edge data That Wont be seen any where else. For Saturday take the NY. Mets to even up the series today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 1, 2015)

Monday card led by the 6* Highest rated Triple Perfect MLB System that wins by an amazing 5 runs on average, and an Undefeated totals system. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB System Play for Monday is on the St. Lois Cardinals. Game 904 at 8:10 eastern. The Cardinals have won 27 of 39 vs right handers and 4 of 5 as a home favorite in this range.  Tonight they fit a powerful database system that plays on certain home favorites off a home favored win by 2 or more runs, vs an opponent like the Brewers that scored 5 or more runs in a home dog win. These home favorites are 22-5. The Brewers snapped their 7 game losing streak last night but have lost 4 of the last 5 in this park and the last 2 times Starter M. Fiers started here in St. Louis, Garcia has been good with a 3.46 era in his first 2 starts of the season. Look for the Cardinals to take the opener. On Monday we are releasing a tremendous top rated 6* Triple Perfect MLB Blowout system that has won by an average 7-2 score since 200 and an undefeated MLB Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on both and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free MLB Play. Take St. Louis. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2015)

Tuesday card has a 6* Dominator system and a big Blowout system as well as a 5* Total. Monday card sweeps. Free MLB totals system. Play below Cleveland vs KC.

On Tuesday the free MLB Play is on the under 8 runs in the Cleveland at KC Game. Rotation numbers 973/974 at 8:10 eastern. KC has struggled at the plate the last week hitting .204. Things wont get easier tonight against C. Carrasco. The Indians have stayed under the posted total 70% on the road when the total is 8 to 8.5 and 7 of 10 times as a road favorite from -100 to -125. The Indians fit a nice totals system that cashes around 80% of the time since 2004 and goes under for road favorites off a road dog win that scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a road favored loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits. Both teams have excellent bullpens. Look for these two to stay under 8 runs. On Tuesday the lead play is a rare 6* Side and a Big Blowout system that wins by over 3 runs. There is also a Powerful 5* totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as We start the month big in bases. For the free play. Take the Under 8 runs in the Cleveland at KC game.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 3, 2015)

Hump day card has The Game 1 NHL Historical super system play, a 5* 29-0 MLB Blowout system and the MLB Total od the week. Free Afternoon MLB Play below.

On Wednesday the Free MLB Totals Play is on the Over 8.5 runs in the Atlanta at Arizona Game at 3:40 eastern. The Braves have heated up of late scoring 29 runs over their last 4 games. Arizona has played over the last 4 times at home off a home win where they scored 5 or more runs, 6 of 8 as a home favorite in this range and 5 of the last 6 overall. This game also fits a 73% database system that plays over the total for home favorites off a home win that scored 5 or more runs and had no errors, vs an opponent like the Braves that are off a road favored loss and scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits also playing error free ball. This system average 11 runs per game. Delarosa goes pitches for Arizona and 4 of his 5 home starts have posted over the total. For the Braves it Foltynewicz who has average 4 era and is followed by a mediocre road bullpen with a 5.10 era. Look for this one to go over the total. On Hump day its another powerful card that has the MLB Total of the Week, a 5* 29-0 Blowout system and the NHL Stanley Cup Historical system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and give it to your book good on Hump day with our award winning data. For the free MLB Total go over 8.5 runs in the Atlanta at Arizona game. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 4, 2015)

Thursday card has the NBA Finals Double Perfect Historical super system side and the 96% MLB Power system game of the week. MLB 3* 90% totals system below.

The MLB Totals system play is on the Over 7.5 runs in the Cleveland at KC Game. Rotation numbers 967/968 at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a powerful 90% totals system that dates to 2004 and averages over 11 runs per game when it has applied. We are playing over the total for home favorites like Kansas City in games where the total is 8 or less if they are off a home dog win and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent that lost as a road favorite and scored 2 or less runs and had 10+ hits. Both pitchers in this game. C. Young for KC and T. Bauer for Cleveland have been excellent as both have an Era under one. This will be the game they give up some runs as they both make their first starts here in June. In the Series 6 of the last 8 have posted over the total. Cleveland has played over 5 of 6 times as a road dog from_100 to +125 and 15 of 20 vs winning teams. Look for this game to push over the total tonight. On Thursday the NBA Finals Double Perfect Historical system side takes center stage along with the 5* MLB Game of the Week from a Powerful 96% System that dates to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Totals play. Take Cleveland and Kansas City to go over 7.5 runs. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2015)

Huge T.G.I.F MLB Card has a Rare 6* MLB Totals system that averages 13 runs since 2004, a 5* 17-1 MLB Dog with bite and a 14-1 Dominator system. Thursday card sweeps in MLB + NBA Free MLB Totals system Below.

The Free MLB Totals system play is on the Over 9 runs in the Houston at Toronto game. Rotation numbers 919/920 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system from the MLB League wide database that plays to the over for home favorites off a road dog win by 5 or more runs, like Toronto, if they are taking on a team like Houston that comes in off a home favored loss while scoring 2 or less runs.. Toronto averages 5.3 runs at home. 5 runs per game vs right handers and has played over the total in 6 of 8 Friday games. Houston averages 5.2 runs on the road . They have R. Hernandez going and he has a 7.03 era in his last 3 starts. Look for Houston to put up some runs against Jays right A. Sanchez as this game goes over the total. On Friday we start the weekend big with a Rare 6* Release a huge never lost totals system that averages 13 runs per game. There is also a 5* 17-1 MLB Power angle dog play with an 11-2 system and a 14-1 Dominator system that wins by an average 3 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book with the most powerful data in the industry as we Continue to cash in bases. For the free play. Take Houston and Toronto to play over the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2015)

Saturday card has big NHL Game 2 Stanley Cup Finals system, the Belmont Stakes analysis  and the A.L. Central Power system Game Of the Year and a 100% total. Free MLB Total Below.

The Free MLB Totals Play is on the under in the Oakland at Boston game at 4:05 eastern. In the series here the last 4 have stayed under the total. Boston has struggled at the plate vs right handers and Oakland has their worst offensive output on the road in day games. This game fits a solid totals system that has gone under 17 of 21 times the last 10+ seasons for road dogs  of less than +140 with a total of 8 or less if they lost a  road dog by 2 or more runs and had 5 or more hits, vs an opponent off a home win that scored 4 or less runs on 10 or  more hits. Chavez goes for Oakland and he has pitched under in 6 of 7 games and has a stellar 2.11 era. Kelly for Boston should do well and has pitched under In all 3 starts vs A.L. West teams. Look for this one to stay under. The Saturday card has The 14th Belmont Stakes analysis as well as a Game 2 NHL Stanley Cup Finals system that dates to 1939. In MLB the lead play is the A.L.Central Game of The Year from a Huge super system and a 100% totals. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free play. Take the Under in the Oakland at Boston game.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 7, 2015)

Sunday card led by a Huge Triple  Perfect NBA Finals game 2 Historical system side. In MLB its an Early 19-1 Blowout system and a Later Afternoon Power play. Top plays in MLB + NHL Cash big.  Free MLB ESPN Play below.

The Free MLB ESPN Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 914 at 8:05 eastern. The Dodgers are averaging 4.7 run per game at home and Have Z. Greinke on the mound. Greinkes home teams are 38-4 as a home favorite of -140 or more if they did not blow a 5 or more runs lead in his last start in a game where between 2-12 runs were scored. He has also won 10 of his last 11 at home in June starts and has a solid 1.97 era this year. L. Lynn goes for St. Louis and he has lost 7 of his last 8 on the road. In his last 2 starts here in LA. Lynn has allowed 9 runs in 8 innings. The Cardinals have lost 4 of 5 as a road dog in this range. Look for the Dodgers to take the finale. On Sunday a Powerful 3 game card takes center stage led by a Big Triple Perfect NBA Finals game 2 release and a Pair of MLB Super systems plays, one is an early 19-1 Blowout the other a Big Revenger play. MLB + NHL Top plays cash big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play. Take the LA. Dodgers.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2015)

Monday card has the NHL Total Of the Month, and the 100% Interleague Total Of the Month in MLB. There is also a 5* MLB Totals that beats the line by over 4 runs on average. MLB Cashes out on Sunday going 3-1 as well as a big 5* on the Cavs. Free MLB Road warrior play below.
The Free MLB Road warrior play is on the Philadelphia Phillies. Game 953 at 7:10 eastern. The Phillies have not lost to the Reds when Hamels has pitched winning 14 straight times, including last week at home against the Reds and M. Leake. Hamels has a 1.96 era in his last 3 starts and has allowed 1 run in his last 22 inning here in Cincinnati. Leake has lost 6 of 7 vs the Phillies. He is 1-4 at home with a 6.91 home era this year and has a 6.88 era in his last 3 starts. The Phillies are 13-5 on the road off a win by 2 or more runs if they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Phillies to surprise the Reds and take game one of the series. On Monday there are 3 Powerful plays up. In MLB the 100% Interleague total of the Month and a 5* N.L. Total that beats the line by over 4 runs on average. In the Stanley Cup Finals the NHL Playoff Total of the Month backed with several high end angles takes center stage. MLB Cashed big hitting 3 of 4 and the NBA Top 5* on Cleveland also cashed. Contact at 646-269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free MLB Play. Take Philadelphia.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2015)

Tuesday NBA Game of the Month has 19-1 NBA Playoff system + huge historical system. MLB 94% Totals system averages 14 runs. MLB Top play cashes out on Monday. Free MLB Play below

The Free MLB Play is on the Detroit Tigers. Game 930 at 7:05 eastern. After a long losing streak the tigers have now taken 2 straight. they come back home to take on Chicago Cubs team that 3 of 4 in Washington. The Tigers have won 9 of the last 10 in this series and have dominated at home vs N.L. Central teams. The Tigers have won 4 of the last 5 at home vs leftys and should get a solid outing tonight vs A. Sanchez. The Cubs have Lester going and he has allowed 7 runs in 9 innings in his last 2 starts here in Detroit. Look for the Tigers to cool off the Cubs tonight. On Tuesday we go for 3 straight wins in the Finals with a huge 19-1Playoff system that dates to 1991 and a historical all time system. In MLB Action the lead play is a big totals system that has cashed 94% since 2004 and averages 14 runs. Jump on now and put the Power of this devastating data on your side. For the free MLB play. Take Detroit.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2015)

Wednesday card led by the 27-1 National League Game of the Month from a system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. There is also the Stanley Cup Finals Game 4 Historical system that has lost once since 1939. Free MLB Totals Play below

The MLB Free totals play is on the under 8 runs in the KC Royals at Minnesota Twins game at 8:05 eastern. This one looks to be a low scoring affair here tonight with Volquez and Gibson going. Volquez for KC has 3.26 Era and has a 2.18 era vs the Twins, allowing just 4 runs in 14 innings against them this year. KC also has a solid 1.77 bullpen era and has gone under in 8 straight. Gibson for the Twins has a 2.03 era vs the The Roylas and has allowed just 4 runs in 15 home innings vs KC. He has a stellar 2.35 home era this year. KC has gone under in 6 of 7 as a road favorite from -100 to -125 and 16 of 21 vs winning teams. Look for this one to go under the total tonight. On Hump day get on the "Giving end" with a huge 27-1 National League Game of the Month from a system That wins by 4 runs per game. There is also the NHL Stanley Cup Finals game 4 Power system that has lost one time since 1939. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on this card now and put the power of the most innovative data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take the Twins and Royals to go under the 8 run total tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2015)

Thursday triple pack led by the Double Perfect NBA Finals Power system play with a lead system dating to 1991, and 2 Big MLB Sides one is the 100% Revenge Game of the Month winning by an average 3 runs, the other a 90% Road warrior system side. Free MLB Totals play below.
The Free MLB Totals Play is on the under 8.5 runs in the Washington at Milwaukee game. Rotation numbers 909/910 at 8:05 eastern. This game has a powerful 88% totals system that dates to 2004 and plays to the under in game 1 of a series when we have a road favorite like Washington that is off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs and is taking on a home team that lost on the road and had 4 or less hits like the Brewers last night. These games average around 6 runs long term. The Nationals are averaging 2.6 runs the past week and the Brewers have gone under in 6 of the last 8. Garza goes for the Brewers and he has 2 solid starts here vs the Nationals allowing 4 runs in 13 innings. He will be opposed by T. Roark who has a 2.45 road era and shut down the Brewers in his only starts against them going 7 score less innings. Look for this game to go under. On Thursday a powerful 3 Game Card takes center stage with a Double Perfect NBA Game 4 Finals system releaser and the MLB Revenge Game Of the Month from a perfect system as well as a 90% road warrior system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-2695269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play. Take the under 8.5 runs in the Washington at Milwaukee game.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2015)

golden contender said:


> Thursday triple pack led by the Double Perfect NBA Finals Power system play with a lead system dating to 1991, and 2 Big MLB Sides one is the 100% Revenge Game of the Month winning by an average 3 runs, the other a 90% Road warrior system side. Free MLB Totals play below.
> The Free MLB Totals Play is on the under 8.5 runs in the Washington at Milwaukee game. Rotation numbers 909/910 at 8:05 eastern. This game has a powerful 88% totals system that dates to 2004 and plays to the under in game 1 of a series when we have a road favorite like Washington that is off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs and is taking on a home team that lost on the road and had 4 or less hits like the Brewers last night. These games average around 6 runs long term. The Nationals are averaging 2.6 runs the past week and the Brewers have gone under in 6 of the last 8. Garza goes for the Brewers and he has 2 solid starts here vs the Nationals allowing 4 runs in 13 innings. He will be opposed by T. Roark who has a 2.45 road era and shut down the Brewers in his only starts against them going 7 score less innings. Look for this game to go under. On Thursday a powerful 3 Game Card takes center stage with a Double Perfect NBA Game 4 Finals system releaser and the MLB Revenge Game Of the Month from a perfect system as well as a 90% road warrior system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-2695269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play. Take the under 8.5 runs in the Washington at Milwaukee game.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2015)

T.G.I.F Power card has The 100% Interleague Total Of The Month and a Rare 19-0 Blowout system headlining the card. Both top plays Warriors and Marlins win on Thursday. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the Miami Marlins. Game 958 at 7:10 eastern. We cashed big with Miami in an easy win last night and we like them again tonight as they qualify in a 53-16 database system that pertains to home favorites off a blowout win by 5 or more runs vs an opponent off a loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits. Colorado has lost 5 straight on the road off a road dog loss by 5+ runs. This game is a rematch between these two pitchers Kendrick and Ureana as the Rockies won 3-2 at home last week. Now Miami has them at home. Kendrick as a terrible 5.74 road era and Ureana pitched well last week 6 innings 1 run in the loss. Miami bounces back tonight. On Friday a powerful card is led by the Inter League Total of the Month from a Never lost totals system and a Big Blowout system side also from a 19-0 Dominator system. Last night top plays cashed big. more Damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend big. For the free MLB Play Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2015)

Saturday Top play alert NHL Highest rated Stanley Cup Finals Play of the Year from a 100% Historical database system that goes all the way back to 1939. In Bases we have an Afternoon Blowout system and an Undefeated totals system in the evening. Free MLB afternoon Totals system below.

On Saturday the free MLB Totals system Play is on the Under 6.5 runs in the Mets at Braves game at 4:10 Eastern. Big time pitching match here between J. Degrom vs Shelby Miller. Degrom has been Superb at home allowing just 7 runs in 59 innings and 1 run 13 innings in his last 2 starts vs the Braves. Miller faces a Mets team that is ranked 13th in scoring in the N.L. .Miller has allowed just 10 runs in 44 road innings. the Mets have one of the best bullpen Era/s in Baseball which has allowed the fewest hits. Look for this one to be low scoring. Take the Under. On Saturday there are 3 Big Plays up. In the NHL its the Stanley Cup Finals Highest rated Play of the Year from a perfect Historical system that goes all the way back to 1939. In MLB we have an Undefeated totals system at night an Afternoon Blowout system. MLB Cashed out big again last night winning 2 of 3. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Roll your book like wholesale carpet on Saturday. For the free play take the Mets and Braves to play under 6.5 runs.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday Card has the NBA Finals Highest Rated Double perfect system Play of the year along with an Undefeated MLB Dog of the Month in Early Action and the Sunday night ESPN Totals play. NBA hits on 5 of last 6. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB Power system Play is on the NY. Mets. Game 952 at 1:15 eastern. The Mets were caught late on Saturday losing to Atlanta in extra innings after a blown save, as they were without their closer J. Familia. The Mets are 14-5 in day games and have won 6 of 9 on Sunday. They have Dillion Gee the 6th man in this rotation going and he has won 5 of his last 7 home starts and the last 3 here at CITI against Atlanta allowing just 5 runs in 20 innings. The Braves Counter with Foltynewicz and he has lost all 3 road starts and has an elevated 5.50 era in his last 3 outings. The Mets also fit a solid league wide database system here that has won 24 of 32 times since 2004 and plays on home favorites off a home favored loss that scored 4 or less runs and has 10 or more hits while committing 3 or more errors, if their opponent, the Braves in this case are off a road win. Look for the Mets to take the rubber game here today. End the week big on Sunday as the Highest Rated NBA Finals plays of the year takes center stage and has 2 Never lost Power systems one that goes all the way back to the inception of the playoffs. In MLB Action its the 100% Dog of the Month from an Undefeated system and the ESPN Sunday night total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side as we look to go 4-1 in the NBA Finals. For the free play. Make it the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2015)

Monday card has a big 5* 100% MLB Blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs per game and a Road warrior system. In the Stanley Cup Finals its the Game 6 upper system play. Free MLB System Play below

The MLB Free power system play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates, Game 902 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates have won 9 of 12 so far in June and welcome in the Whitesox tonight. Chicago has lost 6 of 7 on the road off a 1 run road loss if they scored 2 or less runs. The Pirates are 6-1 at home off a 1 run home win if they scored 2 or less runs in the win. For our database system we are playing against road dogs like Chicago off a -140 or higher road favored loss by 1 run if they scored less than 3 runs and are playing an opponent off a home win. Pittsburgh has a nice pitching edge with Liriano over Rodon. Look for the Pirates to take the opener. On Monday there are 3 Big plays up 2 in MLB, one is a 5* Blowout System that is Perfect since 2004 and wins by 4 runs on average. In the Stanley cup Finals its the game 6 Power system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big With the most powerful data available. For the free play. Play on the Pirates.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2015)

Tuesday Card has a Rare 6* Triple system NBA Finals Super system side and a 19-0 Triple Perfect MLB Dominator with a Lead angle that is perfect since 1997. Monday cashed big. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB Power system Play is on the Baltimore Orioles on the Run line at -1.5 runs. Game 972 at 7:10 eastern. This a tale of two teams going in different directions as Baltimore I averaging over 6 runs the past week and has been on a major run. The Phillies have been floundering losing at an alarming rate and scoring just  2,4 runs the past week. They send J. Williams to the mound and they are 0-6 in his road starts as he has an elevated 7.18 road era. Tillman for the Orioles makes his first starts vs a Phillies team that is 7-26 on the road and 0-5 as a dog in tis range. The Phils have lost 8 of 9 on the road vs A.L. Teams while the Orioles are 6-1 at home off a home win where they scored 4 or less runs. There is also a nice 10-2 Power system attached to this game. Look for Baltimore to take another from the Phillies. On Tuesday a rare 6* Tripe system NBA Finals release takes center stage. Rob has dominated the NBA Playoffs again this season. In MLB the lead play is a 19-0 Triple Perfect Dominator with a Powerful League wide system and a 100% angle that dates to 1997. Last nights card cashed big in all sports. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book with the most innovative data available. For the free play. Take Baltimore on the run line. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2015)

Hump day Power system card has 3 Big MLB Plays one is the 100% Total of the week, there is also a rare underdog system that is perfect the last few years. MLB Top play on NY. Mets cashes out on Tuesday. Free MLB System Play below 

The Free MLB System Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 917 at 8:10 eastern. The Pirates are streaking and have won 6 straight  and 11 of 14 this month, They fit a solid system from the database that plays on road favorites off a home win, vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs. The Pirates have won 21 of 30 vs losing teams and are scoring nearly 5 runs per game vs leftys. The Whitesox struggle vs left handed pitchers scoring under 3 runs and hitting just .194. The Pirates have a solid road bullpen era at 2.45. Both pitchers have struggled but we will back J. Locker over J. Danks tonight. Play on Pittsburgh. On Hump day a powerful 3 game card takes center stage with the 100% MLB Total of the week leading the way along with a 100% Dog system and more. Last nights top MLB Cashed big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the most powerful data in the industry for the free play. Take Pittsburgh.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2015)

Throwback Thursday card led by the MLB Interleague Game of the Month from a Big 43-6 power system and the MLB Total of the Week from a Massive totals system beating the posted total line by over 3 runs on average. Free MLB play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Power angle play is on the LA. Dodgers on the run line at -1.5 runs at 10:10 eastern. The Dodgers are big favorites here and should be with Z. Greinke pitching. Greinke home teams are 39-5 if they are favored at -140 or higher and did not blow a 5 or more runs lead in his last start in a game where between 2-12 runs were scored, that angle has cashed several times for us the past few seasons. Greinke is 10-2 in home June start sand has a stellar 2.08 home era. Texas starts Ranaudo who has lost his last 2 road starts. The Dodgers are 16-3 as a home favorite in this range and should coast in this one. On Thursday a powerful card is up and led by the Interleague Blowout System Game of the Month and our totals system of the week which is from a system that beats the line by an average 3 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@Aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of the award winning database on your side. For the free play take the LA. Dodgers on the runs line at -1.5. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 19, 2015)

T.G.I.F Card led by the A.L. West Total of the Year with a 100% Totals system and 5 perfect power angles. There is also a Big Power system blowout side and the Arena league Football Play. MLB Top plays Thursday cashes easily Free MLB System Play below

On Friday the Free MLB System Play is on the Colorado Rockies. Game 910 at 8:40 eastern. Colorado has won 4 of 5 as a home favorite off a home loss vs an opponent off a loss in game 1 of a series. They fit a nice 80% power system from the database tonight that plays on home favorites with a total that is 10 or higher if they are off a home dog loss and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent that was a road dog last night and is  losing team on the year. The Brewers are 3-15 vs losing teams and have been slumping of late. They are hitting just .219 vs leftys and thats what they will see tonight in Colorado Lefty Delarosa, who has won 11 of his 14 home decisions. Jungmann goes for Milwaukee and this will be a tough venue for the young right tonight. Look for Colorado to take the opener. On Friday the A.L. West total of the year takes center stage with a never lost totals system that dates to 2004 and 5 Perfect totals angles. There is also a Big blowout system similar to last nights easy top play MLB Winner. We also have the Arena league football play and more .Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with one of the nations leading all sports analysts and continue to cash out. For the free MLB System play. Take Colorado. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 20, 2015)

Huge Saturday card up with Rare 6* 100% Dominator system along with a 94% MLB Totals system. Friday top play over LA and Oakland cashes easily. Free MLB Power Angle Play below.

On Saturday the free MLB Road warrior play is on the St. Louis Cardinals game 959 at 7:10 eastern. St. Louis is the highest scoring team in the league and has the #1 road era. The Phillies are ranked 13th in both Era and scoring. J. Lackey starts for the Cardinals and he has better overall number than A. Harang for the Phillies who has lost his last 9 starts vs the Cards. St. Louis is 36-16 vs right handers. The Phillies are 1-5 as a home dog in this range and have lost 10o f the last 11. Look for St. Louis to get the win. To jump on all of Robs award winning selections contact at 646-269-5269. For the 1* MLB Road warrior. Play on the Cardinals. On Saturday its another Powerful MLB Card led by a rare 6* Never lost MLB Super system side and a 94% MLB Totals system and more. Friday card cashes big with Top A,L. West total over LA And Oakland an easy winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play. Were taking St. Louis.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 21, 2015)

Sunday night ESPN MLB Total Of The Month head lines the card in the San Francisco at LA. Dodgers game. Free MLB Afternoon totals system below.

The Free MLB Play is on the Under 7.5 runs in the LAA at Oakland game. Rotation numbers  925/926 at 4:10 eastern. This game fits a never lost totals system that dates to 2004 and plays under for home favorites at -145 or less with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win by 2 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs on 10 or more hits, vs an opponent of a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits with 1 or less errors. The Angels are 10 of 14 under vs leftys and 7 of 10 on Sunday. They have G. Richards going and he has been solid in his last 2 starts vs Oakland allowing just a pair of runs in 13 innings. He will oppose lefty S. Kazmir who has a 1.27 home era this year. Look for a lower scoring game take the under. Sunday night ESPN Total of the Month head lines the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 22, 2015)

Big MLB Monday card has the Highest Rated A.L. Central Play of the Year with 3 Perfect Systems and Angles taking center stage with a Perfect totals system. Both MLB Top plays cashed again on Sunday. Free MLB System Play below.

The free MLB Power system Play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 956 at 7:10 eastern. Tampa has had the Jays number winning 6 of the 7 in the series this year and all 3 at home holding the Jays to 2 runs per game on .173 hitting. Tampa has won 14 of 20 this month and are a solid 17-8 vs winning teams. To ties in a powerful league wide system from the database, we not that home teams off a road dog loss like Tampa that scored 2 or less runs and are now taking on a team like Toronto that lost by 2 or more runs as a home favorite, have won 80% of the time since 2004. The Jays have Hutchison going but he has a dreadful 9.47 road era. He will oppose Andriese for Tampa has who has won 3 of 4 with a 3.26 era. Look for the Rays to take down the Jays tonight. On Monday you can take down your book with a the Highest Rated A.L. Central Play of the Year with a huge MLB System and 3 Perfect Angles. There is also an Undefeated totals system with solid statistical indicators on the card. On Sunday we cashed both Big Top plays in MLB. Get the week started right. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get both big winners. For the free MLB Play tonight. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good articles out there ..it has got a good information..


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2015)

Ruby Tuesday card has two big MLB 100% Totals systems, one is the Total of the month with 7 statistical indicators, there is also a 94% MLB Dog system with 2 Undefeated angles. Monday top Twins wins easily. Free MLB System play below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the NY. Mets. Game 909 at 8:10 eastern. The Mets have lost 5 straight but ease into a solid spot here tonight against a Brewers team that is just 11-24 at home, and has lost 4 of 5 here off a road loss and 7 0f 8 as a home favorite in this range. The Brew crew has lost 8 of 10 on Tuesdays and 5 of 7 if they allowed 10 or more runs last out. In fact since 2004 all home favorites that lost as a road dog by 2 or more runs, while scoring 4 or less runs on at least 5+ hits have lost 80% of the time vs a team like the Mets that scored 4 or less run in a road favored loss. The Mets should muster some runs tonight against M. Fiers who has an elevated 5.45 home era and a 7.20 era vs the Mets. Niese for the Mets has won 2 of 3 vs Milwaukee. Look for the Mets to take advantage of a team they can handle tonight. On Tuesday a powerful MLB Card takes center stage with 2 Perfect totals systems going. One is the Total of the Month, both have several high end stat indicators. There is also a 94% Dog system in effect. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. Mondays top play on Minnesota wins easily. For the free play. Make it the Mets. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2015)

Hump day card led by the MLB System Game of the Week with a rare 16-1 Pitching angle and a Powerful dog system that is 10 games over .500. MLB goes 3-1 on Tuesday. Free MLB Power Angle Play below.

The Free MLB Power angle Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 952 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates are off a comeback 7-6 win over the Reds last night and have now won 8 straight as a home favorite. They are a solid 24-9 vs losing teams. The Reds are 8-15 vs losing team and have lost 14 of 16 as a road dog ad 10 of 15 on the road if the total is 7 or less. The Pirates have G. Cole matching up against M.Leake for the 3rd time this season and the 3rd time should be the charm and Leake and the Reds have beat Cole and The Pirates in the first 2 meetings. Look for the Pirates to make the Reds walk the plank tonight. On Hump day we Bring the bang with the Power system MLB Game of the Week with a 16-1 Pitching angle and a Solid MLB Dog system that is 10 games .over .500. Tuesday card cashes out hitting 3 of 4. More Damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 For the free play. Take the Pittsburgh Pirates. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 25, 2015)

Thursday Card is led by the MLB Game of the Month from a Blowout system that dates to 2004 and wins by an average 7-2 score. Wednesday card sweeps going 3-0. Free MLB Road warrior system play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Road warrior system Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 913 at 7:10 eastern. The Cards are 39015 vs right handed pitchers  and have won 6 of 8 on Thursdays. Miami has now lost 6 of the last 7 and are 1-6 at home off a home loss by 5 or more runs. Road favorites like St. Louis are 13-2 if they are off a road favored win by 5 or more runs in a game where the total was 8 or less and they are taking on a team off a home loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits and both teams played error free in that game. The Pitching between Lynn and Haren looks even. However Lynn has won his last 3 vs Miami and Haren has lost his last 3 vs St. Louis. Look for the Cards to take the finale Wednesday all 3 selections were winners on Thursday night the lead play is the MLB Game of the  Month from an Incredible system that's is winning by over 5 runs since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on it now and cash big With the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2015)

T.G.I.F MLB 100% Divisional Blowout Game of the Year Takes Center stage along with  a91%b Dog and a Late night 90% Dominator system. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB Power system play is on the SF. Giants. Game 964 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants  are the beneficiary of a solid 91% system that plays against Colorado and all road dogs off a home win that are playing a team off a home favored win by 5 or more runs and scored 10 or more runs. Colorado has lost 5 of 6 as a road dog and will have Bettis making his first start here in SF. He has a 4.96 era in his last 3 starts and will take on Tim Hudson who is 7-1 ats home vs Colorado. With the Rockies having lost 8 of 11 on Fridays we will back the Giants tonight to take the opener. On Friday a powerful card in MLB Takes center stage with the 100% Divisional Game Of The Year from a Huge Blowout system that wins in average by over 3 runs per game, along with a 90% Late night Super system side and a rare 91% Dog with bite system. MLB has been piping hot. Jump on now at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and put the most powerful data available in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take the SF. Giants.


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 26, 2015)

You choose the words very wisely..


----------



## golden contender (Jun 27, 2015)

Saturday card has our Highest Rated 6* Perfect system Blowout taking center stage and this system ins undefeated and winning on average by 4 runs per game on Saturday afternoon. There is also a Powerful totals system Of the Week and more. Friday card goes 3-1 with our top division play a solid winner. Free MLB Play below

The free MLB Total on Saturday is on the under in the Reds at Mets game. Rotation numbers 907/908. at 4:10 eastern. Last night the Mets won their2nd straight despite mustering just 2 hits, as Noah Syndergaard shut down the Reds. The Mets have struggled at the plate and are 14th in the N.L in scoring. They are however a solid 4th ranked in home Era and have Harvey going. The Mets have played under in 10 of the last 11. Harvey will take on Lorenzen for the Reds who has allowed 1 or less run in 3 of his 4 road starts. The Reds are 11th in road scoring and 6 of 8 here have stayed under the total. For the MLB Total take the Mets and Reds Under. On Saturday the highest rated 6* play from a Blowout system winning on average by 4 runs per game the past 11 seasons, leads the way along with an MLB Total Of the Week. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. On Friday we cashed out on 3 of our 4 selections including the Divisional play. For the free play today take the Reds and Mets to play under.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2015)

Sunday Double Game Of the Month plays in MLB. In early action its 20-1 A.L. Central Super system Play and at night on ESPN the N.L Central Game Of the Month with a 50-8 League Wide system along with 2 perfect angles. Free MLB Play below

The free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Cleveland at Baltimore game. Rotation numbers 971/972 at 1:35 eastern. This game fits a long winded and very technical totals system that plays to the under for home favorites like Balty that are off a 1 run home dog win and scored 4 or less runs vs an opponent like Cleveland that lost by 1 run as a road favorite. The Indians have Bauer going and he has a fantastic 1.10 road era and has played under in all 5 road starts. He will take on Tillman for Baltimore who has pitched under in his last 2 home starts vs Cleveland and 7 of the last 9 at home in June. In fact he is 6-0 to the under vs the Indians Cleveland has posted unders in 7 of 8 on the road off a road favored loss and 21 of 31 on the road this year. Baltimore has gone under in 10 of 12 at home off a home dog win. Look for this one to stay under today. On Sunday end the week big in bases with the Early N.L. Central Game Of the Month from a 20-1 Power system, at night on ESPN its the N.L. Central Game of the Month that has a Super system that has won 50 of 58 times since 2004 and also has 2 Perfect angles. MLB as cashed 3 of the last 4. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Bases with the most Powerful data available. For the Free Play. Take Cleveland and Baltimore to play under the total.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 29, 2015)

Monday the MLB Dog of the Month from a 19-2 Angle takes center stage along with a 100% Totals system that dates to 2004 and averages 12.6 runs on average. Sunday card sweeps going 3-0. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB road warrior system Play is on the Milwaukee Brewers. Game 901 at 7:05 eastern. The Brewers have won 4 of 5 on the road as a favorite off a home win and have won 4 of 5 on the road if the total is 8 to 8.5. The Road team has won 7 straight in tis series and Philly is 1-4 as a home dog off a home dog win and scored 5+ runs. They have lost 16 of 24 this month and their manager Ryne Sandberg who resigned. Nelson for Milwaukee has better numbers than O,sullivan for the Phillies. Make it Milwaukee tonight. On Monday the lead play is the MLB Dog of The Month from a 19-2 Angle, there is also a Powerful 100% Undefeated totals system that averages 12.6 runs since 2004. Sunday card sweeps winning all 3 selections. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the Most powerful and exclusive data available. For the free play. Take The Brewers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2015)

Ruby Tuesday card has 2 Perfect system Plays, one is a Divisional Totals system with an Undefeated pitching indicator, the other a perfect system road warrior. MLB Sweeps again 6-0 last 2 nights Free MLB Play below. 


On Tuesday the free MLB Play is on the SD. Padres. Game 980 at 10:10 eastern. The Padres are 5-1 with a day off and are averaging over 5 runs per game vs left handers this season. The Pads fit a powerful system that is 20-3 since 2004 and plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home loss by 2 or more runs and had 1 or less errors, vs an opponent like Seattle that scored 2 or less runs in a 1 run road loss. The Padres are 4-1 as a home favorite off a home loss. Seattle has lost 4 of the last 5 here and 8 of 10 on the road vs N.L. Teams. Kennedey for the Padres has allowed just 3 earned runs in his last 3 starts and will look to avenge a mediocre outing against the mariners earlier in the season. Montgomery for Seattle is making just his 2nd road starts vs a team that does well vs leftys. Take San Diego here. On Tuesday the lead plays are a 100% MLB Divisional totals system with an Undefeated pitching angle and a Never lost road warrior system. MLB Has been hot, cashing again last night with top dog winner on Boston and now 6-0 last 2 days. Contact at  goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the month big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take the Padres.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2015)

Hump day MLB Power system card led by the 100% Total of the Week and a big 5* 100% Blowout system with 5 Power angles. MLB on a solid Run. Free MLB matinee Power Angle play below.

The Free MLB Power Angle play is on the Oakland A/S/ Game 924 at 3:35 eastern. Oakland fits a solid last game of a series system here that pertains to Inter league Games. Colorado has lost 35 of the last 47 vs American League teams and 7 straight heading into last nights game with Oakland. They are scoring under 3 runs and hitting .219 on the season in these games. They have Betts Making the start and he has a pedestrian like 4.50 Road era. he will oppose Oakland righty J. Hahn who has a 3.25 home era and a 2.21 era in his last 3 starts. Oakland is averaging over 5 runs per game the past week and  8 runs per game vs National League team. Oakland has won 36 of 51 vs N.L. Teams. Look for them to take the finale here today. On Hump day the lead play is the 100% MLB Power system Total of the week. along with a 5* Never Lost Blowout system, bit data to 200. MLB has been piping hit this week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful card on your side as we start the month of July off big. For the free play. Take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2015)

Throwback Thursday led by the MLB Blowout system Game of the Week and a 5* Double Perfect WNBA Play. MLB Cashes 2 of 3 on Wednesday. Free MLB System Play below.

On Thursday the free play is on the KC. Royals. Game 970 at 8:10 eastern. KC fits the nice system below which has won 12 of 14 times the past few years and plays on home favorites off a road loss vs an opponent like the Twins off a 1 run road loss where they had 4 or less hits. The Twins as a team are 1-7 on the road off a road loss if they had 4 or less hits. KC has won 15 of 21 here in the series, thy are 6-2 on Thursday and have won both times as a home favorite off a road loss. C. Young is on the mound and he has shit down the Twins through 6+ in his lone starts vs them this year. He has won 7 of 10 with a 2.71 era this year. Gibson goes for the Twins and he has allowed 9 runs in 11 innings in his last 2 vs KC. Look for the Royals to take the opener. On Thursday its another Powerful MLB card led by the Blowout system Game of the Week and a Double perfect 5* WNBA Release. Last night we cashed 2 of 3 in MLB as we stay hot. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take KC. RV

SU:
12-2

Team
5.1
Opp
2.6 


Aug 21, 2007  box  Tue  home  Orioles  Erik Bedard - L  Rangers  Vicente Padilla - R  6-2  4  W  0.0  P  8-5  0-0  6-0  -240  8.0  9  
Jun 23, 2009  box  Tue  home  Diamondbacks  Max Scherzer - R  Rangers  Matt Harrison - L  8-2  6  W  1.0  O  11-8  0-1  6-0  -135  9.0  9  
Jul 03, 2009  box  Fri  home  Rockies  Jorge De La Rosa - L  Diamondbacks  Max Scherzer - R  5-0  5  W  -4.5  U  7-4  1-3  5-0  -130  9.5  9  
Jul 31, 2009  box  Fri  home  Athletics  Dallas Braden - L  Blue Jays  Scott Richmond - R  8-5  3  W  5.0  O  10-10  0-3  7-0  -125  8.0  9  
Aug 31, 2009  box  Mon  home  Padres  Tim Stauffer - R  Nationals  Livan Hernandez - R  3-1  2  W  -4.0  U  7-8  0-0  2-0  -155  8.0  9  
May 03, 2010  box  Mon  home  White Sox  Jake Peavy - R  Royals  Gil Meche - R  5-1  4  W  -3.5  U  11-6  0-1  5-0  -175  9.5  9  
Jul 20, 2012  box  Fri  home  Diamondbacks  Trevor Cahill - R  Astros  Bud Norris - R  13-8  5  W  12.0  O  14-14  2-1  9-2  -180  9.0  9  
Sep 13, 2012  box  Thu  home  Dodgers  Josh Beckett - R  Cardinals  Lance Lynn - R  1-2  -1  L  -4.5  U  6-10  0-1  1-1  -125  7.5  9  
Oct 06, 2012  box  Sat  home  Giants  Matt Cain - R  Reds  Johnny Cueto - R  2-5  -3  L  0.5  O  7-9  0-1  0-4  -125  6.5  9  
Apr 16, 2013  box  Tue  home  Orioles  Jake Arrieta - R  Rays  Roberto Hernandez - R  5-4  1  W  0.0  P  6-6  0-1  4-1  -120  9.0  9  
May 22, 2014  box  Thu  home  Mariners  Roenis Elias - L  Astros  Jarred Cosart - R  3-1  2  W  -3.5  U  6-4  0-0  2-1  -155  7.5  9  
Jul 21, 2014  box  Mon  home  Mariners  Roenis Elias - L  Mets  Jon Niese - L  5-2  3  W  -0.5  U  14-9  1-0  4-0  -126  7.5  9  
Aug 22, 2014  box  Fri  home  Diamondbacks  Josh Collmenter - R  Padres  Odrisamer Despaigne - R  5-1  4  W  -2.5  U  7-4  0-2  5-0  -120  8.5  9  
Jun 23, 2015  box  Tue  home  Brewers  Mike Fiers - R  Mets  Jon Niese - L  3-2  1  W  -3.0  U  9-4  1-1  1-1  -145  8.0  9 

Jul 02, 2015  Thu  home  Royals  Chris Young - R  Twins  Kyle Gibson - R  -145  7.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 3, 2015)

T.G.I.F MLB Plays are up and led by a Rare 6* Blowout system that also has 11 statistical indicators, in totals action its another Powerful system that has won all 11 times since 2004. Thursday card goes 3-1. Free MLB Matinee system Play below.

On Friday the Free MLB Matinee system Play is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 902 at 2:10 eastern. The Cubs are back home after their sweep of the Mets. A historic win as they swept a 7 or more game series for the first time since 1885. Today they fit a solid system that cashes over 85% since 2004 that plays on home teams off a road win vs an opponent off a home win like the Marlins. Chicago has won 6 of the last 7 as a home favorite. Miami has lost 7 of the last 8 as a road dog. J.Hammel for The Cubs has a solid 2.20 home era and has won his last 3 vs the Fish. Koehler for Miami has a 6.45 road era and a 5.23 era vs the Cubs. Look for Chicago to take the opener. On Friday another Powerful MLB Card is up. Last night we were 3-1 as we stay hot. Tonight the lead plays are a rare 6* MLB Blowout system that has 11 power angles and a 5* MLB Totals system that is perfect since 2004 and wins on average by 3+ runs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start 4th of July weekend off with a bang as we use the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2015)

4th Of July Saturday card has an Afternoon Power system that's winning by an average 3 runs per game since 2004 and a Powerful totals system on the evening card. Free MLB Totals System Play below- Enjoy the 4th.

The Free MLB Totals play on the 4th of July is on the Under in the NY. Mets at LA. Dodgers game At 7:15 eastern. The Mets have played under in 27 of 38 on the road and have played under in 9 of the last 10 overall. Coming into this series they have scored 2 or less runs in 10 of the last 11 and now must Face Z. Greinke who has pitched under in the last 5 starts and 8 of 9 in July appearances. He has allowed 1 or less run in his last 6 starts going 39 innings allowing just 5 runs. The Mets have M. Harvey going and he has gone under in  3 straight allowing 2 runs in 19 innings. This game also fits a nice 77% totals system based on last night low scoring affair. Get all of 4th of July Saturday plays including the Big totals system and the afternoon Dominator system that wins by an average 3 runs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com. For the MLB Totals play. Take the Under. Mets at Dodgers and have a happy and healthy Fourth Of July. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 5, 2015)

Sunday night MLB Play of the Year highlights the Card along with a 100% Total system in afternoon action. World Cup Play below.
On Sunday the Free FIFA World cup Selection is on Team USA at 7:00 eastern televised on Fox Network. Team USA has an extra day of rest after taking down the vaunted German team shutting them out 2-0. Now they take on Japan in the final. Japan advanced due to an own goal by the England team in stoppage time. USA is ready to avenge the World cup Finals loss to Japan 4 years ago. Look for Stars and Stripes to rule the night. On Sunday there are 2 Big MLB Plays up one Is the Sunday bases Play of the year. MLB is piping hot and swept the board going 3-0 last night. Contact at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big in MLB Action. For the free selection take Teams USA as the ladies get it done. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 6, 2015)

Monday the 33-1 N.L. Central Game Of the Month takes Center Stage along with a 94% totals system that has 7 Big stat indicators. MLB Top plays cash out on Sunday. MLB Totals system Play below.
On Monday the free MLB Totals play is under 7 runs in the San Diego Padres at Pittsburgh Pirates game at 7:05 eastern. This Game fits a solid League wide totals system that cashes 80% since 2004 playing the under for home teams like the Pirates that are off a home favored win while scoring 5 or more runs, if they are playing an opponent like the Padres that are off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs.  San Diego has stayed under in 35 of 51 games as a road dog in this range and in their last 3 games overall. They have played under in 3 straight and are scoring 2.7 runs the past week. The Pirates have A.J. Burnett pitching and he has a stellar 1.29 home Era and has pitched under in 4 of his last 5 home July starts. Shields for the Padres pitched well allowing just 2 runs in 6 innings earlier on vs the Pirates and has allowed just 4 runs in 19 innings in his last 3 road July starts. Look for a low scoring game here tonight. On Monday the 33-1 N.L Central Super system Game of the Month is up along with a powerful 94% totals system that dates to 2004 and has 7 Power angles that apply. MLB cashed again nailing both top plays on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big in bases with the most powerful technical data available. For the free play. Take the Padres and Pirates to play under 7 runs tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jul 7, 2015)

Ruby Tuesday MLB Power system card has the Perfect system road warrior and the MLB "Total" Domination system. Both have league wide angles and indicators that date to 2004. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB Power system side cashing over 75% long term is on the Cleveland Indians. Game 916 at 7:10 eastern. Cleveland will look to bounce back from a blowout home loss to Houston. That results sets them up here tonight as we are playing against road dogs in this range like Houston that  have a total of 8 or less and are off road dog win by 5 or more runs, and had 10 or more hits, vs an opponent like the Indians that are off  a home favored loss by 5+ runs and scored 4 or less runs but managed 10 or more hits in the loss. Cleveland has won 5 of 6 off  a home loss by 5+ runs and 6 of 8 in the series this year. The Astros have lost 28 of 40 as a road dog from +150 to 175. Kluber goes for Cleveland and he has a 2.29 era vs the Astros and has allowed 2 or less runs in all 3 of his starts against them. Kluber has better overall numbers that Velasquez does for Houston. Look for Cleveland to bounce back. On Tuesday the lead plays are a 100% M LB Road warrior system that dates to 2004 and  a solid totals system play that also has a big system that dates back over 11 years.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 8, 2015)

Hump Day Power card led by the MLB Game Of The Week and a "Total" Dominations totals system direct from the MLB Database. Both date to 2004. Free MLB Play below

The Free MLB System Play is on the Boston Redsox. Game 976 at 7:10 eastern. Boston fit a nice database system here tonight that plays on certain home favorites like Boston  that are off  a1 run home favored win at -200 or higher if they won by 1 run and scored 4 or less runs and are taking on a team like Miami that lost by 2 run as a road dog and also scored 4 or less runs and had 5 or more hits. This system hits around 80% long term. Porcello pitches for Boston and he has won 9 of his last 10 home starts in July. Koehler for Miami has a mediocre 5.77 road era. Boston is averaging 5.7 runs the past week and Miami is 0-3 on the road if the total is 9 to 9.5 this year. Look for Boston to get the win. On Hump day we bring the bang with 2 Big MLB Plays, one is a Solid totals system with several big angles. The other is The MLB Game of the week from a database system that dates to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take Boston.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 9, 2015)

Throwback Thursday card has 2 Big MLB Plays. The National League Power System Game of the Month and the 19-0 Total Of The Week are up. Free MLB Road Warrior system below.

The Free MLB Road warrior system is on the Detroit Tigers. Game 917 at 8:10 eastern. The Tigers fit a solid database system that has hit at 80% since 2004 and plays on road favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a road dog win and scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits, vs an opponent, like the Twins that are off a home dog win. Detroit averages 5 runs per game in division play and 6.6 runs per the past week. They have Price on the mound and have won 11 of his last 13 starts. Pelfrey for the Twins has an elevated 9.94 era in his last 3 starts and has lost 5 of his last 6 home July starts. Look for the Tigers to take the opener. On Thursday 2 Big MLB Plays take center stage. The National League Power system Game of the Month and the 19-0 MLB Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Detroit.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 10, 2015)

Friday 28-0 Interleague Game of the Year starts the weekend off. There is also an Undefeated dog system and more. Free MLB system Play below.

The Free MLB System Play for Friday is on the Toronto Blue Jays. Game 969 at 8:10 eastern. They Jays are averaging 6 runs per game vs left handed pitchers and have won 7 of the last 8 as a road favorite off a road loss. From the League wide Database we note that. Road favorites off a road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits are 15-4 vs a team like KC that won by 5 or more runs as a home favorites in a game where the total was 8 or less. KC has lost 7 of the last 10 here vs the Jays. They have D. Duffy going and he has a 5.52 home era and has been ripped by the Jays as he has a 9.34 era against them. Estrada for Toronto has been good of late with a 2.25 era in his last 3 starts. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Friday the 28-0 Interleague Game Of the Year takes center stage from a Monster system and also has several perfect angles. The card also has an undefeated live dog system with 2 perfect angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of this high end data on your side. For the free play. Take Toronto. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jul 11, 2015)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* MLB 100% Perfect Blowout system and a triple Perfect 5* MLB Total and the Wimbledon Men's Finals analysis. MLB Top Interleague Side cashes out on Friday. Free MLB Totals System Below.

On Saturday the free MLB Totals play is to play over 8 total runs in the Detroit at Minnesota game. Rotation numbers 915/916 at 4:05 eastern The Tigers have flown over 20 of the last 21 games and in the series here 9 of the last 12 vs the Twins have posted over. Minnesota has hit better at home. The Tigers have gone over in 25 of 36 days games while averaging 5.7 runs and 7 runs per game over the past week. This game also fits an 80% league wide totals system that pertains to home favorites like Minnesota that are off a 1 run home favored win if both teams scored 5+ runs on 10+ hits and played error free ball in their last game. Hughes pitching for Minnesota has been mediocre in 2 starts this year vs Detroit allowing 7 runs and 15 hits in 11 innings. Simon for Detroit has posted overs in 6 of 8 road starts and has a 5.40 road era. Look for this one to go over the total. On Saturday we look to stay hit in bases with a Super Rare 6* MLB Blowout system, there is also a Powerful triple Perfect 5* Totals play with a solid simulation model. Fridays Top play cashed out big in Interleague play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most innovative Data available. For the free play tale Detroit and Minnesota over the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunday card has a monster 37-1 MLB Get away Game of the Year and the Sunday night ESPM Totals Winner taking us into the break after nailing 2 more big games on Saturday. Mens  2015  Wimbeldon Finals analysis below

The Mens Wimbledon Final on Sunday is to play on Roger Federer on center court at 9am eastern time. The FED will look to avenge last years 5 set thriller against Djokovic who has spent more time on the court this year then Federer leading up to this years final. Federer is playing much better this year than last year and is 7-2 in Wimbledon Finals. He is 20-19 vs The Joker all time. Federer has been solid on first serves and easily dispatched a tough 3rd seeded Andy  Murray in straight sets while Djkovic dominated over R. Gasquet a much easier opponent. Look for Federer to get his 8th Wimbledon championship. On Sunday another big card takes center stage with the 37-1 MLB Get Away Game of the Year and the ESPN Sunday night MLB Power Totals winner with 7 string statistical indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big as we break into The All Star Break on a roll after cashing 2 more big son Saturday. In the Mens Final at Wimbeldon we are backing Roger Federer. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2015)

Friday Back from the Break Card has Both the American and National League Games of the Month both from League wide power systems one is 100%, the other 96%, Both have powerful pitching edges and Solid Statistical indicators. MLB Picks up where it left off last week after hitting the last 3 Top plays. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the Houston Astros. Game 924 at 8:10 eastern. Houston is home for Texas here tonight and the Astros have won 10 of 14 as a home favorites in this range. They will look to break their 6 game losing streak. Texas has lost 8 of 10 in July. Houston qualifies in a solid database system that plays on home teams  off a road favored loss if they scored 4 or less runs and are playing a team like Texas that is off a home loss and scored 2 or less runs. Houston has McHugh going and have won 5 of his 7 home starts. He is 2-0 with a 2.08 era vs Texas. They follow him with a 1.97 home bullpen era. M. Perez makes his first start of the season for Texas. Look for the Astros to take the opener. On Friday its the first eve American and National Leagues games of the month from 100% and 96% Super systems. Both have a plethora of Powerful angles. MLB was killing it leading into the break nailing 3 straight High end top plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and were back with a bang with Back from the Break systems in MLB. For the free play. Take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2015)

Saturday WNBA Game Of The Year leads a solid card that also has a 100% MLB Totals play

The free MLB Totals System Play is on the Cleveland at Cincinnati game to play under. Rotation numbers 979/980 at 7:10 eastern. This game features Kluber for Cleveland who has pitched under in 5 of 6 starts in July and has allowed just a pair of runs in 15+ innings vs the Reds. He has a 1.99 era in his last 3 starts and is a solid 2nd half pitcher. A. Desclafani gets the call for the Reds and he was exceptional allowing just 2 run in 15+ innings against Cleveland. The Reds were averaging 2 runs per game the past week. Cleveland has played under in 9 of 13 vs N.L. Clubs. Look for these two to stay under the total. On Saturday the lead play is the WNBA Game Of The Year from a solid system that dates to the  inception of the WNBA. There is also a 100% MLB Totals Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry .For the free play. Take The Indians vs Reds to play under. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 19, 2015)

Sunday card led by Highest Rated 6* MLB Perfect totals Play and an Undefeated 5* system that dates to 2004 in the Early LA. Dodgers at Washington Nationals game. Free MLB Power Angle Play below. Seattle at New York.

On Sunday the free MLB Power Angle Play is On the Seattle Mariners. Game 915 at 1:05 eastern. Seattle has Ace Felix Hernandez on the mound and he will look to avenge a tough outing against the Yankees back in June where he allowed 7 runs in 4 innings. He has won 6 of 9 here at the Stadium and 5 of his last 7 road July starts. His last 3 starts he has a 0.90 era He will face C.C. Sabathia who has lost 4 of his last 5 at home in July and may not be sharp with 11 days off since his last start. The Yankees are 0-12 as a home dog off a loss and have lost 6 of the last here to Seattle. Look for the Mariners to take the Finale. On Sunday a tremendous MLB Card ends the week with a rare 6* MLB 100% Totals Play and the early 5* Perfect system side in the Dodgers at Nationals game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side and Dominate on the diamond. For the free play take Seattle. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2015)

Monday card is led by the Triple Perfect National League Game of the Month with a Perfect system that's winning by 3 runs per game since 2004. There is also a Dog system cashing 88% and has a 13-1 Angle. MLB Cashes big on Sunday. Free MLB Play below


The free MLB Power System play is on the KC Royals. Game 968 at 8:10 eastern. The Royals are off a solid road win over C. Sale on Sunday and now are home to take on the Pirates. KC has won 7 of the last 8 here vs N.L. Central teams and are 3-0 here vs the Pirates. KC is6-2 as a home favorite off a road dog win. The Pirates have lost 22 of 29 as a road dog vs A.L. Central teams. The Royals have won 7 of 10 on Mondays and are 38-19 vs right handers. Road dogs like the Pirates that lost by 2 or more runs as road dog in their last game are 2-11 since 2004 if they scored2 or less runs in the loss and the opponent is off a road win and scored 4 or less runs. We will back Ventura at home over Burnett and the Pirates tonight On Monday We start the week with a Triple perfect National League Game of the Month that has a Perfect Blowout system and 2 Undefeated angles. There is also live dog alert with a 13-1 Indicator and an 88% dog system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of this play on your side. For the free MLB Play take Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 21, 2015)

Tuesday card led by the Highest Rated 100% Interleague Game of the Year from a 100% System that dates to 2004. There is also a Powerful dog system that is 16-3 and has won 12 straight. Free MLB Road warrior system below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Road warrior system Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 905 at 7:05 eastern. The Dodgers have won 6 of the last 8 vs losing teams and Atlanta has lost 3 of the last 4 vs winning teams. The database also points us to the Dodgers as we note that road favorites with a total that is 8 or less and off a road favored win by 2+ runs have won 13 of the last 16 times if the opponent is off a 2 or more runs home dog loss and both teams scored 5+ runs on 10+ hits. The Dodgers have the pitching advantage as Anderson has a solid 2.92 road era compared to Braves lefty A. Wood who has a 5.18 home era and a 8.48 era in his last 3 starts. Atlanta has struggled vs leftys hitting just .210 and averaging only 2.7 runs per game. Look for LA To take another tonight. On Tuesday the Highest rated Interleague game of the year takes center stage from another Powerful never lost system that dates to 2004. There is also a dog system that has won 12 straight and a solid totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play. Take the LA. Dodgers.GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2015)

Its hump day and after another big Night in bases going 3-0. The MLB Double Perfect Game of the Week and 90% dog systems lead the way. Free Gold Cup Semifinals Soccer play below
On Wednesday the free soccer play is on Mexico at 9:00 eastern at the Georgia Dome in Atlanta. Mexico and Panama will face each other once again in the semifinals of the 2015 Gold Cup. Mexico is 7-2 In Semi Finals play and squeaked past Costa Rica after being the beneficiary of a controversial call. They subsequently were awarded a penalty kick which they cashed in on to secure the win in extra time. Mexico has a new coach and several different players, the Mexicans are one of the favorites to win the cup this year. They finished third behind defending champions United States and Panama two years ago and will look to avenge their loss to Panama 2 years ago. Panama also escaped with a a win beating Trinidad and Tobago 6-5 in penalty kicks after a 1-1 regulation draw. Mexico has better overall strikers and should advance here. On Wednesday the Double Perfect MLB Game of the Weeks takes center stage along with a 90% Dog system + more. Tuesday was another solid night Sweeping the board at 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most Powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Make it Mexico tonight


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2015)

golden contender said:


> Its hump day and after another big Night in bases going 3-0. The MLB Double Perfect Game of the Week and 90% dog systems lead the way. Free Gold Cup Semifinals Soccer play below
> On Wednesday the free soccer play is on Mexico at 9:00 eastern at the Georgia Dome in Atlanta. Mexico and Panama will face each other once again in the semifinals of the 2015 Gold Cup. Mexico is 7-2 In Semi Finals play and squeaked past Costa Rica after being the beneficiary of a controversial call. They subsequently were awarded a penalty kick which they cashed in on to secure the win in extra time. Mexico has a new coach and several different players, the Mexicans are one of the favorites to win the cup this year. They finished third behind defending champions United States and Panama two years ago and will look to avenge their loss to Panama 2 years ago. Panama also escaped with a a win beating Trinidad and Tobago 6-5 in penalty kicks after a 1-1 regulation draw. Mexico has better overall strikers and should advance here. On Wednesday the Double Perfect MLB Game of the Weeks takes center stage along with a 90% Dog system + more. Tuesday was another solid night Sweeping the board at 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most Powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Make it Mexico tonight


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2015)

Throwback Thursday Card has the 18-0 American League Total of the Month taking center stage along with a 5* Dominator side. MLB on a powerful Roll cashing 3 top plays on Wednesday. Rare MLB Totals system play below.


On Thursday the Free MLB Totals system play is on the under 6.5 runs in the LA. Dodgers at NY. Mets game at 7:10 eastern. The Dodgers have Kershaw going and he has a superb 1.36 era since May26th and has a 1.58 career Era vs the Mets spanning 8 starts. He will be opposed by Bartolo Colon who has pitched under in 4 of his last 5 starts and should do well here against LA. This game fits a small and very rare totals system that has gone under the only 4 times it has applied since 2004, for road favorites at -190 or higher that are off a road win vs an opponent that is off a road loss. The Dodgers have gone under in 14 of 17 road games where the total is 7 or less and the Mets 4 of 5 times as a home dog at +150 or higher. Look for this one to go under. On Thursday the 18-0 American League Total of the Month is up along with a 5* Dominator side. MLB cashed out with a 3-0 Top play night on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful data available. For the free MLB Play. Take the Mets and Dodgers to play under 6.5 runs.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2015)

Friday Rare 6* Canadian Football League total, 5* MLB Blowout system and a 100% Totals system averaging 12 runs lead the card. Free MLB System play below.

On Friday the free MLB System Play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 966 at 7:10 eastern. The Rays fit a solid database system that plays on home favorites off a 1 run road favored loss vs a team like Baltimore that comes in off a road loss by 2 or more runs and scored 4 or less in the loss. These teams are on a 12-0 run. Balty is hitting just .183 in domes and has lost 11 of 16 this month. this game is a rematch between Tillman for Baltimore and Archer for Tampa as they Rays have 6-2 revenge. Tillman has a 4.59 road and Archer has a 2.86 home era. Look for Tampa to take the opener. On  Friday a Powerful card starts the weekend with a Rare 6* Canadian Football league totals system release and as 5* MLB Blowout system that wins by an average 7-2 score. There is also a 100% totals system in bases that averages 12 runs per game since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started off big. For the free play. Take Tampa Bay. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2015)

Saturday Highest Rated 100% American League Game Of The Year headlines along with an Undefeated Totals system Play that Averages over 12 Runs per game. Friday MLB Sweeps Free MLB Play below

On Saturday the free MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Atlanta at St. Louis game at 7:15 eastern. Both team have solid pitching in this one as St. Louis has C.Martinez going against S. Miller for the Braves. Both starters have solid current form and an Era under 3. The Cardinals have the #1 home Era and Top ranked defense at home. Martinez has pitched under in his last 3 starts and Miller for Atlanta in 2 of his last 3 starts. Miller has pitched under in 7 of 10 road games. The Braves have stayed under in 13 of their last 17 and 4 of 5 vs winning teams of late. The Cardinals 4 of 5 as a home favorite in this line range. Look for a lower scoring game here tonight. On Saturday the 100% American League Game Of The Year is up along with an Undefeated Totals system that is averaging 12.8 runs since 2004. Get on now at goldencontender@aol.com or test to 646-269-5269 to cash out as we nailed both big last night. For the free Play Take the Braves and Cardinals to play under.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2015)

Sunday card ends the week big with a 6* Dominator system and an Undefeated totals system that wins by over 3 runs. Saturday card sweeps at 4-0. Free MLB Play

On Sunday the free MLB Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 954 at 1:35 eastern. The Pirates will look to bounce back and take the finale of this 4 game series and they are 18-3 as a home favorite in this range and have won 18 of 25 at home when the total is 7 or less. Washington is 3-23 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pirates have won 4 of 5 at home off a 5+ run home loss and fit a solid 35-11 database league wide system. They have G. Cole going and have won 14 of his 19 starts and he has a stellar 2.38 era. He has better numbers then Nationals right J. Ross. Look for the Pirates to get the win. On Sunday were off a big 4-0 sweep and MLB Continues to roll and we have a rare 6* Dominator system and a 100% Totals system that wins on average by over 3 runs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful information available. For the free play. Take the Pittsburgh Pirates.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2015)

Monday starts the week with the MLB Total of the Month from a Perfect totals system and a 5* Blowout system. Both from systems dating to 2004. Top play on Boston rakes. Free MLB system Play below.

On Monday the Free MLB System Play is on Baltimore at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles return of a long road trip and are 6-1 at home off a road win. They fits a powerful database system that plays on certain home teams off a road favored win vs an opponent like Tampa that comes in off a +140 or higher road dog win. These home teams have won 30 of 43 times the last 11 years. A. Wood pitching for Atlanta is winless in Road July starts losing all 5 and he has a 7.19 era in his last 3 starts. the Braves are 0-7 on the road off a +140 or higher road dog win. So we will back Gausman and the Orioles tonight. On Monday the 2 lead plays are a 5* Blowout system winning by over 3 runs and the MLB Total of the Month from a 100% system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the week started off right. For the free play. Take Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2015)

Tuesday card has the MLB 19-0 Divisional Game of the Year taking center stage along with an Undefeated totals system. MLB Continues the hot run with winners on Cubs and KC. Mets vs Padres analysis + MLB System play below.

The Free MLB System play is on the NY. Mets. Game 952 at 7:10 eastern. The Mets have won 2 straight and are a motivated bunch right now as there General manager has started to make upgrades to the team as they sit 2 games behind in the N.L. East. After acquiring Uribe and Johnson from the Braves over the weekend, they were able to obtain T. Clippard from Oakland on Monday Tonight they have the San Diego Padres coming to town. The place will be jumping with speculation that the Mets may look to make a secondary deal with Colorado, who just traded Troy Tulowitzki to Toronto for home town favorite Jose Reyes.
The Mets have won 7 of 9 here at home vs San Diego and are an incredible 15-0 as a home favorite off a 1 run win. San Diego is 1-6 as a road dog off a home win where they scored 4 or less runs. The meta also fit a solid 80% system that plays on any home favorite off a 1 run home dog win that scored 4 or less runs and had 5 or more hits, vs an opponent off a home win. The Mets have Noah Syndergard going and have won 5 of his 6 home starts and he has a solid 1.74 home era. Big game James Shields goes for the Padres and he has been mediocre on the road with a 5.01 era. The Mets are 13-1 as a home favorite from -125 to -150 and the Padres are on a 1-6 run vs winning teams. Look for the Mets to take the opener. Below is the Mets results when playing at home as a favorite off a 1 run win. On Tuesday the 19-0 MLB Divisional Game of the Year takes center stage along with an undefeated MLB Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful statistical data in the industry on your side as we stay hot in bases. For the free play. Make it the Mets. RV
SU:
15-0

Runs
Team
5.1 
Opp
2.3  

Date
Jul 13, 2014  box  Sun  home  Mets  Jacob deGrom - R  Marlins  Brad Hand - L  9-1  8  W  2.0  O  14-5  0-1  8-0  -145  8.0  9  
Aug 16, 2014  box  Sat  home  Mets  Jon Niese - L  Cubs  Daniel Straily - R  7-3  4  W  2.5  O  4-7  2-1  6-0  -149  7.5  9  
Sep 08, 2014  box  Mon  home  Mets  Jon Niese - L  Rockies  Jordan Lyles - R  3-2  1  W  -2.0  U  6-9  0-1  1-1  -148  7.0  9  
Sep 09, 2014  box  Tue  home  Mets  Jacob deGrom - R  Rockies  Christian Bergman - R  2-0  2  W  -5.0  U  7-5  0-2  2-0  -177  7.0  9  
Sep 28, 2014  box  Sun  home  Mets  Bartolo Colon - R  Astros  Nicholas Tropeano - R  8-3  5  W  3.5  O  10-8  0-0  5-0  -150  7.5  9  
Apr 13, 2015  box  Mon  home  Mets  Jacob deGrom - R  Phillies  Aaron Harang - R  2-0  2  W  -5.0  U  6-7  0-2  2-0  -170  7.0  9  
Apr 15, 2015  box  Wed  home  Mets  Jon Niese - L  Phillies  Jerome Williams - R  6-1  5  W  0.0  P  12-9  1-1  5-1  -160  7.0  9  
Apr 19, 2015  box  Sun  home  Mets  Matt Harvey - R  Marlins  Tom Koehler - R  7-6  1  W  6.5  O  8-11  0-0  6-1  -185  6.5  9  
Apr 21, 2015  box  Tue  home  Mets  Jon Niese - L  Braves  Trevor Cahill - R  7-1  6  W  0.5  O  9-5  1-2  6-0  -147  7.5  9  
Apr 23, 2015  box  Thu  home  Mets  Bartolo Colon - R  Braves  Julio Teheran - R  6-3  3  W  2.0  O  6-8  0-0  3-0  -130  7.0  9  
May 06, 2015  box  Wed  home  Mets  Jacob deGrom - R  Orioles  Ubaldo Jimenez - R  5-1  4  W  -1.0  U  7-9  0-0  4-0  -115  7.0  9  
May 27, 2015  box  Wed  home  Mets  Noah Syndergaard - R  Phillies  Sean OSullivan - R  7-0  7  W  -0.5  U  12-8  0-1  7-0  -170  7.5  9  
Jun 12, 2015  box  Fri  home  Mets  Bartolo Colon - R  Braves  Alex Wood - L  5-3  2  W  1.0  O  7-9  0-1  3-0  -110  7.0  9  
Jun 16, 2015  box  Tue  home  Mets  Matt Harvey - R  Blue Jays  Scott Copeland - R  3-2  1  W  -2.5  U  9-7  0-0  3-0  -158  7.5  9  
Jun 27, 2015  box  Sat  home  Mets  Matt Harvey - R  Reds  Michael Lorenzen - R  1-1  0  W  6-5  0-0  1-0  -163  9

Jul 28, 2015  Tue  home  Mets  Noah Syndergaard - R  Padres  James Shields - R  -135  6.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2015)

Hump day card has Double Perfect WNBA Game of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card. MLB Top play hits with Miami. Free MLB Matinee system Play below.
The Free MLB System Play in early action is on the Cleveland Indians. Game 914 at 12:10 eastern. The Indians will look to break their 6 game losing streak tonight with C. Kluber on the mound. He has a solid 3.25 home era and will take on KC Starter J. Guthrie who has a 7.19 road era and a 5.21 career era vs the Indians. Cleveland fits a nice database system that plays on home favorites with a total that is 8 or less that are off a 1 run home favored loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits vs an opponent off a 1 run road dog win that also scored 2 or less runs and had 5 or more hits. These teams since 2004 are 25-8. Go with Cleveland. On Wednesday the Double Perfect WNBS Game of the Month with 7 power angles is up along with another powerful MLB Card. MLB Stays hot as the Top play cashes big last night on Miami. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free matinee play. Take Cleveland. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2015)

Thursday card has The big 5* MLB Blowout game of the Week from an Undefeated super system that Wins by over 3 runs on average. There is also a totals play with 8 big angle. MLB Sweeps Wednesday Free CFL Play below

 On Thursday the free Canadian Football League play is on British Columbia game 321 at 8:35 eastern and televised on Espn 2. British Columbia has won 4 of the last 5 in the series and the last 2 here in Winnipeg. They are 13-5 vs teams under .500 and thats what they will get here tonight with Winnipeg who is 1-6 as a home dog of 3 or less. When Playing with 6 or less days rest Winnipeg is 5-17, off a division loss they check in at 3-13 and they are also a dismal 0-7 when the total is between 49.5 and 52 in their home games. Look for British Columbia to take another in this series. On Thursday the lead play is the 5* MLB Game of the week from a Huge undefeated blowout system winning by over 3 runs since 2004. We also have a Powerful MLB Totals play with 8 big statistical angles. MLB Sweeps on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the free CFL Play. Take British Columbia tonight on Espn 2. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2015)

T.G.I.F and the 100% National League Game Of the Year Takes Center Stage along with a 91% MLB Totals system and more. Thursday sweeps going 3-0. MLB Power system Play below.

The Free MLB Road warrior system play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 905 at 7:10 eastern. The Pirates are 31-16 vs losing teams and will look to rebound from a 15-5 loss last night. They are averaging 5.5 runs per game the past week and road favorites off a road favored loss by 5 or more runs that scored 5 or more runs with 1 errors are 10-0 vs an opponent like the Reds that are off a home win and scored 10 or more runs. J.Locke pitching for the Pirates has allowed a mere 2 earned runs in 19 innings here. Lorenzen for the Reds has an elevated 9.48 era the last 3 starts. The Reds are 0-3 at home off a home win by 5+ runs. Look for the Pirates to have the Reds walking the plank. On Friday we look to end the Month big with the National League Game Of The Year backed with a Never lost database baseball system. There is also a Solid 91% Totals system. Thursday card sweeps at 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the weekend big. For the free MLB System Play. Take the Pittsburgh Pirates. System Included below. RV
SU:
10-0
W/L 
Apr 11, 2004  box  Sun  away  Angels  Bartolo Colon - R  Rangers  Chan Ho Park - R  7-2  5  W  -1.0  U  13-8  1-0  5-1  -145  10.0  9  
May 27, 2004  box  Thu  away  Padres  Justin Germano - R  Rockies  Aaron Cook - R  4-3  1  W  -6.5  U  13-4  2-0  1-2  -120  13.5  10+  
Sep 14, 2004  box  Tue  away  Yankees  Mike Mussina - R  Royals  Zack Greinke - R  4-0  4  W  -5.5  U  6-3  1-0  4-0  -260  9.5  9  
May 18, 2005  box  Wed  away  Marlins  Josh Beckett - R  Dodgers  Jeff Weaver - R  8-3  5  W  3.5  O  13-7  0-0  5-1  -120  7.5  9  
Sep 10, 2005  box  Sat  away  Marlins  Jason Vargas - L  Phillies  Brett Myers - R  7-6  1  W  4.5  O  14-11  0-2  1-3  -125  8.5  9  
Sep 09, 2007  box  Sun  away  Red Sox  Josh Beckett - R  Orioles  Jeremy Guthrie - R  3-2  1  W  -4.0  U  10-8  0-1  2-0  -180  9.0  9  
Jun 25, 2008  box  Wed  away  Yankees  Joba Chamberlain - R  Pirates  Zach Duke - L  10-0  10  W  1.0  O  16-8  0-2  10-0  -180  9.0  9  
May 10, 2009  box  Sun  away  Yankees  Joba Chamberlain - R  Orioles  Koji Uehara - R  5-3  2  W  -1.5  U  11-10  0-0  2-2  -150  9.5  9  
Jul 03, 2010  box  Sat  away  Dodgers  Clayton Kershaw - L  Diamondbacks  Rodrigo Lopez - R  14-1  13  W  6.0  O  15-7  0-6  14-0  -155  9.0  9  
May 13, 2015  box  Wed  away  Nationals  Gio Gonzalez - L  Diamondbacks  Jeremy Hellickson - R  9-6  3  W  6.0  O  8-14  3-0  3-2  -130  9.0  9

Jul 31, 2015  Fri  away  Pirates  Jeff Locke - L  Reds  Michael Lorenzen - R  -120  8.5


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2015)

Super Saturday has a Rare Highest Rated 6* MLB Blowout leading the way from a 100% system that wins on average by 4 runs. There is also a Big Totals system and more. Friday N.L. Goy cashed big. Free MLB System Play below. 


The Free MLB Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are off a dramatic walk off win by the nearly traded Wilmer Flores. That Momentum should stay with them as the Mets are 16-0 as a home favorite off a 1 run win, 15-1 as a home favorite from 12-5 to -150 and fit a league wide system that is 26-6 and plays on home favorites off a 1 run home win if both teams scored 2 or less run on 5+ hits. The Mets have the Degrominator on the mound. He has allowed just 11 earned run at home in 10 starts spanning 66 innings. He has better numbers than Washington starter J. Ross. Degrom is 10-3 as a favorite 3-0 last starts with a 0.83 era. The Nationals have lost 3 of 4 as a road dog in this range. Mets are 8-3 home in game 2 of a series off a win. Make it the Mets tonight. On Saturday start the Month big with a Rare 6* Highest rated MLB 100% system release. There is also a Powerful totals system play. Part of a solid card. Friday cashed big with the N.L. Goy winner. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful statistical data available on your side. For the free play. Take the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2015)

Sunday MLB Card lead by the National League Total OF The Year and a 17-0 Dominator system side. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals at 2:15 eastern. The system from the database as seen below is to play on certain home favorites like the Cardinals that are off a home favored loss by 2 or more runs if they scored 2 or less runs but had 5 or more hits and 0 errors, vs a road team like Colorado that won by 2 or more runs as a road dog and scored 5 or more runs on 10 or more hits. These teams have on 10 of 12 times by an average 7-3 score. The Cards have beat Colorado 7 of the last 9 here and have a big pitching edge with J. Garcia who has a 2.00 era vs Colorado lefty Flande who has a 7.20 era vs the Cardinals. Colorado is 1-12 as a road dog in this range While the Cardinals are 8-2 as a home favorite in this range. Look for St. Louis to bounce back. On Sunday the National League Total of the Year takes center stage along with a 17-0 Super system Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at646 2-69-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with one of the Nations top all sports analysts. For the free play. Take the Cardinals. GC
SU:
10-2
Team
7.2 
Opp
3.2 

  Jul 09, 2004  box  Fri  home  Padres  David Wells - L  Rockies  Shawn Estes - L  5-6  -1  L  3.5  O  10-9  0-0  3-2  -190  7.5  9  
May 29, 2005  box  Sun  home  Marlins  Josh Beckett - R  Mets  Tom Glavine - L  6-3  3  W  1.5  O  15-6  0-1  4-1  -200  7.5  9  
Sep 20, 2008  box  Sat  home  Dodgers  Hiroki Kuroda - R  Giants  Brad Hennessey - R  10-7  3  W  9.0  O  9-13  2-1  5-2  -230  8.0  9  
May 20, 2010  box  Thu  home  Cardinals  Adam Wainwright - R  Marlins  Nate Robertson - L  4-2  2  W  -1.5  U  8-6  0-0  2-2  -230  7.5  9  
Apr 03, 2011  box  Sun  home  Athletics  Gio Gonzalez - L  Mariners  Doug Fister - R  7-1  6  W  0.5  O  10-6  1-1  6-1  -165  7.5  9  
Aug 28, 2011  box  Sun  home  Cardinals  Kyle Lohse - R  Pirates  Jeff Karstens - R  7-4  3  W  3.0  O  11-8  2-0  3-1  -150  8.0  9  
Aug 14, 2012  box  Tue  home  Angels  Zack Greinke - R  Indians  Ubaldo Jimenez - R  9-6  3  W  7.0  O  13-11  0-0  7-0  -190  8.0  9  
Sep 11, 2013  box  Wed  home  Reds  Mike Leake - R  Cubs  Jeff Samardzija - R  6-0  6  W  -2.0  U  8-6  0-0  6-0  -180  8.0  9  
May 20, 2014  box  Tue  home  Angels  Tyler Skaggs - L  Astros  Scott Feldman - R  9-3  6  W  4.0  O  12-9  1-2  8-0  -168  8.0  9  
Jul 05, 2014  box  Sat  home  Nationals  Gio Gonzalez - L  Cubs  Carlos Villanueva - R  13-0  13  W  5.5  O  19-5  0-0  13-0  -200  7.5  9  
Aug 06, 2014  box  Wed  home  Nationals  Doug Fister - R  Mets  Jon Niese - L  7-1  6  W  1.0  O  9-8  1-0  6-0  -157  7.0  9  
Jun 25, 2015  box  Thu  home  Pirates  AJ Burnett - R  Reds  Anthony DeSclafani - R  4-5  -1  L  1.5  O  11-17  2-2  2-2  -155  7.5  10+

Aug 02, 2015  Sun  home  Cardinals  Jaime Garcia - L  Rockies  Yohan Flande - L  -180  7.5


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2015)

Monday MLB Card starts the week with 2 Heavy hitters. The lead is a 5* 100% Blowout system that wins by an average 4 runs and the Undefeated totals system winning by over 3 runs. MLB Road warrior below.

On Monday the Free MLB Road warrior Power angle play is on the Seattle Mariners. Game 971 at 9:40 eastern. The Mariner have King Felix on the mound and he will take on a Colorado team that 0-6 at home off a road loss after scoring 2 or less runs in their last game and 0-8 as a ho e dog off a road game. The Rockies have lost 12 of 14 vs American league teams and 11 of 14 when the posted total is 9 to 9.5. They have Eddie Butler pitching and he has a 5.96 home era and a mediocre 6.621 era in his last 3 starts. With Seattle 9-2 as a road favorite in this range we will look their way today. On Monday there are 2 100% System Play up in Baseball. One is a 5* Blowout from a database system that wins by average 4 runs and has 2 Undefeated angles. The other is a Totals Play that is beating the posted number by 3 runs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on and Start the week big in bases with the most Powerful data industry. For the free Play in MLB Action. make it the Mariners. RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2015)

Ruby Tuesday card is led by the 100% MLB Revenge Game of the Month and a an Undefeated Dog system Both systems date to 224. MLB Totals stay hot as Mets vs Marlins total cashes. Free WNBA Play below.

The Free WNBA Play is on the Minnesota Lynx. Game 655 at 10:00 eastern. We will back the better team here as Minnesota is laying just a few here to LA. The Lynx are 9-1 vs losing teams , 7-2 on the road, 7-0 after allowing 705 or more points and have won 26 of 38 after playing 3 straight games that went under the total. They have scored 80 or more in 3 straight and take on an LA. Sparks team that has lost both times as a home dog of 3 or less. The Sparks have also lost 26 of 35 at home when the tolal is 150 or more, 7 of 10 vs winning teams and 9 of 11 off a division game. lay the small number here. On Tuesday the MLB Revenge Game of the Month is up from a perfect system that wins by 3.3 runs per game. There is also an undefeated underdog system that applies tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Cutting edge league wide MLB Data on your side Tonight. For the free play in the WNBA Make it Minnesota.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 5, 2015)

Hump day card has the 100% MLB Game of the Week and a totals system winning over 90% since 2004. Free MLB Matinee play below.
The Free MLB Matinee Totals Play is to play the over 10.5 runs in the Seattle at Colorado game at 3:10 eastern. These two have had 29 runs scored in the first two games and it should be more of the same here today. Colorado averages over 5 runs in day games and 5 runs here at home. This game also fits a league wide totals system that pertain to yesterday high scoring game. Both Pitchers, Walker for Seattle and Rusin for the Rockies have elevated earned run averages. Look for this one to go over the total. On Hump day the lead play is the 100% MLB Game of the week And a 91% Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get on the "giving end" of hump day with cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the free totals play take Seattle and Colorado to play over the total.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2015)

Rare Highest Rated Friday 6* 100% MLB Super Blowout system leads MLB Card. In Football we have a Big Triple perfect system play in the Canadian Football League. All plays sweep 3-0 on Thursday. Free MLB System Play below.

On Friday the Free MLB System Play is on Cleveland. Game 970 at 7:10 eastern. The Indians will look to bounce back from a road loss and fit a league wide database system here cashing 90% that plays on certain home favorites with a total that is less than 9 if they are off a road dog loss and are taking on a team like the Twins that are off a road dog loss by 5+ runs and scored 2 or less runs. The Twins were blasted by the BLUE Jays and are 1-4 on the road off a 5+ run road loss. They have lost 5 straight. Tonight they have Pelfrey pitching and he has an elevated 5.67 road era. He will face Indians Prized prospect Cody Anderson who has a solid 3.38 era. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Friday We start the weekend big with a Rare 6* MLB Blowout system and a Triple Perfect CFL Totals system Play. Thursday card swept the board going 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the weekend off big. For the Free play. Take Cleveland. RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2015)

Big Saturday card up and led by a 100% MLB Totals system that wins by an average 3 runs per game. Their is also a 5* CFL Totals system that also has several totals angles and more. Free MLB road warrior Play below.

On Saturday the free Road warrior is on St. Louis at 7:10 eastern. The Cardinals are better in just about every category over Milwaukee. They have the #1 road era, The Brewers have 14th home Era. The Cards are 18-6 here and are 30 games over .500 vs right handers this year. Garcia for the Cardinals has won his last 2 here and has a 1.67 road Era. Peralta for Milwaukee has lost both starts this year vs St. Louis and is 0-3 in August starts. St. Lois fits an 82% system that pertains to last nights win by over 5 runs against Milwaukee. Take the St. Louis Cardinals. Saturday card has Powerful system Plays in MLB and Canadian Football league. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or Text to 646-269-5269 to jump on all of Saturdays plays. For the MLB Road warrior play. Its the spirit of St. Louis.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2015)

Sunday 92% Hall of Fame Game totals system + 100% ESPN upper system side headline. MLB Sweeps on Saturday. Steam plays on a 36-10 run. Combined football ranked #1 last season. Free MLB System Play below.

The Free MLB Dominator system play is on the San Diego Padres. Game 960 at 4:10 eastern. San Diego will look to avoid the home sweep and take finale here. They fit a Powerful bounce back system that plays on home favorites off a home favored loss at -200 or higher if they scored 2 or less runs and the opponent scored 4 or less runs in a road dog win.  The Phillies have lost 9 of 12 as a road dog in this range. Cashner goes today for the Padres and he is 2-0 with a 1.08 era vs Philadelphia. J. Williams counters for the Phils who have lost 8 of his 9 road starts as he has a 8.01 road era. Look for the Padres to salvage he last game. On Sunday a Huge card takes center stage with the NFLX 92% Hall of Fame Game totals system and the ESPN 100% MLB Power system Play. MLB Sweeps the board on Saturday with Steam plays on a 36-10 run. Football combined was ranked #1 last season.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big With the most Powerful data available. For the free play. Take San Diego.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2015)

Monday the 7* 2015 MLB Game Of the Year takes center stage from an incredible 100% system that wins by an average 5 runs per game, 7* MLB 6-1 last 7 years. There is also a 100% totals system up. Free MLB Play below.

On Monday the free MLB Play is on the Chicago Whitesox. Game 912 at 8:10 eastern. Chicago has C. Sale going and he is 3-1 with a 1.35 Era vs the Angels and complete game shut them out the only time he has faced them here. Shoemaker goes... for the Angles and he has a 5.40 era vs Chicago. The Angels are 5-25 as a road dog from +125 to +150. Road dogs like LA are 0-9 if the total is 8 or less and they are off a 1 run home favored win where they had 10+ hits and are taking on an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. Look for the Whitesox to take the opener. On Monday the 2015 Highest rated Game of the Year from a massive 100% system that wins by 5+ runs and dates to 2004 is up and has a 16-1 indicator and 100% angle. This plays is 6-1 and 4-0 the last 4 years. There is also a perfect totals system up. MLB has been cashing big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight and start the week big. For the free play. Take the Chicago White Sox.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2015)

Tuesday MLB Card has 3 Undefeated 100% Totals systems all dating to 2004 and backed with Several powerful angles. There is also a Solid WNBA System Play and more. 2015 MLB Game of the year cashes on Monday. Free MLB Play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 956 at 8:15 eastern. The Cardinals have owned the series here at home vs the Pirates winning 19 of the last 25 and all 3 this year. They will look to rebound off a Sunday loss in Milwaukee and take on a Pirates team that erupted for 9 runs in the 7th inning beating the Dodgers 1305 on Sunday night. Pittsburgh has J. Locke on the mound and he has an elevated 6.43 road era. He will oppose Cardinals righty C. Martinez who is 9-1 at home with a 2.83 era. St. Louis also has a solid bullpen that has a 2.09 home Era. Pittsburgh is 0-5 as a road dog off a 5+ home win. Look for St. Louis to take the opener here tonight. On Tuesday the Lead plays are 3 100% Perfect MLB Total Systems and a Huge WNBA Power Play. MLB Game of the Year On Monday cashes big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge Data on your side as we continue to crush the books. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2015)

Hump day Power card has 2 Perfect system Play dating to 2004. One is the Inter League Total of the Month, The other is the MLB 100% System side of the week. MLB Sweeps going 4-0 on Tuesday. Free MLB Road warrior below.

The MLB Free road warrior Play is on the Boston Redsox. Game 927 at 4:10 eastern. This game fits a Solid Road warrior system direct from the MLB Database and plays on road favorites like Boston with a posted total of 8 or less that are off a 1 run road favored loss and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent like Miami that is off a 1 run home dog win and scored 5 or more runs. These road teams are 18-3 since 2004. Miami has lost 8 of 11 and has Conley on the mound making just his 2nd start and taking on the vaunted Boston lineup. The Sox have top pitching prospect E-Rod on the Mound and he has a solid 2.86 road Era. Look for Boston to hook the Marlins today. On Wednesday the Interleague Totals Of the Month from a 100% system takes center stage along with the MLB Game of the week also from an Undefeated system both date to 2004. MLB Sweeps on Tuesday going 4-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and bang your book big On Hump day. For the free play. Take Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2015)

Thursday MLB Total of the Week and NFLX 94% Week1 System lead the card. Combined football was ranked #1 on several major leader boards last season. Free NFLX Play below.

The free NFLX play is on the New Orleans Saints. Game 251 at 7:30 eastern. The Saints will come to play here as they have revenge for a MNF Home loss and a loss in last years NFLX. They are 8-1 ats vs AFC teams and have covered 7 of the last 8. They are 4-0 ats week 1 and 9-1 ats as a NFLX Dog with Coach Payton.  Look for a strong effort from the Saints in this one.Take the points as New Orleans surprises Baltimore. On Thursday the lead plays are the MLB Totals System Of the week with a 15-1 Statistical indicator and a 94% NFLX Opening week system. Football combined was ranked #1 on several major leader boards last seasons and the first plays of this year cashed on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com  or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on Your side. For the free NFL Play. Take the points with New Orleans. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 15, 2015)

Friday card has the American League Perfect system Game of the Month, and an NFLX Double perfect totals system + more Football combined was ranked #1 on Several major leaderboards and has already cached the first 2 NFLX Plays. Free NFLX Play below.

On Friday the Free NFLX Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 267 at 7:30 eastern. The Giants should have one of the most prolific offenses in the NFL This ear and we should see of it early on here. The Giants even without JPP should be better on defense. New York has covered the last 3 Opening NFLX Games and have taken these games very seriously as they had a league best 5-0 record in last years NFLX. The Giants are 5-0 vs AFC Teams in the Preseason and the Bengals have lost the last 3 in this series. Take the points with the Giants. Jump on the Huge Friday card that's up and has a Double Perfect totals play in NFLX Action and we have hit both releases already. Football Combined was ranked #1 on some of the most prestigious leaderboards in the country. In MLB Action the lead play is the American League Perfect system Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.como r at 646-269-5269 to Start the weekend big with one of the Nations Top All Sports analysts. For the free NFLX Play. Take the points with the New York Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2015)

Saturday The NFLX Game of the Month and a Rare 6* MLB 100% Dominator system are up. Football combined ranked #1 last season MLB on a BIG run. Free Play below

The Free MLB Play is on the Colorado Rockies. Game 959 at 8:10 eastern. The Rockies are 5-1 at home off a home loss if they scored 5 or more runs. The Padres are 1-9 as a road favorite off a road win. This game also fits a nice dog system that date to 2004. Colorado averages over 5 run per game here. They have J. Gray going and he was solid in his last start going 6 innings allowing just 1 run against the Mets. He will oppose Cashner who has a pedestrian like 4.60 road Era. Look for Colorado to bounce back as a small dog. On Saturday the two lead plays are the rare 100$ 6* Power system side in Baseball. There is also the NFLX Game of the Month and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on. Combined football was ranked #1 overall on several of the Nations top sports leader boards last season. For the free play. Take Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2015)

Sunday plays include the ESPN  Sunday Game of the Month System Side and the NFL Early System Side in the Colts vs Eagles game. NFL Continues to Dominate, ranked #1 in Combined football last season and cashing with KC Last night. Free  WNBA Play below.


The free WNBA Power angle Play is on the San Antonio Stars. Game 659 at 9:05 eastern. The Stars have several advantages here in their game at Seattle. The Stars have won the last 2 in the series and have covered 5 of the last 6 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game. They have covered all 4 times with 3+ days of rest and 7 of 9 vs losing teams. Seattle gas failed to cover in 5 of 6 vs  teams who allow 77 or more points. Seattle Is 0-8 off a non conference game and 2-9 off a loss 10 of 10 or more points. Take the points with San Antonio. Another Big card On Sunday led by the ESPN Sunday night Game of the Month, the Early NFLX Power system play and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on. For the free WNBA Play take The San Antonio Stars. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2015)

Monday the American League Game of the Month takes center stage along with a totals system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. Free  MLB System Play below.

On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 952 at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates are back home off a 3 game sweep in NY. Tonight they fit a powerful database system that plays on certain home teams off a road dog win vs a team like Arizona off a road favored loss. These teams have an average win by 3.7 runs. The Pirates are 18-3 as a home favorite in this range and have won 9 of 13. They have G. Cole on the hill and have won 9 of his 11 home starts as he has a 2.2.89 home era and is 2-0 with a 1.98 era vs Arizona. The D-backs have Hellickson going and he has a 6.09 road era and a 7.71 era vs the Pirates. Look for Pittsburgh to take the opener. On Monday the American League Game of the Month from a Big 72-17 system is along with a 100#% Totals system. MLB Cashed big again on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free play. Take the Pittsburgh Pirates. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2015)

Tuesday card has the MLB Blowout system taking center stage from a system winning by over 4 runs on average. There is also a road warrior system. Monday Top play on Baltimore wins. Free MLB Power system Play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Power system Play is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 928 at 8:05 eastern. The Cubs have won 12 of the last 13 are 6-1 at home off a road loss. Detroit is 0-3 on the road off a road dog loss and for the system we are playing on certain home favorites off a +140 or higher road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs and are taking on an opponent also off a +140 or higher road dog loss. These home teams have won 9 of 11 the past few years. Chicago has Hammel going and he has a 3.03 home era and has won his last 3. Detroit counters with Sanchez and he has an elevated 5.09 road era losing 6 of 9 away. He has terrible current form with a 7.50 era in his last 3 stats. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Tuesday the lead play is a blowout system that's is winning by over 4 runs on average. There is also a road Warrior Super system side up and more. Monday Top play cashes with Baltimore. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Take the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 19, 2015)

Hump day Power card has the MLB Total of the Week from a 92% Totals system and a Big Dominator with a 28-2 Dominator. MLB Top play cashes Tuesday. Free Hump day MLB Play below. RV

The MLB Free totals play is on the under in the Houston at Oakland game. Rotation numbers 967/968 at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that pertains to teams that are off low scoring games with top tier pitchers tonight. Houston has gone under in 5 of the last 7 and are hitting .21...0 this past week. They have a solid 2.24 bullpen era at home and have Dallas Keuchel on the mound. Keuchel has been solid all year and has a 1.26 home era and has pitched under in 9 of 13 home starts. Tampa counters with N. Karns who has been exceptional on the road with a 2.95 era and has pitched under in 7 of 11 road starts. In the series these two have stayed under in 5 of the last 8 here. Look for this one to go under the total. On Wednesday another Big Baseball Power Card takes center stage with a 28-2 Dominator system and the MLB Total of the Week. Tuesday Top play cashes out again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of this award winning data on your side. For the free MLB Play. Take Tampa and Houston to go Under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2015)

Thursday Card has a 100% NFLX Power Angle Play with a 13-1 Indicator and the MLB Game of the Month from Never lost system that wins by an average 6-1 score. MLB Cashes out 2 of 3 on Wednesday. Free MLB Play below. 


On Thursday the Free MLB Totals play in MLB Action is to go under 8 runs in the Arizona at Cincinnati game at 7:10 eastern. In this series 50 of the last 68 games have stayed under the total. Here in Cincy 23 of 31 have played under. Home dogs like the Reds off a 1 run home dog loss have stayed under every time off a road dog loss in games where the total was 7 or more. Corbin goes for Arizona and he has pitched under his last 3 vs the Reds with a solid 2.73 era. Cincy counters with J.Lams who struck out 7 in his debut and was exceptional in AAA with a 2.67 Era. Look for this game to stay under. On Thursday the Lead plays are the 100% MLN Game of the Month from a Never lost Blowout system that wins by an average 5 runs per game. In the NFL its a 100% Power Angle Play with a nice 13-1 Indicator. MLB Cashed out again on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the free play go under 8 runs in the Diamondbacks at Reds game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2015)

T.G.I.F Card has the 2015 MLB Dog of the Year from a 100% system. Thursday Top play on Pirates wins. There is also the 5* NFLX Play. Sides 4-0 already, winning Washington last night. Football overall ranked #1 last year 54 games over .500. Free MLB Play below. 

The MLB Free road warrior system Play is on the SF. Giants at 10:15pm. The Giants have Bumgarner on the mound tonight and he has dominated the Pirates in their home park winning both starts allowing just 1 run in 15 innings. he has heated up winning his last 3 starts with a 0.71 era. J.Locke goes for the Pirates and he has an elevated 8.06 Era vs The Giants and a 5.06 era in his last 3 starts. The Giants fit a road favorite system that has won 17 of 23 times since 2004 that pertains to road favorites off a shutout loss. All clients cashed big on the Pirates last night but we will play against them tonight. On Friday its another powerful card led by the 2015 MLB Underdog Game of the year from an undefeated system. Top Thursday play on Pittsburgh wins easy. We also have out first 5* in NFLX Action. Last night we cashed out with the Washington Redskins taking sides to 4-0. Last season we were ranked #1 on multiple networks in overall football at 54 games over .500. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with our Devastating data. For the free MLB Play. Take the SF. Giants.

Below is 34 analysts of well over 100 that did well last season at biggest Sports network

Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football
1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 -109 4.89 
2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92 -110 4.83 
3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 -110 5.15 
4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -135 0.25 
5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 -108 2.42 
6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 1.55 
7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 -111 2.54 
8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30 -113 2.92 
9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 -105 1.76 
10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106 -110 1.42 
11 Jack Jones $1,578 5.0% 54.8% 155-128 -109 1.43 
12 Freddy Wills $1,348 6.2% 54.8% 108-89 -106 1.33 
13 Trev Rogers $1,341 4.7% 54.4% 141-118 -109 1.14 
14 Patrick Webb $1,286 3.7% 50.8% 161-156 + 107 1.41 
15 Dennis Macklin $1,216 3.0% 54.0% 197-168 -110 1.15 
16 Matt Fargo $1,039 3.1% 54.1% 164-139 -110 1.03 
17 Marc Lawrence $916 4.1% 55.0% 109-89 -111 0.92 
18 R&R Totals $860 17.4% 60.9% 28-18 -107 1.25 
19 Ray Monohan $812 3.5% 54.1% 112-95 -109 0.79 
20 Steve Rich $798 5.6% 55.0% 72-59 -109 0.71 
21 Vic Duke $731 2.6% 53.6% 134-116 -110 0.65 
22 Jesse Schule $511 1.6% 55.2% 142-115 -119 0.50 
23 Alex Smart $492 1.4% 52.9% 172-153 -109 0.65 
24 Jeff Allen $477 2.8% 53.8% 78-67 -110 0.42 
25 John Martin $466 1.4% 52.7% 155-139 -108 0.61 
26 Scott Rickenbach $420 1.5% 52.7% 138-124 -109 0.45 
27 Stephen Nover $389 2.3% 54.0% 80-68 -112 0.38 
28 Michael Alexander $242 0.9% 52.8% 133-119 -110 0.39 
29 Kyle Hunter $186 0.7% 52.7% 128-115 -110 0.35 
30 Red Dog Sports $142 1.8% 53.5% 38-33 -110 0.18 
31 Tony Karpinski $103 0.5% 52.7% 107-96 -110 0.30 
32 ASA $100 95.2% 100.0% 1-0 -105 0.69 
33 Ari Atari $34 0.3% 53.7% 44-38 -114 0.12 
34 Timothy Black $10 0.0% 52.0% 166-153 -108 0.41


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2015)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* 25-0 MLB Blowout system winning by an average 6-1 score along with Powerful week 2 NFLX. 2014 Football was 54 games over .500 and finished #1 on several networks. MLB Top dog on SD cashes. Free NFLX Play below

On Saturday the free NFLX Play is on the New Orleans Saints at 7:30 eastern. Tonight we note that the Saints are 8-1 vs AFC Teams, 5-1 in game 2, 6-1 on Saturdays and 11-1 vs teams off a loss of 10 or more. Patriots are just 1-6 on road vs NFC. Super bowl winning teams have historically struggled in game twos. The Pats struggled on offense losing by 10 in game one. The Saints are home off a close loss in Baltimore. On Saturday its a Rare 6* 25-0 Blowout in bases and a Solid NFLX Week 2 system card. 2014 Football finished #1 overall and is off to a fast start this year. MLB Top dog kills it with San Diego last night a 9-3 winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or test 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play The Saints come marching in. RV
Below is 34 analysts of well over 100 that did well last season at biggest Sports network
Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football
1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 -109 4.89 
2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92 -110 4.83 
3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 -110 5.15 
4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -135 0.25 
5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 -108 2.42 
6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 1.55 
7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 -111 2.54 
8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30 -113 2.92 
9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 -105 1.76 
10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106 -110 1.42 
11 Jack Jones $1,578 5.0% 54.8% 155-128 -109 1.43 
12 Freddy Wills $1,348 6.2% 54.8% 108-89 -106 1.33 
13 Trev Rogers $1,341 4.7% 54.4% 141-118 -109 1.14 
14 Patrick Webb $1,286 3.7% 50.8% 161-156 + 107 1.41 
15 Dennis Macklin $1,216 3.0% 54.0% 197-168 -110 1.15 
16 Matt Fargo $1,039 3.1% 54.1% 164-139 -110 1.03 
17 Marc Lawrence $916 4.1% 55.0% 109-89 -111 0.92 
18 R&R Totals $860 17.4% 60.9% 28-18 -107 1.25 
19 Ray Monohan $812 3.5% 54.1% 112-95 -109 0.79 
20 Steve Rich $798 5.6% 55.0% 72-59 -109 0.71 
21 Vic Duke $731 2.6% 53.6% 134-116 -110 0.65 
22 Jesse Schule $511 1.6% 55.2% 142-115 -119 0.50 
23 Alex Smart $492 1.4% 52.9% 172-153 -109 0.65 
24 Jeff Allen $477 2.8% 53.8% 78-67 -110 0.42 
25 John Martin $466 1.4% 52.7% 155-139 -108 0.61 
26 Scott Rickenbach $420 1.5% 52.7% 138-124 -109 0.45 
27 Stephen Nover $389 2.3% 54.0% 80-68 -112 0.38 
28 Michael Alexander $242 0.9% 52.8% 133-119 -110 0.39 
29 Kyle Hunter $186 0.7% 52.7% 128-115 -110 0.35 
30 Red Dog Sports $142 1.8% 53.5% 38-33 -110 0.18 
31 Tony Karpinski $103 0.5% 52.7% 107-96 -110 0.30 
32 ASA $100 95.2% 100.0% 1-0 -105 0.69 
33 Ari Atari $34 0.3% 53.7% 44-38 -114 0.12 
34 Timothy Black $10 0.0% 52.0% 166-153 -108 0.41


----------



## golden contender (Aug 23, 2015)

Sunday card has a big MLB Blowout from a 68-12 system, the 5* CFL Totals system and a late NFLX Power system side. Free MLB ESPN Play below

On Sunday the free MLB Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates on Sunday night ESPN Baseball at 8:05 eastern. The Pirates are a on a staggering 22 game win streak since Mid May as a home favorite off a home win if they had a quality start in that game. The Pirates have won 8 straight off a 1 run home win and 14-5 on Sundays. Tonight they have F. Liriano on the mound and he has won 3 of 4 vs the Giants allowing just 1 run in 14 innings in hos last 2 starts vs them. The Giants have B. Vogelsong going and he has a 4.45 road era. The Pirates are a heavy favorite here so well give them a slight lean in this one. On Sunday we end the week big with a 5* 68-12 Blowout system, a week 2 NFLX Late system paly and a 5* Canadian Football league totals system. Text to 646-269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play. Take the Pittsburgh Pirates. RV

SU:
22-0

May 11, 2015  box  Mon  away  Pirates  Gerrit Cole - R  Phillies  Jerome Williams - R  4-3  1  W  -0.5  U  7-9  0-1  2-1  -168  7.5  9  
May 23, 2015  box  Sat  home  Pirates  AJ Burnett - R  Mets  Matt Harvey - R  8-2  6  W  3.5  O  10-7  0-1  7-0  -115  6.5  9  
May 24, 2015  box  Sun  home  Pirates  Francisco Liriano - L  Mets  Jon Niese - L  9-1  8  W  2.5  O  12-7  0-0  8-0  -178  7.5  9  
May 25, 2015  box  Mon  home  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  Marlins  David Phelps - R  4-2  2  W  -1.5  U  10-9  0-0  2-1  -135  7.5  9  
May 26, 2015  box  Tue  home  Pirates  Jeff Locke - L  Marlins  Jose Urena - R  5-1  4  W  -2.0  U  10-6  0-0  5-0  -137  8.0  9  
May 28, 2015  box  Thu  away  Pirates  AJ Burnett - R  Padres  Ian Kennedy - R  11-5  6  W  9.5  O  15-9  2-1  7-0  -122  6.5  9  
Jun 12, 2015  box  Fri  home  Pirates  Jeff Locke - L  Phillies  Kevin Correia - R  1-0  1  W  -7.5  U  13-11  0-1  1-0  -210  8.5  10+  
Jun 13, 2015  box  Sat  home  Pirates  Gerrit Cole - R  Phillies  Sean OSullivan - R  4-3  1  W  0.0  P  8-9  1-0  3-1  -270  7.0  9  
Jun 14, 2015  box  Sun  home  Pirates  AJ Burnett - R  Phillies  Cole Hamels - L  1-0  1  W  -6.0  U  9-6  0-1  1-0  -143  7.0  10+  
Jun 15, 2015  box  Mon  home  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  White Sox  Carlos Rodon - L  11-0  11  W  4.0  O  18-2  1-3  11-0  -192  7.0  9  
Jun 16, 2015  box  Tue  home  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  White Sox  Jose Quintana - L  3-0  3  W  -4.0  U  10-4  0-0  3-0  -153  7.0  9  
Jun 17, 2015  box  Wed  away  Pirates  Jeff Locke - L  White Sox  John Danks - L  3-2  1  W  -3.0  U  5-4  0-0  3-0  -115  8.0  9  
Jun 27, 2015  box  Sat  home  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  Braves  Julio Teheran - R  8-4  4  W  5.0  O  13-11  1-2  5-0  -162  7.0  9  
Jul 05, 2015  box  Sun  home  Pirates  Gerrit Cole - R  Indians  Danny Salazar - R  5-3  2  W  1.0  O  8-5  1-1  2-3  -137  7.0  9  
Jul 06, 2015  box  Mon  home  Pirates  AJ Burnett - R  Padres  James Shields - R  2-1  1  W  -4.0  U  5-7  0-1  1-1  -130  7.0  9  
Jul 07, 2015  box  Tue  home  Pirates  Francisco Liriano - L  Padres  Tyson Ross - R  3-2  1  W  -1.0  U  9-8  0-0  1-2  -144  6.0  9  
Jul 08, 2015  box  Wed  home  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  Padres  Andrew Cashner - R  5-2  3  W  0.0  P  5-5  2-0  3-2  -135  7.0  9  
Jul 11, 2015  box  Sat  home  Pirates  AJ Burnett - R  Cardinals  John Lackey - R  6-5  1  W  4.5  O  11-12  2-3  1-3  -118  6.5  10+  
Jul 12, 2015  box  Sun  home  Pirates  Francisco Liriano - L  Cardinals  Tim Cooney - L  6-5  1  W  4.0  O  12-9  1-0  1-2  -165  7.0  10+  
Jul 28, 2015  box  Tue  away  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  Twins  Mike Pelfrey - R  8-7  1  W  6.0  O  11-12  2-1  4-2  -110  9.0  9  
Aug 08, 2015  box  Sat  home  Pirates  Francisco Liriano - L  Dodgers  Mat Latos - R  6-5  1  W  4.0  O  9-13  1-0  2-1  -150  7.0  9  
Aug 20, 2015  box  Thu  home  Pirates  Charlie Morton - R  Giants  Jake Peavy - R  4-0  4  W  -4.0  U  9-6  0-0  4-0  -135  8.0  9
Aug 23, 2015  Sun  home  Pirates  Francisco Liriano - L  Giants  Ryan Vogelsong - R  -175  7.5


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2015)

Monday card led by a Rare 6* NFLX Never lost super system dating to 1983. In MLB There are 2 Big Perfect system totals plays up. One is the 19-0 Inter league Total of the Month. Free MLB System Play below. 


On Monday the Free MLB Power system play is on the Seattle Mariners. Game 916 at 10:10 eastern. Seattle has won the first 3 in the series here this year with Oakland. Tonight they fit a solid database system that has won 13 of 15 times. We will p...lay on certain home favorites off a -140 or higher home favored win by 2 or more runs, if they scored 5 or more runs, and their opponent, Oakland in this case comes in off a home dog win by 2+ runs, also scoring 5 or more runs. Iwakuma starts for Seattle and he has started to pick it up with a 1.96 era in his last 3 starts. Oakland has lost 8 straight road games and are 0-4 on the road off a home win where they put up 5+ runs. Seattle should do enough against Doubront and Oakland to get the win. On Monday we start the week big with a 6* NFLX Monday night system that has not lost since at least 1983. In bases its a pair Of Undefeated totals systems. One is the 19-0 Inter league Total of the month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Seattle. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2015)

Tuesday MLB Has 3 Solid selections from Powerful League Wide System direct from the Award winning MLB Database. Congrats to those who Raked last night with Top Play In NFLX With Tampa Bay. N.L. East preview Below.

The Beast in the N.L. East Power system Super side is on the New York Mets. Game 951 at 7:05 eastern. Down 7-2 last night on a night When staff ace Jacob DeGrom had a rare ineffective start. The Mets picked him up by scoring an Unprecedented 14 unanswered runs enroute to a 16-7 win. The Mets set some franchise records on Monday. Most notably 8 home runs, led by the return of team Captain David Wright, who promptly homers in his first at bat, which seemed to motivate the entire team from that point.
Tonight the Mets have Noah Syndergaard on the mound. While he has not been as effective on the road as he has been at home. He did stymie the Phillies back in May going 7+ score less innings and his 3.33 Era this year is Better than the 6.10 Era of his counter part, Phillies starter J. Williams. In his 6 starts vs the Mets the Phillies have lost 5 times. The Mets are scoring over 7 runs per game the past week and have won 9 of the last 10 vs the Phillies. Here at Citizens Park the Mets have won 17 of the last 23. Looking in the stands one has noticed the Abundance of Mets fans making the Trip, as Citizens is now being referred to as "Little Citi". The Mets have won the last 3 times on the road if they won on the road by 5 or more runs. They also fit a monster system from the MLB League wide database that has not lost since at least 2004. We are playing on road favorites in this range that are off a road favored win by 5+ runs and scored 10+ runs, vs a team like the Phillies that scored 5+ runs as a large home dog and still lost by over 5 runs. Not only are these teams road teams undefeated but they have won by an amazing 7-1 average score. Look for the Mets to move to 16-4 in the 2nd half vs losing teams. For those looking for the Tuesday selections contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5259 And Ill add you to the Mid Day report. Make it the Mets again tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 26, 2015)

Hump day card has a 100% League Wide MLB Database system taking enter stage along with another Powerful card. Free MLB Dog system below. RV- Golden Contender Sports

On Wednesday the MLB Free Play is on the LA. Angels. Game 919 at 7:05 eastern. The Angles have won 5 of the last 7 here in Detroit after last nights narrow 1 run win. Detroit has lost 5 straight and the last 4 home games. They have lost 14 of 21 as a home favorite in this range. From the database we see that home favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a 1 run home dog loss have lost 11 of 15 vs an opponents off a 1 run road favored win if both trams scored 5+ runs on 10+ hits. Verlander for Detroit has allowed 9 runs in 13 innings in his last 2 starts vs the Angles and the Tigers are 0-7 in his home starts as he has a 5.44 home era. Santiago for the Angles is vastly under rated and has a 2.91 Era on the season and a 1.73 era vs the Tigers. Look for the Angles to get the win. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to get On for Hump day get on the giving end with a Huge 100% System Game Of The Week plus the rest of the card added up on Wednesday afternoon. For the free play. Take the LA. Angels.  RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2015)

Throwback Thursday card led by the 100% American League total of the Month from a Massive League wide database system that is Undefeated last 10+ seasons. Wednesday Top Play Cashes out. Free MLB Play below. RV- GC Sports

On Thursday the free MLB System Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 959 at 7:10 eastern. The Pirates were our top play last night, today we will back them again as they qualify in a different system that plays on road favorites off a road favored win by 5 or more runs vs a home team like the Marlins that score 2 or less runs in a blowout home loss by 5 or more runs. These road favorites have won 16 of 21 times. Miami has lost 9 of 12 vs winning teams and 5 of the last 6 at home off a home loss by 5 or more runs. They have Nicolino pitching and he has a 5.71 home era this season. He will not have it too easy on the Vaunted Pirates lineup. G. Cole starts for the Pirates and he has a solid 2.22 road era. Look for the Pirates to take the finale. On Thursday the lead play is on the American League Total Of the Month from a 100% system. MLB Top play cashed on Hump day. More damage on Thursday. Jump on. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269. For the free MLB Play take the Pittsburgh Pirates. RV


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2015)

Friday 2015 MLB Total of the year 29-1 system beats line by over 5 runs. NFLX Double system Dominator and a 5* 100% MLB Blowout system lead T.G.I.F Card. Football combined #1 last season. Free MLB PLAY Below.

On Friday the Free MLB System Play is on the Texas Rangers. Game 920 at 8:05 eastern.  Texas has won 3 of 4 vs Baltimore this season. The Orioles are struggling and have lost 8 of their last 9 and 14 of 19 vs winning teams . Home favorites off a home dog win that scored 4 or less runs and 1 or no errors are 18-3 vs road teams that lost on the road and scored 4 or less runs. These 18-3 home teams have won 13 straight since 2009. Hamels for Texas has a 3.39 home Eras this season and he will oppose K. Gausman who is 1-4 with a 7.24 road Era. Look for Texas to take the opener. Dont miss the huge Friday card that has the 2015 MLB Total of the year from a massive 29-1 totals system that wins by over 5 runs on average. There is also a never lost 100% 5* Blowout and a Week 3 NFLX Double system dominator. Football combined was #1 ranked on several major networks last season and the big 6* on Tampa Bay cashed easily on Monday. Text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play. Take Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2015)

Triple 5* Saturday NFLX Super system winner + MLB Blowout systems take center stage. 2014 Combined football ranked #1. Free NFLX Play below.


On Saturday the free NFLX  system Play is on Philadelphia Eagles at 8:00 eastern, The Eagles have lit it up scoring 34 and 40 points at home coasting to two easy wins. Now they take to Green Bay who is reeling form the loss of Wideout Jordy Nelson. The Packers come in off a road loss in Pittsburgh and may not be looking to go full throttle here. For the NFLX System. We are playing on road reams off back to back homes wins and covers in games threes as these teams have covered over 80% off a win by 10+ points. The line on this one has risen to -5.5. Saturday card has a trio of 5* Plays led by another big NFLX System winner and an MLB Blowout.Text to 646-269-5269 or contact at goldencontender@aol.com. GC Ranked #1 on several leaderboards in combined football last season finishing 54 games over.500. For the free play. Take the Eagles. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 30, 2015)

Sunday Highest Rated NFLX Preseason Game Of The Year + MLB 62-10 5* Blowout system takes center stage. Football ranked #1 last season overall, Browns win big on Saturday. MLB Top play cashes too. Free Road warrior play below.

On Sunday the Free MLB System Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 909 at 4:05 eastern. St. Louis has won 5 of 6 as a road favorite off a 5+ run road win. The Giants have lost 6 of 7 at home off a home loss by 5 or more runs. St. Louis fits a nice 13-2 Road Warrior system that plays on road favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a road favored win by 5 or more runs and had 10 or more hits and are playing a team off a home dog loss by 5+ runs that scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits if both teams played error free ball. Complicated to follow I know. Garcia for St. Lois has allowed just 4 runs in 19 innings here and has won his last 3 road starts allowing just 2 runs in 20 innings. Look for the Cards to soar again tonight. On Sunday the NFLX Game of the Year is up along with a 5* MLB Blowout system. Top plays cashed both in NFLX and MLB on Saturday. Football ranked #1 in 2014 on several major Leaderboards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end your week big with the mot powerful data available. For the free play. Take St. Louis. RV- Overall top leaderboard below



Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football

 1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 
 2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92
 3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 
 4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -
 5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 - 
 6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 
 7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 
 8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30
 9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 
 10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2015)

September starts on Tuesday with the N.L. Central Total Of the Year with 2 Undefeated Power systems taking center stage along with a Client Appreciations totals play. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the KC. Royals. Game 924 at 8:10 eastern. The Royals are 15-4 on Tuesdays and 13-4 at home if the total is 7 or less. Detroit has lost 9 of the last 10 and 13 of 19 on Tuesday. The Tigers have a mediocre road bullpen that has a 5.44 road Era. Certain Home favorites like KC that are off a 1 run road loss are 18-3 vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs. Cueto goes for KC and he has a stellar 2.15 home Era and KC has won 8 of his 11 home starts. He has a  2.11 Era vs Detroit. Verlandder pitches for Detroit and he comes off a 1 hitter but the Tigers have lost 10 of his 13 starts and he did not fare well in his last vs KC. look for the Royals. On Tuesday the N.L. Central Double Perfect Play of the year takes Center Stage along with a powerful MLB Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or Text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we get September off to a fast start. For the free play Take the KC. Royals.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 2, 2015)

Hump day card has the MLB Total Of the Week leading the Card. Tuesday MLB Cashes 2 of 3. Free MLB Totals system play below.

The Free MLB Totals System Play is on the Under in the Tampa Bay at Baltimore game. Rotation numbers 969/970 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nifty league wide totals system that has played under 26 of 35 times since 2004 and goes under for home favorites like Baltimore that are off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs, if they scored 2 or less runs and had 5+ hits and no errors. Their opponent must be off a road dog win and scored 10+ runs like Tampa. Baltimore has gone under in 11 of 15 as a home favorite from -125 to -150 and are averaging under 3 runs per game the past week. The Orioles have gone under 5 of 6 times at home off a home loss by 5+ runs. They have K. Gausman pitching tonight and he has gone under all 5 starts vs the Rays and has a 1.85 home Era. E. Ramirez for Tampa has a 3.28 Era in his starts and has gone under in both starts vs Baltimore this year. Look for this one to go under the total. On Wednesday the lead play is the MLB Total Of the Week from a Big Simulation indicator. Tuesday MB Hits on 2 of 3. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data On your side. For the Free Play Take the Rays and the Orioles to stay under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2015)

golden contender said:


> Hump day card has the MLB Total Of the Week leading the Card. Tuesday MLB Cashes 2 of 3. Free MLB Totals system play below.
> 
> The Free MLB Totals System Play is on the Under in the Tampa Bay at Baltimore game. Rotation numbers 969/970 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nifty league wide totals system that has played under 26 of 35 times since 2004 and goes under for home favorites like Baltimore that are off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs, if they scored 2 or less runs and had 5+ hits and no errors. Their opponent must be off a road dog win and scored 10+ runs like Tampa. Baltimore has gone under in 11 of 15 as a home favorite from -125 to -150 and are averaging under 3 runs per game the past week. The Orioles have gone under 5 of 6 times at home off a home loss by 5+ runs. They have K. Gausman pitching tonight and he has gone under all 5 starts vs the Rays and has a 1.85 home Era. E. Ramirez for Tampa has a 3.28 Era in his starts and has gone under in both starts vs Baltimore this year. Look for this one to go under the total. On Wednesday the lead play is the MLB Total Of the Week from a Big Simulation indicator. Tuesday MB Hits on 2 of 3. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data On your side. For the Free Play Take the Rays and the Orioles to stay under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2015)

Thursday card has NFLX 100% Total of the Year, a 25-0 NFL Side, a College Blowout and a Double system side in the Michigan at Utah game. There is also a Powerful MLB System. Football combined finished 54 games over .500 and #1 ranked on several leader boards. Free College Play below

The Free College football play is on Hawaii in late action. Game 150 at 1:00 eastern. Hawaii has covered 9 straight as a non conference home dog  of less than 8 points. They fits  nice opening week system that plays on home dogs of more than 3 that won 3 or more games last season and are taking on an opponent that was 6-5 or worse last season like Colorado. These home dogs are covering  over 65% long term. Colorado has failed to cover seven straight as non conference road favorites and have been a terrible road team. the last 10 seasons. The Rainbow Warriors have covered 5 of the last 6 home openers that were lined. Look for them to get the cover here tonight. On Thursday 5 big Plays take center stage with the 100% NFLX Total, a Super system that has cashed 25 straight times and the MLB Game of the Week. In College Football its the Double perfect system side in the Michigan at Utah game and a Big opening week blowout system. Football was ranked#1 combined on several high end leader boards last season at 54 games .over 500. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or test to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play take Hawaii and the 7-8 points. RV

Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football

 1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 
 2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92
 3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 
 4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -
 5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 - 
 6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113  
 7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51  
 8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30
 9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 
 10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2015)

Friday A.L. East Total Of the Year 100% Never lost system takes center stage along with a 5* Blowout side and a Week1 College Football Super system. Football combined was ranked #1 in 2014 at 54 games over. 500. Free NCAAF Play below
.
The Free College football play is on Baylor. Game 151 at 7:00 eastern. The Golden Bears are 8-0 straight up and to the spread in the series and are 5-0 ats as a road favorite of 20 or more points. SMU is a dismal1-8 ats in games ones and has failed to cover 8 straight non conference games, including an 0-4 ats ledger vs BIG 12 Teams. For our system we are playing against teams like SMU that have a first year coach if they are at home and getting 10 or more points. These teams have failed to cover 22 of the last 31 times. Look for Baylor to bring the bang tonight and coast to a win. On Friday the lead play is the 100% A.L. East Total of The Year form a huge system that strongest in this Division this season. There is also a 5* Blowout system that win on average by 3 runs. In College Football its another powerful Opening week system. football overall in 2014 was ranked #1 on several leader boards at 54 games over .500 for the year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on an put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. for the free play. Take Baylor. RV.
Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football
1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 
2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92
3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 
4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -
5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 - 
6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 
7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 
8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30
9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 
10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106


----------



## golden contender (Sep 5, 2015)

Saturday 4 Massive Opening Week College Football Super systems are up Including a 100% Top play 6* Release + MLB Power system. Football combined finished #1 on top leader boards at 54 games over .500. Free Week 1 NCAAF System club Play below


On Saturday the free system club is on Northern Illinois over UNLV. Game 182 at 7:30 eastern. UNLV lost to NIU By 14 at home Last year and now fits a big Play against system that pertains to new coaches in 1st road games vs teams that won 7 or more last year. NIU will be solid again this season and should score big here. UNLV has failed to cover 43 of the last 62 on the road and 7 of 9 in non conference games. On Saturday there are 4 Big Week1 College Football super system plays up led by a Rare top rated 6* With big 100% Indicator. There is also MLB Power system play. Last season Finished #1 Overall NCAAF + NFL Combined on Several Prestigious leader boards 54 games over .500 using data and systems that wont be seen anywhere else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and put the Power of these plays on your side. For the free College football system club Play. Take Northern Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 6, 2015)

Sunday card has 91% Sunday Nigh Baseball system on ESPN and a Perfect Angle Play on the Afternoon NCAAF Game. 2014 Football ranked overall at 54 games over.500. Free MLB System Play below

On Sunday the Free MLB System Play is on the Boston Redsox. Game 980 at 1:35 eastern. Boston has won 10 of 13 at home vs Philadelphia. Today they fit a nice system that is 46-18 and plays on home favorites of -140 or higher that are off a home favored win by 5+ runs at -200 or higher, if they had 10+ hits and are facing an opponent off a road dog loss by 5+ runs that scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits if both teams had 1 or no errors. The Phillies are 2-8 on the road off a road loss by 5+ runs. They have J. Eickoff making just his 4th start and he may struggle here vs a potent Boston lineup. The Sox counter with E. Rodriguez and he is 6-1 in his last 7 home starts allowing 3 or less in all of them. On Sunday the lead plays are the 91% Power system Play on ESPN Sunday night Baseball and a Perfect Power angle in the Afternoon College Football game. Football combined was 54 games over .500 last season and ranked #1 overall on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these powerful plays on your side. For the free MLB Play. Look for Boston to take the Finale.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2015)

Labor day Monday has the 91% College Football Prime time System side and a 6* American League Game of the Month Blowout system. Free MLB Play below. 

The Free MLB play for Monday is on the San Diego Padres who have won 9 of 12 this year from Colorado including all 5 here. The Padres are scoring over 5 runs per game the past week and have won 13 of 18 as a home favorite in this range. Colorado is 9-38 as a road dog in this range. Kendrick pitches for Colorado and he has allowed 9 runs in 2 starts spanning 10 innings here. Colorado has lost 9 of his 11 road starts and he has a 5.72 road Era and 8.10 in his last 3 starts. Kennedy for San Diego has a 2.86 career Era vs Colorado and has been solid of late with a 1.83 Era in his last 3 starts. Look for San Diego to take the opener. On Monday the 2 lead plays are the 6* American League Game of the Month from a Huge Blowout system that is undefeated and wins by 4+ runs. In College Football its the 91% Power Play in the Ohio. St at Va.Tech game. 2014 Football ranked #1 at 54 games over. 500 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on labor day. For the free play. Take San Diego. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2015)

On Tuesday the Free MLB System Play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates. Game 957 at 7:10 eastern. The Pirates will look to rebound here tonight and road favorites off a road loss that scored 2 or less runs and had 5+ hits and had 3+ errors have won over 805 of the time vs an opponent off a home win. The Pirates have won 11 of the last 12 starts with Liriano on the mound and he has a solid 2.67 road Era and allowed just 2 runs in 7 inning sin a start here earlier in the year. The Reds have lost 9 of 13 to Pittsburgh and 5 of 7 as a home dog in this range. Look for the Pirates to bounce back. On Tuesday there are 2 plays up. one is a 5* Blowout system the other a perfect totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or test to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of the award winning MLB Database on your side. For the free MLB Play. Take Pittsburgh. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2015)

Hump day card has the 100% National League Total of the Month and a big Perfect system Dominator side. Free MLB Play below.
On Wednesday the free MLB Totals Play is on the over 8.5 runs in the Atlanta at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 905/906 at 7:05 eastern. This one has a powerful totals system that applies and several high end totals angles. Philly has played over in 16 of 23 at home if the total is 8 to 8.5 and 6 of the last8. Atlanta has gone over in 5 of the last 7.... Teheran for Atlanta has gone over in 10 of 13 road starts and he has a 5.95 road Era and a 6.12 era in his last 3 starts. He is followed by a terrible bullpen that has a 5.11 road Era. Buchanan for the Phillies has a 7.24 home Era and has gone over in 7 of 9 starts. Take the over in this one. The Lead plays on Hump day are the 100% National League Totals Of the Month and a big MLB Dominator system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on both now and get on the Giving End of Hump day with the Most Powerful data in the industry. For the Free MLB totals play. Take Atlanta and Philadelphia to play over the total  GC.
See More


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2015)

Thursday night Football 21-0 Week 1 system + 32-4 MLB Dominator system take center stage. 2014 Overall Football ranked #1. MLB Top plays 3-0 last night. Free Road warrior system Play below. RV- Golden Contender Sports

The Free MLB System Play is on the NY. Mets. Game 955 at 7:10 eastern. Fresh off a resounding sweep on the road cvs the Nationals the Mets head to Atlanta for 4 games. The Mets are scoring over 6 runs per game the past week and are 6-1 as a road favorite off a road win. They have the big horse Bartolo Colon on the mound as he looks to add to his 26 inning score less streak. Colon has won 12 of 13 team starts in Division play and is 7-2 with a 2.53 Era vs the Braves. The Braves have Shelby Miller going and have lost 14 of his last 15 starts and he has a 6.00 Era in his last 3 starts. The Braves are 5-20 vs winning teams and have lost 10 of 13 on thursday. The Mets have won 22 of 31 vs losing teams. For our system we note that home dogs like the Braves that are off a road favored win by 5 or more runs that are playing a team off a road win have lost the only 5 times this scenario has happened since 2004. Thursday card has the Big 21-0 NFL WEEK1 SYSTEM and a big 32-4 MLB Dominator system.2014 football ranked #1 Overall. MLB Top plays go 3-0 on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the Most Powerful Data in the Industry. For the free play Look for the Braves to drop their 9th straight home game. Make it the Mets tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2015)

Friday 94% College Football Triple angle Side and a Rare 6* 100%  MLB "TOTAL" Domination system take center stage. Football ranked #1 overall in 2014. Free MLB System play below.
On Friday the free MLB System play is on the Tampa Bay Rays. Game 926 at 7:10 eastern. The Rays  have Archer on the mound tonight as they host Boston tonight. Tampa comes in off a blowout win as does Boston. That sets up a powerful league wide system that plays against certain road dogs like Boston that are off a home dog win by 5 or more runs and scored 10 or more runs and are playing a team that scored 5+ runs. These teams have lost over 95% since 2004 so we will play against Boston. Miley goes for the Sox and he has lost 10 of 15 road starts with a road Era around 5. Look for Tampa to take the opener. On Friday the 2 lead plays are the 100% MLB Never lost Totals system with several big angles and a Triple angle 94% College Football side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry as we ranked #1 overall in Football  in 2014. For the free play take Tampa Bay. RV


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2015)

Saturday 6* Non Conference Triple Perfect Play of the Year leads a Powerful card that has 62-15, 14-0 27-7 Super systems dating to 1980. There is also an MLB Blowout system. Football ranked #1 overall last season on high end leader boards. Free NCAAF System play below. 

The Free NCAAF system club Play is on Colorado. St +5. Game 344 at 3;30 eastern as they fit a home dog system that has won 21 of 26 times since 1980. The Rams are 8-0 ats home vs Non Conf. Teams that are off a loss. The Rams are 9-2 ats as Non conference home dogs and return 15 starters from a 10 win team. Minnesota lost a close game at home vs a Top team in TCU so we get god line value because of that. Colorado St has covered 18 of 25 on Saturday and should be in this one throughout. Take the Points as Colorado St is Ram Tough here at home. On Saturday its another Tremendous card from last seasons #1 overall ranked Football analyst. The Lead plays are the Triple perfect 6* Non conference Game of the Year with systems dating to 1980, the 27-5 Lsu- Miss. St side, 2 Powerful 5* Sides from systems that are 62-15 and 14-0 + Big total and an MLB Super system. Text to 646 -269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and Cash big with the Most Powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take Colorado St plus the Points. RV- Golden Contender Sports
Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football
1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 
2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92
3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 
4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -
5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 - 
6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 
7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 
8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30
9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 
10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunday NFL Power Pack has 3 Totals from a week 1 22-1 totals system. A 27-0 Late afternoon Opening week dominator system and SNF on NBC with a 100% system and 4 perfect angles. In MLB we Continue to Dominate and have the 100% system ESPN Sunday night game Football was ranked #1 overall in 2014 at 54 games over .500. Top 6* on Ohio U wins. Free NFL System Club Play below. 


The Free NFL System Club Play is on Denver. Game 486 at 4:25 eastern. This game fits a solid NFL System that plays against road dogs like Baltimore that are playing in weeks 1-3 on a Sunday if they lost last season in the playoffs. The Broncos have covered 4 of the last 5 as a home favorite from -3.5 to -7. The last time these two squared off the Broncos won by 22 points. Denver is 7-1 ats in non division game ones at home. The Broncos are improved on defense and will be able to score here as well. Lay the points With Denver. On Sunday there are 5 Powerful plays up 3 are from a huge 22-0 totals system. There is a 21-0 Week 1 Dominator system Side and Sunday night Football on NBC with a 13-0 system and 4 Undefeated angles. We also have a 100% system in the ESPN MLB Sunday night game. Football ranked #1 last year 54 games .over 500. Saturday top 6* on Ohio U wins outright. Text to 646-269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now we were ranked #1 overall for football in 2014 and we will keep cashing with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take Denver. GC 

Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football
1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 
2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92
3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 
4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -
5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 - 
6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 
7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 
8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30
9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 
10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106


----------



## golden contender (Sep 14, 2015)

Monday night NFL Power systems 24-1, 19-0 + Side system dates to 1970. MLB Undefeated totals system averages 12 runs since 2004. Sunday card goes 6-1. Football ranked #1 last year going 54 games over .500 Free MLB System Play below.

On Monday the free MLB power system play is on the NY. Mets. Game 954 at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are a solid favorite here as they continue their dramatic flare and win games like yesterday down 3 runs with 2 outs in the ninth. They come home off a 10 game road trip which saw them ad 5.5 games to there N.L. East lead as they chase the LA. Dodgers for home field advantage in Playoffs. Today they have Logan Verrett taking the start to save innings for Matt Harvey. Verrett has been solid this year with a 1.93 era. Nicolino for the Marlins has been decent for Miami but faces a tough test  on the road against a vaunted Mets Lineup that has been crushing the ball. The Mets have won 5 of 7 here this season vs Miami and have a league best 13-2 on Mondays. New york has won 26 of the last 35 vs losing teams. For the League wide power system in this game. Home favorites at -140 or higher that were road favorites of -140 or higher win that scored 10 or more runs. These home teams win by an average 602 score since 2004. Look for the Mets to take the opener. Monday night card has 3 NFL Plays one of the systems dates to 1970 the others are 24-1 and 19-0. Sunday was a huge day and we look to start the week big. in bases the lead play is a 100% totals system that has averaged 12 runs per game since 2004. Football combined was ranked #1 last season at 54 games .over 500. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free MLB Play take the mets in a Fish fry over the Marlins. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2015)

Tuesday card up hand led by Triple perfect MLB Power angle. Free MLB system Play below.

On Tuesday the free MLB Play is on the Chicago Whitesox. Game 926 at 8:10 eastern. Chicago held off Oakland last night 8-7 in 14 innings and have now won 6 of 7 hers against Oakland. For our league wide database system we are playing on certain home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a1 run home dog win and scored 5+ runs and are taking on a team that is off a 1 run road favored win and also scored 5+ runs. These home teams win by an average 5-2 score. Oakland is 1-10 as a road dog off a 1 run road loss. They have Brooks pitching and he has a 7.44 era. He will oppose Chicago righty J. Samardjiza who was solid in his only outing vs Oakland going 8 innings allowing just 3 runs. Tuesday 2 nice ones in MLB Up now. Text to 646-269-5269 or contact at goldencontender@aol.com Look for Chicago to take another tonight over Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2015)

Hump day card led by 100% MLB Dog of the month from a system that is perfect since 2004. There is also A blowout system thaT wins by nearly 4 runs per game. Free MLB  totals play below


The Free MLB Totals play is on the Under in the Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates game. Rotation numbers 953/954 at 7:05 eastern. A solid pitching match up for this big N.L. Central match up. Jake Arrieta perhaps the best pitcher in the majors right now goes for the Cubs.He has a solid 1.72 road Era and a 0.36 era in his last 3 starts. In his last starts vs the Pirates he has been superb allowing just 1 run over 21 innings. The Pirates counter with A.J. Burnett making his 3rd start vs Arrieta this season and Burnett has been solid at home with a 2.33 Era He has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings against the Cubs. With Chicago having stayed under in 8 of 11 as a road a favorite from -125 to -150 we will go with the under in this one. On Hump day the 100% MLB Dog of the Month and Big Blowout systems take center stage. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the Giving end of Hump day with the Most powerful data in the Industry. For the free MLB Totals Play take the Cubs and Pirates to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2015)

Thursday card has the 18-1 COLLEGE FOOTBALL Power Angle play and a 91% NFL Thursday specific super system. NFL Is 9-1 already and football was ranked #1 last season. Free MLB Play below,

The Free MLB Play is on St. Louis. Game 905 at 8:10 eastern. The Cardinals have won 20 of the last 28 in the series and will have John Lackey on the mound tonight. Lackey has won 4 of 5 vs the Brewers. He will take on Jimmy Nelson who has been subpar vs St. Louis going 0-3 with a 8.44 Era. The Brewers are just 2-9 as a home dogs from +125 to +150. Look for St. Louis  to take the finale of the series here Tonight. On Thursday the lead plays are the 91% NFL Power system play with a perfect angle and the 18-1 College Football play on ESPN. Football overall was ranked #1 last season at 54 games over .500 and NFL has cashed 9 of 10 already this year.  Text to 646-269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out on Thursday night with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2015)

T.G.I.F. and the lead play is the College Football Power system Play on ESPN. There is also the MLB Total of the Month from a 100% system that averages 12 runs. Football is off to a fast start again this season. Thursday cashes 2 of 3 Free MLB Play below.


The Free MLB System Play is on the SF. Giants on the run line at 10:15 eastern. The Giants have Bumgarner on the mound and he has a solid 1.85 home Era. Arizona counters with Ruby DeLarosa who has terrible current form with a 8.31 Era in his last 3 starts. Arizona has lost the last 4 as a road dg and is 21-66 the last few years as a road dog in this range. Home favorites of -140 or more that are off a home loss by 2 or more runs scored 4 or less runs and 1 or no errors have won nearly 80% of the time vs a team like Arizona that is off a home favored loss and scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. San Francisco has averaged 6.6 6 runs the past week while hitting over .300. Look for the Giants to take the opener against Arizona tonight. On Friday the weekend starts off big with a College Football Power system and the MLB Total of the Month from a Rare totals system that averages 12 runs since 2004.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and pout the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Take The run line and San Francisco. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2015)

Huge Double 6* top play Saturday card has 6 Plays including the Conference Game of the Year, all have Perfect systems dating to 1980! There are 3 big 5* PLAYS 4 Are Televised. Football Ranked #1 last year and is off to a fast start. Free NCAAF System Club play below.


The Saturday NCAAF System Club Play is on the Washington Huskies at 5:00 eastern. The Huskies fit a powerful system that has cashed 83% since 1980 and plays on home favorites from -2 to -33 off a shutout win where they scored 40+ points at home and todays opponent is off a loss. Even without Myles the Huskies should get the win and cover here today. Utah St is 1-18 vs PAC 12 Teams and QB Chuckie Keaton is banged up again. Washington has won 12 straight at home and should control the game with their vaunted rushing attack. Saturday is the release of our Conference Game of the year part of a massive 6 game NCAAF. Card that has Big 5* Plays 4 games are On TV There are 17 power systems all games inclusive and 7 are perfect since 1980! Football #1 overall ranked at 54 games over .500 last year and is already off to a fast start. Text to 646-269-5269 or contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and out the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free system club play take Washington. RV


Sports Analysts Sportscapping. Overall 2014 Football
1 Rob Vinciletti $4,231 12.0% 58.5% 186-132 
2 Jeff Alexander $3,762 14.5% 60.2% 139-92
3 Brandon Shively $3,421 19.5% 62.7% 99-59 
4 Brad Diamond $3,112 8.7% 57.8% 149-109 -
5 Rocky Sheridan $2,337 8.6% 56.5% 139-107 - 
6 Heath Mac $2,234 5.3% 55.3% 202-163 -113 
7 Rocky Atkinson $2,099 14.3% 60.2% 77-51 
8 Jeff Hochman $1,898 19.6% 63.9% 53-30
9 Miguel DaSilva $1,761 4.9% 54.0% 177-151 
10 TJ Pemberton $1,600 6.0% 55.5% 132-106


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2015)

Sunday 5 Top NFL Plays Including a Rare 100% 6*, the Sunday night NFL Total Of the Month, an early 5* Blowout + 3 team teaser and MLB. Football #1 last year +54 games. Saturday Top plays 3-0 BOTH 6* win. NFL 9-2 Start. Free NFL Total below.

The free NFL Totals play is on the over in the Tampa Bay at New Orleans Game. Rotation numbers 263/264 at 1:00 eastern. The Saints should play much better here at home today and they are 5 of 6 over as division home favorites of 5 or more, 7 of 9 over in game twos, and 5 of 7 overs the total after playing Arizona. Tampa has flown over in 6 of 7 as a dog of 8 or more and 7 of 10 in the first of back to back road games. This game fits a solid totals system that has cashed over 90% since 1989 and plays to the over for certain home favorites off a loss and scored 21 or less vs an opponent off a home loss that allowed over 5 touchdowns. Tampa is not very good defensively but the Saints aren't eight. Look for a high scoring game. Go over the total. Don't miss the massive Sunday card led by a huge 100% early 6* side, a 5* Blowout, the NFC Game of the Month and Sunday night Football total. All plays are Powerful systems that date to 1980 and some have Never lost. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we were #1 ranked in Football overall last season and are off to another solid start. Saturday top plays 3-0. For the free NFL Totals Play. Take the BUCS and Saints to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2015)

Monday card has the NFL Game of the month from a 100% Monday night football specific system and the 21-2 American League Game of the Month. NFL Top plays 3-0 on Sunday 12-3 to start. Free MLB Totals play below.

On Monday the free MLB Totals play is on the Under in the Baltimore at Washington game. Rotation numbers 919/920 at 7:05 eastern. This game has a solid 82% totals system that plays to the under for road dogs like the orioles off a road loss taking on a home teams off a 5+ run home win and scored 10 or more runs. Washington has played under 5 straight times at home after scoring 10+ runs. they have Gio Gonzalez going and he has a 3.04 home Era and a 1.47 Era in his last 3 starts. Jimenez for Baltimore has pitched under in all 6 career starts vs the Nationals with a 2.61 Era. Look for a low scoring game. Take this one to go Under. On Monday there are two top pays up. The NFL Game of the Month from a Monday Night Football system that is undefeated since 1994 and the American League Game of the Month. NFL off to a fast 12-3 start. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free play take Baltimore and Washington to go under the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (Sep 22, 2015)

Tuesday card has the N.L. West Total of the Year from a never lost MLB Totals system leading the way.NFL + MLB Top plays cash led by Jets on MNF. Free MLB System Side below.

The Free MLB System Play is on the Seattle Mariners. Game975 at 8:10 eastern. Home dogs like Kansas City off a road favored win where they scored 10+ runs lose over 80% of the time since 2004 vs an opponent like Seattle that also comes in off a road favored win. Iwakuma goes for the Mariners and he is 3-0 with a 2.14 era vs KC. Guthrie goes for The Royals and he has struggled against Seattle allowing 18 runs in 15 innings against Seattle and has a mediocre Era on the season. Seattle playing hard have won 12 of 18 this month making a bid to finish .500. We will back them here tonight. On Tuesday the lead play is the 100% National league West Total of the year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free play tonight. Make it the Mariners. RV


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2015)

Rob Vinciletti
Hump day card led by the Triple Perfect LB Game of the Week with a 94% system that's win by over 3 runs and 3 undefeated angles. Free MLB Power Angle Play below....

The free MLB Play is on the Toronto Bluejays. Game 920 at 7:05 eastern. Toronto will look to bounce back tonight after dropping a 6-4 decision to New York. The Jays are 7-1 at home off a home loss where they scored 4 or less runs. They average 5.6 runs here at home and have won 12 of 18 in the series this year. They have handled winning teams too going 23-8 of late. Stroman is on the mound tonight and he is 3-0 vs the Yankees allowing 1 run in 8 innings in his a start here at home against them. The Yankees are 2-0 on the road off a road dog win where they scored 5+ runs. They have I.Nova pitching and he has a 7.90 era in his last 3 starts and a 5.46 era vs the Jays. Look for Toronto to win. On Hump day the MLB Game of the week takes center stage and has 3 Perfect angles and a 94% system that wins by 3+ runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this play on your side. For the free play. Take Toronto.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2015)

HUMP DAY MLB Dog Of the Month has 2 Exclusive MLB Dog systems and Power pitching advantage. There is also a 95% Totals play. Free MLB system play below

The free MLB Power system Play is on the NY. Mets on the run line at -1.5 runs. Game 904 at 7:10 eastern. The Mets fit a powerful system that plays on certain home favorites off a -140 or higher home favored loss and scored 2 or less runs with a total of 8 or less vs an opponent off a +140 or higher road dog win and scored 5+ runs. The Mets will look to take the rubber game here tonight against an Atlanta team that is 0-10 on the road off a +140 or higher road dog win, 0-6 as a road dog of +190 or higher , 7-27 vs winning teams and has a 5.24 road bullpen era . Perez makes the start for The Braves and he has a 5.25 Era vs the Mets and a 5.16 era on the year. The Mets have won 6 of 8 at home in the series and have Colon on the mound. Colon has an 8-2 record vs the Braves and a 2.11 era in his last 3 starts. The Mets are 13-2 with Colon on the mound vs division teams. On Wednesday the Lead plays are the MLB Dog of the Month and the 95% Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and dominate on the diamond with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2015)

Thursday the College Football 100% system Game of the Month takes center stage along with a Perfect NFL Total system. NFL Ranked #1 on Multiple Networks and over 50 sites. Free MLB Power system Play below.

On Thursday the free MLB Power system play is on the Texas Rangers. Game 963 at 3:30 eastern. Texas blasted Oakland 10-3 last night. The Rangers are 6-1 on the road after scoring 10+ road runs. They apply to a league wide system that has won 18 of 22 times and plays on certain road favorites off a 5+ run road win while scoring 10 or more runs vs an opponent like Oakland that is off a home dog loss by 5+ runs and scored 4 or less runs. Texas is averaging over 7 runs the past week and have Hamels on the mound where they have won his last 7 starts. Oakland has lost 13 of 19 this month. Take Texas. The Thursday card is led by 2 Big Football plays ones is College Football Game Of the Month the Other the NFL Never lost totals system play. Last year football finished #1 on over 60 sites. This year NFL is already #1 at 12-3. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the Free MLB Play. Take Texas. RV- Golden Contender 


NFL Leaders

Handicapper
Profit

Rob Vinciletti $976 
Sean Higgs $861 
Brandon Shively $777 
Stephen Nover $761 
Timothy Black $692


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2015)

T.G.I.F Power system card has a 100% MLB Dominator system and a Rare 6* Totals system winner. In NCAAF We have another Friday night Under the light Double system side with an Undefeated angle. Football ranked #1 last year and is off fast again. Free MLB System play below.


On Friday the Free MLB System play is on Arizona at 10:10 eastern. The Diamondbacks should have an easier time here tonight after losing to Kershaw and the Dodgers yesterday. Arizona will San Diego reliever C. Kelly who is making his first start. San Diego has lost 11 of 14 as a home dog in this range and has not had much success against Arizona starter Ruby Delarosa who is 4-0 with a 1.38 era against them. Road favorites off a road dog loss, that are taking on a team off a home dog win like the Padres are 15-3. Look for Arizona to take the opener tonight. On Friday there are 3 Powerful plays up including a Rare 6* MLB Totals System, a Big Dominator system side that's winning by an average 3 runs per game and a Double system College Football play. Football was a documented 54games over .500 last season and is off to a fast start again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash big with the Most Powerful data in the industry. For the free MLB Play. Go with Arizona. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 26, 2015)

Huge Saturday card up and led by the Pac 12 Game of the Year from a 100% system and Big 12 Total of the year All plays with systems cashing 96% or higher long term Football overall ranked #1 on several major networks + over 50 sites at 54 games over. 500. MLB up too. Free Saturday System Club Play below.

The Saturday Free system Club play is on the NC. St Wolfpack. at 8:00 eastern. The Pack should have their way in this game as they are firing on all cylinders at 3-0 and allowing less than 200 yards on defense. They are 5-0 ats off back to back wins. South Alabama comes in off a huge road win as a 17 point dog win at SD. St. That sets up our big power system that plays against home dogs off a +14 or higher road dog win vs an opponent with a win percentage of .800 or higher. These home teams have failed to cover 27 of 34 times long term. South Alabama has failed to cover 6 of the last 7 vs Winning teams. Look for NC. St to coast to a win and cover. On Saturday dont miss the tremendous College card led by the 100% PAC 12 Game of the year, BIG 12 TOTAL of the Year, the SEC Game of the Month, Triple system dog, 96% Totals system and Early 5* Dominator, with most systems at or near perfect dating to 1980 + MLB. Football last season was ranked #1 overall on over 70 sites and several major networks at 54 games over .500. The most powerful data in the industry. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Roll your book big all day and night on Saturday. For the free system club play. Take North Carolina St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2015)

Sunday NFL Card has the 34-0 Non Conference Total Of The Year, an Early Triple Perfect 5* the Triple system Sunday night Side and a 100% MLB Total. Saturday cashes big. NFL off tot a 23-4 start and Football was #1 ranked 54 games over .500 last year. Free NFL System Play below



The Sunday free NFL System Club play is on The Chicago Bears plus the 14+ points. Game 483 at 4:25 eastern Seattle may win by 10 points here but 0-2 road dogs taking 12.5 or more points are 19-5 to the spread since 1977. Chicago will not have Qb Cutler here which is part of the reason why they are taking this many points. They should stay in this game throughout as Seattle has trouble with consistency on offense and psychologically may take this one for granted as such a heavy favorite. Tight Jimmy Graham is not happy with the amount of targets going his way either. Seattle is strong on defense but has not played well thus far on that side of the ball. They get Chancellor back for this one but he may be a few weeks away from his best play. Chicago should give a much better showing here after two bad losses so we will take the points. On Sunday with NFL Off to a fast 13-4 Start we have a tremendous card led by the 34-0 NFL Non Conference Total of the Year, an Early Triple Perfect 5* Side, the Sunday night Triple system side. There is also a 100% MLB Totals system. Football was Ranked #1 last season at +54 games and is ranked #1 on NFL Top plays already this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful data available. For the free play take the 14-15 points with Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2015)

Monday card led by a Huge 6* Triple perfect release and a 100% MLB Totals system that averages 12 runs per game. NFL Top Total +Denver and MLB nice winners on Sunday.

The Free MLB System play below. On Monday the free MLB System Play is on the LA. Angels. Game 984 at 10:05 eastern. The Angels fit a nice 84% system here tonight that pertains to teams that are home favorites off a 1 run home win vs an opponent like Oakland that is off a 1 run home win. Oakland has lost 7 of the last 8 on the road vs leftys and thats what they will see tonight with H. Santiago who has a solid 2.53 home era. Doubront for Oakland has a 5.65 road Era. Oakland has lost 17 of 24 this month and 4 of 5 on the road off a home loss. Go with the Angels. On Monday the Lead play is a triple perfect 6* Monday night football super system play and a 100% MLB Totals system that averages 12 runs on average. NFL Top totals play cashed easily in Sunday. Text us at 646-269-5269 or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and start the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free play Take the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2015)

Tuesday card led by the 23-1 Road warrior system wide and a 100% MLB Totals system that averages over 11 runs. NFL Sweeps side and total on Monday. Free MLB System Play below.
The Free MLB System play for Tuesday comes direct from the award winning MLB Database and plays on the San Diego Padres, Game 912 at 10:10 eastern. We are playing on home favorites like the Padres  that are off a home favored loss in their last game by 2 or more runs, if they scored 5+ runs and had no errors in that loss, and are taking on a team like Milwaukee that arrives off a road loss and also scored 5 or more runs. These home teams are a solid 26-8 since 2004. Milwaukee has J. Lopez starting in his debut coming from Double AA and he will oppose T. Ross who has a solid 3.22 Era and a 2.64 Era in his last 3 starts. The Padres have won 3 of the last vs Milwaukee and are the choice here in game one of the series. On Tuesday the MLB 23-1 Road warrior super system and 100% MLB Totals systems are up and leading the Tuesday Card. MLB is finishing up an other solid season as we are top 10 ranked out of well over 100 analysts. NFL Off a nice side and total sweep last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to  646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play. Take the San Diego Padres. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2015)

Wednesday its the MLB Game of the Week from a league wide database system that has won 96% of the time and by an average 3.7 runs since 2004.
The Free MLB System play below. The Free MLB System play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets will look to bounce back from a 4-3 loss here in Philly last night. The Mets are 16-2 as a road favorite off a road game and have won 14 of the last 17 here in Philly and 14 of the last 17 in the series vs the Phillies. The Mets are ave...raging over 6 runs per game the past week and fit a solid system cashing over 75% that plays on road favorites off a 1 run road favored loss that scored 4 or less runs. The Phllies have lost 6 of 7 as a home dog in this range and have Asher pitching tonight. The Mets should be able to get to him as he has an elevated 8.04 home era. The Mets have another of their pleasant surprises on the mound as Logan Verrett makes the start. Verrett has bee solid in relief but has also been an effective spot starter and has gone 18 innings allowing 6 runs in his 3 starts. Look for the Mets to Bring the bang on Hump day. On Wednesday the lead play is the 96% Power system MLB Game of the week from a system that is winning by 3,7 runs per game since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we end the Month big in Bases with a powerful System winner. For the free MLB play Make it the Mets.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 1, 2015)

Thursday card has 3 Massive plays, the Double Perfect NFL Power system play, a 37-2 College Football system that dates to 1977 and a rare 43-0 MLB Power angle play that is 5-0 this season. Football ranked #1 last season and off to a fast start this year. Free MLB Totals system play below.

On Thursday the Free MLB Totals system is to play over 9 runs in the LA. Angels at Texas Game. Rotation numbers 919/920 at 8:05 eastern. This game fits the Powerful 14-1 totals system that dates to 2004. We are playing over the total for road dogs like the Angels that are off a 1 run home favored loss if they were -200 or higher in the loss. These game average 12 runs per game as seen in the Graph below. In the series here in Texas these two have flown over the last 6 times. Texas has played over in 8 of their last 11 games while average over 6 runs per game the past week. LA has posted overs the last 5 times on the road off a home game. Holland for Texas has hit the skids going over in his last 3 starts with a 9.60 Era. Texas should do enough against LA Left Heaney to get this one tonight. Go with the over. The Thursday card has a 43-0 MLB Power angle play that is 4-0 this season, a 23-0 Double perfect NFL Play with a perfect System Specific to Thursday night NFL and a tremendous 37-2 College Football Power system play that dates to 1977. NFL is tanked 1 or 2 on several top leader boards and Football overall was ranked #1 last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 Jump on one of our subscriptions now and Get October started off fast. For the free play tonight we are going over the total LA at Texas. See actual System below RV
SU:
9-6
OU:
14-1-0

Team
6.5
Opp
5.5 

Apr 29, 2005  box  Fri  away  Cardinals  Mark Mulder - L  Braves  Tim Hudson - R  6-5  1  W  3.5  O  11-10  1-2  4-0  105  7.5  9  
Aug 17, 2006  box  Thu  away  Astros  Jason Hirsh - R  Brewers  Ben Sheets - R  7-3  4  W  1.5  O  11-5  0-0  4-1  145  8.5  9  
Sep 18, 2006  box  Mon  away  Yankees  Darrell Rasner - R  Blue Jays  AJ Burnett - R  7-6  1  W  3.0  O  10-12  0-1  4-3  120  10.0  9  
Apr 27, 2007  box  Fri  away  Dodgers  Mark Hendrickson - L  Padres  Clay Hensley - R  6-5  1  W  3.0  O  10-8  1-1  2-3  110  8.0  9  
Jun 24, 2008  box  Tue  away  Rays  Andy Sonnanstine - R  Marlins  Scott Olsen - L  6-4  2  W  1.0  O  9-8  1-0  3-1  105  9.0  9  
May 25, 2009  box  Mon  away  White Sox  John Danks - L  Angels  Ervin Santana - R  17-3  14  W  12.0  O  24-4  0-0  14-0  140  8.0  9  
Jul 02, 2009  box  Thu  away  Brewers  Seth McClung - R  Cubs  Ryan Dempster - R  5-9  -4  L  5.0  O  10-11  0-1  0-7  135  9.0  9  
Aug 24, 2009  box  Mon  away  White Sox  Jose Contreras - R  Red Sox  Clay Buchholz - R  8-12  -4  L  10.0  O  8-13  2-1  3-5  170  10.0  9  
Jun 07, 2010  box  Mon  away  Cardinals  Blake Hawksworth - R  Dodgers  Carlos Monasterios - R  4-12  -8  L  7.5  O  7-14  0-0  0-9  140  8.5  9  
Aug 12, 2011  box  Fri  away  Rangers  CJ Wilson - L  Athletics  Brandon McCarthy - R  9-1  8  W  3.0  O  11-5  0-2  9-0  130  7.0  9  
Sep 12, 2011  box  Mon  away  Diamondbacks  Joe Saunders - L  Dodgers  Ted Lilly - L  7-2  5  W  1.5  O  9-6  1-0  5-1  110  7.5  9  
May 13, 2013  box  Mon  away  Mets  Jeremy Hefner - R  Cardinals  Lance Lynn - R  3-6  -3  L  1.0  O  4-11  0-0  1-3  170  8.0  9  
Jul 05, 2013  box  Fri  away  Braves  Paul Maholm - L  Phillies  Cliff Lee - L  4-5  -1  L  1.5  O  9-10  1-0  0-5  155  7.5  9  
Sep 22, 2014  box  Mon  away  Angels  CJ Wilson - L  Athletics  Jeff Samardzija - R  4-8  -4  L  5.0  O  10-7  1-2  1-7  140  7.0  9  
Oct 06, 2014  box  Mon  away  Nationals  Doug Fister - R  Giants  Madison Bumgarner - L  4-1  3  W  -1.0  U  7-6  0-1  4-0  120  6.0  9

Oct 01, 2015  Thu  away  Angels  Andrew Heaney - L  Rangers  Derek Holland - L  115  9.0


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2015)

Friday plays include a 100% Never lost College Football system and a 5* MLB Blowout system. Thursday NCAAF Play cashes with Cincy. Football ranked #1 last season and is off to a fast start. Free MLB Play below.

The Free MLB Play for Friday is to play the under in the Chicago Cubs at Milwaukee Brewers game at 8:10 eastern. Look for a low scoring game here as the Cubs have 21 game winner Jake Arietta with his 1.61 road Era on the mound. Arietta has been raking with a 0.37 era ...in his last 3 starts and has pitched under in 6 of 7 starts vs the Brewers. Pens for the Brew Crew has a 2.70 home Era. The Cubs have stayed under in 8 of the last 9 and 10 of the 15 between these two have played under. Now for The system. Road favorites of -190 or higher like the Cubs that are off a road win vs an opponent off a road loss have stayed under all five times in the history of the database. Play this one under the total. On Friday start the weekend off big with a 100% ESPN Power system Play in College Football and a late season MLB Blowout system from a system that win on average by 4 runs per game. Football continues to rake cashing last night with Cincinnati. Last season we were #1 overall. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 Jump on now and start cashing daily. For the free MLB Play. Take the Brewers and Cubs to play under the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2015)

Huge Saturday with 100% TV Game Of the Year Notre Dame at Clemson, a Rare 37-0 6* Totals play and 4 Powerful Afternoon System Plays +31-0 MLB cashing 92% or higher long term. Football was #1 last year and off to a fast start. Free NCAAF System Play below

The Free NCAAF System club is on Georgia Tech. Game 112 at 3:30 eastern. The Yellow Jackets have covered 6 of 8 at home when the total is 56.5 to 63 and has covered 9 of 11 at home in this series. This game also fits a big system that plays against certain conference road dogs that are off a win and are taking on a team that is off a loss like Tech that allows 26 or less points per game. GA. Tech is 4-0 ats with Conference revenge and 6-0 ats as conference home favorites off a loss. The Heels are 1-9 ats as a dog of 6.5 or more after scoring 5 or more touchdowns and have failed in 8 of the last 9 conference openers. Tech looks like the right side here. On Saturday a Massive card takes center stage led by the 100% TV Game of the Year in the Notre Dame At Clemson Game. There is also a 37-0 rare 6* Totals system and Several Top Afternoon System Plays  including a Blowout, Live dog and Road warrior all from systems that are perfect or cashing over 92% Long term. There is also a 31-0 MLB System side. Football ranked #1 overall last season and is off to another fast start. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Go With Georgia Tech. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2015)

The Free CFL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Ottawa game. Rotation numbers 481/482 at 7:30 eastern. These two have played over in both meetings this season and have solid totals indicators once again showing the game to play over the total here tonight. Toronto has flown over in 16 of 20 and 8 of the last 9 vs winning teams and 6 of 7 off a bye week. In games where the line is +3 to -3 they have played over both times. In divisional games they are 4 of 5 to the over. Ottawa has flown over in 5 of 6 with six or les days of rest, both times as a pick or home favorite of 3 or less and all 4 times vs winning teams. Look for this one to play over the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2015)

Tonight the card has 3 powerful plays up led by the Thursday night NCAAF 100% Game of the Month, the Double Perfect NFL Super system side and a late A.L.D.S Game 1 Power angle play. Football off to a fast start after ranking #1 LY. Free Early MLB Play below.

Analysis: On Thursday in Early American League divisional action we will back the heavily favored Toronto Blue Jays at 4:05 eastern. Toronto has been the hottest team in the game since late July and has won 14 of the past 19 vs Texas including 4 of 5 here at home. Toronto has won 24 of 32 vs winning teams and averages 5.6 runs at home, and 5.8 runs in day games. They have David. Price going and he is 11-1 in Day starts. He has won his last 5 and has a solid 2.53 era this year. He should be able to out duel Yovanni Gallardo for Texas. The Rangers have lost both times as a road dog in this range. Look for Toronto to take Game 1 here today. Tonight we have the 100% College Football Thursday night play of the month going along with a Double perfect NFL Winner from an exclusive never lost system. In MLB the late A.L.D.S. Game 1 Power Angle play is up too. Football was #1 ranked last year and is off to a fast start. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and cash big with the most powerful data available. For the free play we will go with the Blue Jays.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2015)

T.G.I.F. Card has Double Perfect College Football Power Angle play, a 91% N.L.D.S Game 1 Power Angle play Cubs vs Cards and NHL. Football ranked #1 Last season. Free CFL Total below.

On Friday the free CFL Totals play is on the under 50 points in the Saskathchewan at Hamilton game at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that has cashed over 75% long term and involves road teams that lost the turnover battle by -2 or greater in there last game. Saskatchewan h...as played under in 13 of 20 as a road dog from +7.5 to +10. Hamilton has stayed under in 3 of 3 vs losing teams, 8 of 10 in October games and 6 of 7 at home. In the series these two have gone under in 5 of the last 6. Look for this one to stay under tonight. Friday power card has a 91% MLB Playoff payoff system and a Double perfect ESPN ACC Power play and NHL. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and cash big as we get Columbus day weekend off to a fast start. For the free play. Take the under tonight.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2015)

Saturday card has 6 Big Plays All from Powerful College Football systems that are 100% and date back to 1980 + MLB. Four are on TV Led by the SEC Game of the Year. Football Ranked #1 +54 games last year and has started fast. Free NCAAF Play below.


The Free NCAAF System Club Play is on California + the 7.5 points. Game 379 at 10:00 eastern. The Golden Bears were nearly caught last week by Washington St. looking ahead to this one. CAL fits a solid week 6 system that plays on teams taking 5 or more points that are undefeated. Cal has covered 8 of 9 as dogs of 8 or less. These teams look pretty even on paper and Utah may not be able to sustain the momentum of hanging up over 60 on Oregon. Take the points with California. On Saturday its the deepest card of the year as we have Monster plays in College Football Led by the 100% SEC Game Of The Year, BIG 10 AND BIG 12 Games of the Month All from Perfect systems dating to 1980. Football ranked #1 last year and is off to a fast start. MLB Playoffs cashing big daily. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful plays in the industry on your side. For the free play we will take the 7-8 points with California. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2015)

Massive Sunday card has a rare 6* 23-0 NFL Total Of the Month, early Dominator, 5* road warrior, 100% Blowout, early total and more. Football ranked #1 last season. Free NFL System Club Play below.

The free NFL power system play is on the Cincy Bengals. Game 466 at 1;00 eastern. The Bengals are 10-0 ats at home if A.J. Green had 6+ catches and 7-0 ats at home off a game with no turnovers. Cincy has covered 10 of 13 in non conference games. Teams who lost the Super Bowl last year are just 5-15  vs a team that has not lost yet this season. The Seahawks are 0-4 ats vs AFC North teams. Home favorites of less than 5 in non conference games off a home favored win and prior road dog win have covered 12 of 17 if their win percentage is .620 or higher. We are not fans of teams on the road ff a Monday night home win vs Winning teams in non conference games. Take The Bengals here. On Sunday the 6* NFL Total of the Month takes center stage along with 5 more best bets all from perfect or near perfect systems. The Same material that had us ranked #1 overall in football last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and cash out on Columbus Day weekend. For the free NFL System Play we will take The Bengals.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2015)

Columbus Day The 23-0 Monday night NFL Game of the Month takes center stage along with an Undefeated MLB Playoff Super system From the Database, NFL Top plays g0 3-0 on Sunday. Free NHL Play below.

On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Anaheim Ducks. Game number 60 at 10:05 eastern. Anaheim has their home opener tonight after losing in San Jose on the road. The Ducks have won 9 of the last 10 home games in October the last 2 seasons. The Canucks have split a pair with Calgary to start the season but have dropped 8 of the last 10 to Anaheim including 4 of the last 5 here. Look for Anaheim to win their home opener tonight. Monday night 23-0 Super system leads the way along with a Perfect MLB Playoff payoff system with a16-1, and 15-2 angles. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start your week big. NFL Top plays go 3-0 on Sunday. For the free play tonight. Take the Anaheim Ducks in the NHL. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2015)

Hump day head line by the highest rated MLB Divisional Selection with 2 Powerful statistical system and 3 perfect Power Angles. NHL Play below

The NHL Free play is on the Colorado Avalanche. Game 56 at 10:05 eastern. Colorado is off a nice win here 6-3 over Dallas. They have won 3 of the last 4 in the series and 22 of 29 at home if they were at home and favored in their last game. Boston has struggled out of the game losing their first 3 of the year and al by 2+ goals. They have allowed and alarming 16 goals in those 3 home games and now take to the road. The Bruins are 1-9 the last 10 when playing off a loss and now travel to the thin air in Denver. Take Colorado. On Hump day the Triple perfect Divisional series game of the year headlines the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful data available. For the free NHL Play. Take Colorado. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2015)

Game 5 National League Divisional series Mets at Dodgers at 8:05 eastern 

Pitching Matchup: LA Dodgers have Z. Greinke vs NY.Mets J. DeGrom. In this series deciding game, the Dodgers have a slight edge as Greinke has solid numbers. He is 14-4 and has won 10 straight in home team starts, and has a 1.52 home Era. In his 3 starts this year vs the Mets he has allowed 4 runs in 21 innings with LA winning 2 of the 3 games, the lone loss to DeGrom in NY. Greinke has won 6 straight October Home starts. DeGrom has not allowed a run in 2 starts vs LA this season going nearly 15 inning with 21 strikeouts, including a game 1 win here 5 days ago. DeGrom is 6-0 vs N.L. West teams this year and the Mets have won 9 of his last 10 road Starts as the Humble badass has a 0.53 Era in his last 3 starts. As for Batter vs pitcher only 2 guys in the LA Lineup have hurt Degrom. Adrian Gonzalez is hitting .375 and Andre Ethier hits .300. Utely also hits .300 but may not be in the lineup. As for the Mets the sample sizes are small but D. Wright hits .333, Murphy .308, W.Flores .308 and Travis Darnaud hits .333 of Greinke. The Mets have the better overall bullpen with more depth and better numbers and would have an advantage if the game went long. 


Intangibles: The Dodgers have poise as they have been in these type of games before having made the playoffs the last few seasons only to fall short. Some suggest this could be there year, as they take on a Mets team making their first trip to the playoffs in 9 years. The Mets overall have the better roster but due to a late season swoon in the last week they were passed by the Dodgers and relinquished home field advantage. The good news is that home field advantage has not meant that much in this round. 



Trends are your friends: In Divisional series play the home teams advantage has been neutralized as these teams are just 10-10. While the Dodgers have home field advantage the Mets have some interesting factors in their favor here tonight. Teams in this round who win game 1 have won the series 75% of the time and road teams are on a 6-0 run in that scenario heading into the day. The Dodgers are a dismal 0-12 in any series where they lose game 1. The Mets in all games are on a 4-0 run on the road off a home loss. 



Prognosis: In conclusion the recommendation is on the NY. Mets. The Mets should be able to stay in this game and do enough offensively to at least match what LA can do against Degrom. If this game is a 1 run game in the later innings the Mets have the better overall depth and will likely follow Degrom with Syndergaard and Familia. The Dodgers could turn to Kershaw for an inning or two the most and their closer, But after that their is a bit of a drop off in pitching depth. The Mets have shown they can win here taking 3 of the 5 games this year and in a series that has been a zig zag thus far. We look for the Mets to beat the Dodgers and advance to the N.LC.S against the Chicago Cubs.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2015)

T.G.I.F and the lead play is the Triple Perfect Friday night Game Of The Year in College Football and Game 1 of the A.L.C.S Championship series. Free NHL play below.

On Friday the Free NHL Play is on San Jose. Game 53 at 7:05 eastern. The Sharks are hot, the Devils are not. San Jose has started out 3-0 out scoring opponents by 11-1 playing tremendous defense. They are 20-8 with 2 days rest and have won 3 of the last 4 in the series. The Devils are 17-41 vs non conference teams and are 0-3 with every loss by 2 goals. This is a tough spot for New Jersey take Sn Jose tonight. On Friday start the weekend big with the Friday night College Game of the year from 2 systems and 3 perfect statistical indicators. There is also Game 1 of the American league championship series in MLB Playoff action. Football ranked #1 last season and is off to a big start this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free NHL play. Take San Jose. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2015)

Saturday Super 7 is led by the 100% BIG Game of the Year and 6 more Systems plays all cashing 95% or better. Games include Usc-N.Dame, Florida-Lsu and 2 Big PAC 12 Power system plays + ALCS/NLCS SYSTEM PLAYS. College Football ranked #2 on largest network last season. Free NCAAF System play below.
The Free NCAAF System Club play is on Texas A@M +4 points. at 3:30 eastern. The Aggies have 59 point blowout loss revenge on their minds. They are 5-0 and taking points here. They fit a solid system here that plays on rested home dogs with revenge off a win vs an opponent off a win of 7 or more. This system cashes out at 82% long term. Alabama has failed to cover 6 of the last 7 as a conference favorite of less than 10 and is 1-6 ats on the road vs a team that has revenge on them. Texas A@M is 4-1 straight up off a bye week. The Tide have failed to cover the last 4 on the road of the total is 52.5 to 56 and 6 of the last 8 tries as a road favorite. Look for Texas A@M To get the cover. On Saturday a huge College card takes center stage led by the 100% BIG Game of the year and 6 more massive Power system plays in College Football and all are televised. NCAAF Was ranked 2nd in the nation last season of over 100 analysts. There are system plays on both League championship series up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with the most powerful data available. For the free College Football play. Take the points with Texas A@M. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2015)

Sunday Double Perfect top 6* 27-0 super system, 5* Early Double system dog, 100% NFL Total of the Month and 2 Later Afternoon Sides with system dating to 1980. NFL Goes 6-0 last Sunday and football was #1 overall ly. N.L.C.S Total + more up now. Free NFL System Club Play below.


The Free NFL System club play is on the Houston Texans. Game 257 at 1:00 eastern. The Texans have won the last 2 over Jacksonville and are 5-0 vs a team with Double revenge. Houston is 11-1 vs a division opponent that is coming off a road game and has a losing record. The Jaguars are 1-8 at home off a non conference game and 1-9 in October games. Jacksonville is 1-6 ats after allowing 35 or more points. For our power system we are playing against division home dogs or favs of 2 or less off back to back road dog losses vs an opponent off a loss. Playing against these home teams you would be 18-4 to the spread. Look for Houston to bounce back here and get the win. Sunday NFL went 6-0 last week. Today its a 27-0 6* Top play, 3 Big 5* Plays and the 100% Total of the Month. MLB N.L.C.S. Totals play and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free NFL System Club Play. Take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2015)

Tuesday MLB Double Perfect 5* League Championship Historical Systems take center stage. There are 6 Big statistical indicators that also apply. Top MLB Play cashes in on Monday. Free College Football Play below.

The Sun Belt College football play is on LA. Lafayette. Game 301 at 8:05 eastern. Another Sun belt Tuesday night game going tonight and the Cajuns offer solid value taking 7 points tonight. The Cajuns are 10-2 off a conference win and 7-1 in weeks 5-9. When playing o...n Tuesday they are a perfect 4-0 straight up and ats the past few years. They also have 3 extra days and prep time for this game. Arkansas St has failed to cover 5 of the last 7 in the series. The numbers between these two are very similar on offense and defense. Take the points with LA. Lafayette in this one. Dont miss the big Tuesday card led by a cutting edge 5* MLB Playoff Historical system play. You wont see data like this anywhere else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on it now as we Continue to roll in all sports. For the free play in NCAAF Action take Louisiana Lafayette + the 9 points.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 21, 2015)

Hump day has Both League Championship games. In Early action its a Double perfect Power angle play. in the Evening game its a Historical Playoff system direct from the All time MLB playoff database. Free NHL Power play below.

The NHL Power play is on the Detroit Redwings at 9:35 eastern. The Wings have won 15 of the last 16 in the series against Edmonton and have the added advantage of 3 days rest for this game. Detroit will look to rebound as they are off back to back losses and what better way to get back on track but by facing an Edmonton team that is 1-11 at home when the posted total is 5 or less and has lost 34 of the last 43 vs winning teams. The Oilers are ranked 30th in overall defense and may be flat off back to back win. With Detroit 3-0 on the road off a road loss we will look their way today. On Wednesday Both League Championship games take center stage including a 100% Top play from the All time MLB Historical database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269  toJump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else on your side. For the free play. Take the Detroit Redwings in the NHL. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2015)

NFL Double Perfect  NFC Total of the Month and the 96% College Football power system game of the week take center stage. Football overall was #1 last year and NFL is #1 this year. MLB Cashes big on Wednesday. Free NHL play below.

The free NHL Totals play is on the under in the New Jersey at Ottawa game to go under 5 goals. Both teams have struggled to score. The Devils are scoring under 2 goals per game this year and the Senators just 2 goals at home. The Devils have stayed under in 34 of 48 playing off a non conference game and 4 of their 5 games this year. In the series between these two teams 25 of the last 38 games have been low scoring and gone under. More of the same tonight. Dont miss the big Thursday card with the Double perfect NFC Totals of the month from a Thursday night Specific NFL Totals system which has never lost and the 96% College  football power house system play of the week. Football overall was #1 ranked last year and NFL is now ranked #1 this year..Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side as we continue to rake in football. For the free play take the NJ Devils and Ottawa Senators to play under the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2015)

Friday 2015 MLB 100% Playoff Total of the year from an undefeated historical system and the 18-0 Early College Football Game of the Month headlines the card as we head into another big weekend ranked #1 in NFL. Free College play below 


The Free late play in College Football is on San Diego St. Game 313 at 10:30. The Aztecs getting 5 points here at home and their coach, Rocky Long has covered the spread 7 straight times in home games off back to back wins vs an opponent that has a better record than his team. Utah St comes in off a massive upset win over Boise St as a home dog and now finds themselves laying points on the road to a San Diego St team that has better numbers on defense and is about even on offense. San Diego St has won the only meeting in the series and we will back them tonight. Tonight the 2015 MLB Playoff total of the year takes center stage from a Huge historical playoff angle and the 18-0 College Football Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269 5269 Jump on now as we start the weekend off big with 2 power house plays. For the free late play take the 5 points with San Diego St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2015)

Saturday card has the ACC Conference Game Of the Year and a big top rated 6* Afternoon blowout. Free College Football system play below.


The College Football play is on Nevada. Game 410 at 4:00 eastern. Nevada has won and covered the last 3 in the series against Hawaii. The Rainbow Warriors are 1-8 ats in the 2nd of back to back road games and have score 41 points in their last 5 games. Road teams in game 8 off 3 straight losses vs an opponent off 2 losses the last one as a favorite are 1-15 ats vs an opponent that did not lose to the spread by 15 or more points. Nevada is the choice in this one. On Saturday the ACC Game of the Year at night and an Afternoon 6* 100% Blowout system in afternoon action headline a powerful card that has several Power Statistical power angles and super systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful systems and simulation plays in the industry. For the free play take Nevada. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2015)

Sunday card has the Triple Perfect AFC West total of the year, the 21-0 Sunday night system play + 2 Early 90+% Power system sides. NFL is ranked #1 this year and football overall ranked #1 last year on several networks. Free NFL System Club Play below.

The free NFL Early system club play is on KC. Game 456 at 1:00 eastern. The Chiefs have lost and failed to cover 5 straight. Today though they have revenge on Pittsburgh and will get to face 3rd string Qb Landry Jones. The Steelers qualify in a bad system that plays against road teams off back to back dog wins in this line range. The Chiefs are 10-1 ats in their 3rd home game and have covered the last 3 here vs Pittsburgh. The Steelers are 0-8 ats with the Bengals on deck and 0-6 ats away off a win vs a .333 or less opponent. Look for the Chiefs to get the win and cover today. On Sunday we take the #1 ranking into the day and release the Triple perfect system AFC West Total of the year, the 5* 21-0 Sunday night Football side and a pair of early Super system plays both with huge systems cashing over 90%. Football ranked #1 last year overall and is #1 in NFL Right now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2015)

Tuesday card has the NHL Game of the Month and an Opening night nba game 1 Power system play. World series game 1 play below.
On Tuesday the free play in Game one of the 2015 World Series takes center stage as the NY . Mets are in KC To take on the Royals. The Mets have M. Harvey making the game one start against KC Right E. Volquez. Harvey has a 2.85 era this year off TJS and a 1.93 Era in his last 3 starts. NY. has won his last 3 road starts. Volquez teams have lost 7 of his 9 starts vs the Mets and he has a 3.68 Era this year and a 4.32 era in his last 3 starts. Home teams in game one of the World series are as seen below winning 59% all time in game ones, which is somewhat under whelming. The Mets have won 5 straight and are on 17-2 run as a road favorite off  a road win where they scored 5 or more runs. The Mets came in as the #1 road scoring team in this years playoffs and should be able to take advantage of their solid pitching edge in this one. Tuesday card has a Game 1 NBA Power system play and the NHL game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on. For the free play. Make it  the Mets to take game one. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2015)

Hump day on the hard wood has a 23-1. 16-0 NBA Opening night Blowout selection as as well as Game 2 Historical World Series Totals Play. Free NBA System play below. 

The NBA Free play is on the Memphis Grizzlies. Game 720 at 8:05 eastern. Memphis has their season opener at home tonight. They have Cleveland coming in off a game in Chicago last night. That sets up a power system we use in early games that pertain to home teams in game 1 vs an opponent who played on the road last night. This system has cashed nearly 80% since 1990. The Cavs will be without K. Irving and may limit Lebrons minutes tonight in the 2nd of back to back games as he deals with a nagging back injury. Memphis will be motivated for this one as they are healthy and have double revenge for a pair of blowout losses to Cleveland last season. The Grizzlies have won 10 straight here vs a team off a road game with no rest. So we will lay the points and go with the Grizzlies tonight. On Wednesday the 23-1,16-0 NBA Opening night Blowout side and a Historical system total in Game 2 of the World Series. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this unprecedented data on your side. For the free play. Make it Memphis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2015)

Thursday Triple pack has NFL 100% System Game of the week, NBA 31-1 Power Angle play and 5* ESPN ACC College Football system side. Combined football ranked #1 last 2 years overall. Free NHL Power angle play below.

On Thursday the free NHL Play is on The St. Louis Blues at 8:00 eastern. The Blues fit a system that is 173-77 long term and hitting 80% this year that pertains to teams off a shutout win in the first half of the season. They have won 24 of the last 31 vs losing teams. Anaheim has lost 8 of 9 to start the season and blew a 3 goal lead in Dallas on Tuesday. The Ducks are struggling to score and ranked last in the league in road scoring. Look for St. Louis to get the win. On Thursday 3 big plays up. The 100% Thursday night NFL System is up along with a 5* ACC Power play and the 31-1 NBA Game of the week. Football continues to rank #1 overall the last 2 years overall. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all 3 big plays for Thursday. For the free play. Take the St. Louis Blues tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2015)

Huge Friday card has the 26-1 Top rated Game 3 World Series Historical system, the 35-1 NBA Game of the month and the NCAAF Totals play on ESPN With 11 Statistical indicators. Free NBA Play below.
The Free NBA play is on Houston. Game 720 at 9:35 eastern. The Rockets will look to rebound from a 20 point opening night home loss to Denver. Winning teams from last season are 27-10 to the spread off a game 1 home loss. The Rockets have playoff loss revenge in this game against Golden St. The Warriors are in off a big opening game home win as they received their championship rings. The Rockets are 11-1 ats off a favored loss and 6-1 straight up after scoring 85 or less. We will take whatever points we can with Houston tonight. On Friday dont miss the massive 3 game card that has a 6* 26-1 MLB World series game 3 historical system play, the college Football Total of the Month along with the 35-1 NBA Play of the Month from a game 2 specific NBA System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big as we continue to cash in all sports. For the free play take Houston plus the point or two


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2015)

Saturday College Football 6 pack Includes 31-0 Mountain West Conference Game Of the Year, 17-1 SEC System, 2 Perfect system ACC Plays an Evening blowout, NBA and World Series Game 4. Football combined is ranked #1 last 2 years overall. Breeders Cup up too. Free System Club play below.



The Free College Football play is on Houston. Game 168 at 7:00 eastern. Houston is 7-0 and averages 53 points per game at home. They fit a scoring system we use for home favorites that scored 150 or more points over their last 3 games. This system cashes 75% long term. Houston is 5-0 to the spread in the first of 3+ home games, they are 9-2 ats in weeks 5-9 and have covered 10 of 12 off back to back wins. Vanderbilt 0-4 ats as a dog off a dog win and has failed to cover 3 of the last 4 as a non conference dog of 10 or more. We look for Houston to pull away late in this game as they have an offense that averages 200 yards more than Vanderbilt. Have to lay it with Houston. On Saturday its a Massive card that has 6 Big College Football plays, led by the 31-0 MWC Game of the year, 17-1 SEC Game of the Month, 2 Big 5* Perfect ACC Conference system plays, an Evening Blowout, NBA Early season Super system, Game 4 World Series play and Breeders Cup. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the country on your side as we continue to rank #1 in football on all plays combined the last 2 years. For the free College Football system play. Take Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2015)

Sunday 100% AFC Game of the Year takes center stage along with an early 5* 22-0 Dog play, 3 team Teaser 7-1 TY, Triple Perfect 29-0 Sunday night Football side + NBA and Game 5 World Series historical system. Football ranked #1 last 2 seasons combined. Free NFL Play below. 



The free Sunday NFL System Club Play is on Seattle. Game 271 at 4;35 eastern. Seattle will look to even their record here today. They have solid revenge for last years 30-23 at home to Dallas as a 10 point home favorite which snapped their home winning streak. Seattle has won 10 straight, covering in 8 off a division win. Dallas is 0-5 ats on turf. The Cowboys have failed to cover 6 straight vs teams who average less than 30 pass attempts. Seattle has covered 6 straight with a bye week up next. Home dogs like Dallas off a road loss, vs an opponent off a road favored win and cover while scoring 21 or less points have not won or covered in the last 26 years and lose by an average 15 points per game. Solid numbers on the Seahawks today. On Sunday a Huge card is up and led by the AFC 100% Game Of The Year, 22-0 Early Dog system + bonus teaser 7-1 this year,29-0 NBC Triple Perfect Sunday night Football winner. World Series Game 5 Super system and NBA Early season system plays up now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put the most exclusive and powerful data available on your side. We are ranked #1 overall in Football combined over the last 2 years. For the free play. Take Seattle. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2015)

Highest Rated 26-1 Monday night NFL Play of the Year takes center stage along with a High Powered NBA Card that has a Double perfect Totals system That dates to 1995. Free NBA Dog system below. 

On Monday the free NBA Play is on the Hold your nose Philadelphia 76ers at 7:05 eastern. Philly getting 12.5 points at home tonight and has covered 10 of 12 at home when getting more than 12. The Cavs have lost 5 of 7 to Phily and sometimes take these games off just looking to get the win and rest their top guys. Road favorites of 10 or more off a home win and cover scoring 100 or more are 0-7 to the spread since 1995 vs a team off a home spread loss that scored 90 or less. Loos like a classic win but no cover here. Take the points with Philly. The NFL Monday Night 26-1 Game of the Year is up from a 26-1 system that dates to 1980 is up with a huge 5* NBA 100% Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.con or at 646-269-5269 to Start the week big with the Most powerful data available. For the free play take the 12+ points with Philadelphia. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2015)

The NBA Play for Tuesday is on the New Orleans Pelicans. Game 708 at 8:05 eastern. Rough start for both teams thus far at 0-3 but The Pelicans have played the tougher schedule and have lost 2 games to Golden St already. Orlando has lost 11 of 12 road games when the total is 205 to 210. The Pelicans have won and covered 6 of 7 here in the series the last 2 by double digits. The winning team in this series has covered 14 of 15 times and the Pelicans fit an early season system that plays on teams who made the playoffs last season but are winless straight up and ats through 3 games thus year. Take New Orleans. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2015)

Hump day card has the NCAAF MAC Conference Double System Play of the Year and the 100% NBA Total of the week from an Undefeated totals system. NBA Side play below.


The Free NBA Play for Wednesday is on San Antonio. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. The Spurs have won and covered the spread in 9 of the last 10 on the road if the were a road favorite in their last game and 9-2 off a road win. Washington has lost and failed to cover 7 of 8 here at home vs the Spurs and are just 1-7 at...s at home with 3+ days rest. The Wizards are also a lousy 0-8 to the spread off a favored loss. Look for the Spurs to get the win and cover here. On Hump day the 2 lead plays are the College Football MAC Conference Play of the Year from 2 powerful systems and the 100% NBA Total of the Week from an Undefeated system that dates to 2005. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Hammer your book good on Hump day. For the free play. Take the San Antonio Spurs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2015)

Thursday Night NFL Total Of the Year from 2 Never lost totals systems and the 5* College Football 96% Power system play headline the card Free NCAAF Play below.
The Free College Football Play for Thursday is on Mississippi St. Game 315 at 9:00 eastern, The Bulldogs have won and covered both times as a road favorite in thus range and have scored 40+ points in 3 straight games. They travel into Missouri to take on a Tigers team that is among the worst in the nation in scoring and will once again be without Qb M. Mauck. The Tigers are 0-3 vs winning teams and have failed to cover 4 of 5 with rest as a home dog. Teams who have scored under 7 points in 3 straight games have failed to cover 6 of 7 times thorough the years. Take Mississippi St. On Thursday a Powerful card led by the Thursday night Double Perfect NFL Total of the Year with 2 Perfect totals systems and the 5* College Football 96% Power system Play are up now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. Male it Mississippi St tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2015)

T.G.I.F Card has Rare 6* NBA Undefeated system dating to 1995 and a Big College Football Super system going. Thursday and sweeps going 3-0 Free NBA Power system play below. 


The free NBA Power system play is on the Phoenix Suns at 9:30 eastern. The Suns have covered the spread in 4 straight and catch the Pistons on the first game of a 6 game swing out west. Detroit has failed to cover in 12 of 16 on the road when the total is 200 to 205. The Suns are also in a solid 81% system here tonight that plays on home teams off a home favored win and cover scoring 110 or more points, vs an opponent that was a home favorite like Detroit and scored 90 or less points. The Suns have home loss revenge from last season and should dispatch Detroit tonight. Friday night Under the light College Football super system up tonight along with a rare 6* NBA Perfect system Super play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the weekend big tonight. For the free play Take Phoenix. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2015)

Saturday card led by 2015 100% total of the Year, 6* SEC and 5* PLAYS in BIG 10 and 12 conferences +NBA, Football ranked #1 overall last year and continues to cash 4-1 this week. Free NCAAF Power angle play below.

The free NCAAF for Saturday is on Navy +8. Game 389 at 7:00 eastern. The Middies have a massive time consuming offense that can keep Memphis and their vaunted offense off the field. The Tigers fit a play against week 6 or later system for undefeated teams and Memphis struggled early at home vs Tulane so they may be tiring as the pressure mounts. Navy is 11-1 ats on the road off 2+ home games, 8-1 ats as dogs of 12 or less and 6 of 8 with rest. Memphis is 1-14 ats after playing Tulane and 2-7 ats in game 9. Memphis is 0-3 ats at home if the total is 63.5 to 70 and just 3-12 ats as a home favorite -7.5 to -10. Take Navy tonight. On Saturday a tremendous card is up and has the 2015 NCAAF Total of the year and a 6* Side in SEC Play on CBS, All are backed with systems cashing 95% or higher long term, Football #1 overall last year and 4-1 this week. NBA Super system up in evening. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Make it Navy and the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2015)

Sunday Triple Perfect AFC East Total Of the Year, 29-0 Early 5* System, Double System Sunday night side +2 more System plays dating to 1980 and NBA Lead the card. Football overall ranked #1 last year. Top plays 3-0 Saturday Free System play below.


The Free NFL Totals Play is on the Under 42 in the Jacksonville vs NY.Jets game at 1:00 eastern. The Jags fit a powerful totals system that plays under for teams who allowed 30+ points in back to back games prior to their bye week, Thee teams are 32 of 41 to the under if the total is 39 or higher. Jets have injuries on the offensive side of the ball and 2 banged up Qbs, The Jaguars will have a tough time moving the ball on a Solid Jets defense that will play much better here at home. Jets get the win in a low scoring game. On Sunday the AFC Total of the Year, and 29-0 5* lead a huge card. Football ranked #1 last season on multiple networks and is cashing big again this season. Saturday top plays sweep 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the free play take the Jaguars and Jets to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2015)

Monday Night 19-0 perfect system Power play leads the night along with a Rare 100% League Wide NBA Power system. NHL Play below
The Complimentary NHL Play is on the Anaheim Ducks at 10:05 eastern. The Ducks will be ready for this one as they have won 8 of 11 in the series with Arizona and have home loss revenge for a 4-0 loss here last month. The Ducks have won 4 straight amd 8 of 12 off a shutout win. The Ducks are 10-1 at home off a road win. Arizona is 3-14 off a home dog loss and 2-12 off 3+ home games. Anaheim served up revenge tonight. On Monday the 19-0 Monday night Football Super system side takes center stage along with a powerful and rare 100% NBA League wide super system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now 
and put the power of the award winning database on your side as we start the week big. For the free NHL Play. Take Anaheim. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2015)

Tuesday College Football Double system MAC Conference winner + 5* NBA Western conference Power system. Free NBA Play below.
The Free NBA System play is on the Minnesota Timberwolves at 8:05 eastern. The Wolves are hot as they are off bacK to back road dog win over Chicago and Atlanta by 10 last night. Now they will play a Charlotte team at home that has lost 30 of the last 44 off a loss of 10 or more. Home dogs of 4 or less with no rest off a 10+ point spread win cover 88% of the time since 1995 if they scored 110 or more and the opponent is off a road game. Look for Minnesota to get their first home win of the year as a 2 point dog. On Tuesday the Double system MAC Conference system winner is up along with the 5* Western Conference Game of the Month from a huge league wide system. last nights NBA play cashed easily with Indiana. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the Free NBA Play take the points with Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2015)

Hump day card led by the 34-0 NBA Game of the Week and a 94% late season College Football super system. NBA Top play cashes easily on New Orleans. Free NBA Play below. 

The Free NBA Play is on the Atlanta Hawks at 8:05 eastern. The Hawks are off a an upset home loss by 10 points and have a New Orleans team coming in with no rest off their first win of the season. The Hawks beat the Pelicans by 6 last week on the road and have covered 8 of 10 at home off a home loss . All road teams with no rest playing in Atlanta are 0-9 straight up and to the spread off a home win and cover. The Pelicans won big for us last night but are 0-5 to the spread as a dog this year and have A, Davis questionable tonight.. The Hawks have covered all 3 vs teams who allow 99 or more points per game and the winning team int his series is 24-1 to the spread. Atlanta gets this one. On Hump day the Card us led by the 34-0 NBA Game of the week with a huge database system and the 94% Late season College Football system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to roll in all sports. For the free play tonight. Take the Atlanta Hawks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2015)

Thursday NFL 100% 5* Totals system undefeated since 1989. College Football Double Perfect Battle of the Techs Winner on ESPN + Another NBA Super system that is Perfect since 1995. Free NBA System  Play below.

On Thursday the free NBA Play is on the Golden State Warriors at 8:05 eastern. The Warriors are rolling and look even better this year than last. They are undefeated and road favorites that are off a road favored win and cover at -5 or more are cashing 84% since 1995 vs an opponent that lost as a home dog at +4 or less like Minnesota. The Wolves are 0-6 to the spread as a home dog off a loss and the Warriors are 14-2 to the spread if they were a road favorite in their last game. The Warriors come out and Play again tonight. On Thursday 3 Powerful perfect systems plays are up. The 5* NFL Totals system, Double perfect ACC Game on ESPN And another Perfect NBA System Play on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side tonight. For the free NBA Play take Golden St. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2015)

T.G.I.F Double Perfect NBA Revenge Game oF The Month, 100% ESPN 2 PAC 12 college Football play and NCAAB Opening night play lead the way for Friday. Thursday sweeps 3-0 Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 704 at 7:05 eastern. The Pacers have covered 26 of the last 34 in november including 6 straight. The winning team in this series has covered 15 straight and the pacers have won and covered 5 of 6 at home against Minnesota. The Pacers are 3-0 ats vs winning teams and 4-0 vs teams who score 99 or more points per game. Pacers are 5-0 ats home off a road win. Minnesota has no rest and comes in off a home loss to Golden St. Look for Indiana to get the win. On Friday The Revenge Game of the Month and 100% Pac 12 ESPN 2 Power play lead the card along with College hoops opening night play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started big with a Triple pack tonight. For the free NBA Play we are playing the Indiana Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2015)

Saturday selections include the 6* American Athletic Conf. 21-0 System Game of the Year on ESPN 2 and 3 More Televised Football winners all with 94% or higher systems and a 42-1 NBA Matchup indicator + College Hoops. NCAAF +42 Games over .500 since last year. Free College Play below.

The free College football system play is on Syracuse +29 points at 3:30 eastern. The Orange have some close and tough losses this year and should keep this one tighter than expected as they have covered 4 of 5 at home this year. Clemson could be flat off the FSU Win and are 0-5 ats as a road favorite of 18 or more and have failed to cover 5 of 7 with Wake Forest up next.  We are also playing against Game 10 or later favorites off a 10+ point win and back to back wins the last one at home vs a team that has revenge. These teams have failed to cover 16 of 18 and the Orange are 4-1 ats taking 14 or more at home. Take Syracuse. On Saturday the 6* A.A. Conf. Game Of the Year with a 21-0 system takes center stage, there is also Alabama at Miss. St, and 3 More Big TV System winners all with long term system hitting over 94%. NBA 42-1 Matchup indicator and NCAAB. College Football is an amazing 42 games over .500 since last September. No one uses the data we use. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash big in all sports. For the free play Take Syracuse + the 29 points.  Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2015)

NFL 34-1 Total of the year headlines powerful day that has AFC West perfect system Game of the month and an Early 5* and teaser of the week + Triple perfect Sunday night Football and NBA/NCAAB. NFL Top plays ranked #1. Free NFL System play below.



The Free NFL System play is on the NY. Giants +7.5 at 4:25 eastern plus the 7-8 points here. Both teams have offenses that can put up points. The Giants have covered 7 straight games vs a team off back to back wins of 10 or more if they were favored in their last game. The Giants can score and stay with New England in this game. They have covered 6 of 7 in this series and all 3 here at home. For our database system, we are playing against non division road favorites like the Patriots that are off 3+ home games of they are favored by more than 3 points. Look for the Giants to stay in this game. Take the points. On Sunday the 28-1 NFL Total of the Year is up along with a Triple perfect Sunday night side and AFC West Perfect system Game of the Month. An Early Double system 5* and teaser of the week starts things off along with NBA Super system side. NFL Top plays ranked #1 this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free NFL system play Take the 7-8 points with the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2015)

Monday Triple pack has the 5* MNF Double system play in the Houston vas Cincinnati game and a 25-0 NBA Statistical Indicator and Early season College Hoops systems. Sunday top NFL Play $$ Free NHL Play below

The Free NHL Play is on the Montreal Canadiens at 7:35 eastern. Montreal has lost 2 straight but domes come into this home game with 5-1 road loss revenge to Vancouver. The Canadiens have the 2nd best record and are #2 in scoring and #3 in defense. They have won 5 of 6 at home vs Vancouver and are 4-0 at home if the total is 5 or less and 4-1 with revenge. The Canucks are 1-5 vs winning  teams and have lost 5 of 6. take the Canadiens. On Monday the lead plays are the Double Perfect system Monday night Football winner and a 25-0 NBA Statistical indicator play. Early season College Hoops are up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we Continue to roll. Form the free NHL Play. Make it Montreal. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2015)

On Tuesday the free NBA Hard wood dominator in on the New Orleans Pelicans. Game 712 at 8:05 eastern. The team who wins in this series has covered 18 straight times. The Pelicans apply to a huge never lost league wide database system that plays on rested home favorites of 5 or more with a total of 20 or higher that are off a road dog spread loss and scored 90 or less points, vs an opponent off a road dog spread loss by 7+ points and also scored 90 or less points. These teams win by an average 109-93 score. Look for the Pelicans to get the win and cover over Denver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2015)

Hump day card has the NBA 100% Total of the week from a system that averages over 230 points since 1995 and the 22-1 College Football super system play and NCAA...B Early season system side. NBA Play below.

The Free NBA System play is on Boston. Game 508 at 7:05 eastern. The Celtics are 4-1 straight up and ats vs winning teams and 5-1 vs teams who allow 99 or more points per game. Dallas is just 2-10 to the spread off a favored win. The Celtics are off 2 big road dog win and Dallas barely beat the Sixers last out. Rested road dogs off a road spread loss by 1-3 points have failed t cover 7 of 8 times vs a team like Boston off a road spread win. Boston should get the win and cover. On Wednesday the 22-1 College Football Super system play is up along with a sweet NBA Total of the week from a Never lost Totals system that has averaged 231 points per game since 1995. NCAAB Early season system play up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take the Boston Celtics.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2015)

Thursday 100% NFL Totals System, 90% ESPN NCAAF Power play + NBA TNT Super system headline Thursday night. Football 42 games over .500 since last year. Free College hoops play below.

The Free College Hoops play for Thursday night is on the LSU Tigers at 9:00 eastern. LSU easily won their first 2 games and are lead by the next big thing in high school player of the year in Australian Ben Simmons who is an al purpose do it all type who can score, rebound and dish the ball. LSU has won 19 of 23 vs Sun Belt Conference teas like South Alabama and should coast in this one. South Alabama has lost 25 of 30 to SEC Teams and has failed to cover 20 of 32 vs winning teams. On Thursday a Powerful card takes center stage. Football is 42 games over.500 since last year and tonight a 100% Thursday night specific totals system is up in the NFL along with a 90% ESPN Power system in College Football. In the NBA a TNT NBA Game of the week is the top hoops play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play. Take LSU in College hoops. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2015)

Friday card led by the NBA Total of The Month from an Undefeated database system that dates to 2004. In College football its a 5* Double system side and NCAAB Early season simulation model. 7* College Football Game of the Year on Saturday. NBA Play below.


The free NBA Play is on the Memphis Grizzlies. Game 512 at 8:05 eastern/ The Grizz have 3 days rest and have won 9 of 11 in this role at home. They have covered 10 of 13 off 3 or more games that went over the total. Houston is 3-9 ats of late and won with their new coach 2 nights ago. Home favorites with 3 or more days rest that covered the spread at home and scored and allowed 110 or more vs a team that scored 90 or more at home win by an average 15 points per game. That is good enough for us. Make it Memphis tonight. Friday night Double super system 5* College Football and the 100% Never lost NBA Total of the Month take center stage. NCAAB up and out highest rated 7* College Football Game of the Year goes on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the weekend off big tonight. For the free play. Take the Memphis Grizzlies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2015)

SAT: 2015 7* Highest Rated College 100% Football Game Of the Year Tonight, headlines card that has 5+ NCAAF plays all from Database Power systems cashing 95-100% since 1980. NBA + NCAAB Early season Dominators. Free NCAAF Play below.

The free College Football Super system play is on Southern Mississippi at 3:30 eastern. SO. Miss has exploded on to the scene of late and are 6-0 ats as favorites of more than 6 of back to back wins. They fit one of our tightest system here which plays on conference home teams that are better than .500 and are favored to -26 off a win where they scored 55 or more and won by 21 or more, are off back to back wins and are playing a team off back to back wins and covers like Old Dominion is here today. ODU just evened their record at 5-5 but will have a tough go of it today. All SO. Miss today. The 2015 College Football 100% Game of The Year goes on Saturday night rates as high as we go 7 units. The SEC Game of the Month, BIG Blowout, PAC 12 Rivalry game and 2 more Huge football plays are up along with NBA Perfect system and Early NCAAB Dominator systems. Don't miss out Football ranked #1 overall last year is cashing daily again this year. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and line your pockets with the most powerful data in the industry. Free Play on SO. Miss.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2015)

Sunday 5 pack of NFL Plays is up and led by the Sunday night Totals of the year from 3 Perfect systems. The other 5 games all have super systems dating to 1980. NBA 15-1 Totals system and NCAAB winners Also up. Free NFL System Play below

The NFL Free system play is on the NY. Jets. Game 461 at 1:00 eastern. The Jets have the added benefit of having played last Thursday and catch Houston on a short week and off a huge win knocking off Cincinnati who was undefeated and holding them to 6 points. The Texans are 0-4 ats home off Monday nights and 0-5 ats in the first of back to back home games. Teams like the Texans that allowed 6 or less points in 2 straight games have failed to cover the spread 30 of the last 44 times since 1980. The Jets will have Fitzpatrick at Qb for this one and will bounce back off a home loss to Buffalo. On Sunday night the total of the year from 3 Never lost totals systems is up. In day action we have 2 early 5* totals and 2 big super system sides up in later afternoon both with multiple systems and simulation models. NBA and NCAAB also available. Football #1 ranked last year and up again this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. Form the free NFL Play. Take the NY. Jets.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2015)

Monday Triple pack Double Perfect Systems in NFL, 18-1 NBA Central Division Game Of the Month and a 100% Live Dog in College hoops. College hoops play below.
The Free Complimentary hoops play for Monday is on North Carolina at 9:30 eastern. The Tar heels the #1 ranked team in the country was shocked on Saturday losing to Northern Iowa. Look for a big bounce back effort here tonight against a Northwestern team that has failed to cover in 11 of 14 vs teams who average 77 or mo...re per game and 5 of their last 7 neutral court games. The Wildcats are 1-5 ats in games where the total is 145 to 150 and have failed to cover 9 of the last 13 in November games and 4 straight after scoring 80 or more. Look for North Carolina to play up tempo and coast past Northwestern. on Monday the lead plays is the Double perfect system side in the NFL From 2 Monday night specific systems. The 18-1 NBA Central Division Game of the Month and 100% NCAAB Live dog simulation model are also up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big in football and basketball. For the free play take North Carolina.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2015)

Tuesday College Football MAC Conference power Angle play and NCAAB Early season Power system side up.Monday card cashes big. Free NBA Play below
The free NBA Super system play is on the Indiana. Pacers + 2 points. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. Indiana has covered 5 straight on the road, 9 of 10 in November, 5 of 6 vs teams who allow 99 or more points and are a solid 4-0 off a win of 10 or more. The Wizards are 2-9 ats home off a dog win and 0-10 ats at home after playing Detroit. The Visiting team in this series is 10-0 ats and Rested Conference road dogs with a total of 200 or more are 12-1 ats since 1995 off a home favored win an cover after scoring 120+ points vs an opponent like Washington who covered the spread on the road. Look for the Pacers to get the cash tonight. On Tuesday its Another powerful college Football power angle play in mid Week MAC Conference play and an Early season power system side in College Hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free play. Take the 2 points with the Indiana Pacers. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2015)

Hump day card has the Double system NBA Game of the Month and a huge 5* NCAAB  shocker from an Early season Power system. NBA + NCAAF Cash big on Tuesday. Free NHL Play below.
The free NHL play is on the NJ. Devils at 7:05 eastern. The Devils have 3-1 home loss revenge here tonight on Columbus. The Devils have won 6 of 9 in the series here against the Blue Jackets and come in off a nice road win at Vancouver. NJ is 5-0 at home off a road dog win. Columbus is 1-8 after allowing 4 or more goals and just 2-8 off a loss by 2 or more goals. Look for New Jersey to get the win. On Wednesday the lead plays are the Double system NBA Game of the month and a huge 5* Early season NCAAB Shocker. NBA Cashed big on Tuesday with the Pacer and also hit nice in College Football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the free play take the NJ. Devils. RV


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanksgiving Day Feast. The menu: 2 Big Sides, 2 Sweet totals and a Top Rated Dessert as we have you covered from Soup to nuts in NFL and College football. Free College hoops play below.

On Thanksgiving Day the College hoops play is on the Dayton Flyers +2 points at 9:00 eastern. The flyers are taking on Iowa tonight in a battle of 3-0 teams in a neutral court game. Dayton has played solid defense allowing just 55 per game so far and they are 30-7 vs non conference teams, 8-3 vs teams who average 77 or more points and 15-5 vs teams who allow 65 or less points. Iowa is just 2-9 to the spread in neutral court games and 17-38 with 5 or 6 days rest. We will back the better defensive team here tonight with Dayton. On Turkey day we have a tantalizing card up with a 6* Triple perfect NFL Totals and 3 more plays all are from Multiple perfect systems that are Thursday specific and are derived from the fines data available. In College Football its a Quad system Rivalry Game of the year. Dont miss this power packed feast all day and night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out big. For the free play in NCAAB action take the 2-3 points with Dayton. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2015)

Black Friday Menu includes 3 College Football plays one is the 100% BIG 10 Game of the Month. NBA 28-1 Blowout system game of the week and NCAAB Early season Dominator system. Free NCAAF play below.

The free College football system play is on San Jose St +7 points Game 142 at 3:30 eastern. The Spartans were a big 7* Game of the year winner for us last week and now we will back them again for a completely different set of reasons. They are 7-3 as home dogs and become bowl eligible here today. Road teams off back to back favored losses at -10 or more like Boise are a dismal 2-6 to the spread and home dogs of 5 to 10 off a road favored win vs an opponent off a loss are 11-4 ats at +7 or more. Friday card has a trio of College Football plays one is the 100% Big 10 Game Of The Month. In hoops the 28-1 NBA Blowout system Game Of the Week is up along with another Early season College hoops Power system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and cash out on Black Friday. For the free play today. Take San Jose +7.


----------



## Khoa Nguyen (Nov 28, 2015)

Relaxing....!!!
*http://adf.ly/1RqEJ1*


----------



## Khoa Nguyen (Nov 28, 2015)

*http://adf.ly/1RfH0G*


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2015)

Saturday Final home game Play of the year from 100% system + BIG 10 and SEC Games of the Month in College Football. Hoops card has 100% NCAAB Revenge Power system play + NBA. Free NCAAF Play below

The Free College football system play is on Temple. Game 156 at 7:00 eastern. This one looks to be low scoring but Temple has handled Connecticut covering in 8 of 9 in the series. Tonight they fit one of our favorite system that pertains to playing on home teams from -3 to -17 off a double digit win vs an opponent like Connecticut that is off a +5 or more dog win. The Huskies fit a negative system that plays against teams off a dog win in week 8 or later if they beat an undefeated team. Look for Temple to cover in this one. Don't miss the huge Saturday plays led by the College Football Last home Game play of the year and BIG 10 and SEC Games of the Month. College hoops 100% Power revenge system and NBA Too. Another BIG Saturday of winners up now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and take advantage of the Most Powerful data in the industry. For the free play. Take Temple.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2015)

Sunday Top NFL plays include the 6* Early AFC Triple system total and the 100% Sunday night Football Game of the Year on NBC. NBA and NCAAB System plays also up. Free System Club Play below.

The free NFL power system play is on Jacksonville. Game 268 at 1:00 eastern . The Jags are off 2 wins and SD has thrown in the towel. Home teams like the Jags are cashing over 80% off a Thursday win vs an opponent off a loss. The Jags are 7-1 ats vs losing teams, while the Chargers are 1-4 vs losing teams and 0-8 to the spread as a dog off a home dog spread loss by 10 or more points. The Chargers are allowing 28 points per game on the season. Look for Jacksonville to pull away late. Huge Sunday card up with Sunday night 100% Play of the Year on NBC, Top 6* AFC Total and 5* Side in Early action along with Teaser of the Week, NBA and NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free NFL play. Take Jacksonville. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2015)

Monday night Football totals play with 3 Different totals system and a 5* NBA Dog with a system that is perfect since 1995. Top plays on Denver in NFL and NBA/NCAAB provide a solid Sunday.  Free NHL Preview below.

The NHL Power play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers have lost 3 straight and will look to rebound here tonight against a Carolina team they have beat 10 straight times at the Garden. In the last 7 trips  Carolina has not scored more than 1 goal in any game and they are 3-11 with revenge, 9-37 on the road if the total is 5 or less and have lost 4 of 5 division games. The Rangers are 8-1 off 3 losses. Look for the NY .Rangers to get back on track tonight. On Monday we end the month big with a triple system Monday night Totals play and a 5* NBA Underdog with a league wide system that has never lost in the 20 20 years history of the database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge material and data on your side. For the free NHL Play. Take the NY. Rangers.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2015)

The NBA Power system play is on the LA. Lakers at 7:05 eastern. Both the Lakers wins have been vs teams who score less than 91 points per game. The Lakers are in Philly for Kobe/s farewell tour and this is a very winnable game. The Sixers are 3-17 vs pacific teams and have failed to cover 6 of 9 as a home dog of 3 or less. Philly plays much better on the road than they do at home as they lose by an average 16 points here. For our tech system we are playing in road teams with rest off a spread win as a home dog of 5 or more and scored 100 or more, vs an opponent off a spread win as a road dog of 5 or more. These teams have covered 17 of 22 since 1995. We are Laker takers tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2015)

Hump day hammer card has the NBA 100% Atlantic Division Game of the Year and the 18-1 NCAAB Game of the week in the ACC-BIG 10 Challenge series. Free college hoops play below.

The Free College hoops play is on the Oklahoma St Cowboys. Game 554 at 8:00 eastern. OK.St has been dominant through the years at home vs Non conference teams and that is what they have here tonight against a Tulsa team that is 0-5 vs the BIG 12 and allows 76 points on the road. Tulsa has played a weak schedule and is off a loss as a double digit favorite to Arkansas Little rock. They lost by 15 on a neutral court last year to Ok. St. The Cowboys have won and covered 8 of 9 on Wednesdays and they are 4-1 in this series. They average 85 points at home and should get the job dome tonight. Take Ok. St. On Hump day the lead plays are the 18-1 College Basketball simulation Game of the Week and the NBA Atlantic Division Game of the Year from a Rare and never lost database system. Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on tonight's card now and hammer your book hard on hump day on the hard wood. For the free play. Take Oklahoma St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2015)

Thursday NFL 94% Totals system and Power system side play headline card that has a 100% 5* NBA Divisional system and NCAAB. Free College hoops play below.

The Free College hoops play is on Oklahoma. Game 736 at 8:00 eastern. Oklahoma should win this game big as they are 4-0 and are averaging 82 points per game at home. They already have some nice wins on the year and have covered 14 of 18 vs teams like Central Arkansas that allow 77 or more per game. Central Arkansas allows 85 points on the road and has been getting pasted losing 5 of their first 6. They are 0-7 vs Big 12 teams and 0-3 ats as a road dog of 12.5 or more. Look for Oklahoma to blow the doors off Central Arkansas. On Thursday the lead plays are the Thursday night NFL Totals and Power system side play and a 5* 100% NBA Division system. Congrats to those with us last night as NBA cashes out big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free play. Take Oklahoma. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2015)

T.G.I.F Headliners include the NCAAF MAC Conference Championship play on ESPN 2. The 5* NBA 100% Blowout system and the 15-1 NCAB Game of the Week. Free NBA Side below.

The Free NBA Play is on the Dallas Mavericks. Game 510 at 8:35 eastern. Dallas has already beat this mediocre Houston team by 12 on the road. now they get them at home. Dallas is 5-1 to the spread after allowing 105 or more points and has covered 5 of the last 7 at home. Houston is 1-10 to the a spread off a home games and has failed to cover 14 of 19 games this year. Houston has revenge but they have failed to cover 5 the last 6 with revenge. Lay the points here as the winning team in this series has covered 22 straight times. On Friday the MAC Conference Championship play is on ESPN 2, along with a 5* 100% NBA Blowout system and the 15-1 NCAAB Game of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful plays in the industry on your side tonight as we continue to cash in all sports. For the free play. Take Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2015)

Huge conference Championship Saturday card has Systems cashing over 90% in all Football games. The Big conference championship 100% Game of the Year and rare 6* ACC Play goes at night along with 34-0 NBA 6* and NCAAB. Free college Football system play below

The free College Football system Play is on Arkansas St. Game 310 at 3:00 eastern. Arkansas St should coast here. They have revenge and fit a solid system that plays on home teams that scored 150+ points in last 3 games. Texas St is 0-5 ats on the road and allows 520 yards per game on defense, they will get rolled like wholesale carpet today. Favorites of more than 21 points are 63-38 ATS when playing with revenge against a conference opponent with a losing record and Arkansas State applies to a 36-7 ATS subset of that system. Take Arkansas St. On Saturday there are 5 big College Football plays up in Championship action all from systems cashing over 90%, one is the Game of the Year, another is a rare 6* Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we conclude another big season in College Football. NCAAB and 6* 34-0 NBA Power system plays up too. For the free play we will lay the points with Arkansas St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2015)

Sunday big card up with NFC WEST 2x perfect Game Of The Year, + 4 more NFL plays, 3 of them are from Systems that are 96% or better including Sunday night on NBC. NCAAB and NBA Power system plays up too.

The Free NFL System Play below The Free NFL Sunday system club play is on the SD. Chargers +4 points. Game 372 at 4:05 eastern. SD blew up the database this week as they fit several variations of the home dog off a road dog win, vs an opponent off a home win systems. Denver is in play against mode and could bounce off the big win over the Patriots. Teams who beat he defending champs as a dog have failed to cover over 85% of the time log term vs a team off a win of 3 or more points, like the Chargers. The Broncos are 0-3 ats vs losing teams. The Chargers are 9-1 at home off a road win vs a team off a dog win. P. Rivers has a solid record in December games. San Diego has triple revenge too. Take the points here. On Sunday don't miss the NFC West Game of the Year from 2 Undefeated long term super systems. There are also 3 more early 5* Power system plays, one is a totals play, and 2 late afternoon games, Sunday night Football and a solid NBA and NCAAB Pack. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now our football was ranked #1 last year and is killing it again this year. For the free play take the 4 points with San Diego. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2015)

Monday night Football Triple perfect NFC East Game of the Month headlines tonight along with a 6* NBA Blowout from an undefeated database system. Free College hoops play below.
The Free NCAAB Play in on Villanova. Game 722 at 7:00 eastern. Villanova is a better team that Oklahoma, who comes in undefeated thought having played a softer schedule. The Wildcats have won and covered both meetings in the series and are 48-7 vs winning teams, while covering the spread in 40 of the last 54 vs these winning squads. They have also covered 8 of the last 11 vs big 12 schools and 23 of 31 when the  posted total is between 140 and 150. Look for Villanova to get this one tonight. On Monday the NFC East Game of the month is up and has 3 Big undefeated angles and 2 systems, one of which is perfect. In the NBA its a 5* 100 Blowout similar to the one on Dallas last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big and see the cutting edge data we use. For the free play in NCAAB action. Play Villanova. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuesday card has the 1st Big 5* RPI Scale Power indicator of the season, an undefeated NBA SysTem with 3 perfect angles and an NHL Revenge winner. Free NBA Play below.
The Free NBA Play is on the Orlando Magic. Game 509 at 9:05 eastern. Orlando has won 4 of 5 vs Northwest division teams like Denver and has covered 6 of 9 on the road. Denver has lost 9 of 11 vs winning teams and 7 of 9 at home. They are 1-6 to the spread after scoring 105 or more points. For our system in this game. We are playing on rested road favorites of less than 5 that covered on the road as a dog by 1-3 points and scored 100 or more, vs a team that lost to the spread on the road. These road favorites cover 84% long term. We will back the Magic tonight. On Tuesday there are 3 powerful plays up. The 5* RPI Scale NCAAB Power indicator play, an NBA 100% system play with 3 undefeated angles and an NHL Revenge Power play side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. for the free play. Take Orlando. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2015)

Hump day card led by the NCAAB Revenge Game of the Month with Massive Power Angles and the NBA Game of the week from an Undefeated system dating back over 20 years. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on the NY. Knicks plus the points in Utah at 9:00 eastern. The Knicks catch Utah with no rest after a loss in Sacramento last night. NY has covered an amazing 19 of the last 20 games in this series. They have covered 5 of 6 off a non conference game, 5 of 7 on the road with rest and 9 straight here in Utah. Take the points with NY Tonight. On Hump day the lead plays are the NCAAB Revenge Game of the Month with 10 Power angles and the 100% NBA Game of the week from an Undefeated system that dates to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side tonight. For the free NBA Play. Take the points with the NY. Knicks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2015)

Thursday night NFL Total of the year with 3 100% Angles and 2 systems takes center stage along with a Solid NBA Double Perfect system play. Last night NBA Top play cashes with Toronto. Free NCAAB Play below

The free NCAAB Play is on Iowa St. Game 512 at 7:30 eastern. The Cyclones are ranked #9 in the RPI Scale and are home and undefeated. They take on a decent Iowa team in this intra state Rivalry. Last year they beat a better Iowa team on the road. Iowa has lost the last 6 games here and failed to cover in 4 of them. They have lost both times to top 50 RPI Teams, Iowa ST is 5-0 to the spread after scoring 80 or more points and has covered 4 of 5 as a favorite. They are scoring 89 points per game and winning by an average 26 points at home. We will back them tonight. On Thursday the lead play is the thursday night NFL Total of the year backed with 2 Huge totals system and 3 perfect totals angles. We also have another big NBA Play. last night top NBA Play cashed with Toronto. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and Put the most powerful data available on your side tonight. For the free play. Take Iowa St.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 11, 2015)

Friday NBA 34-0 Eastern Conference Game of the Month, part of a 3 game hoops pack and the ESPN2 College Football headline the T.G.I.F Card. Army Navy side and total from our Powerful systems get released tonight as well. Free NHL Below. 


The free NHL power play is on the NY. Rangers at 9:30 eastern. The Rangers travel into Edmonton tonight to take on an Oilers team that is 13-38 after scoring 4 or more goals and 4-12 at home when the total is 5 flat. The Rangers have won The last 2 here and both by shutout. They are #1 ranked defensively and # 3 ranked offensively. The Rangers are 15-1 on the road if the were a road favorite in their last game . Look for them to bounce back and get a win tonight. On Friday we have a powerful 3 game NBA Pack led by the 34-0 Eastern Conference Game of the Month + 2 more big system plays. On ESPN 2 we have a solid NCAAF Play and the early Military side and total for Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful plays available on your side. For the free NHL Play. Take the NY. Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2015)

Saturday card headlines include the NCAAB Non Conference Game of the Year, 6* Army-Navy play, Triple perfect NBA and 3 More Big College Hoops system plays. NBA Sweeps 3-0 on Friday. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on the Brooklyn Nets plus the 5 and half Points. Game 502 at 5:05 eastern. Amazingly, the Nets have managed to win 15 of the last 16 home games against the LA. Clippers while covering in 14 of the last 15. They are off a solid home win in last game and are 6-0 home off a home game. The Nets have covered in 6 of 8 vs winning teams, 5 of 6 as a home dog of 3.6 to 6, 7 of 10 vs non conference and 8 of 12 vs teams who allow 99 or more points. LA. Played poorly in a loss at Chicago. We will take the 5-6 points here with Brooklyn. On Saturday another Huge day of winners is up and led by the College Hoops Non Conference Game of the Year, + 3 more big Power system plays, a 6* in the Army vs Navy game on CBS and a triple Perfect NBA Power side. NBA Cashed big again last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful plays in the industry on your side. For the free play today. Take the 5-6 points with the Brooklyn Nets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2015)

Sunday NFC 100% Game Of the Year and a 5* Sunday Night 100% Side headline the Card long with NBA and NCAAB Power system plays. Free NFL Play below



The Free NFL Play Is on Baltimore +12. Game 132 at 1:00 eastern. The Ravens have won 23 of 25 at home vs non conference teams and covered 7 straight vs winning non conference teams. Seattle is off a massive conference blowout win last week at Minnesota and this roady is a big trap game. Seattle is 1-6 ats off a non division game vs non conference teams. Super bowl losers are poor non division road favorites the following year and road teams that have won and covered 3 straight while scoring 30 or more back to back are big money burners from game 10 out. Take Baltimore to keep this close. On Sunday end the week big with the NFC Game of the Year and a 5* Sunday night Football Never lost Power system side. There is also NCAAB and NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on and get it all as we put an end to another solid week. For the Free play. Take the Point with Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2015)

Monday card has the Monday night NFL Game of The month from a Rare system specific to Mondays. Two big NBA plays a 100% Blowout and Undefeated totals system. NF...L Top plays go 4-0 Free NBA Play below.

The NBA comp Play is on the Orlando Magic at 7:35 eastern. Orlando will look to rebound off their worst loss of the year losing by 35 at home to Cleveland. Now they take on Brooklyn. The Magic have covered 8 of the last 9 and are 4-0 vs Atlantic Division teams. The Nets have failed to cover 7 of 10 vs winning teams and 7 of 10 as a home dog of 3 or less. Road favorites like Orlando have covered 12 of 14 times if they scored 90 or less and failed to cover by 21 or more points as a home dog in their last game. Make it the Magic tonight. The Monday night Football Game of the Month takes center stage tonight from a rare Monday Night system that is undefeated since 1989. In The NBA there are 2 Perfect systems up dating to 1995. One is a totals system the other a big blowout. NFL Top plays sweep with Rams, Steelers and Raiders on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the free NBA Play. Take Orlando. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2015)

Hump day card has the 5* NCAAB Game of the Week and 2 big 5* NBA Totals Both from Undefeated systems dating to 1995. NBA Cashes with the Cavs last night. Free NBA side System Play below.

The Free NBA system play is on the Golden St. Warriors at 10:35 eastern. The Warriors had 3 days off since suffering their first loss and will look to bounce back tonight. They have covered 15 of 20 off a loss by 10 or more, 20 of 25 at home if they were road favorites last out and are 4-0 ats home off a road loss. They fit an 85% database system that plays on certain home favorites off a 21+ point road spread loss. Phoenix has failed to cover all 3 times on the road if the total is 210 or more and lost at home by 19 to Golden St. Look for the Warriors to come out and play tonight. On Wednesday there are 4 big plays up and 3 are rated at 5*. The NBA which cashes big last night with the Cleveland has 2 Perfect System totals and the College Basketball Game of the Week with 2 Undefeated RPI Scale power indicators are up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the free NBA Play tonight. Take Golden St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2015)

Thursday Triple perfect pack has 100% systems plays. The NHL Non Conference Game Of The Year, NFC Total of the Month and a 5* NBA Totals system on TNT. NBA Sweeps last night. Free NCAAB Play below.



The NCAAB Play is on Morehead St. Game 715 at 9:00 eastern. Morehead is just better. They have an easier spot here against East Washington after losing at Pittsburgh by 10 and Indiana both on the road. E. Wash. lost by 31 at Pittsburgh. Morehead is ranked 98 in the RPI Scale and has won all 3 vs teams ranked outside the top 200, like E. Wash, who is ranked 258. Morehead is 3-0 as a road favorite of 3 or less and 8-1 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game. In games against losing teams they are 26-7. East Washington is 0-5 vs any team in the top 150 and has lost 3 straight. Make it Morehead St. On Thursday the NHL Non Conference Game of the Year takes center stage along with the NFC Total of the Month and lastly the 5* NBA Totals system on TNT. All 3 are backed with cutting edge data and powerful exclusive systems. NBA Sweeps last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to cash out in all sports. For the free College Hoops play. Make it Morehead. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2015)

T.G.I.F And the 100% NBA system Game of the Month headlines, along with NCAAB and ESPN2 College Football. 2015 Bowl Dog of the Year released as well. NBA Sides 7-1 run after cashing again along with NHL. Free NBA Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 8:05 eastern. The Spurs have been rolling of late and have Playoff Revenge in this one over the LA Clippers. The Spurs have won and covered all 3 vs Pacific Division teams and 14 of 19 vs teams who allow 99 or more. The Clippers are 0-5 ats off a win of 10 or more. Rested road dogs like the Clippers that are getting 5 or more points after scoring 100 or more as a home favorite lose by an average 14 points per game and have failed to cover all 8 times since 2003 vs an opponent like the Spurs that won and covered as a 10 or more point favorite while scoring 110 or points. Go with the Spurs. On Friday the 2015 Bowl Dog of the Year is up with 5 Exclusive systems. The 100% NBA Game of the Month and NCAAB and ESPN2 NCAAF Plays round out the card. Top plays in NHL and NBA Cash out on Thursday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we get the weekend started big. For the free NBA Play. Take San Antonio.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2015)

Saturday 3 Big College Bowl plays, all with multiple systems cashing 90% or higher, 5* 100% NFL, 6* Top Rated College Hoops and NBA. Free Bowl play below


The free Camellia Bowl play is on Ohio U. +7.5 Game 205 at 3:30 eastern. The Bobcats have much more Bowl experience and come in off their best win, an upset dog win at Northern Illinois. Now they are taking over 7 points against First time Bowler Appalaichian St. Sun Belt favorites have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs a team off a win and cover. App. St has lost the only 2 recent meetings to MAC Schools. Ohio U has covered 6 of 7 vs Sun Belt teams and the last 4 non conference games. App. St is a play against team, as favorites of more than 7 prior to New Years day have been big money burners historically, and for the fact they are favorites off back to back win with the last one with revenge as these teams fail to cover 75% of the time. On Saturday a massive card takes center stage and is led by 3 Big Bowl system plays, 5* NFL 100% Saturday specific system, a 6* Top rated College hoops plays and NBA. Dot miss out on this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out these Powerful system and simulation indicators on your side. For the free Bowl play. Take the 7.5 points with Ohio. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2015)

Sunday 7* NFL Game of the Year is up our highest rated play, along with 4 more Big NFL plays all with multiple perfect systems and angles. NBA and NCAAB sweeps 2 More big systems up now. Football 43 game over .500 since last year. Free NFL System Play below



 The Free NFL System Play is on Seattle. Game 322 at 4:05 eastern. Seattle has been rolling led by R. Wilson. They are 8-0 ats in the 2nd half of a season vs losing teams. They have covered 4 of 5 laying more than 14. Cleveland is 0-5 straight up and ats vs winning teams. and road dogs of 9 or more off a win in their first road off 3 home games are 1-10 ats vs a team off a win. Since 1980 home favorites from -10.5 to -15 are 24-0 and 18-5-1 to the spread. Seattle is 9-0 ats if Baldwin had 75+ yards receiving in last game and 8-0 ats after they had 300+ yards passing. Look for Seattle to coast again. On Sunday the 7* NFL Highest Rated 100% Game of the year takes center stage along with a 23-1 Play on Sunday night Football, the AFC Total of the month with 4 perfect systems, and 2 more perfect system sides. We also have a 100% NBA system and NCAAB up as well. Hoops sweeps on Saturday and We had 3 Big Bowl winners. Football is 43 games over .500 since last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Put the most powerful plays in the industry on your side today. For the free play Take Seattle- GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2015)

Monday night Football 96% Super system 2- 100% angles. NCAAB Double Perfect RPI Stimulation model and a big NBA Blowout system are up. NFL Goes 5-2 Sunday cashing the big one. NBA 19-9 run. Free Beach Bowl play below





The Miami bowl system Play is on South Florida at 2:30 eastern. In this game we are playing against rested bowl favorites of less than7off a home favored win and cover and prior home win vs a team like USF that comes in off a road win. Another statistical indicator that applies is for small bowl dogs that have the rushing advantage on both sides of the ball. Western Kentucky has lost both bowl games  and Conference USA teams have lost 6 of 8 vs MAC Conference teams. South Florida has won 5 of 6 all time in the series and have covered 5 of 6 vs fellow bowl teams. USF has won their last 3 bowl games and has covered 9 straight on grass. Coach Taggart has covered 16 of 20 as a fog off a win. Take the points with South Florida. On Monday night Football there is a 96% long term system play that has 2 Undefeated angles. In the NBA Its s 100% Blowout system with 7 strong indicators. In NCAAB its a Double Perfect RPI Scale simulation model. NFL Cashes 5 of 7 on Sunday nailing another big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the Miami Beach Bowl we will take the 2-3 points with South Florida. RV


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2015)

Tuesday Quad pack has The Boca Bowl system play, NHL Game of the Month, Double system NBA and a College Hoops blowout. Free NBA Play below.

The Free NBA Play is on the Miami Heat at 7:35 eastern. The Heat have 23 point revenge against Detroit and are 4-1 at home if the total is 190 to 195. The winner in Pistons game has covered in all 28 of their games. Detroit is 0-5 on the road off a road game and just 4-9 with 3 or more days rest. They are off a 4 overtime win in Chicago. Look for Miami to win and cover tonight. On Tuesday we have 4 Powerful plays up and backed with the cutting edge data that wont be seen anywhere else. We have the Boca Bowl system side, the NHL Game of the Month, NHL is 15-5 this year. The NCAAB Major Blowout and a Double system NBA Winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on all 4 plays now and cash out. For your comp play make it Miami.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2015)

Hump day 6* Go Daddy Triple system play, NBA Western Conf. Total of the Month, 29-0 NBA Revenger and NCAAB Triple perfect sides up now. NBA 20-9 Run. Top bowl play 4-1. Free Poinsettia Bowl play below.

The Free Poinsettia bowl play is on Northern Illinois +9 to 10 points. North Illinois has covered 9 of 10 as a dog of 9 or less. Bowl dogs off a conference championship loss have covered 7 of 8 if they are getting 7+ points. They also have better rushing numbers than Boise St who at 8-4 is off somewhat of a disappointing season failing to cove 5 of 7 vs fellow bowl teams and going 0-3 vs winning teams this year and favorites from 3.5 to 10 that allow 125 or less yards per game rushing are 19-46 to the spread if they rushed for 5.5 yards per carry or more in their last game. We have a Huge Triple system 6* in the Go Daddy Bowl up next. In this one we will side with the points and Northern Illinois. In the NBA There is the 100% Western Conference total of the Month and a 29-0 Revenge super play. NBA on a 20-9 run after cashing again last night. In the NCAAB Its a triple perfect RPI Scale Late night Dominator and of course out lead play the 6* Highest rated GO Daddy Bowl play. Top Bowl plays are 4-1 after cashing with Toledo last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side tonight. For the free play Take the 9-10 points with Northern Illinois.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 24, 2015)

Christmas Eve Bahamas Bowl analysis and preview Below.


The Bahamas Bowl play is on is on Middle Tennessee St +5 points at noon eastern. The Blue aiders and Fellow Conference USA Bowl teams are a tremendous 10-0 vs MAC Conference Bowl teams. Western Michigan is 0-6 in Bowl games and has lost and failed to cover 16 of 23 times vs teams who have a win percentage of .600 or less. Even worse bowl favorites off a dog win vs a conference opponent that was .500 or better last season have failed to cover 20 of 23 times and Every time if they allow 450 or more yards on defense. Make it Middle Tennessee today + the 5 points. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2015)

Saturday card has 7 big plays led by the Bowl Total of the Year and 3 Big Perfect system Bowl plays, The Double Perfect NFL Winner an 2 Solid 5* NBA Undefeated system sides. Free Heart of Dallas Analysis below.



The free Heart of Dallas Bowl Play SO. Miss +8.5 points at 2:30 eastern. The Golden Eagles are this years surprise team after being pathetic last year. Today they come in with the backing of a massive Bowl system that plays on dogs of 7 or more that lost their conference championship game. They have better rush numbers that Washington who arrives off a pair of blowout wins and may not be too excited about this game. Bowl dogs vs an opponent off back to back wins and covers are covering over 75%. SO. Miss has covered 10 of 12 on Saturdays and all 4 vs non conference teams. Conference USA Bowlers are 17-4 ats at + 7 or more if they failed to cover by 10 or more points. We also want to play against Pre New Years day Bowl favorites of 8.5 or more as they have historically been big money burners early on in the bowl season. With 4 big systems in application. We will Side with SO. Miss. On Saturday there are 7 big plays up. The College Bowl Total of the year and 3 Never lost Bowl systems sides. In the NFL There are 2 Saturday Specific systems and 2 Undefeated NBA Super system plays. Don't miss out on this Massive card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most exclusive data in the industry on your side. For the free play We will side with SO. MISS and the 8-9 points.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2015)

Sunday NFL 100% Dog of the year leads a powerful card that has 5* Blowout system, 100% NBA Total and Sunday night Football. Free Early NFL play below.



The Free NFL power system Play is on the Atlanta Falcons plus the 6-7 points at 1:00 eastern. The Falcons have blowout loss revenge from 2 weeks ago when they were shutout in Atlanta. The Falcons are sitting at .500 here and will give it their best today. They are 14-6 here vs the Panthers. As for Carolina Teams that are undefeated through 13 games are 1-12 ats and have not covered vs a team off a win. Atlanta is solid as a divisional home dog with revenge and Carolina has failed to cover 5 of 7 as a road favorites from -3.5 to -7 and 5 of 6 on the road when the total is 45.5 to 49. With Atlanta 9-2 ats as a home dog vs a non division team. We will take the points here. Don't miss the Big Sunday card led by the NFL underdog Game Of the Year from a Rare undefeated system. There is also a 5* Blowout, a 100% NBA Totals system and more. Football was ranked #1 over all last year on several networks and has been solid again this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play today take The 6-7 points with Atlanta.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2015)

Sunday NFL 100% Dog of the year leads a powerful card that has 5* Blowout system, 100% NBA Total and Sunday night Football. Free Early NFL play below.



The Free NFL power system Play is on the Atlanta Falcons plus the 6-7 points at 1:00 eastern. The Falcons have blowout loss revenge from 2 weeks ago when they were shutout in Atlanta. The Falcons are sitting at .500 here and will give it their best today. They are 14-6 here vs the Panthers. As for Carolina Teams that are undefeated through 13 games are 1-12 ats and have not covered vs a team off a win. Atlanta is solid as a divisional home dog with revenge and Carolina has failed to cover 5 of 7 as a road favorites from -3.5 to -7 and 5 of 6 on the road when the total is 45.5 to 49. With Atlanta 9-2 ats as a home dog vs a non division team. We will take the points here. Don't miss the Big Sunday card led by the NFL underdog Game Of the Year from a Rare undefeated system. There is also a 5* Blowout, a 100% NBA Totals system and more. Football was ranked #1 over all last year on several networks and has been solid again this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play today take The 6-7 points with Atlanta.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2015)

Monday Night NFL 18-0 Game of the Month headlines the card along with a rare 6* Top rated NBA Never lost totals system, There is also a Big Bowl play and College hoops. Free NBA Side below.

 The NBA Power system play is on the Chicago Bulls. Game 712 at 8:05 eastern. The Bulls are 5-1 at home off a road spread loss and have won 6 of 8 at home vs Toronto. The Raptors are 1-6 on the road off a road spread win by 10 or more points. Rested road dog in the NBA off a road favored win and cover scoring 100 or more have failed to cover 85% of the time vs a team like Chicago that lost and failed to cover as a road dog and lose by an average 10 points per game. The Winning team in this series has covered 10 straight. Take the Bulls. On Monday we come off a solid day on Sunday cashing top play dogs on the Jets and Bears. Tonight the Monday night 18-0 NFL Game of the Month is up along with a rare 6* Undefeated NBA Totals system, a Big Bowl system play and NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the week started fast. For the free play. Take Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2015)

Tuesday card has 3 Bg Bowl system plays all from Powerful long term systems. The NBA Game of the week from an Undefeated system and an ESPN 2 College hoops play. Free Arizona Bowl play below.

The Free Arizona bowl play is on Colorado St at 7:30 eastern. The Rams have controlled this Mountain West Conference series winning10 of the last 12. Nevada has lost 4 of 5 with rest and 15 of 19 as a dog. Colorado St has won all 6 times as a favorite this season and has better numbers overall. Look for the Rams to get the win as a small favorite. On Tuesday we have powerful systems in the other 3 Bowl games, the 100% NBA Game of the Week and an NCAAB play on ESPN 2 from 32-3 and 16-0 angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on this powerful card now as we continue to cash big in the final week of December. For the free Arizona bowl play. Take Colorado St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2015)

Hump day Card is led by 2 long term College Bowl super system plays, the 100% NCAAB Game of the month and a 5* NBA Super system. Free Belk bowl play below.

The Free Belk bowl play is on Mississippi St. at 3:30 eastern. The Bulldogs are taking on NC. St here today in SEC vs ACC bowl battle. Over the past few years the SEC has had the upper hand in these games, winning 23 of 34 times. Miss. ST has won 6 of their last 8 bowl games . While the numbers look even in these games we ...note that North Carolina ST is 0-5 straight up and to the spread vs Bowl teams this year scoring 24 per game and allowing 37 getting out yarded by over 120. Both teams are off home dog losses to Inter state Rivals. However, The Bulldogs have played the tougher schedule and have performed better overall against the tougher teams. So we will lean to Miss. St in this one. On Hump day a Powerful card takes center stage. The College hoops 100% Gam of the Month is up along with a 5* NBA Super system and 2 big bowl system winners. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving end" of Hump day with the most powerful 
data in the industry. For the free Belk Bowl play. Make it Mississippi St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2015)

New Years Eve ends big with Orange and Cotton bowl Perfect system plays both on ESPN. The undefeated NBA Total of the Week and an NCAAB RPI Scale winner. Free Early hoops play below.




The Free NCAAB play is on Villanova. Game 514 at noon eastern. Villanova is 38-1 at home and has covered in 28 of those games. The Wildcats have covered 24 of 35 after allowing 60 or less. Today they have an undefeated Xavier team coming in that is 1-5 straight up and to the spread in this series and has lost the last 3 to Villanova by 12 or more points in each game. The Musketeers came from way behind in their win at Wake Forest and this will be their toughest test to date. We will go with Villanova in this one. On New years Eve there are 4 Big plays up including multiple perfect systems and angles in both the Orange and Cotton Boles both on ESPN. There is also the NBA Total of the week from a 100% league wide system and an NCAAB RPI Scale power winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to End the year big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Villlanova.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2016)

New Years Day 4 Game Bowl Pack including a Rare 6* Release. All plays from perfect systems with Multiple angles. NBA Cashed big again NOW 23-10 Run. Big Undefeated super system Up along with NCAAB Road warrior. Free Fiesta bowl play below.

The Free Fiesta bowl play is on Ohio. St. at 1:00 eastern on ESPN. The Defending champs have to feel slighted with their ranking as they like many others have 1 loss on the season by 3 points at home to Michigan. St. Last out they took their frustration out on Michigan winning 42-13. Now they take on a Notre Dame team that they won and covered against all 3 times in the series. Coach Meyer will have them ready here as they are 7-1 vs bowl teams and +98 yards in those matchups. They allow a mere 14 points per game. Notre Dame is 2-8 to the spread in January games and has failed to cover 4 of the last 5 vs BIG 10 teams. Ohio. St has better overall rushing numbers on both sides of the ball. We will back them today in the Fiesta Bowl. On New Years day we start out 2016 big with a 4 Game Bowl Pack with a Rare 6* and two big 5* all from perfect systems and statistical indicators. NBA has cashed 23 of 33 and we have a perfect system side up along with an NCAAB Dominator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and get the year started off big. For the free Fiesta Bowl play. Go with Ohio. St.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2016)

Saturday headliner is the 2016 Bowl Game of the Year + 2 more bowl system plays, 33-0 NBA Super system + NCAAB. Free NBA Play below.


The Free NBA Play is on the Milwaukee Bucks play 1.5 points at 8:05 eastern. The Bucks have covered the spread in 10 of 11 if they were a road dog in their last game and 5-0 on the road off a road win. They are 5-2 as a road dog of 3 or less and come in here off an impressive win over Indiana on Thursday. Minnesota is 2-17 to the spread at home if they lost their last game and 4-12 after allowing 105 or more points. The Wolves have failed to cover all 8 times if the total is 200 to 205. For the free play tonight. Make it Milwaukee. The College Bowl Game Of the Year goes on Saturday along with 2 more high charged Bowls plays, a 33-0 NBA System and NCAAB. Contact goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free NBA Play. Take the Milwaukee Bucks. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2016)

The NFC North 100% Play of the Year Takes Center stage tonight,along with Early 5* Blowout and Triple perfect afternoon side. NBA sweeps one big up along with NCAAB. Free NFL Play below.


The NFL Free play is on the New York Giants at 1:00 eastern. The Giants will look to get coach Coughlin a win in what looks like it may be his final game. OBJ is back for this one and the Giants have 20 points loss revenge against an Eagles team that has dealt with the distraction of the removal of controversial coach Chip. The Giants are 5-0 as a home favorite of -3.5 to -7 and have covered 10 of 12 in their last home games vs a division team. Road teams in the final game of the season that lost by 10 or more points and failed to cover by 10 or more points are 3-18 off back to back home games. Look for the G-Men to get it done today. On Sunday off the heels of our Big Bowl winner on TCU and NBA Sweep, we have the 100% NFC North Game of the Year,an early 5* Blowout,late afternoon Triple perfect system 5* and an NBA Powerhouse system along with a Late NCAAB Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with cutting edge data that wont be seen elsewhere. For the Free NFL Play. Take the New York Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2016)

Big Monday card has a Pair of NBA 5* Power system plays. Sunday card sweeps going 5-0 NBA Sides on a 10-1 run after Miami wins easy. In NCAAB Action its a ESPN Totals play backed with a Solid simulation model. free College Hoops play below.

The Free NCAAB Play is on Oakland. Game 522 at 7:00 eastern. Oakland should coast in this one against an overmatched Youngstown St team that allows 87 points on the road and has not come close against winning teams losing all 5. Oakland has played a tough non conference schedule but does average 90 points at home. They have won 5 straight in the series, covering in 4. Our simulation model call for a win by over 20 here tonight. Take Oakland. On Big Monday there are 2 Massive NBA 5* Plays up. NBA sides are on a 10-1 run after an easy win on Miami last night. In College hoops on ESPN its a Powerful simulation model with 5 statistical indicators. We are off a huge weekend and a 5-0 Sunday tonight we keep the roll going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play in College Hoops. Take Oakland. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2016)

Hump day card has the 100% 35-0 Non divisional NBA Game of the Month, a 100% totals system averaging 215 points. In NCAAB its a 5* Game of the Week and a Late Triple perfect play. All plays on a 14-3 run. College play below. 

On Wednesday the NCAAB Comp play is College hoops is on Tennessee. Game 538 at 7:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Volunteers are 12-5 at home vs Florida. They are 7-0 at home and averaging 83 points here. They have also covered 6 of 7 off 3+ spread losses and are a solid 18-5 straight up as a home dog of 3 or less, while covering 3 of 4 after allowing 80 or more points in their last game. Florida has 3 guys who are doubtful to play at this point. We take Tennessee in this one. The Card for tonight has 2 big NBA Plays. The 35-0 NBA non Division Game of the Month, the 100% NBA Totals system averaging 215 points since 1995. In NCAAB its the 5* Game of the Week and a Triple perfect late night play. All pays have cashed 14 of the last 17. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take Tennessee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2016)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* Top rated College hoops Power system and a Never lost  League wide NBA Totals system and more. All sports on a 15-4 run. Free NCAAB Play below.
The NCAA Comp play is on  Wisconsin Green Bay at 7:30 eastern. GreenBay is an amazing 24-1 vs losing teams and that is what they will get here tonight against Cleveland St. They have also won 5 straight vs teams who average less than 65 points per game and are a solid 6-1 on the road when the total is 145 to 150. They have a better RPI Scale ranking and have won 6 of 7 vs any team ranked worse than 150. Cleveland St has lost 8 of 10 vs winning teams, 11 of 14 vs teams who score 77 or more points per game and have a dismal RPI Rank. Go with Wisky Gbay. On Thursday there is another solid card up and the 2 lead plays are a rare 6* 100% College hoops play and a Never lost League wide NBA Totals system. All sports on  a15-4 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play take Wisconsin Green Bay tonight. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2016)

T.G.I.F and the NBA Double perfect Game of the Week with a Perfect system winning by over 13 points on average headlines the card along with a 100% ESPN 2 NCAAB Simulation power play. NCAAB Swept last night. NBA Totals play below. ‬

On Friday the NBA Totals play is on the over in the Toronto at Washington game. Rotation numbers 851/852 at 7:05 eastern. Look for an up tempo game here between the Raptors and Wizards. there are solid totals angles and a simulat...ion model that shows the game going over the total. There is also a solid database system that plays over for home teams like Washington that covered the spread by 1-3 points as a home dog of 5 or more last out and scored 110+ points. Look for this one to play over the total. On Friday the Double perfect Power system Game of the week headlines the card along with a Powerful NCAAB simulator model in the ESPN 2 Game along with an Undefeated statistical indicator. The Early 5* NFL Super system side also goes up today. NCAAB Sweeps last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. for the free play. Take the over in the Toronto at Washington game.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2016)

Saturday card has a rare 6* NFL Playoff payoff triple system winner, and a 5* in the other Wild card game. NCAAB Ohio Valley Conf. Game of the Year and NBA Are also up. Top plays 8-1 run. Free Big 12 play below.

 The Free Big 12 play is on Iowa.St. Game 558 at 3:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Cyclones have a red circle alert on their calendars for this one. Last year Baylor came in here and put an end to their 21 game home winning streak. Iowa ST has won 61 of the last 65 here and has double revenge. They are 4-1 ats at home with a total od 155 to 160 and have covered 4 of 5 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. In the series they have covered 9 of 11 here vs Baylor. The Golden Bears have failed to cover every time the last few years vs a team who they beat twice last season. Baylor has failed to cover 5 of 6 if the total is 150 to 160, all 3 vs teams who average 77 or more points and allow 86 points per game on the road, where they are 0-3 to the spread in lined game. Look for Iowa St to get the win and cover. On Saturday a Powerful card is up with a rare 6* Wild card Triple system winner and a 5* in the other game from a system that dates to 1977. The Ohio Valley Game of the Year leads the NCAAB Basketball card. There is also NBA Banger system and more. Top plays on an 8-1 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put and cash big on Wild Card weekend. For the free play. Take Iowa. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2016)

Sunday NFL Wildcard Play of the Year, ACC Game of the Month, Double Perfect NBA Super system headline the Sunday card. Free NBA Totals Play below.


The NBA Totals system play is on the under in the Dallas at Minnesota game at 5:05 eastern. This game fits a nice league wide totals system that dates to 1995 and plays to the under for rested home dogs like the Wolves if the total is 190 or higher and they are off a home dog straight up and spread loss by 10 or more points and scored 90 or more points, while allowing 120 or more points and their opponent for this game was on the road in their last game. Dallas has stayed under in 6 of their last 7 and the Timberwolves in 6 of their last 7 home games. Look for this one to stay under. On Sunday the lead plays are the Highest rated Wild Card Game of The Year, a Double Perfect NBA Power system play, the ACC Game of the Month and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free NBA Totals play take the Under in the Dallas vs Minnesota game. GC


O/U: 2-15-0 


Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Nov 22, 1995 Wed 1995 Timberwolves Supersonics home 97-106 3&0 7.0 206.0 -9 -2.0 -3.0 -2.5 -0.5 L L U False
Jan 26, 1996 Fri 1995 Celtics Pacers home 90-107 1&1 5.5 205.5 -17 -11.5 -8.5 -10.0 1.5 L L U False
Jan 13, 1997 Mon 1996 Seventysixers Jazz home 96-97 2&1 8.0 201.5 -1 7.0 -8.5 -0.8 -7.8 L W U False
Feb 21, 1997 Fri 1996 Spurs Bucks home 98-93 1&0 6.0 193.0 5 11.0 -2.0 4.5 -6.5 W W U False
Nov 07, 1997 Fri 1997 Nuggets Jazz home 89-91 2&2 7.5 200.5 -2 5.5 -20.5 -7.5 -13.0 L W U False
Dec 18, 2006 Mon 2006 Knicks Jazz home 97-96 1&0 7.5 195.0 1 8.5 -2.0 3.2 -5.2 W W U 1
Feb 29, 2008 Fri 2007 Supersonics Heat home 93-103 1&0 1.5 196.5 -10 -8.5 -0.5 -4.5 4.0 L L U 0
Nov 02, 2009 recap Mon 2009 Knicks Pelicans home 117-111 1&0 3.0 205.0 6 9.0 23.0 16.0 7.0 W W O 0
Jan 29, 2010 recap Fri 2009 Warriors Hornets home 110-121 1&2 1.5 210.0 -11 -9.5 21.0 5.8 15.2 L L O 0
Mar 05, 2010 recap Fri 2009 Clippers Thunder home 87-104 1&1 4.5 201.0 -17 -12.5 -10.0 -11.2 1.2 L L U 0
Mar 14, 2011 recap Mon 2010 Wizards Thunder home 89-116 1&0 8.0 209.0 -27 -19.0 -4.0 -11.5 7.5 L L U 0
Apr 20, 2012 recap Fri 2011 Kings Thunder home 92-103 1&1 10.0 214.0 -11 -1.0 -19.0 -10.0 -9.0 L L U 0
Dec 10, 2012 recap Mon 2012 Hornets Warriors home 96-104 1&1 4.5 202.0 -8 -3.5 -2.0 -2.8 0.8 L L U 0
Dec 27, 2013 recap Fri 2013 Knicks Raptors home 83-95 1&3 3.0 193.5 -12 -9.0 -15.5 -12.2 -3.2 L L U 0
Feb 26, 2014 recap Wed 2013 Seventysixers Magic home 90-101 1&0 4.0 214.0 -11 -7.0 -23.0 -15.0 -8.0 L L U 0
Mar 31, 2014 recap Mon 2013 Nuggets Grizzlies home 92-94 2&0 4.0 200.5 -2 2.0 -14.5 -6.2 -8.2 L W U 0
Feb 05, 2015 recap Thu 2014 Kings Mavericks home 78-101 1&0 3.5 209.0 -23 -19.5 -30.0 -24.8 -5.2 L L U 0

Jan 10, 2016 recap Sun 2015 Timberwolves Mavericks home 1&1 4.0 198.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2016)

Monday card has the 5* NATIONAL Championship power system play on ESPN and 100% League Wide NBA Perfect system play. Football sweeps on Sunday. Free NCAAB play below. 

On Monday the Free College hoops play is on the University of Tennessee Chattanooga at 6:00 eastern. UT-Chattanooga is the better team and is 31-13 vs winning teams, including 5-1 this season. They are 7-2 after scoring 60 or less and come in off a loss that snapped their win streak. They have won 6 of 8 after a conference loss and have played a tougher schedule than Wofford who is 2-8 vs winning teams, 1-3 in the series and 0-7 as a dog with just 1 spread win. Lay the few points here. On Monday we send off College Football with one last 5* Power system play in the 2016 National championship game. There is also a 100% Perfect NBA Power system side. Football swept the board on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big as the hot streak continues. For the free college hoops play take Tennessee Chattanooga. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 12, 2016)

Tuesday 37-0 NBA Statistical Indicator play, College hoops total of the month AND 100% Live dog alert up for tonight. Monday card sweeps. Free NBA Totals System play below.



 The free NBA Totals play is on the Under in the Cleveland at Dallas Game. Rotation numbers 713/714 at 8:35 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that plays the under for rested home dogs that scored 90 or more as a road favorite and allowed 90 or less. vs an opponent like the Cavs  that failed to cover as a road favorite of 5 or more. These games average just 179 points, far below the 198 point total we see tonight. Dallas has stayed under in 7 of the last 8, 3 of the last 4 at home and 6 of 9 at home vs the Cavs. Cleveland has gone under in 25 of 37 in January and 8 of 10 on the road. Look for this one to go under. On Tuesday 3 big plays are up lead by the NCAAB Total of the month, the 100% Live dog double perfect RPI Scale side and a 37-0 NBA Power indicator play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to roll. For the free play. Take The under in the Cavaliers vs Mavericks game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2016)

Hump day card lead plays are the 100% SEC Game of the Month, NBA Perfect system total of the Week and a 5* Side with several big stats. NBA Top play cashes again on Spurs. Free NBA Late night system play below. 

The free NBA Late night system snacker side is on Portland at 10:05 eastern. The Portland Trailblazers are hosting the Utah Jazz tonight and Portland has won 3 of the last 44 here vs Utah and 21 of 30 off a dog win. They are 4-1 with 2 days rest. Conference road teams like Utah that won and covered the spread as a road favorite while scoring 90 or less in their last game have lost 10 straight times to teams like the Blazers that scored 110 or more at home in their last game. Play on Portland. On Wednesday the 3 lead plays in the NBA is a 5* Road warrior, the NBA Totals of the Week and the 100% SEC Game of the Month. NBA Top plays on Spurs wins last night and we are ranked #1 on several sites on all sports combined for January. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Go with Portland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 14, 2016)

Thursday 5* NBA TNT 100% Power system play with 2 undefeated angles. Rare 6* Side + Simulation total takes center stage tonight in NCAAB action. Top play on Alabama cashes. #1 Ranked on several major networks over the last 30 days. Free NBA play below

 The Free play in the NBA Is on the Toronto Raptors, at 7:05 eastern. Both Toronto and Orlando come in well rested with 3 days off for this game. However, the Raptors have won 11 of the last 12 in the series and are a solid 14-1 to the spread on the road after playing Philadelphia. Orlando has failed to cover 10 straight at home off a win with 2 or more days rest if they allowed their last opponent to shoot 50% or higher From the field. Look for Toronto to get the win. On Thursday another Powerful card takes center stage led by a 5* TNT NBA Super system play, the BIG 10 6* Rare Side play and a powerful totals simulation play with several statistical indicators. Currently we are ranked #1 in the country on several of the largest networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the free play. Take Toronto. GC


 Ranked #1 out of 100+ analysts- Top plays 13-2 run

 Handicapper

 Profit


1 Rob Vinciletti 82-53-Golden Contender Sports
 2 Brian Hay 39-19 
 3 Xander Locke 85-63 
 4 Mike Williams 39-23
 5 Marc David 55-38


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2016)

Friday card has the 5* 100% College Hoops Game of the Month and the 100% NBA Power system Game of the Week, #1 ranked for January on several of the largest leader boards. Free NBA play below.

On Friday the NBA Comp play is on the Portland Trailblazers at 7:35 eastern. Portland has started to get hot and comes in off a pair of impressive home wins. Tonight they take on Brooklyn who may be flat off their big win over the cross town Knicks. Brooklyn is 0-4 straight up with one spread win as a home dog of less than 4 and has lost all 7 times on Friday games, covering in just 2 of those losses. Non conference home dogs that covered the spread by 10 or more as a home dog  have failed to cover 80% vs an opponent off a home favored win and cover. Portland has covered in 14 of 20 off 3+ home games and the winning team in this series has covered 9 of the last 10. Taking the Trailblazers. On Friday the 5* NCAAB 100% Game of the Month is up along with another big perfect system NBA Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the power of this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play. Play Portland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2016)

Saturday there are plays on Both NFL Games, one is the 100% Divisional round Play of the year. In the NBA the lead play is a 38-0 Power angle play. NCAAB BIG Sky Game of the Year and more. Ranked #1 in January. Free SEC Hoops play below.

The Free NCAAB SEC Play is on Florida at 8:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Gators have double 1 point loss revenge on Mississippi a role in which they have covered 7 straight if they are playing with more than 2 days rest. Florida has a better RPI Ranking and has played the 5th toughest schedule in the country, compared to 136th for the Rebels. Ole Miss has failed to cover 4 of the last 5 after scoring 80 or more in their last game. With Florida 4-1 on Saturdays we will look their way today. On Saturday a massive card takes center stage as we continue to rank #1 over the last 30 days in all sports combined. In The NFL we both big System winners. One us the Divisional round Play of the Year. The other had a 19-0 Playoff system. In the NBA its a 100% system with a 38-0 angle. In College hoops the lead play is the 100% undefeated BIG Sky Conference Game of the Year. Hoops is hot. Jump on and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play. Go with the Gators. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2016)

Sunday NFL Playoff total of the year,5* Playoff side 19-0 system, Early BIG 10 100% Game of the Month + 5* NBA Super system. Free NCAAB Play below.

The Free NCAAB Play is on Michigan +7.5 points. Game 863 at 4:30 eastern. The Wolverines catch Iowa off a huge win at Michigan St. Iowa is likely to flatten out here off that big win. Michigan has won 7 of the last 8 and 15 of the last 19 January games. They have covered 6 of 7 if the total is 140 to 150 and 3 of 4 in Conference. Iowa has failed to cover 15 of 20 at home if the total is 140 to 145. Look for Michigan to get the cash. On Sunday the NFL Playoff total of the Year takes center stage, along with a 5* Side from a 19-0 system. The Early BIG 10 Game of the Month starts the day off an in later action a 100% NBA Super system side. Still #1 ranked on several of the nations top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take the 7+ point with Michigan. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2016)

Monday Afternoon NBA Central Division Game Of the Year has 2 Perfect systems and angles. In the Evening the Perfect system 5* side Golden St vs Cleveland. NCAAB has the Big 12 Game of the Month on ESPN. Sunday 3-1 led by Easy NBA Winner on Spurs. Free NCAAB play below.

The College hoops Comp play is on Texas Tech at 9:00 eastern. Texas Tech is ranked 36 in the RPI Scale and has played the 8th hardest schedule in the country. They have won both games vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale and 3 of the last 4 as a road favorite of 3 or less. TCU is ranked 165th and has played a much easier schedule at 140th. They have failed to cover 5 of the last 6 here at home vs Texas Tech. We will back the better team. Take Texas Tech. On Monday the NBA Double Perfect Central Division Game of the year goes in the Afternoon and a 5* Side in the Cleveland vs Golden St game from a never lost database system. In College hoops on ESPN we have out Big 12 Game of the month with several big angles. NBA Top play cashed big on San Antonio. Contact at goldencontender@aol..com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big in baskets as we continue to rank #1 on all sports combined on several top leader boards. For the free play. Go with Texas Tech. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2016)

Tuesday card is led by the 100% ACC Game of the year and a Triple perfect 5* NBA Dominator system. Monday Top play cashes out on Chicago. Free NBA Totals play below. 
The NBA Comp play is on the Over in the Miami vs Milwaukee game at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system cashing over 80% long term. We are playing the over for Home favorites, like Miami that failed to cover by 7 or more points as a road dog and scored 80 or less points, vs an opponent like Milwaukee that scored 100 or more and covered as a road dog by at least 7 points. Miami should ramp things up here after scoring just 74 last out. The Bucks fit 3 different Totals angles pointing to the over as well. On Tuesday the ACC 100% Game of the Year is up along with a Triple perfect 5* NBA Dominator. Monday top NBA Play cashes with Chicago as we continue to lead several top leader boards in all sports combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the free play. Take Miami and Milwaukee to fly over the total. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2016)

NBA Double pack has the 100% Dog of the Month and Double perfect Road warrior system. In NCAAB The lead play is a 5* Blowout with a 96% Dominator system. Free NCAAB Play below.

The NCAAB Hump day comp play is on Central Florida at 6:15 eastern. UCF has won all 6 times vs losing teams. They have covered 3 of 4 after scoring 80 or more points in their last game and are 6-0 to the spread as a favorite. Tonight they take on South Florida who is a dismal 7-42 vs winning teams, including 0-12 this season. USF has failed to cover 20 of 27 in games where the total is 135 to 140. Look for Central Florida to get the win and cover. On Wednesday a powerful card is up and led by the NBA 100% Dog Of The Month, a Double perfect road warrior and a 5* 96% Blowout system in College hoops. We are ranked #1 on several top leader boards over the last 2 months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or art 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and hammer your book good on hump day. For the free play. Take Central Florida.  Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 21, 2016)

Thursday Triple perfect college hoops game of the month and 32-0 NBA Power system Game of the Week headline the Thursday card. Ranked #1 on several top leader boards. Free NBA Play below.
The NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs Game 709 at 10:35 eastern. The Spurs are rested and ready after having the last 3 days off. They have covered in 22 of 30 vs teams who allow 99 or more points, 17 of 21 vs losing teams  and fit a powerful system that plays on road favorites at -5 or more with 3+ days off after a win and cover at home, scoring 110 or more. These road favorites cover over 75% of the time. The winning team in this series has covered 17 of 18 and the Phoenix Suns are 0-5 straight up and ats vs the Spurs and have failed to cover 12 of 15 off a non conference game. Take the Spurs. On Thursday the NCAAB Game of the Month is up along  with the 32-0 NBA Game of the Week. We are currently ranked #1 on several leader boards and swept in the NBA Last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free play. Take San Antonio.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 22, 2016)

T.G.I.F and there are 3 more big plays up with 2 Undefeated NBA System Plays, and a Double Perfect NCAAB RPI Scale Power indicator play. Free NBA System play below.


The NBA Comp play is on the Milwaukee Bucks plus the 2-3 points at 8:05 eastern. The Bucks are hit right now and have won the last 3 as a dog. They have covered 15 of 17 if they were a road dog in their last game and are 7-0 to the spread on the road off a road win. Houston has failed to cover 9 straight times at home off a favored loss in their last game and are just 4-12 to the spread in non conference games. Rested road dog like the Bucks have covered 80% long term if they are off a road dog win and covered by 14+ points and scored 90 or more vs a team that scored 110 or more and failed to cover as a home favorite like Houston. On Friday we start the weekend with a pair of perfect system NBA Plays, NBA has cashed big and is on a 46-24 run. In College hoops its a double perfect RPI Scale power play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and cash out on Friday night. For the free NBA Play. Take the 2-3 points with Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2016)

Conference Championship Sunday led by the 2016 NFL Playoff Game of the Year and a Rare 6* NFL Total. NFL 11-1 run. NBA 5* Dominator system and the PAC 12 Game of the Month. TOP Plays 3-0 on Saturday. BIG 10 NCAAB Play below

On Sunday the NCAAB Comp play is on Purdue + the 3-4 points over Iowa. Purdue has home loss revenge and has covered 4 of 5 as a dog of 3.5 to +6 and they are 7-0 to the spread in the 2nd half vs teams who average 77+ points. Purdue is 3-0 on the road if the total is 145 to 150. They are a solid 11-2 vs winning teams. Iowa has failed to cover 5 of 6 as a home favorite from 3.5 to -6. In the first meeting Purdue had a 17 point halftime lead and lost. They will be more than motivated today. On Sunday we continue to rank #1 on several leader boards and release the 2016 NFL Playoff Game of the year as well as a rare 6* NFL Total in Conference Championship play. In the NBA its another big 5* Double perfect Dominator. NCAAB Cashed big on Saturday with Florida and Kansas St. Tonight the PAC 12 Game of the Month is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Play on Purdue + the 3-4 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2016)

Massive Monday card has 2 Undefeated power systems, one is total the other the Non Conference Game of the Month. In NCAAB We have a Triple perfect power play. Sunday top plays 3-0 NFL + NBA. Free NBA Play below



The NBA Comp play is on the Boston Celtics at 7:05 eastern. Boston has covered 16 of 19 in games where the posted total is 210 or more, including 11 of 12 on the road. The Celtics have already beat the Wizards 3 times this season and have won 7 of 10 vs South East Division teams. Washington has failed to cover 6 of 8 off a win of 10 or more, and 7 of 8 vs Atlantic Division teams. Washington also fits a system that plays against home favorites of 4 or less that cashes 83% long term. Play on Boston. On Monday another powerful card is up and we were 3-0 on Top plays in NFL and NBA on Sunday. Tonight there are 2 NBA Perfect system plays and a Triple perfect NCAAB Release. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the free play. Take Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2016)

Tuesday Western Conference NBA Game of the Month and NCAAB Mountain West Play of the Month Headline the night. NBA Totals system below.


The NBA Totals play is on the over in the Phoenix at Philly game. Rotation numbers 703/704 at 7:05 eastern. This game applies to a solid non conference system we use that has not lost and has a rare subset where the games average 221 points. Here we go. Play the over for rested non conference home favorites of 4 or less that are off a straight up and Spread home dog loss at +5 or more if they scored 90+ points and allowed 110+ points and tonight they are playing a team that was at home in their last game. Make the total in the 200 or more and these games yield the high scores. The Suns allow 110 per game on the road. The Sixers 106 at home. Phoenix has played over in 3 of 4 vs Atlantic division teams, 3 of 3 with 2 days rest and 11 of 16 as a road dog of less than 4. Philly has played over in 3 of 4 at home if the total is 200 to 205. The last 3 in the series here have played over and that is what we will recommend tonight. Take Phoenix and Philadelphia over the total.GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2016)

Huge Hump day card led by the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Year and the ACC Game of the Month in College hoops. Free NBA System play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Boston Celtics at 7:05 eastern. Boston has covered the spread all 3 times as a home favorite from -6.5 to -9 and won and covered both times this season vs North West divisional teams like Denver. The Nuggets embark on a road trip after 8 straight home games the last of which was a bad loss to Atlanta. De...nver has struggled losing 19 of 24 vs winning teams. Rested home favorites that covered by 10+ points as a road dog and scored 110 or more are cashing 75% long term vs a team that lost and failed to cover, despite scoring 100 or more as a home dog. Look for Boston to take this one. On Wednesday we continue to rank #1 overall on several major leader boards and have the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Year and ACC Game of the month along with more headlining the Hump day card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play tonight. Go with Boston.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2016)

Thursday headlines include the Summit Conference Play of the Year in NCAAB and 2 Undefeated NBA System plays, side and total. Number one ranked on several top leader boards. Free NCAAB play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Michigan. St at 9:00 eastern on ESPN. The Spartans beat Maryland last out to snap that 3 game losing streak, despite shooting a dismal 36% from the field. Expect a big shooting performance here Tonight as they travel into Northwestern where they are 12-2 to the spread. Michigan St has covered 17 of 23 as a road favorite from -6.5 to -9 points including 4 of 5 this year. They have also won 12 of 15 vs winning teams this year. Northwestern is fading ands has lost 3 straight. Look for Michigan St to emerge with a win and cover. Dont miss the big card on Thursday as we continue to rank #1 on several of the top leader boards. The NCAAB Summit Conference Game of the Year is up along with a pair of Perfect system NBA Plays, a side and total and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Make it Michigan St.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2016)

Friday card headlines include the NBA Western Conference Total of the Month and the 5* 21-2 Ivy League Power play in College hoops. Solid 3-1 night on Thursday. Free NCAAB Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Wisconsin Milwaukee at 9:00 eastern. Milwaukee is off a tough home loss on Monday to Oakland should rebound nicely here tonight against Wisconsin Green Bay who has lost 6 of 8 vs winning teams and 22 of 28 as a road dog from +3.5 to +6 points. Milwaukee has revenge in this one and should win and cover. On Friday the NBA Western Conference Total of the month with 2 Undefeated totals systems that date to 1995 is up along with a 5* NCAAB Ivy League Power play with a 21-2 angle. NCAAB Sweeps on Thursday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most powerful data available. For the free play. Take Wisconsin Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2016)

Saturday card has the 100% NCAAB West Coast Conf. Game of the Year, 29-0 ESPN Power play, 100% NBA Revenge Game of the Month and more. NBA 3* Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on the Toronto Raptors At 6:30 eastern. Toronto has covered 5 straight at home off a home spread loss and they are 5-0 to the spread off a win. Detroit comes in with no rest off a home loss to Cleveland and they are 0-7 ats on the road with no rest off a home game. Non division home favorites that are off a home favored win and spread loss by 1-3 points like Toronto have covered over 80% if they scored 100 or more and their opponent was a home dog. The Raptors have rest and revenge here and the straight up winner in the Pistons games this year has covered every time. Take Toronto. On Saturday cash in on the winnings as we are ranked #1 on several major leader boards on All sports combined. The 100% West Coast Conference Game of the Year headlines the card along with a 29-0 ESPN Play, the 100% NBA Revenge Game of the Month and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the free 3* NBA Play. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 31, 2016)

Sunday card has a Double Perfect NBA Power system play and a 5* NCAAB Play. Saturday Top play cashes out on Gonzaga as we continue to rank #1 on several top leaderboards. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Ohio St plus the 5 points at 1:00 eastern on CBS. The Buckeyes have blowout loss revenge on Maryland and are 11-3 at home this year including 4-0 in the BIG 10. They have won 34 of 39 at home with Conference revenge covering all 9 as a home dog if the loss was by more than 14 points and the opponent has won at least 66% of their games. Maryland is off a hard fought home win snapping the Iowa 9 game win streak. Look for Ohio. St to at the very least get the cover. On Sunday we end a huge month that has us ranked #1 on several leader boards in grand fashion with a Double Perfect NBA Power system and a 5* College Hoops plays. Saturday top play cashed easily with Gonzaga. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take the Points with Ohio. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2016)

Monday Triple power card has a rare 6* 100% NBA Totals system, a big 27-0 ESPN NCAAB Side and a 100% NBA Blowout system. We continue to rank #1 overall on several leader boards. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Monmouth. Game 531 at 7:00 eastern. Monmouth has a solid 35 Ranking in the RPI Scale and has played a much tougher schedule than Siena. Monmouth has quality wins over UCLA, Georgetown, and Notre Dame. They have won all 3 this year vs teams ranked 51 to 100 like Siena and have covered 8 of 9 vs winning teams and all 6 times with 1 or less day of rest. Siena has lost 4 of 5 in this series including an earlier matchup this year. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 with 1 or less day of rest and lost both times to top 50 teams. Make it Monmouth. On Monday we start February off big with a rare 6* NBA Totals system that has never lost in database history. There is the 27-0 Early ESPN Power side in ACC Play and a Perfect System NBA Blowout. We continue to rank #1 in all sports combined on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of our exclusive data on your side. For the free play. Take Monmouth. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 3, 2016)

Hump day Power card has 3 Perfect NBA Super system plays, one of the Total of the Week. NCAAB Triple perfect Power system play and more. #1 Ranked on several leaderboards. Tuesday sweeps at 3-0 NBA Comp play below.


On Wednesday the NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 8:35 eastern. The Spurs have double revenge on the New Orleans Pelicans tonight and have covered 18 of 24 vs losing teams and 7 of 10 when playing with revenge. The Pelicans have failed to cover 8 of 10 off a loss of 10+ points. Home favorites of 10 or more that lost to the spread by 1-3 points as a 10 or more point home favorite like the Spurs are 10-1 to the spread since 1995 vs a team off a home spread loss. Take the Spurs tonight. On Hump day there are 3 Undefeated Power system plays in the NBA Including the Total of the week. In College hoops the lead play is a Triple perfect RPI Scale simulation winner. We continue to rank # on some of the top leader boards in the country. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now nail your book big on Hump day. Tuesday sweeps going 3-0 For the free NBA Play. Take the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2016)

Thursday Power Card has the NCAAB 100% Revenge Game of the Year, a 5* triple perfect Live Dog alert and the 26-0 NBA Power system Play of the week. NCAB Comp play below.

On Thursday the NCAAB Comp Play is on Hawaii at 10:00 eastern. The Rainbow Warriors are a dog in this one despite having better numbers as they travel to the Main land to take on Cal Santa Barbara. Hawaii is 29-7 vs losing teams, including 7-1 this season and they have won 5 of 6 if the total is 140 to 150 and are 12=3 off a conference loss. Cal Santa Barbara has dropped 8 of 11 vs winning teams and both times off a conference win. They are a dismal 1-6 at home if the line is within 3 points of Pickem. We will side with the better team and go with Hawaii. On Thursday the NCAAB Revenge Game of the year Takes center stage along with a 5* Triple perfect live dog and the 26-0 NBA Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Powerful data on your side. For the free play. Take Hawaii. Golden contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2016)

T.G.I.F 34-1 NBA Non conference Play of the year headlines The card along with a 100% NBA Totals system and big Ivy league Power play in College hoops. NCAAB Sweeps on Thursday NBA comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Sacramento at 7:05 eastern. The Kings are off a tough home favored loss in their last game but should be able to handle a dismal Nets team that has failed to cover 8 of the last 10 of a home game. The Kings have covered 8 of 10 on Fridays and are 6-1 to the spread as a road favorite off a home favored spread loss. The database like Sacramento in this one as well as Rested road favorites off a home favored spread loss that are playing a team off a home dog spread loss that scored 100 or more like Brooklyn have covered over 80% long term. Play on Sacramento. On Friday the Non Conference NBA Game of the Year is up with a 100% System and a killer 34-1 Indicator. There is also a perfect totals system and an Ivy league Power play in NCAAB Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start Super Bowl weekend off big with the #1 ranked service the last 2+ months. For the Free NBA play take The Kings. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports

Rank Handicapper Profit ROI Win PCT W-L Avg. Odds
1 Rob Vinciletti $2,583 18.1% 61.9% 78-48 -109
2 Don Anthony $1,908 15.8% 60.2% 65-43 -111
3 Tony George $1,750 26.5% 65.6% 40-21 -108
4 Teddy Davis $1,656 11.0% 57.5% 80-59 -107
5 Stephen Nover $1,516 19.1% 62.9% 44-26 -112
6 Mike Lundin $1,421 9.0% 58.3% 77-55 -113
7 Chip Chirimbes $1,239 6.2% 54.8% 102-84 -107
8 Brian Hay $1,212 17.7% 61.3% 38-24 -108
9 Steve Rich $1,160 39.0% 71.4% 20-8 -106
10 Matt Fargo $1,155 7.7% 55.8% 77-61 -108
11 Bobby Conn $1,100 19.4% 62.8% 32-19 -109
12 Jamie Tursini $1,098 17.2% 60.0% 36-24 -106
13 Miguel DaSilva $1,086 3.7% 52.1% 137-126 + 100
14 Zack Cimini $1,082 9.1% 56.4% 62-48 -107
15 Tony Karpinski $1,020 8.8% 56.6% 60-46 -108
16 Rocky Sheridan $988 8.1% 55.8% 63-50 -106
17 Marc David $887 6.5% 55.3% 68-55 -108
18 Chase Diamond $866 5.9% 54.8% 74-61 -108
19 Trev Rogers $796 4.8% 54.3% 82-69 -107
20 Marc Lawrence $780 12.6% 58.9% 33-23 -109
21 Brad Diamond $774 6.7% 55.9% 57-45 -109
22 Nick Parsons $708 7.3% 55.6% 50-40 -108
23 Heath Mac $682 3.0% 53.7% 110-95 -109
24 Jamie Michaels $667 38.3% 76.9% 10-3 -109
25 Kevin Thomas $624 6.9% 55.4% 46-37 -107


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2016)

Huge Saturday card led by the 100% 2016 NCAAB Total of the Year, the Double perfect NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month + much more. Top play on Clippers cashes out on Friday. NBA Comp play below.


The Free NBA Power system revenge model play is the Golden St. Warriors at 9:05 eastern. The Warriors have been blowing out even the best of teams this year. They have not forgotten the results the last time they played and Lost to Oklahoma City. Tonight they will look to set an example to another top team and rested home favorites that scored 120 or more as a road favorite of 5 or more have covered 80% vs an opponent that won and failed to cover while scoring 100 or more as a home favorite, like the Thunder did in their last game. The Warriors are 8-2 ats if they were a road favorite in their last game and 14-2 ats at home off a road win and Draymond Green took less than 10 shots. Oklahoma City is on an 0-8 spread run on the road if they were favored in their last game. Look for The Warriors to get this one. On Saturday we warm up for the Superbowl with a big Hoops card that has the 2016 NCAAB Total of the year, the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and more Powerful NCAAB Plays. We continue to rank #1 on several top leader boards and nailed a big NBA Winner on the LA. Clippers last night.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Golden St. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2016)

Super Bowl 50 Ends the week and the Football season tonight. Congrats to those who jumped on with us as we cashed our 2016 College Hoops total of the year. NBA Play below.

The NBA Power system comp play for Sunday is on the NY. Knicks at 1:00 eastern. The Knicks have revenge for a 28 point beat down in Denver, earlier in the season. They have covered the spread in 5 of the last 6 at home vs Denver. For the database system we note that home teams that lost to the spread by 1-3 points as a home dog of 5 or more while scoring 90 or less, like the Knicks have covered every time since 1995 vs an opponent that won and covered as a home favorite of 4 or less points in their last game. Look for the Knicks to serve up revenge. Take the Knicks and Enjoy Super Bowl 50. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2016)

Monday Double Perfect BIG 12 Game of The Month and a Perfect NBA Totals system. Solid Sunday capped off With Denver winning SB 50. NHL Comp play below.



The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers have double revenge on the NJ. Devils for a pair od 1 goal losses this season. Tonight the Rangers take the ice with a 30-5 record here at the garden if they were a road favorite in their last game and they are 14-1 of late in this role. The Rangers stole one in Philly on Saturday tying the game with 12 seconds to go and then winning in a shootout. The Ranges have won 5 of the last 6 vs teams under .500 and they are 16-5 at home when the total is 5 or less. Look for the Rangers to take down the Devils tonight at the Garden. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the free play take the NY Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2016)

Tuesday NCAAB TV Game of the Month and NBA 100% Power system game of the week headlining the card. Top Big 12 Play cashes in with TCU. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB comp play is on Xavier at 8:00 eastern. Xavier has a #7 ranking in the RPI Scale and has won 9 of 11 vs top 100 teams. They are 8-0 vs teams who average 77 or more points, 12-0 after scoring 80+ points, 3-0 after allowing 80 or more and 14-2 playing on Tuesday, Creighton is 1-5 vs top 50 RPI Scale teams, 1-3 as a home dog the last few seasons and 1-5 as a dog this year. Look for Xavier to get this one. Tuesday 100% NBA Game of the week from an undefeated NBA System that dates to 1995. NCAAB Cashes big on Monday. Tonight the lead play is the TV Game of the Month with  18-1 and 12-1 angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the free play. Take Xavier. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2016)

Hump day Triple 5* Power card up with NCAAB Triple perfect Dog of the Month headlining. Top plays go 2-0 in NBA and NCAAB. NBA comp Play below.



On Wednesday the NBA Comp play is on Boston at 7:05 eastern. Boston staged a big comeback down 20 last night to lose by one in Milwaukee. Tonight they are home for the Clippers and non conference home favorites of 4 or less with no rest are 9-0 straight up and to the spread since 1995 vs a team like the Clippers that failed to cover the spread ad a road favorite of 5 or more points in their last game. The Celtics have covered 8 of the last 11, are 5-1 of late vs teams who score 99 or more per game and 3-0 at home with no rest. Clippers ending their road trip tonight. Go with Boston. On Wednesday a Powerful card is up with three big 5* Releases. In College hoops the lead is the triple perfect Dog of the Month, last nights top play on Texas Arlington cashed easily. In the NBA We nailed a nice one on San Antonio. Tonight we have a Perfect system beauty that wins on average by 16 points. We remain ranked #1 on several top leaderboards. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Hammer your book hard on Hump day with the most powerful Plays in the industry. For the NBA Comp play. Take Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2016)

Thursday card has the highest Rated NCAAB Sun Belt Conference play of the year and the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Game of The Month. Top plays 2-0 on Wednesday... NCAAB Pac 12 play below

On Thursday the PAC 12 Comp play is on California at 9:00 eastern. Cal is of a nice rivalry win over Stanford and is taking a few points here tonight. They will look to snap the Oregon win streak tonight. In the first game in Oregon California lost by just 3 points. We note that they have covered 4 of 5 with road loss revenge and 2 of 3 as a home dog of 3 or less. Oregon has not played well here losing in 10 of the last 12 visits. Play California. On Thursday another powerful card takes center stage with the highest rated NCAAB Sun Belt Game of the Year, the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month and More. NBA Top play cashes easily with Atlanta. We continue ti rank #1 overall in All Sports over the last 2+ months on Multiple networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NCAAB Pac 12 play. Take the points with California. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2016)

Friday Power pack has the NCAAB Double Perfect Total of the Month taking Center Stage along with a Massive 5* College blowout Side. NCAAB Comp play below

On Friday the NCAAB Comp play is on the Dayton Flyers at 7:00 eastern. Dayton is 16-2 vs winning teams and has won 14 of the last 17 in February. They have won all 7 games vs teams ranked 50 to 150 in the RPI Scale like Rhode Island who happens to be 0-6 vs top 50 teams and has lost 17 of 25 as a home dog of 3 or less. RI. has dropped 3 straight to Dayton and is 0-6 this year as a dog. Dayton has won and covered 3 of 4 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Take Dayton. On Friday the 2 lead Power plays are the NCAAB Double Perfect Total of the Month and a Solid 5* Simulation model Blowout. We continue to rank #1 in all sports over the last 2+ months. Big ‪#‎NCAAB‬ Top play cashes big again last night.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Start the weekend off big. For the ‪‎free NCAAB‬ Comp play. Go with Dayton. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2016)

Saturday the 100% American Athletic Conference Game of the Year is up along with the ACC Game of the Month, a 5* TV Blowout and more. We Continue to rank #1 overall the last 2+ months. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on SMU. Game 660 at 10:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Mustangs are 13-3 vs winning teams and 11-0 In Non conference games. SMU is off a stunning home loss here to Tulsa last out. Now they take on a Good but not great like previous years Gonzaga team. The Bulldogs are just 1-6 as a dog and have lost 5 of 7 vs top 100 RPI Scale teams. They are catching SMU at the wrong time. SMU has won 6 of 8 vs teams ranked 51 to 100 in the RPI Scale. SMU is 13-1 at home and Gonzaga has failed to cover 11 of the last 16 on the road. So we will stay at home with SMU. Don't Miss the Massive Saturday card that is led by the 100% NCAAB American Athletic Conference Game of the Year, the ACC Game of the Month, a Huge 5* Blowout and more solid System winners. We are ranked #1 overall the last 2+ months on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the NCAAB Play. Take SMU. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 14, 2016)

On Valentines Day its a rare 6* 100% NCAAB Highest rated power play leading the way on NBA All Star Game Sunday. NCAAB ACC Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Miami at 6:30 eastern. The Hurricanes are 7-1 vs teams ranked in top 50 RPI and Florida St is just 2-6 in these games. Miami is 5-1 as a road favorite and already beat the Seminoles by 13 this year. The Canes are 7-0 vs teams who score 77 or more per game and 4-0 ats when the total is 150 to 160. Florida St is 0-3 vs teams who average 77 or more per game and 1-4 after allowing 80 or more in their last game. Look for Miami to win this one. On Sunday the lead play is a rare 6* Highest rated 100% Valentines Day Massacre in College Hoops as we cap off another solid week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week with another big day in baskets. For the free play. Take Miami. Rob Vinciletti- GoldenContender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2016)

Monday 5* NCAAB 100% Road warrior starts the week off and Headlines tonight. We continue to rank #1 on several leader boards the last 2+ months. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Monday is on the Florida Panthers at 7:35 eastern. Florida will look to avenge a 3-2 loss to Pittsburgh from last week. Florida has been solid at getting payback as they are 12-2 the last 14 with home loss revenge. The Penguins are off a road win last out and are just 1-6 off a road favored win. Look for Florida to win this one tonight. On Monday we start the week big with a Powerful 100% NCAAB 5* Road warrior play that has several power angles and a big RPI Scale statistical indicator. All sports combined is ranked #1 over the last 2+ months on several high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on with us and start the week big as we continue to use the most powerful and cutting edge data in the industry. For the free pick tonight. Take the Florida Panthers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2016)

Tuesday Triple power pack has 2 Powerful ESPN Plays, the SEC Game of the Month and a Big 12 marquee matchup. the headliner is the Horizon league play of the year. NCAAB Comp play below.



The ‪‎NCAAB‬ Comp play is on Kansas St a 8:00 eastern. Kansas St.has covered 11 of the last 12 times with revenge if they are playing rival Kansas in their next game. In the series with TCU they have covered 4 of 5 with revenge and 2 of the last 3 on this court. They are ranked #81 in the country on defense and square off against the 300th ranked offense of ‪TCU‬. The horned Frogs knocked K-St out of the BIG 12 Tournament last year and may have trouble as The Wildcats are 7-1 vs teams ranked 50 to 200 in the RPI scale and are off 2 under 40% shooting games. TCU is 1-6 after playing West Virginia and have lost 8 straight with Iowa St up next. They have failed to cover all 3 times this year vs teams with revenge . Take Kansas St. On Tuesday the Horizon League Game of the year headlines a solid College hoops card that also has the ‪SEC‬ Game of the month and a Triple perfect big 12 play both are on ‪‎ESPN‬. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the ‪‎free play Take ‪Kansas St‬. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 17, 2016)

Hump day Power card has the NCAAB 100% Atlantic 10 Conference Game of the Month and Double Perfect Total of the week headlining. All plays sweep 3-0 last night. NCAAB PAC 12 Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Arizona at 9:00 eastern. #Arizona has won 14 of 15 at home by an average 20 points per game. They already beat Arizona St. This season and have covered 8 of 11 as a home favorite from -11.5 to -15. They seem to like Hump day going a perfect 12-0 covering in all 3 this season. Arizona St has failed to cover 11 of 14 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game and are 0-4 to the spread as a road dog of more than 12. They have home loss revenge but that wont matter as they are 0-3 ats when playing with Home loss revenge. Look for Arizona to coast in this one. On Wednesday the #NCAAB Total of the week and Atlantic 10 Conference Power system Game of the Month take center stage. Last nights card sweeps going 3-0  and we continue to rank #1 over the last 2+ months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the #freeplay take Arizona. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2016)

Thursday card has the Colonial Conference Game of the Month, a Double perfect NBA Extended rest back from the Break system play on TNT and the BIG 10 ESPN Play. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on SMU plus the points at 8:00 eastern. SMU is off an impressive win over Gonzaga, while U.Conn held on here vs Tulsa. The Mustangs have controlled the series winning and covering in 4 of the 5 meetings. They are 5-1 as a dog of 4 or less and have won 2 of 3 vs top 50 RPI Scale ranked schools. They are ranked 24th in road defense. The Huskies are ranked 174th in home scoring and just 1-5 to the spread as a favorite of 4 or less. Take SMU. Last nights top play cashed big with Fordham as we continue to rank number one over the last 2+ months in all sports. Tonight the Colonial Conference Game of the Month and BIG 10 Perfect Angle play on ESPN headline in NCAAB and in the NBA 2 Undefeated, exclusive back from the break extended rest systems are up on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free NCAAB play. Take the points with SMU. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2016)

Friday Power pack has NBA Perfect system Extended rest Exclusive database systems and a 5* Ivy league power play in NCAAB. Ranked #1 on several leader boards last 2+ months. Thursday sweeps 3-0 NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play Back from the break banger system is on the Charlotte Hornets. Game 857 at 8:05 eastern. Play on road teams with 4 or more days rest off a spread win by 10+ points as a road dog, like the Hornets. These teams are 21-4 ats and 13-1 ats vs a team off a spread win like the Bucks. Milwaukee has failed to cover the last 3 at home vs Charlotte an is a dismal 3-16 ats home off a home favored win. Charlotte has home loss revenge. The Hornets sting the Bucks tonight. On Friday start the weekend big in baskets as we release exclusive NBA Back from the break Undefeated system plays. One is the Division game of the month and is perfect the last 26 years. These systems are hitting 78% the last 3 seasons in the first few games back from All star weekend. Their is also a 5* Ivy league power play in ‪NCAAB‬ Action. We are ‪#‎1ranked‬ on several leaderboards in all sports the last 2+ months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend off big. For the ‪NBA play‬. Take Charlotte. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2016)

Massive Saturday card led by the NCAAB Big West Play of the year +3Big Undefeated NCAAB System Plays, 2 are televised and a 100% NBA Back from the Break system. #1 Ranked last 2+ months all sports. NCAAB Comp play below.

On Saturday the NCAAB Comp play is on Oklahoma St. at 9:30 eastern. The Cowboys will look to bounce back off a blowout loss at Kansas and take on a Texas Tech team off a big upset win over Oklahoma. OK.St has won 16 straight at home vs Texas Tech and have covered 3 of 4 as a home favorite of 2 or less. Tech is 4-25 on the road, including 1-14 if the posted total is 120 to 130. Look for Ok. St to win this one. On Saturday another Powerful card is led by the highest rated Big West Conference Game of the Year, 3 Powerful Perfect system plays, 2 are televised and another NBA Perfect Back from the break banger system. We continue to rank #1 on several major leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our industry leading selections on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Oklahoma State. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2016)

Sunday Headline play is a rare 6* 25-0 NCAAB Play. In the NBA the Undefeated Non Conference system Game of the month is up along with 2 More Powerful Plays. #1 ranked overall all sports last 2+ months. NCAAB Comp play below.


On Sunday the NCAAB Complimentary play is on Boston College plus the 8 points at 6:30 eastern. This is a match between 2 ACC Cellar dwellers and the Eagles are getting too many points here. They are 12-3 vs losing teams, 4-1 vs teams who allow 77 or more and 7-3 ats on the road with 3+ days rest. Wake Forest has lost 11 straight after starting 10-5. They are 4-17 ats the last few years off a road game, including 0-6 ats as favorites. They are also 1-5 ats at home with revenge. Play on BC. On Sunday end the week big as we are ranked #1 in all sports the last 2+ months. The Power card is led by a rare 25-0 6* Side in College hoops along with one more big side. in the NBA the lead play is the 100% NBA Non Conference Perfect system Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take the 8 points with Boston College.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2016)

Monday ESPN BIG 12 Double perfect Side and a Triple perfect NBA Blowout system headline the card. NBA Totals play below.

The NBA Totals comp Play is to play over in the Boston at Minnesota Game at 8:05 eastern. The Celtics scored 120 last night and have posted overs in 6 of 8 as a road favorite from -3.5 to -6. In fact road favorites in Minnesota with no rest and a total of 200 or more have gone over the last 6 times. The Wolves have played over in 6 straight vs winning teams and 6 of 8 off a favored straight up loss. Road favorites like Boston with no rest and a total that is 200 or higher have played over every time the last 21 years vs a team off a home favored spread loss. These games have been very high scoring averaging 231 points. Look for these two to play this one over the posted total tonight. Monday card headliner plays are the ESPN BIG 12 Double perfect Play and a Triple perfect NBA Blowout system. ‪#‎1Ranked‬ last 2+ months on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big in Baskets. For the ‪NBA‬ Comp play. Take Boston and Minnesota to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2016)

Tuesday Headlines include the 100% NBA Total of the Month, the BIG 10 Game of the Month and an Early 5* Blowout. All from Multiple perfect stats indicators. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Ohio U. at 7:00 eastern. Ohio U has major payback in store for Bowling Green tonight. Ohio lost at home as a 10 point favorite earlier in the season. The Bobcats are 23-3 and 7-0 this year vs losing teams. They have covered 5 of 6 in February and 6 of 8 on Tuesdays. The Falcons are a dismal 0-6 straight up and ats of late and have failed to cover 9 of 13 vs winning teams and 7 of 9 at home including all 3 times the total was 145 to 150. Look for Ohio U to serve up some Big Mac conference revenge tonight. On Tuesday its a Major power card up that has the BIG 10 Game of the Month on ESPN, the NBA Total of the Month from a 100% Undefeated totals system dating to 1995. Their is also an Early 5* blowout and more all from multiple perfect angles and systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most devastating data available on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Ohio University. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2016)

Hump day Power card has 6* 100% NCAAB Rare Simulation Model System and the 36-0 NBA Banger system Game of the Week and more. #1 ranked on top leader boards. NBA Comp play + Leader board top 100 overall sports below

The NBA Comp play is on the Minnesota Timberwolves plus the 9-10 points at 7:35 eastern. Minnesota has covered 7 of the last 9 vs winning teams, 8 of 11 as a road dog from 9.5 to 12 and 7 of 8 on the road off a dog win. Toronto is off a big road blowout win and res...ted road dogs that scored 120 or more at home have covered over 80% of the time vs an opponent that scored 120 or more on the road. This one looks like a classic win and no cover for the home team. Take the Timberwolves. On Wednesday a powerful card takes center stage with a 36-0 NBA Power system Game of the Week, a rare 6* 100% ‪#‎NCAAB‬ Simulation system blowout and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to ‪#‎1ranked‬ on several top leader boards. For the ‪#‎NBAfreeplay‬. Make it Minnesota. RV

1 Rob Vinciletti $3,053 13.5% 59.5% 119-81 -109
2 Matt Fargo $2,775 11.4% 57.9% 129-94 -108
3 Don Anthony $2,654 12.1% 58.5% 113-80 -111
4 Bobby Conn $2,598 15.8% 60.0% 87-58 -106
5 Miguel DaSilva $2,423 5.3% 53.2% 214-188 -101
6 Stephen Nover $2,398 17.1% 61.6% 77-48 -111
7 Chip Chirimbes $2,385 7.7% 55.6% 158-126 -107
8 Tony George $2,360 22.4% 63.3% 62-36 -108
9 Teddy Davis $2,189 9.2% 56.6% 124-95 -107
10 Jamie Tursini $2,046 17.1% 60.5% 66-43 -106
11 Nick Parsons $1,786 10.6% 57.4% 89-66 -108
12 Marc Lawrence $1,681 16.3% 60.9% 56-36 -108
13 Bryan Power $1,669 5.0% 55.8% 158-125 -114
14 Ben Burns $1,639 5.0% 56.9% 152-115 -121
15 Chase Diamond $1,577 6.1% 55.1% 129-105 -108
16 Brian Hay $1,219 12.9% 58.8% 50-35 -109
17 Marc David $1,212 5.2% 54.4% 117-98 -107
18 Steve Rich $1,114 22.8% 63.0% 29-17 -106
19 Scott Spreitzer $1,061 10.2% 57.6% 53-39 -109
20 Steve Merril $971 8.9% 56.6% 56-43 -108


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2016)

Thursday card has the Highest Rated Triple perfect Colonial Conference play of the Year, the 16-1 NBA TNT Power system and a 5* NCAAB Road warrior. Ranked #1 on several leader boards All Sports combined. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on San Francisco at 10:00 eastern. The Dons are 5-1 as a road dog of 3 or less and 13-3 vs teams like Pacific that are ranked worse than 200 in the RPI Scale. SF has covered 5 of 7 off a conference loss and won all 3 times on the road if the total is 145 to 150 and 11 of 15 vs losing teams. Pacific is 1-12 vs winning teams and has lost 10 of 12 vs teams who average 77 or more points. They have failed to cover 6 of 7 as a favorite and are 1-6 with road loss revenge. Take San Francisco. The 3 lead plays on Thursday are the Colonial Conference Game of the Year, a Powerful 5* Road warrior with a massive simulation edge and a 16-1 NBA TNT Power system play.. Ranked #1 on several top leader boards all sports combined. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful plays in the industry on your side. For the free pick. Take San Francisco plus the point or two. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2016)

T.G.I.F. and tonight the headliner games are the 100% NBA Western Conference game of the Month and the 96% NCAAB Last home game Super system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA comp Play is on the Atlanta Hawks at 8:05 eastern. The Hawks have 3 days rest in this one and have covered 4 of the last 5 in the series with Chicago. They are 3-0 to the spread off 3+ losses and will look to break a 4 game home losing streak. The winner in their homes games has covered 23 straight and the winner in this series has covered the last 15 times. The Bulls are 1-9 to the spread against South East Division teams and 2-7 ats off a dog win. Home Favorites with 3+ days rest that are off a home dog and spread loss have cached all but one time since 1995 vs an opponent that covered the spread at home in a game where the line was within 3 points of a pick. Look for the Hawks to soar tonight. On Friday we look to start the weekend big after cashing the big NCAAB play last night. Tonight its a 96% Last home game super system and the 100% NBA Western Conference game of the Month. We continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out tonight in hoops. For the NBA Comp play. Take Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2016)

The 2016 highest Rated 7* NCAAB Game of the Year headlines the Saturday card along with a 32-0 NBA Side and 3 More Last home Game Super systems. Ranked #1 on several top leader boards. NBA Total below.


The NBA Comp play is to play over the total in the San Antonio at Houston game at 8:05 eastern. Current total at 213. We will rate this as a 3* play tonight as we have an undefeated totals system that pertains to road favorites like the Spurs that won and covered as a road favorite, vs an opponent like Houston off a road win scoring 110 or more. These two have played twice with 224 and 229 points scored. Houston gas gone over in 6 straight vs winning teams and 9 of 11 vs teams who average 99 or more. Take the Over. On Saturday the 7* highest rated 100% NCAAB Game of the Year, and 3 More Last home Game super systems highlight the card that also has a 32-0 NBA System side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text 646-269-5269 to Jump on as we continue to rank #1 on several leader boards all sports combined. For the Free NBA pick. Take the Spurs and Rockets to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 28, 2016)

Sunday card is led by the PAC 12 Game of the Month a 5* 100% NBA Power system and a NCAAB Last home game qualifier. NCAAB 7* Cashes out on Saturday. NCAAB Comp play below

.

On Sunday the NCAAB Comp play is on Belmont University at 3:30 eastern. Belmont has won 13 of the 14 in the series and has already be Tennessee St this season. They have a much better RPI Scale ranking and have played a far tougher schedule. They are 3-0 vs team ranked 150 or worse. They are 6-1 on the road with a total that is 155 to 160, 10-4 after allowing 80+ points. Tennessee St is 2-7 vs teams ran ked in the top 150 and have played one the easiest schedules in the country. Look for Belmont to win. On Sunday 3 Power plays are up. The PAC 12 Game of the Month, the NBA 5* 100% Super system and another Solid Last Home game Qualifier play. The Saturday 7* Game of the Year cashes out as we continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646 269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NCAAB free pick. Take Belmont. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 29, 2016)

Monday card has a Triple perfect 5* NBA Power system play and the ESPN BIG 12 Match with an Undefeated Statistical indicator. ranked #1 on several top leader boards over last 2+ months. NBA comp play with system below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Milwaukee Bucks at 8:05 Eastern. The Bucks fit the nice system below that is 11-0 and plays on home teams that lost and failed to cover as a home favorite of 4 or less, vs an opponent like Houston that lost and failed to cover as a 5 or more point home dog, despite scoring 90 or more points. These home teams are winning by an average 13 points per game. The Bucks are 4-1 at home if the total is 210 or more and 10-2 at home off a loss. Make it Milwaukee over Houston tonight. On Monday the 2 lead plays are the 5* Triple perfect NBA Super system side and the ESPN BIG 12 Matchup in College Hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text us at 646-269-5269 to jump on and End the month big as we continue to rank #1 on several top leader boards. For the NBA Free pick. Take the Bucks. See the actual system below. GC


SU: 11-0 
ATS: 11-0-0

Final
Team:106.0

Opp: 93.7

Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Jan 04, 1996 Thu 1995 Wizards Mavericks home 112-100 1&1 -6.0 209.0 12 6.0 3.0 4.5 -1.5 W W O False
Feb 25, 1996 Sun 1995 Wizards Bucks home 111-103 1&1 -6.5 201.0 8 1.5 13.0 7.2 5.8 W W O False
Jan 20, 1997 Mon 1996 Nuggets Nets home 132-123 1&1 -7.0 206.5 9 2.0 48.5 25.2 23.2 W W O False
Dec 09, 1997 Tue 1997 Suns Grizzlies home 107-85 1&3 -11.0 197.0 22 11.0 -5.0 3.0 -8.0 W W U False
Nov 24, 2000 Fri 2000 Pacers Wizards home 99-87 0&2 -5.5 186.0 12 6.5 0.0 3.2 -3.2 W W P False
Nov 09, 2007 Fri 2007 Lakers Timberwolves home 107-93 2&2 -11.0 201.0 14 3.0 -1.0 1.0 -2.0 W W U 0
Feb 06, 2008 Wed 2007 Magic Nets home 100-84 1&0 -11.0 202.0 16 5.0 -18.0 -6.5 -11.5 W W U 0
Nov 13, 2008 Thu 2008 Bulls Mavericks home 98-91 1&1 1.0 200.5 7 8.0 -11.5 -1.8 -9.8 W W U 0
Feb 06, 2009 Fri 2008 Pelicans Raptors home 101-92 1&1 -3.5 185.0 9 5.5 8.0 6.8 1.2 W W O 0
Mar 12, 2012 recap Mon 2011 Spurs Wizards home 112-97 2&1 -14.0 206.5 15 1.0 2.5 1.8 0.8 W W O 0
Feb 09, 2013 recap Sat 2012 Seventysixers Hornets home 87-76 2&0 -9.5 187.0 11 1.5 -24.0 -11.2 -12.8 W W U 0

Feb 29, 2016 recap Mon 2015 Bucks Rockets home 1&1 1.0 212.5


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2016)

Tuesday Rare 6* Late Season Super system NCAAB Play, 5* NBA Dominator system and 5* NCAAB Road warrior. #1 ranked last 3 months multiple sites. NCAAB Comp play below.

On Tuesday the NCAAB Comp play is on Buffalo at 7:00 eastern. The Bulls have their last home game tonight and catch Miami Ohio off a pair of back to back revenge dog wins. Miami Ohio is 0-4 ats as a road dog in this range and has failed to cover 5 of 6 vs teams who average 77+ points per game. They are a dismal 1-11 on the road scoring just 59 points this year. Buffalo has covered 20 of 27 when the total is 130 to 140 and 8 of 9 vs teams who score 65 or less points per game. In the series Buffalo has won and covered 5 straight. Take buffalo in this one. On Tuesday we start the Month ranked #1 for a 3rd straight month on several leader boards. The headliner plays are a rare 6* NCAAB Late season 100% super system side, a 5* Road warrior and a 5* NBA Dominator system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play take Buffalo. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2016)

Hump day power card has NCAAB Last home Game 100% Play of the Year and a 16-0 NBA Game of the Week super system. Ranked #1 on several leader boards last 3 months. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Indiana Pacers at 8:05 eastern. The Pacers are 9-0 to the spread with division revenge and 5-0 off 3+ losses. The Bucks have lost 5 of 6 at home in games where the total is 200 to 205. A nice 80% system applies here as we play against home dogs of 4 or less off a home dog win if they scored and allowed 120+ points in the win. The Bucks were a nice winner over Houston for us the other night but tonight we will play against them. Play on the Pacers. On Hump day we have another powerful card led by the 100% NCAAB Last home game play of the Year from one of our top systems. In the NBA the lead play is the 16-0 Power system game of the week. We continue to rank #1 overall 3 months running out of over 100 of the nations top analysts. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and flatten your book with the most powerful data available. For the NBA Free pick. Take Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2016)

Thursday headliner plays include the 100% Last home Game NCAAB TV Super system side, the 97% Ohio Valley Play of the year and The NBA Total of the Week from an undefeated totals system.Top plays 2-0 on Wednesday. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Rhode Island at 7:00 eastern. Rhode Island fits a solid last home game system that plays on winning teams with revenge vs an opponent that is .500 or less on the season. Like U.Mass who has failed to cover in 14 of their 16 losses. The Minutemen are 0-8 ats in March 1-6 ats on the road if the total is 140 to 145 and has failed to cover 6 of 7 after allowing 80 or more. They shot a season high 57% in their 2 point loss at St. Bonaventure and may be super flat for this one. Take Rhode Island. On Thursday another powerful card is up and led by the Ohio Valley Play of the year, a 100% Last home game TV System play and the undefeated NBA Totals system play of the week. Last night we cashed both top plays on Ole Miss in NCAAB and Toronto in the ‪NBA‬. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the ‪free NCAAB Play‬. Go with Rhode Island. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2016)

Thursday headliner plays include the 100% Last home Game NCAAB TV Super system side, the 97% Ohio Valley Play of the year and The NBA Total of the Week from an undefeated totals system.Top plays 2-0 on Wednesday. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Rhode Island at 7:00 eastern. Rhode Island fits a solid last home game system that plays on winning teams with revenge vs an opponent that is .500 or less on the season. Like U.Mass who has failed to cover in 14 of their 16 losses. The Minutemen are 0-8 ats in March 1-6 ats on the road if the total is 140 to 145 and has failed to cover 6 of 7 after allowing 80 or more. They shot a season high 57% in their 2 point loss at St. Bonaventure and may be super flat for this one. Take Rhode Island. On Thursday another powerful card is up and led by the Ohio Valley Play of the year, a 100% Last home game TV System play and the undefeated NBA Totals system play of the week. Last night we cashed both top plays on Ole Miss in NCAAB and Toronto in the ‪NBA‬. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the ‪free NCAAB Play‬. Go with Rhode Island. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2016)

Friday NCAAB Conference Tournament Super systems another Last home System and the NBA Eastern Conference perfect system Total of the Month. NCAAB Ivy League Comp play below.

The NCAAB Ivy league comp play is on Yale at 6;00 eastern. Yale is still alive for the Ivy League total and has covered both times as a road favorite in this range. They have covered 5 of 6 vs teams like Cornell who allow 77 or more per game. On Fridays Yale has covered 17 of 22 times. Cornell is 0-6 to the spread with road loss revenge and has failed to cover 5 of 6 on Friday. Cornell has a last home game revenger on deck tomorrow and has lost to the spread in 4 of the last 5 in the series. Look for Yale to get the cover. On Friday A powerful card starts the weekend off with Conference Tournament systems, a Last home game Super system and the Undefeated NBA Eastern Conference total of the month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NCAAB Play. Take Yale. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2016)

Sunday NBA Non Conference Game of the Month with 100% database system + NCAAB Conference Tournament system plays including a big TV Total head line the card. NCAAB Comp play below.



The NCAAB Comp play is on Memphis. Game 845 at 4:00 eastern. The Tigers will look to avenge a 1 point loss at home to East Carolina as a 16 point favorite. They have won 7 of 10 vs losing teams and are 6-2 here. The winner in their games is on a 12-0 run. East Carolina has failed to cover 19 of 29 as a home dog in this range and has lost 15 of 18 vs winning teams and may be without Kentrell Barley in this one. Look for Memphis to get the win and cover. End the week big on Sunday as their are Powerful Conference Tournament systems including a big TV Total and the NBA Non Conference Game of the Month leading the way. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this powerful data on your side. For the NCAAB Free pick. Make it Memphis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2016)

Monday card has a 28-0 NBA Power system play, a 100% Totals system and Conference Tournament Super systems. MAC Conference Comp play below.

The NCAAB MAC Conference Comp play is Northern Illinois at 8:00 eastern. The Wolfpack have covered 11 of 13 at home and 8 of their last 10 game sin March, They are a solid 10-3 to the spread after scoring 80 or more. Western Michigan comes in off a big come from behind overtime win at Central Michigan. They are 2-6 ats as a dog of less than 8 in this Tournament and 1-7 ats after scoring 80 or more, 1-5 ats off a conference win and have failed to cover 14 of 19 as a road dog from +3.5 to +6. Look for Northern Illinois to get this one. On Monday a strong card with a 28-0 NBA Super system along with an undefeated totals system take center stage. In NCAAB Conference Tournament action we have a big RPI Scale mismatch. Both NCAAB Top plays cashed on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Northern Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2016)

Tuesday card has 3 Big head liner plays including 2 Undefeated NBA Super systems one a total the other a side from a Rare database system. NCAAB 5* Conference tournament side up too. NBA Comp plays below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Brooklyn Nets +12 points at 7:35 eastern. Nets are taking alot of points here and have covered 10 of the last 13 vs teams who allow 99 or more points per game. Toronto is off a devastating home loss to Houston blowing a 15 point lead. Rested road dogs of 10 or more that lost and failed to cover as a road dog and scored 100 or more vs an opponent that failed to cover by 7 or more as a home favorite whole scoring 90 or more have covered over 80% long term. With the nest 8-2 to the spread off a loss. We will back Brooklyn tonight. On Tuesday the 5* Conference tournament Blowout side is up along with 2 undefeated NBA Super systems, one is a side and the other a total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Take the 12 points with Brooklyn. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2016)

Hump day card head lined by the NCAAB Conference Tournament 1st round Play of the year and the NBA Perfect system Game of the Month. Plays added as lines cone up. Big East Comp plays below.

The Big East Comp play is on St. Johns + the 6-7 points here tonight at 9:30 eastern. The Red Storm have double revenge here tonight after losing a pair of close games this season. They are taking points here as the home teams and have covered 4 of 5 when the total is 140 to 145. Marquette has several angles playing against them. They are 1-6 ats in ths tournament vs a team off a loss of 10 or more and 1-5 ats when both teams enter off losses. They have failed to cover 10 of 13 as a favorite and 15 of 20 times after allowing 80 or more. They are 3-8 ats in March and have failed to cover 6 of 9 vs losing teams. The Red Storm may not win but we will take the points with them tonight. On Wednesday the 100% First round Tournament Play of the year leads a hug card that included the Perfect system NBA Game of the Month lines up slowly in NCAAB so plays will be added as they become available. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and put this cutting edge data on your side and get on the Giving end of hump day. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2016)

Thursday card has Powerful Conference Tournament Super systems one is the Highest rated Dog of the year. In the NBA we have the Game of the week from An undefeated system dating to 1995. Conference USA Comp play below.

The NCAAB Conference USA Tournament Comp play is on Central Florida at 6:00 eastern. The Knights 12 in this series with Tulane and have covered the last 4. They won both this year by 8 points. They have covered 11 straight times when they win and are 9-0 ats vs losing teams and 3-0 ats on neutral courts. Tulane is 0-13 ats in their losses of late and has failed to cover 7 of 8 on a neutral court. The Green Wave are 1-5 ats with road loss revenge and have failed to cover 5 of 6 after scoring 60 or less. Look for Central Florida to take this one. On Thursday another massive card with the Tournament dog of the year taking center stage along with the 20-0 NBA Super system Game of the week + much more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Central Florida. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2016)

Friday card has Highest rated 2016 Conf. Total + Powerful 5* NCAAB Conference Tournament super system sides and the NBA Game of the Month. Top play on Providence cashes easily. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Utah at 9:05 eastern. The Jazz are back in action after getting hammered by Golden St. They fit a solid system here that has won 12 of 14 times the past few years and plays on rested non division home favorites that lost and failed to cover as a road dog of 10 or more points if they scored 90 or more and allowed 110 or more, vs an opponent off a straight up and ats road dog loss like Washington and scored 90 or more in the loss. The Wizards have lost 5 of 7 vs Northwest division teams. The Jazz have 14 point loss revenge in this one. On Friday another powerful card is up led by rhe 2016 Conf. Tournament total of the year, NCAAB 5* Quarterfinal and Semi Final Round Power systems along with the NBA Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we get the weekend started big. For the NBA free play. Take Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2016)

Saturday card led by the 2016 Conf. Tournament Play of the Year along with a 25-1 NBA power system play on ABC Tonight. Top Total and Side cash big on Friday. NBA Comp play below.



The NBA Comp play is on Detroit at 7:05 eastern. Pistons laying 9-10 here tonight and will look to grab this one after getting beat last night. Philly beat Brooklyn last night as a home dog but is 0-8 ats as a home dog of 9.5 to 12 and will likely lose this one, which is significant since the winning team in this series has covered the spread 36 straight times. Detroit won by 12 here earlier in the season and home dogs with no rest that were home dogs last night v an opponent that was a road dog have failed to cover 11 of 13 times. Take Detroit. On Saturday the 2016 Conference Tournament highest rated Play of the Year is up along with a 25-1 NBA Banger system on ABC Tv. There will also be additional Late round Tournament system plays on the card. Top Total and side plays cash big on Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the NBA Free play. Play on the Pistons.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2016)

Sunday 31-3 BIG 10 Championship Power system play, 100% Undefeated Early NBA System + SEC Championship plays up. SunBelt Comp play below.

he Sun Belt Conference Championship Comp play is on LA. Monroe plus the 4-5 points at 2:00 eastern. LA. Monroe has covered 6 straight in the series and these two played 2 close games this year. Arkansas Little Rock won by 1 at home then lost the rematch by 4 on the road. Monroe has covered 4 of 5 as a dog of less than 10 in this tournament and #1 seeds are just 2-8 ats. Finally we tie in a powerful system that plays on 1 or 2 seeds that scored more than 62 points, won by 10 or more and won and covered the game before vs a team who won by 14 or less. These teams have covered 25 of 26 times long term. Take the Points with LA. Monroe. On Sunday the 3 lead plays are the 31-3 BIG 10 Championship system, the 5* SEC Championship and an early Undefeated super system play in NBA Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big in baskets. For the NCAAB Free pick. Take the points with LA Monroe. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2016)

Tuesday Tournament card led by the 1st Round 100% System Play of the year in N.I.T Action along with a bug blowout side and NBA Perfect system Power play. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on St. Mary's at 11:00 eastern. The Gaels were the top team in the West coast conference all year winning 27 games but fell short in the championship game to Gonzaga. Now they are home where they are 18-1 and winning by 19 points per game allowing just 58. The Gaels are 5-0 vs WAC conference teams and 7-0 ats vs non conference teams this season. They have covered all 3 times this year when the total is 120 to 130. New Mexico St lost the final to Cal Bakersfield in a close controversial game and will not be ready or motivated for this game. They have failed to cover all 3 times vs teams who allow 65 or less. Take St. Mary's. On Tuesday the N.I.T. First round Game of the year from a Powerful round 1 tournament system leads the card along with a big blowout side and a Never lost NBA System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry. For our NCAAB Free pick. Go with St. Mary's. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 16, 2016)

Hump day Power Card up and is headlined by the 100% NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and the 5* Double perfect N.I.T Power system play. NCAAB Comp play below.


On Wednesday the CBI Tournament comp play is on Vermont at 7:00 eastern. Vermont is off a loss to Stony Brook and that was their chance to make the NCAAB Tournament. Now they are home for a round 1 game in this tournament against a Western Carolina team that is under .500 for the season but has some how covered the spread in 10 straight games. Western Carolina is just 6-24 ats the last few years on the road when the total is 145 to 150 and has failed to cover all 3 times with 7+ days rest. Vermont is 43-5 vs losing teams and 12-1 after allowing 80+ points in their last game. Look for Vermont to coast past Western Carolina. On Hump day another big power card is up with a Double Perfect 5* N.I.T Power system play and the 100% NBA Western Conference play of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the free NCAAB Pick. Play On Vermont tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2016)

NCAAB Tournament Rare 6* Triple system side, 18-1 NBA Game of the Week + 17-0 First round Side and 2 More exclusive tournament system plays. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Kansas at 4:00 eastern. Kansas should coast in this game and they fit a solid Tournament system that plays on First round favorites if both teams scored 80 or more points in their last game and our team has a win percentage of .800 or higher and the opponent is .700 or less. Austin Peay has won 4 straight as a dog to get here and fir a bevy of different Tournament systems all that plays against teams that are off 2 underdog wins let alone 4. Kansas has covered 8 of the last 10 vs non conference teams. Look for Kansas to get the win and cover. On Thursday a rare Triple system 6* Tournament side takes center stage along with 3 more Powerful tournament super system sides. NCAAB Tournament top plays cashing over 72% the last 3 years. We also have the 18-1 NBA Game of the week going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most exclusive data available on your side. For the NCAAB Tournament free pick. Play on Kansas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2016)

Friday Highest Rated 1st Round Play of the Year headlines the card that also has 2 Afternoon Tournament sides one is 26-0. In the NBA We have three 5* Perfect system plays 2 sides and a total

The NCAAAB comp play for Friday is on Cincinnati at 9:55 eastern. The Bearcats fit a powerful system that plays against teams like St. Joe's that are off a dog win by 10 or more points and also off back to back wins and covers, vs an opponent off a spread loss or spread win by 10 or less like Cincy is here tonight. St. Joe's is 0-5 vs 6-10 seeds in this tourney and has failed to cover 6 of 9 vs teams who allow 64 or less this year. Cincy is 6-0 off a conference loss and 12-3 after scoring 80 or more Take Cincy in this one. On Friday Its a massive card led by the highest rated 100% 1st round play of the year and 2 big afternoon Tournament plays. In the NBA There are 3 undefeated power system plays 2 sides and a total. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with Exclusive tournament and NBA database systems that wont be seen anywhere else. For the NCAAB Free pick. Take Cincinnati. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2016)

Saturday card has 3 More Perfect system Round 2 Super system sides. Friday sweeps at 3-0. NBA Undefeated upper system double pack tonight. NBA Comp play below.


On Saturday the NBA Comp play is on the Under in the Denver at Charlotte game at 6:05 eastern. The total seems a big high here at 7217+ points. These two have played under in 9 of the last 10 meetings. Denver has stayed under in 7 of the last 9 off 3+ losses while the Hornets have played under in 8 of 9 vs North West Division teams. Home favorites like Charlotte with 1 day of rest that scored 100 or more in a road dog win have played under every time since 199 vs an opponent that lost to the spread by 10 or more as a road dog of 5 or more and scored 90+ points. Look for this game to stay under the total. On Saturday our highest rated 2nd round Play of the tournament is up along with 2 more undefeated round 2 Tournament super system plays. Friday card sweeps 3-0. In the NBA A pair of perfect system side plays headline the Pro card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Put the most exclusive data in the industry on your side. For the NBA Free Pick. Go under 217 in the Charlotte vs Denver game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2016)

Sunday card has the NBA 100% Eastern Conference Play of the Month, A top play in NCAAB Tournament action with 4 Power systems, one is perfect. Another powerful card overall. NIT Tourney comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on St. Mary's at 7:30 eastern. The Gaels are projected to win this one comfortable tonight and they are 19-1 at home winning by an average 18 points per game. They have covered 9 of 11 off a non conference game, 10 of 12 after allowing 60 or less points and 3 of 4 after scoring 60 or less. They have won 4 of 5 vs teams ranked 50 to 100 in the RPI Scale. Georgia has lost all 5 to teams ranked in the top 50 RPI Scale and SEC Teams are 1-6 ats in round 2 of this tournament. Make it St, Mary's tonight. On Sunday a Powerful tournament card is up and led by a 5* with 4 super system s and one is 100% long term. In the NBA our lead play is the 17-0 Eastern Conference Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on St. Mary's. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 21, 2016)

Monday card starts the week off with the College insider Tourney play of the year, a 100% NBA Totals system and 95% Power system side. Top plays 3-0 on Sunday. NBA Comp plays below.

The NBA Comp play in on Indiana at 7:05 Eastern. The Pacers may win this one by a land slide here tonight and they already beat the Sixers by 27 on the road. The Pacers are 4-1 ats off 3+ home games and have covered 6 of 8 as a home favorite from 12 to 16. The Sixers were beat big at home last night and have failed to cover 4 of 5 on the road if the total is 205 to 210. Home favorites of 10 or more off a home dog spread loss that scored 100 or more are perfect to the spread vs an opponent that was a home dg of 5 or more like Philly long term. Look for the pacers to plaster the Sixers tonight. On Monday another Powerful card is up after Top plays go 3-0 on Sunday. Tonight the College Insider Game of the Year takes center stage along with a 95% Dominator system and a perfect totals system that dates to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we get the week off to a fast start. For the NBA free pick. Play on Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2016)

Hump day card led by the 100% NBA Pacific Division Total of the year, a big Triple perfect NBA Blowout system and a 90% ESPN N.I.T Tournament system play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is to play over the posted total in the Orlando at Detroit game at 7:35 eastern. Orlando has flown over in 4 of 5 on the road if the total is 205 to 210 and the Pistons are 4 of 5 over as a home favorite from -6.5 to -9 and 14 of 19 at home off 3+ home games. Rested home favorites of 5 or more off a spread loss at -5 or more that scored 90 or more and had 15 or less turnovers have posted over the total over 85% vs a team that failed to cover by 1-3 points as a road dog like Orlando. take this over over the total. On Wednesday the lead play is the 100% NBA Pacific Division Total of the year, a big Triple perfect NBA Blowout system and a 90% N.I.T Power system on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play the over in the Orlando vs Detroit game.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2016)

Thursday NCAAB Tournament Total of the year is up along with a big Dominator side and the 100% NBA Game of the Week. NCAAB comp plays below.


On Thursday night the NCAAB tournament comp play is on Texas A@M +2.5 points at 7:35 eastern. This game pits a pair of old school Big 12 Conference rivals. A@M is now in the SEC Conference. In their last game they staged on of the biggest come backs in NCAAB History coming back from down 12 with under 3 minutes to go over Northern Iowa. They are 11-0 after scoring 80 or more points and have won the last 4 vs the BIG 12 Conference. In sweet 16 games between 2 and 3 seeds the 2 seeds hold a 61% advantage, which does not factor in the spread. Oklahoma Edged a better than expected VCU Team. Oklahoma has a better RPI Rank at #6 than A@M Does at #18 but the Aggies have won 5 of 6 vs Top 50 schools and has enough offensive fire power to stay with Oklahoma. On Thursday we have our NCAAB Tournament total of the year headlining along with a powerful sweet 16 side system and the 100% NBA System Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our industry leading data on your side tonight. For the NCAAB Free pick. Take the 2-3 points with Texas A@M Tonight. GC


In This piece We will Review and Preview this years NCAAB Tournament Sweet 16 Games in what has been one of the most competitive tournaments in recent years.


On Thursday the NCAAB Tournament will resume with the Sweet 16 round. This years tournament has featured some of the most unlikely endings with come back wins and enormous blown leads and melt downs. Below is a look at the 8 games on deck.
Miami vs Villanova On Thursday at 7;10 eastern. The Hurricanes are a solid 3 seed here and advanced by beating a hot shooting Wichita St team in their last game. Now they take on the 2 seeded Villanova team that flattened Iowa by 19 points and has looked much better this year than last years team that exited early. This game should be a very competitive game that should get decided late by two teams that are ranked 5 and 9 respectively in the RPI Scale. One of the better matchups in this tournament.




Maryland vs Kansas at 9:40 eastern on Thursday night. Kansas has coasted like a solid 1 seed in the first 2 rounds. Now they face a game 5 seed in Maryland who was solid in their win over Hawaii, taking over in the 2nd half in a 13 point win. The Terrapins are a bit under rated this year but do have a solid 14 RPI Scale Ranking. This should be a tougher game for the Jayhawks and in what should be a higher scoring game they play solid defense and that could spell trouble for Maryland.



Duke vs Oregon at 10:30 eastern closes out the Thursday night games. Duke survived a 2nd half scare from Yale after opening up a 23 point lead at the half. The defending champs are not close to the level they were at last year as they just do not play enough defense. However, they can score the ball and they will take on an Oregon team that comes in off a come from behind win over St. Joe's. Oregon is the top Pac 12 team this year and is ranked #2 in the RPI Scale behind Kansas and is one of just three other teams with 30 wins. Both teams play up tempo which will help Duke who has had a tougher time with solid defensive teams. They should be able to get out and run with the Ducks in what promises to be an exciting game.



Iowa St vs Virginia the first game of the evening on Friday at 7:10 eastern. Iowa St is ranked 23 in the RPI Scale and is just 8-10 vs top 50 teams and will have their work cut out for them tonight against a tough minded defensive team like the Cavaliers who are 4th ranked in the RPI Scale and has a vast amount of big game experience and has played the 2nd toughest schedule in the country. This will be very tough for the Cyclones who coast past Arkansas Little Rock while Virginia beat a solid Butler team.


Wisconsin vs Notre Dame on Friday at 7:30 eastern. Big 10 vs ACC in this game featuring last years runner up in Wisconsin who was not expected to be here after losing key pieces and their coach. However they upset 2 seeded Xavier on a buzzer beater and will now face a Notre Dame team that broke the 21 game win streak and hearts of Stephen F. Austin with a dramatic 76-75 win after trailing big in the first half. These are the type of unexpected matchups that make this tournament one of the premier events in the country and truly make the phrase March Madness applicable as neither team is ranked in the top 30 of the all important RPI Scale.


Gonzaga vs Syracuse on Friday at 9:40 eastern on ‪#‎cbssports‬. Another game where no one expected these 2 schools to be here. Gonzaga is not nearly as talented as last seasons team. Yet here they are and off a blowout win by 20+ points over a solid Utah team as an 11 seed. Syracuse took advantage of getting a game vs Middle Tennessee who knocked off 2 Seed Michigan St as a 17 point dog in one the biggest upsets in tournament history never even losing the lead. Syracuse pulled away big after tightening their zone in the 2nd half and pulling away to a 25 point win. Middle Tennessee coach told the media there was no way to prepare or simulate that Syracuse zone and that he had not seen anything like it before. This is not the best Syracuse team nor the best Gonzaga team. Many still cant fathom that one of these two will be an elite 8 squad this year.


Indiana vs North Carolina in the final sweet 16 game on Friday at 10:0 eastern. North Carolina dispatched a hard fighting although less talented Providence team. The Tar Heels are one of an amazing 6 ACC Teams advancing to the sweet 16 round. They are a 31 win team worthy of a 1 seed. Indiana upset 4 Seeded Kentucky who was not expected to make a big run this year. The Hoosiers are a solid squad who led the Big 10 Conference all season before finishing 2nd to Michigan and somehow would up with a 5 seed. They are 7-3 vs top 50 teams and will be in this game throughout.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2016)

Good Friday power Card has 3 Perfect system plays in the NCAAB Sweet 16 Round of NCAAB Tournament and the NBA. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB Sweet 16 comp play is on Iowa St plus the 5 points vs Virginia the first game of the evening on Friday at 7:10 eastern on CBS. Iowa St is has won both meetings vs ACC Teams and is 4-0 ats in March while covering their last 5 tournament games. They are 8-1 on Fridays and 3-0 vs teams who allow 65 pr less points per game. Virginia is 0-6 ats with 5 or 6 days rest and #1 seeds have failed to cover 8 of 9 in this round off a win and no cover if they are laying 5 or less points. Iowa St has won 2 of the 3 meetings in the series and we will back them tonight. On Friday we start the weekend big with 3 more Undefeated Super system plays in hoops action, including an NBA Side and Totals and Sweet 16 Round Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. for the NCAAB Tournament free pick. Take the 5 points with Iowa St tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 26, 2016)

Saturday 6* Elite 8 Super system 24-0 and a 5* 100% NBA Blowout System headline a solid 4 game pack that includes one other NCAAB side and NBA Totals systems. Friday sweeps at 4-0. NBA comp play below


The NBA comp system is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 501 at 6:05 eastern. The Nets are off their biggest win of the season a 9 point win as a 10 point home dog to Cleveland. Now they are in serious bounce mode as Rested Conference road favorites like the Pacers that were home favorites of 5 or more are 100% straight up and ats vs an opponent like the Nets that covered by 14+ points and scored 90 or more as a +5 or more home dog in their last game. These road favorites with by an average 18 points per game. The Nets are 0-5 ats off a home win. The Pacers won here by 14 already this season and have won 9 of the last 10 vs losing teams. The Nets have lost 31 of 39 vs winning teams. Play on the Pacers. On Saturday a rare 24-0 Elite 8 Top 6* Play leads the way along with 3 More Powerful hoops plays. Friday card goes 4-0 overall. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Sports gaming industry on your side tonight. For the NBA Comp. Play on The Indiana Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2016)

Easter Sunday has the 100% Elite 8 Game of the Year and a solid NBA card with 2 Undefeated plays. NBA Totals play below.

On Sunday the NBA Comp plays is to play the over in the Philadelphia at Golden St game at 8:05 eastern. The Warriors have posted overs in 14 of 21 as a home favorite of more than 12. The Sixers have 3 straight overs on the road with no rest off a road game. Home favorites of 10 or more league wide that are off a spread loss as a home favorite of 10 or more while scoring and allowing 120 or more have gone over 12 of 13 times vs a team off a road game. Look for this one to be high scoring here today. On Sunday we have the Elite 8 Play of the year in Tournament action and a pair of Undefeated NBA System plays. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big as we continue to roll. For the NBA Free Pick. Play Philadelphia and Golden St over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2016)

Tuesday NBA Game of the Month headlines powerful card that includes a 5* NBA Side and the 5* N.I.T Semi finals system play on ESPN. NBA Comp play below.



 The NBA Comp play is on the Indiana Pacers. Game 764 at 7:05 eastern. The pacers have covered 5 straight at home vs the Bulls and 11 of 13 vs divisional opponents. The Bulls are fading fast and are off another tough home Loss to the Hawks last night. Chicago has failed to cover 9 of 11 as a road dog in this range. The Pacers apply to a Solid 80% database system that pertains to conference home favorites off a home win and cover vs a team that is off a home dog loss like the Bulls. Take Indiana. On Tuesday the 100% NBA Total of the Month, and two big 5* plays are up, one is the N.I.T Play on ESPN. NCAAB 25 Games over .500 since December and NBA cashing big nightly. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on the Pacers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2016)

Hump day Power card has a rare 6* Double perfect system, the CBi tournament system winner and a 5* NBA Simulation model with 5 big angles. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Minnesota Timberwolves + 5.5 points at 8:05 eastern. Minnesota is rated as a 3* tonight as they qualify in a solid dog system. We are playing on non division home dogs with a total that is 200 or higher for teams that scored 120 or more points at home in their last game, but did not cover the spread, vs an opponent like the Clippers that were favored in their last game. These home dogs are 9-1 straight up since 1995. The Wolves are 5-0 to the spread if they were favored in their last game and have covered in 12 of the last 16 vs winning teams. They beat the Clippers in LA In the last meeting. We will play them with the points tonight. On Wednesday we have a powerful card with 2 big NBA Plays rated at 6 and 5*. The CBI Tournament side in ESPN U is also up and from a solid college hoops system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the Giving end of hump day. for the NBA Free pick. Take the 5 to 6 points with Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2016)

Thursday card has a big 5* Perfect system side, the highest rated 2nd Half NHL play and the 20-2 N.I.T Tournament Championship Winner. NBA comp play below.

On Thursday the NBA Comp play is on the Chicago Bulls plus the points at 7:05 eastern. The Bulls are off a solid win at Indiana and are 8-3 off a division game. They take on a Houston team off a road win at Cleveland. The Rockets are 1-7 ats at home off a road game and have lost 6 of 9 vs Central division teams. Road dogs like the Bulls in this range with 1 day of rest that covered the spread by 7+ points are cashing over 90% vs an opponent that covered by 7+ points as a road dog of 4 or less and scored 100 or more. Look for the Bulls to get the cover. On Thursday a powerful card is up with the 2nd half NHL game of the year Taking center stage along with a 5* NBA Perfect system play and the 20-2 N.I.T Tournament winner on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the NBA Free pick. Take the points with Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2016)

Friday card has 2 Powerful NBA Undefeated Power system plays, one is the 5* Game of the week, the other a perfect totals system. The CBI championship game is up on ESPN U. NBA comp system play below.

On Friday the NBA Comp play is on the Philadelphia Seventy Sixers plus the 16-17 points tonight at 7:05 eastern. Charlotte fits the plays against system below which plays against Conference home favorites of 10 or more off a road favored win and cover at -5 or more, vs an opponent off a home dog loss at + 5 or more that scored 90 or less in a game where the total is 200 or higher. As seen below. Since 1996, these teams win but do not cover going 0-12 to the spread. These two just played the other night with Charlotte winning by 15. They may be a tad flat tonight while Philly should play better. Take the points. On Friday the 5* NBA Game of the Week is up along with an Undefeated totals system. NBA Has cashed over 80% this week. The CBI Championship is also up on ESPN U and is backed with a solid tournament system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Start April off big. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Philadelphia Plus the points. GC



SU: 11-1 (5.67, 91.7%) 
ATS: 0-12-0 (-8.12, 0.0%)

Final

Team 104.4
Opp 98.8
Date Link Day Season Team Opp Site Final Rest Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Apr 04, 1996 Thu 1995 Bulls Heat home 100-92 1&1 -13.0 200.0 8 -5.0 -8.0 -6.5 -1.5 W L U False
Apr 19, 1997 Sat 1996 Suns Grizzlies home 107-121 0&1 -14.0 206.0 -14 -28.0 22.0 -3.0 25.0 L L O False
May 02, 2007 Wed 2006 Suns Lakers home 119-110 2&2 -10.5 210.0 9 -1.5 19.0 8.8 10.2 W L O 0
Dec 28, 2007 Fri 2007 Suns Clippers home 94-88 0&0 -13.5 209.0 6 -7.5 -27.0 -17.2 -9.8 W L U 0
Feb 26, 2008 Tue 2007 Lakers Trailblazers home 96-83 1&1 -15.5 201.0 13 -2.5 -22.0 -12.2 -9.8 W L U 0
Apr 08, 2009 Wed 2008 Nuggets Thunder home 122-112 2&0 -13.0 210.0 10 -3.0 24.0 10.5 13.5 W L O 0
Apr 04, 2012 recap Wed 2011 Bucks Cavaliers home 107-98 1&0 -12.0 205.0 9 -3.0 0.0 -1.5 1.5 W L P 0
Nov 23, 2013 recap Sat 2013 Heat Magic home 101-99 2&2 -13.0 202.5 2 -11.0 -2.5 -6.8 4.2 W L U 0
Mar 17, 2014 recap Mon 2013 Pacers Seventysixers home 99-90 1&1 -19.5 204.0 9 -10.5 -15.0 -12.8 -2.2 W L U 0
Feb 02, 2015 recap Mon 2014 Mavericks Timberwolves home 100-94 1&1 -10.5 207.5 6 -4.5 -13.5 -9.0 -4.5 W L U 0
Apr 07, 2015 recap Tue 2014 Clippers Lakers home 105-100 1&1 -17.0 207.0 5 -12.0 -2.0 -7.0 5.0 W L U 0
Mar 06, 2016 recap Sun 2015 Heat Seventysixers home 103-98 1&1 -14.0 210.5 5 -9.0 -9.5 -9.2 -0.2 W L U 0

Apr 01, 2016 recap Fri 2015 Hornets Seventysixers home 2&2 -16.5 206.5


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2016)

Saturday the 100% 2016 NCAAB Tournament Play of the Year headlines the card along with a 25-1 NBA Power system play. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on the Indiana Pacers at 7:35 eastern. The Pacers are off a blowout loss by 20 at home to Orlando and will come out motivated here against a Philly team they beat by 27 here earlier in the year. The Pacers are 6-0 ats after allowing 50% or higher from the field and 5-0 ats on the road off a loss. The Sixers are 0-11 ats as a home dog from +9.5 to +12. Home dogs of 5 or more with no rest that were road dogs of 10 or more vs an opponent off a home favored spread loss by 14 or more while scoring 90 or more fail to cover over 85% of the time. Play on the Pacers. On Saturday the 2016 NCAAB 100% Tournament Game Of the Year is up along with a 25-1 NBA Banger system and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most powerful data available on your side. For the NBA Fee pick. Take Indiana. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2016)

Sunday rare 22-1 6* NBA, ESPN Sunday night MLB Total and 2 Undefeated NBA Totals systems are up. NCAAB Game of year hits with Villanova. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Opening day Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 4:05 eastern. The Rays start their season off at home today against the A.L. East Champs Toronto Blue Jays. Tampa has won 6 of 9 at home vs Toronto has their ace in C. Archer on the mound. Archer has won his last 3 home starts v Toronto and has allowed just 2 earned runs in 20 innings in those starts. Archer has allowed just 3 runs in 18 innings in April home starts. This will be the first road start in April. In a closely lined game we will back the home team with the pitching advantage in this one. We will back the Rays in their home opener. On Sunday we have a rare 6* NBA 22-1 System Side, a pair of NBA Totals Plays and the ESPN Sunday night MLB Totals Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and end the week big as we continue to cash out. For the MLB Free pick. Take Tampa Bay today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 4, 2016)

Opening Day in the MLB as we 2 Powerful Plays along with the Triple perfect system NCAAB Championship Side on TBS. MLB Comp play below

 On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the under 7.5 runs in the Seattle at Texas game at 4:05 eastern. Solid pitching match here with Hamels for Texas and Felix Hernandez for the Mariners. In the series between these two 24 of the last 37 have stayed under including 13 of 17 here in Texas. Hernandez has pitched under in 6 of his last 8 road April starts and has allowed just 5 runs in 19 innings here in Texas of late. Hamels has allowed just 4 runs in 14 innings in his recent home starts vs Seattle. Look for a low scoring game here. On Monday we close out the NCAAB Season with a Triple perfect system play on TBS in the NCAAB Championship game. Opening Day MLB Power plays up tonight as well. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big in bases and Baskets. For the MLB Free pick. Play under 7.5 runs in the Seattle at Texas game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 5, 2016)

Tuesday 27-1 MLB Power system play first 5* of MLB Season headlines along with the 100% NBA Totals system of the Week and Rare NBA Blowout system. MLB Comp play below


The MLB comp play is on Houston at 1:05 eastern. The Astros have Dallas Keuchel on the hill and he has dominated the Yankees in his last 3 starts going 3-0 and 22 score less innings. Keuchel has gone 7-0 in April starts and 4-1 of late as a road favorite. Houston has hit Tough actin Tanaka pretty well scoring 8 runs in 2 starts spanning 10 innings. The Astros are a team on the rise and have won 4 of 5 here in NY. The Yankees are 11-25 as a home dog and 2-8 more recently. Look for Keuchel to lull them into a stupor once again. On Tuesday the lead plays are the 27-1 MLB 5* Super system side, the NBA 100% Total of the Week and an NBA Perfect system Blowout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these Exclusive database systems on your side. For the free MLB pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 6, 2016)

Hump day power card led by 2 undefeated NBA Plays a total and the Game of the Week side on ESPN. MLB Exclusive long term April specific dog system and Blowout sides up now. NBA Comp play below.

On Wednesday the NBA Comp play is on Washington at 7:05 eastern. The Wizards have covered 3 of the last 4 in the series and should coast in this game as they have covered in 20 of the last 26 April games. Brooklyn has shot under 40% in 3 straight games. Road teams with rest that lost as a 4 or less point home favorite allowing 100 or more and scoring 90 or less have failed to cover over 85% long term vs an opponent that covered on the road like Washington and scored 100 or more. Play on the Wizards. A powerful Hump day card is up with the NBA 100% system Game of the Week and its live on ESPN. There is also an undefeated totals system that averages 216 points. In MLB action we have another April specific Dog system and a Blowout system side direct from the database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Hammer your book big on Hump day. For the NBA Fee pick. take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2016)

Thursday Triple perfect system Game of the Month, a 100% Totals system and MLB Power system sides up now. NBA Comp play below.

On Thursday the NBA Comp play is on the Miami Heat at 8:05 eastern. Miami fits a nice league wide database system here that plays on home teams off a home favored win and cover that scored 100 or more and allowed 90 or less, vs an opponent like Chicago that lost to the spread by 10 or more points as a road favorite and also scored 90 or more. These home teams cover by over 85% long term. The Bulls are fading fast and are 2-15 to the spread vs South East Division teams and 9-30 ats on the road off a road game. With the winning team having covered 21 of the last 22 in this series we will play on the Heat tonight. On Thursday the head liners are the NBA Game of the Month, a 100% Totals system and MLB Dominator systems. Totals sweep on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge and exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2016)

On Friday we start the weekend fast with 3 Undefeated system splays in MLB and NBA. Two totals and a side, as well as out April specific dog systems. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the Houston Astros at 8:10 eastern. The Astros will look to bounce back from a pair of road losses and apply to a solid road warrior system that plays on road favorites that are off a road dog loss and scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent off a home dog win like Milwaukee. These teams have won 31 of 42 times since 2004. S. Feldman for Houston has a solid 2.21 era vs the Brewers and Chase Anderson for Milwaukee has lost his last 3 April starts. Play on Houston tonight. On Friday there are 3 Perfect 5* plays up all from long term database systems in MLB and NBA. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the free MLB Play. Take the Houston Astros. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 9, 2016)

Saturday High end plays led by a rare 100% 6* NBA Totals System a 5* 100% MLB Dominator and our Exclusive April specific MLB Dog systems up now. Friday card goes 5-1 MLB Comp play below.


 On Saturday the MLB Comp play is on the Colorado Rockies at 8:10 eastern. Colorado will look to rebound off a blowout home loss to the Padres last night. They fit a nice system that has won 11 of 12 times the last few years and plays on certain home favorites off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs and still scored 5+ runs vs an opponent off a road win and scored 10 or more runs. Colorado he Delarosa going and he is 9-1 at home vs SD and 6-2 in Home April starts. Pomeranz for SD has lost 4 of his last 5 road starts and 0-3 in road April starts. He may struggle in his first start here in Colorado. On Saturday another Powerful card is up and led by a rare 6* 100% NBA Totals system and a 5* MLB Dominator system with a 20-0 Power angle as well as our exclusive April specific dog system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of our exclusive one of a kind data on your side. For the free MLB pick. Play on Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2016)

Sunday the Highest rated 7* NBA Quad perfect Game of the Year Takes center stage along with a 20-0 MLB Power angle and More. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA comp Play is on Indiana at 6:05 eastern. The Pacers are off a loss and have revenge in this game. The Nets are in a tough spot as conference road dogs of 10 or more that were road dogs of 10 or more that allowed 110 or more have not covered in over 21 years, vs an opponent like the Pacers that failed to cover as a road favorite. These road dogs lose by an average 17 points per game. The Pacers are 8-1 ats at home if they failed to cover as a road favorite. The Nets are 1-8 Ats of late on the road. The Pacers are 18-2 ats in games they win off a loss this season. The Nets are short handed again with Young and Lopez out. Play on the Pacers. End the week big with the release of the 7* NBA Game of the Year on Sunday as it has 4 Undefeated angles and systems. MLB is up along with our April specific Early season systems and a 100% NBA Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on it now and put the Power of the Strongest data in the Industry on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2016)

Major Monday card has 3 Late Season Undefeated power system plays and the N.L. Total of the Month from a Perfect database system. NBA Comp play below


The NBA comp play is on the Utah Jazz at 9:05 eastern. What we are doing here is playing on teams in their last home game vs an opponent with no rest like Dallas that played on the road last night. The Jazz are 7-1 ats at home with no rest off a road game. All team playing in Utah with no rest that were on the road last night are 0-7 straight up and failed to cover the last 4 times. Dallas has been hit of late but this is a tough spot after playing In LA last night. Look for the Jazz to get this one. On Monday we start the week big with the National League Total of the Month. This one has an Exclusive system and 3 Perfect Angles. In The NBA There are 3 Big late season Super systems, one has a 25-0 Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this high end data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2016)

Tuesday card led by a rare 6* NBA Play with an Undefeated Late season system and 2 perfect angles. In MLB There are Powerful Early season systems up. MLB Top Totals play cashes out. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is to go over the posted total in the NY Knicks vs Indiana Pacers game at 7:05 eastern. this is the final game for NY and they will look to score after scoring under 90 in their final home game. Home favorites of 5 or more like the Pacers have played over the total over 88% since 1995 if they scored 120 or more and covered as a 10+ point home favorite vs a team that scored 90 or less at home. The Knicks have posted overs in 7 of 9 on Tuesday and the Pacers have flown over in 4 of the last 5. Play the over tonight. On Tuesday a Rare Triple Perfect NBA Late season system side headlines the card along with our Early season MLB super system plays. Last nights top total play cashed easily as the Mets and Marlins played over the total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NBA free pick. play the Knicks and pacers over the the posted total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 13, 2016)

Hump day headlines include the 23-1 NBA Game of the Month and the 47-8 MLB Game of the week + Final game NBA Specific systems. NHL Playoff Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the St. Louis Blues at 9:35 eastern. Round one home teams win 59% of the time at 132-92 all time. The Blues are 3-1 with 3+ days rest and have won 7 of 10 at home vs Chicago. They won the season series this year 3-2 and are a solid 24-15 vs winning teams. Chicago is under 500 vs winning teams this year. The Blues have won 8 of 10 and are getting hot at the right time. We will look their way today. On Wednesday we have our exclusive last game specific NBA Database systems up ad one is the 23-1 Game of the Month. In MLB the lead play is the Game of the Week from a massive 47-8 system that dates to 2004 and has cashed big for us through the years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Hammer your book big on Hump day with out exclusive data. For the free NHL Playoff side. Play on the St. Louis Blues. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2016)

Thursday 100% NHL Total of the Month headlines the card along with a big 64-15 MLB Power system and a dog system that cashes over 85% NHL Totals 36-13 and on a 8-0 run. NHL Playoff comp below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Florida Panthers at 8:05 eastern. The Panthers are hot and have won 4 of 5. They are 6-1 with 3+ days rest and won the season series 2 games to 1 over the New York Islanders. The Panthers are a solid 17-3 at home off a previous home game and have won 3 of the last 4 here vs a New York team that lost their last 2 home games and has not played well of late. Play on the Panthers. On Thursday the lead plays are the 100% NHL Playoff Total of the Month, a 64-15 MLB Power system side and a MLB Dog system hitting over 85%. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our exclusive data on your side. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the Florida Panthers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2016)

T.G.I.F. Rare 6* Double perfect NHL Total up. NHL Totals 37-13 run cashing 9 straight. MLB N.L. Central 100% Total of the Month + Early season System sides up. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Anaheim Ducks at 10:35 eastern. Anaheim is 8-2 of late in 1st round games, 31-12 off 3+ road games, 15-2 at home off a road favored wins, 13-6 with 3+ days rest and on top of all that has revenge on a Nashville team that is 0-5 on Fridays, 2-10 as road dogs and has lost 5 of 6 here more recently. With Game 1 round 1 home teams 135-92 all time we will back the Ducks tonight. On Friday we have a rare Double perfect 6* NHL Total headlining. NHL Totals have cashed 9 straight. In MLB Action we have powerful early season super systems and the 100% N.L. Central Total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our exclusive never Database systems on your side as we start the weekend big. For the NHL Playoff free pick. Play on Anaheim tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 16, 2016)

Saturday head liners include 3 NBA Playoff systems one is a 28-0 Opening game system, a late total and an afternoon dominator, A.L. 100% System Game of the Month + NHL Totals system. MLB Comp below.

On Saturday the MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 4:10 eastern. The Mets have a nice pitching advantage with Harvey over Tomlin today. NY is 17-5 as a road favorite off a road win where they scored 5 or more and 3-1 in day games. Cleveland is 2-11 as a home dog off a home loss if they scored 5+ runs. MLB Road favorites off a 1 run road dog win have won 83% of the time the last 12 seasons vs an opponent off a 1 run home favored loss if both teams scored 5+ runs and had 10 or more hits going back to 2004. Mets bats finally coming alive we will back them here today. On Saturday a huge card takes center stage with 3 Exclusive NBA Playoff systems, one is a 28-0 opening game side. In MLB Action the American League Game of the Month is up with a rare 12-0 system that dates to 2004 and another NHL Stanley Cup Playoff total. NHL Totals on a 37-13 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2016)

ESPN Sunday Night Play of the Month, NHL Game 3 Power system play and 2 ‪#‎NBAplayoffs‬ Perfect system plays headline the Sunday card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 1:10 eastern. The Rays cashed big for us on Saturday and we will stick with them today as they fit a nice 64-18 system that pertain to home teams off a home blowout win by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent that scored 2 or less runs like Chicago. The Sox are 1-4 as a road dog off a road loss by 5 or more runs. Moore pitching for Tampa has better overall numbers than Quintana as he is 3-1 with a 1.09 era vs Chicago and has 2 nice starts here this year. Look for Tamp Bay to take the rubber game. On Sunday a powerful card with 2 more big Perfect system NBA Plays, an ‪NHL playoffs‬ Game historical system and the Sunday night ‪‎MLB‬ ‪ESPN‬ Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we look to stay hot. For the MLB ‪‎free picks‬. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2016)

Monday card has 3 Big Top 5* plays from Undefeated League wide systems in the NBA And NHL Playoffs and a big Side and total in MLB Action. MLB Comp play below.

On monday the MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 8:10 eastern. Chicago is 17-3 the past few seasons as a home favorite off a 1 run road loss. The Angels have lost the last 4 here and they have H. Santiago on the mound and he has a 5.07 Era vs the Whitesox. Rodon for Chicago has been superb in 2 starts vs LA With a 1.38 Era going 15 innings allowing just 2 runs. Finally home favorites off a road favored loss scoring 2 or less are 22-4 since 2004 vs an opponent off a road loss also scoring 2 or less runs. Play on the Whitesox. On Monday their are 5 big plays up 3 are top rated on a very deep card. All are from Powerful systems cashing over 90% long term and 3 are perfect, including 2 in the NBA MLB and another NHL Historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with most Powerful data available. For the MLB free pick. Look for the Whitesox to take the opener over the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2016)

Tuesday 100% NBA Game 2 Super system side, MLB Total of the week with 15-0 angle and a 5* Perfect system MLB Side up now. MLB + NBA Top plays cash out on Monday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the KC Royals at 7:15 eastern. KC has won 7 of 8 in night games and check in at 3-0 vs division teams. They have Ventura going tonight and he has a 2.45 era and has been solid in 2 home starts vs Detroit allowing 1 run in 13 innings. He should be able to out pitch Greene for Detroit who has lost both team starts vs KC. Ventura is 7-2 in his last 9 April starts. Play on KC Tonight. On Tuesday the 23 headlines plays are a 100% NBA Game 2 super system that dates to 1995, the 15-0 MLB Total of the week and another big Undefeated MLB Side system. MLB and NBA Top plays cash easily on Monday. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out with the most powerful data in the industry, For the MLB Free pick. Play on Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2016)

Hump day card has 2 Big NBA Power system plays up and the MLB play of the week. MLB Comp play below.

On Wednesday the MLB Comp play is to play the over in the LA. Dodgers at Atlanta game at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a nice 89% totals system direct from the database. Since 2004 road teams like the Dodgers have posted over the total off a road favored loss at -200 or higher 89% if they lost by 5+ runs and scored 4 or less runs. LA Averages 6 runs per game on the road and has gone over 5 of 6 times on the road off a road favored loss. Atlanta has gone over in 5 of 6 at home and 7 of 9 vs rightys. The Braves have a dismal 8.60 home bullpen era. J. Teheran has a 7.36 career Era vs LA. He will oppose Stripling here making just his 2nd road start. Look for this one to play over the total. On Hump day a powerful card takes center stage with the MLB play of the week and 2 Big NBA Historical database system plays both cashing well over r90% long term. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and and get on the giving end of hump day. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2016)

Thursday card has a trio of Top plays led by the 5* NBA Historical system side, the N.L. Total of the month in MLB Action and a Game 4 NHL Sequence scenario system. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Thursday is to play the over five goals in the Pittsburgh at New York Rangers game at 7:05 eastern. In the series this year at least 5 goals were scored in 5 of the 6 games. These two played a low scoring game in game 3 and the scoring should pick up here tonight as the Penguins have played over in 6 of 7 when leading in a series and 5 of their last 7 overall. The Rangers have gone over in 4 of the last 5 12 of 17 off a loss by 2 or more goals. The Rangers have also played over in 10 of 13 with home loss revenge. Both teams played well on defense ion game 4 but we look for more scoring here tonight. Play the one over the total. On Thursday there are 3 top plays up in the NBA,MLB, and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue the hot streak. For the free NHL Pick. play the Penguins and Rangers over the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 22, 2016)

Friday Spring Break Power card has a rare 6* NBA Release, a 5* Perfect system MLB ide and another NLH Historical systems. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is a nice dog play on the LA. Angels at 10:05 eastern. The Angles fit an 80% dog system from the database that plays on home dogs off a 1 run road win and scored 4 or les runs vs a road team like Seattle of a road win and scored 5 or more runs. LA is 8-0 at home off a road game and 5-2 vs division opponents. Seattle is 3-6 vs the division. Nick Tropeano is 2-0 vs Seattle and has a 0.84 era this year eve lower than that of Felix Hernandez going for Seattle. Hernandez for all his success is just 7-13 here in LA. We will back the live dog and play on the LA Angels. On Friday the 6* NBA Super system, 5* 100% MLB Diamond cutter and the Historical NHL System play are up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the MLB Free pick. Play the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2016)

Super Saturday is up and led by the NHL Playoff Game of the year from a Huge undefeated system that has Never lost in 1st round games. The NBA Has 2 Power systems, one is the West Conf. Game of the Month + the MLB Game of the week. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on the Chicago Whitesox at 2:10 eastern. Chicago has won 9 of the last 12 vs rightys and Texas is 1-3 in day games hitting just .164. Rodon has a better era at 2.25 than Lewis for Texas has at 4.00. Home favorites in this range are 55-15 since 2004 off a home favored win at -140 or higher by 5+ runs if they had 10+ hits and the total was 8 or less and the opponent scored 2 or less runs and 5+ hits. Look for Chicago to take another from Texas. On Saturday the NHL Playoff Game of the Year is up and from a perfect round 1 system. The MLB Game of the week goes tonight from a Big system and 2 Major angles. In NBA There is an early Quad system play and the Western Conference Game of the Month at night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most exclusive data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 25, 2016)

Monday Highest rated NBA Playoff round 1 total of the year, 100% MLB Game of the Month, NHL Playoff Historical system + More. MLB Sweeps on Sunday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for monday is on the LA. Dodgers at 10:10 eastern. The Dodgers are the beneficiary od a solid 90# system today that plays on home favorites off a road win and scored 10 or more runs vs a team like the Marlins that are off a road favored win. The Dodgers have won 3 of 4 vs left handers and will see Miami lefty W.Chen who is 0-3 with an Eras near 5. Bright young rookie Stripling makes the start for LA and he has a solid 2.65 Era in 3 starts. Miami has lost 11 of 15 vs right handers. We will back the Dodgers here. On Monday the Highest rated 1st round NBA Playoff Total of the year and the 100% MLB Game of the Month is up along with another NHL Historical system and more. MLB Sweeps on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free Pick. Play on the LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2016)

Tuesday round 1 Triple perfect NBA Play of the year and NBA Totals system up along with an Undefeated MLB Totals system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 7:05 eastern. Chicago fits a powerful 80% database system that pertains to last nights high scoring road dog win. Chicago is now 10-4 on the road and has won 4 of 5 as a road favorite in this range. They have ace C. Sale going on an extra days rest and he has a 2.35 Era vs the Jays and is 4-0 with a 1.69 era this season. Dickey goes for Toronto and he has an elevated 6.10 era and a 7.50 Era vs Chicago. Toronto has lost 8 of 12 at night and will struggle with Sale here tonight. Play on Chicago. On Tuesday the NBA playoff Round 1 Game of the year is up with 3 perfect systems and indicators as well as a powerful totals system. In MLB AN undefeated league wide totals system is the lead play. MLB Top play cashes on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and and put these cutting edge database systems on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on the Chicago White Sox. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 27, 2016)

Hump day power card has 2 NBA Playoff sides from 24-1 and 18-1 Historical systems and the 5* MLB Dog of the month from an amazing dog system that wins by an average 4 runs. MLB Comp play below.

On Wednesday the MLB comp play is on the Boston Redsox at 7:10 eastern. Boston Blasted the Braves 11-4 last night and now plays them at home. Home favorites in this range are 9-0 since 2004 off a -140 or higher road favored win scoring 10 or more runs vs an opponent off a home loss. The Braves are 2-12 vs right handers and 1-9 vs winning teams. The Braves are an unfathomable 0-25 as a dog vs a team that has won at least their last 2 games. They have Norris and his 7.84 road era taking on Wright for Boston who has been stellar and has a 1.40 Era this season. Play on Boston. On Hump day we bring the bang with the 5* MLB Dog of the month from a system that has dogs winning by 4+ runs on average. In the NBA There are 2 plays up from historical systems that are 24-1 and 18-1. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the Giving end of hump day. for the MLB Fee pick. Play on the Boston Redsox. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 28, 2016)

Thursday card has the MLB Game of the Week from a Powerful Database system that dates to 2004 and a big 5* Top play from a Rare 100% NBA Playoff Game 6 Specific Historical system. NHL Comp play below

On Thursday the NHL Comp play is on the Washington Capitals at 8:05 Eastern. The Caps are the 1 seed and have home loss revenge on the Penguins for a loss her a few weeks ago,. Round 2 game 1 home teams are a solid 126-62 all time. Washington has won 20 of 28 at home when the total is 5 or less and 8 of 10 off 3+ games that went under the total. In games off a shutout win they are 3-1. Look for them to get an early jump in the series over the Penguins tonight. On Thursday the head line plays are a rare 100% Game 6 NBA Playoff historical system and the MLB power system Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our industry leading data on your side. For the NHL Playoffs free pick. Play on the Washington Capitals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2016)

Friday The Headliner plays include the A.L. West Divisional Game of the month, 5* NBA Historical system side and an Undefeated Totals system. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets art 7:10 eastern. The Mets are 10-0 at home of they were favored in their last game and 5-1 at home off a home win vs a team also off a home win like the Giants. The Mets also apply to a powerful database system cashing at over 88% since 2004 that pertains to home favorite when both teams are off home wins. The Mets have Matz going tonight and he has been solid going 13+ innings allowing 2 runs in his normal rest starts. SF has Peavy going and he has been dismal with a 6.86 Era. The Mets are 3-0 after a day of and SF is 0-3 on the road off a win where they scored 10 or more runs vs a team also off a win. Play NYM. On Friday a Powerful card takes center stage and has the A.L. West Game of the Month, a 5* NBA Historical playoff system and a perfect Totals system. Thursday card sweeps going 3-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and start your weekend big in Bases and Baskets. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 30, 2016)

Saturday card has a rare 6* Undefeated NBA Totals system, the MLB Total of the week, MLB 3-1 on Friday and an NHL Historical playoff system. MLB Comp play below.
The MLB Comp play on Saturday is on the St. Louis Cardinals at 2:15 eastern. The Cards have won 5 of 7 at home vs Washington and are averaging over 6 runs the past week, while the Nationals are hitting just .197 the past week. St. Lois fits a solid 16-3 power system based on last night home loss. Garcia makes the start and he has won the last 3 vs the Nats and has a 1.29 home Era. Ross for Washington has a 10.11 era vs St. Louis. The Cardinals have won 23 of 33 as a home favorite in this range. Play the Red Birds today. On Saturday the head lines plays are the Rare 6* 100% NBA Totals system, the MLB Total of the Week and a Big NHL Historical super system. MLB 3-1 on Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this exclusive data on your Side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on St. Louis. RV


----------



## golden contender (May 1, 2016)

On Sunday the NBA Eastern Conf. Play of the Year headlines along with the Game 1 18-2 System play in afternoon action and Sunday night ESPN Total. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Oakland A/S at 4:05 eastern. Oakland fits a powerful MLB Database system that is 22-5 and plays on home favorites off a home favored win that scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits, vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs and had 4 or less hits like Houston. The Astros are 1-7 vs Divisional teams, 3-11 on the road and 0-4 vs left handers hitting just .229. Hill is Pitching for Oakland and he has a 2.42 Era which is better than the 5.56 Era that D. Fister has. Play on Oakland. On Sunday the start the Month off big with the NBA Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year backed with 2 Superb systems, The Game 1 West conference 18-2 system is up along with ESPN Sunday night MLB Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and end the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2016)

Monday card has the 1st big 6* MLB Play from a Perfect MLB System. In the NBA its a Game 2 Undefeated super system and an NHL Simulator total. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the Toronto Blue Jays at 7:05 eastern. Toronto has won 4 of 5 when the posted total is 9 to 9.5. They have Texas traveling in tonight and the Rangers are 0-3 as a road dog in this range. The Jays fit a solid 22-4 league wide system that plays on home favorites off a road win, vs an opponent that arrives off a home favored loss. Texas lost at home to LA on Sunday and now have to face Knuckle ball pitcher R.A. Dickey. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Monday a powerful card takes center stage with a Rare 6* in MLB action the first this season from an undefeated league wide system. In NBA We cashed 2 of 3 on Sunday and have a Game 2 undefeated power system. In the NHL a solid simulator is up. NHL Totals 9-1 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with our exclusive system plays. For the MLB Free pick. play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 3, 2016)

Tuesday card has the MLB Total of the Week, a Round 2 Super system play in the NBA, and an NHL historical Playoffs specific system. MLB Comp play below

On Tuesday the MLB Comp play is on the Detroit Tigers at 6:10 eastern. Detroit is a nice dog play here tonight. The Tigers are 9-3 on the road vs right handers and are averaging over 6 runs per game the past week. Cleveland has lost both times as a home favorite in this range and 3 of 4 on Tuesdays. The Tribe has Tomlin going and his lone start here vs Detroit was subpar. He will oppose Verlander who has won 4 of his last 5 road starts in May. They follow him with a solid bullpen that has a 2.70 road Era. Home teams with a total of 8 or less off a road favored loss are 0-6 if they scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits and the opponent is off a road dog win. Play on Detroit tonight. On Tuesday the head liner plays are the Round 2 Double system side, the MLB Total of the Week from a perfect system and an NHL playoff historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with this big triple play. For the MLB Free pick take the Tigers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 4, 2016)

Hump day card has 17-1 NBA Playoff Power system and a Double perfect NHL historical system as well as MLB Power system plays. MLB Early play below.

The MLB Earl...y MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets. Game 956 at 1:10 eastern. The Mets will look to rebound off a dismal game which saw lose to the worst team in the league as they only mustered two hits. The Mets are 8-1 as a home favorite off a home game here they had 2 or less hits. The Braves are 1-10 as a road dog with a total of 8 or less off a +140 or higher road dog win. Home favorites in this range are 16-1 and win by 3 runs per game off a -200 or higher home favored loss by 2 or more runs, if they had 4 or less hits and the opponent is off a road win and both teams had 1 or no errors. Matz goes for the Mets and he has a stellar 0.93 era in his last 3 starts and is 2-0 vs Atlanta. Chacin for the Braves has lost his last 3 to the Mets. Look for New York to take the rubber game. On Wednesday the 17-1 ‪#‎NBAPlayoff‬ Power system headlines along with a Double perfect ‪#‎NHLPlayoff‬ system and MLB Database system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the MLB System play take the NY. Mets.


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2016)

Thursday headlines include the Double perfect NBA 5* Power system Play and the 100% National League Game Of the Month. MLB Sweeps on Wednesday. MLB Comp play below.


On Thursday the MLB comp play is on the Miami at 7:10 eastern. The Marlins are 4-0 vs leftys and averaging over 6 runs in these games. They are 3-0 on Thursday and fit a solid database system that has won 28 of 38 times and pertains to last nights 1 run home favored win win with both teams scoring 4 or less runs. Arizona has lost 6 of 9 vs leftys and 9 of 11 with a total that is 8 to 8.5. They have R. Ray pitching tonight and he has a 6.23 era in his last 3 starts and a 7.71 Era vs Miami. The Marlins Counter with Conley who comes off a stellar 7+ inning shutout over Milwaukee. Look for the Marlins to take the finale. On Thursday a powerful card takes center stage with the National League perfect system game of the month up along with a Double perfect NBA 5* historical super system. MLB Sweeps on Wednesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put there most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick. make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2016)

T.G.I.F Power system card led by the NBA Playoff Western Conference Playoff Game of the Year with 3 Power systems and a 5* MLB Blowout system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on Arizona at 7:35 eastern. Arizona is 4-1 on the road with a total of 7 or less and has Greinke and his 1.93 road Era on the mound. Atlanta fits a database system that is 0-18 and pertains to teams that have lost 8 straight home games. The braves are 1-12 at home and home dogs off a road dog loss in this range are 2-13 vs a team that scored 4 or less runs. They have Blair on the mound and he has a 5.07 home Era. Look for Arizona to take the opener. On Friday a Solid card is up and led by the NBA Western Conference playoff game of the year and as 5* MLB Blowout system and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the MLB Free pick. play on the Arizona Diamondbacks. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2016)

Kentucky Derby day Selection with exotics, 6* NBA 74-4 Power system, 5* 2x Perfect Total +90-22 MLB system and NHL Playoff systems. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on the Baltimore Orioles at 1:05 eastern. The Orioles have won 4 straight in the series here vs Oakland and have gone 11-4 here to start the season. They apply to a solid system that has won 12 of 13 times since 2006 that plays on home teams off a run home win, vs an opponent like Oakland that comes in off a 1 run home dog loss. U.Jimenez is 5-1 vs Oakland and Hill for Oakland is 2-8 in Road May starts in his career. The Orioles are 3-0 home off a 1 run home win. Look for them to take the opener of this DH Today. On Saturday The Derby Day card is up and is led by a huge 6* NBA Playoff side backed with an amazing 74-4 power system, a 5* Double perfect total, NHL historical system and a 90-22 MLB system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash out all day and night on Saturday. For the free MLB Pick. Play on the Baltimore Orioles. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2016)

Monday card has 2 Big 5* Power system plays one is from a 125-24 Playoff system the other has 2 Undefeated systems. In MLB a perfect system blowout that wins by over 3 runs and a Game 6 NHL System side. Sunday goes 3-1. NHL Comp play below.



On Monday the NHL Comp play is on St. Louis at 8:05 eastern. As seen below in the historical grid. Teams at home in game 6 in this exact win and site sequence wrap up the series 75% of the time in game 6 at home. The Blues are 33-12 off a dog win an Dallas is 9-27 as a dog off a home loss and 3-5 in a series when down 3-2. The Blues are 20-10 on the road when the total is 5 or less and we will back them to end it tonight on their home ice. On Monday there are 3 Big plays up. Two big 5* NBA Playoff Payoff system and a Perfect system MLB Blowout that wins by 3.7 runs. Sunday card goes 3-1 for a 2nd straight day. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with or high end data. For the NHL Free pick. Play on St. Louis. RV


HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading LWWLW @ VVHHV:
 Considering win order; considering site order: The team leading LWWLW with site order VVHHV (St. Louis) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2016 NHL and NBA Preliminary rounds:
 series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 17-6 (.739)
 series record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 4-1 (.800)
 series record, NHL only, all rounds: 15-2 (.882)
 series record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 4-0 (1.000)
 Game 6 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 12-11 (.522)
 Game 6 record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 3-2 (.600)
 Game 6 record, NHL only, all rounds: 11-6 (.647)
 Game 6 record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 3-1 (.750)St. Louis


----------



## golden contender (May 10, 2016)

Tuesday card led by the 100% MLB Total of the week from a system that averages over 12 runs per game and an Undefeated 5* Game power system in NBA Playoff action. MLB comp play below.

The MLB comp play is on the under 7.5 runs in the KC at NYY Game at 7:05 eastern. The Yankees have had trouble scoring and have played under in 11 of 15 vs right handers. KC has played under the total in 7 of 10 vs losing teams. This game fits a solid 88% totals system from the database that plays to the under for home favorites in this range off a home favored win scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a road dog loss that scored 4 or less. Tanaka has pitched under in 5 of 6 with a 2.29 era. Medlen for KC has gone under in all 3 road starts and has a 2,29 era away. KC has a solid 2.-2 road bullpen era. Look for this one to stay under tonight. On Tuesday we have another powerful card led by the 100% MLB Total of the week from a system that averages over 12 runs and the 100% NBA Game 5 Power system play on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. for the MLB Free pick. play the Royals and Yankees under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 11, 2016)

Hump day card Led by the NBA Game of the Month in early action, the MLB Power system play of the Week and a Game 7 Historical system play in the NHL. NBA Total below.

On Wednesday the NBA comp Totals play is on the over in the Portland at Golden St game at 10:35 eastern on TNT. This series has seen 12 of the last 15 games play over between these two and the Warriors with Curry back for a 2nd game should be even more potent. They are averaging 115 points at home and the Blazers allow 106 on the road. Look for another high scoring game here as the Blazers have gone over in 5 of their last 6. Play this one over the 216 points. On Wednesday the MLB Power system game of the week is up and headlines along with a 74-5 NBA Power system Game of the Month and an NHL Playoff historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and get on the "Giving end" of hump day. For the NBA Free pick. Play the Blazers and Warriors over the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2016)

Thursday card headliners include the N.L. West Play of the Month and a Triple perfect side play in the NBA Playoffs Game 6 Matchup. MLB on a 9-1 run. NHL Play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the San Jose Sharks at 9:05 eastern. The Sharks will look to take the series here at home tonight after dropping game 6 in Nashville. They are 30-14 with revenge, 19-6 off a loss including 5-1 of late here at home. San Jose has won 17 of 21 vs teams with a winning record. Nashville has lost 16 of 20 on the road as a dog off a home game and will be up against it tonight. Play on San Jose in game 7. On Thursday the Triple perfect Game 6 NBA Playoff system side is along with the N.L. West divisional Play of the month in Baseball. MLB is on a solid 9-1 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this cutting edge data on your side. for the NHL Free pick. Play on San Jose. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2016)

Friday the 13th Headliners are the 6* NHL 100% Totals play, 5* 106-24 NBA 5* System and the A.L. Total of the Month from a system averaging 13+ runs per game. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the Boston Redsox art 7:10 eastern. Boston fits a solid 50-14 System that is based on their blowout win last night. The Sox are averaging over 6 runs per game at home and are 3-0 at home off a 5+ run home win, 19-6 at night and 9-3 here vs Houston. The Astros are 8-19 in night games, 1-10 as a road dog off a 5+ run road loss and have L. Mccullers making his 1st start. Boston has S. Wright on the mound and he has been stellar with a 1.52 Era this season. Look for Boston to take another. The Friday card has a rare 6* NHL Total, Hockey totals are on a 9-1 run. MLB American League Total of the Month from a 100% system that averages over 13 runs. In The NBA Playoffs Game 6 106-24 Playoff system. currently ranked #1 overall all spots last 6+ months combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the MLB Free pick. play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2016)

Saturday card has MLB Power system Play including a 5* total that wins on average by over 3 runs. MLB on a 12-3 run. NHL Playoff Game 1 side up too. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Early Power system Play is on the Chicago White Sox at 1:05 eastern. Chicago is 9-4 in day games, 21-7 vs right handers and 5-1 as a road favorite off a road win. The Yankees are a lousy 2-17 a a home dog off a loss. They have Ivan Nova making his 2nd start against a Chicago team averaging over 6 runs per game the past week. Quintana for the Sox is 6-1 this year with a 1.38 Era. Finally road favorites with a total of 8 or less off a 5+ run road favored win are 15-3 vs a team off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits if both teams played error free ball. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on the Saturday card. Play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 16, 2016)

Monday 5* NBA Game 1 Undefeated Power system dates to 1997 headlines along with the National League Total of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the Pittsburgh Pirates at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates are off a solid road win over the Cubs getting 8 innings from G. Cole. The Pirates are 18-0 at home off a game where their starter went 8+ innings. They qualify in a solid 80% system that pertains to home teams off a road dog win. The Braves are 2-9 vs leftys and 0-4 on Mondays. Perez starts for the Braves and he has a 5.58 era vs the Pirates and a 6.24 road era. Niese has won his last three vs the Braves. Play on the Pirate. On Monday the lead plays are the N.L. Total of the Month and 5* ‪NBA playoffs‬ Game 1 Perfect system side. NBA and MLB Go 3-0 on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with our exclusive data. For the ‪‎MLB‬ ‪Freepick‬. Take Pittsburgh. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 17, 2016)

Tuesday card has 3 Big plays head lining. In the NBA A Double system Round 3 Game 1 Play. MLB has the N.L. East play Of the Month and a 5* Total, both from undefeated systems from the database. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the Chicago Cubs at 8:10 eastern. The Cubs are 7-0 off a loss and 18-2 on the road vs division opponents that are behind them in the standings. They have Hendricks going and he is 4-1 vs the Brewers. Milwaukee has C. Anderson and his 7.43 home Era on the mound. The Brewers have lost 3 of 4 as a home dog in this range and the Cubs are 16-3 at night and averaging over 6 runs on the road. The Cubs also fit a solid database system that pertains to road favorites off a 1 run home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs. Play on Chicago. On Tuesday in MLB Action the lead play is the N.L.East play of the Month and a 5* Totals system. in NBA Playoff action a Double system Round 3 game 1 specific system is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. we are currently ranked #1 overall in all sports over the past 6months. For the Free MLB Pick play on the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2016)

Hump day card has a Rare 6* Game 2 NBA Playoff power System play and the 5* MLB Total of the week from a League wide database system that is perfect since 2004. NHL Playoff Game 3 play below.


The Free NHL Playoff side is on Tampa Bay at 8:05 eastern. Tampa has played well despite being tied. They come home after losing in overtime to a Penguins team that was all out to get the series tied at home. Tampa has won the last 3 here vs Pittsburgh and has won 21 of their last 28 at home. Game 3 road teams off a game 1 loss and game 2 win are under .500 historically in this round and the value lays with Tampa as a nice home dog. Play on the Lightning. On Wednesday jump on the powerful NBA 6* Release backed with a Perfect game 2 system that dates to 1990. In MLB The lead play is the 5* Total of the Week from an undefeated totals system that goes back to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on the Wednesday plays now and Hammer your book good on Hump day. For the NHL Playoffs free pick. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2016)

Thursday Triple play has the 5* Perfect System NBA Game 2 side, the 5* MLB 100% Totals system and a historical NHL playoff system. Top NBA + MLB Plays cash out on Wednesday. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Free play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates will look to take the finale of this 4 game series after dropping one to Atlanta yesterday. They qualify in a big 88% system that pertains to teams off a home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs, vs an opponent off a road dog win scoring 4 or less runs on 10+ hits. The Braves are 0-4 on the road off a road win and 6-17 vs winning teams. Atlanta is 9-26 when playing on Thursdays the last 2+ seasons. We will back lefty J.Locke over Atlanta and Foltynewicz tonight. Play on the Pirates. On Thursday NBA Playoffs Game 2 Perfect system side, NHL Historical system and MLB 5* 100% Totals system plays are up. MLB + Top 6* NBA Cash out On Wednesday. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free MLB Play. Take Pittsburgh. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 20, 2016)

Friday card has the N.L. Game of the Month headlining in MLB along with the Game 4 Of the NHL Eastern Conference finals. MLB Totals play below.


The MLB Totals Play is on the under in the Arizona at St. Louis game. Rotation numbers 959/960 at 8:15 eastern. This game fits a rare low scoring totals system that plays to the under for road teams off a home dog loss that had 2 or less hits vs a team that was a home favorite in their last game. Arizona has gone under in 11 of 16 vs winning teams and 5 of 6 on the road off a home loss. The Cardinals are 3of 3 to the under of late. Martinez foes for the Cards and he shut down Arizona 7 innings no runs in his only appearance and is 4 of 4 under in home May starts. He has a solid 3.14 era this season. Corbin for Arizona has a stellar 1.80 road era. Look for this one to go under tonight. On Friday a powerful MLB Card is up and led by the N.L. Game of the Month from an Undefeated system. In the NHL Playoffs the game 4 historical system is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the MLB Free pick. Play Arizona and St. louis under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2016)

Preakness Stakes Saturday takes center stage. Plays include a 5* Blowout system in MLB along with a 27-0 Total and triple perfect NBA 5* Historical playoff system as well as the Preakness analysis. MLB Road warrior below.


The MLB Comp play is on the Toronto Blue Jays at 2:10 eastern. Toronto has won 6 of 8 as a road favorite in this range and hits 20 points higher in day games. They fit a powerful 85% system that pertains to their blowout win last night. They have J.Happ going and he has a 1.91 road era and that spells trouble for a Twins team that is 1-5 with a .193 batting average vs leftys. Minnesota has lost 14 of 17 this month. Look for Toronto to take another. On Saturday we have a Powerful card that has an afternoon blowout with a 100% system. In evening action a 27-0 MLB Total and a Triple perfect Game 3 NBA Playoff Historical system. The Preakness stakes analysis is up too. Top MLB Play and NHL cash easily on Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the MLB Free pick play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 22, 2016)

Sunday NBA Playoff 3rd round Total of the Year, 5* MLB Dominator from system that wins by 5+ runs. ESPN Play of the Month headline card. Saturday goes 4-1 and Hits on Preakness Stakes. NHL comp Play below.



On Sunday the NHL Comp play is on the over 5 goals in the Tampa Bay at Pittsburgh game at 8:05 eastern. This has been a high scoring series and 10 of 12 here in Pittsburgh have played over. In the series 18 of the last 20 games have had at leas 5 goals scored. The Penguins are 18 of 24 over the total at home if the posted total is 5 or less and 5 of 7 over on Sunday. Tampa has gone over both times they are tied in a series. Play this one over. On Sunday end the week big with a powerful card that included the NBA Playoff 3rd Round 100% Total of the Year, an Early 5* Dominator system that's is winning by an average 5 runs and the ESPN Play of the Month. On Saturday we had the Preakness Winner and went 4-1 overall. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these exclusive system plays on your side. For the NHL free pick. Play Pittsburgh and Tampa Bay to play over 5 goals.


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2016)

Monday rare 6* MLB Total of the Month from a 100% system that averages over 12 runs headlines along with Game 3Historical super system. NBA + MLB Top plays cash big on Sunday. MLB Comp play below

.

On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the Miami Marlins at 7:10 eastern. The Marlins are 5-1 vs left handers and average over 5 runs in those games. They are 5-0 on Mondays and fit a solid 84% system that plays on home favorites off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs scoring 2 or less runs, vs a team off a rod dog loss like Tampa. We will back Chen here over Matt Moore who has lost his last 3 starts and has an elevated 8.36 era in those losses. With Tampa 0-5 on the road off a road loss by 5 or more we will make it Miami tonight. On Monday a powerful card is up and led by the 6* MLB Totals system that averages over 12 runs and an NBA Game 3 Historical Power system side. Both big top plays cash on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and as we start the week bin in Bases and Baskets. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Miami Marlins. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2016)

Tuesday card has the 28-0 NBA Playoff SemI Final Game of the Year and a 100% MLB League wide Power system play. MLB + NBA Top plays win again on Monday. NHL Play below.

The NHL Comp play for Tuesday in Game 6 is on Tampa bay at 8:05 eastern. The Lightning may have taken the heart out of the Penguins in game 5 with a huge comeback win. The Tampa Bay Lightning in Game 5 trailed the Penguins in Pittsburgh by two goals as late as 13:14 into the second period, and by one goal as late as 16:43 into the third period. In the history of best of 7 NHL playoff games from 1939 through 2015, inclusive, road teams trailing by two goals as late as 13:14 into the second period had a game record of 31-429 (.067), and road teams trailing by one goal as late as 16:43 into the third period had a game record of 35-601 (.055). The Lightning are 22-8 at home and 5-2 when leading a series. As seen below home teams in game 6 are 11-5 in this venue to sequence. On Tuesday the NBA Playoff Round 34 Game of the Year is up along with a Huge Undefeated MLB Power system play. Both Top plays hit big for us again on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these Jumbo plays on your side. For the NHL Playoff Free pick. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2016)

T.G.I.F and a powerful card takes center stage led by the MLB 100% System Dog of the month a Rare perfect system 5* MLB Totals and a Game 6 NBA Playoffs historical system. MLB Comp play below
The MLB comp Totals play is on the under in the Chicago at KC Game at 8:15 eastern. This is a right back starter rematch for KC Duffy and Chicago Gonzalez as they met on saturday in a low scoring 2-1 game. More of the same here tonight as home teams like KC off a road dog loss scoring 5 or more runs on 10+ hits in a game where the total was 8 or less are 12-1 to the under vs an opponent off a home loss. Gonzalez has pitched better and has a 3.30 era in his last 3 starts and Duffy has a 2.15 era on the season and has been slowly stretching out as a starter. Chicago has averaged just 2.4 runs the past week and KC has gone under in 13 of 20 vs winning teams and 14 of 19 at home this year. For the MLB Free pick play this one under the total. On Friday a Triple play is up with 2 Big MLB Plays. One is the 100% MLB Dog of the Month, the other a 5* 100% Totals system. In the NBA Its a Game 6 Historical super system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start Memorial Day weekend off big.  For the MLB Free pick. Play KC and Chicago under the total, GC


----------



## golden contender (May 28, 2016)

Saturday NBA Game 6 NBA Playoff historical power system Play + A.L. East 100% total of the Month and big 5* Late night system. MLB Free Play below.

On Saturday the MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:15 eastern. The Mets are off a walk off win last night and have won 6 of 7. They will be plenty motivated as they celebrate the 86 Champion team this weekend. NY is an amazing 21-2 as a game favorite off a 1 run home win and 9-3 vs winning teams. LA is 0-5 a road dog off a loss where they scored 5 or more runs. LA has Madea on the mound and he has a 7.71 era in his last 3 starts and 7.20 vs the Mets. NY Has Syndergaard going and he has a 2.66 Era vs LA and now faces them at home for the first time. He is a solid 3-0 with an 0.82 era of late. Look for the Mets to take another tonight. On Saturday we have another NBA Game 6 Historical power system play as NBA Stays hot cashing with the Cavs last night. In Bases the A.L. East total of the Month is up and has an Undefeated database totals system and a big evening 5* Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to cash in on Memorial day weekend. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2016)

Sunday 100% ESPN Total of the Month + 5* MLB 20-2 Power system play headline the Sunday card.  MLB Play below.

The MLB Free Play is on Oakland at 4:05 eastern. Oakland o off a bg blowout win 12-3 over Detroit and that win sets them up in a Powerful 82% system that plays on home favorites off a 5+ runs win scoring 10+ runs. The Tigers are just 3-6 and hit .211 vs leftys. They have Pelfrey going and he has a 6.32 era this year and a 11.04 era vs Oakland. Hill is on the Mound for Oakland and he has a 2.18 Era and went 7 scoreless in his only start vs Detroit. Look for Oakland to take this one. On Sunday the ESPN MLB Sunday night Baseball Total of the Month headlines and is backed with a rare undefeated totals system. There is also a 20-2, 5* Power system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on both now and end the week big. For the Free Pick. Play on Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2016)

On Memorial day in the evening the Game 7 NBA Play is on Golden St at 9:00 eastern on TNT. As seen below in the Historical graph. Game 7 home teams that lost game 1, won game 2, lost games 3 and 4 then won game 5 and 6 are 5-2 in any round, and have won the only 2 times in Conference finals history. All game 7 home teams are 100-24 and have won 18 of the last 21. The Warriors, as far as the 7 point spread go are 5-1 to the spread here vs OKC, and 8-3 as a home favorite from 6.5 to -9. The Warriors are 4-1 ats at home with rest off a spread win by 10 or more as a road dog of 4 or less. OKC is 0-3 ats as a road dog from +5 or more off a home favored spread loss of late. Finally. Road dogs of 5 or more with a total of 200 or higher that failed to cover as a home favorite of 4 or less, despite scoring 100 or more are 0-8 straight up and ats vs an opponent that scored 100 or more and covered by 7 or more as a road dog like Golden St. These road dogs lose by an average 20 points. OKC Blew a huge chance in game 6 as road teams like the Warriors down eight points after three quarters had a game record of only 17-82. The Warriors have perhaps the best home court in the league and will likely win this one. On Memorial day the lead plays are the NBA Total of the Month with a Never lost game 7 NBA Totals system and a Double system Dominator in MLB Action. Contact at golencontender@aol.com to jump on now and start the week big. Fore the Free NBA Play Go with The Warriors. See the historical grid below. GC


HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWLLWW @ HHVVHV:
 Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWLLWW with site order HHVVHV (Golden State) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2016 NHL and NBA Quarterfinals rounds:
 Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 13-4 (.765)
 Game 7 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 2-0 (1.000)
 Game 7 record, NBA only, all rounds: 5-2 (.714)
 Game 7 record, NBA only, Semifinals round: 2-0 (1.000)-GST


----------



## golden contender (May 31, 2016)

Tuesday card has a Big undefeated 5* Totals system and a Triple perfect blowout in MLB action. Monday card hits 2 of 3. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the SF. Giants at 7:05 eastern. The Giants are 11-1 on the road off a road game and 4-0 on the road off a road favored loss by 2+ runs scoring 4 or less. Last nights loss sets up SF in a 42-14 league wide system that plays on road favorites off a road favored loss at -140 or higher by 2 or more runs. The Braves are 0-5 at home off a home win scoring 5 or more runs and 0-7 as a home dog in this range. SF is 60-26 the last few seasons in May. They have Peavy on the mound and he has won the last 3 vs Atlanta. Wisler for the Braves is 0-5 at home. Look for the Giants to bounce back. On Tuesday 2 powerful MLB Play are up a 5* Totals system and a triple perfect blowout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the Month big with exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the SF. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2016)

Thursday Headliner plays include the Double perfect 2016 NBA Playoff Total of the year and the MLB Total of the Week from a perfect totals system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Thursday is on the Philadelphia Phillies at 7:05 eastern. The Phillies should find things much easier tonight against the Brewers than they did last night vs Washington. The Phillies are 5-1 as a home favorite off a home dog loss and home favorites since 2004 win at an 80% clip off a home dog loss where they scored 2 or less runs and are taking on a team off a home dog win like Milwaukee. The Brewers are 0-3 on the road off a home dog win and have Anderson on the mound. Anderson has an elevated 5.33 road Era and a 7.84 era vs the Phillies. Eickhoff for Philadelphia has a solid 2.18 home Era. Look for the Phillies to take the opener. On Thursday the 2016 NBA Total of the year takes center stage and has 2 long term NBA Totals systems that are undefeated. In MLB Action the Total of the Wee is up and has a Perfect totals system and several key angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Philadelphia. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 3, 2016)

Friday MLB Card has a rare 6* MLB Blowout from a perfect system hat wins on average 4 runs and a 5* Undefeated MLB Totals system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is to play the under 8.5 runs ion the Seattle at Texas game at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has played under 13 of 17 times since 2004. Play the under for road dogs like Seattle that scored 10 or more runs as a road favorite vs an opponent like Texas off a road loss. Seattle has played under in 6 of 8 vs winning teams. Texas has gone under in 3 of 4 with a day off. The Rangers have Darvish going and he looked good in his first start this year and he has gone under in his last 3 starts vs Seattle. T. Walker for the Mariners has a solid 2.77 road era . Play this one under. On Friday start the weekend big in Bases with a rare 6* Blowout system that wins on average by 4 runs. There is also a 5* Perfect system totals system play. NBA Top total cashed big on Thursday. Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the MLB Free Pick. Play Seattle and Texas under 8.5 runs. RV


----------



## golden contender (Jun 4, 2016)

Saturday card has the Stanley Cup Finals Play of the Year backed with a Powerful Historical system. In MLB a Triple Perfect totals system headlines. MLB Top play cashes out on Friday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 4:10 eastern. The Mets are 21-2 a a road favorite off a road favored win where they scored 5 or more runs and they are 12-5 in Day games. Road favorites off a -140 or higher road favored win that scored 5+ runs on 10+ hits are 24-8 vs a team that scored 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits. Miami is 5-11 in day games and has dropped 6 of 8 as a home dog in this range. They have Lefty Nicolino going and he is 1-3 with a 5.24 era at home. Colon for the Mets has an extra day of rest and a solid 3.47 era on the year. He has been super in his last 2 starts here allowing just 1 run in 17 innings. Make it the Mets today. On Saturday the Headliner plays include the Stanley Cup System Play of the Year. In MLB a Powerful card is led by the Triple perfect Totals Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this High end data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2016)

Sunday 5* 100% NBA Finals Game 2 Power system Play + ESPN Sunday night Baseball totals system play headline for Sunday.

The MLB comp play is on Washington. Game 951 at 1:10 eastern. The Nationals are 22-1 as a favorite of 130 or more if they allowed 6+ runs in their last game. They fit a tight system here that is 22-5 and plays on road favorites in this range  off a -200 or higher road favored loss by 2+ runs and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent like the Reds off a home dog win scoring 5+ runs. These teams win by over 3 runs on average. The Nats are 6-1 on the road with a total that is 9 to 9.5 and the Reds are 11-26 vs winning teams. Roark for Washington has a 1.89 era vs Cincy and a solid 2.70 era this year. Moscot for the Reds has a 7.13 era. Play on Washington in this one. NBA Finals Undefeated Game 2 system and ESPN Sunday night MLB Total lead the way today. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big in Bases and Baskets. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2016)

Monday MLB Card is headlined by a 5* Perfect system total an  Late night Undefeated system side. NHL Game 4 Play below.

The Stanley Cup Game 4 NHL Comp Play is on San Jose at 8:05 eastern. The Sharks won game 3 here to get back into the series and they are now 12-3 at home vs Pittsburgh. Road teams up 2-1 in game 4 where the home team won the first 3 games are 57-72 all time in playoff history. San Jose is 8-4 in game 4 when down 2-1 and 23-8 vs winning teams. We will back the Sharks to tie things up tonight. On Monday a Powerful MLB Card takes center stage and is led by a 5* MLB Totals play with an Undefeated system and a Late night Perfect system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on both now and start the week big in bases. For the NHL Game 4 free pick. Go with San Jose.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 7, 2016)

Tuesday MLB Perfect system Dog of the Month is up along with an Undefeated totals system that dates to 2004 and averages 13 runs. Both plays have Multiple power angles too. MLB Road warrior comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the Chicago Cubs on the run line -1.5 runs at 7:05 eastern. The Cubs are averaging over 6 runs per game on the road whole the Philies are hitting .227 at home and average under 3 runs per game. The Cubs are 9-3 as a road favorite in this range while the Phillies are 3-11 as a home dog in this range. The Cubs also fit a solid 91% database system that plays on certain road favorites off a -140 or higher road favored win scoring 5 or more runs if the total is 8 or less and their opponent scored 4 or less runs. Hendricks for Chicago has a 2.70 Era and 2.30 vs the Phillies. Eickhoff has a 3.93 era and has lost 8 of 10 starts. Play the Cubs in this one. On Tuesday a solid card is up and led by an Undefeated totals system that averages over 13 runs and the 100% MLB Underdog Game of the month that also has 7 big angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of our industry leading data on your side. Tomorrow our highest rated 7* NBA Play will headline. For tonight. Play the Cubs on the run line at -1.5 runs as the MLB Free pick. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2016)

Wednesday card is headlined by the Highest rated 7* 2016 NBA Playoff Game of the Year and the MLB Blowout perfect system Game of the week. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play for Hump day is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets apply to a solid 89% MLB League wide database system that plays on road favorites off a road favored loss while scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits, vs an opponent off a home dog win scoring 4 or less runs on 10 or more hits like the Pirates. Pittsburgh is just 9-15 vs winning teams and has Jameson Taillon up for AAA to make his debut against Noah Syndergarrd who is 4-1 on the road with a solid 1.85 Era and a 1.10 Era in his last 3 starts. Look for the Mets to take this one. On Hump day the 2016 7* NBA Playoff game of the Year from a 3 Perfect systems takes center stage along with the MLB Blowout system Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick the Pirates walk the plank tonight. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2016)

Thursday N.L. Total of the Month + MLB Dominator system Headline tonight after a big sweep on Wednesday led by the NBA Winner on the Cavs. NHL Game 5 Play below.



The NHL Stanley Cup finals Game 5 play is on the Pittsburgh Penguins at 8:05 eastern. Pittsburgh has been a step quicker in every game even the one they lost in this cup final. They may have broken the Sharks after their big game 4 road win. Teams up 3-1 with the loss coming in game 3 are 38-16 in Playoff history in game 5. The Penguins are 24-4 as a home favorite off a road dog win. Look for Pittsburgh to clinch a cup at home for the first time tonight. On Thursday the Lead plays are the MLB National League Total of the Month from an undefeated system and a big Dominator system side. Wednesday card sweeps going 3-0 after cashing the 7* NBA Playoff Game of the Year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NHL Stanley Cup Finals Game 5 free pick. Play on Pittsburgh. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2016)

Friday Triple Perfect Game 4 NBA Finals release headlines along with a 100% Totals system that beats the posted line by over 3 runs. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the Colorado Rockies at 8:40 eastern. Colorado off an impressive 11-5 win over the pirates has San Diego coming in and the Padres are 1-8 of late on the road. Colorado fits a powerful 88% Database system that plays on home favorites off a home win that scored 10 or more runs and are taking on a team off a -140 or higher home favored loss like the Padres.. Colorado has strikeout machine J. Gray going and he has won 3 of 4 at home and has a stellar 1.96 Era vs San Diego. The Padres counter with Cashner who has lost his last 3 on the road with a 5.40 road era. Look for Colorado to take the opener. On Friday a Powerful card takes center stage led by the NBA Game 4 Triple perfect system side, NBA 10-1 spread run after cashing 7* Goy on Wednesday. In Bases the 5* MLB Totals system is up and beats the posted total by over 3 runs on average. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the Weekend big in Baskets and bases. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2016)

Saturday top plays include the 6* Copa America Play of the year from a 100% angle dating to 1980, N.L. West perfect system Game of the Month, Belmont Stakes analysis and more. Friday card goes 3-0-1. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB comp Play on the NY. Yankees at 7:05 eastern on FOX. The Yankees fit a 22-6 power system that plays on home teams off a home favored win and scored 4 or less runs with a total that was 10 or more against an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits like Detroit. Yanks have won 5 straight and are averaging over 6 runs the past week. Tanaka has a solid 2.37 era and Verlander has a 5+ road era. Play on NYY. On Saturday the Belmont Stakes analysis is up along with the 100% MLB N.L. West Game of the Month and the highest rated 6* Copa America Soccer Play of the year with a 100% Angle that is undefeated since 1980. Friday card sweeps. Contact at goldencontender@Aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NYY. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2016)

Sunday card headliners include a double perfect Early MLB Totals System Play, the 5* 100% NHL Game 6 Historical side and The Perfect system Play on Sunday night Baseball on ESPN. Copa America Soccer comp play below.

The free Copa America play is on Brazil at 8:30 eastern. Brazil as seen below has won 30 of 42 in the series with Peru. The top two teams through the first two match days in Group B will look to book a place in the Copa America quarterfinals in the final match of the group. There is a chance that Brazil and Peru could both advance if they draw in this game, even if Ecuador win, and then it would come down to goal difference, with all three teams sitting on five points. Brazil will look to make a statement in this game. Play on Brazil. On Sunday the 5* NHL Game 6 Stanley Cup Finals Historical super system side lead the way along with an Early Totals Play with 2 Perfect Indicators and the Perfect system Play on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and End the Week big. For the Fee Pick. Play on Brazil tonight. RV


Games won: 30 
Games drawn: 9 
Games lost: 3

27 Dec 1936 Brazil v Peru W 3-2 Copa America 
21 Jan 1942 Brazil v Peru W 2-1 Copa America 
24 Apr 1949 Brazil v Peru W 7-1 Copa America 
10 Apr 1952 Peru v Brazil D 0-0 Panamerican Championship 
19 Mar 1953 Peru v Brazil L 1-0 Copa America 
01 Feb 1956 Brazil v Peru W 2-1 Copa America 
06 Mar 1956 Brazil v Peru W 1-0 Panamerican Championship 
31 Mar 1957 Peru v Brazil W 0-1 Copa America 
13 Apr 1957 Peru v Brazil D 1-1 FIFA World Cup 
21 Apr 1957 Brazil v Peru W 1-0 FIFA World Cup 
10 Mar 1959 Brazil v Peru D 2-2 Copa America 
05 Feb 1962 Peru v Brazil W 1-3 SA NOVOS 
10 Mar 1963 Brazil v Peru W 1-0 Copa America 
04 Jun 1966 Brazil v Peru W 4-0 International friendly 
08 Jun 1966 Brazil v Peru W 3-1 International friendly 
14 Jul 1968 Peru v Brazil W 3-4 International friendly 
17 Jul 1968 Peru v Brazil W 0-4 International friendly 
07 Apr 1969 Brazil v Peru W 2-1 International friendly 
09 Apr 1969 Brazil v Peru W 3-2 International friendly 
14 Jun 1970 Brazil v Peru W 4-2 FIFA World Cup 
30 Sep 1975 Brazil v Peru L 1-3 Copa America 
04 Oct 1975 Peru v Brazil W 0-2 Copa America 
10 Jul 1977 Brazil v Peru W 1-0 FIFA World Cup 
01 May 1978 Brazil v Peru W 3-0 International friendly 
14 Jun 1978 Brazil v Peru W 3-0 FIFA World Cup 
28 Apr 1985 Brazil v Peru L 0-1 International friendly 
01 Apr 1986 Brazil v Peru W 4-0 International friendly 
10 May 1989 Brazil v Peru W 4-1 International friendly 
24 May 1989 Peru v Brazil D 1-1 International friendly 
03 Jul 1989 Brazil v Peru D 0-0 Copa America 
18 Jun 1993 Brazil v Peru D 0-0 Copa America 
10 Jul 1995 Brazil v Peru W 2-0 Copa America 
26 Jun 1997 Brazil v Peru W 7-0 Copa America 
04 Jun 2000 Peru v Brazil W 0-1 FIFA World Cup 
25 Apr 2001 Brazil v Peru D 1-1 FIFA World Cup 
15 Jul 2001 Brazil v Peru W 2-0 Copa America 
16 Nov 2003 Peru v Brazil D 1-1 FIFA World Cup 
27 Mar 2005 Brazil v Peru W 1-0 FIFA World Cup 
18 Nov 2007 Peru v Brazil D 1-1 FIFA World Cup 
01 Apr 2009 Brazil v Peru W 3-0 FIFA World Cup 
14 Jun 2015 Brazil v Peru W 2-1 Copa America 
17 Nov 2015 Brazil v Peru W 3-0 FIFA World Cup 
12 Jun 2016 Peru v Brazil  Copa America


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2016)

Monday Triple Play has the 18-0 NBA Finals Game 5 system Play, a 26-2 MLB Total and a 5* 100% Dominator system. Sunday card sweeps at 4-0, MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the Toronto Blue Jays on the run line at -1.5 runs at 7:05 eastern. The Jays have won 7 of 8 here vs the Phillies and apply to a powerful system that is 58-9 since 2004 playing on home favorites in this range off home win scoring 10 or more runs with 1 or less errors vs an opponent off a road dog loss scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits also with 1 or less errors, like the Phillies. Philadelphia is 0-8 on Monday and 0-3 this year on the road off a 1 run road loss. Eickhoff is 0-5 on the road with a 6.41 Era. R.A. Dickey for the Jays has won his last 3 starts vs Philly and has a 2.60 era over his last 3 starts. Play the Jays. On Monday 3 Powerful plays take center stage. The 18-0 NBA Finals Power system play, the 5* 100% MLB Dominator system play and a 26-2 totals system play. Sunday card sweeps at 4-0. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big in bases and baskets. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Toronto -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 14, 2016)

Tuesday In bases the MLB Game of the Month Power system side and a Rare 100% MLB Totals system that beats the line by an average 5 runs headline the card. Currently ranked #1 on several networks in overall sports. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on Boston at 7:10 eastern. The Redsox are 9-1 as a home favorite off a road favored loss by 2 or more scoring 4 or less and are hitting .301 and scoring 6.4 runs per game at home. The Orioles are in and have lost 10 of 13 on the road with a total that is 8 to 8.5. Home favorites off a road favored loss scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits are 26-8 since 2004 vs an opponent off a +140 or higher road dog loss. we will back Price and Boston over Balty and Tillman tonight. On Tuesday a Powerful card is up and led by the MLB Game of the Month and a Rare totals system that beats the posted totals line by over 5 runs on average. We are currently ranked #1 overall in all sports on several networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put this powerful data on your side. For the MLB free pick. play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2016)

Thursday plays are headlined by the 100% MLB Total of the week, the Triple perfect NBA finals Game 6 system play on ABC TV and a Copa America Play in Soccer. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets erupted scoring double digits last night and that sets them up in big Database system that has a 56-12 record since 2004 playing on certain home favorites off a home favored win off a home favored win scoring 10 or more runs vs a team that scored 2 or less runs if the total is 8 or less and both teams had 1 or no errors, The Mets have Colon going and he has been stellar with a 2.73 home Era, allowing 3 or less runs in 11 of his 12 starts. He will oppose the Pirates Nicolino who is 1-4 with a 6.20 road Era this year. The Pirates have lost 13 of the last 18. Look for the Mets to take the finale. On Thursday a Powerful card takes center stage as we have 3 perfect systems and historical indicators in NBA Finals game 6 tonight. NBA has cashed 13 of the last 15 against the spread. MLB Total of the week from an undefeated totals system dating to 2004 is up along with a solid Copa America Soccer side. We are ranked #1 on several top sites. Last night MLB Sweeps. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2016)

Friday headliners include the Interleague 100% System Game of the Month and a Double system totals play in MLB. We also have another powerful Copa America Play in Soccer. MLB Comp play below

The MLB comp play for Friday is on the Chicago Cubs -1.5 on the run line at 2:20 Eastern. The Cubs are 15.3 off a loss and they fit a solid system that is 35-9 since 2004 ths plays on certain home favorites off a road loss vs an opponent like Pittsburgh also off a road loss. The pirates have lost 7 of the last 8 and are 8-42 long term as a road dig of +225 or higher. The Cubs have won 3 of the last 4 here in the series and have Arietta on the mound and he is 11-1 with a 1.41 era vs the Pirates. Liriano is on the mound for the Pirates and he allowed 8 runs here earlier in the year in 4 innings and has a dismal 7.09 road era this season. Look for the Cubs to take this one. On Friday the head liner plays are the interleague game of the month and a 5 unit totals system. There is also a powerful copa American soccer play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on the Cubs at -1.5 runs today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2016)

Saturday the Highest Rated MLB Divisional Total of the Year headlines the card along with a 5* Perfect system blowout side. MLB Comp total below.



On Saturday the MLB Comp totals play is on the Under in the Texas at St. Louis game at 4:10 eastern. The Cardinals have stayed under in 3 straight at home of a home loss and scored 2 or less runs. Texas has gone under in 5 of 6 as a road dog in this range. This game fits a solid system that has cashed 19 of 24 times to the under since 2004 and plays under for certain home favorites off a 1 run loss with a total that was 8 or less if they had 4 or less hits and 0 errors, The Cards have C. Martinez going and he has a solid 1.61 era in his last 3 and he opposes Texas right N. Martinez who makes his first start this season. St. Louis has gone under in 4 of the last 5. Play this one under. On Saturday a 5* MLB Blowout system and the Divisional total of the year headline a powerful card. We are ranked #1 on several sites. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put his high end data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play Texas and St. Louis under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 21, 2016)

Tuesday Triple Play has a Powerful Copa America Play in Soccer and 2 Big MLB Plays. Both are from Undefeated systems dating to 2004, one is a total the other a side with 6 big angles. MLB Goes 2-1 on Monday. MLB Comp pay below.

The MLB Totals play is on the Under 8 runs in the San Francisco at Pittsburgh game at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates off a big win over Bumgarner last night are 12 of 14 under at home off a home win scoring 2 or less runs. They qualify in a solid 80% league wide totals system that pertains to home dogs off a home dog win where both teams scored 2 or less runs. SF has played under in 9 of 11 on Tuesdays. Cueto for the Giants has a solid 2.10 era and a 2.23 era vs the Pirates. W.Boscan making his first start for the Pirates was solid in AAA and there 6 score less last out. Play this one under. On Tuesday a triple play power card is up with 2 Undefeated MLB Plays a side and a total. MLB Cashes 2 of 3 on Monday as we continue to lead several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the under in the Giants at Pirates game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2016)

Thursday top plays include a big 5* MLB Blowout from a 100% system that wins by an average 7-2 score since 2004 and the MLB Undefeated totals system of the week. MLB road warrior play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:05. The Mets are ok after learning Syndergaard and Cespedes will avoid the DL after leaving the game on Wednesday. Now they will look to turn the tables on Atlanta who embarrassed them with a 3 game sweep at Citifield last weekend. The Mets are 7-0 here and 13-1 as a favorites off a 1 run win scoring 4 or less runs. The Braves are 1-11 as a home dog from +125 to +175 and just had their 6 game win streak snapped. The Mets have Harvey and he has better current form with a 2.84 era in last 3 starts compared to 9.20 for Braves starter Wisler. The Mets are also in a solid 19-3 system that plays on certain road favorites off a home win vs a team off a road dog loss. Mets take the opener tonight. On Thursday the head liner plays are the MLB Perfect system Total of the Week and the 5* Big Blowout system that wins by an average 5 runs per game the last 12+ seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the Industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2016)

Friday MLB headliners include the 100% American League System Game of the Month a Triple perfect Totals system and more. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the Boston RedSox at 8:05 eastern. Boston has D. Price on the mound and they are scoring 5.5 runs per game on the road. N. Martinez was shaky in his first start for Texas and could struggle again here against this vaunted Boston lineup. For further support we head to the MLB League wide systems database and offer this nice system. Play on road favorites at -140 or higher that come in off a home favored win at -140 or more and scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent like Texas that is off a home win. these road favorites have won all 9 times they have applies since 2004. Play on Boston. On Friday a powerful MLB card takes center stage and is led by the 100% American league Game of the Month and a Powerful triple perfect totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this award winning data on your side as we continue to cash in bases. For the MLB free pick we will go with Boston over Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 25, 2016)

Big Saturday card up with a 38-0 MLB Revenge Game of the Year, a 5* Copa America Power Angle Play and an Undefeated MLB Total. MLB Top play cashes out on Friday. MLB 3* Dog below.

The MLB 3* Comp play is on the Texas Rangers at 9:20 eastern. Texas was shocked at home 8-7 last night by Boston. Tonight they will turn the tables. They are 8-0 at home off a home loss and 11-2 as a home dog of late. The Rangers are 19-8 vs winning teams and 10-1 on Saturday. To the database we go and we see that road favorites with a total of 9.5 or more off a -200 or higher 1 run road favored win scoring 5+ run lose 80% of the time since 2004 vs an opponent off a 1 run home dog loss if they scored 5+ runs. Knuckle ball pitcher S. Wright for Boston was hit hard in his lone start here vs Texas and he takes on A.J Griffin who has won 5 of 6 and has a 1.93 home era. Play on Texas tonight. On Saturday the 38-0 MLB Revenge Game of the Year takes center stage along with an undefeated totals system and a 5* Copa America Play are up. Friday top play cashes easily and we continue atop several high end leader board. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Powerful industry leading data on your side. For the MLB 3* Dog. Boston is Texas toast tonight. Play on the Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2016)

Sunday card has MLB and Soccer. The Triple perfect angle ESPN Sunday night Total of the Month along with a 5* Blowout system is up along with another solid soccer side. Saturday sweeps. Euro 2016 Comp play below.

The Euro 16 power play is on Germany,at 12 noon eastern. Germany has big time 3-1 revenge for their loss to Slovakia last month. This time they wont play around, especially after a score less draw with Poland. Slovakia making it this far is a big accomplishment, as they. played in an easier group. Germany takes this one today. Play on Germany. On Sunday we have another powerful system card as come off the big Saturday sweep. Today its the Sunday night Triple perfect ‪‎ESPN‬ Sunday night total of the Month and a 5* Blowout along with a soccer side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the ‪‎Euro 2016‬ ‪#freepicks‬. We will back Germany. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 27, 2016)

Monday card led by the 100% A.L. East total of the Month and the Undefeated system Play in the Late ESPN Game. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the Arizona Diamondbacks at 9:40 eastern. Arizona has won 8 of the last 10 and all 4 vs the Phillies this season. Philadelphia is 1-9 on Mondays and hits just .224 vs leftys. R. Ray for Arizona has been solid of late with a 2.84 era in his last 3 starts. Velasquez for the Phillies has a 5.79 road era and a 8.78 era in his last 3 starts. Home favorites in this range off a road dog loss by 2 or more runs while scoring 5+ runs and 10+ hits are cashing 88% long term vs a team like Philly also off road dog loss. Look for Arizona to take another from Philly. On Monday the A.L. East Undefeated Total of the Month headlines along with the 100% ESPN Late night Super system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the Most powerful data available. For the MLB Free pick. Go with Arizona. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2016)

Tuesday MLB Card has a Rare 6* MLB Triple perfect totals system and a 19-1 MLB Dominator system. Monday Top play hit easily with Boston and Tampa playing over the total. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the Under 9 runs in the LA. Dodgers at Milwaukee game at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a solid under system for road teams like the Dodgers that are off a road dog win and are taking on a team off a 1 run home dog loss. These games have gone under 21 of 30 times and if our road team is favored the system drops to 7-1 under. Urias for LA Has stated to pitch well and has a 2.35 era in his last 3 starts. Anderson for Milwaukee has been far more effective at home. Look for this game to go under. On Tuesday the Headliner plays are the rare 6* Triple perfect MLB Totals system and a 19-1 MLB Dominator. Monday top play cashes by the 3rd inning. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Dodgers and Brewers under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 29, 2016)

Hump day MLB Card has a 5* MLB Undefeated totals system and the Perfect system Game of the week. MLB Top total wins again last night. MLB Play below.

The MLB comp Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 976 at 8:15 eastern. The Cards fit a powerful system that pertain to home favorites off a road win scoring 5+ runs vs an opponent off a home loss. KC is 1-10 as a road dog off a home game and has lost 3 straight as a road dog in this range. These two switch venues in this ser...ies and the Cards are a solid 10-1 as a home favorite with a total of 8 or less off a road game. C. Martinez has been superb of late with a 0.81 era in his last 3 starts. Volquez for KC has a dismal 7.09 road era and a 10.05 era in his last 3 starts. Look for St. Louis to take this one. On Wednesday a powerful MLB Card is up and led by a big 5* MLB Totals system and the MLB Play of the Week both from perfect league wide systems dating to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to crush bases. Play on St. Louis in this one.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2016)

Thursday Headliner plays include a 5* CFL Totals system on ESPN 2 and a Big Triple Perfect MLB Dominator system side amd 100% MLB Total of the week. MLB Totals Play below.

 The MLB Totals Play is on the under in the Minnesota at Chicago game at 2:10 eastern. The Whitesox are 14-1 under in the last game of a home series vs a left off 3+ right handers and 20 of 30 under in day games. The Twins are 11-1 under in the last game of a road series if their starters went less than 4 innings last out. The Twins have Milone on the mound and he has a 2.02 era over 8 career starts vs Chicago. Rodon for Chicago has pitched under in 6 of his 7 home starts. Play this one under the total. On Thursday a powerful card takes center stage and is led by the 5* CFL Totals system live on ESPN 2 and a Triple perfect MLB Dominator system side. MLB has been cashing big and we rank #1 on several high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the Month big with our high end data. For the MLB Free pick. Play The Twins and Whitesox under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2016)

T.G.I.F and July starts off big with the MLB Non Divisional Play of the year from a big blowout system and an Undefeated totals system that averages over 15 runs on average. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the St. Louis Cardinals at 8:15 eastern. The Cards are off a pair of home loss and should bounce back nicely here as they apply to an 85% system that pertains to home teams off a home loss with 3 or less hits vs an opponent like Milwaukee off a home dog loss. The cards are 16-2 as a home favorite in this range off a home favored -140 or higher loss. The Brewers are 2-9 as a road dog off a home dog loss. The Cards average over 5 runs in divisional play. J. Garcia has better numbers than Garza and he has allowed 1 run in 17 innings winning his last 2 home starts vs Milwaukee.. Look for the Cardinals to take the opener. On Friday we start the month off big with the 100% MLB Non divisional Play of the year and a massive totals play from a big system that has averaged over 15 runs. MLB is 36 games over .500 since mid April. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and dominate on the Diamond. For the MLB Free pick. Play on St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2016)

Saturday highest rated National League West Total of the Year takes center stage along with a powerful 5* ‪MLB‬ Blowout system. Euro 2016 Semifinal Play below.

On Saturday for the Euro 16 Comp play we will back Italy to advance past Germany. World cup winning Germany will face a big challenge from powerhouse squad Italy in the quarterfinals of the 2016 European Championship at the Nouveau Stade de Bordeaux. Italy took down Spain 2-0 in their last game and has never lost to Germany in a meaningful game. They are 4-1-1 in the series against them. The Germans are undefeated in this tourney and shook down Slovakia. This will be a far tougher task today. This will be a great game and Italy has a great chance to advance and if they stick to the game plan that worked against Spain they can pull the upset. Play Italy to advance. On Saturday we light up 4TH Of July weekend with the N.L. West Totals Play of the Year from a Rare Totals system. There is also a massive 5* Blowout system on the card. Contact at goldencontender@Aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the ‪‎Euro2016‬ Match we will take Italy to advance. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunday MLB "Total" Domination card has a rare 6* 100% ESPN Totals release from a Perfect system and an Early 96% Banger system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Washington Nationals at 1:35 eastern. Washington is off a blowout loss last night which sets them up in a league wide system that has won all 12 times since 2004. We are playing on home teams off a 5+ run home favored loss at -200 or more if they had 4 or less hits in the loss and their opponent had 10+ hits. These teams win by an average 6-3 score. The Nats are 5-1 off a home loss by 5+ runs. The Reds are 1-6 on the road off a 5+ run road win. The Reds have a 5.91 bullpen era and Lamb makes the start with his 6.75 road Era. Giolito makes his 2nd start today. In his first start he went 4 innings allowing just 1 hit and didn't return after a long rain delay. We realize this ones like giving snow in the winter, but Washington gets this one. On Sunday end the week big with a Rare 6* ESPN Top rated 100% Totals system play and an early 96% MLB Banger system. MLB has been killing it and ranks number one on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free Pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2016)

4th Of July MLB Perfect system Power plays headline the Monday card. MLB Comp run line play below.

On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs on the run line at -1.5 at 2:30 eastern. The Cubs are back home after getting swept by the Mets. They will take on a Reds team they have beat 9 of 10 times. and they qualify in a power system that plays on certain home favorites off a road favored loss vs a team off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less like the Reds. Chicago is 6-1 as a home favorite off a road loss and average over 6 runs vs Division teams. Reed for the Reds is 0-3 with a 9.00 era. Hendricks for the Cubs has a 1.79 home era. Cubs coast in this one. On The 4th July a solid card takes center stage with Powerful perfect system plays. MLB is raking again this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the week started off with a bang. For the MLB Comp play. Take Chicago at 1-5. runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 5, 2016)

Tuesday headliner plays include the Perfect system MLB Game of the Week and a solid 91% Totals system. MLB Comp system play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Phillies. Game 954 at 7:05 eastern. The Phillies have won 6 of the last 7 and are 5-0 as a home favorite of -140 or more off a 5+ home win. Atlanta is 3-9 on Tuesdays and 2-8 as a road dog off a 5+ run road loss. Foltynewicz goes for the Braves and he has a 6.75 era vs the Phillies and 4.91 on the road this year. Eflin for Philadelphia has a 3.17 home era. The Phillies also fit a 58-15 long term power system that plays on home favorites off a home favored win by 5 or more runs. Look for the Phillies to take another from Atlanta. On Tuesday the MLB Perfect system game of the week is up along with a solid MLB Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5369 to Get on both now and out this high end statistical data on your side tonight. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Phillies.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 8, 2016)

T.G.I.F and the N.L. Central highest rated play this season from a 100% system headlines a powerful card that also has a Big CFL System. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the San Francisco Giants. Game 914 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants have a pitching advantage with Samardjiza over Corbin who has a 5.53 era in his last 3 starts. The Giants fit a powerful 88% long term database system that plays on certain home favorites off a home favored win if they scored 5 or more runs in their last game, vs an opponent like Arizona that comes in off a home loss and scored 4 or less runs. Look for the Giants to take the opener. On Friday a powerful MLB Card takes center stage and is led by the N.L. Central play of the year and a CFL Play in football which cashed nicely on Thursday along with MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the SF. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 9, 2016)

Saturday card has Rare 6* MLB Alert from an undefeated league wide database system that wins by an average 5 runs per game + an Early double perfect 5* system side. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Toronto. Game 966 at 1:05 eastern. The Jays have won 7 of 8 here vs Detroit and are on a 7-0 run overall while averaging over 7 runs per game. The Tigers have Boyd pitching and he has a 7.66 era and was roughed up here in his only start. The Jays counter with Sanchez and he has a solid 3.03 Era, 1.64 last 3 starts and 2.25 vs Detroit. The Jays qualify in a 25-1 system that plays on home favorites off a 5+ run home favored win with a total that was 10 or more last game. Look for Toronto to take another. On Saturday a rare 6* MLB Release takes center stage from a perfect system that wins by an average 7-2 score since 2004. There is also a 5* Early Super system with 2 Perfect angles and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 10, 2016)

Sunday card has the ESPN Sunday night total of the Year from a Perfect totals system, The 26-0 Euro 2016 Side on ESPN and the N.L East total of the Month in early action. Wimbledon Final analysis below.

The Wimbledon Final selection is on Andy Murray on the set line at -1.5 at 9:00Am eastern. Andy Murray coast in straight sets over T. Berdych to get here and will take on M. Raonic who he has defeated 5 straight times and most recently in the Queens tournament final a prep tourney for Wimbledon. Raonic is off a hard fought 5 set match taking down R. Federer and had to exert a ton if energy in that match. Murray is a heavy favorite here and will have a huge edge here as this will be his best chance to bring the Wimbledon tournament championship home as he can win without having to beat the Joker or Federer. Make it Murray here today. Jump on all of Sundays plays at goldencontender@aol.com. For the free play. Play Andy Murray on the Set line. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 15, 2016)

Friday Exclusive MLB Back from the All star break MLB Perfect system blowout and totals play + CFL Total of the week. MLB Play below


The free MLB Play for Friday is on the Cubs at 2:00 eastern. On Friday MLB Play resumes and we have a Powerful system that has won 14 of 15 times since 2004, which is a solid 93% win rate. The system as seen below has won 13 straight times and plays on the Chicago Cubs in the first game back an afternoon game vs the Texas Rangers.

The Power system plays on Home favorites like the Cubs that come back off a road win, where they scored 5+ runs, vs an opponent like Texas that lost as a -140 or higher home favorite last out while scoring 5 or more runs in that loss. The impressive part of this system is that the home team wins by an average 6-2 score.

The Cubs were able to avoid the sweep winning in Pittsburgh but have slumped of late and will look to get back on track against the Texas Rangers who have been surging of late and come in with the best record. The Cubs have the home field advantage here and are a solid 6-0 as a home favorite off a road win and 25-7 here after scoring 6+ runs in their last game. Texas has lost 4 of 5 as a road dog off a home loss of late. The Cubs are scoring over 5 runs per game this year and have a Team ERA that is a full run lower at 3.34 than Texas has on the season.


The Rangers have Martin Perez on the mound and he has struggled in July road games having lost 4 of 5 games. He is likely to struggle against the Vaunted Chicago offense here today. The Cubs counter with Kyle Hendricks. In his last 4 starts he has been super with the Cubs winning all four. Hendricks has been much better in his career in home starts historically and knows how to pitch in a park where the wind could wreak havoc. With the power system below, the teams angles, statistical indicators and Pitching matchup we will Back the Chicago Cubs in this potential World series matchup. On Friday we have 2 More big MLB back from the All star break Perfect systems one is a blowout side, the other a totals play. We also have the Canadian League football total of the Week, CFL on a 6-0 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Early MLB Play. Take the Chicago Cubs. GC- See system below



SU: 14-1 


Runs 
Team;6.1 
Opp; 2.3 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings
Jul 15, 2004 box Thu home Angels Jarrod Washburn - L Red Sox Derek Lowe - R 8-1 7 W -0.5 U 16-4 1-0 7-0 -125 9.5 9
May 30, 2005 box Mon home Red Sox Bronson Arroyo - R Orioles Rodrigo Lopez - R 1-8 -7 L -1.0 U 6-14 0-1 0-8 -150 10.0 9
Sep 25, 2006 box Mon home Angels Joe Saunders - L Rangers Edinson Volquez - R 8-3 5 W 1.5 O 18-8 1-1 5-0 -135 9.5 9
May 21, 2007 box Mon home Diamondbacks Brandon Webb - R Rockies Aaron Cook - R 6-5 1 W 2.5 O 9-8 0-0 2-1 -175 8.5 9
Aug 21, 2007 box Tue home Cardinals Adam Wainwright - R Marlins Daniel Barone - R 5-2 3 W -2.5 U 12-11 2-2 3-2 -200 9.5 9
Oct 06, 2007 box Sat home Rockies Ubaldo Jimenez - R Phillies Jamie Moyer - L 2-1 1 W -8.0 U 9-3 0-0 1-0 -160 11.0 9
Aug 25, 2009 box Tue home Cardinals Adam Wainwright - R Astros Wandy Rodriguez - L 1-0 1 W -6.5 U 3-3 0-0 1-0 -170 7.5 9
Apr 29, 2010 box Thu home Padres Wade LeBlanc - L Brewers Doug Davis - L 9-0 9 W 1.5 O 13-9 1-2 9-0 -140 7.5 9
Sep 20, 2010 box Mon home Athletics Gio Gonzalez - L White Sox Gavin Floyd - R 3-0 3 W -4.0 U 9-4 1-2 3-0 -145 7.0 9
Apr 27, 2012 box Fri home Cardinals Jake Westbrook - R Brewers Yovani Gallardo - R 13-1 12 W 6.5 O 15-7 0-0 12-1 -122 7.5 9
May 08, 2012 box Tue home Yankees Ivan Nova - R Rays James Shields - R 5-3 2 W -1.0 U 8-8 0-1 3-0 -127 9.0 9
May 16, 2013 box Thu home Rangers Yu Darvish - R Tigers Justin Verlander - R 10-4 6 W 6.5 O 10-7 0-1 6-2 -120 7.5 9
May 25, 2015 box Mon home Athletics Jesse Hahn - R Tigers Shane Greene - R 4-0 4 W -3.5 U 9-4 3-1 4-0 -128 7.5 9
Apr 20, 2016 box Wed home Brewers Jimmy Nelson - R Twins Tommy Milone - L 10-5 5 W 6.5 O 13-12 0-1 6-1 -130 8.5 9
Jun 29, 2016 box Wed home Athletics Sean Manaea - L Giants Jake Peavy - R

Jul 15, 2016 Fri home Cubs Kyle Hendricks - R Rangers Martin Perez - L


----------



## golden contender (Jul 16, 2016)

Saturday card is led by the 21-0 National League Game Of the Month and a rare 6* CFL Totals system. CFL on an 8-0 run. Top MLB Play on Friday wins big. MLB Comp play below.

On Saturday the MLB comp play is on the SF. Giants at 8:40 eastern. SF fits a big road warrior system in this game that has won over 80% since 2004. They have won 9 of the last 10 vs the Padre and are 8-1 as a road favorite from -150 to -175 and are 7-2 of late vs losing teams. The Padres have lost 5 of 6 ...as a home dog in this range. They have Perdomo pitching and he has an elevated 6.11 Era. The Giants counter with J. Samardjiza and he is 6-1 vs Sand Diego. Look for the Giants to win this one. On Saturday a Powerful card takes center stage and is led by a rare 6* CFL Totals system and the 21-0 MLB National League system Game of the Month + a big MLB Total and more. ‪CFL‬ is now 8-0 after winning last nigh and the ‪MLB‬ Top play cashed out again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the ‪free picks‬ Play on the San Francisco Giants.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2016)

Sunday card is lead by the highest rated MLB 100% A.L. East Play of the year from an Undefeated database system. In early action a 94% Dog system is up and more. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the under 8.5 runs in the Miami at St. Louis game at 2:15 eastern. Nice pitching matchup today with Conley for the Marlins and Wacha for the Cardinals. This game fits a solid 13-2 under system that pertains to home favorites off a 5+ run home favored win vs a team that had 4 or less hits. The Cards have played under in 15 of 20 as a favorite and 7 of 11 this month. Look for this one to go under today. On Sunday we end the week big with the highest rated A.L. East Play of the Year from a never lost league wide system, other plays include a 94% Dog system that dates to 2004. Saturday Top MLB Play cashes again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free Pick. Play under 8.5 runs Miami at St. Louis.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2016)

Sunday card is lead by the highest rated MLB 100% A.L. East Play of the year from an Undefeated database system. In early action a 94% Dog system is up and more. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the under 8.5 runs in the Miami at St. Louis game at 2:15 eastern. Nice pitching matchup today with Conley for the Marlins and Wacha for the Cardinals. This game fits a solid 13-2 under system that pertains to home favorites off a 5+ run home favored win vs a team that had 4 or less hits. The Cards have played under in 15 of 20 as a favorite and 7 of 11 this month. Look for this one to go under today. On Sunday we end the week big with the highest rated A.L. East Play of the Year from a never lost league wide system, other plays include a 94% Dog system that dates to 2004. Saturday Top MLB Play cashes again. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free Pick. Play under 8.5 runs Miami at St. Louis.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2016)

100% MLB Total of the Month from a Perfect system that average 13 run and a 5* Blowout system that wins by an average 6-1 score headline the Monday card. We continue to rank #1 on several high end leader boards the last 7+ months. MLB Comp play below


The MLB comp play is on the KC. Royals. Game 914 at 8:15 eastern. The Royals have on the last 4 here at home vs the Indians and average 5 runs per game at home. KC is 3-0 at home off a road loss where they scored 2 or less runs. The Indians have Kluber on the mound but have lost his last 3 starts here. Volquez has won 8 of 11 at home and shut down the Indians holding them scoreless through 7 here earlier in the season. Finally since 2005 road favorites with a total of 8 or less that had 10 + hits in a road favored win are 0-8 vs an opponent like KC that are off a road loss where they scored 2 or less runs. Look for KC to take the opener. On Monday the MLB Total of the Month leads the way rom an undefeated system that dates to 2004 and averages 13 runs. There is also a big 5* blowout system that wins by an average 6-1 score. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 19, 2016)

Tuesday power system card led by a Rare 100% MLB Banger system that wins by over 4+ runs and a 5* MLB Totals system that averages over 11 runs. MLB Road warrior system below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Toronto Bluejays at 9:40 eastern. The Jays are 4-0 as a road favorite off a road win where they scored 5+ runs and are 8-1 as a road favorite vs N.L. Teams. Arizona has lost 30 of 43 as a home dog vs A.L. Teams. They are 0-6 off back to back 1 run wins and as seen below in our spot light trend. The D-Backs are 0-15 as a home dog off a home win where they scored 5+ runs. They have Godley and his 4.91 era on the mound against A. Sanchez who has a 2.33 road Era. Toronto also qualifies in a nifty 16-3 road warrior system that plays on road favorites off a road win scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a home dog win. Take Toronto in this one. On Tuesday a powerful MLB Card takes center stage with a Big dominator system that is rare and wins by over 4 runs on average and a 5* Totals system that has averaged over 11 runs since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big on Tuesday. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Toronto Blue Jays. Golden Contender Sports

Arizona 0-15 as a home dog off a home win scoring 5+ runs since 2014

Sep 16, 2014 box Tue home Diamondbacks Josh Collmenter - R Giants Jake Peavy - R 1-2 -1 L -4.5 U 5-8 0-0 0-1 110 7.5 9
Sep 28, 2014 box Sun home Diamondbacks Josh Collmenter - R Cardinals Nick Greenwood - L 0-1 -1 L -6.5 U 2-3 0-0 0-1 150 7.5 9
Apr 12, 2015 box Sun home Diamondbacks Josh Collmenter - R Dodgers Zack Greinke - R 4-7 -3 L 3.0 O 10-16 1-2 0-7 148 8.0 9
Apr 24, 2015 box Fri home Diamondbacks Josh Collmenter - R Pirates Gerrit Cole - R 1-4 -3 L -3.0 U 7-7 0-0 0-3 120 8.0 9
May 08, 2015 box Fri home Diamondbacks Jeremy Hellickson - R Padres James Shields - R 5-6 -1 L 2.5 O 7-12 0-0 1-3 110 8.5 9
May 13, 2015 box Wed home Diamondbacks Jeremy Hellickson - R Nationals Gio Gonzalez - L 6-9 -3 L 6.0 O 14-8 0-3 2-3 120 9.0 9
May 23, 2015 box Sat home Diamondbacks Rubby De La Rosa - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-9 -3 L 7.0 O 7-8 1-2 2-3 118 8.0 9
Jun 04, 2015 box Thu home Diamondbacks Robbie Ray - L Mets Matt Harvey - R 2-6 -4 L -0.5 U 8-14 1-0 1-4 130 8.5 9
Jun 30, 2015 box Tue home Diamondbacks Rubby De La Rosa - R Dodgers Carlos Frias - R 4-6 -2 L 1.0 O 10-11 0-0 1-3 100 9.0 10+
Sep 12, 2015 box Sat home Diamondbacks Rubby De La Rosa - R Dodgers Michael Bolsinger - ? 5-9 -4 L 5.5 O 10-15 1-0 0-7 115 8.5 9
Oct 02, 2015 box Fri home Diamondbacks Rubby De La Rosa - R Astros Dallas Keuchel - L 5-21 -16 L 18.0 O 11-19 4-2 0-19 165 8.0 9
Apr 26, 2016 box Tue home Diamondbacks Shelby Miller - R Cardinals Carlos Martinez - R 2-8 -6 L 1.5 O 5-11 0-0 0-8 120 8.5 9
May 18, 2016 box Wed home Diamondbacks Shelby Miller - R Yankees Nathan Eovaldi - R 2-4 -2 L -3.0 U 2-11 0-0 0-2 140 9.0 9
May 30, 2016 box Mon home Diamondbacks Edwin Escobar - L Astros Collin McHugh - R 3-8 -5 L 2.0 O 5-13 2-0 1-7 135 9.0 9
Jun 08, 2016 box Wed home Diamondbacks Archie Bradley - R Rays Jake Odorizzi - R 3-6 -3 L 0.5 O 10-10 0-0 1-3 100 8.5 9

Jul 19, 2016 box Tue home Diamondbacks Zack Godley - R Blue Jays - R Sanchez 165 9.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2016)

Hump day Headliners include the MLB Perfect system Game of the week and a Big 5* MLB Totals system and more. Tuesday card sweeps going 3-0. MLB Comp play below. 

The MLB Comp play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates are 6-1 at home vs Milwaukee and have now won 11 of the last 14. The Brewers have lost 15 of 21 as a road dog in this range. They are off a tough loss last night and have C. Anderson and his dismal 6.29 road era. His Era vs the Pirates is not much better at 5.29. He will oppose Pirate Lefty J.Locke who has won 5 of 7 at home with a solid 2.56 era. The Pirates also fit a nice system that has won 9 straight times playing on home favorites off a 1 rum home favored win scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits, vs an opponent off a road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs and committing 3+ errors in the loss. Look for the Pirates to take another tonight. On Hump day we bring the bang off 3-0 Tuesday sweep. Tonight he 100% MLB System game of the Week headlines along with another bug 5* MLB Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@Aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Pittsburgh Pirates. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 21, 2016)

Huge Thursday card led by the MLB Total of the week from an undefeated totals system dating to 2004. There is also a CFL Power play and more. MLB Top total hits again on Wednesday as we sweep again at 3-0 MLB Comp play below.
The MLB Comp play is on Colorado at 8:40 eastern. Colorado will look to bounce back off a blowout home loss. They average over 6 runs per game here and take on an Atlanta team that has lost 20 of 29 to losing teams and have lost 6 straight here to the Rockies. The Braves have Foltynewicz making his first start in this park too. Bettis for Colorado has won 6 of 8 here . Four our power system we are playing on home favorites with a total of 10 or higher off a home loss by 2+ runs and scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent off a road dog loss scoring 4 or less runs. Play on Colorado tonight. On Thursday the MLB 100% Totals system of the week is up along with a Powerful Canadian Football league play. We continue atop several prestigious leader boards all sports overall the last 7+ months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2016)

Friday Card has the WNBA 100% Play of the year along with a 61-18 CFL totals system and the American league Total of the Month from a 100% System. 3-0 sweep now 9-0 last 3 nights + CFL 9-1 run. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play fro Friday is on the Houston Astros at 8:10 eastern. Houston has beat the la angels 8 straight times and they fit a powerful 80% system here tonight that plays on home favorites with a total of 8 or less off a road favored win scoring 5+ runs on 10+ hits vs an opponent off a home favored win also scoring 5+ runs on 10+ hits. simple yet effective system from the database. Mcculers for Houston has a 2.61 home Era and a 2.35 era vs the Angels. Shoemake for LA has an elevated 5.01 road era. The Angles have lost 6 of 9 with a day off and 10 of 15 on Friday. We will back Houston here. On Friday we get the weekend started off fast with the 100% WNBA Game of the Year, the Double Perfect American league Total of the Month and a Solid 61-18 Canadian Football league totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we are rolling on a 9-0 run the last 3 nights. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Houston Astros. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2016)

Saturday headliner plays include a rare 6* MLB Total from a 100% System dating to 2004 and the 5* Interleague Game of the Month. MLB Comp play below,

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on the Chicago Cubs. Game 957 at 7:10 eastern. The Cubs are 26-7 on the road vs a team that is behind them in the standings and 20-7 as a road favorite in this range. They fit a solid 78% league wide system and have Lackey on the mound. He is 5-1 with a 2,95 era vs the Brewers and has allowed just 2runs in his last 20 innings against them. He has better numbers than Davies for Milwaukee. The Brewers are 5-19 as a home to +150. With the Cubs averaging 5.6 runs on the road we will back them tonight. On Saturday a Powerful card takes center stage and is led by a rare 6* Double perfect MLB Total and the 5* Interleague Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on both now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Take the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## Joe7940 (Jul 23, 2016)

1) Lysekloster vs Lorenskog, both teams to score yes
2) SAK 1914 vs USC Eugendorf, both teams to score yes
3) SV Wehen vs Eintracht Frankfurt, both teams to score no
4) MP vs MPS, both teams to score yes


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2016)

Joe7940 said:


> 1) Lysekloster vs Lorenskog, both teams to score yes
> 2) SAK 1914 vs USC Eugendorf, both teams to score yes
> 3) SV Wehen vs Eintracht Frankfurt, both teams to score no
> 4) MP vs MPS, both teams to score yes


Please use you own thread for your picks, thanks GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2016)

Monday the 2016 American League Play of the Year takes center stage along with an Undefeated totals system. MLB Top plays sweep on Sunday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 8:10 eastern. The Astros are 21-6 at home of late and have won 6 of the last 7 vs winning teams. The Yankees are 0-4 as a road dog off a home favored win. The Astros fit a nice 78% system that plays on home favorites off a home favored 5+ run win scoring 10+ runs, vs an opponent off a home favored win. Keuchel goes for the Astros and he is 4-1 with a 1.22 Era vs New York. The Yankees counter with Pineda who has a 5.69 road era and a 5.79 Era vs Houston. Look for the Astros to take the opener. On Monday the 2016 American League Game of the Year is up along with an Undefeated MLB Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on Now and start the week big with the Most powerful data in the Industry. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2016)

Tuesday card has a big 5* Perfect system MLB Total of the Week and a late night Power system play. Huge Monday as A.L game of the year and top total both win. MLB Comp play below

The MLB 3* Comp play for Tuesday is on the Baltimore Orioles on the run line at -1.5 runs at 7:05 eastern. Baltimore should coast in this game. They are 12-0 at home with Tillman on the mound and he has a solid 1.29 era in his last 3 stats. Bettis pitching for Colorado has a 5.18 road era. Colorado has lost 12 of 15 on the road vs A.L. East teams. Baltimore is a superb home team this year and home favorites that are off a 1 run home win scoring 4 or less runs are 9-1 since 2004 winning by over 3 runs on average vs an opponent off a road loss scoring 2 or less runs with 3+ errors. Look for Baltimore to coast. On Tuesday a powerful card is up and led by a perfect system MLB Total of the Week and a late night perfect system Power Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and get both as we continue to cash in bases. For the ‪MLB‬ ‪Freepicks‬. Play on Baltimore at -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2016)

On Wednesday the Triple perfect system MLB Play of the month headlines another Powerful MLB Card. MLB Continues to cash out and is top ranked on several top networks. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the KC. Royals at 8:15 eastern. KC has won 7 of 8 as a home favorite in this range. The Angels are a dismal 0-13 in the last game of a road series vs a starting pitcher that has a strike to ball ratio of higher than 2. LA has lost 5 of the last 7 as a road dog. They have Shoemaker on the hill and they have lost 7 of his 10 road starts as he has a 4.74 road era. Shoemaker has allowed a staggering 14 runs in 5 innings over 2 starts here in this park. He will oppose durable lefty Danny Duffy who has a a solid 3.17 era. KC has won 6 of his 7 home starts this season. Look for the Royals to take the finale. On Hump day another powerful card takes center stage and is led by the Triple perfect system MLB Game of the Month. MLB Continues to cash and rank at or near the top on several prestigious leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the LA. Angels. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2016)

On Thursday the 100% National league total of the month and a Big Blowout system takes center stage on the diamond tonight. MLB Top play cashes easily on Wednesday. MLB Comp play below.



On Thursday the MLB Comp play is on the Texas Rangers at 8:05 Eastern. This game is a right back rematch from 4 days ago as Hamels and Texas beat Ventura and KC 7-4. Now they switch venues. However the results will likely stay the same as Texas fits a 75% league wide system that pertains to their loss last night. The Royals are 1-14 in the first game of a series vs a lefty when they lost the last three times they faced a lefty Hamels has a stellar 2.87 Era this year and has won 7 of 9 home team starts. Ventura has dropped 7 of 10 on the road and has a 5.26 road era, while losing his last 3 to Texas. Look for the Rangers to take the opener. On Thursday a Pair of powerful plays are up. The 100% National League Total of the Month and a Big Blowout super system are up. Top play an easy winner on Hump day. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with high end data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2016)

Friday Triple power System card led by the A.L. Central Game Of the Year, and a pair of 5* totals, one in MLB The other in the Canadian football league. MLB Comp play below



On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the New York Mets at 7:10. The Mets will look to rebound for a 2-1 loss yesterday as they will be playing in front of a packed house due to Mile Pizza weekend. The Mets are 10-1 here vs Colorado and 7-1 as a home favorite off a home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs. Colorado has lost 5 of 6 as a road dog off a road dog win scoring 2 or less runs. The Mets have the pitching edge with Matz tonight and also fit a powerful bounce back system that has won 14 of 17 times the past few years. Look for the Mets to rebound here tonight. On Friday start the weekend big in bases with the A.L. Central play of the year back with a huge perfect system. There are also two 5* Totals, one in MLB and the Other in the Canadian Football league where we have cashed 9 of 11. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful card on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2016)

Saturday MLB Card led by a super rare 6* triple perfect release and another 100% MLB Totals system + more. Friday card cashes 2 of 3. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates at 7:10 eastern. The Pirates fit a solid 81% MLB Database system that plays on road favorites off a road favored loss, scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits vs an opponent off a home dog win scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits if both teams had 0 errors. The Pirates are averaging over 5 runs the past week and have played well winning 14 of 21 in July. Milwaukee has lost 11 of 14 as a home dog in this range and 31 of 48 vs winning teams. Chase Anderson and his 4.44 home Era is on the mound and he has a 5.89 era vs the Pirates. Tailion goes for Pittsburgh and he was solid in a 6 inning 1 run stint earlier in the season. He has a solid 2.50 road era and has won 5 of 7 this season. Look for the Pirates to win this one. On Saturday the headliner plays are a rare Triple perfect 6* and another MLB Undefeated totals system play. Last night card cashes 2 of 3. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on the Pirates. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2016)

Monday headliner plays include a massive 5* Triple Perfect MLB Database system that wins by 4 runs on average and a 90% Totals system. MLB Comp play below.

he MLB Comp play is on the Washington Nationals at 9:40 eastern. The Nationals are 14-5 as a road favorite in this range and have Strasburg going. They have won 7 of his 8 road starts and he has a 1.72 road Era. Bradley for Arizona has a 5.15 home era. The Diamondbacks are 0-4 as a home dog in this range and Washington fits a solid 88% system in this game direct from the database. Look or the Nationals to take the opener. On Monday we start the Week big in bases with a Powerful triple perfect MLB system and a solid 90% totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we stay hot in August. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2016)

Tuesday Headliner Play include the 2016 National League total of the Year from an Undefeated totals system dating to 2004 and a Big Perfect system Blowout side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the St. Louis Cardinals at 7:10 eastern. The Cardinals average nearly 6 runs per game on the road and are 10-3 as a road favorite in this range. They have won 6 of the last 7 vs losing teams and apply to a solid 85% road warrior system. The Reds are 2-7 as a home dog from +125 to +150 and 19-41 vs winning teams. The MLB RBI Leader Jay Bruce is out of their lineup and the white flag is up. Straily has pitched well for them and makes his first start vs the Cards who have a hit Wainwright on the mound as he has won his last three with a 2.49 era. Play on the Red birds. On Tuesday the 2016 N.L. Total of the year take center stage form an undefeated system and has 8 big angles. There is also a big Perfect system blowout up as well. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and Get both now. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2016)

Hump day card has a Powerful MLB Totals system and the Play of the week headlining. MLB Comp play below.

On Wednesday the MLB Comp play is on the Kansas City Royals at 7:10 eastern. The Royals are a live dog here tonight. August seems to be when they get hot as they are 40-18. They have handles Tampa Bay rather well winning 15 of 18 against them including all 5 this season. They Rays are a dismal 5-10 as a home favorite in this range and hit just .225 at home. KC has Volquez going and he has been dominant vs Tampa going 3-0 with a 2.35 Era. He has allowed just 3 earned runs in his last 19 innings against them. Tampa Counters with J. Odorizzi who has been lit up by the Royals going 0-3 with a 7.47 Era. Look for the Royals to take down Tampa again. On Wednesday the MLB Play of the week and a Powerful totals play headline the card. We are way up in MLB this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of the award winning mLB Database on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2016)

Thursday card led by a Powerful 5* Triple perfect Canadian football league totals system. CFL on a 10-2 run. MLB 21-0 total of the week Power system  up too.

 The MLB comp play play is on the under in the Chicago at Detroit game at 1:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system here today and the pitching suggests a low scoring game as well. Quintana for Chicago has pitched under in 17 of 20 starts and has a stellar 2.88 road era. J. Zimmerman has a 2.70 era vs Chicago. The Tigers have gone under in 6 of 8 vs losing teams and the Whitesox 6 of 8 vs winning teams. Play this one under the total. On Thursday a Powerful card is up and led by a big 5* Canadian league football total that has 3 perfect angles and a Big system. MLB 21-0 Power system pack up too. Football seasonal rates ready. Number 1 ranked on top network last 8 months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play the under in the Chicago vs Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2016)

Thursday card led by a Powerful 5* Triple perfect Canadian football league totals system. CFL on a 10-2 run. MLB 21-0 total of the week Power system  up too.

 The MLB comp play play is on the under in the Chicago at Detroit game at 1:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system here today and the pitching suggests a low scoring game as well. Quintana for Chicago has pitched under in 17 of 20 starts and has a stellar 2.88 road era. J. Zimmerman has a 2.70 era vs Chicago. The Tigers have gone under in 6 of 8 vs losing teams and the Whitesox 6 of 8 vs winning teams. Play this one under the total. On Thursday a Powerful card is up and led by a big 5* Canadian league football total that has 3 perfect angles and a Big system. MLB 21-0 Power system pack up too. Football seasonal rates ready. Number 1 ranked on top network last 8 months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play the under in the Chicago vs Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 5, 2016)

Huge Friday card is led by a 5* MLB Dominator system that dates to 2004 and 2 Powerful Totals systems, one is backed with a System that is undefeated and beats the line by 4+ runs. MLB Road warrior comp below.
The MLB Comp play is on the Toronto Bluejays at 8:15 eastern. Toronto has won the first 3 in the season series vs Kansas City and 10 of 15 as a road favorite in this range. They fit a solid 88% system in this game. KC is fading fast and has lost 10 of 13 and 13 of the last 18 vs winning teams. Even worse The Royals are 1-15  in the first game of a series vs a lefty when they lost the last three times they faced a lefty. They have D. Gee and his 6.35 Era on the mound tonight taking on F. Liriano who may do real well vs this lineup that is hitting .194 the past week and a change of scenery may do him some good. Play on Toronto to take the opener. On Friday its Dynamite from the database as we have a big 5* Blowout system, and 2 Big Totals plays on the card, one of from a 100% system that beats the line buy over 4 runs on average. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend off to a fast start. Football seasonal packs up now. For the MLB Free PICK tonight. Take Toronto.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 6, 2016)

Huge Saturday card has a rare 100% MLB 6* Top rated total and a 5* Canadian football League Game of the Month and more. Friday sweeps going 3-0 MLB Comp play below

 On Saturday the MLB comp play is on the Baltimore Orioles at eastern. The Orioles are 5-0 as a road favorite from -125 to -150. The White sox are 1-5 as a home dog from +125 to +150 and have lost 5 of the last 7 here to Baltimore. In fact road favorites off a road favored win by 2+ runs like the Orioles are 19-4 if they scored 5+ runs on 10+ hits and had 3+ errors in the win. This system has a 90% subset in effect as well. The Orioles have won 19 of 23 when C. Tillman is pitching and he has a solid 3.13 road era. Rodon for Chicago has lost 12 of 17 starts and has a 5.06 home era and a 5.25 Era vs Baltimore. Look for the Orioles to take another tonight. Don't Miss the huge Saturday card that has the 100% Canadian Football league Play of the month from a lead system that dates to 1997. In MLB a Rare 6* Top rated Totals system play takes center stage. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Saturday. For the MLB Free pick Play on Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2016)

Super Sunday card up and led by the MLB Interleague total of the month and the 2016 NFL Hall of Fame game totals release on ESPN. Saturday card sweeps now 6-0 last 2 days. Football ranked #1 overall last 2 seasons on Top leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is to play over in the SF. Giants at Washington Nationals game at 1:35 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has played over in 15 of 18 applications since 2004. Play the over for home teams with a total of 8 or less that lost as a home favorite at -140 or more by 5+ runs and had 2 or less runs and 5+ hits vs an opponent like SF that won as a road dog and scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hits with both teams playing error free. SF has played over in 4 straight on the road of a 5+ road dog win. Washington has played over in 4 of the last 5 and scoring over 6 runs per game the past week. The Giants will do better here today against T. Roark then they did last week. They have Bumgarner going but he was lit up in Philly last out and allowed 6 runs in 5 innings the last time he pitched here. Look for this one to play over. On Sunday the Interleague total of the Month in Bases and the 2016 NFL Hall of Fame game total headline after another sweep last night as we are now on a 6-0 run. Football combined is ranked #1 over on all plays the last 2 seasons combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big as we stay piping hot. For the MLB Free pick. Play SF at WasHington over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2016)

Monday card has the 2016 MLB Total of the Year with a 100% system and 3 Perfect angles and a 5* MLB Dominator system side. All plays 7-1 last 3 days. MLB Comp play below.

On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the Miami Marlins at 7:10 eastern. Miami has won the last 4 here vs SF and the Giants have lost 11 of the last 14 on the road. Home favorites off a road dog win by 2+ runs scoring 10= runs like the Marlins have won over 85% the last 13 seasons if the total was 10 or higher last pout and the opponent is off a road loss. Miami has J. Fernandez on the mound and they are 9-3 behind him here at home as he sports a solid 2.11 home Era. Cueto fro SF has been solid but did allow 5 runs in 5 innings in his last start here. Look for the Marlins to take the opener. On Monday the 2016 highest rated MLB Total of the Year takes center stage from a Huge 100% system that beats the line by 5+ runs and also has 3+ never lost angles. There is also a perfect system side on the card as a solid 5* play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on Get both now and start the week big in bases. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2016)

Tuesday card up and has a 100% MLB Total of the week headlining along with a 5* Dominator side. Monday Top Play cashes easily as we continue at or near the top of several top leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

On Tuesday the MLB Comp play is on Boston at 7:10 eastern. The Redsox have won all 3 here this season and have Porcello on the mound. They are a perfect 11-0 on the season when he pitches at home and he went 7 scoreless against a better Yankee lineup earlier in the season. New York sends L. Severino to the hill. He is 0-2 vs Boston and has a dismal 7.46 Era in starts this year. TO tie in a nice system we note that road teams like the Yankees that are off a home dog win while making 3+ errors are 0-5 vs a team off a road game the past few seasons. Look for Boston to take the opener. On Tuesday we have the perfect system Total of the week and a Powerful 5* Dominator system side headlining. Last night we easily cashed another top play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to cash in bases. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2016)

Hump day power card up and has 100% MLB Game of the Week system side and a 5* Undefeated totals system up. First NFLX Week1 system side up tonight too. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on the Under 9 runs in the Tampa Bay at Toronto game at 7:05 eastern. The Jays have played under in 22 of 28 games vs left handers and 8 of the last 10 overall. Tonight they apply to a powerful totals system that has played under 20 of 26 times since 2004. Play the under for home favorites at -140 or higher that are off a -200 or higher home favored loss by 5+ runs if they scored 2 or less runs and the opponent had 5+ hits and no errors in a road dog win by 5+ runs like the Rays. Snell for Tampa has a solid 1.95 road Era going under in every road start. J. Happ for the Jays has a decent 3-02 home era and a 0.95 era in his last 3 starts. Look for this one to stay under tonight. Dont miss the big Hump day card as we get you on the Giving end with the Perfect system MLB Game of the week and another never lost MLB 5* Totals system. Our First NFLX Super system is up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Jays and Rays under 9 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2016)

Thursday is Kickoff for the NFL Preseason and leading the way is a powerful early season super system side along with another MLB Monster system winner. Wednesday Top play cashes again. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on the NY. Jets at 7:30 on CBS. The Jets fit a solid early season system we use that plays on winning teams from last year that did not make the playoffs. The Jets are the only team this year who fits that category. The Jets have more overall depth than the Jags and should pull away late in this game and won their final 3 preseason games last season under coach Bowles. Jacksonville Look for the Jets to soar past the Jaguars. On Thursday There is another BIG MLB Power system Play up along with a rare NFLX Super system that pertains to week1 one games and had a perfect angle. Football overall is ranked #1 over the last 2 seasons on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side as we ready for another big year in football. for the free play. Take the Jets on CBS Tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2016)

Friday Double perfect NFLX Week 1 NFLX Totals Play, A.L. Central Total of the Year takes center Stage along with a Big 5* Diamond cutter blowout system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. They Rays will look to ruin the A-Rod Finale game. Tonight they are backed with a Powerful league wide system that plays on road favorites off a +140 or higher road dog loss vs a team like NY that won a road dog last night scoring 4 or less runs. These road favorites have won by an average 6-2 score. The Yankees are a dismal 5-14 as a home dog. They will see Archer tonight and he has a 2.13 Era against them and has pitched well of late with a 2.21 era in his last 3 starts. C.C. Sabathia goes for the Yanks and the rigors of a long season have caught up with him. He now has a 4.81 home era after the hot start. Look for the Rays to take the opener. On Friday the A.L. Central Total of the Year is up along with a 5* Dominator perfect system beauty and a Double perfect NFLX Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash big with this powerful Friday card. For the MLB Free Pick. Play on The Tampa Bay Rays. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2016)

Saturday Card has 2 big Football plays both are 5* and backed with Powerful systems. One is in the NFLX The other the CFL. In MLB The lead plays is a rare 6* 29-0 Super system side. NFL+ MLB Top plays cash on Friday. MLB comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Seattle at 9:00 eastern. Seattle has won 5 of the last 6 vs losing teams and 10 of 13 on the road off a road loss with 4 or less hits. Oakland has lost 7 of 8 here to the Mariners and are hitting just .191 the past week. Road favorites with a total of less than 10 that are off a road loss with 4 or less hits,vs an opponent off a home favored win scoring 5+ runs on 10+ hits. These road favorites are 14-2 the last few years. Iwakuma has 14+ score less innings in his last two and has beat Oakland twice this season. Graveman for Oakland has allowed 6 runs in 10 innings vs Seattle this year. Look for Seattle to bounce back tonight. On Saturday a rare 29-0 Red circle alert goes in MLB. In football its 2 big 5* Plays. One is an NFLX Week1 totals system, the other a Double system 5* CFL Play. Both MLB and NFLX Top pays cashed out on Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Seattle Mariners. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 15, 2016)

Monday MLB Total of the Month from a rare Undefeated totals system headlines the card. Sunday Top plays go 2-0. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Washington Nationals at 8:40 eastern. The Nationals have won 6 of the last 8 here in Colorado and 7 of 9 as a road favorite in this range. Colorado has lost 8 of 10 as a home dog in this range. Road favorites of 140 or more off a home favored win, scoring 5+ runs are 11-0 the last few years vs a team off a road loss like the Rockies. Scherzer has a solid 2.96 road era and Delarosa has a 5.63 era. Nationals take the opener. On Monday the 100% MLB Total of the Month headlines the card. Sunday top plays go 2-0 with NFL and MLB Cashing. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2016)

The 2016 MLB Game of the year headlines the Tuesday card. This highest rated 7* has a 100% MLB System that dates to 2004 and wins by over 3 runs per game as well as 2 perfect angles. This 7* is 5-0 the last 5 years. There is also a solid totals play up. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the Cleveland Indians at 7:10 eastern. The Indians are too heavy a favorite to init rate tonight. However for the free play they should get the job done. They fit a solid 84% Home loss bounce back system and are 9-3 as a home favorite in this range. They average 6 runs per game at home and 6.4 runs the last week. They have Kluber going vs Chicago who have Quintana on the mound, Play on Cleveland tonight. On Tuesday the Highest rated 7* 2016 MLB Game of the year takes center stage with a perfect system that wins by over 3 3runs on average and also backed with 2 undefeated angles. This 7* has won 5 straight seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB free pick. Take the Cleveland Indians. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2016)

Huge Hump day card led by the 100% MLB Dog of the month and an Early NFLS Week 2 super system Play. Tuesday MLB Play of the year cashes with Minnesota. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Baltimore Orioles at 7:05 eastern. Baltimore is 39-17 at home this year and are a solid 12-2 home off a home loss by 2 or more runs. Boston has lost 11 of 17 as a road favorite in this range. They have Price pitching but he just a 5-7 road record with a 4.376 road Era and has allowed 8 runs in 13 inning sin 2 starts so far vs the Orioles. Baltimore counters with C. Tillman and they have won 12 of his 13 home starts this year. He has a solid 2.74 era vs Boston and is 10-3 against them in his career. Look for Baltimore to bounce back tonight. On Hump day get on the "giving" end tonight as the MLB 100% Under dog pay of the month headlines the card. An early week 2 NFLX Preseason super system is also up. Last night we cashed our MLB Play of the year and our top totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start cashing big with the most powerful data in the industry. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2016)

Thursday card has 2 Big week 2 NFLX Power plays. One has 3 Systems and is a top 5*. In MLB We swept last night on top plays. Tonight the 18-0 MLB Play of the week headlines. NFLX late comp play on NFL Network below.

The NFLX comp play is on Minnesota +3 Game 411 at 10:00 eastern. The Vikings are taking 3 points here and were solid in a road win at Cincinnati last week in a game where they were solid on defense. The game appeared close as the Vikings allowed an 80 yard punt return. They have Playoff revenge for a 10-9 loss and also for a blowout regular season loss, so they will be motivated here. Seattle came from behind with a big 4th Quarter to win in Kansas City. With Minnesota having covered 8 of the last 10 in week 2 we will look their way here tonight. On Thursday night there are a pair of powerful Week 2 NLFX Super system sides up and one is a top 5* play. In MLB Action and fresh off a top play sweep last night we have the 18-0 MLB Game of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the NFL Free pick. Take the 3 points with Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 19, 2016)

MLB 31-1 system Game of the month goes tonight along with a killer 96% NFL Preseason Power system side. #1 Ranked all sports combined last 8+ months. MLB Comp play below.

On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 8:40 eastern. The Cubs have turned up the heat in August winning 14 of the last 16. They are 6-0 as a road favorite off a home win. They have a pitching advantage with Hendricks over Anderson and take on a Colorado team that has lost the last 3 as a home dog off a home game where they scored 10 or more runs. A solid 12-2 system that plays on road favorites off a home win seals the deal. Play on The Cubs tonight. The Friday card has the 31-1 MLB Game of the Month and a Big 96% NFLX Power system play. We continue to rank #1 on several major leader boards, all sports combined the last 8+ months. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big with the most powerful data available. Fort he MLB free pick. Play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2016)

Saturday headliner plays include the NFL Preseason Total of the Month and a Big 5* Power system side. In MLB the 5* Blowout system leads the way. #1 Ranked multiple network analyst with NFLX Comp play below.

The NFLX Comp play is on the SF. 49ers +5.5 points at 9:00 eastern. This game fits a powerful system that plays against home favorites of 3 or more like Denver, that are off a win vs an opponent off a loss. We cashed out just the other day with Chicago in this system. Also of note is that Defending champs have failed to cover over 80% of the time as a favorite in game 2. In general it has been profitable long term to stay away from teams off a 21+ point win like the Broncos vs a team off a loss. Denver won by a 22-0 shutout score over Chicago while the Niners were upset at home on Sunday night by Houston. With the line moving upwards of 5 points we will go with San Francisco in this one. On Saturday 2 big NFLX Preseason Power play are up. One is a 5* Power system side, the other the NFL Total of the Month. MLB Card led by a big 5* Blowout system. Currently ranked #1 at the largest All sports networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of these plays on your side. For the NFLX Free pick. Take the 5-6 points with San Francisco GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2016)

Sunday card has 2 Big MLB Plays, one is the National League Perfect system Play of the Month, the other a 5* MLB Totals system. MLB Sweeps on Saturday. MLB Comp play below.

On Sunday the MLB Comp play is on the over in the Houston at Baltimore game. Very simple 83% long term system that plays over is in effect today. Play the over for road favorites off a road dog win scoring 10+ runs, vs a team like Balty that is off a -140 or higher home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs. Houston has played over in 6 straight and 14 of 18 on the road if the total was 9 to 9.5. The Orioles have gone over in 6 of 7. Keuchel for Houston has a 5.85 road era and Gallardo a 5.18 era this year, Play this one over the total. On Sunday end the week big in bases. We are ran ked #1 at the top networks and after sweeping MLB Last night we have the National League Game of the Month and a powerful 5* MLB Total system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the MLB Free pick. Play Houston and Baltimore to play over the total.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2016)

Sunday card has 2 Big MLB Plays, one is the National League Perfect system Play of the Month, the other a 5* MLB Totals system. MLB Sweeps on Saturday. MLB Comp play below.

On Sunday the MLB Comp play is on the over in the Houston at Baltimore game. Very simple 83% long term system that plays over is in effect today. Play the over for road favorites off a road dog win scoring 10+ runs, vs a team like Balty that is off a -140 or higher home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs. Houston has played over in 6 straight and 14 of 18 on the road if the total was 9 to 9.5. The Orioles have gone over in 6 of 7. Keuchel for Houston has a 5.85 road era and Gallardo a 5.18 era this year, Play this one over the total. On Sunday end the week big in bases. We are ran ked #1 at the top networks and after sweeping MLB Last night we have the National League Game of the Month and a powerful 5* MLB Total system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with the most powerful data available. For the MLB Free pick. Play Houston and Baltimore to play over the total. gc


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2016)

Monday the highest rated Interleague MLB Total of the year headlines the card. Sunday sweeps going 3-0 as we continue to rank #1 on several high end leader boards. MLB Comp play below.



The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the Arizona Diamondbacks at 9:40 eastern. Arizona has won 4 of the last 5 here in the series against Atlanta. The Braves are a dismal 1-11 as a road dog off a home dog win and 2-10 on Mondays. Arizona is averaging over 6 runs the past week and qualify in a nice Power system that has won 15 of the last 17 times playing on home favorites off a 5+ run road loss scoring 2 or less runs on 5+ hits vs a team off a home win. Godley pitches better at home and the Braves have lost all 3 starts Fltynewicz has made against Arizona and he has a 6.23 era in those starts. Play on Arizona. On Monday we start the wee with another solid MLB card. This one is led by the Interleague total of the year from a 100% system. Sunday card sweeps going 3-0 as we continue to lead several major leaderboards in all sports combined this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of our industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Take Arizona. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 23, 2016)

Tuesday card has the 23-0 A.L. Central Play of the Month and a 100% MLB Total of the week from a perfect system. Currently ranked #1 for 2016 at multiple networks. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Toronto Bluejays at 7:05 eastern. The Jays are 5-1 at home off a road loss scoring 2 or less runs and LA has lost 4 of 5 on the road off a home win. The Jays fit a solid system that has won 24 of 31 times long term and plays on home favorites off a road dog loss scoring 4 or less runs vs an opponent like LA Tat comes in off a home win scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. The Angles have lost 14 of 19 ad have T. Skaggs and his 5.71 road era on the mound. He will oppose Dickey who has won his last 3 vs the Angels. Take Toronto. On Tuesday 2 more big MLB Plays are up as we continue to rank #1 at several top leader boards. Tonight the 23-0 A.L. Central Play of the Month is up along with a 100% MLB Total of the week banger system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Get on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2016)

Wednesday a rare top rated 6* MLB Perfect Power system play is up from a system winning by a 7-3 score. Ranked #1 on top leader boards this season. MLB Comp play below

On Hump day the MLB Comp play dog with bite that can win outright is on Tampa Bay at 7:05pm. The Rays are 11-2 as a home dog off a 1 run home loss scoring 4 or less runs. Boston is 0-3 as a road favorite off a road dog win. In fact league wide road favorites with a total of 8 or less that scored 2 or less runs have lost 17 of 23 vs an opponent off a home favored loss that scored 2 or less runs. Tampa has Andriese going and he shut down Boston here 6 scoreless in his only home start vs Boston. The Sox counter with Porcello who has been much better at home than on the road. Take Tampa. On hump day get on the "Giving end" as we have a rare 6* 100% MLB Blowout system that headlines. Currently ranked #1 on several high end capper boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this innovative data on your side. For the Free pick. Play on the Rays. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 26, 2016)

T.G.I.F and there are 2 More NFLX Week 3 Power system winners up both cashing over 90% long term. In Bases a 15-0 MLB Blowout system headlines. NFLX Comp play below.



The Friday NFLX Comp play is on the New England Patriots + the 3-4 points at 7:30 eastern. The Patriots are 7-1 ats off a win vs a team off a win by 10 or more points. Carolina has failed to cover all 6 games in the Preseason series with New England and they are 0-8 to the spread in their first NFLX Home game vs AFC teams. Game 3 teams off back to back wins are 20-8 to the spread vs a team off a spread loss. We will take the 3-4 points with New England tonight. On Friday a powerful card takes center stage ad is led by 2 more Powerful 90+% NFLX Week 3 systems that are long term money makers. In MLB a 15-0 Blowout system is the lead play. Currently we are ranked #1 for 2016 on several top leader boards and #1 in football combined over the last 2 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the Friday free NFLX Play we will take the points with the Patriots. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2016)

Saturday card has a Pair of Week 3 NFLX Preseason super systems and a Powerful MLB 5* play. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the Mets at 7:05 eastern on the run line. The Mets qualify in a solid 29-5 dominator system that pertains to favorites off a blowout win vs a team off a blowout loss that scored 4 or less runs. The Mets flattened Philly last night 9-4 and have most of their big bats back. The Phillies are scoring under 3 runs the past week and things wont get easier tonight against Syndergaard. Philadelphia has Hellickson on the mound and he has a 7+ Era vs the Mets, Syndergaard is 3-0 with a 1.40 era vs the Phillies and has a stellar 2.63 home Era this year. Look for the Mets to coast. On Saturday the NFLX Preseason Super system sides take center stage, along with a big 5* MLB Super system Play.Both MLB and NFLX Top play cash on Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play the Mets on the run line at -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2016)

Sunday card has 2 more big NFLX Plays, an Early 5* and the Preseason Game of the Month, Both from Powerful week 3 super systems. In MLB The lead play is a 5* Dominator system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the Under on the San Diego at Miami game. This one fits a nice system from the database that has gone under 13 of 15 times since 2004 an d pertains to home favorites like Miami that are off a 1 run home favored loss and scored 2 or less runs. The Fish have gone under in 6 of the last 7 and 7 of 9 as a home favorite off a home favored loss where they scored 2 or less runs. The Padres are 6 of 7 under a a road dog off a road win scoring 2 or less runs. Cashner will take on his old team tonight and both he and Perdomo should jeep this one under the total. On Sunday a Trio of Powerful plays are up. In MLB its a big 5* Dominator system and The NFLX Game of the Month on NBA and an Early 5*. Both from Big week 3 NFLX Power systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play San Diego And Miami under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2016)

Monday card has a Rare 6* Blowout system alert backed with a Rare system winning by an avg. 8-2 score and an MLB Totals system that averages over 12 runs. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Over in the Minnesota at Cleveland game at 7:10 eastern. The Twins have gone over in 20 of the last 25 and 6 straight. Cleveland averages 5.8 runs at home. Home favorites of -140 or more off a road favored loss where they scored 2 or less run on 5+ hits have flown over 85% ling term vs a team that is off a road dog loss and had 10+ hits like the Twins. Santiago makes the start for the Twins and he has a 5.16 era and a 12.21 era in his last 3 starts. In his starts vs the Indians his Era is 6.63. Bauer for Cleveland has a 4.43 home Era and a 5.56 era vs Minnesota. Look for this one to play over the total. On Monday the rare 6* 100% MLB Blowout red circle system alert takes center stage along with a Big MLB Totals system. We continue to rank #1 on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this big card on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on the Over in the Twins at Indians game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 30, 2016)

Tuesday National League Game of the Month from a perfect league wide system headlines the MLB Card. MLB Totals comp play below.


The MLB comp totals Play is on the Under in the San Diego at Atlanta game at 7:10 eastern. As seen below. The Padres are 0-22 under in the first game of a series after a road win in which their hit-per-run ratio was at least 2.4 and they did not draw more than five walks. These games average under 5 runs. Jackson for the Padres has pitched under in 5 of 7 starts and Teheran for The Braves has been solid in his last 2 starts vs the Padres allowing 3 runs in 14 innings. play this one under the total. On Tuesday the 100% MLB Nation League Game of the Month is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play the under in the San Diego at Atlanta game. GC

OU:0-22-0

RunsHitsErrorsWalksStrike OutsGround BallsFly BallsTeam LOB

Team2.9

Opp2.3

DateLinkDaySiteTeamStarterOppStarterFinalSUmW/LOUmO/UHitsErrorsBLLineTotalInnings

May 28, 2004boxFriawayPadresBrian Lawrence - RBrewersDoug Davis - L5-32W-0.5U8-51-23-21058.59

Jul 26, 2004boxMonhomePadresJake Peavy - RGiantsKirk Rueter - L3-21W-2.5U7-50-12-0-1557.59

Sep 17, 2004boxFriawayPadresJake Peavy - RGiantsNoah Lowry - L1-4-3L-3.5U6-90-00-4-1058.59

May 05, 2006boxFrihomePadresChan Ho Park - RCubsCarlos Zambrano - R1-01W-6.5U5-41-21-01257.510+

Jun 05, 2006boxMonawayPadresClay Hensley - RBrewersChris Capuano - L2-5-3L-1.5U8-60-01-31358.59

Jul 07, 2006boxFriawayPadresWoody Williams - RNationalsRamon Ortiz - R3-21W-4.0U9-60-03-0-1109.09

Aug 14, 2006boxMonhomePadresClay Hensley - RGiantsBrad Hennessey - R0-1-1L-7.5U5-43-10-1-1358.59

May 22, 2007boxTuehomePadresJake Peavy - RCubsRich Hill - L5-14W-0.5U6-81-04-1-1806.59

Jul 16, 2007boxMonhomePadresDavid Wells - LMetsJorge Sosa - R5-14W-2.5U10-90-24-0-1108.59

Apr 15, 2008boxTuehomePadresRandy Wolf - LRockiesUbaldo Jimenez - R6-06W-1.5U7-20-16-0-1207.59

Jun 29, 2009boxMonhomePadresJoshua Geer - RAstrosRoy Oswalt - R1-3-2L-3.5U2-90-01-21357.59

Sep 11, 2009boxFrihomePadresEdward Mujica - RRockiesJorge De La Rosa - L1-4-3L-2.5U7-60-11-31307.59

May 14, 2010boxFrihomePadresJon Garland - RDodgersRamon Ortiz - R3-4-1L-0.5U8-101-01-1-1407.59

Apr 21, 2011boxThuhomePadresMat Latos - RPhilliesRoy Oswalt - R0-3-3L-3.5U4-72-00-31006.59

Aug 12, 2011boxFriawayPadresMat Latos - RRedsBronson Arroyo - R3-5-2L-0.5U7-50-22-21008.59

Jun 18, 2012boxMonhomePadresJason Marquis - RRangersMatt Harrison - L1-2-1L-4.5U9-50-00-21657.59

Jul 02, 2012boxMonawayPadresClayton Richard - LDiamondbacksTrevor Cahill - R6-24W-1.0U9-80-14-01459.09

Apr 05, 2013boxFriawayPadresJason Marquis - RRockiesJeff Francis - L2-5-3L-4.5U7-71-11-414011.59

Jul 29, 2013boxMonhomePadresSean OSullivan - RRedsMike Leake - R2-11W-4.5U5-70-11-11407.59

Apr 11, 2014boxFrihomePadresAndrew Cashner - RTigersRick Porcello - R6-06W-0.5U13-11-06-0-1106.59

Jul 17, 2015boxFrihomePadresJames Shields - RRockiesJorge De La Rosa - L4-22W-0.5U6-91-13-0-1406.59

May 12, 2016boxThuawayPadresJames Shields - RBrewersJimmy Nelson - R3-03W-5.0U7-80-03-01228.09

Aug 30, 2016boxTueawayPadresEdwin Jackson - RBravesJ. Teheran - R1508.0


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2016)

Huge Thursday card is led by the 100% NFL Preseason Game of the Year, a 24-1 College Football totals system, + 5* Blowout side and MLB Total of the week. NCAAF Comp play on ESPN below

The free college football SEC Totals play is on the Under in the South Carolina at Vanderbilt game. at 8:00 eastern on ESPN, This game fits a powerful system that pertains to opening week games in this totals range with both tams playing off consecutive losses to close out last season. The Gamecocks are returning just 4 starters on offense but should be improved on defense. Vandy has gone under in 13 of 17 on Turf and 12 of 16 in conference games. In the series these two have stayed under in 9 of the last 13. With this being an early conference affair look for a hard fought lower scoring type game. On Thursday a tremendous card is up with 2 College Football plays, one a 24-1 totals system, the other a 5* Blowout. The MLB Perfect system total of the week and the NFLX Preseason Game of the Year. Dont miss out. We ranked #1 overall in combined football the last 2 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out for Thursday. For the College Football free pick. Play South Carolina and Vanderbilt to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 2, 2016)

T.G.I.F Card has a big 96% Early season College Football totals system and 2 100% MLB Perfect system sides one is a rare 6*. Football ranked #1 all plays combined last 2 years. Football goes 5-0 on Thursday. MLB Comp play below.

 On Friday the MLB Comp play is on the Phillies at 7:05 eastern. The Phils have a nice pitching edge with Hellickson who is 2-0 with a 3 Era vs the Braves over DeLacruz who is 0-4 on the road with a 5.59 Era. The Braves are 1-9 on the road off a home win and the Phillies qualify in a solid system that plays on home favorites off a +140 or higher home dog loss scoring 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a home win scoring 5 or more runs like Atlanta. Play on the Phillies in this one. On Friday a Powerful card heads us into Labor day weekend as we have 2 MLB Never lost league wide system sides. One is a rare 6* that wins by over 5 runs on average. There is also an Early season College Football totals system up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-6269 to Jump on now. We are ranked #1 on several sites on all football plays combined the last 2 years and are way up in MLB Again this year. For the MLB Free pick. play on The Phillies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2016)

College Football Saturday and there are 5 big Opening week Super systems up all from systems winning long term over 92%. One is a 27-1 total and 3 are on TV. Football overall ranked #1 over last 2 years on Several top leader boards. College football comp play below.

The College Football comp play is on the Washington Huskies at 2:00 eastern. The Huskies have a vaunted offense that can score in bunches. They have covered 11 of 14 as a favorite from 22 to 31 and 3 of 4 at home if the total is 49 to 56. Rutgers allowed over 40 points per game on the road vs winning teams last year and has failed to cover 20 of 28 as a dog of 22 to 31. For our Power system we are playing against losing teams from last year that are on the road for the first time with a new coach vs a team that won 7 or more games last year. The Knights have failed to cover 5 straight as a dog of 20 or more. Play on Washington. On Saturday a Huge College card is up with 5 Big plays up all from Huge opening week systems that are cashing at least 92% long term. The lead is a 27-1 total. College football off to a fast 4-0 start and football overall is ranked #1 combined the last 2 years. Three of the games are on TV, ESPN, CBS and Fox Sports. MLB Power system plays up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the College football free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2016)

Sunday Headliner plays include the A.L. West Totals system of the Month and the Texas vs Notre Dame Double Perfect power play on ABC. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Minnesota Twins at 2:10 eastern. The Twins are 3-0 this year at home off a home 5+ run win scoring 10 or more runs. The Whitesox are a dismal 0-7 on the road off a 5+ run road loss. They have A. Ranaudo pitching and he has an elevated 6.32 road Era. For out system we are playing on home teams with a total of 10 or higher that are off a home win by 5+ runs and scored 10+ runs vs an opponent off a 5+ run road dog loss and had 4 or less hits in the loss. Thus system has cased 91% long term. Play the Twins today. On Sunday the lead plays are the Double perfect College Football play tonight on ABC and the A.L. West Total of the Month from a Huge database system. Football ranked #1 overall the last 2 seasons combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 5, 2016)

Labor Day Monday card has the College Football perfect system Play On ESPN, An afternoon Perfect system total that averages over 12 runs and an undefeated side in later afternoon. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for monday is on Tampa Bay at 1:05 eastern. The Rays have a bog pitching advantage in this game with Andriese over U. Jimenez who is 1-8 on the road with a 6.92 era. The Orioles have lost 14 of 22 as a road dog from +100 to +125. Home Favorites off a home dog loss by 2+ runs where they scored 4 or less runs and are playing a team like Balty that is off a home loss by 2+ runs and had 5 or less hits are 14-2 since 2004.. Look for Tampa to take the Opener. On Monday another powerful card takes center stage and is led by the 5* Perfect system NCAAF Play on ESPN. In MLB the lead plays is an early Totals system that is 100% Since 2004 and averages 12.5 runs per game. There is also a later evening perfect system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Start the week big on labor day with the most powerful data in the industry. For the MLB free pick. Play on Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 6, 2016)

Tuesday headliner play include the MLB Total of the Week and the MLB Dog of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Free play is on the Seattle Mariners at 10:10 eastern. The Mariners fit a powerful system that is rare and has won the only 7 times it has occurred. Play on home favorites off a home dog win by 5+ runs if they scored 10 or more runs in a game where the total was 8 or less and the opponent scored 5+ runs on the road. The Mariners have Paxton pitching and his 3.25 home Era is much better than what Texas Pitcher Perez has Done on the road. Perez has lost 9 of 13 away and has a 6.23 road Era. This is his first start here in Seattle. Look for the Mariners to take another from Texas. On Tuesday another powerful MLB Card is up and led by the MLB Dog of the Month and the total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mariners GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2016)

Thursday Triple perfect NFL system side + 5* Perfect system MLB and Early Bird NCAAF Play up. Football combined ranked #1 overall over last 2 seasons. MLB comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Thursday is on New York at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a solid system that has won 16 of 20 times and plays on home favorites if both teams are off a home dog win and the road team, which is Tampa in this case scored 5+ runs. Tampa is 0-5 on the road off a home dog win and New York is 8-1 as a home favorite off a home dog win. C.C Sabathia is on the mound and he is 2-0 vs Tampa at home this year. The rays counter with A. Cobb making just his 2nd start after coming back from TJ Surgery. Look for New York to take the opener. On Thursday the NFL Kicks off with a Triple perfect week 1 super system play. Football combined is ranked #1 on some of the largest leader boards. In MLB Action a powerful 5* Undefeated system is up along with an Early bird College football play for Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put these industry leading system plays on your side. For the MLB free pick take New York. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2016)

T.G.I.F and the 100% A.L. Central Game of the Year headlines the card from a Huge 100% System. There is also an Undefeated totals system and the Double perfect NCAAF Play. Early Saturday NCAAF Released tonight. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the SF. Giants at 9:40 eastern. The Giants have won 6 of the last 7 here in Arizona but are too high a favorite too unit rate tonight. SF is 8-1 as a road favorite at -175 or more. Arizona is a terrible 3-19 as a home dog of +175 or more and 8-19 at home when the total is 8 to 8.5. Bumgarner for SF has a solid 2.42 career Era vas the Diamondbacks and has better overall numbers then DE Larosa for Arizona. To top it off SF qualifies in a road warrior system that is winning 91% since 2004. Play on the Giants. On Friday the A.L. Central 100% Game of the year headlines along with an Undefeated totals system and the Double perfect NCAAF Play. NCAAF Early plays released tonight as well. We are ranked #1 in all sports on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The SF. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2016)

Saturday Top rated 6* in College Football headlines a big Card with perfect long term power systems. Football ranked #1 overall last 2 years on several leaderboards. Top plays 7-3 already. Free Play below.



The College football comp play is on Iowa at 7:30 eastern. Iowa is once again the better team here and Iowa. St has failed to cover 8 of 11 as a road dog from 14 to 17/ We are also playing against them as teams with new coaches in game 2 that are on the road for the first time have failed to cover over  80% of the time if they won or lost game one by 10 or less points and also qualify in a secondary new coach system that pertains to their losing record and the opponent having 7 or more wins last year. Look for Iowa to pull away late and get the win and cover.Huge Saturday Football Selections up, including the first big 6* Top rated play this year. There are also several Powerful Perfect system sides and two 27-2 totals + MLB. Football ranked #1 overall combined last 2 years on several leaderboards and already 7-3 this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on for Saturday. For the Free College Football system play. Take Iowa. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2016)

NFL Week 1 headliner plays include two big 5* Plays with week1 1 Totals systems that are 100% since 1980. Sunday night Football and MLB. Football ranked #1 overall last 2 years on several leader boards. NFL Free Play below.


The Sunday NFL Comp play is on the New Orleans Saints At 1:00 eastern. The Raiders are 1-18 the last 19 games in the Eastern time zone and 4-18 in games where the total is 49 or more. They have lost 7 of the last 8 in non conference games. The Saints are 5-1 ats in the series and 4-1 at home with a road game up next. Drew Brees has won his last 7 starts vs Oakland. The Saints are much tougher at home. Look for them to win the opener. Play on the New Orleans. On Sunday We look to pick up where we left off on Thursday after cashing with Denver. Today we have a Pair of 5* Top plays from perfect totals systems dating to 1980, Sunday night Double perfect side and MLB. We are ranked #1 overall in Football combined over the last 2 seasons on several prestigious leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NFL Free pick. take the Saints. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2016)

Monday night Football has 3 Big Plays one is a Rare 6* Opening Week play of the year from a 22-0 week 1 system. There is also a big total and MNF System that dates to 1970 along with a big MLB Dominator. MLB 5-0 run and Football ranked #1. Free MLB Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Detroit Tigers at 7:10 eastern. Detroit has won 10 of the 12 meetings with Minnesota this year and tonight they qualify in a solid league wide system that is 50-15. We are playing on home favorites off a home favored loss, vs an opponent like,the Twins that arrive off a home dog loss. Very simple and effective. The Twins are 19-43 vs Division teams and 0-4 on the road off a home loss where they scored 2 or less runs.. D. Norris for Detroit is 2-0 with a 2.70 Era vs the Twins and Santana has lost 10 of his 13 night starts. Look for Detroit to take the opener. Monday night Football headlines and the Opening week 22-0 System play of the year takes center stage along with another monday night side from a MNF System that dates to 1970. There is also a 24-1 totals system and a Powerful MLB Dominator system. MLB is on a 5-0 run and football combined is ranked #1 over the past 2 years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Detroit Tigers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2016)

Tuesday MLB Game of the Week with a big 92% system and several power angles. Congrats to those who jumped on and cashed big with both NFL Sides winning easily. More damage tonight. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the Boston Redsox at 7:10 eastern. Boston blasted the Orioles last night and may very well do so again as that big win puts them in a 84% blowout system. The Orioles are 0-9 on the road off a Road loss where they had 4 or les hits. They have D. Bundy on the mound and Boston ripped him once and he has a 6.75 road era. Pomeranz for Boston is enjoying a career year and has a solid 3.01 era. Play on Boston. On Tuesday the MLB Power system Game of the week headlines the card. Congrats to those who jumped on Monday night football as we sweep with the Steelers and Niners and continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this Powerful data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Boston


----------



## casinogame (Sep 13, 2016)

Tuesday MLB Game of the Week with a big 92% system and several power angles?


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2016)

Huge Thursday card up and is led by the 5* 24-0 NFL Thursday night Football game, the NCAAF College Game of the Week and the 100% National League Total of the month. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Baltimore Orioles at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles are 6-0 at home vs the Rays and 14-5 as a home favorite in this range. Tampa is 5-15 when the total is 9 to 9.5. They have B. Snell going and they are 1-6 in his road starts. Gallardo for Baltimore is 5-1 vs Tampa Bay. Home teams since 2004 are 10-1 and win by over 3 runs per game off a road dog win scoring 2 or less runs, vs an opponent also off a road dog win but scored 5+ runs. Play on Baltimore. On Thursday a Powerful card takes center stage with Football off to a fast start we have the 5* Double system 24-0 NFL Play, the College Football Play of the Week and a huge National League 100% system total of the month going. MLB Top play cashed big again last night as we continue to lead several prestigious leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick play on Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2016)

T.G.I.F and a Powerful Friday night is up and let by the College Football Total of the week and a pair of Undefeated MLB Power systems. One is a 5* Total the other from a Blowout system. Early Saturday Football up too. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on the Cleveland Indians at 7:10 eastern. Cleveland has won 18 of 23 on Fridays and have their ace C. Kluber on the mound. Kluber has been solid allowing just 1 run in 2 starts spanning 17 innings against Detroit. Detroit counters with Fullmer and he has lost his last 3 starts. Cleveland applies to a solid database system that plays on home favorites off a road loss and scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent like Detroit that scored 2 or less runs in a home loss. These tams win over 85% long term. Look for Tribe to take the opener. On Friday 3 big plays are up 2 in MLB Both from undefeated systems. One is a 5* Total the other a big blowout system that win by over 4 runs on average. The college Football total of the week is also up tonight, as well as the early 5* Blowout on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data available on your side. For the MLB Free po\ick. play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2016)

Saturday Power card has Several Perfect systems and angles. The Lead play is the Non Conference Game of the Year and the Triple perfect Dog of the Month along with a Pair of TV blowouts and MLB. NCAAF Comp play below.

The College Football comp play for Saturday is on Kentucky at 4;00 eastern. The Wildcats should win this easily. The Line has spiraled up from 18 to 22, so we will make the comp play today. They are 8-2 ats as a non conference favorite of 14 or more and catch New Mexico st off a massive upset dog win over New Mexico. The Aggies lost by 16 to a terrible Utep team and are 0-16 with just 2 spread wins vs SEC Teams. They are also in a play against system that plays against road dogs of 17 or more off a home dog win where they scored 31 or more and allowed 21 or more. They are 1-10 ats as a non conference road dog of 15 or more. New Mexico St is again without their best player in Larry Rose. Look for Kentucky to cover. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on the big Saturday card in College football. We are ranked #1 in all sports on several leader boards and have the 100% Non Conference Play of the Year headlining a big College Football card. For the Free Pick. Play on Kentucky. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2016)

Big Sunday NFL card has a Rare 6* Side, the Early NFL Total of the Month and 5* sides. There is also the A Sunday night Triple perfect play and MLB. Football ranked #1 overall last 2 years. NFL Comp play below. 


The NFL Comp play is on Miami +6.5 points at 1:00 eastern. Miami fits a solid database system today that plays on Road dogs that are off a road dog loss at +10 or more by 1-3 points as they have covered every time since 1989 vs an opponent like the Patriots that are off a road dog win. Division dogs in the first 3 weeks vs a team with revenge like the patriots have here today, are also a big play on historically. The Patriots are getting plenty of support off the big win in Arizona on sunday night. Here comes the let down. Take the points. Make it Miami. On Sunday end the week big with a Powerful football card that has a rare 6*, and early 5*, the NFL Total of the Month, and the Triple perfect Sunday night Side + MLB. Football is ranked #1 over the last 2 years and we are currently ranked #1 overall in all sports on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NFL Free Pick. Play on Miami plus the points. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2016)

Monday night Game of the Month headlines tonight from a Perfect System specific to MNF. In MLB the 5* Blowout system is up and wins on average by 4 runs. MLB Totals play below.

On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the under in the SF. Giants vs LA. Dodgers game at 10:10 eastern. This game pits Bumgarner vs Kershaw in a good old fashioned pitchers duel. The Game has a 91% Totals system from the database that is based the Dodgers road loss and the Giants home loss. LA has gone under in 11 of the last 15 and Kershaw has gone under in 6 of 8 at home and has a 1.31 Home era. Bumgarner has a 2.70 Era this year. Look for a low scoring game that goes under the total. Leading the way tonight is the Monday night Football perfect system Play of the month and a 5* MLB Blowout system that is winning by over 4 runs on average. Get on both now.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. play the Giants and Dodgers to go under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2016)

Monday night Game of the Month headlines tonight from a Perfect System specific to MNF. In MLB the 5* Blowout system is up and wins on average by 4 runs. MLB Totals play below.

On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the under in the SF. Giants vs LA. Dodgers game at 10:10 eastern. This game pits Bumgarner vs Kershaw in a good old fashioned pitchers duel. The Game has a 91% Totals system from the database that is based the Dodgers road loss and the Giants home loss. LA has gone under in 11 of the last 15 and Kershaw has gone under in 6 of 8 at home and has a 1.31 Home era. Bumgarner has a 2.70 Era this year. Look for a low scoring game that goes under the total. Leading the way tonight is the Monday night Football perfect system Play of the month and a 5* MLB Blowout system that is winning by over 4 runs on average. Get on both now.Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. play the Giants and Dodgers to go under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 22, 2016)

Thursday triple play card has 100% Thursday night NFL System, the ESPN College Football power angle side and the 100% National League total of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. They Rays will look to bounce back here tonight against a Yankees team that is 0-5 as a road dog after scoring 10 or more runs on the road. In fact. Home favorites that are off a 5+ run home dog loss while scoring 5 or more runs are 14-5 vs an opponent off a road favored win and they have won every time if that road team scored 10 or more. The pitching appears even here with Snell for Tampa and Cessa for New York. However Cessa has a 6.35 era vs the Rays. Look for Tamps to get the win. On Thursday the 100% Thursday night specific power system play is up in NFL Action along with the College Football game of the Week and the Perfect system National League Total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2016)

T.G.I.F and the 100% American league Play of the Month from a system that wins by over 3 runs is up along with a Perfect angle college Football play. 3-1 Overall last night. MLB comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the Red hot Boston Redsox. Boston has won 8 straight and takes on a Tampa team that is 6-18 on Fridays. Road favorites off a road favored win that scored 5 or more runs like Boston are 24-7 vs an opponent off a home win by 2 or more runs. Pomeranz is pitching for the Sox and he has a stellar 2.80 Road era and a 2.55 Eras vs Tampa in his career. Archer for the Rays has lost 11 of 15 vs Boston with a 5.56 career Era. The Rays have lost 11 of his 15 home starts. Look for Boston to take the opener. On Friday the 100% American League Game of the Month is up from a system that wins by nearly 4 runs per game. There is also another perfect Power angle play in college Football and a CFL Totals system. We are ranked #1 on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJump on now and start the weekend big with the most powerful data available. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2016)

Saturday College Football Power house card led by the BIG 12 Game of the Year and a PAC 12 Late night Double perfect system. Ranked #1 overall sports on several leader boards. NCAAF Comp play below.

The College football Complimentary power system play is on LSU at 6:00 eastern on ESPN. Auburn is 0-6 off a loss and spread loss vs a team off a win like LSU. Home teams playing in a 3rd straight home game of 1 exact loss as a favorite of 15 or less have cashed over 80% of the time long term when going against these home teams. LSU is loaded with 18 starters back from a 9 win team. Auburn has failed to cover 7 of the last 10 September games and appears headed for another tough year. Play on LSU tonight. On Saturday we have a tremendous college football card up and lead by the BIG 12 Highest rated Game of the year, A late PAC 12 Double 100% system and Several high end Plays. We continue to rank #1 overall in all sports on several high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free College Play. Take LSU Tonight. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2016)

Huge Sunday NFL Card has the NFL Non division total of the year with a 100% system and the 25-0 power system in the Eagles vs Steelers game. There is also Sunday night football, a 3 team teaser and an early 5*. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp system play is on the NY. Jets at 4:25 eastern plus the 3 points. The Jets have the added rest here after beating the Bills last Thursday and they fit a system based on that premise and the KC loss. The Chiefs are 0-12 to the spread at home off a loss of 6 or more points vs a team that scored 25% or more of their points from field goals like the Jets. Game 3 teams off a straight up and favored loss with a 1-1 record have failed to cover 8 of 9 vs an opponent off a win. Bowles is 5-0 ats as a dog an the Chiefs are 1-5 ats as favorites vs a team who played on Thursday. The Jets are 8-0 to the spread if they were a road dog where their opponent had 300 or more yards passing. Play the Jets plus the points in this game. On Sunday a Powerful card is up and led by the 6* 25-0 Power system Play in the Steelers vs Eagles game and the NFL 37-0 Non division total of the year and a solid early card along with Sunday night football.. We are currently ranked #1 in all sports on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 636-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NFL Free pick. Take the 3 points with the NY. Jets. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 26, 2016)

NFL 5* Monday night Double system side headlines the card along with the American League total of the Month. NFL Top Side and total cash big with Eagles and Under in KC Game. MLB Play below.

On Monday the MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:05 eastern. The Cubs have won 30 of 41 on the road vs division teams who are behind them in the standings and 28 of 38 as a road favorite in this range. They have K. Hendricks one of the most under rated pitchers in the game on the mound. Hendricks has a 2.03 era this year and has won his last 3 vs the Pirates. Pittsburgh has lost 16 of the last 22 at home and has Kuhl and his 5.91 Home era on the mound. In his starts vs the Cubs he has been dismal and has a 8.59 era. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. The 5* Monday night Football Double system dominator with a rare undefeated MNF System headlines along with a Huge American League total of the Month. Both top NFL plays cashed on Sunday and we continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2016)

MLB in Full swing and the Perfect system Game of the week headlines another powerful card. Currently ranked #1 in all sports combined on several leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play for Tuesday is on the Chicago Cubs At 7:05 eastern. We cashed a nice free play last night with the Cubs and we are back on the again tonight as they fit a nice 16-2 system that plays on road favorites at -140 or more with a total of 8 or less that are off a 5+ runs road favored win and scored 10+ runs. They have a pitching advantage with Lackey over Voglesong. The Cubs are 31-11 on the road vs a division opponent they lead in the standings and 3-0 as a road favorite after scoring 10 or more runs. The Pirates have lost 17 of 23 at home and are 0-3 as a home dog off a 5+ runs home loss. Play on the Cubs. On Tuesday the MLB Perfect system Game of the week headlines the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to rank number one on the leaser boards. Fore the MLB Free pick. play on the Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2016)

Thursday College Football Power system game of the week and a Double system NFL 5* Power play take center stage along with another MLB Blowout side. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Minnesota at KC. Royals Game. Rotation numbers 969/ 970 at 7:15 eastern. In the series here in KC These two have gone under in 13 of the last 14. Duffy pitching for the Royals is 9-2 in his career vs the Twins with a 2.53 era. Gibson for the Twins has a decent 3.38 era against KC and has gone under in his last 3 starts in this park. The Twins are struggling at the plate scoring just 2 runs on .167 hitting over the past week. They have gone under in 12 of the last 15 as a dog. Look for this game to stay under. On Thursday a Triple play power card takes center stage with a 5* NFL Double system side, the College Football System play of the week and another powerful 5* Perfect Angle play in MLB Action. We continue to rank #1 in all sports this year on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all three. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Twins and Royals to play under tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2016)

T.G.I.F And the 100% PAC 12 Power system Play of the Month on ESPN headlines along with a Powerful MLB Diamond cutter system + early NCAAF for Saturday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the NY.Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets fit a power system that is cashing over 85% long term and plays on road favorites off a road dog win vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs with no errors. The Mets are averaging over 9 runs the past week and are surging toward a wild card berth. They have won 18 of the last 26 here in Philly and have R. Gsellman and his superb 2.53 Era on the mound. He has been solid vs the Phillies with a 2.77 era. The Phillies counter with Asher who has a dismal 7.97 Era vs the Mets and they are 12-27 vs winning teams. Look for the Mets to take the opener. On Friday the PAC 12 Perfect system play of the month is up and has several big Angles. There is also early College Football releases and another MLB diamond cutter system on the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 1, 2016)

Saturday card has Several powerful system Plays including the American Athletic Conference Play of the year. Football combined ranked #1 overall last 2 years. College comp play below


The College Football comp play is on Auburn. Game 168 at 3:30 eastern. The Tigers are off the big win over LSU and now take on an over matched LA. Monroe squad that is 0-7 to the spread with rest as a dog in this range. Home favorites off a home dog win and a prior home game are 15-2 to the spread since 1980 vs a team off a road loss. Auburn has won all 9 meetings in the series and sometimes in games like this big favorites win and take their foot off the gas pedal. Not today. Auburn all day. On Saturday the strongest card of the College season thus far is up and led by the American Athletic Conference Game of the year. We are ranked #1 in all sports overall on several sites. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the Month big. For the College Football free pick. Play on The Auburn Tigers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2016)

Sunday 7* AFC Game of the Year headlines the card along with a Triple perfect 27-0 Late afternoon side and Sunday night 5* Total + more. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on the Cleveland Browns plus the 7-8 points at 1:00 eastern. Classic flat spot for Washington and favorites in game 4 off their first win as a dog have failed to cover 16 of 17 the last 36 years in their next game. Teams in Game 4 off first win that had less than 500 yards on offense have never covered. The Skins are 0-16 to the spread at -3.5 or more off a road game vs a team that forces less than 5 punts. With the big road win at NY we will look for a classic win and no cover for the favorite. On Sunday the rare 7* release is up. The AFC Game of the Year takes center state with 2 systems and 3-100% angles. The card also has 4 more plays including the 5* Sunday night NFL Totals and a 27-0 Afternoon side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NFL Play take The Cleveland Browns plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2016)

The WNBA Game 4 comp play is on Los Angeles at 8:00 eastern. LAS Has won and covered 7 of the last 8 in this series with Chicago and each of the 7 wins were by at least 10 points. The lone loss came here in Chicago in game 3 on Sunday. Chicago did well to get a game but this is the end of the line. Look for Los Angeles to get the win and cover. On Tuesday the MLB 2016 Post season gets underway and we open with a Powerful selection in the American League series. Currently ranked #1 on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and dominate on the Diamond. for the WNBA Playoff side. Take Los Angeles. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2016)

On Hump day just one TOP play in College Football from a Solid 61-12 long term database system is up and televised on ESPN 2. N.L. Wildcard totals play below.

The MLB Comp totals play is on the Under in the SF at New York Mets game at 8:05 eastern. This game pits a battle of aces as Noah Syndergaard gets the home start against M. Bumgarner. Syndergaard has a solid 2.90 home Era and tossed 8 scoreless innings against the Giants in his last appearance against them. Bumgarner has a 1.80 career Era vs the Mets and has allowed 3 runs in 29 innings on the road vs the Mets. The Mets have gone under in their last 4 games and 16 of 18 in a first home game if they did not hit a home run in their last game. The Giants are 10 of 14 under as a road favorite from -100 to -125 and 7 of 8 as a road dog of late so the closing line wont matter much as far as the total goes.On Wednesday we have a solid College football system that is 61-12 long term and applies to tonight's game on ESPN 2. Jump on now. Contact. at goldencontender@aol.com as we continue to rank number 1 on several leader boards. In closing Look for a low scoring game here tonight. For the Wild card free pick. Play this one under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2016)

Thursday Triple Play card has the 100% NFL Thursday night totals system, the College Football system game of the week and a Triple perfect MLB Playoff payoff side. Afternoon MLB Totals below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the A.L, Divisional series game with Toronto at Texas. this game has 2 tough leftys in J. Happ for The Jays and Hamels for Texas. Happ has allowed just 4 runs in 20 innings vs the Rangers and Hamels has won 7 of his last 8 starts. The Jays have a plethora of under indicators in application tonight. Toronto is under in the following situations. Under 29 of 39 vs leftys, 15 of 21 off 3+ wins, 13 of 17 with a day off, 9 of 13 on Thursdays, 9 of 11 away vs A.L West teams and 3 of 3 in October. They have the #1 road Era. Texas has the #3 home Era. Look for this one to go under. On Thursday 3 big plays are up. The College Football power system play of the week, the 100% Thursday night totals system and a Triple perfect MLB playoff Pick. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we are ranked #1 on several leader boards all sports inclusive. Foe the MLB Free pick on TBS Play Toronto and Texas under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2016)

Friday card has a Double perfect MLB Divisional series Totals play and the Triple system ESPN College side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 5:30 eastern. The Dodgers start things off with Clatyon Kershaw tonight and he has a 1.63 Era this year and has allowed just 1 run over his last 3 starts vs Washington spanning 24 innings. Scherzer has been solid vs LA but not quite as good as Kershaw. The Dodgers are 17-8 as a road favorite in this range and the Nationals are nursing injured players who have been out awhile back into the lineup. LA has won 5 of the 6 meetings this year and looks poised to take game one. On Friday a powerful card is up and led by the Triple system ESPN College football play and a Double perfect MLB Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the weekend big. For the MLB Divisional series free pick. Play on the Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2016)

Saturday card has 3 big Afternoon 5* plays and the ACC Game of the year along with MLB Divisional series plays. College Football comp play below.

The Saturday College Football power system play is on the Western Michigan Broncos at 6:30 eastern. Western Michigan has lost 7 straight in this series but finally has the team god enough to beat northern Illinois and beat them big as they are 20 point favorites and fit a solid system that is 40-19 for big favorites vs a team off 1 exact road dog wins. WMU is 5-0 and beat much tougher teams. They have covered the last 4 on turf, 17 of 21 with 6 or less days of rest and are scoring 59 points per game at home. They have a 170+ yard better defense too. Western Michigan rolls Northern Illinois tonight. On Saturday a powerful slate of games takes center stage as we continue to rank #1 on several leader boards in all sports this year. Tonight the ACC Game of the year is up along with 3 Big 5*  power system plays and more, including MLB Divisional series analysis. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out our industry leading data on your side. For the College Football free pick. play on Western Michigan. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2016)

Columbus day card led by the 5* 100% Monday night football totals system play and a late play in MLB Divisional series action. MNF 6-1 this season. MLB Matinee play below.

The MLB Comp play for Columbus day is on the LA. Dodgers at 4:05 eastern. The Dodgers have won 5 straight here at home vs Washington. The Nationals are 0-6 as a road dog off a home win where they scored 5+ runs. The pitching favors LA as well. Maeda has won 6 straight home starts. Gio Gonzalez for the Nationals is 4-12 on the road with a 4.69 era. he is 0-3 of late with a 8.31 Era. Look for the Dodgers to bounce back and take game three. On Monday we have a Never lost 100% totals system on Monday night football where we are 6-1 this season. We also have a Powerful Play in the late National League division series game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big as we Cash out on columbus day. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the LA. Dodgers today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2016)

Hockey headlines the Hump day card as the NHL opens tonight and we have a Powerful Opening game side play as well as the Perfect Angle play ion the ESPN 2 College Football game. NHL Comp play below.

 The NHL Comp play is on Ottawa at 7:05 eastern. The Senators open at home tonight against a Toronto team they have beat the last 4 here at home and 4 of the last 5 overall. The Maple leafs have lost 42 of 60 in Division play., including 16 of 19 on the road and 42 of 55 on the road when the total is 5.5. Toronto ranked 29th in road scoring last season.The Senators have won 6 of 7 at home vs Toronto at home in October since 199 and have more talent. Look for Ottawa to win their home opener tonight. On Wednesday the ESPN 2 College Football power Angle play is up along with an NHL Opening night side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the NHL Free pick. Take Ottawa. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2016)

The NFL Thursday night Football Total of the Month and a Rare 6* Highest rated MLB Playoff total headline the card both from undefeated database systems. NHL Comp play below.

On Thursday the NHL Comp play is on the Washington Capitals at 8:05 eastern on NBC Sports. The Caps, last years #1 overall team had their Cup dreams dashed by Pittsburgh. Now they open up in a big revenge spot here in Pittsburgh to take on a Penguins team that will be without S. Crosby and goalie M.Murray. The Pens are 2-14 as a regular season home dogs and Washington is 23-7 as a regular season road favorite and was 4-0 on the road in October last year. Washington had a solid preseason as well. Look for them to take the opener. On Thursday the Highest rated 6* Perfect system MLB Totals play is up along with the NFL Thursday night Total of the Month from a rare Thursday night specific NFL System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash both. For the the NHL Free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2016)

Super Saturday has the 2016 College Football Revenge Play of the year, ACC Game of the Month, early 5* MLB League championship play. NCAAF Comp play below


The College football Comp play is on Charlotte plus the points at 6:00 eastern. Charlotte cashed big for us last week winning straight up as a 13 point dog. Florida International is in one of the best play against system we have. Play against conference road favorites off back to back conference dog wins if they were a losing team last season. FIU is off a pair of revenge wins over UTEP and Florida. Atlantic. They will be certainly looking ahead to a big revenge game on deck vs LA. Tech. They lost at U.mass this year and cant be trusted to take 2 straight on the road. Take the points in this one with Charlotte. On Saturday the 2016 Revenge Game of the Year takes center stage and is backed with 2 big systems dating to 1980 and a 100% angle, There is an early 5*, the ACC Game of the month, Late night ESPN Pac 12 side and League championship play in MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side as we continue to rank #1 in all sports combined on several leader boards. For the free College football pick. Take the Points with Charlotte. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2016)

Sunday headliners include the AFC Triple perfect total of the year and the 27-0 Sunday night NFL Game of the Month and L.C.S MLB Play. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play is the Cincinnati Bengals plus the 8-9 points at 1:00 eastern. The Bengals are taking 9-10 points here and they should be much more competitive here than last week. The Bengals are 12-1 ats in non division games  if coming off an NFC Game. Road dogs with revenge in game 6 that are off a loss have covered over 80% of the time if they are playing in at least their 4th road game. The Patriots are 0-8 ATS as a 7+ point favorite on l turf vs a non divisional opponent when they are off a game as a road favorite in which they did not commit a turnover. Look for The Bengals to hang around for the cover today. On Sunday a powerful card is up and the AFC Total of the year from 3 perfect totals systems and the NFL Sunday night 27-0 Play of the Month lead the way, along with a few other best bets, there is also a League Championship play. We are currently ranked #1 in all sports on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NFL Free Pick. Play on the Bengals + 8-9 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2016)

Monday night NFL Football Play of the Month with exclusive system specific to Monday night Football. There are also 2 undefeated Team angles. A.L.C.S Game analysis below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on Toronto at 8:05 eastern. On Monday night Cleveland takes to Toronto for Game 3 of the A.L.C.S. The Indians held serve and took the first 2 games at home, despite getting installed as underdogs in this series. Cleveland took a pair of close games with a total of 5 runs scored for both teams. The Indians have now won 8 straight games and put the odds in their favor. Game 3 road teams are just 3-12 historical, as seen by the grid below. However, they have won 12 of 15 times good for 80%. Toronto will look to take one back here tonight. When trailing a best of seven playoff series 2-0 the Toronto Blue Jays have a series record of 0-2 but a Game 3 record of 2-0. The Jays send M. Stroman to the mound and he has been solid in a pair of starts vs the Indians going 14 innings allowing just 2 runs. He has been hot of late with a 2.70 Era in his last 3 starts. Cleveland counters with T. Bauer who was pushed back for this game with a blister on his hand. Bauer has a paltry 4.91 era in his last 3 starts and was knocked out of the box in his lone start here in Toronto allowing 5 runs in less than 2 innings of work. Toronto averages 5 runs per game here at home and will be aided by a raucous crowd. Toronto is 4-0 as a home favorite this year off a road game loss where they scored 2 or less runs. Look for Toronto to take Game 3. The Monday night perfect system NFL Play of the Month starts the week off for us and has a 100% Exclusive monday night specific system and 2 Perfect teams angles. Currently ranked #1 on several top networks all sports overall. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now put this industry leading data on your side. Monday night sides are 6-0 this year. For the ALCS Game free pick. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2016)

Wednesday 2016 MLB Playoff Game of the Year headlines the hump day card from a Perfect system. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Wednesday is on the NY. Rangers at 8:05 eastern on NBC Sports. The Rangers have won both home games this year scoring 12 goals combined. They put up 7 on San Jose on Monday with 7 different goal scorers. They have won the last 6 here at home vs the Redwings and 9 of the last 11 home games in October. Detroit is on a dismal 0-8 run as a road dog dating back to last season. Look for the Rangers to take this one tonight. On Hump day the highest rated MLB Playoff Game of the year takes center stage and backed with one our best Historical systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the New York Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2016)

Thursday card has 3 Powerful plays. The College Football Game of the week. The NFL Perfect system totals and a 5* Side, both systems Pertains to Thursday night football and date to 1989. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Boston Bruins at 7:05 eastern. Boston has their home opener tonight after taking 2 of the first 3 on the road, the last of which was an impressive 4-1 win in Winnipeg. They are 9-1 at home vs New jersey and have won 13 of the last 16 against them overall. The Devils just won their home opener over Anaheim but dropped their first 2 on the road and have lost the last 5 dating back to last season away from home. look for Boston to notch their first win at home. On Thursday a 3 game football pack takes center stage. Both Side and total in the NFL from cutting edge 100% Thursday night specific systems that wont be seen anywhere else. In College football we have the Double perfect Game of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. For the Free NHL Pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2016)

The Mountain West Conf. Game of the year headlines a big Saturday card That has 5 TV Games including the SEC Game of the month, afternoon and evening 5* blowouts + Game 6 N.L.C.S Play. College comp play below

 The College football comp play is on Air Force at 2:00 eastern. The fly boys have covered 12 of the last 15 at home and fit a solid system here today that plays on favorites in this range vs an opponent off 2 favored losses the last one by 10 or more like Hawaii. These favorites cover over 80% long term. The Rainbow Warriors were upset last week and now travel to the main land. They have failed to cover 6 of 7 vs winning teams and 10 of 12 off a conference loss. Look for Air force to emerge with a win and cover. On Saturday a massive college card takes center stage and is led by the Mountain West Conf. Game of the Year, afternoon and evening 5* Perfect system blowouts and the SEC Game of the Month. In MLB the Game 6 Historical League championship system is up too. We continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Roll your book like wholesale carpet all day and night. For the College football free pick. Play on Air Force. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2016)

Huge Sunday card has the highest rated 6* Side, the NFL Total of the Month and a Powerful Blowout system + Sunday night football on NBA. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play is on the Minnesota Vikings at 1:00 eastern. Minnesota the leagues lone undefeated team travels to Philly to take on the Eagles today. Teams that are undefeated in game 5 off a bye week have covered over 90% long term if the total is less than 50 and the opponent which is Philly did not lose by more than 10 points. Minnesota has covered 10 straight as a favorite and The Vikings are 23-0 ATS after any game in which Rhett Ellison did not have a reception over 10 yards the last few years. They have covered 11 of 14 vs winning teams. The Eagles after starting 3-0 have dropped 2 straight and are a dismal 1-10 to the spread as a home dog the last few years. Look for Minnesota to win and cover. On Sunday a Powerful card is up an led by a rare NFL 6* from 1 100% system dating to 1980. There is also the NFL Total of the Month, an Early Blowout and Sunday night Football. We are currently ranked #1 in all sports combined on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this high end data on your side. For the NFL Free Pick. Play on the Vikings. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2016)

Tuesday Game 1 World Series undefeated totals system play and Opening night NBA on TNT headline the card. NHL Comp play below.

On Tuesday the NHL Comp play is on the New Jersey Devils at 7:05 eastern. The Devils are improved this season and have won both of their home games thus far. In fact the home team is 5-0 in their games thus year. The Devils have beat Arizona the last 4 times. The Coyotes have lost 20 of the last 22 on the road including all 4 this season. They are a dreadful 16-52 long term off a non conference game. Look for the Devils to get this one. On Tuesday Opening night TNT Power play and the 5* Game 1 World series 100% Totals system take center stage. We are currently ranked #1 overall on several sites. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out in bases and baskets. For the NHL Free play. Take New Jersey. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2016)

Hump day in the NBA with 2 Big Opening night Sides one has an 18-0 series indicator. Game two 25-1 World series power angle side.NBA Comp play below.

 The NBA Comp play is on Boston at 7:05 eastern. The Celtics will improve this season and should be a top team in the Atlantic. They has a solid preseason winning 5 of the 7 games. Brooklyn will be a bottom dweller once again this season and managed to win just 1 preseason game. The Nets failed to cover 9 of the last 10 on the road to close out last season. Boston should coast in this one and the winning team in this series has covered 22 straight. Play on Boston. NBA Opening night Perfect angle power plays up and ready to get us on the Giving end of hump day along with a Game 2 World series historical Power system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Hammer the books on the hard wood with exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the NBA Free pick. Play on the Celtics. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2016)

Triple Play Thursday card has the College Football Game of the Month-100% system dating to 1980 on ESPN, 2X Perfect NFL Total and a 25-1 NBA Early season Power system.

 The NBA Comp play is on the LA. Clippers at 10:30 eastern. The Clips are healthy and will look for Playoff loss revenge here tonight against Portland. The Clips went up 2-0 last year and then lost 4 straight. They have this one circled and the Blazers just won their home opener against Utah. Look for the Blazers to get Clipped tonight. On Thursday a powerful 3 game card is up and and has a Huge NFL Total that has 2 perfect Thursday night specific totals systems. the college Football Game of the Month on ESPN is from a Perfect system dating to 1980. Finally a 25-1 early season NBA Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this award winning data on your side tonight. For the NBA free Play. Play on the LA. Clippers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2016)

Saturday the 100% 2016 College Dog of the year headlines along with 5 more best bets 4 are televised. World Series Game 4 and NBA Up too. College Comp play below 


The College football comp play is on Tulane at 4:00 eastern. The Green Wave has a big defensive edge. SMU is off a massive win as a 23 point home dog to Houston. Today we are playing against team off a win as a dog of 20 or more. These teams are 8-52 straight up long term. this system already cashed nicely playing against Duke this year after their upset win at Notre Dame as these teams simply cannot come back the next week with the same effort. Tulane is 4-0 ats vs a conference team off a dog win. Tulane is 5-0 as a favorite and SMU has failed to cover 8 of 11 as a road dog of 3 or less. Play on Tulane. Saturday the 2016 College Football highest rated dog of the year is up long with 5 more power plays including the big ACC prime time play, BIG 12 and BIG 10 Power system sides and early 5*. NBA Early season system and Game 4 World series up too. Jump on and cash out all day and night with powerful and exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. Jump on now at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the Free College Football pick. Take Tulane. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2016)

Huge Sunday card led by the 100% NFC East Game of the Year, 2 big NFL Totals system and NBA. Currently ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play is on the New England Patriots at 1:00 eastern. The Pats are 12-0 to the spread with same season division revenge and are sure to remember the shutout loss they had at home to the Bills. Buffalo has an Injured L. McCoy who may not be effective. The Pats have covered 14 of 17 at Buffalo if they are off a win. The Bills have failed to cover over 80% of the time at home in this series with the pats off a win. The Patriots have too many weapons on offense and will look to score fast and early in this one. Play on New England. On Sunday the Highest rated NFC East 100% Play of the Year leads the card that also has 2 big totals a 5* side and NBA. We continue to rank at the top of multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NFL Free pick. Play on the Patriots. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2016)

On Halloween a Powerful 5* Monday night Football Double system 5* is up. MNF sides 6-0 this season. NBA Early season Power system play also up. NBA Comp total below.

The NBA Totals play is on the under in the Sacramento at Atlanta game at 10:30 eastern. This game fits a solid system that has played under 22 of 29 times since 1995. We want to stay under for rested road dogs of 5 or more like the Kings if the total is 190 or more and they scored 100 or more and the home team, Atlanta in this case scored 90 or more on the road last out. These two played under in both meetings last season. Play this game under tonight. On Halloween night a Powerful 5* Monday night football Double system that has 3 perfect angles is up. Monday night football sides are 6-0 on the season. In the NBA Its another Early season NBA Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start he week big. For the free NBA Totals play go under in the Sacramento vs Atlanta game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2016)

Tuesday MAC Conference College Football system Side, NBA Total of the week and a Perfect system side headline the card. MLB Game 6 below.

 On Tuesday in game 6 of the World series we will back the Chicago Cubs to get the series tied tonight. The Cubs are 5-0 as a road favorite off a home win scoring 4 or less runs and have won 17 of 23 after a day off. The Cubs average 5 runs per game on the road and have Arietta on the mound and his numbers are better overall than Cleveland starter Tomlin. Home dogs off a road dog loss at +200 or more are 0-7 if they scored 2 or less runs and take on a team off a home win. Game 6 home teams in this exact sequence all time are just 2-2. Play on the Cubs. On Tuesday 3 power plays are up including the NBA Total of the week and a powerful side play, both from long term league wide systems that are undefeated since 1995. In College Football the MAC Conference system winner takes center stage. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get all three. For the World series play. For the free play. Take Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2016)

The Thursday night College Football play of the year from a 100% system and the NFC South Game of the Month with a rare undefeated Thursday specific system headline. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on the Orlando Magic at 7:05 eastern. The Magic have won 3 of the last 4 in the series against Sacramento and they fit a solid database system that plays on home teams with +3 to -3 point spread that scored 90 or more as a road favorite and failed to cover by 1-3 points vs an opponent that scored 90 or more as a road dog like the Kings. Sacramento has lost 7 of 8 on the road vs South East Division teams. Look for Orlando to get the win. Thursday night College football total of the year is up along with the NFC South Game of the month on thursday night football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to ranked number one on several top leader boards. For the NBA Free pick Play on the Orlando Magic. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2016)

Friday card has a the first 5* rated NBA perfect system side going along with a late night College Football Power system play on ESPN 2. NBA Comp play below.

On Friday the NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 9:05 eastern. The Spurs have revenge on Utah for a 15 point loss at home. The Spurs are 15-3 ats on the road off a 14 point home spread loss vs a team off a win. The Jazz are 1-4 ats as a home dog off a 10+ point spread win scoring 100 or more. For the power system we note that road favorites off a home spread loss by 14 or more scoring 90 or more have covered over 80% vs an opponent off a home favored win. Look for the Spurs to serve up revenge tonight. Start the week big as we have the first big 5* on the NBA Season tonight backed with a 100% league wide system and an undefeated angle. We also have the late night power system play in College football up on ESPN 2. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out tonight. For the NBA Free pick. Take the Spurs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2016)

Saturday the 100% SEC Game of the Year and Bog 12 Game of the Month lead a Powerful College Football card. In the NBA Its a Perfect system Blowout and The Breeders Cup Classic analysis. CFB Comp play below.


The College football comp play is on SO. Miss. at 3:30 eastern. The Golden Eagles are home here today against a Charlotte team that comes in off an upset dog win at Marshall and a prior road dog win. Today Charlotte will get bounced by a Solid SO. Miss team that has a big defensive and offensive edges and crushed Charlotte last year on the road by 34. For the system we want to play on home favorites off a home favored win by 10 or more and spread loss vs an opponent off a +5 or more dog win. this system cashes over 85% long term. Look for SO. Miss to coast in this one. On Saturday another tremendous card takes center stage and is led by the SEC Game of the Year and Big 12 Game of the Month along with 3 More Powerful system plays. There is also a 100% NBA Road warrior system and the Breeders Cup. We continue to Rank #1 overall on several top leader boards in all sports combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out this high end data on your side. For the College football free pick. Play on So. Miss. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2016)

Sunday card led by the 2016 NFL TOTAL OF THE YEAR, the AFC West Game of the Month on Sunday night football, an early 5* Teaser of the week and NBA. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp Play is on the Pittsburgh Steelers + the points at 1:00 eastern. The Steelers may have big Ben back and are 13-3 ats after allowing 27+ points. The Ravens are 1-10 ats home off a non division games. For the power system in this game We want to also play against home favorites with rest off back to back losses the last of which was a non division game vs a team with a .250 or higher win percentage. With the Ravens 2-9 ats as favs in the first of back to back division games we will Play on Pittsburgh. On Sunday the highest rated 2016 NFL Total of the year is up along with the AFC West Game of the Month an early 5*, our teaser of the week and NBA. We continue to rank atop several top leader boards see us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this exclusive data on your side. For the NFL Free Pick. Play on Pittsburgh plus the points. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2016)

Monday night Football takes center stage and we have a big 5* with 2 Perfect systems. MNF Sides are 7-0 this year. In the NBA a 100% Totals systems is up. NBA Comp play below.

 On Monday the NBA Comp play is on the Golden St Warriors at 10:35 eastern. Golden St will likely bounce back off the laker loss and blowout the win less Pelicans tonight. They have covered 4 of the last 5 here against them winning comfortably. Conference home favorites of 10 or more with a total of 190 or more that lost and failed to cover as a 10+ point road favorites are winning by an average 23 points per game and covering 88% since 1995. look for the Warriors to come out and play tonight. Monday night football sides are 7-0 this year and we have a Double perfect system 5* tonight after cashing our NFL total of the year on Sunday. In the NBA The perfect system, league wide totals play is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get both now as we start the week big. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Golden St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2016)

singsing said:


> Great website! It looks really professional! Sustain the great job!


USE YOUR OWN THREAD FOR ADVERTISING NOT HERE THANKS


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 9, 2016)

golden contender said:


> USE YOUR OWN THREAD FOR ADVERTISING NOT HERE THANKS


Deleted the spam posts.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2016)

Tuesday card headlined by the NCAAF MAC Conference play of the Year and a big 5* Perfect system NBA Side. NBA comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Cleveland Cavaliers at 7:05 eastern. The Cavs have covered 7 of the last 8 in this series and 5 straight at home against Atlanta. The Hawks are on a 2-9 spread run on the road. The Hawks fit a solid 84% play against system from the database that plays against rested road dogs of 5 or more off a home favored win and cover scoring 110 or more points vs an opponent off a spread loss as a road favorite of 5 or more. Cavs stay undefeated tonight with a win and cover over Atlanta. On Tuesday the College football MAC Conference Game of the Year is up along with NBA which is led by a 5* Perfect system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to lead several top leader boards all sports overall. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2016)

admin said:


> Deleted the spam posts.


thank you


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2016)

Wednesday free play


 The NCAAF power ply is on Toledo at 8:00 Eastern. Toledo has home loss revenge and has edges on both sides of the ball and particularly on offense where they average 553 yards. They are 6-1 ats with revenge vs teams with a .600 or less win percentage and 5-0 ats in week day games that are not at home. Northern Illinois has won 2 straight to get to some respectability but this is a tough spot as they have failed to cover 15 of 10 on Neutral fields. Take Toledo


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2016)

Thursday night NFL Game of the Month headlines along with a NCAAF Power system play and an Undefeated NBA System side. College football comp play below.

The College football comp play tonight is on Arizona St at 9:35 eastern. The Sun Devils are taking 5-6 points here in their final home game, which they have won 5 of the last 6 seasons. They take on a Utah team that they have beaten 11 of 12 times dating back over 39 years. They are 6-0 as a home dog off a loss. Utah has failed to cover 7 of 8 as a conference favorite and 10 of 11 vs a team off back to back losses. Take Arizona St in this one. On Thursday a powerful triple play is up with the 100% NBA Super system side. The Thursday night play of the Month in the NFL and a Powerful college Football game of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our industry leading data on your side. For the College football free pick. Take the 5-6 points with Arizona St. tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2016)

Friday NBA Game of the Month Power system side is up along with a Perfect totals system. NCAAB added for tonight, College Football play below.

The college Football play is on the under in the Boston College at Florida St game at 7:30 eastern on ESPN 2. Current total is 48 for this game. Simulation models show this one to play under that number. Boston College road games have averaged 35 points and they have a solid defense and a mediocre offense/ They have stayed under in 22 of 31 overall and 13 of 15 off a conference loss. Florida St has played under in 4 of the last 5 ands 8 of 9 November games. The last 2 between these two have been low scoring. Look for the game to go under 48. On Friday the NBA Triple perfect Game of the Month headlines along with a perfect totals system and our fitst NCAAB Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Get both now as we start the weekend big. For thee College football play take Florida St and Boston College to play under tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2016)

Huge Saturday card has the BIG 10 Game of the Year backed with a 100% system that dates to 1980. There is also a big 5* side, the NBA Total of the week and a Perfect system side and NCAB Opening weekend plays. College football comp play below.


The College Football comp play is on Washington at 7:30 eastern. The Huskies have covered the last 4 in this series at home and are still a bit under rated despite being ranked 4th. They have covered 9 of 12 vs conference revenge and beat USC by 5 last year on the road. USC is 0-7 ats when losing as a conference road dog and is 0-6 ats as a conference road dog of late. USC has been blown out on the road by the 2 solid teams they have played. Washington wins comfortably here tonight. On Saturday the 100% BIG 10 Game of the Year takes center stage along with 3 more powerful system sides all cashing 90% or higher long term. In the NBA The triple perfect total of the week and a perfect system side are up along with Opening weekend NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put our industry leading data on your side. For the College Football free pick. Play on the Washington Huskies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2016)

NFL Sunday has a rare late afternoon 6* highest rated side, the NFL Triple perfect total of the Month a 5* Early side and a 100% System Play on Sunday night football. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL comp play is on the Atlanta Falcons at 1:00 eastern. The Falcons are the bird of choice today as they are 7-0 ats off a win where Matt Ryan had 2+ touchdown passes and have covered the last 6 on the road. The Eagles are 0-10 ats at home off a loss where they forced at least 2 turnovers. The Falcons fit a system that plays on teams that won on Thursday vs a team off a straight up and ats Sunday loss like Philly. The Eagles are 0-4 ats vs a team that played on Thursday so we will Fly with the Falcons here today. On Sunday a 6* Highest rated system side headlining the day along with the NFL Triple perfect total of the Month, an early 5* side and Perfect system Sunday night football side on NBC. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we continue to rank #1 on several top leader boards. For the NFL Free Pick. Play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2016)

Monday headlines include the 2X Perfect system side in the Bengals vs Giants game, a Perfect system NBA Top play and a Live dog alert in College hoops. NGL MNF Sides 7-0-1 this year. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp play is on Auburn at 9:00 eastern. Auburn opened up with a solid win on Saturday and have plenty of scoring here as they welcome in 3 new starters that can shoot. They have done well historically vs Sun Belt teams winning 15 of 18 and covering 2 most recent games. Georgia St. Clobbered a cream puff at home on Saturday but now they travel into a tough SEC Road venue. The Panthers are 3-11 vs SEC teams and 0-6 to the spread more recently. The Panthers have failed to cover 12 of the last 14 as a dog and 8 of 11 after scoring 80 or more last out. Look for Auburn to get the win. On Monday there are 2 perfect system in the Monday night football game, where we are 7-0-1 this season. In the NBA its a perfect system side that beats the line by over 5 points on average. The top NCAAB Play is a live dog with 3 perfect indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and put our industry leading data on your side. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Auburn. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2016)

Tuesday card led by the 14-1 MAC Conference power play, an NBA Long term Database system and College hoops. NBA comp play below.

 The NBA Comp play is on the Atlanta Hawks at 7:30 eastern. The hawks have been rolling to start the season and take on a Miami team that has no rest after playing the Spurs last night. Home dogs with no rest like the Heat that were road dogs of 5 or more and are taking on a team that won and covered at home and scored 110 or more have failed to cover over 80% of the time since 1995. The winning team in Atlanta games has covered 7 of 8 and the winer in Miami games has covered all 8. Look for the Hawks to soar past Miami tonight. On Tuesday College Football, NBA and NCAAB are up. We are ranked number one on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and and cash out for Tuesday. For the NBA Free pick play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2016)

Thursday card led by the NFC South Play of the year, an early season college hoops system play and the NBA Game of the week. NBA Comp play below.

 The NBA Comp play for Thursday is on Minnesota at 8:05 eastern. The Wolves have covered the last 2 as a home favorite of 10 to 12 and the winning team has covered in all 10 of their games. The Sixers are on the road with no rest off a big home win over Washington and have failed to cover 3 of 4 on the road. Road dogs like Philly that were home dogs of 5 or more last night vs a team off a home dog loss as a dog of 4 or less while scoring 100 or more have failed to cover 85% since 1989. Look for Minnesota to win and cover. On Thursday the Double perfect system NFC South Game of the year headlines the card along with the NBA Power system play of the week and solid Early season college hoops system side. We continue to rank number 1 on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out the power of these plays on your side. For the NBA free pick. Make it Minnesota.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2016)

Friday headliners include an NCAAB Blowout system, NBA Road warrior system and Friday night football on ESPN 2. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Golden St at 8:05 eastern. Rested road favorites of 5 or more that scored 120 or more as a road favorite last out and failed to cover are cashing over 90% long term. rested home dogs like the Celtics that are +5 or more and scored 90 or more as a home favorite of 5 or more are 1-10 to the spread vs a team that failed to cover as a 5+ road favorite like the Warriors. Based on the 2 database systems we will back Golden St tonight. Tonight we start the weekend big with a big College football system play on ESPN 2, an NCAAB Blowout from an early season system and a 100% NBA Road warrior. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Golden St. tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2016)

Saturday Highest rated 6* TOP play headlines along with the ACC Play of the Month, USC vs UCLA, Perfect system NBA and College hoops. CFB Road warrior comp play below.

The NCAA Comp system play is on Navy at 4:00 eastern. This is the Hurricane Mathew makeup game that was called off on October 13th. The game wont be too exciting for an East Carolina team that has failed to cover 7 of the last 8 and is 0-3 in last home games. The pirates are 0-6 ats a a dog vs .6660 or better teams and lost and failed to cover both times here in the series. they have the 125th ranked turnover margin and are 0-7 ats in games they lose and are 4-18 ats in conference games. Navy has covered 17 of 23 in road favored games they win. Home teams on a Saturday that are not going bowling  and off a straight favored loss at 15 or less have failed to cover 31 of 336 times long term. The Pirates who were smoked here last week by SMU wont be able to stop the vaunted navy ground attack. Play on Navy. On Saturday one of the deepest cards of the year is up and led with a rare 6* Perfect system that dates to 1980. Other plays include the ACC Play of the Month, 96% Late Pac 12 system play, another perfect system NBA Side and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the Free College football pick. Make it Navy. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2016)

Sunday night NFL 28-1 Play of the year headlines the card along with a 5* NFC Game in early action. NFL Comp play below

The NFL Comp play is on the Indianapolis Colts at 1:00 eastern. The Colts are 11-0 to the spread in division games vs a team off a win like the Titans that converted 5 or more first downs. The Titans blasted the Packers at home last week but will have a much tougher time here and they are 0-11 ats off a double digit win. They are 1-12 ats on the road vs the Colts and 2-16 ats if they had a 40+ yard catch in their last game. The Colts have covered 8 of the last 9 November games. Division home favorites of less than 4 are 13-3 off a road dog win vs a team off a home dog win. With the Colts 7-1 ats with rest off a win we will look their way today. The Sunday night NFL Game of the year is up and has 4 perfect angles and a 28-1 system. In early action a 5* NFC Game is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NFL Free Pick Play on Indianapolis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2016)

Monday card has the Perfect system NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month and a power play in College hoops on ESPN 2 with 7 power angles. Monday night football play below.

 The Monday night NFL comp play is on the Oakland Raiders at 8:30 eastern live from Mexico city. The Raiders are 5-0 away from home this year with a couple of eastern time zone early start wins as they have become road warriors. They have covered the last 4 with rest and won both games vs winning teams this year. Houston has lost 2 of 3 vs winning teams and has failed to cover 8 of the last 9 on Mondays and 0-7 to the spread after rushing for 150+ yards. Look for the Raiders to get it done tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2016)

Tuesday Triple play card has another MAC Conference power play in College football, The NBA Game of the week and a College hoops 40-8 Power angle play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Atlanta Hawks at 7:35 eastern. The Hawks have covered 6 of 7 at home. New Orleans has failed to cover 26 of 38 off a dog win. Rested home favorites of 5 or more that failed to cover by 7+ points as a road favorite while scoring 90 or more are cashing 85% the last 20 seasons vs an opponent that scored 120 or more as a home dog. With the winning team in this series covering 19 of the last 20, we will stay at home with the Hawks tonight. Be sure to check out the big triple play card tonight that has the NBA Game of the week, a 40-8 NCAAB Road warrior and another big MAC Conference power play in College football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanksgiving Eve card has 4 Powerful NBA System plays one is the NBA Total of the week. In College hoops the lead play is big Totals system play. Early NFL 5* up as well. NBA Comp plays below.

The NBA comp play is on the Phoenix Suns plus the points at 7:05 eastern. The Suns swept the series from Orlando last year and have covered 9 of 12 after allowing 105 or more. For the database system we see that non division home favorites with rest that covered by 1-3 points and scored 90 or less like The Magic, vs an opponent that was a road dog of 5 or more. These home teams are a terrible 1-16 to the spread. Play on Phoenix. On Wednesday a Powerful card is up with 4 NBA Database system plays, one is the Total of the week. In College hoops the lead play is a Powerful NCAAB Totals Play with a big 96% angle. NFL Early perfect system 5* is up as well. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with this Powerful hoops card. For the free NBA Pick. Take the points with the Phoenix Suns. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanksgiving Day card has 2 big 5* NFL Power system plays, The Thursday night CFB Play of the year on ESPN and College hoops. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Thanksgiving Day is on Seton hall plus the points over Florida at 9:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Pirates are rested and ready here tonight as they last played on Saturday knocking off an undefeated Iowa team on the road. Seton Hall is 6-0 with 5 or 6 days rest and have 4 returning starters back. They are 34th in the country in scoring and are 22-5 vs non conference teams and undefeated this year. Florida is also undefeated but ranks just 147th in scoring offense and has failed to cover 16 of 22 off a spread win and have not played anyone capable of giving them the game they will get tonight. Go with the Pirates tonight. On Thanksgiving a powerful card si up that has 4 big football plays, including 2 big 5* power system plays in the NFL and the Thursday night college play of the year on ESPN. There is also a powerful college hoops play. Contact at goldencontender @aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and stuff your book big with the most exclusive data available. For the NCAAB Free pick. play on Seton Hall plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2016)

Black Friday card has 3 big College football play from System hitting 92% or better and 2 are 5* rated. NBA West conference Game of the Month and College hoops up too. Ranked #1 on several top leader boards. NCAAF Comp play below


 The Friday free College football side is on Memphis plus the points 12 noon eastern. Expect a big bounce here from Houston today off the big dog win over Louisville as a 17 point dog. Road favorites off a home dog win that scored 35 or more and are playing a team who won  have covered 15 of 20 long term. Memphis is 6-0 at home if the total is 56-63 and they have revenge for a 1 point loss in Houston last year. The Cougars are 1-8 in last road games and are 4-9 ats as a road favorite from -3.5 to -7. They have also failed to cover 3 of 5 vs winning teams. Play on the Tigers. On Black Friday a Big Power card is up with 3 High end College football plays, 2 are top rated 5* releases all are from database systems an d angles cashing over 92% long term. In Hoop action The NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and NCAAB power system Plays continue to cash out. NBA 4-1 last 5. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the cash on Black Friday. For the Free College football Play. Make it Memphis plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2016)

Saturday the 2016 7* Highest rated College football Game of the year headlines the card along with 3 more best bets and NCAAB. NBA Top play comb below.

The NBA Comp play is also a unit rated play for tonight and is on the Oklahoma City Thunder at 8:00 eastern. The Thunder have 16 point loss revenge against Detroit and they are 9-0 ats as a home favorite of less than 14 with no rest off a road game. In fact over the last few years any team playing in Ok. City with no rest off a home spread win are 0-10 ats. The Pistons are 0-4 at on the road with no rest off a home spread win and 1-7 ats on the road this year. The Pistons have failed to cover 8 of 11 vs teams who scored 99 or more per game. The winning team in Piston games this year is a perfect 17-0. Look for the Thunder to serve up some revenge tonight. On Saturday the 7* Highest rated 2016 College Football Game of the year is up and backed with a 100% system that dates to 1980. There are also 3 more powerful plays including a big total and NCAAB Hoops plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this 1/1 master piece now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NBA pick. Play on the Oklahoma City Thunder. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2016)

Sunday NFL card led by the 100% AFC West Total of the Month and a BIG 5* Undefeated power system along with hoops NBA/ NCAAB. Congrats to those who jumped on college GOY on Florida St. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on the Arizona Cardinals at 1:00 eastern plus the points. This game fits a system that has cashed 25 of 33 for road dogs of less than 5 like Arizona when both teams are coming off straight up and ats road dog losses. Arizona has a solid defense allowing nearly 100 yards less per game than Atlanta. The falcons have failed to cover 16 of the last 20 as a favorite, including 8 straight at home. Take the live dog in this one with Arizona. On Sunday the AFC Perfect system Total of the Month is up along with a big 5* from an undefeated system. NBA + NCAAB Power system Plays up as well. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the NFL Free pick. Take the Points with the Arizona Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2016)

Massive monday card led by the 5* NBA Double perfect side and an NBA Play backed with a 100% league wide system and 2 perfect angles. MNF Sides 8-1-1 this year. #1 ranked on several leader boards all sports overall. NCAAB Comp play below

On Monday the NCAAB comp play is on Butler at 9:00 eastern. The Bulldogs are vastly improves this year and stand at 6-0 after knocking off undefeated Arizona last out. They have a solid 14 RPI Scale ranking and a 76th Strength of schedule ranking. They are 15-2 in November and 29-6 vs non conference. Utah has played no one winning 4 home games against complete cream puffs. They have a 351st SOS ranking and 287 in the RPI Scale. They have lost 10 of 14 as a dog and are 1-4 ats vs Big east teams. Play on Butler. On Monday the lead plays are the 5* Double perfect system Monday night football play. NFL MNF Sides 8-1-1 this season. In the NBA Its a triple perfect Blowout side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 toJ ump on now and cash out with our exclusive data. For the NCAAB Play. The Butler did it. Play on Butler over Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2016)

Tuesday card highlighted by the NCAAB Total of the week and another big undefeated NBA Power system play. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. A solid spot for NY Tonight as they look to put an end to a 4 game home losing streak. They have revenge in this game a role in which they have won 7 of the last 9. The Rangers have won 21 of the last 30 on Tuesdays and 8 of the last 10 in this series. Carolina is 0-6 on the road when the total is 5 or less. Look for the Rangers to take this one. On Tuesday the lead plays are the NCAAB College total of the Month and another NBA Power system Play of the week. Last nights NBA Cashed easily with Toronto. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday. For the NHL Free pick. play on the NY. Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2016)

Hump day Hoops card has the NBA Total of the week from a rare undefeated database system and the ESPN BIG 10 VS ACC Power play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Chicago Bulls at 8:00 eastern. The Bulls fit a solid 90% system that pertains to their 4 days off in this game. Home favorites with 4+ days of rest in non division games have covered 90% since 1995 when coming off a road favored win and cover at -5 or more, while scoring 100 or more in that win and taking on an opponent like the laker with no rest. The Bulls have covered 6 of the last 7 and 8 of 11 at home when the total is 210 or more. The Lakers are off a game in New Orleans last night and are in a tough scheduling spot here. Look for the Bulls to coast in this one. On Hump day the NBA Total of the week headlines from a Rare undefeated totals system. We also have a powerful simulation model in the ESPN Game in ACC VS BIG 10 Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the NBA free pick. Play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2016)

Thursday night NFL Triple system Total of the year headlines tonight along with a 5* NBA Blowout system. NBA Sides 6-1 run. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp Play is on Oakland at 7:00 eastern. The Grizzlies will be tough to handle here tonight as they are 4-0 at home and scoring 91 points per game. They have covered 10 of 12 in December, 20 of 28 off a non conference game and 5 of 7 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game. Oral Roberts is 0-4 in games away from their home court allowing 79 points per game. They have failed to cover both times as a road dog in this range and have shot under 37% in 3 straight games and may be without A. Anderson in this game. In games vs teams who average 77 or more they have failed to cover 8 of the last 11. Look for Oakland to go coast to coast in this one. The Thursday night highest rated NFL Total of the year with 3 systems and 2 angles that are both 14-0 is up along with a 100% NBA 5* Blowout system. We continue to rank #1 on several leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side tonight. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday headliners include a rare 6* Perfect system Totals play and the PAC 12 Championship system play on Fox Sports. Ranked #1 on several top leader boards. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp play is on Washington plus the 9-10 points at 8:35 eastern. The Wizards have home loss revenge on the Spurs from last weeks game and fit a solid database system that plays on rested road dogs off a road dog spread loss if they scored and allowed 110 or more in that loss and are taking on a team like the Spurs that scored 90 or more on the road in their last game. These road dogs have covered 14 of 17 times the past few years. The Spurs have failed to cover in 8 of 10. The points look like the play here. On Friday the card is led by a rare 6* Total in NBA Action backed with a solid undefeated system. There is also a big system in the PAC 12 Championship game on Fox sports tonight. We continue to rank #1 on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Washington plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2016)

Conference Championship Saturday and their are 3 Big Title game system plays up and NBA and NCAAB Power Plays. NCAAF Comp play below.


The College football comp play is on Kansas St. plus the 4-5 points at noon eastern. The Wildcats have this one circled with home loss revenge and catch TCU off a big win over Texas. A role in which the Frogs have struggled going 1-7 ats off a Long horn encounter. TCU is 0-6 ats at home and K-St is 4-0 as a dog of 6.5 or less and has covered 8 of the last 10 with conference revenge. Look for Kansas St to at the very least get the cover. On Saturday there are 4 College football Power system Plays up and 3 are perfect system Sides that are Televised and backed with undefeated systems. There is also a powerful hoops card with NBA and NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and out our industry leading data on your side as we continue to rank #1 on top leader boards. For the free College football pick. Take the 4-5 points with Kansas St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2016)

Sunday headliner includes a 100% NFL Totals system + 2 big power system plays and undefeated Sunday night football system +100% NBA Power system. NFL comp play below.

 The NFL comp play is on Denver at 1:00 eastern. Denver will have Paxton Lynch playing today and will respond big off the home loss to KC. The Broncos have covered 9 straight as a road favorite after a game where they controlled the ball for 34 or more minutes. Defending champs that are not laying more than have cashed 22 of 25 times off a favored loss vs a team off a spread win like the Jags. Denver has covered 3 of 4 as a road favorite in this range and Jacksonville has failed to cover 5 of 7 as a home dog in this range. Look for Denver to bounce back particularly on defense off the tough OT Division loss to KC. Play on Denver. The Big Sunday card has a perfect system total and a pair of Undefeated system sides along with a Big Sunday night winner on NBC. Never lost 100% NBA Totals system up too. We continue to rank #1 on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NFL Free pick. Take Denver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2016)

Monday Night Football Play of the year takes center stage tonight along with NCAAB RPI Scale system and a 5* NBA Side. NBA Comp play below.

On Monday the NBA Comp play is on the Chicago Bulls at 8:05 eastern. The Bulls will look to rebound off the blowout loss in Dallas and they have covered 5 of 6 vs winning teams and are 5-1 ats vs non conference teams. The Blazers have failed to cover 7 of 8 as a dog and 6 of 7 vs winning teams. Rested road teams like Portland fail to cover over 80% long term if they covered the spread at home and are taking on a team like the Bulls that come in off a 21+ point spread loss as a road favorite and scored 90 or less like the Bulls. Play on Chicago in this one. A triple power system pack led by the NFL Monday night play of the year from 2 perfect systems And a 5* NBA Undefeated system as well as a NCAAB RPI scale system winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now and start the week big. For the NBA free pick. Play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2016)

Hump day headliners include the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month with 23-0 and 16-0 angles along with the College hoops play of the week with a 100% RPI Scale indicator. NBA Comp play below


The NBA comp play is on Brooklyn plus the 4-5 points.at 7:35 eastern. The Nets are 13-5 in this series and have won the last 4. This is a solid spot for them tonight taking points against a Denver team that is under .500 and has lost 7 of 11 on the road. In fact road team with 1 exact day of rest with a total that is 190 or higher that won and covered as a road favorite of 4 or less, while scoring 100 or more are 1-15 to the spread vs a team like the Nets that scored 100 or more as a home dog last out. Look for a tight game here with the Nets cashing out. On Wednesday the NBA Eastern Conference game of the month is up along with the College hoops play of the week. Both have multiple perfect angles and a systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get on the giving end of hump day. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Brooklyn with the 4-5 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 8, 2016)

The Highest rated AFC West play of the year in the NFL From 2 perfect Thursday specific systems headlines along with the NBA Total of the week on TNT. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Iowa St at at 8:00 eastern on ESPN 2. Iowa St makes the short trip to take on interstate rival Iowa in this game . The Cyclones are the much better team here and have won 10 of 11 vs losing teams. They have covered 3 straight after allowing 60 or less and are 5-0 ats vs teams who allow 77 or more per game They have just 2 losses by 3 combined points to Cincy and Gonzaga, teams who are a combined 15-1 this year. Iowa is ranked 287 in the RPI Scale and is 0-4 straight up and ats vs winning teams and has failed to cover all 3 when the total is 150 to 160, they are also 1-5 ats vs non conference teams. With Iowa 2-14 to the spread in their last 16. We will back the Cyclones tonight. On Thursday the AFC West Game of the year is up along with the NBA Total of the week is up and both are from perfect league wide systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Iowa. St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2016)

Saturday card has a rare triple perfect 6* total in the Army vs Navy games and the NCAAB Non conference Game of the year + NBA and more. College Basketball comp play below.

 The College hoops comp play is on Kansas at 3:15 eastern on ESPN. The Jayhawks are 5-0 at home and averaging 92 points here. They have won 15 straight covering 12 of those win in the series vs Nebraska. The Huskers have shot under 40% in 4 of their last 5 and lost by 15 at home to Creighton last out. They have failed to cover 15 of 22 as a road dog including the last 2 at + 16 or more. In games vs teams who average 77 or more they have failed to cover 14 of 21 and 10 of the last 14 in December. Look for Kansas to coast in this one. On Saturday we ramp things up with a rare 6* Triple perfect total in the Army vs Navy game and a 100% NCAB Non Conference Game of the year, along with a powerful college hoops system card and NBA. We continue to rank number one on top leader boards all sports inclusive. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the free play. Play on Kansas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 11, 2016)

Sunday card led by the Double perfect NFC East Play of the Year with a Big power system and 2 perfect angles. Afternoon card has 2 big 5* sides and a 39-0 NBA Power Angle. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play is on Atlanta at 4:25 eastern. The Falcons will look to bounce back against an inept Rams team here today after their 2 point debacle last week. Atlanta took a 1 point lead at home over the Chiefs, went for the 2 point conversion which KC intercepted and ran back for the game wining score. The Falcons have the database on their side today ad road favorites of 3 or more that lost by 1-3 points as a 3+ point home favorite despite scoring 21 or more are 8-0 ats since 1989 if they allowed 28 or more and their opponent is off a road dog loss. The Falcons have covered 5 of 6 on the road and covered 3 of 4 vs losing teams. The Rams have lost and failed to cover vs the only 2 winning teams they have played. Look for Atlanta to get the win and cover. On Sunday night football the Double perfect NFC East Game of the year is up along with a pair of 5* NFL Banger system plays and a 39-0 NBA Power Angle play. We continue to rank #1 on top leader board in all sports combined. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and End the week big with the most powerful data available. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2016)

The AFC Double system Game of the Month headlines tonight. One of the systems is perfect and exclusive to Monday night games. MNF Sises 10-1-1 this year. Hoops also on the card. NCAAB Play below

The NCAAB Play is on South Carolina at 9:00 eastern in the under armor reunion tournament at Madison Square garden. The Gamecocks have enough depth to win without their star player in Thornwell who is suspended. They have won here in Brooklyn over Syracuse and have a solid #18 RPI Rank and have played a tougher schedule than 75TH Ranked Seton Hall. The Game cocks play suffocating defense allowing 55 points per game and allowing opposing teams to shoot 33%. They held a solid Michigan team to 19%. The Pirates have won 3 straight and will try and deal South Carolina their first loss. However, the Pirates have lost to the only top 50 teams they have faced. South Carolina has won the last 3 as a dog and has a full week of rest for this game. Play on South Carolina tonight. The AFC Game of the Month is up and has 2 systems one is perfect on Monday night. Monday night side plays are 10-1-1 this season. Hoops also on the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and start the week big with our exclusive data. For the College Play go with South Carolina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2016)

Hump day card led by the 35-1 NBA Non Conference Play of the year an additional 5* in NBA and the NCAAB Game of the week with another high end RPI Scale power indicator. NBA comp play below

The NBA comp Road warrior side is on Detroit at 8:35 eastern. The Pistons will look to bounce back from their worst loss of the season as a 12 point home favorite over Philly and losing by nearly 20 in a game they were never in. Things should be much different here tonight as the pistons have covered 23 of 31 off a favored loss and 4 straight off a spread loss as well 4 of the last 5 on the road. Dallas is 0-4 ats after scoring 105or more and blasted Denver last out. Rested road favorites that lost as a home favorite of 5 or more and scored 90 or less are 100% to the spread vs an opponent that scored 110 or more as a home dog winning by 11 points per game. Play on The Pistons. On Hump day the 35-1 NBA Non conference play of the year takes center stage along with another 5* in later action and the NCAAB Game of the week from a high end RPI Scale system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we bring the bang to hump day. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 15, 2016)

Thursday card has a Double system total in the NFL, The NBA Perfect system total, another RPI Power scale side and the NHL Game of the Month. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on the Chicago Bulls plus the 2-3 points at 8:05 eastern. The Bulls will look to bounce back off a home loss and they fit a solid league wide system that cashes 82% plays on division road teams off a home favored loss vs an opponent that failed to cover as a road dog like the Bucks. The Bulls have covered 6 of 8 off a loss and 3 of 4 as a road dog of 3 or less. Milwaukee has failed to cover 20 of 27 in conference plays and 18 of 25 after allowing 100 or more points. Play on the Bulls tonight. On Thursday a powerful card is up with a 100% NFL Total, the NHL Play of the Month, NBA Perfect system total of the week and another exclusive RPI Scale System winner in college hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this powerful data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Take the Points with Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2016)

Sunday the 2016 highest rated 7* NFL Game of the Year takes center stage along with 3 more powerful Top plays and a Perfect system NBA.

 The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on Kansas City at 1:00 eastern. The Chiefs have a little extra rest here after beating Oakland last Thursday and have covered 4 of 5 vs winning teams. The Titans have failed to cover 7 of 10 vs winning teams and 8 of the last 9 in the final 4 weeks of the season. We also have a solid system that cashes over 80% long term that plays against road teams like Tennessee that beat the defending super bowl champs and are now on the road vs a team that has a win percentage of .400 or higher. Look Kansas City to cover. On Sunday the Highest rated 2016 7* NFL Game of the year headlines the card as we continue to rank #1 on top leader boards. This game has several perfect angles and a never lost system. There are also 2 more big sides and an early total as well as an undefeated NBA System Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or test to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with the Most powerful data available. For the NFL Free pick. Play on KC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2016)

Monday night football 9-1 last 10 weeks and the Total of the month headlines. The Hoops card has a 5* NCAAB Road warrior and a NBA Top play side. NFL Play of the year wins big on Sunday. Miami Beach bowl comp play below.

The Miami Beach Bowl comp play is the in the Tulsa and Central Michigan at 2:30 eastern on ESPN. This game fits a powerful system that plays over for non conference teams with a total between 63 and 71 that allow a certain amount of yards per play. These tea...ms fitting the parameters have posted over in 34 of 42 games. Tulsa averages 520+ yards on offense and 430+ yards on defense. They have posted over in 25 of 36 and 8 of 10 off a conference win and all 5 times as a favorite from -10.5 to -14. Central Michigan has averaged over 400 yards on the road and allowed over 430+ yards in non home games. They are 3 of 4 over vs non conference schools. Look for this one to go over the total here today. Monday Triple play card led buy the NFL Perfect system Total of the Month, a 5* NCAAB Road warrior with 6 power angles and an NBA Top play from an Undefeated system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or text to 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to rank at the top of multiple leader boards. For the free Bowl pick. Play Tulsa and Central Michigan to go over.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2016)

Thursday night card has 100% database systems plays in the NFL, NBA and College hoops and the Triple system Potato bowl side. NCAAB Comp play below

 The NCAAB Comp play is on Lasalle at 7:00 eastern. The Explorers have a much better RPI Scale ranking than Mercer does here and have lost to solid teams in Villanova and Temple. They are 5-0 vs teams ranked worse than 70 like Mercer and 3-1 after allowing 80 or more. Mercer has not played as many tough teams as Lasalle and is 1-6 vs winning teams and all of their wins were vs teams ranked 150 or worse. They are 0-2 as a home dog of 3 or less the last 2 years and 1-27 straight up as a dog. we will back the Road team and lay the minimal points with Lasalle. The Thursday card has the NFC East Game of the Month, NBA Eastern Conference Total of the month, a 5* NCAAB Blowout and the Triple system Potato bowl system. We continue to rank #1 on top leader boards with exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we storm into the holidays on a big run. for the NCAAB Play. Go with Lasalle.  GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2016)

Friday card has 2 big bowl plays a side and a total both on ESPN. In the NBA Another powerful totals system that is undefeated since 1995. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Cleveland at 7:35 eastern. The schedule maker didnt do the Nets any favors here with a road trip to Cleveland after hosting Golden St last night. The Nets hung with the Warrior for awhile but were take out in the 4th quarter. the Nets have failed to cover 4 of 5 on the road with no rest off a home game. The Cavs have covered 5 of 6 on Fridays and 4 of 5 off a division game. Road dogs with no rest that were home dogs of 10 or more 0-6 ats since 1995 vs a team like the Cavs that were home favorites of 5 or more and won and covered. Play on Cleveland tonight. On Friday there are 2 more big bowl winners up after we easily cashed out on Idaho last night. One is a 16-1 totals system. In the NBA The lead play is an undefeated totals system with a perfect angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now as we storm into the holidays on a big run. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 24, 2016)

Christmas Eve NFL Power system card up and led by the 21-0 Top play in the Saturday night game and early Perfect system sides and totals. We are ranked #1 on top leader boards heading into the Holiday weekend. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play for Saturday is on Miami plus the points at 1:00 eastern. The Dolphins are 7-0 ats if they scored more than they average in 2 straight with the last game on the road. The Bills are 0-13 ats vs a team with at least 1 win that allows 4.45 or more yards per carry. Buffalo is 0-14 ats as a division favorite off a 10+ point win vs a team that had 9 or less incomplete passes in last game. Game 15 division favorites have failed to cover 30 of 31 if they have a ,500 record. Road dogs off a road Saturday win like Miami vs an opponent off a home win are 10-1 ats since 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on tonight. For the NFL Comp play, Look for Miami to keep it close and get the cover. Merry Christmas, have a happy and healthy. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2016)

6* Rare 100% Monday night football play headlines. MNF Sides 11-1-1 this year, there are also 2 Big Bowl plays with multiple ling term systems and NBA. Quick lane Bowl Comp play below.


On Monday afternoon the Comp play in the Quick lane Bowl is on Boston College plus the points at 2:30 eastern. The Eagles are 130+ yards better on defense and bowl dogs won 2 or less last season are cashing 19 of 27. BIG 10 favorites are on an 0-7 spread run vs ACC Teams and bowl favorites won 3 or less games last season have failed to cover 17 of 23. First year coaches cover only 20% if they are favored and the opponent won and covered their last game. With Maryland 0-6 ats off a conference win we will Back Boston College and the points. On Monday we are back on track with a Pair of Bowl system plays, a Rare 6* NFL Play from perfect systems, dating to 1980 and 1989. NFL Sides on Monday night football are 11-1-1 this year. NBA Perfect system plays up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big with the #1 ranked all sports analyst on several leader boards. For the free play. Take the points with Boston College. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2016)

Tuesday card has 2 more Big Bowl systems one is a top 5* play from a 100% system the other has 3 long term bowl systems. In hoops the NBA Total of the week and a 5* RPI Scale power system play. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB Play is on Syracuse at 7:00 eastern. Look for the Orange to bounce back big after getting blown out by 33 by St. Johns at home as a 14 point favorite on Wednesday. The Orange are 7-2 at home and have covered 5 of 6 after allowing 80 or more. Cornell allows over 80 points per game on the road and thats what Syracuse averages at home. Cornell is 0-4 straight up and ats vs ACC Teams . They come off a rare win in their best game so far shooting 51% and allowing a season low 31% from the field. Tonight they return to form and Squeezed by the Orange. On Tuesday 2 more massive Bowl system winners, the NBA Total of the week and a big 5* RPI Scale system side in NCAAB Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Syracuse. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2016)

Wednesday card has the 100% Bowl total of the year, the Early 5* Belk Bowl, College hoops Game of the Month and 2 More big NBA Plays. NBA Comp play below


The NBA Comp play is on Atlanta at 7:05 eastern. The hawks are in a solid spot here tonight as they will look to rebound off a road favored loss here at home. That loss combined with the Knicks loss sets up a high level power system that plays on home teams with 1 day of rest that failed to cover as a road favorite of 4 or less vs an opponent that failed to cover as a home dog last out. this system has only popped 8 times since 1995 and has cashed big every time with an average 104-84 average win score for the home team. Play on the Hawks tonight. On Hump day we bring the bang with the 100% College bowl total of the year, an afternoon 5*, the NCAAB Game of the Month and a pair of powerful NBA Perfect system plays. Bowl plays are on fire and NBA Cashed big again last night as we continue to rank number one on several top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2016)

Thursday card has a trio of Bowl plays including a top play in the ESPN Alamos bowl. NBA Sides 29-8 run and we have another perfect system play along with a NCAAB Blowout system. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Oakland at 7:00 eastern. Oakland is off a big win over Georgia and now has Conference tournament revenge on Wright St here tonight after blowing them out both times prior last year. Oakland has covered 4 of 5 in the series and the favorite has covered 5 of 6 in this series. The Grizzlies are 29-8 ats off a win, 11-3 ats vs teams who score 77 or more and 20-6 ats vs teams with a .600 or higher win percentage. Wright St has failed to cover 13 of 14 times when they lose vs a team with revenge and all 3 times on the road if the total is 145 to 150. Play on Oakland. On Thursday there are 3 more big bowl plays up, 2 sides and a total, the top play is a 5* in the ESPN Alamo bowl, NBA Sides 20-8 run and another perfect system beauty is up along with a College hoops blowout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we continue to cash in all sports. for the NCAAB Free pick. Go with The Oakland Grizzlies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2016)

Friday card has the Triple Perfect Orange Bowl system play and the 5* Sun bowl side. There is also a 100% NBA Blowout system and a Late night NCAAB Pac 12 play on ESPN 2. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA comp play Play is on Milwaukee at 8:05 eastern. The Bucks fit a powerful system that plays on rested road teams off a 10+ point spread win as a road dog of 4 or less if they scored 110 or more and are taking on a team that scored 100 or more as a road dog. These road warrior have covered 80% over the last 21 years. The Bucks are 4-0 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. The Wolves are starting to fade and have lost 3 of the last 4. They are 0-4 straight up and ats in this series and 1-5 at home if the total is 205 to 210. Make it Milwaukee tonight. The Friday card has 2 more big bowl plays including the Triple perfect Orange Bowl, an NBA Perfect system blowout and a late night NCAAB Play on ESPN 2. We continue to rank #1 on several leader boards in all sports. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start New Years weekend off with a bang. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2016)

New Years Eve Card has 3 More Big Bowl games, 3-0 on Friday, and one is a triple system 6* in the Fiesta. In hoops we have a big NBA 5* 27-1 Blowout system and more. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp Play is on the Sacramento Kings at 5:05 eastern. The Kings already beat Memphis on the road and are 3-0 with 2 days rest. The Grizzles are 0-3 straight up and ats this year after shooting 50% or higher last out. Road teams with rest off a home favored win at -4 or less scoring 110 or more and covering by 21+ points are 0-10 straight up and 1-9 ats vs a team off a road loss. Play on the Kings. On New Years eve we have 3 more big bowl system plays after going 3-0 on Friday. The top one is a 6* in the Fiesta Bowl. there is a 27-1 NBA Blowout system and NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the year big as we finish the year ranked #1 on several top leader boards. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Sacramento. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2017)

New Years Day Sunday NFL Last home Play of the year with a 100% week 17 system, the Triple system 6* Sunday night NFC North game and a pair of week 17 totals systems + hoops. NFL Comp play below

The NFL Comp play is on the Carolina Panthers plus the points today. The Panthers have covered the last 8 times vs a division tam off a home loss where they never led. Tampa Bay is 0-9 to the spread off back to back road losses and 0-7 ats at home if they allowed 30 or more points as a road dog of 3 or more. The Panther and any team who lost the Super bowl have covered over 90% long term if they are off a loss in the last regular season game if they are playing a team that has won at least half their games.. Sprinkle in a little home loss revenge for Carolina too in this one and they have covered 5 of 6 as a dog. Play on The Panthers. On Sunday We start the New year off fast as we have a last home game play of the year from a never lost week 17 system, a Pair of week 17 Totals systems and a Double perfect 6* Play in the Sunday night have as well as hoops. A huge New years Day card is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we look to pick up where we left off ranked #1 in 2016. For the NFL free pick. Play on Carolina plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2017)

Monday Bowl game of the year + 2 more big bowl system plays, bowl sides 6-0 run. NBA 1200% System with 32-0 Power Angle. We finished #1 for 2016 on top leader boards all sports overall. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp play is on the over in the Milwaukee at OKC Game at 7:05 eastern. This should be a very high scoring game as both teams put up plenty of shots and play up tempo. The Bucks have gone over in 10 of the last 13. For the undefeated system we note that Non division home team that covered as a 7+ point spread win as a road dog scoring 110 or more are 100% to the over vs a team that covered by 7 or more as a home favorite and also scored 110 or more. These games average over 220 points. Play this one over the total. On Monday 3 big bowl plays and a total are up all from long term power systems, one is the bowl play of the year. Bowl sides on a6-0 run. In the NBA a 32 -0 Power Angle play headlines. We finished #1 overall in all sports combined for 2016. Now we get 2017 off to a fast start. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and start the week big. For the NBA Free pick. Play Milwaukee and Oklahoma City to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2017)

Tuesday NCAAB Game of the week headlines in SEC Conference play. 2016 Finished number one in all sports overall on major leader boards. NCAAB Comp play below.

On Tuesday the College hoops comp play is on Indiana at 7:00 eastern. The Hoosiers are 9-1 outscoring opponents 90-62 here at home and they have covered 17 of 24 as a home favorite of 3 or less. They are off back to back losses, the last of which they shot a season low 32% against Louisville while allowing a season high 52%. They should play much better her tonight against Wisconsin. The Badgers have won 8 straight and allowed a season low 33% shooting in their win over a Rutgers. Look for Indiana to put an end to the Wisky win streak tonight. On Tuesday the NCAB Game of the week is up and headlines for Tuesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the year with the #1 ranked 2016 All sports overall analyst. For the NCAAB free pick. Play on Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2017)

Hump day card has the NBA Game of the week from an undefeated system. NBA Sides 23-9 run. NCAAB Triple perfect side goes late. NCAAB Comp play below. #1Ranked on largest leader board All sports overall for 2016
The NCAAB comp play is on Indiana St. at 8:00 eastern.The Sycamores apply to a solid 73-27 system that is based on their loss allowing 80 or more vs their opponents win scoring 80 or more. Indy St has a better RPI Number than Southern Illinois and has a big edge in strength of schedule here. they have covered 8 of 10 vs winning teams and 8 of 9 as a dog. The Sycamores are 4-1 ats after allowing 80 or more. The Salukis are 1-4 vs top 150 RPI Teams. Play on Indiana St. On Wednesday another powerful card takes center stage and is lead y the NBA Perfect system game of the week and a triple perfect Late night bailout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and bring the bang to your book on hump day. For the free pick. Play on Indiana St. RV- Golden Contender Sports

All sports leader board
2016 January 1st -December 31st
Rank
Handicapper
Profit
ROI
Win PCT
W-L
Avg. Odds

Sc Score
1 Rob Vinciletti $9,165 5.7% 55.8% 765-605 -113 21.46 
2 Teddy Davis $8,626 6.7% 55.8% 642-509 -109 30.43 
3 Jeff Allen $7,073 7.0% 56.4% 496-384 -111 25.04 
4 John Martin $6,428 2.4% 52.9% 1,250-1,112 -107 7.17 
5 TJ Pemberton $5,646 3.4% 54.3% 768-646 -111 8.28 
6 GamePlan $4,313 2.2% 52.9% 899-799 -107 5.35 
7 Stephen Nover $3,740 3.9% 54.3% 446-375 -110 6.23 
8 Don Anthony $3,565 2.8% 53.9% 571-489 -112 2.29 
9 Scott Spreitzer $3,354 4.5% 55.0% 357-292 -112 6.19 
10 Jeff Alexander $3,205 2.4% 53.3% 654-574 -108 4.38 
11 Steve Janus $3,103 2.5% 52.9% 594-528 -107 3.52 
12 Bryan Power $3,025 1.3% 55.2% 1,012-820 -122 0.30 
13 Jeff Hochman $3,024 9.8% 57.0% 154-116 -107 15.55 
14 Jim Feist $2,967 1.2% 52.5% 1,118-1,011 -109 0.55 
15 Tony George $2,587 4.6% 54.8% 274-226 -110 5.88 
16 Big Al McMordie $2,569 4.4% 56.0% 271-213 -117 4.21 
17 John Ryan $2,538 2.0% 51.1% 564-539 +101 4.21 
18 Steve Merril $2,414 3.3% 54.3% 348-293 -111 3.65 
19 Martin Griffiths $2,414 2.6% 45.4% 388-467 +138 19.66 
20 Hunter Price $2,128 13.7% 58.9% 83-58 -107 14.68 
21 Dennis Macklin $2,101 1.2% 52.8% 799-714 -109 1.30 
22 Zack Cimini $2,013 2.8% 53.1% 346-306 -107 2.48 
23 Joseph D'Amico $1,993 3.1% 53.3% 311-272 -108 2.36 
24 Ken Lowden $1,872 9.3% 56.2% 104-81 -106 8.43 
25 Matt Fargo $1,551 1.2% 51.3% 600-570 -101 2.50 
26 Jamie Tursini $1,323 1.2% 51.7% 528-494 -104 0.95 
27 Bobby Conn $1,280 0.8% 52.2% 710-649 -108 0.28 
28 Mike Williams $1,207 7.4% 55.8% 82-65 -108 4.40 
29 Black Widow $1,191 1.2% 53.0% 448-397 -111 0.29 
30 Nick Parsons $1,180 1.3% 54.7% 381-316 -122 0.12 
31 Red Dog Sports $1,157 2.1% 52.1% 251-231 -101 3.22 
32 Rocky's Lock Club $1,143 1.7% 53.4% 310-271 -111 0.66 
33 Art Aronson $1,034 0.6% 54.1% 693-589 -120 0.62 
34 Steve Rich $965 6.7% 55.2% 74-60 -107 3.36 
35 Brandon Powell $912 3.6% 55.0% 116-95 -114 1.24 
36 Tony Karpinski $810 0.7% 52.6% 523-471 -110 0.11 
37 Chip Chirimbes $759 0.5% 52.2% 733-671 -108 0.23 
38 Totals Guru $712 4.2% 54.3% 82-69 -109 1.40 
39 Jesse Schule $579 0.3% 56.0% 732-575 -129 0.28 
40 Steve Williams $560 3.3% 52.9% 81-72 -106 0.68 
41 Brandon Lee $548 0.6% 52.3% 410-374 -108 0.22 
42 Sam Martin $493 1.5% 52.4% 153-139 -107 0.29 
43 Mikey Sports $451 0.6% 52.7% 345-310 -112 0.03 
44 Ari Atari $204 0.3% 54.1% 265-225 -119 0.06 
45 Doc's Sports $203 0.2% 52.1% 557-513 -109 0.02 
46 Tom Grassi $190 1.9% 52.7% 49-44 -108 0.11 
47 Jack Jones $178 0.1% 52.6% 540-487 -110 0.08 
48 Dave Price $83 0.1% 52.3% 380-347 -110 0.02 
49 Sean Murphy $47 0.1% 53.0% 185-164 -112 0.02


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2017)

Thursday card has a rare 6* NCAAB Blowout system and a 5* NBA 100% system with a 17-0 angle. Currently ranked #1 overall on top leader board.

 The NBA Comp play is on Houston at 8:00 eastern. The Rockets have rest here and have covered 8 of 10 off a non conference game and 19 of 24 vs teams who allow 99 or more points. Oklahoma city has no rest off a loss in Charlotte last night and is 0-6-2 ats in this series. The Thunder are 0-5 ats as a road dog with no rest off a road game. Looking at the game through the league wide database we see this nice little nugget. Play against road dogs of 5 or more with no rest that lost and failed to cover by 7 or more points as a road dog despite scoring 110 or more in that loss. These road dogs have no bite the next night going 0-10 straight up and to the spread since 1995. Play on the Rockets. On Thursday a powerful card is up and led by a rare 6* NCAAB Blowout system. There is also a 5* NBA Perfect system side that has a 17-0 angle that applies. We were ranked #1 overall in all sports in 2016 and have started fast this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269 to Jump on now and cash out in hoops. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Houston. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports---- 2016 All sports leader board below

 All sports leader board
 2016 January 1st -December 31st
 Rank
 Handicapper
 Profit
 ROI
 Win PCT
 W-L
 Avg. Odds
 Sc Score
 1 Rob Vinciletti $9,165 5.7% 55.8% 765-605 -113 21.46 
 2 Teddy Davis $8,626 6.7% 55.8% 642-509 -109 30.43 
 3 Jeff Allen $7,073 7.0% 56.4% 496-384 -111 25.04 
 4 John Martin $6,428 2.4% 52.9% 1,250-1,112 -107 7.17 
 5 TJ Pemberton $5,646 3.4% 54.3% 768-646 -111 8.28 
 6 GamePlan $4,313 2.2% 52.9% 899-799 -107 5.35 
 7 Stephen Nover $3,740 3.9% 54.3% 446-375 -110 6.23 
 8 Don Anthony $3,565 2.8% 53.9% 571-489 -112 2.29 
 9 Scott Spreitzer $3,354 4.5% 55.0% 357-292 -112 6.19 
 10 Jeff Alexander $3,205 2.4% 53.3% 654-574 -108 4.38 
 11 Steve Janus $3,103 2.5% 52.9% 594-528 -107 3.52 
 12 Bryan Power $3,025 1.3% 55.2% 1,012-820 -122 0.30 
 13 Jeff Hochman $3,024 9.8% 57.0% 154-116 -107 15.55 
 14 Jim Feist $2,967 1.2% 52.5% 1,118-1,011 -109 0.55 
 15 Tony George $2,587 4.6% 54.8% 274-226 -110 5.88 
 16 Big Al McMordie $2,569 4.4% 56.0% 271-213 -117 4.21 
 17 John Ryan $2,538 2.0% 51.1% 564-539 +101 4.21 
 18 Steve Merril $2,414 3.3% 54.3% 348-293 -111 3.65 
 19 Martin Griffiths $2,414 2.6% 45.4% 388-467 +138 19.66 
 20 Hunter Price $2,128 13.7% 58.9% 83-58 -107 14.68 
 21 Dennis Macklin $2,101 1.2% 52.8% 799-714 -109 1.30 
 22 Zack Cimini $2,013 2.8% 53.1% 346-306 -107 2.48 
 23 Joseph D'Amico $1,993 3.1% 53.3% 311-272 -108 2.36 
 24 Ken Lowden $1,872 9.3% 56.2% 104-81 -106 8.43 
 25 Matt Fargo $1,551 1.2% 51.3% 600-570 -101 2.50 
 26 Jamie Tursini $1,323 1.2% 51.7% 528-494 -104 0.95 
 27 Bobby Conn $1,280 0.8% 52.2% 710-649 -108 0.28 
 28 Mike Williams $1,207 7.4% 55.8% 82-65 -108 4.40 
 29 Black Widow $1,191 1.2% 53.0% 448-397 -111 0.29 
 30 Nick Parsons $1,180 1.3% 54.7% 381-316 -122 0.12 
 31 Red Dog Sports $1,157 2.1% 52.1% 251-231 -101 3.22 
 32 Rocky's Lock Club $1,143 1.7% 53.4% 310-271 -111 0.66 
 33 Art Aronson $1,034 0.6% 54.1% 693-589 -120 0.62 
 34 Steve Rich $965 6.7% 55.2% 74-60 -107 3.36 
 35 Brandon Powell $912 3.6% 55.0% 116-95 -114 1.24 
 36 Tony Karpinski $810 0.7% 52.6% 523-471 -110 0.11 
 37 Chip Chirimbes $759 0.5% 52.2% 733-671 -108 0.23 
 38 Totals Guru $712 4.2% 54.3% 82-69 -109 1.40 
 39 Jesse Schule $579 0.3% 56.0% 732-575 -129 0.28 
 40 Steve Williams $560 3.3% 52.9% 81-72 -106 0.68 
 41 Brandon Lee $548 0.6% 52.3% 410-374 -108 0.22 
 42 Sam Martin $493 1.5% 52.4% 153-139 -107 0.29 
 43 Mikey Sports $451 0.6% 52.7% 345-310 -112 0.03 
 44 Ari Atari $204 0.3% 54.1% 265-225 -119 0.06 
 45 Doc's Sports $203 0.2% 52.1% 557-513 -109 0.02 
 46 Tom Grassi $190 1.9% 52.7% 49-44 -108 0.11 
 47 Jack Jones $178 0.1% 52.6% 540-487 -110 0.08 
 48 Dave Price $83 0.1% 52.3% 380-347 -110 0.02 
 49 Sean Murphy $47 0.1% 53.0% 185-164 -112 0.02


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2017)

Triple Play friday card has a Massive 6* NBA Western Conference game of the month from a big Power system and 5 big angles. NBA Sides 23-10 run. NCAAB 5* Road warrior system and a solid NHL Total. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on the Washington Wizards at 7:00 eastern. The Wizards have covered 8 straight at home and have revenge on Minnesota tonight, which is a big deal as the revenging team is 12-0 to the spread in this series. The winning team in this series has covered 16 of the last 17. This is the time of year where the Timberwolves start to fade as they have lost 30 of the last 35 in January games. Look for the Wizards to get the win and cover. On Friday we start wild card weekend with a bang as we have a 6* NBA Western Conference Game of the Month, a 5* NCAAB Road warrior system and a Solid NHL Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Powerful plays of the 2016 All sports leader on your side tonight. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Washington. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2017)

Wild card weekend is up with a 27-1 NFL Total + a 92% system side. NBA Blowout system wins by average 22 points and 3 NCAAB Power Play one is a big 5*. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp play power system Play is on Georgetown plus the 3 points at 12 noon eastern. The Hoyas have won 2 of the last 3 here against Butler and are 4-1 ats off 3+ ats losses  and 4-1 at home if the total is 145 to 150 and they are averaging 83 per game at home. Butler is in a big play against system that pertains to road favorites off a dog win over the #1 ranked team vs an opponent off a loss. Butler will be in a for a tough game here against a motivated Hoya team. Play on Georgetown. Play for 3 units at +3 or more. On Saturday a tremendous card is up with a 92% System Play in the AFC Wild card game, a 27-1 NFC Totals play and a powerful NCAB Card where we are on a 6-1 run. In the NBA We have a huge 22 point blowout system that is undefeated the last 22 years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. We finished #1 in all sports combined for 2016 on Top leader boards. For the NCAAB Free Pick. Take Georgetown plus the points. Rob V. Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2017)

Wild card Sunday NFL Total of the Year and a big 5* Side both with Multiple perfect systems and Angles/ NFL Playoffs 6-1 last 7. NCAAB PAC 12 Game of the Month and another 5* NBA Power play. NBA Comp play below.

The Sunday NBA Play is on Miami at 3:30 eastern. The Heat have home loss revenge on the Clippers and they have covered 6 of 7 in this role.. The Clippers are 1-4 ats on Sundays and have failed to cover all three vs South East division teams. Home teams with 1 day of rest off a road favored win and cover scoring 100 or more are 1-11 to the spread vs and opponent like Miami that failed to cover by 7+ points as a road dog despite scoring over 100 points. Look for Miami to get the cover. On Sunday the NFL Wildcard Total of the year and a big 5* Side are up in Playoff action. Both have several perfect angles and systems. In college hoops the PAC 12 Game of the Month headlines along with another NBA Perfect system side. We were #1 overall sports for 2016 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2017)

Monday card has the Double system National Championship game on ESPN and a 100% NBA Dominator system. NCAAB Play below

The NCAAB Comp play in on Arkansas St at 7:00 eastern. Arky St comes in off an upset loss to Coastal Carolina but has a tremendous edge in the RPI Scale as they rank 62nd overall with a 119 Strength of schedule, compared to 265 and 198 for Appalachian St. The Red Wolves are 3-0 ats vs losing teams and have come back to cover both times after allowing 80+ points. Appalachian St is 0-5 ats vs winning teams and has failed to cover 7 of 11 as a home dog in this range the last few years. play on Arkansas St. On Monday the College Football National Championship Double system side is up along with an NBA Perfect system Dominator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now as we start the week big and end College Football with one last winner. For the Free NCAAB Pick. Play on Arkansas St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2017)

Hump day card led by the 19-0 Big 12 Game of the month, NBA Game of the week and a an additional 5* Perfect system revenge play. Big card too much to list. NCAAB Sweeps on Tuesday. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Wednesday is on Temple plus the 3-4 points at 9:00 eastern. The Owls are ranked 48 in the RPI Scale playing the 11th toughest schedule. They are 4-0 to the spread with revenge for a conference tournament loss and are 4-1 vs U.Conn the last 3 years. They are a solid 21-1 vas losing teams and 3-0 ats after allowing 80+ points, not to mention 8-1 ats vs an opponent with a losing home record. The Huskies have failed to cover 5 of 6 at home and 4 of 5 when favored. The Huskies have lost 7 of 10 vs winning teams and are winless vs top 75 RPI Ranked teams. So we wont be laying any points with them. We will take the Points with Temple. On Wednesday a Big and very deep card is up with headliner plays that include the 19-0 BIG 12 Game of the month, the 100% NBA Game of the Week and a 5* undefeated BA Revenge system that wins by 16 points per game, along with a few more. NCAAB Swept the board last night led by a top play on Villanova. We finished #1 ranked on top leader boards for 2016 all sports inclusive and have started out hot this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Take the points with Temple. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 12, 2017)

Thursday card led by the NCAAB Horizon League Game of the year, a Triple perfect ESPN Play and another big NBA 5* Perfect system side and more. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Eastern Washington at 9:00 eastern. Eastern Washington is laying a small number here but has won all 7 games vs teams ranked outside the top 200 in the RPI Scale. They are 30-8 vs losing teams and 7-1 in that role this season. They have home loss revenge from last year and take on an Idaho St team that is dreadful and ranked 323. Idaho St is 0-5 to the spread vs winning teams and 0-4 with 7+ days rest. They have failed to cover 8 of the last 11 as a dog and are ranked 310th in the nation in scoring. Look for Eastern Washington to take this one. On Thursday another big card is up after cashing big on Wednesday the Horizon League Game of the year takes center stage. Other plays include a triple perfect ESPN Play and a 5* Perfect system beauty in the NBA Plus a few others. Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free College basketball pick. play on Eastern Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 14, 2017)

Saturday card is massive and has Both NFL Sides from Long term Perfect systems and the Early Triple system total. We went 4-0 in divisional round last year. In the NBA The Western Conference Total of the year is up along with a big College hoops card. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Texas A@M at 1:00 eastern on CBS. The Aggies are off a big blowout win over LSU and have a better RPI Scale rank than Miss St. The Aggies have played the 41st toughest schedule compared to 244th for the Bulldogs. They won here last year and are 11-4 as a road favorite of 3 or less and 16-5 in January. They are 2-0 vs teams ranked 100 to 200. Miss St is in a play against system that pertains to home teams off back to back dog wins. Miss St is 4-10 off a conference win and has lost the last 3 vs A@M. Look for the Aggies to get it done. On Saturday a monster card is up from the 2016 all sports multiple network leader. Both Perfect system NFL Sides are up. Last year we were 4-0 in Divisional round. There is also a triple system NFC Total and the NBA Western Conference Total of the Year. In College hoops the Big East Game of the Month is up along with more big Long term cash systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free NCAAB Play take Texas @A@M. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2017)

Sunday card led by the 2017 NFL Playoff Game of the Year with 3 Perfect systems and angles as well as 5* total and side in other NFL Divisional game. In hoops a 100% NBA Game and a 5* NCAAB Play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Toronto Raptors at 3:00 eastern. Toronto has covered 4 of 5 times off 3+ homes games,6 of 7 in Division play and 8 of 10 off a win of 10 or more. The Knicks are 0-4 ats in division games and 1-4 ats off a win of 10 or more. Home favorites in this range off a spread at home scoring and allowing 110 or more are cashing 91% long term vs a team also off a home spread win. Look for Toronto to take this one. On Sunday the NFL Playoff Game of the year is up along with a 5* side and total all 3 from perfect Divisional round systems. In Hoops there is an undefeated system in evening action and a 5* College hoops play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the free NBA Pick. Play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2017)

Monday card has the 100% NBA Game of the Month, an NCAAB Blowout system and a 5* NHL Power system play. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Texas Arlington at 3:00 eastern. The Mavericks are off a pair of losses after winning 11 straight. They should bounce back here today as they are 7-1 to the spread off a loss of 20 or more points and 8-1 vs teams ranked worse than 100 in the RPI Scale like South Alabama. The Jaguars have failed to cover 4 of 5 at home and just 2-5 ats off a win. Look for Texas Arlington to get the cover, On Monday start the week big in baskets with the NBA Game of the Month from a huge undefeated system. In college hoops we have a big Blowout system and a Double perfect 5* in the NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free pick. Play on Texas Arlington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2017)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Dog of the month power System play and the NBA 96% Totals system play of the Week. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Tuesday is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers have a solid rest advantage hre off a pair of tough losses. They have won the only times they have played off 2 losses this season and have beaten Dallas the last 3 times. NY is 14-7 vs losing teams and 7-2 vs Central division teams. Dallas is playing on the road in a 3 rd game in 4 nights situation and they are 3-14 in this role. The Starts are 1-6 vs Metropolitan division teams and 1-8 vs teams who have a winning home record. The Stars are 2-9 out of conference and are a lousy 5-13 vs winning teams. Look for the Rangers to have dallas seeing Stars tonight. On Tuesday the 2 lead hops playss are the NCAAB System Dog of the Month and the 96% NBA Totals system play of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the NY. Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2017)

Hump day card led by the highest rated ACC Game of the Year and 5* road warrior side as well as the NBA Game of the week. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Wednesday is on South Dakota at 8:00 eastern. South Dakota has a big RPI Scale edge and is 7-1 vs teams like Oral Roberts that are ranked 200 or worse. Oral Roberts has lost 8 of 9 vs teams ranked 100 to 150 in the RPI Scale and they are 2-8 vs winning teams, 0-6 after scoring 80 or more and 1-4 in conference play. South Dakota has won 4 of the last 5 meetings and has covered 6 of 7 vs losing teams, 8 of 11 as a dog, 3 of 4 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game and the last 6 conference games. Go with South Dakota in this one. On Wednesday a powerful NCAAB Card is led by the 100% ACC Play of the year, a 5* Road warrior and 2 big NBA Plays, one os the Game of the week with a 41-2 indicator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick Take the points with South Dakota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 21, 2017)

Saturday card has the 3x perfect Missouri Valley Conf. Game of the Year, the NCAAB Total of the Month on CBS a 5* Blowout and 2 Perfect system NBA Plays. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB 3* Comp play is on Rhode Island at 2:30 eastern. The Rams are 9-1 on the road vs Duquesne covering 6 of the last 7 here. They are a perfect 8-0 this season vs teams ranked outside the top 100 in the RPI scale and have covered 5 of7 vs losing teams. Duquesne is 0-4 with one cover as a home dog of late and has failed to cover 7 of 8 vs teams under .500. The Dukes are 2-9 vs teams ranked less than 200 in the RPI Scale and Rhode Island has a far better RPI at 49 than Duquesne who ranks 206. The Rams have played the 34th toughest schedule in the country and should get the win and cover here today. On Saturday a powerful hoops card is up and led by the NCAAB MVC Conference Game of the year, the NCAAB Total of the Month on CBS and a 5* Blowout system. There are also perfect system NBA Side and totals on the card. We ranked #1 overall in all sports overall on multiple networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Rhode Island. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2017)

Monday card has the 5* Perfect system NBA play on TNT and a Powerful NCAAB RPI Scale system with a 17-0 Power Angle. NCAAB BIG 12 Conference Comp play below.

The NCAAB Play for monday in the Big 12 Conference is on Texas at 9:00 eastern. The Longhorns are 11-0 vs losing teams and have covered in 6 of the last 7 games, as well as 16 of the last 21 in conference. They catch Oklahoma here off a pair of overtime games, the last of which was a double Overtime loss at home to Iowa St. The Sooners are 2-5 after scoring 80 or more points and have failed to cover 12 of 17 off a spread loss. Texas has lost their last 2 home games here but should break out to a win in this one. On Monday the lead play is perfect 5* NBA Play on TNT backed with a powerful league wide database system and in College hoops a powerful RPI Scale super system with a 17-0 angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and start the week big in baskets. For the Free play. Take Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2017)

Tuesday power system card has the NCAAB Dog of the Month and a big RPI Scale road warrior play. In the NBA its a perfect system totals play from a system that beats the line by 24 point son average. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Kansas St plus the points at 9:00 eastern. K-state is off a big win over West Virginia and have a revenge match here against Iowa St. The Wildcats have a better RPI Scale number and have covered 18 of 21 with conference revenge vs a team off a win. They have covered 6 of 7 vs teams who average 77 or more points and 3 straight off a conference win. Iowa St rallied and beat Oklahoma in double overtime on the road but have failed to cover 5 of 6 after scoring 90 or more and 8 of 10 on Tuesdays. The Cyclones are allowing over 80 points over the last 5 games. Play on K-St. Tonight. On Tuesday the NCAAB Dog of the month and NBA Total of the week headline a powerful hoops card. We were ranked #1 on multiple leader boards all sports overall for 2016 and have started out hot this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on tonight. For the Free College basketball pick. Take the points with Kansas St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2017)

Hump day card has the 24-0 American Athletic Conf. Game of the Year and a big 5* Blowout side. In NBA Action a Perfect system total and a road warrior play with 11 angles. We also have a 14-0 Australian Open historical angle. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Portland at 10:30 eastern. The Blazers have owned the Lakers of late winning and covering in 8 straight meetings. The winning team in this series has covered 12 of 13 times. The Lakers are coming off their wor...st loss in franchise history and that is what is keeping this game from a higher rated play. Dallas lashed the Lakers by 45 last out. The Blazers fit a rare system that pertains to their road dog over time win scoring 120+ points. So we will play on Portland tonight. On Wednesday a huge card is up and top pays were 3-0 last night. Tonight the 24-0 American Athletic Conference play of the year is up along with a big 5* ACC Play. In The NBA a 100% Totals system and a road warrior side with 11 angles. take center stage. We even have a 14-0 Historical angle in the Australian Open. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and get on the "Giving" end of hump day. For the NBA Free pick Play Portland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2017)

Saturday card has the Triple perfect BIG East Game of the Year with a 26-2 system, a BIG 12-SEC Challenger side and big Revenger side and a 96-30 NBA Power system play. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Oregon at 9:30 eastern. The Ducks have big edges in both defense and offense in this gamer at Colorado tonight.. The Favorite in this series ahs covered 6 straight and The Ducks have covered 5 of 6 vs teams with a .600 or better home win percentage. They allow just 38% shooting and have won 6 of the last 7 by 17 or more. Colorado is 1-5 vs top 100 teams and they allow 83 ppg in conference games. The Buffaloes are 0-4 ats at home of late and have failed to cover 7 of 8 vs winning teams and just broke a 7 game losing streak. Look for Oregon to get the win and cover. On Saturday the 26-2 BIG East Game of the year along with 3 perfect angles headlines along with a big revenge super system side and an SEC vs BIG 12 TV Power play and more. In the NBA we have a 96-30 long term power system play televised on ABC Sports. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this exclusive data on your side. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Oregon. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunday card is led by the 100% Non conference Power system Play of the Month and an additional 5* Side in early action. In NCAAB the 19-1 RPI Scale mismatch system is up too. NCAAB Comp play below.

 The NCAAB Comp play for Sunday is on Xavier at 6:00 eastern. The Musketeers will look to rebound here after losing to cross town rival Cincinnati. They take on a St.Johns team they beat already this year. They have a solid edge in the RPI where they have won 6 of 7 vs teams ranked 100 to 200 and they are a solid ranked team at 16 overall. The Red Storm are ranked 142 and are a dismal 1-6 vs top 50 teams and are 0-9 to the Spread in their last 9 losses as well as failing to cover 13 of 20 after allowing 80 or more and 10 of 15 after scoring 80 or more. St. john is 1-6 to the spread as a home dog from +6.5 to +9 so we will back Xavier. On Sunday the NBA Card is led by the Non Conference Play of the Month and an early 5* perfect system Play, in College hoops the lead play is a 19-1 RPI Scale mismatch. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on now and end the week big. For the Free NCAAB pick. Play on Xavier. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2017)

Monday card led by the 100% Non Conference total of the Month and a 5* NCAAB RP Scale mismatch system Play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the over in the Brooklyn at Miami game. Rotation numbers 501/502 at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a perfect totals system that plays over for home teams like Miami that covered by 10 or more as a home dog and scored 110 or more vs a team like the Nets that scored 110 or more as a road dog. If these home teams went over in their last game the system is perfect. Miami is 3 of 4 over at home after scoring 110 or more at home . The Nets are 5 of 5 over on the road after allowing 120 or more on the road. Look for an up tempo game that posts over tonight. On Monday we start the week big in baskets with a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale mismatch court crusher and the NBA Non conference total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play the Nets and the Heat to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2017)

Hump day Power card has another 100% NBA Blowout, a Rare 6* In NCAAB and a Triple perfect Late night PAC 12 Play. NCAAB Sweeps on Tuesday. Comp play below


The NCAAB comp play Play is on Illinois St. Game 564 at 9:00 eastern. The Red birds are off to their best start in school history and are 10-0 in conference play and check in with a solid 34 RPI Scale rank. They are 9-1 vs teams like Northern Iowa that rank between 100 and 200 in the RPI Scale and they have covered 11 of 15. The Panthers have won 5 straight after losing the last 5. They are ranked just 329th on offense and will have a tough time slowing down one of the best scoring teams in the country. N.Iowa has failed to cover 5 of 6 on Wednesday, 6 of 8 on the road and are 1-13 ats when they lost as a road dog. The Dog is 0-7 ats in this series and the home team has covered 4 straight. Look for Illinois St to get the cash in this one. On Wednesday a rare 6* Dominator in College hoops is the lead play along with a Triple perfect PAC 12 play and another NBA Blowout from an undefeated system. College hoops sweeps on Tuesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Take Illinois St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 2, 2017)

Thursday card has the NCAAB Big West Conference Game of the year, and a 100% NCAAB Road warrior side. In the NBA The perfect system total of the week headlines. NCAAB Comp play on ESPN Below.

 The NCAAB Comp play is on Michigan St at 7:00 eastern on ESPN. The Spartans are in Nebraska tonight off a big home win over cross town Michigan. The Spartans have covered 15 of 20 on Thursdays and have a better RPI Scale rank. They are 14-1 the last 15 vs teams under .500 and have covered 5 of 5 on the road if the total is 135 to 140. Nebraska is off an upset win here as a 7 point dog over Purdue. However, the Huskers are 1-4 after allowing 80 or more and have failed to cover 6 of 7 at home if the total is 135 to 140. Look for Michigan St to emerge with this win. On Thursday the top 3 plays are the NCAAB Big West Conference Game of the Year, a powerful perfect angle Road warrior and the NBA Perfect system Total of the Week. Last night top play was a solid winner. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Make it Michigan St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2017)

Saturday headliner is the NCAAB College Total of the Year on ESPN backed with a big totals system and simulation model. Part of a Powerful card that has a 100% NBA System and 5* NCAAB Red circle revenge system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 9:00 eastern. The Spurs have already dominated Denver twice this season and should win easily here at home as Denver will be without Galinari again. The Spurs have covered 6 of 8 on Saturdays and 7 of 9 vs Northwest division teams. Denver has failed to cover 7 of the last 10 in this series. Also consider that Non division road dogs of 10 or more with a 190 or higher total that were home favorites last out are 0-9 ats since 1995 vs an opponent like the Spurs that failed to cover as a 10 point home favorite last out. These dismal dogs lose by an average 115-97 score. Play on the Spurs. On Saturday the College Basketball Total of the Year on ESPN headlines a huge card that has a 5* Revenge system, and a perfect system NBA Play along with a few other power system sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on San Antonio. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2017)

Superbowl Sunday Highest rated 7* release. This selection has over 2 dozen long term historical Super systems an angles, 4 are 100% perfect. The most comprehensive analysis available with a bonus totals and props. NBA Early system plays up too. NCAAB Play below.

The NCAAB Play for Sunday is on California at 4:00 eastern California has a much better RPI Scale rank and has a solid 10-1 record vs teams who are ranked 50 to 100 like Colorado. The Bears are a solid defensive team ranked 20th in the nation and will give Colorado a tough time here today. The Buffaloes are 8-20 ats as a road dog from +3.5 to +6 0-5 the last 5 occurences. They have failed to cover 6 of 8 after scoring 80 or more points last out. On Sunday a super rare 7* Rating for Superbowl 51 is up. We have a massive analysis on this game with over 20 different systems and angles 4 of which are undefeated. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. We also have bonus total and props in this one. For the NCAAB play. Go with California. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2017)

Monday card led by the 39-0 NBA Eastern Conference play of the Month and a Big TV 100% Power play on ESPN in College hoops. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the under in the Utah at Atlanta game at 7:35 eastern. These two teams play tight defense and have gone under 5 straight in the series all of which are low scoring. In the years meeting the 2 combined for 163 points. Utah has played under in 8 straight off a spread loss vs South East division teams. The Hawks are 5 of 6 under at home after allowing 90 or less at home in their last game and 3-0 under at home off a 10+ point spread win. Look for another low score bore of a game. Play the under. On Monday we start the week big in baskets with the 39-0 Eastern Conference NBA Game of the Month and the Big 12 TV Game on ESPN with a 96% system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Hammer your book in hoops with our exclusive data. for the NBA Free pick. Play on the Under in the Atlanta vs Utah game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2017)

Tuesday card has a 5* NBA Totals from a Perfect totals system dating to 1995. In NCAAB Action the lead play is a Perfect RPI Scale Power system side. ACC Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Notre Dame at 7:00 eastern. The Irish will look to break their 4 game losing streak tonight. They have Wake Forest coming in and they have won and covered both meetings here against them. The favorite in this series has covered 5 of 6. The Irish have covered the spread 5 of 6 times off a spread win and 6 of the last 8 vs teams with a .600 or higher win percentage. They have won 12 of 14 here at home. Wake Forest has failed to cover all 3 times after allowing less than 40% shooting and 15 of 21 off a win. They are 1-5 ats in their road losses. Look for Notre Dame to take this one. On Tuesday 100% NBA 5* Total is up along with an Exclusive RPI scale power play in College hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on now and cash out. For the free NCAAB Pick. Play on Notre Dame. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2017)

Hump day card has the triple perfect BIG 12 Game of the Month and the NBA 100% System Game of the week part of a powerful hoops card. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Toronto Raptors at 8:05 eastern. Toronto is 5-0 ats on the road after scoring 110 or more at home . Minnesota is 4-20 to the spread as a non conference home dog if they allowed 100 or more last out. The Wolves have failed to cover 8 of 10 vs teams who average 99 or more points per game. Rested home dogs off a home spread loss that scored and allowed 110 or more points are 0-11 to the spread since 2010 vs an opponent like Toronto that scored 100 or more in a home win. Look for the Raptors to take this one. On Wednesday a massive card is up and lead by the 3X Perfect BIG 12 Game of the Month in College hoops and a 100% NBA System play of the week. This is the deepest NBA Card of this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2017)

Thursday Double perfect PAC 12 Play of the Month on ESPN is up along with a 5* NBA perfect systems totals plays and a Live dog in college hoops. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB comp Play is on Washington St. at 9:00 eastern. The Cougars are taking over 16 points here in Utah and apply to a 57-19 system in this game. Washington St has covered all 3 times as a road dog of 12.5 or more and 3 of 4 with home loss revenge, as well as 3 of 4 with revenge for a blowout loss of 20 or more. Utah has failed to cover 20 of 26 as a home favorite from -15.5 to -18. The Utes have struggled a bit of late losing their last two. Play on the Cougars. On Thursday another solid hoops card is up and led by the ESPN PAC 12 Game of the Month with 2 perfect angles. There is also an early live dog play and a 5* Undefeated NBA Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and cash out. For the College basketball free pick. Play on Washington St plus the 16+ points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2017)

Saturday card led by a rare 6* Triple perfect NCAAB Play, the NCAAB Total of the Month and a 5* 100% NBA Totals System. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Saturday is on the Dallas Mavericks at 9:00 eastern. The Mavs have played much better of late and have covered 3 of the last 4 at home vs Orlando. Dallas is 3-0 ats at home if the total is 200 to 205 and has covered 6 of the last 7 as a favorite and 5 of 6 vs losing teams. Orlando has failed to cover 8 of the last 10 vs teams who allow 99 or more points. For our power system. We want to play on home favorites with a total of 200 or higher that covered as a home dog and scored 100 or more, vs an opponent that failed to cover as a home favorite despite scoring 100 or more. Look for Dallas to get the cover. On Saturday a rare triple perfect 6* NCAAB Revenge play headlines along with the ESPN Total of the Month and a 5* Perfect system NBA Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put our exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Dallas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2017)

On Sunday the 100% BIG 10 Game of the Year is up along with a 5* NBA Power system side that has a 50-4 Statistical angle. NBA Comp play below.

On Sunday the NBA Comp Play is on the Chicago Bulls at 3:35 eastern. The Bulls have home loss revenge on Minnesota and may have Jimmy Butler back for this one. Chicago qualifies in a 105-41 road warrior system and has covered 5 of 6 off a loss of 10 or more. They are 5-1 ats on Sundays and are the #1 rebounding team in the league. Minnesota is 25th in rebounding and has failed to cover 6 of 7 after allowing 100 or more points and 5 of 6 with 1 day of rest. Look for the Bulls to even the series. On Sunday the BIG 10 Play of the Year headlines the Card along with a 5* NBA Power system side that has a 50-4 Power Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free play. Play on the Chicago Bulls. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2017)

Monday headliner picks include the Double Perfect NBA East conference play of the Month and a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale system with a 15-1 angle. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the New York Rangers at 7:35 eastern. The Rangers a re a good looking dog here and on a 5 game win streak while fresh off the 400th career win for Henrik Lundquist. The quickest ever to 400 wins. The Rangers have a little play back in mind for Columbus. New York is 18-5 with revenge and 8-2 if its home loss revenge. NY is 25-8 in February games, 5-0 this year and they are 3-0 off 3+ home games. They are solid on the road this season winning 18 of 25. Columbus has gone a paltry 8-10 since the end of their 16 game win streak and they have Lost 8 of the last 11 to New York. Play on the Rangers in this one. On Monday another powerful card is up and led by the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month that has 2 long term undefeated systems. In College hoops its an exclusive 5* RIP Scale Power system play with a 15-1 angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the New York Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2017)

Hump day card has the 100% NBA Western Conf. Total of the Month, a BIG Perfect system Blowout and a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale mismatch side. NBA Comp plays below.

The NBA comp play is on the Golden St Warriors. Game 528 at 10:35 eastern. The Warriors will be motivated in this game as they have revenge on Sacramento and are off a blowout loss. The Kings have no rest and are in a negative big dg system here. They are catching Golden St at the wrong time. The Warriors are 35-17 to the spread long term with revenge and will dethrone the Kings tonight. On Wednesday get on the Giving end of Hump day with the NBA Western Conference Total of the Month, a big 100% Blowout side and a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale dominator side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Golden St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2017)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* Top play from a Big Revenge system, the Early 16-0 ESPN BIG 10 Side and a Triple Perfect NBA System Side on TNT. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Texas A@M plus the points at 7:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Aggies are 18-4 and 6-1 this year vs losing teams. they have home loss revenge on Vandy and are 4-1 after shooting under 40% in their last game and 3-0 ats with revenge as well as 6-1 ats in games after playing Florida.. Vandy has failed to cover 28 of 40 vs a team with revenge for a loss of 10 or more points. Take Texas A@M. in this one. On Thursday a rare 6* Top play takes center stage in College hoops with a big revenge system. In early action the 16-0 ESPN Big 10 Side is up along with a triple perfect system 5* NBA Side on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the points with Texas A@M. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2017)

Saturday card has the 2017 NCAAB Game of the year from a perfect revenge system. There is also a double perfect total and 2 big 5* Plays. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the LA Kings at 10:00 eastern. The Kings have won 11 of the last 14 here at home vs Florida and 4 of the last 5 overall against them. They beat them on the road 9 days ago 6-3 and now catch Florida playing a 3rd road game in 4 nights. Florida has lost 7 of 10 with home loss revenge. The Kings are 9-2 on Saturdays and have won 10 of 15 off a loss by 2+ goals. Look for LA To get the win. On Saturday we are releasing the 2017 College Basketball Game of the Year backed with an exclusive undefeated system and several powerful statistical indicators. Past of a Powerful NCAAB Card that has 2 more 5* Power system plays and a big Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free NHL Play. Take the LA. Kings. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2017)

Sunday card has a 5* NCAAB Perfect system early play on CBS, the BIG 10 Game of the Month and NHL Play of the Month. NCAAB GOY cashes on Saturday. NBA All star game comp below.

The NBA All star game comp play at 8;00 eastern on TNT is on the Western Conference. Looking strictly at rosters the West has a solid continuity edge for a game that will be played up tempo. The total in the game is over 350 points and the West has more overall depth. With the Big 3 from Golden St paired up with Harden Anthony Davis and Westbrook the East could have a hard time staying in this game. We will go West in this one. On Saturday we cashed the NCAAB Game of the year and look to end the week big on Sunday with the BIG 10 Game of the Month, an early 5* Power system side and the NHL Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA All star game play. Take the Western Conference. See the all time All star game results below added for your viewing pleasure. GC


All-Star Game: Year-by-Year Results 


Year Location Score MVP 
2012 Orlando West 152, East 149
Recap | Box score Kevin Durant, OKC Thunder 
2011 Los Angeles West 148, East 143
Recap | Box score Kobe Bryant, L.A. Lakers 
2010 Dallas East 141, West 139
Recap | Box score Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat 
2009 Phoenix West 146, East 119
Recap | Box score Shaquille O'Neal, Phoenix Suns; Kobe Bryant, L.A. Lakers 
2008 New Orleans East 134, West 128
Recap | Box score LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers 
2007 Las Vegas West 153, East 132
Recap | Box score Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers 
2006 Houston East 122, West 120
Recap | Box score LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers 
2005 Denver East 125, West 115
Recap | Box score Allen Iverson, Philadelphia 
2004 Los Angeles West 136, East 132
Recap | Box score Shaquille O'Neal, L.A. Lakers 
2003 Atlanta West 155, East 145 (2OT)
Recap | Box score Kevin Garnett, Minnesota 
2002 Philadelphia West 135, East 120
Recap | Box score Kobe Bryant, L.A. Lakers 
2001 Washington East 111, West 110
Recap | Box score Allen Iverson, Philadelphia 
2000 Oakland West 137, East 126
Recap | Box score Tim Duncan, San Antonio; Shaquille O'Neal, L.A. Lakers 
1998 New York East 135, West 114
Recap | Box score Michael Jordan, Chicago 
1997 Cleveland East 132, West 120
Recap | Box score Glen Rice, Charlotte 
1996 San Antonio East 129, West 118
Recap | Box score Michael Jordan, Chicago  
1995 Phoenix West 139, East 112
Recap | Box score Mitch Richmond, Sacramento 
1994 Minneapolis East 127, West 118
Recap | Box score Scottie Pippen, Chicago  
1993 Salt Lake City West 135, East 132
Recap | Box score Karl Malone, Utah; John Stockton, Utah 
1992 Orlando West 153, East 113
Recap | Box score Earvin Johnson, Los Angeles  
1991 Charlotte East 116, West 114
Recap | Box score Charles Barkley, Philadelphia  
1990 Miami East 130, West 113
Recap | Box score Earvin Johnson, Los Angeles  
1989 Houston West 143, East 134
Recap | Box score Karl Malone, Utah  
1988 Chicago East 138, West 133
Recap | Box score Michael Jordan, Chicago  
1987 Seattle West 154, East 149 (OT)
Recap | Box score Tom Chambers, Seattle 
1986 Dallas East 139, West 132
Recap | Box score Isiah Thomas, Detroit 
1985 Indianapolis West 140, East 129
Recap | Box score Ralph Sampson, Houston 
1984 Denver East 154, West 145 (OT)
Recap | Box score Isiah Thomas, Detroit 
1983 Los Angeles East 132, West 123
Recap | Box score Julius Erving, Philadelphia 
1982 New Jersey East 120, West 118
Recap | Box score Larry Bird, Boston 
1981 Cleveland East 123, West 120
Recap | Box score Nate Archibald, Boston 
1980 Washington East 144, West 136 (OT)
Recap | Box score George Gervin, San Antonio 
1979 Detroit West 134, East 129
Recap | Box score David Thompson, Denver 
1978 Atlanta East 133, West 125
Recap | Box score Randy Smith, Buffalo 
1977 Milwaukee West 125, East 124
Recap | Box score Julius Erving, Philadelphia 
1976 Philadelphia East 123, West 109
Recap | Box score Dave Bing, Washington 
1975 Phoenix East 108, West 102
Recap | Box score Walt Frazier, New York 
1974 Seattle West 134, East 123
Recap | Box score Bob Lanier, Detroit 
1973 Chicago East 104, West 84
Recap | Box score Dave Cowens, Boston 
1972 Los Angeles West 112, East 110
Recap | Box score Jerry West, Los Angeles 
1971 San Diego West 108, East 107
Recap | Box score Lenny Wilkens, Seattle 
1970 Philadelphia East 142, West 135
Recap | Box score Willis Reed, New York 
1969 Baltimore East 123, West 112
Recap | Box score Oscar Robertson, Cincinnati 
1968 New York East 144, West 124
Recap | Box score Hal Greer, Philadelphia 
1967 San Francisco West 135, East 120
Recap | Box score Rick Barry, San Francisco 
1966 Cincinnati East 137, West 97
Recap | Box score Adrian Smith, Cincinnati 
1965 St. Louis East 124, West 123
Recap | Box score Jerry Lucas, Cincinnati 
1964 Boston  East 111, West 107
Recap | Box score Oscar Robertson, Cincinnati 
1963 Los Angeles East 115, West 108
Recap | Box score Bill Russell, Boston 
1962 St. Louis West 150, East 130
Recap | Box score Bob Pettit, St. Louis 
1961 Syracuse West 153, East 131
Recap | Box score Oscar Robertson, Cincinnati 
1960 Philadelphia East 125, West 115
Recap | Box score Wilt Chamberlin, Philadelphia 
1959 Detroit West 124, East 108
Recap | Box score Elgin Baylor, Minneapolis; Bob Pettit, St. Louis 
1958 St. Louis East 130, West 118
Recap | Box score Bob Pettit, St. Louis 
1957 Boston East 109, West 97
Recap | Box score Bob Cousy, Boston 
1956 Rochester West 108, East 94
Recap | Box score Bob Pettit, St. Louis 
1955 New York East 100, West 91
Recap | Box score Bill Sharman, Boston 
1954 New York East 98, West 93
Recap | Box score Bob Cousy, Boston 
1953 Ft. Wayne West 79, East 75
Recap | Box score George Mikan, Minneapolis 
1952 Boston East 108, West 91
Recap | Box score Paul Arizin, Philadelphia 
1951 Boston East 111, West 94
Recap | Box score Ed Macauley, Boston


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2017)

Monday card led by the ACC Conference game of the Month from a Powerful system and a 5* NHL System side. NHL Sides on an 11-1 run after winning again yesterday. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Georgia Southern plus the 4 points at 7:00 eastern. The Eagles are 10-1 at home this year and have won the last 4 vs winning teams. Over the last 3 years they are 6-0 at home if the total is elevated at 150 to 155 and they have covered 7 of 10 with 1 or less day of rest. Tonight they welcome in Texas Arlington. The Home team has covered all 4meetings in this series and Texas Arlington has been a dismal road favorite from -3 to -6 the last few years failing to cover 7 of 9 times. They are 0-3 to the spread on the road if the total is 150 to 155. Go with GA. Southern. On Monday the Atlantic Coast Conference Game of the Month is up and has a huge power system and 2 perfect angles for support. In the NHL we cashed big again last night part of a 3-0 top play day. NHL Sides on an 11-1 run. Tonight a big 5* is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Georgia Southern plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2017)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Game of the week and a powerful,5* RPI Scale power system play headlining. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL comp Play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers have been hot of late winning 7 of the last 8 including a big statement win over Washington. They have revenge in this game for a loss in Montreal earlier in the season. The Rangers are 2nd in the league in scoring .The Canadiens have really been struggling of late as they have won just one of their last eight games. They recently fired their coach but the team is not nearly as good as they were in the beginning of the season. In fact Montreal has just 11 goals in the last 8 games. With the Rangers 19-6 with revenge we will look their way tonight. Play on the NY. Rangers. On Tuesday another powerful hoops card takes center state and is led by the NCAAB Game of the Week and an exclusive 5* RPI Scale court crusher. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2017)

Hump day College hoops card has the Southern Conference play of the year, a 5* Major Conference 100% Blowout system and more. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Missouri St. Game 729 at 8:00 eastern. The Bears have a big size edge in this game and are 7-1-1 ats in the series vs Bradley. They have won 8 of 10 vs losing teams. Bradley is 4-14 vs winning  teams and 1-9 with road loss revenge. They are 0-11 with just 2 spread wins off a conference win and 0-5 after shooting 50% or higher which they did in their rare win last out over Evansville. Missouri St has won the last four games in this series and have outscored the Braves by 13.0 ppg in the last three meetings.  Make it Missouri St tonight. On Hump day the headliner play is on the 100% Southern conference Play of the year. There is also a big 5* Blowout system with 2 perfect angles. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Missouri St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2017)

Thursday card has the 100% Conference USA Play of the year headlining. In the NBA We have Powerful Extended rest back from the All star break system plays up. these exclusive systems cashing over 78% the last 3 years. NBA Comp play below


The NBA comp play is on Portland. Game 501 at 7:05 eastern. The Blazers have home loss revenge in this game and road favorites with 4 or more days rest that scored 90 or less and lost as a road dog failing to cover are covering 94% since 1995 vs an opponent off a home game. These teams win by an average 14 points. Conversely the Magic and any home dog with 4+ days rest that scored 80 or less are winless straight up and ats vs a team that was a road dg last out. Orlando is 1-6 ats vs the West of late and 1-7 ats at home vs a team that has a .400 or less road winning percentage. The Magic have failed to cover in 10 of their last 11 dog losses. Play on Portland. On Thursday we have our exclusive extended rest back from the NBA All star game systems up. Two of the mare perfect since 1995, one is a total. In College hoops we cashed our big top play last night and release the 100% Conference USA Game of the year. Contact us at goldencontender@AOL.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Portland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2017)

Friday card has 2 big perfect system extended rest post all star break systems and the NCAAB 100% Game of the Week on ESPN 2. NBA Totals comp play below

The NBA comp Totals Play is on the over in the Utah at Milwaukee game. Rotation numbers 849/850 at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a solid over system. Play over for non division road teams with 4 or more days rest if the total is 190 or higher and they won and covered as a home favorite while scoring 110 or more. Another post break system plays over for home teams with 4+ days rest off a road favored win scoring 100 or more vs a team scoring 110 or more at home. These games average 219 points and have posted over 100% of the time since 1995. Utah has gone over in 5 of 6 on the road and 12 of 16 off a win of 10 or more. The Bucks are 20 of 28 over at home and 12 of 17 over in non conference games. Play this one over the total tonight. On Friday start the weekend big with Exclusive post All star Break extended rest NBA Systems that date to 1995. In College hoops the Game of the week with 10 power angles is up on ESPN 2. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Get on them now and cash out with our exclusive data. For the NBA Free pick. Play Utah and Milwaukee over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2017)

Saturday Highest Rated NCAAB Summit Conference Play of the year, 5* Road warrior and Revenge Play of the Month up in NCAAB. NBA Post All star break 5* Undefeated system play on ABC. NBA total play below.

The NBA totals play is on the over in the Minnesota at Houston game at 9:05 eastern. This game fits a nice post all star break totals system that pertains to the over. Houston has gone over both times at home after scoring 120 or more on the road. The Wolves have posted over 8 of 9 on the road with no rest off a home game and 8 of the last 9 overall. In the series these two have gone over the total in 9 of the last 10. Look for a high scoring game tonight. On Saturday a Massive NCAAB Card is up and led by the 100% Summit conference Game of the Year, the Revenge Play of the Month and a 5* 19-0 road warrior side, In the NBA its another perfect system post all star break super system on ABC Sports. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play Minnesota and Houston to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2017)

Sunday card has 2 big NBA Plays one is the NBA Back from the break total of the year, the other is a 5* side. In NCAAB action the triple perfect PAC 12 Game of the Month. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB comp play is on Notre Dame.Game 844 at 6:30 eastern. The Irish fit s powerful last season home team revenge system and has they have covered 6 of 7 as a home favorite in this range. The Irish are 3-0 at home vs top 100 RPI scale teams. GA. Tech is 1-8 on the road vs top 100 teams. Notre Dame will be plenty motivated here and they have covered 4 of 5 in February and 4 of 5 with road loss revenge. Notre Dame is 7-2 ats off a conference win. Look for them to cover in this one. On Sunday end the week big in baskets as the 2 headliner plays are the NBA Back from the break total of the year with a 100% system. In College hoops the triple perfect PAC 12 Play of the month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free NCAAB Play. Take Notre Dame.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2017)

Monday card has the big ESPN ACC Power system play and a rare 6* Highest rated NBA Perfect system side ands a 5* Blowout. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp play is on Samford. Game 535 at 7:05 eastern. The Bulldogs fit a powerful late season revenge system we use that pertains to their winning record and Mercer having a losing record. Samford has home loss revenge and were looking past The Citadel on Saturday and were upset as a 13 point favorite. This game they have circled tonight at Mercer, who sprung a big upset revenge win at UT. Chattanooga, which sets up this play rather nicely tonight, Mercer is 1-5 at home vs teams ranked 100-200 in the RPI Scale and they are 0-3 ats as a home favorite of late. Samford has covered 9 of 10 as a road dog since last February 27th exact. Take the Bulldogs as a dog with bite than can win outright. On Monday start the week big with a rare highest rated 6* release in the NBA along with a 5* Blowout and the Big Power system play in the ACC on ESPN Game in College hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. play on Samford plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2017)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB MAC Conference Triple Perfect play of the year and the NBA Total of the Week headlining along with a few more power system hoops plays. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on San Jose at 10:35 eastern. The Sharks have lost their last 3 home games but they should break that streak tonight against a Toronto team that has lost 6 straight vs winning teams. San Jose has won 12 of the last 13 meetings in this series and 21 of 28 on Tuesdays. In games vs a team that scored 2 or less goals they are 19-7. Look for San Jose to take this one tonight. On Tuesday a powerful hoops card is up and the two lead plays are the NCAAB MAC Conference play of the year and the 100% NBA Total of the week as we look to end February with a bang. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on and put our industry leading data on your side. For the NHL Free pick. Play on San Jose. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2017)

Thursday card has the NBA TNT TV Game of the Year from an Undefeated system dating to 1995. There are 2 big NCAAB RPI Scale dominators and an NHL side which are on an 11-2 run. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Montana St at 9:00 eastern. The Bobcats are a small favorite here, but have solid support numbers. They are 7-2 off a conference win and have played well of late winning the last 4. They havecovered 10 of 14 on the road if the total is 150 to 155 and they are 6-1 vs teams who allow 77 or more like Idaho St. The Bengals are one of the worst teams in the country ranked d337 in the RPI Scale. They have lost 12 of 13 vs winning teams and are 1-5 ats in lined home games this season. Idaho St has failed to cover 4 of 5 with road loss revenge. Look for Montana St to get the cash tonight. On Thursday the NBA TV Game of the year is up with a system that has lost lost in 23 seasons. In College hoops we have a pair of RPI Scale Dominator system and a Powerful NHL Side which are on an 11-2 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Montana St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2017)

T.G.I.F Friday led by the 34-1 5* Blowout side and powerful round 1 Conference tournament system plays up. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 9:35 eastern. The Spurs were beat by New Oreleans last time they met. The Spurs are 9-3 ats with revenge and have covered 8 of 10 on Fridays. the pelicans are 1-6 ats off a spread win adn have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs winning teams. Home dogs that scored 100 or more as a home favorite of 4 or less and allowed 90 or less like the pelicans are 0-6 ats since 1995 vs an opponent that was a home favorite of 5 or more and failed to cover. Look for the Spurs to serve up some revenge. On Friday we have 2 Powerful round 1 conference tournament power plays up along with a 34-0 NBA 5* Blowout side. Jump on now and start the weekend off big. March madness power pack is up now, we cashed 73% last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. play on the Spurs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2017)

Saturday card up and led by the 2017 Last home game plays of the year, 5-1 last 6 years, Conference tournament system plays, $ 65% last season are up along with a Top play NBA Play with 39-0, 57-4 angles and more. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB Battle of the sunshine state comp play is on Florida St at 4:00 eastern. The Seminoles will look to bounce back off a close loss to Duke and take on a Miami team they beat easily on the road earlier in the season. FSU has covered 15 of 20 at home and 8 of 11 off a spread win. They have covered 12 of 15 when the total is 130 to 140. Miami has failed to cover 4 of 5 on the road if the total is 135 to 140 and they are 3-7 to the spread as a road dog vs top 15 teams and they are 7-18 ats off a loss. Look for Florida St to take this one. On Saturday put the most powerful data in the industry on your side as we feature a big slate of plays on Saturday. The lead game is he last home game of the year, which has won 5 of the last 6 years, their are also conference tournament system plays up and a 5* Road warrior. In the NBA There are 2 never lost system sides and one has 39-0 and 57-4 power angles. Last year Conference tournament plays cashed over 65%. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out as we start March off big. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Florida St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 5, 2017)

Sunday card has a rare 6* Top rated NBA Perfect system release, a Late 100% NBA Totals system and conference tournament power system plays and a 31-1 5* Mismatch side. NBA Comp play below.

 The NBA Comp play is on Boston at 5:05 eastern. The Celtics are off a big win in LA and shot over 50% from the field. They have come back to cover 7 of 10 after these 50% games and have won and covered every time this year on the road if the total I 220 or higher. The Celtics are also 7-2 ats off 2 wins. The Suns have failed to cover in 5 of 7 of late vs winning teams. For our System we want to play on rested road teams that scored 110 or more in a -5 or higher road favored win and cover vs an opponent like the Suns that covered at home by 7 or more and scored 110 or more. These road teams have covered the last 8 times going back the last few season. Play on Boston. On Sunday we end the week big with a massive 6* Top play release in the NBA From a rare undefeated system. We also have a big Late night NBA Perfect system total and powerful conference tournament system plays up including a 31-1 RPI Scale 5* mismatch. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and hammer your book in hoops with our exclusive data. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2017)

Monday card led by the highest rated NBA Divisional Total of the year, a 5* Conference Tournament system play and a late night Triple perfect Court crusher. NCAAB MAC Conference comp play below.

 The MAC Conference comp play is on Toledo at 8:00 eastern. Toledo has revenge tonight but won the first meeting easily and is 9-1 to the spread in their favored wins. The Rockets are 6-2 ats in this tourney vs a team off back to back losses. Bowling green is 0-11 ats in their last 11 dog losses and 0-9 ats in this tournament vs a team off a dog win. With Toledo 6-1 at home vs teams ranked outside the top 200 in the RPI Scale we lay the points here. On Monday the NBA Divisional total of the year leads the way and there are 2 Powerful Conference tournament Super system sides up. One goes early and one goes late and is a 5*. Contat at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and out this industry leading data on your side. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play On Toledo. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2017)

Hump day card led by the 28-1 Conference Tournament dog of the year. there are also 2 big Tournament power system plays, the NBA Total of the week and the late night bailout. NBA Power system comp play below

 The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on the Washington Wizards at 9:05 eastern. The Wizards are the better team and they are 8-1 of late vs teams who allow 105 or more points per game and 18-9 vs teams under .500. Denver is 2-5 vs Southeast division teams and have not played well vs winning teams. All road teams with no rest off a road game are 3-1 here in Denver. For our database system we want to play on road teams with no rest that were road favorites last night if the line is -4 to +4 and the opponent scored 100 or more as a 10 or more point favorite like Denver. Limited sample size but these road teams are 7-0 since 1995. Play on the Wizards. On Wednesday the highest rated Conference tournament 28-1 Dog of the years headlines along with a powerful tournament card and the NBA Total of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and bang your book good on hump day. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2017)

Big Thursday card has a rare 6* 100% Tournament system side and 2 big 5* plays one in the NBA. An extra large card with long term Conf. tournament systems. NCAAB Comp totals play below.

On Thursday the NCAAB Comp play is on the under in the Texas A@M vs Vanderbilt game at 7;00 eastern. Both teams have struggled to score and have been inept offensively of late. Vandy has gone under in 4 of the last 5 and 12 of 13 off a win. In neutral court games the Commodores are 6 of 8 under if the total is 130 to 135. Texas A@M has stayed under in the last 3 and all 3 times with road loss revenge. In games as a neutral court underdog they have 8 of 11 ti the under and 7 of 10 vs winning teams. this should be a close lower scoring game. Play on the Under. Wednesday top play go 3-1 led by Tcu. On Thursday we are back with a rare perfect system 6* Tournament side, we also have 3 more high end sides and a 5* NBA. A powerful card overall with long term conference tournament systems all cashing 90% or higher. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play under 130 in the Vanderbilt vs Texas A@M Game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2017)

Friday Conference tournament TV Play of the year tonight leads powerful Hoops card with several high powered 2nd round tourney systems and a 100% NBA Blowout side. SEC Comp play below

The SEC Comp play is on Florida at 7:00 eastern. This is a right back revenge spot for the rested Gators tonight as they lost the regular season finale to Vanderbilt. The Commodores won and covered last night against Texas A@M but his will be much tougher and they have lost both neutral court games to top 25 teams and they are 1-8 ats in this tourney vs a team off a straight up and ats loss. Florida has covered 17 of 23 as a favorite and won both times on a neutral court vs top 50 teams. With Florida 18-3 to the spread in their last 21 wins we will back Florida here. On Friday another massive card is up and led by the TV Game of the year and several more powerful 2nd round super systems and a big NBA Blowout. Wednesday and Thursday cards cashed big. now we get the weekend started off fast. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free pick. Play on Florida. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2017)

Huge Saturday card has the Highest rated Conference Tournament Game of the Year plus 5 more top NCAAB Plays all from Solid tourney systems and a 100% NBA primetime total on ABC. Conf. Tournaments 10-2 last 12. NBA Comp play below


The Free NBA Dominator system side is on Memphis.Game 720 at 9:05 eastern. The Grizzlies will look to bounce back from a pair of home losses and they catch the Hawks with no rest off a home game last night. The Hawks were 18-8 ats of late and All road teams in Memphis off a home game are 8-38 long term. Rested home teams with a total of 200 or higher have lost once in 23 seasons if they failed to cover by 14+ points as a home favorite, scored 90 or more and allowed 110 or more vs a team that was a home favorite of 4 or less with no rest. Look for the Grizzlies to get it done. On Saturday the College conference tournament Game of the Year headlines along with a Huge cad with 5 more top plays, all from solid long term systems. NCAAB on a 10-2 top play run. NBA Top play from never lost totals system goes tonight on ABC TV in the Spurs vs Warriors game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put this exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Make it Memphis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunday NCAAB Conference tourney total of the year + 2 big Championship power system sides along with a Late night NBA Perfect system side to end the week. Early NBA Comp play below.

 On Sunday the NBA Comp play is on the Boston Celtics at 3:30 eastern. The Celtics have won and covered 7 of 8 off a 10+ point loss and have revenge on the Bulls in this game. Chicago has failed to cover the last 4 and home favorites with rest that failed to cover by 14 or more ad a road favorite last out have covered over 85% long term vs an opponent like the Bulls that are off road dog loss. Play on the Celtics. On Sunday we end the week big with the Conference tournament total of the year and 2 big Championship system plays. In the NBA we have a perfect system 5*. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. Congrats to those who jumped on yesterday as top plays moved to 8-2 the last 10. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2017)

Monday NHL 5* side and 2 NBA Perfect system plays Headline the card tonight. NHL Preview below Boston at Vancouver.

The NHL comp play is on Boston at 10:05 eastern. The bruins are a pretty solid favorite here tonight in Vancouver. Boston has won the last 6 vs losing teams, 5 of 6 vs Pacific division and 6 of 7 vs the Western Conference. The Canucks are 0-6 of late at home of late, 2-10 off 3+ home games, 8-18 vs winning teams and 2-12 off a home loss of 3 or more goals. Boston is the better teams in this one. On Monday Hoops and hockey start the week off as we have a pair of Perfect system Power plays on the hard wood and a 5* NHL Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2017)

Tuesday card has a pair of Opening round N.IT. Tournament power systems and the NBA Game of the week. N.I.T Comp play below.

The N.I.T Comp play for Tuesday is on Monmouth at 7:05 eastern. The Hawks are 13-1 at home this season and fit a nice opening round system that plays on teams that lost in the semi finals of the conference tournament if they are at home and the opponent lost by 8 or less last out.. This system has cashed 78% long term. Monmouth has covered the last 6 vs winning teams, 12 of 14 if the total is 160 to 170, 6 of 6 on Tuesdays, 3 of 4 vs the SEC and 17 of 22 vs teams that score 77 or more points per game. They have a better RPI Scale rank and Ole Miss is just 2-6 vs top 50 teams. Play on Monmouth. On Tuesday the Perfect system NBA Game of the Week is up along with 2 Powerful long term N.I.T opening round high end systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free pick. Make it Monmouth. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2017)

Hump day card has the N.I.T first round play of the year from a perfect system, the NBA 1005 total of the week, a 5* blowout and more. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is to play over in the Lakers at Rockets game at 8:05 eastern. This should be another high scoring game with a total that opened at 234. The Lakers are 5 of 6 over as a road dog of 12 or more and 10 of 14 vs South west division teams. Houston has gone over all 6 times as a home favorite of 12 or more and 9 f 12 vs Pacific division teams. There is also a powerful system that plays on rested conference home favorites that scored 110 or more last out vs a team off a road dog loss. This system cashes over 85% long term Look for this game to play over tonight. On Hump day a powerful card is up and led by the 1st round N.I.T Tourney play of the year. There is also the NBS Total of the week and a 5* dominator side and more. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-6269 to jump on. For the NBA Free Pick. Play the Lakers and Rockets to go over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 16, 2017)

March Madness opening round 6* 28-1 beauty headlines a Big card with 4 Powerful long term round 1 super systems and the 100% NBA Revenge Game of the Month. NCAAB Tourney cashing 72% last 3 years, comp play below.

The NCAAB Tournament comp play is on Purdue at 7:25 eastern on TRU TV. Purdue has covered 20 of 28 vs non conference teams and 21 of 29 vs teams who allow 64 or less points per game. They smoked Vermont 2 years ago 107-79. The Boilermakers have covered 4 of 5 on Neutral courts and 3 of 4 off a loss. Vermont has won 21 straight but now step up in class where they are4-16 ats vs winning teams and have failed to cover 6 of 9 as a dog. Number 4 seeds like Purdue have covered19oftraight up favored loss. Vermont tis 0-3 ats vs tournament teams. Play on Purdue. On Thursday a rare 6* headlines from a massive 28-1 system is up along with several long term high end round 1 system plays all cashing over 90%. The NBA Revenge game of the month from a perfect system is up too. NCAAB Tourney plays cashing 72% overall the last 3 years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on as we get the tournament off to a fast start. For the NCAAB Tournament free pick. Go with Purdue. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2017)

St.Patricks Day Friday card led by the Opening Round Play of the year + 3 more perfect system plays. The NBA Card has a triple perfect 5*. NCAAB Top plays go 3-0 on Thursday. Tournament comp play below.

The NCAAB Tournament free play for St.Patricks Day is on Miami at 9:20 eastern. The Hurricanes have a better RPI Scale number and have a coach in Laranga who is lethal off a loss going 22-2 when favored off a defeat. Coach Laranga is 7-0 vs teams seeded 6 or worse . Tonight they take on a Michigan St team that is not the powerhouse they have been in years past. The Spartans have failed to cover 7 of the last 9 as a dog and 8 of 11 on neutral courts. Our simulation model shows The Hurricanes with a win and cover here. Coming off a monster winning day on Thursday e have the Opening round Game of the Year along with several more perfect system Tournament terminator sides. In the NBA The lead play is a triple perfect 5*. We Cashed out nice with OKC Last night and NCAAB CASHING 73% last 3 years. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Tournament free pick. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2017)

Saturday the NCAAB Tournament total of the year headlines along with a powerful card with 3 more big round 2 system winners and the NBA 16-0 Non conference total of the month. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Atlanta at 6:05 eastern. The Hawks are off a bad home loss to Memphis and should bounce back against a Portland team off their biggest win of the year as a 10 points dog in San Antonio. The Hawks have won the last 5 in this series and have covered 7 of 10 on Saturdays. Portland is 3-9 with home loss revenge and has failed to cover 5 of 7 off a dog win and are 9-23 vs winning teams. Play on the Hawks in this one. On Saturday the 2017 NCAAB Tournament Total o the year headlines along with a few Powerful round 2 tournament system sides and the NBA 16-0 Non Conference total of the Month. We are cashing over 74% in the tournament the last 3 years and are cashing big this year again. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunday the highest rated 2nd round NCAAB tournament play is up along with a 21-1 late system side and 2 perfect NBA System plays a side and total. NCAAB on a 40-16 run. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Detroit at 4:35 eastern. The Pistons will look to bounce back from a pair of home losses and they have a Phoenix team coming that they have covered here against 5 straight times. The winning team in Detroit games this year has covered 65 of 69 times. The Suns are in a negative system here that plays against rested road dogs off a home spread loss that scored 100 or more vs an opponent off a home favored loss that scored 80 or less like Detroit. Look for the Pistons to get the win and cover. On Sunday the highest rated 2nd round 15-0 Tournament play of the year is up along with a 21-1 Later system and 2 NBA Plays a side and total that both have 100% league wide systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the power of this exclusive data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2017)

Monday card has the 5* N.I.T Tournament perfect system Play of the Month and a Powerful NBA Card. College hoops on a 42-17 run. CBI Tournament comp play below.

On Monday the CBI Tourney comp play is on Illinois Chicago at 8:00 eastern. The Flames are taking 6 points and While they are under .500 CBI Home dogs are on a solid 14-2 spread run. George Washington has failed to cover 9 of 13 as a favorite and 0-4 to the spread in their last 4 tournament games. Chicago has covered 10 of 13 in games where the total is 150 to 160, 10 of 12 as a dog from +1 to +6.5 and the last 4 non conference games. Look for them to hang around for the cover. On Monday we look to keep the hot streak going, now on a 42-17 college hoops run after cashing big with Kansas yesterday. Tonight we have a 100% 5* N.I.T Game of the month system side and a solid NBA Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free CBI Tournament pick. Take the points with Illinois Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 21, 2017)

Tuesday card has the 2017 N.I.T. Tournament Game of the year from a 100% system and the 26-0 NBA Game of the Week. NBA Comp play totals system below

The NBA Comp play for Tuesday is to play over the total in the Detroit at Brooklyn game at 7:05 eastern. The last 3 in the series have flown over and Detroit has posted over in 15 of 19 off 3 or more games that went under. Brooklyn plays up tempo and very little defense. Moving to the NBA League wide database we see that rested road teams with a total that is 200 or higher have played over the total over 85% of the time long term if they scored 110 or more as a home favorite of 10 or more like Detroit, if they are taking on a team that failed to cover as a home dog like Brooklyn. Play this game over the total. On Tuesday the 100% 2017 N.I.T Tournament game of the year headlines along with the 26-0 NBA Game of the week. College hoops stays hot cashing big again on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free NBA Totals play. Take Detroit and Brooklyn to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 22, 2017)

Hump day card has the Highest rated CBI Tournament play and a 5*100% NBA Dominator system. College hoops 46-19 overall run. Comp play on ESPN 2 Below

The N.I.T Comp play is on Illinois plus the 3-4 points at 7:00 eastern on ESPN 2. the Illini are taking points at home despite a better RPI Rank than Central Florida. Big 10 teams in the Quarter finals of this tournament are 8-1 ats. UCF has a solid defense but ranks 297th on offense. We also note that Quarter finals favorites that are off back to back wins and covered have failed to cover 9 of 11 times the past few years. Illinois is 4-1 this year at home vs teams ranked 50 to 100 in the RPI Scale and they have won and covered all 4 times on Hump day. We will take the points in this one. On Wednesday we have our highest rated CBI Tournament release backed with 9 big statistical indicators and a 5* BVA Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play take the points with Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2017)

Thursday card has the 26-1 Sweet 16 play of the year along with a 21-0 5* Side system. NCAAB on a 46-19 run. In the NBA The 100% Western conference game of the month leads the way. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Miami Heat at 7:35 eastern. The Heat are hot covering 9 of 11 this month and 9 straight vs winning teams. The Raptors are 1-6 ats off a win of late and 1-7 ats vs South East division teams. Heading to the database we see that rested home favorites cover over 80% long term off a home favored win and cover as a 10+ point favorite if they scored 100 or more and their opponent comes in off a home game where they scored 120 or more like Toronto. The Host has covered 6 straight in this series and the winning team is 16-1 ats. Make it Miami tonight. On Thursday the Sweet 16 play of the year from a massive 26-1 long term system takes center stage along with a 21-0 5* release and the Western Conference Game of the month from an undefeated system dating to 1995. NCAAB cashed again last night as we are on a 46-19 overall run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on the Miami heat. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2017)

Friday card has a Pair of NCAAB Tournament plays both from multiple perfect systems one is a Rare 6* release. NCAAB 47-19 Run. In The NBA We have a 68-4 power angle play rated at 5*. NBA 3* Comp play below.


The NBA 3* Comp play is on Sacramento at 10:35 eastern. We may have to hold out nose with this one but 18 points looks good here as we have the system below that long term has cashed 18 of 20 times for rested road dogs taking 10 or more like the Kings if the total is 200 or higher in conference games where the dog is coming off a spread loss as a home dog and taking on a team that comes off a road favored win and cover like the Warriors. The Kings have covered 11 of 15 off 3 or more losses and the Warriors have taken their foot off the gas pedal 9 of the last 13 times vs losing teams and 7 of the last 9 vs opponents that allow 105 or more points per game. The Warriors are 1-7 ats at home on Friday and the Kings are 5-1 ats on the road on Fridays, Look for the Kings to hang around for the cover. See the system below. On Friday we have a Rare 6* Tournament double perfect side and a 5* 100% Perfect system side. Both have multiple 100% systems and angles. NCAAB on a 47-19 run. In the NBA a Big 5* is up and backed with a 68-4 angle and undefeated system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to put this industry leading data on your side, Below is the 18-2 system that the Kings qualify in. RV



ATS: 18-2-0 (4.80, 90.0%) avg line: 13.7

Apr 04, 1996 recap Thu 1995 Heat Bulls away 92-100 1&1 13.0 200.0 -8 5.0 -8.0 -1.5 -6.5 L W U False
Apr 19, 1997 recap Sat 1996 Grizzlies Suns away 121-107 1&0 14.0 206.0 14 28.0 22.0 25.0 -3.0 W W O False
Mar 09, 2004 recap Tue 2003 Warriors Kings away 92-96 1&1 12.5 203.5 -4 8.5 -15.5 -3.5 -12.0 L W U 0
Apr 15, 2007 recap Sun 2006 Timberwolves Warriors away 108-121 1&1 15.5 223.5 -13 2.5 5.5 4.0 1.5 L W O 0
Apr 18, 2007 recap Wed 2006 Knicks Hornets away 94-93 1&3 10.5 204.0 1 11.5 -17.0 -2.8 -14.2 W W U 0
May 02, 2007 recap Wed 2006 Lakers Suns away 110-119 2&2 10.5 210.0 -9 1.5 19.0 10.2 8.8 L W O 0
Jan 03, 2008 recap Thu 2007 Supersonics Suns away 96-104 2&3 14.5 217.0 -8 6.5 -17.0 -5.2 -11.8 L W U 0
Feb 26, 2008 recap Tue 2007 Trailblazers Lakers away 83-96 1&1 15.5 201.0 -13 2.5 -22.0 -9.8 -12.2 L W U 0
Jan 02, 2009 recap Fri 2008 Clippers Suns away 98-106 1&2 12.5 200.0 -8 4.5 4.0 4.2 -0.2 L W O 0
Apr 27, 2009 recap Mon 2008 Jazz Lakers away 96-107 1&1 12.5 211.0 -11 1.5 -8.0 -3.2 -4.8 L W U 0
Mar 01, 2010 recap Mon 2009 Knicks Cavaliers away 93-124 1&2 11.5 212.0 -31 -19.5 5.0 -7.2 12.2 L L O 0
Nov 23, 2013 recap Sat 2013 Magic Heat away 99-101 2&2 13.0 202.5 -2 11.0 -2.5 4.2 -6.8 L W U 0
Mar 17, 2014 recap Mon 2013 Seventysixers Pacers away 90-99 1&1 19.5 204.0 -9 10.5 -15.0 -2.2 -12.8 L W U 0
Feb 02, 2015 recap Mon 2014 Timberwolves Mavericks away 94-100 1&1 10.5 207.5 -6 4.5 -13.5 -4.5 -9.0 L W U 0
Apr 07, 2015 recap Tue 2014 Lakers Clippers away 100-105 1&1 17.0 207.0 -5 12.0 -2.0 5.0 -7.0 L W U 0
Nov 24, 2015 recap Tue 2015 Lakers Warriors away 77-111 1&1 17.0 215.0 -34 -17.0 -27.0 -22.0 -5.0 L L U 0
Mar 06, 2016 recap Sun 2015 Seventysixers Heat away 98-103 1&1 14.0 210.5 -5 9.0 -9.5 -0.2 -9.2 L W U 0
Apr 01, 2016 recap Fri 2015 Seventysixers Hornets away 91-100 2&2 14.0 208.5 -9 5.0 -17.5 -6.2 -11.2 L W U 0
Apr 25, 2016 recap Mon 2015 Mavericks Thunder away 104-118 1&1 14.5 206.0 -14 0.5 16.0 8.2 7.8 L W O 0
May 11, 2016 recap Wed 2015 Trailblazers Warriors away 121-125 1&1 12.0 217.5 -4 8.0 28.5 18.2 10.2 L W O 0

Mar 24, 2017 recap Fri 2016 Kings Warriors away 1&2 18.0 214.0


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2017)

Saturday the 2017 NCAAB Tournament Game of the Year headlines the Elite 8 card along with 2 Big NBA Plays, an early 5* and the West Conf. Total of the Month. College Insider tourney comp play below.

On Saturday the Comp play in the College Insider tournament is on St. Peters at 5:00 eastern. The Peacocks are ranked 10th in the country and are 9-4 vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale. They have played a much tougher schedule than Texas St who is 4-8 vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale. Texas Sr is 1-10 vs teams who allow 65 or less and 1-10 as a pick or home dog. State has lost 3 of 4 at home if the total is less than 120. St. Peters is 13-1 ats in lined road games and 11-2 after allowing 60 or less and are 4-1 with 7+ days rest. Play on the Peacocks in this one. On Saturday the 2017 NCAAB Tournament Game of the year headlines the Elite 8 card along with a pair of NBA Plays including a 100% Early 5* Side and the Western Conference total of the Month in late action. NCAAB on a 47-20 run. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to put this powerful card on your side. For the Free pick. Play on St. Peters. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 26, 2017)

Sunday card has a Pair of Powerful NCAAB Tournament elite 8 round plays including one from a 14-0 system. Top play on Gonzaga $$ on Saturday. NBA Card has a 5* Perfect system play. Early NBA Comp below.

 On Sunday the NBA Comp play is on Charlotte at 1:00 eastern. Charlotte will look to bounce back from a home loss and they have covered 5 of 7 off a spread loss. The Suns have failed to cover 6 of 7 and the last 6 vs losing teams as well as 4 straight after scoring 100 or more. Home favorites of 5 or more with a total of 200 or higher that are off a home dog loss have covered 84% long term vs an opponent that scored 110 or more on the road like the Suns. Play on the Hornets. On Sunday end the week big in baskets with a Pair of Elite 8 NCAAB Tournament top plays and a 5* Perfect system NBA Play. Top tourney play on Gonzaga cashes out on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and the week big in baskets. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Charlotte. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2017)

Monday headliner is the 100% NBA Total of the Month and a Double perfect play in the CBI Tournament championship series. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on San Antonio at 8:05 eastern. This could be a potential championship series with the Spurs taking on the Cavs. The Spurs have won 17 of 21 here vs Cleveland and are 5-1 ats vs teams with a .600 or higher win percentage and they have covered 18 of 24 vs teams who score 105 or more points per game. The Cavs are only a half game up for the overall top spot in the East and have not played much defense allowing over 120 points in 3 of their last 4 games. The Cavs are 1-8 ats off a double digit home loss and have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs South West division teams. Play on the Spurs. On Monday we start the week big with the 100% NBA Total of the Month and the Double perfect side in the CBI Tournament championship series. Those with us on Sunday cashed big again as college hoops is on 50-21 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free pick. Play on San Antonio. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 28, 2017)

Tuesday headlines include the triple perfect N.I.T Semi final play on ESPN and in NBA a 100% Total and NBA Dog of the Month plays. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Tuesday is on Washington at 10:35 eastern. The Wizards are off an upset 12 point win in Cleveland putting up 127 points. Now they head to Washington to take on a Lakers team that is struggling and has lost 15 of the last 17 and is 4-13 ats in those games. Rested road favorites that scored 120 or more as a road dog of 5 or more have covered over 85% long term vs a team off a home loss like the Lakers. Look for the Wizards to win and cover. On Tuesday a powerful card is up and led by the NBA Dog of the Month, a 5* Perfect system total and the Triple perfect angle N.I.T Semi finals game on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## Vvisccaw (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank for keeping the news up-to-date, keep it up!


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2017)

Hump day card has the College Insider Tournament play of the year and the NBA Game of the week headlining another powerful card. NCAAB 50-22 Run. MLB Packs up this week too. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Toronto Raptors at 7:35 eastern. Toronto has covered 5 of 6 at home after scoring 120 or more at home last out. Charlotte has failed to cover 13 of 16 vs Atlantic Division teams and lost at home last night. Road teams with no rest in Toronto are 1-4 ats if off a home spread loss. Rested home favorites that covered the spread by 7 or more as a 5 or more points home favorite, scoring and allowing 110 or more like the Raptors have covered 88% long term vs an opponent off a home game. Look for Toronto to get the win and cover. On Hump day we bring the bang with the College Insider Play of the Year with 3 perfect angles and the NBA Game of the week from a 100% power system. Tuesday top play wins outright with Milwaukee and NCAAB on a 50-22 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this industry leading data on your side. For the NBA Free pick. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2017)

Double 5* Thursday led by the 5* Double system N.I.T Championship game and a 5* NBA System with 2 undefeated systems dating to 1995. NBA Comp totals plays below.

The NBA Comp play is on the over in the Cleveland at Chicago game at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a nice system direct from the database that cashed over 80% long term to the over for road favorites off a road dog loss and scored 80 or less points like the Cavs, vs an opponent like the Bulls that scored 90 or more as a road dog and covered by 14 or more points. Chicago has gone over in 4 straight and 6 of 8 vs teams who allow 106 or more points per game. Cleveland has gone over both times this year after scoring 80 or less. In the series 3 of the last 4 have played over and that is the recommendation tonight. On Thursday 2 big 5* Sides are up. The N.I.T Championship Double system side and a 5* NBA Side with 2 undefeated systems dating to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play over the total in the Cleveland vs Chicago game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2017)

Friday a Powerful NBA Card takes center stage and has a perfect system Blowout and a 5+ Totals system that wins by over 17 points on average. MLB Packages are up. Bases was Top 5 over 100 analysts last season. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Denver plus 1-2 points at 7:05 eastern. The Nuggets are fighting for a playoff spot and are final getting healthy as they have Galinari back. Charlotte has failed to cover the last 3 times at home where the total was 220 or higher. To tie in a league wide system we note that, Non division road dogs of 4 or less with rest like Denver are 10-0 to the spread if they scored and allowed 110 or more and lost as a road dog. Look for Denver to take this one in Charlotte. On Friday we end the month big in baskets with a 5* Totals system and a big Perfect system Blowout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free NBA pick. Play on Denver. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2017)

Saturday #Final4 Top 6* 100% System side headlines the NCAAB Card along with a Double perfect 5* NBA Total and an Early MLB Play for Sunday. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is to play the Under in the Anaheim at Edmonton game at 10:05 eastern. This is a battle of the two top teams in the Pacific division and we can expect a low scoring grind tonight. The Ducks have gone under in 11 straight In the first of back to back games and 9 of 10 on the division road. The Oilers have gone under in 7 of 11 vs winning teams and 9 of 11 at home vs Division teams. In this series 27 of 40 games have gone under. On Saturday the highest rated 6* Final 4 100% Power system play headlines the card along with a 5* Double perfect NBA Totals system an early MLB Play for Sunday and more. MLB Was ranked top 5 last season on several networks and NCAAB is on a 51-23 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and cash out with our exclusive data. For the NHL Free Pick. Play Anaheim and Edmonton under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2017)

Sunday card has 2 Opening day MLB Plays. MLB At or near the top of several leaderboards last year and the 2017 NHL Game of the Year from a 100% system, 2 big 5* NBA Perfect system plays one has won 15 straight. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Houston Rockets at 9:00 eastern. Houston has won and covered all 3 in the series with all 3 by at least 14 points over Phoenix. The winning team in the series has covered 13 straight. The Rockets are 3 losses and will likely run it up here against an unrested Phoenix team that played in Portland last night and is playing with several younger players. Play on Houston tonight. On Sunday MLB is back and we were ranked #1 or top 5 on several major leader boards last season. Today we start things off with 2 Powerful opening day plays and the 2017 NHL Game of the Year from a 100% system and a pair of 5* NBA System Plays from undefeated systems dating to 1995. Don't miss this powerful card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and end the week big. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on The Houston Rockets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2017)

NCAAB 6* National Championship Triple system side and 2 Big Opening Day specific MLB System Plays. MLB Top 5 on several leader boards last season. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Com play for Monday is on Boston at 2:05 eastern. Boston has won 10 of the last 12 openers and has Cy Young winner Rick Porcello making the start. The Sox were 15-1 here last season in his starts and he has won 8 of his last 9 home starts in April. G. Cole for the Pirates was limited in Spring training and may not be in here for long. Game 1 American League home favorites are 25-6 in this line range since 2004. The Pirates lost 3 times to Boston in spring training. With the Redsox 14-2 the last 16 at home vs National League teams we will back them today. National Championship Monday takes center stage tonight and we have a triple system 6*, we have cashed 3 of the last 4 years in this game. In Bases we have a Pair of Powerful Opening day specific database systems. MLB was at or hear the top of most major leader boards last year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 4, 2017)

Tuesday headliner is the 2017 Highest rated 7* NBA Game of the year. In MLB we have 2 Early season MLB Power system plays. MLB Comp play below.

On Tuesday the MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 8:15 eastern. Look for the Cubs to bounce back and get their first win with J. Arietta on the mound. Arietta has won 6 straight road starts in April. He has an 8-2 record with a solid 2.15 era vs the Cards. St. Louis counters with A. Wainwright. In his last 2 starts vs the Cubs he allowed 10 runs in 8+ innings. The Cubs also fit a nice 87% system that plays on certain road favorites with a total that is 8 or less and off a 1 run road favored loss vs an opponent off a 1 run home dog win that also scored 4 or less and had `10+ hits in the win. Play on Chicago. On Tuesday the 7* Highest rated 2017 NBA Play of the year takes center stage and is backed with a never lost system that beats the line by over 10 points and goes back over 23 seasons. In MLB we look to keep it going with 2 powerful early season power system sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 6, 2017)

Thursday card has a 5* NBA Blowout and Early Season Power system plays in MLB Action. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Toronto. The leafs will look to bounce back off a home loss and they catch Tampa in a tough spot as the Lightning are 1-8 playing a 4th game in 6 nights and they are 48-101 long term vs winning home teams. Toronto is 5-1 off a loss of 3 or more goals and have won 7 of 9 vs the Eastern Conference. In games vs an opponent with a losing road record The leafs have won 4 straight. We will stay at home with Toronto tonight. On Thursday the NBA 5* Undefeated Blowout system is up along with Powerful and exclusive Early season MLB Systems. Last season we finished at or near the top of top leader boards and have started fast again this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2017)

Friday card has Big 4 game NBA Package with 2 Undefeated side systems and the Eastern Conf. Total of the year. MLB Perfect 100% system side headlines bases. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Minnesota at 8:10 eastern. The Twins have started fast sweeping KC at home. Now they take to Chicago to take on the Whitesox. P. Hughes makes the start for the Twins and he has a solid 3.05 Era against the Sox in 15 career starts. He will oppose left hander D. Holland who has a 4.40 era vs the Twins. This game features a solid system from the database that plays against home favorites like Chicago that are off a home dog win scoring 10 or more runs in their last game, vs an opponent like the Twins that won at home and scored 5 or more runs. The sample is small but these teams are 0-5 since 2004. With the Twins playing solid ball. We will back them here tonight. On Friday start the weekend big with the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the year and a solid 3 game NBA Side pack that has perfect late season power systems that are exclusive and wont be seen anywhere else. In Bases we look to remain hot after cashing Out with Toronto last night we have perfect system beauty up for Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Make it Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2017)

Saturday card has a rare 100% Highest rated 6* NBA Totals system, a 5* MLB Blowout system and an early season totals system. NBA Play below.

The NBA comp play is on Charlotte. Game 704 at 6:05 eastern. The Hornets have rest and revenge tonight. They are 8-1 at home off a home game where they allowed 110 or more. Boston is 0-10 on the road off a road game where they allowed 120 or more. Home dogs with rest that failed to cover at home by 10+ points are 5-0 ats since 1995 vs a team that failed to cover as a road favorite and allowed 110 or more points like Boston. Look for Charlotte to get this one. On Saturday the lead play is a rare highest rated 6* NBA Totals system. We cashed big in hoops last night and went 2-0 on totals now on a 9-1 run. In MLB we have a big Blowout system that win by an average 4 runs per game and a powerful early season totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free pick. Play on Charlotte. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 9, 2017)

Sunday card has the Double system NBA Total of the Month headlining along with a Triple perfect MLB Power system side + ESPN Sunday night baseball. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Houston at 8:05 eastern. The Rockets have won all 3 meetings this year by at least 13 over Sacramento. The winning team in the series has covered 24 of the last 25. The Kings have failed to cover 3 of 4 here vs the Rockets. Road favorites of 5 or more that failed to cover by 10+ points as a home favorite of 10 or more have covered 88% since 1995 vs a tem off a road spread loss that scored 90 or more. Houston has covered 9 of the last 11 on the road off a home spread loss. Play on the Rockets tonight. On Sunday end the week big in Bases and baskets with a Powerful 5* MLB Power system play, the ESPN Sunday night baseball total and the NBA Total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free Pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2017)

Monday card has the NBA East Conference Game of the Month and a Triple perfect Blowout side. In Bases a 5* Perfect system side is up along with a totals system that average over 12 runs. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets have Jacob DeGrom going and they have won his last 7 starts vs the Philies. DeGrom has won 3 of 4 as a road favorite and his counterpart J.Eichoff has lost both times as a home dog vs the Mets. The Philiies have lost 28 of 41 at home vs the Mets the last few years and the Mets fit a solid database system that plays on road favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a home win vs a team off a home dog win by 2 or more runs. These road teams win over 85% long term. The phillies took the last 2 over Washington but will have a tough time here vs DeGrom who has looked good all spring. New York is the play in this one. On Monday a huge card is up with 2 lead NBA and 2 Lead MLB Plays. The Eastern Conference 18-0 Game of the Month is up and a big Late season blowout system side. In bases a perfect system 5* Diamond Cutter side is up along with a totals system that is averaging an amazing 12.8 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2017)

Tuesday headlines include the 29-0 NBA Game of the month from a Late season system and the 16-0 American league power system play of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is a ice dog play on Atlanta at 7:10 eastern. The braves fit a nice dog system here that pertains to teams that are off a 1 run road dog loss vs a team like the Marlins that are also off a road loss. The Braves have Colon on the mound and he was solid going 6 strong allowing 1 run last out. He is 8-1 as an April road dog and has won 3 of 4 in Miami. Straily for the fish was knocked around in his first start and has lost 3 of 4 home April starts. The Braves have won 9 straight vs a team that allowed 5 or more runs in last game. The Marlins have lost 4 of 5 off a road trip of 7+ days dating to last year. Play on the Braves. On Tuesday its a double game of the month card. In the NBA the 29-0 Play of the Month and in bases a 16-0 system in effect for the American league Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Get both Now as we stay hot in bases. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Atlanta. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2017)

Hump day card has the Final Home game Perfect system Game of the Year, the MLB Game of the Week and an Early NHL Playoff payoff side. NHL Later evening comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Wednesday is on the Minnesota Wild at 9:35 eastern. The Wild are 6-1 with 3 or more days rest and have home loss revenge in this game. In games where the total is 5 or less Minnesota has won 18 of 23. The home team in the Series with St. Louis has won 4 of the last 5. The Wild are number 2 in the league in home scoring and they have one of the most potent power plays. The Blues have a few guys who are injured and many not even play. We will back the home team in game one. On Hump day the Final home game Perfect System Play of the Year takes center stage and has 4 undefeated angles, there is also a Powerful Opening gamer NHL Play off system winner in early action and the MLB power system Game of the week and more. NHL on a 14-2 run and we are closing out another solid NBA Year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on tonight. For the NHL Playoff pick. Play on Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 13, 2017)

MLB Game of the Month headlines Thursday cards and has a massive perfect system that wins by over 3 runs per game since 2004. We also have a powerful totals play. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Thursday is on Anaheim at 10:35 eastern. Hard to not like a team that has beat their opponent25 straight times and 38 of 43 times at home. That is what the Ducks have done to Calgary. Anaheim is 4-1 with 3+ days of rest and has won 9 of 11 and the last 4 as they gain momentum for the Playoffs. Calgary has lost 3 of the last 4 and lost the season series 4-1 vs the Ducks. The Ducks are 18-7 at home if the total is 5 or less and we will back them here tonight as all time in round 1 game 1 home teams are 138-96. On Thursday the MLB 100% System game of the Month headlines the card along with a powerful totals system and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Anaheim. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2017)

Friday card has a Rare 6* From a huge MLB System that has won by an average 4 runs per game the last 14 years. There is also the NLH Playoff Game of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the KC. Royals at 8:15 eastern. KC has Duffy going and and he has won both starts at home over the LA Angels. KC fits a solid league wide system that plays on home teams off a home favored win that vs an opponent like the Angels that are off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs and had 3 or more errors in the loss. Home teams in this role win over 85% of the time. The Angels are 1-5 as a road dog here vs the Royals. Take KC in this one. On Friday we have a big Easter weekend special going and the lead play is a huge 6* release in MLB from a 100% system that wins by an average 4 runs, has 7 angles and powerful pitching indicators. in Hockey the NHL Playoff Game of the Month is up with a big round 1 game 2 system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The KC Royals GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2017)

Triple 5* Saturday has 2 Powerful NBA Round 1 game 1 super systems and a total. MLB Card has a big side and total and we have another Game 2 NHL Playoff system side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Toronto Bluejays at 1:05 eastern. The Jays are still looking for their first home win and this is a solid spot for them to get it. They Estrada going and he is 4-0 at home vs the Orioles and has won 7 of his 10 Home April starts. Baltimore hits around .200 against him. The Orioles called up A. Asher from Triple AAA to make the start and he was dreadful allowing 13 runs in 16 innings in Spring training. Estrada is 5-1 in game 3 of a series. Look for Toronto to win this one. On Saturday a massive NBA Playoff, NHL Playoffs and MLB Card up for Triple 5* Saturday with big 5* NBA Game 1 system plays and a round 1 game 2 NHL System. NHL Sides on a 16-3 run. MLB Card has a big Double perfect Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2017)

Monday card has the NHL Playoff total of the Month, a Powerful 100% MLB 5* Side and a NBA Playoff Game 2 side with 5 different systems. NHL Comp play below.

On Monday the NHL Comp play is on Washington at 7:05 eastern. The Caps take to the road as they look to get back on track after losing at home to Toronto in overtime. Looking at the NHL Historical database we see that road teams that won game 1 at home and then lost game 2 are 34-22 all time in round 1. The Caps 18-8 on the road when the total is 5 or less and 21-9 with revenge. Toronto even with the win has lost 12 of 17 vs winning team and lost by 3 last time they hosted Washington. Look for the Capitals to get this one. On Monday we start the week big with a 5* MLB Perfect system road warrior, the NHL Playoff Total of the Month and a NBA Playoff game 2 play that has 5 different systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2017)

Tuesday card has a pair of Top Rated NBA Playoff Game 2 perfect system power plays and the MLB Game of the week along with a game 4 NHL Historical system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is to play under 9 runs on the Cleveland at Minnesota game at 8:05 eastern. In the series here 12 of the last 16 have stayed under. The Twins are 8 of 10 under this season and are scoring 2 runs per game on .187 hitting in night games. The Indians are hitting .224 on the road and have gone under in 21 of 30 away when the total is 9 to 9.5. Tomlin for the Tribe has pitched well here going under the last 2 and allowing 1 run in 7 innings last time he started here. He has gone under in 3 of his last 4 April road starts. Hughes for Minnesota has pitched under in his last 2 home starts vs Cleveland. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Tuesday a powerful card is up with 2 Undefeated NBA Playoffs Game 2 power systems, an NHL Game 4 historical system and the MLB Game of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play under 9 in the Cleveland at Minnesota game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2017)

Hump day card led by the NHL Western Conference Playoff Game of The Year, a Double system Game 2 NBA Playoff system and a 5* MLB Power system play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Arizona at San Diego game at 10:10 eastern. The Padres are 7-1 under at night. Arizona has gone under 5 of the last 6 here in San Diego. Greinke goes for the Diamondbacks and he has pitched under in 3 of his last 4 road starts and 9 of 10 here in San Diego. Chacin for the Padres has pitched under in 7 of 9 April home starts and 5 of 8 at home vs Arizona and the last 3 times as a home dog. Look for a low scoring game in this one. On Wednesday a Powerful card is up and backed with the Western Conference NHL Playoff Game of the Year as a well as a 5* Game 4 Power system play, a 5* MLB Blowout system and a Double System NBA Game 2 Power system play on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the MLB Comp play. Take the under in the Arizona at San Diego game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2017)

Thursday card led by the NBA Round 1 Total of the year and a 17-1 5* System side. The NHL Game 4 Historical system is up along with a Solid MLB Card. MLB Road warrior system play below.

The MLB comp play is on St. Louis at 8:10 eastern. The Cardinals are 28-10 here in Milwaukee and fit an 83% League wide system that plays on road favorites off a 1 run home favored win where they scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 4 or less like the Brewers. The Cards are 4-1 vs teams with a .400 or less home win percentage. Milwaukee is 0-4 at home if the total is 8 to 8.5 and 1-4 at home with Z. Davies pitching and he has a 8.79 Era this year. The Cardinals are 5-0 here when C. Martinez is on the mound. Look for the Cards to take the opener. On Thursday 2 big NBA Plays are up one is a 5* side from a 17-1 playoff system, the other is the 100% NBA 1st Round Total of the Year. In NHL Action we have another 5* Historical playoff system and a solid MLB Power system card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and out this Industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2017)

Friday card has Highest rated 6(*Triple system NBA, The MLB Dog of the Month from an Undefeated dog system and a Game 5 NHL Playoff Historical system on USA Network. MLB Totals play below.

The MLB totals play for Friday is to play over in the Boston at Baltimore game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a powerful 86% totals system pertaining to the over for home teams when both teams are coming off road favored wins while both scoring 4 or less runs. The Redsox are 3-0 over as a road dog off road favored win and Baltimore is 5-0 over at home off a road win scoring 2 or less runs. Pomeranz pitching for The Sox has a 5.23 Era this year and Asher for the Orioles was bombed in his lone start vs Boston. Look for this game to play over the total. On Friday we start the weekend big with a highest rated 6* NBA Triple system Side, the MLB 100% Dog of the Month and another powerful historical system in Game of the NHL Playoffs on USA Network. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. play Baltimore and Boston to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 22, 2017)

Saturday card has 3 big NBA Plays including the 1ST Round Game of the Year and a Double system early side and a 5* Evening play. There is a big NHL Historical system and Powerful MLB 5* Perfect system release. NHL Game 6 Power Play below.

 The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 8:00 eastern. The Rangers came from behind in game 5 to take their 2nd straight from Montreal and take a 3-2 series lead. The visiting New York Rangers trailed the Canadiens in Montreal by a goal as late as 18:27 into the second period. In the history of the NHL in a best of seven series road teams down a goal with 18:27 elapsed in the second period had a game record of 153-604 (.202).Now the Rangers must take that momentum home where they have struggled at times this year. History is on their side though as we see by the data below. Home teams in this sequence have won over 70% of the time at home in game 6 off back to back wins. The Rangers are a dog in this game. So we will back them to end it tonight. A powerful Saturday card is up with 3 Huge NBA Plays one is the highest rated 1ST Round Game of the year the other 2 are both from 100% systems. We also have another NHL Historical system play and Powerful MLB April specific long term system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on put the Power of this exclusive data on your side. For the Free Pick. Play on the NY.Rangers. See the Historical grid below. GC

 HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading WLLWW @ VVHHV:
 Considering win order; considering site order: The team leading WLLWW with site order VVHHV (Rangers) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2016

 series record, NHL only, all rounds: 11-6 (.647)
 series record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 5-2 (.714)
 Game 6 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 13-6 (.684)
 Game 6 record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 6-2 (.750)
 Game 6 record, NHL only, all rounds: 11-6 (.647)
 Game 6 record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 5-2 (.714) NY Rangers


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2017)

Sunday card has a 5* MLB 100% Blowout system and a Perfect system play on ESPN Sunday night bases. The NBA playoffs card has a 5* Total and a 5* Side. Saturday card goes 4-1 overall. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 1;10 eastern. The Cubs fit a solid system that has won 22 of 30 times the last 15 seasons that plays on certain road favorites off a 2+ runs road favored win and scored 10 or more runs vs a team that scored 5+ runs in a home dog loss. The Cubs are 6-1 on the road off a road win scoring 10 or more and they have won 6 of 7 vs .500 or less teams. The Reds have lost 17 of 21 here against Chicago and they have B. Arroyo going and he has a 8.40 Era in his 3 starts this season. Look for the Cubs and Lackey to take this one. On Sunday a Powerful card is up with 2 MLB Perfect system Plays Along with NBA 5* Perfect system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and end the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 24, 2017)

Monday card has the A.L. Central Game of the Month and 2 Powerful NBA Playoff perfect system sides on is the West Conf. Play of the Month. NBA Totals Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the under in the Milwaukee at Toronto game 5. Game 4 went under and this one fits a solid 80% totals system that pertains to the under for home favorites of 5 or more off a road spread win with both teams scoring 90 or less last out. Toronto has gone under in 16 of 17 as a favorite off a win vs a team that averages 23 or more assists per game. They have played under in 25 of 33 off a dog win. The Bucks have gone under in 7 of 8. Look for this one to go under tonight. Monday card led by a double game of the month scenario with the A.L. Central Play of the Month in MLB and the Western Conference Game of the Month in the NBA Both from undefeated long term systems. Jump on and get all the plays at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the NBA Playoffs free play. Take Toronto and Milwaukee to go under tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2017)

Tuesday card has the 100^ 5* MLB Game of the Week and Game 5 NBA Playoff power system plays. There is also a power pack of Dogs from an April specific dog system. MLB comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 6:10 eastern. The Astros are 10-1 vs right handers and they fit a solid 90% system that plays on road favorites off a road favored win vs a team off a loss scoring 2 or less runs as a -140 or higher road favorite like Cleveland. The Astros have Keuchel going and he has won 7 of his last 10 April road starts and has a 0.96 Era this year. He is 3-0 with a 1.55 era vs the Indians. Cleveland counters with Tomlin who has lost 3 of 4 Home April starts and is 1-4 as a home dog. He has an elevated 11.67 Era this year. Look for Houston to take this one. On Tuesday Game 5 NBA Power system plays are up along with the 5* Perfect system MLB Game of the week and a solid pack of dogs from an April specific dog system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## Aina Vougt (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow, you really put a lot of effort in this! <3


----------



## golden contender (Apr 27, 2017)

Thursday card has the 5* Triple perfect NBA Playoff Game 6 system winner and a 5* NHL Totals play. NHL Totals 40-17 and on a 7-1 run. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets on the Run line at 1:10 eastern. The Mets were pasted here last night and have lost 5 straight at home. Today they have Harvey going and he shut the Braves down here earlier this month. Harvey has won 7 of 9 Home April road starts. Dickey for Atlanta has a 4.76 road Era and Atlanta bullpen Era on the road is over 5. Home favorites in this range off a home favored loss by 5 or more runs scoring 2 or less that made 3+ errors have covered on the run line over 80% long term. Look for the Mets to win this one. On Thursday the lead plays are the Game 6 NBA Playoff Triple perfect system side and a 5* NHL Totals play. NHL Totals are 40-17 long term and have hit 7 of the last 8. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Mets on the run line. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2017)

Saturday card has the 2017 NHL Playoff Game of the Year with a 100% Angle and a Powerful Historical system. MLB Perfect system plays up along with April dog system sides. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on Cleveland at 4:10 eastern. The Indians fit a powerful 81% system that pertains to teams off a -200 or higher home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs vs a team off a road dog win like Seattle. Cleveland is 7-2 vs A.L. West teams and has a solid 1.78 bullpen Era. They have Salazar going and he is 13-4 as a home favorite and was solid going 7 strong allowing 2 runs here last out vs Seattle. The Mariners counter with Gallardo who has a 4.76 Era this year and is 1-3 in April road starts. The Mariners are 2-8 on the road vs rightys and are 1-5 on Saturdays. They have allowed the 2nd most runs in the league thus far and have a road bullpen Era over 7. Look for Cleveland to win this one. On Saturday the NHL Playoff Game of the Year is up with a huge game 2 historical system and a 100% Angle. There is also a powerful MLB Perfect system beauty and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Apr 30, 2017)

Sunday card has a rare 6* highest Rated Totals system play and an early 5* Double system side as well as ESPN Sunday night MLB 4-0 already this year. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on Cleveland at 1:10 eastern. The Indians fit a nice system that plays on home favorites off a 1 run home favored win that scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits with 1 or less errors, vs an opponent off a 1 run road dog loss with 4 or less hits. These home teams have won 24 of 30 since 2004. Seattle is 2-11 the last 13 on the road and has a terrible 6.53 road bullpen Era. They have DeJong making the start against a tough Cleveland lineup. The Indians are 9-3 vs rightys and have Tomlin going and he has won 5 of 6 vs Seattle. Go with the Indians. On Sunday end the month big with a rare 6* NBA Totals system and an early 5* NBA Double system round 2 winner. In bases we have the ESPN Sunday night side. ESPN Sunday nights 4-0 this year 76% long term. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 1, 2017)

Monday card has a 5* 100% NBA Playoff totals system and a 5* MLB Perfect system with 2 undefeated angles headlining as we get May started fast. MLB Comp play below

The MLB comp play is on Miami at 7:10 eastern. Miami fits a solid 91% system that plays on home favorites off a home favored win by 5+ runs vs a team like Tampa off a road favored loss that had 4 or less hits. Tampa is 0-3 on Monday and 2-9 on the road vs teams under .500. Chen start for Miami and he is 7-1 as a home favorite and has won his last 3 Home starts in may. Odorizzi has always struggled on the road and this is his 1st road start this year. Look for Miami to win. On Monday we start may off big with a pair of 5* that headline. In MLB a 5* Perfect system with 2 undefeated angles and in the NBA a 5* Perfect system totals play that dates to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put our industry leading data on your side. For the MLB free pick. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2017)

Tuesday card lead by an NBA Top play with 3 playoff systems that add up to 40-1 the lead one is 18-1. In MLB The total of the week from an undefeated totals system headlines a solid MLB Card. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp totals play is on the Over in the Washington at Boston game at 8:00 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that plays over for conference home teams that scored 110 or more in a home favored win and cover vs an opponent off a road dog straight up and ats loss that scored 110 or more. These games have average 228 points since 1995. Boston is 6-0 over on Tuesdays and 3-0 over at home off a home game where they scored 120 or more. The Wizards are 7 of 9 over on Tuesdays and 12 of 15 over vs teams who average more than 105 points per game. Look for another high scoring affair. Play this one over the total. On Tuesday a powerful card is up and we have a big NBA Top play alert with 3 systems that combine to go 40-1 long term. In Bases the MLB Total for the week from an undefeated totals system leads a solid card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA playoffs free pick. Play Boston and Washington over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 4, 2017)

Thursday card has the highest rated NBA Eastern Conference playoff total of the year from an Exclusive 100% system and an undefeated MLB Power system side. NHL Comp play below.

 The NHL Comp play is on the under in the Ottawa at NY. Rangers game at 7:30 eastern. These two have played under in 36 of 38 here at the garden and 7 of 8. The Senators are 4 of 5 under off a 3+ goal loss and 28 of 40 under when playing with revenge. The Rangers have stayed under the total in 26 of 37 in round 2 play and are 16-2-3 at home in the playoffs the last few years. Look for a tight game tonight that stays under. On Thursday the headliner play is the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Playoff Total of the year with an Exclusive 100% Playoff totals system. In MLB Action we have another powerful database league wide power system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play Ottawa and NY. Rangers to go under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2017)

Friday card led by the NHL Playoff Western Conference Game of the Year from a 100% system that applies to all sports in a 7 game series. In the NBA We have 5* Side with 7 Power systems and a perfect total. In MLB a 5* MLB Totals play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on The Cleveland Cavaliers at 7:00 eastern. The Cavs are looking to win these series as quickly as possible and they are clearly in the heads of a Toronto team that may not truly believe they can win this series. The Raptor are 0-4 ats as a home dog and 0-5 ats at home after allowing 120 or more on the road. The Cavs are 4-0 ats on the road after scoring 120 or more at home and have won and covered the last 3 here. Look for Cleveland to cover. On Friday the NHL Playoff West Conference Game of the year is up with a 100% System that is undefeated in 3 sports which play a best of 7 series. In the NBA We have a 5* Side with 7 systems and a 100% total. In Bases its a 5* Totals system that is perfect since 2004. Don't miss this huge card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Playoffs free pick. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2017)

Saturday card has a Double System NBA Play of side, the NHL Total of the Month a Big MLB League wide 100% Power system and the Kentucky Derby selection with exotics. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees at 7:15 eastern. The Yankees are 11-2 vs winning teams, 4-1 vs leftys and have won 3 of 4 on Saturdays. They fit a nice dog system here that plays on road dogs off a road dog win scoring 4 or less runs on 10+ hits vs an opponent of a home favored loss and scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits. In Inter League games this system cashes over 72%. The Yanks have J. Montgomery going and he has been solid so far this year and has a 3.00 road era. The Cubs counter with B. Anderson and he has been terrible and has a 11.70 Home era. Look for the NY to take another from Chicago. On Saturday we have Hoops, Hockey and Horses along with a big 100% MLB Power system side. The NBA is a Double system 5* and the NHL Total of the Month along with the Kentucky Derby with exotics. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on New York. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2017)

Sunday card has the NBA 2nd Round 100% Game of the Year side, a 25-1 ESPN Sunday night baseball Power Angle play and a Game 6 NHL historical system. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp play is on the Toronto Raptors plus the 7 points at 3:330 eastern. The Cavs should get the sweep here as Toronto knows they cant beat them and probably has no interest for another beat down should they return to Cleveland. However, they do owe the fans a top tier effort and to go down with a fight. This means they will keep this close and hang around for the cover. The Cavs fit a system that plays against teams off back to back wins and cover that scored more than 115 in both wins. These teams are on an 0-9 spread run. We will take the points here. Take Toronto. On Sunday another huge card headlines and the NBA 100% 2nd Round Play of the Year is up along with a 25-1 MLB ESPN Sunday night baseball play and a Game 6 NHL Historical super system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Take the 7 points with Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 8, 2017)

Monday card has the 1st Top rated 6* MLB Release of the season backed with a rare 100% system that wins by an average 4 runs. In the NBA its a double perfect NBA Game 4 system. MLB Comp play below,

The MLB Comp play is on the Baltimore Orioles at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles have won 15 of 21 at night and 12 of 15 if the total is 8 to 8.5. Home teams off a home favored win that scored 4 or less runs on 10+ hits are cashing 88% long term vs an opponent off a road favored loss like the Nationals. Gonzalez goes for Washington and he is 1-5 vs Baltimore. Gausman for The Orioles was solid last year going 6 scoreless vs Washington. Look for Baltimore to take this one. On Monday start the week big in Bases and baskets with a rare 6* 100% MLB Blowout from a system that wins by an average 4 runs per game. In NBA Action its a Double perfect Game 4 Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and start the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Baltimore. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2017)

Tuesday card has the NBA 100% Playoff Game of the Month and the MLB Total of the week. MLB sweeps on Monday, NHL Comp play below


 The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:30 eastern The Rangers have played well here at home winning both games so far and have outscored the Senators 8-2. They have played solid defense here and have been a very solid home team and Lundqvist has allowed 1 or no goals in each of his last four home games. The Rangers are 3-1 when trailing a series and 26-14 with revenge. Ottawa is 1-4 with 2 days rest. The host has won the first 5 games and this series seems destined to go the distance. Rangers take game 6. On Tuesday the NBA Game of the Month headlines from a solid 100% Playoff system and the MLB Total of the week from a system that beats the line by an average 3 runs is up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NLH Free pick. Play on the NY. Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 10, 2017)

Wednesday card has a Triple System 5* NBA Play on TNT a Game 7 Historical system in late NHL Action and the MLB Perfect system Game of the week. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the SF at New York Mets game at 1:10 eastern. This should be a lower scoring game here today as Mets have T. Milone making his debut against M. Cain for SF who has gone under in 3 of 4 road May starts. SF has played under in 8 of 11 vs .500 or less teams and 7 of 10 days games where they are hitting just .200. The Mets hit .200 at home. This game fit a totals system that is 16-2 to the under since 2004. play the under for non division home favorites like the Mets with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a home favored win by 5+ runs and had 10+ hits vs an opponent off a road loss that had 2 or less hits. Look for this game to stay under today. On Hump day we have a triple system double perfect NBA play a late Game 7 historical system play and a 5* MLB Game of the Week.For the MLB Free pick. Play the Giants and Mets under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 11, 2017)

Thursday headliner is the 2nd round NBA Playoff Total of the Years backed with a 100% totals system. In MLB Action the lead play is from a 12-0 blowout system. MLB Live dog comp play below


The MLB Comp play is on the Houston Astros. Game 957 at 7:05 eastern. The Astros fit a solid and rare system here tonight that plays on road dogs that are off a home favored win at -200 or higher and scored 4 or less wins vs an opponent off a road loss by 2 or more runs like the yankees were in their last game. Since 2004 these dogs have won the only 5 times this situation has occurred. Houston has won 18 of 24 vs right handers and averages over 6 runs per game on the road. New York has been solid so far this year but this could be a tough game for them tonight. Houston has Keuchel pitching and he has a 1.41 career Era against them and he is 6-1 with a 1.88 Era on the year. Keuchel is 9-2 in road starts in the month of May. Pineda for the Yankees has allowed 11 runs in 9 innings at home vs Houston. Look for the Astros to take the opener. On Thursday the 2nd round NBA Playoff total of the year is up and backed with a massive undefeated playoff totals system. NBA Cashed big again last night. In Bases there is a 12-0 blowout system dating to 2004 headlining the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2017)

Friday card has a Double Perfect NBA Game 6 play and the N.L. East Game of the Month. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Totals play is on the under in the Houston at New York game at 7:05 eastern. The Astros have Mcculers going and he has gone under in 3 of 4 as a road favorite and has a 1.50 Era vs the Yankees. Montgomery for New York has looked good thus far this season. Both teams have solid bullpens as well. This game also applies to a solid totals system that has won 31 of 43 times and plays under for road favorites with a total of 8 or less off a 1 run road dog win where they scored 4 or less runs, vs an opponent like the Yankees that are off a 1 run home favored loss scoring 2 or less on 5+ hits. Look for another lower scoring game. On Friday we start the weekend big with the N.L East play of the Month and a 5* NBA Game 6 Double perfect system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Houston and New York under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2017)

Saturday card up with MLB Perfect system database plays and NHL Playoffs Total. MLB Cashing over 75% for May. MLB Afternoon comp play below.

The MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Minnesota at Cleveland game. Rotation numbers 969/970 at 4:10 eastern. The Pitching in this game is deceptively better then one would think considering its Berrios vs Clevinger for Cleveland. Berrios has dominated in AAA undefeated in 6 starts with a solid WHIP and a 1.13 Era. He was decent here in a start last season and should be even better today. Clevinger covering for Kluber was solid in his first start going 5.2 scoreless in a win. The Indians have one of the best Pens in baseball following him and a 1.42 Era at home. The system in this game plays under for home favorites of -140 or more that are off a 1 run home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits with 0 errors vs an opponent off a 1 run road dog win scoring 2 or less on 5+ hits. The system right there is 22 of 30 under and 100% if the total is more than 8. Cleveland is 7 of 9 under in day game, 13 of 17 vs Division teams and 8 of the last 9 under overall. Play this one under. On Saturday another Powerful card is with Perfect system MLB Database plays and an NHL Playoffs total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Cleveland and Minnesota under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 15, 2017)

Monday card led by a rare 6* NBA Top plays totals alert with 2 big systems. In MLB We have a 100% Total and 100% Side systems direct from the database. Sunday card sweeps. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. The Jays have won 7 of 9 vs N.L. East teams. The Braves are 1-7 on the road vs A.L. East teams. Road dogs like the Braves are 2-11 if the total is more than 8 and they are off a 2+ run road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs on 5+ hits v an opponent like Toronto of a 1 run home win scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. Colon for Atlanta has lost 3 of his last 4 on the road and has not been nearly as effective as he was last season. Bolsinger for the Bluejays has won 4 of his last 5 home May starts. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Monday a Rare 6* NBA Double system top play total is up along with 2 Perfect system MLB Plays, one a total and one is a side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2017)

Thursday card has a Big 5* MLB Totals system along with our May specific database system plays. MLB Ranked at or near the top of several leader boards. NHL Game 4 Comp play below


The NHL Game 4 Power play is on the Anaheim Ducks at 8:00 eastern. The Ducks have been the best offensive team in the playoffs and are likely to bounce back after struggling to score in game 3. The Ducks are 3-1 when trailing and have won 4 straight when down 2-1 in a series. They are 15-6 after scoring 1 or less goal last out. Nashville has been solid at home but home teams in game 4 that are up 2-1, wining game 1 and losing game 2 on the road and then taking game 3 at home are only .500 historically so the nice line value is on the Ducks in this game. Play on Anaheim in this one. On Thursday another powerful MLB Card is up and led with a solid 5* MLB Totals system as well as out May specific league wide database system plays. MLB on fire and is at or near the top of high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Playoff free pick. Play on Anaheim. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2017)

Friday the Inter League Game of the Year headlines along with the 24-0 NBA Game 2 Power system Play. MLB At or near the top of several leader boards. MLB Totals play below. 

The MLB Comp play is the over 9 runs at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a solid 88% totals system from the MLB Database that plays over for home favorites like Houston off a road favored 2+ run win scoring 4 or less runs, vs an opponent like Cleveland that comes in off a home favored loss also scoring 4 or less runs. Houston is averaging over 6 runs per game the past week. Morton making the start for the Astros has gone over in 4 of 5 at home. Bauer for the Tribe has a terrible 6.92 Era on the year. Look for this one to play over the total. On Friday the Inter League Game of the year headline with a huge 100% system dating to 2004. In the NBA its a 24-0 round 3 Game 2 Historical system side. Another powerful all around card. MLB now ranked at or near the top of high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Cleveland and Houston over 9 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 20, 2017)

Saturday card has a rare 6* 100% NBA Playoff Power play with 4 systems, a Game 5 Historical system in NHL Action and the Preakness stakes selections. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Angels at Mets game at 7:15 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system hat has played under 14 of 16 times since 2004. The Mets are 4-0 under as a home favorite off a home win scoring 4 or less runs if the total is 7.5 or more. LA is 5 of 6 under on the road off a road loss and scored 2 or less runs. They hit just .221 on the road. The Mets hit .213 at home. Wheeler has looked good with a 1.62 Era in his last 3 starts. Play this one under. On Saturday the Preakness Stakes, NHL Game 5 Historical system and a rare 100% NBA 6* Playoff side headline the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Angels and Mets to go Under. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2017)

Sunday card has the 95% NHL total of the Month from a 95% playoff system and ESPN Sunday night baseball. MLB Top 3 on top leader boards. MLB Comp totals play below

The MLB Totals play is on the Over in the Milwaukee at Chicago game at 2:20 eastern. In the series 6 of the 7 have gone over. The Brewers are 14 of 19 over with a 5 to 8.5 run totals and 5 of 6 off 3+ wins. They are averaging 6.6 runs the past week. The Cubs are 10-0 over this year at home if they were favored last out and their opponent scored first and had a total of 3+ runs. The Cubs are 5-0 over home off a home loss and 17 of 24 over vs Division teams averaging over 5 runs per game. They are a perfect 8-0 over as a -175 to -250 home favorite. Arrieta has pitched over in his last 3 starts vs the Brewers and has a 6.89 Era in his last 3 starts. Anderson for Milwaukee has a 6.13 era in his last 3 starts so we have a solid amount of support pointing to this one playing over the total. On Sunday the lead plays are the NHL Total of the Month and ESPN Sunday night Baseball system play. MLB Currently ranked top 3 on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Brewers and Cubs over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 22, 2017)

Monday card has the 27-0 NBA Double perfect Game of the Month and another Powerful MLB Power system play. MLB Ranked at or near the top of high end leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play for Monday is on Colorado at 7:05 eastern. The Rockies have played well this year and they fit a solid road system that pertains to their road dog win yesterday vs an opponent like the Phillies that come in off a 1 run road loss. These road teams have won over 75% long term. The Phillies are 0-3 home off a road loss and have lost 13 of 17 in May. Colorado has Hoffman making another spot start and he was good in his first won striking out 8. Look for Colorado to take the opener. On Monday another powerful MLB is up along with the 27-0 NBA Playoff Game of the Month. MLB Ranked at or near the top on high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2017)

Tuesday card has the 100% MLB Game of the week with a 100% System and 22-1 angle. There is also a perfect system total and a game 6 NHL Playoff historical system. MLB Comp play below

 The MLB Comp Totals play is to play over in the Toronto at Milwaukee game at 7:40 eastern. This game fits a solid 80% totals system that plays over for home favorites off a road dog loss by 5+ runs despite scoring 5 or more runs vs an opponent like Toronto that comes in off a road win. The Jays have flown over in 7 of 9 vs N.L. Teams. The Brewers are 17 of 23 over at home where they average 6 runs per game. Biagini for Toronto has 5.62 road Era and Nelson for Milwaukee has pitched over in 2 of his last three home starts. Look for this game to play over the posted total tonight. On Tuesday another powerful card is up and led by the 100% MLB Game of the week with a 22-1 angle. There is also a perfect totals system and the NLH Game 6 historical power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now. For the MLB free Pick. Play Toronto and Milwaukee over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2017)

Hump day card led by the 100% MLB total of the week and a bIG power system side play with a Perfect angle. MLB sweeps again and is ranked at the top of major leader boards. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp Power system Play is on Cleveland. Game 930 at 6:10 eastern. The Indians are 15-1 at home vs the Reds. Cincy is 0-12 as a road dog off a home dog loss. Home favorites at -140 or more are 11-0 off a road favored win at -140 or higher if they scored 5 or more runs had 10+ hits and 1 or no errors and the opponent is off a home dog loss. Bauer goes for the Tribe and he was solid winning going 7 strong allowing just 1 run in his only start here vs Cincy. Cleveland has a 1.58 home bullpen Era one of the best in the majors. Bonilla for the Reds has a 6+ Era as a starter. Look for Cleveland to take another as this series switches venues. On Hump day we come off a sweep in bases and have the MLB Total of the week and a Powerful system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2017)

Thursday card has the 100% NBA Total of the Month, the Game 7 Historical system and bases headlining. MLB Top totals play cashes again last night. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Boston Redsox at 7:10 eastern. The Sox are a solid favorite here tonight. They fit a powerful dominator system that pertains to their win last night. They are averaging over 6 runs per game the past week. Texas is 0-7 vs A.L East teams and has cooled off after their long win streak. Pomeranz makes the start tonight for Boston and he has won 5 of 6 Home May starts. Boston has won his last 4 home starts vs winning teams. Texas counters with N. Martines who has lost 10 of his last 12 on the road. Martinez has an elevated 5.51 road Era. He is 0-3 with a 6.23 Era vs Boston. Look for the Redsox to get the win. On Thursday the 100% NBA Total of the Month is up along with the Game 7 NHL Play and MLB. Bases stays hot cashing big total last night and ranked #1 on high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on, For the MLB free pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 26, 2017)

Friday card has the 17-1 MLB dog of the Month and a 5* 15-0 Blowout system both backed with perfect angles and a big stat pack. MLB Tops multiple leader boards this year. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play is on the SF. Giants at 10:15 eastern. SF is 3-0 at home off a road loss. The Braves are 0-10 on the road off a home loss. Even better. Road dogs league wide that are off a 5+ run home loss like Atlanta are 1-14 if they scored 4 or less runs on 10+ hits and are playing a team off a loss. SF has won 5 of the last 6 at home and they have Cain and his 1.19 home Era on the mound. Garcia counters for Atlanta and his Road Era is right around 5. Look for the Giants to take the opener. On Friday we start off Memorial Day weekend with the 17-1 MLB Dog of the month and a Massive 15-0 Blowout system. MLB Continues on top at multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big Memorial day weekend power pack. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the SF. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2017)

Saturday card led by the 100% American League Total of the Month. MLB System Play below.

The MLB Comp system Play is on Colorado at 9:10 eastern. The Rockies are a solid 32-18 this season and are averaging over 7 runs per game the past week. The blasted the Cards last night as our top dog of the month. We are right back on the again tonight as we see that home teams with a total of 10 or more that are off a 5+ run home win with a total that was 10 or more and had 10+ hits vs an opponent that lost by 5+ runs as a road favorites and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits are 11-1 since 2006. Freeland for Colorado is 7-2 in team starts with a solid 3.31 Era. Wainwright for St. Louis has a 7.11 road Era. With the Cards hitting just a shade over .200 vs leftys will roll with the Rockies again. On Saturday the 100% American league Total of the Month headlines the MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Colorado.


----------



## golden contender (May 28, 2017)

Sunday headliner play is the ESPN Sunday night Total of the Month backed with a powerful totals system. There is also an Afternoon play up. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB comp play power system side is on the LA. Dodgers at 4:10 eastern. The Cubs fit a negative system that is 377-764 and the Dodgers are in a 52-26 system. Kershaw goes for LA who has won 8 of his 10 starts and 7 of his last 8 home May starts. He is 4-1 at home vs the Cubs. There has been a loss of Luster from Lester as he is 1-3 with a 5.72 road Era this year. The Cubs are 2-6 on Sunday and 0-4 as a +140 or more road dog off a road game. Look for the Dodgers to take this one. On Sunday we end the week big with another powerful card led by the ESPN Sunday night totals system of the month and an Afternoon power play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2017)

Memorial Day card has a Rare 6* MLB 30-1 Top play from a huge system and an Undefeated totals system headlining the card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Memorial Day Monday is on Washington at 4:05 eastern. The Nats are 3-0 as a road favorites off a home loss ad road favorites off a home favored loss are cashing 87% vs teas like SF that are off a -200 or higher home favored win like the Giants. SF is 5-11 in day games and Roark has better numbers than Moore for SF. Roark is 3-0 with a 1.35 Era vs vs SF. Look for Washington to take the opener. On Monday the headliner plays are a 30-1 MLB Top 6* play ad a 100% Totals system in bases. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2017)

Tuesday card has the Triple Perfect system Game of the week headlining and rated at 5*. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the Minnesota Twins at 8:10 eastern. The Wins are up 6 runs on Monday and then the roof caved in as Houston exploded for a 16-8 win. That loss for Minnesota sets them up in an 80% bounce back system. They have Berrios going and they have won his last 4 starts as he has been solid since coming up from AAA. Fiers for Houston has lost 3 of his last 4 road May Starts. Look for the Twins to bounce back. On Tuesday the 5* Triple Perfect system 5* Game of the Week leads the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Minnesota. GC


----------



## golden contender (May 31, 2017)

Hump day card up with a Powerful MLB System card with a 5* Dominator headlining. NHL Stanley Cup Game 2 analysis below.

The NHL Play is on the Pittsburgh Penguins at 8:00 eastern. Historically Game 2 home teams off a game 1 win in Cup play are 38-17. The Penguins won game 1 after blowing a 3 goal lead and were able to secure the win with a pair of late goals. They were only able to muster 12 shots on goal. They should be much more potent in this game and they have won 7 of the last 9 Cup games and 4 of 5 vs winning teams. Nashville has lost 9 of 11 to Pittsburgh and the last 4 vs Eastern Conference teams. Look for the Penguins to take Game 2. See historical grid below. GC

HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ H:
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 1-game-nil with site order H (Pittsburgh) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2017 NHL and NBA Semifinals:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 705-191 (.787)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 132-41 (.763)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 319-104 (.754)
series record, NHL only, Finals round: 47-8 (.855)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 580-316 (.647)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 105-68 (.607)
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 268-155 (.634)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Finals round: 38-17 (.691)- Pittsburgh


----------



## golden contender (Jun 1, 2017)

Thursday card led by the Double Perfect NBA Total of the year and a powerful system side. MLB Top 3 multiple leader boards this year. MLB Totals play below


The MLB Totals play is on the Under in the Arizona at Miami game. Rotation numbers 901/902 at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a perfect totals system that dates tom 2004 and averages under 5 runs. Play the Under for road favorites like Arizona with a total of 8 or less that are off a road win vs an opponent off a home win that scored 10 or more runs. Miami is 6-0 under as a home dog off a home win scoring 5 or more runs. Arizona has played under in 18 of 25 on the road and 5 of 6 on Thursdays. In the series 5 of 7 have gone under in Miami. Greinke goes for Arizona and he has gone under in his last 3 road starts and 5 of 6 on the road in June. He has allowed 2 or less runs in his last 3 road starts vs the fish. Locke makes his first start of the year for Miami and he was solid with a 1.77 Era in 4 rehab starts. Play this one under. On Thursday the NBA Playoff Total of the year backed with 2 undefeated totals system is up along with a perfect system side, Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Play. Take Arizona and Miami under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2017)

Friday card has a Double Perfect 5* Dominator, a 100% Dog and a 5* Totals plays with 2 undefeated systems dating to 2004. Exclusive Members only plays added later in the day. MLB Comp Play Mets vs Pirates below.

The MLB comp play for Friday is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets Have Harvey going and he pitched well in Pittsburgh on Sunday. in his last 2 starts vs the Pirates he has allowed just 2 runs in 12 innings. Cole for the pirates has lost 7 of his last 8 road starts and has a 4.67 Road Era. The Pirates are 1-7 on the road of the total is 8 to 8.5 and they are 0-4 as a road dog off a home loss and 1-6 in game 1 of a series. the Mets are 4-1 on Fridays and 4-0 of late in game 1 of a series. Even more impressive is their 7-0 record as a home favorite off a home loss where they had 4 or less hits. And now to tie in a database system. Since 2004 Non division home teams that are off a home loss and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits are 5-0 vs an opponent off a home loss like the Pirates that scored 5 or more runs and had 1 or no errors in that loss. This rare system and the powerful angles above have us on the Mets tonight. On Friday there is a Powerful card up with two big 5* Plays one a total the other a side and a nice dog to go with them. Exclusive member only plays up later afternoon. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Look for My friend Harvey to twist the Pirates into a Pretzel. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunday card has a Rare 6* Top Rated 100% NBA Playoff Totals system, there is also the side with a Game 2 Historical system and the A.L. Central Total of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the Colorado Rockies at 4:10 eastern. The Rockies are off to their best start in recent times and are 6-1 of late on Sunday and they apply to a solid system that has won 13 of 15 times. Play on road teams off a road win that scored 10 or more runs if the total was 8 or less and the opponent is off a home loss and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits like the Padres. Colorado has Anderson going and he was solid allowing 1 run in 6+ innings vs the Padres. Cosart for the Padres has a 5.57 Era vs Colorado. San Diego has hit just .205 in day games. Look for Colorado to take the finale. On Sunday a Rare highest rated 6* 100% totals system in the NBA Takes center stage along with the A.L. Central total of the Month and the NBA Game 2 Side from 4 different historical systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and end the week big. For the MLB Free play. Take Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2017)

Monday card has a big 5* Late night 100% Bailout system and a Perfect system Diamond cutter system that wins by an average 4 runs. MLB Ranked 1st or 2nd on Multiple leaderboards. NHL Game 4 Comp play below.

The NHL Play in game 4 of the Stanley Cup Finals is on Nashville. The Predators will look to even the series as they come off a solid 5-1 win in game three. Nashville has won 20 of 27 at home and 20 of 26 on Mondays. They are 10-3 off a game where they allowed 2 or less goals. The Penguins had a tough time scoring here and they visiting team is 0-6 in this series. Look for Nashville to tie things up. On Monday start the week big in bases as we have 2 Undefeated MLB Database system plays dating to 2004. Both have several powerful angles. One is a late night total, the other goes early. MLB Ranks 1st or 2nd on several sites. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on tonight. For the NHL Free play. Play on the Predators. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2017)

Tuesday card headliners include a 32-1 MLB 5* Power system side and the MLB 100% Totals system of the week and a 36-10 WNBA System play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Tampa Bay Rays at 7:05 eastern. They Rays are a solid choice and fit a small sample system that is rare and 6-0 since 2004. The Rays should get the win here as we play on home favorites off a 5+ run road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits.. Archer is on the mound and he is 3-0 vs the White Sox. Quintana for Chicago is 1-3 vs Tampa and has a 5.23 road Era. Chicago has lost 5 straight. Tampa is 4-0 off 3+ losses of late. Look for the Rays to take the opener. On Tuesday a powerful card is up and led by a powerful 100% 32-1 5* Side, the MLB Perfect system total of the Week and a 36-10 WNBA System side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this cutting edge data on your side. For the MLB free pick. Play on Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 7, 2017)

Wednesday card has the Highest rated Double perfect 2017 NBA Playoff Game of the year headlining the card. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Power system play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 902 at 3:10 eastern. The Dodgers are 6-2 at home with a total of 7 or less and have Kershaw going. He is 8-1 in home June starts and 13-2 vs Washington including 8-0 of later. He has won 10 of 12 team starts this year with a 2.28 Era. Strasburg for Washington has lost 4 of 5 vs LA. The Bullpens also tell a story as the Dodgers have a 2.03 home Era and The Nationals have a 6.27 Era. Washington is 2-17 as a +140 or higher road dogs and hits 35 points lower on the season vs lefthanders. The real play maker though is a 146-383 play against system that applies to Washington. Look for the Dodgers to win this one. On Wednesday we are releasing the NBA Playoff Game of the year for 2017 backed with 2 undefeated playoff power systems and MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2017)

Thursday the 7* Highest rated play in over 4 years takes center stage backed with a 100% system that has never lost in NHL Playoff history. there is also an MLB Diamond cutter system. MLB Totals play below.


The MLB Totals play is on the Over in the Baltimore at Washington game. Rotation numbers 973/974 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a perfect league wide totals system that is based on home favorites like Washington that come home off a 1 run road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs on 5+ hits vs a team off a home favored loss. The Nats are 9-0 over at home off a road loss, and 13-1 over at home off a road game where they scored 4 or less runs. They are averaging 6.7 runs vs A.L. Teams and 6 runs per game at night. The Orioles are 4-1 over as a road dog vs N.L. Teams. The pitching suggests a higher scoring game as well. Ross for Washington is 5-0 over this year and has a 7.34 Era. Asher for the Birds has a 6.28 road Era. In the series 9 of the last 11 between these two here in Washington have played over and that is the recommendation for this one. On Thursday the Highest rated 7* NHL power system play headlines, the strongest NHL Release in over 4 years, along with MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. play Baltimore and Washington over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2017)

Friday card led by the American League Total of the Month and a 5* NBA Finals Game 4 perfect system play. NHL 7* cashes easily with Pens. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the St..Louis Cards at 8:15 eastern. The Cards were swept by the Reds and now head home to take on a dismal Phillies team. They apply to a solid system that has won 17 of 19 times since 2004 and plays on home favorites off a road favored loss that scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a road dog loss that also scored 2 or less runs. The Phillies have lost 6 of the last 8 in this series and have Hellickson on the mound where he has a 7.72 Era over his last 3 starts. Wacha for the Cards has been solid at home with a 2.94 Era. With The Cards standing at 15-2 as a home favorite off a road favored loss we will look their way tonight. On Friday another powerful card is up and led by the American league Total of the Month and a 5* in the NBA Finals Game 4 from an undefeated system. Top 7* play cashed easily last night. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2017)

Friday card led by the American League Total of the Month and a 5* NBA Finals Game 4 perfect system play. NHL 7* cashes easily with Pens. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the St..Louis Cards at 8:15 eastern. The Cards were swept by the Reds and now head home to take on a dismal Phillies team. They apply to a solid system that has won 17 of 19 times since 2004 and plays on home favorites off a road favored loss that scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a road dog loss that also scored 2 or less runs. The Phillies have lost 6 of the last 8 in this series and have Hellickson on the mound where he has a 7.72 Era over his last 3 starts. Wacha for the Cards has been solid at home with a 2.94 Era. With The Cards standing at 15-2 as a home favorite off a road favored loss we will look their way tonight. On Friday another powerful card is up and led by the American league Total of the Month and a 5* in the NBA Finals Game 4 from an undefeated system. Top 7* play cashed easily last night. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2017)

Sunday card has a 25-1 MLB Blowout system, ESPN Sunday night total, Game 6 NHL 100% Play and more. MLB totals play below.

The MLB Totals play is on the Under in the LA. Angels at Houston game at 2:10 eastern. This game applies to a solid long term 80% totals system that plays under for home favorites off a home favored win with 4 or less runs and 10+ hits vs a team off a road dog loss that had 2 or less hits like LA. The Angles are 6-0 under if the total is 9 to 9.5. and 10 of 14 vs winning teams. Houston is 3 of 4 under at home if the total is 9 to 9.5. Chavez for LA has 3 straight solid starts against Houston and Paulino for Houston is starting to pitch better. Play this one under. On Sunday we end the week big with a 25-1 MLB Blowout system, a 91% totals system, the 100% Game 6 NHL Play and ESPN Sunday night total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out with exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the MLB Free pick. Play LA and Houston to go under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2017)

Monday card has a 5* NBA 15-0 Playoff Game of the Month system and the 100% MLB Dog of the month along with a perfect late night totals system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets have won the last 3 and look ready to roll now that Cespedes, Matz and Lugo are back. The Mets are 23-4 as a home favorite off a 1 run win where they scored 4 or less runs and 4-0 if the win was on the road. They are averaging over 5 runs vs right handers and are 5-1 on Mondays. Chicago has lost 8 straight road games and 6 of the last 9 here in NY. They have Lackey and his 5+ road Era on the mound. Lackey has lost 6 of 8 as a road dog. The Mets counter with DeGromination as Jacob looks to bounce back from a pair of rough outings. He has allowed 3 runs in 12 innings over his last 2 starts vs the Cubs. The Mets fit a solid system that plays on home favorites off a road dog win that scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a home favored win that had 10+ hits. These home teams win over 90% long term. Make it the Mets in this one. On Monday a powerful card is up with the NBA Playoff Game of the Month with a 15-0 system and 14-0 angle. There is also the MLB Dog of the Month from an undefeated, exclusive dog system and a 5* Perfect system late night bailout total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2017)

Tuesday card has the 100% MLB system Total of the week and a powerful perfect system 5* dominator along with a 37-10 WNBA System play. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB comp Totals play is on the over in the Tampa at Toronto game. Rotation numbers 911/912 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a perfect totals system that has gone over all time times since 2004 and plays over for road dogs like Tampa off a -200 or higher home favored win with 1 or no errors vs an opponent off a road win. These games average 11.5 runs. Faria is in for Tampa making the road start and he will oppose Estrada who has lost 6 straight yo Tampa and has been hit hard against them. Estrada has a 7.03 era in his last 3 overall and has pitched over in 3 of the last 4 at home. Tampa has pitched over in 7 of 8 on the road with a 9 to 9.5 run total. Look for this game to go over the total tonight. On Tuesday dominate on the diamond with a 5* Power system play that has 2 perfect angles. The MLB 100% Totals system of the week is also up along with a 37-10 WNBA System side on ESPN 2. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this exclusive data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play Toronto and Tampa Bay over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2017)

Thursday card has the N.L. West 100% Game of the Month and a Late night 5* perfect system Power play. MLB Top 3 on several major leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets have Gsellman going and he has won his last 3 and has allowed 1 or no runs in both starts vs Washington. The Nats have not hit leftys that well hitting just .234 and scoring over 2 runs less than they do vs rightys. Washington has Gonzalez and his 4.38 road Era going and they follow him with a road bullpen era that is 6.00. Home favorites that are off a home game have won 22 of 30 vs a team that lost as a -140 or higher home favorite and by 5 or more runs. Washington was slammed by the Braves 13-2 and has major problems in the pen. Base on the system and the pitching we will back the Mets. On Thursday another powerful MLB Card is up and we are top 3 ranked on major leader boards. For Thursday the perfect system N.L. West play of the Month headlines along with a 5* late night undefeated system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put the power if this exclusive data on your side. For the MLB free pick. make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2017)

Friday card led by a rare 6* Highest rated MLB Totals system where an average 15 runs per game are scored. There is also a big Blowout system and more. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the LA. Dodgers at 7:10 eastern. The Dodgers have won the first 3 vs the Reds this season and fit a powerful 92% system that plays on road favorites that are off a 5+ run road loss scoring 5+ runs vs an opponent like Cincy that is off a road loss. The Reds have lost 9 of 13 off 3+ losses and 12 of 15 vs left handers. They take on A. Wood who has a solid 2.21 Era and is 3-0 vs the Reds and the Dodgers have enough fire power to get to Adelman pitching for the Reds. Look for the Dodgers to take the opener. On Friday start the weekend big in bases with a rare 6* Highest rated MLB Totals from a system that averages 15 runs per game and a Big blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the LA. Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2017)

Saturday card led by the WNBA Game of the Month and a Big MLB Dominator system side and exclusive Members only plays. MLB Early Play below.

The MLB comp Play is on Toronto on the run line at -1.5 at 1:05 eastern. Toronto is 10-1 as a home favorite of 140 or more off a -140 or more home favored loss by 5+ runs scoring 4 or less runs. They fit s perfect system that wins by 4 runs on average that plays on home favorites in this range that lost by 5 or more runs, vs an opponent that scored 10 or more runs. The Jays were grounded last night and should rebound here with Stroman who has won his last 3 and has a 3.09 era this year. Chicago has Pelfrey going and he is 0-12 in June road starts the last few seasons. Look for Toronto to coast in this one. On Saturday the card has the WNBA Game of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card that has a Big Dominator system side and Member sonly plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Blue Jays -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday Headliners include the 100% American League Total of the Month and a Late night 94% System side. MLB Sides go 2-0 on Sunday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Washington at 7;10 eastern. The Nats fit a nice road system here that is cashing 81% long term. They have won 29 of 39 at night where they average over 6 runs per game. They are 20-4 as a road favorite off a road loss where they scored 2 or less runs. They were dominated by DeGrom on Sunday but will face Nicolino tonight who is 0-3 with a 8+ Era against them. Washington has Roark going and he has allowed just 4 runs in his last 3 starts spanning 18+ innings against the Marlins. With Miami 1-6 on Mondays. We will go with Washington. On Monday the Double perfect American League Total of the Month is up along with a powerful 94% System side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put the power of our industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Nationals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday Headliners include the 100% American League Total of the Month and a Late night 94% System side. MLB Sides go 2-0 on Sunday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Washington at 7;10 eastern. The Nats fit a nice road system here that is cashing 81% long term. They have won 29 of 39 at night where they average over 6 runs per game. They are 20-4 as a road favorite off a road loss where they scored 2 or less runs. They were dominated by DeGrom on Sunday but will face Nicolino tonight who is 0-3 with a 8+ Era against them. Washington has Roark going and he has allowed just 4 runs in his last 3 starts spanning 18+ innings against the Marlins. With Miami 1-6 on Mondays. We will go with Washington. On Monday the Double perfect American League Total of the Month is up along with a powerful 94% System side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put the power of our industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Nationals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 22, 2017)

Thursday card has the Double perfect system MLB Game of the Month and a 100% Week 1 Canadian League football system side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 3;35 eastern. Houston is 30-7 as a road favorite and has won 39 of 54 vs right handers. They average 6 runs per game in day action and 6.6 runs on the road. They had won 8 straight here in Oakland prior to last nights game. They have Paulino pitching and he pitched much better last out allowing 1 run in 6 innings against a solid Boston lineup. Oakland hits just .224 in division games and they have Hahn on the mound. In his last 2 starts vs Houston Hahn has been hammered allowing 11 runs in 6 innings. Look for Houston to take the finale. On Thursday another powerful card is up and led by the MLB Game of the month that has 2 different perfect systems that apply. There is also a 100% Opening Canadian League Football system play up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2017)

Friday card has the MLB Total of the week and a 5* Perfect Power system dominator side. There is also another Week 1 Canadian Football league power system play. WNBA Play below.


 The  WNBA Power system play is on New York at 7:30 eastern. NY has 18 point loss revenge for a recent meeting with Connecticut. NY has covered 5 of 6 as a favorite 18 of 25 in June games, 5 of 6 vs teams who average 77+ points per game and 5 of 7 after scoring 75 or more last out. We are playing against road dogs off a +5 or more dog win vs an opponent with revenge that won and covered last out. Connecticut is off a massive dog win at Minnesota as a 9.5 point dog but have lost 7 of in the series. Play on NY. On Friday we start the weekend big with the MLB Total of the week and a 5* 100% Power system side. In Canadian Football league play we have another solid week 1 system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the WNBA Play. Take the NY. Liberty. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2017)

Saturday has the 100% A.L. Total of the Month Headlining another big card backed with Exclusive Members only database system plays. MLB Afternoon Play below.

The MLB Comp play on Saturday is on Tampa Bay at 4;10 eastern. Tampa blasted Baltimore last night by 10 runs putting up a 15 spot against Baltimore team that has allowed 5 or more runs in 20 straight games. Things don't figure to get much better today as Bundy for the Birds has allowed 9 runs in 7 innings over 2 starts here and has a 7.43 Era vs the Rays. Faria for Tampa is an emerging prospect and should be added in fantasy leagues if available as he has been lights out in his first 3 starts allowing 1 or no runs with a 1.37 Era. The Orioles are 2-9 as a road dog of +125 to 175 and 0-3 on the road off a 5 + run road loss. Look for Tampa to take another tonight. On Saturday another powerful card is up and led by the 100% American League Total of the Month and our exclusive members only plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now. For the MLB Free Pick. Play on Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 25, 2017)

Sunday card is up and we end another solid week with a 5* 100% Totals system in MLB along with the ESPN Sunday night play and a 93% Week 1 Canadian Football league system side on ESPN 2. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the NY. Yankees on the run line at 1.5 runs. The Yanks will look to bounce back from a blowout loss to Texas. That loss sets them up in a powerful system that plays on home favorites in this range with a 10 or higher run total that lost as a home favorite by 5+ runs and scored 2 or less runs. This system has come up 8 times since 2004 winning every time by an average 3 runs. The Yanks are 3-0 off a home loss by 5+ runs at home. Pineda has won 6 of 8 starts here and Texas has lost 11 of 14 on the road with Nick Martinez. Play NY on the Run line. On Sunday we cap off another huge week with a 5* Perfect system total, the 93% CFL System side and Sunday night baseball on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Yankees -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2017)

Monday MLB Card has the 100% Game of the Month with an Undefeated system and several power angles and a 5* Totals play. MLB Ranked at or near the top of several major leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees at 7:05 eastern. The Yanks fell just short in a 7-6 home loss on Sunday. Now they take to Chicago and fit a powerful road system that plays on road favorites in this range off a -140 or higher home favored loss vs an opponent off a home dog loss. These road favorites are 13-2 since 2004. NY has won 6 of 8 on Mondays and they have Montgomery who already defeated Chicago on the mound. The Sox counter with Holmberg who has not been good this season. Look for the Yankees to take this one. On Monday the MLB Game of the month takes center stage and has a Never lost rare perfect system and several big angles. There is also a 5* Total also from an undefeated system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on New York. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 27, 2017)

Tuesday card up and led by the 100% MLB Game of the week. MLB Ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. Tuesdays big card up now. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Seattle mariners at 10:10 eastern. Seattle is a big favorite here but they do have some favorable situations tonight. First of we are playing against National league road dogs of 140 or higher vs an A.L. Team as these N.L. Dogs are on a 1-23 run if they are off a road loss like the Phillies are. Philadelphia is 0-12 as a road dog off a road game. Philly has lost 8 of 9 to A.L. Teams. Seattle is off a pair of home losses and should rebound nicely behind Paxton and his 2.82 home Era. Nola has a 4.84 Era over his last 5 starts so we will stay at home with Seattle tonight. On Tuesday the MLB Perfect system Play of the Week headlines another powerful MLB Card. MLB is ranked #1 overall on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mariners. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2017)

Wednesday card has the 100% MLB Total of the week from a system that has cashed 15 straight times along with another powerful MLB Card. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB comp play is on the NY,. Mets.Game 955 at 7:10 eastern. The Mets should bounce back with Matz as they fit a powerful divisional system tonight. Matz is 5-1 on the road vs losing teams and the Mets overall have won 6 of 8 vs losing teams. Miami has lost 13 of 18 in game 2 of a series and they are 0-6 as a home dog off a home win. They have lost the last 5 J.Locke Starts. Locke has been lost since returning as he has allowed 15 runs in 23 innings, and has a 6.63 era vs the Mets. Miami is 2-8 vs an opposing starter with a WHIP of less than 1.15. Make it the Mets and Matz tonight. On Hump day another powerful card is up in bases and led by the MLB Total of the week from a huge totals system that has won 15 straight times, exclusive members only plays up too. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2017)

Friday card has the 100% A.L. Central Play of the year Headlining along with a Powerful 5* Late night totals system that wins by over 3 runs on average and another early season CFL System. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 8:10 eastern. The Astros won 3 of 4 vs NY earlier in the year and are averaging nearly 7 runs per game the past week. They fit a powerful database system that has won 27 of 35 times playing on home favorites in this range that are off a home favored win by 5 or more runs vs an opponent that was a road favorite in their last game like NY. The Yanks are 5-13 on the road with a total that is 8 to 8.5. Houston is 42-16 vs right handers. Pineda pitches for NY and he has a 6.25 road Era and has struggled in his last 3 starts with a 7.47 era. Mccullers for Houston is 6-0 at home with a 1.95 era and is 2-0 with a 0.75 era vs the Yankees. Look for Houston to win this one. On Friday the 2017 A.L. Central Game of the Year is up from a never lost Database system and has 3 perfect angles. There is also another Early Season Canadian League power system and a late night 5* Totals system in MLB with a system that has won by over 3 runs on average. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put the most powerful data in the industry on your side tonight. For the MLB free pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2017)

Saturday card has 3 BIG MLB Power system Plays and 2 are rated at 5* as well as another early season 5* CFL Power system play now on a 9-0 run on sides Since last season. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB play is on Cleveland. Game 931 at 1:10 eastern. The Indians fit a massive system that wins by a 7-3 score since 2004. The system is perfect and plays on certain road teams that scored 5 or more runs as a home favorite of -200 or more vs an opponent off a home favored win at -140 or more like Detroit. The Indians are on a 7-1 road favored run and have a solid road bullpen Era at 2.80. They have Tomlim toeing the rubber and he is 3-0 here in Detroit allowing 3 or less in all 3 starts. Sanchez makes his 3rd start off the DL and he has lost the first 2 and is 0-3 in last 3 vs the Indians and 0-5 as a home dog. The Tigers are 0-3 as a home dog of late. Look for Cleveland to take game 1 of the double header. On Saturday another Big card is up and has 3 big 5* Plays in MLB all from systems cashing 95% or higher and a Canadian League Early season power system rated at 5*. CFL Sides are on a 9-0 run after cashing again last night. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on Cleveland.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2017)

Sunday night MLB ESPN Game of the Year goes tonight. In Early action we have a 5* total that is 100% in 2017 and averages 16 runs the 6 times it has applied. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 1:10 eastern. The Mets have caught fire and have won 7 of the last 8. They are averaging over 6 runs per game on this run and take on a Philly team that has lost 33 of 45 on the road. The Mets have Montero who is off his best start of the season and takes on a 29th ranked offensive lineup at home here against Philly. The Phils are ranked 25th in Era and have Pivetta pitching with his 6.67 road Era. Home favorites in this range off a 1 run home favored win scoring 5+ runs with 3+ errors are 5-0 since 2004 vs a team off a road loss that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hits. Look for NY. To Bring out the Brooms. On Sunday the MLB ESPN Power system Play of the Year is up along with an early 5* total from a perfect 2017 specific totals system that averages 16 runs the 6 times it has applied. There will also be exclusive members only plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and the weekend big in bases. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 3, 2017)

Monday card led by a rare 6* Highest rated MLB Side backed with a 23-0 system that dates to 2004. There is also a Powerful totals play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Colorado at 8:10 eastern. The Rockies return home to take on the Reds. They are 8-1 at home after a road trip lasting a week or more and have won 19 of 28 in game 1 of a series. The Reds are 19-46 on the road vs winning teams. Hoffman goes for Colorado and he has been a sold surprise thus far. Cincy Counters with Castillo and this will be his toughest task yet. Colorado qualifies in a solid long term system and should take the opener tonight. On Monday the headliner play is a rare 6* Highest rated side backed with a massive system that has won all 23 times since 2004. We also have a solid totals system play up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Take Colorado. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2017)

4th of July card has a big 5* Blowout from a 22-0 system and the perfect system MLB Total of the week. Monday top 6* play cashes. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play for the 4th of July is on the under in the Baltimore at Milwaukee game at 4:10 eastern. This game fits a nifty 23-5 under system that plays under for home favorites that are off a home favored win scoring 5 or more runs on 10+ hits with a total of 10 or more vs an opponent that scored 2 or less runs in a road dog loss like Baltimore. Nelson for Milwaukee has a solid 2.65 home Era and Jimenez for the Orioles has a 2.63 Era vs Milwaukee. The Orioles have played under in 6 of the last 7. Look for this game to stay under today. On Tuesday a 22-0 MLB 5* Blowout system takes center stage along with the 100% MLB Totals system of the week. Monday top 6* Play cashes as we continue to cash in on the diamond. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on for the 4th of July card. For the MLB Free pick. Play The Brewers and Orioles under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 5, 2017)

Wednesday card has a super rare 100% MLB Game of the week system play that wins by 4 runs on average and a Big 5* Totals Play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Detroit Tigers at 7:10 eastern. Detroit snapped the SF. 6 game win streak last night and to night they fit a solid 27-6 database system that plays on home teams with a total of 10 or higher that won by 2+ runs as a -200 or higher home favorite while scoring 5+ runs and plating error free ball, vs a team like SF that scored 4 or les in a road dog loss. SF has lost 21 of 31 vs losing teams and the Tigers have won 6 of 8 at home if the total is 10 to 10.5. The Pitching stats between Blach for SF and Norris for Detroit are similar. However we will back the home team with the system in their favor. Play on Detroit. On Hump day another powerful MLB Card takes center stage with a 100% Game of the week side that wins by 4 runs on average and a 5* MLB Totals system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now. For the MLB Free play. Take the Tigers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 6, 2017)

Thursday card has a rare 100% MLB 5* Diamond cutter system that wins by over 3 runs on average and a Triple System Canadian League Football system. CFL Sides 9-1 last 10. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. We will take a shot with a nice dog in Toronto tonight. The Jays are off an upset win in NY on Wednesday. Looking art the database we see that road favorites of -140 or more that were road favorites last night like Houston have lost 75% of the time since 2004 vs an opponent off a road dog win at +140 or higher scoring 5+ runs like Toronto. Mcculers for the Astros is 0-3 in Road July starts and Liriano through all his recent struggles is 9-2 in home July starts. Toronto has won 5 of the last 6 here at home vs Houston. The Astros are a pedestrian 13-10 vs leftys this year. Take Toronto. On Thursday the headliner plays are a big 5* MLB diamond Cutter system side that wins on average by over 3 runs. In Canadian League Football we have hit 9 of our last 10 sides and tonight its a triple system power play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put this industry leading data on your side. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Blue Jays. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 7, 2017)

Friday Power card up and has a Big 5* Never lost MLB Power system side and exclusive members only plays as well as the first 5* in Canadian Football league action. CFL Sides on a 9-1 run.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on Colorado at 8:10 eastern. Colorado fits a a solid 81% system tonight that pertains to home teams off a home loss that scored 4 or less runs vs an opponent like Chicago off a +140 or higher road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs. Colorado has won 20 of 28 series openers and 12 of 16 at home vs leftys. Chicago has lost 6 straight road games vs N.L. Teams and 10 of 12 away vs winning teams. They have Holland making his first start in Colorado and he is 1-5 with a 7.97 era in his last 7 starts. He has a 6.46 road era. Marquez for Colorado has won 4 of 5 as a favorite this season. Look for Colorado to win this one. On Friday we storm into the weekend with 2 big 5* Plays one in MLB and one in the Canadian Football League where we have hit 9 of 10 sides. Both are backed with powerful undefeated system plays direct from the database. There are also exclusive members only MLB Plays up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Colorado Rockies. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 8, 2017)

Double 6* Saturday has Highest rated plays on a 16-0 MLB Blowout System and a Rare Long term Canadian Football League system. CFL Sides on a huge 10-2 run. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on Texas at 9:05 eastern. Texas has won 10 of 14 as a home favorite in this range and LA is 0-3 on the road off a road loss by 5+ runs. Texas fits a solid 90% system that plays on division home teams off a home favored win by 5+ runs scoring 10 or more runs vs an opponent off a road loss by 5+ runs scoring 2 or less runs. LA is scoring 2.5 runs the past week and has Chavez and his bloated 6.36 road Era on the mound. Ross for Texas has a 2.20 Era in 5 starts vs the Angels. Look for Texas to take another tonight. On Saturday its a huge today with a Double 6* Saturday led by the 16-0 MLB Blowout system side and a rare CFL 6* Side. CFL Sides on a 10-2 run as both top plays cashed on Saturday on Texas in MLB and Calgary in CFL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Take Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 9, 2017)

Sunday card has a 5* Blowout system a 100% Totals system and Sunday night ESPN MLB Totals system play.Saturday top rated 6* plays sweep. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on Chicago at 1:10 eastern. The Cubs will look to take the finale and head into the break with momentum. They fit a large long term system that is 788-387 with a solid return on investment. They have Lester going and he has a 2.86 Era in his career vs the Pirates he also has home loss revenge on Pittsburgh and Tailon who won here back in April. Tailon has allowed 5 runs in 12 innings vs the Cubs. The Pirates hit just .226 vs leftys. Look for Chicago to take this one. On Sunday an early 5* Blowout is up along with a 100% MLB Totals system and ESPN Sunday night MLB Totals plays. Saturday 6* plays both win. Today we end the first half big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Chicago. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 14, 2017)

Friday card has exclusive MLB Back from the All Star Break systems and one is perfect, along with 22-1 and 23-2 systems and a 5* total and another big CFL Side and totals play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Cleveland at 10:05 eastern. Cleveland fits a powerful system that is 13-2 for road favorites that are back off a home favored loss and had 5+ hits vs a team off a road loss that had 4 or less hits like Oakland.. The Indians also fit a secondary system that is 801-363 long term. Carassco is on the mound and he is 8-1 with a 2.38 Era in road games. He is 3-0 with a 1.38 era vs Oakland. Gray goes for the A/s and he has allowed 14 runs in 8 innings in his last 2 vs Cleveland. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Friday a powerful back from the MLB Card is up with exclusive systems pertaining to these first games back. There are 22-1 and 23-2 systems as well as a 44-12 totals system and CFL Side totals systems. We are currently ranked #1 in MLB This year on multiple boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 15, 2017)

Saturday card has the Double Perfect Canadian Football League Game of the Month and our exclusive Back from the Break MLB Power system Plays. Friday sweeps going 5-0. MLB afternoon Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on Boston at 4:05 eastern. The Sox have Sake going and he has a 1.54 career Era against the Yankees. Boston has won 7 of his 8 home starts and he has a 2.34 home Era. NY Counters with Severing and they have lost 6 of 9 when he starts on the road. Boston fits a nice system here and they are 10-2 as a home favorite in this range. Look for the Redsox to take this one. On Saturday the lead play is the double perfect Canadian Football League Play of the Month and more of our exclusive MLB Back from the break systems which cashed big on Friday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Look for Boston to Sail with Sale. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 16, 2017)

Sunday card has the Highest rated 100% WNBA Game of the Month and an Early 100% system play as well as ESPN Sunday night baseball. Saturday sweeps now 8-0 the last 2 days. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 1:35 eastern. N.L. Favorites of -140 or more are 15-4 vs A.L. Teams and road favorites in this range off a 5+ run road favored win scoring 10+ runs are 22-5 vs a team off a home dog loss that scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits like the Orioles. Quintana makes his first start for the Cubs and he has started to pick it up going 3-0 in his last 3 and he has won 5 of his last 6 road July starts. Jimenez for Balty has a 6.84 home era and he is 1-4 with a 5.62 era vs Chicago. Look for the Cubs to take the finale. On Sunday we have the WNBA Triple perfect game of the month, ESPN Sunday night Baseball system play and an early perfect system total. Saturday sweeps as we move to 8-0 the last 2 days and rank #1 in MLB on multiple leader boards. The only plays to go down of late the comp plays. Lets get that corrected today with the Cubs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on the big Sunday card and end the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2017)

Monday Power pack in MLB Is up and led by a rare 14-0 MLB Totals system rated at 5* and the N.L. Power system Game of the Month. MLB Ranked #1 this season on multiple leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the Pittsburgh Pirates at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates have Kuhl on the mound and are 4-0 vs MIlwaukee when he starts as he has a superb 2.25 era against the Brewers. Milwaukee counters with Suter who is 0-2 on the road with a 4+ Era. Road dogs off a home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs have lost over 85% of the time vs an opponent like the Pirates that come in off a home dog win. Look for the Pirates to take the opener. On Monday another powerful card is up and led by the 100% National League Game of the Month and a 5* Undefeated totals system. MLB is ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Pittsburgh. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2017)

Tuesday card has the 100% MLB Perfect system Total of the week and our exclusive Members only Power system plays. MLB Ranks #1 on major network this year. WNBA comp play below.

On Tuesday the WNBA Comp play is on the Over in the Chicago at Seattle game at 9:00 eastern. Expect a high scoring game here tonight as these two have gone over in 7 of the last 8 meetings. Chicago has posted over in 30 of 42 vs the West Conference and 6 of 8 vs losing teams as well as 3 of the last 4 overall. Seattle has gone over 5 straight off 3+ home games and 5 of 6 as a home favorite from -6 tp -9. They are 9 of 12 over vs Non conference teams. Look fo these two to go over the posted total tonight. On Tuesday the 100% MLB Total of the week from a perfect system that averages 13 runs per game headlines along with our members only MLB Power system plays as MLB Continues to rank #1 on major network. Jump on now at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the WNBA Free pick. Play Chicago and Seattle over the total in the WNBA Tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 19, 2017)

Hump day card led by the MLB Perfect system Play of the week and another CFL Early season system. CFL 22-8 Run and MLB Ranked #1 this year. MLB ESPN Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Wednesday is to play under the total in the St. Louis at NY. Mets game at 7:10 eastern on ESPN. There are solid solid pitching indicators pointing to a low scoring gamer tonight. The Mets have the DeGrominator on the mound tonight at home where he has pitched under in 6 of 8 with a 2.37 Era. He has gone under in 4 of his last 5 July home starts and went 8 scoreless in his only start here vs the Cardinals. St. Louis counters with M. Leake who has gone under 8 straight times as a road dog and has a solid 2.84 road Era this year. He has pitched under in 5 of 6 vs the Mets. The Cards have gone under in 8 of the last 10 vs losing teams. Play this one under. On Hump day we have another big MLB Card led by the Game of the week. there is also another CFL Power system play. Canadian League football on a 22-8 run. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play the Mets and Cardinals under the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2017)

Thursday card has a Powerful Perfect system 5* side in MLB Action where we swept the board again on Wednesday and remain ranked #1. There is also another early season CFL System side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the SF. Giants on the un line at -1.5 runs at 10:15 eastern. The Giants should coast here at home with Bumgarner on the mound. he is 10-3 here vs SD and has revenge against Chacin and the Padres for a loss last week in SD. Chacin has a dismal 8+ road Era this season. To the database we see that home favorites like SF that are off a +140 or higher home dog win witha total of 9 or less are 9-0 winning by over 3 runs per game since 2004 vs an opponent like the Padres that arrive off a +140 or higher road dog loss . Play on the Giants to win by more than 1 run. On Thursday the 5* Undefeated Power system Play takes center stage along with another high end CFL Football system. CFL is on a 22-8 run and MLB Continues to rank #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. play SF -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 21, 2017)

Friday card has a Big MLB Power system Play and a Double Perfect Canadian Football League system play. MLB and CFL now rank #1 as we continue to roll. MLB Play below

The MLB Power System Side is on Cincinnati. Game 906 at 7:10 eastern. The Reds are 3-0 as a home favorite off a 5+ run home loss and tonight they fit a solid league wide system that plays on home favorites with a total of 7.5 or higher that are off a home loss by 5+ runs if they scored 4 or less and had 5+ hits with 1 or no errors in the loss, vs an opponent also off a home loss scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. The Host is 8-1 of late in this series. Ureana for Miami lost his only start here and we will back Bailey as he is 3-0 at home vs the Fish. Bailey has struggled but this is a solid spot for him to bounce back tonight as he went 6+ in his prior 2 starts allowing just 1 run before his last start where he was finished early. Play on The Reds. On Friday another big card is up with a Double Perfect CFL System Side and a Big MLB card with a top 5* release. MLB and CFL now rank #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Reds. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2017)

Saturday MLB Power System Card led by the N.L Central Total of the Year and a 5* Canadian League Football system side. MLB and CFL Ranked number one on multiple leaderboards this year. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is to play over the total in the Houston at Baltimore game at 7:05 eastern. This figures to be another high scoring game between these two teams. Houston has played over in 26 of 38 on the road and 7 of 8 away if the total is 10-11. They are averaging over 7 runs per game on the road and 7.1 the past week. They have McHugh making his first start and he has a 6.15 era vs the Orioles and has pitched over in 4 of 5 starts against them. Baltimore has Tillman and his 7.20 Era on the mound. They have averaged 6.4 runs per game the past week and have gone over in the last 4 games and 7 of 10 at home with a total of 10 to 10.5. Look for this game to play over tonight. On Saturday MLB and CFL Continue to rank #1 on the season on top leaderboards. There is the N.L. Central Total of the year headlining a powerful MLB Card along with a 5* CFL Power system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Houston and Baltimore over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2017)

Sunday 5* Triple perfect MLB Top play power system side headlines along with ESPN Sunday night Baseball. MLB Continues to rank #1 on top leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on KC at 2;15 eastern. The Royals go for the sweep today as they look to finish off a Chicago team that has lost 8 straight and is 0-3 on the road with a total of 10.5 or more and 1-6 on the road off a road +5 run loss. Home favorites in this range with a total of 10 or higher that are off a -140 or higher 5+ run home win with a total that was 10 or higher are 15-2 since 2004 vs a team off a road loss that scored 2 or less runs with no errors. If the game is a division game that 15-2 subsets to 8-0. Holland goes for Chicago and he has a 7.19 road era and a 10.20 era in his last 3 starts. While Wood for KC has struggled this is a solid sport for improvement. Play on KC. On Sunday end the week big with the #1 ranked MLB Analyst this season as we have a top triple perfect early 5* system play and Sunday night ESPN Baseball. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on KC- GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2017)

Monday card has the highest rated MLB Run line play of the year backed with 2 perfect systems and another Powerful CFL Play. Both MLB and CFL Ranked #1 this season. MLB Play below


The MLB power system Play is on the NY.Mets at 10:15 eastern. The Mets have won 4 of 5 and are 8-2 on the road off a home loss scoring 4 or less runs. Tonight they fit a powerful system that plays on road favorites at -140 or more off a 1 run home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a road game. these teams are cashing 91% long term. The Mets have Degrom on the mound and have won his last 7 starts. Degrom has a 1.80 era vs SD. C. Richard for the Padres has a 5.49 home era and an 8.00 eras in his last 3 starts. The Padres are 1-4 as a home dog in this range. Look for the Mets to take the opener. On Monday the Highest rated MLB Run line play of the year headlines a powerful MLB Card. There is also another big CFL Football system play. CFL is 16-3 on sides and both MLB and CFL rank #1 on multiple networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5369 to jump on. For the Monday MLB pick. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuesday card has the 100% MLB Total of the Week and a big Dominator system side. MLB Top play and CFL Cash big again on Monday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs on the run line at -1.5 runs at 2:20 eastern. The Cubs will look to bounce back here today and fit a solid 89% system that plays on home team off a -200 or higher home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a +200 or higher road dog win scoring 4 or less runs with 10+ hits. The Cubs have won 16 of 22 vs leftys and average over 6 runs against them. Rodon pitching for the Whitesox has a pedestrian like 5.76 Era. Lackey has allowed just 3 runs in his last 2 starts vs the Sox. The Whitesox are 4-13 in July. Look for the Cubs to bounce back. On Tuesday another big MLB Card is up after last nights big night. The 100% MLB Total of the week and a big Dominator system side are headlining. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on The Cubs -1.5. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2017)

Wednesday card has the MLB Game of the week and a big 5* top rated total from a 100% system televised on ESPN. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp Play is on Houston. Game 973 at 7:05 eastern. The Astros continue to kill it on the road as they average over 7 runs per game on the season and they are in a solid spot tonight as they are 10-as a road favorite off a 5+ road win vs a team that scored 2 or less runs dating back to 2009. They have won 9 straight vs N.L. Teams and are 9-0 as a road favorite when Fiers is on the mound. We get solid line value here as the Phillies have their Ace A. Nola going. Nola is 1-5 as a home dog and the Phillies are on a 1-9 home dog run and have lost 12 of 15 on hump day. The Astros have scored 5+ runs in 13 of 16 road game. Look for the Astros to take another from the Phils. Big hump day card up. MLB Ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2017)

Friday card has the N.L East total of the year, the MLB Triple perfect Game of the month and another big CFL System play. MLB and CFL Ranked #1 this season. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Oakland at 10:05 eastern. Oakland has won 14 of 16 at home against Minnesota and they are 8-4 at home vs leftys of late. The Twins fit a nasty system that plays against road favorites if both teams are off +140 or higher road dog losses and the road teams loss was by 1 run. This system has cashes over 85% for the home dog. Garcia makes his first start for the Twins but is 0-3 vs A.L. West teams and has a 6.43 Era against Oakland. Gossett got the A/s has been much better of late and is off a pair of solid starts. Look for Oakland to to take the opener. On Friday a huge card is up and led by the N.L. East highest rated total of the year and a triple perfect MLB Power system play. There is also another powerful CFL System play on ESPN 2. MLB and CFL Continue to rank number one on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB play. Go with Oakland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2017)

Saturday card has 6* highest rated rare MLB System that wins by 4.8 runs since 2004. There is also a CFL Power system play. MLB Top total cashes easily as Friday card sweeps. MLB Comp play below

On Saturday the MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 4;10 eastern. The Mets fit a 78% system road favorite system and have won the last 8 starts with Degrom. He has allowed more than 2 runs in just one of those starts and was dominant going 7 strong here allowing just 1 run in his lone start here. Seattle has lost 11 of 16 on Saturday and has Gallardo going. Gallardo has lost 6 of 8 as a dog and is 2-6 at home with a 7.29 era. Look for the Mets to take this one. On Saturday the lead play is a rare 6* ,LB from a system cashing 100% since 2004 with an average 4.8 run win. There is also another powerful CFL Play. Friday card sweeps led by the Big N.L. Total of the year winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Make it the Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2017)

Sunday card has the 2017 WNBA Game of the Year backed with 2 Massive systems and a Powerful MLB Card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Pittsburgh Pirates at 4;40 eastern. The Pirates are in a solid 78% bounce back system that pertains to road favorites off a road favored loss. They have G. Cole going and they have won 7 of his last 8 starts as he has caught fir of late and has a 2.39 era in his last 3 starts and a 3-1 record vs the Padres with a 1.52 era. The Padres have played well of late but have lost 6 of the last 6 starts with C. Richard on the mound as he has a 5.50 home era and a 9.86 era in his last 3 starts. Look for the Pirates to take the finale. On Sunday the 2017 WNBA Game of the year backed with 2 huge systems takes center stage along with a solid MLB Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. The Pirates have the Padres walking the plank today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2017)

Monday card headlined by a Powerful 15-0 MLB 5* Dominator system and a solid totals system. MLB Ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on Toronto at 8;15 eastern. The Jays are road warriors here as road favorites at -140 or more that are off a home win scoring 10+ runs vs an opponent off a home dog win are winning over 85% long term. Toronto has won 3 of 4 as a road favorite if they won at home the day before. The Whitesox are off a rare win as they are 5-18 of late and 1-9 at home. Both Pitchers Estrada and Shields have struggled but Shields has been particularly dismal with a 8.16 Era in his last 3 starts. Play on Toronto tonight. On Monday another Powerful Bases card is up and has a 5* Perfect system side headlining along with a powerful totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Take Toronto. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2017)

Tuesdays Massive MLB Card is up and led with a double system Database Dominator and a Solid totals system. Seasonal football packs up. Monday card sweeps. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the KC Royals at 7;05 eastern. KC is on a big run of late and will look to bounce back for a close loss last night. Baltimore has lost 10 of 14 vs winning teams and KC has won 12 of 16 vs losing teams and is scoring over 6 runs per game the past week. The Orioles fit a negative 82% system that plays against home favorites off a home win that scored 2 or less runs but had 10+ hits. Bundy has Struggled for Balty with a 7.72 era in his last 3 starts. Kennedy quietly has better overall numbers and has won his last 3. They Royals have won 3 of the 4 games this season. Play on KC Tonight. Tuesdays big Bases card is up after last nights sweep. The MLB Game of the week and a powerful totals play are the lead plays. Contact at golencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to start August off fast. Football seasonal packs up as well. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Kansas City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2017)

Hump day MLB Power system card led by the 100% Total of the week along with league wide database systems. MLB Play below

The MLB Play is on the Chicago Cubs at 8:05 eastern. The Cubs are starting to hit their stride in the N.L. Central and tonight they fit a solid long term system that is 793-392 and has a superb R.O.I. Chicago has Arrieta going and they are 8-0 when he has 6 days rest. Jake has won 11 straight August starts and is 3-1 vs Arizona. Arizona has Godley going and he has been Ghastly with 14+ Era vs the Cubs and a 6+ Era in August appearances. The D-backs are 0-7 in game 2 of a series and 39-88 on the road vs winning teams. Play on the Cubs. On Wednesday another big MLB Card is up and led by the 100% MLB Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The Chicago Cubs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2017)

Friday card has 2 big CFL System Plays one is a side the other a total. In Bases another top play winner last night. Friday has a big 5* and exclusive members only plays. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play on Friday is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. This one pits Darvish vs Degrom. Darvish makes his LA Debut tonight and he has struggled of late with 7.36 era in his last 3 starts. he has a 5.11 era vs the Mets and has lost 7 of 8 team starts. DeGrom is 7-3 with a 2.27 home Era and he has a superb 2.51 era vs the Dodgers.He is 3-0 as a dog, 12-4 at night and 6-1 at home in August starts. The Mets fit a a solid 85% dog system that plays on home dogs off a road dog loss vs an opponent that scored 5 or more runs as a -200 or higher road favorite. The Mets are 6-1 at home off a road dog loss. LA is the better team but the Mets are better tonight. On Friday another big MLB Card is up and led by a top 100% 5* System. In CFL there are 2 Big system Plays. MLB ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. Football seasonal packs are up too. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 5, 2017)

Saturday Highest rated 100% MLB Totals systems headlines along with a top side play and a 5* CFL Power system Play. Football seasonal packs are up too. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Texas Rangers at 7:05 eastern. Texas fits a powerful road warrior system that pertains to teams off a road favored loss. They have Hamels going and he is 5-1 this season and won his only start vs the Twins this season. Gibson for Minnesota has a dismal 6.71 home Era. The Twins are 1-9 of late vs leftys and Texas is on a 7-1 run on Saturdays. Look for Texas to bounce back tonight. On Saturday we have a huge 6* Top rated total in MLB Going as well as another Big 5* CFL Play. CFL Sides are on a 19-3 run. MLB is ranked number one on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Texas. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2017)

Monday MLB Card up and led by a big 5* Perfect system that dates to 2004 and our exclusive members only plays. MLB Ranks #1 on multiple leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp Play is on the over in the Chicago at SF Game at 10:15 eastern. This game fits a huge totals system that averages over 12 runs and has cashed 13 of 14 times. Play on the over for home dog wins off a home dog win vs a team off a -104 or higher home favored loss at -140 or more. The Cubs average 6 runs per game vs leftys. They have Arietta on the mound and he has a decent but not great 4.11 road Era. M. Moore for the Giant has a 5.71 era in his last 3 and has gone over in both starts vs Chicago. In the series 6 of 8 here have flown over the total. Play the Cubs an Giants over the total. On Monday we start the week off big with a Powerful 5* Side from an Undefeated system. MLB Ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Chicago and San Francisco to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2017)

Tuesday A.L. Total of the Month from a huge 100% league wide system headlines a Powerful MLB Card. MLB Continues to rank #1 on multiple leader boards. MLB Live dog system below.


The MLB Dog system side is on the Phillies. Game 905 at 7:35 eastern. Philly has taken 9 of 11 this season in the series vs Atlanta. The Braves meanwhile fit a a negative system that plays against home favorites off a 2+ run home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits vs an opponent like Philly that comes in off a 1 run road win. Home favorites in this scenario are a lousy 1-8 since 2004. Atlanta has Teheran on the mound but he has a 6.91 home Era and has been dismal of late with a 8.44 era in his last 3 starts. He has allowed 14 runs in 8 innings in his last 2 starts vs the Phillies. Eflin is scheduled to start for Philly and he has a 1.113 era allowing just 2 runs in 16 innings against Atlanta. Look for Philly to surprise Atlanta tonight. On Tuesday a big MLB Power card takes center stage and is led by the American league 100% Total of the Month and exclusive Members only plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Phillies tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2017)

Hump day card has the 100% MLB Total of the Week and a big 5* Perfect system side that is from a system that wins by over 4 runs per game. MLB Top total cashes again last night. MLB Double system dog below

The MLB Dog with bite is on Tampa bay at 7:10 eastern. The Rays fit a powerful 83% home dog system that pertains to last nights loss as a home dog where they scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits. Boston fits a play against system that pertains to their road favored win at -200 or more and their 10+ hits while scoring 2 or less runs in the win. These road favorites have lost 6 of 7. Boston has lost the last 3 starts against Tampa with Porcello pitching and he is on a 1-5 road run. Odorizzi is back for the Rays and he has won his last 3 home August starts. Look for Tampa to bounce back tonight. On Wednesday the 100% MLB Total of the week is up. Last nights top totals play was a winner by the 5th innings. There is also a big 5* Undefeated power system play that wins on average by over 4 runs since 2004. MLB Top ranked on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on.For the MLB Free play. Take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2017)

Thursday Card has a Double system week 1 specific power play and The MLB Game of the week along with exclusive members only plays. Seasons packs up as well. NFLX Totals play below.

The NFLX Comp play is on the Under in the New Orleans at Cleveland game at 8:00 eastern. This game pits last years 2 winless preseason teams. THat sets up a solid totals system that pertains to week1 favorites that were winless in last seasons NFLX schedule. The Browns have stayed under in to the tune of 7-01 the last 2 years. Both teams are improved on defense and we should see that here. The Saints have used a vanilla offense in these games and both teams are not particularly deep on the offensive side of the ball which should keep this game under the total. On Thursday the first NFL Preseason game is up and backed with a 2 big opening week NFLX Specific systems. NFLX is 67-42 is 67-42 overall the last 6 years and sides are on a 16-7 run. In Bases the MLB Game of the Week headlines a powerful Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFLX Free pick. Play Cleveland and New Orleans Under the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2017)

Friday card has a rare 6* 100% MLB Blowout and a 17-0 Side in the Boston at New York game, in the NFLX the Game of the week headlines.. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on Cleveland. Game 969 at 7:10 eastern. The Indians will look to rebound tonight after last nights late loss. That loss sets up a 90% system that plays on road favorites off a road favored loss scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits with 1 or no errors vs a team off a home dog win that scored 4 or less runs on 10 or more hits. Cleveland has won 7 of 9 here in Tampa. They should have newly aquired J. Bruce in the lineup. They have won 23 of 34 road starts with Carrasco on the mound and he hi 3-0 with a 1.58 Era here in Tampa. The Rays have lost 4 of 5 as a home dog off a home win. Look for Cleveland to bounce back. On Friday a huge highest rated  6* MLB Blowout side is up along with the 17-0 A.L. East power system side also the NFLX Game of the week is up with a powerful week 1 super system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Play. Play on Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2017)

Saturday card has the NFLX Total of the Month with a big week 1 totals system a 5* CFL System play, CFL 21-3 run on sides, a 22-1 WNBA Play and MLB. MLB Play below.

The MLB Play is on the NY. Yankees at 4:05 eastern. NY fits a powerful 793-394 league wide system. They are 16-5 at home when the total is 8 to 8.5 and have won 7 of 8 here vs Boston. They have Severino on the mound and have won his last 6 starts and he has allowed just 3 earned run in his last 5 starts. Pomeranz for Boston has done well but is much better this year in night games and has allowed 6 runs in 11 innings against them. With NY 10-4 vs winning teams at home. We will back then here today. On Saturday another Powerful card is up and led by The NFLX Total of the Month, a 5* 90% Canadian League football play. CFL Sides ranked #1 and on a 21-3 run. There is MLB and a 22-1 WNBA Power Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The NYY. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 14, 2017)

Monday card has a rare 6* Top play that wins by over 4 runs on averages and the system is 100% since 2004. MLB Continues to rank #1 on Multiple leader boards. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB system play is on Miami at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a Solid system that plays the on home favorites off a home dog win like Miami that had 0 errors and are taking on a team like SF that lost and scored 2 or less as a road dog at +140 or higher. These teams win over 80% long term. SF has Blach going and he has a 4.84 road Era and they follow him with a road bullpen Era over 5. SF played a double header in Washington and lost in extras on a Grand slam. SF is 8-20 in game one of a series and 16-33 vs teams under .500. Miami has won 14 of 22 vs losing teams and 9 of 10 as a home favorite off a home win. They are 10-3 at home vs a team who wins less than 405 of their road games. The Marlines are 8-3 vs N.L. West teams. Miami has the better team and bullpen. Look for Miami to take the opener. On Monday a rare 6* 100% undefeated system play is up and this red circle alert wins by over 4 runs on average and has a big stat pack. MLB Continues to rank#1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the MLB Free play. Make it Miami. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2017)

Thursday card has the 100% N.L. Central Game of the Year and the NFLX Total of the week in Football. CFL Power Play below.


The Canadian League Football Play is on Edmonton at 8:30 eastern. The Eskimos are undefeated and have won the last 3 here in Winnipeg. They are off a solid road win over Ottawa and have won 18 of 23 off 2+ wins. Winnipeg is off a blowout win over a winless Hamilton tam last week, but will find things get much tougher here. The Bombers are allowing over 31 points per game at home and have lost 13 of 18 vs winning teams. With the visiting team 4-0 in this series we will back the road warrior Edmonton Eskimos tonight. On Thursday a powerful card is up and led by the National League Central Game of the Year from a 100% system. In Football the NFLX Total of the week is up and backed with a plethora of Powerful angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this solid card on your side. For the CFL play. Go with Edmonton. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2017)

Friday card has the CFL Top play Game of the Month, a 5* 100% Rare MLB Dog system and NFLX Power Angle Side. MLB Matinee play below.

The MLB Early play is on the Cubs at 2:220 eastern. The Cubs are a solid 15-1 as a favorite in the 2nd half of a season in a series opener, if they won todays starters last 2 outings. Chicago also fits a 91% system that plays on certain home favorites off a home loss by 2+ runs despite putting up 10+ runs vs a team off a win. Arietta makes the start for the Cubs who are 13-1 in his August starts. J.A. Happ for the Jays has an elevated 5.52 Era in games vs the Cubs. Look for Chicago to take the opener. On Friday we have a powerful MLB Card up and the CFL Game of the Month and NFLX Power System Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the weekend big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The Cubs in early action. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 19, 2017)

The NFLX Game of the Month headlines a Solid football card that also has a big 5* Side and another Solid MLB Card is up with a 100% Undefeated system play as the lead. NFL Early comp play below.

The NFLX Comp play is on Tennessee at 3:30 eastern. The Titans will look to bounce back after getting grounded by the Jets. Home teams off a road double digit loss scoring 3 or less have been solid through the year vs a team off a win. Carolina looked good in their opener but has failed to cover 7 of 10 in game 2 of the NFLX. The Titans have covered 8 of the last 9 in their first preseason home game. The Titans have home loss revenge from last year and will likely cover. On Saturday we have 2 more NFLX Top plays both from long term power system plays one is the highest rated game of the month. NFLX sides are 61-35 the last 6 seasons combined. In MLB another undefeated super system plays headlines the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFLX free pick. Remember the Titans. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2017)

Sunday night Football week 2 Power system play and another big MLB Card take center stage. MLB top play cashes big again. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs on the run line at -15. runs at 2:20 eastern. Chicago is a heavy favorite so we will go with them on the run line today. The qualify in a 36-4 system with a 16-0 subset. Play on home favorite in this range off a -140 or higher home favored 1 run win scoring 4 or less and 5+ hits vs a team off a road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs and had an error in the loss. If the posted total is more than 8 the system is perfect. Estrada pitching for the Jays has a 5.35 Road Era, Hendricks for the Cubs has a 2.04 era in his last 3 starts. The Jays are 0-4 as a dog of 175 or more. Chicago is scoring over 7 runs per game the past week. Play on the Chicago. On Sunday a Week 2 NFLX Sunday night football power system top play is up along with another big MLB Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Cubs at -1.5 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2017)

Monday night football Power system Play headlines tonight along with an Undefeated MLB Totals system Play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7;10 eastern. The Mets may be struggling but they have won both times as a home dog off a -140 or higher home favored loss and Arizona is 3-6 as a road favorite in this range. In fact road favorites since 2004 that lost by 2+ runs on the road and are now taking on a team off a -140+ home favored loss and scored 3 or less are a dismal 2-12, Arizona is hitting just .217 the past week. We may see a motivated Robert Gsellman on the mound tonight after GM Sandy Alderson seemed to light a ire mentioning that Gsellman needs to pitch well to stay up here. Look for the Mets to take the opener. The lead tonight is a Powerful Monday night NFLX Power system Play and a 100% MLB Totals system. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the NY. Mets. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2017)

Tuesday the Highest rated 2017 7* MLB Game of the Year is going and backed with a 100% system that wins by 5 runs on average. There is also a solid Totals play up. WNBA Comp play below.

The WNBA Power system play is on the San Antonio Stars at 10:35 eastern. The Stars are 8-0 ats as a road dog from +12.5 to 15 and have covered 5 of the last 6 in August or September games. LA Comes in off a win at Chicago where they scored a season high 115 points, so they may be a bit flat here. The Sparks are 3-15 to the spread as a home favorite from -12.5 to -15. We also have a solid WNBA System that applies in this game as we play against home favorites of 7 or more that won and covered on the road and scored 85 or more points in that win. These home favorites have failed to cover 41 of 53 times. Look for the Stars to hang around for a cover tonight. On Tuesday the 2017 MLB Game of the Year goes and is backed with a system that wins by an average 5 runs since 2004. This 7* highest rated release has won 6 straight seasons. There is also a solid MLB Totals Play on the card. Jump on tonight at goldencontender@aol.com. For the WNBA power system Play. Take the Points with San Antonio. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2017)

Thursday card has the NFLX 96% System Game of the Week and a Powerful MLB Card. MLB play of the year wins easily this week as bases continues to cash. CFL Play below.

The Canadian League football play is on Winnipeg at 78:30 eastern. The Bluebombers took down Montreal earlier this year 41-40 coming back from a double digit deficit. They average nearly 40 points per game on the road and are 3-0 vs losing teams, 4-0 vs non division teams and have covered 10 of 11 on the road if the total is 52 or more. Montreal is 0-4 with revenge and 1-7 ats as a home dog of 3 or less. Play on Winnipeg to get the win. On Thursday the NFLX Game of the week takes center stage from an awesome 96% Power system. MLB Cashing big with a Game of the year winner this week and another powerful MLB Card goes tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the CFL Play. Play on Winnipeg. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2017)

Friday card has the 100% MLB Total of the Month averaging over 13 runs and another big NFLX Week 3 Power system Play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Detroit Tigers at 8:10 eastern. The Tigers are 3-0 on the road off a home win and have Verlander on the mound tonight. Verlander has won his last 2 here and takes Chicagos M. Gonzalez who has lost 3 of his last 4 as a home dog. This game also fits a powerful league wide system that plays on road favorites at -140 or more that are off a home favored win and scored 10 or more runs in the win, vs an opponent who was a home dog last out like the White Sox. Look for the Tigers with Verlander to take the opener. On Friday another big card is up with a plethora of MLB Including the100% Total of the Month. There is also a powerful week3 NFLX System with a 100% Angle. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the weekend big as we continue to rank #1 in MLB on multiple leader boards. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 26, 2017)

Saturday card has the 100% NFL Preseason Play of the year that headlines a powerful NFLX Card. The is a big 5* College Football Play and MLB. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Free Play for Saturday is on Oakland plus the 3 points on Saturday over Dallas. The Raiders have covered 9 of 11 on the road and 8 of 11 on Field turf. Dallas has failed to cover 4 straight in their 3rd Preseason game. The Raiders fit a nice game 3 system that plays on teams in game 3 off back to back losses as a favorite and lost game 1 by 10 or less vs an opponent that is off a win. This system has cashed 14 of 19. Not as strong as some of our other plays tonight but solid none the less. The Raiders should bounce back here and are a live dog. On Saturday the Preseason 100% Game of the year is up and part of a solid football card that has NFLX and a 5* College Football Side. There is also MLB and the Travers Stakes. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Football combined is ranked #1 on Multiple leader boards the past 3 years. For the NFLX Free pick. Take the points with the Oakland Raiders. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2017)

Sunday card is led by a powerful 5* Double perfect NFLX Power system play in the Sunday night football game and another Sold MLB Card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the Boston Redsox at 1;35 eastern. Boston will look to avoid the sweep today and they fit a solid 80% system that plays on home favorites with a total of 10 or more that are off a 5+ run home favored loss and scored 2 or less runs while having 4 or less hits vs a team like the Orioles that are off a road win by 5+ runs and had 10+ hits. The Orioles have lost 14 of 19 as a road dog from +1225 to +175 and 8 of 10 on the road if the total is 10 to 10.5. Look for Boston to take the finale. On Sunday a powerful 5* Double perfect system Play goes on Sunday night football on NBC. There is also a solid MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Go with Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2017)

Monday card has the N.L. West Play of the Year from a perfect system and 3big angles. There is also an undefeated totals system averaging nearly 12 runs per game. MLB Comp play below.

 The MLB Comp play for Monday is on Boston at 7:05 eastern. Boston head to Toronto after getting swept at home by Baltimore. Road teams off a -140 or higher home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs are cashing 88% vs an opponent also off a home favored loss that scored 2 or less runs like Toronto.. Boston has won 6 of the last 7 here and they are 5-1 on turf averaging 6.8 runs. Pomeranz pitching for the Sox has allowed 1 run in 13 innings vs the Jays and he has a 1.76 era in his last 3 starts. Stroman for the Jays has allowed 9 runs in 11 innings in 2 starts vs Boston this year. With Toronto 4-11 at home vs let handers we will back Boston. On Monday we start another big week with the 100% N.L. WEST Game of the Year backed with a killer 100% system. There is also an undefeated totals system in bases that averages nearly 12 runs per game. Get both. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2017)

Tuesday card has the Double system Game of the Month on the Diamond. MLB Ranks number one on multiple leader boards. MLB Totals Play below.

On Tuesday the MLB Totals play is on the Over in the SF at SD Game at 10:10 eastern. Both pitchers Moore and Perdomo have elevated Era/s of late. Moore has 6 era vs SD and has gone over in 8 of 10 road starts with a 6.72 road Era. The Giants follow him with a 5.33 road bullpen era. Perdomo has allowed 12 runs in 17 innings SF and has a 5.22 home era while pitching over in 8 of his last 11 home starts. In the series here 5 of the last 6 have gone over. Look the Giants and Padres to play over the total tonight. On Tuesday another big MLB Card is up and led by the Double system Game of the Month and an early NFLX Release for Thursday. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Totals Play. Play San Francisco and San Diego over 8 runs. GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 31, 2017)

Thursday NFLX Total of the year headlines along with 3 big 5* NFL Sides and the MLB Total of the week Perfect system play and NCAAF. NFL Comp play below


The NFLX comp play is on Atlanta at 7:00 eastern,The Falcons fit a nice long term system that plays on NFLX Game 4 home favorites that are 0-3. The Falcons also fit a secondary system that plays on teams off 2+ straight up favored losses, vs an opponent that scored 10 or more and lost like Jacksonville. The Falcons are the defending NFC Champs and will likely play this one to win and avoid an embarrassing winless preseason schedule. On Thursday the highest rated NFL Total of the Year with a killer system headlines along with 3 NFL Top 5* Power system sides. The MLB Perfect system total of the week is also up. Football ranks #1 overall combined the last 3 years. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFLX Free play. Play on the Atlanta Falcons. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2017)

Friday card led by the 100% American league West Total of the Year and the College Football power System play of the week. College football totals play below. Friday card will be free for those interested details below.

The College football totals play is on the under 50.5 points in the Boston College at Northern Illinois game at 8:00 eastern. Both teams have inexperience on the offensive side of the ball. B.C Has a powerful defense that returns 7 starters. The Eagles have stayed under in 13 of 17 on turf, 9 of 12 vs MAC Conference teams and 8 of 9 as a favorite. The Huskies have stayed under in 3 of 4 vs ACC Teams and the last 3 as a home dog of 3.5 to 7. They will have problems moving the ball vs a staunch B.C Defense. The Huskies are improving on defense and should play well here at home. Look for this game to stay under. On Friday the A.L. West Total of the year with a never lost totals system takes center stage along with the College Football dominator system of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 Jump on now as we are ranked #1 in combined football the last 3 seasons on one of the larger leader boards. For the College football totals play. Play Boston College and Northern Illinois under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 2, 2017)

Saturday College Football Power Pack with a Top 6* Rare 100% week 2 system. There is also 3 big prime time TV Games all with powerful early season systems, football ranked #1 combined last 3 years. MLB System plays up too. Early NCAAF Comp play below.


The Early Comp system side is on North Carolina. Game 178 at 12:20 eastern. No Trubisky, no problem. UNC Will face a Cal defense that allowed over 45 points per game on the road last season and will struggle on offense this year relying on a ground game to score. Cal fits a negative system we use that plays against losing teams from last year on the road with a new coach vs an opponent that had 7 or more wins. Look for North Carolina to win and cover. On Saturday a big 6* College football plays headlines a powerful card backed with exclusive early season system plays, 3 are televised in Primetime. Football ranks #1 combined over the last 3 years on multiple leader boards. MLB Power system plays up along with Football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the College football free pick. Play on North Carolina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2017)

Sunday big MLB card led by the A.L. East Game of the Month and power systems plays in both College football games on ABC and Fox Sports, one is a top 5* plays. MLB Totals play below.

On Sunday the Free MLB Totals system play is on the over in the St. Louis at San Francisco game at 4:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that palsy over for home teams with a total of 8 or less off a home dog 1 run win if both teams scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits. With both teams struggling to score the day before these teams tend to play over the following game. Bumgarner for SF has gone over in 7 of 10 starts vs the Cards and Weaver for STL was bombed here allowing 6 runs in 2+ innings in his only start vs SF. Look for this game to go over today. On Sunday our top play card includes the A.L. East Game of the Month and 2 big College football TV System sides one is a top 5* with 2 huge systems that apply. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Cardinals and Giants over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2017)

On Labor day we have the A.L. Game of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card up along with a 5* College Football Power system play on ESPN. MLB Continues to rank #1 this season. Canadian Football league play below.

The Canadian League football Play is on Hamilton plus the points at 6:30 eastern. Hamilton fits a solid 39-18 system that plays on win less dogs in the CFL. The Tiger Cats are 4-0 straight up and ats at home vs Montreal and have covered both times as a home dog from +3.5 to +7. Hamilton is 3-0 on Mondays. Montreal is 2-9 in games played from week 10-15 and 0-3 with 8 days rest, the Argos have lost 4 of 5 on the road. Play on Hamilton. On Labor day a powerful MLB card is up and led by the 100% American League Game of the Month. MLB Ranked #1 this season. In College football we have a 5* Top play on ESPN. Jump on now and start the week big at goldencontender@aol.com. For the Free Canadian League play we will take the points with Hamilton. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 5, 2017)

Tuesday card has the MLB Game of the week going in the National league. MLB Cashes big on Monday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Boston at 7:10 eastern. The Redsox will look to bounce back here tonight after dropping the opener to Toronto last night. That loss sets them up in a nice 26-6 bounce back system. Boston is 17-2 on Tuesdays and has E. Rod on the mound where they have won 6 of his 8 starts. Estrada goes for Toronto and he has an elevated 5.57 road Era. Even worse for Toronto is their 2-21 record as a road dog off a road win where they scored 5 or more runs, a role which has them 0-12 this season. Look for a Boston bounce back tonight. On Tuesday the Powerful MLB Card is led by the Game of the week from a 100% system and a 100% pitching angle. MLB continues to rank #1 on high end leader boards and cashed big again on Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2017)

Thursday the NFL is back and we start things off with a Double system 5* play with a Thursday specific system. football ranked #1 overall on combined plays the last 3 years. MLB card up too. MLB Totals play below

The free MLB Totals play is on the over in the Minnesota at Kansas City game at 8:15 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system we use that plays over for home teams that were road favorites at -135 or higher last night vs an opponent like the Twins that scored 10 or more runs as a +140 or higher road dog. These games have averaged over 11 runs per game since 2004. Gibson for the Twins has pitched over in his last 6 vs KC. Gaviglio has struggled of late and has been hit hard in his last 2 start elevating his Era to 4.62. In the series here in KC 6 of the last 7 have flown over. Look for more of the same tonight. The NFL Kicks off tonight and we have a big 5* Double system play in this game. Football ranks #1 overall the last 3 years on multiple leader boards. MLB cashing big again last night and we have another slid play tonight. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the MLB free pick. Play KC and Minnesota over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2017)

Friday card led by the highest rated American league triple perfect play of the year and a Double system play of the week in College football. MLB totals play below

The MLB free play for Friday is to play over the total in the Baltimore at Cleveland game at 7:10 eastern. Cleveland is on fore and is averaging nearly 7 runs per game the past week. The Orioles are scoring over 5 runs the past week. They have Miley making the start and he has a 5.19 road era and a 5+ era vs Cleveland. Clevinger for Cleveland may have a nice ring to it but he has a 6+ Era vs Baltimore and a pedestrian like 4.22 home Era. To tie in a database system we note that home teams like Cleveland that were road favorites at -200 or more last night are perfect to the over since 2004 vs an opponent that scored 2 or less runs in a home loss.. based on the number we will play this game over the total. On friday another massive card takes center stage with the highest rated American league Game of the year and a powerful Double system college football game of the week. MLB is ranked #1 this season and football overall is #1 on multiple leader boards combined the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play Baltimore and Cleveland over the total tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2017)

Huge Saturday card has the NCAAF Game of the Month and 3 big 5* plays and 2 big TV GAMES. MLB 23-0 System up. MLB Ranked #1 this year and football combined last 3 years ranked #1. NCAAF Comp play below.

The NCAAF comp play is on Michigan St. Game 310 at 3:30 eastern. Sparty is on a mission this year after last seasons debacle and they are off a solid win and cover last week at home. BIG 10 teams have dismantled the MAC Teams over the last 35+ seasons. Western Michigan is a nice team and hung with USC for awhile. However they tired badly late in the game on defense and could be demoralized after blowing the lead. First year coaches in non conference games that lost last week and are now facing a team off a win and cover have failed to cover every time the last 28 years if that opponent did not cover by 15 or more points. Many will take the points here. However Western Michigan they allowed over 500+ yards last week and that solid showing last week gives us nice line value here. Make it Michigan St. On Saturday dont miss the huge card with the College Football play of the Month headlining a massive power system card with 3 big TV 5* Plays and a 23-0 MLB System. Combined Football overall ranked #1 the last 3 years. Dont miss out. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free pick. Make it Michigan St. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2017)

NFL Opening week card has 2 side plays from a 23-0 system and the Double system NFL Total of the Month. Football ranked #1 combined overall the last 3 seasons. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Tennessee at 1:00 eastern. The Titans should be even more improved after wining 9 games last year. They have home loss revenge on Oakland who is in a terrible system that plays against week 1 dogs that were bounced in the 1st round of the playoffs last year if the total is 37.5 or more. Game 1 home favorites that had worse record than their opponent last season are 32-10 ats. The Titans have covered 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less and the favorite in this series has covered 8 of 9. The Raiders though better last year are still just 4-18 in the eastern time zone. Remember the Titans today. On Opening week NFL we have the Double system total of the Month, and 2 big 23-0 week 1 specific system plays along with Sunday night football and our teaser of the week. Combined football overall is ranked #1 over the last 3 years on top leader board. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 For the NFL free pick. Play on Tennessee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2017)

Monday night football headlines tonight and last season we went 12-1-1 on Side plays on MNF. This one has a Big week 1 system. In MLB The A.L. Game of the Month is up. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 10:15 eastern. The Dodgers have now lost 15 of 16 and 10 straight. Tonight, however they should break the Streak as they travel into SF. Road favorites at -140 or higher that lost as a -200 or higher home favorite and scored 2 or less runs, vs an opponent that is also coming in off a los. SF lost in Chicago last night with Bumgarner on the mound.. SF is 1-6 as a home dog off a road loss. Look for the Dodgers to take the opener. Monday night football is up and last season we went 12-1-1 on sides. Tonight we have a solid side system that pertains to week 1. In MLB action the American League Perfect system Game of the Month is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and get both now. For the MLB free pick for Monday. We will go with the Dodgers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2017)

Tuesday MLB Power card led by the highest rated National League 100% Total of the year. MLB Continues to rank number one on top leader board. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play is on Boston at 7:10 eastern. Boston is a league best 18-2 on Tuesdays and 14-2 as a home favorite in this range. Oakland has lost 11 of 16 with a day off and 0-6 here in Boston. Manea for Oakland has a 11.13 era vs the Sox . E. Rod for the Sox is 7-2 at home and has a 1.69 era vs Oakland. Home favorites at -140 or higher that are off a home loss and scored 2 or less runs cash big through the years and win by over 3 runs on average vs an opponent off a +140 or higher home dog win. The A/s are in off a sweep over Houston. Look for them to fall flat in Boston. On Tuesday the National League Total of the year headlines the baseball card tonight and is backed with a powerful undefeated Totals system and several powerful angles. MLB Continues to rank #1 on top leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Boston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 14, 2017)

Thursday card has a 100% Rare NFL Totals system and the ESPN College football side. In MLB its a 22-0 total of the week. MLB Comp totals play below.

 The MLB Comp play is on the over in the Atlanta at Washington game at 7:05 eastern. This game has a solid 80% totals system pertaining to the over and a solid series indicator as these two have played over in 21 of the last 28 here . Atlanta has flown over in 11 of 15 as a road dog in this range and 10 of 14 on Thursdays. Washington has T. Roark on the mound and he has a 5+ home Era and has pitched over in his last 3 starts vs the Braves. Foltynewicz for the braves has a 5+ road era and a 5+ era in his starts vs Washington. Look for this one to play over the total. On Thursday dont miss our rare 100% Thursday night NFL Totals system and the top side play on ESPN College football. There is also another MLB Top 22-0 Total of the week going. MLB Sweeps again now 4-0 last 2 nights and ranked #1 this year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5359 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Braves and Nationals to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2017)

Friday night under the lights card has a 69-16 College football power system play and the CFL Total of the month and MLB. MLB Cashes again now 5-0 last 3 days. MLB Com p play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Cincy Reds at 7:10 eastern. The Reds have won 4 straight at home and the Pirates have lost 7 of the last 8 overall. Bailey has pitched much better at home and Road dogs like the Pirates off a road dog loss by 5+ runs scoring 2 or less runs on 5 or more hits with no errors are 2-14 vs a team also off a road loss. Look for the Reds to take the opener. On Friday a powerful card is up the College football 5* play of the week from a69-16 system and the Canadian league Football total of the month. We also have MLB which is 5-0 the last 3 days and ranked #1 on top leader boards this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Reds. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2017)

Saturday card has the 6* ACC 100% Power play and 4 more best bets including 100% dog and blowout system plays as well as big 5* total. Football ranks #1 overall over the last 3 years. NCAAF Comp play below.


The College football free play is on Pittsburgh at 12 noon eastern. The Panthers are taking nearly 2 touchdown here and we note they have covered 9 of 10 with non conference revenge which they have from last seasons close loss to Oklahoma St. They are 6-0 ats with revenge vs a team off a win and cover. The Cowboys have won and covered the first 2 games but may be looking ahead to a big one next week with TCU. Pittsburgh has covered 8 of 9 as a home dog of 12 or more. For our system we are playing against game 3 road favorites at -10 or more that won and covered the first 2 games as they have failed to cover 17 of 21 times long term. Look for the panthers to get the cover. On Saturday another massive card takes center stage led by the 100% Top 6* play in the ACC. The SEC Game of the month, a 5* total and a big dominator early side play. Football ranks #1 overall the last 3 years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Play the Pittsburgh Panthers plus the 13 points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunday 100% AFC South Game of the year and 3 big 5* Sides all with perfect systems and angles, including the big Sunday night side headline the card. Football overall ranked #1 the last 3 years. NFL Comp play below 

The NFL comp play is on Philadelphia plus the points at 1:00 eastern. The Eagles are off a solid divisional road win and take on KC off an opening night win over the Super bowl champs. Teams who best the defending champs tend to bounce next game out. The Chiefs are a dismal 1-9 ats in their first home game. The Eagles are 9-1 ats as a game 2 road dog. And now for a solid system we are playing against KC as Home teams in the first 4 weeks of the season are 0-10 ats off a road dog win where they scored 35 or more points vs a team off a win. Take the points with Philadelphia. On Sunday a massive card is up and led by the AFC South Play of the year with a long term undefeated system. there are 3 more big 5* Sides and totals along with MLB and Sunday night double perfect NBC Side. Football ranks #1 overall combined the last 3 years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free system play take the Eagles plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2017)

Monday night football headlines and we are 12-2-2 on sides since last year. Tonight we have a rare perfect system side play and a powerful MLB Play. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for monday is on Arizona at 10:10 eastern. Arizona has won 9 of 11 on Mondays and they take on a San Diego team that has lost 8 of 11 as a home dog in this range. The Padres have Perdomo pitching and Arizona has won all 3 against home this year. Even worse for San Diego is that league wide, home dogs off a road dog win that scored 4 or less runs are 2-15 vs an opponent that comes in off a road favored loss and had 5+ hits like Arizona. Look for the Diamondbacks to take the opener. On Monday we put our 12-2-2 Monday night football sides record on the line with a powerful perfect system play in the NFL. We also have a solid MLB Power system side. MLB Continues to rank #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Arizona. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2017)

Tuesday card has the Dog of the Moth and the 100% MLB Total of the week headlining a powerful card. MLB Ranks #1 on multiple leader boards this season. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on Texas at 10:10 eastern. Texas is a live dog here tonight. This one is a revenge game from last week between Perez and Leake as these two squared off last week with Seattle winning. The Mariners fit a solid system that plays against them and any home favorites that comes home off a road +140or higher road dog loss where they scored 2 or less runs vs a team like Texas that won as a road dog at +140 or higher and scored 4 or less runs. These home favorites like Seattle are a money burning 5-15 since 2004. Based on the system and the revenge we will take Texas. On Tuesday another powerful MLB card is up including the Dog of the Month and the100% Total of the week from a system that beats the line by over 4 runs, Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Texas Rangers as a live dog here tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2017)

Thursday night NFL 5* Perfect system side and MLB is up tonight. MLB Ranks #1 this season. MLB Play below


The MLB Power system side is on the Minnesota Twins. Game 915 at 7:10 eastern. tHE twins are still in the hunt and need to win. Detroit is playing out the string here and has lost 16 of 20 this month. The Tigers are a dismal 1-14 as a home dog off a home dog loss scoring 4 or less runs and 0-8 of late vs winning teams. Meji for Minny has a solid 2.54 era on the road. Zimmerman for Detroit has a 6.66 home era and a 6.89 era vs the Twins. Now to tie in a power system we note. Road favorites off a road loss by 5 or more runs are 5-0 since 2004 vs an opponent off a 1 run home dog loss. Make it Minnesota tonight. On Thursday the 5* 100% NFL Side headlines and is backed with 2 strong systems, one is 100% perfect and specific to Thursday games. In MLB Another powerful card is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the MLB Play Make it the Twins. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2017)

Saturday card has the 100% SEC System Game of the Year headlining a huge college card with several top system plays. Football ranked #1 overall combined the last 3 years. Top MLB Play cashes on Friday. College football Comp play below.

The comp play for Saturday is on South Alabama at 2:00 eastern.  South Alabama is 1-2 but to be fair 2 of those losses were to Ok. St and Ole Miss. They fit solid systems we use today that play on home teams that are a favorite from -2 to -33 that scored 40 or more in  a home shutout win vs a team like Idaho that is off a loss, This system cashes over 80% long term. In fact home teams that are one game under .500 in game 4 that were winning teams last season flat out get it done covering 29 of 38 times the last 27 years. Idaho has not played any where near as tough a schedule as South Alabama. Look for the home team to get the cash today. On Saturday a massive card is up and led by the SEC Game of the year and has several top plays all from long term power systems. Football is ranked #1 on top leader boards combined over the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College Football free play. Take South Alabama. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2017)

Sunday card has the 6*  Game of the month and 3 more perfect system plays including the 19-0 Sunday night play and a perfect  totals system. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play is on Carolina at 1:00 eastern. The Panthers are 7-0 to the spread at home vs a team off back to back 10 point losses. Carolina fits a solid 40-8 week 3 specific system. The Saints off to their perpetual slow start and are allowing over 500 yards on defense. Conference road dogs off a +3 or higher home dog loss where they failed to cover by 10+ points and allowed 35 or more points are 0-11 and 2-9 ats vs a team off a home win and lose by an average 31-12 score. Look for Carolina to get the cover. On Sunday a massive card is up with a top 6* Play of the Month in the NFL, There are 3 plays from a perfect system, a big undefeated totals system and the 19-0 Sunday night football side on NBC. Simply put we are using the most comprehensive data in the industry and are ranked #1 overall in football combined over the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Play on Carolina. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2017)

Monday card has the 25-0 NFL Power system side from a system dating to 1980. Monday night sides 31-1-2 since last year. MLB Top perfect system total up as MLB Continues to rank #1 on top leader boards. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Arizona at 9:40 eastern. Arizona clinched a playoff berth on Sunday but should be good to go here against a SF Team they have beat 5 straight here at home. Interesting system in this one plays on any home team since 2004 with a total that is less than 10 and comes in off a 1 run home win scoring 4 or less runs vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 2 or more runs scoring 2 or less runs and both teams had no errors in their last game. Godley for Arizona is 6-1 in his last 7 and Cueto has lost 5 of 6 with 5 days rest. Look for Arizona to take the opener. On Monday the 25-0 Monday night NFL Power play takes center stage from a system that dates to 1980. NFL Sides 13-1-2 since last year after cashing with Detroit last week. MLB Ranks #1 on top leader boards this year and tonight its another perfect totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Arizona. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 26, 2017)

Tuesday MLB Card led by the 100% 2nd Half Game of the Year backed with a Huge League wide power system. MLB Free play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Milwaukee Brewers at 7:40 eastern. The Brewers need these games and are 2 games back for the last wildcard spot. They fit a nice 18-3 power system tonight that plays on home favorites that are off a home loss scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits, vs an opponent like the Reds that are off a home dog loss. The Brewers have won 5 of the last 6 here at home vs the Reds and Cincy is 7-22 on the road if the total is 9 to 9.5. Mcguire makes his first start for the Reds against a tough Milwaukee lineup. Davies goes for the brew crew and he has allowed 4 runs in his last 15 innings against the Reds. Look for Milwaukee to take the opener. On Tuesday the 2nd half MLB Game of the year headlines the MLB Card backed with a big power system and a 100% angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on as we continue to rank #1 on top leader boards in MLB This year. For the MLB Free Pick. Make it Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2017)

The Thursday night 24-1 College Game of the Month is up along with a 100% Thursday night specific NFL System play. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp play is on Texas at 8:05 eastern. Texas has won 5 of the last 6 here vs Oakland and they are 10-5 on Thursdays. Oakland is 2=9 on the road off a home win. They have Manea on the mound and he has lost his last 2 here in Texas allowing 11 runs in 11 innings. Gonzalez for Texas has a nice win vs Oakland in his lone home start against them. Looking at the database we see that home teams with a total of 10 or more that are off a home dog loss by 5 or more runs are 5-0 vs an opponent off a home win. Look for Texas to take the opener. The 24-1 Thursday night NCAAF Game of the Month is up along with a rare perfect system in the NFL that is specific to Thursday games. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to put the most powerful data in the industry on your side. For the MLB Free play. Take Texas. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2017)

Friday card has 2 big College football power system plays. One is a 17-1 ESPN System play the other a 5* ESPN 100% System side. College football comp play below.


The College football comp play for Friday is on BYU at 8:00 eastern. BYU is 6-1 vs Mountain West teams like Utah St and has played a much tougher schedule that includes Wisconsin, LSU and Utah. They are 16-3 in this series and are now a slight dog after opening up as a favorite. Utah St has 2 wins over a terrible San Jose St team and Idaho St. Look for BYU to get the road win here tonight and continue their series dominance. On Friday we have two College Comp plays going both on ESPN. One is a 17-1 ACC System side the other is a late 5* PAC 12 Perfect system side. Get both now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the free play tonight. Play on BYU. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2017)

Saturday card has the ACC Game of the year from a 100% system dating to 1980, the PAC 12 Game of the Mont, early 5* Blowout and 3 more top plays. Football ranked #1 overall the last 3 years on top leader boards. College comp play below. 

The College football free play is on Michigan. St at 4:00 Eastern. The Spartans have a big edge on defense and a nice edge on offense over an Iowa Team that may be very flat off a devastating last play loss last week at home to Penn. St. Michigan st is playing a 4th straight home game and coming off a loss. Teams in game 4 that are 1 game over .500 and at home off a loss have covered every time since 1980 if they are a favorite of more than 2.5 points. Look for Michigan St. to bounce back this week. On Saturday a huge card takes center stage and is led by the 24-0 ACC Game of the year and the PAC 12 Game of the month, there is also early and late perfect system 5* plays. Football overall is ranked #1 on top leader boards over the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the college free play. Make it Michigan St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 1, 2017)

Sunday card has the Double perfect NFL Non Conference Game of the Year, a 5* Totals system that averages over 58 points and the Sunday night Power system play. Football overall ranked #1 on top leader boards over the last 3 years. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on LA. Chargers at 4:05 eastern. The Chargers should bounce back here after a hone loss to KC. In fact home favorites with a total of 42 or more are perfect off a home dog loss vs an opponent like Philadelphia that come in off a division home favored win. These home teams win on average by 11 points. The Eagles are 1-6 ats as a dog of late and 0-4 vs team who had no turnovers in their last game. The Chargers have won all 3 meetings here since 1989 and should get their first win here today. On Sunday we have the Non conference game of the year going with 2 big perfect systems that dates to 1980, their is a big 5* Totals system that is undefeated and averages 58 points, the Sunday night double system side and more. Football combined ranks #1 on top leader boards over the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big with industry leading data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the NFL Free play. Take the LA. Chargers. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2017)

Hump day power card has a 5* college football power system on ESPN 2 and an Opening night NHL Power Play. NHL Finished top 3 on multiple leader boards last season. N.L. Wild card game 1 preview below.

On Wednesday in N.L. wild card action Colorado travels to Arizona to take on the Diamondbacks. These two have split the last 10 games here in the series. Arizona has Greinke going and he has lost 5 of his last 6 home starts to Colorado. The Rockies counter with hard throwing J. Gray who has won both starts here in the desert. Neither team has much playoff experience on the roster and Colorado has a road Bullpen Era that is lower then the Arizona home bullpen Era. Gray has allowed 3 or less run in 13 straight starts and is 7-2 vs division teams. Greinke has a 5.52 Era over his last 3 starts. The Rockies offer solid line value here and have more than a punchers chance to advance. On Hump day we have a big 5* Sun belt conference college play on ESPN 2 And an Opening night NHL Play. NHL Finished top 3 on multiple leader boards last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2017)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* Double perfect NFL Play and the Late MLB A.L Playoff Power play. MLB Matinee Divisional series side below.


The A.L. Division series comp play is on Houston at 4:05 eastern. Houston has a red hot Verlander on the mound and he has a 1.35 era in his last 3 starts he has allowed 4 runs in 12 innings against Boston this season and has a 2.45 home Era on the year. Verlander has won 4 of his last 5 home post season starts. C. Sale goes for Boston and he is a road dog here today. Sale has lost 7 of 9 times as a road dog and pitched poorly on his last start which was 9 days ago. Boston has lost 10 straight October games and they are 3-8 on Thursdays. The Astros are 11-2 at home of late and 21-7 at home vs a starter with a WHIP of 1.15 or less. Houston is the #1 scoring team in the league. With Verlander 5-0 with a 1.06 Era since coming to the Astros, We will Stay at home with Houston. On Thursday a rare 6* Thursday night Double perfect NFL System side is up along with the later American League Playoff payoff selection. MLB Ranks #1 on multiple leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Take Houston. RV- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2017)

Saturday BIG 12 Game of the Year headlines along with a rare 6) Evening side from a 31-2 system. Other plays include the Big 10 Game of the Month and 5* Afternoon SEC Play and 5* late night bailout system plays. There is also MLB Playoff baseball. College comp play below. 

The College football comp play is on Central Florida at 8:00 eastern. UCF has a 200+ yard edge on offense and nearly 100 yard edge on defense. They have covered 6 of 7 after rushing for over 200 yard and 5 of 6 after allowing 20 or less. They just blew out Memphis and face a Cincinnati team that is 1-10 ats at home and 2-9 vs winning teams. From out College system library we see that .666 or less home dogs in game 4 or later that are off a home favored loss as a 3.5 or higher home favorite and lost by 12 or more have failed to cover 31 of 41 times. Look for UCF To coast in this one. On Saturday the BIG 12 Game of the year is up along with a top 6* Rare system side and 3 big 5* plays including the BIG 10 Game of the Month, SEC Afternoon showdown side, 5* Late night bailout and more. There is also MLB Divisional series power system plays up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College football comp play. Play on Central Florida. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2017)

Sunday NFC Total of the year with 3 big systems is up along with a 5* Sunday night NFL Double perfect play and MLB Playoff power systems. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL comp play is on Detroit at 1:00 eastern. The Lions fit a perfect system that plays against Carolina and road teams off a road dog win at +7 or more while scoring 28 or more vs an opponent off a divisional road win, These road teams bounce big losing by over 14 points. The Lions are 3-0 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The Panther also fit a system that plays against teams on the road off a road win vs defending Super Bowl champs. The Panthers came up big last week. However they take on a rising Lions team that looks solid this season. With Carolina 0-4 ats in Dome games. We will lay it with the Lions. On Sunday the highest rated NFC Total of the year with 3 systems and 6 angles headlines along with a big 5* Double perfect Sunday night NFL Play and our exclusive MLB Playoff systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Detroit. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2017)

The Monday night 5* Game of the Month is up and NFL Sides are on a 14-2 run since last year. In MLB Action we have a powerful N.L.D.S Late night system up. NHL comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Anaheim at 10:05 eastern. The Ducks have the Curse of the Honda Center on their side tonight. Calgary has lost 29 straight road games to Anaheim. The Flames are 0-4 off a win and were shutout in their first road game this year before winning at home. The Ducks are getting guys back from injuries and have won 8 of the last 10 when scoring 2 or less. If its not broke we wont fix it. Look for the Ducks to extend the win streak to 30 at home vs the Flames. On Monday we start the week with The Monday night NFL Game of the Month. NFL Sides have won 14 of 16 on Monday night football. In bases we have a powerful late N.L.D.S Game 3 power play up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Take Anaheim. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2017)

Wednesday card has a Perfect MLB Playoff system that dates to 2004 and has a pair on solid angles. MLB Finished #1 overall on top leader boards. Sun belt Conference College Football play below.

The College football play for Wednesday is on The Troy Trojans. Troy is off a signature win taking down LSU on the road as a 20 point underdog. Now they are back home to face a struggling South Alabama team that is just 1-4. The Jaguars will not be able to slow down the vaunted Troy offense and they are just 2-7 to the spread as a rod dog. Troy is better on both sides of the ball. Lay the points in this one. On Wednesday those looking for one powerful play we have a perfect system side going that has 2 undefeated angles and stat indicators. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College Football play. Take Troy.GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2017)

Thursday 5* Triple perfect NFL System side headlines. MLB N.L.D.S Game 5 play below.

The MLB Playoff N.L.D.S Game 5 play is on Washington at 8:05 eastern. The Nationals took the momentum back winning 5-0 last night in Chicago. Since 2004 home favorites with a total of 8 or less off a road win scoring 5 or more runs, with a total of 8 or less are cashing over 85% vs a team who has 4 or less hits in a home loss like the Cubs. The Cubs get Mad Max who has won 7 of his last 9 at home and both at home vs the Cubs and he has better numbers than Hendricks going for the Cubs We will back Washington to advance. On Thursday the lead play is the 5* Triple perfect NFL System side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB play. Make it Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2017)

Friday we have our MLB Playoff Game of the Month going in A.L.C.S Action backed with an undefeated database system. College football comp play below.

The Friday night under the lights College Football play is on play is on California at 10:05 eastern. Cal is getting over 2 touchdowns here at home and should stay within the number here at home where they have won 7 of 11 against Washington St. The Cougars are looking at a potential flat spot after blasting Oregon and upsetting USC at home. They will get the win but are just 1-5 ats on week days and have failed to cover 5 of 6 as a conference road favorite of 6 or more. Take the 15+ points with California. On Friday we start the weekend big with the MLB playoff game of of the month. This one has an undefeated power system from the Database and a plethora of power angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5260 to jump on. For the College Football free play. Take the points with California. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2017)

Saturday card has the College Football dog of the year headlining a huge card with over 7 big plays including the highest rated offshore play and Late PAC 12 Game of the Month Power play and a 5* blowout. College Comp play below


The College football comp play is on Northern Illinois at 3:30 eastern. NIU has won all 9 meetings in the series with Buffalo who had their hears ripped in overtime last week, losing 71-68 to Western Michigan. That loss sets them up in a system that plays against teams who won 3 or less games last year and are off 1 exact overtime loss if they are .400 or better. These teams have failed to cover 14 of 18 times long term. Northern Illinois is 31-10 ats on the road and has covered 7 of 8 off a conference win. Add in that Buffalo is 7-48 vs winning teams. Look for Northern Illinois to win and cover. On Saturday the triple perfect College dog of the year is up along with early and late 5* Blowout sides, the highest rated off shore steam move of the season, the PAC Game of the month and a late Bailout play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Play on Northern Illinois. RV- Golden contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2017)

Sunday card has he AFC East total of the year, a 5* perfect system blowout and 3 more best bets including the Sunday night play and MLB playoffs. NFL Comp play below.



The Sunday NFL Comp play is on Cleveland at 1:00 eastern. The Browns should get the cover here and teams who have not won in game 6 or later taking this many points have covered over 75% over the last 35 years. Another fine system shows that non division road dogs from +7 to +10 are 47-14 to the spread if both teams are off non divisional losses. Houston is laying 10 despite being under .500. These two teams are very close yardage wise and while the Texans may get the win, simulation models show the Browns are a clear cut choice to cover the spread. Play on Cleveland today. On Sunday a massive card takes center stage and is led by the AFC East total of the year, a big 5* Perfect system blowout, a Double perfect later afternoon system side and the 100% Sunday night NFL Totals play. Football ranked #1 overall combined the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL free pick. Play on Cleveland plus the points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2017)

Monday card has the triple perfect NFL Power system play. MNF Sides are on a 15-2 run since last year. In MLB Action we have a rare 6* 100% Playoff totals system. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 7:35 eastern. Both teams have opened up at 4-1 to start the season. Tampa has won 4 of 5 on the road with a road game the following night and 7 of the last 9 on the road. Detroit has surprised folks with a quick start but have lost 7 straight to Tampa. Look for the Lightning to take this one. On Monday we have a triple perfect power system on Monday night football where we are on a 15-2 run since last year on sides. In ,LB its a rare 6* MLB Perfect system totals play. MLB is ranked #1 on multiple networks. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big. For the NHL Comp play take Tampa. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2017)

Tuesday card led by the 2017 MLB Playoff Game of the year backed with an undefeated Historical angle. There is also an opening night NBA Play. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Washington at 7:00 eastern. Washington has won 5 of 6 at home vs Toronto and they are a solid 11-1 after allowing 5 or more goals since last year. They are 67-30 after scoring 2 or less goals last out. Toronto has started fast and comes in off an upset win over Montreal. The leafs have lost 14 of 20 vs a team that allowed 5 or more goals. Look for Washington to bounce back after getting plastered in Philly. Play on Washington. On Tuesday the 2017 MLB Playoff game of the year is up with a never lost playoff historical system. There is a play on the other league championship series game and an opening night NBA Move. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Take Washington. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2017)

Wednesday card has the 100% NHL Game of the month. NHL Sides on 32-14 run, there is also opening night NBA.


The NBA power system play for Wednesday is on the Sacramento Kings plus the points. Game 720 at 10:05 eastern. The Kings open up here tonight with a new look led by G. Hill. We have a solid game 1 system we use that plays on home teams in their season opener vs an opponent that played on the road last night. The Rockets come in after running up and down with Golden St. Looking at the database over the past 2 3 seasons we see that road teams with no rest off a road game with Golden St are just 2-11 ats. If these teams are favored they are 0-5 straight up. Look for the Kings to hang around for the cover. On Wednesday its opening night in the NBA. Our lead play is the NHL Game of the Month. NHL Sides are on a 32-14 run since last year. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com. For the NBA Play. Take the points with Sacramento. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2017)

Thursday night NFL 100% Total of the Mo nth headlines along with a powerful College Football play on ESPN. NHL Comp play below.

 The NHL Comp play for Thursday is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers battle cross town rivals tonight in the NY Islanders. Both teams are off a to a rough start. The Rangers are 7-1 off 3+ losses and are 39-13 vs teams that are .400 or below. The Islanders are 1-5 on the road vs a team with a losing home record. The Rangers blew a late lead here an lost in Overtime to Pittsburgh. Look for them to bounce back at home tonight. On Thursday 2 big football plays are up including the Thursday night 100% NFL Totals system of the Month and a powerful ESPN Power play in College Football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL free play. Take the NY. Rangers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2017)

Friday card has a 100% Game 6 Playoff power system side in MLB Action and a 25-1 NBA Opening Week Power system headlining the Friday card. We are also releasing the Early Saturday 71-17 5* CFB System tonight. Friday comp play below.

The Friday College Football comp play is on Colorado St. at 10:15 eastern on ESPN 2. The Rams have a big edge on offense and will put up plenty on a fading New Mexico defense that allowed 38 in last weeks shout out loss to Fresno. The Rams have won and covered 8 of the last 10 here and are a solid 14-3 ats after scoring 40 or more and 9-1 ats in the last 10 conference games. The Lobos have failed to cover 20 of 28 after allowing 450 or more yards. Look for Colorado St to cover. On Friday a Game 6 League Championship top system play is up along with a 25-1 opening week NBA Power system Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the weekend off fast. For the Free play tonight. play on Colorado St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 21, 2017)

Saturday massive card led by the 34-2 American Athletic conference Play of the year, 2 big 5* Sides, two 17-1 system plays and the Mountain West Game of the Month, 7 Plays in all + our first 5* NBA Play

The College football comp play for Saturday is on Louisiana Monroe plus the 4-5 points at 5:00 eastern. The Warhawks have a huge offensive edge and catch South Alabama off a massive upset as a 19 point dog at Troy last out. They have won both games vs losing teams this season and South Alabama is 3-13 ats off a conference game and has failed to cover 5 of 6 as a home favorite from -3.5 to -7, and 0-4 ats off a dog win. Their upset win also sets them up in a solid system that cashes over 75% long term and plays against home teams as a favorite of 25 or less off a +10 or more road dog win. Look for LA. Monroe to get the cover here. On Saturday the 34-2 American Athletic Game of the Year is up along with a pair of 17-1 Power system plays, a late Night Blowout and the Mountain West Game of the Month. In hoops we have our Opening week dominator system up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out all day and night, for the College football free pick. Play on LA. Monroe plus the 4-5 points. RV -Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2017)

Sunday card has the AFC West Game of the Year, the Double Perfect NFC Total of the Month,an early 5* Blowout and the Triple perfect Sunday night Play and our exclusive early season NBA System Play. Free play below.


The NFL comp play is on Carolina. Game 463 at 1;00 eastern. The Panthers blew the lead and lost last Thursday at home to Philly. Conference road favorites off a -3 or higher home favored loss on a Thursday are 100% straight up and ats since 1989 and win by an average 15 points per game. The Panthers have the extra rest and are 6-1 ats if the total is 35 to 42 and have covered 5 of 5 in Chicago. With home dogs winless Straight up and ats off a road dog over time win vs an opponent off a home loss losing by an average 31-14 score. We will play on Carolina. On Sunday the AFC West 100% System Play of the year headlines along with an early 5* Blowout, the NFC Total of the month in later afternoon action, the Triple perfect Sunday nighter on NBC and our exclusive Early Season NBA power systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Play on Carolina. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2017)

Monday night Football Game of the month with a perfect system. MNF Sides on a 15-3 run. In hoops the 24-0 NBA Power system side headlines tonight. Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is to play over the total in the Atlanta at Miami game at 7:35 eastern. The Hawks fly down into Miami after getting beat by double digits in Brooklyn. That loss sets up a powerful totals system that has played over 29 of 34 times the past 23 years. Play the over for conference home favorites with rest like Miami that failed to cover at a home favorite of 5 or more despite scoring 110 or more points, vs an opponent off a spread loss as a road dog like Atlanta. Miami has played over in both of their first 2 games and have looked solid scoring the ball. That said they have not looked so good on defense. Atlanta has no rest and allowed 116 last night. Look for a higher scoring game. Play the over. The Monday night Football play of the Month is up and backed with a rare undefeated Monday night specific system. In the NBA we have the 24-0 NBA Dominator 5* System side going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play Atlanta at Miami over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2017)

The NBA Double Perfect Game of the Month headlines the Hoops card for Tuesday. MLB World series Game 1 Preview below


The MLB system Play for Game 1 is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 902 at 8:05 eastern. Home teams on the blind in game 1 of the world series are a solid 65-43. LA just took down the defending champs without arguably their best player and they have Kershaw going tonight. In his home starts the Dodgers are 14-2 and he has a 2.82 home Era and a 2.38 career Era vs Houston. The Dodgers spell him with a home bullpen Era that is 2.87. LA is 9-1 this season at home vs N.L. Teams. Houston is off an emotional game 7 home win over NYY. They have Keuchel going and he has a 3.77 road Era which is good but nearly a full run lower than Kershaw home Era. The Astros are 0-5 as a road dog from +125 to +175 and have lost 7 of the last 8 as a post season road dog. This season they are 0-3 as a road dog vs a lefty and scored just 2 runs in those 3 games. They follow Keuchel with a road bullpen Era that is nearly 5. LA has won 6 of the last 7 at home vs Houston. Look for the Dodgers to take the opener. On Tuesday a powerful NBA Card is up and backed with 2 undefeated league wide systems. The NBA Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Play. Lay it with LA. in game 1. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2017)

Hump day rare 6* 100% totals system headlines along with a powerful NBA Card that has a 5* Perfect system Dominator and 2 more best bets. World Series Game 2 Historical super system and Game 2 MLB Totals system up too. NBA Free play below.


 The NBA Comp play is on the Indiana Pacers at 8:30 eastern Plus the 14-15 point spread. The Pacers were solid last night in Minnesota and should carry that effort over in Oklahoma City. The Thunder are still in the early stages of trying to stay consistent with the addition of C. Anthony and P.George. Since 1998 road dogs of 10 or more with a 190 or higher total have covered every time if they have no rest and were a road dog of 5 or more, vs a team that scored 110 or more and failed to cover as a home favorite like the Thunder. The pacers won here last year. That wont happen here but they should hang around for the cover. Take all those points with the Pacers. On Wednesday a rare 6* Total from a 100% system is up along with the Game 2 World series historical system and a Powerful NBA Power pack with a 100% 5* Side and 2 more best bets and game 2 World Series totals system Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take the 14-15 points with Indiana. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2017)

Thursday card has the 26-0 NFL Power system Play, the College Football total of the month and a Powerful NBA Card led by the Total of the week. CFB Comp play below.

The College Football comp play for Thursday is on Northern Illinois at 7:00 eastern. The Huskies have owned this series over Eastern Michigan winning 9 straight. They are 9-2 ats as a favorite of 10 or less off a 10+ point spread win and have covered 6 of 7 vs losing teams. Eastern Michigan is on a short week on the road after losing a heart breaker 17-14 at home to rival Western Michigan in overtime. They are 9-76 vs winning teams and have failed to cover 6 of 7 on Thursdays. It will be hard for them to get up for this game. Play on Northern Illinois. On Thursday the 26-0 NFL Double system side is up along with the College Football Total of the Month and a Powerful NBA Card led by the Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and put this Solid card on your side. For the College Football free play. Go with N.Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2017)

Friday 2017 MLB Playoff Total of the year goes in World Series Game 3. The college Game of the week goes on ESPN. NBA Play below.

The NBA comp Play for Friday is on Oklahoma City. Game 510 at 8:05 eastern. The Thunder are playing with early season revenge here for a home loss 5 days ago to Minnesota. The Wolves have failed to cover the last 5 at home. OKC has won 3 of the last 4 here. Minnesota is 3-16 ats at home the last few years if they lost to the spread on the road and allowed 120 or more. Finally to tie in a system from the database we see that road teams with rest off a home favored win and cover at -10 or more scoring 110 or more are 11-0 ats vs a team that failed to cover by 7+ points as a road dog. Look for the Thunder to serve up revenge tonight. Play on OKC. On Friday the 2017 MLB Playoff total of the year is up and backed with a rare undefeated totals system. On ESPN The College football play of the week is up in ACC Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free NBA Play. Go with Oklahoma St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2017)

2017 College football 100% Total of the year headlines along with SEC Play of the Month, 5* Late night bailout and 4 more best best, World Series Game 4 Historical super system and NBA Early season power system sides up. Comp play below

The College football comp play is on Colorado St. Game 168 at 3:00 eastern, The home team in this series has covered 4 of 5. The Rams average over 500 yards on offense. Air Force returns just 6 starters and we play against teams that won more than 9 games last year if they allow 25 or more point per game if they just allowed 35 or more vs a team that allows 29 or less points per game. These play against teams fail to cover over 85% long term. Look for The Rams to get the cover. On Saturday our 2017 CFB Total of the year headlines along with 5 powerful sides, SEC Play of the Month, Pac 12, Late night Bailout and TV Perfect system side, There is also the Game 4 World Series historical system and NBA Power system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College football Free play. Play on Colorado St. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2017)

Sunday NFC East Game of the Year, + 3 NFL Totals plays from the same 29-1 system and a 27-1 Sunday night totals system. MLB Game 5 Historical system + NBA Power system plays up too. NFL Comp play below.

The Sunday NFL Comp play on NBC is on Detroit at 8:30 eastern. The Lions are off a bye week and are 8-1 ats with rest vs a non division team, they have covered 3 of 4 at home in this series. The Steelers are off a big division win and are 0-5 ats after the Bengals and are 1-7 ats with rest vs a team off a bye. The Steelers take their foot off the game with a bye week up nest as they are 0-5 ats. Look for the Lions to roar tonight. Take the points with Pittsburgh. On Sunday the NFC East 100% Game of the year is up from a 100% system. There are 3 NFL Totals from a 29-1 system and a 27-1 totals plays on sunday night football. In World Series action we have a game 5 historical system and our NBA Power system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Play on the Lions plus the points. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2017)

Monday night NFL Play from a100% System. MNF Sides on a 16-3 run. The NBA Total of the Month headlines a powerful hoops card. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Houston at 8:05 eastern. The Rockets will look to bounce back off a road loss to Memphis where they were held to under 90 points. They take on a Philly team they beat on the road last week. Philly lost by 27 here in Houston last season. Home favorites of 5 or more with rest that are off a 7+ point spread loss on the road are 5-0 to the spread since 1995 vs a team like Philly that scored 110 or more and covered on the road last out. Look for the Rockets to get the cover. On Monday we start the week big with a Powerful 100% NFL Monday night 6* release. Monday night NFL Sides are on a 16-3 run since last year. In the NBA The Total of the Month headlines a powerful card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on as we look to start the week big. For the NBA Free play. Play on Houston. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2017)

Halloween night is upon us there are 2 Plays up, the Mac Conference College Football and Game 6 of the World Series with an Undefeated historical system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA play for Tuesday is on Brooklyn at 7:35 eastern. The nets are home for the Suns and they have won and covered the last 4 in the series. The nets have covered 6 of the last 7 at home. Phoenix has failed to cover 9 of 11 vs losing teams and 15 of 19 with 2 days rest. Rested home favorites that allowed 120 or more and lost to the spread like the Nets are perfect vs a team like phoenix that scored 100 or more and covered their last game as a road dog. This system dates to 1995. Look for the winning team to move to 11-1 to the spread in this series. Play on Brooklyn tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2017)

Thursday night card led by the AFC East Game of the year with a 100$ System. There is also ands ESPN CFB Power system Play and an NHL Top play. NBA Play below.

The NBA Play is on the Portland Trailblazers at 10:35 eastern. The Blazers return home with no rest. No problem. Portland has covered 7 of 8 with no rest and 9 of 11 vs losing teams. The Lakers off a big upset win over Detroit are 1-4 ats vs the West and have failed to cover 13 of 18 off a win by 0 or more points. Dynamite from the database also plays against the Lakers. Road dog with 1 day of rest at +5 or more that arrive off a home dog win at +4 or less and covered by 14 or more are 0-5 straight up and ats since 1995 if they scored 110 or more and their opponent was a road dog last out. Play on Portland. On Thursday the Double perfect AFC East Game of the Year, ESPN College football and an NHL Top play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with the Trailblazers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2017)

Friday card is up with NBA ESPN Perfect system side and College Football scoring system side play.. College Totals play below

The Friday night College football totals play is on the over in the Tulsa at Memphis game at 8:00 eastern on ESPN 2. These two have put up 89 and 102 points in the last 2 meetings and once again both teams can score. Memphis averages 41 points and Tulsa 39. Both teams have a weak and lowly ranked defense. Tulsa has flown over in 3 of 4 as a home dog in this range and 5 of 7 November games. The last 3 here in the series have gone over. Memphis has played over in 25 of 34 off back to back wins ands 4 of 5 on the road if the total is 70 or more and 4-1 over as a favorite. Look for another high scoring affair tonight. On Friday we have an early College football scoring system up and an ESPN Perfect system power play in the NBA. Get both now at goldencontender@aol.com. For the College Football free play. Take Tulsa and Memphis to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2017)

Saturday card has the Mountain West Conf. Game of the year and several CFB Top plays, one os the BIG 12 Game of the month, there is also NBA and Breeders cup selections. Comp Play below


 The Saturday college football comp play is on Iowa at 3:30 eastern. Iowa is getting over 18 points at home in this game and they have covered 10 of the last 12 as a home dog taking 8 or more points. The Hakweyes best game this season was a 2 point home loss to a then undefeated penn St team, that was all out in that game and escaped late. A team that Ohio St was lucky to beat at home last week. Now the Buckeyes come in with a potential flat spot game as they have another big one on deck against Michigan St. Ohio St is the better team and will win. However, this looks like a classic win and no cover for a large ESPN Favorite. On Saturday a massive card is up and led by the mountain West conf. Game of the Year with a huge system that dates to 1980. There is also the BIG 12 Play of the month and several more high end system plays. On the Courts we have a 100% NBA System play headlining the hoops card and our Breeders Cup selections. Jump on and get it all. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the College Fee play. Take the points with Iowa. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2017)

Sunday card has the NFL Total of the year, along with a 5* Power system that is 27-1, Sunday night football and a 29-3 totals system. There is also a perfect system play in the NBA. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp pay is on Tennessee at 1:00 eastern. The Titans have the bye week advantage and looking right at that scenario we see a perfect system. Play on home favorites off a bye week that won as a road favorite but failed to cover in their prior game,vs an opponent off a home favored win like Baltimore. These teams are not only perfect since 1989 but win by an average 21 points per game. The Titans are 6-0 to the spread after rushing for 50 or more yards less than their season average. The Titans have covered 4 straight off a road game vs a team off a home game and 3 of the last 4 here in this series. look for Tennessee to cover. ON Sunday the NFL Total of the Year headline sa powerful NFL Card that also has a a big 5* Side and a 29-3 totals system as well as Sunday night Football and a perfect NBA System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Take the Titans. RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2017)

Monday night football headlines and we are on a 17-3 run on MNF Sides. Tonight we have a 5* with a perfect system and a solid NHL Power Angle play + NBA.


 The NBA System play is on Brooklyn Game 503 at 9:05 eastern. The Suns must be wondering what the Schedule makers must have been thinking s they are coming home with no rest playing a 3rd in 4 night scenario off 7+ day 5 game road trip and getting lit up in San Antonio last night. The Nets meanwhile have 2 days of rest and have covered 41 of 60 vs Pacific division teams . The Suns are 2-10 ats vs losing teams and have failed to cover 12 of 14 at home off a road trip last night 7 or more days. Finally we see that non division rested road dogs that are off a road dog loss and scored 110 or more and allowed 110 or more vs an opponent off a road game have covered 23 of 29 since 1995. Play on Brooklyn plus the points tonight. On Monday we look to start the week big with a perfect system 5* side release on Monday night football. This game also has 3 power angles. The card also has NBA and anNHL Power Play. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 tonight. For the NBA Play. Take Brooklyn- GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2017)

Tuesday card has the NBA Game of the week from a rare perfect database system and a 5* NHL Power play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Milwaukee Bucks plus the points at 7:05 eastern. The Bucks have 3 days rest and 19 point home loss revenge tonight. The Cavs are 0-5 ats as a home favorite off a spread loss of 7 or more as a home favorite. They have failed to cover all 4 vs losing teams, the last 3 after scoring 115 or more points and 7 of 8 after allowing 100 or more. The Bucks have covered 4 of 5 vs teams under .5000. Looking at the systems database we see that since 1995 road dogs with 3 days rest off a spread loss on the road are 10-1 to the spread vs a a team off a spread loss as a 5+ point home favorite. Play on the Bucks. On Tuesday the headliner plays are a 5* NHL Triple perfect side and the 100% NBA Power System play of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday night. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Milwaukee. GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2017)

Hump day card has the CFB Mac Conference play of the Month, the 100% NBA Perfect system total of the week and more. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Orlando at 7:00 eastern. The Magic will look to bounce back from 16 point home loss last out to Boston. Tonight they host a NY team playing their 3rd game in 4 nights and their first road game off a 5 game home stand. Road teams with no rest that were home dogs of 4 or less last night are 1-9 ats vs a team off a home dog spread loss by 7 or more points and scored 90 or more. Look for Orlando to win and cover as the winning team has covered 23 straight in the series. On Wednesday a powerful card takes cenrer stage and is led by the 5* Mac conference Game of the Month and the 100% NBA Total system of the week in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Orlando. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2017)

Thursday card has The NFL power system play, 2 Big NBA Top plays and College Football headlining. Thursday Comp play below

The College football system play is on Northern Illinois at 7;00 eastern. Ball St fits a system that has road dogs at 32-62 to the spread long term and they are 1-5 ats as a dog and have failed to cover 8 of 11 vs winning teams. The Huskies have covered 5 straight in the series and are 4-1 ats as a favorite of 31 or more, 6 of 8 in weeks 10-13 and 6 of 9 vs losing teams. Look for a blowout from start to finish. Play on Northern Illinois. On Thursday a Powerful card takes center Stage with an exclusive Thursday night specific NFL System, College Football and 2 Big NBA Top system plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on tonight. For the College Football play. Go with Northern Illinois. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2017)

The highest Rated friday night College play of the year headlines tonight in football while we have a perfect system NBA Play that goes early and 2 NCAAB opening night plays. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Orlando at 9:05 eastern. The Magic have covered 4 of 5 vs Western Conference teams and they fit a solid league wide system tonight that plays on road favorites off a home win and cover that scored 110 or more vs an opponent like Phoenix that scored 110 or more and lost as a home dog last out. This system cashes over 80% since 1995. The Suns are 0-3 ats at home with a total that is 220 or more and have lost 4 straight. The Magic have covered the last 3 here in Phoenix. Look for the Magic to win and cover. The highest rated friday night Football this season headlines from a massive 19-2 system. There is also a 5* NBA Dominator system going early and 2 opening night NCAAB Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play make it the Magic. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2017)

SAT: 25-1 SEC Game of the Year headlines along with 5 more big Football plays including 5*BIG 12 Side on FOX and a rare 6* Top NBA Play with a 26-0 angle. Comp play below

The CFB Comp play is on Georgia St. Game 199 at 4:00 eastern. The Panthers fit a road favorite system of ours that plays on road favorites of 10 or less off a road favored win and spread loss if they allowed 17 or less. these teams are 37-9 ats long term. State has covered 13 of 16 on the road and could run this one up on a terrible Texas St team that lost the last 2 meetings in this series big and has failed to cover 4 of 5 as a home dog. Play on Georgia St. The SEC Game of the Year with a huge 25-1 system is up and leads a powerful college card that has a 5* BIG 12 Play in the TCU at Oklahoma game, an afternoon blowout and a 6* 26-0 NBA Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on Facebook to jump on. For the Free College play we will go with Georgia St today. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2017)

NFL Sunday night Total of the year headlines along with 6* NFL Top side, 23-1 Dog system and AFC 27-0 Early play + hoops Comp play below

The NFL comp play is on Green Bay plus the points. Game 253 at 1:00 eastern. The Packers are 5-0 ats on the division road off a Monday night game. In fact since 1989 division road dogs are 5-0 straight up at +6 or less off a divisional monday night football home dog loss vs an opponent off a loss. Road dogs in general off back to back home dog spread losses are 5-0 ats vs a team that scored 15 or less points. The Bears are 0-6 ats as a division home favorite off a non division game and division home favorites off a bye are 5-17 ats off a road dog loss vs a team ff a home game.The Bears are 0-15 ATS at home after a game in which they had a rushing touchdown and did not win by 24-plus points. Packers go all out and at the very least get the cover here. On Sunday a huge card is up lead by the NFL Sunday night Total of the year, a 23-1 Dog system, the AFC 27-0 Top Play and a rare 6* Side. There is also hoops on the card. Get on and end the week big with the most exclusive data available. Contact at goldencontender@aol. com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free Play. Take the Points with the Packers. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2017)

Monday night football headlines and we have a 100% system and 13-1 system in this game. There is also NCAAB and a big 5* NBA Top play. Comp play below

The NCAAB comp Play is on Wagner at 9:00 eastern. The Wagner Seahawks make a rare ESPN Appearance tonight as they travel into Missouri and take on an SEC team. Wagner, based in Staten Island NY won their opener on the road on Friday and take on a Missouri team that is 5-41 straight up vs winning teams and 2-9 after allowing 60 or less. Our early season simulation model shows the line around 13 or 14 not the 18 we are seeing here tonight. Missouri coasted past Iowa St on Saturday and this line appears to be an over reaction to that win. Wagner has done well the past few seasons and they are 4-0 ats after scoring 60 or less. The Seahawks stay under within the number here. Take the points with Wagner. On Monday night football we have a 13-1 system dating to 1980 and more recent perfect system backing our play in this one. We have cashed 17 of 21 on MNF Sides dating to last year. We have College hoops and a 5* NBA Perfect system top play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the NCAAB Free play. Go with Wagner plus the points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2017)

Tuesday card led by the 100% NBA Total of the week and a College football MAC Conference power system play and College hoops late play. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp Play is on Bradley at 8:00 eastern. The Braves looked solid again on defense allowing just 28% from the field in an opening game win over I.U.P.U. They return all 5 starters from last year which give them solid experience. Bradley has covered 4 straight as a home favorite and 7 of 8 off a spread win. Tonight they take on Delaware who is in a negative early season play against system that pertains to their 13 point win at Richmond as a 10 point dog. Look for Bradley to get the win and cover tonight. On Tuesday the Perfect system NBA Total of the week takes center stage along with a MAC Conference college football power system play and College hoops. jump on at goldencontender@aol.com. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Bradley tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2017)

Hump day card has another big MAC Conf. College football system winner, a 100% NBA late night system and NCAAB early season system plays.. Tuesday card sweeps going 3-0. NCAAB Comp play below.

The College hoops play is on Seton Hall. Game 724 at 6:30 eastern. Seton hall has four starters from last season and they look ready for for a big season. They were picked to finish second behind Villanova in the Big East preseason poll. They won over 20 last year and could easily top that this year. They are averaging over 80 through the first 2 games hand have a plethora of scoring this year and have covered 7 of the last 9. They are bigger than Indiana and should control the glass. The Hoosiers lost big at home to Indiana St as a double digit favorite and struggled with Howard U. last out. They lost 3 of their top 4 scorers from last season and it has showed thus far. Now they take to the road where they have failed to cover 7 of the last 9. The Hall has covered the last 2 as a home favorite in this range. Look for them to roll tonight. On Wednesday a powerful card takes center stage after a 3-0 sweep on Tuesday. Lead plays are a big College football MAC Conference system winner, a 100% NBA Late night Banger system and our early season college hoops systems plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Play on Seton Hall. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2017)

The Thursday night NFL Total of the year backed with a 19-0 angle and 28-3 system headlines along with a Perfect NBA TNT Top play and College Hoops. CFB Play below.


The College football play is on South Florida at 7:30 eastern. South Florida should run this one up big here as they have covered the last 3 with rest, 7 of 8 vs losing teams and 6 of 8 in November ad 4 of 5 at home if the total is 63 to 70. Tulsa allows over 545 yards on defense and USF averages over 500 on offense. The Golden hurricane have been down graded to a light drizzle this year at 2-8 and have failed to cover the last 5 after amassing 165 or less yards. Look for South Florida to coast to a cover here tonight. The Thursday night NFL Total of the year headlines tonight and has a 28-3 system and a 19-0 angle. In the NBA the Top play on TNT Sports a perfect league wide system and we have another early season Power angle play in NCAAB Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Get on this powerful card now and cash out. For the Free play. Take South Florida. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2017)

Friday card led by the NHL Game of the Month and College football play of the week. There is also a 5* NBA Top play and NCAAB Early season systems sides. NBA Comp play below.

 The NBA comp play is on Utah at 7:35 Eastern. The Jazz are in Brooklyn tonight and they have won 4 of the last 5 in the series. The nets are 1-5 vs losing teams and fit a negative league wide system tonight that cashes over 80% long term playing against home dogs of 4 or less that scored 100 or more as a home dog of 5 or more last out, vs an opponent like Utah that comes in off a road loss. Look for the Jazz to notch their first road win. On Friday we start the weekend big with the NHL Game of the Month, College Football game of the Week and a top 5* NBA Perfect system side. There is also NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Utah. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2017)

Saturday card has the 7* 2017 College Football Game of the Year along with three 5* plays including the Total of the Month and a big blowout side. there is also a powerful 100% NBA side and NCAAB Early season system plays up. College football Comp play below.


The College football comp play is on Boise St. Game 348 at 10:15 eastern. Boise has won 5 straight and will look to serve up some last home game revenge here tonight on a Fading Air Force team. Boise was down 25 last week at Colorado St. and came back for a 7 point win. They are 86-4 vs losing teams long term and have covered in 8 of the last of those games. Game 11 teams that are .500 or less that were winning teams last season that are on off back to back losses vs an opponent who is a winning teams are failing to cover over 80% of the time long term, so we will play against an Air Force team that fits that system and allows over 40 points on the road. Play on Boise St in this one. The Highest rated 7* College Football Play of the year headlines on Saturday and leads a huge card with 3 big 5* releases one is the total of the month. There is also a powerful hoops card with 100% NBA Banger system and early season NCAAB System sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Go with Boise St. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunday card has the NFC East Game of the Year backed with 3 Perfect systems and angles. There are also 3 Totals systems all with systems that cashing 92% or higher. We also have a Perfect NBA Play and NCAAB Early season system side. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play is on The Cincy Bengals at 4:25 eastern. Both teams are at 3-6 but the Bengals have been far more competitive. Many will think the Broncos will bounce back off the Patriots loss. However its not wise to lay points at any venue with a team that has lost 5 or more straight vs a fellow losing team. This system has cashed at a high rate since 1980. Cincy has home loss revenge from last year and The Broncos are 0-12 ATS as a home favorite off a home game when their opponent has averaged fewer than 5 yards per play season-to-date. The Bengals are 12-2 vs losing teams and 7-1 ats off back to back losses. This Denver team lost here to the Giants. Take Cincy. On Sunday we have our NFC East Game of the Year going with 3 Perfect systems and angles. There are also 3 Totals from system that are 92% to perfect long term. All with several angles. In Hoops we have a perfect NBA System Play and our Early Season NCAAB System sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on the Bengals plus the points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2017)

Monday night football perfect system side is up 17-5 record on Sides, We also have the College hoops Game of the Month with a 100% early season system and a Double perfect NBA and more. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp play for Monday is on Milwaukee At 8:05 eastern. The Bucks were bounced badly in Dallas on saturday by 30+ points. that loss sets them up in a nice system that plays on home teams with rest that are off a 21+ point spread loss as a road favorite of 5 or more if they scored 80 or less points. These teams rebound to cover 83% over the last 22 years. Washington is in off a road loss last night and has no rest the first time they are unrested all year. Look for the Bucks to give the Wizards the Horns tonight. On Monday we have the NFL power system play and the College Basketball Game of the Month and a poweRful double perfect NBA Headlining a solid Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Make it Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanksgiving Eve top 6* NBA Side plus 2 more 100% systems sides, NCAAB Top play card with a big 5* Blowout and an NHL totals play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA comp play is on Milwaukee. Game 525 at 9:00 eastern. The Bucks have covered 11 of 15 off 3+ games that went under and they travel into Phoenix where they won by 20+ points last year. The Suns have failed to cover 6 of 7 at home with a 220+ total and 16 of 21 with 2 days rest. Non division home dogs with rest off a home favored win and cover scoring 110 or more are 1-11 ats vs a team off a -4 or less home favored loss and 0-9 if they ad 15 or less turnovers. Look for a big Bucks bounce back. On Hump day Rob celebrates Thanksgiving Eve with a massive 17-0 NBA Top 6* play along with 2 more perfect system sides and a 5* Top play College blowout system and an NHL Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now. For the NBA Free play. Make it Milwaukee. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2017)

Turkey day triple pack in the NFL led by the Thursday night 100% Game of the year. There is also a 5* total and a Double perfect System play in mid afternoon action. In College hoops we have the College Hoops Game of the week. 5-1 on Wednesday overall. Las Vegas Invitational Tourney play below.


The NCAAB is on Arizona St. Game 752 at 7:30 eastern This game is a round 1 matchup of the Las Vegas Invitational between the Big 12 and Pac-12 Conferences. The Kansas State Wildcats take on the Arizona State Sun Devils in a battle of undefeated teams both at 4-0 w. Kansas State stayed unbeaten as they blasted an inept Northern Arizona team on Monday night. Arizona State improved to 4-0 on the year as they beat UC Irvine 99-78 at home Sunday. The Sun Devils are averaging 95 points per game and are ranked 13th in scoring. They have won all their games by 20 or more. The Wildcats do it with defense but have not faced an offense with this type of ball movement. AZ. St is 4-0 ats vs BIG 12 Teams and has covered in 4 of the last 5 vs non conference opponents. The points are the play with 2 evenly matched teams. Play on Arizona St plus the 3-4 points. On Thanksgiving day we have all 3 NFL Games up all from perfect database systems ad one os the Thursday night Game of the year. There is also NCAAB Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Arizona St. GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Friday Card has 3 Top level TB College Football last game super systems, the NBA Total of the Month and College hoops. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Black Friday is on the Minnesota Timberwolves at 8:05 eastern. Minnesota has been a pleasant surprise this year and the winning team is 16-2 in their games this year. Tonight they qualify in a solid 80% league wide system that plays on rested home favorites that scored 120 or more at home last out but did not cover the spread vs an opponent like Miami that arrives off a home dog win and scored 100 or more. We were on Miami on Wednesday as they snapped the Big Boston win streak. Tonight they should bounce of that game as they are 0-5 ats as a road dog off a home dog spread win. Look for Minnesota to cover. On Friday we have 3 Late season Power system TV Games up and 2 are five unit plays and are televised. In hoops we have the NBA Perfect system total of the Month and more of our NCAAB Early season power system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and cash out on Black Friday. For the NBA free play. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2017)

Huge Saturday card has a rare 7* CFB Play from a 25-1 system and our Last home game Play of the Year from a 32-3 system, There are 3 more Late season power system and 5* NCAAB Total and a 5* NBA 14-0 System headlining the hoops card. Free Play below.

The CFB Comp play is on LA. Lafayette at 5:00 eastern. The Cajuns are in a solid spot here as they fit one of our favorite long term systems that cashed last week and is now 73-18 long term that plays on home teams at -3 to -17 and off a 10+ point win and are facing a team off a dog win at +5 or more. GA, Southern won their first game last week with their interim coach a 52-0 blowout. However, the shock value may not last this week as they were 0-9 for a reason. They are 2-8-1 ATS in their last 11 road games. The Cajuns are 5-1 ATS in their last 6 games in November and should cash out in their last home game. On Saturday our biggest Card of the year is up and led by a rare 7* and the Last Home Game Play of the Year. There are also 3 more top plays in College football. The Hoops card is led by a 5* NCABB Total and a 14-0 NBA 58 Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College Free Play. Lay it with Lafayette. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2017)

Sunday card has the 100% NFC Game of the Year, the 19-1 Sunday night 5* Total on SNF a 5* Blowout a 100% NBA Total and another big NCAAB Early season System side. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play Is on SF at 4;05 eastern. The Niners should keep this close as they have the bye week an Seattle is off a tough monday night home loss. Game 4 or later dogs of 6 or more are 22-2 ats with rest with at least one win. Seattle is 2-8 ats on grass and could struggle to run the ball with inexperienced running backs. Seattle is 2-5 ats as a road favorite in this range. Take the points with SF. On Sunday the NFC Game of the Year takes center stage with a 100% system. There is also a 19-1 Sunday night totals play, a big 5* blowout side, NBA Total and NCAAB. A powerful card all around. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on San Francisco. RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2017)

The Monday night football Total of the year headlines tonight from a Perfect MNF Specific system. There is also a powerful NBA Card led by the Western Conference play of the Month. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Winnipeg at 8:05 eastern. Winnipeg has won the last 3 vs Minnesota and they are 5-1 after allowing 4 or more goals, 5-0 after scoring 2 or fewer and have won 4 straight vs losing teams. The Jets have been solid at home winning 13 of 16 overall. The Wild have lost 5 of 7 here and are 1-4 after a loss by 2 or more goals and 4-9 vs teams who scored 2 or less in their last game. Look for Winnipeg to win. The Monday night Total of the year headlines tonight and is backed with a perfect Monday night specific totals system. there is also the Western Conference play of the month also from a 100% NBA League wide system headlining the hoops card. NFL Goes 5-1 on Sunday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Go with Winnipeg. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2017)

Hump day card has the 3X Perfect NCAABDog of the Month with a 100% RPI Scale system, an NBA 5* Road a Warrior system and 2 more Best bets. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Houston at 8:05 eastern. The Rockets have been rolling and tonight they take on an Indiana team they already pasted by 23 on the road. The Winning team is 19-0 ats in this series. We also have a powerful system that plays on rested home favorites of 10 or more that scored 100 or more as a 10+ point home favorite last out like Houston, vs an opponent like the Pacers that also scored 110 or more and covered as a home favorite last night if out total is 210 or higher. The Rockets blasted the Kings by 34 in this system last year. With the Pacers 0-4 ats in their last 4 straight up dog losses we will Play on the Rockets tonight. On Wednesday a huge hoops card is up and led by the NCAAB Dog of the month with a 100% RPI Scale system. NCAAB Cashed big again last night with Davidson. In the NBA the headliner side is a 5* Road warrior with 7 angles and a perfect league wide system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269/.For the NBA Comp play take Houston. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2017)

The Thursday night 5* Perfect system NFC East beauty is up tonight in NFL Action. In NCAAB Action the lead play is a Big RPI Scale power system play with a 15-0 angle. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Under in the Milwaukee at Portland game at 10:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that plays under for rested road dogs like the Bucks that scored 110 or more and covered by 10 or more as road favorite of 5 or more last out and the opponent is off a road favored win. these games have played under every time since 1998. The Bucks have gone under both times off 3+ road games and these two scored just 183 here last season. The Blazers are 9 of 11 under at home, 13 of 16 as a favorite, 8 of 10 vs winning teams and 4-0 under off 2 days. Look for this one to to stay under tonight. On Thursday another powerful card takes center stage and is led by a big 100% 5* in NFL Thursday night football. There is also a 15-0 NCAAB Power angle play with an RPI Scale system that applies. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play Milwaukee and Portland under the total tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2017)

Friday night under the light s with the PAC 12 Conference championship power system play on ESPN and the 5* NBA Game of the week headlining. NBA 3* Play below.

The NBA comp play is on OKC. Game 708 at 8:05 eastern. The Thunder fit a perfect system here tonight that plays on rested home favorites with a 200 or higher total that failed to cover by 14+ points as a road favorite vs an opponent like Minnesota off a road dog win scoring 90 or more if they had no rest coming into that game. The Wolves have failed to cover 3 of the last 4 after scoring 115 or more.The Thunder are 4-0 ats at home after allowing 120 or more. OKC has double revenge here tonight and should get the win and cover. On Friday we have the 100% PAC 12 Conference Championship system play on ESPN and the NBA Game of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Oklahoma City. GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2017)

Saturday card led by the Championship Game of the year and a rare 6* perfect system side, as we have 5 big top rated football plays. There is also a NCAAB Top RPI scale system plays and a 100% NBA Power system play. Early College play below

The American Athletic Championship side is on UCF. Game 318 at 12 noon eastern. UCF Smoked Memphis earlier in the season by 27. While this one wont be that bad they will still get the win and cover. Memphis may have revenge but that wont matter here as they are 0-10 in the series and have lost and failed to cover the last 5 here. Championship revenging teams have failed to cover over 85% long term vs teams with 1 or no losses. The Tigers are 0-6 ats in their last 6 dog losses and 0-5 ats as a dog after scoring 35 or more and they are 0-3 ats after scoring 60 or more. last week they put up 70 on East Carolina. Today their defense gets lit up. USF Survived a 1 loss USF Team. Now they will head to a major bowl game undefeated. Play on Central Florida. On Saturday the Conference Championship Play of the year goes at night and he we have a perfect and rare 6* Side in Afternoon action part of a big 5 pack in college football. In NCAAB Action we have our exclusive RPI Scale power system plays up as well as another undefeated NBA System play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the Free football play. Play on Central Florida. RV- GC SPORTS


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2017)

Sunday card has the AFC South total of the Year with a totals system that has won 30 straight times. There are also 4 more best bets and Sunday night football as well as a powerful 20-0 NBA system and NCAAB hoops card. NFL comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Denver at 1:00 eastern. The Broncos a 3 win team that has lost 7 straight favored over a 4 win team that has lost 5 straight. Teams off a 7 game straight up and ats loss streak are rare but have covered 15 of 20 long term. The Dolphins nave play well after playing the Patriots and are 0-6 ats in the next game. Miami is 3-13 ats when they are averaging 3.75 or less yards per rush and coming in off a loss. They are thin at RB. Look for Denver to emerge with the win here today. On Sunday the AFC South Total of the Year is up and backed with a severe 30-0 totals system. there is also a 5* Late afternoon Dominator and double perfect totals system as well as Sunday night football and a hoops card with a 20-0 NBA system and NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL free play. Take Denver. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2017)

Monday night 100% NFL Power system play up, MNF sides on a 17-6 run. NBA Power system headlines hoops card with a 33-1 Stat indicator and a 5* NCAAB Play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Dallas at 8:35 eastern. Dallas has won 3 of 4 at home vs Denver and they fit a 90% system that plays on home favorites with rest with a total of 200 or more if they covered by 14 or more and scored 100 or more at home last out, vs an opponent like Denver that won and covered and scored 110 or more. Denver is 0-7 ats off a win of 10 or more and has failed to cover 8 of 10 on the road. Play on Dallas tonight. Monday night football perfect system play is up and sides are on a 17-6 MNF Run. In College hoops we have a 5* Red circle alert play and a 33-1 Stat indicator side in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on Dallas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2017)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Dog of the Month, a Big Blowout system side and the NBA Play of the Week. College hoops comp play below.


 The NCAAB comp play is on TCU. Game 734 at 9:00 eastern. TCU is an 8-10 point winner in simulation models and has covered 10 of 14 in the in the series with SMU. The Mustangs are off a big win over USC and are ranked 92 in the RPI Scale compared to 19 for TCU. The Frogs are dominant at home and 20-4 after scoring 80 or more. TCU has double revenge and gets it done tonight. The Tuesday card is chocked with powerful system plays including the Double perfect NCAAB Dog of the Month, a Powerful Blowout system side and the NBA Game of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take TCU. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2017)

Hump day card has a RARE 6* Top play NCAAB Play backed with 3 Perfect angles and 3 more RPI Scale system plays. In The NBA the 26-0 NBA Revenge Play of the Month headlines. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA comp play is on the over in the Minnesota at LA. Clippers game. Game 519/520 at 10:35 eastern. This game should fly over the total tonight and we have a 100% Supporting system that plays over for home dogs like the Clippers that scored 100 or more and covered as a road dog of 5 or more vs a team that failed to cover as a road favorite of 4 or less and scored 90 or more. These games tend to be high scoring. Look for the Wolves and Clippers to play over the total. On Wednesday we have a Rare 6* NCAAB Triple perfect Top plays release and 3 more RPI Scale system best bets. In the NBA we have a massive 26-0 NBA Revenge Play of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play The Wolves and Clippers over the total. RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2017)

Thursday card has the 5* NFL 100% System side with a 19-0 Angle, the ESPN 2 NCAAB Rivalry play with 3- 100% Indicators and the Double perfect system NBA Play on TNT. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Boston at 7;15 eastern. The Bruins are a heavy favorite here so we will use them as a small play. Boston fits a 73-39 league wide system that pertains to home favorites off a loss with 2 days rest. The bruins are 4-0 with 2 days rest and have won 5 straight over Arizona. Boston is also 8-2 at home vs a team with a .400 or lower win percentage on the road. Arizona is 5-16 with revenge, 15-39 after scoring 2 or less goals and 17-37 with 3+ days rest. Play on The Bruins. On Thursday all 3 plays are TV Sides. The 5* 100% NFL System play that also has a 19-0 angle, the NBA Double perfect system TNT Play and the Triple perfect angle play on ESPN 2 in NCAAB Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Play on Boston. RV= GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2017)

Saturday card led by the 100% NCAAB NON Conference Game Of The Year, we also have a RARE 6* Total in The Army-Navy Game backed with a Perfect Indicator. There is a 5* NBA 23-1 System side and our Exclusive RPI Scale College Hoops system. Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Notre Dame. Game 723 at 7:00 eastern. The Irish are off a very embarrassing loss as large favorite to an average at best Ball. St team. Now they travel to Delaware to take on a Hens team that is ranked 280 in the RPI and has a 312 SOS. They have not even played a top 100 team. The Irish are 4-0 vs teams ranked 200 or worse and will likely blow the doors of Delaware. The Hens are 4-16 ats when they lose as a home dog. Play on Notre Dame. Double 6* Saturday is up and backed with the NCAAB Non Conference Game Of The Year with a 100% System, there are our exclusive RPI Scale system sides and a 23-1 NBA 5* Power play and a rare 6* 100% System in the Army-Navy game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and put the Power of this Exclusive data on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Notre Dame. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2017)

Sunday card led by the AFC Game of the Year and 2 Big Totals With Multiple systems, a 17-0 early side, the 100% Sunday night Football play, 2 NCAAB Top plays and NBA. Saturday top plays sweep. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp Play is on Detroit. Game 105 at 1:00 eastern. The Lions with or without Stafford are the better play here. Road teams on grass vs non division opponents that come in off a double digit loss and did not have a lead of 7 or more points are 23-0 ats vs an opponent that scores 25% or more of their points on field goals like Tampa. The Bucs have failed to cover 5 straight here in the series and are 1-9 ats in the first of back to back home games and 2-9 ats at home vs winning teams.The Bucs are 0-11 ats at home off 2 road games. Look for the Lions to get this one. On Sunday the AFC Game of the Year takes center stage along with a Powerful NFL Card that has 2 Totals that have multiple systems backing them, an early 17-0 Side, The Perfect System Sunday night side and 2 big NCAAB Blowouts and NBA. Saturday top plays sweep. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free Play take Detroit. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2017)

Triple 5* Wednesday tonight. There are too big 5* NBA Power system plays and one has a 25-1 Angle. In College hoops the lead play is a 5* RPI Scale power system side. College hoops com play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Wednesday is on Temple at 7:00 eastern on Espn 2. The Owls are taking 8-9 points in this one. The Line seems a bit high. Temple fits a home dog vs ranked opponent system we use that cashes over 75% long term. Looking at the RPI Scale Temple is ranked 11th and has played the 8th toughest schedule in the country. Villanova comes in ranked #1 and they have a #7 RPI Scale rank while playing the 48th toughest schedule. The Wildcats have failed to cover 10 of 14 on hump day. Temple has covered 12 of 14 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game and have won and covered all 3 vs winning tams this year. they are 2-0 after allowing 80 or more. They may not win this one but should get the cover here at home. On Hump day we Bring bang with 3 big 5* releases. In NCAAB Action we have a big RPI Scale power system side and in the NBA a 25-1 Early play and a Double system side in late evening action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the 8-9 points with Temple. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2017)

Thursday card has a Rare 16-0 NBA 6* Total of the Month and the 5* NFL Power system play with a 100% Thursday night specific system and a NCAAB Power play. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Golden St. at 10:35 eastern. Even if the Warriors are without Curry and green they should dominate Dallas tonight. The Warriors have solid depth and Dallas comes in off a big upset home dog win over the Spurs which sets up an powerful play against system. We are playing against rested road dogs of 10 or more that are off a home dog win if they allowed 90 or less points and are facing a team that scored 110 or more at home. These road dogs lose by an average 17 points per game and have failed to cover over 85% long term. Look for the Warriors to come out and play. On Thursday the 6* rare NBA Total of the Month headlines from a 16-0 system, we also have a 5* NFL Play from a 100% Exclusive Thursday night NFL System and a NCAAB Power play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with Golden St. RV- GC sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 15, 2017)

Friday NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and a Big NCAAB Top 5* Triple perfect power system play headline the card. NBA Comp play below.


 The NBA comp Totals system is on the Under in the Portland at Orlando game. Rotation numbers 807/808 at 7:05 eastern. These two have stayed under in 4 of 5 the last 5 and we have a top tier totals system tonight that plays under for certain road teams with rest that covered as a road dog of 4 or less and scored 90 or more points like Portland, vs an opponent like Orlando that scored 90 or more but failed to cover as a home dog last out. The system has cashed 12 of 13 times the last 20 years. The Impressive part of the system is that the average total in this system was 209 and the teams only average 196 points. The Blazers are 19 of 27 under this year and went under both times off a dog win. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Friday we have the Western Conference Game of the game of the Month in the NBA and a big 5* Triple Perfect College Hoops play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play the under in the Portland vs Orlando game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2017)

Saturday card has a Rare 100% 6* TOP Rated Bowl total + 2 more bowl best bets, the AFC West Play of the Month in NFL, 2 BIG NCAAB RPI Scale power systems and a 100% NBA Top play total. 7* NFL Game of the year on Sunday, Bowl comp play below


The Las Vegas bowl Comp play is on Boise St. Plus the 7 points Game 205 at 3:30 on ABC Sports. Boise is a perfect 5-0 ats as a bowl dog if they are winning 75% or more of their games on the season. They happen to also be 3-0 in The Las Vegas bowl and 9-3 to the spreads if they scored less than 20 last out. Neutral field dogs from 5-10 off a home favored win vs an opponent off a home win are 16-6 ats . Bowl dogs off a win and ats loss in Championship games have covered 16 of 23. Oregon has an interim coach with Taggart heading to FSU. The Ducks are 0-7 ats after allowing less than 100 yards rushing and 0-7 ats off a win of 20 or more. Take the points with Boise. On Saturday we have 3 big Bowl plays up all from exclusive systems, including a 6* Top 100% totals system, the AFC WEST NFL Play of the Month, 2 powerful NCAAB RPI Scale system sides and the 100% NBA Total of the week. Don't miss this massive card. Sunday we will release our 7* NFL Game of the year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Las Vegas bowl. Take the points with Boise St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2017)

The 7* 2017 NFL 26-0 system Game of the Year Headlines the card along with a triple perfect Sunday night play and 3 Totals all cashing over 94%. There is also a 25-0 Power Angle NBA Play. NFL 3* comp Total below


The NFL free Totals play is on the under in the Eagles at Giants game. Rotation numbers 307/308 at 1:00 eastern. This game fits the exclusive 27-2 under system. The Eagles are 24-0 under if they had 23 or more minutes in time of possesion last out and scored 12 or more points then their season average. They are 15-1 under after scoring 40 or more and 4 of 4 under as a road favorite of 3 or more. The Giants are 4 of 5 under as a home dog and 4 of 4 under vs .750 or better teams. Road favorites of 7 or more in this totals range are on a 21-1 totals run if you discount the final week of the season. Finally road favorites that scored and allowed 35 or more on the road are 90% under is they are laying 3 or more since 1980. Philly has a top 10 defense but could struggle to score in the cold weather here. The Giants have not done much all year on offense. More of the same. play this White Knuckler under the total. The Highest rated 2017 NFL 7* Game of the Year is up today and backed with along term 26-0 system and several angles, there are 3 Big totals all cashing over 94% and a Triple Perfect Sunday night Play. We also have hoops up with a 25-1 NBA Power Angle Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Take the Eagles and Giants under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2017)

NFL 100% Total of the Month and 5* NBA and NCAAB Top plays headline tonight. NFL Game of the year cashes out on Sunday. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Golden St. at 10:35 eastern. The Warriors and Lakers in a late night affair tonight. The Warriors have 3 days rest for this game and looking at the database. Road favorites of 5 or more with 3 or more days rest that won and covered as a 10 or more point home favorite while scoring 110 or more have covered every time since 1995 vs an opponent off a road game. The Warriors even without D. Green should coast to a win and cover here over the Lakers. On Monday night football we have our 100% Total of the Month going, Sunday top game of the year play cashed out. In Hoops we have 2 big 5* Plays. One in the NBA the other in College hoops with a 24-2 angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Golden St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2017)

Tuesday card has NBA Total of the week, a 5* RPI Scale power system plays and the Boca bowl side. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Power play is on Dallas. Game 64 at 8:35 eastern. The Stars return home off a tough road trip but have had 2 days rest since their last game. That rest triggers a solid 76-39 system that has gone 15-4 since early November. Dallas has owned this series going 22-5 against Washington and they are 4-1 at home if the total is 5.5. The Caps have been hot this month, tonight we see how they handle the heat in Dallas where they have struggles the last few years. Play on Dallas. On Tuesday a powerful card is up with the Boca Bowl system side, the NBA Total of the week and a 5* RPI scale system headlining the NCAAB Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Dallas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2017)

Wednesday card has the NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month, a 21-0 Late night power play and a big NCAAB Blowout side headlining the college hoops card. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Golden St at 10:30 eastern. The Warriors have 10 point loss revenge on Memphis. They have covered 4 of the last 5 in the series at home and the winning team has covered 14 of 15 in this series. The Grizzlies are 5-22 ats in a game after their last 3 games went under the total. Rest has been rust for Memphis as they are 0-4 straight up and ats on the road when playing with 3 or more days rest. The Warriors are 6-1 ats at home after scoring 110 o0r more on the road if they did not cover the spread. Look for Golden St to get some revenge tonight. On Hump day we bring the bang with the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the month with a 100% system. In late night action we have a 21-0 Power angle play and a 5* NCAAB Blowout side leading the College hoops card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Golden St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2017)

Thursday card has the triple system Bowl play in Football, the NBA 100% Total of the Week and College hoops with a 5* top play and NHL. NCAAB Com play below


 The NCAAB Comp play is on North Dakota St. at 7:00 eastern. The Bison are 4-0 ats as a road favorite of less than 4 and have won the last 3 vs teams ranked 200 or worse in the RPI Scale. Tonight they travel to UNC Wilmington to take on a a Seahawk team that is ranked 285th and has a 0-6 record vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale. They are 0-6 ats in non conference games and 0-4 after allowing 80 or more points. Look for North Dakota St to get the win and cover. On Thursday a powerful card is up with a Triple system Bowl play, a top 5* RPI scale power system play, the NBA Perfect system total of the week and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Foe the Free pick. Play on North Dakota St. tonight. RV - GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2017)

Friday card has Both Afternoon Bowls systems and a super rare 6* 100% RPI Scale system in College hoops along with the NBA West Conf. Total of the Month and a late night NCAAB Dominator and more. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Houston at 8:05 eastern. We will take a shot with the Rockets tonight as they are off a tough loss to the Lakers last out at home as a 15 point favorite. curious to see how these teams rebound off a loss like that we headed to the database and see that. Home favorites of 10 or more that failed to cover by 10 or more points as 10+ point home favorite and scored 100 or more while allowing 120 or more are 5-0 ats since 1995 and win by an average 22 points.. The winning team in the series with The Clippers has covered 22 of 23 times. The clips are 1-5 ats vs Southwest Division teams so we will lay it with Houston. On Friday a huge card is up and led by a super rare 6* NCAAB RPI Scale system, Both Bowl system plays in afternoon action, the Western Conference total of the month and a 5* Blowout in NBA Action and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 as we storm into Christmas weekend with a Powerful Buckets and Bowls card. For the NBA free play. Play on the Houston Rockets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2017)

Huge Saturday card has 27-0 AFC Total of the Year and a 6* NFC North Top play. There are 3 Bowl plays up one is top 5* 2 are sides plus a 92% total. In NBA Action the lead is the 21-1 5* Division Game of the Month. in NCAAB We have our Exclusive RPI Scale top Power system Plays. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Saturday is on Minnesota at 9:05 eastern. The Wolves have covered 8 straight when they win as a road favorite and they have home loss revenge here on a Phoenix team that beat them last week. The Suns are off a home dog win. Rested home dogs of 5 or more with a 200 or higher total if they scored 90 or more as a home dog of 4 or less, vs an opponent that covered by 7 or more on the road if the spread was -3 to +3. Make it Minnesota to exact some revenge. The 27-0 AFC System Total of the Year headlines along with a huge 6* NFC North Top play. There are 3 Bowl plays up one is top 5* 2all have systems cashing well over 90% long term, 2 are sides plus a 92% total. In NBA Action the lead is the 21-1 top 5* Division Game of the Month. in NCAAB We have our Exclusive RPI Scale top Power system Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free Play. Take the Timberwolves tonight. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 24, 2017)

Christmas Eve NFL Non Conference Game of the Year goes Later afternoon, Early card has a 5* Play from a 25-0 system and the Double system Hawaii Bowl goes tonight. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play is on the Cincy Bengals. Game 106 at 1:00 eastern. The Bengals are in their last home game here and will play hard for the coach in this one. Week 16 home dogs with a 40.5 or higher total that are off a road dog loss vs an opponent off a home win have failed to cover just once in 29 years. The Lions have failed to cover 10 of 13 as a road favorite in this range and are 1-5 in this series. The bengals have covered 8 of 10 off 2 or more losses. Finally The Lions are 0-12 Ats when they are off a home game and visiting a non-divisional opponent that suffered a positive turnover margin in each of their last two games. Take the Points. On Christmas even Rob has the NFL Non Conference Game of the year under the tree along with an Early 25-0 Power system play and the Hawaii Bowl. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Take the points with the Bengals. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 25, 2017)

Christmas Day card led by the 26-1 Monday night football Game of the Year and a 5* Early NFL Total. In the NBA We have the Eastern Conference Perfect system Game of the Month and a solid totals play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Golden St Warriors at 3:05 eastern. The NBA Finals rematch in mid afternoon action is up and we will back the Golden. St Warriors as we note that home favorites since 1995 wit a 200 or higher total that lost to the spread by 7+ points and scored 90 or less are 11-1 ats vs a team like the Cavs that scored 110 or more as a home favorite. The Cavs may have revenge but road dogs with 3+ days rest fail to cover 75% if they scored 110 or more at home vs a team that failed to cover at home by 10+ points. Golden St has the home court and they have covered the last 4 here vs the Cavs. The Winning team in this series has covered 15 straight. Look for The Warriors to come out and play. On Christmas Day the 26-1 Monday night Football Game of the Year headlines. There is also a 5* triple system total in NFL Action and 2 strong NBA plays. One is the Eastern Conference Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take the Warriors. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2017)

Tuesday card has 2 big Bowls system Plays and a Powerful NBA Card led by the 100% Total Of the Week. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA comp play side is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. The Raptors have won and covered 5 straight. Tonight they take to Dallas . The Raptors have covered 6 of 7 when they win as a road favorite. Dallas is 1-6 ats when they lose as a home dog. Rested home dogs that lost to the spread as a road favorite like Dallas are winless straight up and ats if they allowed 120 or more and the opponent covered in their last game. Look for Toronto to take another as the winning team is 17-1 to the spread in this series and Toronto has won and covered the last 4 vs Dallas. Take Toronto. On Tuesday we have 2 big Bowl system plays from systems that date to 1980. In the NBA we have our 100% Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on the Raptors. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2017)

Hump day Card has 2 Big Bowl system Plays, the NBA Game of the Month and a 5* College Hoops Totals Play. Bowl Comp play below

The Foster Farms Bowl comp play is on Purdue plus the points. The Boilermakers fit one of our rushing dog systems tonight and they have covered all 3 non conference games. They are 8-2 ats vs teams who rush for 4.7 or more yards per carry. BIG 10 teams are 5-0 ats vs PAC 12 Teams that are off a loss in bowl games. December bowl dogs with a .500 or < record have covered 20 of 24 if they are a dog from +2 to +10 and the opponent has a winning record. Arizona is 0-14 ats vs teams who average 7.5 or less yards on punt returns and they are 0-11 ats in non home games if their were 60 or more points scored in their last 2 games combined. Coach Rich Rod has failed to cover 8 of 10 Bowl games and he is 0-17 ats vs Big 10 teams if a favorite or dog off less than 5. Look for Purdue to get the cover. On Wednesday a powerful card is up wit 2 high end Bowl plays, the NBA Game of the Month and a 5* Top plays total in College hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free pick. Take the points with Purdue. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2017)

Thursday card has the 18-0 College Bowl Total of the year and a powerful Holiday Bowl. In hoops action we have a 5* RPI Scale power system and NBA Plays with 25-1 and 23-0 Systems, Late night NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Portland at 10:35 eastern. the Blazers have a big rest advantage here not having played in 4 days. Portland also plays this one with 20 point loss revenge on Philadelphia. For our system we see that non conference home teams with 4 or more days rest that covered the spread as a road dog of 4 or less and had 15 or less turnovers are a solid 7-0 ats since 1995. The sample size is small but the Sixers have not played well this month and have failed to cover 9 of 12 in December. The Blazers have covered 3 of 4 off a dog win and are 7-2 vs teams under .500. Look for portland to get the cover. On Thursday we have our Bowl total of the year going in afternoon action and a powerful side play on the Holiday bowl. In College hoops we have another Exclusive 5* RPI Scale system play with 6 angles and 2 NBA Plays with 23-0 and 25-1 Systems and angles. Message or see us on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Portland. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2017)

Friday card has 3 Big bowl systems up including a big 5* in the Cotton bowl, another NCAAB RPI Scale power system a 32-0 NBA Late night Power play and a Double system total. Comp Bowl play below

The Sun bowl comp play is on Arizona St. Game 250 at 3;00 eastern CBS. The Sun devils have some favorable systems and angles on their side. We want to play on dogs off a win if they allowed 30 or more points as these teams seem to get the cash historically on bowl games. PAC 12 teams have been killing when matched up with ACC Teams going 11-1 straight up. Pac 12 Dogs of 5 or more have covered 12 of the last 16 bowl games and the Dog in Sun bowl games are 17-4 ats. Look for Arizona St to get the cover in this one. On Friday there are 3 big Bowl system winners up including the 100% Cotton bowl a 32-0 NBA Power angle play, Double system total and another Exclusive RPI Scale NCAAB Power system side in the BIG 12. Contact at goldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free Sun Bowl ply take the 7 points with Arizona St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2017)

Double 6* Top Play Saturday has the 6* 19-0 Fiesta Bowl system, and 2 more Top Bowl plays, In College hoops the 6* Conference Game of the Year is up leading a solid NCAAB Card and we have a pair of 5* NBA System Play. Saturday Comp play below.


The NBA comp play is on the Spurs at 7:05 eastern. The Spurs have won 6 straight covering the last 5 in the series with Detroit. They fit a 130-59 long term system, a 27-9 Streak system and a database system that plays against home dogs with rest like Detroit at +4.5 or more if they scored 90 or less in a road favored loss and are facing a team that won and covered at home a a 5+ favorite. The Spurs looking to be hitting their best stride while the Pistons have tailed off a bit. Play on the Spurs. On Saturday there are 3 Bowl plays up one is the 6* 19-0 Fiesta Bowl and 2 more best bets. In College hoops a large card is up and led by the Double perfect Conference Game of the Year and our Powerful RPI Scale system plays. In the NBA We have a top 5* Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play take the Spurs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2017)

New Years Eve card has the Final Game system play of the year in the NFL Backed with a 100% week specific system that dates to 1980. There is also the 22-0 Western Conference Game of the Year in the NBA and College hoops along with 3 more NFL Best Bets. NFL Comp play below

The Week 17 NFL Comp Play is on Denver. Game 330 at 4:25 eastern. The Chiefs are on the wrong end of a week 17 system that is 25-50 ats long term and in that system when the play against team is a dog they are 1-8 ats. The Chiefs are also 0-14 ATS as a road dog off a game as a home favorite in which they were up by at least a 7 at the half. The Broncos are 11-0 ATS as a favorite off a loss when they are playing a divisional opponent that is ahead of them in the standings. KC has not been good on the road failing to cover the last 4 and are also 0-4 ats after gaining 350+ yards. Things to do in Denver when your not going to the playoffs. Win you last home game. On Sunday we have the NBA West Conference Game of the year, the NFL week 17 Final Game Play of the year, 5-1 last 6 years, 3 more best bets with last week specific system and a Big NCAAB Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and end the year big. For the NFL Free play. Play on The Denver Broncos. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2018)

New Years Day card has 3 big Bowl Plays one of the 7* Game of the year, there is also a solid hoops card up. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on West Virginia Game 711 at 5:00 eastern. The Mountaineers are riding a 12 game win streak and come in off a solid road win over an above average Ok. St team. They are ranked 27th in scoring and 34th on defense allowing under 65 per game. They are ranked 26 in the RPI Scale with a 87 SOS. Kansas St is ranked 92nd but played a soft 254th ranked schedule. The Wildcats come in off a big upset road win at Iowa St in a game where they shot over 55%. K-St is 0-2 ats as a home dog of 4 or less and 0-3 ats vs teams who average 77 or more and 0-4 ats after scoring 80 or more. They lost their only top 50 game this year and will have a tough time with a West Virginia team that is 4-1 vs top 100 schools and has cashed 4 of 5 on Mondays and 5 of 6 vs teams with a .600 or better win percentage. Look for West Virginia to get the win. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2018)

Tuesday card up with 3 hoops plays, including the NBA Total of the week and a 5* NHL Side as we start 2018 off fast. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Phoenix at 9:05 eastern. The Suns have won 167 of 20 here over Atlanta at home and have covered 4 of 5 on Tuesdays. The Hawks are 0-4 off a win of 10 or more and 3-10 vs teams who allow 105 or more points per game. Rested home teams off a spread loss of 7 or more as a home dog like the Suns are 13-2 vs a team like the Hawks that come in of a home dog win. Look for Phoenix to take this one. On Tuesday we have powerful 4 game pack up with 2 NCAAB Court crusher plays, the NBA Total of the week and a 5* NHL Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on as we start 2018 off fast. For the NBA Free pick. Play On the Phoenix Suns. RV-GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2018)

Hump day card has the 28-0 NBA Western Conference Power lay and a 100% Total. IN College hoops the top play is a 5* Blowout with an exclusive RPI Scale system. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Illinois St plus the points at 8:00 eastern. The Red birds have won the last 4 in the series with Drake and each win was by at least 12 points. Tonight they are taking points despite a 4-0 record vs teams ranked 100-200 in the RPI Scale. The Birds are 8-2 after allowing 80 or more and 9-2 after scoring 80 or more. They have played a solid schedule ranked 27th overall. Drake has a 165 SOS and is 2-7 ats as a favorite and 0-4 vs teams ranked between 100 and 200 in the RPI Scale. Drake is 2-6 off a conference win over the last few years. Take the Points with the Red birds. On Wednesday the 28-0 NBA Western Conference Game of the month takes center stage along with a 100% NBA league wide totals system and a 5* College hoops blowout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Fee pick. Play on Illinois St plus the points. RV-GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2018)

Thursday card has the College hoops total of the Month and a 5* Late night Dominator system side. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp play is on Golden St at 10:30 eastern. The Warriors have home loss revenge on the Rockets. Houston was all out to win last night at Orlando, they probably realize without Harden even at home this would be a hard game to get. In fact Home dogs with no rest and a 190 or higher total that scored 110 or more as a road favorite vs an opponent like the Warriors are failing to cover 84% since 1995. The Warriors are 5-1 straight up and ats here in Houston. Look for the Warriors to come out and play tonight. On Thursday contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the NCAAB Total of the Month and the 5* Late night bailout Court crusher in College hoops. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Golden St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2018)

Friday card has a Rare 6( NCAAB Court crusher and the NBA 100% Eastern Conference Total of the month headlining the card. NHL system play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Winnipeg Jets at 8:05 eastern. The Jets fit a 79-40 rest system that pertains to teams at home off a loss with 2 days rest. Winnipeg has won 12 of 16 at home vs Buffalo and are 20-6 at home of late. The Jets are 11-5 vs losing teams. The Sabres do not play well on the road and are 25-74 with no rest and they are 2-12 vs winning teams and have dropped 6 of 9 on Fridays. Play on Winnipeg. On Friday a rare 6* NCAAB Blowout system is up and the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the month with a 100% system. Start the weekend big with another powerful card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free NHL play. Take The Jets. RV- GC sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2018)

Saturday card has the NFL Wild card Play of the Year and a top 5* side in the other game. In Hoops the NBA Revenge Game of the Month and a powerful NCAAB Card with top RPI Scale system plays. NBA Comp below

 The NBA Comp play is on Sacramento at 10:05 eastern plus the points over Denver. This is a solid spot here for the Kings who have lost 3 straight after beating Cleveland. They apply to a solid system that plays on home teams with 3+ days of rest vs a team with no rest off a home game. The King are 8-2 ats with 3+ days rest and Catch Denver coming in off a home game with Utah. Look for the Kings to cover. On Saturday the NFL Wild card play of the year is up as well as 1 5* side as we have powerful systems in both games. In The NBA We have the Revenge Game of the Month and a powerful NCAAB Card with our exclusive RPI Scale system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free Pick. Take the Points with Sacramento. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2018)

Sunday card has a rare 6* NFL 100% system side, and a Top totals play, in the NBA the Game of the Week and another NCAAB RPI Scale power play and NHL. Late PAC 12 Play below.

The NCAAB PAC 12 Play is on USC at 10:00 eastern. The Trojans are ranked 37 in the RPI scale and have played the 14th toughest schedule. They are 5-1 vs teams like Stanford that are ranked between 100 and 200. The Cardinal is ranked 179 and have a 167 SOS. They are 0-3 vs top 50 schools and are 1-6 ats if the total is 150 to 160, 1-4 ats vs teams who average 77 or more, and 3-10 ats after allowing 80 or more. USC has covered 15 of 20 on the road if the total is 150 to 155 and they are 19-2 vs losing teams so we will lay the points here. On Sunday in NFL Action we have a top level highest rated 6* side release backed with an exclusive 100% system. There is also a top play total, the NBA Game of the week and a 5* NHL Play along with another top NCAAB RPI Scale system winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on USC. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2018)

National Championship Monday is here and we have a 5* Top Play total in this BIG SEC Clash. There is also a top 5* Perfect System NBA Side. NBA Comp total below.

The NBA comp Play is on the Over in the Cleveland and Minnesota game. Rotation numbers 705/708 at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a powerful league wide system that plays over for road teams like the Cavs that scored and allowed 120 or more in their last game if the total is 200 or higher tonight and the opponent scored 110 or more at home which Minnesota accomplished in their blowout win last out putting up 116. Look for an up tempo game here. In the series these two have flown over the last 4 times. Look for more of the same. Play this game over the total. On Monday we have 2 big 5* Plays up. The National Championship Totals system and 5* NBA Double system power side with a lead system that is 13-0 since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big. For the NBA Comp play take Cleveland and Minnesota over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2018)

Wednesday card has the 100% NCAAB College hoops Game of the Month and a 27-2 Road warrior RPI Scale play. In the NBA we have a Totals play from a System that is undefeated over the past 24 seasons. NBA Comp side below

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on Washington at 7:05 eastern. The Wizards have revenge for one of their worst losses in franchise history a 116-69 beat down in Utah. Washington is a solid home team and they are 5-1 ats at home with 3+ days rest and have covered 4 of 5 off a loss. The Jazz are a lousy 3-17 on the road and 0-5 ats on the road vs a team with a .600 or better win percentage. The Jazz are also 0-5 ats on the road on Hump day. Look fore the Wizards to serve up revenge on a cold platter. On Hump day the NCAAB Game of the Month headlines along with a 27-2 RPI Scale road warrior side and the NBA TV Totals system on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2018)

Thursday College Hoops card has 3 Big Plays one is the West Coast Conference Game of the Year. Last nights top play cashed nice with Villanova. There is also a Solid NBA System play up in late action. NBA Afternoon comp play below.

 The NBA Comp Play is on Philadelphia at 3:05 eastern. This game is played in London with the Sixers as the designated home team. Both teams have 4 and 5 days off. So we take the Database to check our extended rest systems. Here are the findings. Since 2010 Designated home teams like the Sixers with 4 or more days rest that have 3 or more days rest after this game have covered 10 straight times. These teams are 4-0 ats since 1995 if they allowed 90 or less last out. Road favorites like the Celtics that have 4 or more days rest and allowed 90 or less as a road favorite in their last game are 0-4 ats since 1995. The Celtics are 0-3 straight up on the road with 3 or more days rest. . Based on the technical data we will take the couple of points with Philadelphia. On Thursday the West Coast Conference Game of the year headlines along with a powerful College card and a Perfect system late NBA Play. Wednesday top play on Villanova cashes out. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play take the points with the Sixers- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2018)

Sat: NFL has Rare 6* Total and a 22-0 5* NFL System going early. NFL Division round 11-4 last 3 years. NCAAB RPI Scale top plays up along with NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month. NCAB Comp play below


The NCAAB comp play is on Hofstra. Game 579 at 4:00 eastern. The Pride are off a solid upset win over Towson last out and now take on a dismal Drexel team that is ranked 252 in the RPI Scale with a 22 SOS. Hofstra is ranked 84 with a 78 SOS. They have won 5 of 6 on the road vs teams ranked 100 or worse and they have covered 6 of 9 as a road favorite of 3 or less. The Pride have won 4 of 5 in the series. Drexel lost their only home game to a top 100 team and they are 4-18 In January games, 3-22 in the 2nd half of a season vs a winning team, 4-19 vs teams who average 77 or more and 1-4 ats as a home dog of 3 or less. Look for Hofstra to win and cover. On Saturday we take out 11-4 NFL 3 year divisional record on the line with a huge 6* 100% totals system and a 22-0 NFL Side system 5*. In the NBA we have the 100% Western Conf. Game of the Month and our Exclusive NCAAB RPI Scale top system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free college hoops play. Take Hofstra. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 14, 2018)

Sunday Headliner is the 2018 NFL Playoff Game of the Year leading a 3 game NFL Card that has both sides and a 34-0 Totals system as well as a 5* Late NBA Play and NCAAB. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Sunday is on New Orleans at 3:05 eastern. The Pelicans have home loss revenge on NY and did win by 14 here last season. They are 10-5 vs losing teams while the Knicks are 5-12 vs winning teams and 1-5 in January. From the database we are playing on rested road favorites that won and covered as a home favorite and scored and allowed 110 or more in that win vs a team like NY that comes in off a road dog loss while scoring 100 or more. These road favorites cover over 80% long term. Look for the Pelicans to take this one. On Sunday we have 3 big NFL Plays up including the highest rated 2018 Playoff Game of the Year and a totals system that has cashed 34 straight times.. There is also a perfect system NBA Play and NCAAB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free play. Take New Orleans. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2018)

Monday hoops card is up and led by the 100% NBA Total of the Month along with an NCAAB 95% Power System play. Sunday top plays cash out. College hoops comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Wright St at 4:00 eastern. Wright St is rolling as they are 5-0 in conference and have won 13 of 15 including a pair of upset road wins the last two. The Home team has covered 15 of 22 in the series with Youngstown St and they are 5-1 ats of late vs losing teams. Youngstown St is off a close loss and they are a terrible 4-17 to the spread after scoring 90 or more and 2-8 ats after allowing 90 or more. They ahve failed to cover 4 of the last 5 vs teams with a .600 or better win percentage. Look for Wright St to cover. On Monday a powerful hoops card is up and led by the 100% NBA Total of the Month a Big Dominator system side and Our NCAAB Power System Plays which are on a 16-7 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College hoops free pick. Play on Wright St. RV- GC- sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2018)

Hump day card has the 100% NCAAB Missouri Valley Conference Game of the year headlining the college hoops. In NBA We have the NBA Total of the week, a 100% road warrior system and a 94% dog system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Utah at 10:05 eastern. The Jazz are off a blowout home loss and will look to rebound here in Sacramento tonight where they have won 4 of the last 5. The Jazz and rested road teams that are off a home favored spread loss by 14 or more are 100% to the spread since 1995 vs a team like Sacramento that comes home off a road spread win as a dog of 10 or more despite scoring under 90 points, provided they had 15 or less turnovers in that road game. The Jazz won the last time they were here by 30. The Kings have lost 5 straight and start a 6 game road trip after this and they look like a dead team right now. Look for the Jazz to take this one. On Wednesday The Missouri Valley Conference Game of the Year is up in in College hoops along with a big 3 game NBA pack led by the NBA Total of the week. contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with Utah. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thursday card has a rare 100% Highest rated 6* play in the NBA and a Powerful NCAAB Card led by the Conference USA Top play and our exclusive RPI Scale systems. NHL Play below

The NHL Play is on St. louis at 7:35 eastern. The Blues have won 38 of 55 on the road vs a team with a losing home record and won 6-0 the last time they were here in Ottawa. The Blues fit a long term road favorite system that is 799-566. They have won 11 of 15 on Thursdays. Ottawa has lost 7 of 8 vs the West conference ad is 0-4 with 3+ days rest. The Senators have dropped 7 of 9 on thursday and 10 of 15 after scoring 4 or more goals. Look for the Blues to take this one. On Thursday our jead play is a rare 6* Highest rated NBA Top play form a huge undefeated system dating back over 23 years. Last night we cashed our big Missouri Valley Conf. play in NCAAB. Tonight we have 3 more bigs up one is a top play in the Conference USA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the NHL Free pick. play on St. Louis. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2018)

Friday card has the BIG 10 Game of the Month and a Powerful NBA Play from 90% league wide system that dates to 1995. NCAAB Comp play below

On Friday the NCAAB Comp play is on Canisius at 9:00 eastern. The Golden Griffins are 3-1 to the spread as a road favorite of 3 or less and have won 5 straight on Fridays. They have an RPI Scale edge as they are ranked 157 compared to 228 for Manhattan. Canisius has also played a tougher schedule. Manhattan is just 6-26 vs winning teams and 3-10 on Fridays. Canisius has won 3 straight in the seres and is 8-1 as a favorite. Play on Canisiius tonight. On Friday teh BIG 10 Game of the Month headlines in hoops along with a 90% NBA Power system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College hoops play take Canisius. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 21, 2018)

NFL Championship Sunday Card Menu



Appetizer- 5* Perfect System NBA play with a 100% Angle



Entrée- NFL Playoff Total Of the Year with a 21- Angle



Dessert- Highest Rated 6* NFC Triple system Championship Side



On Sunday the NCAAB Comp Play is on Loyola Chicago at 4:00 eastern. Loyola is ranked 67 in the RPI Scale and has won 4 of 5 vs teams ranked 100 to 200 like Valparaiso. On the road they are 6-3 this season and they have won 8 of 11 vs winning teams, In games off a win vs conference teams they are 15-5 to the spread and in January they are 4-1. Valparaiso is 0-3 vs teams ranked 50 to 100 and 0-6 as a dog this year, losing 3 of 4 after scoring 60 or less. Look for Loyola to take this one today. On Championship Sunday the NFL Playoff total of the year headlines along with a rare 6* Top play side. In the NBA a Double Perfect 5* leads the hoops card. Championship Sunday plays 7-1 the last 4 years. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Loyola Chicago. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 22, 2018)

Monday card is led by the 100% NBA Game Of the Month backed with a perfect system dating to 1995. There is also a big NHL system that is 49-7. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Maryland at 7:30 eastern. The Terrapins are 11-1 when favored this season and they have a solid 48 RPI scale rank.They are 8-0 vs teams ranked between 100 and 200. Indiana is ranked 114 and is winless at 0-5 vs top 50 teams and 0-3 ats as a home dog of late. Maryland has covered 16 of 22 in January games the past years. The Hoosiers not close to as good as they have been in years past and were just mauled by Michigan St on Friday. Look for Maryland to take this one. On Monday the NBA Perfect system play of the month is up and a big NHL Power play from a 49-7 long term system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com at at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Monday free play. Make it Maryland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2018)

Tuesday card headliner plays include the 45=3 NHL System Game of the Month, the 100% NBA Total of the Week and late 5* Perfect system Side. In College Hoops a solid RPI Scale SEC Play is up. NCAAB Live dog play below

The NCAAB Live dog in on Bowling Green at 8:00 eastern. The Falcons are 7-3 on the road and 8-0 this year vs teams like Northern Illinois that are ranked 200 or worse. Bowling Green is 2-0 as a road dog of 3 or less and 6-1 after allowing 80 or more points and 5-1 vs losing teams. NIU is ranked 236 in the RPI Scale and they are 0-3 vs teams ranked 100 to 200. They have failed to cover 8 of 11 here at home in this series and are a dismal 2-7 vs winning teams. Play on Bowling Green. On Tuesday we have the 45-3 NHL system Game of the Month, a big 5* NBA Side and the NBA Total of the week. In NCAAB Action the lead play is a Powerful SEC RPI Scale dominator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-52659 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play take the Points with Bowling Green. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2018)

Hump day card has the NCAAB Triple perfect Dog of the Month, a powerful totals play and two big NBA Plays. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on the Over in the Toronto at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers at 7:35 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that plays over for rested road favorites of 200 or more that are off a -4 or less road favored spread loss by 14+ points, vs an opponent like the Hawks that covered at home. These game average 233 points per game since 1995. Toronto has gone over the last 3 times with 3+ days rest and 9 of the last 10 on the road. Atlanta,is 3-0 over at home after allowing 90 or less at home in their last game..Play this one over. On Hump day the College hoops Triple perfect Dog of the month headlines the college card and in the NBA A late night 5* top play from a 100% league wide system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. take the Hawks and Raptors to play over the total RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2018)

Thursday card has a rare 6* NCAAB Total, a 5* College hoops Late night Blowout and as Power system side in the SMU at U.Conn Game and an NHL System play NCAAB Comp play below


The comp Play is on Arizona. Game 550 at 8:30 eastern. The Wildcats are in red circle alert mode here as they look to avenge a loss to Colorado their only loss since November 24th. In that loss they shot just 38% while allowing a season high54% to Colorado. The Buffaloes are 0-2 vs top 50 RPI Scale road teams with both losses by a combined 42 points. Colorado is 0-7 ats in their last 7 road dog losses. Arizona is 10-0 at home and will be focused here after squeaking by Stanford on the road last out. Arizona has covered 6 of 8 as a home favorite from -12 to -15 Look for Arizona to coast. On Thursday we have a super rare 6* College hoops totals play headlining the card along with a 5* Late night Blowout and an early play in the SMU at U. Conn game. There is also a powerful NHL Play up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play take Arizona. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2018)

Friday card has the NBA 100% Central Division Game of the year, along with a 100% Total and a Powerful College Hoops side. Ivy league play below.

The Ivy league play is on Harvard plus a point or two at 7:00 eastern, Harvard has covered 3 of 4 as a dog and the visiting team in their series with Yale has covered 10 of 11. Harvard has done well on this court covering the last 6 times. They have a solid RPI Scale advantage and Yale is 0-5 vs team ranked between 100 and 200. Yale has failed to cover 6 of 7 as a home favorite and will have trouble scoring against an excellent top 50 defensive squad like Harvard. Take Harvard in this one. On Friday the NBA Central Division 100% Game of the Year headlines 1 3 game NBA Pack that also has a perfect totals system. In College hoops we have another top play with 9 power angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Friday free play Play on Harvard. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2018)

Saturday card has the Mountain West Conf. Game of the Year and 3 more NCAAB Best Bets. In The NBA We have the TV Total of the Year and a 5* Court crusher system. NCAAB Totals Play below

The NCAAB Totals Play is on the Over in the St. Johns at Butler game AT 2:30 Eastern. These two put up 196 points here last season and The Red Storm are allowing 82 points per game in conference action. They have flown over in 7 of 9 on the road with a 145 to 150 point total. Butler averages 88 points per game here and has gone over in 9 of 10 at home and 3 of 3 after allowing an opponent to shoot under 40% This game also applies to a nifty totals system that has gone over to a 64-41 record. Look for this game to play over the total. On Saturday a big NCAAB Card is up and led by the Mountains West Conference Game of the Year and 2 big 5* Sides. In The NBA The TV Total of the year from a 100% system is up in prime time on ABC as well as a big Court Crusher system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free Play. Take St. Johns and Butler to play over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2018)

Sunday card has the ACC Game of the Month headlining the NCAAB Card, we have a side Selection on the Pro Bowl and 2 big NBA Plays one is the Western Conference 100% Game of the Month. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB comp play is on Northern Kentucky at 1:00 eastern. North Kentucky is off a home favored loss to Oakland on Friday and this is a much easier spot against a weak Detroit team that has allowed opponents to shoot 50% or better in 5 straight games allowing 84 or more in all 5 of those games. Detroit hung in at home losing by 2 to NKU earlier in the year. This one will be much worse for them as they are 0-4 ats on the road vs teams with a winning home record. The Norse are 6-1 ats at home vs teams that are under .400 on the road and 9-1 ats on Sundays. Look for a big win from Northern Kentucky. On Sunday the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month is up along with a top play in the ACC and a Pro Bowl side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Northern Kentucky. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2018)

Monday card has the 17-0 NBA Eastern Conference Total of the year and the BIG 10 Game of the Month headlining the hoops card. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Milwaukee at 8:05 eastern. Both the Bucks and Sixers have no rest for this one.. That kicks in a league wide system that plays on home teams with a 200 or higher total with no rest that are not favored by 10 or more that won as a road favorite of 4 or less vs an opponent that was a road dog o4 or less. These home teams are 8-0 ats. The Bucks have blowout loss revenge and are 5-0 with 4 spread wins at home with no rest. The Sixers have failed to cover 3 of 4 with no rest. Play on The Bucks. On Monday the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the year is up along with the BIG 10 Game of the Month is college hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Milwaukee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2018)

Tuesday NCAAB Card has a big 5* RPI Scale power system and the NBA Double perfect system Game of the Week headlining. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp play is on Golden St. at 9:05 eastern. The Jazz are off a pair of dog wins but have lost the last 2 here vs the Warriors by 11 and 26 points. Utah has rest for this one but rest is rust in this case as we play against home dogs of 5 or more with 3+ days of rest with a 200 or higher total that covered by 7 or more as a road dog of 5 or more vs a team like the Warriors that scored 100 or more last out. Golden St has won and covered the last 3 in the series and have been solid on the road this season. The Warriors also fit a secondary system that plays on road favorites that have scored 104 or more over the last 3 games. Play on Golden St. On Tuesday another powerful Hoops card takes center stage and is led by the Double perfect NBA System play of the Week and a massive 5* NCAAB RPI Scale system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Go with the Warriors RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2018)

Thursday card has the 19-0 NCAAB Souther Conference Game of the Year and 3 more best bets in College hoops. In the NBA We have the perfect system NBA Total of the Week. NCAAB Comp Play below.


The NCAAB comp play is on Middle Tenn. St. at 8:00 eastern. The blue Raiders have won and covered all 7 meetings with Old Dominion and they have a much better RPI Rank at #25 compared to 89 for the Monarchs. The real difference though is in the Strength of Schedule as Old Dom has played the 265th toughest while M.T has played the 52nd ranked SOS. They are 2-0 as a road dog of 3 or less and have covered 8 of 9 vs teams that allow 65 or less. They are 23-4 after allowing 65 or less points and 4-1 after scoring 80 or more. Old Dom is 1-3 as a home favorite of 3 or less and is 0-4 ats after scoring 80 or more as well being 0-2 vs top 50 teams. Make it middle Tennessee St plus the points. On Thursday we hit the ground running in February with the 19-0 Southern Conference Highest rated Play of the year along with 3 more RPI Scale Power Systems and the 5* Perfect system NBA Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the 2-3 points with Middle Tennessee st. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 2, 2018)

Friday card has the Rare 6* triple Perfect Highest Rated NBA Top play and a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale power System Side as we get Super Bowl weekend started off fast. NCAAB Ivy league Play below

The Ivy League comp play on Friday is on Harvard at 7:05 eastern. Harvard has a chance to get back to .500 here tonight and they have several factors on their side. The Crimson have a much better ranking at 156 than Columbia does at 305th. They have covered 5 straight on the road and 17 of 22 in conference action. When playing teams under .500 they are 22-8 and 7-2 vs teams ranked worse than 200. After scoring 80+ points they are 5-1. Columbia is 0-4 vs teams ranked 100 to 200 and 1-5 after scoring 80 or more. they have failed to cover 6 of 7 vs teams under .500 and 4 of 5 on Fridays. lay the small number with Harvard. Super Bowl weekend is finally here and to headline the Friday card we have an ultra rare 6* Highest Rated NBA Play backed with a 100% system and 2 undefeated Angles. In College hoops there is a top 5* RPI scale power System Side up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Ivy league play. Take Harvard. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 3, 2018)

Saturday card has the 2018 NCAAB Highest rated Total of the Year, the SEC Game of the Month, the 5* Late night Bailout, the 100% Revenge system and a Live dog that wins outright. In the NBA a Double perfect totals system and more. NBA Matinee play below.

The NBA comp play is on the LA. Clippers at 3:30 eastern. The Clippers fit a 75% long term system that plays on home favorites of 5 or more with a 200 or higher total that failed to cover as a home dog vs an opponent off road dog spread loss like the Bulls. Chicago has lost and failed to cover the last 4 and has allowed back to back 53% or higher shooting games to their opponent. The Clippers have covered 15 of 17 when they win as a favorite and the winning team has covered 24 straight in this series. On Saturday we have our 2018 College Basketball Total of the Year, a Big revenge system side, the SEC Game of the Month, live dog with bite play and a 5* Late night bailout. There is a double perfect NBA Total and a perfect system dominator side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put this powerful card on your side. For the NBA Free Play. Play on the LA. Clippers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2018)

Super Bowl Highest Rated release is up with 4 Perfect systems and Multiple Power Angles and Historical data up now along with all the props. In Hoops we have the PAC 12 Play of the Month and a 5* NBA Side. NCAAB Total of the year cashes on Saturday. NCAAB Comp play below.



The NCAAB Comp play for Super Bowl Sunday is on Tulane plus the 2-3 points. Tulane is much better this year then in years past and already stunned Temple on the road as a 10 point dog. The Green Wave are 3-0 straight up a as home dogs and 3-0 at home with a 140-145 point total. They have won 9 of 12 here this year. Temple is off their biggest win in Years shocking Wichita St last out. Temple may bounce big here and even with Home loss revenge they have failed to cover 4 of 5. They are 0-2 on he road with a 140 to 145 point total and have failed to cover 14 of 19 as a favorite. This line shoots up to +3.5 and we will unit rate this play. Ride the Green Wave tonight. On Super Sunday we have a Huge Highest Rated Release going with 4 amazing perfect systems and over a dozen angles and historical Super Bowl specific indicators. In Hoops we have the PAC 12 Game of the Month and a 5* Perfect system NBA Play. Congrats to those with us on Saturday cashing our NCAAB Total of the Year. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Tulane plus the 2-3 points. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2018)

Monday card has 2 big NBA Plays one is a 100% 5* System play and the other has 2 big solid systems. In College hoops we have a Powerful Big 10 Play. Congrats to those with us yesterday cashing the Super Bowl and PAC 12 Top plays. NBA Totals play below.

The NBA Comp Totals Play is on the Over in the Charlotte at Denver game at 9:05 eastern. The Hornets have no rest and now have to play in the thin air of Denver tonight after holding off Phoenix last night. The Hornets are 4-1 over with no rest on the road after a road spread loss. In fact road dogs with no rest that were road favorites last night are 84% to the over vs an opponent that scored 100 or more and covered by 10 or more as a home dog like Denver.. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Monday we have another BIG 10 Banger and 2 Powerful NBA Plays one is rated at 5*. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take the over in the Denver vs Charlotte game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2018)

Hump day Card has a rare 6* NCAAB Just the 2nd one this year in NCAAB. There are also 3 more best bets the NBA Game of the Week and a 5* late night NBA Total. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on George Washington plus the points at 7:00 eastern. The Colonials are home for Lasalle. They are 3-1 at home vs teams ranked 100 to 200 in the RPI Scale. The home team has covered 6 straight in this series. Lasalle has failed to cover 21 of 28 on the road and 8 of the last 9 overall. The Explorers have lost 3 of the last 4 as a road favorite and 15 of the last 19 here at George Washington including 6 straight. Look for the Colonials to cash in this one. On Wednesday we have just out 2nd 6* in NCAAB Action the first one cashed out. There are also 3 more RPI scale best bet systems and the NBA 100% Game of the Week and a 5* Late night 5* Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the NCAAB Free pick. Take the points with George Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2018)

Thursday card led by the 100% ACC Game of the year on ESPN and NBA Power system plays. NBA Com play below

The NBA Comp play is on Portland at 10:05 eastern. The Blazers have covered in 4 of 5 at home vs losing teams, and are 4-1 ats vs South East division teams. Charlotte has home loss revenge but is just 2-11 in that scenario and 0-6 ats off 3+ games that went under. There is also a solid system from the database in this game that plays on rested home favorites that are off a road dog spread loss by 10 or more points if they allowed 100 or more and their opponent is off a road dog spread loss by 7 or more ands scored 100 or more. These home teams cover over 80% long term. With the winning teams 23-1 to the spread we will play on Portland tonight. On Thursday on ESPN the ACC Game of the Year takes center stage and headlines the College card. There is also a Powerful NBA League wide System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-6269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Portland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2018)

Friday card has the Non Conference 100% Game of the Month and a 24-1 Power system. In College Hoops we have a 24-2 Ivy league Stat Indicator. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Com play is on Kent St plus the 5 points at 9:00 eastern. Kent has controlled the series with Ball st as they are 11-1 straight up and to the spread and 6-0 on the road. Ball St is 0-4 ats with road loss revenge and a lousy 9-29 ats as a favorite.The Cardinals are 0-3 ats after scoring 60 or less points. Kent is 3-1 off a conference loss. Look for Kent to keep this one close and get the cover. On Friday we have a pair of NBA Power systems. One is the Non conference Game of the Month, the other is a 24-1 to the spread. In College hoops we have a stat indicator that has cashed 24 of 26 in Ivy league Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the NCAAB free play. take the points with Kent. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2018)

Saturday card has the West Coast Conference Game of the Year, and our NCAAB Total of the month as well 4 more exclusive RPI Scale Power systems and the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp play for Saturday is on the Milwaukee Bucks at 7:05 eastern. We will lay the points here as the Bucks have won 6 straight vs losing teams and take on an Orlando team that fits a league wide system that plays against certain home dogs off 3 straight dog wins. The Magic have failed to cover 7 of 10 on Saturdays and 8 of 12 off a dog win. Look for the Bucks to cash out in this one. On Saturday a powerful hoops card is up and led by the West Coast Conference Play of the Year in the big one on ESPN. There is also the NCAAB Total of the Month and 4 more Exclusive RPI Scale Power system Plays. In the NBA The 100% Western Conference Game of the Month headlines. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Make it Milwaukee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2018)

Sunday card has the Triple Perfect BIG 10 Game of the Month, and a Powerful NBA Card with a Big 5* Undefeated system play and a 94% Total. There is also an NHL League wide system play. NBA Early Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Toronto at 1:00 eastern. The Raptors won here in Charlotte by 18 earlier in the season and are better now then they were then. Toronto has won and covered 4 straight and averages 110 on the road. They fit a solid 86% system that plays on rested road favorites that won and covered as a 10+ point home favorite while scoring 110 or more and allowing 90 or less. Charlotte has failed to cover 17 of 23 as a dog, 5 of 6 vs Atlantic Division teams and 6 of the last 8 vs winning teams. Look for Toronto to take this one. On Sunday a Large card is up and led by the BIG 10 Triple Perfect Game of the Month, 2 big NBA Plays one a 5* Perfect system play and a 94% totals system. We also have another big NHL Ice crusher system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp Play. Take Toronto. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2018)

Monday card has a Super Rare 6* NBA Totals System and the NCAAB Big 12 Game of the Month. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on the Chicago Black hawks at 9:05 eastern. Chicago fits a nice long term hockey system with a 15% Return investment and they are 9-0 vs Arizona which includes a pair of wins this season, Arizona has lost 21 of 17 at home and 0-8 at home off a home game. The Coyotes are 11-29 with revenge and 5-20 off a non conference game. Look for Chicago to take another from Arizona. On Monday the 6* 100% NBA Totals system top play alert takes center stage along with the Triple perfect Big12 Game of the Month. Start the week big in baskets. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Chicago. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2018)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Game of the Month and the NBA Total of the Week headlining a powerful card.

The College basketball comp play is on St. Bonaventure at 7:00 eastern. The Bonnies are laying 2 here tonight at La Salle and they are ranked 43 in the RPI Scale compared to 188 for La Salle who us 1-6 vs top 100 ranked teams, 3-10 vs teams over .500 and 5-20 long term vs an opponent that averages 77 or more points per game. St. Bonaventure is 24-3 vs losing teams and 5-1 after scoring 80+ points in their last game. So we have no problem laying the small number here. Play on St. Bonaventure. On Tuesday the NCAAB Game of the Month leads a strong college card the NBA Total of the week with a 100% League wide scoring system headlines the NBA Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB free pick. Play on St. Bonaventure. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 14, 2018)

Valentines Day Massacre card has the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the year and a 100% Total. In College Hoops we have a 5* Blowout and 3 more best bets. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on Memphis at 8:05 eastern. The Grizzles have covered 9 of 11 at home and they catch the Thunder who have no rest and hosted Cleveland last night. Road teams with no rest off a home game with Cleveland are 0-3 ats vs a team off a spread loss. Home teams with rest and 4+ days of rest upcoming and off a road spread loss and allowed 110 or more vs a team off a home game are 100% to the spread as a conference home dog. Make it Memphis. On Hump day we bring the bang with the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the year and a perfect totals system, both from Exclusive systems pertaining to last games before the All Star break. In NCAAB Action we have top 5* Side and 3 more best bests. Jump on this Valentines Day Massacre card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play, Go with the Grizzlies. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2018)

Thursday card has the 2018 PAC 12 Triple perfect Game of the year along with 3 more RPI Scale system plays, the NHL Game of the Month and Another Big 5* NBA Side. NCAAB Comp play below

 The NCAAB Comp play for Thursday is on Rider at 7:0 eastern. Rider should coast in this game. they have covered 10 of 14 vs losing teams like Siena and 8 of 11 after scoring 80 or more, Rider has covered 9 of 13 in conference games and has a big talent edge on a Siena team that has failed to cover 7 of 10 on the road and 10 of 14 in conference games. Siena also fits a negative NCAAB System that plays against losing road dogs that are off an upset home dog win. Siena shocked Iona last out but have failed to cover 5 of 7 off a win and will revert back to their dismal form in this one. Play on Rider. On Thursday the headliner play is the 2018 PAC 12 Game of the year. There is also the NHL Game of the Month with a powerful long term system, a 5* NBA Perfect system that pertains to games before the All star break and 3 more NCAAB RPI scale sides. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with Rider. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 17, 2018)

Saturday our 2018 7* College Basketball Game of the Year headlines a powerful 5 game Card. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Over in the Toronto at Pittsburgh game at 7:05 eastern. Expect a high scoring game here between two teams that have several offensive weapons. The first game between these two netted 7 goals and we van expect more of that tonight. The Leafs are on fire and have flown over in 3 straight and 6 of 8 on 2 days rest. Pittsburgh has played over the total in 5 of 6 off a 3+ game win streak and is averaging nearly 4 goals here at home. Play this one over the total. On Saturday the highest rated 7* 2018 NCAAB Game of the Year is up and backed with a huge 100% system and several top angles. There are 4 more plays up including a 5* Total a Big East and SEC 5* Sides and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Take Toronto and Pittsburgh over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2018)

Sunday card has the Big 10 Game of the Month and a Powerful 5* NCAAB RPI Scale Power System side. American Athletic conference comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Sunday is on Cincinnati at 4 eastern. The Bearcats just had their 16 game win streak snapped. They are however 7-1 straight up and ats of late vs winning teams and 2-0 at home vs top 50 teams. They have covered 3 of 4 at home with a 140 to 145 point total and are on a 5-1 home spread run. Wichita is 0-2 vs top 50 RPI Scale road teams and they have failed to cover 5 of 6 when they lose as a dog and are 1-4 ats on the road vs .600 or better teams, They have scored 90 or more in back to back games but will face a tough Cincy defense that allows just 56 points per game. We will back the Bearcats today. On Sunday the BIG 10 Game of the Month and a powerful 5* RPI Scale power system play headline the card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free play. Take Cincinnati. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2018)

Monday card has the NHL Total of the Month and a Powerful NCAAB RPI Scale system winner in College hoops. NCAAB Comp totals play below.

The NCAAB Totals play tonight is on the under in the Detroit at Illinois Chicago game. These two have stayed under in 10 of 13 and 5 straight. Illinois Chicago has stayed under in 6 of 8 vs teams like Detroit that average 77+ points per game. Detroit has gone under in 6 of 9 on the road when the total is 150 to 160 and 5 of 7 when playing with home loss revenge. Detroit has also stayed under in 6 of 7 vs winning teams. Look for this one to be lower scoring than expected. On Monday we have our NHL Total of the Month. Long term NHL Totals are 44-20. In College hoops we have a powerful NCAAB RPI Scale system winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Totals Play we are going under in the Detroit vs Illinois Chicago game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2018)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Game of the Week, a 5* RPI Scale Dominator and the Mountain West Game of the Month. NCAAB Comp play below


The NCAAB Comp play is on Arkansas at 9:00 eastern. The Razorbacks are ranked slightly better in the RPI Scale at 18 then Kentucky is at 25. However, the home to road dichotomy between these teams is where the real difference is. Kentucky shows flashes of solid play but are clearly not as good as in years past and they struggle on the road where they are 4-7 and 1-4 vs top 50 teams with all 4 of those loses by 9 or more. In fact Kentucky is 1-15 ats when they lose as a road dog. They are 1-9 ats on the road with a 153 to 160 point total the last few seasons. The Wildcats have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs teams who average 77 or more per game. Arkansas is 14-5 ats when they win and they have won and covered 4 straight. Arkansas is 14-1 at home this season. The winning team in this series has covered 14 straight. Arkansas has revenge and should get the cover tonight. On Tuesday a powerful card is up and has the Mountain West Conf. Game of the Month a Big 5* RPI Scale power system and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College hoops free play. Take Arkansas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2018)

Hump day Power Card led by the Big West Game of the Year going late and a Pair of early 5* Sides on in the Big East. NCAAB BIG 12 Dog below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Iowa St plus the 6.5 points at 8:00 eastern. Iowa St has won all 5 here at home in the series with TCU and they have covered 20 of 28 long term with revenge for a loss of 20 or more. The Cyclones have covered 6 straight at home vs an opponent like TCU that has a losing road record. TCU Crushed Iowa St at home earlier in the season shooting over 60%. However, the Frogs are 0-2 in the road vs top 50 teams and 0-7 ats off a win and have failed to cover 7 of 10 as a road favorite from -3 to -7. Iowa St has won 4 of 6 at home vs top 50 RPI Scale teams and the home team in this series has covered 4 straight. Take the points with the Cyclones. On Wednesday the BIG West Game Of the year headlines along with an Early 5* Big East plays and a 5* RPI Scale revenge system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or art 646-269-5269 to jump on and get on the giving end of Hump day. For the NCAAB free play. Take the 6.5 points with Iowa St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2018)

Double 6* Thursday as we have 2 highest rated plays one In NCAAB with 3 perfect angles and systems and an exclusive NBA 6* Post All star break extended rest system and total. There is a big card up with several high end plays. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Cincinnati at 7:00 eastern. The Bearcats have lost 2 straight following a 16 game win streak, Tonight they should coast in this game as they are 5-0 vs RPI ranked teams from 100 to 200 with every win by 15 or more and by 30 or more in 2 home games vs these teams. Last out they allowed a season high 52% from the field. They will be much better on defense against a struggling a Huskies team that is 0-10 vs top 50 teams with every loss a blowout. The Huskies are 0-5 ats on the road and Cincy is 5-1 ats off a spread loss. Look for Cincy to cover. On Thursday 2 highest rated 6* Play headline a a huge card with Several high end plays. In NCAAB A triple perfect 6* is up along with 4 more best bets. In The NBA we have an Exclusive 100% Back from the break system side and a 100% totals system. Jump on now and put the power of this industry leading data on your side. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Cincinnati. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2018)

Friday card has 3 NCAAB Power plays one is the Game of the Week along with a big 10 Side. In the NBA We have out Exclusive back from the Break play of the year. These post All star break systems are hitting 78% the last 3 Years. NBA Comp totals play below


The NBA comp play is on the over in the Minnesota at Houston game at 8:05 eastern. These two have gone over 13 of 14 times.The Wolves are 10-2 over vs. a team with a winning straight up record. They are 6-0 after scoring 100 or more and 4 of 4 when their opponent scored 100 or more. Houston is 8 of 11 over vs a team with a winning road record and 6 of 8 vs the Northwest. Finally Home teams with 4+ days rest and a 210 or higher total that were home favorites are 100% over the total since 1995 vs an opponent that scored 110 or more as a home favorite. Play this one over the total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big Friday card that has the Back from the Break NBA Play of the year from a 100% System and 3 big NCAAB Plays. For our comp play take Minnesota and Houston to play over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2018)

Saturday headliners include the BIG 12 Game of the Year and the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month. There are also 4 more Top Play Bet Bets in NCAAB Including the ESPN Late night 5* in PAC 12 Action. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB comp play is on North Texas. Game 625 at 7:00 eastern. North Texas is 9-2 vs losing teams and FAU is 1-4 with road loss revenge and 0-4 ats as a home dog of 3 or less. The Florida Atlantic Owls are ranked 343 for offensive field goal percentage shooting 39.2% as they are one of the worst offensive teams in the country. The Mean green are 10-1 in the series winning 7 straight. They have covered 7 of 8 on the road and 8 of 11 off a loss. The Owls have failed to cover 4 of 5 at home and 6 of 8 vs conference USA. Look for North Texas to take another from Florida Atlantic as the winning team moves to 11-1 to the spread in this series. On Saturday a powerful hoops card is up and led by the 24-0 BIG 12 Game of the Year and the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month There is also a powerful NCAAB Total and the Late 5* ESPN PAC 12 Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free Play. Take North Texas. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2018)

Sunday card has a Ultra Rare Double Perfect 6* Side in College hoops along with an early Last home game power system. NBA Card has a 5* 100% system tonight on ESPN. NBA Afternoon Play below.

On Sunday the NBA Comp play is on Detroit plus the 4-5 points here at 1:00. The Pistons have covered 13 of 15 on the road vs a team with a winning home record. Today they qualify in a 91% system that plays on rested road dogs that were at home and failed to cover by 7 or more points if they had 4+ days rest prior to that loss and the opponent comes off a road game where they had no rest prior to the game like Charlotte. The Hornets upset Washington last but have failed to cover 6 of 7 after allowing 100 or more and they are 0-4 ats on Sundays. We will take the points with Detroit today. On Sunday we have a rare 6* in college hoops in afternoon action and a 100% System in the NBA on ESPN Tonight. There are also a few more best bests. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take the 4-5 points with the Pistons. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2018)

Monday card has a pair of NBA Plays and our NCAAB TV Game of the month backed with a late season system. March Madness packs ready to go. NBA Totals play below.

The NBA Totals play is on the over in the Golden St at NY. Knicks game at 7:05 eastern. This game should be a high scoring affair here tonight at the Garden. Road favorites of 5 or more with rest like the Warriors that have a 210 or higher posted total have flown over 91% of the time since 1995 if they covered by 10 or more as a home favorite of 5 or more last out the opponent played at home in their last game. The Warriors have gone over 12 of 16 after allowing 85 or less points. The Knicks are 7 of 8 over vs Western Conference teams and 4 of 5 over after allowing more than 100 points in their last game. Look for this one to go over the total tonight. Top plays sweep going 3-0 on Sunday. On Monday we have a perfect system MBA Blowout and our NCAAB TV Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Play the Warriors and Knicks over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2018)

Tuesday card has the 100% NBA Game of the Week and another powerful Last home game power system play. March Madness packs up too. NCABB Comp play below


The NCAAB comp play is on the Florida Gators plus the 2-3 points. Game 525 at 7:00 eastern. The Gators are 3-1 on the road vs top 50 teams and 3-1 with home loss revenge. They have an experienced squad and are 3-0 as a road dog of 3 or less. On Tuesdays they are 5-1 ats and the road team has covered 17 of 21 in this series with Alabama. The Tide are 0-6 ats at home vs Florida and have lost 3 straight. The Tide have failed to cover 4 of the last 5 vs teams with a .600 or better win percentage. Take the points with Florida. On Tuesday we have another solid hoops card up with the NBA Game of the week and a Powerful Last home game power system in College hoops. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. take the 2-3 points with Florida. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2018)

Thursday card has the BIG Sky Conference Game of the year and the NBA Total of the Week headlining in hoops as march Conference tournaments are underway. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Thursday is on UC. Davis at 10:00 eastern. IC. Davis will have revenge on their minds from earlier season loss in Hawaii. Davis is the better team and they are 10-1 vs teams ranked outside the top 200 in the RPI Scale. They are 7-2 ats off a spread loss and have covered 15 of 20 at home vs losing teams. In fact in games they win as a home favorite of less than they have covered10 straight times. The Rainbow Warriors have failed to cover 8 of 10 vs teams with a .600 or better win percentage and have failed to cover 4 of the last 5 in the series. Play on UC. Davis. On Thursday the Big Sky Conference Game of the Years headlines a solid hoops card that also has the 100% NBA Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and get the Madness started right. For the NCAAB Free play. Play on UC. Davis. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2018)

Friday card has the 100% Ivy League Play of the year, a Conference tournament shocker and two 5* NBA Perfect system power plays. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Samford at 7:30 eastern. The Bulldogs are 6-0 ats as a favorite this season and have a better RPI Scale rank than Chattanooga who is 0-5 away vs 200 or higher RPI scale teams. Samford is 3-0 in conference tourney opening games and has covered 6 of 7 on neutral courts. Chattanooga is 2-10 vs vs teams who average 77 or more and 2-18 as a dog. The Moccasins are 0-8 off 3+ losses. Samford has revenge in this game as well. On Friday the Ivy League 100% Game Of the Year headlines along with Conference tourney power system plays. In the NBA we have a pair of 5* Perfect system plays one is a total. Thursdays total cashed easily in the Heats Vs Lakers game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Start March Madness off big with our Exclusive data. For the NCAAB Free play take Samford. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2018)

Huge Saturday card has Last Home Game system Play of the year along with Conference Tournament Power Plays. In The NBA 2 Big 5* plays one on ABC and the other a late total both from 100% systems. SEC comp Play below.

The SEC Comp Play is on Tennessee at 6:00 eastern. The Vols have revenge in their last home game against Georgia. The Vols have won 3 straight since that loss to Georgia holding each team to under 405 shooting. That does not bode well for a Bulldogs team that averages just 64 points on the road and has failed to cover in 7 of their last 9 dog losses. Tennessee has covered 5 of 6 after shooting 50% or better, they have covered 8 of 111 on Saturdays and 7 of 8 after allowing 60 or less points last out. They have covered 12 of 16 in their favored wins and 5 of 7 with road loss revenge. Take Tennessee. On Saturday we have our highest rated triple perfect Last Game Play of the Year along with powerful conference tournament system Plays and a Pair of 5* NBA Perfect system plays. We have the ABC Primetime NBA Side and a Late night total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the SEC Comp Play. Go with Tennessee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2018)

Sunday card has a massive 6* NBA Never lost system and a 5* Perfect system total, In NCAAB There are 3 Powerful plays up including a 5* Blowout and Triple perfect total along with another last home game banger system. NCAAB Comp play below


The NCAAB Comp play is on Central Florida at 4:30 eastern. UCF has covered 10 of 12 in the series and are 5-0 straight up and ats here at home vs Tulane, The Knights are 5-0 at home vs teams ranked between 100 and 200 in the RPI scale with all of those wins by at least 9 points. They have covered the last 5 vs teams with a .400 or less win percentage and 9 of 13 off a loss. Tulane has failed to cover 30 of 44 vs winning teams, 19 of 26 on Sundays and they are 0-7 to the spread After scoring 50 or less last out. Play on Central Florida here. On Sunday another big Hoops card is up with a 6* Highest Rated NBA Side with a 5* total. In College hoops there are several best bets up including another last home game blowout system, an RPI Scale 5* Dominator and a triple perfect total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp Play. Take UCF. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 5, 2018)

Monday card has powerful Conference tournament power system Play including a top 5* going late. In the NBA The Eastern Conference Game of the month from a Rare Blowout system headlines. MAC Conference Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp play tonight is a rated 3* regular play on Miami Ohio at 7:05 eastern. The Redhawks have right back revenge here for a home loss to Ohio U on Friday. They should turn the tables here tonight as they are ranked 137 in the RPI Scale compared to 203 for Ohio. Miami O has covered 6 of 7 off a spread loss and 5-1 ats on Mondays. They have won 5 straight after allowing 505 or higher from the field. Ohio U is 0-4 ats as a road dog of 3 or less and has failed to cover 10 of 14 off a win. In the series the home team is 7-2 ats and the favorite has covered 8 of 10. Look for The Redhawks to cover. On Monday we start the week with the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Game Of the Month and our Powerful Conference Tournament power System plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free play. Make it Miami Ohio. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2018)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Horizon league Championship Play, a Late 5* Conference power System Play and the 100% NBA Game of the Week. Northeast Championship play below.

The Northeast Conference Championship play is on LIU-Brooklyn plus the 8 points at 7:00 eastern on ESPN 2. The Black birds are on Staten Island tonight to take on League leading Wagner. These two have played very close with each of the last 3 games decided by 4 or less points. Long Island is a perfect 7-0 to the spread with road loss revenge and has covered 14 of 19 conference games including 7 of the last 10 on the road. Wagner has failed to cover 6 of 7 off a spread win. With a NCAAB Tournament berth on the line look for a close game. Wagner wins but LIU Covers. On Tuesday a Powerful hoops card is up and backed with the NBA Game of the Week from another perfect system, the Horizon league championship System release on ESPN and a Late night Red circle Alert Bailout system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free play Take the points with Long Island U. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2018)

Massive hump day card up has the Tournament Total of the Month along with 5* Play in the Big East and SEC. In the NBA The 100% Western Conference Game of the moth headlines. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp Play is on Louisiana Tech at 9:30 eastern. Tech has covered 6 of 8 in the first round of a tournament and they are a solid 35-6 long term vs losing teams. Tonight they take on North Texas who is a dismal 6-39 vs winning teams. The Green Wave are 3-19 with road loss revenge and 2-8 to the spread in this series. They are also 0-5 ats on neutral courts. North Texas is 0-4 this season after allowing 50% or better from the field. Tech has lost 3 straight on the road but this is a nice spot for them. On Wednesday a powerful hump day card is up with the NCAAB Conference Tournament total of the Month and a Pair of opening round system plays in the BIG East and SEC. In the NBA The perfect System Western Conference game of the Month is up along with a rare undefeated totals system. Get the whole card now. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free play. Take LA. Tech. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2018)

Thursday card has a RARE 6* Conference Tournament Top Play release along with 3 more best bets and a Perfect System NBA. NHL on tap too. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Richmond at 6:00 eastern. Richmond is games under .500 this season. However they are favored here as they are ranked 185 compared to 277 for Duquesne. The Spiders have a played a much tougher schedule and have covered 7 of 8 vs teams that are .400 or less on the road and 3-1 after scoring 80 or more points. Richmond has covered 6 of 8 vs losing teams and 6 of 7 off a win. Duquesne is 0-6 ats after allowing 80 or more points. With Richmond 12-1 straight up and ats in the series with Duquesne we will back them as our comp Play. On Thursday a tremendous card is up and led by a rare 6* Top play conference tournament action part of a powerful card with 3 more best bets an NBA System Play and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Richmond. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2018)

Friday card has 3 powerful NCAAB Conference Tournament System sides one is the Game of the Month, there are also a pair of NBA Plays both from undefeated systems a side and total. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on UC. Davis at 9:15 eastern. The Aggies fit a solid system we use in conference tournament games that pertains to favorites off a spread loss that have double same season revenge. UC Davis has a better RPI Rank than Cal Fullerton and they are 9-3 off a conference win and 4-1 the last 5 conference tourney games. Fullerton is 1-7 ats in Neutral court games and narrowly escaped Long Beach St last night. Look for UC. Davis to win this one. On Friday 3 more best best in Conference tournament action one is the game of the Month . In The NBA there are 2 undefeated database system plays. On eis a total that beats the line by over 10 points, the other a dominator side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take UC. Davis. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2018)

Saturday its the release of the 2018 Conference Tournament Play of the year backed with a 100% System, there are also 3-4 more Best Bets and a Pair of NBA Power Systems. Ivy League Comp Play below.

The Ivy League Free Play is on Pennsylvania at 3:00 eastern. The Quakers have revenge here tonight on Yale after they blew a bg lead against them on the road. Yale may be without Mason who is doubtful for this game and Yale has failed to cover 7 of their last 9 dog losses and 11 of 16 on the road vs teams with a .600 or better home record. The Favorite in this series has covered 11 of 14 times. The winning team in this series has covered 23 of 24 times. Play on Penn. On Saturday the 2018 Conference Tournament Game of the Year headlines a solid card with 3-4 best bests all from Long term Tournament systems, The NBA has been Hot with Sides on an 11-3 run and we have 2 more undefeated system plays tonight in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Ivy league free play. Take Pennsylvania. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2018)

Championship Sunday in NCAAB Action and have a Top Rated Total and a Side play from a perfect system. In The NBA we have the Divisional Play of the Year and a late night Power Play from a 17-1 system. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the Indiana Pacers plus the 6-7 points at 8:30 eastern. The Pacers have covered 4 of 5 this month and 8 of 11 on Sundays. Boston has actually lost 7 of the last 11 vs winning teams and the host is 0-3 ats in the series this year. To tie in a nice league wide system we note that road team with rest and a 200 or higher total are 6-2 straight up and a8-0 ats off a home favored win and scored 110 or more vs an opponent off a road favored win and cover at -4 or less if they scored 100 or more. Take the points with Indiana. On Championship Sunday we have a top Rated total and a 100% side on College hoops. In the NBA the headliner is the Divisional Play of the Year with a perfect system and 2 undefeated angles. In Late action we have a 17-1 system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on now and end the week big. For the Free Play. Play on the Pacers plus the 6-7 points. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2018)

Tuesday card has 4 big College Plays, 3 are from a 100% system dating to 1991 and one of the round 1 play of the year. in The NBA We have the Game of the week. NIT Opening round 4-0 last year, NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Minnesota plus the 4 points at 7:00 eastern. The Wolves are off a solid home win over the Warriors and have home loss revenge on Washington here. The revenge in this series has been the way to go as the revenging team has won 16 straight in the series. The Wolves also fit a solid 75% long term system that plays on rested road dogs off a home dog win vs an opponent off a spread loss of 10 or more on the road. Washington is 0-4 ats at home vs an opponent with a road record under .400. Look for Minnesota to get the cover. On Tuesday the N.I.T round 1 play if the year is up along with 3 more undefeated system plays. Opening round N.I.T was 4-0 last season. In the NBA we have the perfect system play of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the NBA Free play. Make it Minnesota plus the points.RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2018)

Hump day card has another big N.I.T Opening round power system play and a Top totals play. In the NBA The eastern Conference play of the Month headlines. College hoops sweeps 4-0 last night.NCAAB Play in game on TRU TV Below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Texas Southern at 6:40. The Tigers have played the 2nd toughest non conference schedule in the nation and they are a better team than NC, Central despite having a losing record. They have a better RPI Scale rank and have won 7 straight covering the last 4. NC. Central has lost 26 of 33 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game and have not played anyone solid of late and were able to pull upset over Hampton to get into this game. Look for Texas Southern to get it done. On Wednesday another powerful N.I.T Play is up from a long term power system that cashed big with Baylor last night. We also have the perfect system Eastern Conference NBA Play of the Month going. NCAAB Sweeps going 4-0 last night,Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the NCAAB Comp play. Take Texas Southern. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 16, 2018)

Friday card has the Opening Round play of the year and 2 more Best Best in NCAAB Tournament action along with a 15-1 NBA System side. NCAAB Round 1 now 12-4. Tournament comp play below

The NCAAB Tournament comp play is on Auburn at 7:25 eastern. Auburn will be motivated here after a first round SEC Tournament loss to Alabama where they shot a season low 32% their 3rd straight game shooting under 40%. They have all 5 returning starters back and are favored by under 10 points. These teams cash over 75% long term. Auburn has won all 3 vs Charleston covering in 2 of those wins. The Tigers have covered 7 of 9 off a loss, 5 of 6 when the total is 140 to 150 and 9 of 13 vs teams over .600. Charleston has failed to cover 50 of 69 off a spread win, 4 of 5 vs SEC Teams and the last 6 on a Friday. Play on Auburn. On Friday we have our Opening Round play of the year going and backed with a huge system along with 2 more best best and a 15-1 NBA Power system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Make it Auburn. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2018)

Saturday card has the NCAAB Tournament Total of the year and 2 more Tournament Best bets from long term power systems. We also have a slid NBA Card with an Undefeated system. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Kentucky at 5:15 eastern on CBS. Kentucky is 14-0 long term vs MAC Conference teams and the line is reasonable here due to the big upset win Buffalo pulled in round 1 over Arizona. The Problem for the Bulls here is they fall into several variations of systems that plays against round 2 teams off a dog win for teas that are seeded 12th or worse. Buffalo is 0-3 vs SEC Teams and Kentucky has covered 6 of 7 on neutral courts and the last 4 tournament games. Number 5 seeds are 12-3 vs 13 seeds. Look for Kentucky to win and cover. On Saturday the 2018 Tournament total of the Year headlines along with 2 more powerful 2nd Round systems. Last ye we were 4-0 in day 1 of round 2. In the NBA we have another big perfect system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free pick. Play on Kentucky. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2018)

Sunday NCAAB 2nd Round Play of the Year headlines along with 3 more Perfect systems in Tournament action. The NBA Non conference Play of the Month goes early. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Auburn at 7:10 eastern. Round 2 number 4 seeds are on a 16-7 run and 5th seeded dogs are 1-9 ats in round 2. Clemson has lost 15 of 16 vs teams that win over 62% of their games and has a better win percentage then they do. ACC Teams in round 2 are 2-6 ats. Auburn os 4-1 in round 2 and SEC Favs are 12-5 ats in round 2. The Tigers are 13-1 vs non conference teams and should advance. On Sunday 2nd round Game of the Year is up along with a powerful round 2 Card and we also have a Perfect system NBA Play going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-6269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Tournament comp play. Take Auburn. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2018)

Monday card has the NBA 100% Total of the Month and a late night perfect system side on ESPN. In College hoops we have the N.I.T Game of the month. Comp play below

The N.I.T Comp play is on USC. at 11:30 eastern. The Trojans have covered 5 of 6 after scoring 100 or more and 6 of 7 off a spread loss. At home they are 7-3 to the spread of late and they are 7-2 ats after allowing 80 or more. Western Kentucky has failed to cover the last 4 vs a team that put up 100 or more in their last game and 6 of 7 on Mondays. Conference USA Dog are 2-8 ats in round 2 of this tournament while PAC 12 Favorites are 11-0 ats in round 2. In fact round 2 teams off a spread loss are on 13-3 spread run in 2nd round N.I.T Action. Look for USC to win and cover. On Monday we have the NBA Total of the Month headlining along with the perfect system ESPN Play out West. In College hoops the N.I.T Game of the month headline the college card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. for the Fee play. Take USC.- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2018)

Tuesday card has 2 big NBA Plays one is 5* Top play Total from a 100% System that beats the line by over 15 points on average. N.I.T Play below.

The N.I.T ESPN Power System play is on MISS. St Plus the 5 points at 9:00 eastern on ESPN. The Bulldogs are 14-1 vs non conference teams this season and have played well in this tournament pulling an upset over Baylor. They have covered 5 of 7 with 1 or less day of rest and 6 of 7 vs a team with a winning home record. They are 6-1 ats on the road and have covered 9 of 10 off an Ats win. Louisville has failed to cover 3 of 4 with 1 or less day of rest and 6 of the last 7 vs SEC Teams. ACC Favorites are 0-4 ats in this round of the N.I.T and Favorites in this round off back to back spread wins have failed to cover 11 of 14. Take the points with Miss. St. On Tuesday we have a powerful NBA Card with a Solid System side play and a 5* Perfect system Total that beats the line by over 15 points. Monday top play total cashes easily. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the N.I.T Play take the 5 points with Miss. St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 22, 2018)

Thursday card has 2 BIG Sweet 16 Perfect system Plays and a Rare 6* NBA Top Play Perfect Storm System with 9 angles. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp Play is on the over in the Philadelphia at Orlando game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has hit 80% long term and plays over for road favorites like the Sixers with no rest and a 200 or higher total if they were a home favorite of 10 or more last night and their opponent scored 90 or less as a home dog last out. In the series these two have played over 4 straight an the Magic are 4 of 5 over vs winning teams. The Sixers are 4 of 4 over vs losing team and 20 of 28 vs a team with a losing home record.. Look for this game to play over the total. On Thursday we have a Pair of sweet 16 Power System Plays and a Rare 6* NBA Top Play with a perfect system and 2 big indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and put the power of these Plays on Your Side. For the NBA Comp Play. Take Philadelphia and Orlando to play over the total. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2018)

Friday card has our Sweet 16 Game of the Year from a 26-1 System and a powerful NCAAB Tournament totals play. In the NBA 5* Road warrior and powerful Totals system. Thursday sweeps 4-0 NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Washington at 7:05 eastern. The Wizards have covered 8 of 11 with 1 day of rest and 8 of 10 vs an opponent who allowed 100 or more last out. Denver is 0-4 ats of late off a win of 10 or more and has failed to cover 5 of 6 vs winning teams and 4 of 5 on Fridays. All very nice trends but the main reason we are fading the Nuggets is from the database. Road dogs with 1 or 2 days rest and a total of 190 or higher that covered by 10 or more as a road favorite and scored 110 or more are 0-8 straight up and ats vs an opponent off a road dog loss.. Washington has covered 5 of 6 at home vs Denver. We Wizard up tonight. On Friday a Powerful card starts the weekend off with the 26-1 sweet 16 Play of the year, a Powerful Tournament total, a 5* NBA Road warrior and a top totals play from a solid system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. play on Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2018)

Saturday card has Both Elite Power System Plays and the highest rated NBA Central Division Total of the year headlining. C.I.T Tourney comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play today is on Central Michigan plus the 2-3 points on Saturday at 2:00 eastern. The Chippewas are rolling right now off a pair of wins scoring 90+ points back to back. They are 13-2 vs non conference teams and 5-0 ats after scoring 90 or more. They have a better RPI Scale rank and travel to take on a Liberty team that is 0-8 vs MAC Conference teams and has failed to cover 17 of 25 non conference games. In this tournament favorites in this round have failed to cover 11 of 15. Look for Central Michigan to cover. On Saturday we have both big Elite 8 NCAAB Tournament sides plays up both from tremendous long term systems. In the NBA the 100% Central Division Total of the Year is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on this powerful hoops card. For the NCAAB Comp Play. Take the points with Central Michigan. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2018)

Sunday card has both Elite 8 sides including the 2018 NCAAB Tournament Play of the Year from a 100% System and 2 Big NBA Plays including a side and total. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 3:30 eastern. The Spurs are red hot after sweeping their home stand. They are 6-0 ats off a win and have covered 7 straight vs teams who allowed or more last out. The Bucks have failed to cover 7 of 8 off a win, 7 of 8 vs Western Conference teams and the last 5 vs teams that are under .400 on the road.. The Spurs have home loss revenge and Teams like the Bucks that are favored by less than 5 and scored 110 or more in a road favored win and cover fail to cover 84% vs an opponent like the Spurs that scored 110 or more at home and had 15 or less turnovers. Go with San Antonio. On Sunday the 2018 Tournament Game of the Year headlines as we have both sides, a 5* NBA Perfect system side and a 17-1 Totals System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Take the points with the Spurs. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2018)

Rob Vinciletti: 2018 MLB Season package info. The ONLY way to get EVERY single play we release is through us directly. See the rankings below.

Rob dominated MLB AGAIN LAST YEAR in 2017 FINISHING #1 OVERALL on SEVERAL MAJOR LEADER BOARDS. The ONLY Analyst over 100 to achieve MULTIPLE #1 MLB Finishes as he also finished #1 in 2012. Rob is PLUS UNITS The last 8 years on MLB Top plays. Get every one of Rob's expert MLB picks through the World Series. Rob uses CUTTING EDGE MLB SYSTEMS and SIMULATORS that you wont find ANY WHERE ELSE,including his EXCLUSIVE Diamond Cutter systems that win by 3 or more runs on both straights and totals. The MOST POWERFUL DATA in the INDUSTRY. Jump on now and see for yourself Why Rob is one of the NATIONS TOP analysts year in and year out in ALL Sports. Below is the top ranking at the largest Sports Capping network. Of over well over 100 analysts these are the only 28 to finish with plus units. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com for more membership details. We are the ONLY service to ever finish #1 twice as 2012 was a top ranking as well. RV- GC Sports

1 Rob Vinciletti- GC Sports
2 Larry Ness 
3 R&R Totals 
4 Will Rogers 
5 Michael Alexander 
6 Ricky Tran 
7 Sal Michaels 
8 Bobby Conn 
9 Carolina Sports 
10 Ross Benjamin 
11 Brad Diamond 
12 Calvin King 
13 Bryan Power 
14 Joseph D'Amico 
15 Ben Burns 
16 Doug Upstone 
17 Teddy Davis 
18 Mark Wilson 
19 Cappers Club 
20 Pro Computer Gambler 
21 Kenny Walker 
22 Rocky Atkinson 
23 Stephen Nover 
24 Dave Price $99 
25 Chip Chirimbes 
26 Ray Monohan 
27 Kevin Young 
28 Dana Lane


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2018)

Opening Day in MLB and we ranked #1 on Multiple networks last season. Today we have a Pair of Opening day Specific power systems, the N.I.T Championship and NBA. Congrats to those jumping on MLB Seasonal packs. NBA on TNT Below

The NBA Comp play for Thursday in on San Antonio at 8:05 eastern on TNT. The Home team has won 12 straight in Games involving the Spurs and the winning team in this series has covered 11 of the last 12The Spurs fit a 91% system that pertains to rested home teams off a road favored loss that allowed 110 or more vs an opponent like OKC that lost as a home favorite. The Home team has covered 5 of 7 in the series and San Antonio has covered 18 of 26 at home vs teams with a losing road record and 6 of 7 vs teams that allowed 100 or more. OKC has failed to cover 9 of 13 vs winning teams, 4 of 5 with 3+ days rest and 14 of 20 vs teams that scored 100 or more. Look for the Spurs to cash out. On Thursday we look to defend our #1 MLB Ranking from 2017 with a pair of Opening Day Specific power System plays and a 29-2 MLB Season win total angle. We also have the N.I.T Championship system side on ESPN and a Powerful NBA Play, NBA on a 23-11 run and NCAAB on a 16-5 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Thursday NBA Comp play take the Spurs on TNT. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2018)

Friday card has MLB Early Season System plays and the 100% NBA Total of the Month headlining. MLB Finished #1 on multiple networks last season. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp Play is on Philadelphia at 7:05 eastern. The Sixers have covered the last 6 off a win, 20 of 28 after allowing 100 or more and 4 of 4 with 1 day of rest. The Hawks are 1-9 ats on Fridays and 1-7 as with 1 day of rest. After allowing 100 or more they are 2-8 ats. The Favorite has covered 13 of 16 in the series and the winning team is 11-1 ats in the series. Non division road favorites with 1 day of rest and a 200+_total that covered as a 10+ point home favorite vs an opponent off a road dog spread loss as a 10 point dog are cashing 90% long term. Play on Philly. On Friday the NBA Total of the Month from a Perfect system headlines along with Early season specific Power systems in MLB Action where we ranked number one on multiple networks last season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play take the Sixers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2018)

Saturday Card has a Huge Final 4 triple system 6* Top play and a 25-0 Tournament total. There is also a powerful 5* NBA Perfect system side and more. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the Chicago Whitesox at 7:15 eastern. D. Iassognas is behind the plate tonight and Chicago has won 4 of 5 with him calling balls and Strikes while KC has lost 4 of 5 with him dating to last year. The Royals have Kennedy making the start and he has lost 6 of his 7 starts in March or April and he has a 5.04 career Era vs Chicago. Last season he has a 6.46 home Era. The Whitesox have Giolito going and he had a solid 2.38 Era last season and was 2-0 with a 1.35 Era vs the Royals. Look for the road team to win. On Saturday a powerful card is up and led by a huge 6* Triple system Final 4 side and a 25-0 NCAA Tournament totals play. There is a 5* NBA Power System blowout side and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Chicago. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Sunday Card has the NBA South East Divisional Game of the Year and a Powerful NHL Power system Side. NBA Cop Play below

The NBA comp Play is on the Bucks plus the points at 8:05 eastern. The Bucks have home loss revenge and have covered 4 of 5 on Sundays and 4 of 5 after allowing 100 or more. The Nuggets have failed to cover 10 of 12 vs a team that scored 100 or more and they are 1-6 ats as a home favorite after scoring 120 or more on the road. Looking at the database home favorites have not covered going back to 1995 if they scored and allowed 120 or more in their last game and the opponent also scored 120 or more. With the dog having covered 5 of 7 in the series we will back the Bucks. On Easter Sunday the SouthEast Division Game of the year from a Perfect system is up along with a Powerful NHL Play. See us at Goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp Play. Take the points with Milwaukee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2018)

National Championship Monday and we have a Triple system 6* Top Play in the Michigan vs Villanova game and the lead system is perfect since 1990. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Cleveland Indians at 10:05 eastern. Cleveland has won 15 of the last 16 vs the LA. Angels. They are 21-5 in game one of a series and have won 24 of 30 vs winning teams. The Angles have lost 16 of 21 vs A.L. Central teams. Clevinger goes for Cleveland and he was 7-2 with a 2.26 road era last season. He went 6 solid here in LA allowing just 1 run. Ramirez for LA had an elevated Era nearing 5 at home last season. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Monday we have a rare 6* in The NCAAB National Championship game backed with 3 systems one of which is perfect over the last 28 years and multiple statistical indicators. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and start the week big as we send off College hoops with one last winner. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Cleveland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 4, 2018)

Hump day card has a 19-0 MLB Power System Play and a 5* NBA Top play from a perfect system. We also have our April specific MLB Systems up. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on New Orleans at 8:05 eastern. The Pelicans have covered 8 of 9 vs losing teams and the last 5 on Wednesdays. Memphis has failed to cover 21 of 30 off a loss of more than 10 and are just paying out the string here. In fact road dogs with rest at +10 or more that allowed 110 or more as a road dog of 10 or more fail to cover 78% long term vs an opponent off a spread loss as a home dog. Look for the Pelicans to past the Grizzles. On Hump day we have our April specific Early season MLB System plays up along with a solid 19-0 Top play power system. in Hoops we look to bounce back with a top 5* perfect system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take New Orleans. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 6, 2018)

Massive Friday card has 3 big NBA Plays one is the Eastern conf. 17-0 Game of the Month. In Bases the lead play is the N.L West Total of the month and a 5* 100% Diamond cutter system. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 10:15 eastern. The Dodgers fit a nice system that pertains to road teams off a road loss that had 2 or less hits in their last game vs an opponent off a home win by 5+ runs like the Giants. LA has Maeda on the mound and he is 7-0 on Fridays and 6-1 vs a team that allowed 2 or less runs last out. LA has won 21 of 27 with rest. The Giants are 8-20 after allowing 2 or less runs and have lost 4 of 5 after scoring 5 or more runs. SG has Holland pitching and LA beat him last week putting up 5 runs in 5 innings. Look for LA To take the opener. On Friday the NBA 17-0 Eastern Conference Game Of the Month is up along with the N.L West Total of the Month and our first 5* MLB Diamond Cutter system which is winning by over 3 runs on average. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to start the weekend big in Bases and Baskets. For the MLB Free play. Go with the Dodgers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2018)

Saturday card has the NHL Last home game system Play of the Year, 2 big NBA Plays including a 5* Side and the East Conf. Total of the Month and MLB. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the Under in the KC at Cleveland game at 4:10 eastern. We have a nice totals system attached to this game that Plays under for home favorites of 200 or more that won as a home favorite and had 4 or less hits vs an opponent off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits if the total is posted at 8 or less. These games stay under 88% long term. Both teams are not hitting so far. KC Is hitting .197 and has gone under 31 of 44 in April including 4 of this year. Cleveland is hitting .161 on the year and has Bauer on the mound and he has pitched under the last 3 vs the Royals. Kennedy for KC was solid going 6 strong allowing just 1 run in his first start. In the series 12 of the last 19 here have stayed under. On Saturday we have our NHL Last home game system Play of the Year, MLB and 2 Big NBA Plays, one is a perfect system 5* side the other the triple perfect Eastern Conference Total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play KC and Cleveland under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2018)

Sunday card has a 100% Perfect 5* NBA Power system Play and MLB Including The 91% system on ESPN Sunday night Baseball and our April specific systems,. Another Powerful card is up. NBA Totals comp below

The NBA comp play is on the Under in the Indiana at Charlotte game at 1:05 eastern. In the series 4 of the last 5 have gone under. This game applies to a very simple totals system that plays under for road teams with rest and a 190 or higher total that scored 80 or less on the road vs an opponent that scored 120 or more on the road. These games have stayed under every tie since 1995. The Pacers are 10 of 12 under vs teams who scored 100 or more and 11 of 13 vs East conference teams. Charlotte has gone under in 12 of 17 vs winning teams. Play the under. On Sunday another solid Bases and Buckets card is up with a Perfect System 5* Side. In bases we have a 91% system on ESPN Sunday night baseball and April specific systems direct from the database.. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp Play. Play the Pacers and Hornets under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 9, 2018)

Monday card has a Triple 5* MBA Power pack with 3 undefeated Late season NBA Systems, in MLB we have the N.L. Total of the Month and a 90% Dog system. MLB Totals play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Brewers at Cardinals game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that has gone under 89% since 2004 and plays under for home favorites off a-140 or higher home favored loss if they scored 2 or less runs and had 5+ hits and their opponent is off a home dog loss and also scored 2 or less runs. The Brewers are 7 of 8 under on Mondays and 30 of 43 on the road. They have a solid 1.72 road bullpen. They have J. Chacin starting and he has gone under in 5 straight vs the Cards. Mikolas for St, Louis should pitch better her at home against the Brewers than he did last week on the road. The Card are 3-0 under at night and 4 of 5 vs a pitcher with a 1.30 Or higher Whip. Play this one under. On Monday we have 3 undefeated late season perfect system 5* plays, the N.L. 100% Totals System play of the month and a 90% Dog system. Put the power of these exclusive systems on your side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Under in the Brewers at Cardinals game,. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2018)

Tuesday card has the MLB Dog of the Month from a Rare undefeated Dog system along with a perfect totals system and Our April specific systems. In the NBA the Game of the Month from a Late season system is up. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Dallas at 8:35 eastern Dallas has last home game revenge here on Phoenix and will want this one. They are 11-1 ats off a loss of 10 or more and have covered 10 of 12 on Tuesdays, Phoenix has failed to cover 6 of 8 after scoring 100 or more and have failed to cover 4 of 5 off a loss of 10 or more. The Mavericks fit a solid 85% last home game system. On Tuesday we have the NBA Game of the Month up along with a Powerful MLB Card that has a rare undefeated Dog system and a perfect system total. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 as we continue to cash. For the NBA Free play. Take Dallas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2018)

Hump day Card has the 100% NBA Last home Play of the Year and a 15-0 Side system, NHL on a 32-10 run and we have a Triple perfect Playoff total and MLB. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Winnipeg at 7;00 eastern. The Jets ate home in game one against a Minnesota team that took the season series from 3 games to 1. Winnipeg has won 12 of 13 in April games and 23 of 25 at home with a 5.5 total. They have revenge in this game and are 6-0 after allowing 2 or less goals and have won 6 straight vs winning teams. Minnesota has lost 4 of the last 5 on the road and are 0-4 off a win. Look for the Jets to take game one. On Wednesday we have 2 NBA Plays one is the Last home game Play of the year backed with 2 last game systems, the otehr is from a 15-0 game 82 system. We have MLB and a triple perfect NHL Total. NHL on a 32-10 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Play on Winnipeg. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2018)

Thursday card has the MLB Total of the week in the National League and a Powerful NHL Playoff game 1 winner. NHL Sides on an incredible 18-1 run. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Detroit at Cleveland game at 6:10 eastern. This game applies to a solid 80% under system that pertains to large home favorites off a 2+ run win with a total that is 8 or less and they scored 5 or more runs while their opponent scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits like Detroit. Both teams have struggled with the bat. The Tigers are 1-7 under in division games and all 5 under on the road where they hit .200. Cleveland is hitting .165 at home where they have gone under in all 6 games. Both teams have superior pens. Cleveland with a 0.84 home BP Era and Detroit at 1.16 on the road. Bauer for Cleveland has a 2.08 era in his first 2 starts and Fulmer for the Tigers is at 0.68 this season. Look for this one to stay under. On Thursday a Powerful NHL Game 1 winner is up. NHL Sides on a documented 18-1 run. In MLB the lead is the MLB Total of the week from a perfect totals system in National League action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Cleveland and Detroit under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2018)

Saturday card has a Pair Of Opening Game 5* 100% NBA Perfect system Playoff Sides, a Game 2 NHL Playoff Historical System and Big MLB Top Play Blowout System. NBA Comp Play below


The NBA Comp Play play is on Toronto at 5:35 eastern. The Raptors are the 1 seed and have plenty of playoff experience. This should be the year they get to the finals. They start things off at home where they are 34-7 and average 112 points per game. The Wizards are 1-7 ats in games they lose as a road dog and have failed to cover 4 o 5 on the road vs winning home teams. The Wiz have struggled on the rad of late going 1-7 ats. The winning team has covered 9 straight in the series. For our system round 1 game 1 teams off a loss are 11-2 ats vs an opponent off a favored loss. Look for Toronto to take game one. On Saturday its Hoops, Hockey and Hard ball as we have a Pair of Perfect system NBA Playoff Game 1 Power systems, a Game 2 NHL Historical Banger system and top Play MLB Blowout and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For our NBA Free pick. Play on Toronto. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2018)

Sunday card has 3 Big NBA Playoff Games including the West Conf. Game of the Month and a 20-1 Total. In Bases the top play is a 16-2 totals system. NHL Comp Ply below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Washington at 7:40 eastern. The Caps will look to even the series at home after blowing a 2 goal lead and losing in Overtime in game 1. Game 2 round 1 home teams are 67-33 all time off a loss. The Caps have won 4 of 5 at home vs the Blue Jackets and Columbus is 4-12 in Round 1 games. The Caps are a battled tested team and should bounce back tonight. On Sunday a powerful 3 Game NBA Playoff card that has a 20-1 Total and the Western Conference Game of the Month. In MLB action the lead play is a 16-2 totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free Play. Play on Washington. RV- GC Sports

HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ V:
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 1-game-nil with site order V (Columbus) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 252-199 (.559)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 69-63 (.523)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 137-105 (.566)
series record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 54-46 (.540)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 150-301 (.333)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 39-93 (.295)
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 91-151 (.376)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 33-67 (.330)


----------



## golden contender (Apr 16, 2018)

Monday card has a * Game 3 historical system, NBA Playoffs Game 2 Side with 5 different systems and the MLB perfect system totals play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the LA. Dodgers at 10:10 eastern. The Dodgers are 47-16 vs losing teams and fit a nice database system that plays on road favorites off a home favored win scoring 5 or more runs vs an opponent like San Diego that is also off a home favored win scoring 5 or more runs. These road teams are cashing 80% long term. Ryu pitched for LA and he has won 4 straight vs losing teams. The Padres are 7-21 after allowing 2 or less runs and have lost 7 of 10 off a win and 5 of 7 on Mondays. Ryu is 4-1 with a 2.57 Era vs the Padres and has better numbers than Erlin. Look for the Dodgers to take the opener. On Monday we start the week big with a 5* Game 3 NHL Historical system, a Game 2 NBA Playoff side with 5 power systems and the MLB Total of the week with an undefeated database system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the LA. Dodgers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2018)

Tuesday card has the 6* NBA Highest Rated Game of the Month from a 15-0 system, a Game 3 NHL Historical System and an MLB Diamond cutter system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Arizona at 9:40 eastern. The D-Backs fit a nice 80% system that plays on home teams off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits vs an opponent like SF that also is off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs. Arizona has won 7 of the last 8 here vs SF and they are 7-2 vs division teams and 41-16 vs losing teams. The Giants are 7-17 after allowing 10 or more runs and 16-40 on the road vs .600 or better home teams. SF has lost 4 of 5 vs leftys and 5 of 6 after scoring 2 or less runs. Arizona has won 7 of 8 home starts made by Corbin. Cueto has allowed 6 run in his last 11 innings here. Play on Arizona. On Tuesday our highest rated 6* 15-0 NBA Playoff Game of the Month, the Game 3 NHL Playoff historical System and another powerful MLB Diamond Cutter Database system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Take the Arizona Diamondbacks. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2018)

Hump Day card has an Early Double Perfect system 5* NBA Playoff release on TNT. The NHL Western Conference playoff Game of the year and more of our Exclusive MLB Database Systems. Late NBA Comp Play below.


The Hump Day NBA comp Play is on Minnesota. Game 521 at 9:35 eastern. This is purely a system play as we cant ignore that Round 1 Game 2 home favorites of 10 or more off a game 1 win by 13 or less are 1-15 ats if they have a .745 or higher win percentage. The Wolves stayed in game 1 and have covered in 5 straight. Houston has failed to cover in 5 straight and has not looked good of late. The Wolves have covered 6 of 8 here in Houston. Take the points with Minnesota. ON wednesday the Western Conference NHL Playoff Game of the year headlines along with an Early NBA 5* Double perfect NBA Playoff Release on TNT. We also have a Solid MLB Card backed with Exclusive league wide database systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take the Points with Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2018)

Thursday card has 3 Big NBA Play including a 21-0 Top play, there is also a NHL Game 4 Historical system side and MLB Power system plays. MLB Totals system below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Over 9 runs in the Toronto at NYY Game at 6:35 eastern. The Yankees have played over in 11 of this season and all 7 times off a loss. They were blasted at home last out by Miami with just 4 hits. They do average over 6 runs here at home and will likely get Toronto starter A. Sanchez. The Jays already faced C.C Sabarhia in the opener and hes back from an injury here. This game also has a solid 81% totals system for road teams like the Jays that won by 5 or more at home adn scored 10+ runs vs an opponent off a home loss where they had 4 or less hits provided the total is more than 8 runs. The Jays are 4-0 over in game one a series and average over 6 runs vs leftys. Play this one Over tonight. On Thursday we have more Powerful MLB Database systems and 3 big Game 3 NBA Power system plays one has a 21-0 Angle. There is also a game 4 historical NHL Playoff system up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Toronto and NY to go over 9 runs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2018)

Saturday NHL 100% Game of the Year headlines backed with a Perfect Playoff system. There are also 2 big NBA Plays both are top 5* Play one is a Double Perfect total, There is also a Solid MLB Card up. NBA Comp play below.

On Saturday the NBA Comp play is on Utah at 10:35 eastern. The Jazz are off a big upset win at OKC after losing 14 straight there. Now they are home for game 3 and we note that Game 3 home team in round 1 that are off a game 1 loss and game 2 win are 12-5 all time. The Jazz have covered 14 of 18 vs teams who average 105 or more and the host has covered 19 of 27 in the series. OKC has failed to cover 15 of 18 vs division teams and 24 of 35 with revenge. The Thunder are 1-7 ats as a road dog off a home spread loss. Utah takes this one. On Saturday we have a Powerful Hockey, Hoops and Hardball card up led by the NHL Game of the year from an All time Perfect Round 1 Historical system. We have 2 Big NBA plays including a 5* Side and total. In MLB we have Another powerful System card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on Utah. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 22, 2018)

Sunday card led be the 1ST Round NBA Perfect system Play of the year an a 5* total, In MLB We have a Top Play power system play. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Nashville at 7:05 eastern. Nashville should end the series here tonight as they are 7-1 in Colorado and have won 10 of 13 on the road if the total is 6 or more. The Predators are 8-2 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals and 41-19 if they allowed 2 or less goals. Colorado stole one on the road with a comeback win but they are 0-5 off a win and 1-5 after allowing 2 or less goals. Play on the Predators tonight. On Sunday the First Round Game of the Year headlines the NBA Playoff card along with a 5* Total and a Solid MLB Card that includes the Sunday nighter on ESPN. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free Play. Go with Nashville. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2018)

Monday card has the MLB Perfect system Game of the Month and an Undefeated NBA Payoff Game 4 System play on TNT. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under in the Atlanta at Cincy game at 6:40 eastern. This game applies to a very simple totals system that plays under for road favorites like the Braves that are off a home dog win last out where they scored 4 or less runs and are playing a team like the Reds that are off a road dog loss. Long term these games stay under 84% of the time, The Reds are 4 of 5 under at home with a total from 9 to 9.5 and 6 of 7 vs right handers. The Braves are 4 of 4 under vs teams under .400 and 5 of 5 vs rightys. Foltynewicz has an extra day of rest and Romano for the Reds was stellar in his lone start vs Atlanta going 7 strong allowing just 1 run. Look for this game to stay under. On Monday the 100% MLB Game of the Month headlines from a system that wins by over 4 runs on average. We also have a perfect system NBA Game 4 Banger system on TNT. Contact art goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Reds and Braves under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2018)

Thursday card has the Round 1 NBA Perfect system total of the year and the American League total of the moth headlining along with a Game 1 NHL Power system side. NLH Total below.

The NHL Totals play is on the over 5 goals in the San Jose and Vegas game at 10:05 eastern. Both days have had 3+ days off and both should be fresh. These teams played up tempo in both games here this season and these two might tighten up until later on in the series, Both teams are off sweeps and the Sharks are 5-0 over after scoring 2 or less last out and 9 of 11 over vs a team that scored 2 or less in their last game. The Sharks are 4-0-3 to the over in round 2 games and 12 of 16 over off a win. Look for this game to go over the total. On Thursday the round 1 total of the year is up in NBA along with the A.L. Total of the month in MLB. We also have the early NHL Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Take Vegas and San Jose over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 27, 2018)

Friday card has Rare 6* Top play in MLB from a system that wins by over 4 runs. We also have 2 NBA Games 6 Historical Playoff Systems. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Totals Play is on the Over 7 runs in the Arizona at Washington game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice databases system cashing over 80% long term for home favorites at -135 or more with a total of 8 or less that are off a -140 or higher road favored win scoring 10 or more runs like the Nationals vs an opponent off a road game. Arizona has gone over 7 straight on the road and 4 of 5 with a total of 7 or less. Godley is 5 of 6 over vs losing teams on the road. Washington is 4 of 5 over with a total of 7 or less and Strasburg has pitched over in 24 of 35 home starts. Play this one over tonight. On Friday we start the weekend big with a Rare 6* MLB Undefeated power system that wins by over 4 runs on average and a Pair of Game 6 NBA Historical Banger systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB FREE play. Take Arizona and Washington over 7 runs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2018)

Sunday card has the ESPN MLB Game of the Month and a 5* NBA Round 2 Opening game Power system play. There is also a Game 2 NHL Historical system play. NBA Totals Play below.

The NBA comp Totals Play is on the under in the Indiana at Cleveland game at 1:05 eastern. This game fits a totals system that plays under for game sevens in the NBA. The Cavs are 4-0 under in a playoff series that is tied, 7 of 8 vs winning teams and 7 of 9 with 1 day of rest. The Pacers are 14-2 under after scoring 115 or more, 13 of 16 off a win, and 14-2 under on the road vs a team with a .600 or higher home win percentage. With 1 day of rest the Paces are 16 of 22 under. In the series here in Cleveland these two have stayed under in 7 of the last 8. More of the same today. Play the under. On Sunday e have a Double system 5* Opening game round 2 NBA side. The MLB Card has the ESPN Play of the Month and a Game 2 NHL Historical system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free Play. Take the Pacers and Cavs under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 30, 2018)

Monday card led by a 5* MLB Blowout, and a 100% Total a 60-6 NHL System Play and a Game 1 Round 2 system play in NBA where we have cashed 3 straight top plays. MLB comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:05 eastern. The cubs fit a solid 88% system that pertains to their home favored win and Colorado road favored loss scorig 2 or less runs. The Cubs are 5-0 at home vs winning teams and 6-0 vs a team that scored 2 or less runs. The Rockies are 0-4 after scoring 2 or less and are hitting just .207 on the road. They have Freeland starting and he has lost 5 of 6 vs winning teams and has a 6.43 road era this year, Lester goes for the Cubs and he has a 2.25 era vs Colorado and has won 4 of 5 this season. He is 11-1 on Mondays. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Monday we end April with 2 Big MLB Plays, one is a 5* perfect system side and the other an undefeated totals system. In NHL We have that 60-6 system in action that has big all season. In the NBA we have the Game 2 round 1 system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Cubs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2018)

Wednesday card has a Double perfect NBA Game 2 Power system play and a Game 3 NHL Playoff system. In Bases the MLB Total of the week headlines. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 8:10 eastern. The Astros have won 8 of 9 here at home against the Yankees and they are 4-0 in game 3 of a series. The Yankees are 1-6 on the road vs a team with a .600 or better home win percentage. Marquez is behind the plate and the home team has won 4 of 5 when he calls balls and strikes. NY has Severino going and he is 0-2 with a 7.16 era vs Houston. The Astros counter with D. Keuchel and he has won 6 of the last 8 vs NY and has a career 1.59 Era against them. Look for Houston to take this one. On Hump day we have several solid plays including the MLB Total of the Week and Double Perfect NBA Playoff system and a Game 3 NHL Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Astros. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 3, 2018)

Thursday card has Both NBA Playoff power system plays, one is Top rated Side. There is a 90% MLB Power system play and a Game 4 NHL Playoff Sequence scenario system play. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Minnesota Twins at 8:10 eastern. The Twins are a nice dog play here as they have won the last 4 in the series with Chicago and 9 of 13 division games dating to last year. Chicago is 2-10 at home and 4-10 vs losing teams. Teams at home off a +200 or higher road dog loss are losing over 83% vs an opponent like the Twins that are off a home dog win. J. Odorizzi has a decent 3.50 eras vs the Sox who are starting Lopez who makes his 1st start vs the Twins. Look for Minnesota to take this one. On Thursday a powerful card is up led by a solid 90% MLB System play and a Pair of NBA Playoff systems sides one is the Eastern Conference Game of the Month. W e also have an NHL Sequence system in game 4 action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Take the Twins. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 4, 2018)

Friday card has the NBA Round 2 Total of the year and a 5* Side play. In Bases we have the N.L. West Play of the Month and the NHL Game 5 Historical System Play. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 9:40 eastern. The Astros are a large favorite but they do fit a solid 91% system here tonight that plays on road favorites off a home favored loss vs an opponent off a home favored loss that scored 4 or less runs. The Astros are 7-1 as a road favorite in this range and they have won 16 of 21 on Fridays. Arizona is 4-19 as a home dog in this range and has lost 9 of the 13 in the series with Houston, Cole makes the start for the Astros and he has been stellar to start the year going 5-1 with a 1.73 era. He has a 2.50 Era vs Arizona. He will oppose K. Medlen making his first start of the season and this is a tough spot for him. Look for the Astros to take the opener. On Friday the Round 2 NBA Total of the year is up along with a 100% 5* Side. In Bases the card is led by the 100% N.L. West Game of the Month. In the NHL we have a top play from a game 5 NHL Playoffs historical system. Contact at goldecontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Astros. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2018)

Saturday card has Both NBA Top 5* Plays from 6 different system and the 92% total. In the NHL We have the Playoff Total of the Month. We also have the Kentucky Derby plays and the 25-0 A.L West Play of the month. Early MLB Comp play below;

The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on New York at 1:10 eastern. NY fits a solid system that has won 17 of 21 times playing on home teams off a 1 run home favored win at -140 or more with a 10+ total if they scored 5 or more runs and had no errors and the opponent scored 5 or more runs in q 1 run road loss. Gray goes for NY and he has won his last 2 home starts vs Cleveland. Bauer for the tribe has lost his 2 road starts this season. Cleveland has lost 10 of 15 vs winning teams and hits just .205 on the road. NY has won 11 of 15 vs winning teams and 8 of 11 in day games. Play on NY. On Saturday a large card is up and led by the Top Rated NHL Total of the Month and a Pair of top 5* NBA Sided with a combined 6 systems. We also have a 92% Totals system, Kentucky Derby Selections and a Powerful 25-0 A.L West Play of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Take NY. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2018)

Sunday card has the Highest Rated Round 2 NHL Play and ESPN Sunday night Totals system. There is also a Double system NBA Play. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Pirates at 2:10 Eastern. The Pirates are a live dog and have won 9 of 11 vs division teams averaging over 6 runs per game. They are 5-1 on Sundays and 10-4 in day games. The Pirates have Kuhl on the mound and they have won all 5 times vs Milwaukee with a 2.42 Era. The Brewers are 1-7 vs winning teams and have lost 3 of 4 on Sundays. In day games they are averaging under 2 runs and hitting just .195. Chase Anderson is on the mound and he has a 5.28 home era. Play on Pittsburgh. On Sunday the NHL Round 2 Play of the Year is up along with NBA Game 4 power system Plays, ESPN Sunday night MLB Totals system and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Fee pick. Play on The Pirates. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2018)

Tuesday card has the NBA Game of the week from a rare perfect database system and a 5* NHL Power play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Milwaukee Bucks plus the points at 7:05 eastern. The Bucks have 3 days rest and 19 point home loss revenge tonight. The Cavs are 0-5 ats as a home favorite off a spread loss of 7 or more as a home favorite. They have failed to cover all 4 vs losing teams, the last 3 after scoring 115 or more points and 7 of 8 after allowing 100 or more. The Bucks have covered 4 of 5 vs teams under .5000. Looking at the systems database we see that since 1995 road dogs with 3 days rest off a spread loss on the road are 10-1 to the spread vs a a team off a spread loss as a 5+ point home favorite. Play on the Bucks. On Tuesday the headliner plays are a 5* NHL Triple perfect side and the 100% NBA Power System play of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday night. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Milwaukee. GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2018)

Monday card has the 2018 NBA Playoff 100% Total of the Year and a game 4 System side. In MLB Action we have our Total of the Week. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Washington at 10:10 eastern. The Nationals are 23-7 on the road when the total is 7 or less and have won 3 of the last 4 here. They fit a slid road system that plays on road favorites at -140 or more with a total that is 8 or less if they come in off a -140 or higher home favored 1 run win and scored 5 or more runs. These teams are cashing 88% long term. San Diego is 0-5 as a home dog from +125 to +175 and 7-26 when the total is 7 or less. They have Ross going and he has a 5.94 era vs the Nationals. Strasburg goes for the Nats and he is 6-2 vs the Padres and has a 2.03 road era this season. Play on Washington. On Monday the 2018 NBA Playoff Total of the Year is up with a 100% totals system. There is also a game 4 Playoff System ide and the MLB Total of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on and start the week big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 8, 2018)

Tuesday card has a Pair of Game 5 Power system plays and another undefeated MLB Totals system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Milwaukee at 7:40 eastern. The Brewers are a big dog here but have won 4 of 5 at home in the series against Cleveland. They are 7-12 vs teams who allowed 5 or more runs. The indians are hitting just .203 on the road and are 5-12 vs winning teams. Road favorites off a road loss vs an opponent off a home favored loss by 5+ runs and scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits are 0-4 the past few seasons. Kluber for Cleveland has never pitched here and he is 2-2 with a 2.51 road Era. Miley for Milwaukee was solid going 6 strong in his first start allowing just 1 run. We will go for the upset with the Brewers. On Tuesday we have a solid card up with both NBA Playoffs game 5 system plays another big MLB Perfect system total and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Brewers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2018)

Hump day card has out highest rated NBA Round 2 play of the year and another powerful MLB Card backed with an Exclusive Diamond Cutter system. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on San Diego at 9:10 eastern. The Padres are well under .500 this season but are 4-4 at home vs leftys. Washington is 2-8 vs leftys this season. They have G. Gonzalez on the mound and he has allowed 7 runs in 12 innings in his last two starts here in San Diego. The Padres counter with J. Lucchesi and he has been solid at home with a 2.51 era. The Padres have a better bullpen than Washington who sports a 6.39 road Era. Look for Loochaysee to get it done tonight. On Wednesday we have another solid card led by the NBA Round 2 game of the year and a Solid MLB Diamond Cutter system. NBA Sweeps on Tuesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Play on the Padres. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 10, 2018)

Thursday MLB Card has a Top 6* 100% N.L. Game of the Month system play and a 5* Diamond Cutter system side headlining the card. Top Plays on a 5-1 run NHL Play below


The NHL Play is on Winnipeg at 8:10 eastern. All time in this exact set up with win sequence and venue the home team is just 2-2 in round 2. The revenging team has now on 5 straight in this series. The Predators are 0-5 off a win and 0-2 when tied in a series. They stunned the Jets on the road to force game 7. The Jets are 3-0 when tied in a series and 4-0 with 2 days rest, 13-3 vs an opponent that allowed 2 or less goals and 4-1 off a loss of 3 or more goals. They as a team are 22-7 after scoring 2 or less goals and have won 6 of 8 on the road. Look for Winnipeg to win the series as a nice dog. On Thursday a solid MLB Card is up and led with a Rare 100% 6* National League Game of the Month and a powerful Diamond cutter 5*. Both systems are winning by over 3 runs on average. Top Plays now 5-1 last 6. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Play. Go with Winnipeg. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2018)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* Triple System NHL Playoff Side. NHL Sides on a 41-19 run. In Bases the lead play is a 23-1 Database Power system Play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are 41-17 here in Philadelphia and 7-0 of late here as a favorite. As a road favorite overall the Mets are 9-1 as a -140 or higher road favorite. They have Syndergaard going and he has won 15 of 20 as a road favorite and 2 of 3 here on Philly. He is 7-2 in game2 of a series. The Phillies counter with Z.Eflin who has been good in 2 starts since getting called up. However he is 0-2 here vs the Mets, 0-6 in game 2 of a series and 1-4 as a home dog. Look for NY. To take this one. On Saturday the lead play is a Rare 6* triple system side in the NHL Game 1 Western Conf. Semi finals. The MLB Card is led by a 23-1 Power system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2018)

Mothers Day Sunday card has a 100% Game 1 round 3 perfect system NBA Playoff side and ESPN Sunday night Baseball Total Of The Month with 6 Perfect Angles. NHL Game 2 comp Play below


The NHL Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 8:10 eastern. As seen below road teams like Washington that won game 1 in round 3 on the road are just 19-35 in game 2.Tampa Bay 5-0 in game 2 off a game 1 loss. Washington 8-15 in game 2 when leading a series and 2-5 on Sundays. The road team has lost 20 of 28 in this series. The Lightning are 8-1 on Sundays, 11-3 with home loss revenge, 14-5 off a loss by 2 or more, 5-0 after scoring 2 or less and 3-0 when trailing a series. Tampa is heavily favored here and they should even this series up. On Sunday we have the 100% Game 1 round 3 NBA Power system top play and ESPN Sunday night baseball Total Of the Month. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the NHL Game 2 free pick. Take Tampa Bay. RV- GC Sports

HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ V:
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team leading 1-game-nil with site order V (Washington) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2018 NHL and NBA Quarterfinals rounds:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 256-203 (.558)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 75-45 (.625)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 139-108 (.563)
series record, NHL only, Semifinals round: 31-23 (.574)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 154-305 (.336)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 45-75 (.375)
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 93-154 (.377)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Semifinals round: 19-35 (.352)


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2018)

Monday card has the 100% A.L. West Game of the Month and another BIG Round 3 Game 1 Power system Play. Celtics $$ big o Sunday. MLB Run lime play below. 

The MLB Run line comp Play is on Cleveland at 7:10 eastern. The Indians fit a powerful system tonight that plays on road favorites of -140 or more that are off a-200 or higher home favored win scoring 10 or more runs, vs an opponent like Detroit off a home dog win. These road favorites have won every time since 2004 and cash over 85% on the run line. The Indians are 11-0 here in Detroit and 20-6 on Mondays. They have won 16 of 21 on the road vs losing teams. The Indians are 12-1 with Carrasco vs Detroit. The Tigers are 1-6 on Mondays and have lost 23 of 32 at home vs right handers. Look for Cleveland to cash tonight. On Monday the A.L. West 100% Game of the Month along with another big Round 3 game 1 system Play in the NBA Headline the card. Celtics cash big on Sunday. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB run line Play. Play on Cleveland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 15, 2018)

Tuesday card has the Game 2 Semi Finals NBA Playoff Power system side and the 100% MLB Total of the week from a system averaging 13 runs. We also have the Game NHL Playoff side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are 7-2 with a day off and have Syndergaard motivated here against his former organization. Noah is 5-2 with 8+ days rest. The Mets are 4-0 as a home favorite off a road loss. Toronto is 0-5 in NY and has lost 4 of the last 5 vs rightys. Road teams off a home dog loss that scored 4 or less runs on10+ hits are winless since 2004 vs an opponent off a road loss that scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits. Make it the Mets tonight. On Tuesday the MLB Total of the week is up from a system that averages 13 runs per game. We also have the Game 3 NHL Playoff system side and the Game 2 NBA Round 3 historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the NY. Mets- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 16, 2018)

Hump day card has the NBA Double system playoff Game of the Month and a powerful MLB Diamond cutter system. NHL Totals play below

The NHL Totals Play is on the over in the Winnipeg at Vegas game. Rotation numbers 3/4 at 9:05 eastern. This game fits a simulation model that shows this one to be high scoring here tonight. The Jets are 3-0 over when ties and 6 of the last 8 over on the road. Vegas has gone over in both games when tied. Vegas is 13 of 20 over at home if the total is 5.5. Look for this one to go over the total. On Wednesday the NBA Game of the Month with 2 big Playoff systems is up along with another big MLB Diamond cutter system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Totals play. Play the Jets and Knights over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2018)

Friday card has the triple perfect MLB Total of the week and the Game 4 historical system in the Stanley Cup Western Conference Finals. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 8:10 eastern. The Astros fit a nice 278-108 high yield system here tonight. The Indians are 005 in game 1 of a series and 6-13 vs winning teams, The Astros have Morton on the Mound and he is 6-1 with 5 days rest and has a 1.96 home Era. Clevinger for Cleveland has a nice ring to it but he will be on the road against the vaunted Astros lineup. Look for Houston to take the opener. On Friday another big MLB Card is up with the triple perfect MLB Total of the week and more. In the NHL we have the aGame 4 Historical power system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on Houston. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2018)

Saturday card has the Triple System 6* NBA Game 3 Side, the NHL Conference Finals Play of the Year, the Preakness Stakes analysis and MLB. MLB Comp Play below

 The MLB Comp Play is on the The  NY.Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets fit a nice dog system that plays on home dogs of less than 140 off a -140 or more home favored 2+ run win scoring 4 or less vs an opponent off a road dog loss scoring 2 or less on 5+ hits if the total was 8 or less tonight and last night. The Mets have Matz following Degrom which could be a tough righty to lefty switch on the Arizona hitters. Matz was solid going 6 allowing 2 in his only stats against them. Corbin for Arizona has a 5.24 era vs the Mets and Is 2-8 on the road vs winning teams.The Diamondbacks are 0-18 when favored in game 2 or later of a series if off a game as a dog and they allowed 5+ walks Arizona is struggling having lost 8 of 9. They are 0-6 vs N.L. East teams. Look for the Mets to take another. On Saturday we have the NHL Conference Finals Game of the Year from a 100% Historical system, the 6* Triple system highest rated NBA Play and a solid MLB Card. We also have the Preakness stakes analysis. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 20, 2018)

Sunday card has the NBA Playoffs Conference Finals Play of the Year backed with a Powerful NBA Historical system. In bases the ESPN Sunday night Play of the Month headlines. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Winnipeg at 3:05 eastern. The Jets are home and facing elimination. The Good news is that teams in this round at home that won game 1 an lost the next 3 have been profitable in game 5 historically. The Host team is 5-2 in this series and Winnipeg is 43-12 at home and 11-2 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals last out. Look for Winnipeg to force a game 6. On Sunday a Powerful card is up and led by the NBA Conference Finals 100% Game of the Year and our ESPN Sunday night Play of the Month backed with a rare Database system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Winnipeg. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2018)

Monday triple Play card has the MLB A.L. Game of the Month and the NBA Playoff Total of the Month both from perfect systems. NHL Comp Play

The NHL Comp play is on Washington at 8:05 eastern. The Caps will try and stave off elimination tonight at home down 3-2 in the series. The Good news is that road teams like Tampa have never won a game 6 in the semi final round if up 3-2 and the visiting team won the first 4 games followed by the host winning game 5. The Caps are 6-1 off 3+ losses and 3-1 when trailing in a series, they are 10-4 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals and a workman line 25-8 on Mondays. Look for the Caps to put Lightning in a bottle tonight and force game 7. On Monday the 2 headliners plays are the NBA Playoff Total of the Month and the American League Play of the Month, both are backed with undefeated systems from the database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on as we look to start off another big week. For the NHL Free Play. Take Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2018)

Hump day card has the 5* NBA Quad system plays with 4 big systems, NBA on a 29-12 run, the NHL Game 7 Play and a big MLB Diamond cutter system. MLB Early play below.

 The MBL Comp play in early action is on Arizona at 1:10 eastern. The Diamondbacks have been much better vs lefty's and are 12-6 the last 18 against them. They fit a solid long term dog system and and Godley going today. Godley is 3-0 with a 0.93 Era against Milwaukee. The brewers counter with soft tossing lefty Suter who has an elevated 7.20 home Era. The Brewers are 0-4 at home with Vanover behind the plate. Look for Arizona to get the win. On Wednesday a solid card is up with a big 5* NBA playoff side backed with 4 long term systems. In the NHL we have the Game 7 Play and a powerful MLB Blowout system. NBA Cashes big with Houston now on a 29-12 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on Milwaukee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2018)

Thursday card has the Game 5 NBA Conference finals Historical system play. NBA Cashes on Boston on a 30-12 run. In MLB The Double perfect totals of the week headlines. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Houston at 6:10 eastern. The Astros fit a nice system tonight from the database that plays on road favorites off a -200 or higher home favored win, vs an opponent that scored 5 or less runs as a road dog of+140 or more like Cleveland. These road teams have won 23 of 29 times since 2004. Houston has won 8 of 10 on the road vs right handers. The Indians are 1-6 in game one of a series and 8-15 vs winning teams. They have Clevinger on the mound and have lost his last 4 vs winning teams. Morton for Houston has a stellar 1.94 era. Look for the Astros to take the opener. On Thursday we have a huge NBA Game 5 Historical playoff system with 3 perfect angles and the Double perfect MLB Total of the week. NBA is on a 30-12 run after cashing with Boston. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play on Houston. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2018)

Friday card has the 100% MLB Game of the Month and a top totals plays and in the NBA we have a Historical playoff system with an 18-0 Angle. NBA on an 11-1 run. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp play is on Pittsburgh at 7:05 eastern. The Pirates fit a solid database system that has won 28 of 36 times since 2004 and plays on home favorites off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs and are taking on an opponent off a -140 or higher home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs like the Cardinals. The Cardinals are 0-13 *as a road dog after a game as a home favorite where they had more strikeouts than hits. Gant goes for St. Louis and they are 0-4 in his last 4 starts. The Pirates are 12-3 vs teams who scored 2 or less runs and 11-4 in divisional play. They have won the last 5 in the series here vs the Cardinals. Musgrove makes his first start for the Pirates. Look for Pittsburgh to get the win. On Friday we start Memorial Day weekend off big with the MLB Game of the Month and a powerful totals play. In NBA Action we are on an 11-1 run and have a powerful Game 6 Historical system play with an 18-0 Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Pirates. RV- GC Sports


----------



## msvykute99 (May 25, 2018)

Oh, tks, bookmarks


----------



## golden contender (May 26, 2018)

Saturday MLB Card has a Huge Highest rated 6* 100% Totals system that beats the line by over 3 runs and a 92% NBA Game 6 playoff system. MLB Comp play below

The MLB comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:15 eastern. The cubs are a heavy favorite tonight but they do qualify in a solid 17-2 system that dates to 2004 and plays on home favorites off a -200 or higher home favored win scoring 5 or more runs with 0 errors, vs an opponent like SF that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits in a road dog loss. The Cubs have won 9 of 11 here vs the Giants. SF has lost 40 of 58 on the road and 9 of 11 off a loss. The Have Quintana going and he is 7-0 at home vs losing teams. He faces C. Stratton who has a 7.56 Era in his last 3 starts. Look for the Cubs to take another from SF. On Saturday we have our highest ratted 6* MLB Total going from a perfect system that beats the lien by an average 3 runs. We also have a 92% NBA Game 6 Playoff system going. NBA on a 30-13 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Cubs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2018)

Sunday card has a Rare 6* NBA Playoff Game 7 Side with a perfect system and several solid angles. We also have a Powerful undefeated MLB totals System Play. MLB Run line play below

The MLB Run line comp play is on Boston on the run line at -1.5 at 1:10 eastern. Boston fits 2 different systems today a long term system that is 283-108 and also a 31-6 system base on yesterdays win. The Sox are 23-4 as a home favorite in this range and have Sale on the mound. Sale is 8-0 in game 3 of a series. The Sox 7-0 home vs N.L. Teams. The Braves are 3-13 on the road vs A.L Teams. Foltynewicz makes the start and he is 1-8 on 5 days rest, 2-10 vs winning teams and 2-8 on the road. Look for Boston to coast in this one. On Sunday we have a Rare 6* NBA Game 7 100% System Play and MLB. NBA on a 31-13 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on as we end the week big. For the MLB comp Play. Take Boston on the run line. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 28, 2018)

Memorial Day Monday card has the 2018 NBA Playoff Game of the Year and a solid MLB Triple pack in afternoon play with 2 sides from 100 and 91% systems and a perfect MLB Total. NBA on a 31-14 run. NHL Game 1 below

The NHL Stanley cup Game 1 finals Play is on Washington at 8;10 eastern. Washington has home loss revenge on Vegas and the Caps are 16-4 off a shout win including 3-0 the last 3. The Caps have been road warriors winning 15 of 18 away and 6-1 after allowing 2 or less. Washington is 26-8 on Mondays. Vegas has not played in 7 days and they could have some rust here. Washington is a battle tested team and we will back then in gam1. On Memorial Day the 2018 NBA Playoff Game of the Year headlines along with 3 MLB system plays. One perfect side and a total and a 91% play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Game 1 play. Take Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2018)

Wednesday card led by the NHL Playoff total of the Month in Game 2 of thew Stanley Cup Finals along with a Powerful MLB Card. MLB Totals Play below

The MLB comp play is on the under in the Houston at NYY Game at 6:35 eastern. The Astros have Keuchel going and he has gone under in 5 straight vs NY and has a solid 2.84 road Era. Severino for the Yankees has a 1.64 home era and has pitched under in 6 of 7 and went a complete game shutout over Houston and Keuchel earLier this month. The Yankees are 5-0 under at home vs leftys and 6 of 8 vs .600 or better teams, the Astros are 5-0 under on hump day, 6 of 7 in game 3 of a series and 5 of 6 on the road vs .600 or better teams. Look for this one to stay under, on Wednesday the NHL Playoff Total of the Month headlines along with a powerful MLB System card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Astros and NYY to play under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 31, 2018)

Thursday card has the NBA Playoff Total of the Year with a 100% Totals system and a 15-0 Angle. In MLB Action the card is led by a 5* Undefeated totals system. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 7:10 eastern. The return of Kershaw is the story here tonight and he has won 5 of his last 6 vs the Phillies. The Dodgers are 40-11 when he pitches vs winning teams and have won 40 of 53 when He starts against N.L. East teams. LA fits a nice power system that has a 283-110 long term record. The Phillies are 1-7 in A. Nola starts and Philly has lost 8 of 10 here in LA. Look for the Dodgers to take the finale. On Thursday the NBA Playoff Total of the Year with a 100% System headlines along with a Powerful 5* MLB Totals system and the Double system NBA Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Lay it with LA. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 1, 2018)

Friday card has a 5* MLB Perfect system total that averages 13 runs per game since 2004 an overall solid card as MLB Heats up. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Milwaukee at 8:10 eastern. The Brewers are 11-0 as a road favorite and tonight they fit a solid system that plays on road favorites off a home win scoring 4 or less runs on 10_ hits vs an opponent like Chicago that comes in off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs The Brewers have won 7 of 9 on the road if the total is 9 to 9.5 and 25 of 36 at night. The Whitesox are 3-18 vs winning teams and 1-7 after a day off. They have lost 8 of 9 vs N.L. Teams. They have Santiago starting and he has a 10.61 home Era. The Brewers counter with C. Anderson who has been solid in road starts with 2.19 Era. Look for the Brewers to take the opener. On Friday we have a solid Card in Baseball with the lead play a 5* Perfect totals system that has averaged 13 runs per game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Make it Milwaukee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2018)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* highest rated system Play in MLB and a 100% NHL Game finals totals plays with 8 power angles. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on New York at 4:10 eastern. NY fits 2 different league wide MLB system here today. One is along tern 422-239 system and the other is cashing 83% since 204 and pertains to road favorites off a win. NY is 6-1 on Saturdays, 5-1 vs Division teams and 8-2 in game 2 of a series. The Orioles are 14-44 vs rightys and 15-42 off a loss. Baltimore has Gausman going and has lost 4 of his last 5 starts. Tanaka for NYY is 13-3 vs losing teams, 5-1 with 5 days rest and they have won his last 5 road starts. Play on NY Today. On Saturday we have a huge 6* MLB Highest rated Top play alert and a 100% NHL Game 3 5* Totals system in Cup Finals action. MLB Top play cashes big on Friday. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB free play. Play on New York. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 3, 2018)

Sunday NBA Game Power Play with 4 Long term NBA Playoff Systems one is a perfect 19-0. There is also a powerful MLB Card up. big 6* cashes on LA Dodgers on Saturday MLB Comp Play below


The MLB comp Play is on Minnesota Game 920 at 2:10 eastern. The Twins blasted Cleveland on Saturday and sets up a big play against for Cleveland here. We are playing against road favorites off a road favored loss by 5+ runs if they scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits vs an opponent off a home dog win by 5 or more runs with 0 errors. These road favorites are 7-18 since 2004. The Indians are 1-5 on the road off a road loss by 5 or more and the Twins are 3-0 as a home dog off a home win by 5 or more and have taken the last 2. Look for them to take the finale of this series. The Sunday cad has the 1909 NBA Game 2 Historical system side and another Powerful MLB Card. Top 6* Cashes on LA. Dodgers on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and the week big. For the MLB free play. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2018)

Tuesday card has the National League Total of the year headlining with a perfect 16-0 system. There is also a big 5* Power system side. MLB Live dog comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Seattle at 8:10 eastern. The Mariners fit a nice dog system that pertains to their 1 run home win last out and the Astros home loss to Boston. Seattle is 6-1 off a win, 4-0 on the road vs winning teams, 4-0 in in game 1 of a series and 4-1 with a day of. The Astros are under .500 at home vs leftys and that what they will see in Paxton tonight who has better overall numbers than Keuchel. Paxton has won 9 of 11 vs winning teams and Keuchel has lost 4 of 5 vs winning teams. Look for Seattle to take the opener. On Tuesday join us for the National league Total of the Year backed with an exclusive 16-0 Totals system. We also have a Powerful 5* Dominator side with 3 undefeated angles and a 13-1 system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Make it the Mariners. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2018)

Wednesday card has the triple system 5* NBA Finals game 3 historical system and the MLB Power system Play of the week headlining the MLB Card. MLB Matinee play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 1:10 eastern. The Mets are in a solid spot here as they have won 9 of 10 in the series vs Baltimore and are 9-3 at home vs A.L. Teams. NY has Wheeler going and he has won 5 of 6 vs A.L. Teams. Baltimore has lost 12 of the last 13 vs N.L. Teams ad 29 of 39 vs right handers. The Orioles are 7-23 on the road and are averaging under 2 runs per game the past week. The Birds have Bundy going today and he has lost 4 of 5 on the road. Look for the Mets to take this one today. On Hump day the NBA Triple system 5* Finals Play is up along with an MLB Card that has the MLB Power system Play of the week headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB free play. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2018)

Friday card has the 2018 NBA Playoff total of the year with a 2 big systems and a 100% MLB Interleague Totals system play. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Arizona at 8:40 eastern. The Diamondbacks are 6-1 with rest and 5-1 in the series with Colorado. The Rockies are 1-4 at home vs winning teams and have lost 4 straight division games. Arizona has Greinke going and his teams have won 21 of 29 in game 1 of a series. Marquez for Colorado has lost 6 of 8 at home and 7 of 10 with 5 days rest. Marquez is 2-5 vs Arizona. League wide we see that home teams with a total of 10 or more that scored 5 or more runs in a road loss like Colorado have lost all 6 times since 2004 vs a team that scored 4 or less runs in a road dog loss. Look for the Diamondbacks to take this one. On Friday we have our 2018 NBA Playoff Total of the Year going and a Powerful MLB Card that is led by a top 5* Perfect Interleague Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Take Arizona. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2018)

Saturday MLB Power card led by the 100% Inter League Play of the year along with a powerful totals system and the Belmont Stakes. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on San Diego at 4:10 eastern. The Padres fit a solid system that has won 17 of 18 times for road teams off a road loss by 2 or more runs that scored 2 or less on 5+ hits and 0 errors. SD is 6-0 on Saturdays and has won 4 straight vs rightys. They have T. Ross on the mound and have won 9 of his 10 starts when he has 5 days rest and Ross is 5-0 in game 2 of a series. Miami has lost 9 of 11 vs right handers and 2-6 vs N.L West teams. Miami is 0-4 on Saturdays. Straily on the mound for Miami has a 6.00 Home Era. Play on the Padres today. On Saturday our Interleague Game of the Year takes center stage with a never lost MLB League wide database system. This play leads a powerful Bases card and we also have the Belmont Stakes Analysis. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Play on the Padres. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2018)

Monday card has the A.L. West Game of the Month backed by a 15 year old system that is undefeated. There is also a triple perfect 5* Totals system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. Tampa has won 5 straight on Mondays and 5 of 6 vs losing teams. Toronto has lost 16 of 21 vs leftys and are 0-6on the road against them. The Jays 2-10 after scoring 5 or more runs and 3-10 off a win. In fact road teams since 2004 with a total of 8 or less that are off a road dog win by 5 or more runs vs an opponent off a home dog loss that scored 4 or less runs have lost all 8 times. Gaviglio for Toronto has lost 3 of his last 4 road starts. We will back Yarborough and Tampa tonight. On Monday we start the week big in bases with the A.L. West Perfect system Game of the Month and a Triple perfect totals system that beats the posted total on average by over 4 runs. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Tampa Bay. RV- GC Sports


----------



## alice2911 (Jun 12, 2018)

Tôi muốn đặt cược làm thế nào để làm


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2018)

Tuesday card has the 100% MLB Total of the week headlining another Powerful Baseball card that also has a 5* Blowout system.. MLB Interleague Play below


The MLB Comp play is on the NYY at 7:05 eastern.NY has won 8 straight at home off a road game and 4-0 with an off day. They are 5-1 on Tuesdays and 14-3 vs a team that allowed 2 or less runs and have won 9 of 11 vs N.L. Teams. Washington hits just .222 vs leftys. They will face Sabathia tonight who has similar numbers to Roark. However the Nats fit a play against system that pertains to road dogs off a home favored loss vs an opponent off a road favored loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits like NY. Look for the Yankees to take the opener. On Tuesday we have another powerful MLB Card led by the perfect system total of the week and a 5* Blowout system side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the NYY. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 14, 2018)

Thursday card has the 100% National League Total of the Month and a Powerful Early season Canadian Football League System side on ESPN 2. CFL Ranked #1 last season. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Yankees at 7:05 eastern. The Yankees are 42-12 at home and 13-3 here vs leftys which is what thye will see tonight in Tampa Lefty B. Snell who has lost 6 straight to NY. The Rays fit a negative league wide system that is 114-290 long term. The line is reasonable because NY is calling up J. Loaisigia from Double AA. However Tampa has lost 25 of 33 here in NY and has lost 8 of 9 vs winning team and the last 6 on the road. Look for the Yankees to take the opener. On Thursday we have out first bug CFL Play and we were ranked #1 on multiple networks last season in Canadian Football League Play. We also have a 100% National League Total of the Month in MLB Action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Yankees. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2018)

Friday card has the 2018 MLB Underdog Game of the year from a Perfect system dating to 2005. We also have a 5* Totals systems The CFL Winner on ESPN 2 and World cup afternoon Play. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB comp Play is on the Over in the Reds at Pirates game. Rotation numbers 901/902 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has flown over every time since 2004. We are playing the over for home teams off a 1 run road dog win scoring 5 or more runs like the Pirates vs a team like the Reds that comes in off a road favored win by 5+ runs. The Pirates are 5 of 5 over vs a team that scored 5 or more runs and average 5 runs per game at home. The Reds are 5 of 6 over on the road vs a team with a winning home record and 6 of 7 over vs a team that scored 5 or more runs in last game. Kuhl pitching for the pirates has flown over in 5 of 6 at home and 7 of 8 vs losing teams. Harvey for the Reds has a 6.44 road Era. Look for this game to play over the total. On Friday the 2018 MLB Underdog Game of the Year goes from perhaps our Top Dog system which is 12-0 the last 14 seasons, very rare. There is also a 5* Total and the ESPN 2 CFL System side. There sis also a World Cup Play in afternoon soccer. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Pirates and the Reds over the total. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2018)

Saturday card has a Powerful MLB Card with N.L. Total of the Month and a Top 5* Canadian League Football play on ESPN. CFL Ranked #1 last season. World Cup Play below.

The World Cup Play for Saturday is on Croatia at 3:00 PM Eastern on Fox sports. Croatia is off a nice come from behind win over Senegal and should handle Nigeria here today. Nigeria has struggled of late and does not have the experience that Croatia has. Nigeria never does well in World Cup play going back to 1998 and has just 2 goals in their last 4 games and just 1 win in their last 12 World Cup Matches. Croatia has a solid club and more experience. Play on Croatia to win. On Saturday Another Big MLB Card is up with the N.L. Total of the Month and we have a top play 5* in CFL Action backed with a big Early season Canadian League Football system. Last season we were ranked #1 in CFL and are off to a fast start this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the World Cup Play go with Croatia. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2018)

The World cup play at 2:00 eastern is on the Under in the Brazil vs Switzerland match. Brazil has a lot to prove at Russia 2018 after its embarrassing loss as the host nation from the 2014 World Cup. The Canarinho have allowed just two goals while compiling an 8-3-0 win-draw-loss record in their last 11 matches, including 9 clean-sheet victories.  Switzerland are also in good defensive form  conceding just once in six games, and losing only one game since Euro 2016. This is not the easiest of round 1 games Brazil could have hoped for as the Swiss are trending upward. With both teams playing defense at a high level this game looks low scoring and plays Under today. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2018)

Monday card has the American League Total of the Month and a Big 5* Side, we also have an early World Cup total. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on San Francisco. Game 960 at 10:15 eastern. The Giants are off a nice road dog win over LA. Now they return home to take on a Last Place Miami team. The Giants fit a solid league wide system that plays on home Favorites off a road dog win that had 4 or less hits vs a team off a road dog loss. These teams win over 83% long term. These 2 pitchers Smith for Miami and Suarez for SF met just 5 days ago with Miami getting the win. Look for the Giant to turn the tables tonight and take the opener. On Monday the American League Total of the Month Headlines along with a 5* MLB Diamond Cutter system side. There is also an Early World Cup totals Play going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Go with the Giants. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 19, 2018)

Tuesday card has a Rare TOP Rated 6* with a 100% system that wins on average by 4 runs. There is also the MLB Total of the week and another powerful World cup afternoon total. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Texas at 8:15 eastern. Texas has won 8 of 10 in the 2nd game of a series and 5 of the last 6 here in KC. The Royals just moved Herrera and look like a dead team right now losing 14 of 16 and 28 of 40 in night games. Texas has Hamels and he has a 2.40 road Era and went 7 scoreless his last time here. He has revenge on KC and Hammel for a home loss back in late May. KC has lost 5 of 6 at home with Hammel. Take Texas in this one. On Tuesday we have a rare 6* MLB highest rated side with a perfect system that wins by over 4 runs per game and our MLB Total of the week. There is also another solid World Cup total in Afternoon action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5369 to jump on. In the Battle of Hamels vs Hammel. We will Take Texas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 20, 2018)

Wednesday card has our highest rated Round 2 World cup Play in afternoon action World cup on a 4-0 run. We also have the MLB Game of the week headlining MLB. Early Comp play below


The MLB comp Play is on the LA. Dodgers at 2:20 eastern. LA is on a tear right now and were 11-0 on the road vs winning teams heading into game 2 of of last nights Double header. They are 8-1 in game 3 or later of a series and have won 9 of 10 in the series with the Cubs. Chicago has lost 4 of 5 on Wednesdays and the last 4 at home vs teams with winning road records. Stripling goes for LA and they have won his last 6 starts and he is one of the best kept secrets in the game having allowed 2 runs or less in his last 8 starts. Lester for Chicago has been solid as well but we like the Dodgers as they are 5-0 of late as a road dog and based on the overall numbers. Play on LA. On Hump the MLB Game of the week is up headlining the Baseball card as well as our highest rated Round 2 World Cup Power play. World cup now 4-0 the last 4 days. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on The LA. Dodgers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 21, 2018)

Thursday card has a 5* World cup total, Cup plays are 4-1, In CFL we have a Game 2 power system Side and in MLB The N.L. West 100% Total of the Month. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Oakland at 8:10 eastern. Oakland has won the last 5 in the series vs Chicago and tonight they fit a solid 82% system that pertains to road favorites off a road dog win by 2 or more scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a road dog loss that had 4 or less hits. The sox are 5-14 at home vs winning teams and 4-9 vs A.L. West teams. Oakland has won 13 of 16 vs .400 or less opponents and 7 of 9 on the road vs rightys. Giolito for Chicago is 1-6 at home and 1-8 vs winning teams. Bassit has a 2.35 era. Play on Oakland. On Thursday the lead play is the N.L. West 100% Total of the Month, we have a 5* Total in World cup action and a solid Week 2 Canadian League football system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick Make it Oakland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 22, 2018)

Friday card has a 5* World Cup play. Soccer on a 5-1 run. The Double system Canadian League system play, the WNBA Game of the Month and a 5* MLB Blowout. Thursday sweeps going 3-0. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Friday Comp play is on Oakland in game 1 of the double header at 4:10 eastern.. Oakland has won the last 5 in the series vs Chicago and today they qualify in a solid 82% system that pertains to road favorites off a road dog win by 2 or more scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a road dog loss that had 4 or less hits. Chicago is 8-28 in day games. The Sox are 5-14 at home vs winning teams and 4-9 vs A.L. West teams. Oakland has won 13 of 16 vs .400 or less opponents and 7 of 9 on the road vs rightys. Shields for Chicago has allowed 16 runs in 11 innings in his last 3 starts vs Oakland. Manea for the Athletics is 4-0 in day games this season. Play on Oakland. On Friday a powerful multi sport card is up with the WNBA Game of the Month, Double system CFL Side, 5* World Cup play and a Big 5* MLB Diamond Cutter Blowout system. Thursday sweeps going 3-0 Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Oakland. Rob Vinciletti - Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2018)

Saturday card has another Powerful World Cup Play with a 100% Angle and the CFL Game of the Month from a huge week 2 system. CFL Sides on a 26-5 run. We also have big 6* Highest rated Side. MLB Totals Play below

The MLB Play is on the under in the San Diego at San Francisco game at 4:01 eastern. This game fits a solid under system that pertain to Divisional Road teams in game 2 or later of a series vs an opponent that is .500 or better. The Padres have played under in 26 of the last 37 on the road and 8 of the last 9 of late. They are averaging just 2.6 runs the past week. SF has gone under in 4 of 5 Division games of late. Lyles pitching for the Pads was superb last out going 7 strong allowing just 1 run. SF has Suarez going and he should be tough here at home on this lineup. Both teams have a solid Bullpen SD with a 2.79 road Era and SF with a 2.87 home Era. Look for a tight game that stays under. On Saturday we have top 6* MLB Perfect system Play, the Canadian League Football Game of the Month and another TOP play in World Cup action. For the MLB free play. Take the Padres and Giants under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2018)

Sunday card has the MLB Total of the Week Sunday night baseball and World cup action. Afternoon World Cup Play below.

The World Cup Power Angle Play is on Poland plus the half goal at 2'00 eastern Poland was shocked in their opener losing 2-1 to an average Senegal team. They have the best scorer on the field and they wont be held down for long. Columbia has just 3 wins in their last 10 matches and lost 2-1 to Japan as they were playing with just 10 players in that one. Poland was favored to win this group and have left much doubt in the minds of many. However this is a very winnable game and should they draw the half goal could come in Handy. Play on Poland plus the half goal. On Sunday we have the MLB Total of the week in early action and Sunday night baseball. End the eek big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the World Cup Play. Play on Poland plus the half goal. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 25, 2018)

Monday card has the 100% MLB Total of the Month and a big 5* Side plays. There is also another big World Cup Totals Play in Afternoon action. MLB 3* Play below

The MLB 3* Comp Play is on The LA. Angels at 4:15 eastern. The Angels qualify in a 15-1 system today that plays on road favorites at -140 or more that scored 5+ runs and had 1 or no errors in a home favored loss, vs an opponent that was a dog in their last game. LA has won all 6 meetings from KC and they are 10-1 as a road favorite in this range. KC has lost 7 of 8 on Mondays, 25 of 33 vs winning teams and 17 of 20 in June. KC has Keller going but his numbers are not as strong as Skaggs for LA. Skaggs has won 6 of 8 on the road with a 2.27 Era. He has 2 starts spanning 14 innings vs KC and has not allowed a single run. Look for LA to take another from the Royals. On Monday we have 2 big MLB Plays one is the Total of the Month, the other is a powerful 5* Side. We also have another World Cup play and we are on an 8-2 run in soccer. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB 3* Play on the LA. Angels. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2018)

Tuesday card features 2 powerful 5* Top plays, one is a Perfect system MLB Blowout side the other is an Afternoon Total in World cup Play. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play as seen on facebook is on Atlanta at 7:35 eastern. The Braves are 11-2 at home vs right handers and have won 5 straight on Tuesdays. They have won 5 of 6 starts with A. Sanchez on the mound. The reds have been hot of late but they have Harvey going tonight. Harvey has a 6+ road Era this year and allowed 6 runs in 6 innings in his start here this year. In his career his teams have lost 9 of 12 to Atlanta.The Reds had their win streak snapped last night and teams that are under .500 tend to bounce after the first loss after the win streak, The Braves walked off in extras last night and are a solid home team this year. Look for the Braves to take this one. On Tuesday we have 2 big 5* top plays going. In MLB Action we have a Perfect Diamond utter system that is winning by an average 4 runs per game. In Afternoon world cup action we have a top Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Tuesday MLB Free play. Play on Atlanta. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2018)

Thursday card has a Rare Undefeated 6* Highest Rated MLB System side, a Week 3 CFL System plays, CFL Sides on a 28-5 Run the last 2 years and an Afternoon World Cup 21-0 Power Angle Play. MLB total below

The MLB Comp totals Play is on the Over in the Houston at Tampa Bay Game at 7:10 eastern. Houston averages 6 runs per game on the road and they have posted Overs in 10 of 11 on the road vs rightys and 11 of 13 vs pitchers with a 1.15 or less WHIP. They have Mcculers on the mound and he has a pedestrian like 4.83 road Era. Tampa has gone over in 5 of 6 on Thursdays and the last 3 in the series here have flown over. To tie in one of our league wide systems, we note that road favorites of -140 or more like the Astros have played over every time if the total is 8 or less and they are off a 1 run home win scoring 5+ runs and are now taking on a team off a win. Look for this game to play over the total tonight. On Thursday we kick things off a with 5* 21-0 World Cup Power Play in afternoon action and follow that with a Rare Highest rated 6* 100% Top play system. Then we cap things off in the CFL where sides are on a 28-5 run the last 2 seasons and we have a solid week 3 system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on this big triple pack. For the MLB Comp play. Take Tampa and Houston Over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 29, 2018)

Friday card has a Big 5* Diamond Cutter Blowout system and the Canadian League Football Game of the Month and more. MLB Road warrior system play below

The MLB comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are 4-1 as a road favorite of -125 to -175. Miami is 16-40 vs a pitcher with a WHIP of less than 1.15 and has lost 8 of 10 vs rightys.. For the big system in this game we see that home dogs like Miami that are off a home dog loss at +140 or more in a game where the total was 8 or less are 1-11 since 2004 if they scored 2 or less runs and had 10+ hits. The Mets have Degrom going and he has a 1.46 road Era and has won 14 of 17 on Fridays. Miami counters with S. Alcantra making his first start. Look for the Mets to take the opener. On Friday another power house card is up with the CFL Game of the Month in football and a big 5* 100% MLB Diamond Cutter system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free play. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2018)

Saturday card has a big 5* World Cup 5* Afternoon Play, an early season CFL Totals system and a Powerful MLB Card. Friday card sweeps MLB Comp Play below


The MLB Comp Play is on The LA. Angels at 4:05 eastern. LA has won the last 6 meetings in the series with Baltimore and are a solid 11-1 as a road favorite from -125 to -175. They have Skaggs going and he has win 4 of his last 5 on the road and has a solid 2.14 road Era. Cashner for Balty is 1-7 at home with a 5.12 home Era and has a 4.85 Era vs the Angels. The Orioles are 11-27 at home including 4-24 vs a team with a winning road record. They have dropped 12 of 14 on Saturdays and the last 6 here vs Leftys. Look for LA. To take another. Play on the Angels.The Saturday card has another Solid MLB Card led by a big Top 100% System Play, an Afternoon 5* World Cup round of 16 Side and another big Canadian League Football Totals Play. Friday card sweeps Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the LA. Angels. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2018)

Sunday card has a big 100% ESPN Totals system play and early Dominator system and our highest rated World Cup round of 16 play. WNBA Comp Play below

The WNBA Comp Play is on the LA. Sparks at 5:00 eastern. The Sparks have right back revenge here at home tonight after losing in Las Vegas by 16. LA has covered 5 of 6 vs losing teams, 5 of 5 on Sundays and both times off a favored loss. They have shot under 40% in back to back games but should be much better tonight against a Vegas team that has failed to cover 4 of 5 on Sundays and fits a play against system that pertains to road dogs off a home dog win that scored 85 or more. Look for LA to serve up some revenge. On Sunday we get July started off big with our Highest Rated World Cup 23-0 Round of 16 Top play and out MLB Sunday night Baseball ESPN 100% Totals system headlining the MLB Card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Play on the LA. Sparks. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2018)

Monday card has a huge 5* 23-0 World Cup Power system side and another Powerful MLB Card backed with a Solid Diamond cutter system that wins by over 3 runs on average. Its triple 5* Monday, MLB Sunshine state Comp Play below. 

The MLB Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. Fresh off the Houston sweep the Rays are back in Florida for a road series with Miami. Tampa has won 16 of 24 vs losing teams and 7 of 8 on Mondays. Miami has lost 5 of 6 here vs Tampa. Tampa has won 8 of 9 and tonight they fit an 82% Power system that pertain to road favorites off a home dog win. We will back Eovaldi and Tamps in this game. On Monday the card is headlined by a 23-0 5* World Cup Power Play and a big 5* MLB Diamond cutter system which are games where the systems win by over 3 runs on average. All part of Triple 5* Monday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now as we start July off big. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Tampa. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 10, 2018)

Tuesday card has the highest rated World Cup Play of the Year with a 24-0 Angle and a Powerful MLB Card as well as the WNBA Game of the Month. MLB Comp Play below

On Tuesday MLB Comp Play is on the Under 11 runs in the Arizona at Colorado game at 8:40 eastern. Nice system in this game that plays under for home favorites with a total of 10 or higher that are off a road dog loss scoring 4 or less like the Rockies vs a team that scored 4 or less as a home favorite like Arizona. These games have played under all 5 times this has occurred since 2004. AZ has gone under in 19 of 21 off a home favored loss scoring 4 or less. Colorado is 21 of 29 under on Tuesdays and 38 of 55 at home vs winning teams. They have stayed under in 16 of 21 with Corbin vs a team that allowed 5 or more runs. Corbin has a solid 2.33 road Era and has allowed 2 or less runs in his last 3 starts vs Colorado. Anderson for Colorado has gone under the last 5 at home vs a winning team and in his last 3 starts all 3 under with a 1.64 Era. With Colorado 7 of 9 under at home off a road loss we will play this one under. On Tuesday we start the day with the 24-9 World Cup Play of the Year. Then we have the WNBA Game of the Month and a powerful MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free Pick. Play Arizona and Colorado Under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 11, 2018)

Hump day card has a 5* World Cup totals Play and these totals ae on an 8-1 run. We also have the MLB Total of the week headlining a Powerful Bases card. MLB comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are 8-0 as a home favorite off a home dog loss by 4 or more runs and they have the N.L Top pitcher going tonight in J. Degrom who is 5-1 at home vs the Phillies. The Phils have lost 6 of 8 with Velasquez pitching and 5 of 7 of his road starts vs losing teams. The Phils have lost 4 of 5 against the Mets with Velasquez. The Mets are still playing hard despite being the worst team in baseball after game 15 of the season. That aid we will back New York here tonight to even the series. On Wednesday we have a 5* World Cup total in afternoon action and these totals have hit 8 of the last 9. In Bases the MLB Total of the week Headlines. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free Pick. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 12, 2018)

Thursday card has The 100% American league Game of the Month and a 5* CFL Power System play that is undefeated the last 10 seasons. CFL Sides on a 29-7 run. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play for Thursday is on Tampa Bay at 8:10 eastern. Tampa has won 22 of 33 vs losing teams and has their ace on the mound in Snell who has a solid 2.10 Era this season. He will face K. Gibson who he beat earlier in the season 10-1. The Twins have lost 6 of the last 7 Gibson has started against Tampa and he has an elevated Era at 6.81 against them. The Twins have lost 5 of 7 here vs Tampa and the last 7 at home vs winning teams. They are 1-4 of late vs leftys. To tie in a solid database system we are playing on road favorites with a total of 8 or less that come in off a home favored wln vs a team off a home favored win at -140 or more that scored 5 or more runs on 10+ hits. Look for Tampa to take the opener. On Thursday we the 100% American League Game of the Month going from an undefeated system dating to 2004. there is also a 5* perfect system play in Canadian Football League action where sides are on a 29-7 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Take Tampa Bay- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 13, 2018)

Friday card has the 100% N.L. East Division Game of the Year leading the MLB Card, 2 Powerful WNBA System plays from the same 44-14 system and another solid CFL Side. MLB comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Baltimore at 7:05 eastern. The Orioles have won 6 of 7 vs Texas and the last 4 here at home. Looking at the database we see that home dogs off a home favored loss with a total of 8 or less are 5-0 vs an opponent like Texas that comes in off a +140 or higher road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs. Texas has Hamels going but he has been awful in his last 3 starts with an 11.61 Era and he has a 5.35 Era vs the Orioles. Cobb has been good vs the Rangers with a 2.91 Era. Look for the home team to take the opener. On Friday we have our N.L, EAST Highest Rated Game of the year backed with a never lost system. We also have 2 WNBA Plays from a long term 44-14 system and another CFL Side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Go with Baltimore. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 14, 2018)

Saturday card has a rare 6* 100% MLB Top system play headlining MLB. We also have a 5* World Cup Total and another CFL Early season system side. Top N.L. East play hits on Friday. MLB total below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under in the Philadelphia at Miami game at 4:15 eastern. The Phillies cashed big for all members on Friday as our N.L. East play of the year. Today we are on the under in this meeting as the game fits a solid 84% system based on both teams scoring 2 or less runs with the road team winning and the home team getting 4 or less hits. Miami averages 3.5 runs at home and has to face A. Nola who has a 0.83 era in his last 3 starts and is 13 of 18 under this season. Philly has gone under in 9 of 11 and 7 of 9 vs losing teams. They hit just .221 in day games. Miami has Richard pitching and he has been much better in day games. Look for this game to stay under. On Saturday off the heels of our N.L. East play of the year winner we are back with a top 6* Never lost MLB System play, a 5* World Cup total and another big CFL System Side. CFL Sides on a 29-8 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play the under in the Phillies at Marlins game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 15, 2018)

Sunday card has the MLB Get AWAY Top Play headlining as we head to the All Star Break. There is also the World Cup Championship play. WNBA Play below

The WNBA Power Play is on Minnesota at 7:05 eastern. The Lynx have double digit revenge on Connecticut and are off an embarrassing home loss as a 10 point favorite to Las Vegas last out. Tonight they should coast over a Connecticut team that has failed to cover 9 of the last 11 on the road, 5 of 6 in July, 10 of 13 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game and the last 5 vs team who allow 75 or more. Minnesota has covered the last 6 off a spread loss and the winning team in their games has covered 9 of the last 10. Make it Minnesota in this one. On Sunday we have a powerful MLB card led by the Get away Play of the Year. There is World cup 5* and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on as we head into the All star Break. For the WNBA Play. Lay it with the Lynx. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2018)

Friday card has the MLB Back from the Break Play of the year backed with 23-1 and 24-2 systems. We have a big MLB Card up all with exclusive Extended rest systems, we also have CFL and WNBA. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Seattle on the run line at -1.5 runs at 10:10 eastern. Seattle fits the 27-3 system below that pertain to winning teams off a loss in the first game back from the break. The Mariners are 17-4 at home vs rightys and have won 20 of 27 vs A.L. Central teams. Chicago has lost 21 of 29 in game 1 of a series and 47 of 57 on the road vs winning teams. They have Shields starting and he is 1-10 vs winning teams and 0-5 with 6 days rest. Seattle has won 14 straight home start made by W. Leblanc. Play on Seattle at -1.5 runs. On Friday we are back with a bang with our back from the break Play of the year backed with 23-1 and 24-2 rest systems, we have a solid card overall that has CFL and a WNBA Play. Put his industry leading data on your side tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Make it the Mariners on the run line. RV- GC Sports


SU: 27-3 

Jul 15, 2005 box Fri home Cardinals Mark Mulder - L Astros Andy Pettitte - L 4-3 1 W -1.5 U 8-12 0-0 1-1 -170 8.5 10+
Jul 15, 2005 box Fri home Reds Aaron Harang - R Rockies Jason Jennings - R 4-3 1 W -2.5 U 7-6 0-2 3-0 -145 9.5 9
Jul 13, 2007 box Fri home Braves Tim Hudson - R Pirates Ian Snell - R 9-1 8 W 2.0 O 11-8 0-1 9-0 -155 8.0 9
Jul 13, 2007 box Fri home Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R Astros Jason Jennings - R 6-0 6 W -2.0 U 12-5 0-4 6-0 -185 8.0 9
Jul 13, 2007 box Fri home Phillies Kyle Kendrick - R Cardinals Kip Wells - R 13-3 10 W 5.5 O 23-7 1-4 11-0 -145 10.5 9
Jul 18, 2008 box Fri home Rays James Shields - R Blue Jays AJ Burnett - R 2-1 1 W -5.0 U 5-4 1-1 1-1 -150 8.0 9
Jul 18, 2008 box Fri home White Sox Mark Buehrle - L Royals Zack Greinke - R 9-5 4 W 6.0 O 12-6 2-0 6-1 -150 8.0 9
Jul 18, 2008 box Fri home Yankees Mike Mussina - R Athletics Greg Smith - L 7-1 6 W -1.0 U 10-9 0-1 6-1 -160 9.0 9
Jul 17, 2009 box Fri home White Sox John Danks - L Orioles Jason Berken - R 12-8 4 W 10.5 O 13-14 2-2 7-1 -150 9.5 9
Jul 17, 2009 box Fri home Yankees AJ Burnett - R Tigers Luke French - L 5-3 2 W -2.0 U 13-10 1-3 2-2 -230 10.0 9
Jul 16, 2010 box Fri home Reds Bronson Arroyo - R Rockies Jason Hammel - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 8-5 0-0 3-0 -130 8.5 9
Jul 16, 2010 box Fri home Royals Zack Greinke - R Athletics Gio Gonzalez - L 1-5 -4 L -1.5 U 7-7 2-1 0-4 -145 7.5 9
Jul 15, 2011 box Fri home Braves Tim Hudson - R Nationals Livan Hernandez - R 11-1 10 W 4.5 O 13-8 0-5 10-1 -175 7.5 9
Jul 15, 2011 box Fri home Rays David Price - L Red Sox Andrew Miller - L 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 11-8 0-0 6-0 -160 8.0 9
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Braves Tim Hudson - R Mets Chris Young - R 7-5 2 W 3.5 O 10-11 0-0 5-0 -155 8.5 9
Jul 19, 2013 box Fri home Angels Jered Weaver - R Athletics AJ Griffin - R 4-1 3 W -2.5 U 8-7 1-1 4-0 -132 7.5 9
Jul 19, 2013 box Fri home Brewers Kyle Lohse - R Marlins Jacob Turner - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 5-6 1-0 2-0 -150 8.0 9
Jul 19, 2013 box Fri home Red Sox Felix Doubront - L Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 4-2 2 W -3.5 U 8-5 1-0 3-0 -161 9.5 9
Jul 18, 2014 box Fri home Pirates Francisco Liriano - L Rockies Jorge De La Rosa - L 4-2 2 W -1.5 U 9-8 3-1 2-1 -155 7.5 9
Jul 18, 2014 box Fri home Yankees David Phelps - R Reds Mike Leake - R 4-3 1 W -1.5 U 8-7 3-0 2-0 -130 8.5 9
Jul 17, 2015 box Fri home Angels CJ Wilson - L Red Sox Wade Miley - L 1-0 1 W -7.0 U 2-5 0-0 1-0 -130 8.0 9
Jul 17, 2015 box Fri home Astros Collin McHugh - R Rangers Martin Perez - L 3-2 1 W -3.0 U 9-15 1-0 3-0 -148 8.0 9
Jul 17, 2015 box Fri home Yankees Masahiro Tanaka - R Mariners Mike Montgomery - L 4-3 1 W -0.5 U 8-6 0-1 1-1 -160 7.5 9
Jul 15, 2016 box Fri home Angels Hector Santiago - L White Sox Miguel Gonzalez - R 7-0 7 W -1.0 U 9-5 0-2 7-0 -130 8.0 9
Jul 15, 2016 box Fri home Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L Marlins Wei Yin Chen - L 6-7 -1 L 5.0 O 10-13 1-0 3-1 -132 8.0 9
Jul 15, 2016 box Fri home Rays Chris Archer - R Orioles Yovani Gallardo - R 3-4 -1 L -1.5 U 9-7 0-0 2-1 -130 8.5 9
Jul 15, 2016 box Fri home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Royals Ian Kennedy - R 4-2 2 W -2.0 U 8-5 1-2 2-1 -143 8.0 9
Jul 14, 2017 box Fri home Astros Charlie Morton - R Twins Jose Berrios - R 10-5 5 W 6.0 O 14-5 2-1 9-1 -165 9.0 9
Jul 14, 2017 box Fri home Mets Jacob deGrom - R Rockies Jon Gray - R 14-2 12 W 8.5 O 19-6 1-0 12-1 -160 7.5 9
Jul 14, 2017 box Fri home Red Sox Drew Pomeranz - L Yankees Jordan Montgomery - L 5-4 1 W 0.5 O 10-6 0-2 2-1 -137 8.5 9

Jul 20, 2018 box Fri home Mariners Wade LeBlanc - L White Sox James Shields - R -205 8.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 21, 2018)

Saturday card has the highest rated 6* CFL Totals Play from our top Totals system. There is also a powerful MLB Card with a top 5* play.bMLB + CFL Top plays cash big again. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB comp play is on the over in the Minnesota at KC Game at 7:15 eastern.These two have played some higher scoring games this season and both pitchers have struggled. Lynn for the Twins has a 7+ road era and has pitched over in 8 of 9 away. He has a 5.09 era vs KC and has pitched over in his last 3 against them. Junis for KC has gone over in 2 of 3 vs Minnesota and has a 5.58 home Era. The Twins are 5-0 over on Saturdays and 23 of 31 over vs .400 or less teams. KC is 5 of 6 over in game 2 of a series and 4 of 5 over vs losing teams. Look for this game to play over. On Saturday we have a huge 6* Canadian Football league total from our best totals system and a 5* MLB Power system play headlining the bases card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. TOP MLB +CFL Plays cash out again on Friday. For the MLB Free play. Take KC and Minnesota over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2018)

The Sunday night ESPN MLB Game of the Year headlines with a perfect Angle that dates back to 1997. Bases sweeps on Saturday. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 1:10 eastern. The Rays fit a powerful system that pertains to home teams off a 1 run home favored loss that are trying to avoid a sweep to a losing team that scored 4 or less runs in a road dog win. Miami has lost 7 of 10 on Sundays and are a dismal 19-42 on the road vs .500 or better teams. Tampa is 5-1 in game 3 of a series and has Archer on the hill. Archer has a 0.64 career Era vs Miami. Richards for the fish has a 5.93 road Era. Look for Tampa to take the finale. On Sunday the ESPN Sunday night baseball Game of the Year headlines a powerful MLB Card. MLB Top play cashes again on Saturday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on as we end the week big in bases. For the MLB Free pick. Take Tampa. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2018)

Monday card has the MLB Total of the Month and a Perfect System 5* Blowout side. Bases cashed big again on Sunday. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on the Boston Redsox at 7:05 eastern. Boston has won 9 of 10 vs the Orioles and they are 5-0 in game 1 of a series,40-18 vs losing teams, 6-1 on Mondays and 16-5 on the road if the total is 9 to 9.5. The Orioles are 3-7 on Mondays and 1-10 as a home dog from +125 to +175. To make matters worse. Road favorites at -140 or more that are off a road favored win by 5+ runs have won 90% since 2004 vs a team off a road loss that had 0 errors. Porcello for Boston is 6-1 vs losing teams. Gausman for Balty is 1-5 vs the Sox and they have lost 17 of his last 22 starts. Play on Boston. On Monday we have another big card led by our MLB Total of the Month and a big 5* Blowout system that is undefeated since 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Redsox. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2018)

Tuesday card is led by our MLB Game of the Week backed with a Powerful Undefeated system . WNBA Play below

The WNBA Play for Tuesday is on the Atlanta Dream at 10:35 eastern. Atlanta has won and covered 7 straight and now they travel to LA where they have revenge. Atlanta has covered 9 of 13 with revenge and 11 of the last 12 vs winning teams. They are 4-1 ats on Tuesday and have covered 10 of 15 after scoring 75 or more points. LA has failed to cover the last 6 off a win of 10 or more and 8 of 11 vs winning teams. in the series Atlanta has covered 10 of the last 12. Play on Atlanta. On Tuesday another solid Bases card is up and led by the Game of the Week with a perfect system that dates to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the WNBA Free pick. Play on Atlanta. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2018)

Thursday card has the 100% N.L. Total of the Month, a 90% Dog system and a powerful CFL System play. MLB Ranked #1 last 30 days and CFL Sides on a 31-19 run. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees on the run line at -1.5 runs at 7:05 eastern. The Yankees fit a 17-1 Power system that plays on home favorites at -200 or more that are off a road favored loss vs an opponent like KC that are off a home loss by 2 or more runs. The Yankees are 11-1 at home off a road game. KC is 1-10 as a road dog off a home loss and 7-32 as a road dog in this range. Junis for KC has a 7.89 Era in his last 3 starts. He allowed 6 runs in 5 innings in his last start here. Gray for NY has a solid 2.38 Era vs the Royals. Look for the Yankees to coast in this one. On Thursday the 100% Double system National League Total of the Month headlines the card along with a 90% Dog system and another powerful Canadian league football play where our sides are on a 31-9 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take New York on the run line. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2018)

Friday card has a huge top rated 6* MLB Top play from a perfect system that wins on average by 4 runs per game since 2004. There is also the CFL Total of the Month on ESPN 2. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Toronto at 8:10 eastern. The Jays are 17-5 vs teams that are .400 or less and 4-0 after a day off. The Jays have won 6 of 8 in game 1 of a series. League wide since 2004 Road favorites off a home loss by 5+ runs that manages to scored 5+ runs are winning 83% vs an opponent off a road loss like Chicago. The Sox have lost 23 of 32 in game 1 of a series. They have lost 8 of 11 with Lopez on the mound and 1-4 the last 5 vs the Jays. Stroman for Toronto has pitched much better with a 2.37 Era in his last 3 starts. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On friday a massive highest rated rare 6* MLB Release headlines and has a 100% system that wins by over 4 runs on average. There is also the Canadian League Football Total of the Month and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Take Toronto. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2018)

Saturday card has the CFL Game of the Month in afternoon action and the MLB Game of the week headlining a big bases card. College Football seasonal pack up, ONLY way to get ALL our plays is through us direct. Late CFL Total Play below

The Canadian Football League comp play is on the Under in the Calgary at Saskatchewan games at 9:00 eastern on ESPN 2. Saskatchewan home games have averaged 38 point and they have gone under in 5 straight at home and 6 of 8 as a home dog from +3.5 to +7, All 4 of their games vs winning teams have gone under. Calgary road games have averaged 39 points and they are under in 7 straight off a win and 12 of 16 on Saturday including the last 3. In the series these two have played under in 5 straight and thats what we will recommend tonight. On Saturday the MLB Game of the Week headlines a powerful bases card and we have the 5* CFL Game of the Month going early as sides are 32-9. Today we also release our seasonal packs in College Football and the ONLY way to get ALL our plays is directly through us. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. Foe the CFL free pick. Play Calgary and Saskatchewan Under the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2018)

Sunday card is headlined by the N.L. Central Total of the Year on ESPN Featuring the Cubs at the Cardinals. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Cleveland Indians on the runs line at 1:05 eastern. Cleveland fits a solid system that has lost once since 2004 and wins on average by 3 runs per game. Cleveland is 4-0 as a road favorite in this range off a loss. Kluber is 3-0 of late vs Detroit allowing 2 runs in 25 innings. Zimmerman for the Tigers is 0-4 with a 10.56 Era vs Cleveland. The Tigers upset the Tribe on Saturday. Look for the Indians to bounce back. On Sunday we end the week big with the N.L. Central Total of the Year backed with 3 perfect situations. For the MLB free play. Take Cleveland on the run line. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2018)

Monday card is headlined by the MLB Game of the Month backed with a Perfect system that wins by over 3 runs. MLB Interleague comp Play below

The MLB comp play is on the Boston Redsox at 7:10 eastern. Boston has won 5 straight on Mondays and 40 of 51 vs National League teams. The Phillies have lost 14 of 17 in this park and are 0-4 on the road vs winning A.L. teams and have lost 14 of 19 vs leftys. Boston has D. Price going and have won his last 5 home starts and his last 6 in game 1 of a series. His numbers are not quite as good as Nola for Philly but the Sox do qualify in a 14-2 system that plays on certain home favorites off a home favored win by 2+ runs if they scored 4 or less runs on 10 hits vs a team that lost on the road and scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits with 1 or no errors.. Boston has won 12 of 14 at home vs N.L. East teams. Look for them to take this one. On Monday we have the MLB Game of the Month backed with a perfect system that wins by over 3 runs and headlines the Monday bases card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free play. Take Boston. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2018)

On Tuesday another powerful Bases card is up and the lead play is the American league Perfect System Total of the month and a 5* Power System Side and WNBA Back from the break system MLB Comp Play below


The MLB comp Play is on the under in the Cubs at Pirates game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a 81% totals system that plays under for home dogs off a 1 run home favored loss scoring 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a road favored win scoring 5 or more. The Cubs are 7 of 8 under on Tuesdays, 5 of 6 vs winning teams and 8 of 11 in game 1 of a series and they have Lester on the Mound and he is 7-0 under the last 2 years if the total is 7 or higher and he did not walk a better last out. The Pirates have Tailion going and have stayed under in 7 of his last 10 division starts. The Pirates are 9 of 13 under at home. In the series the last 4 have stayed under. More of the same tonight. On Tuesday end the month big in bases with another solid card. The Lead play is the American League Total of the Month and a big 5* Side. Con tact at goldencontender@aol.con to jump on now. For the MLB Free totals play. Take Chicago and Pittsburgh under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2018)

Thursday card has a RARE 6* Canadian Football League highest rated total, the NFLX Hall of Fame Game and a 5* 100% MLB Totals System. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Chicago Cubs at 8:05 eastern on the run line. The Cubs fit a 92% system that plays on home teams off a road favored win that had 10+ hits and won despite having 3 or more errors, vs an opponent of a home loss like the Padres. San Diego is 2-11 with a day off and has lost 15 of 19 vs winning teams. The Cubs are on an 8-1 run vs losing teams and 9-2 on Thursdays. They average nearly 6 runs vs leftys and they face Robbie Erlin and his 12+ Era. Montgomery for the Cubs has a 2.90 home Era and is 2-0 in his career vs the Padres without allowing a run over 15 innings of work. Look for the Cubs to coast in this one. On Thursday another big power card is up and led by a rare 6* Top Rated Canadian Football League total, we also have the Hall of Fame Game in NFLX on NBC and Another big 5* Undefeated MLB Totals system. College and Pro football seasonal packs also available. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Cubs -1.5 runs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2018)

Friday card has a Late 5* Total with a 100% System that beats the line by over 3 runs. In Canadian football sides are on 33-9 run and we have solid System winner up. MLB Comp Play below


The MLB Comp play is on the Over in the St. Louis at Pittsburgh game at 7:05 eastern The Pirates are 15-2 over at home after a loss as a home dog where they had at least three times as many hits as runs. They are 9 of 11 over in game 1 of a series and 5-0 over withe rest. St. Louis is 6-0 over on the road vs winning teams and 4-0 over vs starters with a 1.15 or less WHIP. The game also qualifies in a nice 83% database system that plays over for home favorites off a 5+ run ho e dog loss scoring 2 or less runs vs a team off 1 run home win like the Cards. Archer makes his first start in this park for the Pirates who get Gant on the road. Look for this one to play over. On Friday start the weekend big with a powerful MLB Card that has a huge 5* total that beasts the line b over 3 runs on average. In Canadian football we have a solid scoring system and CFL Sides are 33-9 the last 3 seasons. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play take the pirates and Cardinals Over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2018)

Saturday cad has a rare 6* Top play in the WNBA, Another big 5* in CFL Action where sides are now 34-9 and a 100% N.L. East Game of the Year headlining our bases card. MLB Comp play below



The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the Over in the Baltimore at Texas game at 8:05 eastern. Both teams have lit up the score board the past week. The Orioles are averaging over 8 runs and Texas over 7. The Rangers have posted overs in 4 of 5 at home and 4 of 5 on Saturdays. The Orioles are 7-0 over in game 3 of a series and 4 of 5 over vs losing teams. Minor makes the start for Texas and he has a 5.93 era in his last 3. Bundy for the birds tonight and he has a 7.31 era in his last 3 starts and has gone over 5 straight starts when he has 5 days rest. Look for this game to fly over the total. On Saturday a huge card is up with the N.L. East Game of the Year from a perfect system, a 6* WNBA Top play and another 5* in Canadian football league where sides are on a 34-9 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Take Baltimore and Texas over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 6, 2018)

Monday MLB Card led by a 5* Power system that wins on average by over 3 runs and has several solid stat indicators. MLB Live dog play below

The MLB comp play is on the Miami Marlins at 7:10 eastern. The Marlins have won 4 of 5 at home vs winning teams of late and 6 of the last 8 on Mondays. They have W. Chen going and he has been solid here at home with a 2.11 Era. That is better than Cardinals starter L. Weaver who has a road Ear approaching 5. The Cards have lost the last 4 vs N.L. East teams. The Main purpose of this play though is that since 2004 road favorites that are off a road favored win and scored 2 or less runs are 1-10 vs a team like Miami that played on the road in their last game. Make it Miami. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2018)

The Highest Rated WNBA Game of the month headlines the Card along with the MLB Game of the Week and more. MLB Totals play below.

The MLB comp play is on the under in the San Diego at Milwaukee game at 8:01 eastern. This game fits a 84% database system tonight and the Padres are 9 of 10 under as a road dog of 175 or more and 5 of 6 on Tuesdays as well as 17 of 25 on the road vs rightys. the Brewers are 14 of 17 under on Tuesdays and 5-0 under with Anderson pitching vs a team that scored 5+ runs last out. Anderson is 3-0 under on 5 days rest and 4 of 5 at home of late Milwaukee is 21 of 26 under with him of off a loss. Richard is pitching for the Padres and on opening day he and Anderson combined to go 13 innings allowing just 1 run in a 2-1 game. More of the same. Play this one under. On Tuesday another big bases card is up with the 100% MLB Game of the Week and the WNBA Top play Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2018)

Thursday card has 2 big NFLX Systems sides and a 100% total. In MLB We cased again. Tonight we have a BIG 5* Blowout system. NFLX Ranked top 3 combined over last 7 seasons. CFL Play below


The CFL comp play is on Edmonton at 10:00 eastern. The Eskimos have won and covered the last 4 vs British Columbia and 7 of 8 vs West conference teams. Edmonton has covered 6 of the last 8 on the road and 7 of 9 off a win. The Lions are 0-7 ats in week 9 games and have failed to cover 10 of 14 vs winning teams. These two met in June and Edmonton won by 19 eve with a -2 disadvantage in turnovers in a game they dominated in between the lines. Look for the Eskimos to take another from the Lions tonight. On Thursday the NFLX is backed and we are ranked top 3 over the last 7 Preseasons. Tonight we have a Triple system side and a 100% Total leading the way along with a 5* MLB Diamond Cutter Blowout system. Get all 4 plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 as we NLFX off to a fast start. For the CFL Play. Go with Edmonton. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2018)

Friday card has a RARE Top 6* MLB Play from a blowout system and a Perfect totals system. in NFL Preseason we have 2 more Week 1 Systems plays a 100% Totals and top side play. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is over the total in the Minnesota at Detroit game at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a tight totals system that plays over for road favorites off a +140 or higher road dog loss vs an opponent off a road loss by 5 or more runs. These games play over 85% long term. In the series 8 of 10 here have posted over. Detroit has gone over vs teams that are .400 or less on the road. Minnesota is over in the last 4 vs losing teams and 20 of 27 on Fridays. Santana for the Twins is on the come back trail but has a noticeable dip in velocity thus far and he has a 6+ Era. Zimmerman for the Twins has a 6.91 era the last 3 and a 67.87 Era vs the Twins. Look for this one to play over the total. On Friday we have a massive card up with a TOP 6* MLB 100% Blowout system up along with a totals system that beats the line by over 3 runs. In NFLX action we have a Double system side and a 92% Totals System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the over in the Twins vs Tigers game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2018)

Saturday card has a 5* NFLX Late night Power system side and our Canadian Football League Total Of the Year along with a 100% MLB Divisional system. MLB Top 6* Cashes big on Friday. WNBA Play below.

On Saturday the WNBA Comp Play is on Las Vegas at 10:35 eastern. Las Vegas has covered in 11 of their last 12 wins This year and have covered the spread in 7 of 8 against Indiana. The Aces are 5-2 ats vs losing teams and have won both meetings this year. The Fever have failed to cover in their last 12 losses and 10 of 13 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game. Indians has revenge but has lost 19 of 23 when trying to even the score. They have failed to cover 4 of the last 5 vs losing teams. Look for Las Vegas to get the win and cover. On Saturday we have our CFL Total of the Year going along with a 100% MLB Power system Play and a 5* Week 1 Late night NFLX Banger system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the WNBA free pick. Lay it with Las Vegas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2018)

ESPN Sunday night baseball Game of the Month from a perfect system headlines the MLB Card today. MLB + CFL Sweep on Saturday. WNBA Play below

The WNBA comp Play is on the LA. Sparks. Game 609 at 7:05 eastern on ESPN 2. The Sparks are 10-1 in the series with Phoenix and are a perfect 10-0 on Sundays. In games with 2 days rest LA has won 7 of 8 and 4-0 to the spread off a loss. Phoenix has failed to cover 5 of 6 at home and 8 of 11 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. The Mercury are 0-2 ats as a home dog of 3 or less. Look for LA to take another in this series. On Sunday the Top play is on the ESPN Sunday night Baseball Play of the Month from a Perfect league wide database system and headlines the MLB Card. CFL and MLB Sweep on Saturday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the WNBA Free Pick. Play on the LA. Sparks. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2018)

Monday card has a pair of perfect system winners one is a top 5*. Monday night MLB Comp totals play below

The Monday night MLB Comp play is on the over in the SF at LA. Dodgers game at 10:10 eastern. This game fits a totals system that has played over all 9 times it has applied since 2004. Play the over for home teams like LA that are off a 1 run road favored loss at -140 or higher vs an opponent like SF that comes in of a 1 run home win. Bumgarner vs Kershaw keeps this total low. However SF has gone over in 4 of 5 vs pitchers with a 1.15 or lower WHIP. LA has gone over the last 4 at home vs losing teams. Kershaw starts are 4-0 over with 4 days rest and 5-0 vs losing teams. He has pitched over in 4 of 5 on Mondays.Look for the game to get over the 7 run total. On Monday we have 2 perfect system sides up, one is a double system top 5* play. MLB Ranked #1 over last 30 days. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play the Giants and Dodgers over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 14, 2018)

On Tuesday we release our 2018 MLB Highest rated 7* Game of the Year which has cashed 7 straight years and is backed with 2 Undefeated long term systems. This is the only MLB game we are on tonight. WNBA Comp play below


The WNBA comp Totals Play is on the Over in the Dallas at Connecticut game at 7:00 eastern. These two have flown over 5 of 6 here in Connecticut and the game fits a nice 74% totals system we use in Lady hoops. The Wins have flown over in 10 of 12 on the road and 5 of 6 on Tuesdays. Dallas is also 4-1 over with home loss revenge. The Sub are 4 of 5 over as a home favorite from -9.5 to -12 and 3-0 over vs losing teams and 4-0 over off a win. Thee two have lit up the scoreboard in their games. Play this one Over the total. On Tuesday the 2018 MLB Game of the Year is up and has the 7* Highest rating. This is the only MLB game we are playing. The game is backed with perfect systems dating to 2004. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the WNBA Play take Dallas and Connecticut over the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2018)

Thursday card has the 100% NFL Preaseson total of the Month and another TOP MLB Play. Last night MLB Top play wins again on Philly. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 4:05 eastern. The Mets put up 16 runs blasting Baltimore last night and now they travel to Philadelphia where they have won 14 of the last 21. The Phillies cashed last night as our top play over Boston a night after we went against them for our Game of the Year winner. The Phils are in a nasty system that plays against home favorites off a home dog win by 2+ runs while scoring 5+ runs on 10+ hits vs an opponent off a road win and scored 10 or more runs. Matz is back after his latest injury his dead arm and pimple on his ass appear to be gone and he has done well vs Philly with a 2.53 career Era. He oppose Z. Eflin who is 0-2 with a 5+ era vs the Mets. We will back the Mets as a nice dog here. On Thursday the lead play is our 100% NFL Preseason total of the Month and another massive MLB Top play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2018)

Friday Power card has the A.L. Total of the Month in MLB and the NFL Preseason game of the month along with a 5* Side and 74-29 CFL Total and WNBA 5*. X-Large card up. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on Seattle at 10:10 eastern. Much like our comp play on Thursday with the Mets who put up 24 runs, the Mariners are a live dog here. Seattle is 15-1 at home when W. Leblanc pitches. Seattle has won 21 of 28 here vs right handers and 5-0 at home off a road trip lasting more than a week. LA has lost 4 of 5 on the road. Bucheler for the Dodgers has a 4+ road Era over a full run higher than Leblanc at home. Seattle not getting too much respect here as a home dog. Make it the Mariners. On Friday 5 big plays up a triple 5* Pack with Top system plays in NFLX, CFL and WNBA. The lead plays are the A.L. Total of the Month from a system averaging over 14 runs, and a perfect system NFLX Play of the Month. Thursday Top plays Sweep in MLB and NFL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free play. Go with Seattle. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2018)

Saturday card has a rare 6* NFLX Play from a 100% 20-0 system going in later afternoon action. There is also a powerful MLB Card up and backed with another undefeated totals system and more. NFL Co mp play below


The NFLX Comp Play is on Jacksonville plus the 4 points at 1:00 eastern. This game fits a solid Preseason system that plays against Minnesota and any game 2 favorite of 4 or more off a win and cover vs an opponent off a loss. The Vikings also fit another system that pertains to teams off a win that are taking on an opponent off a straight up favored loss like Miami. The Jags should play much better here and hang around for the cover. On Saturday a rare 6* from a 20-0 system takes center stage in Preseason football. We also have another big MLB Totals system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFLX Comp play take the 4 points with Jacksonville. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 19, 2018)

Sunday night ESPM MLB Total of the Month headlines the MLB Card along with a powerful Canadian Football league system. CFL sides on a 35-9 run. WNBA Play below


The WNBA comp Play is on Indiana at 6:05 eastern. We are playing against Chicago here as they fit a solid system that plays against home favorites of 7 or more off a road win and cover and scored 85 or more. This is the final game of the WNBA Regular season and the back end of a home and home between Indiana and Chicago. Last night Chicago won and covered. Tonight we expect Indiana to hang around again and get the cover. Chicago has failed to cover 23 of 34 at home and 13 of 17 on Sundays. Take the points with Indiana. On Sunday we end the week with the ESPN Sunday night baseball total of the Month. We also have another big system play in CFL Action. Jump on and goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the WNBA Comp play. Take the points with Indiana. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2018)

Monday night football Power system play and our National League 100% System Game of the year headline the card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Giants at Mets game at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a powerful 89% totals system that plays under for home favorites with a total that is 8 or less if they are off a road dog win by 5+ runs vs an opponent off a road loss. The Giants are 18 of 24 under on the road and 9 of 10 under vs losing teams. The Mets are 4 of 5 under at home off a 7+ day road trip and 7-0 under at home off a road dog win if the total is 8 or less Holland for SF has gone under in 3 of his last 4 starts. Wheeler for the Mets is one of the hottest pitchers in the game and he has allowed 3 or less runs in 8 of his last 9 starts. Play this one under. On Monday the 100% National League Game of the year headlines along with our Monday night football Power system play. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 as we start off another big week. For the MLB Free pick. Play under in the SF at NYM Game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2018)

Tuesday card has the MLB Total of the month from a 100% System, there is also a powerful Diamond cutter side up. WNBA Totals play below


The WNBA comp Play is on the under in the Minnesota at LA Game at 10:30 eastern. Game 1 of the Playoffs tonight and this should be tight. These two have gone under the last 5 here in LA. The sparks are 4 of 4 under as a home favorite from 6.5 to 9, 8 of 11 under vs winning teams the last 4 on Tuesdays and 20 of 29 with 1 day of rest. Minnesota has played under in 8 of 9 off a win, 15 of 20 with 1 day of rest, 22 of 26 on the road and the last 6 vs Western Conference teams. The Lynx are 12-2 under as a dog. Look for this game to play under. On Tuesday the top 2 plays are the MLB Total of the Month and a solid Side backed with a Diamond cutter system. Get both now and totally dominate on Tuesday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the WNBA Free play. Play Minnesota and LA Under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## trangctv (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry, 
How can I watch the 2015 NFL preseason?
Can anyone give me recommendation for this ques?


----------



## golden contender (Aug 23, 2018)

Thursday card has our 6* Highest rated Rare 6* Top play American League Game of the Month and a Powerful Week 3 Preseason NFL System side. Canadian Football league play below.


The CFL comp Play is on Edmonton. Game 361 at 7:30 eastern. The Eskimos have this one circled as they have 17 point home loss revenge on Hamilton. They have covered 8 of 9 as a dog and 6 of 8 on Turf. The Sled dogs have covered 7 of 10 off a win and the last 3 trips here. Hamilton is 1-6 ats off a bye week and 2-11 when the spread is +3 to -3. The Cats have lost 13 of 16 vs winning team and they are 0-3 as a home favorite of 3 or less. Look for the Eskimos to break their 12 year spread loss streak in week 11. Take the 3 points with Edmonton. On Thursday join us for our 6* American League Game Of The month backed with a 100%v League system that wins buy 5 runs on average. We also have a week 3 NFLX Play in the Eagles at Browns game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to get both. For the CFL Comp play. Go with Edmonton plus the points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2018)

Friday card has a 5* MLB Blowout System and 3 big NFLX Week 3 Power system Plays. NFL Comp play below.

The NFLX Comp play is on Minnesota at 8;00 eastern. The Vikings lost at home here last year to Jacksonville and should rebound with a win here tonight as the starters will go well into the 3rd Quarter.The Vikings are 8-1 to the spread off a straight up and ats loss and have covered 5 of 6 in preseason games vs losing teams. Seattle has lost the first two games and has failed to cover 7 of 9 in this series in preseason games. Look for The Vikings to cover. On Friday we have a big 3 games NFLX Week 3 system package up along with a top 24-1 5* Blowout system in baseball. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFLX Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2018)

Saturday is led by our 2018 NFL Preseason Game of the Year with a 24-1 System. There is also our first College football play a powerful MLB Card and the Travers Stakes from Saratoga. CFL Comp play below



The CFL comp Play is on The B.C Lions at 10:30 eastern. The Lions are 3-0 straight up and to the spread at home this year and they have covered every games with 6 or less days rest. The Lions have covered 4 of 5 off a loss and 6 of 8 in week 11. Saskatchewan may come up flat here as they are off a huge upset of previously undefeated Calgary. The Rough riders are 1-5 straight up and to the spread in this series and have failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win while BC has covered 4 of 5 off a loss. Look for British Columbia to get the cover. On Saturday the NFLX Game of the Year Headlines from a 24-1 system, We also have a big MLB Card a College Football play and the Travers Stakes. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Canadian Football league free pick. Play on The BC Lions. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 26, 2018)

NFL Preseason Total of the Month goes early and a powerful System Side goes late. MLB Game of the Week headlines the Bases card. WNBA Play below


The WNBA Play is on Atlanta at 3:05 eastern. The Dream have home loss revenge here a role in which they are 6-1 straight up in. Atlanta has covered 15 of 19 after allowing 75 or more and 15 of 18 vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game. When playing off a win they are 7-2. The Dream are 5-1 in conference finals play. Washington is just 1-5 in the conference finals and 1-4 straight up as a road dog of 3 or less. Look for Atlanta to take this one. On Sunday end the week big with the NFLX Total of the Month early and a powerful system side in the late game. In MLB Action we have our Play of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the WNBA Free pick. Play on Atlanta. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2018)

Tuesday card has the Highest Rated WNBA Game of the year on ESPN 2 and as Pair of Powerful MLB Plays. One is a perfect system total and the other a 90% dog system. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the Over in the Detroit at KC Game at 8:15 eastern. This game fits a nice 84% totals system that plays over for home teams like KC that are off a home dog loss and scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent like Detroit that also is off a home dog loss and scored 2 or less runs. The Tigers are 6 of 7 over vs .400 or less opponents and 6 of 8 over off a loss. KC has gone over in 9 of 12 vs losing teams and both teams are 8 of 10 over in division play. Junis for KC has a home Era approaching five. Look for this game to fly over the total. On Tuesday we have our WNBA Game of the Year going and 2 big MLB Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play KC and Detroit Over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2018)

Wednesday card has the Top play Game of the Month going tonight and we have 3 NFLX Plays released for Thursday. MLB Totals play below

On Hump day the MLB Comp play is on the under in the Washington at Philadelphia game at 7:05 eastern. These two have stayed under in 15 of 23. The Nationals are 18 of 25 under on the road if the total is 9 to 9.5. They have G. Gonzalez going and he has a 2.69 Era vs the Phillies and has gone under in 16 of 21 road starts. Arietta for Philly has a 2.88 home Era and has gone under in 5 straight vs division opponents. Play this one under. On Wednesday we have our MLB Game of the Month from a system that wins by over 3 runs and is undefeated since 2004. We also have 3 NFLX Sides up for Thursday. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com. For the MLB Free pick. Play Washington and Philly under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 30, 2018)

Thursday we have a rare 18-0 NFLX 6* Top play release and 3 big 5* Week 4 system plays along with a MLB and a College Football opening week system Side. NFLX Comp play below.

The NFLX comp Play is on Baltimore. Game 112 at 7:35 eastern. The Ravens have won 11 straight with 10 covers in preseason action. You have to like a team that wants to win these games. The line opened at 2 and is up to 7 in spots which is why we are not unit rating this one, Home teams that were undefeated in last years Preseason have covered 16 of 18. The dog in the series has failed to cover 4 of 5. The Redskins have a struggling offense and have failed to cover 5 of 7 on the NFLX Road. Look for Baltimore to cover. On Thursday we have a rare 6* Top play release in NFL with an 18-0 system that headlines a powerful 4 game NFL Pack. There is also a college football week 1 system and another Big MLB play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFLX Free pick. Play on Baltimore. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 31, 2018)

Friday card has the College Football perfect system Game of the Week and a 100% MLB 5* Late night power system side. WNBA Comp play below



The WNBA Comp Play is on Seattle. Game 603 at 10:05 eastern. The Storm have taken the first two at home by identical 91-87 scores. The common thinking is that the Mercury will get better here at home. However, Phoenix is 0-8 in conference finals games and 0-5 trailing a series. The road team has covered 5 straight. Seattle is 17-2 in the 2nd half of a season vs teams who allow 77 or more points per game. The Storm are 7-0 on Fridays and have covered 8 of 9 with 2 days rest. They are 6-1 in conference finals games and have covered 13 of 17. Look for Seattle to get the cash tonight. On Friday the lead plays are the 100% College Football Game of the Week and a late night 5* Perfect system Diamond d Dominator. Jump on and cash out as we end August big and ready for another big September. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the WNBA Free pick. Take the Points with Seattle. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2018)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* Headlining the NCAAF Card along with 3 TV Games, Mich vs N.Dame, Wash vs Aub, BYU vs Arizona and 2 Early plays and MLB. College Comp play below


The College Football comp play is on Akron plus the 26 points at 8:00 eastern. Akron is the beneficiary of a 30-9 opening week system that plays against Nebraska and any game 1 favorite that won 5 or less last year vs a team that won 4 or more. These teams are 9-30 ats since 1990. Akron has covered the last 4 on the road with a total that is 52 to 56. The Huskers have failed to cover 5 of 6 at home if the total is 49 to 56. The Huskers lost 5 of 7 at home last year and allowed 36 points here. Nebraska wins but Akron gets the cover. Take the 26+ points. On Saturday a top Highest Rated 6* Leas the way in College action along with several big TV Games including Auburn vs Washington, N.Dame vs Michigan a 27-3 Totals system and more. There is also MLB from Our September specific systems. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 as we start September big. For the Free Pick. Play on Akron plus the 26 points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 2, 2018)

Sunday card has a big 5* System side in the Miami vs LSU Game, Sunday night ESPN Baseball and an afternoon perfect system side. CFL Comp play below.


The CFL Comp Play is on Winnipeg. Game 643 at 3;00 eastern. Winnipeg has won 4 of the last 5 here and they are 4-0 off 2 losses while covering 12 of 15 vs winning teams and 19 of 26 on the road. Off a spread loss they have covered 10 of 11. Saskatchewan has failed to cover 7 of 10 off a spread win and 5 of 6 in week 12 games. Take the points here with Winnipeg. On Sunday we end a big week with a 5* side in College game between LSU and Miami, an ESPN Sunday night MB Total and an afternoon Perfect system side in MLB. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For Canadian football League play. Take the Points with Winnipeg. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2018)

Labor Day Card has the College Football system Play in the Va. Tech- Florida St game and a powerful 5* MLB Diamond cutter system side. CFL Comp totals Play below


The CFL comp Play is on the Under at 3;00 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that has gone under 72 of 110 times long term in the CFL and pertains to home teams with a total of 52 or more. Edmonton will have a tough time scoring here and Calgary is 5-0 under off a spread win, 4 of the last 5 at home, 5 of 7 in week 12 and 9 of 12 under in September vs winning teams. Look for this game to stay under today. On Monday we have 2 Big sides up. In College football the FSU vs Vtech game and a 5* MLB Perfect System Diamond cutter from a system that wins by over 4 runs on average. Contact at goldencontneder@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Canadian Football league play. Take Edmonton and Calgary under today. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2018)

Tuesday 100% American League Game of the Month headlines a powerful MLB Power pack. WNBA Play below


The WNBA comp Play is on Seattle at 10:00 eastern. Game 5 of the conference finals here tonight and we will stick with the home team. The host has won the first 4 games in this series and Seattle took game 1 and 2 here by identical 91-87 scores. The line tonight is a shade lower than in those games and the Storm have covered 5 straight off a loss Phoenix has been solid all year but Seattle won the division and its hard not to like them here in the deciding game. Play on Seattle. On Tuesday the American League Game of the month is up and backed with a huge 100% System that wins by over 4 runs on average and headlines a powerful bases card. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the WNBA Free pick. Stay at home with Seattlle- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 6, 2018)

Thursday night Football Headlines with Opening Night in the NFL and we have a 16-1 System play in this game. MLB PLay below

The MLB Banger system is on the Reds. Game 902 at 6:40 eastern. The Reds are 4-0 as a home favorite off a road loss. They host the padres tonight a team that has lost 6 of 8 vs losing teams. The padres have Lauer going and he has an elevated 5.48 road era. Castilio counters for the Reds and they have won 8 of his 12 home starts. The Reds also fit a nice database system that pays on home favorites off a road dog loss vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs. These teams win over 90% long term. Look for the Reds to take the opener. On Thursday the 16-1 Thursday night football NFL Opening night system play is up. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Play. Take the Reds- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2018)

Friday card has the College Football Play in the TCU vs SMU Game and a pair of MLB Power Plays a side and a total. CFL Play below

The CFL comp Play is on Ottawa at 10:00 eastern. The Red blacks are road warriors as they have covered 23 of 30 on the road including 16 of 20 as a road dog and 7 of 8 when getting 3 or less. They have covered 10 of 14 off a spread loss. British Columbia has been inconsistent this season and are just 2-5 with revenge and have failed to cover 6 of 8 off a spread loss and 4 of 5 in week 13. Play on Ottawa plus the point or two. On Friday cash big with a powerful triple Pack including 2 big MLB System Plays and Friday night College Football. Contact at golencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the CFL Free Play. Take Ottawa. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2018)

Saturday card has a rare 6* Top play in College Football and headline sa gigantic 7 game card backed with 3 TV Games all from week 2 Power systems. We also have a client only Executive level tier one play and MLB. Comp play below

The College football Comp Play is on Oklahoma at 1:00 eastern. The Sooners were easy winners last week and now they get a UCLA Team off an upset loss. That loss sets up a week 2 system that plays against road dogs of 10 or more that are off a home favored loss as a favorite of 14 or more. These teams are 14-32 to the spread long term. UCLA also fits our play against system that pertains to teams with now coaches in their first road game vs a team that had 7 or more wins last season. UCLA is just 1-9 ats in September games and 1-8 ats in non conference games. The Bruin have failed to cover 4 of 5 as a road dog of more than 21. Oklahoma has covered 10 of 13 at home and will likely blow the doors off UCLA Today. On Saturday we have a huge card up led by an exclusive Executive level Tier one Move in College football and a rare 6* Top play along with 3 big TV Games all from Powerful Long term week 2 systems. We also have MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on cash big. For the College free Play. Go with Oklahoma. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2018)

Sunday card has the Opening game Play of the year from a game 123-0 system which cashed big last year. There is the NFL Total of the Month 2 big early 5* Plays and the Double system Sunday nighter. NFL Comp play below

The NFL Comp play is on the Under in the Tennessee at Miami game at 1:00 eastern. These two have played under in 8 of the last 10 here including last years snooze fest with just 26 points scored. This game fits a solid 85% week 1 totals system that plays under for non division road favorites with a total of 44 or more. The Dolphins have stayed under in 8 of 10 in week ones games and the Titans are 4 of 5 under vs AFC Teams. Look for this one to stay under. On Sunday we have a massive card up led by the 23-0 Opening game play of the Year and 2 big 5* Week 1 system sides, there is the NFL Total of the Month and the Double perfect Sunday night play and ESPN Sunday night baseball. Football continues to cash. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play under in the Tennessee at Miami game. ROB V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2018)

Monday night Football takes center stage and we have cashed 18 of the last 25 MNF Side plays. Tonight we have a huge system that goes back to 1908. There is also a Powerful MLB Totals Play. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Chicago Cubs at 8:05 eastern. The Cubs have won 5 of 6 here at home vs the Brewers and they lave Lester going. With 7+ Days rest Lester has won 7 straight. He is 11-0 on Mondays and 25-5 in game 1 of a series. Lester is 5-0 vs Milwaukee. The Brewers have lost 7 of 10 on the road vs winning home teams . The Cubs are 6-1 as a home favorite off a rad loss. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Monday night football we have a huge week 1power system play specific to Monday night football and it goes back over 38 seasons. There is also a powerful MLB Totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Cubs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2018)

Tuesday card is headlines by the off shore MLB Play of the Year, this one also has a database system that win by over 4 runs on average. MLB comp totals Play below


The MLB Comp play is on the Under in the Atlanta at San Francisco game at 10:05 eastern. Nice pitching match here with Foltynewicz for the Braves who has a stellar 2.71 road Era and Suarez who has a 3.07 home Era. The Braves have stayed under in 13 of 16 vs losing teams and 8 of 11 in game 2 of a series. The Giants are 11 of 13 under vs winning teams, 9 of 10 under at home of late and 36 of 50 in game 2 of a series. Look for a lower scoring game. On Tuesday MLB Card is led by the Off shore steam hard est hit jumbo side of the year and we also have a perfect system in this game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB free play. Take the Braves and Giants under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2018)

Thursday card has the NFL Double system side and a Powerful College football system winner on ESPN as well as MLB. Complimentary Totals Play below

The MLB Comp play is on the over in the LA. Dodgers at St. Louis Cardinals game at 7:15 eastern. This game is backed with a totals system that has cashed 12 of 14 times for home dogs of 140 or more that are off a home favored loss and playing an opponent off off a road favored win by 2 or more runs. The Dodgers are averaging 5 runs per game on the road and have gone over in 4 of 5 vs N.L. Central teams with Kershaw going. Kershaw has pitched over in 5 of 6 Thursday starts. The Card are 5-0 over of late at home vs lefty's and average 5 runs per game against south paws this a season as well 7 runs per game the past week. Look for this game to push over the total. On Thursday we have a powerful MLB Play, the NFL Double system side and The ESPN College Football System winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play the Dodgers and Cardinals over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 14, 2018)

Friday card has the MLB Game of the Week and the College Football friday night hot side headlining. CFL Comp play below.

The Canadian league comp Play is on British Columbia at 7:30 eastern. The Lions have covered the last 4 on the road if the total is 45 to 49 and they have dominated the series with Montreal winning and covering the last 5. Montreal has failed to cover 17 of 20 as a home dog and are 0-7 ats as a home dogs of less than 4. They are 1-6 ats in September games and have failed to cover 3 of 4 off a divisional win. Look for British Columbia to get the cash once again. On Friday the MLB Banger system play of the week headlines in MLB Action along with the Friday night College Football hot side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Canadian Football league free play. Take British Columbia. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2018)

Massive Saturday card up with Rare 6* SEC 16-0 Top Play, Tier one high end blowout side, Early 5* Dominator and Late night Triple system Play and more, we also have CFL Top play and MLB. College comp play below.


The College Football comp play is on Army at 1:00 eastern. The Middies responded big last week after losing their opener. now they get a Hawaii team making their 2nd trip in 3 weeks to the main land. The Warriors are 2-8 in eastern time zone games the last 59 years and even with a 3-0 start this is like playing at 6 am in the morning for them and they wont have any extra time to prepare for the Vaunted Army ground attack. They have failed to cover 15 of 20 as a road from +3.5 to +7 and have a defense allowing over 500 yards. Army gets the win and cover in this one. On Saturday a huge College card is up and led by the Executive level Tier one Blowout, the Rare 6* SEC Play on TV with a 16-0 System, the Triple system late night bailout, early 5* Dominator and afternoon perfect system Play. There is also a CFL Top play and MLB. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free College Play. Go with Army. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2018)

Sunday card has a 34-1 Totals system Play, the Sunday night triple system Game of the Month, a 5* Early play and 2 Later afternoon week 2 system Plays as well as MLB Sunday night Baseball. NFL Comp Play below

The NFL Comp play is on Denver. Game 286 at 4:25 eastern. The Raiders were blasted in the 2nd half on Monday night losing at home by 20 to the Rams. now they hit the road. However teams playing their first road game of the season in Denver are 1-17 straight up and The Raiders are 0-11 ats off a game where they had a 30+ yard reception. Even worse from the system database. Road dogs off a Monday night ho e dogs loss where they scored 14 or less have not covered in the last 28 seasons vs an opponent off a home win. Play on Denver. On Sunday we have a solid card with a 34-1 totals system headlining along with an early 5*, 2 later afternoon system plays cashing over 90% and the Sunday night Football Game of the Month along with ESPN MLB play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL free play. Take Denver. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2018)

The 25-0 Monday night NFL Power system Side headlines the card and we are 18-8 on NFL Monday sides the last 2 years. We also have a Powerful MLB Card up with our September specific systems. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Atlanta at 7:35 eastern. Home favorites off a 2 or more run home favored loss are 43-14 since 2004 if they and 0 errors and are playing a team that was a home dog in their last game like the Cards. The Braves are 12-3 vs pitchers with a 1.15 or less WHIP and a workman like 8-1 on Mondays. Foltynewicz makes the start and he has a stellar 2.79 home Era with better numbers the Mikolas for St. Louis who has dropped 4 of 5 vs winning teams. Play on the Braves. The 25-0 Monday night top play system side takes center stage tonight long with another big MLB card with our September specific systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Braves. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2018)

Tuesday card has the MLB Game of the Week headlining the bases card. MLB comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on Oakland at 10:05 eastern. Oakland is 23-3 of late vs losing teams and they are 23-5 after allowing 5 or more runs. The Angels are 6-20 on the road vs winning teams and 1-5 with Skaggs pitching in game 1 of a series. From the database we see home teams that are off a road loss where they had 4 or less hits are cashing 87% long term vs a team off a home dog win that had 4 or less runs and 5+ hits. Look for Oakland to win their 5th straight opening game of a series. Play on Oakland. On Tuesday we have out game of the week going and its from a system that is perfect and wins by over 4 runs on average. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Stay at home with Oakland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2018)

Thursday card has the NFL Thursday night perfect system Play of the Month, a 88% College Football side and the MLB Total of the Week. MLB Comp play below

The MLB comp play is on Atlanta at 7:10 eastern. The Braves fit a nice 78% system here tonight and they are 10-2 at home vs losing teams. The braves have won the last 4 here with Gausman on the mound. The Phils have lost 16 of 234 on the road and 20 of 28 vs right handers. Velasquez and his 9+ era in his last 3 starts goes tonight and he is 0-4 vs the braves and has lost 15 of 20 with 4 days rest, as well as 5 straight in game 1 of a series. Look for the braves to take the opener. Tonight the Card is led by the 100% Thursday Night NFL Game of the Month, the 88% College Football Power system side ands our MLB Total of the Week from a 91% system. Get all 3 now. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Braves. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2018)

Friday night College Game of the year with a 67-1 Indicator system headline along with the 21-0 MLB Game of the Month. CFL Comp play below

The CFL comp Play is on Montreal plus the points at 8:30 eastern. The Allouettes have 46 point revenge in a series with Winnipeg that usually plays close games. Montreal has been much better on the road this season and has covered the last 4 as a dog of 10.5 to 14. They are 4-0 ats on the road if the total is 52 or more. Winnipeg has been slumping and is 0-4 ats in weeks 10-15 and has failed to cover the last games. Montreal has covered 4 of the last 5 here. Take the points. The Friday college game of the year is up in college football and is backed with a 67-1 system we included in the analysis. There is also the 21-0 MLB System game of the month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Canadian football league play. Take the points with Montreal. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 22, 2018)

Saturday card has the Non Conference Game of the Year, the BIG 10 Game of the Month, The Early Double system SEC Play, a 5* Blowout system and MLB. College Comp play below


The College football comp play is on Utah. St. Game 392 at 10:15 eastern. The Aggies fit 2 solid systems here tonight. First we want to play on home favorites of 24 or less that scored 150 or more in their last 3 games. Another systems pertains to home favorites that are off a win by 60 or more points vs an opponent off a loss, and that one cashed over 85%. Utah. St is 8-0 ats as a favorite of 15 or less vs non conference teams and was impressive in their lone loss by 7 at Michigan ST. They have revenge from last seasons final game. Air Force has failed to cover 12 of 15 conference games and 8-23 ats off a loss. Utah St is 6-0 ats after getting 450+ yards. Play on Utah St. On Saturday a massive card is up and has the Tier one Executive level investment side, the non conference play of the year, BIG 10 and SEC Plays of the Month and a 5* Blowout, all are backed with perfect or near perfect long term systems. Put the power of the database on your side tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the Free pick. Go with Utah St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2018)

Sunday card has the 35-0 Tier one highest rated Executive level release along with the Non Division total of the year with a 100% System, Sunday night football and MLB on ESPN and 3 More Powerful week 3 System plays 2 are rated at 5*. NFL Comp play below


The NFL comp play is on Tennessee. Game 465 at 1:00 eastern. The Titans man handled the Jags here last year blowing them out in the 2nd half. Even if goes Gabbert at Qb instead of Mariotta we still like their chances. The Jags are off a huge win over the patriots and it will be difficult ot sustain that motivation even for a divisional game with the Titans. In fact home favorites that are .500 or better and laying 7 or or more off a home dog win and cover by 24 or less are 2-13 ats since 1980 vs a team that is .500 or less. The Jags are 1-5 ats at home off a dog win and 1-6 ats in game 2 at home. Teams off a an upset win over New England are 1-5 ats as a division favorite. The Titans are 5-1 ats after allowing 350+ yards we will take the Titans plus the points. On Sunday we have the Non division total of the year, the 35-0 Tier one Side play, 3 big 5* Plays including Sunday night football ESPN MLB and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Take the Titans and the Points. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2018)

Monday night perfect system play and the N.L Central Total of the year headline the monday card. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play for monday night is on the under on the San Diego at San Francisco game at 10:15 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system from the database that plays under for home teams off a road dog loss by 5+ runs vs an opponent also off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs. The Padres are 9 of 10 under in games ones. The Giants are 26 of 35 under in division games. Holland for SF has pitched under the last 4 in game one of series and 5 of 6 at home. He is 7-1 under with 5 days rest. Mitchell for SD has pitched under in his last 3. Look for these two light hitting teams to play under. On Monday the N.L. Central Total of the year headlines from a 100% totals system and we have a perfect Week 3 system for Monday night football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Com play. Take San Diego and San Francisco under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2018)

Tuesday headliner is the 2nf half MLB Play of the year backed with 2 systems and one is perfect the last 15 seasons. We also have our exclusive September specific systems on the card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the KC Royals at 6:40 eastern. KC has taken 9 of 12 vs the Reds in the series and home teams like the Reds that are off a 5+ run road favored loss scoring 2 or less runs have lost over 80% long term vs a team off a road dog win that scored 4 or less runs. KC has won 21 of 28 vs losing N.L Teams and 5 of 7 with rest. The Reds have lost the last 6 vs A.L Central team, 5 of 6 at home vs leftys, 5 of 7 in game 1 of a series and 5 of 6 with Harvey. Look for KC to take this one. On Tuesday we have our 2nd hlaf Play of the year going and we easily hit our first one. This one has 2 different systems and one is perfect. There are also our exclusive September specific MLB Systems plays on the card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the KC Royals. RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2018)

Thursday night 6* NFC Total of the Month from a 15-0 Totals system headlines along with the ESPN College System play and MLB Total of the Week. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the Pirates at 8:05 eastern. Pittsburgh is playing hard and has done well here in Chicago this season. They fit a late season road dog system and have T. Williams on the mound. Williams has shut down Chicago allowing 2 runs in 13 innings this season. He has better road numbers than Chicago lefty Lester. Look for pittsburgh to take the finale. On Thursday we have a rare 6* Total in the NFL from an undefeated totals system that is 15-0 since 1998. The NFC Total of the Month headlines along with a power system in the ESPN ACC Game and the MLB Total of the Week. jump on and get this trio now at goldencontender@aol.com. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the Pirates. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2018)

Friday card has a highest rated MLB Total and the Friday night College Football Hot side play of the week . MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 10:10 eastern. The Dodgers fit a nice MLB September specific system that pertains to road teams off a road loss by 5+ runs. The Dodgers are 5-1 ion the road if the total is 7 or less and San Francisco has lost 18 of 23 this month as they play out the string. Bumgarner is pitching but has lost 3 of his last 4. Ryu for LA has allowed 3 or less runs in all 14 of his starts. Look for the Dodgers to take the opener. On Friday the College Football Game of the week with a big system is up along with a highest rated MLB Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on LA. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2018)

Saturday card has the 20-0 Big 10 Game of the Year along with our exclusive Tier one side in late action, the College Total, of the Month, 2 big 5* Power system Play and a game 5 system that has 3 plays from a 72-18 system. Comp play below

The Comp play is on Coast Carolina plus the 14 points at 3:30 eastern. This game has a solid system that has cashed 20 of 24 times long term for road dogs of 7.5 or higher with revenge vs teams that win 73% or more of their games and are off a win where they scored 41 or less. Coastal has major home loss revenge and Troy has failed to cover 7 of 8 at home if the total is 49 to 56. Coastal is a value play plus the points. On Saturday we have a Huge Tier one exclusive Side going in late evening, there is also the Big 10 20-0 Game of the Year on ABC, The College Total of the Month, 2 big 5* Plays and 3 plays from a 72-18 week 5 system. Get the whole card now at. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the NCAAF Free play. Go with Coastal Carolina plus the 14 points. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2018)

On Sunday we have the AFC North Total of the year on NBC Tonight with 3 perfect systems. for sides we have our Tier one top play early along with a 35-2 Monster system play in late afternoon. NFL Comp play below

The NFL comp play is on Tennessee. Plus the points at 1;00 eastern. The Titans are off a huge upset win over the Jags and now they have to face the champs. Flat spot? No way. home dogs off a road dog win vs a team off a home win have been money historically if they are taking less than 7. These teams cover at over 85% long term The Titans are 2-0 in the series here and Wentz and Philly looked average at best on offense at home last week and this will be a tough road test. Take the points with the Titans.A massive card headlines Sunday with our Early Tier One Investment side, then we have a 35-2 Later afternoon system plays and the AFC North Total of the year on Sunday night football that has 3 undefeated systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Take the Titans plus the points- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 1, 2018)

Monday night football headlines tonight and we have a perfect system that dates to 1991. N.L West tie breaker below.

The MLB Power system Play is on the LA. Dodgers at 4:05 Eastern on ESPN. The Dodgers vs the Rockies with the winner claiming the N.L. West. The Dodgers have taken 6 of 9 at home vs Colorado. The Rockies are 0-5 in the road off a home win scoring 10 or more runs. In fact road dogs of 140 or higher that are off a home favored win by 5+ runs scoring 10 or more runs are 0-4 since 2004. Home favorites of 140 or more like LA that are ogg a -200 or higher road favored win scoring 10 or more re undefeated since 2004. Buehler for LA has allowed 2 or less earned runs in 10 of his last 11 starts and is 4-1 in day games. The Rockies have won the last 3 here with Marquez pitching. However this ones for all the marbled and we think LA. Gets it done. On Monday the MLB Perfect system play in the NFL is up after another big weekend in football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on tonight. For the MLB PLay on the Dodgers- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2018)

Thursday night NFL Total of the year head,lines tonight from a 35-2 totals system. We also have a 5* College football power system side. There is also a 17-1 System on the NFL Side. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the Under in the Atlanta at LA. Dodgers game at 8:35 eastern. This figures to be low scoring here tonight as we have a pair of solid pitchers in Fltynewicz and Ryu. Foltynewicz has a stellar 2.47 road Era and Ryu has a 1.65 home Era. LA has gone under in 17 of 22 at home vs winning teams . Atlanta has gone under in 4 of 5 and 5 of 7 on the road if the posted total is 7 or less. look for game 1 to stay under. The Thursday night NFL Total of the year is up and backed with a killer 35-2 totals system, we also have the 17-1 Side system in this game. In college Football we have a top 5* play backed with a powerful system and 2 perfect angles. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Braves and Dodgers under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2018)

The Friday night College Football Total of the Month headlines the Card tonight along with Divisional Series Baseball and an early 5* College Side on Saturday. Early MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play at 2:05 eastern is on Cleveland. The Tribe is a nice dog here with Kluber on the mound. Kluber has allowed 2 runs in 13 innings this season against the Astros and is 10-2 in day games. He is 4-1 off a loss and 6-0 on 5 days rest. On Friday Kluber has been cash winning 22 of 29. Verlander for Houston has a 4.68 era vs Cleveland and the Astros are a paltry 5-9 in games where the total is 7 or less. Houston has lost 27 of 40 to Cleveland. Look for the Indians to take game one. On Friday the College Football Total of the Month headlines along with Divisional Series baseball as we put our Exclusive MLB playoff systems out. We are also releasing an early 5* College football system side out tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play play on Cleveland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2018)

Saturday card has the 100% College football Underdog Game of the Year, our Exclusive highest rated TIER ONE Play, 3 big 5* Sides including the SEC Play of the month and more. NCAAF Comp play below


The College Football comp is on Florida plus the point at 3:30 eastern. The Gators are on a mission this year and are 6-0 ats after playing Miss St who they beat last week cashing big for us. Today they are home for LSU and taking points. The Gators have covered 4 of 5 with conference revenge. LSU has lost the last 2 as a short road favorite and the visitor has failed to cover 5 of 7 in the series. The Tigers are in a negative system here that plays against game 6 road favorites off a 10+ point spread win vs a .400 or better team. Play on Florida. On Saturday Night we have our College Dog of the year, our Highest rated TIER ONE Exclusive play, the SEC Play of the Month and 2 late night Power plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free pick Take the 2-3 points with Florida. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2018)

Sunday card has the 6* NFC Total of the Month from a 21-0 system as well as our Tier one Play. There is also a 5* Sunday night Side and MLB Game 3 N.L.D.S Total NFL Comp Play below


The NFL Comp play is on Arizona at 4:25 eastern. The Card are off a pair of close home losses. Road dogs off back to back home dog losses have been solid through the year, particularly against losing teams. These two have one win between them and the Niners cashed big for us last week as a big dog. Now they are favored off a close loss. However. Home teams off a road loss by 1-3 points have failed to cover 33 of 44 times if they were a dog of 10 or more. The Cards are 6-0 to the spread off back to back losses and the Niners are 0-11-2 ats as a home favorite and 1-8 ats in weeks 5-9. In games after having 2 or more turnovers on the road the Niners are 0-8 ats. The road team has covered the last 4 in this series. Take the points with Arizona. On Sunday we have a tremendous card up with an Exclusive Tier one Play, the 6* NFC Total of the Month from a 21-0 system, a Sunday night 5* Side and game 3 N.L.D.S Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Comp Play. Take the points with Arizona. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2018)

Monday card has the Double Perfect 6* Monday night Football Power play. MNF Sides 19-9 run. We also have the CFL Game of the Month in afternoon action. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on NY at 7:40 eastern. Pivotal game 3 here in A.L.D.S Action. NY has the edge as they are 23-4 at home with Severino and have won his last 4 here vs Boston. NY is on a 7-0 home playoff run, while Boston is 0-4 on the road in the playoffs and 7-1 with rest. Boston has lost 8 of 11 here and 19 of 26 with Winters behind home plate. Eovaldi has lost 5 of 6 on the road. Look for NY to take game 3. On Monday night football we have a top rated 68 Double perfect side and we have cashed 19 of the last 28 MNF sides. We also have the Canadian football league Game of the Month in afternoon action. Contact at goldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take NYY. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2018)

Thursday card has the Double perfect NFC East Game of the Month and a powerful BIG 12 College Football play. Sun belt Conference Comp play below


The NCAAF Comp play is on GA. Southern at 7:30 eastern. The Eagles are 4-1 and have covered every game. Over the past few years they are 9-2 ats on the road after scoring 35 or more and have covered 5 of 6 after rushing the ball for 200+ yards. Texas St has failed to cover the last 5 after allowing 200+ yards on the ground and 4 of 5 off a loss of 10 or more. The bobcats also qualify in a system that has seen home dogs go 61-115 to the spread long term. Look for GA. Southern to win and cover. On Thursday the NFC East Game of the Month is up and backed with 2 undefeated Thursday specific systems. We also have a powerful Big 12 conference play in College Football. Get both now and cash out with exclusive data that wont be seen anywhere else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump *on. For the Free play. Go with Georgia Southern. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2018)

Friday card has the MLB League Championship Total of the year with a 100% totals system and our College Football Game of the Week going in late action. Comp play below.

The Friday comp play is on South Florida at 7:05 eastern. The Bulls are better on both sides of the ball then Tulsa and should coast to a cover here tonight. USF has won the last 6 vs losing teams and has covered 8 of 9 after allowing 40 or more and 4 of 5 after scoring 40 or more. On Friday they have covered 4 of 5. Tulsa has lost 4 straight and has lost 7 of 9 vs winning teams. They are 0-5 ats off a spread win and 0-4 ats at home. Look for South Florida to cover. On Friday we have the MLB League Championship Total of the Year from an Undefeated Totals system and our College Football Game of the week in late action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the College football free play. Go with South Florida. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2018)

Saturday card has our Elite Tier One Play and the PAC 12 Game of the Year headlining the College Football card and a 6* MLB Highest rated A.L.C.S Play tonight. Comp Play below

The College football comp play is on Liberty plus the 11 points at 2:00 eastern. Liberty has been decent in their first year in FBS. They are taking on power house Troy here who will be without their Qb. Liberty fits our non conference home dog scoring system which plays on Home dogs that scored 40+ points in back to back games vs a team that allows 39 or less points. These home dogs are a solid 23-2 ats. Troy is 3-6 ats as a road favorite in this range and Liberty is 13-1 ats vs non conference team and 12-2 ats as a dog. Take the 10-11 points with Liberty. On Saturday we have another huge College card led by the Exclusive TIER ONE Play today and the PAC 12 Game of the year, There is also a rare 6* MLB Play in A.L.C.S Action and a Powerful BIG 12 Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Play on Liberty + the points. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2018)

Sunday card has our NFL TIER 1 Exclusive Side and the 3x perfect Non Conference Total of the Year along with a big 5* Sunday night Side and a 23-0 Early 5*. Tier one and Pac 12 Top plays cash big on Saturday. NFL Comp play below

The NFL Comp play is on the Cincy Bengals at 1:00 eastern. The Bengals have raced out to a 4-1 start and are off a nice come back win over Miami last week winning by 10 after trailing by 17. In fact home favorites off a home favored win and cover by 10 or more Have covered 91% if they were trailing at the half. Cincy has covered 8 straight vs AFC Teams. The Steelers are 0-8 ats off a win ad 1-6 ats after scoring 30 or more. The Bengals have the running game and the passing game to put up points with Pittsburgh and are a shade better on defense. Look for The Bengals to emerge with a win and cover. On Saturday our Tier one side and Pac 12 plays were solid winners. Today we have the Non Conference NFL Total of the year and the NFL TIER 1 Side. There is also a 23-0 5* Early side and Sunday night football. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Go with the Bengals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2018)

NFL Monday night Game the month with a Perfect monday night system that dates to 1989 and a 100% Angle. N.L.C.S Game 3 Below


The N.L.C.S Game 3 play is on the LA. Dodgers at 7:40 eastern. LA has won 9 straight at home vs teams with a winning road record. Historically game 3 home teams that lost game 1 and won game 2 are 12-5 in game 3. The Brewers have lost 6 of 8 on the road in playoff games. Milwaukee had their 12 game win streak snapped and teams tend to struggle in the next game prior to a loss that preceded a long win streak. Chacin for the Brewers were roughed up here allowing 9 runs in 4 innings. Buehler for LA was solid going 7 strong allowing just 1 run in his lone start vs Milwaukee. He has a stellar 1.34 home Era this year. The Dodgers have won 11 of 14 with Davis calling balls and strikes. Look for the Dodgers to take game. 3. We start the week with the 100% Monday night Football Game of the Month tonight from a system that us undefeated over the last 30 season on Monday night football. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Dodgers. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2018)

Hump day card is led by the 2018 MLB Playoff Game of the Year backed with a huge Historical system. We also have an Opening Night NBA Power system play. NBA Comp play below,

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on Toronto at 7:35 eastern. The Raptors were last seen getting Blown out by 35 points as the #1 seed in the playoff to this Lebron less Cavs team. The Raptors in front of what should be a raucous hone crowd wont care and will lay it on the Cavs good here for years of frustrating losses.. The winning team has covered 12 of 13 in this series. Lay and and play Toronto here. On Hump day The 2018 MLB Playoff Game of the Year headlines with a powerful historical system. We also have an opening Night NBA Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2018)

Thursday card has the Triple Perfect Thursday night NFL power system play and Game 5 of the A.L.C.S with a powerful historical system. NHL play below

The NHL play is to play over 6 goals n the Philadelphia at Columbus game at 7:05 eastern. The Flyers are 5 of 6 to the over early on and 7 or more goals have been scored in all 3 of their road games. Columbus has gone over in 8 of 12 with 3+ days of rest and and have played over in their last 3 games with 7 or more goals in all 3. Look for an up tempo game resulting in this one playing over the total tonight. On Thursday we have a huge triple perfect NFL System play tonight as well as Game 5 of the American League Championship series backed with a solid historical system from the MLB Database. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Play. Play the Flyers and Blue Jackets over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2018)

Largest Saturday card this year has the TIER One side, College Total of the year and Highest rated Mountain west Play. There are also 3 Early season system Plays in NBA Action. Comp play below


The College football comp is on Alabama at 3:30 eastern. This ones on CBS and the Tide should roll here. This is a large line but they won by 38 at home last year and 39 here 2 years ago against the Vols.T Tennessee is off a massive upset over Auburn as a 15 point dog and that win sets them up in a few bounce systems. Home teams that are dogs or favorites up to 6 have failed to cover 30 of 37 vs a team that has a .800 or higher win percentage. The Vols have failed to cover 5 of 6 at home if the total is 56 to 63. With Bama averaging 59 points pr game on the road. We will back them here today. On Saturday we have a solid Football card led by the TIER ONE Side, College total of the year and late MWC Top rated play going late, along with 2 early 5* plays. In Hoops we have 3 system plays pertaining to the first 2 games of the NBA Season. Jump on this Guaranteed Card now at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the Free college Play. Go with Alabama. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 21, 2018)

Sunday card has our Exclusive Tier 1 total, the 2018 NFC West Game of the year, an early 5* in the pats bears game, Sunday night 5* on NBC and NBA. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp play is on Philadelphia at 1:00 eastern. The Eagles fit a tight 85% system here today that plays on home favorites in this range that won and covered as a road favorite last week vs a team like Carolina that comes in off a road loss. In fact home teams off a road win and cover in a Thursday game  are 4-0 ats vs a team off a road loss. The Eagles have covered 3 of 4 at home vs the Panthers. Philly has covered 6 of 7 at home if the total is 42-45. Carolina is allowing 27 points per game in the road. Look for the Eagles to get the cover. On  Sunday the 27-2 NFC West Game of the Year is up along with the Exclusive TIER total a 5* in the Bears vs Pats game, the Sunday night NFL Perfect system 5* and  Early season NBA Systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Fee play we will Play on Philly. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2018)

The Monday night Football Total of the year headlines the card along with an Early Season NBA Power system. NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Comp play is on Carolina at 7:35 eastern. The Hurricanes fit a solid system tonight that plays on teams off 2+ losses all by 2 or more goals. They should rebound here tonight against a 1-7 Detroit team off thier first win of the season. The Wings dating back to last season are 0-9 vs a team that scored 2 or less goals and 0-4 on Mondays. Carolina has won 6 of 8 with 1 day of rest and the last 4 vs a losing team. Look for the road team to move to 8-3 in this series. Tonight we have the Monday night Football Total of the year going and backed with a rare 100% Totals system and several power angles. There is also another Early Season NBA Power system side. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com and start the week big. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Carolina. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2018)

On Tuesday the NBA Perfect System Game of the Month headlines along with the Top rated Sun Belt Conf. play in College Football and a game 1 World Series system play. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on The pittsburgh Penguins at 9:05 eastern. Pittsburgh has dominated this series winning 16 of 21 and the last 4 over Edmonton. The Pens have flourished with 3+ days rest going 17-4. They have won 7 of the last 10 overall on the road and 5 of 6 vs Western Conference clubs. Edmonton has lost 5 of 7 off a loss of 3 or more goals and are a paltry 18-49 on Tuesdays. Look for the Penguins to take this one. On Tuesday the NBA Game of the Month is up and there is a 45-0 indicator in the game. We also have the top rated Sun belt Conference Conference play and Game 1 of the World series. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL PLay. Take Pittsburgh. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2018)

Thursday card has a rare 6* NFL Perfect system total and a the College Football Triple Perfect Game of the Month. NBA on TNT Below


The NBA Play is on Oklahoma City at 8:05 eastern. The Thunder have revenge on Boston and fit a solid system here tonight that plays on home favorites of 4 or less that have 3+ days rest and are off a home favored spread loss BY 7+ points in vs an opponent off a home spread loss like Boston. This system is 8-0 ats since 1995. Boston has failed to cover the last 6 road games. The Thunder have covered 23 of 32 off a home loss of 10 or more more and are 12-4 off 3+ losses and 15-5 vs Atlantic Division teams. Look for OKC to bring the Thunder tonight on TNT. On Thursday we have a rare 6* Release in the NFL Backed with a 100% Thursday night specific system. We also have the Triple perfect College Football Play of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on this Powerful card now as we continue to cash. For the NBA Free play. PLay on Oklahoma City. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2018)

Friday card led by the NBA Game of the week and a pair of 5* plays one is in college football the other is game 3 of the World series College Comp play below


The College comp play is on Minnesota at 8:00 eastern plus the points. The Gophers started hot but have fizzled with 4 straight losses. They are 2-0 as a home dog of 3 or less and have covered 6 of 7 here at home in the series vs Indiana. The Hoosiers have lost 3 straight and have failed to cover 6 of 7 vs losing teams and both times as a road favorite. Indiana is 1-6 ats after rushing for 200+ yards. Minnesota is 6-1 ats after passing for 280+ yards and 5-1 ats after allowing 40+ points. Look for the Gophers to get their ground game going tonight. On Friday Game 3 of the World series backed with a Powerful historical system headlines along with the NBA Game of the Week with a perfect system and a 5* College football System side. Jump on now and get all 3. For the Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- G olden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2018)

Huge Saturday card the TOP TIER 1 College Play, the Off shore steam Play of the year and 3 more 5* Power system sides, Game 4 World Series Historical system and a perfect NBA System. CFB Comp play below.


The College comp play is on Tulane. Game 171 at 7:00 eastern. Tulane lost a a 10 point home favorite last week to SMU and that sets them up in a negative system that plays on conference road favorites at -2 or road dogs of less than 6 off a -7 or more conference home favorite loss by 4 or more. This system has cashed 12 of the last 13. Tulane pasted Tulsa by 34 last year. The Green Wave have covered 5 of 6 after allowing 280+ pass yards. Tulsa is 1-8 ats after passing for 170 or less yards and 1-6 ats vs losing teams. Look for Tulane to get the cash. On Saturday a Powerful card has the College Exclusive TIER 1 Play, the off shore steam move play of the year, and 3 more big College Systems plays, there is the game 4 MLB Historical system plays and a perfect system NBA Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free college Play Take Tulane. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunday card has the Triple Perfect NFC West Total Of the Year, the TIER 1 Exclusive play, the AFC Game of the Month and another big NBA Play along with Sunday night Football.

The NFL comp is on Seattle Game 261 at 1:00 eastern. Seattle is 11-1 ats as a dog vs a team off back to back wins and teams off a London game that scored 29 or less points are 100% to the spread the last 11 years vs a team that is .500 or less on the season. The Lions are a terrible 0-13 to the spread off a 10+ point win vs a team also off a win. Seattle is 7-2 in October games. We will take the points with the Seahawks. On Sunday our Exclusive TIER 1 Play headlines in the NFL along with the NFC West Total Of the Year and AFC Game of the Month. The Evening card has NBA and the Sunday night NFL Play on NBC. Contact at goldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on and end the week big. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2018)

Monday the AFC East Triple perfect total of the year headlines in football along with the NBA Western Conference game of the Month. NBA Totals system below

The NBA totals play is on the over in the Sacramento at Miami game at 7:35 eastern. These two have played over in 12 of the last 14 matchups and tonight we have a solid league wide system that is cashing over 80% long term for rested home favorites with a 200 or higher total like Miami that come in off a home favored spread win scoring 110 or more vs a team off a home dog win like the Kings. Sacramento has gone over in all 3 road games and the Heart have flown over both times with a total that is 220 or more. Look for this one to be higher scoring and go over the total tonight. On Monday night football the AFC East total of the year headlines with a 25-0 system. In hoops we have the Western Conference Game of the Month. Those with us on Sunday cashed the big NFC Total and the tier1 play. More damage tonight. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take Miami and Sacramento to play over the total. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2018)

Thursday card has the College Football Game of the week and a 100% Thursday night specific NFL Play. We also have a powerful NBA System Play and more CFB Ranked #1 on major leader boards this year. NBA Comp play below



The NBA comp play is on the Over in the Cleveland at Denver game at 7:05 eastern. This game applies to a never lost league wide totals system that pertains to the over for home dogs with rest and a 210 or higher total that won and covered as a home favorite while scoring 120 or more points vs an opponent like Denver that was a road favorite of 5 or more, Denver has gone over in 23 of 33 on the when the total is 220 or more and 14 of18 vs central division teams as well as 6 of 7 on thursdays. The Cavs have gone over in 11 of 13 after scoring 130 or more and 5 of 7 on the year. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight, On Thursday we have a Powerful card up that has the College football play of the week and a perfect NFL System that is specific to Thursday night games. We also have an NBA Top play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take Denver and Cleveland Over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2018)

Friday card has a rare 6* highest rated play in the NBA, The first one this season, we also have the 13-1 Late night 5* PAC 12 Bailout system play in College Football. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play for Friday is on the Houston Rockets at 7:30 eastern. The Rockets have covered 20 of 28 the past 2 season in November games and are 62-12 vs losing teams long term. Brooklyn has lost the last 4 in this series and the home teams has failed to cover 6 of 8. For our system play. We want to play on road favorites with rest that failed to cover as a home favorite and scored 90 or less points vs an opponent that scored 110 or more as a home favorite like the Nets. These road teams cover 85% since 1995. Look for the Rockets to get it done. On Friday a rare Highest rated 6* headlines the NBA Card backed with a 100% perfect league wide system and solid stat indicators. Later on we have the 5* PAC 12 Bailout system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to get both. For the Friday free pick. Play on Houston. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2018)

Saturday card has the TIER 1 Exclusive Play, the SEC Game of the Year and 3 more best bests along with the NBA and the Breeders Cup Classic. CFB Comp Play below.


The College comp Play is on Wake Forest. Game 328 at 12 noon eastern. The Deacons have won the last 2 in this series both by 19+ points and put up 64 on Syracuse last year. They are off a nice win over Louisville last week and they have covered 6 of 8 in November. Syracuse knocked off undefeated NC. St at home and that win sets them up in a terrible system that plays against road favorites off a home dog win and cover by 10 or more vs an opponent off a dog win. Thee teams are a lousy 3-19 ats long term. The Orange have failed to cover 6 of 8 in November and 3 of 4 after putting up 450+ yards. Take Wake. On Saturday the TIER 1 Exclusive executive Move is up along with the SEC Game of the year and 3 more best bets. We also have a 100% NBA System Play and the Breeders Cup Classic. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Fee Play. Take the points with Wake Forest. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2018)

Sunday card has the Exclusive Tier 1 Play, the AFC Game of the year, an early 26-0 Totals system Sunday night football and NBA. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play is on Buffalo at 1:00 eastern. We will take a shot with the bills here as they are taking 10 at home and should play better here than they did Monday night. In fact, Home dogs off back to back losses that were home dogs on Monday nights bounce back 90% of the time long term if the total is less than 45. The Bears are 0-4 to the spread vs a team with a losing home record. The home team has covered 3 of 4 in the series and the Bills are 5-2 ats off a spread loss. Take the points in this one. On Sunday the lead plays are the TIER 1 Side, the 26-0 Totals system, the AFC Game of the Year and Sunday night football. we also have NBA which has started fast. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Take the 10+ points with Buffalo. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2018)

Monday night football rare 6* Top play release from an undefeated Monday night specific system that dates to 1992. We also have another powerful NBA Play. Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Miami at 7;05 eastern. The Heat have won 9 of 10 after playing in 3 or more straight games that went over the total. The Pistons have lost 4 straight and we note that home teams like the Pistons that are off a spread loss as a road dog have failed to cover 83% long term vs an opponent off a road favored loss that scored 110 or more Look for Miami to get the cash in this one. On Monday night football we have a super rare 6* highest rated release backed with an undefeated Monday night football system and a 16-1 Angle. We also have another big NBA Winner. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Miami. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2018)

Wednesday card has a 5* College football Totals play and the NBA perfect system Do Of the Month. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Nashville at 10:05 eastern. The Predators are rolling and have allowed just 3 goals in their last 3 games. They have won 7 of 8 here in Colorado and are 8-0 off a home game. In games on the road with a total that is 6 or more they have won 19 of 24. In November games they have won 21 of the last 30. Colorado has lost 5 of 7 after scoring 4 or more goals and they are 0-3 of late allowing 16 goals in those 3 losses. We have two teams going in opposite directions. Play on Nashville. On Hump day we have the NBA Perfect system dog of the month and the 5* College Football totals play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the Predators. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2018)

Thursday card has a 5* NFL Play from a perfect Thursday night Specific NFL System and a 5* Late night power system side in the NBA. College hoops play below. 

The NCAAB Comp play is on Siena at 7:00 eastern. The Saints are taking 7-8 points here tonight and they played well despite losing to a much tougher Providence in their opening game. Now they take on a George Washington who lost their home opener here to Stony Brook despite taking a 21-1 lead early on. Siena played tough here 2 years ago losing a heart breaker by 2 points. They have covered 6 of 8 In November games. The Colonials have failed to cover 8 of 10 in November and 4 of 5 with 1 or less days rest. Play on Siena. On Thursday we have a big 5* NFL play from a Thursday night NFL System and a late night Power system play that has an undefeated NBA league wide system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Take the points with Siena. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2018)

Friday top play Card has the 100% Eastern Conference Game Of the Month along with NCAAB Top play and a Triple perfect Football play on ESPN. NCAAB comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Kentucky at 7:35 eastern. The Wildcats will look to get the sour taste out of their mouths as they walked off the court on wednesday after a dejecting blowout loss to Duke in a game they trailed from the start. Tonight they take on an over matched Southern Illinois team that has failed to cover 4 of the last 5 as a road dog of 12 or more. Kentucky has covered 7 of 9 on Fridays and 7 of the last 9 at home. The Salukis are in the wrong place at the wrong tome to tonight. look for Kentucky to come in hot. On Friday a powerful triple play card is up and led by the 15-0 NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month, the Triple perfect College football play on ESPN 2 and the NCAAB Top play going late. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCABB Comp play. Go with Kentucky. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2018)

Saturday card has our TIER 1 Exclusive CFB Play, the ACC Game of the Year, and 3 big 5* Plays along with NBA on a 10-1 run and College hoops. Early comp play below


The College Football Comp play is on. Hold your nose, Connecticut at 12 noon eastern plus the 19-20 points. The Huskies are taking a ton of the points but should hang here as they take on a SMU team off a massive upset of Houston last week. SMU fits a perfect play against system for road favorites of 10 or more off a win as a double digit home dog vs a team with at least 1 win that checks in off a straight up and ats loss. SMU has failed to cover 4 of 5 vs losing teams and are 0-4 ats after scoring 40 or more. Play on Connecticut. On Saturday the lead play is the exclusive TIER 1 CFB along with the ACC Game of the year and 3 more 5* Top plays from our #1 ranked College football service, we also have another NBA Top play which are currently on a 1-1 run and an early season College hoops system play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the free play. Take the 19-20 points. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2018)

Sunday card has the Exclusive TIER 1 Play, the AFC West Total of the Year, a 29-0 5* System side and Double system Sunday night football. Comp Play below


The NFL comp play is on Tennessee plus the 6-7 points at 1:00 eastern. The Titans fit several tight variations of the home dog off a road dog win system and the pats fit the play against the Super bowl loser as a non division road favorite of 2 or more vs a team wit a winning record and subsets take that system to 94% since 1980. The Titans have covered 5 of 6 at home and 4 of 5 after allowing 90 or less rush yards. The Pats could come up a bit flat here after 3 straight wins and covers. Look for the Titans to cover. On Sunday another powerful card is up and we have the TIER 1 Side, AFC West total of the year a 29-0 Early 5* System and Sunday night Double system Play on NBC. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Take the Titans and the Points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2018)

The Monday night Football Game of the Year headlines tonight baced by a 23-0 system. We also have a 5* NCAAB Early season blowout system and NBA which is on a 12-1 run. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Buffalo at 8;00 eastern. Buffalo pulled a massive upset over West Virginia last out, The Bulls have covered 23 of 31 long term as a road favorite of 3 or less and 13 of 17 vs losing teams. They are 13-5 to the spread in road games and 6 of 7 off a win and 15 of 20 after allowing 90 or more points. Southern illinois played well covering the spread in their last game vs Kentucky but were badly overmatched in the last 10 minute of that game. Look for Buffalo to get another win and cover. Tonight we have our highest rated Monday night Football Game of the year from a 23-0 systems headlining. We also have a big 5* College hoops blowout system and NBA which has cashed 12 of 13. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College hoops free pick. Play on Buffalo. RV- GC Sports


----------



## Jessica B (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is Jessica, I live in Amsterdam and I'm 31 years old. I'm crazy about sports betting, especially football and tennis, I practice also. I am new here  and happy to be among those who share the same passion with me. I will certainly learn a lot from you.


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 13, 2018)

Jessica B said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Jessica, I live in Amsterdam and I'm 31 years old. I'm crazy about sports betting, especially football and tennis, I practice also. I am new here  and happy to be among those who share the same passion with me. I will certainly learn a lot from you.


Welcome Jessica!
Always nice to see women that are interested in betting.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2018)

Wednesday card has the College Football MAC Conference Game of the Year along with the NCAAB College hoops Game of the week and NBA. Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Oklahoma City at 8:05 eastern. The Thunder fit a nice 24-4 system tonight that plays on certain home teams with a total that is 200 or more and off a home favored win and cover scoring 110 or more,vs an opponent like the Knicks that failed to cover by 7 or more as a home favorite of 4 or less. NY has failed to cover 4 of 5 off a loss of 10 or more. The Thunder have covered 6 of the last 7 and 4 of 5 after scoring 115 or more points. The winning team has covered 10 of 11 in this series. Look for the Thunder to cover. On Tuesday the MAC Conference Game of the year headlines in college Football along with a top NCAAB play from a powerful early season system. We also have NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free play. Go with Oklahoma City- RV- GC Sports


----------



## Jessica B (Nov 15, 2018)

admin said:


> Welcome Jessica!
> Always nice to see women that are interested in betting.


Thank you so much Admin


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2018)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* College football top play and the NFL NFC Total of the Month from a 100% System. We also have a Pair of NCAAB Plays backed with our Exclusive RPI Scale system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the LA. Clippers at 10:00 eastern on TNT. The Clips have covered the last 6 at home including a big win over the Warriors last out. LA has covered in 4 of 5 after allowing 115 or more and the home team is 7-3 ats in this series. The Spurs have lost and failed to cover both times vs winning teams and are a dismal 1-10 ats on the road vs a team with a winning home record dating to last season. With the winning team in this series checking in at 23-1 ats. Look for the Spurs to get Clipped tonight. On Thursday a massive card takes center stage with a rare 6* Highest rated College football play and a 100% NFC Total of the month from a 100% perfect Thursday specific system. We also have a pair of our Exclusive NCAAB RPI Scale system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take the LA. Clippers- RV- Golden Contender Spor


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2018)

Friday card has the 100% Eastern Conference Game of the Month, the College Football Friday night Play of the week and another Powerful NCAAB Play. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Utah plus the 2-3 points at 7:05 eastern. The Jazz were blasted in their last game by 50 points and scoring under 70 while shooting a season low 31%. Tonight they should bounce back as they have covered 18 of 26 on the road vs winning home teams. The Sixers have failed to cover 12 of 15vs a team that allowed 100 or more. as for support from the database we are playing against home favorites of 4 or less with a 190 or higher total that failed to cover by 7 or more as a road favorite of 5 or more like the Sixers vs a team off a spread loss. These short home favorites are a lousy 3-12 straight up and to the spread. Look for the Jazz to get the cover. On Friday we have the College Football Game of the week on ESPN 2 and the NBA Easter conference perfect system game of the month, In College hops we have a huge totals system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the NBA free play. Take the points with Utah. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2018)

Saturday card has the Exclusive TIER 1 College football move and the BIG 12 Game of the Year, there are also 4 more best bets including a late night total. In hoops we have a 100% NBA System play and a nice College hoops card. ACC Comp play below

The ACC comp play is on Duke plus the 28-29 points. Game 331 at 7:00 eastern. Duke has an elite QB and will hang in this game having cashed 6 of 7 on the road, 4 of 5 after scoring 40 or more and 6 of 8 after rushing for 200+ yards. Clemson fits a nasty system that plays against Conference teams that are undefeated vs an opponent that has a 666-875 win percentage and is not off back to back spread wins. Clemson win comfortably but not by 28+ points. Take Duke plus the points tonight. On Saturday we have a big College football card with an Exclusive TIER 1 Release, the BIG 12 Game if the year and 4 more best bets 3 are televised. In hoops we have a perfect NBA Court Crusher system and our early season College hoops System plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free pick. Take the 28+ points with Duke. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunday card is loaded with NFC Total of the Year, the Exclusive TIER 1 Side on NBC and an early 29-0 Major system side. We also have NBA and College hoops. NFL Comp play


The AFC Power system Comp play is on the Steelers at 1:00 eastern. Pittsburgh has this one circled in red as they look to avenge last seasons home playoff loss. They are 6-0 ats on the road off a game where they had 40+ yard reception. The Jags have failed to cover 7 of 8 at home between a road game vs a winning teams. The Steelers also fit a system that plays on winning teams off a Thursday win vs an opponent under .500. The Jags have lost 5 straight and the Steelers won 5 straight. Play on Pittsburgh. On Sunday we have the NFC Total of the Year, the Exclusive TIER 1 Side going on NBA Tonight and an early 29-0 Banger system. NBA and College hoops posted through the day all powerful systems direct from the database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Steelers. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2018)

Monday card has the Double perfect NFL Game of the Month, the NBA Total of the Month and a 5* RPI Scale NCAAB System play with a 15-1 Angle. NCAAB Comp play below

The College hoops comp play is on Cincinnati at 7:00 eastern. The Bearcats have covered 3 of 4 as a home favorite from -15 to 18 and the last 4 times when playing off 3 straight spread losses. Tonight they have Western Michigan coming in an the Broncos have failed to cover 5 of 6 with 1 or less day of rest and 12 of 15 after scoring 90 or more. When playing on Mondays they are 0-6 to the spread and have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs winning teams. They likely get blown out here as they will have trouble scoring against this smothering defense. Play on Cincinnati. On Monday we have the NBA Total of the month from a perfect league wide system and the Double perfect NFL Game of the Month. We also have our exclusive 5* RPI Scale system play up . Get on this big Triple play now. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the College hoops free pick. Play on Cincy. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanksgiving Eve card led by a rare 6* Highest Rated NBA Perfect system beauty. There is also a totals system plays and 2 NCAAB RPI Scale system plays. NHL comp play below

The NHL Comp play at 7:00 eastern is on the over in the Philadelphia at Buffalo game. The Flyers have gone over in 5 of 6 on the road with a 6 or higher total, 6 of 8 vs winning teams, 7 of 9 on Wednesdays and the last 6 with 3+ days rest. The Sabres are 3-0 over off 3+ road games and the last 6 with 1 day of rest as well as 6 of 8 vs losing teams. Look for a higher scoring game resulting in this one playing go over the total. On Thanksgiving Eve a powerful card takes center stage led by a rare 6* Highest rated NBA 100% System side. We also have an NBA totals and a Pair of NCAAB RPI Scale system plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Play. Go over in the Philadelphia at Buffalo game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanksgiving day Menu- NFC South Play of the year on NBC, We also have 2 Big totals plays and an RPI Scale TV Game in College hoops. Turkey day football 14-4 last 18. College hoops comp play below

The College hoops comp play is on Villanova at 1:30 eastern. The Wildcats are off a terrible loss as a 16 point favorite in their last game their 2nd straight loss. Today they will take it out on Cansisius who is overmatched here and has lost 14 straight to Big East teams. Nova has covered 5 of 6 in neutral court games where the total is 145 to 150, 6 of 7 vs Metro Atlantic tams and the last 4 on Thursdays. Look for Villanova to cover. On Turkey day the NFC South Play of the year headlines along with 2 more Powerful NFL System plays and an RPI Scale power system play on ESPN 2. Turkey day Football on a 14-4 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Fee pick. Play on Villanova. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2018)

Friday card has a 6* Top play in College football and the Last home Game Play of the year from a 100% Final home game system. We also have a large hoops card with 3 Big NBA Plays and more. CFB Comp play below


The College football comp play is on Iowa. Game 124 at 12 noon eastern. The Hawkeyes responded with a big blowout win last week and fit a powerful system that plays on teams off a win by 60 or more vs an opponent off a win. Iowa lost at home prior to that and will likely want to end the season big against a Nebraska team they have covered 4 of 5 against and have blown out 30+ points in the last 2 seasons. Iowa allows just 11 points per game at home ad has covered 7 of 8 as a favorite. Nebraska is 0-4 on the road and allows 41 points per game. The Huskers are 0-6 ats after getting 275 or less yards and 1-17 ats after scoring less than 20. They are off a last home game win over Michigan st 9-6 last week. Road dogs off a win that scored 10 or less that won as a favorite or dog of 2 or less are 4-17 ats if they are a dog of 12 or less today. Look for Iowa to win and cover. On black Friday we have 2 big College football Plays one is a 6* 100% system plays the other is from a final home game system that is undefeated. There is a big NBA Card with 3 Power system sides and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Iowa. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2018)

Saturday is he release of our 7* College football Game of the year it headlines a card that has the TIER 1 Executive play in early action and 2 Afternoon 5* plays. In College hoops the blowout game of the week. NBA Play below.


The NBA Play is on Boston at 8:30 eastern. The Celtics have covered 4 of the last 5 here in Dallas and 42 of 60 long term on Saturdays. The host in the series has failed to cover 20 of 27. Looking at a nice league wide system we see that road favorites with no rest ff a road favored win have covered 72% since 1995 vs a team that scored 110 or more as a home favorite like Dallas last out. With the Celtics 4-0 as a road favorite this year with no rest we will Back Boston. On Saturday we have our 7* College Football Game of the Year going alongside our Executive level Tier 1 play. We also have 2 5* Sides one early an one late. In College hoops our Game of the Week headlines. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on the Celtics. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2018)

Sunday card has the Exclusive TIER 1 NFL Play and the AFC Total of the year from a 21-0 system. There is also a 24-0 Dog system and Triple perfect system NBA Pack with a top revenge plays headlining along with NCAAB. NFL Comp Play below

The NFL Comp plays is on Denver plus the points at 4:25 eastern. The Broncos have covered 9 of 10 as a home dog vs a winning team and the last 3 in this series with the Steelers.  Pittsburgh has failed to cover the last 4 after allowing 150+ rush yards and 19 of 26 on the road vs a losing home team. From the database we see that home dogs in this line range are 11-1 to the spread since 1989 off a division road dog win vs an opponent off a road favored win. The Steelers stole one last week after trailing big to the Jaguars while the Broncos upset the Chargers.The Broncos are 10-0 ATS after a game where Demaryius Thomas had 2 or less receptions. With the dog in this series covering 6 of 8. We will back the Broncos. On Sunday we have a big card up with the NFL TIER 1 and AFC Total of the year headlining. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Play on Denver plus the points.Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2018)

Monday night Football 100% System Play of the Month headlines along with a Top play in College hoops and a 5* NBA Late night play. NBA Early play below


The NBA Comp play is on Minnesota at 7:05 eastern. The Wolves fit a powerful system that has cashed 13 of 14 times for rested road favorites off a -10 or more home favored win and cover vs a team like the Cavs that covered as a home dog of 5 or more last out. The Cavs are off a pair og dog wins and home dogs in this range off a pair of upsets tend to struggle. The Wolves have covered 4 straight vs losing teams and 5 of 6 after scoring 100 or more. Look for the Wolves to get the cover. The Monday night Play of the month backed with an exclusive Monday night specific system headlines along with a Top NCAAB Totals Play and a late 5* NBA. Those with us on Sunday cashed big with our Highest rated AFC Total. More damage tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Minnesota. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2018)

Tuesday NCAAB Card has our Game of the Month headlining. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Power system play is on Denver. Game 510 at 9:05 eastern. The Host has covered the last 7 in this series and Denver has revenge in this game. The Nuggets have covered 5 of 7 of a win and are 4-0 ats at home off a road spread win. The winning teams has covered 27 of 28 in the series. The Lakers have failed to cover the last 4 tripe here in Denver and 5 of 7 off a loss. Look for the Nuggets to get the win and cover. On Tuesday the NCAAB Play of the Month headlines the card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Play. Play on Denver. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2018)

Thursday card has the Perfect System NFL Play in the Dallas vs New Orleans game, the NBA Total of the Week and our Exclusive NCAAB RPI Scale System play. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play for Thursday is on the LA. Lakers at 10:35 eastern. The Lakers look to rebound off the blowout loss in Denver. They are home against the Pacers and the home team in the series has covered 6 of the last 7. The Lakers fit a solid 84% bounce back system here based on their 21+ points road spread loss. LA has covered 4 of 5 off back to back spread losses and 5 of 6 at home vs winning teams. The Pacers have failed to cover 6 of 7 off a spread win and 6 of 8 with 1 day of rest. lay it with the Lakers. On Thursday the NFL Thursday night specific Power system is up along with an Exclusive RPI Scale system we use and the NBA Total of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free pick. Play on the Lakers. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2018)

Friday card has the PAC 12 Championship Power system play on FOX Sports, a 5 * RPI Scale System with 2 perfect Angles and a 5* NBA Undefeated league wide system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Portland at 10:30 eastern. The Blazers fit a nice 80% long term system that pertains to home favorites that failed to cover despite scoring110 or more as a home favorite last out, vs an opponent off a home game that scored 110 or more like Denver. The Nuggets are 1-7 off 4+ spread wins and 1-5 after scoring 115 or more. The Visitor has failed to cover 4 of 5 in this series. The Blazers have covered 24 off 33 at home. Play on Portland. On Friday we have a Powerful card that has the PAC 12 Championship system play on FOX. The Perfect system NBA Play and a 5* RPI Scale system side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Go with the Blazers- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2018)

Saturday card led by the TIER 1 Executive Level play and the Championship Game of the year the BIG 12, ACC SEC and MWC Championships, as we have several big top rated football plays. There is also a NCAAB Top RPI scale system plays and a 100% NBA Power system play. Early College play below 

The American Athletic Championship comp play is on UCF at 3:30 eastern. UCF beat Memphis on the road and now get them at home. Memphis may have revenge but that wont matter here as they are 0-12 in the series and have lost and failed to cover the last 6 here. Championship revenging teams have failed to cover over 85% long term vs teams with 1 or no losses. UCF has been solid again and comes off a win and cover over interstate rival South Florida. Now they will head to a major bowl game undefeated. Play on Central Florida. On Saturday the Conference Championship Play of the year goes along with our Exclusive TIER 1 Executive level Move part of a big power pack pack in college football with Big 12, Big 10, ACC, MWC Championship games.. In NCAAB Action we have our exclusive RPI Scale power system plays up as well as another undefeated NBA System play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free football play. Play on Central Florida. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2018)

Sunday card has the Exclusive NFL TIER 1 Play and he NFC Game of the Year headlining along with Hoops. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Portland at 7:00 eastern. The Blazers are off a home loss to Denver and should bounce back here. They already whipped the Spurs this season and now they fit a solid 8% system that pertains to road teams that are off a home spread loss vs a team like the Spurs off a home dog loss by 10 or more. The Spurs have failed to cover 6 of 7 with 1 day of rest and the last 5 times after allowing 125 or more. Look for the Blazers to win this one. On Sunday our executive level NFL TIER 1 Masterpiece headlines along with the NFC Game of the Year. We also have hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the MBA Free Play. Go with the Blazers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2018)

Monday the NFC East Total of the Year headlines with a 100% totals system along with a big NBA Power system side. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 7:05 eastern. The Lightning have won the last 4 from NJ and are 6-1 vs losing teams and 22-8 vs Metropolitan conference teams. The Devils are 2-10 after allowing 4 or more goals and 0-4 vs .600 or better opponents. Look for Tampa to take this one. On Monday we have our NFC East Total of the year going with a Monday night specific undefeated totals system. We also have an NBA Top lay backed with a 14-0 system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Take Tampa. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2018)

Hump day card has 3 more exclusive NCAAB RPI Scale system winners and the NBA Perfect system Total of the week. NBA Comp play below

The NBA comp system side is on Denver. Game 503 at 7:05 eastern. The Nuggets fit a solid 104-69 long term road favorite system. Denver has covered 5 straight in this series and the favorite in the series is 7-1 to the spread. The Magic have failed to cover 4 of 5 at home against Denver and come in with no rest off a road game with interstate Rival Miami. Denver is 6-0 ats off a road win and 4-0 ats off any win by 3 or less. Play on Denver. On Wednesday we have the NBA Total of the Week and 3 NCAAB Plays from our exclusive RPI Scale system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Denver. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2018)

Thursday card has the NFL AFC South Game of the year and the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month headlining. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on the over in the Iowa St at Iowa game at 8:00 eastern. The over is set at 153 here and these two have gone over the total in 9 of the last 10 games and we should see another up tempo game here. Iowa has gone over 4 of 4 off a loss, 10 of 11 vs winning teams and 4 of 5 vs Big 12 teams. Iowa St has gone over in 7 of 7 vs winning teams 4 of 4 on Thursdays and 15 of 20 against the BIG 10 Conference. Look for this game to go over the total tonight. On Thursday we have our AFC South Perfect system Game of the Year going and our NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB free play. Take Iowa and Iowa St to play over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 8, 2018)

Saturday card has the 6* Army- Navy College play, the TIER 1 Exclusive College hoops move and the NCAAB Game of the Year + 2 more NCAAB Best bets and the Western Conference NBA Play of the Month. NCAAB Free Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Utah at 2:00 eastern. The Holy War between BYU and Utah in college hoops and Utah has covered the last 4 in the series when they have revenge. They have covered 6 of 8 off a spread loss and 5 of 7 in this series. BYU has failed to cover 6 of 8 vs winning teams and 9 of 13 off a win. In games on Saturdays they are 1-6 to the spread. Look for Utah to serve up revenge. On Saturday a powerful card is up and led by the 6* Army- Navy Play. In College hoops we have our TIER 1 Exclusive side and the Non Conference Game of the year along with 2 more best bets and the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. For the Free NCAB Play. Go with Utah- ROB V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2018)

Sunday night Game of the Year with 22-0 system headlines along with our Tier 1 Side and 2 more best bets plus hoops. NFL Comp Play below.

The NFL comp play is on Baltimore plus the points at 1:00 eastern. The Ravens have covered 9 straight after getting defensive touchdown in their last game and KC has failed to cover 12 of 13 at home if they scored 34 or more and allowed 10 or more as a favorite last week. The Ravens are 5-0 ats after rushing for 150+ yards. In game splayed in week 3 or later we are playing against winning teams in non divisional grass games that were road favorites last week and are playing a team that averages 7 or more rushing first downs per game. These teams have failed to cover 23 of 24 times and this plays against the Chiefs. The Ravens have shown they can move the ball with Lamar Jackson at the helm and they should give KC a big game here. Play on Baltimore. Tonight is the Sunday night Game of the Year backed with a 22-0 system. In afternoon action we have our Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Side and 2 More Powerful system winner with some solid Hoops lays mixed in. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Go with Baltimore- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2018)

Monday night Football perfect System Play of the month is up and we have the 18-1 Totals system too. In hoops the headliner is the Triple Perfect Total of the Week. NCAAB Comp play Below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Long Beach St here tonight plus the 5-6 points at 10:00 eastern. Long Beach and pacific are very close in the RPI Rankings, but Long Beach has played a much tougher schedule 17th toughest in the nation. They have covered 5 of 6 off a loss, 45 of 5 vs winning teams and 22 of 29 vs West Cost conference teams. Pacific has failed to cover 4 of 5 vs Big West conference teams, 5 of 7 at home and the favorite in this series is just 1-6 to the spread. Take the points in this one. ON Monday night we have our Monday night Football play of the month with a Perfect system and a bonus total system that is 18-1. In Hoops the headliner is the Triple perfect NBA Total of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the College hoops free play. Take the 5-6 points with Long Beach St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2018)

Hump day card has the NBA Game of the Month and a 5* College Hoops RPI Scale Power System Side. NBS Comp total below

On Wednesday the NBA Comp Play is to play over the total in Portland at Memphis game at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a nice league wide totals system that has flown over 18 of 22 times since 1995 for non division road dogs with no rest of 4 or less with a total that is 200 or more if they were a 5+ road dog last night like the Blazers and are playing a team off a spread loss as a road dog like Memphis. The Blazers are 8 of 9 over on Wednesdays and 5 f 6 over on the road. Look for this one to sail over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have our NBA Top Play Game of the Month going along with a 5* NCAAB Play from our exclusive RPI Scale system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go over the total Portland at Memphis. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2018)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* NFL Top play from an Undefeated Thursday night specific NFL System and the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Month. NHL Comp Play

The NHL Comp play is on Carolina at 7:35 eastern. The Canes have won the last 5 in the series with Montreal. They are 4-0 off a loss by 3 or more goals and have won 10 of 14 vs losing teams. In Thursday games Carolina has won 9 of 12. Montreal has lost 5 of 6 with home loss revenge and 4 of 5 vs Metropolitan division teams. Look for the Hurricanes to take this one. On Thursday we have a rare 6* NFL Top play backed with one of our exclusive Thursday specific systems. We also have the NBA Perfect system Eastern Conference Total Of The Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free Play. Play on Carolina. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2018)

Saturday card has Exclusive TIER 1 Bowl games + 5* Bowl total and early side, BOTH NFL Games and NCAAB and NBA. Comp play below

The Saturday comp Play is on Eastern Michigan. Game 207 at 5:30 eastern in the Camellia Bowl. Eastern Michigan has covered 11 of 12 vs teams with a .600 to .750 win percentage, 10 of 11 off a spread loss, 14 of 19 vs winning teams and 14 of 17 vs non conference opponents. GA. South is 0-6 ats on field turf and they fit a solid system we use that plays against Bowls Favorites off back to back win with the win a revenge win. Take the points with Eastern Michigan. Huge Saturday is up with an Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Bowl game going late. There are also 2 Top Plays in Bowl actions one is a 5* Total. We have a Huge NFL Card with Both games and a total, In Hoops action we have a Huge RPI Scale Blowout headlining NCAAB and NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College football comp play. Go with Eastern Michigan. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2018)

Sunday card has the 2018 Highest Rated NFL Game of the Year backed with a big Blowout system. We also have the NFC Total of the Month, Sunday night football and Hoops. Too much to list. Comp Play below

The Sunday free play is on Arizona at 1;00 eastern. Arizona fits a nice system that is 52-17 to the spread long term and plays on non division dogs of +7 to +10 if both teams are off non division losses. Atlanta is under .500 and laying too many here. The Card are still playing hard and won as double digit dog in their last game. Look for a close game with the Cardinals Covering. The 2018 NFL Game of the Year headlines a huge card today with a big blowout system, there is Sunday night football and the NFC Total of the Month. We also have red hot hoops and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Take Arizona +8 points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2018)

Monday night football 5* Perfect System Total + NBA Total of the Month headline the card along with a Double revenge Side play. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play is on the San Antonio Spurs at 8:30 eastern.The Spurs will look to bounce back off a bad home loss to the Bulls last out. They have covered 20 of 28 at home and 4 of 5 with 1 day of rest. The Spurs have covered the last 3 against winning teams. The Sixers come in with no rest and that sets them up in a negative system that pertain to road dogs with no rest vs a team off a home favored spread loss by 14 or more. The Sixers have failed to cover 8 of 10 on the road vs a team with a .600 or better home win percentage and 4 of 5 with no rest. Look for the Spurs to get this one. On Monday we have a huge 5* Double system NFL Total and a Pair of NBA Plays, one is the Total of the Month. Start the week big. Contact us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take the Spurs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2018)

Hump day card has the 5* 100% Frisco Bowl System winner, the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Month and College hoops with the lead play from a 5* Road warrior Blowout system. NBA Comp Play below


The NBA comp play is on Memphis. Game 573 at 10:05 eastern. The Blazer are in a big play against system that pertains to rested home teams that covered as a road dog of 4 or less and scored and allowed 120 or more, vs an opponent that lost and failed to cover as a road dog like Memphis. The Grizzles are 5-0 ats on hump day and have covered 11 of 14 vs North West Conference teams. The Blazers have failed to cover 10 of 12 after allowing 100 or more and 6 of 8 vs winning teams. They are 0-4 ats on Wednesday and have failed to the spread in 10 of 14. Memphis has covered 4 of the last 5 in the series. Make it Memphis tonight. The Wednesday card is powerful and led by the Double Perfect 5* Frisco Bowl Top Play, the NBA is led by the Eastern Conference Total of the Month and College hoops has a 5* NCAAB Road Warrior Blowout system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on tonight. For the NBA Comp Play. Make it Memphis. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2018)

$$ Friday card has the 5* Idaho Bowl in day action, the NBA Western Conference Total of the Month going late and 5* NCAAB RPI scale Mismatch side. Bahamas Bowl comp Play below


The Bahamas bowl comp play at 12 noon eastern is on Florida International plus the  points over Toledo. The Golden Panthers have covered 6 of 7 as a dog vs a winning team and 9 of 12 as a dog off a loss vs a team off a win of 10 or more. Toledo has failed to cover 5 of 6 in December games including last years bowl shout out loss. They are also 0-4 ats after allowing 20 or less. MAC Conference bowl teams are 0-6 to the spread vs a Conference USA team that come in off a loss.With Florida International having covered 4 straight vs winning teams we will take then today. On Friday he 5* Idaho Bowl with 2 systems is up in afternoon action and in hoops we have the NBA West Conference Perfect System Total of the Month and College hoops RPI System hot side for Friday. Dont miss out. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Bahamas Bowl take the points with Florida International. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2018)

Saturday card has Tier 1 Bowl play and Tier 1 NCAAB along with early 5* Bowl total and a rare 6* NFL Late play and NBA 100% Total. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Harvard at 2:00 eastern. The Crimson have revenge on George Washington here today and despite being a game under ,500 they have played the 3 st toughest schedule in the country. They are 8-1 at home vs A-10 Conference schools and a solid 10-1 ats at home vs teams that are .400 or less on the road. George Washington has failed to cover 20 of 25 on the road and 4 of 5 off a win. The Colonials are 6-19 to the spread off 3+ home games and have failed to cover 8 of 10 on the road vs teams with a winning home record. They are ranked 286 in the RPI Scale almost 200 spots worse than Harvard. With the Favorite 5-1 ats in this series we will stay at home with Harvard. On Saturday we have 2 Exclusive Executive level TIER 1 Plays on in Bowl action the other in College hoops, both go later on. There are 3 bowl plays in all a massive 6* NFL Late AFC Total and a perfect NBA League Wide totals system as the headliner plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAB Free play. Play on Harvard. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2018)

Sunday card has 35-0 NFL TIER 1 Play, the Non Conference Game of the Year and Sunday night Perfect System side. NBA Card has Top play in Early evening action. NFL Comp Play below


The NFC comp Play is on the Under in the Chicago vs SF Game. Rotation numbers 125/126 at 4:05 eastern. This game fits a nice 36-8 totals system. This one should stay lower scoring and the Bears are 5 of 5 under vs NFC West teams and 0-3 under if they won 4 of the last 5 SF is 10 of 11 under at home vs .650 or better teams an 5 of 6 under after playing Seattle. These two have gone under in each of the past 2 seasons and this one looks like a lower scoring game as well. Play the Bears and Niners under the total. On Sunday we kick things off with the 1-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the year then follow with our Exclusive 35-0 NFL TIER 1 Play and Sunday night Football. In NBA We have a perfect League Wide system going. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Fee play. Go under in the Bears at Niners game. Rob V- Goldencontender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2018)

Hump day card has the Bowl Total of the Month and NBA 6* Rare top play Side as well as a powerful totals play and a late Bowl play. NBA Comp Play below 

The NBA Comp Play for Wednesday is on San Antonio at 8:30 eastern.The Spurs have covered the last 4 with 3+ days rest, 22 of the last 30 at home and 5 straight vs teams who scored 100 or more. Denver has failed to cover 4 of 5 here in San Antonio and 5 of 7 vs South West Division teams. The Dog in this series has failed to cover 8 of 10. For out system we note that road dogs with 3+ rest are failing to cover 87% if both teams are off a spread loss as a road dog last out. Look for the Spurs to get this one. On Hump day we have a big card up with the Bowl Total of the Month and a Late Side play. In Hoops we have a Rare 6* Perfect System side and the NBA Total of the Week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take San Antonio. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2018)

Thursday card has 3 BIG 5* Bowl Plays all from multiple long term power systems, the NHL Game of the Month and a 22-1 NBA Power System Side. Thursday comp Play below.

The Thursday comp play is on the over in the Portland at Golden St game at 10:30 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to home teams off a spread loss of 21 or more vs a road team off a spread loss of 10 or more on the road last out. The Warriors are 20 of 26 over vs winning teams and the blazers are 20 of 26 over vs winning teams. in the series the last 5 have flown over and we can expect a similar out come tonight. Play this one over. On the Thursday its Bowls and baskets as we have 3 big 5* sides in football all over from multiple long term power systems. we have our NHL play of the month and a 22-1 NBA Database system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take Golden St and Portland over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2018)

Friday card has an Exclusive NBA TIER 1 Side the NCAAB Game of the Week and 2 Big bowls plays in the Alamo and World Bowls on ESPN. Friday Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the under in the Chicago at Washington game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice 82% league wide totals system we use that under for rested home favorited with a 210 or higher total off a spread loss as a road dog vs an opponent off a spread loss as a home dog. Chicago is 10 of 12 under off a home loss and 4 of 4 under after a game where they were down 20 or more at the half. The Wizards are 4 of 5 under vs Central division teams. The under has come in 16 of 21 in the series here in Washington. Play this one under the total. On Friday we have 2 big Bowl plays in the World and Alamo Bowls and an exclusive NBA TIER 1 Side as well as the College Hoops play of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take the Bulls and Wizards to play under the the posted total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2018)

Saturday card has the 2018 Bowl Total of the year from an 18-0 totals system, the Exclusive Tier 1 Side, NBA 32-0 Game of the Month and 2 big College hoops Sides. Belk bowl comp play below

The Saturday comp play is on Virginia plus the points in the Belk Bowl at 12 noon eastern. Virginia is plus yardage in games vs Fellow bowl teams while South Carolina is 2-5 and -64 yards vs fellow bowl teams. SEC Favorites are 4-11 ats in bowl games vs an opponent off a win. Virginia is 4-1 ats as a dog and have covered 6 of 7 vs winning teams. South Carolina has failed to cover 4 of 5 after allowing 14 or less points. Look for Virginia to hang in and get the cover. On Saturday we have our 18-0 Bowl Total of the year and an exclusive TIER 1 Bowl side. In Hoops we have a Big 32 NBA Play of the month and our NCAAB RPI Scale Power system plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Comp play. Take the 5-6 points with Virginia in the Belk Bowl. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunday NFL Last home Game Play of the Year with 100% Week 17 system + 37-0 TIER 1 NFL Total late afternoon triple system and Sunday night perfect system side. NBA West conf. Total of the Month leads hoops card. NFL Comp Play below

The NFL Comp Play is on Tampa Bay plus the point or two. The Bucs fits late season system that is 104-42 to the spread and pertains to dogs of less than 5 with a total of more than 40 in a battle of 2 teams under. 500. The Falcons are 0-11 ATS since 2015 coming
off a game as a favorite where they committed at least two turnovers. Atlanta is 0-6 ats on the road off a road game and 1-9 ats after allowing 250+ yards passing. Tampa has covered the last 3 off a loss and 4 of 5 after allowing 250 or less yards. Look for Tampa to get the cash. On Sunday we have the Executive Level TIER 1 NFL Play which is a total. We also have our highest rated Last home Game Play of the Year and Sunday night football. In Hoops we have the 100% NBA Western Conference Total of the Month and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NFL Free Play. Take Tampa Bay. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2018)

New Years eve card has an Exclusive TIER 1 Bowl play going late and a pair of Afternoon plays in the Sun and Liberty bowls. In hoops we have a perfect system Total and a 73-13 NHL System side. Military bowl comp play


The Military bowl comp totals system play is on the under in the Cincy vs VA. Tech game at 12 noon eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that has cashed 26 of 34 long term. Cincy has gone under in 22 of 30 after putting up 450+ yards and 10 of 14 in non conference games. Tech has the #7 red zone defense. Look for a low scoring game here. On Monday the headliner play is a late TIER 1 Bowl play and 2 early afternoon system plays in the Sun and Liberty bowls. In hoops the lead play is a perfect totals system in the NBA and a 73-13 NHL Power system side as we end the year big and start the week off fast. Contact at goldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free play take the under in the VA. Tech Cincinnati game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2019)

New Years Day Card has 4 Big plays including the highest rated 7* Bowl Game of the Year. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Toronto at 7:35 eastern. The Raptors have covered 10 of 11 in the series with Utah and the winning team has covered 22 of 23 in the series. Toronto has covered the last 4 playing off 3+ ats losses. The Jazz are off a big blowout win over the Sixers but are 0-4 ats off a win of 20 or more and have failed to cover 4 of the last on the road. Look for Toronto to take this one. On New Years Day we have our 7* Bowl game of the year headlining the card along with 3 more Bowl plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com as we start the New Year off with a fast start. For the NBA Comp Play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2019)

Hump day card has a major Tier 1 NCAAB Play and the NBA Total of the week headlining along with the BIG 12 Play on ESPN. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Boston at 8:00 eastern. The Celtics fit a nice 77% bounce back system that pertains to their road loss last out. They have covered 6 of 7 at home vs losing road teams, 25 of 33 at home and 9 of 12 with 1 day of rest. Minnesota has failed to cover 7 of 9 on the road vs winning home teams and 6 of 8 After scoring 100 or more. The visiting team has failed to cover 10 of 13 in the series and the Wolves are 0-6 to the spread here in Boston. The winning team in this series has covered 14 straight. Look for the Boston bounce back tonight. On Hump day the lead play is an executive level NCAAB TIER 1 Move and the NBA Triple perfect total of the week as well as the BIG 12 Power match between Oklahoma and Kansas. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on Boston- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2019)

Thursday card has the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 big 5* NBA Plays one is a total the tother a side with a 17-0 angle. NCAAB Comp play below

The Thursday NCAAB Comp play is on wichita St at 9:30 eastern plus the 5-6 points. The Shockers are ranked 84 in the RPI Scale compared to 142 for Memphis and they have played the 31 st toughest schedule compared to memphis who has played the 129th toughest. wichita has covered 3 of 4 off a road loss and the Tigers have failed to cover 6 of 7 off a win of 20 or more and 4 of 5 on thursdays. Memphis has failed to cover 16 of 22 after scoring 80 or more points. Play on The Shockers. On Thursday we have our PAC 12 Game of the Month headlining in College hoops along with a Pair of top NBA Plays, one is the TV Total of the Month and the other a 5* with a 17-0 system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take the 5-6 points with Wichita St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2019)

Saturday card has our NFL Total of the year in Wild card action and a 5* Side in the NFC game. Both backed with perfect systems. In NCAAB we have our Exclusive TIER 1 Side, the BIG 12 Game of the Month as well as 5* NBA and NHL Plays. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Denver at 5:00 eastern. The home team has covered the last 4 in this series and the winning team is on a 28-0 spread run. Denver has covered 9 of 11 off a spread win and 4 of 5 with 1 day of rest. They are on a 7-2 spread run. Charlotte was drilled by 38 at home last out and rested road dogs that scored 90 or less at home and allowed 120 or more have failed to cover 85% long term vs a team like Denver that scored 110 or more on the road last out. Charlotte has failed to cover 4 of 5 with 2 days rest, 5 of 6 on the road and 19 of 25 off a loss by 10 or more. Play on The Nuggets in this one. On Saturday the NFL Total of the year headlines in Wild card action where we also have a 5* side in the NFC Game, the NCAAB Tier 1 Move + 2 more NCAAB Plays and 5* Sides in the NBA and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free Play. Go with Denver. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2019)

Sunday cad has our 100% NFL Wild Card Play of the year and our exclusive Tier 1 Play. In Hoops we have the BIG 10 Game of the Month and a Perfect system 5* NBA. There are also a pair of NHL System Plays. NCAAB Comp play below,


The NCAAB Comp play is on Marquette at noon eastern. The Golden Eagles have covered 6 of 7 as a home favorite and have a better RPI Scale rank at 39 than Xavier does at 74. Marquette has won all 3 home games vs teams ranked in the top 100 and that does not bode well for a Xavier team that has failed to cover both times here as a dog and 18 straight when they lose as a road dog at any venue. The Musketeers have failed to cover 9 of 11 vs .600 or better teams and 5 of 7 on Sundays, Marquette has covered 4 straight on Sundays and 5 of 6 vs winning teams. With Xavier 0-4 vs top 50 teams and the favorite in this series 4-1 to the spread. We will Back Marquette. On Sunday we have 2 top NFL Plays, the Wild Card Game of the year and an exclusive TIER 1 Move. In hoops we have a 5* NBA Play and the Big 10 Game of the Month, There are also a pair of NHL Plays from our league wide database. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free NCAAB play. Make it Marquette. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2019)

Monday card has the 6* College Football 100% National Championship System Play and the NBA NON Conference Game of the Month also from an undefeated system. NBA Comp dog play below

The NBA Comp play is on the NY. Knicks plus the 11-12 points at 10:00 eastern. The Knicks are off a nice road win in LA Last out and should hang around here for a cover in Portland. The Knicks apply to a nice 80% road dog system that pertains to their win and cover and the Blazers home win and cover. NY has covered 4 of 5 off a win and 6 of 8 vs West conference teams. The Blazers have failed to cover 14 of 20 after allowing 100 or more and 4 of 5 off a win. Take the points here. On Monday we start the week big with the 6* 100% Highest rated College Championship Play on ESPN. We have cashed the championship 4 of the last 5 years. In hoops we have the perfect system Non conference NBA Game of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Take the 11-12 points with NY. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2019)

hump day card has the NCAAB Power system Game of the Month, the NBA Perfect system Total of the Week and a 5* Revenge system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the under in the Milwaukee at Houston game at 8:00 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that plays under for home teams like the Rockets off a home win by 10 or more vs an opponent like the Bucks that are off a home win and scored 110 or more. If the total is 220 or higher this system cashes 37 of 46 under.. The Bucks have gone under in 6 of the last 7 on the road and 11 of 14 vs a team that scored 100 or more last out. They are also 9 of 12 under with 1 day of rest. Look for this game to stay under. On Wednesday the College Hoops power system Game of the Month headlines along with a pair of NBA Plays. One os the NBA Total of the week the over a 5* Revenge system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free play. Take the Rockets and the Bucks to play under. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2019)

Thursday card card has an Exclusive NCAAB TIER 1 Masterpiece play, the NHL Game of the Month from a 74-15 System and a 5* Perfect System NBA Side. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on SMU at 7:00 eastern. The Mustangs have won 4 of the last 5 in this series with U.Con and are 8-1 with 5-6 days rest, 19-3 if they won 8 of more of their last 10 games. SMU is also 10-1 off a road win and 7-1 when the posted total is 140 to 150. the Huskies are 0-6 vs teams that are .600 or better and 2-9 if they failed to cover in 6 or 7 of their last 8 games. Look for SMU to cash out in this one. On Thursday a powerful card takes center stage and is led by the BCAAB Exclusive TIER 1 Masterpiece play. There is also the NHL Game of the moth and a 5* perfect system NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College hoops free play. Take the point or two with SMU. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2019)

Saturday card has an Early 22-1 NFL Division play and the Exclusive TIER 1 Play in the later game. There are 3 big NCAAB TOP Plays and a Pair of Perfect System NBA Sides. Pac 12 Comp Play below


The NCAAB Comp play is on  Arizona at 10:30 eastern, The Wildcats are ranked 45 in the RPI Scale and are 8-1 vs any team ranked between 100 and 200 like California. The Bears are ranked 205 and are 0-7 vs top 100 schools and have lost 13 straight as a home dog while failing to cover in 5 of the last 7 of those losses. Cal has also lost and failed to cover 3 of the last 4 here vs Arizona who has won and covered 3 of the last 4 as a road favorite. Look for Arizona to get the win and cover. The Saturday card is led by the Exclusive TIER 1 NFL release and a 22-1 system play in the earlier Divisional round game. Hoops card has 2 Undefeated NBA System Plays and 3 Powerful RPI Scale Power system plays one is the TV Play of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the PAC 12 Free Play. Play on Arizona. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2019)

Sunday NFL Playoff Game of the year goes as well as a Secondary top 6* Side. In College hoops we have an Exclusive TIER 1 Play. In the NBA a big 5* Perfect System Play going late. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp Play is on the Toronto Raptors at 1:00 eastern. Toronto fit a big road favorite system here today that plays on rested road favorites that scored 120 or more at home vs a team like Washington that scored 110 or more and covered at home. These road teams have covered 87% since 1995. The winning team in this series is on a 17-0 spread run and the Raptors. have covered the last 4 between the two. The favorite has covered 7 of 9 in the series. Look for Toronto to take this one.. On Sunday we have our 2019 Playoff Game of the Year headlining and a top rated 6* in the Other game. In College hoops we have an exclusive executive level TIER 1 Play. In the NBA the lead play is a late 5* Perfect system database side. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 14, 2019)

Monday card has the 100% NBA Western Conference Game of The year backed with an Incredible system and 7 angles. In NCAAB Action the ACC Game of the Month is up. NHL Comp play below.

the NHL Comp play is on New Jersey at 7:05 eastern. The Devils fit a solid power play system we use that has a high return on investment through the years. They are 14-3 as a home favorite and have won 6 of 8 vs teams that are .400 or less. In the series they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Chicago. The Blackhawks have dropped 3 straight and 9 of 12 with 1 day of rest. In games vs losing teams they are 8019. When playing on mondays Chicago is a dismal 5-16. Look for the Devils to take this one. On Monday we start the week big in baskets with our Highest rated NBA Western Conference Game of the Year backed with an undefeated system and 7 power Angles. In College hoops the ACC Play of the Month headlines. Contact at goldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Go with the NJ. Devils. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2019)

Wednesday card has the 2X Perfect Conference Play of the Years headlining the NCAAB Power card. There is also a top NHL Play and NBA. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB comp play for Wednesday is on St. Johns at 6:30 eastern. The Red storm will look to break through an end a 6 game losing streak to Creighton. They come in off an upset loss at home to Depaul so they should be ready here. The Storm have covered 6 of 8 vs Big East teams, 6 of 6 on Wednesdays and 5 of 6 vs winning teams. Creighton has failed to cover 7 of 9 on the road and 6 of 7 vs .600 or better opponents. The blue Jays are 1-6 vs top 50 RPI Scale teams and 0-2 on the road in that situation with losses by 13 and 19 points, The favorite has covered 6 of 7 in this series. Play on St. Johns. On Hump day we have our Conference Game of the year headlining the NCAAB Card. There is a big NHL Power play system and a powerful NBA Card . Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the Red Storm tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2019)

Thursday card has 2 Perfect System NBA Plays a side and total, In college hoops we have an Exclusive TIER 1 Play and another powerful RPI Scale system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the uNDER IN THE Philadelphia at Indiana game at 7:05 eastern. Both teams lit up the score board last out putting up 131 and 149 points. Tonight should see things calm down a bit as we have a nice 38-9 under system in play here for home teams like the pacers off a home win by 10 or more with a total of 220 or more vs an opponent like Philly that win at home and scored 110 or more. The pacers are 13 of 16 under after scoring 125 or more and have stayed under in 24 of 33 home games. They are 3-0 under of late vs winning teams.The Sixers are 7 of 11 under with revenge and have gone under 4 straight vs winning teams. Play this one under. On Thursday we have an exclusive NCAAB Executive level TIER 1 Side and another RPI Scale system play. In the NBA we have 2 Perfect system database plays one a side the other a total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on tonight. For the NBA Free play. Take the Pacers and Sixers to play under. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2019)

Saturday card has the NBA Executive TIER 1 Play and a late NCAAB Card that has 3 Top plays and the NCAAB Total of the Year. NFL Championship play out too. Big 12 Comp Play bellow

The NCAAB Comp play is on Iowa. St. Game 718 at 6:00 eastern. Iowa St stunned Texas Tech on the road last out. The Cyclones have a solid RPI Edge here tonight and have covered 5 of 6 as a home favorite. They lost last week here at home for their first home loss of the season but have a blowout win over Kansas on this court and have covered the last 3 vs losing teams. Ok. St has lost 6 of 8 vs top 50 teams. The Cowboys have failed to cover 4 of 5 on Saturdays, 9 of 11 of late and 5 of 6 off a loss. In games vs teams that are .600 or better they have failed to cover in 6 of the last 7. Iowa St has dominated the series winning 11 of the last 13 including a 6 point win at Oklahoma St earlier this month. Look for Iowa St to coast and cover. On Saturday the NCAAB Total of the Year headlines a Powerful College hoops card and we also have a rare NBA Executive Level TIER 1 Play. Hoops is cashing big. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Play on Iowa St. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2019)

Championship Sunday card has the 2019 Playoff total of the Year, the TIER 1 Masterpiece Play and a Powerful NBA System headlining a powerful card. NCAAB Comp Play below


The College hoops comp play for Sunday is on the Under in the Bradley vs Southern Illinois game posted at 124. These two have played under in 5 of the last 6 meetings and this one should be lower scoring as well. Bradley has played under in 6 straight and the last 8 vs Missouri Valley conference teams. The Salukis of Southern Illinois are 15-2 under off a loss and 9 of 13 under on Sundays. In conference games they are 4 of 5 under and have played under in 5 straight home games. Look for this one to follow suit. On Championship Sunday we have our 2019 Playoff Total of the year and a Masterpiece Executive Level TIER 1 Play. In the NBA we have a Solid 36-7 System Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the Free play. Take Bradley and Southern Illinois under the total. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2019)

Monday card has the NBA Game of the Month headlining a big NBA Card. There is also a 5* Power system play in BIG 12 Action in College hoops. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play for Monday is on North Carolina at 7:05 eastern. The Heels have a better RPI Ranked and have played a much tougher schedule ranked 26 compared to VA. Tech at 131. The host team has covered 4 of 5 in the series and North Carolina has covered 4 of 5 off a win and 9 of 12 at home vs a team that has a .600 or higher win percentage. They are 2-1 at home vs top 50 teams. Tech has lost their only road game vs a top 50 team and has failed to cover 5 of 7 vs winning teams and the last 4 conference games. Look for Carolina to cover. On Monday we have a Powerful NBA Card led by the NBA Game of the Month. There is also a 5* NCAAB Power system Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and start the week big in baskets. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take North Carolina. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2019)

Hump day card has the NCAAB Total of the month backed with 12 angles and a powerful side play. In the NBA we are on a 10-1 run and tonight we have a live dog that wins outright and a top east conference play. BIG 12 Comp play below

The NCAAB comp play is on Oklahoma at 9:00 eastern. The Sooners are ranked 6 in the RPI Scale and have played the 2nd toughest schedule in the country. They are 5-0 vs team like Ok. St that are ranked between 50 and 100. The Cowboys ranked 79th are 2-6 vs top 50 teams and have failed to cover 5 of 7 vs BIG 12 teams, 8 of 10 vs winning teams, 6 of 7 off a loss and 7 of the last 8 at home. The Sooners have covered 6 of 7 on the road, the last 4 vs losing teams, 10 of 14 off a spread win. In the series they have covered 12 of the last 16. Look for Oklahoma to get the cover. On Wednesday the lead plays are the NCAAB Total of the month and the Eastern Conference Game of the month in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with Oklahoma. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2019)

Thursday college hoops card has the Colonial Conference Game of the year going and a massive TIER 1 Exclusive release as well as a late night 20-0 NBA System side on TNT. BIG 10 Comp play below


The College hoops comp play is on Michigan St. at 7:00 eastern. The Spartans have won 4 of the last 5 here and they are 3-0 vs teams ranked 20-50 in the RPI Scale. Sparty applies to a solid long term system that is 459-339 and they have covered 10 of 11 vs .600 or better teams, 42 of 60 on Thursdays and 8 straight vs BIG 10 Teams. Iowa has failed to cover 4 straight off a win of 20 or more and they have lost 3 of 4 to to 50 teams. Look for Michigan St to get the cash in this one. The Thursday hoops card packs a powerful punch with an executive level TIER 1 Masterpiece and the Colonial conference play of the year in College action. In NBA we have a 20-0 System in the NBA Late night game on TNT. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Make it Michigan St. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2019)

Saturday card has a huge Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the Southern Conference Game of the Year and 2 more best bets. In the NBA we have a perfect system total and a play in the Senior Bowl. NCAAB Comp play below


The Missouri Valley comp play is on Missouri St.at 4:00 eastern. The Bears are 4-1 at home vs 200 or worse teams and that is what they get here at home today in Bradley. The Bears have covered 9 of 12 off a win by 15 or more long term and have covered 4 of 5 off a conference win more recently. The Braves have dropped 2 of 3 on the road vs 200 or worse teams and have not had any success here losing straight up in 15 of the last games. Bradley has failed to cover 20 of 27 on Saturdays,7 of 9 off a spread win and the last 5 vs losing teams. Make it Missouri St. On Saturday a powerful College hoops card is up with a TIER 1 Exclusive top level play, the Southern Conference Game of the year a Top ESPN Total and a Perfect system NBA Total. We also have a play on the Senior Bowl on NFL Network. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Missouri St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2019)

Sunday card has 2 big NBA Plays, the Tier 1 Total and the 5* Perfect System side play. There is also NCAAB Game of the Month and Pro bowl play. NCAAB Sweeps 5-0 on Saturday NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on the LA. Clippers.At 3;35 eastern. The Clippers have won and covered the last 5 in this series with Sacramento and the games have not been close. LA has covered 6 of 7 on Sundays, 20 of 26 vs Pacific division teams and the favorite has covered 5 straight in the series. The Kings have failed to cover 6 of 7 on the road vs winning home teams and 5 of 7 off a win. Look for the kings to get Clipped again. On Sunday we have a powerful hoops card up led by the Executive Level NBA TIER 1 Move and the 5* Perfect system side. We also have the NCAAB Game of the Month and a Pro bowl play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with the LA. Clippers Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2019)

Monday card has a big 5* NCAAB Power system play on ESPN and the NBA Total of the Week. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Monday is on the Philadelphia Flyers at 7:05 eastern. The NHL Returns from the break with a pair of games and Winnipeg head to Philly to take on a Flyers team that has won 4 of the last overall and the last 2 times they were installed as a home dog. The Jets are solid but historically have not played well here losing 20 of the last 28 here in a series where the home team has won the last 6 times. Look for the Flyers to keep their momentum and open things back up with a win. On Monday we tip the week off with a big 5* ESPN NCAAB Power system play and our NBA Total of the week. NBA on a solid 11-2 run. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Play on Philadelphia. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2019)

Hump Day card has our highest Rated Mountain West Conference Game of the year with a 26-2 system, a late night PAC 12 5* and an Undefeated NBA System play of the week. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB comp is on Loyola Chicago at 7:00 eastern. The Ramblers are 5-2 vs teams ranked 100-200 and have won 4 of the last 5 and the last 6 here at home, they have covered 7 of 109 off a win of 20+ points and 19 of 26 in conference play. Northern Iowa is 0-5 on the road vs teams ranked 100-200 in the RPI scale with 4 of those losses by at least 7 points. They are 0-3 ats here at Loyola and 2-12 ats when they lose as a road dog . The Panthers have failed to cover 5 of 6 off a win and 29 of 38 vs .600 or better teams. Lay it with Loyola. On Wednesday the Mountain West Game of the Year headlines along with an Undefeated NBA Game of the Week and a 5* late night PAC 12 Bailout. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with Loyola Chicago. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 31, 2019)

Thursday card has 3 Big College Plays including the Revenge Game of the Month, a 5* road warrior and a triple perfect total. There is also another NBA Top play. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB comp play is on Central Florida.at 7;00 eastern. UCF is a solid home team winning 10 of 11. They have covered 4 straight on Thursdays, 4 of 5 off a loss and 9 of 12 at home vs an opponent like Connecticut that is under .500 on the road. The Huskies are 1-6 on the road and have failed to cover 7 of 9 vs .600 or better teams and 10 of the last 12 on the road. The favorite has covered 4 of 5 in this series. Look for Central Florida to get the cover. On Thursday a trio of NCAAB Close out the Month with a big revenge play, a triple perfect total and a 5* road warrior system. There is also another powerful NBA Power system side. Contact at goldencongtender@aol.com to jump on. For the free play. Play on UCF. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 2, 2019)

Saturday card has the NCAAB Executive Level TIER 1 Play and the Oho Valley Conference Play of the year. In the NBA we have 3 Perfect system 5* plays one of the largest days of hoops this year. NCAAB Comp play below


The NCAAB Comp play for Saturday is on the College of Charleston at 4:00 eastern. The Cougars have covered the last 4 at home and 4 of 5 off a win by 15 or more. They take on a Towson team that has won their last 2 road games as a dog. The Tigers have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs .600 or better opponents, 15 of 20 conference games and 9 of 12 off a win. In games with 1 or less rest Towson has failed to cover 6 of 7. The favorite in this series has covered the last 5 and the host is 4-1 to the spread. Play on Charleston. On Saturday we have our exclusive NCAAB TIER 1 NCAAB as well as the Ohio Valley Conference Game of the Year leading a solid College card. We also have a huge NBA Card up with 3 Perfect System 5* Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see our group on facebook. For the Free NCAAB Play. Play on The College Of Charleston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 3, 2019)

Super Bowl Sunday and we have a 6* in the big game with Multiple Systems and Super bowl specific indicators one is perfect and dates to 1967.There is the bonus total and several props too. In the NBA we have a double perfect 5* and a Powerful NCAAB Side. ACC Comp play below

The ACC Comp play is on Clemson at noon eastern. Clemson has covered the last 4 at home, 7 of 10 off a spread win and 19 of 26 vs losing teams. Wake Forest has failed to cover 11 of 12 on the road in between 2 conference home games and they have lost to the spread in 20 of 26 vs ACC teams, 4 of 5 off an Ats loss, 13 of 18 vs .600 or better teams, 4 of 5 on Sundays and the last 4 in this series. Look for Clemson to coast to a cover. On Sunday we have the 6* Super Bowl side with Totals and Bonus props. The side has multiple super bowl systems and an indicator that dated back to 1967. There is a 5* NBA Double perfect system side and College hoops. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB free play. Play on Clemson. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2019)

Monday card has an exclusive TIER 1 NBA Total headlining along with the ACC Game of the Month with a 15-0 Stat Indicator. NBA Comp pay below.

The NBA Comp play is on Washington at 7:00 eastern. The Wizards are 3-0 ats at home off a home spread loss and the Hawks are 1-7 ats on the road off a road spread win. Atlanta has also failed to cover the last 4 off a win, 5 of on Mondays and 5 of 6 vs losing teams. The Wizards have covered 6 of 7 on Mondays and 6 of 7 off a home loss by 10 or more points. Washington has covered 8 of the last 10 here. Look for the Wizards to get the cover here. On Monday we start the week off big with an Exclusive NBA Tier 1 Masterpiece and the 15-0 ACC Game of The Month. Get on this pack now and start the week big. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA free play. Play on Washington. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2019)

Tuesday card led by the NCAAB Atlantic 10 Conference Play of the year backed with 3 perfect angles and systems. In the NBA we have a 28-1 5* Side and an undefeated totals system that averages over 234 points per game. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on Tennessee at 9;00 eastern. The top ranked Volunteers have Missouri coming in and the Tigers fit a negative long term system that is 129-184 to the spread. Mizzou has failed to cover 5 of 6 on the road and the last 5 vs winning teams. They are 2-7 to the spread in SEC conference games. The Vols have covered 6 of 7 off a spread win and 4 of 5 on Tuesdays as well as 4 of 5 at home and 14 of the last 20 after scoring 90 or more. The favorite in this series has covered 5 of 7 and the host 6 of the last 8. Look for Tennessee to coast in this one. On Tuesday we have our Atlantic 10 Conference Game of the Year with 3 undefeated indicators and 2 huge NBA Plays one is a 28-1 Side the other an undefeated totals system that averages 234 points per game since 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take Tennessee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2019)

Massive hump day card has a 20-1 RARE 6* Side, the Triple perfect Big 10 play and a Top play total. in the NBA the Game of the week headlines along with an undefeated totals system. SEC Comp play below


The SEC comp Play is on Ole. Miss. Game 786 at 7:00 eastern. The Rebels have a big RPI Scale advantage and are 3-0 at home vs any team ranked 50-200 like A@M. They have covered 7 of 9 as a home favorite and the last 5 on a Wednesday. In games vs losing road teams they are 4-0 ats and have covered 4 of 5 off a spread loss.. The Aggies have failed to cover 8 of 11 of a 10+ point home loss and the visiting team is just 2-5 to the spread in this series. Make it Ole Miss tonight. On Wednesday in NCAAB Action we have a Huge 6* Side up along with an undefeated totals system and a 3X Perfect Big 10 Banger. In the NBA we have a 100% Totals system and the NBA System side of the week. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5259 to Jump on now and bang your book good on hump day. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2019)

Thursday NCAAB Card led by the Triple perfect Dog of the Month and NCAAB Road warrior. NBA Card has a 17-0 totals system dating to 1996 and the 5* TNT Perfect System NBA Bailout. PAC 12 Play below

The PAC 12 Comp play is on Washington at 9:00 eastern. The Huskies are rolling and are fit a nice long term system we use in conference games. Washington has solid technical data backing them as they have covered 6 of 7 after allowing 65 or less in back to back games, 9-0 to the spread off a win, 4-0 ats on the road vs .600 or better opposition, 3-0 as a road favorite of 3 or less and 4-0 this year vs RPI Teams ranked 50-100 like Arizona. The Wildcats are decent this year at 14-8 but have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs winning teams, 4 of 5 in conference games and are 0-4 ats after allowing 90 or more while going just 1-5 vs top 50 teams. Look for The Cougars to come away with the win and cover. On Thursday a powerful card is up with the 17-0 NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Month and a 5* TNT Perfect System late night bailout. In NCAAB Action we have our Triple perfect Dog of the month See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with the Washington. ROB V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2019)

Saturday College hops card has a rare 6* Top Play total, the Executive level TIER 1 Side, the BIG 12 Game of the Month and more. The NBA Top play is our Non conference 100% Total of the Month. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on Winnipeg at 2:00 eastern. Winnipeg fit a powerful road warrior system and the Jets are 9-1 after allowing 5+ goals, 7-2 off a 3+ goal loss, 17 of 22 with 1 day of rest, 41-14 vs losing teams and 18-7 as a road favorite. Today they travel to Ottawa to take on a Senators team that has lost the last 4 in this series, 6 of 8 off a win, 7 of 8 at home vs a winning road team and the last 7 times playing on a Saturday. Look for the Jets to soar today. On Saturday we have an exclusive TIER 1 NCAAB Executive level release and a top 6* Total along with the BIG 12 Game of the Month and more. The NBA Card has our Non Conference 100% Totals system of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free NHL Play. Play on Winnipeg. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2019)

Sunday card led by the NHL TIER 1 Masterpiece, the NBA Early 6* Side and 36-0 West Conf Play of the Month, In College hoops we have our triple perfect Total of the Month part of a extra large power card. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Memphis at 3:00 eastern. The Tigers blew a late lead against a much tougher Cincy team last out but should handle a U.Conn team that has lost and failed to cover 3 straight here as a road dog and is 0-2 this year vs RPI Teams ranked 50-100 if on the road. Memphis is 4-0 at home vs RPI Teams ranked 50-200 like 138th ranked U.Conn. The Tigers have won 12 straight here as a home favorite covering in 5 of the last 6 in that role. Memhis has covered 4 straight in this series and the Huskies have failed to cover 39 of 57 off a loss and 11 of the last 14 on the road. Make it Memphis. On Sunday a huge card is up and we have an Executive Level NHL TIER 1 Play, the NCAAB Total of the Month.and 2 big NBA Plays, an early 6* Side and a 36-0 Western Conference Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play for Sunday. Play on Memphis. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2019)

Monday card has 3 big plays led by our Exclusive NBA TIER 1 Side, the Western Conference Total of the Month and a 5* NCAAB RPI SCALE system side. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on the Indiana Pacers at at 7:00 eastern. The Pacers are on a nice run and have covered 4 straight at home vs losing teams and the last 4 after scoring 100 or more. Charlotte has failed to cover 10 of 12 on the road vs a winning home team. Rested home favorites that scored 110 or more and covered as a home favorite of 5 or more have covered 87% long term vs a team that arrives off a road favored win and cover and scored 120 or more like Charlotte. The winning team has covered 15 straight in the series and the Pacers have covered 4 of 5 at home in the series. Play on the Pacers. On Monday we start the week big in baskets with an Executive level TIER 1 Play, the Western Conference Total of the Month and a 100% NCAAB 5* RPI Scale Power system play. Sunday card sweeps at 3-0. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5369 to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on Indiana. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2019)

Tuesday card has our NBA Perfect system Game of the Week and a 5* Late night NCAAB Power system headlining a solid tuesday Card. BIG 10 Comp play below

The BIG 10 comp is on Wisconsin at 7;00 eastern. The Badgers are off a loss at Michigan last out and now have a home game against Michigan St. The Badgers are a veteran team with 5 returning starters and have played a slightly tougher schedule and these two are ranked 15 and 20 in the RPI Scale. Michigan St has lost 3 of the last 4 years here and Wisky has covered 5 of 6 vs .600 or better teams, 7 of 10 off a loss and 5 of 6 as a home dog or pick. The dog/pick in this series has covered the last 4 and the host 5 of the last 7. Sparty is off a big blowout win for us on Saturday over Minnesota but this will be a much tougher task. On Tuesday another big card is up and the lead plays are the NBA Perfect system Game f the week and the 5* Late night NCAAB Bailout Banger system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now as we continue to cash in hoops. For the NCAAB free pick. Play on Wisconsin. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2019)

Huge Hump day card has the NBA Game of the Month and a 5* Before the break dominator system, in College hoops we have the ACC Game of the Month and rare 6* Perfect System BIG 10 Play. NBA Comp totals play below.

The NBA Comp play is to play over the total in the Golden St at Portland game at 10:00 eastern. Both teams head to the break here and we note that road teams like the Warriors with no rest off a home game and 4+ day off coming up are 8-0 to the over vs an opponent like Portland coming off a road spread loss while scoring 100 or more. The Blazers have posted over in 7 straight with 2 day of rest, 7 of 8 at home and 11 of 14 on Wednesdays. The Warriors have gone over in 6 of 8 on the road vs a winning home team, 20 of 18 vs teams over .500 and 8 of 11 vs West conference teams. In the series 10 of 12 here have gone over. More of the same tonight.. On Wednesday the 6* BIG 10 power Play is up along with the ACC Game of the Month, the NBA Game of the Month and a 5* Before the break perfect system side. Contacrt at goldencontender@aol.com or see is on facebook. Jump on now as we continue to cash in hoops. For the NBA Free play. Play the Warriors and Blazers over the total tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2019)

Friday card has the NHL System Game of the Month and the NCAAB College hoops game of the week. NCAAB comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on the Toledo Rockets at 8:00 eastern. Toledo has 30 point loss revenge on Buffalo and they have covered 9 of 10 off a spread win and 6 of 7 at home vs a team with a win percentage of .600 or higher. Toledo is 3-0 ats off a win. The Bulls have failed to cover 6 of the last 8 and 4 of 5 on the road, as well as 5 of 6 off a win. These two are closely ranked in the RPI. With Toledo looking to exact revenge we will side with them here at home tonight. On Friday the NHL Game of the Month headlines along with the College hoops Game of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take Toledo. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2019)

Saturday we have our 7* 2019 College Game of the Year headlining a huge Hoops card that has 5 Plays and all from Powerful Long term systems. NCAAB Comp Play below


The NCAAB comp Play is on Nevada. Game 759 at 10:00 eastern. The Wolf pack have won and covered 5 straight and are 8-1 ats in games they win as a road favorite. They are quietly ranked 15th in the RPI Scale and are 6-0 ats after scoring 90 or more, 400 ats vs losing teams and 5-0 ats off any win. Wyoming is a dismal team ranked 322nd the in the RPI and is 0-2 vs teams in the top 50 with both losses by 16+ points. The Cowboys have failed to cover 6 of 7 vs .600 or better teams, 5 of 7 off a spread win and 1-6 ats in games they lose as a home dog. Nevada has revenge from last season and has covered 4 of the last 5 vs Wyoming. With the road team on a 7-1 spread run in the series we will back the Pack. Play on Nevada.On Saturday its the release of the 2019 College Basketball Game of the Year up along with a huge hoops card that has Several Top System Plays. Contact at goldencontender@aol. com to jump on. For the Free NCAAB Play. Lay the pints with Nevada. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2019)

Sunday card has our executive Level Tier 1 NCAAB Play and the Highest rated Missouri Valley Conference play. ACC Comp Play below.

The ACC Comp play is on Miami at 6:00 eastern. The Canes apply to a solid 74% system here tonight and they have covered the last 4 vs winning teams and 4 of 5 off a spread win. Boston College has failed to cover 8 of 10 and 6 of 7 as a home favorite, as well as 4 of 5 vs losing teams. Miami has a better RPI Rank and has played the 11th toughest schedule in the country and the dog in this series has covered 6 straight, Make it Miami. On Sunday the TIER 1 NCAAB Play headlines the card along with our highest rated Missouri Valley Conference play, NHL and an All star play in the NBA. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 or on facebook Jump on now and end the week big. For the Free pick. Play on Miami, Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2019)

Monday card has a Rare 6* NCAAB Top play headlining along with a 19-1 NHL Power system 5* side. NCAAB BIG 10 Com play below.


The BIG 10 comp Play is on Wisconsin at 8:00 eastern. The Badgers are off a pair of losses but should rebound nicely here against an Illinois team they dispatched of easily on the road by 12 earlier in the year. Wisky has won all 3 at home vs teams ranked 50-200 in the rpi scale and they are 13-1 ats in this series and have covered 5 of 6 as a home favorite vs .400 or less teams. The Illini are 0-2 on the road vs top 50 teams losing by an average 16 per game. They are on a 4 game win streak and upset Ohio St as an 8 point road dog last out. They had lost 16 straight as a road dog prior to that win and have failed to cover 11 od 14 as a road dog off a road game and are 1-6 ats when they lose off a win. Look for Wisky toi win and cover. On Monday a rare 6* Is up in College hoops backed with 100% Angle in acc action. we also have another Ice crusher system in the NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Wisconsin. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2019)

Tuesday card has the highest Rated MAC Conf. Play of the year and the NCAAB Total of the Month, both are backed with Powerful systems and statistical indicators. SEC Play below.


The Comp play is on Alabama. Game 635 at 9:00 eastern. The tide have home loss revenge here and are 2-0 on the road vs teams ranked 100-200. They have a major RPI Edge ranked 42 compared to 117 for Texas A@M. The Aggies despite the earlier win are just 1-7 ats in this series and have failed to cover 6 of 8 at home and 16 of 21 long term here vs teams that are under 500 on the road. Bama has covered 14 of 17 off a double digit home loss and 4 of 5 off any loss as well as 5 of 6 vs losing teams. The dog has covered 6 of 7 in the series. Play on Alabama. On Tuesday the release of the Mid American Conference Game of the Year headlines along with a huge Total of the month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on Get on both now and cash out on Tuesday night. For the Free pick. Play on Alabama. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2019)

Hump day card has an Exclusive NCAAB TIER 1 Side a 19-0 Big east Play and a Triple perfect 5* Dominator. NHL Comp play below


The NHL comp play is on Winnipeg at 8:30 eastern. The Jets have home loss revenge in this game and the Avalanche fit a long term play against system that is 369-563 with a solid return on investment. Winnipeg has won 9 of 11 as a road favorite in this range and 4 of 5 in the series. The favorite has won 4 of the last 5 between these two and Colorado is 0-9 off a win and has lost 9 straight after allowing 2 or less goals. They are on a 1-6 home run and have dropped 7 of 9 with 1 day of rest and 26 of 35 here vs teams with a winning road record. Look for Winnipeg to win. On Wednesday we have a Powerful set of plays in College hoops led by the executive Level TIER 1 Play, the 19-0 Big East beast and a 5* RPI Scale Dominator. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on and Put this triple play on your side as we bang big on hump day. For the NHL Free play. We are on Winnipeg. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2019)

Thursday Exclusive back from the break NBA Power system side + Big NCAAB Court Crushers headline. NBA Totals play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the over in the Sacramento at Golden St game at 10:30 eastern. Bo surprise to this one get in the 250/s tonight. The last 3 in the series have gone over and home favorites of 10 or more with 4+ days rest that lost as a road favorite before the break have played over in 14 of 20 in the first game back. Sacramento has played over in 6 of 8 vs .600 or better opponents, 21 of 28 vs the West and 5 straight with 3+ days rest. The Warriors are 9 of 13 over of late vs the West and 12 of 17 on Thursdays. Look for this game to play over the total. On thursday we have an Exclusive Post All star break power system side and 3 powerful NCAAB Court crushers all backed with powerful systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free totals play. Take Sacramento and Golden St to play over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2019)

Saturday card has an exclusive NCAAB Tier 1 Play, a 6* Early Big 12 Play and a 6* 100% NBA Back from the break system. There is a large Big West conf top play up in late action and an American Alliance football play. NCAAB Comp play below

The comp play is on Gonzaga at 10:00 eastern. The Bulldogs blasted BYU by 30 last month and at 26-2 they appear poised to make a big run this year.. The series favorite has covered 14 of 19 and The Zags have covered 15 of 20 off a win of 20 or more and 14 of 19 at home. BYU has FAILED to Cover in 18 of the last 19 Dog losses including the last 9. The Cougars have rallied since that blowout loss to Gonzaga winning the last 5. However, they are 0-3 straight up and ats of late in this series and have failed to cover 6 of 7 as a road dog 7 of 9 on Saturdays and 10 of 14 on the road vs winning teams. Look for Gonzaga to coast in this one. On Saturday we have 4 big NCAAB Plays up including the Big West Conf, GOY and Executive level The TIER 1 Exclusive. We also have a 6* NBA Blowout back from the break system and American Alliance football which is undefeated so far. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the NCAAB free play. Go with Gonzaga. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunday card has the Metro Atlantic Game of the Year a 5* ACC Power Play and the last of our potent 100% Back from the Break NBA Systems along with another American Alliance football play.


The NCAAB Comp play is on Canisius at 1:00 eastern. The Golden Griffins have this one circled for a 18 point home loss to Iona and they have covered 9 of 10 on the road, 23 of 31 on the road vs winning home teams and 7 of 10 on Sundays. Iona has failed to cover 7 of 8 on Sundays 4 of 5 at home vs winning road teams and 19 of 27 in the series. The dog has covered 18 of 25. Play on Canisius. On Sunday we have the last of the NBA Perfect system back from the break plays, the Metro Atlantic Game of the Year and a big ACC 5* System release as well as another American Alliance football play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.co to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Canisius. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2019)

NCAAB TV Play of the Month and Top Play totals play headlines the Hoops card along with an NHL Power system side.


The NBA comp Play is on the under in the Milwaukee at Chicago game at 8:00 eastern. This game fits a nice 39-9 NBA Under system that plays under for home teams with a total that is 220 or more if they won by 10 or more at home and the opponent also won at home and scored 110 or more. The Bulls have gone under in 6 of 8 vs division teams, 4 of 5 on Mondays and 23 of 32 vs teams with a winning road record. The Bucks have stayed under in 14 of 20 on the road, 8 of 10 in divisional play and the last 8 on a Monday. Look for this game to play under tonight. On Monday we start the week big in baskets with a pair of top play TV Games one is a total the other a side plus a Top NHL System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on now. For the NBA Free play. Take the Bucks and Bulls under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2019)

Hump day card has a rare 6* In College hoops backed with a powerful late season system, as well as an ACC 5* Side and a 17-1 NBA Live dog system. Big 12 Comp Play below


The BIG 12 Comp is on Baylor at 9:00 eastern. The Bears are 5-0 at home vs teams ranked 20 to 50 in the RPI scale and Texas is 1-3 on the road vs top 50 teams and have failed to cover 5 of 7 on Wednesdays. In the series the Long horns are 3-8 straight up and ats. Baylor is 8-0 ats with 3+ days rest and have covered 4 of 5 with same season revenge for a loss of 12 or more. The Bears have covered 8 of 10 off a spread loss. Look for Baylor to serve up revenge. On hump day bang your book good in hoops with a rare 6* late season Power system Side and a pair of 5* plays one in ACC Action the other a 17-1 Dog system. Se us at goldencontender@aol.comto Jump on now and cash out tonight. For the free NCAAB pick. Play on Baylor. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 28, 2019)

Thursday card has the Big east 19-0 Game of the year, a TIER 1 Executive level release and a 100% NBA Western Conference total of the month and a late PAC 12 PLAY. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Cleveland at 7:35 eastern. The Cavs fit a solid 88% system in this game that plays on rested road teams with a 200+ total that failed to cover as a home dog at +5 or more vs an opponent like NY that covered as a 5+ home dog. NY has failed to cover 12 of 15 vs losing teams, 8 of 10 with 1 day of rest and 9 of 10 at home vs .400 or less teams. The Cavs have covered 4 of 5 off a spread loss and 7 straight on the road vs .400 or less teams and 4 of 5 here at the Garden. Look for the Cavs to get the cover. On Thursday a huge card is up with our Executive level TIER 1 Move going late and the Big East Play of the Year going early. In the NBA We end the month with our top rated 100% Western Conference total and a late PAC 12 Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and end the month big. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Cleveland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2019)

Saturday card has a rare 7* NCAAB Side and our Last home game late systems, 4 XXX-Large NBA Plays all from systems cashing 94% or higher and a 24-1 NHL Totals system Play. We also have an American Alliance football play. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Belmont at 8:00 eastern. Belmont fits a nice late season system here tonight that plays on road favorites and they have covered 6 of 7 on the road and 8 of the last 10 vs losing teams as well as the last off a win. South East Missouri has failed to cover 13 of 16 vs teams who are .600 or better opponents and have failed to cover the last 6 times off a win. The talent level is too much here Belmont should coast to another blowout win and cover. On Saturday a massive card takes center stage with a Ultra Rare 7* NCAAB Release and our last home game power systems. In the NBA We have 4 Extra Large NBA Power systems and a 24-1 NHL Total. We also have another AAF Football release 4-1 already this season. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB free pick. Play on Belmont. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2019)

Sunday card has the Early Last home game NCAAB Play of the Year system and a later exclusive Executive level TIER 1 Play an NBA 5* and AAF Football. NBA Comp play below



The NBA Comp Play is on Minnesota. Game 585 at 6:05 eastern. The Wolves have covered 4 of 5 on the road vs teams with a winning home record and tonight they fit a solid 88% system that plays on rested non conference road teams that failed to cover as a road dog while scoring 110 or more and allowing 120 or more, vs a team like the Wizards that failed to cover as a road dog of 5 or more. Washington has failed to cover 7 of 9 off a loss by 10 or more and 6 of 8 with 1 day of rest. The winning team is on 21-0 spread run in this series, Make it Minnesota. On Sunday end the week big with our Last Home game Play of the Year going early and an NCAAB Exclusive TIER 1 Move going later. There is also a 5* NBA and American Alliance Football.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com toJump on now and cash out. For the Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2019)

Sunday card has the Early Last home game NCAAB Play of the Year system and a later exclusive Executive level TIER 1 Play an NBA 5* and AAF Football. NBA Comp play below


The NBA Comp Play is on Minnesota. Game 585 at 6:05 eastern. The Wolves have covered 4 of 5 on the road vs teams with a winning home record and tonight they fit a solid 88% system that plays on rested non conference road teams that failed to cover as a road dog while scoring 110 or more and allowing 120 or more, vs a team like the Wizards that failed to cover as a road dog of 5 or more. Washington has failed to cover 7 of 9 off a loss by 10 or more and 6 of 8 with 1 day of rest. The winning team is on 21-0 spread run in this series, Make it Minnesota. On Sunday end the week big with our Last Home game Play of the Year going early and an NCAAB Exclusive TIER 1 Move going later. There is also a 5* NBA and American Alliance Football.* Contact at goldencontender@aol.com toJump on now and cash out. For the Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2019)

Monday card a rare Triple Perfect 6* Side and a Powerful NCAAB Card led by the ACC Power play on ESPN. NBA Comp Play below,


The NBA Comp play is on Sacramento at 10:05 eastern. The Kings are a solid play here as they have covered 12 of 15 as a home favorite and 5-0 to the spread if the opponent has no rest. The Kings have covered 25 of 33 vs East Conf.teams. NY comes in with no rest and have failed to cover 7 of 9 as a road dog with no rest off a road game and 6 of 7 vs Pacific division teams. To tie in a nice 80% system from the database we see that non conference road dogs with no rest and a 210 or higher total are covering just 20% since 1995 vs a team that failed to cover as a home favorite of 4 or less like the Kings. Look for the Sacramento to coast past a tired Knicks team. On Monday start the week big in baskets with a rare 6* NBA Triple perfect top play and the big ACC Game on ESPN. We also have a conference tournament play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NBA free play. Play on Sacramento. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2019)

Wednesday card has a 5* Conference tournament blowout, a 5* Last home game power system and the NBA Total of the Week. NCAAB Comp play below


The NCAAB Comp play is on St. Louis. Game 802 at 8;00 eastern. The Billikens have owned the series here at home over Duquesne covering in 7 of 9. They have a coach in Ford is 9-0 to the spread as a favorite in Last home games and they have covered 4 of the last 5 and are perfect at home vs teams ranked 100-200 in the RPI Scale. Duquesne is winless on the road vs teams ranked 100-200 and has failed to cover 7 of 8 after playing U.Mass. The host has covered 5 straight. Play on St. Louis. A powerful card is up for Hump day with two 5* NCAAB Plays and the NBA Total of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on for the NCAAB Comp play. Play on St. Louis. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2019)

Thursday card has the Executive level NCAAB Tier 1 Play and the NBA Central Division Game of the Year headlining a powerful hoops card. PAC 12 Comp play below.


The PAC Play is on Stanford at 11:00 eastern. The Cardinal should coast in this game as they have covered 5 of 6 off a loss, 12 of 15 at home vs teams that are less than .400 on the road and 4 of 5 covers vs teams who allow 75 or more points per game. California is off a pair of home dog wins which sets them up in play against system that pertains to road dogs off the 2 upset wins. The Bears have failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win and 9 of 12 on Thursdays. With the home team covering 8 of 9 in this series. We side with Stanford. On Thursday the NBA Central Division Game of the Year is up along with a late 5* Total. In NCAB Action we have our Exclusive TIER 1 Side and the NCAAB Total of the Month and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the PAC 12 Free Pick. Play on Stanford. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2019)

Friday card has the Ivy League System Game of the year, the NBA Game of the Week and powerful Conference Tournament Power Plays. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Totals Play is on the over in the Washington at Charlotte game at 7:00 eastern. These two have posted overs in 6 of the last 7 meetings and both have solid Over indicators. The Wizards have played over in the following situations. Over in 5 of 5 with a game the next day, 11 of 12 allowed 100 or more, 10 of 11 vs East Conference, 9 of 10 with 1 day of rest and 4 straight after scoring 125 or more. Charlotte 5 of 6 with a game tomorrow, the last 6 vs losing teams and 7 straight as a home favorite of 7 or less vs .400 or less opposition. Look for a higher scoring game that plays over the total. On Friday we have the Ivy League Play of the Year, the NBA Game of the Week and our Powerful Conference tournament power plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play Charlotte and Washington over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2019)

Saturday card has the 22-0 NBA Revenge Game of the year, an NCAAB TIER 1 Exclusive, an AAF Football play (6-1) this season and an early 6* Blowout, Big 12 Comp Play below

The Big 12 comp play is on Kansas St. at 6:00 eastern. The Wildcats have covered 8 of 10 vs .600 or better teams, 12 of 15 in conference games and 6 of 8 on Saturdays. This is their last home game and they already whipped Oklahoma on the road. The Sooners are off a big win over Kansas and should be flat. They are 0-6 straight up and ats here. Look for Kansas St to cover. On Saturday a massive card is up and led by the 22-0 NBA Revenge Game of the Yer, an early 6* NCAAB Blowout, an Exclusive TIER 1 Play and our conference tournament system plays. There is also an American Alliance football play and the are off fast going 6-1. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the BIG 12 Free pick. Play on Kansas St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2019)

On Sunday NBA Comp Play is on the New Orleans Pelicans at 6:00 eastern. The Pelicans fit the system below which has cashed 14 of 16 times. We are playing on rested road favorites of 4 or less that are off a home dog spread loss at +5 or more are 14-2 to the spread vs a team like the Hawks that were also home dogs in their last game. The Hawks have failed to cover 21 of 30 at home vs losing road teams and 8 of 11 with no rest. The Pelicans have covered the last 3 as a road favorite and the road team in this series has covered 5 of 6. Look for New Orleans to get the cover. See the system below. RV- GC Sports


SU:    16-0     
ATS:    14-2-0


Dec 19, 1996    recap    Thu    1996    Mavericks    Grizzlies    away    105-98    1&1    -3.5    184.0    7    3.5    19.0    11.2    7.8    W    W    O    False
Mar 25, 1997    recap    Tue    1996    Pacers    Raptors    away    98-84    3&1    -2.0    197.0    14    12.0    -15.0    -1.5    -13.5    W    W    U    False
Mar 31, 1998    recap    Tue    1997    Bucks    Warriors    away    94-89    1&1    -2.5    179.0    5    2.5    4.0    3.2    0.8    W    W    O    False
Mar 19, 2000    recap    Sun    1999    Pistons    Grizzlies    away    101-99    1&1    -4.0    204.5    2    -2.0    -4.5    -3.2    -1.2    W    L    U    False
Feb 12, 2002    recap    Tue    2001    Celtics    Nuggets    away    110-93    5&6    -2.5    191.0    17    14.5    12.0    13.2    -1.2    W    W    O    False
Jan 25, 2003    recap    Sat    2002    Seventysixers    Heat    away    97-91    1&2    -1.5    174.0    6    4.5    14.0    9.2    4.8    W    W    O    0
Dec 10, 2004    recap    Fri    2004    Seventysixers    Bulls    away    93-88    1&1    -3.0    185.5    5    2.0    -4.5    -1.2    -3.2    W    W    U    0
Apr 05, 2005    recap    Tue    2004    Pelicans    Hawks    away    96-86    2&1    -2.0    189.5    10    8.0    -7.5    0.2    -7.8    W    W    U    0
Nov 04, 2005    recap    Fri    2005    Grizzlies    Magic    away    94-85    1&1    -3.5    179.0    9    5.5    0.0    2.8    -2.8    W    W    P    0
Mar 03, 2009    recap    Tue    2008    Warriors    Timberwolves    away    118-94    1&1    -1.0    229.0    24    23.0    -17.0    3.0    -20.0    W    W    U    0
Jan 29, 2010    recap    Fri    2009    Wizards    Nets    away    81-79    2&1    -3.0    192.5    2    -1.0    -32.5    -16.8    -15.8    W    L    U    0
Jan 13, 2012    recap    Fri    2011    Timberwolves    Pelicans    away    87-80    2&1    -1.5    181.0    7    5.5    -14.0    -4.2    -9.8    W    W    U    0
Apr 22, 2012    recap    Sun    2011    Kings    Hornets    away    114-88    1&1    -4.0    196.0    26    22.0    6.0    14.0    -8.0    W    W    O    0
Mar 03, 2015    recap    Tue    2014    Kings    Knicks    away    124-86    1&2    -4.0    202.0    38    34.0    8.0    21.0    -13.0    W    W    O    0
Mar 13, 2018    recap    Tue    2017    Mavericks    Knicks    away    110-97    1&1    -2.0    213.0    13    11.0    -6.0    2.5    -8.5    W    W    U    0
Nov 30, 2018    recap    Fri    2018    Grizzlies    Nets    away    131-125    2&1    -3.0    210.0    6    3.0    46.0    24.5    21.5    W    W    O    2

Mar 10, 2019    recap    Sun    2018    Pelicans    Hawks    away        1&0    -3.0


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2019)

Monday card has the 2019 NHL Total of the year AND A 19-0 Round 1 Conference Tournament power system play. NBA Comp play below


The NBA Comp play is to play over the total in the Oklahoma City at Utah game at 9:00 eastern. The Thunder have flown over in 8 of 10 on Mondays ads the last 4 if they have lost 6 or 7 of the last 8 games. The Jazz are 6 of 6 over off a straight up favored loss and 5 of 6 over off a road loss by 10 or more. From the NBA System database we see that rested road dogs with a 200 or higher total that failed to cover as a road dog and allowed 110 or more points are 17 of 20 Over since 1995 vs a team that failed to cover by 7 or more as a road favorite like Utah. Play this game over the total. On monday the 2019 NBA Total of the year headlines along with a 19-0 Conference tournament System in College hoops. See us at goldenconender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play the Thunder and Jazz over the total. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2019)

Tuesday card has the 1st round Conference tournament Play of the year headlining a powerful NCAB Card and an 18-1 NBA Top system play. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Philadelphia at 7:05 eastern. The Sixers have covered 29 of 41 at home vs teams who have a losing road record and 5 of 7 vs Central division teams. Tonight they catch the Cavs with no rest and Cleveland has failed to cover 4 of 5 with no rest and the last 4 on the road vs .600 or better teams. Road dogs of less tan 18 points with n o rest and a 200 or higher total are 0-8 straight up and ats if they were a home dog of 5 or more last night and the opponent is of a home favored -5 or more win and cover by 7+ points. Look for the Sixers to coast in this one. On Tuesday our Round 1 Conference tournament play of the year leads the big tournament card and we also have a big 5* NBA System play. NBA now ranks #1 on multiple networks. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on the Sixers- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2019)

Wednesday card has a big 6* NCAAB triple system side headlining a big 4 game pack and 2 NBA Top plays one is the Western Conference play of the year. PAC 12 Comp below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Arizona at 3:00 eastern. USC fits a 20-40 play against system and 7 or 8 seeded dog in Pac 12 tourney action are just 3-20 to the spread. USC has failed to cover 5 of 6 off a loss, the last 4 on hump day and the last 4 vs winning teams. Arizona is a shell of what they were but they have covered 7 of 8 on Wednesdays, 7 of 10 vs losing teams and the favorite in the series has covered the last 5. Play on Arizona. On Wednesday we have a large card up and led by the 6* NBA Western conference Game of the year, a big 6* Conference tournament blowout and 4 more top plays in hoops action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to get it all. For the NCAAB free pick. Play on Arizona. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2019)

Thursday card has the Conf. Tournament Dog of the year headlining 5 big NCAAB Plays and a perfect System NBA Side. NHL Comp Play below


The NHL Comp play is on Nashville at 10:30 eastern. The Predators have handles LA rather easily of late in this series winning the last 5. They are 4-1 with 1 day of rest and 5-2 vs Pacific teams. They also fit a powerful road favorite system. The Kings are 2-12 as a dog, 1-6 at home and have lost 13 of 16 on Thursdays, Look for Nashville to get the win. On Thursday we have 5 big Conference tournament Power system Plays including the Dog of the year at night. We also have another perfect System NBA Side that dates to 1995. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and out the power of this award winning data on your side. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Nashville. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2019)

Friday card has our 2019 Conference Tournament Play of the Year headlining a strong college card along with the NBA Top play game of the Month. NBA Totals play below.


The NBA Totals play is on the Over in the Milwaukee at Miami game at 8:05 eastern. This game applies tom a solid database system we use that plays over for rested home dogs that covered as a home favorite and allowed 80 or less like Miami vs an opponent like Milwaukee that covered on the road and scored 120 or more. The Bucks have flown over the last 5 off a win, 6 of 7 vs the East Conference, 5 of 6 on the road and 4 of 5 after scoring 125 or more. The Heat have played over 4 of 5 off a win, 9 of 11 with 1 day of rest and the last 4 vs teams that are .600 or better on the road. Play this one over the total. On Friday we have another strong college hoops card led by the highest rated Conference tournament play of the year. In the NBA we have our NBA Top play Game of the Month with a 21-0 angle and a 17-1 system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and start the weekend big in baskets. For the NBA Free totals play. Play Miami and Milwaukee over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 16, 2019)

Saturday card has a rare TIER 1 Tourney side and the Conference tournament total of the year as well as NBA ans AAF Football. NCAAB Comp play below



The Ivy League comp Play is on Yale at 3:00 eastern. Yale is home in this game and they are the clear cut best team in this league. Ivy post season favorites are 7-1 to the spread and Yale has covered 6 of 7 here vs Princeton, 12 of 15 at home overall and 5 of 7 on Saturdays. Princeton has failed to cover 5 of 6 vs .600 or better teams, 5 of 6 off a spread loss and 21 of 27 off a straight up loss including 12 of 15 off a loss of 20 or more. The Favorite in the series has covered 19 of 25. Look for Yale to get the cover. On Saturday we have our Conf. Tournament Total of the Year going along with an Executive Level TIER 1 Side and another 5* NBA power system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Yale, RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2019)

Sunday card has a Tier 1 NBA Play in afternoon action and a late Power system side. In NCAAB we have a Top rated TV Play going early an a 5* Total going in later afternoon. NBC Comp total below,

The NBA Comp play is on the over in the LA Lakers at NY. Knicks game at 12 noon eastern. This game fits a solid totals system we use that plays to the over for rested road favorites that failed to cover as a road dog of 10 or more and are taking on a home team also off a road dog spread loss but failing to cover by 10 or more. Both teams have flown over in the last 4 vs losing teams and all 5 have gone over of late in this series. Look for the Lakers and Knicks to play over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2019)

Tuesday card has 3 big N.I.T Power plays one is from a 13-0 system dating to 1991. we also have the NBA Game of the week and we are ranked #1 in NBA on multiple networks. NCAAB Play in side below


The Play in side is on Belmont. Game 671 at 9:10 eastern. Belmont is off a conference championship loss by 12 to Murray St. but have still won 15 of the last 16 and have covered 5 of 6 when favored in non home games. In fact they have won 16 of 17 times laying points if not at home. Temple has failed to cover 4 of 5 vs non conference teams. They lost in the first round to Wichita St. Belmont is the better team statistically and we will back them in this one. Play on Belmont- On Tuesday we have 3 N.I.T Tournament power system plays up one is a highest rated side from a 13-0 system that dates to 1991. We are ranked #1 in the NBA this season and have our Game of the Week going. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. Play on Belmont tonight. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2019)

Triple 5* Wednesday led by the N.I.T Top 5* Power play, the 100% NBA Total of the month and a big Perfect system revenge play. N.I.T Comp play below

The N.I.T comp play is on Xavier. Game 718 at 7:00 eastern. Xavier is in our play on NI.T System that cashed big historically for teams that lose their Semi or conference final game and are taking on a team off a loss of 8 or less like Toledo. Xavier is 4-0 ats vs MAC teams and has covered 8 of 9 vs winning teams and 9 of 12 on Wednesdays. Toledo is 0-4 straight up and ats v BIG east teams and has failed to cover 4 of 5 with 5 or 6 days rest. They are 0-3 ats off a conference favored loss. Play the better team at home. On Hump day The College card is led by a top 5* System play and in the NBA we remain ranked #1 and have the Total of the month and a top 5* Perfect system side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the N.I.T Free play. Go with Xavier. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 21, 2019)

March Madness on Thursday and we have 5 big Power systems plays one is a 28-1 6* Side as well as a 19-0 and 13-1 5* plays. We also have the NBA Game of the week. Tournament comp play below.


The NCAAB Tournament comp play is on Seton Hall plus the 2-3 points at 9:40 eastern. The Pirates have been solid and were barely beat by Villanova in the Big East Championship game. Now they take on Southern Conference champion Wofford. Southern conference teams have always been over matched here and they are 3-31 straight up in this Tournament. Wofford is 0-4 ats in the first round and Seton Hall is 5-0 ats vs .600 or better opponents and have covered 20 of 27 on Thursdays as well as 7 straight on Neutral courts and 13-4 vs teams who average 77 or more. Look for Seton Hall to cover. On Thursday we have 5 Big Tournament plays one is a rare 6* From a 28-1 System and we also have 3 big 5* plays along with the NBA Game of the week and a 83-21 NHL System Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Seton Hall. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 22, 2019)

Friday tournament card has the Round 1 Play of the Year along with an Exclusive Late TIER 1 side and 3 more Best bets and our #1 ranked NBA. Afternoon NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Tournament comp play is on UC. Irvine at 2:00 eastern plus the 4-5 points. The Ant eaters have won 16 straight and have covered 6 of 6 off a win of 20 or more. They return all 5 starters from last season and in NCAAB Tournament play teams with 5 returning starters are 5-0 straight up vs teams that win less than 85% of their games.. Kansas St has failed to cover 6 of 7 vs non conference teams and 6 of 8 vs .800 or better opponents. With or without Dean Wade we are taking the points here with Cal Irvine. On Friday we have our Round 1 Play of the year backed with a 100% System, an Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Side and 3 more tournament power system plays. We are ranked #1 in NBA This year and we have a late night power play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com as we continue to cash out in hoops. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2019)

Saturday card has 4 big NCAAB Tournament Plays including the 2019 Tournament Total Of The year and in NBA we have a 38-0 Statistical indicator and AAF Play. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Boston at 6:15 eastern. The Celtics have covered 6 of 7 here in Charlotte and the favorite in the series has covered 4 of 5. The Celtics have covered in 3 of 4 on the road, Charlotte has lost to the spread in 6 of 7 at home and the last 6 times playing off a win. The Hornets have failed to cover 36 of 50 vs Atlantic division teams. The Celtics also fit a solid 87% system that plays on rested road favorites that scored and allowed 110 or more as a road dog and are now taking on a team that scored 110 or more in a home favored win and cover. Look for Boston to take this one. On Saturday we have a big Tournament card led by the Total of the Year and a 31-1 Knockout play. In the NBA we have a 38-0 Series indicator play and another American Alliance football play now 8-2 this year after sweeping last week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Boston- ROB V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2019)

Sunday card has the 2nd round Tournament Play of the year backed with 3 big systems, a TIER 1 Side and a powerful NBA Card. There is also an NHL Double system play and a 19-0 N,I.T Tournament play, Early NCAAB Play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on Tennessee at 12:10 eastern. The Vols have covered 6 of 8 after losing 2 of the last 3 to the spread. Iowa is off an upset win but has failed to cover 7 of 8 in round two games and 6 of 9 vs SEC Teams. Tennessee fits a nice system here today that plays on round 2 teams that scored 70 or more but did not cover vs a 9 or worse seed off a dog win. SEC teams in round 2 that are favorites of 7 or more are on a 6-1 spread run. Iowa unset Cincy last out but this will be a much tougher task. Look for Tennessee to cover. On Sunday we have an Exclusive TIER 1 Move in tournament action as well and the 2nd round Play of the year. We have a solid NBA Card with a perfect system an NHL Play and an NI.T Afternoon play with a 19-0 Angle. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out as we end the week big in baskets. For the NCAAB Free pick, Play on Tennessee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2019)

Monday card has the NHL Game of the Month from a solid 99-39 Power system and the NBA Total of the week. N.I.T Play below.


The N.I.T Play is on Colorado at 9:00 eastern. Colorado has covered all 5 at home if the total is 145-150 and 9 of 11 vs winning teams. Round 2 PAC 12 Favorites are 12-1 ats in this tournament and home favorites in any round are 17-5 to the spread if they pushed or lost to the spread in their last 2. Norfolk St upset a disinterested Alabama team by 1 as a 16 point dog. however we will fade them here tonight as they have failed cover 4 straight off a spread win and 7 of 8 vs .600 or better opponents. Play on Colorado. On Monday we start the week off big with hoops and hockey featuring the NHL Game of the Month and the NBA Total of the week. Jump on and get both now. For the College hoops play. Play on Colorado. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2019)

*MONDAY NHL GAME OF THE MONTH + NBA TOTAL OF THE WEEK HEADLINe*




Monday card has the NHL Game of the Month from a solid 99-39 Power system and the NBA Total of the week. N.I.T Play below.


The N.I.T Play is on Colorado at 9:00 eastern. Colorado has covered all 5 at home if the total is 145-150 and 9 of 11 vs winning teams. Round 2 PAC 12 Favorites are 12-1 ats in this tournament and home favorites in any round are 17-5 to the spread if they pushed or lost to the spread in their last 2. Norfolk St upset a disinterested Alabama team by 1 as a 16 point dog. however we will fade them here tonight as they have failed cover 4 straight off a spread win and 7 of 8 vs .600 or better opponents. Play on Colorado. On Monday we start the week off big with hoops and hockey featuring the NHL Game of the Month and the NBA Total of the week. Jump on and get both now. For the College hoops play. Play on Colorado. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 26, 2019)

Tuesday card has the 100% 2019 N.I.T Tournament Play of the year with a perfect system, a powerful road warrior system in the NHL and NBA. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Denver at 9:00 eastern. The Nuggets were blown out at Indiana on Sunday and should bounce back big here as home favorites that scored less than 90 on the road while allowing 120 or more are 5-0 straight up and ats since 1995 vs an opponent that scored 90 or more on the road. The system is rare but wins by an average 16 points. The Pistons have failed to cover 7 of 10 on the road vs teams that are .600 or better at home. The Nuggets have covered 7 of 8 at home off a 7+ day road rip and 4 of 5 off a loss. Play on Denver. On Tuesday we have our 2019 100% N.I.T Play of the year, NBA and NHL. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out. For the Free pick. Play on Denver. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 28, 2019)

Thursday card has the Sweet 16 Play of the year backed with a huge 28-0 system and a Game 1 Specific MLB Opening Day Power System Play. NBA Top Play below.


The NBA Power system top Play is on the Milwaukee Bucks at 8:00 eastern. The Bucks apply to the powerful 93% database system below which plays on rested non divisional home favorites of 5 or more that covered as a home favorite in their last game vs an opponent like the Clippers that scored 120 or more on the road last out. These home teams have covered 15 of 16 times and by an average 17 points per game. The Bucks have covered 6 of 7 with road favored loss revenge and 23 of 30 with 1 day of rest. In home games vs winning road teams they are 8-2 to the spread and have covered 18 of 25 off a win of 10 or more. The Clippers have failed to cover 8 of 10 on Thursdays, 7 of 10 vs teams playing .600 or better and 8 of 10 off back to back spread wins. Look for the Bucks to cover. On Thursday we have 2 Powerful sweet 16 plays up one is the 28-0 Play of the Year the other is from a 21-0 angle. In Opening day NLB Action we have a powerful Late afternoon game 1 specific system. We are the only 2 time overall MLB Leaders on multiple networks with over 100+ services. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and cash out in Baskets and Bases. For the NBA Top play. Make it Milwaukee. See actual power system below. Rob V- GC Sports.


SU:    16-0 
ATS:    15-1-0 

Final

Team:120.1
Opp:103.2

Dec 22, 2016    recap    Thu    2016    Knicks    Magic    home    106-95    1&1    -5.0    211.0    11    6.0    -10.0    -2.0    -8.0    W    W    U    0
Jan 16, 2017    recap    Mon    2016    Clippers    Thunder    home    120-98    1&0    -8.0    215.5    22    14.0    2.5    8.2    -5.8    W    W    O    0
Jan 16, 2017    recap    Mon    2016    Warriors    Cavaliers    home    126-91    3&2    -8.5    226.5    35    26.5    -9.5    8.5    -18.0    W    W    U    0
Feb 08, 2017    recap    Wed    2016    Pistons    Lakers    home    121-102    1&1    -7.5    218.0    19    11.5    5.0    8.2    -3.2    W    W    O    0
Nov 03, 2017    recap    Fri    2017    Seventysixers    Pacers    home    121-110    1&1    -5.5    220.0    11    5.5    11.0    8.2    2.8    W    W    O    0
Feb 10, 2018    recap    Sat    2017    Warriors    Spurs    home    122-105    1&2    -11.0    218.5    17    6.0    8.5    7.2    1.2    W    W    O    0
Mar 15, 2018    recap    Thu    2017    Trailblazers    Cavaliers    home    113-105    2&1    -6.0    220.0    8    2.0    -2.0    0.0    -2.0    W    W    U    0
Oct 24, 2018    recap    Wed    2018    Warriors    Wizards    home    144-122    1&1    -10.0    236.0    22    12.0    30.0    21.0    9.0    W    W    O    0
Dec 02, 2018    recap    Sun    2018    Seventysixers    Grizzlies    home    103-95    1&1    -7.5    212.0    8    0.5    -14.0    -6.8    -7.2    W    W    U    0
Jan 04, 2019    recap    Fri    2018    Celtics    Mavericks    home    114-93    1&1    -5.5    212.5    21    15.5    -5.5    5.0    -10.5    W    W    U    0
Jan 09, 2019    recap    Wed    2018    Celtics    Pacers    home    135-108    1&0    -7.0    216.0    27    20.0    27.0    23.5    3.5    W    W    O    0
Jan 23, 2019    recap    Wed    2018    Nets    Magic    home    114-110    1&1    -5.0    219.0    4    -1.0    5.0    2.0    3.0    W    L    O    0
Feb 10, 2019    recap    Sun    2018    Seventysixers    Lakers    home    143-120    1&2    -7.0    235.0    23    16.0    28.0    22.0    6.0    W    W    O    0
Feb 11, 2019    recap    Mon    2018    Pacers    Hornets    home    99-90    1&1    -5.5    214.0    9    3.5    -25.0    -10.8    -14.2    W    W    U    0
Feb 11, 2019    recap    Mon    2018    Pistons    Wizards    home    121-112    2&1    -6.0    225.0    9    3.0    8.0    5.5    2.5    W    W    O    0
Mar 20, 2019    recap    Wed    2018    Magic    Pelicans    home    119-96    2&1    -9.0    224.0    23    14.0    -9.0    2.5    -11.5    W    W    U    0


Mar 28, 2019    recap    Thu    2018    Bucks    Clippers    home    1&1    -8.5    232.5


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2019)

Friday card has a Pair of Sweet 16 Plays one is an Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Total the other a Powerful System side that dates to 1990. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Totals Play is on the under in the Houston at Tamp Bay game at 7:10 eastern. Solid pitching match here as G. Cole who was 15-5 with a 2.88 Era last year opposes C. Morton who was 15-3 last year. In the series 18 of 22 have stayed under. The Astros are 7-0 under on turf, 8 of 10 in game 2 of a series and 18 of 23 on the road vs rightys. Dan Iassognas is 12 of 15 under behind the plate in Games where Houston is playing. Look for this game to stay under. On Friday we have a Pair of sweet 16 Plays one is an exclusive Executive Level Total and the other is from a huge system that has just once in over 19 years. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Houston and Tampa Under the total tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2019)

Saturday card has our 2019 NCAAB Tournament Game of the Year, a 6* NBA Perfect system beauty, NHL and an Early Season MLB Road warrior. MLB Comp totals play below.


The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the Cleveland at Minnesota game at 2:10 eastern. In the series 5 of the last 6 here have stayed under the total. Bauer pitching for the tribe has gone under to the the tune of 41-9-7 on the road. He has pitched under in 18 of 26 vs division teams and the last 6 pitching on a Saturday. Odorizzi for the Twins has pitched under in 4 of 5 his last 5 home starts and 8 of 9 at home in March or April. The Twins have stayed under in 4 of 5 at home vs right handers. Cuzzi is behind the plate an 19 of 26 have stayed under when he works Twins games and 4 of 4 overall in his last 4 Saturdays behind the dish. Look for this one to stay under. On Saturday the 2019 NCAAB Tournament Game of the Year headlines a huge card backed with a 6* Top Rated NBA Play, an Early season MLB Power system and NHL System side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play Cleveland and Minnesota under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2019)

Sunday card has a pair of Elite 8 Power system Plays one is rated at 7_. There is also a powerful NBA Card up with a 5_ Blowout and our early Season MLB System plays NBA Early comp play beloe


The NBA Comp play is on the over in the Milwaukee at Atlanta game at 12:35 eastern. These 2 have gone over in the last three. The Bucks are 6-1 Over away vs .400 or less teams and 10 of 12 over non vs non division on Sundays. The Hawks are 5-0 over in 1/2 rest situation, 10-1 over as as dogs of 10.5 or less vs .700 or better teams. The Hawks are also 18 of 26 over off a spread loss and 5 of 7 over with 1 day of rest. Look for another high scoring game between these two. On Sunday we have a massive 7* NCAAB Tournament side and the eary Elite 8 triple system side. There is a 5* NBA Dominator system and more. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com. For the NBA Free play. Play the Hawks and Bucks over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2019)

Monday card has our NBA Total of the week system play and a 5* in College hoops CBI Tournament final. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10: eastern. The Mets have won 5 of the last 7 in the series with Miami and tonight they fit a nice database system that plays on road favorites off a road dog loss at +140 or higher vs an opponent off a home dog win by 2 or more runs, These road favorites are 12-2 since 2004. The Mets have Matz making his first start and he has won 3 of 4 road April starts and 9 of 12 as a road favorite. In his starts here in Miami the Mets have won 3 straight and he has allowed 2 runs combined in those 3 starts. C. Smith goes for the Marlins and he has lost 3 of 4 as a home dog and his only start here vs the Mets. Look for NY to take the opener of this series. On Monday we have a 5* Championship round power system in college hoops CBI Tournament and the NBA Total of the Week + early season MLB Systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook toi Jump on now and cash out as we start the month off big. For the MLB free pick. Make it the Mets. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2019)

Wednesday is the release of the 2019 NBA Game of the Year rated at 78 which is as high as we rate and backed with a 100% System that dates to 1995. We also have MLB and NHL. College hoops Comp Play below.

The College hoops play is on South Florida plus the 4-5 points at 8:00 eastern. South Florida won the opening game of this championship series at the buzzer. Now thy are taking point and have several angles in their favor. USF is as follows. They are 4-0 ats as a road dog of 6 or less, 6 of 8 with 1 or mo rest. 9 of 11 after casing 3 of the last 4, 7-0 ats off back to back wins, 10 of 13 after allowing 25 or less points at the half last out, 13 of 9 vs winning teams and 7-1 straight up vs teams who score 77 or more per game. Depaul has failed to cove 11 of 12 at home if the total is 145-150, 6 of 8 as a home favorite of 6 or less, 7 of 8 if they won 3 of the last 4 and both times off a road loss of 3 or less. Look for South Florida to cover. On Wednesday we are releasing the 2019 NBA Game of the Year backed with a system that perfect to the spread the last 25 years. We also have MLB early season system plays and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the College hoops free pick. Play on South Florida plus the points. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 5, 2019)

Friday card has the 18-0 NHL Total of The Month, a big NBA card with 2 Big 5* Perfect System plays and an Exclusive MLB Diamond cutter system that is perfect and wins by over 3 runs on average. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on The over in the Tampa Bay at San Francisco game at 4:35 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system we use in MLB action that plays over for Road favorites like Tampa with a total of 8 or less that arrive off a home favored loss and scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent off a +140 or higher road dog loss and had 0 errors like SF. This totals system cashes over 88% long term. Glasnow for Tampa has not pitched well on the road over the last 2 seasons and D. Rodriguez has also struggled. SF has gone over in 6 of 7 after allowing 5 or more runs and Tampa has gone over in 3 of 4 off a loss. Play this one over the total. On Friday we have a huge multiple sport card with the 18-0 NHL Total of the month, a pair of top 5* NBA Perfect System plays and an MLB Exclusive Diamond cutter system that wins on average by 3 runs per game since 2004 and we also have a tier 1 total. Start the weekend big. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB free play. Take Tampa and SF to play over the total today. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 6, 2019)

Saturday card is loaded and has a TIER 1 MLB Play, the NHL Last home game play of the year, a 5* NBA a 6* 25-0 Final 4 totals system and side. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Boston at 8:10 eastern. Boston has won 41 of 52 inter league games and is 46-16 vs .500 or less teams. Price pitching for the Sox has won 7 straight inter league starts and 12 of 13 vs teams that are .500 or less. He is 21-8 on 4 days rest. Arizona has lost 10 of 12 vs A.L. East teams and 8 of 9 on Saturdays. They are 2-10 vs Boston. Weaver has lost 4 straight starts. Look for Boston to win this one. On Saturday we have a 6* NCAAB Final 4 play a 25-0 total, a TIER 1 MLB Play, 5* NBA Perfect system side and the last home game play in NHL Action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free MLB Play Take Boston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2019)

Sunday card has an NBA Tier 1 side and the Western Conf. Game of the year with a 100% system. In bases we have the ESPN Sunday nighter and a 5* Early Blowout system that is undefeated since 2004. NBA Total below



The NBA Totals Play is on the Under in the Phoenix at Houston game at 7:00 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that is 41-9 to the under for home teams with a total that is 220 or higher and off a home win by 10 or more vs an opponent off a home win that scored 110 or more like Phoenix, Houston has gone under 5 of 5 on Sundays, the last 6 at home and 15 of 20 after scoring 100 or more. The Suns have stayed under 6 of 6 after allowing 125 or more, 5 of 7 on Sundays and 5 of 6 vs teams that are .600 or better. Look for this game to stay under. On Sunday 2 top NBA Plays are up. An Exclusive TIER 1 side and the Western Conference Game of the Year from a perfect system. In Bases we have an ESPN Play and an early 5* Blowout system that wins by 4 runs on average. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and end the week big in Baskets and Bases. For the NBA Free pick. Play Phoenix and Houston Under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2019)

Monday card has the 100% American League Game Of The Month and the 6* NCAAB National Championship Power system play. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp play is on San Francisco at 9:45 eastern. The Giants fit a solid divisional system that pertains to home teams with a total that is 8 or less and off a home dog loss by 2 or more runs vs an opponent like San Diego that is off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs. These home teams are 11-1. The Padres are 8-21 on Mondays since last season. Lauer for the Padres has lost 6 of 7 vs losing teams and both times here in SF. he will face Bumgarner tonight. Look for The Giants to take the opener. On Monday we have the 6* National Championship Play in College hoops and the American league game of the Month from a Perfect system that wins by over 4 runs on average., See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on San Francisco- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2019)

Hump day card has our Last home Game Play of the year with a 100% Final game system in the NBA 5-1 last 6 years and it leads a solid 3 game NBA Pack. We also have the MLB Dog of the Month backed with an April specific System leading the way in Bases. NHL Comp Play below.


The NHL power play is on Tampa Bay at 7:00 eastern. Tampa is a heavy favorite here in game 1 of the playoffs and the price is warranted as Tampa has beat Columbus the last 6 times they have played with 5 of those wins by more than a goal. Tamps has won 44 of 52 vs Eastern conference teams and 6 of 7 in round 1. Columbus has lost 20 of 28 as a road dog of +150 or more and 16 of 21 in round 1 games. The favorite in this series has won 17 of 22. While we are not a fan of heavy favorites we do think Tampa gets of to a fast start tonight. On Wednesday we have a powerful 3 game NBA Pack led by the 100% Last Home Game Play of the Year which has hit 5 of the last 6 seasons. We also have another Solid MLB Card led by the Dog of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook toJump on now and bang your book good on Hump day. For the NHL Free pick. Take Tampa. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2019)

Friday card has our First 6* Of the season in MLB and its backed with 17-0 System and 3 perfect angles. In NHL we have our Playoff Game of the Month. MLB Early Play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 2:20 eastern. The Cubs fit a nice system here tonight that plays on home teams that were home favorites in their last game and are taking on a team off a home dog win by 2 or more runs at +140 or more. The Cubs are 5-0 vs leftys and have won 9 of 11 on the road vs teams that are .400 or less. The Cubs have won the last 4 in this series. LA has lost 10 of 11 on the road and 5 of 7 when T. Skaggs starts. Hamels is 2-0 at home vs the Angels. Look foe the Cubs to take the opener. On Friday a Powerful MLB Card is up and led by a rare 6* release backed with a 17-0 System which we included with the analysis and the NHL Game of the Month backed with 2 perfect Game 2 angles. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Get on it now and cash out. For the Free MLB Play. Take the Chicago Cubs. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 13, 2019)

Saturday card is loaded and led with an NBA Tier Executive level release and a 96% Game 1 totals system. NBA Ranked #1 on multiple networks this year. We also have a powerful MLB Card with a big blowout and a Game 2 NHL historical system. Early NBA comp play Below



The NBA Comp play for Saturday on Philadelphia at 2:30 eastern. The Host has covered 4 of the last 5 in the series with Brooklyn and Philly has covered 31 of 36 at home vs teams with a losing road record and 4 of 5 in round 1 games. Brooklyn has failed to cover 7 of 8 off a win of 10 or more and they qualify in 2 different play against systems. One goes against teams with a win percentage of .575 or less that have revenge in round 1 games and are playing a team off a win of 4+ points. Laying against these revenge teams you would be 37-17 to the spread long term. The other system plays against road dogs seeded 4 or worse that are off back to back wins and covers. These teams fail over 75% long term. Look for Philly to get the cover.On Saturday we put our #1 ranked NBA To the test with a executive Level TIER 1 Move in the NBA and a 96% Game 1 totals system. In MLB we have a big 5* blowout from a 17-1 system and our April specific systems. We also have a game 2 NHL Playoff Historical system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2019)

Sunday card has the NHL 31-1 Round Playoff the Year, an Exclusive Executive level NBA TIER 1 Move and the ESPN MLB Game of the Month. MLB Comp pay below


The MLB Totals Play is on the under in the Oakland vs Texas game at 3:05 eastern. This game applies to a perfect system that plays under for road favorites off a road favored win by 2 or more runs with a total that 10 or more if they scored 5 or more runs and had 0 errors vs a team off a home dog loss that scored 2 or less on 5+ hits 1 or no errors and hit 10 or less ground balls in that loss. Texas has gone under in 10 of 14 vs Division teams and 9 of 12 off a loss. Oakland has gone under in 7 of 9 vs division teams. Look for this one to stay under. On Sunday another powerful card is up and led by an exclusive NBA TIER 1 Play, the MLB ESPN Game of the Month and the 31-1 Round 1 NHL Playoff Game of the Year. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com. For the MLB Free pick. Play Under Oakland and Texas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2019)

Monday card has the Double system NBA Playoff Game of the Week and a late night MLB Perfect system totals play. NHL Comp play below/


The NHL Comp play is on Calgary at 10:00 eastern. The Flames will look to bounce back off the home loss in game 2 and history is on their side tonight as game 3 round 1 road teams tied 1-1 and off a home loss are 35-23. Calgary has won 5 straight game threes when tied 1-1 and has won 20 of 28 with 1 day of rest, 5 of 7 as a road favorite 6 of 8 on Mondays and 4 of 5 here in Colorado. The Avalanche have lost 5 of 6 as a home dog from +110 to +150 and 4 of 5 on Mondays. Look for Calgary to jump back on top. On Monday we look to start the week fast with the Double system NBA Play of the week with 16-1 and 58-18 power systems and the Perfect System late night MLB Totals play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to Jump on now and cash out tonight. For The NHL Free pick. Play on Calgary- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 16, 2019)

Tuesday card has the NBA West Conf Playoff Game of the Month with 5 different systems, an NHL Game 4 Historical system and an MLB 5* Diamond cutter blowout. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on Oakland at 10:05 eastern. Nice spot her for Oakland as they have won 40 of 56 after allowing 5 or more runs and 26 of 37 off a loss. Since 2006 home team off a road favored loss where they scored 5 or more runs are 6-0 vs an opponent like Houston off a road win scoring 4 or less. The Astros have dropped 4 of 5 on the road vs rightys. Oakland has won 6 of the last 8 at home and we will back them tonight. On Tuesday Western Conference Playoff Game of the Month headlines and is backed with 5 power systems one of which is 16-0 to the spread. In MLB action the lead play is a 5* MLB Blowout Diamond cutter system which wins on average by over 3 runs. We also have a game 4 specific Historical system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebok to Jump on this powerful card tonight. For our free pick. Play on Oakland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2019)

Thursday card has our Highest rating a 7* NHL Play from our top playoff Historical system. We also have the N.L. Game of the Month and a 5* NBA Play. MLB Comp total below

The MLB Comp play is on the over in the Philadelphia at Colorado game at 8:40 eastern. This game applies to a database system we use for bases that plays over for road favorites off a 1 run home favored win scoring 4 or less like the Phils vs an opponent like the Rockies that are off a road win by 2 or more runs while scoring 5 or more.This system has gone over 80% since 2004. The Phillies have flown over in 10 of 11 in game 1 of a series, 5 of 6 vs a lefty, 8 of 10 vs .400 or less teams and 5 of 5 with Eflin starting on the road. Colorado has gone over 4 of 5 at home vs a righty and 3 of 4 off a win. In the series these two have gone over in 6 of the last 7. Look for a higher scoring game. On Thursday we have a huge 7* NHL Play from our best playoff historical system, the National League Perfect system game of the Month and a 5* NBA Play from a big Game 3 round 1 system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Philly and Colorado over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2019)

Saturday card has the early NBA 1st Round Playoff Game of the year from an 11-0 system dating to 1990, and a Late NBA TIER 1 Total. There is a 6* Rare MLB Play and a 6* NHL Never lost historical system. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Play is on Cleveland at 4:10 eastern. The tribe fit a tight never lost league wide system that wins by 4 runs per game for home favorites that are off a road favored wins scoring 4 or less runs vs an opponent like Atlanta that scored 2 or less runs in a -140 or higher home favored loss. They have won 8 of 10 vs N.L. East teams. The Braves have lost the last 4 vs A.L. Teams and are 0-3 as a road dog in this range. Look for Cleveland to take the early game today. On Saturday we have a massive card up with an early NBA 1st Round Playoff Game of the Year backed with an 11-0 system dating to 1990 and a late TIER NBA Total. We also have 6* Rare top rated plays in MLB and in NHL where we ave a system that is perfect in EVERY Sport in a best of 7 series. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to Jump on now and put this powerful cutting edge data on your side. For the MLB Free play. Play on Cleveland early.- Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2019)

Easter Sunday Round 1 Total of the Year headlines along with MLB Power Pack. Early MLB Totals Play below

The early MLB comp Play is on the over in the Chicago at Detroit game. Rotation numbers 967/968 at 1:05 eastern. In the series here 36 of 50 have gone over and the Tigers are 4 of 4 over vs a starter with a WHIP over 1.30 and all 3 as a home favorite to -150. The Sox have gone over the last 6 on the road vs a winning home team and 5 of 7 vs leftys as well as 10 of 15 in day starts. Look for this one to play over. On Sunday the NBA 1st Round Total of the Year headlines along with a Power pack in MLB and a game 6 NHL Playoff system Play. For the MLB Comp play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. Play the over in the Chicago vs Detroit game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2019)

Tuesday card has an NBA TIER 1 Exclusive Move headlining a Big NBA Card, in MLB we have the MLB Total of the Week + 2 more best Bets and a game 7 NHL Historical System play. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Atlanta at 6:10 eastern. The Braves are 6-1 vs a pitcher with a WHIP that is 1.15 or less and 16 -6 vs .400 or worse opponents as well as 7-3 off a win. The Reds are 2-10 off a loss and 1-5 at home vs winning teams. Gausman for Atlanta has won 4 of 5 in game one of a series. The Reds also fit a system that is 19-4 playing against certain home teams off a road dog loss that scored 4 or less runs and are now taking on a team of a road dog win that scored 10+ runs. Sonny Gray has lost 4 of his last 5 starts. Look for the Braves to take the Opener. On Tuesday a big NBA Card is up with an Exclusive TIER 1 Executive play and a 94% Game 5 system play, in MLB we have a Powerful card that has the Total of the Week and in NHL a game 7 Historical system hat is undefeated. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For our MLB Free pick. Play on the Braves. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2019)

Friday card has an Exclusive NBA TER 1 Executive level play and a pair of 5 MLB Perfect system Plays one a Side the other a total. In the NHL Playoffs we have a 96% Historical System. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Friday is to play over the total in the Baltimore at Minnesota game at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a solid system from the database that has Home favorites off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs and had 4 or less hits playing over the total 80% since 2004 vs a team that was at home and favored in their last game. The Twins are 4 of 5 over with rest and 4 of 5 after scoring 2 or less runs.The Orioles are 9 of 12 on the road vs winning teams and 7 of 9 over with a 9 to 9.5 run total. Cobb for Baltimore has pitched over in 6 of 7 overall and his last 4 starts vs Minnesota. Perez has pitched over in 4 of 5 vs Baltimore. look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Friday we have a massive Executive level NBA TIER 1 Move and a pair of powerful 5* plays in MLB one is a side that wins by 4 runs per game the other a perfect totals system. We also have a 96% NHL Game 1 Quarterfinals system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB free pick. play Baltimore and Minnesota over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


OU:    12-3-0 

Apr 23, 2004    box    Fri    home    Dodgers    Odalis Perez - L    Giants    Brett Tomko - R    5-4    1    W    1.5    O    10-8    0-1    1-3    -145    7.5    10+
Aug 30, 2004    box    Mon    home    White Sox    Mark Buehrle - L    Phillies    Brett Myers - R    9-8    1    W    7.5    O    15-12    2-1    3-3    -130    9.5    9
Apr 26, 2005    box    Tue    home    Rangers    Ryan Drese - R    Mariners    Joel Pineiro - R    4-7    -3    L    0.5    O    8-15    2-0    0-4    -125    10.5    9
Apr 11, 2008    box    Fri    home    Mariners    Felix Hernandez - R    Angels    Jered Weaver - R    8-5    3    W    5.0    O    9-11    2-0    3-1    -120    8.0    9
Jul 15, 2010    box    Thu    home    Cubs    Ryan Dempster - R    Phillies    Jamie Moyer - L    12-6    6    W    9.0    O    16-10    0-0    10-2    -130    9.0    9
Oct 30, 2010    box    Sat    home    Rangers    Colby Lewis - R    Giants    Jonathan Sanchez - L    4-2    2    W    -2.5    U    8-5    0-1    4-0    -160    8.5    9
Jun 20, 2011    box    Mon    home    Brewers    Chris Narveson - L    Rays    Jeff Niemann - R    4-8    -4    L    3.0    O    9-9    2-0    0-7    -135    9.0    9
Jul 14, 2011    box    Thu    home    Cubs    Matt Garza - R    Marlins    Anibal Sanchez - R    3-6    -3    L    1.5    O    8-9    1-0    2-4    -109    7.5    9
Jul 15, 2011    box    Fri    home    Braves    Tim Hudson - R    Nationals    Livan Hernandez - R    11-1    10    W    4.5    O    13-8    0-5    10-1    -175    7.5    9
Sep 12, 2011    box    Mon    home    Dodgers    Ted Lilly - L    Diamondbacks    Joe Saunders - L    2-7    -5    L    1.5    O    6-9    0-1    1-5    -120    7.5    9
Jun 08, 2012    box    Fri    home    Orioles    Jake Arrieta - R    Phillies    Joe Blanton - R    6-9    -3    L    6.0    O    9-12    1-1    0-7    -120    9.0    9
Aug 13, 2013    box    Tue    home    Rays    Chris Archer - R    Mariners    Erasmo Ramirez - R    4-5    -1    L    1.0    O    8-12    0-0    1-2    -190    8.0    9
Oct 10, 2016    box    Mon    home    Red Sox    Clay Buchholz - R    Indians    Josh Tomlin - R    3-4    -1    L    -2.5    U    8-7    0-0    0-3    -148    9.5    9
Jun 09, 2017    box    Fri    home    Red Sox    Brian Johnson - L    Tigers    Jordan Zimmermann - R    5-3    2    W    -2.5    U    11-11    0-2    2-3    -140    10.5    9
Jul 14, 2017    box    Fri    home    Mets    Jacob deGrom - R    Rockies    Jon Gray - R    14-2    12    W    8.5    O    19-6    1-0    12-1    -160    7.5    9


Apr 26, 2019    box    Fri    home    Twins    Martin Perez - L    Orioles    Alex Cobb - R    -185 9.5


----------



## golden contender (Apr 27, 2019)

Saturday card has the 7* Highest rated NBA East Conference Play of the Year and the Game 7 Spread winner late. In MLB we have our Game of the Month Headlining a Powerful Baseball card. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the under in the Dallas at St. Louis game at 3:00 eastern on NBC. Look for another lower scoring game here today as Dallas has gone under 17 of 22 vs winning teams, 16 of 21 on the road, 15 of 22 after scoring 2 or less goals and 14 of 17 on Saturdays. St. Louis has gone under 10 of 11 on Saturdays, 18 of 26 vs a team that scored 2 or less goals and 17 of 23 vs winning teams. These two have stayed under in 5 of the last 6. Look for this one to play under the total today. On Saturday we have a Massive card up led by an Ultra rare 7* in the NBA as we unleash the Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year and a late game 7 Spread winner. There is also a Powerful MLB Card with the Game of the Month headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play under in the Dallas at St. Louis game in the NHL. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 28, 2019)

Sunday card has an Exclusive NBA Tier one side play and a triple perfect NBA Total headlining as NBA Continues to rank #1 on Multiple networks. We also have MLB and NHL. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is to play under the total in the Tampa at Boston game at 1:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that plays under for home favorites in the first 3 months of the season in game 2 or later of a series when both teams scored 2 or less runs in their last game. This system is 23-13 under. Tamps has gone under 5 of 6 vs leftys and 7 of 9 in division play. Boston is 6 of 8 under in division play and 4 of 5 on Sundays. Eddinger is behind the dish and 6 of 7 have gone under when hes back there on a Sunday. Glasnow for Tampa has been solid with a 1.96 era and he is 10 of 13 under of late. He opposes C. Sale so this game looks a pitching duel could materialize. Play the Under. On Sunday we have a Pair of NBA Plays one is an exclusive TIER 1 Top play the other a triple perfect total. There is also MLB ESPN Sunday night play and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Boston and Tampa Bay Under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2019)

Monday card has a 6* NBA Play as we continue to rank #1 on several networks, In MLB Action we have the American League Total of the month from a perfect totals system that dates to 2004. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on Milwaukee at 7:40 eastern. The Brewers are 10-0 at home off a road game and have won 6 of 7 in the series with Colorado. Milwaukee is 7-2 at home vs losing teams and Colorado has lost 8 of 12 as a dog in this range and 4 of 5 vs N.L. Central teams. Freeland for the Rockies is 0-4 in road April starts ands 1-3 as a road dog. Daves for Milwaukee is 5-1 vs losing teams and has won 5 of 6 with 5 days rest. From the database we see that home favorites that scored 4 or less runs wiuth 5+ hits in a road dog lss have won 18 of 23 vs a team off a +140 or higher road dog loss that scored 5 or more runs like the Rockies. Look for milwaukee to take the opener. On Momday the lead plays are a 6* NBA Play as we continue to rank #1 on multiple leader boards in NBA. In bases we have our American League Total of the Month backed with a perfect totals system and 5 angles that dates to 2004. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or aee us on facebook to Jump on now to start the week big in baskets and bases. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Milwaukee. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 30, 2019)

Tuesday card has a 5* Double perfect NBA System play and the MLB Game of the week. There is also a solid round 2 NHL Playoff historical system. MLB Comp dog play below.


The MLB comp Play is on Seattle at 10:10 eastern. The Mariners are a nice dog here and they fit a a powerful 115-71 system that has a 37-16 record for home team. They also fit a secondary system that pertains to their blowout home loss and the Cubs road win. The Mariners have won 17 of 23 vs a team that scored 5 or more runs and 9 of 13 vs a lefty. Chicago is 1-6 on the road vs A.L. Teams that are pitching a righty. Felix Hernandez makes the start and he has won 7 of 10 at home in April. He opposes C. Hamels who has dropped 2 of his last 3 starts here. Look for Seattle to take the opener. On Tuesday we end the week big with Baskets, bases and Hockey with the lead play a double perfect 5* in the NBA and the MLB Game of the Week. Contact at goldenconender@aol.com to jump on now. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Seattle. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 1, 2019)

Hump day card has The 2019 MLB N.L. West Game of the Year headlining and a rare 17-1 6* NHL Playoff side from a Game 3 Historical System along with NBA. MLB comp play below

The MLB Comp play for Wednesday is on Cleveland at 7:10 eastern. The Indians fit a powerful 17-3 league wide system that plays on road favorites of 140 or more with a total of 8 or less if they are off a -200 or more road favored win scoring 5 or more with a total that was 8 or less and they had 1 or no errors. The Indians are 5-0 on the road vs N.L. Teams and 9-4 as a road favorite in this range. They have Kluber going and he has won 10 of 12 on the road vs losing teams. Miami has lost 7 of 8 in the series with Cleveland and 15 of 19 as a dog from +110 to +150. They are 0-4 on Wednesdays and even with C. Smith on the mound this will be too tough a task. Play on Cleveland.On Wednesday we have our N.L. West Game of the the Year with an 18-0 System headlining along with a rare 6* NHL Play and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Cleveland. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 4, 2019)

Saturday card has the 2019 NHL Playoff Total Of The Year and a Triple System NBA Game 3 Play as well as the Kentucky Derby analysis and 3 big MLB. plays NBA Ranks #1 on Multiple Networks. MLB Live dog comp play below.


The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the LA. Angels at 7:10 eastern. LA is a live dog here tonight as they are 4-1 off a win and have won 20 of 27 at home vs a team with a losing road record. The Astros are just 1-8 vs a team that allowed 2 or less run and have lost 5 of the last 6 vs a right handed pitcher. They are a dismal 1-6 on the road vs a team with a winning home record. LA is 5-0 after allowing 3 or less in back to back games. From the Database we note that road favorites like Houston off a road favored loss and scored 2 or less runs lose 80% of the time vs a team that had 10 or more hits in a home favored win by 2 or more runs. Look for Cahill to out pitch Miley tonight. Play on the LA. Angels. On Saturday Derby day we have the Run for the Roses analysis, the 2019 NHL Playoff Total of the Year, a Triple System NBA Play, and we are multiple network leaders in NBA This year and 3 big MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2019)

On Sunday we release our NBA Playoff 2nd Round Play of the Year backed with a rare undefeated playoff system. We also have our MLB May specific systems and Sunday night ESPN Baseball. NHL Comp Play below


The Sunday NHL Comp Play is on Dallas at 3:10 eastern. The Stars are up 3-2 in the series and will look to close out the Blues here today. Dallas has won 5 of 6 with 1 day of rest, 6 of 8 vs winning teams as well 5 of 7 at home vs St. Louis. The Blues have lost 7 of 9 on Sundays and 15 of 21 as a dog from +110 to +50.The Dallas Stars beat the Blues and lead of 3-2. When leading a best-of-7 playoff series 3-2 the Dallas Stars have a series record of 10-0 and a Game 6 record of 9-1 (with an active six-Game 6 winning streak). When trailing 3-2, the St. Louis Blues have a series record of 3-20 (with an active seven-series losing streak) and a Game 6 record of 9-14 (with an active five-Game 6 losing streak). Look for the Stars to advance. On Sunday the 2nd round play of the year headlines in hoops where we are ranked #1 on multiple networks. In bases we have Sunday night ESPN Play and our May Power systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Dallas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2019)

Monday card has a 5* NBA Double system Play and the MLB Total of the Week from a Rare and perfect totals system. We also have game 6 NHL Historical system. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is in the NY. Yankees at 6:35 eastern. NY qualifies in a solid system that is 37-16 for home teams. In the series they have won 21 of 28 vs Seattle including the last 5 here in NY. The Yankees are 56-27 vs right handers at home. Seattle has lost 20 of 27 vs winning teams. They have Sabathia going and he has won 26 of 35 home starts. He will oppose F. Hernandez who has lost 9 of 11 as a road dog and 16 of 21 overall on the road. He is just 1-7 with 5 days rest. Look for NY to take the opener. On Monday we have a 5* NBA Double system side, the MLB Perfect system total of the week and a game 6 NHL Playoff Historical System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Monday free pick. Play on NY. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2019)

Tuesday card has a rare 100% Top Rated 6* NBA Perfect system play and 3 big MLB Plays one is a Platinum Level 100% System Total and late blowout side, MLB comp Play below

The MLB Power Play is on Pittsburgh at 7:05 eastern. Since 2004 home favorites off a home win that scored 5 or more runs are 14-2 vs an opponent off a home favored win that scored 10 or more runs and had 0 errors. Texas is 1-5 on the road vs a lefty, 1-5 on the road off a home game, 4-14 on Tuesdays and 1-5 with rest. The Pirates have won 6 of 6 in the series an 23 of 30 at home vs a team with a .400 or less road win percentage. They are 9-1 at home vs A.L. Teams and 5-1 home off a home win. Brault has won 4 of 5 at home and Sampson has lost 5 of his last 7. No element of surprise here as the Pirates saw Sampson last week in Texas. Look for the Pirates to have Texas walking the plank tonight. On Tuesday a Rare 6* headlines the NBA Card and is backed with an Undefeated system that dates back over 15 years. We also have 3 big MLB Plays.. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the Pirates. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2019)

Thursday card has a Top level MLB Platinum Supreme system play that is a perfect 16-0 since 2004 and 100% Game 6 NBA 20-0 Playoff Historical system. NHL Game 1 Comp play below.


The NHL comp play in Game 1 Power System Play is on Boston. Game 2 at 8:05 eastern. The Bruins will likely get the early jump here as they are 4-0 at home in the series with Carolina. They have won 6 of 9 off a shout out win and the host has won 7 of 9 in the series while the favorite is 7-2. Boston is 22-8 as a home favorite from -150 to -200, they have won 27 of 36 with 2 days rest and 16 of 21 after allowing 2 or less goals as well as 23 of 32 vs a team with a winning road record. Carolina has lost 7 of 10 with 3+ day rest. Play on Boston. On Thursday the 100% Perfect NBA Game 6 20-0 Historical super system headlines along with a 16-0 MLB Platinum Supreme System Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Boston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 11, 2019)

Saturday card has the N.L. Total Of The Month early and a Top Rated TIER 1 MLB Play later on. In the NHL we have a Rare 100% 6* Top Play total. Friday card goes 4-1 led by the Warriors. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp Play is on Boston at 1:05 eastern. The Redsox are a solid favorite here and they fit a nice system that has gone 11-1 since 2004 for any home team that won by 5+ runs and scored 10+ runs as a -200 or higher home favorite if the total was 10 and is 10 or more today and the opponent scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. The Mariners have dropped 9 of 11 on the road. The Sox have won 6 of 8 at home vs the Mariners and are 62-29 vs rightys. Porcello has won 5 of 6 at home and the last 4 vs Seattle. Felix Hernandez has lost 7 of 7 as a road dog, 6 straight in game 2 of a series and 4 of 5 in Boston. Look for the Sox to take another. On Saturday we have a Massive MLB TIER 1 Play and the National League Total Of the Month. In the NHL we have a 100% Rare 6* top Play total in playoff action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Go with Boston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2019)

Sunday card has a NBA Tier 1 Side and the 2019 Playoff Total of the Year headlining along with a 6* Triple perfect ESPN Sunday night MLB Total. NHL Game 3 comp Play below


The NHL Comp Play is on the Over in the Carolina at Boston game at 3:05 eastern. These two play up tempo and have played over in 7 of the last 8 in the series, including 4 straight here in Boston with every game netting at least 7 goals. The Bruins have gone over in 4 straight as a playoff favorite of -150 or higher. Carolina has payed over in 4 of 5 after scoring 2 or less, 6 of 8 on the road 5 of 7 as an under dog and 4 of 5 off a loss by 3 or more goals. Look for this one to play over the total. On Sunday a massive card us up with the NBA 2019 Playoff Total of the Year from 2 Perfect systems and a NBA TIER 1 Exclusive Side play. In bases the lead play is a triple perfect 6* ESPN Sunday night Baseball total. see us on facebook to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NHL Comp Play Take the over in the Carolina at Boston game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2019)

Monday MLB Card has the 100% Total of the Month headlining along with an NHL Game 2 historical system play. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on Seattle at 10:10 eastern. Seattle has won 11 of 14 vs losing teams and 4 of 5 at home off a road loss. Oakland is 1-7 as a road dog and 1-9 on the road off a home game. Home favorites off a road dog loss by 5+ runs that scored 2 or less runs have won 75% of the time vs a team off a home favored loss by 2 or more runs since 2004. Fiers for Oakland has a 9+ road Era and Kikuchi for Seattle has a 1.15 Era in his last 3 starts. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick Make it the Mariners tonight. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2019)

Sunday card has a NBA Tier 1 Side and the 2019 Playoff Total of the Year headlining along with a 6* Triple perfect ESPN Sunday night MLB Total. NHL Game 3 comp Play below


The NHL Comp Play is on the Over in the Carolina at Boston game at 3:05 eastern. These two play up tempo and have played over in 7 of the last 8 in the series, including 4 straight here in Boston with every game netting at least 7 goals. The Bruins have gone over in 4 straight as a playoff favorite of -150 or higher. Carolina has payed over in 4 of 5 after scoring 2 or less, 6 of 8 on the road 5 of 7 as an under dog and 4 of 5 off a loss by 3 or more goals. Look for this one to play over the total. On Sunday a massive card us up with the NBA 2019 Playoff Total of the Year from 2 Perfect systems and a NBA TIER 1 Exclusive Side play. In bases the lead play is a triple perfect 6* ESPN Sunday night Baseball total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NHL Comp Play Take the over in the Carolina at Boston game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2019)

On Tuesday the 100% NBA Playoff Game of the month headlines and we are ranked #1 in NBA on multiple sites. In Bases we have a powerful card led by the System Game of the week ands a late night bailout system out West. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp play Power system side is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets are 4-0 as a road favorite off a home win and have the extra rest with the last 2 days off. Home teams like Washington are WINLESS Since 2004 off a road loss scoring 2 or less runs on 2 or less hits vs a team off a -140 or higher home favored win scoring 4 or less runs. The Nats are 1-5 as a home dog after getting 4 or less hits an Hellickson is 1-6 as a home dog. Look for the Mets to take the opener. On Tuesday we have the NBA Playoff Game of the Month going from a Perfect Semi final system. NBA Continues to rank #1 overall. In bases we have our Game of the Week with a perfect system and a late night bailout side out West. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 16, 2019)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* MLB Top play release from a 100% System and also has 3 perfect angles. In the NBA We have a Double system 5* in game 2 out west. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the Toronto at Chicago game at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that is cashing 80% under for road favorites off a road dog loss vs a team off a blowout home dog loss. The Jays are 10 of 12 under as a favorite of -110 or more and 13 of 18 vs A.L. Central teams. The Sox are 6 of 8 under and 2 of 2 under after getting shut out. Cover for Chicago has pitched under in 5 of 7 in game 1 of a series and Stroman has gone under in 6 of 9 starts this season with a solid 3.12 Era. Look for this game to play under the 9 run total. On Thursday we have a rare 6* MLB Blowout System and a 5* Game 2 NBA Playoff side backed with 2 exclusive systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB free play. Play Chicago and Toronto under the total. RV- GC- Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 17, 2019)

NBA Semi Finals perfect System Total of the year headlines along with Platinum Supreme high end MLB Power side and more. Top plays sweep going 3-0 on Thursday MLB Comp play below

The MLB comp play is on Arizona at 9:40 eastern. The D-backs are in a solid system that is 13-2 since 2004 playing on home favorites off a -140 or higher home favored win scoring 10 or more runs vs a team like SF that also won as a -140 or higher home favorite. Arizona is 5-0 with rest and has Kelly on the mound. SF is 0-4 off a win and has lost 36 of 51 vs losing teams as well as 7 of 10 with rest. Samardzija has dropped 28 of 39 vs a winning teams, 9 of 12 on the road and 4 of 5 here. Look for Arizona to take this one. On Friday we start the weekend off a big with a high end MLB Platinum Level Supreme model side play and the NBA 3rd Round Semi Final Total of The Year and more Top plays 3-0 on Thursday.. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick we are siding with Arizona. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2019)

Saturday has MLB Exclusive TIER 1 Side headlining the MLB Card, the 5* NBA Game 3 system play and Preakness stakes on NBC. Friday card sweeps. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees at 1:05 eastern. The Rays fit a play against system we use that goes against road favorites off a 1 run loss scoring 4 or less runs on 10+ hits with 0 errors vs a team off a 1 run home win.These road favorites are under .500 long term. Tanaka is 6-1 in home career starts in this series and Snell 1-6 is away in this series and has a 4.56 road era. Tanaka has a 3.03 home Era. NY has won 11 of 14 in division games and 11 of 15 if they won 6 or 7 of the last 8 games. Look for NY to take this early start. On Saturday we have the MLB Exclusive TIER 1 High end side headlining a big MLB Card along with the Preakness Stakes and a 5* NBA Game 3 Historical system play. Friday card sweeps. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on NY. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2019)

Sunday card has the ESPN MLB Game of the Month + NBA Game 3 East Conf. Triple system Side and more. NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Comp play is on San Jose at 3:05 eastern. the Sharks are 5-1 when tied in a playoff series and this has bee a big zig zag series thus far with teams trading wins the first 4. The Host usually wins game 5 at home in this scenario and San Jose has won 4 of 5 here vs the Blues and they are 8-1 after scoring 1 or no goals last out. St Louis has lost 7 of 10 in Sundays and 4 of 5 off a win. St. Louis has also dropped 16 of 23 as a playoff dog from +110 to +150. The Sharks smell blood on the ice and that will have St. Louis singing the Blues at the end of this one. Play on San Jose. On Sunday the Triple System NBA Playoff side is up, we are ranked #1 on multiple networks in NBA. In Bases have a big card led by the ESPN Sunday night Game Of The Month and a big Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Playoff free pick. Take the Sharks ton win game 5. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2019)

The 2019 7* NBA Playoff Game Of The year headlines the Tuesday card. We continue to rank #1 in NBA on Multiple networks. In bases we have out Game of the week. NHL Game 6 below.

The NHL Game 6 power Play is on St. Louis at 8;05 eastern. Home teams in game 6 that were down 2-1 in a series and are off back to back wins to take a 3-2 lead are 3-1 all time in this round. The Blues are 7-1 after scoring 5+ goals and Any home team off a road win scoring 4 or more goals is on a 51-25 run. The Sharks were put on ice at home on Sunday and are 3-11 in games 6 when down 3-2 in a series. They have lost 6 of 6 as a playoff dog of +110 or more and have dropped 7 of the last 10 on the road. The Blues have won 30 of 42 with 1 day of rest and the home team has won 7 of 10 in the series, Blues vs Bruins coming up. On Tuesday the 2019 NBA Playoff Game of the year is up and rated as a rare 7* play. We also have MLB with our Game of the week headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Free play. Go with St. Louis. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2019)

Thursday card has a triple System NBA Game 5 Power play and the 100% American League Game of the Month headlining.

The MLB Comp play for Thursday is on the under in the Washington at NYM game at 12:10 eastern. This game has a solid pitching matchup with Strasburg and Matz in what should be a sleepy game in the early afternoon. The game fits a 78% under system and The Mets are 3 of 4 under on Thursdays and 18 of 23 under at home vs a team with a .400 or less road win percentage. Matz has pitched under the last 3 at home. The Nationals are 5 of 6 under on Thursdays and Strasburg is 22 of 30 under in road starts and 8 of 10 vs losing teams. Dreckman is 36 of 49 to the under when he is behind the dish. Play the under. On Thursday we have our 100% American league game of the Month headlining along with a triple system NBA Game 5 Power System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Mets and Nationals under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2019)

Saturday card has a huge 6* NBA Play with 3 systems one is 14-1 since 1990. a Powerful MLB Card has an exclusive TIER 1 Side and the N.L. Game of the Month. MLB Total System below.


The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the Tampa Bay at Cleveland game at 4:10 eastern. We have an emerging system that has cashed 11 straight under since May of 2011 and pertains to home favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a home dog win by 2+ runs if they scored 4 or less and the opponent scored 2 or less as a road favorite on 5+ hits. Carrasco and Morton duel in this game and these two have stayed under in the last 4 in this series. Look for another lower scoring game here today. Play this one under. On Saturday we have a huge card up led by a 6* NBA Game 6 triple system side led by a 14-1 system dating to 1990. In bass we have our Exclusive executive level TIER 1 Move and the N.L Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Tampa and Cleveland under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


OU:    0-11 

May 12, 2011    box    Thu    home    Orioles    Zachary Britton - L    Mariners    Jason Vargas - L    2-1    1    W    -4.5    U    10-5    0-0    1-1    -150    7.5    10+
May 17, 2011    box    Tue    home    Cardinals    Jaime Garcia - L    Phillies    Roy Oswalt - R    2-1    1    W    -4.0    U    13-5    1-0    1-0    -141    7.0    9
Jun 26, 2011    box    Sun    home    Marlins    Anibal Sanchez - R    Mariners    Doug Fister - R    1-2    -1    L    -3.5    U    9-8    0-0    0-1    -115    6.5    10+
Sep 07, 2011    box    Wed    home    Cardinals    Chris Carpenter - R    Brewers    Zack Greinke - R    2-0    2    W    -5.5    U    10-4    0-0    2-0    -115    7.5    9
Sep 18, 2011    box    Sun    home    Padres    Aaron Harang - R    Diamondbacks    Joe Saunders - L    1-5    -4    L    -1.5    U    7-12    2-2    1-4    -110    7.5    9
May 29, 2012    box    Tue    home    Giants    Ryan Vogelsong - R    Diamondbacks    Joe Saunders - L    3-1    2    W    -3.5    U    7-6    0-0    2-1    -120    7.5    9
Aug 25, 2012    box    Sat    home    Phillies    Roy Halladay - R    Nationals    Gio Gonzalez - L    4-2    2    W    -1.0    U    6-7    0-0    2-0    -110    7.0    9
Jul 10, 2014    box    Thu    home    Mets    Bartolo Colon - R    Braves    Aaron Harang - R    1-3    -2    L    -3.0    U    5-10    0-0    0-3    -115    7.0    9
Sep 24, 2014    box    Wed    home    Marlins    Brad Hand - L    Phillies    Kyle Kendrick - R    1-2    -1    L    -4.5    U    7-9    0-0    0-1    -120    7.5    9
Jun 04, 2015    box    Thu    home    Royals    Chris Young - R    Indians    Trevor Bauer - R    2-6    -4    L    0.0    P    4-10    0-0    0-4    -114    8.0    9
Jun 10, 2015    box    Wed    home    White Sox    Jose Quintana - L    Astros    Vince Velasquez - R    4-1    3    W    -3.0    U    9-7    3-0    3-1    -115    8.0    9
Jul 05, 2015    box    Sun    home    Athletics    Chris Bassitt - R    Mariners    Mike Montgomery - L    1-2    -1    L    -4.5    U    8-5    0-0    1-1    -110    7.5    9
Sep 04, 2016    box    Sun    home    Mets    Seth Lugo - R    Nationals    Reynaldo Lopez - R    5-1    4    W    -2.0    U    9-9    0-0    4-0    -123    8.0    9
Aug 28, 2018    box    Tue    home    Giants    Madison Bumgarner - L    Diamondbacks    Clay Buchholz - R

May 25, 2019    box    Sat    home    Indians    Carlos Carrasco - R    Rays    Charlie Morton - R    -120    8.0


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2019)

Memorial Day Monday MLB Power System Card up. MLB on a 29-12 run. NHL Stanley Cup Finals Game 1 play below.

The NHL Game 1 Play is on Boston at 8:00 eastern. The Bruins have revenge on St. Louis for a 2-1 loss the last time these 2 played. As seen below game 1 home teams in the Finals are a solid 57-22 cashing 72%. The Bruins won here in the first meeting 5-2 and they are a solid 28-11 after scoring 4 or more goals and 7-3 off a shutout win. They have won 7 straight. Look for Boston to take game 1. RV- GC Sports


HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Playing Game 1 @ H:
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The team playing Game 1 @ H (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2019 NHL
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 949-464 (.672)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 172-89 (.659)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 442-253 (.636)
series record, NHL only, Finals round: 57-22 (.722)
Game 1 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 942-471 (.667)
Game 1 record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 179-82 (.686)
Game 1 record, NHL only, all rounds: 442-253 (.636)
Game 1 record, NHL only, Finals round: 57-22 (.722) Boston


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2019)

Hump day card has a high end MLB Platinum Supreme move in bases headlining a powerful MLB Card. We also have a Play in Game 2 of the NHL Stanley Cup Finals. MLB Matinee play below.



The MLB Comp play is on Seattle at 3:40 eastern. The mariners are 12-5 vs losing teams and have won 5 of 7 as a home favorite of -110 or more heading in this weeks games. Texas has lost 15 of 20 as a road dog to +150 and the Rangers have lost 11 of 12 on the road vs leftys heading into this week. Leclerc makes the start for Texas and He opposes Leblanc who is 11-2 as a home favorite and has won both meetings at home vs Texas. Look for Seattle to take this one. On Wednesday we have solid MLB Card led by a rare Platinum Supreme play. There is also a game 2 play in the Stanley Cup finals. See us at goldemcontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Make it the Mariners. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2019)

Thursday card has our NBA Total of the Month from a Perfect system with 2 Undefeated angles. In Bases we have a 5* Diamond Dominator system that wins by 3 runs on average. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play for Thursday is on Cleveland at 8:10 eastern. The tribe are heavily favored here. However they fit a solid system from the database that plays on road favorite of -140 or more that are off a road win scoring 10 or more runs vs a team off a home win that scored 5 or more runs. These road favorites are rare and 5-0 since 2004. Cleveland has won 6 of 8 vs a lefty and 27 of 38 in the series. Chicago has lost all 4 to Cleveland when Banuelos pitches and is 0-9 vs Carassco, who has won 26 of 36 on the road and 7 of 8 on Thursdays. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Thursday e have our Triple perfect NBA Playoff Total of the Month in the Finals and a big 5* MLB Diamond Dominator system that wins bu an average 3 runs per game and is undefeated since 2004. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Cleveland. #betnba #nbafinals RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 1, 2019)

> Massive Saturday card led by the 2019 Interleague Game Of the Year, and a Triple Perfect Rivalry play along with a few others. NHL Stanley Cup Play below
> 
> The Game 3 Stanley Cup Finals Play is on Boston at 8:05 eastern. The Bruins were beat at home in overtime in game 2 snapping an 8 game win streak. The Bruins are still 8-1 vs winning teams and 5-1 as a road dog. They have taken 26 of 34 with 2 days rest. The Blues managed to stay in the series but have been out played for the most part. Look for Boston to take back the momentum. On Saturday the 2019 Interleague Game of the Year is up along with a triple perfect Division rivalry play along with a few more system plays from the MLB Database. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Game 3 play. Go with Boston. RV- GC Sports


http://www.bettorschat.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2243865&noquote=1


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2019)

Sunday card has an Exclusive NBA Tier 1 release, ESPN Sunday night baseball and a Perfect Angle Road warrior diamond Dominator. MLB Comp Play below



The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on Texas at 3:05 eastern. The Rangers apply to a solid 38-13 system that plays on home favorites with a total of 10 or higher that are off a -140 or higher home favored win scoring 5+ runs vs a team like KC that is off a +140 road dogs loss scoring 2 or less runs on 5+ hits if the total was 10 or higher and they had 1 or no errors. KC has dropped 21 of 27 on Sundays and 46 of 61 vs winning teams.Keller has lost 5 of 6 vs A.L West teams and 4 of 5 on the road. Texas has won 6 of 7 home and 20 of 26 here vs The Royals. We will back Texas and Sampson here today. On Sunday the NBA TIER 1 Executive level release headlines the card along with Sunday night MLB on ESPN and a solid day card. See us at golencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 4, 2019)

Tuesday card is led by the American League Game of the month backed with a 28-0 angle and perfect League wide system and an undefeated totals system. MLB Com p play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on Milwaukee at 8:05 eastern. The Brewers fit a nice system from the database tonight that plays on home favorites off a road win scoring 4 or less runs vs an opponent like the Marlins that are off a big upset road dog win scoring 5+ runs. The system has cashed 13 of 16 long term. The Brew Crew is 21-6 with rest and has won 7 of 8 here vs Miami. The Marlins have lost 44 of 61 on the road and 27 of 39 in game 1 of a series. They are 1-9 vs N.L. Central teams hand have lost 7 of 8 on the road with Lopez pitching and he is 0-8 off a quality start last out. Chase Anderson has won 7 of 9 at home vs a losing team and 4 of 5 in game 1 of a series.. Make it Milwaukee tonight. On Tuesday we release the 28-0 American League Game of the Month along with a perfect totals system play headlining a powerful MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Brewers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2019)

Hump day card has the Triple system Game 3 NBA play and a rare MLB Platinum Supreme MLB Play headlining the MLB Card. MLB Matinee play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Washington Nationals at 1o5 eastern. Washington fits a solid 78% long term system based on Last nights high scoring win over Chicago. They are 7-1 in this series and have won 6 of 7 at home vs losing road teams as well as 5 of 6 in game 2 of a series. They have Sanchez on the mound and have won 4 of his 5 home starts. The Whitesox are 2-19 on the road With D. Covey on the mound and he has lost 14 straight team starts vs losing teams. Look for the Nationals to win this one. On Wednesday we have a huge MLB Platinum Supreme Play along with a Powerful MLB Card. There is also a triple system Game 3 NBA Finals play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free Pick. Play on Washington. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2019)

Thursday MLB Card is led by the Rare 6* MLB National League Total of the Month backed with a 100% League Wide totals system and 2 perfect angles. Game 5 NHL Stanley Cup Finals Pay below.

The NHL Game 5 play is on Boston at 8:05 eastern. The Bruins have won 16 of 23 with 2 days rest and 17 of 24 at home with a total that is 5.5. They also fit a long term system that is 566-287. The Blues tied the series at 2-2 with a solid 3rd period in game 4. However the road team is 2-6 in this series and the dog has lost 6 of 8. In the series the team with revenge is on a 7-0 run. Look for Boston to take game 5. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2019)

Thursday MLB Card is led by the Rare 6* MLB National League Total of the Month backed with a 100% League Wide totals system and 2 perfect angles. Game 5 NHL Stanley Cup Finals Pay below.

The NHL Game 5 play is on Boston at 8:05 eastern. The Bruins have won 16 of 23 with 2 days rest and 17 of 24 at home with a total that is 5.5. They also fit a long term system that is 566-287. The Blues tied the series at 2-2 with a solid 3rd period in game 4. However the road team is 2-6 in this series and the dog has lost 6 of 8. In the series the team with revenge is on a 7-0 run. Look for Boston to take game 5. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 7, 2019)

Friday card has the NBA Finals Triple perfect Play of the Year and a big MLB Card led by the Top rated Platinum Supreme Perfect system side. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers on the run line at -1.5 runs at 10:10 eastern. LA has won 17 straight regular season games with Kershaw on the mound and they are 7-1 as a road favorite of 140 or more. SF has dropped 11 12 as a home dog of 140 or more. LA has won 20 of 28 on the road vs a losing team and the Giants are 0-8 at home off a road trip last 7+ days as well as 1-7 in game 12 of a series. Look for LA coast to multiple run win. On Friday we have our Finals Play of the year in NBA Action as well as a solid MLB Card that has a Top rated Platinum level Supreme move and a few other database system gems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Dodgers -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2019)

> Saturday card has an Exclusive MLB TIER 1 Top rated Play headlining the MLB card that also has a big totals system and our Belmont Stakes analysis. MLB Comp Play below.
> 
> The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:15 eastern. The Cubs are 7-1 at home off a home win scoring 4 or less runs and they have won 16 of 21 here vs winning teams. Chicago has won 5 of 6 here vs the Cardinals. St. Louis is 0-3 on the road off a road loss where they had 4 or less hits and 3-10 on the road vs winning teams. They have Flagerty going and have lost 7 of his 9 road starts and he is 0-4 with 6 days rest. Home teams in Lester starts have won 40 of 55 and he is 5-1 at home vs the Cardinals. St.Louis has lost the last 3 on the road vs a lefty and the home team is 6-1 with Gonzalez calling balls and strikes. Play on Chicago. On Saturday we have an Exclusive Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Move and a powerful totals system on the bases card along with the Belmont Stakes analysis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play go with the Cubs. Rob V- GC Sports.


http://www.bettorschat.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2244290&noquote=1


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2019)

Sunday Highest Rated NHL Stanley Cup Finals Play headlines along with MLB Power System Plays. MLB Totals Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the over in the Chicago at Kansas City game at 2;15 eastern. The Royals are 7 of 7 over at home if the total is 10-10.5 and 11 of 14 over at home vs losing teams as well as 5 of 7 as a home favorite to -150. The game also fits a solid totals system that pertains to home favorites off a home dog loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits in a game where the total was 8 or less and the opponent also scored 2 or less runs. Sparkman for KC wont be around long in this game and Lopez for Chicago has gone over 10 of 14 off  a loss last out and 4 of 5 vs KC. Look for this game to go over the total. On Sunday we have our NHL Cup Finals Play of the Year and a Powerful MLB Card with an Early Blowout. Se us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Fee pick. Play KC and Chicago over the total Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2019)

*NHL 2X PERFECT STANLEY CUP GAME OF THE YEAR + BIG MLB CARD UP NOw*


Sunday Highest Rated NHL Stanley Cup Finals Play headlines along with MLB Power System Plays. MLB Totals Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the over in the Chicago at Kansas City game at 2;15 eastern. The Royals are 7 of 7 over at home if the total is 10-10.5 and 11 of 14 over at home vs losing teams as well as 5 of 7 as a home favorite to -150. The game also fits a solid totals system that pertains to home favorites off a home dog loss that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits in a game where the total was 8 or less and the opponent also scored 2 or less runs. Sparkman for KC wont be around long in this game and Lopez for Chicago has gone over 10 of 14 off a loss last out and 4 of 5 vs KC. Look for this game to go over the total. On Sunday we have our NHL Cup Finals Play of the Year and a Powerful MLB Card with an Early Blowout. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Fee pick. Play KC and Chicago over the total Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2019)

The MLB Comp Play is on Boston on the run line at 7:10 eastern. Boston has won the last 7 at home vs Texas and 16 of 22 at home vs a lefty. Sales has won 10 of his last 13 starts if he had a quality start last out. Texas has lost 16 of 21 in game 1 of a series and 8 of 11 on the road vs a lefty. Minor has lost 9 of 13 vs a winning team and 5 of 7 on the road. Boston also fits a solid system that has won over 80% on the run line. On Monday we have a solid MLB Card and Game 5 NBA Perfect system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Boston on the run line at -1.5. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2019)

The MLB Comp Play is on Boston on the run line at 7:10 eastern. Boston has won the last 7 at home vs Texas and 16 of 22 at home vs a lefty. Sales has won 10 of his last 13 starts if he had a quality start last out. Texas has lost 16 of 21 in game 1 of a series and 8 of 11 on the road vs a lefty. Minor has lost 9 of 13 vs a winning team and 5 of 7 on the road. Boston also fits a solid system that has won over 80% on the run line. On Monday we have a solid MLB Card and Game 5 NBA Perfect system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Boston on the run line at -1.5. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2019)

MLB Tuesday Top Plays up N.L. West Game Of The Month and MLB Total of the week Headline. Top plays 4-0 last 2 nights in bases MLB A.L. East Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. The Jays have won 13 of 19 in the series and are 4-0 vs a losing team with Thornton on the mound. Home teams like Baltimore off a +140 or higher road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs on 5+ hits have lost over 85% long term vs an opponent off a home dog loss that scored 2 or less runs and also had 5+ hits. The Jay are 3-0 on the road off a home loss scoring 2 or less runs and The Orioles have lost 44 of 54 in game 1 of a series,40 of 53 with rest and the last 4 with Means on the mound. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Tuesday the 100% N.L. West Game Of The Month headlines along with the MLB Total Of The Week and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Toronto. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2019)

Thursday card has the NBA Playoff Total of the year from a perfect system and MLB Platinum Supreme Top play and an Opening week Canadian Football league Play where we are 40-18 on CFL Sides last 3 years. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on The LA. Dodgers at 10:10 eastern. LA has won 19 of the last 20 regular season games with Kershaw on the mound and he is 6-2 at home vs the Cubs. Lester for Chicago is 2-7 as a road dog and has lost 4 of 6 at LA. The Dodgers are 3-1 at home off a road loss. The Cubs are 1-4 on the road vs .600 or better home teams and the Dodgers are 21-5 at home vs a winning team and 7-2 at home vs Chicago. Lay it with LA. On Thursday out highest rated NBA Playoff Total of The Year headlines along with an MLB Platinum Supreme Play and our First Canadian League Football play where are 40-18 on Sides in CFL Action the last 3 seasons. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Dodgers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2019)

Saturday Big MLB Card led by an Exclusive MLB TIER 1 Release the Canadian Football League Game of the Week and a 5* Copa America Soccer total. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on Atlanta at 7:20 eastern. The home team has won 10 of 12 in this series and the Phils are a terrible 6-25 as a division road dog and 2-8 on the road vs a lefty. I. Braves are 14-3 in their last 16 games vs. a starter with a WHIP greater than 1.30,7-2 in their last 7 vs a team with a winning record. Newcomb is back for the Braves and he is 9-2 vs the division and 4-0 at home. Nola for the Phils is a lousy 0-3 at Atlanta and 0-4 vs divisional teams. Play on the Braves tonight. On Saturday we have a rare MLB TIER 1 Executive Level play with our highest rating, the Canadian Football Play of the Week and a 5* Copa America Soccer total. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free Picks. Play on Atlanta. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2019)

Monday card has a Rare 6* Side from Perfect system that is undefeated over the last 15 seasons. There is also the MLB Total of the week going in late action. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the under in the Houston at Cincy game at 7:10 eastern. We have a nice database system here that plays under form road team like the Astros that are off a-140 or higher home favored loss by 5+ runs and scored 2 or less, vs an opponent like the Reds that scored 5+ runs at home. These games are 91% to the under. The Reds are 5 of 5 under at home vs A.L. Teams and 19 of 16 vs a lefty. They have Castillo going and he is 13 of 16 under vs a winning team and 8 of 10 in game 1 of a series. Houston has gone under in 9 of 12 on the road vs a losing home team and 7 of 10 in game 1 of a series. Miley makes the start and he is 5-0 under vs the Reds and 4 of 5 overall of late.Play this one under. On Monday we have a Super rare 100% Top rated 6* release backed with a system that is perfect since 2004. We also have our MLB Total of the week going in late action. Top ESPN Total Cashes out on Sunday under Dodgers and Cubs. More damage this week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Houston and Cincy Under the total. Rob V -GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2019)

On Tuesday we have a Powerful MLB Card up with 2 big blowout system winners we also have a nice Copa American Comp Play below.

The Copa America Comp Play is on Brazil -2 goals as they have the backing of the home crowd as they take on a Venezuela team that finished last in WC Qualifiers. Brazil should coast here as they have won 21 of the last 22 in the series. Brazil is off a nice win over Bolivia where they kept a clean sheet and may very well do the same here today. We look for a 3-4 goals win here. Play on Brazil. On Tuesday we have 2 big MLB Plays one from a perfect league wide system and another from a long term 91-26 system. Get both now. Jump on at goldencontneder@aol.com or see us on facebook Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 20, 2019)

Thursday card has our 22-0 N.L. Central Game of The year and a Perfect MLB Totals System. We are ranked #1 in CFL and tonight we have a 100% Week 2 specific system. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on Minnesota at 8:15 eastern. The Twins are 16-2 as a road favorite 3-0 off a home game. They are 5-1 on Thursdays and 46-14 vs a Pitcher with a WHIP of 1.30 or worse and 26-8 vs division teams. They have Odorizzi going and have won won his last 5 road starts and 14 of 17 with him against losing teams. KC is 12-50 vs .600 or better opponents 1-5 in the series and 0-5 with Sparkman if they lost his last start. Look for the Twins to take the opener. On Thursday we have out N.L. Central 22-0 Game of the year and a perfect Totals system headlining the MLB Card and we are ranked #1 in CFL and have a perfect week 2 specific Canadian Football league system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 22, 2019)

Saturday Card led by the Exclusive Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Top play, we also have a 5* Canadian Football League system play and more. CFL Sides on a 39-9 run last 3 years. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Over in the Atlanta at Washington game at 7:15 eastern. We look for a high scoring game here as this game fits a solid scoring system. The Braves are 21 of 27 over vs losing teams 8 of 11 over on Saturdays and 6 of 7 in game 2 of a series. The Nationals are 13 of 18 over at home vs a winning road team. In the Series 18 of 25 have gone over here. Sanchez for Washington has pitched over in 4 of 5 and Foltynewicz for the Braves is 4 of 5 over vs losing teams and 13 of 19 with 5 days rest. Look for this one to play over the total. On Saturday we an Exclusive MLB TIER 1 Executive level release our strongest play. We also have a 5* early side and a 5* CFL Week 2 system winner. Over the last 3 years we are 39-9 on Canadian Football league sides and 3-0 already this year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. We will play the Braves and Nationals over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2019)

Sunday card is chocked with a Powerful 6* rating on ESPN Sunday night MLB, First 6* rating on Sunday night MLB in 3 years + in early action the lead play is the MLB Total of the Month with a 100% System. Copa Comp Below

The Copa America comp Total is on the Under in the Columbia vs Paraguay fixture at 3;00 eastern. Columbia has dominated the series winning 5 of 6. However they have the group stage locked up. Paraguay needs this one after blowing leads in the last 2. This game should be very competitive and scoring will be at premium. Look for this to go under 2.5 goals today. On Sunday night baseball we have our first 6* Ration on ESPN in over 3 years. In early action a powerful card is led by the MLB Total Of The Month. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play Columbia and Paraguay under. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2019)

On Monday the N.L. West Play of the Month headlines and is backed with a 14-1 system with a Perfect Subset. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp Play is on Cleveland at 7:10 eastern. The Indians have taken 21 of 27 here at home vs KC and they are 5-1 in game 1 of a series. They fit a nice 22-6 system here that plays on -140 or more home favorites off a home favored win scoring 5 or more vs a team off a home dog win that scored 5 or more runs. KC is off an upset win over the Twins but are a lousy 0-10 on the road off a home dog win and 1-5 on Mondays. They have Keller going but are 2-8 in his road starts. Cleveland counters with Plutko and they have won 6 of his last 7 starts. Play on Cleveland. On Monday the N.L. West Game of the Month with a perfect system headlines the MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Monday free pick. Go with the Indians. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 25, 2019)

Tuesday card led by our highest Rated National League East Division perfect system total of the year and 15-0 System play on a late night Side. MLB Run line Comp Below.

The MLB comp Play is on the Houston Astros at -1.5 runs at 8:10 eastern. The Astros are a Huge favorite here tonight but we have some value playing the run line as home favorites off a road win scoring 5+ runs vs an opponent like the Pirates that scored 10 or more runs as a home dog are perfect since 2004 and have lost just once on the rune line as these games have an average 6-2 win score since 2004. Houston broke a long losing streak on Sunday and should start to roll now. They are 21-6 with rest and 26-12 at home vs the Pirates. Cole is on the mound and he is 14-1 vs losing teams and has won 5 of 6 as a home favorite. The Pirates are 0-5 as a road dog off a home win and 1-5 vs winning teams, they have lost 5 of 6 on a Tuesday.. Look for the Astros to coast. On Tuesday we have out N.L. East Total of the Year from a perfect totals system dating tom 2004 going along with a 15-0 Late night side power system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Houston on the run lime at -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2019)

Hump day MLB Card up and led by the Power System Play of the week. Gold Cup Soccer comp Below.


The Gold Cup soccer side is on Team USA at 8:30. The U.S is a 2-1 favorite here but have a 15-4-2 record vs Panama and beat then 3-0 back in January and have a 7-0 goals edge in the last 2 meetings. This is the teams final group stage game The U.S. is on the verge of winning the group after a 4-0 win over Guyana and a 6-0 blowout over Trinidad and Tobago. Panama had been winless in 15 straight games before back to back wins over Trinidad & Tobago and Guyana. This appears to tough a game for them tonight. With the U.S on a 7-0 run in Gold Cup games Look for the U.S. Mens national team to advance. On Wednesday we have our MLB Game of the week headlining another big bases card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free pick tonight we will lay the Number with the U.S Mens national team in Gold Cup Play- Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2019)

*FRI: MLB GAME OF THE MONTH HEADLINES POWERFUL MLB CARd +CFL DETAILS BELOW*


Friday card has our MLB Game of the Month from a 100% System that wins by over 3 runs and a late blowout system side that has won 13 straight times. There is also a 47-8 MLBSystem side and a 80-37 CFL Football Play

The Copa America selection is to play a Draw in the Chile vs Columbia fixture at 7;00 eastern with nice value at +200. In the last 15 meetings, the two sides have totally been equal, with both teams winning five times and then five draws also taking place. Over the last 4 meetings these two have battled to a draw 3 times with just 4 goals scored in the 3 games. So this one should be tight again. Columbia is the only team to have won all 3 games in this tourney but this will be their toughest task yet with a Game Chile team that is 3-1 with a draw in their last 5 fixtures. Both teams play strong defense. This one should be even after 90 minutes. Play Chile and Columbia to play to a draw. On Friday we have big MLB Card, our lead play is the Game of the Month release along with a Late night 5* 13-0 Diamond dominator Side. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the Copa America Play we will play Chile and Columbia to play to a regulation Draw. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2019)

Friday card has our MLB Game of the Month from a 100% System that wins by over 3 runs and a late blowout system side that has won 13 straight times. There is also a 47-8 MLBSystem side and a 80-37 CFL Football Play

The Copa America selection is to play a Draw in the Chile vs Columbia fixture at 7;00 eastern with nice value at +200. In the last 15 meetings, the two sides have totally been equal, with both teams winning five times and then five draws also taking place. Over the last 4 meetings these two have battled to a draw 3 times with just 4 goals scored in the 3 games. So this one should be tight again. Columbia is the only team to have won all 3 games in this tourney but this will be their toughest task yet with a Game Chile team that is 3-1 with a draw in their last 5 fixtures. Both teams play strong defense. This one should be even after 90 minutes. Play Chile and Columbia to play to a draw. On Friday we have big MLB Card, our lead play is the Game of the Month release along with a Late night 5* 13-0 Diamond dominator Side. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the Copa America Play we will play Chile and Columbia to play to a regulation Draw. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 29, 2019)

Saturday card Led by an Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Masterpiece side, our Copa America Play of the tournament and big 100% 5* Going in evening action. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the under in the Seattle at Houston game. This game fits a solid totals system we use that goes under in the first 3 months of the season for home favorites in game 2 or later of a series if both teams scored 2 or less runs in their last game. These two have gone under in 6 of 7 here and Verlander goes for the Stros and he has gone under in 3 of 4 at home vs Seattle and 6 of 7 overall at home with a 2.30 Era. Seattle has Kikuchi going and Houston has gone under 14 of 22 vs a lefty. We look for another lower scoring game here tonight. Play this one Under. On Saturday we have our highest rated Executive Level MLB TIER 1 play going in later afternoon action and a top 5* in evening play. We also have our Copa America top play of the tournament and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Seattle and Houston under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2019)

ESPN Sunday night Baseball Game Of The Year headlines the Sunday card and has 5 Perfect Angles. We also have 39-0 and 39-2 crusher systems up. MLB and WNBA Combine to go 3-0 on Saturday. MLB Totals Play below

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the Over in the Oakland at LA Angels game at 4:10 eastern. Oakland has gone over the last 5 vs a lefty and the last 4 in game 4 of a series. LA has posted overs in 6 of 8 on a Sunday and the last 4 vs a winning team with Heaney pitching. LA is 5-0 over on Sundays overall, 11 of 15 vs division opponents and 5 of 5 over in game 4 of a series. Basssit for Oakland has pitched over in 5 of the last 6 starts. The A/s have the 3rd worst June Bullpen Era. Look for this game to play over the total. On Sunday we have our ESPN Sunday night Play of the Year backed with an Incredible system and 5 Perfect Angles. There is also 39-0 and 39-2 blowout systems up in afternoon action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB free Play. Take Oakland and LAA. Over the total today. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2019)

Monday card led by the N.L. West Total Of the Year and a power system side in Divisional Play. MLB Early Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Toronto at 1:05 eastern. The Jays fit a nice 42-20 bounce back system here today and they are 7-3 in the series and 4-1 vs .400 or less opponents. This is a get away game for KC As they head to Minnesota after this game. KC is 3-16 on the road off a road win scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a loss. The Royals have dropped 22 of 28 on a Monday and 20 of 27 off a win. We will back Richard over Sparkman today in this early game. On Monday we have our 100% N.L. West Total Of the year with a perfect League Wide totals system headlining the MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on as we get off to a fast start in July. For the MLB Free Pick. Take Toronto. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2019)

Tuesday Triple Play power system card has 2 big 5* sides and the MLB Total of The Week. MLB SWEEPS on Monday. There is also a Copa America Soccer Play going.  Subway series comp below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are a nice dog here tonight and did manage to split with the Yankees in the Bronx in the first meeting. Tonight they catch the Yankees off a very satisfying weekend over Boston. NY could be flat here off the long trip back from London. Wheeler for the Mets is 4-0 in his last 4 home starts and has revenge on the Yankees from a loss in the Bronx a few weeks ago. Paxton has a dismal 5.96 road Era so we will take a shot with the Mets tonight. On Tuesday we have a Triple Play in MLB with the MLB Total of the week and 2 5* sides along with a Copa America Soccer play. MLB Sweeps on Monday.See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it the Mets. ROB V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2019)

4th of July MLB Power card is up with 3 big plays. Wednesday Top Play cashes big. Wimbledon comp play below


The Wimbledon round match play selection is on Kyrgios +5.5 on the game line at:11:30 eastern. Nadal has played Kyrgios 6 times in his career with each player winning 3 matches. However, while Nadal is 2-0 against him on clay he is just 1-3 against him on any other surface and has lost his only meting with him on grass which came right here in an upset with for Kyrgios 5 years ago. In the most recent meeting Kyrgios beat Nadal in Mexico earlier this year. This is a tough draw for Nadal in just the 2nd round and this should be a tight match. Nadal has better current for and probably wins but an upset would be no shock in what should be a solid match. Take Kyrgios at +5.5. On The 4th of July we have 3 big MLB System Plays uo. See at at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 5, 2019)

Friday card led by a Powerful MLB System pack including the A.L. Game of the Month. We also have our Canadian Football League Total of the Month backed with 2 big systems. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play for Friday is on Milwaukee at 7:05 eastern. The Brewers fit a solid 82% system that dates to 200 and involves road favorites off a1 run road favored loss that had 2 or less hits and are now playing a team off a hone win that scored 4 or less runs with no errors. The Brewers were stymied by the Reds and Castillo bit have taken 8 of 10 vs Pittsburgh this season. Davies makes the start for Milwaukee and has won the last 3 over the Pirates and 8 of 10 vs losing teams. Brault for the Pirates has lost 5 of 7 vs a winning team. Look for Milwaukee to take the opener. On Friday we have another big MLB Card after sweeping on Thursday. The lead play is the 100% American League Game Of the Month and the Canadian Football League Total of the Month. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the Friday free pick. Make it Milwaukee. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 6, 2019)

Saturday card has a tremendous MB TIER 1 Side Play, the MLB Total Of the week going in Mid Afternoon along with another Perfect CFL Totals system. Copa America Soccer comp below.

The Copa America Comp Play is on Argentina to secure third place in the Cop America Tournament. With or without Messi who could be rested for this one we like Argentina as they have more fire power and come off a tough loss to Brazil last out. Chile may not have much confidence as they came into this tournament with poor form and were handles very easily by a good but not great Peru squad.In regular time Chile have only won one of the last 33 meetings between the two sides in a run which stretches back to 1973. The last time these two met Chile prevailed on kicks. Argentina has the better team and form and we will back them here for 3rd place. On Saturday we have a big MLB Card led by an MLB TIER 1 Side, the MLB Total of the Week in afternoon action and a perfect Canadian Football League Totals System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Go with Argentina to secure 3rd place. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 12, 2019)

Back from the Break with a bang as we have a big 3 game card led by a rare 6* with 27-3 and 26-4 Back from the break specific systems. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Yankees on the run line at 7:10 eastern. The Yankees are a heavy favorite but we will try the run line as they fit a nice 26-4 System that pertains to winning home favorites with 4 days rest in July. The Yanks are 14-2 after allowing 2 or less runs and and have won 8 of 10 on Fridays. Toronto has lost 16 of 21 off a win, 13 of 16 in game 1 of a series and 7 of the last 9 vs division teams. They are 1-12 in the last 13 starts made by A. Sanchez. NY is 7-0 in division play with German on the mound and he has won 4 of 5 at home. Look for the Yankees to take the opener. On Friday we have a big Triple play power System back with our Exclusive back from the break systems. One is a big 6* Top play release. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and put the Power of this industry leading data on Your side. For the MLB Free play. Take the Yankees on the run line. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 13, 2019)

Saturday card has a Powerful MLB Platinum Supreme Top Play along with 63-11, 51-8 side plays and the 90% total of the week. Canadian Football League Play below.

The CFL Comp Play is on Calgary plus the points at 7:00 eastern. Calgary opened up getting 6 points and the line has come down to 4. The Stampeders fit a nice system that is 80-38 ats over the past few seasons. Calgary has won 6 straight in the series an has covered 6 of 9 in weeks 5-9. They have put up 28 or more in all 3 games this seasons. Hamilton has failed to cover 7 of 7 in July, 18 of 24 vs a winning team and 4 of 5 at home if the total is 52.5 to 56, as well as 11 of 15 on Saturdays. We will take the points in this one as our Free pick for Saturday and if the line creeps up to 6 or more we will make the Stampeders part of our unit rated card. On Saturday another Powerful Baseball Day is up and led by a Top Platinum Supreme move + 51-8.63-11 Side plays and pour 90% total of the week.. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump om. For the CFL Free Play. Take the Points with Calgary. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 14, 2019)

The Wimbledon Finals Selection is on Roger Federer +3 games at 9:30 eastern. 8 Time Champ Roger Federer will try and take out the #1 seed Novak Djokovic who has won the last 3 in the series but is only 2-1 vs Federer on grass and these two have played very tight matches. FED IS 32-4 of late and the Joker 28-6. Federer took down Nadal here gaining revenge for his French Open Finals loss and for the 2008 Wimbledon final in what many feel was the greatest match ever played. The Fact that Fed beat Nadal in 4 sets and did not have to play 5 grueling sets will help his recovery effort here at 37 years old. Rogers has not had a tough tournament and has breezed through mainly due to his excellent serve. He should have enough in the tank should this go the expected 5 sets. Novak Djokovic beat Bautista in the Semis in 4 sets and has been basically wearing down his opponents. He may do the same today but will face the toughest test yet, it will be interesting to see if he can raise his game against lesser opponents. He may very well win here but he can be beat and Federer has what it takes to do it. We will take Federer on the Game line at +3. RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 15, 2019)

Monday card has a 5* MLB Total from a 10-0 totals system and a 26-1 MLB Game Of the Month System side. MLB Top plays sweep on Sunday. MLB Comp Play below


The MLB Comp Play is on Milwaukee at 8:10 eastern. The Brewers are 10-1 at home vs a team with a .600 or better road win percentage and 7-1 at home vs a lefty. The Brewers are a workmanlike 20-7 on Mondays. The Braves have lost 4 of 5 here. Fried for Atlanta did not pitch well here earlier in the year. Houser for the Brewers has not been great either, However the Braves are in a solid plays against system that goes against road favorites here and hits over 80% long term. So we will back the Brewers. On Monday our lead play is a massive MLB Game of the Month from a 26-1 System. We also have a 5* Total from a rare system that is 10-0 since 2005. See us at golencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Milwaukee. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 16, 2019)

Tuesday card has our highest Rated 6* MLB Blowout system backed with a system that is perfect since 2004. We also have our MLB Total of the Week. MLB Comp play below


On Tuesday the MLB Comp play is on Oakland at 10:05 eastern. The Athletics are 14-0 as a home favorite in this range if they allowed 1 or no walks in their last game. Oakland fits a solid 90$ database system that pertains to home favorites off a 1 run -140 or higher home favored win scoring 4 or less runs vs a team off a +140 or higher road dog loss by 2 or more runs. Oakland has won 8 of 9 at home vs leftys, and 9-2 with rest. Seattle has lost 22 of 28 on the road vs a team with a winning home record, 16 of 21 with rest and 24 of 32 vs Division opponents. Mengden for Oakland is 5-1 and 4-0 vs losing teams. Oakland has a little pay back for a loss here to Gonzales and Seattle. Play on Oakland. On Tuesday we have a massive 6* Top play release that has a perfect system that wins by an average 5 runs per game since 2004. We also have our MLB Total of the week and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Oakland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2019)

Wednesday card has 3 big MLB Plays one is a Top Rated Platinum Supreme side, one is a 15-1 totals system and the other is perfect system dog. WNBA Comp below

The WNBA Comp play is on the Phoenix Mercury at 3:30 eastern. Phoenix has won and covered the last 3 at home in this series and has road favored loss revenge on Dallas. Phoenix has covered the last 4 with 2 days rest and 14 of 19 off a loss. Dallas is 0-15 straight up and 2-13 ats on the road which is significant given the fact that the winning team in this series is on a 16-0 spread run. Move on the Mercury in this one. On Hump day we have 3 more MLB Plays. The lead is an MLB Platinum Supreme move the others are a 5* Perfect System dog and a 15-1 Totals System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the WNBA Play. Take Phoenix. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2019)

Thursday card has 3MLB Power System plays and a 100% Canadian Football league System play. CFL Side on a 41-11 run. MLB Comp Play below


The MLB Comp play is on Minnesota at 8:10 eastern. The Twins have lost 3 straight for the first time this season. However they fit a nice system from the database tonight that plays on home favorites off . a-140 or higher home favored loss scoring 4 or less runs vs an opponent like Oakland that is off a home favored win by 5+ runs while scoring 10 or more runs.. Oakland is 0-4 as a road dog off a home win and they have Fiers and is elevated 5.76 road Era pitching tonight. Gibson for the Twins has been solid this season and has won his last 2 starts vs Oakland. Look for the Twins to bounce back. On Thursday we have a Powerful MLB Card with 3 big system plays up and a perfect System Canadian Football League play up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 19, 2019)

Friday we have our American League West Division Total of the Year and a powerful 5* Canadian Football League power system headlining a solid overall card. For our free play for Friday we will go with Tamp Bay on the run line at 7:10 eastern. The Rays swept the Whitesox on the road this year outscoring them 24-7. Chicago has lost 7 straight. The Rays fit a solid 82% system based on both teams playing off a road loss. Jump on tonight as we remain hot in bases and CFL Action. For the free play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Take Tampa Bay on the run line. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2019)

Saturday card has has the Canadian Football League Total Of The Year along with a MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Play. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Totals Play is on the Over in the Boston at Baltimore game tonight at 7:10 eastern. The Orioles blasted Boston last night in a game that went over. This one should as well as road teams with a 10+ total that lost by 5 or more runs as a road favorite of 200 or more are 84% over vs an opponent off a home dog win by 5 or more while scoring 10 or more. Balty has Eshelman going and he wont be in long against this lineup. Porcello for Boston has gone over in 7 of 9 on the road and 6 of 7 on Saturdays. The Sox have gone over 4 straight on Saturdays and the last 3 on the road when the total is 11 to 12. The Orioles are 5 of 7 at home vs a road team with a .600 or better road record and 14 of 18 as a home dog of +150 or more. Look for this one to play over tonight. On Saturday we have our 2019 CFL Total of the Year along with a Powerful Bases card led by the executive level MLB TIER 1 PLay. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the Free Pick. Play the Redsox and Orioles to play over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2019)

Monday card led by our American League Game of the Year backed with a Never lost system. We also have a 25-1 MLB Totals System. Comp Play in MLB Below

The MLB Comp Play is on Arizona on the run line at 9:40 eastern. Arizona should coast here as they are 6-0 vs A.L. teams and have won the last 5 here in the series with Baltimore. The Orioles fit a nasty database system that plays against road dogs of +140 or more that are off a +140 or more home dog win with 0 errors, vs an opponent off a home loss by 2+ runs like Arizona. These road teams lose over 90% of the time. Balty is a dismal 0-11 on the road of a home win and 14-51 in game 1 of a series. Ray for Arizona has won 6 of 7 in game 1 of a series and should out pitch Brooks and Baltimore. On Monday the American League Game of the year headlines with a rare undefeated system and we also have a 25-1 totals play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take Arizona -1.5 on the run line. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2019)

Tuesday MLB Card is up with a RARE 6* from a 52-5 system + the MLB Total of the week.. Monday A.L. Game Of the Year cashes big. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under in the San Diego at NY Game at 7:10 eastern. The Mets take on Paddack tonight who went 7+ scoreless earlier in the season. Paddack has a 0.93 Era in his last 3 starts has been solid but he wont get rookie of the year this year as that award will go to the Polar Bear Pete Alonso.  Vargas goes for the Mets in what could be his last start with the trade deadline looming. The Mets have stayed under in the last  12 home starts he has made as he has a superb 2.16 home Era. The Mets are 5 of 6 under vs N.L West teams and 6 of 6 off a road trip lasting 7+ days. The Padres are 9 of 10 under after scoring 5 or more runs, 6 of vs a lefty of late and 7 of 7 under on the road vs a winning home team. Play this game under the total..On Tuesday we have a RARE Top Rated 6* release from a 52-8 system and the MLB Total of the Week. Congrats to those with us on Monday cashing the A.L. Play of the year.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Mets and Padres under the total. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2019)

Hump day card has our TOP Rated MLB Platinum Supreme move tonight headlining the bases card. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB comp Totals play for hump day is on the under in the NYY at Minnesota game at 8:10 eastern. Solid pitching match here with Odorrizzi for the Twins and Happ for the Yankees. Odorrizzi has allowed just 1 run in his last 13 innings against NY and has gone under the last 5 home starts vs NY. Overall he has pitched under in 10 of his last 13 here at home. Happ has allowed just 3 runs in 12 inning of late vs the Twins and has gone under in 6 of 8 . Minnesota has gone under the total in 10 of 14 at home if the total is 10 or 10.5 and the last 7 times in game 3 of a series. Look for the Yankees and Twins to go under the total tonight. On Wednesday we have our top rated MLB Platinum Supreme move tonight going in MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Pay the Yankees and Twins under the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2019)

A.L. East Game of the Year goes tonight- with 100% Divisional System- CFL Play below

The CFL Totals System Play is on the under in the Toronto at Edmonton game. Rotation numbers 683/684 at 9:30 eastern. This game fits a powerful long term totals system we use that is 34-78 to the under in CFL Action for games in the first 16 weeks. In the series the last have gone under with just 31 and 37 points scored. Both teams have struggled to sustain a consistent offense this year as Edmonton averages 27 ppg while Toronto scored just 15 ppg. The Argos have gone under in 5 of 6 off a loss. The Eskimos are 4 of 4 under in Thursday games and 4 of 5 in July games. Play this one under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## okkkroniienko (Jul 26, 2019)

Some Really great information!
Thank You!


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2019)

Friday card has a 6* MLB Top Rated Play from a 16-0 System and a 94% MLB Totals System headlining a powerful 5 Game card-with 42-3, 55-6 and 10-1 systems MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the Tampa Bay Rays at 7:10 eastern. The Rays apply to a nice short sample road favored system for teams off a home win vs a team like Toronto off a home dog loss that had 4 or less hits. The Jays are 2-8 of late at home vs a winning team. Tampa is 7-1 as a road favorite off a home game. Yarbrough for Tamp has a 1.80 era in his 2 road starts. Waguespack for the Jays has a 6.30 Era in hi limited time up here. Tampa has won 7 of the last in 8 in the series. Rays over Jays tonight. On Friday we have a Rare 6* TOP play in MLB from a 16-0 System and a 94% MLB Totals System going late and headlining a solid 5 game card with 42-3 and 55-6 systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Take Tampa. RV- GC Sports


SU:    9-1 

Sep 16, 2004    box    Thu    away    Cubs    Kerry Wood - R    Reds    Josh Hancock - R    5-4    1    W    0.5    O    6-5    0-3    2-1    -220    8.5    9
Aug 31, 2009    box    Mon    away    Angels    Joe Saunders - L    Mariners    Lucas French - L    10-0    10    W    1.0    O    13-3    0-0    10-0    -145    9.0    9
May 25, 2012    box    Fri    away    Yankees    Ivan Nova - R    Athletics    Tyson Ross - R    6-3    3    W    1.5    O    12-7    0-1    5-0    -140    7.5    9
Aug 13, 2012    box    Mon    away    Phillies    Cole Hamels - L    Marlins    Nathan Eovaldi - R    4-0    4    W    -3.5    U    12-7    0-2    4-0    -160    7.5    9
Sep 26, 2013    box    Thu    away    Indians    Zach McAllister - R    Twins    Andrew Albers - L    6-5    1    W    3.0    O    11-13    0-2    5-0    -165    8.0    9
May 05, 2016    box    Thu    away    Mets    Jacob deGrom - R    Padres    Colin Rea - R    3-5    -2    L    1.0    O    4-11    1-0    0-5    -175    7.0    9
Sep 23, 2016    box    Fri    away    Mariners    James Paxton - L    Twins    Kyle Gibson - R    10-1    9    W    2.0    O    13-5    0-2    9-0    -160    9.0    9
Apr 21, 2017    box    Fri    away    Cubs    Jon Lester - L    Reds    Tim Adleman - R    6-5    1    W    2.5    O    10-10    0-0    1-3    -175    8.5    10+
Jun 01, 2018    box    Fri    away    Yankees    Sonny Gray - R    Orioles    Andrew Cashner - R    4-1    3    W    -5.0    U    12-5    0-0    3-1    -175    10.0    9
Sep 24, 2018    box    Mon    away    Indians    Corey Kluber - R    White Sox    Dylan Covey - R    4-0    4    W    -4.5    U    14-4    0-0    4-0    -275    8.5    9

Jul 26, 2019    box    Fri    away    Rays    Ryan Yarbrough - L    Blue Jays    Jacob Waguespack - R    -145    9.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2019)

Saturday card has Exclusive Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Play and our National League Total of the Month. Friday 6* Top play cashes out. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on Houston at 7:15 eastern. The Astros should bounce back here tonight after blowing the lead allowing 3 runs in the 8th inning in a 5-3 loss. That loss sets them up in a nice 14-3 system. . Houston has won 7 of 9 vs winning teams and 13 of 17 on Saturdays. They are 6-1 behind Cole vs a winning team and he is 5-1 on 4 days rest. Cole has won 3 of 4 here in St.Louis. The Cards have lost all 4 at home with Ponce Deleon and 10 of 15 at home vs a winning A.L. Team. With Houston 19-0 in game 2 or later of a series after George Springer went hitless we will Look for Houston to take this one. On Saturday we have our Exclusive MLB TIER 1 Executive Level play and the National League Total of the Month going. Friday 6* Top plays cashes out. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on.For the MLB Comp Play. Take Houston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2019)

Sunday card has a 5* Blowout and The ESPN Game of The Month tonight. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Minnesota at 2:10 eastern. The Twins are 23-8 on the road vs losing teams and should bounce back after last night loss. The Twins fit a solid 13-3 road warrior system and are 23-8 vs losing teams on the road. Minny is 3-0 as a road favorite off a road favored loss and 7-2 at Chicago with Gibson who is 6-1 vs the Division 8-2 on a Sunday. Covey for Chicago is 6-21 last 27 starts including 1-10 vs a winning team. The Sox are 2-12 as a home dog off a home dog win. Play on the Twins. On Sunday we have our ESPN Game of the Month and a big 5* 32-2 Blowout System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Make it Minnesota. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2019)

Tuesday MLB card led by the 7* 100% 2019 MLB Total Of The Year. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on Minnesota at 7:15 eastern. The Twins fit a solid 85% database system that pertains to road favorites off large road favored wins scoring 10 or more runs. The Twins have won 24 of 32 on the road vs losing teams. They have Odorizzi going and have won 6 of his last 8 road starts and 143 of 16 overall with him vs a team under .500. Miami has dropped 20 of 28 at home vs a team that is .600 or better on the road and they have lost 21 of 30 on Tuesdays, With Gallen going the Marlins have lost 4 of the last 5. Look for the Twins to take the opener. On Tuesday a powerful MLB Card is up and led by the 2019 7* MLB Total of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Make it Minnesota. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2019)

Thursday card up with a RARE 6* MLB Highest Rated Totals system. MLB Sweeps. We also have a 5* CFL Play and NFLX Hall Of Fame Game Selection. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the LA. Dodgers on the run line at 10:05 eastern. The Dodgers fit one of our solid power systems from the database that plays on home favorites off a road favored win by 2 or more vs a team off a home favored loss at -140 or more like the Padres.LA is 22-5 vs the Padres and 42-10 with Kershaw pitching and have won the last 4 vs a lefty. The Padres have lost 7 of 9 vs winning teams 41 of 58 vs a lefty and 7 of 8 in game 1 of a series. Lucchese has dropped 5 of his last 6 and the last 4 with 5 days rest. Look for LA to coast in this one. On Thursday we have a huge card after sweeping on Wednesday. We have the NFLX Triple angle play, a 6* MLB Highest rated Totals system and a 5* Canadian Football League Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Dodgers on the run line. RV- GC SPORTS


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2019)

Triple 5* Friday is up with 2 big MLB Plays and a Canadian Football league side. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Friday is on the NY Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets have won 7 straight including a sweep last week to these same Struggling pirates. NY fits a solid system that pertains to road favorites that won as a heavy road favorite by 2 or more runs and scored 4 or less runs vs a team like the Pirates that scored 2 or less in a road dog loss. Matz is on the mound for the Mets and he had a complete game shout over the Pirates last out and he has won 9 of 12 as . road favorite.He is 6-1 with 5 days rest. Trevor Williams goes the pirates and they have lost 4 of his last 5 starts. Pittsburgh has lost 6 straight to a lefty and 20 of the last 28 overall The Mets are hot right now look for them to continue to play solid all around ball. Make it the Mets tonight.On Friday we storm into the weekend with 3 big 5* top plays 2 in ML and one in the CL where are sides are on a 42-13 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on The NY. Mets. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2019)

Saturday card led by our 2019 Canadian Football League Game of the Year and an Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Release and more. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Phillies on the Run line at -1.5 runs at 7:05 eastern. The Phils fit a solid 80% system here tonight and they have Nola going. Philly has won 28 of 39 here with Nola and 5 of 6 when he pitches on Saturdays. Chicago has lost 22 of 27 on the road vs N.L. Teams and 21 of 27 on the road vs a righty. They have Detwiler and his 6+ Era on the mound. With the Phils at 21-5 at home vs a team that wins less than 40% f their road game we will Play on Philadelphia tonight. On Saturday we are releasing our 2019 Canadian Football League Game of the Year backed with a Perfect system and a solid Bases card led by an Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Phillies on the run line. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2019)

Sunday MLB Card led by the Red Circle Revenge Play of the Year with a an undefeated Database system. Triple Perfect ESPN Totals Play in later action. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Minnesota -1.5 run at 2:10 eastern. The Twins fit a solid last game of series system and an August specific power system. They have destroyed losing teams this year and have won 7 of 9 at home with Odorizzi and the last 5 with him against losing teams. He has won his last 2 here vs KC. The Royals counter with Keller who has dropped 6 of 8 with 5 days rest and 8 of 12 on the road. The Royals have lost 26 of 36 on Sundays and are a lousy 36-96 vs winning teams. Minnesota has won 9 of 11 here vs KC. On Sunday we have our revenge Game of the Year going in baseball headlining a powerful card with the triple perfect ESPN Totals play going later on. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Twins at -1.5 runs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 5, 2019)

Double 5* Monday card has a 5* Blowout with a 17-0 System and a Perfect Dog system headlining a 3 game card.MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on the Under in the St. Louis at LA. Dodgers game at 10:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that pertains to home favorites off a high scoring home favored win like LA vs an opponent like St. Louis off a low scoring road loss. In the Series here these two have gone under in 6 of 7. The Cards are 13 of 19 under in game 1 of a series and 4-0 vs N.L, West teams. They have played under in 4 of 5 on the road with Wacha Pitching, The Dodgers have Gonsolin called up to make the start and they have gone under in 9 of 12 on Mondays and the last 4 vs a pitcher with a 1.30 or higher WHIP. Look for this game to stay under. ON Monday we start the week big with a 3 game card that has 2 5* Plays, one is a 17-0 Blowout System the other a Never lost dog system that is very rare. TOP play cashes out on Sunday,See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play the Cardinals and Dodgers under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 6, 2019)

Tuesday card has a Rare 6* MLB Blowout system that has won by an average 4 runs per game since 2004, we also have a Late night Bailout banger in what shapes up to be another Solid MLB Card.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are rolling right now and have pulled over .500 with a sweep in a Double header over Miami on Monday.The Mets are 18-0 at -130 or higher if they were a home favorite in lat game and opponent's starter has an Era of 4 or higher in game 2 or later of a series The Mets apply to a nice 32-12 system based on that come from behind 1 run win. So we will back them here despite the high line. They are 9-1 off a win and have won 8 of 9 at home vs a team that is .400 or less. Miami has lost last 6 here, 23 of 31 on Tuesdays and 20 of 26 after losing the first 2 games of a series. Yamamoto has been good for Miami but Wheeler for the Mets has won 6 of 7 here 6 of 8 vs losing teams and 4 of 5 vs Miami. Mets continue to roll tonight. On Tuesday a TOP Play MLB Card is up and led by a 6* Rare Blowout system that is perfect the last 15 seasons, we another late night Banger and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on New York. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2019)

> Thursday card has 3 Powerful NFL Preseason week 1 specific system plays, 2 sides and a total and a rare 6* 24-0 MLB Blowout System. MLB Comp Play below
> 
> The MLB Comp plays is on San Diego at 10:10 eastern. The Padres fit a solid system that plays on home teams off a road favored loss scoring 2 or less runs on 5+ hits vs an opponent off a road dog loss by 5+ runs like Colorado.The Rockies have Gray going and he has allowed 7 runs in 12 innings in his last 2 starts vs the Padres. Lauer goes for San Diego and he has a superb 2.66 home Era. Colorado has lost 16 of 21 on the road and 10 of 11 vs a lefty. Look for the Padres to take the opener. On Thursday we have 3 week 1 specific NFLX System plays, 2 sides and a total as well as a rare 24-0 MLB 6* Top Play. MLB Top plays sweep on Wednesday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take San Diego. RV- GC Sports


http://www.bettorschat.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2247439&noquote=1


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2019)

Friday card has the 100% MLB Total Of The Month with a huge system that wins by over 3 runs per game and a Pair of NFL Preseason Week 1 Power Systems. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Pirates on the run line at +1.5 runs. The Cardinals fit a system that is 2-10 straight up and 0-12 on the run line playing against home teams off a 1 run road dog loss scoring 2 or less runs if they are taking on a team off a home fog loss that scored 4 or less runs like the Pirates. Pittsburgh has been decent here winning 4 of 6 vs St. Louis. We will take a shot with the Pirates and Archer over The Cardinals and Hudson. On Friday we have a pair of NFL Week Power Systems Plays and the MLB Total OF the Month headlining a powerful Friday card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we get the weekend started off fast. For the MLB Comp Play. Take the Pirates on the run line at +1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2019)

Saturday card has a Huge MLB Tier 1 Executive level move headlining a powerful MLB Card. In Preseason action we have our Game of the Week from a solid week 1 specific system. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Kansas City at 6:10 eastern. The Royals have not done much right this season but they are 6-0 with Carapazza behind the plate and the road team i on a 7-1 run with him behind the dish. Detroit fit a an 80% play against system for home favorites off a +140 or more home dog win scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a -140 or more road favored loss scoring 2 or less. The Tigers have lost 41 of 51 , 12 of 16 vs a lefty and 11 of 12 with Turnbull pitching. In a game between two bad teams we will take the dog. Play on KC. On Saturday a big MLB Card takes center stage and is led by a massive MLB TIER 1 Executive level Masterpiece play. In NFL Action we have our Power System Play of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play on Kansas City. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2019)

Sunday card has a big 5* on ESPN Sunday night Baseball and an early MLB Top Platinum Supreme open ender. MLB Comp Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Over in the LA. Angels at Boston game at 1:10 eastern. Boston has now flown over in 14 of 15 at home with a total of 11 or more. The Angels are 5 of 7 over on the road with a total or 11 or more. The Angels have gone over 9 of 12 vs A.L. East teams and 6 of 8 in game 4 of a series. It could be a long day as they have Sandoval starting at a tough venue. The Redsox are 26 of 36 over vs a losing team, 20 of 27 at home, including 4 of 5 vs a lefty. Boston has gone over 5 straight vs a pitcher with a WHIP of 1.15 or less. Cashner for Boston has gone over in 9 of 11 at home. Look for this game to play overt the total. On Sunday in early action we have a TOP Rated MLB Platinum Supreme Open ender headlining and they the 5* ESPN Power System Play late. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Take Boston and LA Over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2019)

Tuesday card has Our 7* MLB Game Of The Year backed with a Never lost Database system and several top angles. MLB Free Play below



The MLB free Play is on the Phillies. Game 904 at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice system for home team off a road loss by 2 or more runs while scoring 5+ runs on 10+ hits vs an opponent like the Cubs that are off a road dog win by 2 or more runs also scoring 5+ runs on 10+ hits. These teams win 83% since 2004. The Phillies are 8-1 on Tuesdays and have won 31 of 45 at home vs a lefty. They are 31-6 at home vs a road team with a .400 or less win percentage. The Cubs are 1-11 on the road off a road win, 1-5 on the road vs a lefty and 1-7 on Tuesdays. Quintana for the Cubs has lost his last 3 here and 7 of 9 as a road dog. Vargas has won 4 of 5 vs the Cubs. Look for the Phillies to take the opener. On Tuesday we are releasing our 7* MLB Game Of the Year backed with a Tremendous Undefeated System that dates to 2004. Jump on tonight see us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook.For the MLB Free Play tonight. Take the Phils. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## JulsYa (Aug 14, 2019)

Informative!


----------



## golden contender (Aug 15, 2019)

Thursday card has a RARE 6* Undefeated Top play system headlining the MLB Cards and Double System NFLX 5* With week2 specific system. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp play is on the Reds at 7:10 eastern. The Reds were blasted by Washington and now qualify in a solid 88% system that plays on home favorites off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs despite scoring 5 or more runs vs a team like St. Louis playing off a road game. The Reds are 9-3 at -150 or more and have won the last 4 at home vs a righty. The Cards are 0-4 vs a starter with a WHIP of 1.15 or less and have lost 9 of 12 as a road dog in this range. Wacha has lost 5 of 7 on the road and Sonny Gray is 7-0 at home vs a winning team and 9-1 vs N.L . Central teams. Play on Cincy. On Tuesday we nailed our Play of the year in MLB and Yesterday a big Platinum supreme. Tonight the MLKB Headliner is a Rare 6* Top play from a 100% League Wide system. We also have a Double System dominator in NFL Preseason action with week 2 specific systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on as we look to stay hot. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Reds. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2019)

Friday card has our Perfect System MLB Total of the Month and a massive 5* Diamond cutter Blowout system and 34-2 Dominator. The NFL Preseason card is up and has a powerful totals Play. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp Play is on the LA. Dodgers at 7;20 eastern. The Dodgers fit a nice system here tonight that lays on road teams that lost as a -200 or higher road favorite despite scoring 5 or more runs vs a team like the Braves coming off a loss. This system has cashed 82% long term. This is a nice battle of 2 first place teams and Maeda has pitched well vs the Braves. Look for the Dodgers to bounce back tonight. On Friday we have a big MLB Card up led by the MLB Total of the Month and big MLB Blowout System side. We also have a powerful NFL Card up with an Undefeated week 2 totals angle. We also have a 34-2 Dominator system added to th card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on now and start the weekend off fast. For the MLB Free la tonight. Play on the Dodgers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2019)

Saturday the NFL Preseason Game of the Month headlines a powerful NFL Card and our Executive Level MLB TIER 1 Play leads the Bases card. MLB Comp Play below




The MLB Comp Play is on the Over in the Detroit at Tampa game at 6:10 eastern. We have a nice 87% totals system that plays over for Home favorites of 200 or more like Tampa that lost by 2 or more runs as a 200+ favorite last out and the opponent is off a road dog win and scored 2 or less in the win.. The Tigers have gone over in 4 of 5 vs leftys and the Rays are 7 of 7 over in game 2 of a series. The Tigers are 5 of 6 over on the road with Zimmerman and have gone over 5 straight when he has 12+ days of rest in between starts. Yarborough for the Rays has a 5.68 home Era so we will back the over 8.5 runs here. On Saturday we have a powerful NFL Card ld by the Game of the Month. In Bases we have our MLB TIER 1 Executive Level masterpiece play headlining the MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Play Detroit and Tampa over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunday card has an MLB Platinum Supreme Top Play Headlining the bases card as well as our Triple perfect NFLX Total Of the Month. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the NY. Mets at 2:10 eastern. The Mets have won 17 of 22 as a road favorite of 140 or more off a win. KC has lost 34 of 45 as a home dog of 140 or higher. For a league Wide system we see that road favorites of 140+ that won as a 200+ road favorites and scored 4 or less runs are 23-3 since 2005 vs an opponent off a hoe dog loss that had 1 or no errors and scored 2 or less runs. Wheeler for the Mets has won 6 of 8 as a road favorite and Sparkman for KC has lost 4 of 6 at home. Look for The Mets to take the rubber game. On Sunday we have a rare MLB Platinum Supreme 1/1 Top Play headlining the MLB Card and pr NFLX Preseason total of the month with 3 perfect Angles. MLB Top Play cashes big again on Saturday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Make it the Mets. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 19, 2019)

Monday night NFLX Top rated Play with 3 perfect Systems and Angles + MLB Perfect System Total of The Week. MLB Comp Play below


The MLB Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. Rays a big favorite here but they fit a system that has won all 9 times since 2004. We are playing on home teams off a home game where they scored 5 or more runs and the total was 8 or less, vs an opponent off a road dog win in a game where the total was 10 or higher. Tampa has won 10 of 13 on Mondays. Seattle has lost 26 of 34 as a dog of 150 or higher and all 6 road games where the total was 8 or 8.5. The Mariners have dropped 16 of 20 vs winning teams. Mckay should pitch well against this lineup and Gonzales for Seattle has lost his last 4 on the road. Tame Tampa Bay. On Monday we have a TOP Rated NFLX Triple perfect System play and our 100% MLB Total of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Play on the Rays. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2019)

Tuesday MLB Card is up and has a big perfect system top play. We also have a 23-1 WNBA Power Play and more. MLB Comp play below

The MLB comp at 7;10 eastern is on the NY. Mets as a nice dog here.. The Mets are 5-0 vs a starter with a WHIP of 1.15 or less and have won 10 of 11 after scoring 5+ runs. They are 22-5 vs a righty and 4-1 with rest. Cleveland is a lousy 18-42 on the road vs a winning N.L. Team and 8-20 on the road vs a lefty on the road vs N.L teams. They have lost 7 of 10 in the series. Matz for the Mets has won 9 of 11 at home and 6 of 8 with 5 days rest.. Home teams off a 5+ run -140 or higher road favored win are 6-0 since 2004 if they scored 10 or more runs and are taking on a team that also was a road favorite in their last game. Make it the Mets and Matz. On Tuesday another big mLB Card is up and led by a top 5* side. There is also a 23-2 WNBA Power Play going. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB free play. We will give the Mets a shot as a nice dog tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## Makemoneybtc (Aug 21, 2019)

golden contender said:


> Tuesday MLB Card is up and has a big perfect system top play. We also have a 23-1 WNBA Power Play and more. MLB Comp play below
> 
> The MLB comp at 7;10 eastern is on the NY. Mets as a nice dog here.. The Mets are 5-0 vs a starter with a WHIP of 1.15 or less and have won 10 of 11 after scoring 5+ runs. They are 22-5 vs a righty and 4-1 with rest. Cleveland is a lousy 18-42 on the road vs a winning N.L. Team and 8-20 on the road vs a lefty on the road vs N.L teams. They have lost 7 of 10 in the series. Matz for the Mets has won 9 of 11 at home and 6 of 8 with 5 days rest.. Home teams off a 5+ run -140 or higher road favored win are 6-0 since 2004 if they scored 10 or more runs and are taking on a team that also was a road favorite in their last game. Make it the Mets and Matz. On Tuesday another big mLB Card is up and led by a top 5* side. There is also a 23-2 WNBA Power Play going. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB free play. We will give the Mets a shot as a nice dog tonight. RV- GC Sports


Really nice pick and it was a great odd for this match. Mets lead the offense in this match and they are leading 8-2 in the 8th inning.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2019)

Rob Vinciletti: 2019-20 College Footballs Dazzling Dozen

In this Piece World Renowned Analyst Rob Vinciletti Previews the Top 12 College Football teams for this Upcoming season and looks at top Power Angle that applies to each squad.

1. Clemson- The National Champs are stacked again this season and Dabo Swinney has Top QB Trevor Lawrence at the helm along with 8 returning starters on offense. They will have a bullseye on their back this year but could be undefeated in their final game at South Carolina where they have failed to cover 5 of the last 6 trips. When all is said and done we may see them in the Championship game once again.

2- Alabama- The Tide return 12 starters from last years team and should be a force once again. They have lost just 4 games over the last 4 years. The pack is narrowing on them and they will have a few tough games this year one of which will be against a 10 win LSU team that is loaded on both sides of the ball. The Tide could make it back to the championship game but this wont be an undefeated team. Alabama has failed to cover their last game 6 straight years.

3. Ohio St- Urban Meyer is gone and so is QB Dwayne Haskins, RB Mike Weber and WR Parris Campbell. However add coach Ryan Day and QB Justin Fields from Georgia and they might be even better on offense. Their defense will be much improved with J.K. Dobbins and DE Chase Young as they have 9 starters back on the stop unit. All of their tougher games come at home. However they must be very careful in their final game at Michigan as they go into a major revenge game.

4.Georgia-The Bulldogs have 13 starters back and ended the season with a sour taste in their mouth blowing a lead vs Alabama and then losing to Texas. They should be back and stronger than ever this year. QB Jake Fromm could make a big run for the Heisman and he will have a huge weapon in RB D'Andre Swift in the backfield. The only question is whether they can get past Alabama. A key spot for them in the season finale at Georgia Tech where they have covered 10 straight.

5.Oklahoma- The Sooners will stand tall once again in the BIG 12 and have a chance to have a prolific offense with Jalen Hurts at the helm. They return 9 starters on defense but they will have to really improve on that side of the ball and cant have another season where they allow 450+ yards per game. We like their chance at home vs Texas Tech where they have covered 3 straight and are 11-0 ats at home before 2+ road games.

6. Michigan. The Wolverines have 13 starters back from a solid 10 win team. They have a tough schedule once again but we know for sure they will be up for their last home game against Ohio St as they have 23 point revenge in that one and were not happy about allowing 62 points to their arch rival.

7. LSU- The Tigers may finally have a potent offense to go with the solid defense. They have Former New Orleans Saints offensive assistant Joe Brady in he fold and he will be in charge of the passing game and be the receivers coach. That should really help QB Joe Burrow. The team overall is Loaded with 8 starters back on both sides of the ball as they won 10 games last year. We will be backing them at home in a big revenge spot vs Florida.
8. Florida- The Gators came out of nowhere last year winning 10 games and bouncing back from a 4-7 year. They will be tough again this year under coach Dan Mullen and they have a red circle game at Kentucky as they have home loss revenge and have covered 5 of 6 there.

9. Texas- The Longhorns only have 8 starters back from last years 10 win team but QB Sam Ehlinger will have some of the best numbers in the country. They will have to overcome inexperience on both the offensive and defensive lines but should still be a force in the big 12. We will be looking at them hard vs Oklahoma as they have Playoff loss revenge.

10. Notre Dame- The Irish bring back 13 starters from last years 12 win team. The only loss coming at the hands of Clemson. If they can get past Georgia and Michigan, both of which are road games they can be right in the mix again. We like their chances at home vs USC where they have covered 3 straight vs the Trojans and 5 of 6 at home vs PAC 12 Schools.

11. Texas A@M- The Aggies did well winning 9 games under Jimbo Fisher. They will be a solid squad this year but they will be tested early with a road game at Clemson and later on with road games at LSU and Georgia as well as a home game with Alabama. They have 11 starter back and will either be real good or could fall off to a .500 team if things dont break their way.

12. Oregon- The Ducks won 9 games last season and will be Washington’s biggest threat in the Pac-12. They need Qb Herbert to stay healthy. They are loaded on both sides of the ball with 17 starters back and could better this rating. We will be looking at them hard when they play with home loss revenge at Stanford.

In closing we hope you enjoyed the Analysis and will be with us for another superb season in college football. Rob is the Only 2 time overall seasonal leader in combined football. Be sure to check his page daily for free selections and analysis in all major sports as he continues to use the most powerful and cutting edge data in the industry. Best of luck and enjoy this upcoming season, Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2019)

Thursday card has TOP NFL Preseason Power pack with Week 3 specific systems, 2 of the games are rated 5*. In bases we have the American League Game of the Month headlining. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Thursday is to play the Over in the Tampa Bay at Baltimore game at 7:10 eastern. This game should post over 9.5 runs as 14 of the last 20 in the series have gone over and we note from the database that Road favorites of 200 or higher have gone over the total the last 10 times if both teams scored 5+ runs at home last out. Tampa has gone over in 5 of 6 on the road vs a righty and 8 of the last 8 Divisional games. Balty has flown over 9 of 11 on Thursday and 17 of 24 as a home dog of 175 or more. Wojciehowski for the Orioles has a 6.28 Era over his last 3 starts and Yarbrough has lost his last 3. The Birds are 20 of the last 30 over vs a winning team. Play this one over the total. On Thursday we have top NFL Preseason card up led by 2 big 5* week 3 system plays and 100% American league Game of the Month leading the way in MLB Action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on tonight and cash out. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2019)

Saturday Triple Pack 2 NFLX Totals and NCAAF Florida at Miami on ESPN. MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Headlines bases. CFL Play below.

The CFL comp Totals Play is on the Under in the Hamilton at British Columbia game at 10:00 eastern. This game fits a perfect totals system that pertains to non conference road favorites in games played on a Saturday. The system is perfect to then under since 2009. BC has played under the last 2 as a home dog in this range, 8 of 8 vs a winning team and 9 of 10 in August games. They have trouble scoring at just 15 points per game at home and will struggle once again against a Hamilton defense that allows just 20 points per game on the road. Hamilton has played under in 6 of 8 on Turf, 4 of 5 off a win and 4 of 5 vs non conference teams. Look for this game to stay under. On Saturday we have ESPN Miami vs Florida side, an MLB Executive level TIER 1 Play and 2 Powerful Week NFLX Totals. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play take Hamilton and BC Under tonight. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2019)

Sunday Card has our 2019 NFL Preseason Game of the Year from a 17-0 System, we also have the ESPN MLB Total of the Month headlining a powerful MLB Card. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on the Phillies on the run line at 1:10 eastern. The Phillies fit an undefeated system here that has cashed 81% on the run line and pertains to large road favorites off a blowout road wins. Miami has lost 17 of 22 . Today they have to face Nola who has held then to 2 or less runs in 6 straight starts. Miami has won the last 2 vs Philly when Hernandez is on the mound but that should change here today as Philly takes the finale by more than a run.On Sunday we have our NFL Preseason Game of the Year up and with a 17-0 system. We also have the ESPN MLB Total of the Month headlining the Bases card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the LB Free pick. Play on the Phillies -1.5 runs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2019)

Tuesday card has 3 big MLB Top plays including a rare Perfect System 6* Top Play and our Top rated MLB Total of the Month. MLB on a 5-0 Run. Comp Play below

The MLB comp Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets have lost 3 straight here but should bounce back against a Cubs team that has lost 26 of 38 on the road, 8 of 10 on Tuesdays, 6 of 7 vs winning teams and the last 6 vs N.L East teams.. NY has won 24 of 29 vs a righty and 11 of 13 at home vs rightys. The Mets are 6-1 1 on Tuesdays and have won both of M. Stromans home starts since the trade.. Darvish is 1-8 on the road and has lost 6 of 7 with 5 days rest. He is 1-3 vs the Mets. For our Database system we see that home favorites off a home loss that scored 4 or less runs are 12-0 if the total is 8 or higher and the opponent scored 5 or more runs in a home dog loss with 1 or no errors since 2004. Look for the Mets to take the opener, On Tuesday we have 3 bigs up including a top rated 6* Perfect System side and a pair of MLB Totals. One has cashed every time since 2004 the other has lost just once. See us at goldencontneder@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Make it the Mets. See the system below. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU:    12-2 --- subset- System 12-0 if total 8 or more

Date    Link    Day    Site    Team    Starter    Opp    Starter    Final    SUm    W/L    OUm    O/U    Hits    Errors    BL    Line    Total    Innings

Aug 03, 2004    box    Tue    home    Giants    Noah Lowry - L    Reds    Cory Lidle - R    11-0    11    W    1.5    O    15-3    1-1    11-0    -135    9.5    9
Aug 16, 2004    box    Mon    home    Red Sox    Derek Lowe - R    Blue Jays    Justin Miller - R    8-4    4    W    2.0    O    10-6    2-1    4-0    -220    10.0    9
Apr 08, 2005    box    Fri    home    Giants    Noah Lowry - L    Rockies    Jeff Francis - L    10-8    2    W    9.5    O    14-9    1-0    6-2    -150    8.5    9
Apr 29, 2005    box    Fri    home    Indians    CC Sabathia - L    Royals    Zack Greinke - R    6-0    6    W    -2.0    U    11-3    1-2    6-0    -175    8.0    9
Apr 21, 2006    box    Fri    home    Dodgers    Odalis Perez - L    Diamondbacks    Orlando Hernandez - R    6-3    3    W    0.5    O    11-8    1-0    4-0    -150    8.5    9
May 12, 2009    box    Tue    home    Phillies    Chan Ho Park - R    Dodgers    Clayton Kershaw - L    5-3    2    W    -2.0    U    6-11    0-1    3-1    -115    10.0    9
Jun 28, 2010    box    Mon    home    Giants    Barry Zito - L    Dodgers    Chad Billingsley - R    2-4    -2    L    -1.5    U    9-9    0-0    1-2    -115    7.5    9
Sep 27, 2010    box    Mon    home    Padres    Tim Stauffer - R    Cubs    Carlos Zambrano - R    0-1    -1    L    -5.5    U    4-7    0-0    0-1    -140    6.5    9
May 16, 2011    box    Mon    home    Rays    David Price - L    Yankees    AJ Burnett - R    6-5    1    W    3.0    O    9-7    1-1    1-4    -142    8.0    9
May 13, 2013    box    Mon    home    Tigers    Anibal Sanchez - R    Astros    Bud Norris - R    7-2    5    W    1.0    O    9-7    0-0    5-1    -315    8.0    9
Jun 01, 2015    box    Mon    home    Astros    Brett Oberholtzer - L    Orioles    Ubaldo Jimenez - R    5-2    3    W    -1.0    U    9-7    0-0    3-1    -110    8.0    9
Aug 26, 2016    box    Fri    home    Blue Jays    Francisco Liriano - L    Twins    Pat Dean - L    15-8    7    W    13.0    O    15-9    1-2    10-1    -240    10.0    9
Aug 26, 2016    box    Fri    home    Diamondbacks    Braden Shipley - R    Reds    Brandon Finnegan - L    4-3    1    W    -3.0    U    7-12    0-0    1-1    -127    10.0    10+
Aug 18, 2017    box    Fri    home    Astros    Dallas Keuchel - L    Athletics    Sean Manaea - L    3-1    2    W    -4.5    U    7-5    0-1    3-0    -220    8.5    9

Aug 27, 2019    box    Tue    home    Mets    Marcus Stroman - R    Cubs    Yu Darvish - R    -110    8.5


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2019)

*HUMP DAY PLATINUM SUPREME 1/1 in MLB ACTIOn*

Hump day card led by a massive MLB Platinum Supreme masterpiece Side play. we also have our Thursday NFLX Power System Plays out. MLB Comp Totals Play below


The MLB Comp Play on Wednesday is on the Under in the Baltimore at Washington game at 7:05 eastern. These two have gone under in 5 straight. The Nats have Scherzer back and he has gone under the last 4 home starts vs Baltimore. Asher Wojohowski for Balty pitched well allowing 3 runs in 5+ innings last month with 7 k/s against the Nationals. He has pitched under in 3 of his last 4. The Orioles are 7 of 8 of under overall and 6 of 7 vs the N.L. East. Washington has gone under in 27 of 33 vs rightyts in inter league games and the last 5 vs a team playing under .400. Look for this game to stay lower scoring tonight. On Hump day we have big MLB Card led by a huge Platinum Supreme side. We are also releasing our NFLX Preseason Plays for Thursday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we remain hot in bases. For the MLB Free play. Take the Orioles and Nationals to play under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2019)

Thursday card has 3 NFL Preseason week 4 plays one is a top rated 6* from a 13-0 system dating to 1993, we also have a Week 1 College Football Power System Side and MLB which is on a 10-1 run. XXX Large card tonight. Comp Play below

The College football comp play for Thursday is on Wagner plus the points at 7:05 eastern. The Seahawks have a new look offense led by Christian Alexander is a graduate transfer quarterback from Florida International University. Alexander stepped in after an injury and led FIU to a 2018 Bahamas Bowl win, passing for 209 yards and a touchdown along with 83 rushing yards. Wagner has 6 starters back on defense.The defense is led by linebacker Cam Gill, one of the top linebackers in the FCS. Connecticut should be better than last years 1 win team as they bring back 19 starters. However the line is a bit high here and the Huskies are 1-18 to the spread as a favorite since 2012. We will take the points in what could be a closer game than expected. On Thursday we have 3 Big NFLX Week 4 system plays one is a rare 6* with a 13-0 system dating to 1993 , the others are 5* with 90+% systems. We also have a powerfull late week 1 College football system plays and another TOP MLB Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College free play. We will take a shot with Wagner plus the points. See Connecticut record as a favorite below. RV- GC Sports

SU: 9-10-0 
ATS: 1-18-0 Q3 Q4 Final
Team 39.8 148.8 31.2 229.9 18.4 1.7 4.5 8.2 5.1 5.1 22.8
Opp 35.8 150.3 31.0 218.1 16.6 1.2 6.4 6.4 5.4 5.9 24.3

Date Link Day Week Season Team Opp Site Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 Final Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Sep 22, 2012 box Saturday 4 2012 CON WMCH away 0-3 7-14 7-7 10-6 24-30 -1.0 41.0 -6 -7 13 3.0 10.0 L L O 0
Sep 29, 2012 box Saturday 5 2012 CON BUF home 3-7 14-0 7-7 0-3 24-17 -16.5 42.5 7 -9.5 -1.5 -5.5 4.0 W L U 0
Oct 13, 2012 box Saturday 7 2012 CON TEM home 14-0 0-7 0-0 0-7 14-17 -5.0 41.0 -3 -8 -10 -9.0 -1.0 L L U 1
Aug 29, 2013 box Thursday 1 2013 CON TWSN home 7-7 3-6 0-6 8-14 18-33 -16.5 47.5 -15 -31.5 3.5 -14.0 17.5 L L O 0
Sep 28, 2013 box Saturday 5 2013 CON BUF away 3-14 9-14 0-6 0-7 12-41 -1.0 48.5 -29 -30.0 4.5 -12.8 17.2 L L O 0
Oct 12, 2013 box Saturday 7 2013 CON SFL home 3-7 7-3 0-0 0-3 10-13 -4.5 40.0 -3 -7.5 -17.0 -12.2 -4.8 L L U 0
Sep 06, 2014 box Saturday 2 2014 CON STBR home 3-10 9-0 7-0 0-6 19-16 -16.5 41.5 3 -13.5 -6.5 -10.0 3.5 W L U 0
Nov 08, 2014 box Saturday 11 2014 CON ARMY neutral 0-7 7-7 0-7 14-14 21-35 -4.0 48.5 -14 -18 7.5 -5.2 12.8 L L O 0
Dec 06, 2014 box Saturday 15 2014 CON SMU home 6-6 14-0 0-14 0-7 20-27 -12.5 44.5 -7 -19.5 2.5 -8.5 11.0 L L O 0
Sep 12, 2015 box Saturday 2 2015 CON ARMY home 3-3 9-7 7-0 3-7 22-17 -7.0 47.0 5 -2 -8 -5.0 -3.0 W L U 0
Oct 10, 2015 box Saturday 6 2015 CON CFL away 9-3 14-0 17-0 0-10 40-13 -1.5 39.0 27 25.5 14 19.8 -5.8 W W O 0
Oct 17, 2015 box Saturday 7 2015 CON SFL home 0-0 3-7 10-14 7-7 20-28 -1.0 45.0 -8 -9 3 -3.0 6.0 L L O 0
Nov 07, 2015 box Saturday 10 2015 CON TLN away 7-0 0-3 0-0 0-0 7-3 -5.0 44.5 4 -1 -34.5 -17.8 -16.8 W L U 0
Sep 01, 2016 box Thursday 1 2016 CON MAIN home 0-7 7-0 7-7 10-7 24-21 -27.0 3 -24 W L 0
Sep 17, 2016 box Saturday 3 2016 CON VIR home 0-3 3-7 0-0 10-0 13-10 -3.5 48.0 3 -0.5 -25 -12.8 -12.2 W L U 0
Sep 24, 2016 box Saturday 4 2016 CON SYR home 0-14 14-3 3-7 7-7 24-31 -3.0 58.0 -7 -10 -3 -6.5 3.5 L L U 0
Aug 31, 2017 box Thursday 1 2017 CON HC home 7-3 0-17 7-0 13-0 27-20 -24.0 60.0 7 -17 -13 -15.0 2.0 W L U 0
Sep 24, 2017 box Sunday 4 2017 CON ECAR home 7-21 7-6 17-14 7-0 38-41 -4.5 65.0 -3 -7.5 14 3.2 10.8 L L O 0
Sep 15, 2018 box Saturday 3 2018 CON URI home 14-7 28-21 7-14 7-7 56-49 -8.0 61.5 7 -1.0 43.5 21.2 22.2 W L O 0

Aug 29, 2019 Thursday 1 2019 CON WAG home -18.5


----------



## golden contender (Aug 31, 2019)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 College Football side and 3 More Best Bets including Oregon at Auburn. All from powerful week 1 systems. We also have Another big MLB Card up which swept last night. NCAAF Comp Play below


The College Football Comp Play is on Akron plus the 19 points at noon eastern. In this game we have a nice system that has hit 30 of 38 times long term by playing against game 1 favorites of 10 or more that won 5 or less last season vs a team that won 4 or more. Which play against Illinois here today. Illinois has failed to cover 4 straight as a favorite and barely beat MAC Conference Kent last season in their opener as an 18 point favorite as they have now failed to cover 10 of 13 vs MAC teams and the last 5 in August games. Akron has covered the last 2 as a road dog of 17 to 21 so we will play on them to keep it closer than expected. On Saturday we storm into labor day weekend with a Big College Football card led by an Executive level masterpiece, Oregon vs Auburn and 2 more Best bets. We also have another big MLB Card after sweeping last night. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play take Akron plus the 19. ROB V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2019)

Sunday card has a Powerful MLB Platinum Supreme top play and Sunday night ESPN Total Along with a college Football Play. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Yankees. at 1:00 eastern. The Yankees were a walk of winner on Saturday and they are in a 14-1 system that dates to 2009. We are playing on home favorites with a total of 10 or more that are off a -140 or higher 1 run home favored win in a game where the total was 10 or more and both teams scored 4 or less run s on 5+ hits Oakland has lost 4 of 5 here and NY is 7-1 at home vs a lefty and 45-19 off a win. Happ goes for NY and he is 4-1 at home vs winning teams and 4-1 with 5 days rest. Manea makes his first start in months for Oakland. Finally home teams are on a 10-2 run with Scheuwaters behind the dish. Play on NYY. On Sunday we start the month big with a huge MLB Platinum Supreme 1/1 masterpiece play and the ESPN Sunday night Totals play along with a college Football play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Yankees. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2019)

Tuesday card is led by our 100% American league West Division Total of the Year and our September specific Database systems.Monday card goes 3-0. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets are a live dog tonight and are 7-0 of late vs a pitcher with a WHIP of 1.15 or less. The Mets fit a nice 75% dog system that pertains to their win on Monday and they have won 20 of 26 vs rightys and 6 of 8 on Tuesdays. Washington has lost 6 of the last in the series. Scherzer has lost 5 of 6 at home vs the Mets and 5 of 7 at home vs a winning team. Degrom is on the mound for NY and they have won his last 7 starts here in Washington and 5 of 6 in his September road starts. Look for the Mets to take this one. On Tuesday the A.L. West total of the Year headlines the card along with our September Specific league Wide systems. Monday card sweeps going 3-0. See us at goldencontender@ao.l.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB free pick. Make it the Mets. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 5, 2019)

Thursday night Opening week triple perfect NFL 5* Headlines the card on NBC. We also have another powerful MLB Play and a U.S. Open play in tennis. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston on the run line at -1.5 runs. Game 974 at 8:10 eastern. The Astros fit a powerful 14-1 system that dates to 2005 for home favorites that are off a road favored loss vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs. Houston has won 21 of 28 at home vs a lefty, 56 of 75 vs losing teams and the last 4 off a loss. Seattle has lost 5 of 6 vs a lefty and 16 of 21 on the road vs .600 or better teams. They have Gonzales going and have lost 5 of his last 6 on the road and he is 0-5 vs the Astros. Miley for Houston has won 10 of 12 at home and the last 7 with 5 days rest. he is also 4-0 of late vs the mariner. With Houston 6-0 here at home in this series. Look for the Astros to coast. On Thursday we have a Triple perfect 5* system play on NBC in the NFL along with another big MLB Play and a U.S. Open play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Astros run line. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2019)

Saturday card has our Executive Level TIER 1 Play and a rare 6* Top play in College Football they headlines a gigantic 7 game card backed with 3 TV Games all from week 2 Power systems cashing over 90%. We also have MLB which is on a 21-5 run.. Comp play below.

The College Football comp play for Saturday is on Oregon at 7:30 eastern. The Ducks opened at 21 earlier in the week and are now up to 24. They should still get the job done here tonight as they will be motivated coming off a tough blown loss lead to Auburn last week. Nevada pulled a big upset home dog win over Purdue and that win sets them up in a long term and profitable system that plays against road dogs of 17 or more that scored 31 or more points and allowed 21 or more in a home dog win. These large road dogs fall flat the next week. Nevada has failed to cover the last 3 vs PAC 12 Schools, 5 of 7 as a dog of 17 or more, 7 of 8 in September and 4 of 5 after allowing 100 or less yards rushing. Oregon has covered 5 of 6 at home vs teams with a winning record. Based on the system, angles and overall talent level we will back Oregon to cover in this one. On Saturday we have a huge card up led by an exclusive Executive level Tier one Move in College football and a rare 6* Top play along with 3 big TV Games all from Powerful Long term week 2 systems. We also have MLB on a 21-5 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on cash big. For the College free Play. Go with Oregon. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2019)

Sunday card has huge Executive Level TIER 1 There is the NFL Total of the Month 2 big early 5* Plays and the Double system Sunday nighter and MLB. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp Play is on Jacksonville at 1:00 eastern. The Jags fit a nice system here that plays on week 1 dogs from +3 to +6 if they were losing teams last season. This system cashes over 80% long term. The Jags will try and control the clock with a strong run game against a KC Defense that allowed over 34 points per game on the road last year. In fact teams that allowed 454+ points are 8-18 to the spread in week 1 . The Chiefs are 0-15 to the spread vs a non division team that has road loss revenge. Look for Jacksonville to keep this one close. On Sunday we have a massive card up led by the Executive Level TIER 1 NFL Play and 2 big 5* Week 1 system sides, there is the NFL Total of the Month and the Double perfect Sunday night play and ESPN Sunday night baseball. Football continues to cash. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Take the Points with Jacksonvillle. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2019)

Monday night football headlines and we have a 23-0 Power System in of the games and a 85% system that dates to 1980 in the other game. We also have the 100% American league Game of the Month. MLB Comp Play below.'

The MLB Comp Play is on Milwaukee at 7:10 eastern on the run line..The Brewers fit a nice 83% long term system that plays on road favorites in this range that are off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs vs an opponent like the Marlins that are off a home win by 5 or more runs. Miami smoked KC yesterday but are just 1-9 at home off a home win by 5+ runs and have lost 8 of 11 on Mondays and 25 of 36 as a home dog from +125 to +175. The Brewers are 4-0 in Lyles last few starts as he has a 1.53 Era. The Brewers have won 21 of 30 vs teams under .400. Look for them to take the opener. On Monday a powerful card is up with a 23-0 Monday night Football system play and another System side from a system that dates to 1980. In Bases we have our perfect System American league Game of the Month and MLB is on . 25-7 run of late. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Make it Milwaukee. -1.5 Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2019)

Tuesday Full MLB Card up backed with our September specific system sides and the MLB Total of the week from a perfect database system dating to 2004 MLB sweeps last night now on a 26-7 run.. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Dodgers at 7:05 eastern on the Run line at -1.5 runs.. LA has won 6 straight on Tuesdays and road favorites of 200 or more that are off a home favored win are 5-0 since 2004 vs a team off a loss of 5+ runs and they win these games by an average 8-2 score. Buehler for LA has won 16 of 21 vs losing team and all 6 vs A.L Teams. The Orioles are a lousy 14-40 with rest and have a 13-54 record vs teams that are .600 or better. Dodgers dominate tonight. On Tuesday we have a Powerful MLB Card up and backed with Systems specifically for September and we have our Perfect system Total of the week going.See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on.MLB on a 26-7 run. For the MLB Free pick. Play the LA. Dodgers on the run line at -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2019)

NFL headlines and we have our Thursday night NFL Total of the Month backed with a Perfect totals system that is specific to Thursday games. In MLB we are on a solid 29-8 run and have our Highest Rated American League Play for September. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on St.Louis at 3:10 eastern. The Cardinals fit a nice road warrior system that pertains to finals games of a series. They have won 6 of 7 on Thursdays, 7 of 9 vs N.L. West teams and 11 of 15 vs losing teams. The Rockies have lost the last 4 in game 3 of a series, 5 of 6 vs winning teams and 9 fo12 vs a righty. The Cards have won 43 of 61 in this series. We like the pitching matchup of Mikolas over Melville as well. Play on St. Louis. The Thursday night NFL Total of the Month with a perfect system goes to night along with Top Rated American league Undefeated system play. MLB is on huge 29-8 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com toJump on now and cash out. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Cardinals. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 14, 2019)

Saturday card has a huge Executive Level College Football TIER 1 Play tonight. There are three 5* Power systems and a big Total. We also have MLB which is on a 31-9 Run. CFL Comp Play below.

On Saturday the Canadian Football League Play is on the Under 52 in the Hamilton at Calgary game at 4:00 eastern. This a regular rated play for us as this game fits a solid long term totals system that has gone under 80 of 114 times long term. Hamilton has gone under in 4 of 5 off a win and 4 of 5 in week 14 games. Calgary has gone under the last 3 with revenge, 7 of 9 vs a winning teams and 20 of 28 off a win. Look for this game to stay under today. On Saturday we have a full day of College Football and MLB Led by our Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 College Play. We have 3 big 5* releases and a big total. We also are on a 31-9 MLB Run and we will have our September specific systems up. Jump on now at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the Free play. Go under 52 in the CFL Game between Hamilton and Calgary. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2019)

Sunday card has an Exclusive NFL Tier on e executive Level side. The 21-0 NFC North Play of the Year, Sunday night total of the Month and 2 more Week 2 specific power systems. We also have MLB and more. NFL Comp Play below.

The NFL Comp play is on The Bengals at 1:00 eastern. The Bengals are 5-0 ats after putting 350+ yards and 4-0 ats off a loss. They take on a Niners team playing a 2nd straight road game and these teams are on a 1-15 spread run of late. San Francisco is a lousy 2-12 on the East Coast and has failed to cover 5 of 6 in week 2 games. They are off a nice win last week at Tampa but this is a potential flat sot and Cincy will be motivated off the close loss to Seattle so we will play on Cincinnati here. The Sunday card is loaded and led by an Executive Level TIER 1 NFL Play, 21-0 NFC North Play of the year, the Sunday night Total of the Month, 3 early 5* plays one from a 30-2 totals system, MLB And more. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the Fee NFL Play. Go with Cincinnati. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2019)

Double Perfect Monday night 5* NFL Total Headlines along with MLB Which swept the board on Sunday. NFL Top plays on Seattle, Gbay and under Pats all cash out. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play for Monday is on Baltimore at 4:10 eastern, The Orioles have Means on the mound and he has won his only start as a road favorite. He takes on a Tigers team that is 11-43 vs pitchers that have a WHIP of 1.15 or less and they have dropped 16 of 23 vs a lefty and 4 of 5 with Alexander pitching. For our system we play on road favorites off a road win that scored 5 or more runs with no errors vs an opponent off a home loss by 5 or more runs that scored 2 or less runs on 10 or more hits and also had 0 errors in the loss. These teams are 7-0 since 2005. Play on Baltimore today. On Monday we have a big 5* Double Perfect NFL Totals System. NFL Top plays cashed big on Sunday and MLB Sweeps. See us at goldencontneder@aol.com or on facebook to jump on tonight. For the MLB Free play. We will play on the Orioles. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2019)

Tuesday MLB Card is led by the 2019 Inter League Total of the Year backed with a 100% Totals system that wins by over 4 runs on average. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp Play for Tuesday is on the Atlanta Braves at 7:20 eastern. Atlanta is a heavy favorite here but make a nice comp play. Since 2004 Undefeated Systems alert. Home favorites off a road favored loss by 5 or more runs that had 4 or less hits vs a team off a home loss. Braves are 21-8 off a loss and have won 12 of 16 vs winning teams. Keuchel is 5-0 at home. The Phils have lost 4 of 5 in game 1 of a series and 16 of 23 vs a lefty. Velasquez is 0-6 vs Atlanta and has lost 5 of 7 on the road vs winning teams. With the Braves 9-2 at home in this series we will look their way tonight. Tonight we have our Inter League Total of the year with a massive undefeated system dating to 2004 and headlining the MLB Card where we are on a 36-10 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Go with the Braves. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2019)

Thursday night Football Headlines and we have a 5* College Football System side and a Triple System NFL Play along with MLB. N.L. Central comp play below


The MLB Comp Play for Thursday is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:15 eastern. The Cubs have won 9 of 10 at home vs the Cardinals. They have Hendricks going and he is 11-0 vs St. Louis and has won his last 3 here at home. The Cards counter with Flaherty who is 0-3 here in Chicago. For a solid database system we play against division road teams off a +140 or higher 2+ runs home dog win where they scored 5 or more runs vs an opponent off a home game. These road teams are a dismal 4-16 since 2004. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Thursday we have a 5* College Football play and 3 Big Systems in the NFL Game. We also have more September Specific MLB System Plays up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Go with Chicago. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2019)

Saturday card has a Huge TIER 1 Executive Level NCAAF Play. The 20-0 BIG 10 Game Of the Year, PAC 13 Game Of the Month on ABC and 3 more TOP 5* Plays along with MLB. SEC Comp play below.

The SEC Comp Play is on Missouri at 4:00 eastern. The Tigers have covered 7 of 9 at home , 5 of 6 in September, 4 of 5 after allowing 100 or less yards rushing and 8 of 11 vs .500 or less teams. They have triple revenge and catch South Carolina off a blowout loss to Alabama. South Carolina fits a negative dog system that is 16-56 to the spread. Missouri fits a second system that plays on home teams off a shutout win that scored 40 or more vs a team off a loss. Look for Mizzou to get the cover. On Saturday we have a massive card up led by our Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the 20-0 BIG 10 Game Of The Year, 3 big 5* Top System Plays and the PAC 12 Game of the Month. We also have Our September Specific MLB System Plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.con or on facebook to jump on. For the SEC free play. Make it Missouri. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 22, 2019)

Sunday card has the NFL Non Conference Total Of The Year, an Executive level TIER 1 NFL Play, and 3 more Perfect system Sides and totals including the Big Sunday night NBC Game as well as our MLB Which is top 3 ranked over last 30 days. NFL Comp Play below.

The NFL Comp Play for Sunday is on the NY. Jets plus the 22 points at 1:00 eastern. The Jets have a good enough defense to stay in this one and Week 3 road dogs of more than 12 that are 0-2 have covered 19 of 25 times since 1977 including last years Buffalo team which blast the Vikings as a 16 point dog. The Pats with Brady are 0-4 ats in games with a spread of 20 or more.The Jets may actually better with Falk at Qb than with Simeyian. The Patriots cut Brown on Friday and dont view this game as a rivalry psychologically they may be looking ahead to next weeks game at Buffalo. Look for the Pats to win but not cover in this one. On Sunday we have a big NFL Card up with an Executive Level TIER 1 NFL Play, 3 big totals one is the Non Conference Total of the Year, the others are from 39-0 and 28-0 systems. We also have a big play on the Sunday night Football on NBC Game. MLB is ranked in the top 3 over the last 30 days and we have another top play. See us at goldenjcontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp Play take the Jets at +22. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2019)

Monday Night Football rare 6* play is up and backed with a league wide system that has won 25 straight times. We also have another MLB Power System Side. MLB Com p totals play below.

On Monday the MLB Comp totals play is on the Over in the Baltimore at Toronto game at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that plays over for road dogs off a home favored win despite scoring 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits vs a team like Toronto that is off a road dog loss. This system has cashed 83% overs ling term. The Jays have flown over 9 of 11 on Mondays, 6 of 8 vs the Division and the last 5 vs a righty.  Buchholz has an Era over 9 in his last 3 starts. Look for this game to play over the total tonight. On Monday we have a Rare 6* Top play from a 25-0 System that goes on Monday night football. We also have another perfect system play in MLB Action where we are on a 42-15 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the Jays and the Orioles over the 9.5 run total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2019)

Tuesday card has the MLB Total of the Month and a big Late season blowout system. MLB on a 42-15 overall run. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:05 eastern. The Cubs may be a big favorite here but they should bounce back off the home sweep as they fit a solid 82% road favored system that pertains to teams off a home loss. The Cubs have won 11 of 15 vs losing teams and the last 5 vs a Pirates team that is struggling to stay in games. The Pirates have lost 22 of 30 at home and 44 of 61 vs winning teams. Keller has lost his last 4 and Hendricks is 4-0 vs losing teams and 11-2 on the road in September. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Tuesday we have a Big Blowout system that wins by over 4 runs on average and our MLB Perfect System Total Of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to get both. For the MLB Free pick. Play on the Cubs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 26, 2019)

Thursday night 100% NFC Game the Month headlines along with another big MLB Late season Power System Play. MLB Top Plays sweep on Wednesday. Comp play below


The MLB Comp play for Thursday is on the Chicago Cubs at 7:05 eastern. The Cubs pertain to a powerful system that is based on last night close loss to the Pirates where they scored 2or less runs. The system has cashed 22 of 29 since 2004. The Cubs have Quintana going and he is 6-0 vs the Pirates and has won 9 of 10 vs the Division, 6 of 7 vs losing teams and 5 of 6 in game 3 of a series. The Pirates are 0-5 vs a team with a 1.30 or higher WHIP and 1-6 at home vs a lefty. They Musgrove on the mound and he has lost 4 of 5 at home, 7 of 9 on Thursdays and 4 of 5 vs a winning team. Play on the Cubs. On Thursday we have a perfect NFL System that dates to 1989 and pertains to Thursday night games. The NFC Game of the Month headlines tonight along with our September Specific MLB Systems and we are on a 46-16 MLB Run and we have another Top play release tonight after sweeping on Wednesday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Chicago Cubs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2019)

Saturday PAC 12 Game Of The Year, NCAAF Exclusive TIER 1 Play, College Total of the Month, 5* Blowout and Double perfect Dog headline. Comp play below.

The College football comp play is on Akron at 3:30 eastern. The Zips have played the tougher schedule and are the better team despite the 0-4 record. U. Mass is also 0-4 but has been blowout by marginal teams. The Minutemen fit a home dog system that is 59-103 ats and has lost 11 of the last 12. They are 1-5 ats as a home dog and 2-9 ats after allowing 37 or more points. Akron has covered 6 of 7 on the road vs a team with a losing home record. Play on Akron.Huge Saturday card up with a TIER 1 Executive level Play, the PAC 12 Game Of The Year, the 100% Total of the Month a big blowout side and a Live dog. Last Saturday we were 5-1 in College Football. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on For the Free play we will go with the Akron Zips . Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunday card has the Divisional Game of the year from 26-2 and 27-3 systems. There is also an Executive Level TIER 1 Total from system that ha shit 39 straight, the Double Perfect Sunday night Side on NBC and 2 more 5* plays. NFL Comp Play below

The NFL Comp play is on Jacksonville at 4:25 eastern. The Jags come off the big win last Thursday at home over the Titans, that win sets them up in a nice system that plays on game 4 teams off their first win a a dog of more than 1. Long term these dogs are 52-22 to the spread. Denver is back home off a loss but has failed to cover 20 of 28 vs AFC Teams, 4 of 5 off a loss and 10 of 13 after allowing 90 or less yards rushing. The Visitor has covered 5 of 6 and the dog 6 of the last 8. Look for Jacksonville to move to 5-1 to the spread against Denver. On Sunday we have a massive card up backed with the Exclusive NFL TIER 1 Executive Level play, the Divisional Game of the Year, Double perfect Sunday night Side on NBC and 2 plays from a 39-0 totals system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Jaguars plus the 3 points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2019)

The 2019 Monday night football Game of the Year headlines tonight and has an incredible database system that has covered in 35 straight times it has applies and is included with analysis. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Wednesday as we will play the under 7.5 runs in the Milwaukee vs Washington Game at 8:05 eastern in the Wild card game. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2019)

Hump day card has a Double Perfect NHL Totals play on Opening night of the NHL as well as a Play in the A.L. Wild Card Game. NHL Side play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Las Vegas at 10:30 eastern. The Knights will more than motivated here tonight as they are playing with playoff revenge against the Sharks who erased a 3-1 series deficit last year. Now the Knights have a chance to serve up revenge and they looked solid in the preseason going 5-1. San Jose has lost 4 of 5 as a road dog and lost 5 of 6 in the preseason. Look for the Knights to win their home opener. On Wednesday we have a Top play in the American League Wild Card game and a Double perfect NHL Total play. We also have the Thursday night NFL up early. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2019)

Thursday night NFL Double Perfect NFC Game of the Month and the National League Divisional Series banger System headline. NCAAF Play below


The College Football comp Play is on Temple at 8:00 eastern. The Owls are a pretty heavy road favorite here but have all the numbers in their favor. They are 7-0 ats after amassing 170 or less yards, covers in 5 of 5 on the road if the total is 42 to 48, 5 of 6 as a road favorite as well as 6 straight covers on this series. The last 3 of their wins over East Carolina have been by at least 24 points. East Carolina is a lousy 0-8 straight up and ats vs a winning team and has failed to cover 8 of 11 as a home dog and 6 of 8 off a win. They are also 2-10 to the spread after allowing 100 or less yards rushing with a 1-6 spread mark in Thursday games. Spread is a bit high to add to our unit rated card but Temple should still get the cover. The lead play tonight is the NFC West Game of the Month from 2 perfect systems and one is Thursday night specific. We also have a Powerful system play on the N.L.D.S. See us at golencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play Take Temple as the Pirates are the ones walking the plank tonight. Rob- V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2019)

Saturday card has our 100% SEC Game of the Year, the 23-0 NCAAF Total of the Month, TIER 1 Blowout, 2 BIG 10 Power systems MLB Playoffs and more. Comp play below

The College Football comp Play is on Tulsa plus the 13 points. The Golden Hurricane have covered the last 5 after rushing for less than 100 yards and 9 of 11 on the road vs a winning team. SMU is in the Top 25 for the first time and these teams are on a 1-8 spread run when making their first top 25 appearance. Also of note is a powerful system that plays against 5-0 team off a spread win by 10 or more vs a conference team off a win. SMU has failed to cover 10 of 12 as a home favorite of 10 or more and the last 4 after playing South Florida. The Dog in this series has covered 13 of 16. Take Tulsa. On Saturday we have a Huge TIER 1 Executive level blowout going as well as our 100% SEC Game of the Year with a system that dates to 1986. We have a Pair of BIG 10 Power systems and the 23-0 College Total of the Month. We will also have more MLB Playoff Power systems. See us at goldencotender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play its golden contender taking the points with the Golden Hurricanes of Tulsa +13. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunday card has the NFL Sunday night Total OF the Year from a totals system that has cashed 40 of 41 times, an Executive Level TIER 1 Side an early 25-1 Dog system and late Afternoon Triple Perfect play as well as MLB which is on 52-21 run. Comp Play below


The NFL Comp Play is on the under in the Patriots at Redskins game at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits the totals system below that has gone under 33 of 35 times the last 5 years and pertains to regular season road favorite of more than 7 if the total is more than 37 and less than 54. The Patriots have gone under 8 straight on the road vs a losing team and 6 of 7 off a spread loss. Washington has a new Qb in MCcoy and it will be difficult to come in against a vaunted Patriots defense. Washington has gone under in 8 of 10 after allowing 150+ yards and 10 of 14 if they rushed for less than 90. Look for this game to stay under. On Sunday we have the Sunday night Football Total of the year with a 40-1 System, our executive Level TIER 1 Side, a 25-1 Dog system a Triple perfect late afternoon play and another big MLB Divisional series system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free play. Play The Patriots and Redskins under the total. Rob V- GC Sports

O/U: 2-33-0

Nov 16, 2014 view Sunday 11 2014 Broncos Rams away 0-10 7-3 0-3 0-6 7-22 -8.5 50.0 -15 -23.5 -21.0 -22.2 1.2 L L U 0
Nov 23, 2014 view Sunday 12 2014 Packers Vikings away 7-0 7-10 3-3 7-8 24-21 -8.0 49.5 3 -5.0 -4.5 -4.8 0.2 W L U 0
Dec 07, 2014 view Sunday 14 2014 Fortyniners Raiders away 7-3 3-7 3-7 0-7 13-24 -8.0 40.5 -11 -19.0 -3.5 -11.2 7.8 L L U 0
Dec 21, 2014 view Sunday 16 2014 Lions Bears away 7-0 0-7 3-7 10-0 20-14 -8.0 44.5 6 -2.0 -10.5 -6.2 -4.2 W L U 0
Dec 21, 2014 view Sunday 16 2014 Packers Buccaneers away 7-0 3-3 0-0 10-0 20-3 -11.5 48.5 17 5.5 -25.5 -10.0 -15.5 W W U 0
Dec 21, 2014 view Sunday 16 2014 Patriots Jets away 0-0 7-10 3-3 7-3 17-16 -10.0 47.0 1 -9.0 -14.0 -11.5 -2.5 W L U 0
Oct 11, 2015 view Sunday 5 2015 Patriots Cowboys away 3-3 10-0 7-3 10-0 30-6 -9.0 50.5 24 15.0 -14.5 0.2 -14.8 W W U 0
Nov 29, 2015 view Sunday 12 2015 Cardinals Fortyniners away 3-0 3-3 7-10 6-0 19-13 -9.0 45.5 6 -3.0 -13.5 -8.2 -5.2 W L U 0
Dec 06, 2015 view Sunday 13 2015 Bengals Browns away 7-0 13-3 14-0 3-0 37-3 -9.0 44.0 34 25 -4.0 10.5 -14.5 W W U 0
Dec 13, 2015 view Sunday 14 2015 Seahawks Ravens away 7-0 7-6 7-0 14-0 35-6 -11.5 42.0 29 17.5 -1.0 8.2 -9.2 W W U 0
Dec 27, 2015 view Sunday 16 2015 Steelers Ravens away 0-7 3-6 7-0 7-7 17-20 -10.5 47.5 -3 -13.5 -10.5 -12.0 1.5 L L U 0
Oct 09, 2016 view Sunday 5 2016 Patriots Browns away 16-7 7-0 7-0 3-6 33-13 -10.5 47.5 20 9.5 -1.5 4.0 -5.5 W W U 0
Nov 20, 2016 view Sunday 11 2016 Steelers Browns away 3-0 11-0 3-3 7-6 24-9 -8.5 45.0 15 6.5 -12.0 -2.8 -9.2 W W U 0
Nov 20, 2016 view Sunday 11 2016 Patriots Fortyniners away 6-3 7-7 0-0 17-7 30-17 -13.0 51.5 13 0.0 -4.5 -2.2 -2.2 W P U 0
Nov 24, 2016 view Thursday 12 2016 Steelers Colts away 14-0 7-7 0-0 7-0 28-7 -8.5 50.0 21 12.5 -15 -1.2 -13.8 W W U 0
Nov 27, 2016 view Sunday 12 2016 Patriots Jets away 0-3 10-7 3-0 9-7 22-17 -8.0 47.5 5 -3.0 -8.5 -5.8 -2.8 W L U 0
Sep 10, 2017 view Sunday 1 2017 Steelers Browns away 7-7 7-0 7-3 0-8 21-18 -9.0 46.5 3 -6.0 -7.5 -6.8 -0.8 W L U 0
Oct 15, 2017 view Sunday 6 2017 Patriots Jets away 0-7 14-7 7-0 3-3 24-17 -9.0 47.5 7 -2.0 -6.5 -4.2 -2.2 W L U 0
Nov 12, 2017 view Sunday 10 2017 Steelers Colts away 0-0 3-10 6-7 11-0 20-17 -10.0 44.5 3 -7.0 -7.5 -7.2 -0.2 W L U 0
Nov 19, 2017 view Sunday 11 2017 Chiefs Giants away 0-0 3-6 0-0 6-3 9-12 -10.0 45.5 -3 -13 -24.5 -18.8 -5.8 L L U 1
Dec 03, 2017 view Sunday 13 2017 Patriots Bills away 3-0 6-3 14-0 0-0 23-3 -8.5 48.5 20 11.5 -22.5 -5.5 -17.0 W W U 0
Dec 11, 2017 view Monday 14 2017 Patriots Dolphins away 0-6 10-7 0-14 10-0 20-27 -11.0 47.5 -7 -18.0 -0.5 -9.2 8.8 L L U 0
Dec 23, 2017 view Saturday 16 2017 Vikings Packers away 10-0 0-0 3-0 3-0 16-0 -9.0 41.0 16 7.0 -25 -9.0 -16.0 W W U 0
Dec 25, 2017 view Monday 16 2017 Steelers Texans away 10-0 10-0 7-0 7-6 34-6 -10.0 44.5 28 18 -4.5 6.8 -11.2 W W U 0
Oct 21, 2018 view Sunday 7 2018 Rams Fortyniners away 3-0 19-7 10-3 7-0 39-10 -10.0 52.5 29 19 -3.5 7.8 -11.2 W W U 0
Oct 29, 2018 view Monday 8 2018 Patriots Bills away 3-0 6-3 3-3 13-0 25-6 -14.0 44.5 19 5 -13.5 -4.2 -9.2 W W U 0
Nov 04, 2018 view Sunday 9 2018 Bears Bills away 0-0 28-0 3-3 10-6 41-9 -10.0 38.5 32 22.0 11.5 16.8 -5.2 W W O 0
Nov 04, 2018 view Sunday 9 2018 Chiefs Browns away 7-3 14-12 13-0 3-6 37-21 -8.5 52.0 16 7.5 6.0 6.8 -0.8 W W O 0
Nov 11, 2018 view Sunday 10 2018 Chargers Raiders away 0-3 10-0 7-0 3-3 20-6 -10.0 50.0 14 4.0 -24.0 -10.0 -14.0 W W U 0
Nov 25, 2018 view Sunday 12 2018 Patriots Jets away 7-7 3-3 10-3 7-0 27-13 -12.0 46.0 14 2.0 -6.0 -2.0 -4.0 W W U 0
Dec 09, 2018 view Sunday 14 2018 Steelers Raiders away 0-7 14-3 0-0 7-14 21-24 -9.5 51.0 -3 -12.5 -6.0 -9.2 3.2 L L U 0
Dec 23, 2018 view Sunday 16 2018 Rams Cardinals away 7-3 14-6 3-0 7-0 31-9 -14.0 43.5 22 8.0 -3.5 2.2 -5.8 W W U 0
Sep 15, 2019 view Sunday 2 2019 Patriots Dolphins away 7-0 6-0 10-0 20-0 43-0 -19.0 47.5 43 24.0 -4.5 9.8 -14.2 W W U 0
Sep 15, 2019 view Sunday 2 2019 Chiefs Raiders away 0-10 28-0 0-0 0-0 28-10 -9.5 52.5 18 8.5 -14.5 -3.0 -11.5 W W U 0
Sep 29, 2019 view Sunday 4 2019 Chargers Dolphins away 10-7 7-3 3-0 10-0 30-10 -16.5 43.5 20 3.5 -3.5 0.0 -3.5 W W U 0

Oct 06, 2019 view Sunday 5 2019 Patriots Redskins away -15.5 42.0


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2019)

Rare 6* Triple Perfect Monday night Football, Power Play and the MLB Playoff Divisional Series Game of the Month headline.

The NHL Comp play for Monday is on the St. Louis Blues at 7:05 eastern.The Blues have won 10 of on Mondays and are a solid 5-1 as a road dog dating back to last season. the champs are also as nifty 4-0 when playing a 3rd game in 4 nights. Toronto has lost 6 straight in the series and is 0-5 playing a 3rd game in 4 nights. The Leafs have dropped 6 of 7 vs Central Division teams. Look for St. Louis to have Toronto singing the Blues tonight. On Monday night Football we have a Rare Triple perfect 6* Top play release and in MLB the Divisional Round Game of the Month and MLB is on a massive 53-22 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Free play we will back the blues as a nice underdog tonight. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2019)

Wednesday headliner is our 2019 MLB Playoff Game Of The Year backed with a perfect Playoff System that has won 15 straight times. We also have another NHL Power System play and College Football on ESPN 2. MLB Totals play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the St. Louis at Atlanta game at 5:00 eastern. Game 5 today and this game fits a solid 91% totals system that plays under for road teams off a 1 run home favored win scoring 5+ runs if the total is 8 or less vs a team off a loss. These two have stayed under in 5 of 7 and we have the game 1 pitching match between Foltynewicz and Flaherty. Atlanta has played under in 10 of 12 vs a starter with a 1.15 or less WHIP and 11 of 15 art home. The Cards have gone under in 16 of 21 vs a righty. Flaherty has a 1.29 era in his last 3 starts and has gone under in 13 of 16. Flotynewicz has a 1.42 Era in his last 3 and and has gone under in 4 straight. This will be an all hands on deck game and it should be low scoring and tight. Play the game under. On Hump day we have our 2019 MLB Playoff Game of the Year with a huge 15-0 System, ESPN 2 College Football and Another Powerful NHL System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free pick. Take the Cardinals and Braves under 8 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2019)

Thursday card has the ACC Game of the Year in College Football a Perfect System NFL Totals Play and MLB. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Pittsburgh at 7:05 eastern. The Penguins fit a slid 569-268 long term NHL System we use and they are off a a home loss. They are 5-0 at home vs a ,600 or better team and the favorite in this series with Anaheim has won 6 of 8. The Ducks are off to a fast start winning the first 3 games but are 5-12 as a road dog and have dropped 26 of 36 vs the East conference and 20 of 28 on Thursdays. Look for the Penguins to cool off the Ducks tonight. Huge card up tonight with our 2019 ACC Game of the Year, a Perfect Thursday night specific NFL Totals system and MLB which is on a 54-22 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on now as we stay hot. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Pittsburgh. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2019)

Saturday card has the 100% Underdog Game of the Year, a Executive Level TIER 1 Total, the BIG 12 Game of the Month with a solid overall football card and MLB Championship series system plays. NCAAF Comp play below.

The College football comp Play is on Houston plus the 7 to 8 points here today at 3:30 eastern. Houston has covered the last 3 as a home dog and has rest in this game after blowing out North Texas on the road 2 weeks ago. The Cougars have covered 6 straight off a dog win and have won the last 2 in the series. Cincinnati is off a big upset win over Central Florida and from the database we see that conference road favorites off a home dog win and cover by more than 6 are 2-17 to the spread long term vs an opponent off a dog win in game 9 or earlier of the season. That big win for the Bearcats catapulted them into the top 25 and teams who enter the top 25 are on a 1-9 spread run. Cincy has failed to cover 3 of 4 on the road if the total is 49 to 52 and 4 of the last 5 if they won 4 of the last 5, as well as 4 of the last 5 off a dog win. Take the points with Houston. On Saturday a powerful card is up with the College Football Dog of the year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Total, the BIG 12 Game of the Month and more. We also have our MLB Championship series system plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College Football free play. Take Houston plus the 7-8 points. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunday card has the AFC North Total Of The Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Side, a 6* Sunday night total and 2 more best bets along with MLB Championship Series system plays. NFL Comp play below.



The NFL Comp Play is on Atlanta at 4:05 eastern. The Falcons look to get back on track today and they have covered 4 of 5 after putting up 350+ yards. Arizona fits the nasty 2-27 system below. They lost in this exact system a few weeks ago here at home vs Seattle. The Cardinals are 0-14 ATS  as a dog off a game as a dog when they are facing a team that is off two seven-plus point losses. The Cards have failed to cover 5 of 6 at home and 13 of 17 off a win. Look for the Falcons to take this one. On Sunday we have our Exclusive NFL TIER 1 Side play, the AFC North Total of the Year, 6* Sunday night total and more. We also have MLB Championship series System plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Atlanta. Rob V- GC Sports


SU:    5-24-o
ATS:    2-27-0 

Oct 19, 2014    view    Sunday    7    2014    Raiders    Cardinals    home    0-7    10-7    3-7    0-3    13-24    3.5    45.5    -11    -7.5    -8.5    -8.0    -0.5    L    L    U    0
Oct 26, 2014    view    Sunday    8    2014    Jaguars    Dolphins    home    0-0    3-10    3-14    7-3    13-27    6.5    42.5    -14    -7.5    -2.5    -5.0    2.5    L    L    U    0
Nov 02, 2014    view    Sunday    9    2014    Texans    Eagles    home    7-7    7-10    0-7    7-7    21-31    2.0    48.5    -10    -8.0    3.5    -2.2    5.8    L    L    O    0
Nov 16, 2014    view    Sunday    11    2014    Browns    Texans    home    0-7    7-7    0-3    0-6    7-23    -3.5    42.0    -16    -19.5    -12.0    -15.8    3.8    L    L    U    0
Nov 23, 2014    view    Sunday    12    2014    Texans    Bengals    home    0-7    3-2    10-7    0-6    13-22    -2.0    44.0    -9    -11.0    -9.0    -10.0    1.0    L    L    U    0
Dec 21, 2014    view    Sunday    16    2014    Buccaneers    Packers    home    0-7    3-3    0-0    0-10    3-20    11.5    48.5    -17    -5.5    -25.5    -15.5    -10.0    L    L    U    0
Dec 20, 2015    view    Sunday    15    2015    Jaguars    Falcons    home    0-7    3-10    14-0    0-6    17-23    -2.0    48.0    -6    -8    -8.0    -8.0    0.0    L    L    U    0
Jan 03, 2016    view    Sunday    17    2015    Bears    Lions    home    0-7    0-3    10-7    10-7    20-24    2.0    45.0    -4    -2.0    -1.0    -1.5    0.5    L    L    U    0
Jan 10, 2016    view    Sunday    18    2015    Redskins    Packers    home    5-0    6-17    7-7    0-11    18-35    -1.0    47.0    -17    -18    6.0    -6.0    12.0    L    L    O    0
Sep 25, 2016    view    Sunday    3    2016    Titans    Raiders    home    3-7    0-10    7-0    0-0    10-17    1.0    46.5    -7    -6.0    -19.5    -12.8    -6.8    L    L    U    0
Oct 09, 2016    view    Sunday    5    2016    Ravens    Redskins    home    7-6    3-0    0-10    0-0    10-16    -3.5    45.0    -6    -9.5    -19.0    -14.2    -4.8    L    L    U    0
Oct 16, 2016    view    Sunday    6    2016    Titans    Browns    home    7-6    7-7    7-0    7-13    28-26    -7.5    45.0    2    -5.5    9.0    1.8    7.2    W    L    O    0
Oct 30, 2016    view    Sunday    8    2016    Browns    Jets    home    10-0    10-7    0-14    8-10    28-31    2.5    45.5    -3    -0.5    13.5    6.5    7.0    L    L    O    0
Nov 13, 2016    view    Sunday    10    2016    Chargers    Dolphins    home    0-0    10-7    7-14    7-10    24-31    -4.5    49.0    -7    -11.5    6.0    -2.8    8.8    L    L    O    0
Nov 13, 2016    view    Sunday    10    2016    Jaguars    Texans    home    7-14    3-0    0-7    11-3    21-24    0.0    42.5    -3    -3    2.5    -0.2    2.8    L    L    O    0
Dec 04, 2016    view    Sunday    13    2016    Jaguars    Broncos    home    0-0    3-10    0-7    7-3    10-20    4.0    39.0    -10    -6.0    -9.0    -7.5    -1.5    L    L    U    0
Dec 11, 2016    view    Sunday    14    2016    Jaguars    Vikings    home    0-6    9-3    7-3    0-13    16-25    3.5    39.5    -9    -5.5    1.5    -2.0    3.5    L    L    O    0
Oct 01, 2017    view    Sunday    4    2017    Chargers    Eagles    home    0-10    10-6    0-3    14-7    24-26    -1.5    48.0    -2    -3.5    2    -0.8    2.8    L    L    O    0
Oct 08, 2017    view    Sunday    5    2017    Rams    Seahawks    home    0-0    10-10    0-3    0-3    10-16    -1.0    46.5    -6    -7.0    -20.5    -13.8    -6.8    L    L    U    0
Oct 15, 2017    view    Sunday    6    2017    Jaguars    Rams    home    14-17    0-7    3-0    0-3    17-27    -1.5    43.0    -10    -11.5    1.0    -5.2    6.2    L    L    O    0
Nov 19, 2017    view    Sunday    11    2017    Browns    Jaguars    home    0-7    7-3    0-0    0-9    7-19    7.5    37.5    -12    -4.5    -11.5    -8.0    -3.5    L    L    U    0
Nov 26, 2017    view    Sunday    12    2017    Fortyniners    Seahawks    home    0-0    3-7    3-7    7-10    13-24    6.5    45.0    -11    -4.5    -8.0    -6.2    -1.8    L    L    U    0
Oct 21, 2018    view    Sunday    7    2018    Buccaneers    Browns    home    3-2    13-0    7-7    0-14    26-23    -3.5    52.5    3    -0.5    -3.5    -2.0    -1.5    W    L    U    1
Nov 04, 2018    view    Sunday    9    2018    Broncos    Texans    home    3-7    7-9    7-0    0-3    17-19    -1.0    46.0    -2    -3.0    -10    -6.5    -3.5    L    L    U    0
Nov 25, 2018    view    Sunday    12    2018    Buccaneers    Fortyniners    home    7-0    6-6    7-3    7-0    27-9    -3.0    52.5    18    15.0    -16.5    -0.8    -15.8    W    W    U    0
Dec 16, 2018    view    Sunday    15    2018    Bears    Packers    home    7-0    7-3    0-11    10-3    24-17    -6.5    46.5    7    0.5    -5.5    -2.5    -3.0    W    W    U    0
Jan 06, 2019    view    Sunday    18    2018    Bears    Eagles    home    0-3    6-0    0-7    9-6    15-16    -5.5    41.5    -1    -6.5    -10.5    -8.5    -2.0    L    L    U    0
Sep 22, 2019    view    Sunday    3    2019    Fortyniners    Steelers    home    0-6    3-0    14-7    7-7    24-20    -4.5    44.5    4    -0.5    -0.5    -0.5    0.0    W    L    U    0
Sep 29, 2019    view    Sunday    4    2019    Cardinals    Seahawks    home    0-10    3-10    0-0    7-7    10-27    5.5    48.0    -17    -11.5    -11.0    -11.2    0.2    L    L    U    0

Oct 13, 2019    view    Sunday    6    2019    Cardinals    Falcons    home                        2.5    51.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2019)

Monday night Perfect system NFL NFC North Game of the Month. System undefeated since 1989. In MLB we have a Game 3 Historical sequence scenario system. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Washington at 5:05 eastern. The Caps have Owned the series of late taking 9 of the last 10 vs Colorado including 5 straight here at home. Washington has won 14 of 20 as a favorite and 7 of 10 after allowing 2 or less goals. Colorado has lost the last 4 as a dog and 18 of 21 vs Metro conference teams. Look for the Favorite to move to 10-2 in this series. Tonight we start the week with the NFC North Game of the Month on Monday night Football and the N.L.C.S Game 3 Historical system winner. NFL Goes 4-1 on Sunday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on Washington. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2019)

Saturday card has an exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Play in College Football as well as the American Athletic Conf. Game of the Year a 14-0 BIG 12 System that dates to 1977 and 2 more best bets. College comp play below

The College Football comp play for Saturday is on Missouri at 4;00 eastern. Missouri has a top 20 offense and a top 5 defense. They have covered 4 straight after allowing 200+ yards rushing and 9 of 12 vs losing teams. They should have no trouble with a Vanderbilt team that lost here to an inept UNLV Squad by 24 as a 16 point favorite. That loss sets up a 32-10 play against system that pertains to game 4 or later home dogs with a win percentage of .666 or less off a -3.5 or higher home favored loss by 12 or more. With Missouri coach Odom covering 7 of 9 as a favorite of 13 or more we will make it Missouri today. On Saturday we have a powerful College Football card and we are 20-8 on our sides. We have a huge Executive level TIER 1 Play, the American Athletic Conference game of the year a 14-0 big 12 system side and 2 more best bets. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College football free play. Take the Missouri Tigers- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2019)

Sunday card has 4 Huge NFL Totals and one is the Non Conference total of the year, we also have our Executive Level NFL TIER 1 Side and Sunday night Football. Early comp play below.

The NFL Comp Play is on The NY. Giants at 1:00 eastern. NY looks to bounce back after losing the last 2 and falling to 2-4. Today they are home for an Arizona team that is off back to back dog wins the last of which sets them up in a powerful play against system. In fact home teams with a total of 40 or more that played as a road dog on a Thursday are 7-0 straight up and to the spread vs a team off a home dog win like Arizona. The sample is small with just 7 games since 1989 but the Giants have covered 4 straight vs a losing team and 8 of 9 after scoring 14 or less plus they get Barkley back. Arizona has failed to cover 6 of 8 after passing for 250+ yards and 24 of 35 after allowing 350 or more yards. The Temperature will be in the 50/s and rainy which should help NY more than the Cards. Play on the NY. Giants. On Sunday we have a huge NFL Card up with a TIER 1 Executive level Side and 4 powerful totals one is the Non Conference total of the year. We also have Sunday night Football. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2019)

Tuesday card has our Triple Perfect NHL Total of the Month and a Game 1 World Series Historical System. MLB on a 64-25 Run NHL on a 4-1 Run. NBA Finished #1 overall on multiple sites last season. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Toronto at 8:05 eastern. The Raptors start life without Lenard tonight but were pretty good in games he didnt play last season. Toronto will have a Raucous crowd on hand tonight as they open at home. They will remember the pasting the Pelicans put on the, last season here winning by 16 points. So they will be motivated and have beaten the Pelicans 7 of the last 8 times.. New Orleans was 5-0 in the preseason but should struggle early in games that count as they will be with out Zion for awhile and they work in some new pieces. Look for the Raptors to take this one. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2019)

Hump day card has our First Play of the NBA Season as we finished first or 2nd on several major leader boards. World Series game 2 and an 87-26 NHL Power System play. Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on Sacramento at 10:00 eastern. The Kings played well down the stretch last season and won 3 of the last 4 in the series with Phoenix and have covered 7 of 10 as a road favorite. The Suns are 11-27 as a home dog of 6 or less and have lost 25 of the last 32 divisional games. The Winning team in this series has covered 33 of the last 34. Play on Sacramento. On Wednesday we have a top rated NBA Play and we were #1 or 2 on top leader boards last season. In MLB we have a Game 2 specific World Series historical System and a solid 87-26 NHL Power play system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. for the NBA Free play. Go with the Kings. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2019)

Thursday card has the Double Perfect 5* NFL Play and Another Late NBA Opening week Perfect System Play. College Football Comp play below


The College football comp Play is on Houston plus the points at 7:30 eastern. SMU is undefeated and we have a system we use that cashed over 80% long term going against Undefeated favorites from game 6 on that are laying between 7 and 20 points and are taking on a team that is off a win, has revenge and a win percentage between .400 and 850. Houston has won the last 6 here in the series and has covered 6 of 7 off a road win and 8 of 11 off a spread loss. SMU has failed to cover 3 of 4 as a road favorite and 6 of 8 if the total is 63-70. The Mustangs are also 0-4 to the spread off a conference win by 10 or more and have failed to cover 8 of 10 off a3+ conference games. With the Host team in the series covering 6 of the last 8 we will take the 13-14 points with Houston. On Thursday we have the Thursday night NFL 5* with 2 Thursday night specific system that are undefeated going back to 1989. NFL is on a solid 22-6 run. In the NBA we have another Opening week perfect System late play. NBA Ranked #1 on several top leader boards last season. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or or on facebook to jump on. For the free college football play. Go with Houston plus the 13-14 points. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2019)

On Saturday we release our 2019 College Football Total of the Year along with an Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Side and 3 more best bets. We also have an NBA Play from a 47-1 Angle and Game 4 World Series Historical System. Comp Play below.

On Saturday the College Football Comp play is on Michigan St plus the 5-6 points at home vs Penn St. The Spartans have rest and will look to bounce back from a shutout loss to Wisconsin last out. Today they apply to a solid system that is 20-3 to the spread since 1988 and pertains to winning home dogs that take on a team off a spread loss. Michigan St has covered 5 of 6 in this series and 5 of 6as a conference home dog, as well as 3 straight off a shutout loss vs a winning team. Penn St is undefeated but has failed to cover 6 of 7 as a road favorite when they have revenge and 7 of the last 10 here in East Lansing. Look for Michigan St to get the cover. On Saturday we have a massive card up and we are ranked #1 overall sports last 30+ days on multiple networks. Tonight we have the College Football Total of the Year headlining along with our Executive level TIER 1 Side and 3 More Best bets. In the NBA we ranked #1 last season and we have a game with a 47-1 angle that applies. In bases we have the Game 4 World Series All Time Historical system and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College Football Free pick. Make it Michigan St plus the 5-6 points. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunday we have our 29-1 NFC Game of the Year headlining along with an Executive Level TIER 1 Total a 6* Sunday night play and 2 more best bets. We also have Game 5 World Series Historical System NBA and NHL. Comp play below

The NFL Comp Play is to go over the total in the Oakland at Houston game at 4;25 eastern. This game should go well into the fifties here as Both teams are ranked 30th and 31st in Red Zone defense. They have gone over the last 4 times in this series. For some technical data we note that home favorites have played over 9 straight times if both teams allowed 28 or more in a road loss. Oakland has gone over in 6 of 7 v AFC South teams and the last 6 on field turf. Houston has gone over in 7 of 9 after putting up 350+ yards and 5 of the last 7 off a loss. Look for a real barn burner today. On Sunday we have a huge card up. The 29-1 NFC Game of the year and a an Executive Level TIER 1 NFL Total along with Sunday night Football and 2 more 5* Bet bets. Early Season NBA Power System plays, NHL and Game 5 World Series Historical System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free Totals Play. Go over the 51 points in the Houston vs Oakland game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2019)

Monday night Football Perfect System side headlines with system dating to 1989, in Hoops the lead play is the NBA Eastern Conference Game Of the Month along with a 5* Going in late night action. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on the Under 217 in the Utah at Phoenix game at 10:05 eastern. These two have stayed under the last 5 in this series. The Jazz have gone under the last 6 times and a work man like 9 of 10 on Mondays as well as 9 of 12 vs Pacific division teams. The Suns are 5 of 6 under after scoring 125 or more, 6 of 8 vs .600 or better opponents as well as 4 of 5 off a win. This game also fits an 80% system from the NBA Database going under for rested road favorites like Utah that come in off spread win by 7 or more as a home favorite vs a team that covered the spread and scored 110 or more as a home dog. Look for this one to stay under the total. On Monday we have a perfect System on Monday night football that is undefeated since 1989. In Hoops we have the Eastern Conference Perfect System Game of the Month and a 5* Late night 5*. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free Play. Take Utah and Phoenix under the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2019)

Wednesday card has the NBA Total of the Month and our First 6* Side headlining, both from Perfect League Wide systems from our NBA Database. Comp play below

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on Orlando at 7;05 eastern. The Magic look to bounce back off a road loss and they have covered 12 of 15 at home including 5 of 6 vs a team that is .400 or less on the road. NY is off a nice home win buy has failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win and the last 4 on the road vs a team with a winning home record. The magic have covered 4 of the last 5 in the series including 3 of 4 here. The capper is that the winning team in this series has covered 31 straight. Play on Orlando. On Hump day we bring the bang with our first 6* Side from a Perfect System dating to 1995. We also have our Total Of The month from an undefeated scoring system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Make it the Magic. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2019)

Halloween Card has the NFC West Total Of The Year with a 36-2 System and an NBA Platinum Supreme Totals Play. College Football Comp Play below.

The College Football comp play is on Georgia Southern +15 At 8 Eastern. GA. Southern will look to control the clock with the run game here tonight and they have covered 15 of 21 off a win of 20 or more and 7 of 9 after allowing less than 15 yards passing. Appalachian St is undefeated and falls into a system we use that plays against undefeated teams in week 6 or later if they are favored between 7 and 20 points and are taking on a team that is off a win and has revenge with a win percentage between .400 and .860. Appalachian St win but GA. Southern gets the cover. On Thursday we have the NFC West Total of the Year on Thursday night football and an NBA Platinum Supreme totals Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College free pick. Take the 15 with GA. Southern. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2019)

The Saturday card has an exclusive Executive Level Tier 1 Side and the off shore steam move play of the year along with 2 More Best bets in College football and a big 5* in the NBA and the Breeders Cup Classic. Comp Play below

The College Football Comp play is on Wake Forest at 12:00 eastern. The Deacons fit a very rare system that dates to 1980 that plays on home favorites off a home dog win and a prior home game vs a team like NC. St that is off a road loss.. This system is 15-4 to the spread and even better in this line range. The Deacons will be fine of Newman is not able to go as Sam Hartman has been solid in his place. Wake has covered 10 of 11 here vs The Wolfpack so its no wonder the home team has covered 18 of 23 in the series. Wake has covered 4 of 5 as a favorite. NC. St has failed to cover 4 of 5 vs a winning teams, 6 of 7 after allowing more than 450 yards and the last 5 on the road. Look for Wake to Rake today. On Saturday we have a Powerful College Football card backed with an Executive Level TIER 1 Side the Off shore Steam Jumbo Move on the Year and 2 More Power system plays from systems cashing over 90% plus an NBA 5* and the Breeders Cup Classic. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College football free pick. Go with Wake Forest. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 3, 2019)

Sunday card has the early 2019 NFL Dog of the year with a 22-0 System and an Exclusive executive level TIER 1 Play going later on. We also have a 40-6 system in play on Sunday night on NBC 2 more best bets and NBA. Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on Washington plus the 10-11 points at 1:00 eastern. Washington has a few extra days rest off the Thursday night game where they covered in Minnesota. The skins are 6-0 at if they had more field goals than touchdown last out. Buffalo is 0-9 ats off a home favored loss. To tie in a nice 53-13 system we are laying on non division dogs from 7-11 if both teams are off non divisional losses. Look for Washington to cover the spread here. On Sunday we gave the Under dog Game of the Year in the NFL Backed with a 22-0 System. In later action we have our Executive Level TIER 1 Play and a 40-6 System on NBC Sunday night Football. There is NBA and 2 more best bets an overall solid card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on.For the NFL Free Pick. Take the 10-11 with the Skins. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2019)

The Monday night Total of the Year Takes Center Stage tonight along with a 5* Perfect System NBA power Play. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp Play i on Boston at 7:05 eastern. The Bruins have won 10 of 11 here at home against the Penguins and 5 of 6 off a win by 2 or more goals. The Penguins are 0-5 a a road dog from +110 to +150 and have lost the last 4 vs a winning team as well as 6 of 8 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals. Look for Boston to take another here at home. On Monday night Football we have our Total of the Year backed with a 2 huge Monday night Specific systems. In hoops we have another big 5* Perfect System side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp Play. Go with Boston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2019)

Tuesday card has the MAC Conference Game of the Year in Football, the NBA Double system Game of the Week and a Opening Game NCAAB Dominator. Comp Play below


The NCAAB Totals Play is on the Over in the NC.St vs GA. Tech game. Rotation numbers 659/660 at 8:30 eastern. Tech has three of their top scorers from last season returning and the team adding guard Bubba Parham, who transferred from VMI after averaging over 21 points per game. NC.St was a 24 win team last year and in this series 11 of the last 12 here have flown over the total.The Wolfpack return 4 players from last year steam that lost in the N.I.T so they should be well balanced on offense. Look for this game to play over the total. On Tuesday the MAC Conference Game Of The Year with a huge late season system headlines along with the NBA Double system Game Of The Week and an Opening Game Dominator Side in College Hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play Over the the total NC.St and GA. Tech. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2019)

Thursday night AFC West Game Of The Month with an 18-0 System headlines along with another perfect System NBA and College Hoops. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB comp Play is on UAB. Game 731 at 8:00 eastern. UAB has covered the last 5 here at Troy,4 of 5 vs Sun Belt teams and 5 of 7 on the road dating to last season. Troy is 1-10 straight up in this series and has failed to cover 20 of 26 on a Thursday, 5 of 7 vs Conference USA teams and 39 of the last 58 here at home. With the road team 7-1 ats in the series. Play on UAB. On Thursday we have an 18-0 System play going the AFC West Play of the Month in the NFL Along with an undefeated NBA and our College hoops and football. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College hoops free pick lay the points with Alabama Birmingham. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2019)

Saturday Football card has the Mountain West Game Of the year, an Exclusive Executive level TIER 1 Side, an early Big Ten 6* the 100% SEC Game of the Month in the rivalry game 2 more best bets an NBA Blowout and early season NCAAB Power system plays. Comp play below.

The College football comp play is on North Carolina St plus the 33 points at 7:30 eastern. This is a boat load of points to give a team that is 4-0 at home. Clemson is trying for style points and usually covers. However they are just 2-7 ats as a road favorite of 21 or more . NC.St has covered 5 of 6 after passing for 170 or less yards, 6 of 8 vs Undefeated ACC Teams and 6-2 ats as a conference dog of 14 or more. Over the last 39 seasons Game 10 or later conference road favorites of -6.5 or higher have failed to cover over 80% of the time if they are off a win of 43 or more points. Clemson wins big but not by more than 33. Take the points with NC. St. A massive Saturday card takes center stage with the 100% Mountain West Game of the Year, an exclusive TIER 1 Executive level release, an Early rare 6* in the BIG Ten at noon, the SEC Game of the Month in the LSU vs Alabama game, 2 more best bets, an NBA Blowout and our early season College hoops systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free pick. Take NC. St plus the 33 points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 10, 2019)

Sunday Night Game of the Year on NBC Headlines along with an Early Executive LEVEL TIER 1 side, the 24-0 NFC Total of the Month 2 perfect System NBA 5* Sides and 2 more early season NCAAB System Plays. Comp Play below

The NFL Comp play is on the Under in the Detroit vs Chicago game at 1;00 eastern. This game fits the nice 20-0 Totals System that is seen below and pertains to Division teams and rushing attempts. The Lions have stayed under in 5 of 6 after allowing 350 or more yards and 4 of 5 in Divisional games. Chicago has been anemic on offense and has gone under 6 of 7 at home, 10 of 12 after scoring 15 or less, 8 of 9 after allowing 350+ yards and in the series 5 of the last 7 have stayed under. It will be colder than normal in Chicago this time of year and this game looks to be a low scoring grind. Take the Under. On Sunday we have a huge card with the Sunday night Game Game the Year with 3 Undefeated systems and angles, an Executive Level TIER 1 Exclusive move, a 24-0 NFC Total of the Month, 2 Perfect System 5* Sides and 2 more exclusive NCAAB Early season Power systems. End the week big as NFL has been hot. See us at goldenconender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play the Lions and Bears under the total. RV- GC Sports





O/U: 0-20-0

Jan 03, 2016 view Sunday 17 2015 Steelers Browns away 7-3 7-6 3-0 11-3 28-12 -12.0 47.0 16 4.0 -7.0 -1.5 -5.5 W W U 0
Jan 03, 2016 view Sunday 17 2015 Patriots Dolphins away 0-3 3-7 7-0 0-10 10-20 -10.0 46.5 -10 -20.0 -16.5 -18.2 1.8 L L U 0
Jan 03, 2016 view Sunday 17 2015 Packers Vikings home 3-3 0-3 0-14 10-0 13-20 -3.0 43.5 -7 -10.0 -10.5 -10.2 -0.2 L L U 0
Oct 02, 2016 view Sunday 4 2016 Cardinals Rams home 0-7 10-3 3-0 0-7 13-17 -8.5 43.5 -4 -12.5 -13.5 -13.0 -0.5 L L U 0
Nov 06, 2016 view Sunday 9 2016 Vikings Lions home 0-3 3-7 6-0 7-6 16-22 -5.5 42.0 -6 -11.5 -4.0 -7.8 3.8 L L U 1
Nov 13, 2016 view Sunday 10 2016 Cardinals Fortyniners home 7-0 13-10 0-3 3-7 23-20 -14.0 47.0 3 -11.0 -4.0 -7.5 3.5 W L U 0
Jan 01, 2017 view Sunday 17 2016 Bengals Ravens home 14-3 6-0 0-0 7-7 27-10 0.0 40.5 17 17.0 -3.5 6.8 -10.2 W W U 0
Jan 01, 2017 view Sunday 17 2016 Broncos Raiders home 7-0 10-0 7-6 0-0 24-6 -1.0 40.0 18 17.0 -10.0 3.5 -13.5 W W U 0
Oct 01, 2017 view Sunday 4 2017 Raiders Broncos away 0-10 7-0 0-6 3-0 10-16 3.0 45.5 -6 -3.0 -19.5 -11.2 -8.2 L L U 0
Oct 01, 2017 view Sunday 4 2017 Steelers Ravens away 3-0 16-0 0-9 7-0 26-9 -3.0 42.0 17 14.0 -7 3.5 -10.5 W W U 0
Dec 10, 2017 view Sunday 14 2017 Giants Cowboys home 0-3 10-7 0-0 0-20 10-30 4.0 41.5 -20 -16.0 -1.5 -8.8 7.2 L L U 0
Dec 31, 2017 view Sunday 17 2017 Raiders Chargers away 0-0 10-20 0-10 0-0 10-30 8.0 43.0 -20 -12 -3 -7.5 4.5 L L U 0
Dec 31, 2017 view Sunday 17 2017 Falcons Panthers home 7-0 0-7 6-0 9-3 22-10 -5.0 45.0 12 7 -13 -3.0 -10.0 W W U 0
Dec 31, 2017 view Sunday 17 2017 Giants Redskins home 15-7 0-3 0-0 3-0 18-10 3.5 38.5 8 11.5 -10.5 0.5 -11.0 W W U 0
Sep 30, 2018 view Sunday 4 2018 Patriots Dolphins home 3-0 21-0 7-0 7-7 38-7 -7.0 49.5 31 24.0 -4.5 9.8 -14.2 W W U 0
Nov 25, 2018 view Sunday 12 2018 Eagles Giants home 0-9 11-10 3-0 11-3 25-22 -4.5 48.0 3 -1.5 -1.0 -1.2 0.2 W L U 0
Nov 25, 2018 view Sunday 12 2018 Patriots Jets away 7-7 3-3 10-3 7-0 27-13 -12.0 46.0 14 2.0 -6.0 -2.0 -4.0 W W U 0
Dec 09, 2018 view Sunday 14 2018 Saints Buccaneers away 0-7 3-7 8-0 17-0 28-14 -9.5 54.5 14 4.5 -12.5 -4.0 -8.5 W W U 0
Dec 23, 2018 view Sunday 16 2018 Patriots Bills home 7-0 7-0 7-6 3-6 24-12 -12.5 44.5 12 -0.5 -8.5 -4.5 -4.0 W L U 0

Nov 10, 2019 view Sunday 10 2019 Bears Lions home -2.5 41.5


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2019)

Monday night Football headlines with Undefeated System dating to 1989 and specific to Monday night games. In Hoops the lead play is the NBA Western Conference Total Of The Month-NCAAB Play below

The NCAAB play is on UAB at 8:00 eastern. The Blazers bring back most of last years 20+ win team and tonight they have their home opener after a narrow win at Troy last out. They have a down trodden Alabama A@M team coming in that has lost 13 of 14 non conference games including their opener a 40 point loss to Tennessee St. UAB has won all 7 in this series and the ones here at UAB have mostly been big Blowout wins. More of the same tonight. The Monday night Football Top play headlines with a 100% Monday night Specific system that dates to 1989 and our NBA Western Conference Total Of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College hoops free play. Go with Alabama Birmingham. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2019)

Tuesday card has a Perfect System Play in the NBA and an RPI Scale Power System play in College Hoops along with a MAC Conference Double Perfect Side. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Miami at 7:30 eastern. Miami has covered the last 4 at home and 8 of 10 vs a losing team as well as 8 of 10 with 3 or more days rest. Tonight they fit a nice system that plays on home favorites with 3+ days rest and a 200 or higher total that failed to cover as a road dog of 5 or more and scored 90 or less points vs a team that was a home favorite last night. The pistons lost at home last night to Minnesota and have failed to cover 9 of 10 vs a winning team and the last 3 on the road. The Pistons have also failed to cover 4 of 5 in Miami. Backed with extra rest and a nice 82% system we will back the Heat in this one. On Tuesday we have a 3 Powerful sides up 2 in Hoops and one in College Football. Th NBA ids a Rare Perfect system beauty and the NCAAB is from an RPI Scale system we use. The NCAAF has 2 perfect angles. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on.  For the NBA Free pick. Play on Miami, RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2019)

Wednesday card has The College Football system Total Of The Month, an NCAAB Revenge Rivalry games and another Undefeated NBA System play.

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on San Antonio at 8:00 eastern. The Spurs are off a home upset loss as a 10 point favorite to Memphis and Minnesota is off an upset win over Detroit. That sets up a solid system that plays against rested home teams off a road spread win if they scored and allowed 110 or more and the opponents failed to cover by 10 or more as a 10+ point home favorite. The Spurs have covered 4 of 5 here Play on San Antonio tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2019)

Thursday card has the 100% AFC North Play of the Year backed with a 100% Thursday night specific NFL System. There are also a pair of 5* NBA Plays one has a 27-1 Angle and an NCAAB Play. Comp play below


The NCAAB Comp play is on North Florida at 7:00 eastern. North Florida returns 8 of their 9 top scorers from last season and have won 2 of 3 this season with the lone loss at #6 Florida in a game where they hung tough and outscored the Gators in the 2nd half. They then went on to win their next 2 including a nice win last out over GA. Southern. They have covered 13 of 16 off a win, 4 of 5 vs non conference and 7 of 9 at home vs a team with a losing road record. Southern Miss is ranked 326th in the RPI Scale and lost their lone road game. Look for North Florida ton get the win and cover. On Thursday we have our 100% AFC North Game Of The year with a perfect Thursday night specific system. We also have 2 Powerful NBA Power System play and one has a 27-1 Angle. College hoops is also on the card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College hoops free play. Go with North Florida. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2019)

Saturday the 7* 2019 College Football Game of the Year headlines along with an Executive Level TIER 1 Total and 3 more Big Top plays all backed with Long term system and televised. We also have NCAAB and NBA. Comp Play below


The Saturday free play is on Kentucky at 3:30 eastern. Kentucky fits a powerful system that us 44-12 to the spread the last few years and 9-2 this year. They have covered 7 of 8 after rushing for 200+ yards and 6 of 7 after passing for 170 or less.They are 6-0 at on Field turf. Vandy is a mess right now and was shout last week. They are a dismal 0-8 to the spread after gaining 275 or less yards and 1-8 ats off a loss of 20 or more. In games against losing teams they are 0-5 ats. Look for Kentucky to get the cover. On Saturday the 2019 7* Game of the Year goes along with a TIER 1 Executive level Totals 3 more 5* top plays and a powerful hoops card with a 100% NBA System and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play. Go with Kentucky. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2019)

Monday night Football Perfect System Power play Headlines along with the NBA Game Of The Month Backed with a 27-2 Stat indicator. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Missouri at 8:00 eastern. The Tigers are home off a blown lead loss at Xavier and should bounce back well against a Wofford team with a new coach and the loss of their 2 best offensive Players. Missouri has covered the last 8 vs a non conference team and 5 of 6 vs Southern conference teams. They are 5-1 ats off as loss and have covered 8 of 9 at home vs a team with a road win percentage of of .400 or less. Wofford was Whipped by Butler on Saturday and have failed to cover 6 of 7 vs SEC Teams and 7 of 10 in November games. Look for Missouri to win and cover. On Monday we have our Perfect System NBA Game of the Month and an Undefeated Divisional System on Monday night Football. see us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2019)

Tuesday Card has our NAAB Total Of The Month and a 5* RPI Scale Power System Play. We also have our NBA Game of the Week. Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the over in the OKC at LA. Lakers game at 10:35 eastern. This game has a solid totals system that is cashing 90% since 1995 and plays over for road dogs with no rest and a 210 or higher total that are coming off a road game as a dog of 5 or more like the The Thunder, vs an opponent that covered as a 10+ point home favorite and scored 120 or more like the Lakers. OKC has gone over in 4 of 5 and the Lakers are 4 of 5 over with 1 day of rest. Look for this this to play over the total. On Tuesday we have a trio of Hoops plays led by the College Basket Ball Total Of The Month a big 5* RPI Scale Power System side and our Perfect System NBA Game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play the Over in the Lakers vs Thunder game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2019)

Thursday card has the 100% AFC South play of the Year in NFL Action and a Powerful College hoops card that has 2 big Court Crusher system plays. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Phoenix at 10:35 eastern. The Suns have covered 5 of 6 vs losing teams and are 5-1 to the spread with 1 day of rest. The Pelicans have failed to cover 4 of 5 as a road dog and 7 of 10 vs winning teams. We have a nice system in this game that plays against rested road dogs with a 210 or higher total that won and covered as a home favorite while scoring 110 or more vs a team that lost and failed to cover as a road dog that also scored 110. These road dogs fail to cover over 75% long term. With the winning team on a 17-1 spread run we will play on Phoenix. On Thursday night Football the 100% AFC South Game of the Year headlines along with a powerful College hoops card with a Pair of 5* Court Crushers. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free Play. Go with Phoenix. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2019)

Huge Saturday card has our Executive Level TIER 1 Side, the 100% Last home game play of the year, a high noon hanging and 2 more 5* Sides. In Hoops we have a 3 game perfect System NBA Pack and College hoops. CFB Comp Play below.




The College football comp is on Charlotte plus the 7 points at 3:30 eastern. Charlotte is 4-1 at home averaging 40 point per game here. Today they fit a powerful system that plays on home dogs with rest and revenge off a win vs an opponent off a win of 7 or more.. They have covered 9 of 13 as a home dog and 4 of 5 with rest. Marshall has failed to cover 3 of 4 as a road favorite from -3 to -7 and has had trouble scoring on the road averaging 19 points. We will grab the point with a live dog today. On Saturday we have our 100% Last home game play of the Year 5-1 last 6 seasons, our Executive Level TIER 1 side, 3 big 5* Sides including a high noon hanging. In Hoops we have a 3 Game triple perfect NBA Power pack and NCAAB. For the free play. Go with Charlotte plus the 7 points. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunday card has the 6* Sunday night Football top play, a Mid afternoon Executive Level TIER 1 Side and in Early action the 2019 NFC Game Of The Year with a 28-1 System and hoops. NFL Play below

The NFL Comp play on Tampa Bay plus the 3-4 points at 1:00 eastern is actually one of our rated plays today as the Bucs are sitting on a big game here today and have out gained opponents in 4 of the last 5 Games. Tampa has covered 10 of 11 off a loss at home by 10 or more vs a team off a road game. The Falcons are 0-14 ATS on turf vs a divisional opponent when they are off a win and had at least 30:30 of possession time in each of their last two games. The Falcons have failed to cover 10 of 12 after passing for 250+ pass yards and 0-7 ats at home off back to back 10+ point wins. From the database comes a system cashing over 80% long term that plays against division home favorites of 3 or more off a divisional road dog win vs a team that is .545 or less and off a loss. Take Tampa Bay. On Sunday the NFC Game of the Year goes Early along with a 5*. In Mid afternoon action we have the Executive Level TIER 1 Play and going late the 6* Sunday night Football top play along with hoops. Se us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Play. Take the points with the Bucs. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2019)

Monday card has a Triple System NFL Top Play with a lead system that is 17-0. In Hoops we have the NBA Game Of the Week and an NCAAB road warrior. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the under in the Orlando at Detroit game at 7:35 Eastern. This game fits a solid totals system from the database that pertains to rested home teams with a 210 or higher total that failed to cover as a road dog of 10 or more and scored 90 or less points vs a team like the Magic that were road dogs last out. The Magic are of 5 of under vs .400 or less teams and 16 of 23 under on Mondays as well as 41 of 60 off a loss. The Pistons are 5 of 7 under at home vs a losing road team and 5 of 7 under vs a team that scored 100 or more last out. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Monday night Football we have a Triple System Top play after going 6-0 in NFL on Sunday. We also have the NBA Game of the week and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Orlando and Detroit under the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2019)

Hump day card has a Rare 6* NBA Top play with a 100% System dating to 1995 and 2019 specific system that is 17-1. NCAB Top play on ESPN 2 Seton Hall vs Oregon. Comp play Below


The NCAAB comp play is on Pittsburgh game 747 at 8:30 eastern. This is the championship game in the Fort Myers tip off tournament, The Panthers have a BIG RPI Scale rank edge at 120 with a solid 59 strength of schedule compared to a Northwestern team ranked 221 with a 161 SOS. The Wildcats are off a blowout win over Bradley but this will be much tougher and they have already lost at home to the likes of Radford and Merrimack. They have failed to cover 11 of 16 vs winning teams, 6 of 8 vs ACC Teams and are 1-10 ats off a win of 20 or more. The Panthers are 7-1 at at neutral sites, 12 of 17 on hump day and have covered 18 of 25 v non conference opponents. Play on Pittsburgh. On Wednesday we have a Rare 6* in the NBA Backed with a huge system that is perfect over the last 24 years and also has a 17-1 secondary system. In NCAAB the lead play is on ESPN 2 in the Battle 4 Atlantis game between Seton hall and Oregon. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play we will go with the Pittsburgh Panthers. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2019)

Turkey Day headliners are the NFC South Game Of the yEAR, AND early Double system 5* and a 25-0 totals System. SEC Comp play below.

The SEC Play is on Ole Miss at 7:30 eastern. The Rebels have 32 point home loss revenge for a loss as a 13 point favorite last season. Now they have the extra week of rest and Miss St is on short rest. The Rebels have covered the last 4 after allowing 450+ yards, 5 of 6 off a loss and 4 of 5 after rushing for 200+ yards which they did on LSU Last out. They have played common opponents tougher then Miss. St and at 4-7 this is their bowl game and they can knock Miss. St out of the bowl picture with a win here. Miss. St has failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win, 5 of 6 in conference. The Favorite in the series has failed to cover 5 of 7 and the home team is 0-4 ats. Look for the Rebels to get the cash. On Thanksgiving we have the NFC South Game Of The Year, a 25-0 Totals System and a Double System 5*. NFL 6-0 on Sunday. More Damage on Turkey day. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the free play. Play on Ole Miss +2.5- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2019)

Black Friday card has a 6* ACC Power System play a Top Totals Play and the off shore steam play of the year. The Hoops card is led by a 3 game perfect System Power pack with 2 totals and a side. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on San Francisco at 11:55 pm eastern. The Dons are 7-0 this year and have dominated the series with Hawaii going 3-1 and covering in all 4 games. They have a better RPI Scale rank and have covered 19 of 28 off 3+ home games. The Warriors have failed to cover 15 of 19 vs West Coast Conference teams and 5 of 7 at home. Look for San Francisco to cover. On Black Friday we have a powerful card up led by the 6* ACC power play and a Top Totals play and the hardest ht off shore steam play this season. In Hoops we have a massive 3 Game perfect system NBA Pack with 2 totals and a blowout side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play for Friday. Go with San Francisco. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2019)

Saturday card has a powerful 4 game College Football pack with an Exclusive TIER 1 Play and 2 Perfect last season systems. We also have NCAAB and a Platinum supreme in hoops. Football comp Play below.

The College Football comp play is on Tulane plus the 3-4 points at 4:00 eastern. Tulane fits a solid 18-4 system that is actually 5-0 in week 14 or later. The Green Wave has covered 9 of 10 on Turf, the last 4 off a loss and 6 of 8 after allowing 280+ pass yards. SMU is having a solid season but has failed to cover 16 of 21 in November games and 5 of 6 off a spread loss. The home team in this series is a lousy 2-11 to the spread and the Dog has covered 7 of 10 so we will ride the green wave and the points here. On Saturday we have another big Football card with an Executive Level TIER 1 Play, and 3 More bigs 2 of which have perfect systems. In hoops we have a Platinum Supreme and NBA. See us at goldencongtender@aol.com or facebook to jump on. For the free play. Take Tulane and the points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 1, 2019)

Sunday card has the 26-1 AFC West Total Of the Year and the Exclusive NFL TIER 1 Executive Level play along with a 5* Triple system early play and the AFC 100% Total Tonight. In hoops we have 2 NBA Plays one is the Total of the week. NFL 6-0 Last Sunday. Comp Play below.


The NFL Comp Play is on Baltimore at 1:00 eastern. We have a potential Super bowl matchup today and the Ravens have some solid advantages even with the bad weather expected. Teams who scored 30 or more on Monday night football and allowed less than 10 are 33-5 straight up since 1980 and 7-1 ats over the last 9 years. SF has trouble with mobile Quarter backs and we never like West coast teams coming east in Early starts particularly vs top level teams. Look for Baltimore to win and cover. On Sunday we have a big NFL Card after going 6-0 last Sunday. The TIER 1 Goes Early and the 26-1 AFC Wet Total Of the Year later on. We also have a perfect AFC Total on Sunday night an a 5* Early side. In Hoops we have the NBA Total Of The Week and a big Dominator Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free NFL Play go with Baltimore. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2019)

Monday night Football Triple System top play and a Rare 6* with a 20-0 Power Indicator headlining. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on The Over in the Phoenix at Charlotte game at 7:00 eastern. Expect a higher scoring game here as these two fit a solid database system cashing 83% to the over long term. Rested home dogs with a 190 or higher total off a 21+ point spread loss as a road dog vs a team off a home spread loss. In the series these two have gone over in 9 straight. The Suns are 5 of 5 over vs losing teams,11 of 12 off a spread loss and 7 of 8 vs East Conference teams. Charlotte has gone over 12 of 13 vs losing teams and 11 of 15 off a loss. Play this one Over. On Monday we have a rare highest rated NCAAB 6* our first one backed with a 20-0 power indicator up along with a triple system NFL Top play. NFL on a 12-1 run after another big Sunday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free NBA Play. Play Charlotte and phoenix over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2019)

Tuesday card has the NBA Divisional Total of the Month with an Undefeated totals system dating to 1995 and a Powerful Top play College hoops card. Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Belmont at 7:30 eastern.This is the 146th Battle of the Boulevard. Belmont has covered 5 of 6 at home and is taking on Lipscomb for a 2nd time as they beat them by 7 on the road already. Belmont has covered 16 of 22 off a win. The Bison have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs winning teams and 8 of 11 off a spread loss. Lipscomb is clearly down from last season ad has lost 5 of their last 7. Belmont at home should coast to a cover in this one. On Tuesday we have a powerful NCAAB card led by a Top Totals play. in the NBA we have a totals system that is perfect since 1995 and headlines our NBA Divisional Total of the Month. See us at at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with Belmont. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2019)

Thursday night Football is up with a 100% System as the NFC Game of the Month headlines along with a BIG 5* NBA Court Crusher System. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on the over in the Philadelphia at Washington game at 7:30 eastern. this game fits a nice totals system that pertains to rested road favorites like Philly off a home favored win and cover with a 210 or higher total vs a team like Washington off a spread loss in a game where the line was -3 to +3. Philly has gone over in 6 of 8 as a road favorite in this ranger and 27of 38 on the road vs losing home teams as well as 4 of 5 on Thursdays. Washington has flown over in 14 of 17 as a dog, 23 of 34 off a loss and 8 of the last 11 overall. Look for this game to go over tonight. On Thursday night Football we have a rare undefeated System specific to Thursday NFL Headlining the NFC Game of the Month. There is also a 5* NBA Top play system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play go with the over in the Washington vs Philadelphia game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## Prish (Dec 5, 2019)

Great tips on how about ongoing newscore tips.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2019)

Friday card has the PAC 12 Championship, a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale system play and Another Big Blowout system in the NBA. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Indiana at 7:05 eastern. We will grab the Pacers here on the road as division home teams with rest that allowed 120 or more a a home dog and failed to cover like the Pistons are failing to cover over 80% long term if our team comes in off a spread win on the road in a game where the line was -3 to +3. Play on The Pacers. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2019)

Saturday card led by the TIER 1 Executive Level play and the Championship Game of the year the BIG 12, ACC SEC Championships, as we have several big top rated football plays. There is also a NCAAB Top RPI scale system plays and a 100% NBA Power system play. Early College play below

The American Athletic Championship comp play is on Cincinnati at 3:30 eastern. The Bearcats will be better than they were here last week simply due to how they felt walking off here off the loss to Memphis. So we go the database and see how teams like Memphis do as a favorite vs the same team they played last week. The favorite despite winning more often than now has never covered. Cincy has covered the last 5 here and 5 of 7 on Field turf. Memphis is a lousy 0-6 ats in December games. With the road teams 5-0 ats in the series and with a motivated dog we will take the points with Cincinnati. On Saturday the Conference Championship Play of the year goes along with our Exclusive TIER 1 Executive level Move part of a big power pack pack in college football with Conf. Championship play of the year + Big 12, Big 10, ACC, Championship games.. In NCAAB Action we have our exclusive RPI Scale power system plays up as well as another undefeated NBA System play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the Free football play. Play on Central Florida. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunday card has the 28-0 NFL Non conference Play of the Year, the Executive LEVEL TIER 1 Play and the NFC West Game of the Month on NBC Tonight. In hoops we have a red Circle Rare NCAAB Side and a perfect System NBA Side. NFL Comp play below

The NFL Comp Play is on Denver plus the 9 point at 1:00 eastern. Denver played well with Rookie Qb Lock at the helm and today they catch Houston off a big win over the Patriots. There are 2 systems playing against Houston here one is pertaining to home favorite of 6 or more in a 3rd straight home games if the total is 46 or less. The other plays against home favorites of 7 or more off a home dog win and spread win of 24 or less vs a losing team which has cashed 21 of 26 times. Look for Denver to hang in tonight. On Sunday the 28-0 NFL Non conference Game of the Year Headlines along with our Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the NFC Wet Game of the Month tonight, a 6* Rare NCAAB Side and a Double Perfect NBA Banger System. Sunday NFL on a 10-2 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Play on Denver plus the 9-10 points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2019)

Monday card has the NFC East Total of the Year with a 100% Monday night specific totals system and an additional system that has cashed 44 of 48 time. We also have the NBA Game Of The Week. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp play for Monday is on the over 145 in the Minnesota at Iowa game at 8:00 eastern. Iowa has scored 85 or more inn every home games and the last 4 in this series have all posted over with 147 or more scored in each game. Iowa has gone over in 19 of 26 off a loss. Minnesota has started to find their groove on offense and has gone over in the last 2. The Gophers are 5 of 7 over vs winning teams and 13 of 18 on Mondays.. Play this one over the total. On Monday we have the NFC East total of the year going and is backed with a 44-4 totals system and a Monday night specific totals that is undefeated since 1989. In Hoops the lead play is the NBA Game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For The College hoops free play. Go with the over in the Iowa vs Minnesota game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2019)

Tuesday card has a Powerful Double 5* NBA System Side and the NCAAB Game of the Week. College Hoops comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Tennessee St plus to 6 points at 7:30 eastern. Tennessee St has cashed the last 4 as a dog and has home loss revenge for a 83-67 loss to Arkansas Little rock last season. While they are taking points here they are 5-0 vs any team ranked 190 or worse in the RPI Scale and they have a much better RPI Rank than Little Rock who has failed to cover 6 of 7 in non conference games. In fact all of Arkansas Little rocks wins have come against teams ranked 200 or worse in the RPI Scale and they are 1-4 ats as a home favorite from -3 to -6.5 Look for Tennessee ST to cover. On Tuesday we have a powerful hoops card up with a top 5* NBA Double system side and the Triple perfect NCAAB Game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play. Go with Tennessee St plus the 6-7 points. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2019)

Thursday night Total of the Month headlines in the NFL along with a 23-1 NBA Power play and anther NCAAB RPI Scale power System Side. NCAAB Totals play below.

The NCAAB Totals comp play is on the Over in the Iowa vs Iowa St game at 8:00 eastern. These two have flown over 11 of the last 13 including the last 5 here with every game going for 160 or more. Iowa has gone over in 11 of 12 vs winning teams and 4 of 5 on the road. Iowa St has gone over the last 7 on Thursdays and 40 of 59 vs winning teams including 8 straight. Both teams play up tempo. Look for this game to play over the total. On Thursday night Football we have our NFL Total Of The Month headlining along with a powerful Hoops card le by a 23-1 NBA Banger and a 5* NCAAB Rpi scale system side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free totals play. Take Iowa vs Iowa St over the 157 point total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2019)

Saturday card has the 6* Army-Navy Game play and the NCAAB cad is led by our 100% Non Conference Game of the Year. NBA Up as well with the East Conf. Game of the Month. NBA Total Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on the Over in the Miami at Dallas game at 8:30 eastern. This game fits a solid long term system cashing 91% since 1995. Play the Over for rested home favorite with a 200 or higher total if they scored 120 or more as and covered as a road favorite of 5 or more and allowed 110 or more if the opponent which is Miami in this case was a home dog last out. The Heat will go up tempo with Dallas in this game and the Mavs have flown over in 16 of 23 overall including 7 of 9 as a favorite and 12 of 16 with 1 day of rest. The Heat are 5 of 7 over vs inning teams and played hard last night in a loss to the Lakers. Play this one Over the total. On Saturday we have a huge card led by a 6* in the big Military College Football game, the NCAAB Non Conference Game Of The Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with the Over in the Miami at Dallas game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 15, 2019)

On Sunday we release our 7* 2019 NFL Game of the Year A TIER 1 Play, the AFC Total of the Month, Sunday night Double perfect Play and 2 more bet bets along with a Big 5* NBA and College Hoops. NFL Comp Play below


The NFL Comp Play is on Seattle at 1:00 eastern. Seattle should bounce back off the blowout loss to the Ram as they take on a Carolina team that is playing out the string here. Teams like Carolina that are playing a non divisional opponent are 5-22-1 ATS this season at home off a road game off a loss after a game in which they had more rushing yards than penalty yards. The Panthers are 0-7 ATS at home off a loss when their QB was sacked three or more times in each of their last two games.The Seahawks are 7-0 ATS on grass when their opponent allowed more than 400 total yards in their last game. Also of note for Seattle is teams vs a non divisional opponent are 11-0-1 ATS off a road game when their opponent committed at least three turnovers in their last game. Look for Seattle to get the cover here. On Sunday we have our 7* 2019 NFL Game of the Year as long with a TIER 1 Executive level release the AFC Total of the Month Sunday night Football and a Powerful Hoops card with NBA and NCAAB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Seattle. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2019)

Monday card has a Top Rated NFL Perfect System Play, the Eastern Conference total of the month and a 5* NCAAB Game of the Week. NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Houston at 8:30 eastern. The Rockets have revenge on San Antonio and fit a nice 75% bounce back system. They have covered the last 3 in the series here and 6 of 8 off a spread loss. The Spurs have failed to cover 17 of 21 off a win 12 of 16 with 1 day of rest and the last 4 on a Monday. Play on Houston. The Monday card has a Top rated NFL Power System play, the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Month and a 5* NCAAB play. NFL Play of the year cashed out on Jacksonville on Sunday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp Play look for Houston to cover. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2019)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB Total of the Month headlining along with a Powerful 5* Double perfect NBA Play and more. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp plays is on UAB at 8:00 eastern. UAB should coast here as a 10 point favorite as they have covered 5 of 7 off a win and 5 of 6 on Tuesdays. North Alabama fits a lousy system that is 28-51 to the spread playing against December road dogs with 12 or more days rest. North Alabama has failed to cover 6 of 7 on the road recently and 9 of 12 on the road vs a team that has a .600 or better home win percentage. Play on the UAB Blazers tonight. On Tuesday we have the NCAAB Total of the Month and a big 5* NBA Double perfect Side going. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Alabama Birmingham. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2019)

Thursday card has a powerful 6* TOP Rated NCAAB Play headlining another big hoops card along with NBA and NHL- Bowl Packs up as well Lakers vs Bucks comp totals play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the Over in the Lakers at Bucks game at 8:00 eastern. Both team come in off a loss after long win streaks. Tonight we have a totals system cashing 85% since 1995 in the NBA for games where the home favorite has rest with a 200 or higher total and comes in off a spread loss by 10 or more as a home favorite of 5 or more despite scoring 110 or more and now taking on a team like the Lakers that failed to cover as a short road favorite. Both teams can light up the score board. Look for a higher scoring game that flies over the total. On Thursday we have a huge hoops card led by a Rare 6* NCAAB System play and NHL. We also have our Bowl pack up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Bucks and Lakers over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2019)

Friday card has our First big Bowl system release along with a 5* NBA Top play with a 30-1 Angle and the NCAAB Game of the Week. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on Pittsburgh at 9:05 eastern. The Penguins have won the last 5 here in Edmonton and have home loss revenge on the oilers in this game. The Pens have won 8 of 10 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals and have won 6 of their last 7. Edmonton is 1-4 as a home dog and has lost the last 3 here. The Oilers are 0-4 vs East Conference teams. Look for the Penguins to serve up revenge. On Friday we have a 5* Frisco Bowl System side along with a 30-1 NBA Power System Play along with the College hoops game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Free pick. Play on the Penguins. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2019)

Saturday card has the NFC Total of the year with a 23-0 system, a TIER 1 Exclusive play, a 6^ TOP Rated Bowl play and NBA and NCAAB Platinum Supreme moves. Several Top plays overall. Boca Bowl Comp Play below

The Boca Bowl comp play is on Florida Atlantic +8 at 3:30 eastern. The Owls lead the nation in Turnover margin this season and are .a perfect 4-0 vs winning teams. They are 4-1 with rest and Bowl home dogs off a win have covered 11 of 14 times. Smu is 0-4 as a bowl favorite and 0-5 on the road if the total is 69 or higher. The Mustangs are 0-5 ats off a conference win of 10 or more and have failed to cover 4 of 5 as a road favorite. Take the points with the home team in this game. On Saturday we have a Huge football card with the NFC Total of the Year a TIER 1 Executive Level Play, NBA AND NCAAB Platinum Supreme moves and a Big Bowl card led by a top 6*. Football overall ranked top 3 on multiple networks. See us on facebook to jump on. For the Fee Bowl pick. Take the Points with Florida Atlantic. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunday NFC East Game Of the Year headlines along with Executive Level TIER 1 and a Triple System Sunday night Play. In hoops we have the NBA Perfect System Total of the Week and an RPI Scale Top play in NCAAB. NFL Comp Play below.

The Sunday NFL Comp Play is on Baltimore at 1:00 eastern. This is a major revenge spot for Baltimore as Cleveland pasted them earlier in the season. Now the Ravens look for Some pay pack.The Ravens are 14-0 ATS on the road off a win after a game in which they had more than 150 rushing yards. When playing a divisional teams like the Ravens are 26-5-1 Ats since 2006 as a road favorite off a home game off a 10+ win when they won their last two on the road. When playing a divisional opponent teams teams like the Browns are 4-26 ATS 2007 as a home dog off a game as a favorite when more than 50 points were scored in their last game. The Browns are 1-17 ATS as a 7+ dog on grass after a game in which they committed at least two turnovers. Cleveland looks to be in the wrong place at the wrong time here as Baltimore looks to serve up revenge. Play on The Ravens, On Sunday we start things off with an Executive Level TIER 1 NFL Exclusive side then later on the NFC East Game of the Year and end things with the Triple System Sunday nighter on NBC. In hoops we have the NBA Total of the Week from an undefeated League Wide system and a Powerful RPI Scale NCAAB Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on with us. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Baltimore. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2019)

The Monday night Play of the Year with a 100% Monday night specific system headlines. We also have the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and a Bowl Total. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on San Francisco at 10:30 eastern. The Dons are a solid 9-3 on the year and have a huge RPI Scale edge at 83 compared to 275 for Fresno. They have played a tougher schedule and have covered 7 of 10 vs .400 Or less teams winning all of their games vs teams ranked 125 or worse. The Bulldogs have no bite failing to cover 4 of 5 vs winning teams and 3 of 4 on Mondays. All of their wins are vs teams ranked 200 or worse. The road team has covered 5 of 7 in this series. Play on San Francisco. The Monday night Game of the Year in the NFL headlines with a Massive Undefeated System We also have the Double perfect Western Conference Game of the Month in the NBA and a 23-3 Bowl totals system going early. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take San Francisco. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2019)

Thursday comp play on Dallas at 8;05 Eastern the Mavericks should have Donkic for this one and they have a full 3 days rest. The Spurs are off a big blowout win in Memphis and that sets them up in a negative system we use that plays against rested road teams that covered the spread by 14+ points in a game where the line was -3 to +3 and they allowed 110 or more vs and opponent like Dallas that was a road dog last out. These road teams fail to cover over 85% long term. Look for Dallas to win and cover. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2019)

Friday card has 2 TOP Play bowls systems and a pair of NBA power Systems. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Boston at 4:05 eastern. The Celtics have won and covered the last vs the Cavs with every win by at least 20 points. Today should be no different as Teams like the Cavs that are road dogs with 3 or more days rest and off a home dog win where they scored 120 or more points fail to cover 86% since 1995. The Cavs are 0-3 ats as a road dog of more than 12 and have failed to cover 6 of 8 with same season revenge as well as 6 of 8 vs Atlantic Division opponents. The Celtics are 3-0 ats off a 10+ point road win and have covered 6 of 7 off a division game and are 6-2 ats as a home favorite from -12 to 18. Look for the Celtics to cover. On Friday we have Bowls and baskets up as we have 2 in each sport and all with powerful systems cashing over 95%. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Boston. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2019)

Saturday headliners include 3 big bowl plays one is a TIER 1 side, the BOWL Total of the Month and a 2x Perfect side. In hoop we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme and 3 big NBA Power system plays. Cotton bowl below


On Saturday Cotton Bowl comp play is on Penn.St The Lions are 17-1 Ats off a win and no cover. They are the better team here and the winning team has covered 16 straight in the Cotton Bowl. American Athletic teams like Memphis are 1-11 at as a dog of 7 or less and interim coaches have failed to cover 13 of 16 in Bowl action as a dog off a win. Penn ST fits a system that plays on favorites with a record that is than their opponent. Play on Penn. ST.On Saturday a tremendous card is up with 3 big Bowl move one is an exclusive TIER 1, a double perfect Peach Bowl system and the Bowl total of the Month. In the NBA we have a Triple perfect system pack with 3 bigs and an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Penn.ST. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2019)

The Sunday night Total of the Year headlines and i backed with a huge 28-1 totals system. We also have 2 TIER 1 NFL Plays a side and Total going early. Comp Play below


The NFL comp play is on Dallas Game 112 at 4:25 eastern. The Boys will respond big here at home a week 17 divisional Home favorites of 7 or more are 100% straight up and ats since 1989 winning by an average 25 points per game if they are off a road favored lo and the opponent lost and failed to cover. Teams like Washington are 0-13-1 ATS on the road on turf off a loss after an overtime game. The kind are 1-10 at a a divisional dog. Look for Dallas to come out big in this one. The 28-1 Sunday night total of the Year Headlines tonight along with 2 TIER 1 NFL Plays a side and total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Free pick. Play on Dallas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2019)

Monday card has 3 Big Bowl plays ones is a rare 6* from a 16-1 System, we have 3 NCAAB Plays one is the 100% Revenge Game of the Year and a 5* 2X Perfect NBA Play. NCAAB Comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp Play is on Villanova. Game 726 at 6:30 eastern. Villanova has owned Xavier here going 6-0 straight up and ats and they are 5-0 at home. Xavier is once again playing well early on. However they are 0-16 ats in their last 16 regular season road dog losses. Play on Villanova. Big Monday is up and there is a rare 16-1 6* Bowl release one of 3 on the day as well as 3 Powerful NCAAB Plays one of which is the Revenge Game of the Year. In the NBA we have a Double perfect 5* side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Play on the Wildcats -5. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2019)

New Years Eve card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Bowl Side, the Bowl Total of the Year and a 5* Big East NCAAB Play. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play at 5:05 eastern is on the Over 223 points in the LA. Clippers at Sacramento Kings game. This game fits a solid league wide totals system that goes over for rested home dogs like Sacramento that scored 110 or more and allowed 120 or more as a road dog in their last game, vs an opponent like LA that failed to cover by 7 or more at home in their last game. This system is 7 of 7 to the over. LA has gone over the last 3 as a road favorite in this range and the Kings are 4 of 4 over if they lost 6 or more games straight. Look for this game to play over the total. On New Years eve we have a Powerful year ending card led by the Bowl Total of the Year and an exclusive TIER 1 Side. We also have a huge 5* Big East play in NCAAB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to end the year big in baskets and Bowls. For the free pick. play the over in the LA vs Sacramento game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2020)

New Years Day card has 3 BIG TOP Bowl Plays, Citrus, Rose and Sugar bowls, an NBA Platinum Supreme move and a rare 6* in College Hoops. NBA Comp play below


The NBA New Year Day comp play on the LA. Lakers 10:35 eastern. The Lakers are 22-3 ats off a win and the winning team has covered the last 19 in this series. The Suns fit the System below. Teams are 1-12 ATS with rest off a road game in which they had at least 10 less three point attempts than their season to date average. LA has covered the last 3 here. Look for LA to cover. On Hump day we have 3 TOP New Years Day Bowl plays, an NBA Platinum supreme and a rare 6* NCAAB. See u at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to get the New Year started fast. For our NBA Free pick. Play on the LA. Lakers. Rob V- GC Sports.


ATS: 1-12-0

Apr 15, 2019 recap Mon 2018 Nets Seventysixers away 123-145 1&1 8.5 225.5 -22 -13.5 42.5 14.5 28.0 L L O 0
Apr 16, 2019 recap Tue 2018 Spurs Nuggets away 105-114 2&2 7.0 209.5 -9 -2.0 9.5 3.8 5.8 L L O 0
Apr 28, 2019 recap Sun 2018 Bucks Celtics home 90-112 5&6 -8.0 223.5 -22 -30.0 -21.5 -25.8 4.2 L L U 0
Nov 04, 2019 recap Mon 2019 Pelicans Nets away 125-135 1&1 4.0 239.0 -10 -6.0 21.0 7.5 13.5 L L O 0
Nov 11, 2019 recap Mon 2019 Warriors Jazz home 108-122 1&2 8.0 213.0 -14 -6.0 17.0 5.5 11.5 L L O 0
Nov 14, 2019 recap Thu 2019 Bucks Bulls home 124-115 3&1 -11.5 230.0 9 -2.5 9.0 3.2 5.8 W L O 0
Nov 14, 2019 recap Thu 2019 Cavaliers Heat home 97-108 1&1 4.5 215.5 -11 -6.5 -10.5 -8.5 -2.0 L L U 0
Dec 04, 2019 recap Wed 2019 Warriors Hornets away 91-106 1&1 3.5 209.0 -15 -11.5 -12.0 -11.8 -0.2 L L U 0
Dec 11, 2019 recap Wed 2019 Timberwolves Jazz home 116-127 1&1 1.0 223.0 -11 -10.0 20.0 5.0 15.0 L L O 0
Dec 15, 2019 recap Sun 2019 Pelicans Magic home 119-130 1&1 0.0 218.0 -11 -11.0 31.0 10.0 21.0 L L O 0
Dec 17, 2019 recap Tue 2019 Clippers Suns home 120-99 2&0 -14.5 225.0 21 6.5 -6.0 0.2 -6.2 W W U 0
Dec 17, 2019 recap Tue 2019 Kings Hornets away 102-110 1&1 -4.5 208.0 -8 -12.5 4.0 -4.2 8.2 L L O 0
Dec 28, 2019 recap Sat 2019 Wizards Knicks home 100-107 1&1 3.0 228.5 -7 -4.0 -21.5 -12.8 -8.8 L L U 0

Jan 01, 2020 recap Wed 2019 Suns Lakers away 1&2 11.0 226.5


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2020)

Friday card has our Highest Rated 7* College Bowl Game Of the year from a 15-0 system dating to 1985. We also have 5* System plays in the NBA and NCAAB. BIG 10 comp play below.

The Big 10 comp play is on Ohio. St at 7:00 eastern. The Buckeyes were upset last out by West Virginia but are solid at home where they have covered 8 of 9. They have some pay back in order as they lost here in March to Wisconsin. The Badgers have failed to cover both ties off back to back 20+ point wins and 5 of 7 vs teams who average 77 or more points per game. Ohio St has covered 6 of 7 vs winning teams and the last 6 off 3+ non conference games. Look for a big bounce back win here. On Friday the 7* College Football Bowl Game Of The Year with a 100% System dating to 1985 headlines. In hoops we have a pair of perfect System 5* releases on in the NBA and one in College. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the BIG 10 Play. Go with Ohio. St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2020)

Saturday card ha our 100% Wild Card TOTAL of the Year and a Big 5*, both game have perfect systems. In hoops we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme headlining NCAAB and an NBA Dominator. Comp play bellow

The NCAAB Comp play is on San Diego St +2 at 10:35 eastern. The Aztec are undefeated this season have have tournament knockout revenge on a Utah St team they have beaten 11 of 13. The Aztecs are 12-1 after allowing 60 or less in 3 straight games and 6-0 vs winning teams, as well as having a top 10 defense. Utah St is 1-5 when the total is 130-140 and has failed to cover 5 of 6 if they won 3 of the last 4 as well as going 1-3 vs teams that allow less than 64 points per game. Take the points with SD.ST. On Saturday we have 2 Huge NFL Wild card plays, a big 5* in early action and then the Wild Card total of the year at night with a 100% Totals system. In Hoops we have a perfect system NBA Side and the NCAAB Platinum supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB free play. Take the 2 points with San Diego St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunday card has our 100% NFL Wild Card Play of the year and our exclusive NFL Tier 1 Play. In Hoops we have the BIG 10 Game of the Month and a Perfect system 5* NBA with a 28-0 Angle. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Phoenix at 8:05 eastern. The Suns have home loss revenge here on Memphis and the revenging team has won the last 7 times in this series and the winning team has covered 15 straight. Memphis has no rest off a stunning 140-114 upset road dog win over the LA.Clippers as a 10 point dog. From the database going back to 1995 no team has covered as a road dog with no rest if they covered by 21 or more a a 10+ point dog scoring 120 or more. Look for The Suns to serve up revenge.Our Wild card Game of the Year goes today along with an Executive Level TIER 1 and the NCAAB Big 10 Game Of The Moth and another massive NBA TOP Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Phoenix. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2020)

Monday card has the Triple perfect Lending tree Bowl Totals System and the NBA Perfect System Total of the week. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA comp play is on Denver at 7:35 eastern. The Nuggets have home loss revenge for upset loss to the Hawks as a 10 point favorite. Now they look to bounce back off a loss in Washington and catch an Atlanta team off back to back dogs wins. Denver has covered 7 of 8 when they win as a road favorite and 3 of 4 with home loss revenge. Atlanta has failed to cover 6 of 9 after scoring 110 or more. Denver fits a long term 114-53 bounce back system as well. On Monday we have our perfect System total of the week and the Triple perfect Lending tree Bowl total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play on the Denver Nuggets. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 7, 2020)

Tuesday we have our NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and College hoops. For a Free play we will go with Montreal in the NHL. Detroit is the worst team in the league but somehow has found a way to beat the Canadiens twice on the road this season. The Canadiens fit a solid 103-43 long term road favorite system as well. Montreal has won 4 straight here and should serve up revenge tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on the big Tuesday card featuring the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month. For the free pick. Make it Montreal. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2020)

Hump day card has an NCAAB Platinum Supreme top play headlining the card and a Pair of NBA top Play totals. NBA Comp Play below


The NBA comp play is on the Boston Celtics. Game 570 at 7:05 eastern. The Celtics have covered all 3 vs South West Division teams and are 4-0 ats off a favored loss as well as cashing 6 of 7off back to back road games. San Antonio has failed to cover 3 of 4 with home loss revenge. They have failed to cover both times off a dog win and are a dismal 0-10 ats off a home win. And then there is the perfect system from the database that plays against rested road dogs of 5 or more with a 200 or higher total if they are off a +5 or more home dog spread win by 10 or more vs a team off a 10+ points spread loss as a road favorite of 5 or more like Boston. These road dogs have not cover in over 25 years. Look for the Celtics to cover. On Wednesday we have a Powerful hoops card with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme 1/1 side and a Pair of NBA Top play totals headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with Boston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2020)

Top rated Rare 6* NCAAB Play tonight headlines hoops card along with NBA. comp play below.

Thursday free 3* play on Austin Peay -7 over Tennessee Tech. Austin Peay has won and covered all 5 vs losing teams and the winning team in this series has covered 16 of 17. Tech is a terrible team this year at 3-12 lay the points with Austin Peay. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on our Top rated xxx Large 6* Top play in NCAAB Action. For the Thursday free play. Go with Austin Peay. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2020)

Saturday card- NFL Early 22-0 System play + Late TIER 1 AFC Play

NCAAB Platinum Level Play + Early Big East Game of the Month

NBA 5* NBA and NHL Total Plays + Early FCS Championship- Free Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Texas Tech plus the points at 6:00 eastern. The Red Raiders have conference tournament revenge here on West Virginia and they fit a powerful system that is hitting over 85% long term for teams that won 25 or more last year and the opponent has a win percentage of .845 or higher. Tech has won 10 of 14 this year despite returning just one tarter from last years magical team. Big red has covered 9 of 10 off 3+ home games an 9 of 10 on Saturdays. West Virginia has failed to cover 4 of 5 after allowing 50 or less and 20 of 29 at home vs a team under .500 on the road. The Mountaineers are off a big revenge win over Ok. St. Take the points with Texas Tech. On Saturday a massive card is up with a TIER 1 NFL Playoff side, a 22-0 Early NFL Play, The NCAAB Platinum Supreme play, BIG East Game of the Month and 5 * Perfect System NBA and NHL Plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the 4-5 point with Texas Tech. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunday NFL 7* Playoff Game of the year goes as well as a Secondary top 6* Side. In College hoops we have an Exclusive TIER 1 Play. In the NBA a big 5* Perfect System Play with a 32-1 Angle going . NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp Play for Sunday is on Minnesota at 1:00 eastern. The Golden Gophers have Conference tournament revenge from last season and are 17-2 as a home favorite and they have won 7 of 9 here this year. They are solid historically with conference revenge and Michigan has lot the last 4 as a road dog. Look for Minnesota to serve up some revenge here at home today. On Sunday we have our 2020 7* Playoff Game of the Year headlining and a top rated 6* in the Other game. In the NBA the lead play is a late 5* Perfect system database side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free NCAAB Play. Make it Minnesota. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2020)

National Championship Monday and we have a rare 6* Play between Clemson and LSU as well as a top NBA Play. NCAAB Comp Play below


The College hoops comp play is on Loyola MD at 7:00 eastern plus the 2-3 points. Loyola has conference tournament revenge from last season and has won the last 3 in the series here at home vs Boston.The Terriers are a terrible 0-4 on the road vs a winning home teams and have failed to cover 7 of 10 as a road favorite as well as failing to cover 7 of 10 off a win. With the home team covering the last 5 in the series we will take the points with Loyola MD. On championship Monday we have a rare 6* in the College title game and a top NBA Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on and get both. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Loyola. Rob-V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2020)

Wednesday card has The 24-1 NBA Divisional Game of the Moth and an Exclusive NCAAB Platinum Supreme move headlining. NCAAB Comp play below

Thew NCAAB Comp play is on Florida St at 7:00 eastern. The Seminoles are a better team this year and pasted a Better Virginia team in the ACC Tournament then they will see here tonight at home in a series where the winning team has covered 12 of 13 times. The Cavs are 0-9 ats after allowing 65 or less in back to back games and have not looked good in true road games this year losing the last 2 and getting smoked at Purdue, a place where The Seminoles have won this year. With Florida St 4-1 to the spread off back t back double digit wins we will look their way today. On Hump day our power card is led by an NCAAB Exclusive platinum Supreme play and the 24-1 NBA Divisional Game of the month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play. Go with Florida St. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2020)

On Thursday we have the West Coast Conference play of the year and a 6* 28-0 NBA Top play headlining the hoops card which cashed out big on Wednesday. PAC 12 Comp play below.

On Thursday the PAC 12 comp play is on Arizona St plus the points at 9:00 eastern. The Sun devils are 6-0 here at home vs Colorado and have same season revenge for a neutral court loss earlier the year, AZ. St has covered the last 5 off back to back games as a road dog and 8 of 10 vs teams who allow less than 65 points per game. Colorado has failed to cover 15 of 20 on the conference road and the road team in this series has failed to cover 10 of 11. The Buffaloes have failed to cover 3 of 4 off back to back home games and Arizona St is 4-0 with revenge. Look for the Sun Devils to cover. On Thursday we have another huge card led by our 100% West Coast Conference Game of the Year and a rare top rated 6* in the NBA Backed with a 28-0 angle and a big system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the PAC 12 Free play. Go with Arizona St. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2020)

Saturday card has a powerful Hoops card led by the ACC Game of the Year, SEC Play of the Month, an Executive Level TIER Exclusive play and a PERFECT System NBA Play. Comp Play Below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Utah at 9:05 eastern. The Jazz are home for Sacramento after getting losing on the road in a game where they allowed 138 points. The Jazz are 6-1 to the spread at home after a game where they allowed 120 or more. Sacramento have failed to cover 5 of 6 on the road off a game where they allowed 120 or more at home. To tie in a nice league wide system we note that rested home favorites of 5 or more with a 210+ total that cored and allowed 120 or more like Utah have covered 85% since 1995 vs an opponent that was a home dog in their last game. Look for the Jazz to cover. On Saturday a huge hoops card is up and led by an Executive Level TIER 1 NCAAB Play at night, an Early ACC Game of the Year, SEC Play of the Month and a Perfect system NBA Side. We are also releasing Sunday NFL Tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with Utah- Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2020)

Championship Sunday i here in the NFL and we have our Playoff Total of the Year going along with a TIER 1 Side. We also have the NBA Total of the Week with a Perfect Total system. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The Free Play for Championship Sunday is on Davidson a they have played the much tougher schedule and are a veteran group. Fordham has lost 8 of 9 and their only wins have been against early season Cream puffs. They have failed to cover the last 6 here at home. Long term they have a 2-22 spread mark in home dog losses. Fordham has covered 13 of 16 when they win as a road Favorite and the winning team in the series has covered all 8 times. Play on Davidson. On Championship Sunday our 100% Play off total of the Year is up along with an Executive Level TIER 1 side and the Perfect system NBA Total of the Week. Those with us lat week in Divisional round cashed big. More damage today. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play. Go with Davidson. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 22, 2020)

Hump day card has a Huge NBA Triple pack with 2 perfect Sides and a total. In NCAAB we have a Rare Platinum Supreme and the Total of the month. Comp play below


The NCAAB comp play is on Davidson. Game 794 at 7:00 eastern. Davidson has Conference tournament knockout revenge here in this game and they are 14-0 at home off a road game while St. Louis is 0-7 on the road off a home loss. The Wildcats have all 5 starters back from last season and were projected to roll this conference this season but have under achieved all year while the Billikens who were not expected to do much have run out to a 15-2 record. If Davidson cant roll these guys tonight then they may have their coach packing up. we think they come out and get the SCAROLA Tonight. On Wednesday we have 3 ***-Large Perfect System plays up including 2 sides and a total. IN NCAAB Action we have a Rare Platinum Supreme Top play and our NCAAB Total of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play. Go with Davidson. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2020)

The 100% Big 10 Game of the year headlines the NCAAB Card tonight with last nights top plays on SMU and Furman cashing. NBA Late 5* Headlines NBA. Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Towson at 7:00 eastern. Towson is the better team and has 20 point home loss revenge from last season to exact in this one.They have covered both times as a road favorite this year They have won 4 straight and take on a terrible Elon team that has lost 12 straight vs winning teams and 8 of the last 9 overall. The winning team has covered 11 straight in the series. Take Towson. On Thursday the BIG 10 Game of the Year headlines the NCAAB Card where both top sides one last night with SMU and Furman. In the NBA we have a perfect System late night 5*. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with Towson. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2020)

Saturday card has the NCAAB Total of the Year and an Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Side headlining a powerful hoops card. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on the Under in the LA. Lakers at Philadelphia game at 8:30 eastern live on ABC. Philly has gone under the last 6 as a dog and 5 of 5 vs teams who have a .600 or higher win percentage. The Lakers fit a powerful totals system that plays under for rested road favorites with a 190+ total that won and covered as a road favorite in their last game and scored 120 or more points vs a team like Philly that failed to cover as a road dog. This system is 86% to the under since 1995. Look for this game to play under. On Saturday we have a huge Hoops card featuring the NCAAB Total of the Year and an Executive Level TIER 1 side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the Saturday free pick. Play Philly and the Lakers under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2020)

Sunday card has the Perfect system East. Conference Game of the Month in the NBA and an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move in College hoops. Comp Play below.


The NCAAB Comp Play for Sunday is on Creighton at 4:00 eastern. The Blue Jays are off a nice win at Depaul and already beat Xavier on the road this year. They have won 13 of 14 as a home favorite which is significant as Xavier has failed to cover 18 straight as a regular season road dog and 9 of 12 off a win as well as 4 of 5 vs winning home teams. Creighton mauled the Musketeers by 22 here last season and has covered 6 of 8 off a win and 40 of 59 long term on Sundays. Play on Creighton.On Sunday a rare Platinum Supreme move headlines the NCAAB Card along with the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play today go with Creighton. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2020)

Monday Card has the 16-0 NBA Game of the Week and a powerful NCAAB Play. NHL Comp Play below.


The NHL back from the break Power System is on San Jose at 10:30 eastern. The Sharks fit a solid extended rest system and they have won 12 of 18 vs losing teams and 15 of 31 with 3+ days off. The Ducks have dropped the last 5 vs losing teams and 17 of 25 on the road as well as 13 of 16 off a win and 6 of 8 on Mondays. With the harks having won 9 of the last 12 in the series we will stay at home with San Jose tonight. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2020)

Hump day card has an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move and the Revenge Game of the Year. In the NBA We have perfect System NBA Game of the week. Tuesday card sweeps going 3-0. NCAAB Comp play below.


NCAAB comp Play on Iowa. St. plus the 5 points at 9:00 eastern. Iowa St has revenge and has covered the last 4 with revenge when they scored 60 or less. Baylor is off a big win streak but should bounce off a big road dog win over Florida in the BIG 12 Vs SEC Challenge. Look for the Cyclones to get the cover. On Hump day the NCAAB Revenge Game of the year and and Platinum supreme move along with the NBA Total of the week from an undefeated system headline. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the 5 points with Iowa. St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2020)

Thursday card has the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Total of the year and our Highest rated NCAAB BIG South conference play along with 2 more best bets. NCAAB Com play below

The College hoops Comp play is on Georgia Southern at 7:00 eastern. GA. Southern has won and covered the last 5 in this series against Troy including a big 16 point win at Troy earlier in the season. There wont be a revenge factor for the Trojans here as they are overmatched talent wise and now have to face them off a loss. GA. Southern has covered 9 of 11 off a loss and they are 6-0 ats vs .400 or less opponents. Troy has failed to cover 6 of 8 on the road when they lose and 11 of 15 off a loss at home by 10 or more. they are 1-4 ats on the road. The favorite in this series has covered 6 straight and the winning team is 12-1 ats when they two play. Go with Georgia Southern. On Thursday we have our Perfect System Eastern Conference Total of the Year and a Powerful NCAAB Card led by our Highest rated Big South Conference play and 2 more best bets. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free college hoops play. Play on Georgia Southern. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2020)

Saturday card has the NBA TV Game of the Year tonight on ABC and a Powerful College Hoops card led by an Exclusive executive Level TIER 1 Play a TOP Total Play and an Afternoon Blowout and late night Bailout. NBA Totals Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is a 3* rated play tonight as we have a 22-3 Under system in play tonight. Rested road dogs like the Knicks with a 210 or higher total that failed to cover by 10 or more as a home dog are 22 of 25 under vs a team like Indiana that scored 110 or more at home. The Pacers have Stayed under 13 of 18 vs losing teams and NY has gone under in 11 of 12 on Saturdays and 4 of 5 after allowing 125 or more. On Saturday we start the Month off fast with our NBA TV Game of the Year on ABC. There is a huge NCAAB Card up led by an executive Level TIER 1 Play. a TOP Totals play, a Late night 5* Bailout and More. See us at goldenconender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA free play, Take the Pacers and Knicks to go under the 213 point total tonight. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 2, 2020)

Super Bowl Sunday and we have a 6* in the big game with Multiple Systems and Super bowl specific indicators one is perfect and dates to 1967.There is the bonus total and several props too. In the NBA we have a double perfect 5* and a Powerful NCAAB Side. College hoops Comp play below.

The NCAAB Free Play is on Niagara at 1:00 eastern. The Purple Aces look to even the score today and avenge an earlier loss at Quinnipiac. The Bobcats are a lousy 4-9 ats a a road favorite. Niagara has covered the last 4 as a home dog, 4 of 4 after scoring 50 or less points and 5 of 6 on Sunday. Take the 2-3 points here with the revenging home dog. On Sunday we have the 6* Super Bowl side with Totals and Bonus props. The side has multiple super bowl systems and an indicator that dated back to 1967. There is a 5* NBA Double perfect system side and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the NCAAB free play. Play on Niagara. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 3, 2020)

Big Monday card has the NBA Perfect System Game of the week and the BIG 12 Game of the Month headlining. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Toronto at 7:00 eastern. The Leafs have revenge on Florida and the revenging team is on an 11-0 run in this series. The leafs have won 9 of 12 off a win, 7 of 8 vs a team that scored 2 or less and 6 of 8 vs a winning team. Florida has not fared well here losing the last 7 times as the host is on a 13-1 run when these two meets. Look for Toronto to serve up revenge tonight. On Monday the big 12 Game of the Month and the perfect System NBA Game of the week headline the Big Monday card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2020)

Wednesday card has an Executive Level NBA Tier 1 Total, a Triple Perfect Side play and the Summit League Conference Game of the year headlining College hoops. Conference USA Comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp Play is on Florida Atlantic plus the 3-4 points at 7:00 eastern. FAU has conference tournament knock out revenge on Florida International and has covered the last 3 here. The Owls have covered in 7 of 8 vs a team that is .600 or better and 6 of 8 off a win. Florida International has failed to cover 5 of 7 off a spread win and the favorite has failed to cover 4 of the last 5 and the home team is a dismal 1-5 to the spread. We will back the dog in this Conference USA Rivalry game. On Hump day we have the NCAAB Summit league Game of the Year headlining a powerful College card. In the NBA we have a Rare Executive Level TIER 1 Total and a Triple perfect Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the 3-4 points with Florida Atlantic. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2020)

Thursday card has a rare 6* NCAAB Red circle top play headlining a powerful college card and a 5* NBA Side with Power angle that has cashed 31 straight times. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play is on Milwaukee at 8:05 eastern. The Bucks are in a nice revenge spot here tonight in this game against Philadelphia who has failed to cover the last 6 when they lose as a road dog. The Bucks are 13-4 ats if they won 2 of the last 3 and fit a nice 78% system here tonight. Look for the Bucks to serve up revenge. On Thursday we have a rare red circle 6* Alert headlining the college hoops card. In NBA action we have a powerful 31-0 Power play rated as a 5* play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Make it Milwaukee. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2020)

Saturday the 2020 NCAAB 7* Total of the Year headlines along with an Executive Level TIER 1 side West Coast Conference top play and 2 Big Perfect System NBA Plays. Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Toronto at 7:30 eastern. The Raptors have covered 15 of 22 with no rest and the last 4 at home vs a losing team. The Nets have failed to cover 8 of 9 on the road, 10 of 11 as a dog and the last 5 vs .600 or better opponents, Toronto has won and covered all 3 vs Brooklyn this year. The winning team in Nets games are on a 30-1 run. Look for Toronto to cover. On Saturday we have our 2020 NCAAB Total of the Year going along with an Executive Level TIER 1 side and our Top rated West Coast Conference play going late. In the NBA we have 2 big 5* plays both from undefeated Systems. See us at goldencontneder@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on the Raptors. RobV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2020)

Sunday Metro Atlantic Conference Play of the Year headlines along with the NBA Total of the Week from an Undefeated totals system. NBA Comp Play below

The Comp play for Sunday is on Philadelphia at 6:00 eastern. The Sixers have won all 3 vs Chicago this season all by 10 or more. The winning team in the series have covered 11 of 12. Chicago has failed to cover 8 of 10 vs Atlantic Division, 11 of 16 with same season revenge and 4 of 5 after allow 120 or more. Look for Philly to cover. On Sunday the Metro Atlantic Conference Play of the Year headlines along with the NBA Total of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Go with The Sixers. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2020)

Monday Card has the NBA Non conference Game of the Month with a perfect League wide system from the database.In College hoops we have a solid 5* from our exclusive RPI Scale system. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Monday is on the over 227 Point total is the Sacramento at Milwaukee game at 8:05 eastern. These two have played over 14 straight times and from the database we have an over system hitting over 70% long term for home favorites of 10 or more that covered as a road favorite vs a team like the Kings off a home dog win and cover by 10 or more points. The Kings have gone over all 3 times off a dog win by 10+ points. The Bucks have gone over in 6 of 7 off back to back spread wins as a double digit favorite. Play this one over. On Monday we have a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale Power System Play and the Undefeated NBA Non conference game of the Month headlining hoops. See us at goldencontwnder@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Play over 227 in the Sacramento at Milwaukee game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2020)

The NBA Road warrior is on Toronto at 7:35 eastern. The Raptors fit the nice 11-0 system below which is a subset of a 75-47 base system that pertains to road favorites with 4+ days of rest upcoming vs an opponent like Brooklyn that returns home off a road spread win of 7 or more points. The Nets are 1-10 ats in their last 11 home dog losses. The Raptors have covered 7 of 9 here in Brooklyn and have won 28 of 31 vs losing teams. We will ride with the Raptors tonight. On Wednesday we have our Executive Level TIER 1 NCAAB Side, and the Big East Game of the Month, We also have a Top NBA Pre All Star Break play with a 31-1 angle. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports.


SU: 11-0
ATS: 11-0-0

Dec 30, 1999 recap Thu 1999 Raptors Mavericks away 109-104 1&2 -2.0 207.5 5 3.0 5.5 4.2 1.2 W W O False
Feb 10, 2000 recap Thu 1999 Grizzlies Clippers away 112-90 1&0 -2.0 194.0 22 20.0 8.0 14.0 -6.0 W W O False
May 29, 2003 recap Thu 2002 Spurs Mavericks away 90-78 1&1 -4.5 203.0 12 7.5 -35.0 -13.8 -21.2 W W U 0
Feb 10, 2004 recap Tue 2003 Pacers Bulls away 103-84 1&3 -6.5 178.0 19 12.5 9.0 10.8 -1.8 W W O 0
Mar 13, 2005 recap Sun 2004 Suns Nuggets away 106-101 1&0 -4.0 214.0 5 1.0 -7.0 -3.0 -4.0 W W U 0
Feb 13, 2008 recap Wed 2007 Spurs Cavaliers away 112-105 1&1 -2.0 180.0 7 5.0 37.0 21.0 16.0 W W O 0
Feb 13, 2008 recap Wed 2007 Jazz Supersonics away 112-93 3&4 -6.5 207.0 19 12.5 -2.0 5.2 -7.2 W W U 0
Feb 12, 2014 recap Wed 2013 Spurs Celtics away 104-92 1&1 -3.5 194.0 12 8.5 2.0 5.2 -3.2 W W O 0
Feb 11, 2015 recap Wed 2014 Spurs Pistons away 104-87 1&0 -6.5 195.0 17 10.5 -4.0 3.2 -7.2 W W U 0
Feb 15, 2017 recap Wed 2016 Spurs Magic away 107-79 1&1 -10.5 205.0 28 17.5 -19.0 -0.8 -18.2 W W U 0
Jan 31, 2020 recap Fri 2019 Thunder Suns away 111-107 1&2 -1.0 222.0 4 3.0 -4.0 -0.5 -3.5 W W U 0

Feb 12, 2020 recap Wed 2019 Raptors Nets away 1&1


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2020)

Thursday card features the 100% Big SKY Game of the Year in College hoops along with a PAC 12 Play of the Month and a 15-0 NBA Pre All Star Break Totals System.


The NCAAB Comp play for Thursday is on Louisiana Tech at 7:30 eastern. The Bulldogs are off a pair of road losses but can take solace in the fact that they are 17-0 at home off a road game and have covered the last 3 off back to back road games, 6 of 9 vs winning teams and 8 of 12 off a road favored loss. Florida International comes in off a pair of wins but has failed to cover 3 of 4 off 3 or more conference wins. With the home team at 7-0 ats in this series we will lay it with LA. Tech. On Thursday we have our Big Sky Conference Game of the year and a massive 15-0 NBA Pre all star break top totals System play along with the PAC 12 Game of the Month and more. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the College hoops Free pick. Play on the LA. Tech Bulldogs. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2020)

Saturday we have our 7* 2019 College Game of the Year headlining a huge Hoops card that has 5 Plays and all from Powerful Long term systems and XFL. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Colorado ST. at 4:00 eastern. The Rams beat Wyoming at home last month but failed to cover and that sets them up in a road favorite power system we use that pertains to home dogs that are under .500 and off a road loss Wyoming has failed to cover 11 of 13 times when they lose as a home dog, while Colorado ST has covered in 11 of their 12 road favored wins. The Rams are off a close home loss to Utah ST and should bounce back to a win and cover today. On Saturday its the release of the 2019 College Basketball Game of the Year up along with a huge hoops card that has Several Top System Plays Along with XFL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free NCAAB Play. Lay the points with Colorado ST. RV- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunday card has the Atlantic 10 Conference Play of the Year headlining a powerful card with XFL (Side 2-0 This season) 7* Top play cashes on Saturday with Florida. Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Villanova at 1:00. The Wildcats blew a big lead but held off Marquette on Wednesday and travel to Temple to take on an Owls team they have won and covered against the last 6 times a the winning team has covered 10 of 11. Temple is off a pair of revenge wins against SMU and Tulane. Temple has failed to cover the last 5 dog losses. With the favorite 12-2 ats in this series we will back Villanova. After a huge NCAAB Day on Saturday led by the GOY winner on Florida we head to Sunday with our Atlantic 10 Play of the Year headlining hoops and we have another Solid XFL Play with Sides 2-0 in the early going. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Villanova. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2020)

Tuesday Is the release of the 2020 NHL Total of the Year backed with an Exclusive Undefeated totals System and a 3 pack of NCAAB RPI Scale System winners one is the SEC Game of the Month. MAC Conf. Comp Play below.

The MAC Conference comp play for Tuesday is on Central Michigan. Game 609 at 7:00 eastern. Central Michigan and 3-4 points offers solid line value as they have won and covered the last 6 in the series with Ohio including covers in 4 straight here in Ohio. The Chippewas have the Better RPI Scale rank and are 8-1 this season vs teams ranked 185 or worse in the RPI Scale and Ohio checks in with a paltry 201 RPI Rank. Central Michigan has covered 3 straight as a road dog and 8 of 11 on the road when the total is 150-155. They are a solid 4-0 to the spread off 3 losses and have handled losing teams winning 23 of 28 overall. The bobcats have no bite here at home where they have failed to cover 7 of 9 as a home favorite of less than 4 and are 0-4 ats after wins in 2 of the last 3. Ohio is 0-3 ats off a loss of 15 or more. Based on the numbers and series history the points are the play here tonight. On Tuesday Rob unleashes his 100% 2020 NHL Total of the Year backed with a killer undefeated system. In hoops there is a triple pack with 3 Long term NCAAB Systems and one is the SEC Game of the Month.See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the College hoops free play. Take the 3-4 points with Central Michigan. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2020)

Thursday card has our highest Rated Undefeated NBA Back from the break Extended Rest system and the Big West Conference play of the Year headlining another solid card. NCAAB Comp play below.



The NCAAB Comp play is on Vermont at 7:00 eastern. Vermont comes full circle tonight as they have reeled off 11 straight since losing at home to Stony Brook as a 10 point favorite. Now its payback time and Vermont has won 5 of 6 on this court and has a solid #71 RPI Scale rank. Stony Brook is in off a big win last out but has failed to cover the last 4 and is a dismal 0-5 straight up and ats as a home dog. Look for Vermont to cover. On Thursday we have an Exclusive Undefeated Extended Rest Highest rated NBA System going along with the NCAAB Big West Conference Game of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Free college hoops pick. Lay the Small number with Vermont. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2020)

Saturday card has the ACC Conf. Game of the Year, an Exclusive NCAAB TIER 1 Play, a Top Rated Total, another Perfect System NBA side and XFL. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Florida Atlantic at 7:00 eastern. The Owls have home loss revenge for a close loss to UAB and it will be very tough for the Blazers to win a second time in a season here. The Blazers have failed to cover 5 of 7 off spread wins in 2 of their last 3 and 1-4 as a road dog of 3 or less. Florida Atlantic is 4-1 off back to back road games and 3-1 at home when the total i 130-135. Look for the Owls to serve up revenge. On Saturday we have another huge card led by an Executive Level TIER 1 side, the ACC Game of the Year, a top play total and more. In the NBA We have another exclusive Undefeated post all Star Break system and an XFL Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Go with Florida Atlantic. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2020)

Sunday card headliners include a Rare 6* NBA from a 2nd game back from Break Undefeated system, an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Court Crusher and the XFL Total of the Month. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play for Sunday is on Fairfield plus the 3-4 points at 2:00 eastern. Fairfield has covered 13 of 16 as a home dog, including 5 straight and has won 5 of their last 56 here at home. Siena coasted at home in the first meeting and have won their last 4 at home. Things should be different here today though as Siena is a dreadful 0-8 ats a a road favorite. In fact this conference has been awful of late as a road favorite Of 8 or less going 0-16-1 to the spread. Look for Fairfield to cover. On Sunday a huge card is up and has a Rare 6* NBA from a Perfect 2nd game back from break system, an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Move and the XFL Total of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Take the Points with Fairfield. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2020)

Tuesday card has the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Year backed with 2 undefeated Database systems and a Powerful NCAAB Card with a Top play in Missouri Valley Conference. Comp totals Play below.

The NCAAB Totals Play is on the Over 138 points in the LaSalle at Davidson game at 7:00 eastern. These two have flown over in 4 straight with each game going for at least 148 points. Davidson averages 80 points here at home and has flown over in 6 of 8 as a home favorite in this range and 3 of 4 off a conference win of 3 or less. The Explorers have gone over in 10 of 13 when the total is 130-140 and 6 of 7 of they covered in 2 of the last 3 games and 3 of 4 off back to back conference wins. They are also 10 of 15 to the over vs winning teams. Look for this game to post over the total tonight. On Tuesday we have a powerful card led by the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Year and the highest rated MCAAB Missouri Valley conference side headlining a powerful college hoops card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take LaSalle and Davidson over 138 tonight. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2020)

Massive hoops card up with an exclusive NCAAB platinum supreme move, the ACC Game of the Month and the 34-0 NBA West Coast conference Play of the Month. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on UNC Greensboro at 7:00 minus the 3-4 points. The Spartans ripped Furman on the road earlier in the year and have won and covered 6 of 7 in the series. They have also covered 4 of 5 as a home favorite. Furman is a solid road team when they are favored but not too good as a dog as they are 0-7 with just 2 spread wins away when taking points. They have failed to cover 5 of the last 6 here ad with the winning team covering 23 straight in this series we will back UNC Greensboro. On hump day we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme top play the ACC Play of the month and in the NBA The western conference Game of the Month with a powerful 34-0 angle. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on UNC Greensboro. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2020)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* the North East Conference Game of the year + a big PAC 12 Play of the month going late along with NBA. Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play is on Oklahoma City at 8:00 eastern. The Thunder are rolling and have covered 20 of 27 vs losing teams, 22 of 32 with 1 day of rest and also fit a powerful league wider system that plays on home favorites of less than 10 that scored and allowed 110 or more as a road favorite, vs a team like Sacramento that covered by 7 or more and scored 110 or more as a road favorite. The Kings have failed to cover 11 of 16 with 1 day of rest and 24 of 35 off a win of 10 or more. Look for the thunder to cash. On Thursday another powerful card headlines along with a rare 6* NCAAB North East Conference play of the year with an incredible angle that has cashed 40 of 41 times. We also have the PAC 12 game of the month going late along with NBA and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free play. Go with Oklahoma City. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 29, 2020)

Saturday card has An Executive Level TIER 1 Side, the SEC Game of the Year and our highest rated NBA TV Play this season along with XFL. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Miami at 7:35 eastern. The Heat are one of the best home teams in the league and have covered 12 of 15 on Saturdays and 19 of 27 at home. Brooklyn was crushed last night allowing 140 points. The Nets have failed to cover 9 of 11 as a road dog, 9 of 12 vs winning teams and the last 4 with no rest. To tie in a league wide system from the database we note that Home favorites with no rest that were non division home favorites the night before cover 89% since 1995 vs an opponent like the Nets that were a road favorite. These home favorites win by an average 14 points per game. We will back the Heat tonight. On Saturday a massive card is up and led by an executive Level TIER 1 Play, the SEC Game of the Year, XFL and our highest rated NBA TV Play this season on ABC. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Free pick. Play on Miami. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunday card has a rare 6* Top play and a Powerful College hoops card with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme side and and the American Athletic Conf. Play of the year and XFL. Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Fairfield plus the points at 2:00 eastern. The Stags will want this one a they are playing off back to back home losses and this is their last home game of the year. They take on a Rider team off a nice home win but they are 1-10 of late on the road and should not be laying points. Key angle in this game. MAAC conference road favorites of less than 8 are on a 1-21 spread run. Play on Fairfield. Another Powerful card up on Sunday with an NCAAB Platinum supreme NCAAB Play, a Rare 28-0 NBA 6* Top play and the American Athletic conference play of the Year and XFL. See us At goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Take the points with Fairfield. Rob v- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2020)

Tuesday card has the 100%b NBA Total of the week and our Last home game Play of the year headlining another big hoops card. ACC Comp play below


The ACC comp Play is on North Carolina. The Heels have played better of late and are in one of our Best final home game system that applies to teams with revenge against an opponent off back to back dog wins the last of which was in their final home games. Wake has lost their last 6 on the road. Look for North Carolina to serve up last home game revenge tonight. On Tuesday we have Our Highest rated last home game Play of the year Headlining the College Card and the NBA Total of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free play. Play on the heels- RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2020)

Wednesday card has the Triple Perfect Eastern Conference Game of the Year in the NBA and a Powerful College hoops card with a Big 5* Totals System, another last home game System and a 25-1 NBA System side. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Chicago plus the points at 8:00 eastern. The Bulls are in off an upset home win over Dallas. The Wolves were in New Orleans last night and we note that non division home teams that were a road dog of 10 or more last night are just 2-16 to the spread vs a team that covered as a home dog with 15 or less turnovers. The Wolves are 3-16 with 2 days rest, 4-18 with revenge and have lost the last 6 vs losing teams. Play on Chicago. On Hump day we have our Triple perfect Eastern Conference Game of the Year headlining in NBA along with a powerful college hoops card that has a 5* Total, a last home game system play and a 25-1 NBA System Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA comp Play. Take the points with the Bulls. Rob- V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 5, 2020)

Thursday card has an Exclusive NCAAB Platinum Supreme Move and a powerful conference Tournament system side. NCAAB 3-0 on Wednesday. NBA Top plays hits with Milwaukee and tonight we have a perfect System non conference side. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on Pittsburgh at 7:05 eastern. The Penguins are a solid favorite here tonight and they have home loss revenge on a Buffalo team that has lost the last 4 and has dropped 12 of 15 off a road triple lasting longer than a week. The Sabres are 6-21 after scoring 2 or less goals. Pittsburgh has won 16 of 21 here and the road team is 4-1 in the series. Look for Pittsburgh to serve up revenge. On Thursday we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move going and a conference tournament power systems side after a 3-0 sweep on Wednesday in NCAAB. The NBA Top play on the Bucks cashed out and tonight we have a 100% Non conference league wide system headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Play on the Penguins. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2020)

Saturday card ha an Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the NCAAB Total of the Month and our Powerful conference tournament Systems. We also have XFL and big NBA Revenge System Play. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Texas Southern at 6:30 eastern. Texas South has won 5 of the last 6 and has big revenge here for a 95-80 loss at home vs Alcorn St as an 11 point favorite. That was their only home loss and it napped a 25 game win streak over Alcorn. The Braves of Alcorn are off an upset win over Prairie View but are still one of the worse teams in the country sporting a 317 RPI Rank. Look for Texas Southern to win. On Saturday we have an Exclusive NCAAB TIER 1 Top play, the College total of the month, and our Conference tournament system plays. We also have another NBA play 22-10 overall run and XFL. A powerful card overall. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free Play go with Texas Southern. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2020)

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Wichita St at 4:00 eastern. The Shockers have road loss revenge in their last home game and Tulsa is off a road dog win last out. The home team have covered 7 of 8 in this series and With Wichita in a nice final home game system we will look their way today. On Sunday we have a solid card led by an NCAAB Platinum Supreme side and 3 Conference championship totals systems. There is Also a perfect NBA System and XFL. End the week big. See us on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Free pick. Play on Wichita St. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2020)

Monday card has the 24-1 Sun Belt Conference play of the year headlining along with a top 5* NBA System winner. Horizon league Comp Play below.



The NCAAB Comp play is on Wright St in Horizon League Semi Final round play. Wright St is here enjoying the Double Bye setup in this league and has not played in 9 days since upsetting Northern Kentucky in their season finale. The Raiders are the #5 scoring team in the nation and have more fire power than an Illinois Chicago team that won the last 2 at home to get here. In fact the Flames are on a neutral court here after playing the last 5 on their home floor. They have failed to cover 13 of 19 off a win. Wright St the 1 seen in this tournament has covered 4 of 5 off a win and teams who enter the Horizon league Tournament off a win have covered 14 of the last 20 games. Finally Wright St has covered 6 of 7 in this tournament vs a team with revenge off a win. Look for Wright St to get it done tonight. On Monday another big hoops card is up and led by the 24-1 Sun Belt Conference Game of the Year and a solid totals system as well as a 5* Top NBA System winner. See us at goldencontender@aol.con or on facebook to jump on. For the Free pick. Play on Wright St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2020)

Thursday NCAAB Tier 1 Executive Level Top Play alert up along with our Game of the Month and an NHL Power play system. MAC Tournament play below

The Thursday MAC Conference tournament play is on Kent at 9:00 eastern. Kent has a big RPI Scale rank advantage and has home loss revenge on Ball St a team they have best 16 of thew last 18 times.. They are 5-1 of late with revenge and are laying just a point or two. They have won 7 of 8 in the MAC Tournament. Ball St is 1-5 off a conference dog win and 0-4 off back to back wins. Look for Kent To cash. On Thursday another huge card is up and led by an Executive level TIER 1 Top play and our Game of the Month with a big 19-1 Revenge angle. A powerful college card is up along with an NHL Ice crusher. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MAC Conference free pick. Play on Kent. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2020)

$$ Saturday free Soccer play + FIGHT NIGHT 170 Main event Headliner up NOW $$

At 9:00 eastern our Free Play for Saturday is on the over 2.5 goals in the Club Leon vs Unam Pumas Match in Mexican League play. Look for both teams to score as well if you can see a line around -150. This match will get at least 3 goals tonight so find the over 2.5 goals line as both team will have solid strike chances in this match. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com Play Club Leon and Unam Pumas OVER the total. Rob V- GC Sports

** UP Now Lee vs Oliveira UFC Fight night 170 TOP Level Release **


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2020)

Free Play for Sunday: Coca Cola 600 live at Charlotte Motor speedway at 6:05 eastern. Play on Denny Hamlin. Solid value here on Hamlin as he has ranked better than Joey Logano in both long term and recent races at Charlotte Motor speed way. Hamlin has more laps led and ha better numbers here in top 20 finishes and a higher percentage in top 10 finishes than Logano. Overall Hamlin has 4 top 10/s in 6 races and Logano has 3 in 6 races. Based on the statistics we will back Hamlin to have a better finish in the Coca Cola 600. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2020)

The SERIE A Power Play is on Juventus -1 at 3:45 eastern. Juventus Sits at the top of Serie A with 69 points and has scored 56 goals this season while conceding just 24 as they play superior defense. Ronaldo is Juventus’ top goal scorer with 23 goals. They cant let up as Lazio is right on their tale so we will continue to see then play hard. Genoa has allowed 6 goals in 2 games since the restart and will not pose a threat here in their current form. Genoa is in 16th place in the standings, just one point away from the relegation zone. They struggle on defense even against mid level teams. Juventus won the only meeting this year and they stand at 21-3-3 while Genoa has 6 wins and 13 losses with 7 draws.The champions have kept clean sheets in four of their last 5 league matches. Lay it with Juventus. Contact Rob at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to get all his daily Plays. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 11, 2020)

Saturday card ha 2 Big Soccer Plays including a Platinum Supreme Early Play and the Slovenia League Play of the Year. Soccer Sides on a 10-1 run. We also have a Play on the UFC Main Event tonight. Comp Play below


The Comp Play for Saturday at UFC 251 Fight Island is on Volkan Oezdemir as he is off a pair of solid wins and will be motivated after signing a new contract. Tonight he takes on Jiří Procházka from the Czech Republic who is making his UFC debut tonight. He has a sterling 26-3 record mainly against lesser quality opponents and he is taking a big step tonight. We will back the ranked and more experienced fighter in Oezdemir. On Saturday we have 2 big Soccer Plays, An early Platinum supreme side and later on the lovenia League Play of the Year. We will also have a Top play on the UFC 251 Fight Island card. Soccer Sides on a 10-1 run as Friday sweeps. See u at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MMA Comp Play we will go with Volkan Oezdemir. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 13, 2020)

Monday card led by the Spanish LA LIGA Play of the Year with a 100% Stat Indicator and headlines the Soccer card. Soccer sides on a solid 11-3 run. Premier League Comp Play below.

The Comp Play for Monday in Premier League Soccer is on Manchester United -1.5 goals at 3:00 eastern. Manchester United is playing very well and comes in off a 3-0 road win over Aston Villa. They have won 19 of 21 at this venue and our simulation Model shows a 3-0 win here. Southhampton cant move up in standings and wont have much to play for here. They dont have the horses up front to stay with Manchester United. Look for a multiple goal win here. Play on United. On Monday we start another big week off with a massive play. The Spanish LA Liga Game of the year. Soccer sides are cashing 11 of the last 14. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Monday comp Play. Make it Manchester United -1.5 goals. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 15, 2020)

Hump day card has a rare 6* Top rated a Soccer Play in Serie A League Action as well as UFC 172 Fight night selections on ESPN. Primeria Liga Comp play in Soccer below

The Soccer Comp Play for Wednesday is on Sporting Braga -1.5 goals over Belenenses at 2:15 eastern. Braga have won all but 2 of 20 meetings in the series here and will control the tempo with an attacking defense and ball control. They have clean sheets win in the last 2 matches and have won 4 of the last 5. Belenenses averages under a goal per game and struggles even against mediocre teams at the bottom of the table. They are a few points from going into the relegation zone. They have a whole bunch of absentees and injury concerns for this match and this motivated Sporting team is just too good in this one and should coast to an easy win. On Wednesday we have a powerful card up led by a rare 6* SERIE A league Soccer side along with UFC 172 Fight night double perfect stat zone dominator. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook. For the Soccer comp play Go with Sporting Braga -1.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## Osesellowe (Jul 15, 2020)

Now I'll have what to read for this week.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 16, 2020)

Thursday comp play is on the Mighty Madrid at 3:00 eastern. Real Madrid are sure to win here in this fixture. They are on a 9 match win streak and have conceded a single goal in the past six matches. They had also scored two or more goals in six of the last nine clashes. They will want to wrap up the league here today with a win. They have dominated Villareal in the series garnering 24 of the last 28 wins in the series. Villareal have one win here in last 23 years. Madrid is tough At home, they are on a 6 winning run, and they have not conceded a single goal in the last four appearances here. They have scored 2 or more in 7 of the last 9 fixtures here. Backed by the stats, expect Real Madrid to deliver their 34th La Liga title this Thursday. Make it Madrid. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2020)

$$ Saturday Featured Free Play $$

On Saturday the comp play is on Rio Avenue in early soccer Primeira league play. Rio Avenue has a 10 point advantage over Santa Clara in the table. Santa Clara has a poor away form in the campaign and has recently dropped points in four of their last five road games. RIO has won 4 of 5 here in the series. Rio is off a scoreless draw last out but should have ball control here and hit the back of the net mote than once. Sprinkle in revenge for a 3-0 loss at Santa Clara in last league meeting and we will Side with the home team here. On Saturday the card has a Platinum Supreme top play in soccer, the Haskell invitational at Monmouth Park, the UFC Flyweight Championship and a play on the ESPN Subway series in MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Primeria League Soccer Comp Play make it Rio Avenue. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## Giresse (Jul 18, 2020)

golden contender said:


> $$ Saturday Featured Free Play $$
> 
> On Saturday the comp play is on Rio Avenue in early soccer Primeira league play. Rio Avenue has a 10 point advantage over Santa Clara in the table. Santa Clara has a poor away form in the campaign and has recently dropped points in four of their last five road games. RIO has won 4 of 5 here in the series. Rio is off a scoreless draw last out but should have ball control here and hit the back of the net mote than once. Sprinkle in revenge for a 3-0 loss at Santa Clara in last league meeting and we will Side with the home team here. On Saturday the card has a Platinum Supreme top play in soccer, the Haskell invitational at Monmouth Park, the UFC Flyweight Championship and a play on the ESPN Subway series in MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Primeria League Soccer Comp Play make it Rio Avenue. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


thanks for all the amazing tips golden contender, I see you mostly share tips on the American leagues, will be great if you can share more on the European league too, so that we can all profit from them.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2020)

Giresse said:


> thanks for all the amazing tips golden contender, I see you mostly share tips on the American leagues, will be great if you can share more on the European league too, so that we can all profit from them.


 I try and use the games with best edges I can find. With American leagues mosty on pause I have done more European and will try to find time to do both when they come back as I cant ignore the sucess from the Euro season. If you dont see free play up here try the facebook page for Rob Vinciletti


----------



## golden contender (Jul 19, 2020)

SUN: 7* SOCCER GAME OF THE YEAR HEADLINES  

Sunday card has a Rare 7* Soccer Game of the Year going early and backed with 2 Perfect Angles. There is also NASCAR and more. One of our Nascar plays below.

The O/Reilly Auto Parts 500 At Texas Motor Speedway at 3:00 eastern on NBCS. Our head 2 Head Driver Selection is on Denny Hamlin he’s been Consistent at all tracks with this race package. He is a master at saving his tires his car looks solid overall. Hamlin has three wins with this package. He has won here 3 times in Cup Series action. Chase Elliot looks like a big bounce candidate here as he comes in off the million dollar Hall of Fame race win. Now he comes to Texas where he is 0 for 8 with no top 5 finishes in last 6 races. Look for Hamlin to win the head 2 head between the two. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on a rare 7* Our Highest rated Soccer Play of the Year. For the Comp Play go with Denny Hamlin to finish better than Chase Elliott. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2020)

On Monday we have a Powerful MLS Total of the Week going and we are ranked #1 overall over the last 10 days after cashing big 7* on Sunday. 

Serie A Italian League Comp Play on Juventus. Juve on track to defend their title. They are off a 3-3 draw last out after trailing 2-0 at half. Lazio will be without Lucas Leiva, Senad Lulic, Joaquin Correa, and Adam Marusic are all likely to miss the game with injury for the visitors. Juve has 3-1 loss revenge from last encounter in the Super Cup but have not lost to Lazio in league Play. Juventus Turin haven't lost in any of their last 25 home matches. Play on JUVE- RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Jul 21, 2020)

The Serie A- comp Play in Italian league soccer is on Atalanta at 1:30 eastern -1 Goal. Expect big effort from Atalanta after coming off tough draw last out. Multiple goal win here vs a down trodden Bologna squad off one of their worst losses of the season and they have allowed 12 goals in 6 games. Atalanta have revenge for a 2-1 loss in December after winning the prior 7 in the series. Atalanta is 2nd in the table. Look for Atalanta to coast at -1. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2020)

Hump Day card has a Rare Platinum Supreme Top play in Brazil Soccer league, MLS Soccer and an MLB Opening Day System Play. Serie A League Comp Play below.

The Soccer play is on Napoli in the Napoli at Parma Calcio match at 1:30 eastern. Both team have injury issues. Napoli pulled a big win in extra time last out securing a 2-1 win over Udinese in a game they controlled the whole way. They are in 6th place in serie A league. They are solid against a Parma team that has terrible current form at 0-5-1 over the last 6. Parma will most likely have to make do without Matteo Scozzarella and Juraj Kucka once again, while top scorer Andreas Cornelius remains a doubt with a muscular problem. Bruno Alves has also struggled with injury recently and is not expected to feature. Napoli wins. On Wednessday we have another Powerful card led by a Brazilian League Open ended Platinum Supreme Play and another MLS league Play. We also have our first MLB System Play that is up now for Thursday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free Play. Go with Napoli. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2020)

MLB Opening day is finally here and we have a game 1 specific system that is 9-0 since 2004, we also have Soccer and a NASCAR Head 2 Head Driver Play. Serie A League Comp Play below

On Thursday the Italian League Soccer comp is on Juventus at 1:30 eastern. The 8 time champs come in off a nice win over Lazio and should have no problems on the road against a Udinese team that has to be demoralized off the extra time loss against Napoli last out. Udinese has lost 14 of 18 and have no home wins since February. Juventus has 37 of the 44 wins in this series, has beaten them 6 straight times including a 4-0 blowout in last match. Look for Jueventus to get the win. On Opening Day we have a rare system pertaining to game 1 of the season that has cashed the only 9 times it has applied since 2004. MLB ended last season on a 55-22 run. There is also more top Soccer plays and a NASCAR head to head diver Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Thursday free play. Go with Juventus. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2020)

Friday card has Opening Day MLB Power Plays backed with game 1 specific database systems and The French League Soccer total of the year headlining. MLB Comp Play below



The MLB Comp Play for Friday is on the NY. Mets. Game 952 at 4:10 eastern. The Mets are the best opening day team winning 38 of the last 50 and all 4 vs the Braves. Nice Historical data. However the biggest reasons we like the Mets chances is they they fit 2 league Wide systems. One is to play on game 1 home favorites who had a worse record than their opponent last year. These teams are 39-19 long term. Also home favorites from -125-175 are a nice 48-16 with a nice return on investment. The Mets have the Degrominator on the Mound and he threw a side session on Tuesday and the back is good to go. The Mets have dropped 7 of his 8 starts at home vs the Braves and that has to turn around at some point since Jakes numbers v the Braves are solid. The Braves were swept here in September and Soroka has lost 4 of his last 5 road starts. We will back the Mets today. On Friday we have a Double system Dominator out west and a french Soccer Total of the Year leading the way. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2020)

Saturday card has a 5* MLB Diamond cutter from a 20-3 system and a solid totals system. In Soccer we have our Italian Serie A Play of the Month and the Main event in UFC Fight Island 3 tonight. MLB Comp Below.


The Saturday comp Play is on Minnesota at 2:10 eastern. The Twins have been road warriors dating back to last season as they are 36-10 as a road favorite and have won 7 of 8 here in Chicago. In game 2 of a series they have won 5 of 6, 23 of 30 on Saturdays and 5 of 6 vs a lefty. The Twins should continue to carry these numbers again this season. Chicago had lost 8 of 11 vs leftys.. Keuchel for Chicago had lost his last 5 starts of the year and could struggle with this potent Twins lineup. On Saturday we have a big 5* tonight from a 20-3 MLB System, MLB Already 3-0, UFC Fight Island 3 Main event and Soccer Serie A Italian League Play of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Make it Minnesota. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunday Card has a Rare 6* MLS Power play in Soccer and powerful database systems for Game 3 in MLB Action. There is also an executive Level Tier 1 on the card. Serie A comp play below.

Sunday Soccer comp on Juventus -1.5 goals at 3:45 eastern. Juve was shocked on Thursday losing 2-1 after an early lead at Udinese. Now they return home with vigor and to take on Sampdoria who they have won the last 4 at home against out scoring Sampdoria 14-2 in the process. Sampdoria also off a tough loss to a subpar Genoa team. Look for Juventus to take a Multiple goal win here. On Sunday we have an early Executive Level TIER 1 Total in soccer. in MLB Action we have game 3 specific database systems headlining in bases and a 6* MLS Knockout play. MLB off to a fast 4-0 start. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free Soccer play. Go with Juventus at -1.5 goals. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2020)

Monday card has the MLB Total of the Week headlining along with more of our Game 4 specific Database system plays. MLB on a Documented 71-29 run since last year. N.L. Central comp below

The Divisional Dog comp play is on the Reds at 6:40 eastern. The Reds fit a nice system that pertains to divisional home dogs that is 125-98 long term they also apply to a home team in game 4 off back to back home losses system. The Cubs erupted to a nice 9-1 home win over the Brewers on Sunday, while the Reds wasted two gem pitching performances from Bauer and Castillo the last 2 days. We will back Miley and the Reds over the Cubs and Lester. On Monday we have our game 4 Specific database system plays up and one one is from a perfect totals system dating to 2004 our Total of the week. We also have soccer up. MLB on a 71-29 run since last year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Cincy Reds. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2020)

Tuesday card has 2 side plays one is the Game of the week backed with a game 4 specific database system. We also have a top Soccer play going tonight. MLB comp Totals Play below

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the Over in the Chicago at Cleveland game at 3:45 eastern in game 1 of the double header. This total is backed with MLB Game 4 specific totals system. Since 2004 every Road team like Chicago off a home loss vs an opponent off a home win like Cleveland are 5 of 5 over. While the sample size is small we like the duration of the system. Chicago was lit up by Minnesota on Sunday. In the series here 3 of the last 4 have gone over. Cease for Chicago has pitched over in 3 of his last 4. Civale for Cleveland was hit hard last home start by Chicago. Look for this game to play over today. On Tuesday night we have a trio of plays led by the MLB Game of the Week and top play in Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the Tuesday total. Play Cleveland and Chicago Over. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2020)

Hump day card has an MLB platinum supreme 1/1 total and the N.L. Game of the Month from a 34-3 system headlining the card. Serie A Soccer comp play below.

In Serie A League action our Serie a Comp play is on Verona at 1:30 eastern. Verona will be motivated here off a bad loss to Lazio last out. They already have a nice win over SPAL and will look to end their winless streak and move up and out of 9th in the table. SPAL had lost 6 straight before a draw in their last match and still have a plethora of injuries. They will be relegated to Serie B league next season. Verona has controlled the series and should emerge with a win over last place SPAL. Play on Verona. On Wednesday we have 2 top plays up an MLB Platinum Supreme 1/1 total and the 34-3 National League Game of the Month. We are on a 71-31 MLB Run dating to last season. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play. Go with Verona in Serie A Soccer. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2020)

Friday card has our Triple Perfect MLB Total of the Month and a Top NBA Play on ESPN and of course Soccer which we have been doing real well in. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Texas at 9:10 eastern. The Rangers travel to SF to take on the Giants who are 1-9 as a home dog. The line has come down significantly as Texas opened at -150 and are now at -120. SF fit a opening game of a series system that has an 8-24 record playing against them. We also like hard throwing Texas Lefty M. Minor in this spot and he pitched well in a 3-2 home loss in his first start. L. Webb for SF has lost his last 3 home starts. So we will make a small play on Texas. On Friday we have our triple perfect MLB Total of the Month with a perfect totals system. In the NBA we have the ESPN Power Play in the Dallas vs Houston game and a top Soccer move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Take Texas. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2020)

Saturday card has an NBA Platinum Supreme play, an NHL 5* Total MLB Power System Plays and another Big Soccer Play. MLB Comp Play below



The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the NY. Yankees at 7:15 eastern. The Yankees fit the system below that is 18-4 since 2004 and plays on home favorites of 140 or higher with a total of 10 or higher that scored 5 or more runs in a home favored win at -140 or more and are playing a team that scored 2 or less runs with 5+ hits in a road dog loss. Home teams have scored 7 or more runs in this system and NY should a the multiple run win as they have tough Actin Tanaka has won 3 of 4 vs Boston. Godley goes for Boston and he lost his last 4 starts dating to last season. Look for the Yankees to take this one. On Saturday we tart the Month Big with an NBA Platinum Supreme play, an NHL Afternoon 5*, MLB Game 2 Series System Plays and a Mexican League Soccer total of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with the Yankees. RV- GC Sports.




SU: 18-4

Jun 28, 2006 box Wed home Blue Jays Ted Lilly - L Nationals Shawn Hill - R 6-1 5 W -3.5 U 13-7 0-0 6-0 -190 10.5 9
Jun 29, 2006 box Thu home Reds Bronson Arroyo - R Royals Bobby Keppel - R 6-5 1 W 1.0 O 9-10 0-1 3-1 -250 10.0 9
Aug 20, 2006 box Sun home Phillies Randy Wolf - L Nationals Pedro Astacio - R 12-10 2 W 12.0 O 12-14 0-5 9-0 -160 10.0 9
Aug 04, 2007 box Sat home Yankees Phil Hughes - R Royals Kyle Davies - R 16-8 8 W 13.0 O 21-13 1-0 9-0 -290 11.0 9
Aug 19, 2007 box Sun home Yankees Chien Ming Wang - R Tigers Jeremy Bonderman - R 9-3 6 W 2.0 O 13-9 0-1 6-1 -180 10.0 9
Aug 01, 2009 box Sat home Rays Jeff Niemann - R Royals Bruce Chen - L 7-1 6 W -2.0 U 8-5 0-2 6-0 -300 10.0 9
Sep 08, 2009 box Tue home Yankees Chad Gaudin - R Rays David Price - L 3-2 1 W -5.5 U 5-8 0-0 2-0 -145 10.5 9
Jun 16, 2012 box Sat home Rangers Justin Grimm - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 8-3 5 W 0.5 O 11-9 0-1 5-3 -200 10.5 9
Sep 13, 2012 box Thu home Rangers Derek Holland - L Indians Zach McAllister - R 4-5 -1 L -1.0 U 11-13 0-3 2-1 -230 10.0 9
Jul 22, 2016 box Fri home Red Sox Eduardo Rodriguez - L Twins Kyle Gibson - R 1-2 -1 L -8.0 U 4-10 1-1 1-1 -165 11.0 9
Jun 28, 2017 box Wed home Red Sox Rick Porcello - R Twins Adalberto Mejia - L 1-4 -3 L -5.0 U 7-7 0-0 0-4 -161 10.0 9
Aug 23, 2018 box Thu home Rockies Kyle Freeland - L Padres Joey Lucchesi - L 4-3 1 W -3.0 U 7-9 1-0 1-1 -190 10.0 9
May 11, 2019 box Sat home Red Sox Rick Porcello - R Mariners Felix Hernandez - R 9-5 4 W 3.0 O 10-6 1-0 5-4 -190 11.0 9
May 26, 2019 box Sun home Twins Jake Odorizzi - R White Sox Dylan Covey - R 7-0 7 W -3.0 U 6-5 0-1 7-0 -260 10.0 9
Jul 20, 2019 box Sat home Yankees Masahiro Tanaka - R Rockies Antonio Senzatela - R 11-5 6 W 4.5 O 14-7 0-2 9-0 -250 11.5 9
Aug 17, 2019 box Sat home Red Sox Eduardo Rodriguez - L Orioles Asher Wojciechowski - R 4-0 4 W -6.5 U 7-5 0-0 4-0 -330 10.5 9
Aug 25, 2019 box Sun home Astros Framber Valdez - L Angels Jaime Barria - R 11-2 9 W 2.5 O 10-4 0-0 10-0 -200 10.5 9
Sep 15, 2019 box Sun home Cubs Jose Quintana - L Pirates Trevor Williams - R 16-6 10 W 10.5 O 19-14 1-1 10-2 -250 11.5 9
Jul 25, 2020 box Sat home Red Sox Martin Perez - L Orioles Alex Cobb - R 2-7 -5 L -1.0 U 9-10 1-1 0-5 -190 10.0 9

Aug 01, 2020 Sat home Yankees Masahiro Tanaka - R Red Sox Zack Godley - R -220 10.0


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2020)

Sunday card has an Exective Level Tier 1 Soccer play, the NBA Game of the week (3-0) since restart and NHL 5* Total and MLB Power System Plays. Nascar comp Below.


The NASCAR Comp play from Foxwoods resorts 301 live on NBCS at 3:00 eastern at New Hampshire Speedway headlines and our head 2 head driver selection and is on Martin Truex to finish better than Ryan Blaney. Truex has finished in the top 5 3 of his last 4 here and has led the 3rd most laps. In fact, if we combine the three races run here from 2017-2018, Martin had the best average finish and led the most laps. He comes in off a nice 3rd place finish last week in Kansas which will now give him a very favorable pit stall. This track nicknamed the Magic Mile since it is a flat one mile circuit. Cup cars will also be back with the lower down force, higher-horsepower race package that is run at all tracks one-mile in length or shorter. Blaney has never led a lap here and has one top 5 finish in 7 career races here and has no top five finishes in his last 7 races overall. Look for Truex to record the better head 2 head finish. On Sunday we have a full card with MLB ESPN Power Play, executive Level Soccer, NBA Game of the Week and NHL 5*. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2020)

Monday card has the triple perfect N.L. West Game of the Month, Top Totals Play in Swiss league Soccer as well as NHL and NBA. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets have Degrom going and they are 19-7 as a road favorite dating to last season. The Braves counter with Soroka but have lost 4 of 5 as a dog and 5 of 7 on Mondays dating to last year. To tie in a nice league wide system we see that road favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a road dog loss where they scored 2 or less runs and had 10+ hits are 16-3 since 2004 vs an opponent off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. The Mets have been stranding runners all series and will look to avoid the sweep here. Make it the Mets. On Monday we have the triple perfect N.L. West Game of the Month along with a TOP Totals play in Swiss League Soccer. NBA/NHL is 6-1 since the restart and we have an Afternoon NHL and another NBA Power system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play we will back the NY. Mets. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 5, 2020)

Wednesday 7* Non Conference Soccer Play of the Year Headline the Afternoon. MLB Game of the Week and NHL Easst Conf Game of the Month and NBA 14-1 Totals play up now. NHL Comp Totals Play below.


The NHL comp Totals play is on the Under in the Colorado vs Dallas game at 6:38 eastern. These two have gone under 6 straight with every game going got 5 or less goals. Colorado is Under is 5-1 in Avalanche last 6 vs. a team with a .600 or better win percentage and under 14 of 17 as a favorite. Dallas is Under is 4-1 in Stars last 5 vs. a team with a .600 or higher winning percentage and 10 of 14 vs Western Conference Opponents. Look for a tight game that stays under. On Wednesday a rare 7* headlines as our Non conference Soccer game of the Year, we also have a Perfect system MLB Play, the NHL Eastern Conference game of the Month and a 14-1 NBA Totals play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go under in the Colorado vs Dallas game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 6, 2020)

The NBA Game of the Year headlines Thursday backed with a 100% Database system and a 25-0 angle. We also have a 5* NHL Total, MLB Top plays and an MLS Knockout play on ESPN 2. Europa League Comp Play below.

The Comp Play for Thursday is on Bayer Leverkusen at 1:00 Eastern in Europa League action. Leverkusen plays in Bundesliga which is miles ahead of the Premiership in terms of quality of talent involved as well as the level of competition. The Rangers are a solid Scotland squad but they will struggle with Top 5 European league teams. Leverkusen will win and get to the quarters and if they win this Europa League can get a berth to the Champions League. Leverkusen won the first fixture on the road by 2 goals. Look for them to advance here. On Thursday the NBA Play of the Year is up with a Perfect League wide system and a 25-0 indicator. There is an NHL 5* Total a MLS ESPN 2 Soccer Play and last game of series power system plays. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the Europa League Soccer Play. Go with Bayer Leverkusen. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2020)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB Play, the NHL Total of the Month, NBA Power System play, Soccer Champions League Play of the Month, NASCAR, UFC and the Travers Stakes from Saratoga. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on the Minnesota Twins at 7:05 eastern. The Twins are 14-2 as a road favorite of 140 or more and fit a 41-14 system based on last nights loss. Odorizzi goes for the Twins and he has won 4 straight as a road favorite. KC is 2-6 off a home dog win and has Duffy making his first home start taking on a Minny team that is 8-1 on the road if they scored 2 or less on the road in their last game. Look for Minnesota to get the win. On Saturday a full card is up with an Exclusive MLB TIER 1 Play, the NHL Total of the Month as well as our Soccer Champions League Play of the Month, UFC, NASCAR, The Travers Stakes and another Huge NBA Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the Twins. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunday Card led by an NBA Platinum Supreme 1/1 Totals play, the MLB Run line Game of the Month and Sunday night ESPN Baseball. NHL Comp Play below.


The Sunday NHL Comp Play is on the St. Louis Blues at 3:00 eastern. The Blue have dominated Dallas winning 6 of the last 7 in the series. The Blues have won 9 of 11 when favored, 4 of 5 vs winning teams and 7 of 9 vs Western Conference teams. Dallas has lost 8 straight vs winning teams, are 0-6 vs Western Conference teams and have lost 38 of 52 on Sundays. Look for St. Louis to get the win. On Sunday its Baskets and bases headlining as we have a top level NBA platinum Supreme total and the MLB Run line Play of the Month and Sunday night ESPN Play later on. Top MLB Total cashes big on Saturday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp Play. Play on the Blues. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2020)

Tuesday we have our 2020 NBA Total of the year headlining and a perfect system MLB play. NHL Playoff comp play below.

The NHL Power System Play is on Tampa Bay at 3:00 eastern. The Lightning are licking their lips here. They have #1 seed playoff loss revenge from last season on Columbus. Tampa is the fresher team. Columbus had to go 5 games and come up with a big dog win over Toronto to get here and they will feel the effects of that today. Tampa won at Columbus earlier in the season but I expect we will see a very focused team that will not take Columbus lightly. Take Tampa. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2020)

Hump day Power card has the MLB Platinum Supreme Top Play, the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month, another big NHL Total and a TOP Soccer play tonight. MLB Comp totals play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the Kansas City at Cincy game at 6:40 eastern. This game will be a 3* regular play for us tonight as the game fits the solid 11-0 totals system below. What we want to do is play the under for home teams that won last night as a home favorite at -140 or more despite having 3 or more errors, vs an opponent like KC that lost by 1 run despite scoring 5+ run on 10+ hits. Miley starting for the Reds has gone under in 3 of 4 vs KC. Keller for KC Has pitched under in his last 4 road starts. In the series these two have gone under in 7 of the last 8. Look for the game to stay under tonight. On Wednesday we have a 1/1 MLB Platinum Supreme side headlining MLB along with the NBA Western Conf game of the Month, the NHL Total of the Week and a TOP Power Play in Soccer Action Brazil Serie A Action tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go under KC and Cincy. Rob V- GC Sports


OU: 0-11-0

Jun 06, 2007 box Wed home Blue Jays Tomo Ohka - R Rays Scott Kazmir - L 2-6 -4 L -1.5 U 9-13 1-0 0-4 -105 9.5 9
Jun 30, 2007 box Sat home Astros Jason Jennings - R Rockies Jeff Francis - L 0-5 -5 L -4.0 U 4-10 0-0 0-5 100 9.0 9
Jul 30, 2008 box Wed home Rangers Vicente Padilla - R Mariners Miguel Batista - R 4-3 1 W -4.0 U 7-11 0-1 1-2 -180 11.0 9
Apr 15, 2012 box Sun home Rockies Drew Pomeranz - L Diamondbacks Trevor Cahill - R 2-5 -3 L -2.5 U 6-10 0-1 0-5 -110 9.5 9
May 29, 2012 box Tue home Angels Dan Haren - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 5-1 4 W -1.5 U 11-9 1-0 4-0 -130 7.5 9
Sep 27, 2013 box Fri home Rangers Alexi Ogando - R Angels CJ Wilson - L 5-3 2 W -0.5 U 7-8 0-1 2-0 -140 8.5 9
Jul 31, 2015 box Fri home Cardinals Michael Wacha - R Rockies Kyle Kendrick - R 7-0 7 W -0.5 U 14-6 1-0 7-0 -230 7.5 9
Aug 07, 2016 box Sun home Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R Mets Jacob deGrom - R 1-3 -2 L -4.5 U 11-5 0-2 0-2 116 8.5 9
Jul 02, 2017 box Sun home Mets Rafael Montero - R Phillies Nick Pivetta - R 1-7 -6 L -1.5 U 2-12 0-2 0-6 -145 9.5 9
Jul 22, 2017 box Sat home Royals Jason Vargas - L White Sox Mike Pelfrey - R 7-2 5 W -1.0 U 9-8 0-0 5-2 -180 10.0 9
Jul 30, 2017 box Sun home Red Sox Drew Pomeranz - L Royals Jason Hammel - R 3-5 -2 L -1.0 U 9-12 2-1 2-2 -165 9.0 9

Aug 12, 2020 Wed home Reds Wade Miley - L Royals Brad Keller - R -115 9.5


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2020)

Thursday card has the 2020 NBA Playoff the Year,an MLB Perfect system Diamond Cutter and the NHL Playoff Game of the Month. All 3 sports swept on Wednesday. Soccer comp below.



The Champions League play is on Atletico Madrid at 3:00 eastern. The Spaniards should have the upper hand here.They are on a huge unbeaten run of 18 games coming in. Today they take on RB Leipzig from the Bundlesiga German league which ended over a month ago and rest could be rust here form the Germans. Meanwhile Simeone’s men recorded a massive upset in the Round of 16, when they crushed defending champions Liverpool, with a 4-2 aggregate score. Their only loss was to a Solid Real Madrid team. Leipzig lacks the experience in this type of Champions league Fixture. Look for Atletico to advance. On Thursday we have our 3x perfect 2020 NBA Game of the Year, the NHL Playoff Game of the Month and an MLB Diamond Cutter System Play. All 3 sports swept on Hump day. See us on goldencontender@aol.com or facebook to jump on. For the Champions League Comp Play. Go with Atletico Madrid. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 14, 2020)

Friday card has a Rare 6* MLB Play headlining powerful Bases card, we also have a WNBA Game of the Month, NBA Totlal of the week and Soccer. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL comp Play is on Calgary at 10:35 eastern. Expect a bounce back win from Calgary here tonight as they fit a solid 29-10 road favored system and have won 8 of 10 when favored. Dallas has lost 9 of 11 and we like the game 1 winner here in game 3. Play on the Flames. On Friday we have a big hoops hockey and MLB Card , led by a rare 6* MLB Blowout system and WNBA Game of the Month, Nba total of the week and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Play we will play on The Calgary Flames to jump in front of Dallas tonight. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 15, 2020)

Saturday card has an MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the NHL Total of the Month and Croatia First League Play of the Year in Soccer. There is also a UFC 252 Play and More. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Memphis plus the 5-6 points on Saturday at 2:00 eastern. Portland had to win 3 straight to get to this play in game and barely held off Brooklyn for the win. In fact since the restart Favorites with 1 or less day of rest are 0-5 ats if they scored and allowed 120 or more vs a team that scored 110 or more like Memphis. The Grizzlies are 2-5 since coming back but did knock off Milwaukee last out. The line is a bit of an over reaction here as Portland was a 3 point dog at Memphis and a 4 point favorite at home in the series this season. Memphis has revenge for a loss in Portland and our Key stat shows the revenging team at 12-1 in the series. Make it Memphis plus the points. On Saturday an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB Play is up along with the NHL power total of the Month, the Croatia first League Play of the Year and UFC 252 Main event. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Play. Make it Memphis and the points. RV- GC


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2020)

Sunday card has an opening round NHL Play of the Year, An MLB Platinum Supreme move with a 41-0 team angle, A top Europa League 5* play, NASCAR and Sunday night ESPN Total. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp is on San Diego. Game 927 at 4:10 eastern. As seen below that Padres fit the long term power system that has won 39 of 44 times since 2004. The system in a nuthshell plays on road favorites off a road favored loss by 1 run in a game where both teams scored 5 or more runs and the total was 10 or more. The Padres look to avoid another loss with Richards who is 6-2 as a road favorite and went 5 strong against Arizona last week allowing just 1 hit. Arizona has Robbie Ray going and someone forgot to tell him spring training is over. Ray has allowed 20 runs in 15 innings and cant be trusted until he starts to improve. Look for San Diego to take this one. On Sunday we an opening round NHL Playoff Game of the Year, An MLB Platinum Supreme move with a 41-0 team angle, A top Europa League 5* play, NASCAR and Sunday night ESPN Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. GO with the Padres. RV- GC Sports.



SU: 39-5

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings
May 17, 2004 box Mon away Phillies Randy Wolf - L Rockies Aaron Cook - R 6-7 -1 L 0.0 P 12-14 0-0 6-1 -145 13.0 9
Jun 17, 2004 box Thu away Red Sox Derek Lowe - R Rockies Aaron Cook - R 11-0 11 W -2.5 U 14-6 0-0 11-0 -160 13.5 9
Sep 15, 2004 box Wed away Phillies Brett Myers - R Reds Brandon Claussen - L 9-1 8 W -0.5 U 14-4 0-3 8-0 -155 10.5 9
Apr 16, 2005 box Sat away Tigers Jeremy Bonderman - R Royals Brian Anderson - L 7-1 6 W -1.5 U 12-6 1-1 6-0 -140 9.5 9
May 10, 2005 box Tue away Braves John Thomson - R Rockies Jason Jennings - R 9-5 4 W 1.5 O 14-10 2-2 6-0 -130 12.5 9
Jun 29, 2005 box Wed away Astros Roy Oswalt - R Rockies Byung Hyun Kim - R 7-1 6 W -2.5 U 12-8 1-1 7-0 -155 10.5 9
Sep 20, 2005 box Tue away Red Sox Curt Schilling - R Rays Seth McClung - R 15-2 13 W 6.5 O 21-6 0-0 13-0 -175 10.5 9
Sep 21, 2005 box Wed away Cardinals Jason Marquis - R Reds Ramon Ortiz - R 5-1 4 W -4.0 U 12-9 0-1 5-0 -130 10.0 9
Jul 29, 2006 box Sat away Cardinals Anthony Reyes - R Cubs Greg Maddux - R 2-4 -2 L -4.5 U 8-8 1-0 1-3 -135 10.5 9
Aug 09, 2006 box Wed away Yankees Randy Johnson - L White Sox Jon Garland - R 7-6 1 W 3.0 O 11-7 0-0 7-0 -115 10.0 9
Aug 23, 2006 box Wed away Yankees Chien Ming Wang - R Mariners Felix Hernandez - R 9-2 7 W 1.5 O 14-7 1-1 7-0 -135 9.5 9
Apr 07, 2007 box Sat away Blue Jays Tomo Ohka - R Rays Casey Fossum - L 8-5 3 W 2.5 O 12-7 1-1 6-0 -130 10.5 9
Apr 22, 2007 box Sun away Indians Jake Westbrook - R Rays James Shields - R 6-4 2 W -0.5 U 4-5 1-0 2-2 -115 10.5 9
May 14, 2007 box Mon away Angels Jered Weaver - R Rangers Kevin Millwood - R 7-2 5 W -0.5 U 7-8 0-1 7-0 -120 9.5 9
May 29, 2007 box Tue away Tigers Jeremy Bonderman - R Rays Casey Fossum - L 14-2 12 W 6.0 O 22-4 1-1 12-0 -180 10.0 9
Jul 25, 2007 box Wed away Tigers Kenny Rogers - L White Sox Jose Contreras - R 13-9 4 W 12.0 O 19-10 0-0 4-3 -130 10.0 9
Sep 26, 2007 box Wed away Yankees Chien Ming Wang - R Rays JP Howell - L 12-4 8 W 6.0 O 18-12 0-1 10-1 -270 10.0 9
Sep 29, 2007 box Sat away Yankees Andy Pettitte - L Orioles Daniel Cabrera - R 11-10 1 W 11.0 O 14-9 1-1 5-5 -140 10.0 9
Jun 01, 2008 box Sun away Braves Tim Hudson - R Reds Johnny Cueto - R 2-6 -4 L -1.0 U 6-8 1-0 0-4 -130 9.0 9
Jun 28, 2008 box Sat away Phillies Cole Hamels - L Rangers Vicente Padilla - R 8-6 2 W 4.5 O 10-12 2-1 4-2 -140 9.5 9
Jul 01, 2009 box Wed away Red Sox Josh Beckett - R Orioles Bradley Bergesen - R 6-5 1 W 2.0 O 10-6 0-1 1-4 -150 9.0 10+
Aug 21, 2010 box Sat away White Sox Tony Pena - R Royals Bryan Bullington - R 7-6 1 W 3.5 O 16-9 0-2 3-1 -125 9.5 10+
Apr 18, 2011 box Mon away Giants Tim Lincecum - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 8-1 7 W 1.0 O 8-4 0-0 8-0 -125 8.0 9
Sep 11, 2012 box Tue away Giants Madison Bumgarner - L Rockies Jhoulys Chacin - R 9-8 1 W 7.5 O 12-17 1-0 4-4 -140 9.5 9
Jul 06, 2014 box Sun away Dodgers Josh Beckett - R Rockies Yohan Flande - L 8-2 6 W -1.0 U 15-6 1-0 7-0 -145 11.0 9
Sep 21, 2014 box Sun away Dodgers Jamey Wright - R Cubs Jacob Turner - R 8-5 3 W 5.0 O 16-8 0-1 3-0 -130 8.0 9
Aug 20, 2016 box Sat away Cubs Mike Montgomery - L Rockies Jeff Hoffman - R 9-2 7 W -1.0 U 15-5 0-2 7-0 -145 12.0 9
Jun 21, 2017 box Wed away Indians Carlos Carrasco - R Orioles Kevin Gausman - R 5-1 4 W -3.5 U 11-9 1-0 5-0 -175 9.5 9
Jul 01, 2017 box Sat away Rangers Cole Hamels - L White Sox Derek Holland - L 10-4 6 W 4.0 O 10-4 0-1 6-2 -120 10.0 9
Aug 01, 2017 box Tue away Blue Jays Marcus Stroman - R White Sox Mike Pelfrey - R 8-4 4 W 2.0 O 13-11 0-0 5-0 -225 10.0 9
Sep 02, 2017 box Sat away Angels Ricky Nolasco - R Rangers AJ Griffin - R 7-4 3 W 0.0 P 9-6 3-1 3-2 -125 11.0 10+
Sep 23, 2017 box Sat away Royals Danny Duffy - L White Sox Dylan Covey - R 8-2 6 W 0.5 O 12-8 0-0 6-1 -175 9.5 9
Jul 11, 2018 box Wed away Yankees Sonny Gray - R Orioles Dylan Bundy - R 9-0 9 W -0.5 U 14-5 0-1 9-0 -165 9.5 9
Jul 13, 2019 box Sat away Astros Wade Miley - L Rangers Mike Minor - L 7-6 1 W 3.0 O 13-6 3-1 2-1 -133 10.0 10+
Jul 17, 2019 box Wed away Dodgers Kenta Maeda - R Phillies Nick Pivetta - R 7-2 5 W -1.5 U 7-2 2-0 5-0 -165 10.5 9
Jul 28, 2019 box Sun away Rays Yonny Chirinos - R Blue Jays Aaron Sanchez - R 10-9 1 W 9.0 O 16-12 0-0 1-7 -150 10.0 9
Aug 13, 2019 box Tue away Red Sox Chris Sale - L Indians Mike Clevinger - R 7-6 1 W 4.5 O 16-9 1-0 5-0 -107 8.5 10+
Aug 16, 2019 box Fri away Astros Justin Verlander - R Athletics Tanner Roark - R 2-3 -1 L -4.0 U 9-8 1-2 1-1 -180 9.0 10+
Aug 20, 2019 box Tue away Angels Andrew Heaney - L Rangers Joe Palumbo - L 5-1 4 W -5.5 U 6-5 0-0 5-0 -140 11.5 9
Sep 11, 2019 box Wed away Braves Dallas Keuchel - L Phillies Zach Eflin - R 3-1 2 W -5.5 U 7-5 0-1 3-0 -145 9.5 9
Sep 12, 2019 box Thu away Rays Brendan McKay - L Rangers Kolby Allard - L 4-6 -2 L -0.5 U 10-11 2-0 0-4 -150 10.5 9
Sep 12, 2019 box Thu away Yankees JA Happ - L Tigers Matthew Boyd - L 10-4 6 W 3.5 O 10-11 0-3 7-0 -220 10.5 9
Sep 14, 2019 box Sat away Yankees James Paxton - L Blue Jays Jacob Waguespack - R 13-3 10 W 6.5 O 19-9 1-1 12-0 -300 9.5 9
Aug 12, 2020 box Wed away Diamondbacks Luke Weaver - R Rockies Antonio Senzatela - R 13-7 6 W 7.5 O 18-16 0-1 8-2 -110 12.5 9
Aug 16, 2020
Sun away Padres Garrett Richards - R Diamondbacks Robbie Ray - L -120 9


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2020)

Massive Monday card ha the Perfect System Game of the Month, an Afternoon Europa League top Soccer play, an opening round Game 1 NBA Perfect system and a 5* NHL. MLB Comp dog play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Texas at 9:05 eastern. Texas fit a nice 118-78 long term system that ha a very high return on investment for dogs. Texas is 5-0 as a home dog and has won 4 of 5 here in the series with SD.. The Padres are 0-5 as a road favorite and have dropped 15 of 21 on the road vs a righty. Lyles for Texas has won his last 6 at home and has won his last 2 vs the Padres. Davies has lost both road starts and has looked shaky. Look for Texas to take the opener. On Monday the MLB Blowout Game of the Month with a perfect system headlines in MLB. In the NBA we have an opening round Perfect System and a 5* NHL Play. We also have another big Soccer play in Europa League action. Get on all of it. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Texas. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2020)

Tuesday card has a rare 6* NHL Playoff Historical System and the NBA 1/1 Platinum Supreme Total We also have another Powerful MLB Card up with a perfect System dating to 2004. MLS Soccer play below.


On Tuesday MLS is back. Toronto will take on Vancouver Whitecaps on Tuesday night in the all Canadian derby. Both teams are getting key players back and the game fits high end simulation models showing over 2.5 goals. Look for both teams to get plenty of scoring chances particularly Toronto. Both team will find the back of the net at least once. Play the OVER. On Tuesday another big Card is up and led by a big 6* NHL Playoff Historical system. There is an NBA Platinum Supreme Total late and another Powerful Baseball card up with a PERFECT System dating to 2004. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer Play. Play the over in the Toronto vs Vancouver match. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 19, 2020)

Hump day card has our 2020 National League Game of the Year, 2 big NBA Plays and the NHL Western Conference 94% Payoff Game of the Month. MLB Comp Play Below

The MLB Comp Play is on the over in the Washington at Atlanta game At 7:10 eastern. These two have lit it up of late. The Nationals have gone over in 7 straight and 15 of 20 vs winning teams, The Braves are 5 of 5 over vs a team that allowed 5 or more runs and 4 of 4 over vs losing teams. Home teams with a 10 or higher total have gone over 11 of 14 off a home favored loss scoring 5 or more runs with 10+ hits and 3+ errors vs a team like the Nats that are off a road dog win that scored 5 or more runs. As for the Pitching the Braves starters have an Era approaching 9 in games that Fried doesnt start and the Nats put up 13 runs the only time Wright for the Braves faced them. Fedde was hit hard vs the Braves in his last against them. Look for another over between these two. On Wednesday we have the 2020 National League Play of the Year from a 100% system, 2 powerful NBA Plays, an NHL Western Conference Play of the Month from a 94% Historical Playoff System and Soccer which is on fire. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play go with the over in the Washington vs Atlanta game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2020)

Thursday card has a 6* Double perfect NBA Top play, the American League Total of the Month, Soccer and another NHL Historical system. MLS Comp play below.

The MLS Comp play is on Philadelphia at 7:30 Eastern. This is one of our MLS is back again plays tonight. Many will be all over the right back revenge factor here for New England who was eliminated by Philly in the MLS Tournament. Philly then lost to champion Portland in a close game. The last time these two played New England controlled the play with more shots, corners and crosses but Philly has a big goalie edge and should play better here. They are 4-0 and 1 draw in the series o we will back the road dog here tonight. On Thursday we have a huge and rare 6* NBA Play, NBA 2-0 last night and the American League Total of the Month from an Undefeated Totals system, MLB Cashed the big National league play last night. Finally we have an NHL Playoff Historical system that has lost just once in Round 1 play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLS Free play. Go with Philadelphia. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2020)

> Friday card has an MLB Executive Level Tier 1 Side and the MLB Total of the Month. In Hoops the Western Conf. Game of the Month and an NHL Game 6 System that is perfect All time. Europa League final Preview Below.
> 
> The Europa League Final- Preview at 3:00 eastern. We have a great final here today as Sevilla takes on Inter Milan in what looks like the closest match we have seen all year. We can make a case for La Liga Champs Sevilla who took out Manchester United on a Late goal despite getting out played for a large portion of the game, they have a superior defense and since their season ended weeks earlier than The Serie A Italian League they have a rest advantage. Inter Milan coasted to a 5-0 win in the Semi final but this will be a much tougher task. They finished 1 point behind Juventus in Serie A and were clearly the best team since the restart. Milan are unbeaten the last 6 and Sevilla has not lost in the last 20 fixtures. Sevilla has won this tournament 5 times, more than any other team and had the tougher draw getting here. In a game that can go either way we will call for a draw and root for Milan. On Friday a huge card is up with the MLB Total of the Month and a Tier 1 side. in NBA We have the 100% Western Conf. Playoff Game of the Month. On the Ice we have a Game 6 Historical system that is undefeated all time. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on . For the Europa League Final. Go with the Draw. RV- GC Sports


https://www.bettorschat.com/forums/editpost.php?p=2261761&do=editpost


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2020)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA Total and a Powerful Perfect System Side. MLB Card has a big diamond Cutter Blowout system Game Of the week. We also have another big Soccer winner and NHL Round 2. NASCAR Head to head comp play below.


On Saturday the Comp NASCAR Cup Series head to head driver play is on Kyle Busch to finish better than Ryan Blaney in the Drydene 311 On NBC Sports at 4:00 eastern. Dover is the most unique track on the circuit its very fast with very tight turns. It’s called the Monster Mile for a reason,” said three-time Dover winner Kyle Busch who on top of his three Dover wins, he has 12 top-fives and has led 1,210 laps. Ryan Blaney is 0 for 8 here at Dover with no top five finishes. We will back Kyle Busch to finish better. On Saturday another huge card is up with 2 big NBA Playoff pick one i an Executive Level TIER 1 Total, the other a Perfect System side, there is an NHL Round 2 Play and an MLB Game of the Week and soccer which has been on fire. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NASCAR Comp Play. Look for Kyle Busch to finish better than Ryan Blaney. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 23, 2020)

Sunday card has the ESPN Game of the Month and an early Blowout in MLB, an NBA Platinum Supreme side and early perfect system total, we also have an NHL Total and the Soccer Champions League Final. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Minnesota Twins at 2:10 eastern. The Twins are in a nice 366-179 long term road favored system and they are 6-1 in game 3 of a series and 44-18 on the road vs losing teams and have won 30 of 44 in division play. KC is 26-71 vs .600 or better and 26-75 in gamer 3 of a series. We will back Wisler and the Twins over KC. Today. On Sunday a powerful card is up with the ESPN Game of the Month and an early Dominator. In the NBA we have a platinum Supreme and an early undefeated totals system. There is also an NHL Round 2 totals system and the Champions League final in Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 24, 2020)

Monday card has the 100% MLB Game of the Month and two big 5* Historical System Plays in the NHL and NBA Playoffs. Norwegian League Comp Play below.

On Monday At 2:30 eastern the Norway First division Soccer comp Play is on Lilestrom. They have not been great in 10th place. However Kong is in. 14th and has a very weak offense. In the series Lilestrom has won 4 and lost 1 with 3 draws, that one loss was the last time these two matched up so we like the revenge factor for Lillestrom. Look for Lillestrom to win this On Monday we start the week big in Bases with the Perfect System MLB Game Of The Month. In hoops we have a huge Historical system in western Conference action and a Game 2 Playoff System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer comp. Play on Lillestrom. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2020)

Tuesday card has the NBA 1st Round Play of the Year with a 17-0 system, an MLB Diamond cutter Blowout, an MLS Soccer top play and NHL. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp Totals System Play is on the over in the Whitesox vs pirates game at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that has gone over 19 of 24 times since 2004 for home teams like Chicago that are off a road dog loss vs an opponent off a +140 or higher home dog win like the Pirates. Giolito for the Sox has gone over in 4 of his last 5 home starts. Brault for the Pirates has not been scored on spanning 12 innings as he makes his first road start. Look for the game to play over the total. On Tuesday the round 1 NBA Game of the Year headlines along with an MLB Blowout and an MLS Soccer top play. See at at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play the Pirates and Whitesox over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 26, 2020)

Hump day huge card up, 2 big NBA Plays one is a Platinum Supreme move, in Hockey we have the NHL West conf. Game Of The Year and an MLB Top Total. MLB Comp play below


The MLB Comp play for Wednesday is on the under in the Minnesota at Cleveland game at 7:10 eastern. The Twins are 6 of 7 under in game 3 of a series, 20 of 27 vs right handers and 6 of 6 when the total is 7 to 8.5/ Cleveland has gone under in 15 of 21 in division play, 6 of 7 vs .600 or better teams and 7 of 9 here vs the Twins. Berrios for the Twins has gone under in his last 3 vs the tribe. Clevinger for Cleveland has pitched under in 6 of 7 vs the Twins. Look for this game to stay under. Another huge card headlines hump day as we have 2 big NBA Plays one is a Rare Platinum Supreme. In Hockey the West Conference Game of the Year and an MLB Power total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Go Under in the Cleveland vs Minnesota game. RV-GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2020)

Thursday card has an MLB Platinum Supreme move headlining a solid bases card. There is also the NHL East Conf. Game of the Month with a game 3 historical system and another big Soccer Side. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on an San Diego at 3:10 eastern. The Padres fit a solid league wide system here today and have one of the best pitchers in the league going with D. Lamet who is 4-1 at home and has allowed 2 or less runs in each start this year. Seattle counters with Kikuchi who has allowed 14 runs in 18 innings and has been largely ineffective thus far. Seattle has lost 7 of 8 on the road and the Padres have won 7 of 8 overall. Look for the Padres to take the opener. On Thursday we have a big MLB Card led by a rare Platinum Supreme Side. In Hockey we have the East Conference Playoff game of the Month and another powerful Soccer play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Play on the Padres. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 29, 2020)

Saturday huge card has the NBA Western Conf. Play off Game of the Month, an MLB Platinum Supreme move and an NHL Game 3 Historical Top play along with Soccer, NASCAR and UFC and the one college football game on ESPN. Comp Play below.


The NBA Comp Play is on the Over in the Orlando vs Milwaukee at 3:30 eastern. This game applies to 2 powerful totals systems. First we want to play the over for dogs with rest off a dog loss if they shot 10 or more 3 pointers than their season to date average. These teams are 12 of 14 over. Teams with 1 or less rest like the Bucks off a favored win in a game where there were more than 7 lead changes are 16 of 18 over as the up and down tempo of these games have produced higher scoring games. Look for this game to play over. On Saturday we have it all. The NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month, the MLB Platinum Supreme 1/1 move, an NHL East. Conf. Game 3 Historical Power System, UFC, NASCAR Head 2 head play and another big Soccer winner. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play look for Orlando and Milwaukee to play over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 30, 2020)

Sunday card has an MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the NHL Total of the Month and a 5* NBA Game 6 Historical System headlining.

The MLS Comp play is on the over 3 goals in the Seattle Sounders vs LA FC Match at 10:00 eastern. This should go over the total here as 3 of the past 4 matches in the series have seen 4 or more balls hit the back of the net. Seattle is the defending MLS Champs and always play well here at home. Both teams are explosive and generate solid chances. Our Simulation Model shows the over is the best move in this match. Play LA and Seattle to go over 3 goals. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 31, 2020)

Monday card has a rare 6* MLB Undefeated MLB League wide system, the Triple Perfect NBA Game of the Month, a powerful Mexican league Soccer play and more. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on The Boston Bruins at 7:00 eastern. After winning game 1 The Bruins have dropped 3 straight to Tampa and will now have to stave off elimination. The good news is they are 9-2 with 1 day of rest and 6-2 as a dog. In this round and in this sequence teams up 3-1 like Tampa have historically won just 40% of the time. So while they are up 3-1 the money line here is rather competitive. Wit the Dog in the series 5-1 we will back the bruins tonight. On Monday we end the month with a Huge card backed with a Rare 6* Highest rated MLB undefeated System PLAY, a Triple Perfect NBA Playoff Game of the Month and Another Huge Soccer side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Boston in game 5. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2020)

*TUE: NBA 1/1 PLATINUM SUPREME NBA TOTAL, + MLB 26-4 GAME OF THE WEEK HEADLINe*

Tuesday card has the NBA Platinum Supreme totals plays along with the MLB Game of the week headlining another Powerful card. MLS Soccer play below

At 8:00 eastern the MLS Soccer Play is on Toronto -1 goal. Toronto is in first place in the Eastern conference. Montreal sits in 5th place and coming off a loss. Our simulation model shows a multiple goal win here for Toronto who has better offensive and defensive numbers. Toronto has won 5 of the 6 fixtures that did not end in a draw. Look for Toronto to win by more than 1. On Tuesday The lead play is a massive NBA Platinum Supreme total and in bases a 26-4 Banger System game of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or facebook to jump on. For the MLS Soccer play. Play on Toronto minus the goal. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 2, 2020)

Hump day card has the NBA East. Conf playoff Game of the Year, a Powerful Game 6 NHL Historical system a Big Soccer total and MLB TIER 1. Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the under in the Tampa Bay vs NYY game at 7:05 eastern. Nice pitching match here with Montgomery for the yanks who has gone under in 3 of 4 vs Tampa taking on C. Morton who has pitched under the last 4 vs NY. The Rays have stayed under in 3 of 4 vs winning teams, 6 of 8 vs leftys and 5 of 7 on Wednesdays. The yankees have gone under the last 4 on hump day and 11 of 14 as a dog. In the series 15 of 21 have stayed under. Look for this game to go under 9 runs. On Wednesday a huge card is up with an Executive Level MLB TIER 1 play, the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month a huge Soccer total and game 6 historical Power system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free play. Take the under 9 runs Tampa and NY. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2020)

Thursday card has a 5* MLB Diamond cutter, College Football Top total, Triple System NBA and a Brazil Serie A Power Play. UEFA Nations league comp play below.

The Soccer Nations Comp play is on Germany and Spain to play OVER 2.5 Goals. We like the total as this game could be close and Both teams have solid attacks and this game could be higher scoring. Both teams are expected to make a deep run in this tournament and this is the best of the opening day matches. Germany is a slight favorite and should emerge with the win in a game that plays over the total. On Thursday we have a huge card up with a College football totals play, we finished #1 in college on multiple leaderboards last year and hit our first play on Saturday. We have a Triple System NBA, a 5* MLB Diamond cutter and a Top Brazil Serie A Soccer play. See us on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer totals play. Go over 2.5 goals In the Span vs Germany game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2020)

Friday card has the NBA 28-0 2nd Round Play of the Year, the MLB Total of the Week and a 6* Soccer plays in the UELA Nations league. NHL Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Over in the Dallas vs Colorado game 7. This has been a wild series with 48 goals scored in the last 6 games. The up tempo ha led to a frenetic pace producing high quality scoring chances. Colorado has played over in 8 of 9 as a favorite, 6 of 7 vs winning teams and 4 of 5 off a win. Dallas has gone over the last 4 vs a team that allowed 2 or less, 6 of 7 vs winning teams, 5 of 6 as a dog and the last 3 after scoring 2 or less. Look for this game to play over the total. On Friday another powerful card headlines with the Round 2 NBA Playoff game of the year, the MLB Total of the week and a rare 6* Soccer side in Nations League first round action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Play. Play the over in the Colorado vs Dallas game. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 5, 2020)

Huge Saturday card up with College Football, MLB, NBA, NHL. Soccer and the Kentucky Derby. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on the Chicago Whitesox on the run line at 7:05 eastern. Chicago fits a late season road favorite system that is 55-15. The Sox are quietly on a 14-1 run as a road favorite. They have Giolito going and they have won 7 of his last 8 road starts. KC has Bubic going and KC has lost all 6 of his starts. The Royals are 1-7 of late vs Chicago. Look for the Sox to take another tonight. Saturday card has our Opening Week Play of the Year in College Football 2-0 already this year. An NHL Top game 7 Historical System, the NBA Total of the Week, the Kentucky Derby and a 5* Soccer Side and MLB Platinum Supreme. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Free Play. Go with Chicago on the run line. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunday card has the ESPN Sunday night Baseball Play of the Year headlining with an NBA Never lost Historical System, NHL Game 1 System and NASCAR playoff Head 2 head Driver play. Soccer comp Below

The UEFA Nations League Play is on Germany at 2:45 eastern. Germany was caught in extra time and blew the lead against Spain. However that draw will have them motivated here against Switzerland. In the Head to head Germany has lost just twice in 100 years against the Red Crosses. Meanwhile The Swiss were winless in six of their past ten overall fixtures, and their sole wins in the last two years have come against Georgia, Gibraltar, and Ireland. They have not beat any team that would be considered a worth opponent. Germany is unbeaten in 12 of their previous 13 overall games, Look for a convincing win for Germany. On Sunday the ESPN Game of the Year headlines in baseball along with a huge top rated NBA Undefeated historical system, NHL Game 1 winner and a head 2 head driver play in NASCAR Playoffs from Darlington Speedway. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer play. Go with Germany. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2020)

The Labor day comp play is on BYU at 8:00 eastern. BYU brings back most of their defense and should be able to stop the run here as NAVY Brings in a new QB with the exodus of Malcom Perry. Navy was improved on both sides of the ball statistically last season but they fit many of our reversion of form angles that pertain to teams who took big jump like Navy who went from 3 wins to 11 wins. BYU is very balanced on offense and will b able to move the ball here. The Cougars are the better team. Play on BYU. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2020)

Tuesday card has a big 6* NBA Historical System, the Game 2 NHL power Play system side, Soccer game of the Week and a MLB. WNBA Comp play below,

The WNBA Comp play at 10:30 eastern is on The Las Vegas Aces. The have won 6 of 7 in the series against Indiana with last win by 19. The Aces should coast here against and Indiana team that has thrown in the towel losing 7 straight the last 4 by 10 or more. They are 0-5 ats and will get pasted again tonight.On Tuesday another hard hitting card is up and backed with a rare 6* NBA Playoff Historical system, We also have a game 2 NHL Semi final Power play, a Top MLB Play and the Soccer game of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the WNBA play go with Las Vegas. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2020)

Wednesday card has the 100% NBA Western Conference Play of the Year and an MLB Platinum Supreme move. MLS Soccer Comp play below


The MLS soccer total is to play OVER 2.5 Goal in the Toronto vs Montreal game at 8:00 eastern. Toronto comes in off a tough 3-2 road loss in Vancouver and has played Montreal tough the last two meetings with both teams winning on the others field. Our Simulation model shows this game playing over the total and despite the series being played very tight here we look for this one to get 3+ goals Play the over. On Hump day we have our NBA Western Conference Playoff game of the Year along with an MLB Supreme Model top play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on . For the MLS Soccer play. Go over 2,5 goals in the Montreal vs Toronto Canadian Derby Match. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2020)

Thursday night Football, NFL Week 1 Power System Play headlines along with an Early season College football play and the NBA Total of the Month along with MLB. Comp totals Play below

The MLB Totals Play is on the over in the Boston at Tampa Bay game at 7:10 eastern. This game applies to a nice totals system from the MLB Database. We are playing the over for home teams like Tampa that are off a -140 or higher road favored loss vs an opponent off a +140 or higher road dog win. The system hits over 80% to the over long term. The Redsox are 3 of 3 over off a win, 3 of 4 vs leftys and 6 of 8 in game 1 of a series. Tampa is 4 of 5 over as a favorite and 5 of 7 over vs a pitcher with a WHIP of 1.30 or higher. In the series the last 3 have gone over.As for the pitching match Kickham and Fleming wont remind anyone of Carlton and Koufax. Look for this game to go over. On Thursday the NFL is back and we have a Huge opening week System play in this game. We also have the NBA Playoff Total of the Month and an early season college football System play. We also have a Solid MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play Tampa and Boston over the total. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2020)

Friday card has the NHL Total of the Month, a 91% NBA Game 7 Historical System and the MLB Interleague total of the year. MLB Comp play below,

The MLB comp play is on The NY, Yankees at 4:05 eastern. This game fits the rare system below that plays on home favorites of 140 or more that are off a road favored win by 5+ runs and had 0 errors, vs an opponent off a a +140 or more road dog loss hat had 10+ hit like Baltimore. These teams win on average by 4+ runs. The Yankees have a major edge with Cole over Cobb and should coast in this one. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2020)

Huge Saturday card up with an Executive Level TIER College football side part of a big 3 game pack in NCAAF. NBA Game 5 Historical System and a 6* Rare Top play. We also have MLS soccer and a NASCAR Head 2 head driver play. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Vegas Knights at 8:10 eastern. Vegas looks to even things up tonight and they are 11-2 after scoring 2 or less goals and 19-7 vs winning teams. The Knights are 5-0 of late on Saturdays. Dallas is having quite the playoff season so far and continue to exceed expectations. Tonight, however we note they are just 2-8 after allowing 2 or less goals and have dropped 7 of 10 in the series. With Vegas having won 11 of 13 vs a team that allowed less than 3 goals we will back the Knights tonight. On Saturday 3 top college football early season system plays headline and one is our Executive Level TIER 1 Side. We also have a rare 6* MLB Top play, NBA Game 5 Historical system play, MLS Soccer and a head to head driver play in NASCAR. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Play on Vegas. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2020)

Sunday NFL Opening Week Play of The Year Headlines a big 4 game pack with a TOP Sunday night football Side. There is an NBA 6* and MLB. NFL Comp Play

The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on the NY. Jets plus the 5-6 points. NY fits an opening week System that plays on divisional dogs with a total of less than 48 vs an opponent with revenge. The Jets lost a heart breaker by 1 point in the opening week at home to Buffalo and never really recovered. Now they open up in Buffalo and we note that the road team has covered the last 4 and the favorite in the series is just 2-8 ats. NY has covered 7 of 8 in divisional road games in the first month of the season and 4 of the last 5 as a dog overall. Look for them to get the cover here. On Sunday we have a huge 4 game NFL Card led by the Opening week Game of the year, a big winner last year on this play. We also have a TOP Sunday night play and a pair of 5* System sides. In early action a rare NBA Perfect System game 6 play. We also have NHL Game 4 Historical System and another huge MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Jet and the 6 points. Rob V-GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 14, 2020)

Monday card has The American League Game of the Month, a Triple Perfect Late NFL Top play and a 19-0 Totals play in the Early NFL Game. Soccer comp Below

The Premier league comp Play is on Chelsea at 3:15 eastern. Chelsea is at Brighton here today and they should get the win here as they have gone 5-0 and 1 draw in the series. These two had a draw in a friendly last month as the Seagulls played over their head in that game. Chelsea will be tougher here as they acquired Thiago Silva, Timo Werner, Kai Havertz & Hakim Ziyech along with Ben Chilwell. Brighton has relatively the same team that barely avoided relegation for a 2nd straight year Meantime, they lost Anthony Knockaert, Aaron Mooy and Martin Montoya all leaving the club. Brighton will have a tough year and probably gets relegated. They have just 1 win over the last 9 matches at the Amex. Chelsea takes this one. On Monday the American league Game of the Month headlines bases and we have a TOP Triple Perfect late Monday night football side and a 19-0 totals Angle in the early NFL Game. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Premier league we will back Chelsea. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2020)

Tuesday card has Our 2020 NHL Playoff Game of the Year and 5* plays in NBA and MLB. Comp play below

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is on the under in the St. Louis at Milwaukee game at 7:40 eastern. This game fits a solid under system and the Cardinals are 4 of 5 under vs a lefty, 5 of on the road and have Flagherty going. The Brewers are 4 of 5 under as a dog, 5 of at home when the total is 7 to 8.5. They have leftyB. Anderson going. Look for this game to stay under. On Tuesday we have a huge card led by the 2020 NHL Playoff Game of the the Year and a 5* NBA Early double system side and a 5* MLB Diamond cutter with a 17-1 system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Take St. Louis at Milwaukee game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2020)

Thursday night NFL Total of the Month headlines with 2 Thursday specific systems along with an NBA Platinum supreme move and MLB. NHL Game 6 play below

The NHL Game 6 play is on Tampa Bay at 8:00 eastern. NY Staved off elimination with an overtime win on Tuesday. Tonight, however they will likely lose the series. Tampa has won the last 4 off a loss and Semi final teams that win games one and two, lost game 3, won game 4 and lost game 5 are a perfect 5-0 in game 6. The Islanders are 1-4 off a win. Look for Tampa end it tonight. On Thursday a big card is up and led by an NBA Platinum Supreme move, the Thursday night Double perfect NFL Total of the Month and MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Play. Take Tampa Bay. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2020)

Friday card has our 2020 NBA Total of the Year headlining along with an MLB Blowout and a Top tier Soccer play. Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play for Friday is on Oakland over SF at 9:40 eastern; Oakland fits a nice system here tonight based on both Oakland and SF in off road wins. Oakland has the pitching advantage with Bassit over Webb. Look for Oakland to take the opener tonight. Our NBA Total of the Year headlines tonight along with a Big MLB Blowout System. We also have early football up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Friday comp play. Go with Oakland. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2020)

*SAT: EXCLUSIVE TIER 1 NCAAF SIDE + NON CONF. TOTAL OF THE YEAR- NBA- NHL + MORe*


Saturday card has the College Football Executive Level Tier 1 top play and the Non conference 100% Total of the Year. There are 5 * play NBA Game 3 and a 5* NHL Total in game 1 of the Finals along with MLB and Nascar. Comp play below


The Saturday college Football comp play is on Troy at 3:30 eastern. The Trojans are a short favorite here but have covered the last 3 here and 5 of 6 on the road vs losing home teams. Troy has covered 5 of 7 in September and 9 of 12 as a road favorite. Middle Tennessee was blown out and shutout in their first game as they break in several new players. The Blue Raiders have failed to cover 5 of 7 after allowing 200+ yards rushing and the last 4 non conference games. With Game 2 teams 1-23 straight up off a shutout loss we will take Troy. On Saturday we have a huge card up with an Executive Level TIER 1 NCAAF Top play, the 100% Non conference Total Of The Year, an MLB Power Play, Game 3 Perfect System NBA, NASCAR and Game 1 Stanley Cup Finals total. See us at goldenconender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAF Comp play. Play on Troy. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2020)

Sunday card has our Executive Level NFL Tier 1 move and Total of the Month going early. Afternoon 6* AFC West system and Sunday night Football + NBA Game 2 Double system + MLB

The NFL Comp Play is on he NY. Jets plus the points at 1:00 eastern. The Jets should be much better at home here and have covered 8 straight as a dog off a road loss where they allowed 7 or more points than expected. SF is in the dreaded West coast early time slot and they wont have Kittle for this gamer. SF is 0-8 to the spread laying more than 3 to teams under .500. Teams who lost the Super Bowl have ailed to cover over 85% of the time as a non division road favorite vs teams under .500. Look for the Jets to cover. On Sunday an Executive Level Tier 1 side and the NFL Double perfect total of the Month headline. In afternoon action we have a rare 6* AFC Play along with Sunday night football and Game 2 NBA Semi Final Perfect System and MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Take the 7 points with NY. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2020)

Monday night football rare 6* headlines an dis backed with 21-1, 41-7 and 14-1 systems. In Hockey we have our 100% Playoff Game Of The Year with an undefeated Game 2 Historical system. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play is on Colorado at 9:45 eastern. The Rockies are in off a nice home dog win over LA. We note that road dogs that are off a home dog win and scored 5 or more runs win 75% of the time since 2004 vs an opponent like SF that scored 10 or more runs as a road dog. Colorado has Marquez on the mound and he has won 3 of his last 4 road starts and the last 2 here in SF. The Giants have Cueto going and he has allowed 8 runs in 10 innings in last 2 starts. SF is 2-9 at home off a road win. Look for the Rockies to take this one. On Monday night football we have a rare 6* Top rated release with a MNF System that is 21-1 since 1980 and also has 2 other systems. There is also the 2020 NHL Playoff Game of the Year backed with a Never lost all time playoff system that is specific to game twos. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Colorado. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2020)

Wednesday card has the 2020 7* MLB Game of the Year with a huge 46-1 database system, we also have game 4 NBA Playoff Historical system going. MLS soccer play below.


At 7:30 eastern the MLS Comp play for Wednesday is on SPKC. Sporting Kansas City had a disappointing loss at this weekend to slip to second in the West behind Seattle. Meanwhile a big win for Orlando saw them extend their unbeaten run to six 4 of those were wins. SPKC Should bounce back here and deal a loss to Orlando. In the series the host team has fared well and KC has won the last 2 here at home vs Orlando. The Simulation model shows Sporting wins this one and with KC off a rare home loss last out we will back them to get the win tonight. On Hump day we have our one and only 7* in MLB the 2020 MLB Game of the Year with a huge 46-1 system which is included with the Analysis. We also have the game 4 Undefeated Historical system in the NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLS comp play. We will back Sporting KC. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2020)

Thursday night Football takes center stage and we have a 45-14 Power System play in ESPN and a Thursday night Specific NFL System play. there is an NBA Platinum supreme Move and MLB blowout. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Cubs at 1:35 eastern. The Cubs fit a nice 35-10 database system here that pays on road favorites of 140 or more that are off a 140 or higher road favored loss, vs an opponent off a 140 or higher home dog win if both teams scored 2 or less runs. The Pirates have won the last 2 vs the Cubs but are just 14-45 vs winning teams. The Cubs are 4-2 on the road with Mills. Kuhl has been awful of late allowing 13 runs in his last 7 innings. Look form the Cubs to take the finale. On Thursday we have a Game of the Month in College Football and a Thursday night Specific NFL System. In hoops a big NBA Platinum Supreme move. We also have another big MLB Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the Cubs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2020)

Friday card has an MLB Platinum Supreme Move, a 5* NBA Game 5 Power System play and College football. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 8:10 eastern. The sox are a nice dog here and they have won 15 of 17 at home and 6 of 7 on Fridays. The Cubs have lost 5 of 6 and We note that road favorites like the Cubs that are off a road favored loss by 5 or more runs and had 4 or less hits are 0-6 since 2004 vs a team that was a road dog in their last game. Cease pitching for the Sox is 3-0 as a home dog. Darvish for the Cubs has only made 2 road starts this year and this will be his toughest one. Look for the Whitesox to win. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2020)

Sunday Huge NFL Card with TIER 1 Executive Level Late Side, a Big 30-0 6* in early action along with 3 5* plays with 23-1,17-0 and 34-3 systems. NBC Sunday night 32-1 System play as well as Game 6 NBA, soccer and MLB.

The NFL Comp play is on SF at 1:00 eastern. SF fits a nice system we use for west coast teams in the second straight game in the eastern time zone as long as they were a winning team last year and are not laying 5 or more points. Even with the injuries the niners are the better team. The Giants fell short vs the Bears last week and are looking at an 0-3 start. The loss of Barkley will hurt them more than any injury SF has. Look for SF to win and cover today. On Sunday there are 6 big NFL Plays up with the lead plays a TIER 1 Executive Level move, an early 30-0 6* system and a 31-1 system on NBC Sunday night. There are 2 soccer blowouts, MLB and game 6 NBA Playoff Payoffs. NFL 5-1 last week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2020)

Monday night football is up with 2 Big database systems along with Game 6 of the NHL Finals. English Premier League comp play below.


Monday comp play in English Premier league on Liverpool over Arsenal at 3:00 eastern. Both teams come in off wins but the Visitors have not won here in over 12 years. The Reds have been the best team in the country for the past two years, and they are determined to defend their title this year. Lay it with Liverpool.Monday night football goes tonight and we have a Double system side and 2 perfect angles backing the play. NFL has been solid this season. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer comp play. Go with Liverpool. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2020)

The Tuesday MLB Comp play is on Oakland at 3:00 eastern. Oakland and Chicago finished within one game of each other but Oakland has played better vs winning teams going 5-2 of late compared to 1-6 like Chicago. The sox are 1-5 off a loss while Oakland is 6-1 in games where the total is 7 to 8.5. Giolito has been good allowing 8 runs in his last 17 innings. He will oppose bright young righty Luzardo who has electric stuff and is followed by the #1 bullpen Era in the American league. Oakland has won. 5 of the last 6 between the two teams. For the MLB Comp play. Take Oakland.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2020)

Hump day card has 2 big MLB Plays including an Afternoon 6* in MLB Playoff action along with the NBA Finals Perfect System Game of the Month with an undefeated system dating to 1995. Serie A comp play below.

The Serie a Italian league Comp play is on the Over 3 goals in the Lazio vs Atalanta Match at 2:45 eastern. Our Simulation model shows this one goes over today and looking at the series the last 2 have gone over and yielded 11 goals. Both teams have found the back of the net in 4 straight in the series. The last match here was a 6 goals thriller. Atalanta is in off a 4-2 win over Torino while Lazio out lasted Cagliari on the road. Gian Piero Gasperini**8217;s men of Atalanta were one of the best scoring teams in all of Europe the last season, as they netted a total of 98 goals from their 38 league fixtures. Look for this game to play over. On Wednesday we have a Powerful playoff payoff card with a Rare 6* in afternoon MLB Action and the NBA Perfect System playoff Game of the Month with a system that is perfect since 1995. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Serie A Comp Play. Take Over the total in the Lazio vs Atalanta match. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 1, 2020)

Thursday Card has NFL Double System side, TOP MLB Playoff System and Soccer. Comp play below.

The La Liga Soccer comp play is on Sevilla at 1:00 eastern. Just a week ago Sevilla hung tough losing in extra time to the best team on the globe in Bayern Munich in the Super Cup. They followed up that heart breaking loss with an opening game 3-1 win over Cardiz. Now they are home for Levante who bounced back from a home loss with a 3-1 road win. Levante finished 12 th in the table last season and it will be tough for them to win a 2nd straight road win over a top team like Sevilla who is unbeaten here in the series over the last 5 meetings. Look for Sevilla to secure the full time win. On Thursday we have a Double System NFL Side, MLB Top play and Soccer Blowout. See us at goldencontender@aol.com  to Jump on now and Cash out. For the Soccer Comp play. Go with Sevilla.  Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2020)

Sunday card has the 33-1 NFL Non Conference System Play of the Year, along with an Executive Level TIER 1 Play and the Sunday night Total of the Month. There is also Game 3 NBA Finals and Soccer.

The NFL Comp Play is on Jacksonville at 1:00 eastern. The Jags have covered 4 of 5 as a dog and the road team 3 of 4 in the series. The Bengals have failed to cover 5 of 6 when favored and 5 of 6 off a spread win. In fact favorites in weeks 2 through 9 off an over time tie that are changing surfaces in a game with a field goal margin are a terrible 9-41 to the spread. The Jags have extra rest here having played last Thursday and should get the cover. On Sunday a huge card is up with the 33-1 Non Conference Game of the Year, NFL Executive Level TIER 1, The Sunday night Football Total of the Month, NBA Finals and another Top Soccer Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2020)

Monday card has the NFC Game of the Month with a 31-2 system and a 5* in the Makeup game. In Bases we have a Powerful A.L.D.S Late play. Early MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play at 4:00 eastern is in Oakland. The Astros are a dog in this game and despite the sweep of Minnesota they have lost 13 of 18 as a dog and are just 2-8 off a win. Oakland is 20-7 in games where the total is 7 to 8.5 and 6-2 vs a team that allowed 2 or less runs. Oakland has won 7 of 10 in the series this season. However one of those losses was August 29th when Mcculers and Bassit battled with Houston winning. Look for the A/s to turn the tables and take the Opener. On Monday we have both football games one is the 31-2 NFC Game of the Month. We also have a Powerful play in the later American League Divisional series opener. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Oakland. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2020)

Tuesday card has the 2020 NBA Playoff Game of the Year from a 100% Playoff System dating to 1995 and the MLB Game of the Week with a Powerful Post Season System. MLB Early Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play at 2:00 eastern is on Atlanta. Two Perfect angles are in effect here today. The Braves have Fried going and he has been stellar all year, had he not miss a few start he may very well have won the CY Young. Fried has won 3 of 4 v Miami. The Braves won the season series and should be able to do well vs Acantara and Miami here today. On Tuesday the Highest rated NBA Playoff Game of the Year Headlines along with a Powerful MLB Playoff Power System side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play on Atlanta. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2020)

Wednesday card has the Divisional Total of the Year in MLB Playoff action with a undefeated totals System and an MLS 5* Top Play. International Friendly play below.

In International friendly Play we are backing the over 2.5 goals in the Turkey vs Germany match. While both teams will be resting some key players with competitive fixtures starting in 3 days. That said Turkey has scored in 10 of 12 road friendly and Germany has just once clean sheet at home in Friendly over the last 4 years. Germany likely scores multiple goals and wins in a game that goes over the total. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2020)

Thursday card has Top Plays in the NFL And College Football both from perfect database systems. There is also MLB Divisional Series Plays. Soccer comp Below.

The Thursday comp play is on the Under in the Deportivo at Medellin match. Solid simulation totals Play here as Deportivo takes on Medellin at 9:10 eastern. The game projects to play under. Both teams have struggled to score and Medelin has been blanked in 4 matches already this season. Deprtivo has shutouts in back to back games and will be in this throughout. Medellin has 14 wins 3 losses and 6 draws in the series. Both teams have struggled in the table with Medellin in 13th place and Deportivo in 17th. Look for a lower scoring game that goes under. On Thursday Both football Plays are up ands backed with perfect systems. MLB Divisional series plays and soccer up as well. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer comp play. Make it the under Medellin vs Deportivo. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2020)

Saturday card has the SEC Play of the Year, an executive Level TIER 1 Move, an early 6* from a 41-7 system and our top level soccer plays. BIG 12 Comp play below.

The BIG 12 Comp play is on Kansas St plus the points at 4:00 eastern. The Wildcats have covered 7 straight after allowing more than 280 pass yards, 6 of 7 as a road dog and 5 of 6 off a win. They also fit a conference dog system for road dogs off a 10+_ point win vs a team like TCU that scored 27 or more and allowed 31 or more. TCU also fits a negative system going against home teams off a a win vs a top 15 team. TCU has failed to cover 21 of 27 as a home favorite, 4 of 5 in the series and they are 0-6 to the spread after allowing 200+ rush yards. Look for Kansas to cover. On Saturday we have our strongest card of the college season with an Executive Level TIER 1 Side, our SEC Game of the year and an early 6* top play from a 41-7 system along with our top level soccer plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the BIG 12 Comp play. Take the 8-9 points with Kansas St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2020)

Sunday card has the AFC West Play of the Year from a 30-1 System, there is also an Executive Level TIER 1 Play, the Sunday night NFL Total of the Month and 3 more best bets. NFL is on Fire top plays 7-1 this year. NBA Finals Game 6 historical system goes tonight. NFL Comp play below

The NFL Comp play is on the Under in the NY. Giants at Dallas Game at 4:25 eastern. This game fits a powerful totals system that plays under for favorites of 7 or more if they were a favorite in their last game vs an opponent that is predominantly a passing team. That System has gone under 57 of the last the last 76 times. The game fits another under system that pertains to teams like Dallas that improve on defense after allowing 40+ points in back to back games. The Giants have gone under the last 4 as a road dog and Dallas the last 4 after allowing 350+ yards. Look for the game to stay under 54 points. On Sunday NFL Top plays are 7-1 this year and we have the AFC West Game of the Month, a TIER 1 Executive Level side, a 25-1 AFC Total, the Sunday night NFL Play of the Month, the NBA Game 6 historical system and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Look for Dallas and the Giants to play under. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2020)

Monday night football 23-0 power system top rated 6* headlines Monday along with a 29-1 MLB Playoff System. NFL Sides sweep going 3-0 on Sunday. Early bird College.

The football Comp play for Saturday is on Under in the Kentucky vs Tennessee game at 12 noon eastern. The game fits a 194-312 long term under system that pertains to divisional games with a total under 50. Kentucky took down Miss. St on Saturday with a great defense but their offense has been inept.Tennessee had played well up until Saturday where they allowed 44 at Georgia. They will certainly do better here at home, however they wont be able to steam roll on Kentucky. In the series the last 2 have stayed under with just 30 and 31 points scored. Look for this game to stay under. We have a solid 3 game card up for Monday with a 6* 23-0 MNF Play and a Pair of Power System in league Championship action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on, For the Comp play. Go with the Under in Saturdays Kentucky vs Tennessee game. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2020)

Tuesday card has the 19-0 System AFC Game of the Month, along with the Soccer game of the Week and our 29-2 league Championship Power System Play. Soccer comp below

The UEFA Nations League Play is on Germany over Switzerland at 2:45 eastern. The Germans beat Ukraine last out a team Switzerland lost to recently as well as Spain, the Swiss will likely be out of playoff contention after today. Germany needs this one as they are 2 points behind Spain. Look for Germany to get the win. On Tuesday we have uncovered a 19-0 system that applies to the NFL Game its the AFC Game of the Month. There is also a 29-2 league championship playoff System and an afternoon Soccer Game of the Week in World cup Qualifiers. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Play on Germany. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2020)

Wednesday 2020 MLB Playoff Game of the Year Headlines along with our Triple perfect College Football Game of the Week. Soccer comp total below.


At 2:45 eastern the UEFA Nations League Total is on the Under 2.5 goals in the Netherlands vs Italy match. The Azzuri took the first meeting on the road 1-0. This should be another tight game as both teams will play careful. The Netherlands out played Bosnia last out but were held to a draw not capitalizing on several chances. Italy and Poland as expected played very careful also ending in a draw. Play the under here. On Wednesday the 2020 MLB Playoff Game of the Year headlines and i backed with 2 post season systems one is undefeated since 2004. We also have a triple perfect College Football Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with the Under in the Netherlands vs Italy match. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2020)

Huge Saturday card led by an Executive Level Tier 1 side, along with 2 rare top Rated 6* plays and the ACC Game Of The Month along with Game 7 A.L.C.S System and a Platinum Supreme Soccer play. Comp play below.

The football Comp play for Saturday is on Under in the Kentucky vs Tennessee game at 12 noon eastern. The game fits a 194-312 long term under system that pertains to conference games with a total under 50. Kentucky took down Miss. St on Saturday with a great defense but their offense has been inept. Tennessee had played well up until Saturday where they allowed 44 at Georgia. They will certainly do better here at home, however they wont be able to steam roll on Kentucky. In the series the last 2 have stayed under with just 30 and 31 points scored. Look for this game to stay under. The massive Saturday card has 2 big 6* Plays, an executive Level TIER 1 Play, Game 7 MLB Playoff Power System, the ACC Game of the Month and a Platinum Supreme Soccer play. Dont miss the huge card. College football ranked #1 last year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free play. Go under Kentucky vs Tennessee. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2020)

Sunday card led by the NFC Game of the Year, Executive Level TIER 1, The 25-1 NFL Total of the Month, N.L.C.S. and SNF on NBC. Comp Play below..



The NFL Power System play is on Detroit at 1:00 eastern. The Lions are rested and ready off the bye week. Today they catch a reeling Jacksonville team that fits a nasty system that is 33-61 ats and on a 2-32 run playing against home dogs off back to back road dog losses vs a team that averages 3.5 or more yards per carry on an average 25 rushes per game. The Jags are 2-7 ats off a loss and have failed to cover 12 of 15 after throwing for 250+ yards. The favorite has covered the last 4 in this series. In a battle of the large cats look for the lions to take down the Jaguars. On Sunday the NFC Game of the year with 32-1 and 18-0 Systems is up along with a TIER 1 Side, 25-1 NFL Total of the Month, 2X System SNF  on NBC and Game 7 N.L.C.S . NFL Top 3 Ranked. See us at goldencontender@aol,com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp Play. Play on Detroit. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2020)

Monday card has the NFL Double System Total of the Month along with a 5* Side with a 26-2 NFC Power System. Serie A Soccer comp play below.

The Soccer Comp play in Italian league Serie A play is on Verona at 2:45 eastern. Round 4 of Serie wraps up today but Genoa has played just twice the last of which was a blowout loss 6-0 to Napoli. Genoa has not been healthy and may be missing players. They have 1 win here with 5 losses and 5 draws. Verona has played solid defense with all there games lower scoring. They have newly Acquired Nikola Kalinic who arrived from Roma. In closing we look for Verona to take all 3 points here in full time as they improve on their solid 7th place rank in the table. On Monday we have both top plays in the NFL Tonight. The Double System Monday night Total of the Month and a 26-2 NFC System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer comp play. Go with Verona. RV- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2020)

Tuesday Champions League Soccer Game of the Month + 2020 MLB PLAYOFF TOTAL Of the Year. Comp Play below.

The Soccer comp play for Tuesday is on RB Leipzig -1.5 goals at 3:00 eastern. Leipzig made it to the semi finals of the last edition of the champions league, and at the same time had finished third in the German Bundesliga league behind Bayern and Dortmund. This year they are at the top of the Top flight German League and have allowed the least amount of goals. Meanwhile, Istanbul Basaksehir men are off to a terrible start to their new season. Right now they would be in the in the relegation zone of the Turkish Super Lig, as they have just one win while finding the back of the net just twice, From a league standpoint it like night and day comparing a squad from a top 5 league like Bundlesiga to that of the Turkish league. Basakehir not a great defensive team and Leipzig likes to score. Look for RB Leipzig to cover. On Tuesday the Champions League Soccer Game of the Month backed with several perfect Angles. There is also the 2020 MLB Playoff Total Of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp Play. Lay the 1.5 goals with RB Leipzig. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 22, 2020)

Thursday night Football is up with 24-0 NFC East Total of the Year Headlining along with our Highest Rated Sun Belt Conference Play and World Series Game 3 Historical System out today. Soccer Comp Below.

The Europa League comp Totals Play is on the OVER in the AZ Alkmaar at Napoli match at 3:00 eastern. Expect a wild and higher scoring game here as Napoli is on fire out scoring opponents 12-1 in the last including a 4-1 win here over Atlanta that saw then score 4 goals in 20 minutes. Alkmaar has ha major trouble in the back field and has conceded 10 goals in the last 4 with very little success in both the Dutch and European scene. Napoli most likely gets a win with the the game going over the total. The NFC East Total of the Year Headlines backed with a 24-0 Totals System along with the World Series Game 3 System out today and our highest Rated Sun Belt Conference Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer play. Play the over in the AZ Alkmaar at Napoli match RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2020)

Friday 100% Game 3 World Series Power System Play + CFB Platinum Supreme Side and Friday night Hot side system Plays. Soccer comp below.

The Friday Serie A Comp Totals play is on the over in the Torino at Sassuolo Calcio match at 3:00 eastern. Torino has the leagues highest Andrea Belloti who has 4 goals already. The Problem for Torino is their back line that is in disarray conceding 7 goals over the last two. That will be problematic against a Calcio team that ranks 2nd in efficiency so far in Serie A. Calcio really is an entertaining team to watch. They play a similar style to Atalanta, an attack that create many scoring chances. In the series between these two 7 of the last 8 matches have had at least 3 goals. Look for a higher scoring match here that plays over the total. Play Torino and Calcio over today. On Friday a 3 game pack is up with a Perfect Game 3 World Series Top system play and a Pair of Top rated College Football Sides one is a Rare Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the soccer comp Play. Play Torino and Calcio over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2020)

Saturday card has our Exclusive TIER 1 College Football Side, the 17-1 American Athletic Conf. Play of the Year, an Afternoon TV Blowout + BIG SEC and ACC Plays, along with W.S. Game 4 and a 3 game Soccer pack. Comp play below.

The Saturday College Football Comp Play is on Michigan at 7:30 eastern. Michigan has won 16 straight here on this field against Minnesota and have covered the last 4 as a favorite and 6 of 7 in conference games. The Gophers may bounce off their first 11 win season and they lost their last 3 tacklers from last season and breaks in a several new lineman on both sides of the ball. They are 2-7 ats in their first conference game. Michigan is the more talented team and we will back them to get the cover. Make it Minnesota. Huge College Football card up with AAC conf. Game of the Year and TIER 1 Executive Level Top play, along with 3 more best bets a 3 game top level soccer pack and Game 4 of the World Series. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Make it Michigan. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2020)

Sunday NFL Executive Level Tier One move + 32-2 AFC North Play of the Year, Sunday night total of the Month + 2 more best bets. MLB World Series Game 5 and Soccer headline. NFL Comp Play Below.

The NFL comp play is on the Las Vegas Raiders. Game 474 at 4:05 eastern. Vegas fits one of our favorite home dog systems that pertain to winning home dogs of less than 7 off a road dog win vs an opponent off a home game. These team have covered with a 42-8 spread mark. Vegas has the extra week of rest off the massive road dog win at +11 in KC. All their Lineman are testing negative now. The Bucs pulled off the win at home over Green Bay and could bounce a bit here. Look for the Raiders to get the cover. On Sunday we have a Huge 5 game NFL Pack with the 32-2 AFC North Game of the Year, NFL Executive Level Tier one Move, the Sunday night Total of the Month and World Series Game 5 and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Free Play. Take the 3-4 points with the Raiders. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2020)

Monday night Football Total of the Month headlines along with Top level Soccer. Comp Play below.

The Monday Soccer Comp Play is on Bayer Leverkusen at 3:30 eastern. Leverkusen has won the last matches in the Series with Augsburg and has conceded just one goal in the Process. Augsburg struggles away from home netting just 3 wins all of last season beating the the very worst teams in the table. With the home advantage and the better team we will Back bayer today. Tonight we have our Monday night NFL Total of the Month backed with a massive totals system that has cashed 46 of the last 52 times it has applied. Combined football is now ranked number one on multiple leader boards. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer comp play. Play on Bayer Leverkusen. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 27, 2020)

Game 6 world series 100% Totals System headlines Tuesday night card. Soccer Comp play below.


For the Free Play in Soccer champions league, play on FC. Porto over Olympiacos. This is a tough group C which has Manchester City, so the other teams in this group cant lose by large margins. We should see a big game from Porto here as they lost the first group game and need this one. Olympiacos comes in off a 1-0 win at home the past game week, against Marseille while Porto lost to Manchester in round 1 before bouncing back in League Play with a Win over Gil Vicente.. The Portuguese Primeira Liga is one of the best leagues in Europe, while their Greek counterparts are just average even on their best days. Porto is the best team in Portugal and will get the home win here. On Tuesday the lead play is a 6* Highest rated Total in Game 6 of the World Series backed with a perfect post season total system. Thus far we have cashed the first 5 games of the fall classic. For the comp play. Go with FC Porto. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2020)

Thursday NFC South Power System Game of the Month headlines along with an Afternoon TOP Level Europa League Soccer Play. College comp play below.

The CFB Comp play is on Fresno at 10:00 eastern. Interesting game here as this was originally scheduled to be played in Colorado. However the game has been moved to Fresno. The Bulldogs have double digit home loss revenge fro a 41-31 loss here as a 13 point favorite. Fresno was lit up here by Hawaii last week but that will serve them well here against a Ram team playing into home loss revenge with a new coach playing a first road game which has historically been a bad indicator for new coaches. Look for Fresno to serve it up tonight. On Thursday The NFC South Game of The Month is up and backed with a 100% Thursday specific System. We continue to dominate Soccer and in afternoon action we have a Europa league Top level play. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the college football play. Play on Fresno St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2020)

Friday card has our Top Level Mexican League Play of the Month and our Friday night College Football Hit side in the Hawaii vs Wyoming game on Fox Sports. Comp Play below

The Friday comp play in Soccer is on FC Porto at 4:30 eastern. Porto is the 2nd best team in Portugal and they are chasing the top team Benfica. They are unbeaten in 14 of 17 overall and they have just one road loss the past 4 months which came to Manchester City in Champions League play. Today are at Pacos Ferriera who has struggled and is the bottom half of the table and they have just 1 win in the new season. Porto has dominated the series getting 26 of the 28 wins between the two clubs. Look for Porto to get another win. On Friday the Mexican League play of the Month Headlines in Soccer along with a Friday night hot side in College Football in the Wyoming vs Hawaii game. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play in Soccer. Play on FC Porto. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2020)

Saturday card has an executive Level Tier 1, the College Dog of the Year and a 6* Perfect System Blowout. CFB 6-0 last Saturday. We also have the Breeders Cup Classic, and UFC. College Football Comp play below.

The Saturday Comp play is on the Under in the Miss. St at Alabama game at 7:00 eastern. Miss St is the number one defense in the SEC under offensive minded coach Leach whose offense has looked inept thus far. Miss St has gone under in 5 of 6 if they had 275 or less yards last out, 13 of 16 if they allowed 170 or less yards passing and 5 of 6 under off a 10+ point home loss. Alabama is a staggering 2-23 under at home after allowing 7 or less points and 4 of 5 under after a game where they had 450+ yards. These two have gone under in 10 of 12. Bama will win easy here but the games stays under. On Halloween Saturday a Powerful card is up and led by the College Dog of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Side and a rare 6* Blowout. There is also UFC and the Breeders Cup Classic. College Football went 6-0 last Saturday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Play Under Miss. St and Alabama. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2020)

Sunday card has the AFC North 23-1 Total of the year headlining along with an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 Side, a 48-8 NFC West System play a 5* early Side and a 33-1 Sunday night Football Totals System. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Detroit lions +3 at 1:00 eastern. The Lions are off back to back road wins and look to build off last weeks late come from behind win in Atlanta. That win sets then up in a 43-9 system that pertains to home dogs that are .500 or better taking less than 7 off a road dog win vs an opponent off a home game. The Lions are playing well right now and the Colts have failed to cover 4 of 5 after allowing 250+ pass yards and the last 4 after putting up 350+ yards. Look for Detroit to get the cover. On Sunday we have a huge card with an Executive Level tier 1 Side, the 23-1 AFC North Play of the Year, a 48-8 NFC West System play the 33-1 Sunday night Total and more. NFL is ranked top 3 on Multiple Leader boards. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Take Detroit +3. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 2, 2020)

Monday card has an Afternoon Platinum Supreme top play total and a Rare 6* in Monday night Football with a system that is 100% perfect Since 1980 on Monday night Games. Saturday comp play below.

The Comp play for Monday is on a College Football total on Saturday as we play the under in the Military game between Air Force and Army. These two have played under 6 straight times with every game having no more than 33 points scored. Air Force fits a long term totals system that is 255-158 to the under pertaining to road dogs with a total of 50 or less. Both teams run time consuming ball control offenses. Army is 6-1 but lost to Cincy the only quality team they have played and have gone under in 6 of 8 games. We look for the Air Force defense to play much better than they did vs Boise. Look for this game to stay under. On Monday we have a Rare 6* Rating on Monday night Football with a Perfect League wide system dating to 1980 and an afternoon Platinum Supreme move on a Soccer total in English premier league. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. Comp play for Saturday on Air Force and Army under the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2020)

Wednesday Top Level MAC Conference Opening game system plays headline along with a Platinum Supreme Soccer Play in Champions League action. Comp play below.


The Wednesday comp play is on Borussia Dortmund at 3:00 eastern. Dortmund have been playing very well of late really. They have won the last three matches against Schalke, Zenit and Arminia Bielefeld with total goal difference of 7-0. They are right atop the Budlesiga with Munich and travel to Belgium to take on a surprising Club Brugge that has 4 points in this group against Lazio and Zenit. Dortmund has won the last meeting between the two teams emerging with a 1-0 win here in Champions League Play in 2018. They are the stronger Squad from a better league and we will back them here today. On Hump Day we have an early Platinum Supreme Champions League Totals play and 2 power house plays from our early game system in MAC College Football action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Dortmund. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2020)

Thursday card has the NFC Total of the Month headlining along with our Soccer game of the week in Europa League. Soccer comp Play below.

The Europa League Soccer comp play is on AC. Milan at 3:00 eastern. AC Milan has picked up 6 points in the first two matches of this group the last of which was a 3-1 win over Celtic. They are led by Zlatan Ibrahimovic who has incredible stats so far and has found the back of the net seven times in four Serie A league Games Lille has over achieved a bit in French Ligue 1 trailing PSG. The Italian teams have done well against the French teams, particularly AC Milan who has 12 of 18 wins when taking on French squads. Look for AC Milan to pull out the win. On Thursday the NFC Total of the Month is up and backed with a powerful database system. There is also the Soccer Game of the Week with a big stat pack. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp Play. Go with AC Milan. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2020)

Friday card has a rare 6* Side in Soccer from the Mexican League and the Friday night Hot side ion College Football on Fox Sports 1 Backed with a Powerful scoring system. Comp play below.

The Friday Serie B Comp Play for Friday is for a Draw at +210 in the Salemitana at SPAL Match at 3:00 eastern. SPAL is ranked 7th in the table and has been very inconsistent. Here at home they have just 3 wins in 11 matches along with 5 losses and 3 draws. Salemitana is 4th 4th in the table with 11 wins, 8 losses and 5 draws. They will be in this game but we cant see them winning. The value is really that both these teams wind up even in full time. Play this match to a draw. On Friday we have a huge 6* in Mexican League soccer action and the College Football Friday night Hot side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the comp play take the vale with the draw. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2020)

Saturday led by 4 big College Football Plays including a Platinum Supreme the Breeders Cup Classic and top Level Soccer plays. Early Comp play below.

The Saturday Comp Play is on Arizona St plus the 11 points at noon eastern. The Sun Devils fit an early game system we have been using specifically this season. Very rare to see USC Playing a home game this early in the day which is a 9am start time out west. The Host team has failed to cover 4 of 5 in the series and Arizona St has covered 4 of 5 as a dog and 5 of 7 here. They play with home loss revenge from last year. Look for Arizona St to cover. On Saturday another huge college football card is up with a Platinum Supreme Headliner and 3 more best bet High level system plays. There is a Solid Soccer card and The Breeders Cup Classic. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we continue to crush Football. For the comp play. Take the 11 points with Arizona St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunday card has the NFC East Total of the Year, an Executive Level Tier 1 Play, a late afternoon Dominator from a system that has hit 34 straight and another Top Level Soccer card. Comp Play below.


The AFC comp play total is on the over in the Baltimore vs Indy game at 1:00 eastern. We have a sensational system in this game that has flown over in 35 of 40 occurrences since 2002. Look for a higher scoring game. Our simulation model shows the game in the mid 50/s/ Play the over. On Sunday we have an executive level Tier 1, The NFC East Total of the Year, a powerful 34-0 Late afternoon System Play and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Play the Ravens and Colts over the total. Rob V- GC Sports.

O/U:35-5-0

Oct 20, 2002Sunday72002SaintsFortyninershome7-73-103-722-335-27-1.550.086.512.09.22.8WWO0

Nov 10, 2002Sunday102002RamsChargershome7-70-107-714-028-24-6.044.54-2.07.52.84.8WLO0

Dec 15, 2002Sunday152002SaintsVikingshome10-1410-103-08-831-32-7.050.0-1-8.013.02.510.5LLO0

Oct 19, 2003Sunday72003VikingsBroncoshome7-07-714-30-1028-20-4.044.084.04.04.00.0WWO0

Oct 26, 2003Sunday82003SaintsPanthershome0-317-70-33-720-23-2.039.0-3-5.04.0-0.54.5LLO1

Sep 26, 2004Sunday32004ColtsPackershome21-1414-30-710-745-31-6.548.5147.527.517.510.0WWO0

Oct 04, 2004Monday42004RavensChiefshome3-1014-70-37-724-27-5.541.5-3-8.59.50.59.0LLO0

Jan 02, 2005Sunday172004BillsSteelershome7-103-67-07-1324-29-9.533.0-5-14.520.02.817.2LLO0

Sep 16, 2007Sunday22007PatriotsChargershome14-010-07-77-738-14-3.546.52420.55.513.0-7.5WWO0

Oct 28, 2007Sunday82007PatriotsWashingtonhome7-017-014-014-752-7-16.049.04529.010.019.5-9.5WWO0

Nov 04, 2007Sunday92007SaintsJaguarshome17-177-014-03-741-24-3.540.01713.525.019.25.8WWO0

Nov 25, 2007Sunday122007PatriotsEagleshome14-710-140-77-031-28-23.551.03-20.58.0-6.214.2WLO0

Dec 02, 2007Sunday132007ColtsJaguarshome14-07-70-77-1128-25-7.045.03-4.08.02.06.0WLO0

Dec 02, 2007Sunday132007SaintsBuccaneershome7-37-107-72-723-27-3.042.0-4-7.08.00.57.5LLO0

Sep 28, 2008Sunday42008CowboysWashingtonhome7-03-177-37-624-26-11.046.0-2-13.04.0-4.58.5LLO0

Dec 28, 2008Sunday172008SaintsPanthershome0-610-170-721-331-332.551.5-20.512.56.56.0LWO0

Nov 01, 2009Sunday82009JetsDolphinshome0-03-316-216-625-30-3.540.5-5-8.514.53.011.5LLO0

Dec 27, 2009Sunday162009GiantsPanthershome0-30-213-106-79-41-8.542.5-32-40.57.5-16.524.0LLO0

Oct 11, 2010Monday52010JetsVikingshome3-06-06-714-1329-20-4.539.594.59.57.02.5WWO0

Dec 11, 2011Sunday142011JetsChiefshome7-321-07-02-737-10-10.036.02717.011.014.0-3.0WWO0

Dec 24, 2011Saturday162011PatriotsDolphinshome0-30-1417-010-727-24-8.049.53-5.01.5-1.83.2WLO0

Dec 24, 2011Saturday162011CowboysEagleshome0-70-70-37-37-200.050.0-13-13.0-23.0-18.0-5.0LLU0

Oct 07, 2012Sunday52012PatriotsBroncoshome7-010-714-70-731-21-6.551.5103.50.52.0-1.5WWO0

Nov 25, 2012Sunday122012SaintsFortyninershome7-77-77-140-321-312.050.5-10-81.5-3.24.8LLO0

Oct 06, 2013Sunday52013ColtsSeahawkshome7-1210-76-911-034-282.543.568.518.513.55.0WWO0

Oct 12, 2014viewSunday62014SeahawksCowboyshome10-70-1010-33-1023-30-8.547.0-7-15.56.0-4.810.8LLO0

Nov 26, 2015viewThursday122015CowboysPanthershome3-100-133-78-314-330.044.5-19-19.02.5-8.210.8LLO0

Dec 18, 2016viewSunday152016FalconsFortyninershome21-07-1310-03-041-13-14.051.52814.02.58.2-5.8WWO0

Sep 24, 2017viewSunday32017PatriotsTexanshome7-1014-107-78-636-33-13.545.03-10.524.06.817.2WLO0

Oct 29, 2017viewSunday82017SeahawksTexanshome14-147-76-314-1441-38-6.045.53-3.033.515.218.2WLO0

Dec 03, 2017viewSunday132017SeahawksEagleshome10-00-37-07-724-103.547.01417.5-13.02.2-15.2WWU0

Oct 08, 2018viewMonday52018SaintsWashingtonhome6-320-1014-03-643-19-6.553.02417.5913.2-4.2WWO0

Oct 28, 2018viewSunday82018LionsSeahawkshome7-00-210-07-714-28-2.548.0-14-16.5-6.0-11.25.2LLU0

Dec 16, 2018viewSunday152018GiantsTitanshome0-70-00-70-30-172.042.5-17-15.0-25.5-20.2-5.2LLU0

Dec 30, 2018viewSunday172018VikingsBearshome0-73-67-00-1110-24-5.040.5-14-19.0-6.5-12.86.2LLU0

Oct 13, 2019viewSunday62019VikingsEagleshome10-014-107-107-038-20-3.044.51815.013.514.2-0.8WWO0

Nov 10, 2019viewSunday102019CowboysVikingshome0-1414-37-113-024-28-2.548.0-4-6.54.0-1.25.2LLO0

Dec 21, 2019viewSaturday162019PatriotsBillshome7-33-73-711-024-17-6.538.070.531.81.2WWO0

Sep 20, 2020viewSunday22020SeahawksPatriotshome7-77-714-37-1335-30-4.545.050.520.010.29.8WWO0

Nov 08, 2020viewSunday92020ColtsRavenshome2.5 45.0


----------



## golden contender (Nov 9, 2020)

Monday night Football headlines our AFC East Total of the Year. Comp Play below.

The Comp play for Monday will be a totals play in SEC Action at noon eastern on Saturday in the Vanderbilt at Kentucky game. This game fits a nice long term system that has gone under 320-197 which is a nice sample size. The last 4 here in the series have gone under and Kentucky is 18 of 22 under in conference games and 4 of 4 with rest. Vandy has played under 11 of 12 after allowing 275 or less yards and 7 of 10 vs losing teams. Kentucky has a solid defense but are inept on offense. Vandy has gone under in the last 3 and has scored 21 or less points in all games this year. Look for this game to go under,On Monday night football we have the AFC East Total of the Year with 2 different long term systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the early look comp play. Take Kentucky and Vanderbilt to go under. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2020)

Wednesday card has College Football platinum Supreme move and the Soccer Total of the Month

The comp play for Wednesday is on Italy -2.5 goals over Estonia at 2:45 eastern; Italy will likely secure and easy win here today. Estonia is one of the worst teams on the globe. Italy has scored 2 or more in every encounter in the head to head series and have major fire power that Estonia cant handle After failing to make the World cup Italy has been motivated and on a mission to silence their doubters. In the past Italy would win a game like this and keep it close. Now they go all out. Look for blowout here in what looks to be like a Convincing Win for the Azzurri. On Hump day the lead play is a College Football Platinum Supreme Move and an after Soccer Total of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Comp play Lay the 2.5 goals with Italy. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2020)

$$ Thursday the AFC South Game of the Month headlines in the NFL Along with Top Soccer Total. Comp Play below.

The College Football Comp Play is on the under in the Colorado St at Boise St game at 8:00 eastern. Expect a much better showing here by Boise than we saw last Friday in their blowout loss to Byu. The Broncos are 25 of 36 under here and 7 of 8 under after allowing 280+ pass yards. They are 4-0 under on Thursdays. The Rams are 10 of 11 under vs a winning team, 5 of 5 after rushing for 100 or less yards and 5 of 7 under off a loss. Look for this game to stay under 61. On Thursday we have our AFC South Game of the Month going in the NFL along with another Top Afternoon Soccer Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the Comp play. Go with the under in the Colorado St at Boise St game. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2020)

Saturday Card has an Executive Level Tier 1 Play, the College Game of the Month along with 2 more best Bets. Comp totals Play below


The Comp play for Saturday will be a totals play in SEC Action at noon eastern in the Vanderbilt at Kentucky game. This game fits a nice long term system that has gone under 320-197 which is a nice sample size. The last 4 here in the series have gone under and Kentucky is 18 of 22 under in conference games and 4 of 4 with rest. Vandy has played under 11 of 12 after allowing 275 or less yards and 7 of 10 vs losing teams. Kentucky has a solid defense but are inept on offense. Vandy has gone under in the last 3 and has scored 21 or less points in all games this year. Look for this game to go under For the early look comp play. Take Kentucky and Vanderbilt to go under. On Saturday another Powerful Card is up led by an executive Level TIER 1, The College Game of the Month with a 20-0 system headlining. College Football top 3 ranked. See us on goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Play Kentucky and Vandy under total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunday card has the AFC North Game of the Year, an Executive Level Tier 1 Total, the Sunday night Play of the Month and another Top Level Nations League Soccer Play/ Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on the Under in the Seattle at LA.Rams game at 4:25 eastern. This game fits the nice 29-5 under system that pertains to Division games where one team was a road favorite in their last game where they had multiple turnovers and punted at least once. There are a few other factors but the system has done well over the last 5 years. Seattle will have a tugher time scoring here against the Rams but have really put an emphasis this week in shoring up one of the worst pass defenses in the league. The Rams are off a bye and prior loss to Miami and will benefit from having the extra week of prepping for the vaunted Seattle offense. The Rams have gone under the last 5 and 7 of 10 here in the series have stayed under. Look for this game to go Under today. On Sunday a Powerful card is up and backed with the AFC North Game Of The Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Total and the Sunday night Football Play of the Month. Football top 3 ranked on Multiple leaderboards. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Rams and Seahawks under the total. Rob V- GC Sports



O/U: 5-29-1

Oct 31, 2016 view Monday 8 2016 Vikings Bears away 0-3 3-10 0-7 7-0 10-20 -4.0 40.0 -10 -14 -10 -12.0 2.0 L L U 0
Dec 11, 2016 view Sunday 14 2016 Cowboys Giants away 7-0 0-0 0-10 0-0 7-10 -3.5 46.5 -3 -6.5 -29.5 -18.0 -11.5 L L U 0
Dec 15, 2016 view Thursday 15 2016 Seahawks Rams home 0-0 10-3 7-0 7-0 24-3 -16.0 39.0 21 5 -12 -3.5 -8.5 W W U 0
Dec 18, 2016 view Sunday 15 2016 Steelers Bengals away 3-10 6-10 6-0 9-0 24-20 -3.0 45.5 4 1.0 -1.5 -0.2 -1.2 W W U 0
Oct 01, 2017 view Sunday 4 2017 Broncos Raiders home 10-0 0-7 6-0 0-3 16-10 -3.0 45.5 6 3.0 -19.5 -8.2 -11.2 W W U 0
Oct 01, 2017 view Sunday 4 2017 Raiders Broncos away 0-10 7-0 0-6 3-0 10-16 3.0 45.5 -6 -3.0 -19.5 -11.2 -8.2 L L U 0
Oct 01, 2017 view Sunday 4 2017 Steelers Ravens away 3-0 16-0 0-9 7-0 26-9 -3.0 42.0 17 14.0 -7 3.5 -10.5 W W U 0
Oct 15, 2017 view Sunday 6 2017 Patriots Jets away 0-7 14-7 7-0 3-3 24-17 -9.0 47.5 7 -2.0 -6.5 -4.2 -2.2 W L U 0
Oct 29, 2017 view Sunday 8 2017 Panthers Buccaneers away 7-0 3-0 0-3 7-0 17-3 1.0 44.5 14 15.0 -24.5 -4.8 -19.8 W W U 0
Nov 05, 2017 view Sunday 9 2017 Falcons Panthers away 10-0 0-14 0-6 7-0 17-20 -1.5 42.0 -3 -4.5 -5.0 -4.8 -0.2 L L U 0
Nov 09, 2017 view Thursday 10 2017 Cardinals Seahawks home 0-7 7-8 3-0 6-7 16-22 6.0 41.5 -6 0.0 -3.5 -1.8 -1.8 L P U 0
Dec 03, 2017 view Sunday 13 2017 Jaguars Colts home 7-0 9-3 11-7 3-0 30-10 -10.5 40.5 20 9.5 -0.5 4.5 -5.0 W W U 0
Dec 03, 2017 view Sunday 13 2017 Titans Texans home 0-3 10-7 7-0 7-3 24-13 -7.0 42.5 11 4 -5.5 -0.8 -4.8 W W U 0
Dec 16, 2017 view Saturday 15 2017 Lions Bears home 3-0 10-3 7-0 0-7 20-10 -5.5 43.5 10 4.5 -13.5 -4.5 -9.0 W W U 0
Dec 31, 2017 view Sunday 17 2017 Jaguars Titans away 0-0 3-12 0-3 7-0 10-15 4.0 40.0 -5 -1 -15 -8.0 -7.0 L L U 0
Oct 21, 2018 view Sunday 7 2018 Jaguars Texans home 0-6 0-7 7-7 0-0 7-20 -3.5 41.5 -13 -16.5 -14.5 -15.5 1.0 L L U 0
Oct 29, 2018 view Monday 8 2018 Patriots Bills away 3-0 6-3 3-3 13-0 25-6 -14.0 44.5 19 5 -13.5 -4.2 -9.2 W W U 0
Nov 04, 2018 view Sunday 9 2018 Ravens Steelers home 3-7 3-7 7-6 3-3 16-23 -1.5 46.0 -7 -8.5 -7.0 -7.8 0.8 L L U 0
Dec 02, 2018 view Sunday 13 2018 Jaguars Colts home 0-0 3-0 0-0 3-0 6-0 3.0 45.5 6 9.0 -39.5 -15.2 -24.2 W W U 0
Dec 09, 2018 view Sunday 14 2018 Colts Texans away 0-7 17-0 7-7 0-7 24-21 4.0 49.0 3 7 -4 1.5 -5.5 W W U 0
Dec 17, 2018 view Monday 15 2018 Saints Panthers away 3-7 3-0 0-0 6-2 12-9 -6.0 50.5 3 -3.0 -29.5 -16.2 -13.2 W L U 0
Dec 30, 2018 view Sunday 17 2018 Broncos Chargers home 0-0 3-7 0-7 6-9 9-23 7.0 42.0 -14 -7.0 -10.0 -8.5 -1.5 L L U 0
Dec 30, 2018 view Sunday 17 2018 Chiefs Raiders home 14-0 7-3 7-0 7-0 35-3 -14.5 53.0 32 17.5 -15.0 1.2 -16.2 W W U 0
Dec 30, 2018 view Sunday 17 2018 Bears Vikings away 7-0 6-3 0-7 11-0 24-10 5.0 40.5 14 19.0 -6.5 6.2 -12.8 W W U 0
Jan 05, 2019 view Saturday 18 2018 Colts Texans away 14-0 7-0 0-0 0-7 21-7 1.0 47.0 14 15 -19 -2.0 -17.0 W W U 0
Oct 13, 2019 view Sunday 6 2019 Ravens Bengals home 14-7 3-3 3-0 3-7 23-17 -10.5 47.0 6 -4.5 -7.0 -5.8 -1.2 W L U 0
Nov 28, 2019 view Thursday 13 2019 Lions Bears home 14-7 3-3 0-7 3-7 20-24 3.5 39.0 -4 -0.5 5.0 2.2 2.8 L L O 0
Dec 01, 2019 view Sunday 13 2019 Raiders Chiefs away 0-7 0-14 0-10 9-9 9-40 11.0 50.0 -31 -20.0 -1.0 -10.5 9.5 L L U 0
Dec 22, 2019 view Sunday 16 2019 Browns Ravens home 0-0 6-14 3-7 6-10 15-31 10.0 48.0 -16 -6.0 -2.0 -4.0 2.0 L L U 0
Dec 29, 2019 view Sunday 17 2019 Steelers Ravens away 0-6 7-10 3-0 0-12 10-28 1.0 38.0 -18 -17.0 0.0 -8.5 8.5 L L P 0
Dec 29, 2019 view Sunday 17 2019 Texans Titans home 7-7 0-7 7-7 0-14 14-35 8.0 46.5 -21 -13.0 2.5 -5.2 7.8 L L O 0
Oct 11, 2020 view Sunday 5 2020 Ravens Bengals home 10-0 7-0 3-0 7-3 27-3 -13.0 50.5 24 11.0 -20.5 -4.8 -15.8 W W U 0
Nov 01, 2020 view Sunday 8 2020 Steelers Ravens away 7-7 0-10 14-0 7-7 28-24 3.5 49.0 4 7.5 3.0 5.2 -2.2 W W O 0
Nov 01, 2020 view Sunday 8 2020 Seahawks Fortyniners home 6-0 7-7 14-0 10-20 37-27 -3.5 54.5 10 6.5 9.5 8.0 1.5 W W O 0
Nov 08, 2020 view Sunday 9 2020 Chargers Raiders home 0-7 17-7 3-14 6-3 26-31 1.0 53.5 -5 -4.0 3.5 -0.2 3.8 L L O 0

Nov 15, 2020 view Sunday 10 2020 Rams Seahawks home -2.5 54.5


----------



## golden contender (Nov 16, 2020)

Monday card has the NFC North Game of the Month Headlining along with the Soccer Game of the Week going in afternoon action. The comp play for tonight is below.

The Comp play for Monday is on the over in the Sportivo San Lorenzo vs Guarani match in Paraguay division league Soccer. The simulation model shows a higher scoring match here and the current total stands at 2.5 Guarani is the better team here with a 25 point lead in the table and should find the back of the net more than once here. Sportivo is not a good road team but has a good ground attack. They are a dismal road team and wil have trouble stopping Guarani. Play the over. On Monday the NFC North headlines on Monday night Football along with our Soccer Game of the week in afternoon action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Comp play play over 2.5 goals Sportivo San Lorenzo vs Guarani. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 17, 2020)

Tuesday card has a rare 6* MAC Conference college football power System play and a Top Level World Cup Qualifier Soccer Play. Comp play below.

The Comp play for Tuesday is on Argentina at 7:30 eastern. Argentina will go full force here off a 1-1 tie with Paraguay. Peru is off a loss to Chile last out. In the series Argentina has 23 of the 28 wins and the last 9 overall. Peru is winless in their last 6 and have allowed 2 or more goals in all the Qualifier games. Now they have to take on Messi and Argentina who are unbeaten in the last 10 while playing some very tough teams. Look for Argentina to secure the win. On Tuesday in College Football we have a rare 6* in MAC Conference action and a Powerful Soccer play of the Month. Jump on now at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the Tuesday Comp Play. Go with Argentina. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2020)

The NFC West Play of the Year Headlines Thursday Night Football. College Football Comp Play below.

The Comp play for Thursday is on Tulsa at 7:30 eastern. Tulsa has the better defense here and has covered 5 of the last 6 overall. In the series they have covered 6 of 7 and 13 of 15 when favored against Tulane.. The Green Wave have failed to cover 5 of 7 as a road dog and 5 of 7 off a win. In games on the road vs a team with a winning home record Tulane has failed to cover 11 of 16. Tulsa is the better team and we will back them to get the win and cover. On Thursday night football the NFC West Play of the Year headlines and is backed with a powerful system and a Thursday night specific Angle. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the college comp play.Take Tulsa. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2020)

Saturday huge card up with 21-0 Sun Belt Game of the Year, Executive Level TIER 1 and a rare 6*. There is also Top Level Soccer. Comp play below.

The College football comp play is on Boise St at 11:00 eastern. The Broncos are a nifty 7-0 straight up and ats in this series with every game resulting in a blowout. Hawaii has failed to cover the last 18 times they have lost and are 0-15 ats as a dog of 3 or more if they cored 31 or less points. Boise is 3-1 on the year with their only loss to an undefeated BYU Team. Boise is the better team on both sides of the ball and we will back them tonight. On Saturday another powerful card is up and the big 3 are the Executive Level Tier 1,The 21-0 Sun Belt Game of the Year and a Rare 6* Top play Alert. There is also Top Level Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and as we continue to dominate college football. For the Comp play. Go with Boise St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2020)

Sunday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Headliner early, the AFC West Game of the Year on SNF a 32-1 Rare 6* Side and the NFL Total of the Month with a 45-3 totals System. Comp play below.

The Sunday NFL Comp Play is on Baltimore at 1:00 eastern. Ravens sitting on a big game here at home after last weeks loss. The ravens have not been as good this year but are still solid. They have covered the last 4 at home vs a team with a winning road record. The Titans fall into a system that is 82% playing against road dogs against teams that do well running the ball. The Titans have failed to cover the last 4 on the road and 6 of 7 after allowing 250+ pass yards. Look for the Ravens to cover. On Sunday a huge card is up with an early Executive Level Tier 1 move, the AFC West Game of the Year on SNF, a 32-1 rare 6* Side and the NFL Total of the Month from a huge 45-3 totals system. NFL swept last week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp Play. Go with Baltimore. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 23, 2020)

Monday night game of the Month Headlines with a 60-14 league wide database system and a perfect angle.

The Monday comp play is an advance totals play for Saturday on the Under in the Troy St vs Appalachian St game in college football. This game fits a powerful totals system. The last 2 years these 2 have gone under. App St has a powerful defense and has gone under in 4 of the last 5 games. Troy has stayed under in 10 straight games. Look for this game to be lower scoring. Play Troy and Appalachian ST Under the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2020)

Hump day card has 2 big opening Day College Hoop Early Season system Plays one is a Platinum Supreme Move. There is Also another Big Champions League Soccer play.*Comp play below.

On Wednesday the Comp play is on Liverpool in Champions League action. The Reds have won this tournament six times and they are by far and away the best team in this group. They have scored the most goals and have a perfect record as they have not conceded a goal and will advance to the knockout stage with a win. In the reverse fixture they beat Atalanta on the road 5-0. Now they are home where they are nearly impossible to beat. Atalanta should be more competitive this time around but are struggling to find their form as they have are on a 3 match winless run. Look for Another win for Liverppol. On Hump day we bring the Bang with 2 Early season NCAAB Power Plays. One is a top level Platinum Supreme move. We also have another big Champions League Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Liverpool. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanksgiving day card led by the 2020 NFL Total of the Year along with the NFC East Play of the Month and College Football and NCAAB. Soccer comp play below

The Europa league comp play is to play under 3 goals in the Benfica at Rangers match. This is the reverse fixture and these 2 played an unusually high scoring game the first match ending 3-3. Both teams are superior defensive clubs and this will be much lower scoring. Both teams are tops in their country. Rangers will be home this go round and they rarely concede here. Look for this match to go under. On Turkey day the lead play is the 2020 NFL Total of the year along with the NFC East Play of the Month, College football and hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out on Thanksgiving Day. For the Comp play take the Under 3 goals in the Benfica vs Rangers Europa League match. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2020)

Black Friday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 College football move and the Mountain West Conf. Game of the Year along with Hoops. Comp play below.

The Friday comp play in MAC Action is on Central Michigan at 4:00 eastern. Central Michigan made a huge come back falling short against Western Michigan last out, but they did win the prior 2 games and now fit a solid system for road favorites in game 3 or later that are 2-1 and off a loss as a small dog and have more than 7 days rest vs a team that is under.500. Eastern Michigan is 0-3 and has failed to cover 5 of 7 at home and 6 of 8 in the series. The Chippewas are 5-0 ats after allowing 40 or more, 7 of 8 vs losing teams and have covered 20 of 26 as a road favorite. On Friday another huge card is up with an executive Lvel TIER 1 CFB Play and the Mountain West Game of the Year, there is also hoops and soccer.See us on goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the comp. Play on Central Michigan. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2020)

Saturday Card has the BIG 12 Game of the year, a CFB Platinum Supreme move and a rare 6*. There is a top level EPL Soccer play and NCAAB. Comp Play below.

The comp play is totals play for Saturday on the Under in the Troy St vs Appalachian St game in college football. This game fits a powerful totals system. The last 2 years these 2 have gone under. App St has a powerful defense and has gone under in 4 of the last 5 games. Troy has stayed under in 10 straight games. Look for this game to be lower scoring. Play Troy and Appalachian ST Under the total. On Saturday a huge college football card is up with a Platinum Supreme move, the BIG 12 Game of the Year and a rare 6* TOP level release. There is also College hoops and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the comp play take the under in the Appalachian St at Troy game. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2020)

Sunday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 headlining along with the Sunday night Total of the Year, a rare 6* with a 15-0 system and a 22-1 Early Play along with NCAAB and Soccer. NFL Comp play below


The NFL Comp Play is on Cleveland at 1:00 eastern. The Jaguars are in the nasty database system below that shows how poorly dogs of more than 6 do on grass vs opponents who do well running the ball. The Jags are 0-9 to the spread at home after 2 or more turnovers and a dog loss. The Browns are 7-3 and should do well here against a shoddy Jags defense. Look for Cleveland to cover. On Sunday a massive card is up an executive Level TIER 1 Play, the Sunday night Total of the Year, a 22-1 early play, a rare 15-0 6* in later afternoon and NCAAB and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out on Sunday. For the Comp play. Go with the Browns. Rob V- GC Sports.



SU: 1-41-0
ATS: 7-34-1

Oct 26, 2014 view Sunday 8 2014 Raiders Browns away 0-6 6-3 0-0 7-14 13-23 7.0 44.0 -10 -3.0 -8.0 -5.5 -2.5 L L U 0
Oct 26, 2014 view Sunday 8 2014 Rams Chiefs away 7-0 0-10 0-10 0-14 7-34 7.0 44.0 -27 -20.0 -3.0 -11.5 8.5 L L U 0
Nov 09, 2014 view Sunday 10 2014 Jaguars Cowboys neutral 7-10 0-14 0-7 10-0 17-31 7.0 45.5 -14 -7 2.5 -2.2 4.8 L L O 0
Nov 30, 2014 view Sunday 13 2014 Titans Texans away 0-14 0-10 14-7 7-14 21-45 7.0 43.0 -24 -17.0 23.0 3.0 20.0 L L O 0
Dec 21, 2014 view Sunday 16 2014 Cardinals Seahawks home 0-0 3-14 3-0 0-21 6-35 9.5 36.5 -29 -19.5 4.5 -7.5 12.0 L L O 0
Oct 04, 2015 view Sunday 4 2015 Fortyniners Packers home 0-7 3-0 0-10 0-0 3-17 7.5 48.0 -14 -6.5 -28.0 -17.2 -10.8 L L U 0
Oct 11, 2015 view Sunday 5 2015 Rams Packers away 0-14 10-0 0-7 0-3 10-24 9.0 45.5 -14 -5.0 -11.5 -8.2 -3.2 L L U 0
Nov 22, 2015 view Sunday 11 2015 Washington Panthers away 14-14 0-17 0-10 2-3 16-44 7.5 45.5 -28 -20.5 14.5 -3.0 17.5 L L O 0
Dec 13, 2015 view Sunday 14 2015 Falcons Panthers away 0-21 0-7 0-10 0-0 0-38 8.5 45.5 -38 -29.5 -7.5 -18.5 11.0 L L U 0
Sep 18, 2016 view Sunday 2 2016 Fortyniners Panthers away 3-7 7-10 0-14 17-15 27-46 13.0 45.0 -19 -6.0 28.0 11.0 17.0 L L O 0
Oct 09, 2016 view Sunday 5 2016 Browns Patriots home 7-16 0-7 0-7 6-3 13-33 10.5 47.5 -20 -9.5 -1.5 -5.5 4.0 L L U 0
Nov 06, 2016 view Sunday 9 2016 Browns Cowboys home 3-7 7-14 0-14 0-0 10-35 7.5 47.5 -25 -17.5 -2.5 -10.0 7.5 L L U 0
Jan 01, 2017 view Sunday 17 2016 Dolphins Patriots home 0-14 7-6 7-7 0-8 14-35 9.0 47.0 -21 -12.0 2.0 -5.0 7.0 L L O 0
Sep 17, 2017 view Sunday 2 2017 Browns Ravens away 0-7 7-14 3-0 0-3 10-24 8.0 39.0 -14 -6 -5.0 -5.5 0.5 L L U 0
Oct 29, 2017 view Sunday 8 2017 Fortyniners Eagles away 0-3 0-14 7-10 3-6 10-33 13.0 44.0 -23 -10 -1 -5.5 4.5 L L U 0
Nov 05, 2017 view Sunday 9 2017 Broncos Eagles away 3-17 6-14 0-13 14-7 23-51 7.5 43.5 -28 -20.5 30.5 5.0 25.5 L L O 0
Nov 19, 2017 view Sunday 11 2017 Browns Jaguars home 0-7 7-3 0-0 0-9 7-19 7.5 37.5 -12 -4.5 -11.5 -8.0 -3.5 L L U 0
Nov 26, 2017 view Sunday 12 2017 Bears Eagles away 0-7 0-17 3-0 0-7 3-31 14.0 43.5 -28 -14.0 -9.5 -11.8 2.2 L L U 0
Dec 03, 2017 view Sunday 13 2017 Colts Jaguars away 0-7 3-9 7-11 0-3 10-30 10.5 40.5 -20 -9.5 -0.5 -5.0 4.5 L L U 0
Dec 23, 2017 view Saturday 16 2017 Packers Vikings home 0-10 0-0 0-3 0-3 0-16 9.0 41.0 -16 -7.0 -25 -16.0 -9.0 L L U 0
Dec 24, 2017 view Sunday 16 2017 Buccaneers Panthers away 3-3 6-9 7-3 3-7 19-22 9.5 46.5 -3 6.5 -5.5 0.5 -6.0 L W U 0
Dec 25, 2017 view Monday 16 2017 Raiders Eagles away 0-7 7-0 3-3 0-9 10-19 9.5 44.5 -9 0.5 -15.5 -7.5 -8.0 L W U 0
Oct 21, 2018 view Sunday 7 2018 Fortyniners Rams home 0-3 7-19 3-10 0-7 10-39 10.0 52.5 -29 -19 -3.5 -11.2 7.8 L L U 0
Dec 09, 2018 view Sunday 14 2018 Buccaneers Saints home 7-0 7-3 0-8 0-17 14-28 9.5 54.5 -14 -4.5 -12.5 -8.5 -4.0 L L U 0
Dec 16, 2018 view Sunday 15 2018 Buccaneers Ravens away 0-0 9-10 3-7 0-3 12-20 8.0 44.5 -8 0.0 -12.5 -6.2 -6.2 L P U 0
Sep 15, 2019 view Sunday 2 2019 Cardinals Ravens away 3-7 3-10 3-0 8-6 17-23 13.0 42.5 -6 7.0 -2.5 2.2 -4.8 L W U 0
Oct 31, 2019 view Thursday 9 2019 Cardinals Fortyniners home 7-7 0-14 7-7 11-0 25-28 8.0 44.0 -3 5 9 7.0 2.0 L W O 0
Nov 17, 2019 view Sunday 11 2019 Cardinals Fortyniners away 9-0 7-10 3-7 7-19 26-36 10.5 45.5 -10 0.5 16.5 8.5 8.0 L W O 0
Jan 11, 2020 view Saturday 19 2019 Vikings Fortyniners away 7-7 3-7 0-10 0-3 10-27 7.0 44.5 -17 -10.0 -7.5 -8.8 1.2 L L U 0
Jan 11, 2020 view Saturday 19 2019 Titans Ravens away 7-0 7-6 14-0 0-6 28-12 9.5 47.5 16 25.5 -7.5 9.0 -16.5 W W U 0
Sep 20, 2020 view Sunday 2 2020 Washington Cardinals away 0-14 0-6 3-0 12-10 15-30 7.0 46.5 -15 -8.0 -1.5 -4.8 3.2 L L U 0
Sep 20, 2020 view Sunday 2 2020 Jaguars Titans away 7-14 3-10 7-6 13-3 30-33 7.5 44.0 -3 4.5 19.0 11.8 7.2 L W O 0
Sep 27, 2020 view Sunday 3 2020 Washington Browns away 7-0 0-17 13-0 0-17 20-34 7.0 45.0 -14 -7.0 9.0 1.0 8.0 L L O 0
Oct 11, 2020 view Sunday 5 2020 Washington Rams home 7-6 3-14 0-3 0-7 10-30 8.5 45.0 -20 -11.5 -5 -8.2 3.2 L L U 0
Nov 08, 2020 view Sunday 9 2020 Bears Titans away 0-3 0-7 0-7 17-7 17-24 6.5 46.5 -7 -0.5 -5.5 -3.0 -2.5 L L U 0

Nov 29, 2020 view Sunday 12 2020 Jaguars Browns home 7.0 49.5


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2020)

The NFL Game of the Month headlines the card and comes backed with 3 league wide database systems. There is also a powerful NCAAB Card up. Soccer comp below

The soccer comp play is on Benfica -1 goal today at 2:00 eastern. Benfica is the best team in Portugal over the last few years though this year they are 3rd in the table. They will be all out today to make a push to get back to the top of the table and today they play Maritimo who is at the bottom of the table and barely above relegation zone. Benfica have 32 of the 36 wins in the head to head series and have had clean sheets in 4 of the last 5 and 16 goals in those 5 meetings. Look for Benfica to come away with a multiple goal win. On Monday we have our Triple System Game of the Month headlining along with College Hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the soccer comp play on Benfica -1 goal. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2020)

Hump day card has the NFL Totals play and a 5* Top play in Champions League Soccer and a rare 6* headlining the NCAAB Card. Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Nevada at 9:00 eastern. Nevada is off to a fast start winning the first 3. Tonight they have San Francisco coming in at 2-2 and they bounced losing to Rhode Island last out after taking down Virginia as a 15 point dog by 1 point. The Dons, however have failed to cover 14 of 19 off a loss and 16 of 21 vs an opponent with a winning home record. Nevada has won 4 of 5 in the series and covered 14 of 19 off a win as well as 20 of 28 on Wednesdays. Look for Nevada to take this one. On Wednesday a rare 6* with a 22-1 angle Headlines NCAAB Hump day cad along with the Afternoon NFL Total and a 5* Champions league Top level play in Soccer. See us at goldecontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Nevada in college hoops. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2020)

Thursday cards has the Europa League Play of the Year and a powerful College hoops card which went 4-0 on Wednesday. Comp play below.

The Soccer comp play for Thursday is on Tottenham at 1:00 eastern over Lask Linz. The first meeting was easy for Tottenham against LASK at home. The first clash took place in late October and they came away with a 3-0 win. Lucas Moura, Son Heung Min and Andrade all hit the back of the net as they had a clean sheet. LASK has played English teams three times total so far and lost every one allowing 10 goals while scoring just once. Tottenham has stayed unbeaten in all 5 vs Austrian teams. This looks to be a wide open game with a good amount of scoring which will favor a top ranked Tottenham team that has 21 points and leads the table in the English Premier league. Look for Tottenham to outclass Lask. On Thursday the Europa League Soccer Game of the Year headlines along with Another Powerful College hoops card as we swept going 4-0 on Wednesday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Tottenham Spur. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2020)

Saturday card has our 7* 2020 College Football Game of the year headlining a big College card that also has a TIER 1 Going early and Top Level NCAAB and Soccer. Comp play below.

The College Football comp play is on Coast Carolina at 5:30 eastern. Coastal fits a nice 15-4 system here for late season home dogs that are undefeated. Coastal to their credit is playing an also undefeated BYU team after their big game with Liberty was canceled. Coastal is 6-1 ats off a win of 20 or more and 9-1 ats after allowing 20 or less. BYU just 1-5 ats in December games. Coastal Carolina will be more motivated as a 10 point dog in this game than they would have been as a 10 point favorite over Liberty. The Chanticleers have the defense and offense to stay with BYU Here. Take the points. On Saturday we have our 2020 7* College Football game of the Year and an executive Level TIER 1 along with NCAAB and Soccer.See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Take the points with Coastal Carolina. Rob V- GC Sports.


SU: 14-6-0
ATS: 15-4-1

Nov 10, 1984 box Saturday 12 1984 SCAR FLST home 38-26 3.5 12 15.5 W W 0
Nov 07, 1987 box Saturday 11 1987 AUB FLST home 6-34 3.5 -28 -24.5 L L 0
Jan 01, 1988 box Friday 19 1987 MIAF OKLA home 20-14 3.0 6 9.0 W W 0
Nov 13, 1993 box Saturday 12 1993 NOTD FLST home 31-24 7.0 7 14.0 W W 0
Nov 20, 1993 box Saturday 13 1993 WVA MIAF home 17-14 5.5 3 8.5 W W 0
Oct 29, 1994 box Saturday 10 1994 NEB COLO home 24-7 1.5 17 18.5 W W 0
Nov 19, 1994 box Saturday 13 1994 ALA AUB home 21-14 1.0 7 8.0 W W 0
Nov 09, 1996 box Saturday 12 1996 ARMY AIR home 23-7 3.0 16 19.0 W W 0
Nov 30, 1996 box Saturday 15 1996 FLST FLA home 24-21 3.0 3 6.0 W W 0
Nov 08, 1997 box Saturday 12 1997 NCAR FLST home 3-20 7.0 -17 -10.0 L L 0
Nov 12, 2005 Saturday 11 2005 ALA LSU home 13-16 3.0 -3 0.0 L P 1
Nov 09, 2006 box Thursday 11 2006 RUT LOU home 7-15 7-10 8-0 6-0 28-25 5.5 52.5 3 8.5 0.5 4.5 -4.0 W W O 0
Nov 01, 2008 box Saturday 10 2008 TXT TEX home 12-0 10-6 7-13 10-14 39-33 4.0 73.0 6 10.0 -1.0 4.5 -5.5 W W U 0
Nov 06, 2008 box Thursday 11 2008 UTAH TCU home 3-10 3-0 0-0 7-0 13-10 2.0 42.5 3 5.0 -19.5 -7.2 -12.2 W W U 0
Nov 06, 2010 box Saturday 10 2010 UTAH TCU home 0-20 0-3 0-14 7-10 7-47 5.0 51.5 -40 -35.0 2.5 -16.2 18.8 L L O 0
Nov 07, 2015 box Saturday 10 2015 OKST TCU home 14-9 14-0 14-7 7-13 49-29 5.0 76.5 20 25 1.5 13.2 -11.8 W W O 0
Nov 21, 2015 box Saturday 12 2015 OKST BAY home 14-14 0-10 7-14 14-7 35-45 3.0 77.0 -10 -7 3 -2.0 5.0 L L O 0
Nov 11, 2017 box Saturday 11 2017 MIAF NOTD home 14-0 13-0 7-8 7-0 41-8 3.0 57.5 33 36 -8.5 13.8 -22.2 W W U 0
Nov 09, 2019 box Saturday 11 2019 MIN PNST home 14-10 10-3 0-6 7-7 31-26 6.5 48.0 5 11.5 9 10.2 -1.2 W W O 0
Nov 16, 2019 box Saturday 12 2019 BAY OKLA home 14-3 17-7 0-7 0-17 31-34 9.5 67.5 -3 6.5 -2.5 2.0 -4.5 L W U 0
Dec 05, 2020 Saturday 14 2020 CSTC BYU home 10.0 61.5


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2020)

Sunday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Headliner along with The AFC Game of the Month, Sunday night Football and NCAAB. Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on the Under in Cincy at Miami game at 1:00 eastern. This game just missed our unit rated card but we like under 42 here as the game fits a solid totals System that has gone under 45 of 49 time. Bengals are 9-0 under if they covered last out and are now on the road and Miami has stayed under the last 9 times if they allowed 17 or less first downs and were favored on the road last out. Both teams could struggle to score here so we will lean on the under. On Sunday we have an executive Level TIER 1 Going early, the AFC Game Game of the Month, a 31-1 side system, Sunday night Football and NCAAB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and Cash out. For the NFL Comp play. Take the Bengals and Dolphins under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 7, 2020)

The NFL Monday Night Play of The year headlines in Football along with a 5* NCAAB 100% Power System Play. Soccer Comp play below.

The Comp Play on Monday comes in Spanish La Liga 2 Division Soccer and we play on Malorca over Castellon. Malorca won the last meeting between the two teams 2-0 and they are unbeaten in their last 15 matches. They are clearly the better team and Castellion is winless in their last 7 road matches and they may bounce off a home win last out. Look for Mallorca to win. Headliners tonight are the Monday night Football Game of the Year and a 5* NCAAB Perfect Angle play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out for Monday. For the Soccer Comp. Make it Mallorca. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2020)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Total and Last Home game Play of the Year along with a TOP SEC Conf. Play and a Powerful Hoops card with a Platinum Supreme move. Comp play below.

The College football comp play is on Houston at 3:30 eastern. Line moving up past 5 here. At the opening line of -2.5 this would have been a unit rated play. That Said the Cougars need this game and fit a nice 22-3 system that dates to 1981. Houston can be over .500 and bowl eligible with a win and Memphis has failed to cover 6 of 7 as a dog and 13 of 16 in December the past few seasons. Look for Houston to get the cover. On Saturday a huge card is up with a TIER Executive Level CFB Total, the Last Home Game Play of the Year, and a big SEC Afternoon play. In College hoops we have a Platinum Supreme move and a big 5* 100% Side at noon. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College football comp play. Go with Houston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2020)

The NFL Total of the Year headlines later afternoon along with an Executive Level TIER 1 Side and Sunday night Football, NCAAB and Soccer. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on the Under 53 in the Titans v Jacksonville game at 1:00 eastern. This game fits a solid totals system that is 43 of 48 to the under. The Titans have a top 5 road red zone defense and have gone under 6 of 7 on the road off a home favored loss. They should be much better on defense today than they were last week. The Jaguars are 8 of 11 under vs winning teams and 4 of 4 under after passing for 250+ yards. In the series here 8 of 10 have gone under. Look for this game to stay under 53 today. On Sunday Rob has his NFL Total of the Year along with an executive Level TIER 1 Side and a huge 6* Sunday night Football play. NCAAB and Top Level Soccer as well. Jump on and end the week big. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Take Jacksonville and Tennessee Under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 14, 2020)

Monday night Football Game of the Month with a 21-1 system headlines along with a Late NCAAB RPI Scale Power System Play. Comp play below.


For the comp play we will use a Saturday College Football total and Play Under in the Air Force vs Army game. These two have gone under the last 6 in the series with some lower scoring games. Army has one of the top ranked defenses in the country and comes in off a shutout win over Navy and are 8-2 overall. Air Force has allowed 17 or less in all their games except in the loss to Boise. This game also fits a nice 72% totals system that pertains to road teams with a total of less than 50. Look for a lower scoring game her that plays under. On Monday we the Monday night Game of the Month and a late NCAAB power System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the advance Comp play on Saturday. Play Air Force and Army Under the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2020)

Huge Hump day card has the Soccer Serie A Play of the year going early along with a rare 22-1 Top rated 6* in NCAAB and a big Platinum Supreme blowout in evening action. French Ligue 1 comp play below

The Soccer comp play in French Ligue 1 is on Lille over Dijon at 1:00 eastern. Liille 1 is at the top of the table with 29 points from 14 matches and come in off a nice home win over Bordeaux. Dijon will likely be relegated as they have just 1 win from their last 14 games and are home off a 1-1 road draw against Nantes. Lille has revenger for a 1-0 loss in their last encounter but have won 4 of the last 5 in the series. Look for lille to serve up some revenge. On Wednesday the Italian league Serie A League Soccer play of the year is up along with an afternoon 22-1 Top Rated 6* NCAAB Court Crusher and an evening Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the soccer comp play on Lille. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2020)

The Thursday night Game of the Year headlines in Football tonight along with our College hoops Double Perfect Total of the Month. Premier League Comp play Below.

The Thursday comp play in English Premier League Action is on Manchester Unite at 3:00 eastern. Manchester United has been the best team in the league in the last five match days going 4-0-1, Not even Tottenham or Liverpool has been that good.The Red Devils should be very focused here after getting eliminated from Champions League Play. Sheffield is the worst team in the table in 20th place losing all but one of their 12 fixtures. Ass for the series Manchester has won the last meeting 3-0 and is Unbeaten against Sheffield over the last 28 years.Look for Manchester to Man handle Sheffield. The NFL Thursday night Play of the Year headlines with a 21-0 system tonight along with college hoops Total of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out. For the EPL Comp play. Make it Manchester United. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2020)

Conf. Championship Saturday is here and we have 3 big Power Systems including a TIER 1 Total and a 6* Rare top level side. In the NFL we have the AFC Total of the Month and a 100% NFC Late play along with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move.


For the comp play we will use a total and Play and go Under in the Air Force vs Army game at 3:00 eastern. These two have gone under the last 6 in the series with some lower scoring games. Army has one of the top ranked defenses in the country and comes in off a shutout win over Navy and are 8-2 overall. Air Force has allowed 17 or less in all their games except in the loss to Boise. This game also fits a nice 72% totals system that pertains to road teams with a total of less than 50. Look for a lower scoring game her that plays under. Huge Saturday card with the Conference Championship Play of the Year, a Rare 6* Side and an Executive Level TIER 1 Total, in NFL we have perfect System Top plays on Both NFL Games a Side and total. Then we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme top level Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play go Under in the Army vs Air Force Game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2020)

The NFL Comp play is on the Under in the New England at Miami game at 1:00 eastern. This game fits a nice 25-3 under system. The Pats are 4 of 4 under as a dog, 8 of 10 after score 15 or less and 4 of 5 vs a winning team, Miami which has one of the best scoring defenses has gone under 7 of 8 favored, 5 of 6 after allowing 350+ yards and 4 of 5 vs .500 or less teams. Bellichick much like he did with Herbert and the Chargers will show Tagovailoa looks he hasnt seen. The Pats have had trouble scoring all year. Look for a lower scoring game that goes under. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2020)

Monday night Football play of the Month headlines along with an Early 6* Bowl release from a 100% bowl system and an evening NCAAB Court crusher. Soccer comp below.

The Monday Comp Play is on Chelsea in English Premier League at 3;00 eastern. Lamppards men are off a 2-1 loss last out to the Wolves. They had been unbeaten in 17 of 19 league games. They have taken care of average teams like West Ham and but have struggled only to the elite teams. This is not the case here today and Chelsea has won 18 of 24 in the series and have lost just once here to West Ham here in over 17 years. West Ham comes in off a home draw last out but has been shutout here in 5 of the last 9 encounters. Play on Chelsea. On Monday we have a rare 6* perfect Bowl system play kicking things off along with the Monday night NFL Game of the Month and an NCAAB Court Crusher. see us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Comp play in Soccer. Go with Chelsea. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 22, 2020)

Tuesday card has the 100% Bowl Total of the Month along with College hoops and Top level Soccer and Opening night NBA. Early Comp play below.

The Comp play for Tuesday is in The Cincy bearcats at 4:00 eastern. Cincy should bounce back off the road loss to Georgia here today and they have home loss revenge on Central Florida from the last meeting. Cincy has covered 10 of 12 on Tuesdays and the road team has covered 9 of 13 in the series.Central Florida pulled a massive upset with a 12 point win on the road at Florida St as a 14 point dog, the Knights have failed to cover 8 of 10 off a spread win and this is flat spot game here. We will back the bearcats. On Tuesday the Bowl Total of the Month headlines along with NBA Opening night and Top level Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Play on Cincinnati. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2020)

Wednesday card has a double perfect Bowl play, Opening night NBA power System and Top level soccer. Comp play below.

The Wednesday comp play in Scottish League Soccer is on Rangers -1.5 goals. Rangers won the last meeting with St. Johnstone 3-0 and has 33 of the 39 wins in the series. Rangers has not lost here since 2010 and they are at the top of the table with a 16 point lead on 2nd place Celtic. This will be another multiple goal win here for the top team in the country and 9 time defending champs. On Wednesday another powerful card is up with a double perfect Bowl System winner, an Opening Night NBA play, soccer and NCAAB..See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Comp play in Soccer Play on Rangers -1.5 goals. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2020)

$$ Sunday the 7* 2020 NFL Game of the Year Headlines a Huge NFL Card with a Tier 1 And a 6* SNF Play along with hoops. Comp Play below.

The NFL Totals Play is on the Under in the NYG at Baltimore game at 1:00 eastern. The Giants have been inept on offense the past few weeks but have remained decent on defense. They will have trouble here against an improving Ravens defense but can slow down Lamar Jackson and the Balty offense here. This game fits a scoring system pertaining to the under based on Baltimore high out put over the past 2-3 games. The Giants are on a 9-1 under run on the road and the Ravens are 12-2 under at home off a win of 20 or more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com for the 7* 2020 NFL Game Of The year. For the comp play. Look for the Giants and Ravens game to stay under today. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 28, 2020)

The Monday night Total of the Month headlines along with a Top 5* in the NBA, 7* NFL Play of the year on GBay highlighted Sunday. Monday Comp play


The Monday comp play in college hoops is on the over 133 in the Maryland vs Wisconsin game at 7:00 eastern. Nice big 10 matchup here tonight and Wisconsin has gone over 18 of 25 as a home favorite, 6 of 8 vs.600 or better teams, while Maryland has flown over in 6 of 8 vs .600 or better opponents, 4 of 5 on the road and the last 4 off a loss. Look for a higher scoring game here as Wisconsin has played well at home winning 16 straight as a home favorite. Play the Over.The Monday night Total of the month and a 5* Top play in the NBA Headline tonight.Hoops sweep on Sunday and our big 7* NFL Goy on the Packers cashed easily. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Monday comp play go with the Over in the Maryland at Wisconsin game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 30, 2020)

Wednesday card has the 23-0 Bowl Game of the Month along with the College hoops Play of the Month, top Level Soccer and an Early 22-3 Bowl Total. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on the Over in the Charlotte at Dallas game at 8:35 eastern. This game fits a nice 17-4 totals system pointing to the over for rested home favorites like Dallas that scored 120 or more and covered as a road dog vs an opponent that covered and scored 100 or more as a home dog. Since 1995 this system has averaged 229 points per game. The Mavs are 7 of 7 over off a win, 6 of 7 as a home favorite and 21 of 29 at home vs teams with a losing road record. Charlotte has gone over in 10 of 13 as a road dog off a home game vs an opponent that covered as a dog last out. Look for a higher scoring game. Play the Over. On Wednesday 2 more big bowl plays one is a 23-0 Game of the Month in the Cotton Bowl the other a 22-3 Early totals system. In hoops the lead play is the Double perfect NCAAB Game of the Month along with a top level Soccer play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play from the system below. Play Charlotte and Dallas Over the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


O/U: 17-4-1
Dec 07, 2004 recap Tue 2004 Suns Warriors home 118-104 1&0 -14.5 206.0 14 -0.5 16.0 7.8 8.2 W L O 0
Dec 07, 2007 recap Fri 2007 Magic Pacers home 109-115 3&2 -7.5 211.5 -6 -13.5 12.5 -0.5 13.0 L L O 0
Nov 07, 2008 recap Fri 2008 Spurs Heat home 83-99 1&1 -6.5 189.5 -16 -22.5 -7.5 -15.0 7.5 L L U 0
Mar 26, 2010 recap Fri 2009 Suns Knicks home 132-96 3&2 -10.5 224.5 36 25.5 3.5 14.5 -11.0 W W O 0
Feb 24, 2016 recap Wed 2015 Raptors Timberwolves home 114-105 1&1 -9.5 213.0 9 -0.5 6.0 2.8 3.2 W L O 0
Apr 11, 2016 recap Mon 2015 Suns Kings home 101-105 1&1 -6.0 218.5 -4 -10.0 -12.5 -11.2 -1.2 L L U 0
Nov 23, 2016 recap Wed 2016 Warriors Lakers home 149-106 1&0 -17.5 230.0 43 25.5 25.0 25.2 -0.2 W W O 0
Apr 10, 2017 recap Mon 2016 Celtics Nets home 114-105 1&1 -10.5 222.0 9 -1.5 -3.0 -2.2 -0.8 W L U 0
Oct 19, 2018 recap Fri 2018 Pelicans Kings home 149-129 1&1 -11.5 232.0 20 8.5 46.0 27.2 18.8 W W O 0
Nov 28, 2018 recap Wed 2018 Rockets Mavericks home 108-128 1&3 -5.0 217.5 -20 -25.0 18.5 -3.2 21.8 L L O 0
Dec 26, 2018 recap Wed 2018 Clippers Kings home 127-118 2&2 -5.5 239.0 9 3.5 6.0 4.8 1.2 W W O 0
Jan 12, 2019 recap Sat 2018 Thunder Spurs home 122-112 1&1 -6.0 227.0 10 4.0 7.0 5.5 1.5 W W O 0
Jan 15, 2019 recap Tue 2018 Pacers Suns home 131-97 3&2 -10.5 219.5 34 23.5 8.5 16.0 -7.5 W W O 0
Dec 14, 2019 recap Sat 2019 Mavericks Heat home 118-122 1&0 -7.5 216.5 -4 -11.5 23.5 6.0 17.5 L L O 1
Jan 01, 2020 recap Wed 2019 Bucks Timberwolves home 106-104 1&1 -18.0 221.5 2 -16.0 -11.5 -13.8 2.2 W L U 0
Jan 14, 2020 recap Tue 2019 Bucks Knicks home 128-102 2&1 -17.0 229.5 26 9.0 0.5 4.8 -4.2 W W O 0
Jan 24, 2020 recap Fri 2019 Thunder Hawks home 140-111 1&1 -10.5 231.0 29 18.5 20.0 19.2 0.8 W W O 0
Feb 04, 2020 recap Tue 2019 Nuggets Trailblazers home 127-99 1&2 -5.0 226.0 28 23.0 0.0 11.5 -11.5 W W P 0
Aug 10, 2020 recap Mon 2019 Jazz Mavericks home 114-122 1&1 -6.0 227.0 -8 -14.0 9.0 -2.5 11.5 L L O 0
Aug 25, 2020 recap Tue 2019 Clippers Mavericks home 154-111 1&1 -8.5 236.5 43 34.5 28.5 31.5 -3.0 W W O 0
Dec 30, 2020 recap Wed 2020 Mavericks Horn


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2020)

New years Eve card has 3 bowl plays including a TIER 1 Total and a 6* Early play, in hoops the NBA Game of the Week and Late night College hoops play. Comp play below.



The Thursday NCAAB Comp play is on Nevada at 9:00 eastern. The Wolfpack have covered the last 3 vs New Mexico and 7 of the last 10 vs winning teams.They fit a solid Ken Pom indicator we use for NCAAB. New Mexico has failed to cover 3 of the last 4 as a home dog and 9 of 12 vs winning teams and 4 of the last 5 off a spread loss. This game fits the same indicator we used in last nights win with Virginia. With New Mexico having Dominated the series winning 7 of the last 8 we will look their way tonight. Play on Nevada. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2021)

New Years day Starts the year off big with 3 Bowl plays one is the Bowl Total of the Year, in hoops the Atlantic Sun Game of the Year and an NBA Platinum Supreme. Comp play below,


The NCAAB Comp play is on Wright St at 7:00 eastern. The Raiders are a quality team and laying points on the road wont be a problem here as they have covered the last 4 on the road and 20 of 28 on Fridays. Oakland has failed to cover 4 of 5 off 3+ road games. Wright St ha better overall numbers. Look for the Favorite to move to 6-0 ats in the series. On New Years Day a Packed card with 3 Big BOWL Plays headlines one is the 18-0 Bowl Total of the Year, in hoops we have an NBA Platinum Supreme move and the Atlantic Sun Game of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Wright St. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2021)

On Saturday the 100% 7* Bowl Game of the Year headlines in football along with an Early Top rated Total. In Hoops we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Play Headlining a powerful card. Big 10 comp play below

The Big 10 Comp play is on Iowa at 2:00 eastern. The Hawkeyes have won 8 of 10 this year with only losses to Gonzaga and Minnesota. They take on a Rutgers team that has been solid at home and are off a come from behind win over Purdue. Iowa has won 3 of 4 here and covered 7 of 9 vs. 600 or better teams. Iowa is ranked 14 spots higher than Rutgers in stat Indicators. Look for Iowa to get the cover here. The 7* Bowl play of the year with a Perfect Bowl system headlines a big Bowl card and we also have a Powerful Hoops card with a Platinum Supreme play and a big Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the free NCAAB Play. Go with Iowa. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2021)

Sunday card has several top plays including the 27-1 Last home game Play of the Year, an Executive Level Tier 1, 46-3 Totals System and Double perfect SNF on NBC. There is also hoops. Comp play below.

The NFL Comp Play is on The Indy Colts at 4:25 eastern. Look for the Colts to bounce back off the blown lead loss to the Steelers. The Jags are in the nasty 0-15 system seen below which pertains to going against dogs of more than 6 vs an opponent that has revenge on them for a favored loss. The Jags have failed to cover 11 of 14 in their last road game of the season and 6 of 7 after allowing 35 or more in their last game. The Colts have covered 4 of 5 off a loss and 6 of 8 in week 17. On Sunday we have our 27-1 Last Home game Play of the Year, a 46-3 totals system, 2X Perfect Sunday night Football and an Executive Level TIER 1 as well as hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Look for the Colts to cover. Rob V- GC Sports

ATS:0-15-

Nov 06, 2011Sunday92011BuccaneersSaintsaway0-73-103-710-316-279.050.5-11-2.0-7.5-4.8-2.8LLU0

Dec 09, 2012Sunday142012CardinalsSeahawksaway0-100-280-130-70-5810.536.0-58-47.522-12.834.8LLO0

Dec 30, 2012Sunday172012BrownsSteelersaway0-03-107-70-710-2410.035.5-14-4-1.5-2.81.2LLU0

Dec 22, 2013Sunday162013RaidersChargersaway0-310-70-103-613-2610.051.0-13-3.0-12.0-7.5-4.5LLU0

Dec 14, 2014viewSunday152014DolphinsPatriotsaway3-710-70-240-313-419.048.5-28-19.05.5-6.812.2LLO0

Dec 28, 2014viewSunday172014RamsSeahawksaway3-03-00-60-146-2012.541.5-14-1.5-15.5-8.5-7.0LLU0

Dec 15, 2016viewThursday152016RamsSeahawksaway0-03-100-70-73-2416.039.0-21-5-12-8.5-3.5LLU0

Dec 24, 2016viewSaturday162016VikingsPackersaway3-1410-140-012-1025-387.044.5-13-6.018.56.212.2LLO0

Jan 01, 2017viewSunday172016RamsCardinalshome0-36-130-140-146-447.041.0-38-31.09-11.020.0LLO0

Jan 01, 2017viewSunday172016BearsVikingsaway0-710-170-00-1410-386.544.0-28-21.54.0-8.812.8LLO0

Jan 08, 2017viewSunday182016DolphinsSteelersaway3-143-60-106-012-3011.547.0-18-6.5-5.0-5.80.8LLU0

Dec 03, 2017viewSunday132017TexansTitansaway3-07-100-73-713-247.042.5-11-4-5.5-4.8-0.8LLU0

Dec 30, 2018viewSunday172018BroncosChargershome0-03-70-76-99-237.042.0-14-7.0-10.0-8.5-1.5LLU0

Nov 28, 2019viewThursday132019FalconsSaintshome0-79-100-39-618-267.048.5-8-1.0-4.5-2.8-1.8LLU0

Dec 22, 2019viewSunday162019BrownsRavenshome0-06-143-76-1015-3110.048.0-16-6.0-2.0-4.02.0LLU0

Jan 03, 2021viewSunday172020JaguarsColtsaway14.050.0


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2021)

The Mountain West Conference  comp play is on Fresno St. Game 872 at 9:00 eastern. This is the 2nd of a home and home here and Fresno has revenge for a blown lead loss on Saturday. Fresno has lost the last 3 after opening with 2 wins. Wyoming has won 6 straight but these teams trying for the sweep in these right back games that are closely lined have not fared well. Play on Fresno. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2021)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB BIG 12 Game of the Year and the NBA Non conference Game of the Month Headlining the hoops card. Soccer comp below.

The Tuesday Free play in Spain Cop Del Rey Play is on Sevilla -1.5 goals on the Asian Handicap at 1:00 eastern. The Europa League Champs should coast here against Linares Deportivo a Segunda Division B level squad. In Fact the last meeting between the two was a 6-0 wipe out for Sevilla who has scored 2 or more goals in every single meeting. Linares has not scored here in 18 years. Sevilla needs the 3 points here to spring into one of the podium spots in the table. Look for Sevilla to coast to a multiple goal win. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2021)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB BIG 12 Game of the Year and the NBA Non conference Game of the Month Headlining the hoops card. Soccer comp below.

The Tuesday Free play in Spain Cop Del Rey Play is on Sevilla -1.5 goals on the Asian Handicap at 1:00 eastern. The Europa League Champs should coast here against Linares Deportivo a Segunda Division B level squad. In Fact the last meeting between the two was a 6-0 wipe out for Sevilla who has scored 2 or more goals in every single meeting. Linares has not scored here in 18 years. Sevilla needs the 3 points here to spring into one of the podium spots in the table. Look for Sevilla to coast to a multiple goal win. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2021)

Big Hump day card up with NBA, Rare 6* Top rated NCAAB and 2 soccer plays. Tuesday Top BIG 12 Play on  Kansas wins easily. Comp plays below.

The Wednesday comp play is on AC. MIlan over Juventus at 2:24 5eastern in Serie A League action. Should be a higher scoring game as well between two of the top teams in the table. AC. Milan is the choice to get the win here at home with great value at nearly 2-1. They beat Juve the last time they met and are playing well. Go with AC. Milan. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2021)

Huge Saturday card has 3 NFL Plays including a TIER 1 and a 6*, In Hoops we have a Tier 1 Executive Level total in NCAAB headlining College Hoops and another Top level NBA

On Saturday the NCAAB Comp play is on Duqesne at 2:00 eastern.. They come in off a tough loss here at home to Davidson scoring under 50 points. Now they take on a Fordham team that was blown out twice then upset Dayton as a double digit dog. Duquesne has covered 5 of 6 off a 10+ home loss, while Fordham has failed to cover 22 of 30 off a win and 17 of 25 on Saturdays. Look for Duquesne to cover. On Saturday Rob is ready to Dominate with Executive Level TIER 1 plays in the NFL and College hoops. There are also 2 Moe NFL Wild Card plays one is a rare 6*. There is NBA Perfect System play and all day NCAAB. Jump on and cash big with cutting edge Data that wont be seen anywhere else. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Duquense. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2021)

Sunday NFL Wild Card Play of the Year with a Perfect System dating to 1990 and a 6* on Sunday night NFL. In hoops the lead is the Missouri Valley play of the Month and NBA. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on The LA. Clippers at 4;00 eastern. The Clips have a way of bouncing back off a bad loss and they were beat by 10 in Golden St last out. Now they take on a Bulls team on the last of a game road trip and off a close loss. LA fits a nice 80% system here pertaining to rested home favorites of 10 or more off a spread loss of 10 or more as a road favorite where they turned it over 15+ times and allowed 110 or more vs a team that covered as a road dog of 5 or more. Look for the Clips to coast and cover here. On Sunday another huge NFL Playoff vard up and backed by our Wild Card game of the year early and a late 6* Divisional play. The Missouri Valley Play of the Month leads the Way in NCAAB Along with NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on Now as we continue to cash. For the NBA Comp play. Play on the LA. Clippers. ROB V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 11, 2021)

Monday card has our 2x Perfect National Championship Game and the NCAAB Total of the Month along with Early top Soccer. NBA Play of the Day below.

The NBA Play for Monday is on the NY. Knicks at 7:05 eastern. The Knicks were blown out at home last night but should be better here tonight as they fit a nice 12-1 NBA League wide system playing on road dogs with no rest off a spread loss as a home dog vs an opponent off a home dog spread win and scored 110 or more points like Charlotte. The system has hot 12 of 13 times since 1995. NY is a workman like 5-0 ats on Mondays and has covered 5 of 7 as a dog. Charlotte has failed to cover 5 of 6 as a favorite and 7 of 9 on Mondays. Look for the Knicks to cover. On Monday we have our Double perfect College football Championship game play, the NCAAB Total of the Month and top level Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com toJump on and start the week big. For the NBA Play. Take the Knicks. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 12, 2021)

The NCAAB Atlantic 10 Conf. Game of the Month and a Perfect System NBA Play headline hoops along with a Serie A Soccer league Total of the Month. Comp play below.

The Tuesday NBA comp play is on the over 216 point total in The San Antonio at Oklahoma City game at 8:05 eastern. This game fits a solid Totals system from the database that goes over 89% of the time dating back to 1995. Look for a higher scoring game that plays over the Total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2021)

Hump day card led by an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Total and the NBA Perfect System East Conf. Play of the Month. NHL Opening night Comp play.

The NHL Comp play for Wednesday is on the Colorado Avalanche at 10:35 eastern. The NHL is back and this is one of the better matchups and Colorado is one of the early favorites to win the cup this year. They take on an above average St. Louis team. The Avalanche has won the last 3 in the series and are at home so we will back then to get the opening night win.On Wednesday a powerful hoops card is up with a Platinum supreme Total and a the NBA Eastern Conference Perfect System Game of the Month headlining. Tuesday card sweeps. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Colorado. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2021)

Saturday card has the 2021 NFL Playoff Game of the Year with a 24-1 system and a 6* Early Total. In Hoops we have a Powerful NCAAB Card with a Big Platinum Supreme move and NBA. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Saturday is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. The Rangers have right back home loss shutout revenge here tonight against the cross town Rival NY. Islanders who won the opener here 4-0 on Thursday. The Rangers fit a game 2 specific bounce back system. The Islanders left off with some negative indicators last season going 0-4 off a win and losing 9 of 12 on Saturdays as well as dropping 7 of 10 with 1 day of rest. Look for a more spirited effort from a Ranger team that wont want to drop 2 straight divisional home games. For the Comp play Play on the NYR. To jump on see us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the Free play go with the Rangers. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2021)

NFL TIER 1 NFC and NBA Divisional Game of the Year Headline Sunday Along with NCAAB and AFC Triple System Side. Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play on Sunday is on the Under in the Memphis at Tulsa game at 3:00 eastern. These two played last month and both were inept on offense a the game wound up with 105 points. Memphis has gone under in 13 o 14 and this is their first game of the new year. Tulsa had a nice win streak snapped last out and have gone under 17 of 24 here at home including 5 of 6 vs winning teams. Memphis is 5-0 under on Sundays, 6 of 7 vs a winning team and 16 of 20 under on the road. Look for another lower scoring game. Play on the Under. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on the NBA Divisional Game of the Year and TIER 1 NFL Headlining the Sunday card. For the comp play. Go under Memphis and Tulsa. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 19, 2021)

Tuesday card has the NCAAB PAC 12 Game of the Year headlining along with a Triple System NHL Play, Soccer and a top level 5* NBA Play. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the New Orleans Pelicans at 9:05 eastern. The Pelicans are a live dog here tonight and Utah fits into a play against system as home favorites off a road favored win and cover at -4 or less vs a team that also covered as a road favorite and scored 120 or more only cover 20% of the time. The Jazz were a nice winner for us on Sunday as they exacted revenge on a Denver team that came back from a 3-1 deficit to knock out the Jazz. So this is a potential flat spot here and the Jazz are just 1-4 ats as a home favorite. So we will Play on the Pelicans. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2021)

Wednesday card has the 100% NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month headlining the NBA Card along with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Total and Early Soccer. Comp play below.

The College hoops comp play is on Creighton at 7:00 eastern. The Blue jays return home off an upset loss at Butler in their last game. Creighton has covered 15 of 21 vs winning teams and 10 of the last 14 at home. After a loss they have bounced back with 4 straight covers. Providence has lost the last 3 and an earlier game at home against Creighton and the Friars have allowed at least 70 points in every road game this season. Look for Creighton to cover. On Hump day we have a huge card up with the NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month, a 100% NBA Totals system, an NCAAB Platinum Supreme total and an NHL Power System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Creighton. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2021)

NBA Eastern Conf. GAME OF THE YEAR and an Executive Level NCAAB Tier 1 Total headline Saturday. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on Vancouver at 7:00 eastern. The Canucks are home against Montreal in what amounts to be a rubber game as this is the final game of a 3 game series between the two teams here in Vancouver. The Canucks won the first game and then lost the last one 7-3. Montreal is 1-4 off a win and 5-15 after scoring 5 or more goals. They have dropped 4 of 5 with 1 day of rest. Vancouver is 7-0 vs teams who are .600 or better since last year and 10-4 with 1 day of rest. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the comp play.Look for the Canucks as a nice dog to take this one. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2021)

NFL Championship Sunday Headlines and the lead play is an ultra rare 7* Top play backed with a 100% System dating to 1990 and a 6* with 3 huge playoff Systems. Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on the Under in the Memphis at East Carolina at 4:00 eastern. Look for a lower scoring game here with 2 defensive minded teams. East Carolina has played under in 5 of the last 6, 11 of 15 in home games and 13 of 18 vs a winning opponent. Memphis has gone under in 6 of 7 vs a winning team, 17 of 21 on the road and 6 straight playing on a Sunday. In the series 3 of 4 have played under. Look for a tight every shot contested type of game. NFL Championship game are up with a huge 7* in AFC Action backed with a perfect System dating to 1990. In the NFC a 6* goes early backed with 3 long term playoff systems and several key angles. In hoops the NBA Game of the week is up along with the rest of a powerful card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Play Memphis and East Carolina Under the total Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 26, 2021)

Tuesday card has a RARE 6* in the NHL and the NCAAB Total of the Month headlining. Soccer comp play below.

The Coppa Italia Soccer comp play is on Inter Milan here at home over AC Milan at 2:25 eastern. This may be one of the more entertaining matches of the week as the #1 and #2 point leaders do battle here. AC Milan is on the road off a bad 3-0 home loss to Atalanta last out and a goal less draw with Torino in the prior match which was decided on Penalty kicks with AC Advancing. Inter Milan comes into this one having won 4 of the 5 meetings in the series but they do have home loss revenge for the last encounter here a 2-1 loss. Inter Milan comes in off a 1-1 draw at Udinese on Saturday and prior to that advanced to the Quarters of this Coppa tournament with an extra time win over Fiorentina. When the dust settles we will back Inter Milan to advance to the next round. See us at goldencontender@aol.com r on facebook to jump on the Big Tuesday card. For the Soccer comp The play is on Inter Milan to move to the next round. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2021)

Hump day we have our BIG 10 NCAAB Game of the Year Headlining along with a Perfect NBA Side and totals system and another NHL Power Play system. Soccer comp below

The Wednesday comp play in English Premier League Soccer is on Chelsea at 1:00 eastern. The Blue is one of the most disappointing teams in the premier league and their last loss to Leicester City was the final nail in the coffin for former coach Lampard. So now they play with shock value off the firing and we should see a new approach here against a Wolverhampton team also struggling mightily of late. Chelsea has won 2 of the last 3 in the series and with the home field advantage look for Chelsea to put forth a more spirited effort and get the win today. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 28, 2021)

Thursday card has the NCAAB Game Of The Month with 3 Perfect Angles and a 16-1 NHL TOP Play along with an English Premier League Total. NHL Comp play


The Thursday comp play in the NHL is on the Minnesota Wild at 8:05 eastern. The Wild has right back home favored loss revenge here tonight. They are 6-1 after scoring 2 or less goals. The Kings have still lost 7 of 9 here and are 16-42 long term with 1 day of rest and 15-37 on the road. The home team has won 11 of 16 in the series and the favorite has won 11 of 16. Look for a more spirited effort from Minnesota here tonight as they turn the tables on the Kings. Huge Thursday card up with 16-1 NHL System play and the College hoops Game Of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook.to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Make it Minnesota. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2021)

Big Saturday Card up with the NBA West Conf. Game of the Year along with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move and the NHL East Div. Game of the Month and much more. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Portland plus the points at 8>00 eastern. The Blazers have home loss revenge from earlier in the year and should turn the tables on a Chicago team that has failed to cover 4 of 5 as a favorite and 21 of 28 playing on a Saturday. The Blazers have covered 4 of 5 on the road and the last 5 here in Chicago. Look for the Blazers to serve up revenge tonight. On Saturday the NBA West Conf. Play of the Year headlines in the NBA. In College hoops a Solid card is up with a Platinum Supreme top level side and a Late night Top 6* Total. In The NHL The East Division Play of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Portland Plus the points. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunday card has the American East Conf. Play of the Year in College along with NBA and NHL. Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Philadelphia at 7:00 eastern. The Sixers have covered 10 of 14 with 1 day of rest and have covered the last 4 in the series with Indiana. The Pacers have failed to cover 4 of the last 5 at home. In fact home dogs of 10 or less that are off a road favored loss vs an opponent off a road favored win and cover scoring 110 or more with 15 or less turnovers have been big money burners failing ti cover over 80% of the time the past 10+ years. Look for Philly to get the Cover. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2021)

Monday card has a Rare 6* NBA Perfect System TOP play, an NHL Platinum Supreme move and a big 5* on ESPN in Big 12 action. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on South East Missouri St plus the 6 points at 7:00 eastern. SEMO has been decent at home with a winning record and has covered 6 of 7 here vs a team with a losing road record. They are 4 of 5 as a home dog and have covers in 19 of 26 off a win of 20 or more. Tonight they take on a Murray St team that is 1-5 on the road and coming off a home loss to Belmont. The Racers are a lousy 1-6 ats as a road favorite and have failed to cover 6 of 7 off a loss and the last 4 vs a team with a winning home record. With the host team covering 8 of 11 in the series we will back SEMO here. On Monday we get February off to a fast start with a 6* Rare NBA Perfect System side and an NHL Platinum Supreme play. In NCAAB Action there is a big 5* on EPN in the later Big 12 Matchup. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to get the week stared off fast. For the Comp play take the points with South East Missouri St. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 3, 2021)

Wednesday ACC Game of the year Headlines along with NBA and Soccer. NCAAB Comp totals Play below.

The NCAAB Comp totals play is on the over Wofford at Virginia Military game at 7;00 eastern. These two will light it up tonight as 5 of 6 in the series has gone over the total. Wofford has gone over in 50 of 72 at home. VMI has played over in 20 of 28 off a spread loss and 5 of 6 vs winning teams. Look for this game to play over 150 here tonight. The ACC Game of the Year Headlines tonight backed with an undefeated system along with early Top level Soccer and another NBA Power System side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Total. Play VMI and Wofford Over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 4, 2021)

Thursday card has an Executive Level Tier 1 Side early and a 5* RPI Scale system play later on. In the NHL the headliner is the North Division play of the Month as well as a 5* 100% NBA Power System. Comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on Morehead St at 7:00 Eastern. The eagles have won 9 straight including a nice road win over Murray St. Morehead has covered 8 of 11 at home vs a losing road team and Murray is not what they were in years past. In fact they are 2-5 of late on the road and have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs winning teams. Morehead St is one of the better teams in the Ohio Valley conference and they have covered 4 of 5 on Thursdays. Look for Morehead to sweep the series this year over Murray St. On Thursday a Powerful college hoops card is up and backed with an Executive Level TIER 1 Top play and a 5* RPI Scale power system play. In the NHL the North Division play of the Month is up as NHL is off to a fast 9-3 start. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Make it Morehead St. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2021)

Saturday card is up and the headliners are an Executive Level TIER 1 Play and the Southland Conference Game of the Year, an NHL Power System Play, NBA and a Top Level Soccer total


The NCAAB comp play is on ST. Louis. Game 648 at 2:00 eastern. The Billikens are off a home loss here last out to Dayton but were playing off a 1 month layoff in that game. Now they get a ST. Bonaventure team on a 7 game win streak. This will be the toughest game the Bonnies have played and they were smoked here by 30 in March.They are 1-16 to the spread in games they lose as a road dog. The Billikens are 10-1 ats when they win when a home favorite and they have won 7 of 8 here this year. The favorite in this series has covered 4 of the last 5 and St. Louis is the better team. On Saturday we have a huge card up led by an executive Level TIER 1 Move, the South land Conference Game of the Year, another NHL Ice crusher system along with top level Soccer and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the College hoops comp play. Go with St. Louis. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 7, 2021)

Super Bowl Sunday card is up and the 6* Side with several long term systems is up along with a 17-2 total and 8 props + another Powerful hoops card. NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Miami at 1:00 eastern. The Heat have rested and come in off a blowout home win over Washington. The Knicks are home off a home game with Portland last night. NY has failed to cover 12 of 17 with no rest and 6 of 8 vs a losing team. Miami has covered 4 of 5 in the series and the winning team in this series is on a 33-1 spread run. Look for the Heat to cover. Super Bowl Sunday headlines and we have a top rated 6* on the site and there is a 53-1 indicator in SB History that applies to one of the teams. There is a 17-2 totals system and 8 props. There is also hoops and Hockey. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Miami. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2021)

Monday card has the Double Perfect BIG 10 Game Of The Month Headlining. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Totals play is on the Over in the Minnesota at Dallas game at 8:35 eastern. This game fits a solid 80-46 long term system and a secondary scoring system that pertains to road dogs with rest and a 210+ total if they failed to cover as a road dog despite scoring 110 or more and allowing 120 or more, vs an opponent like Dallas that failed to cover as a home favorite and scored 120 or more. Both teams play up tempo and this game should play over the total. The BIG 10 Game of the Month leads the Monday card along with NBA and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. The NBA Comp play is on the OVER in the Timberwolves at Mavericks Game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 9, 2021)

Tuesday card has a big 5* NCAAB Court Crusher on ESPN and 3 BIG NBA Perfect System plays one is the Eastern Conf. Total of the Month. In the NHL a 46-3 Power Angle. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Dayton at 5:00 eastern. Dayton should be flying here today as they have 66-43 road loss revenge on VCU there lowest scoring output of the year. Now they catch Virginia Commonwealth off a big upset win vs Rhode Island and VCU is 0-4 ats on the road and have failed the last 3 when favored in road games. Dayton is taking a point or two here but has won 4 of 5 here in the series and will bounce back as they are 5-0 off a loss. Play on Dayton. Another big card is up for Tuesday and we have 3 TOP NBA Perfect System plays 2 are totals and one is the Eastern Conference Total of the Month. In NHL We are piping hot and have another play from a powerful 46-3 Current season angle. In NCAAB a 5* Court Crusher on ESPN. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Dayton- Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2021)

Hump Day card has a Rare 6* NBA Top PLay Perfect System and an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move headlining the Card. NCAAB Com p play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Tulsa at 5:00 eastern. Tulsa has lost the last 2 at home but has Tulane coming in a team they can handle as they are 11-0 at home against the Green Wave. Tulane is really struggling to score and has dropped 5 of the last 6.Tulsa has covered 4 of the last 5 at home and should get the cover here. Play on Tulsa. To jump on the Hump day Power Card see us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the free play. Go with Tulsa Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 11, 2021)

Thursday card has the Triple Perfect NBA Revenge Game of the Year along with a Top Level NHL Play and College Hoops. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Nashville at 8:00 eastern. The Predators are a little heavy here but they do fit a nice 107-39 long term System pertaining to favorites of 145 or more off a loss of 3 or more goals. The Predators are home for Detroit and we note that they are 5-0 as a favorite and seem to like playing on Thursdays where they have won 7 straight. The Red wings have been a mess losing 9 of 10 and are now on a 10-44 road run. Look for Nashville to put an end to a 3 game losing streak. On Thursday a Powerful card is up and led by the Triple perfect NBA Revenge Game of the Year, and our NHL Central Division Play of the Month in the NHL with a 47-5 system. There is also NCAAB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Nashville. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2021)

Saturday card has a big NCAAB Pack with the 7* 2021 Game Of The Year headlining along with NBA and NHL. Early NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Matinee play is on Philadelphia at 3:00 eastern. The Sixers fit a nice 114-54 long term road system pertaining to teams off a road favored loss last out vs an opponent like Phoenix off multiple wins. The Sixers lost in Portland on Thursday and should rebound nicely here as they have covered 5 of 6 vs winning teams, 6 of 8 off a loss and 4 of 5 with 1 day of rest. The Suns are off an upset win over Milwaukee and we will fade them based on the system that applies to the Sixers here. On Saturday a Strong and deep NCAAB Card is up and features our Only 7* Side which is the 2021 Play of the Year backed with a big system and Multiple perfect Indicators. We also have NHL which has been killing it, top level Soccer and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Play. Play on Philadelphia minus the point or two. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 14, 2021)

The Sunday comp play in the NHL is on the Over in the Washington at Pittsburgh game at 3:05 eastern. Expect a higher scoring game here as these two have gone over in 6 straight in the series with every game seeing at least 7 goals. The Penguin have gone over 3 of 4 at home while Washington has played over in 8 of the last 10. Washington has not played in a week so they should have fresh legs here. Look for this game to play Over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 16, 2021)

Tuesday card has the Northeast Conference Play of the year and an NHL Platinum Supreme total along with a Champions League Soccer Play. NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play for Tuesday is on Tulsa at 7:00 eastern. Tulsa has lost 3 straight here at home but should handle Temple here as they have revenge on the Owls and have covered 40 of 59 vs .400 or less opponents. Tulsa is 6-0 straight up and ats at home vs Temple. The Owls have lost the last 4 and are off a pair of close losses on the road and look like a team that could be flat and get beat good here. The road team has failed to cover 5 of 6 in the series. Look for the Owls to get swept away by the Hurricanes tonight. On Tuesday the Northeast conference play of the year headlines along with an NHL Platinum Supreme Totals Play and a Champions League Soccer side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take Tulsa. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 17, 2021)

Hump day card has an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Move and the Triple Perfect NBA Western Conference Total of the Month along with a Top Soccer Champions League play. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Detroit at 7:35 eastern. The Wings fit a right back home loss revenge system here tonight after losing to Chicago on Monday. Detroit plays much more competitively at home than on the road with most of the games here getting decided by 1 goal. Chicago has not played well on the road losing 10 of 13 and they are 2-5 on Wednesdays. This is a good spot for the Wings to get a win. On Wednesday a Powerful hoops card is up and backed with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Move and the Triple perfect NBA Western Conference Total of the Month. We also have a Champions league Total in Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out on Hump day. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Detroit. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 18, 2021)

Thursday top NHL East Division Total of the Month an NBA Platinum Supreme move and NCAAB headline. Comp play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on BYU at 9:00 eastern. The Cougars are rested and ready here as they lost last out at home to Gonzaga. Now they travel to a venue where they have have played well. In fact they are 5-1 straight up and ats playing at Pacific. BYU has covered 35 of 50 on Thursdays and 6 of 7 on the road. Pacific is fading fast and has lost 5 of the last 6. Pacific hung around for a cover in a loss at Byu earlier in the year. However with the Cougars off a home loss they probably come out and coast to a cover tonight. For the College hoops comp play.On Thursday a huge card is up and led by the NHL East Division Total of the Month, an NBA Platinum supreme move and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the Comp. Play on BYU. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2021)

Friday plays include the NCAAB Friday night Hot Side, the NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month and NHL. Soccer comp play below.

French LIGUE 1 comp play on Olympique Lyonnais over Brest. Game 203245 at 3:00 eastern. Lyon should be salty here as they were upset at home in their last game by Montepiller dropping them to 3rd in the standings. The good news is that they have been outstanding on the road losing just once and have the 2nd best road record in the league. Brest played well in a draw last out against the league leaders. However they are ranked 12th in the league and despite these two playing to a draw in 6 of the last 7 matches we will back the better overall team with Lyon today. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2021)

Saturday card has the 7* 2021 NCAAB Total of the Year and an Executive Level Tier 1 Side in NCAAB. In the NBA we have the NBA Total of The Month and another NHL Ice crusher. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Portland at 10:05 eastern. The Blazers are on fire winning and covering 6 straight. The Wizards have also played well winning the last 3. However we note as seen below. Rested road dogs that are off a home dog win scoring 120 or more are 0-5 and 0-4-1 to the spread vs an opponent off a road dog win also scoring 120 or more. Washington has failed to cover 15 of 20 with 2 days rest while the Blazers have covered 5 of 6 with 2 days rest and 5 of 6 after scoring 125 or more. with the winning team in the series having covered 21 straight we will play on Portland. On Saturday a huge card is up with the 2021 NCAAB Total of the Year and an executive level Tier 1 Side. there is another NHL Power Play system and the NBA Total of the Month and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Portland. Rob V- GC Sports.

SU: 0-5

ATS: 0-4-1

Mar 18, 2003 recap Tue 2002 Cavaliers Mavericks away 93-114 1&1 17.5 206.0 -21 -3.5 1.0 -1.2 2.2 L L O 0

Nov 19, 2017 recap Sun 2017 Bulls Suns away 105-113 1&1 3.0 215.5 -8 -5.0 2.5 -1.2 3.8 L L O 0

Dec 26, 2018 recap Wed 2018 Kings Clippers away 118-127 2&2 5.5 239.0 -9 -3.5 6.0 1.2 4.8 L L O 0

Feb 01, 2020 recap Sat 2019 Hawks Mavericks away 100-123 1&0 4.0 236.5 -23 -19.0 -13.5 -16.2 2.8 L L U 0

Feb 17, 2021 recap Wed 2020 Pistons Bulls away 102-105 2&1 3.0 219.5 -3 0.0 -12.5 -6.2 -6.2 L P U 0

Feb 20, 2021 recap Sat 2020 Wizards Trailblazers away 2&2 3.5 242.0


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2021)

$$ BIG 10 GAME OF THE YEAR HEADLINES $$

The NHL Comp play for Sunday is on Washington at 2:00 eastern. Both the Caps and Devils are in off an upset home favored loss. However the Caps remain home and have won 7 of 10 with no rest and 15 of 22 off a loss by 3+ goals. The Devils have lost 20 of 27 in the series and 6 of 7 here on the road. NJ is 25-60 vs winning teams. Look for Washington to win. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2021)

Monday card has the College Hoops Game Of the Month +A rare NHL Platinum Supreme move. Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play for Monday is on UNC Greensboro at 5;00 eastern. The Spartans have covered in their last 6 road favored wins and they have spread wins in 7 of 9 playing off a win as well as 4 of 5 off a spread loss. They take on a Western Carolina team that has lost the last 9 in this series and are 0-6 ats vs winning teams. The Catamounts are 1-8 to the spread in games they lose as a home dog. With the favorite 11-3 to the spread in this series we will back the better team and play on UNC Greensboro. On Monday the College hoops Game of the Month Headlines. Hoops 3-0 on Sunday led by Top play on Wisconsin There is also a rare NHL Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the Comp play on Monday go with the Spartans. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 23, 2021)

*** Atlantic 10 Game of the Year + NBA Game of the Month headline ***

The Tuesday comp play is on the under 6 goals in the Montreal at Ottawa game at 7:00 eastern. These two have not been anywhere close to 6 goals in there games and have stayed under in 7 straight. Ottawa beat Montreal on Sunday and  have stayed under the last 5 games, 8 of 10 as a dog and 18 of 25 vs a team that scored 2 or less goals. Montreal has gone under the last 5 as a favorite, 27 of 36 with 1 day of rest and the last 4 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals. Look for another lower scoring game here tonight. On Tuesday the NCAAB Atlantic 10 Play of the Year and the NBA Game of the Month headline the Tuesday card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on.For the Comp play. Play Montreal and Ottawa under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2021)

HUMP DAY EXECUTIVE LEVEL TIER 1 NCABB  and THE NBA TOTAL OF THE WEEK HEADLINE

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Virginia at 6:30 eastern. The cavaliers will be salty here off a late loss at Duke which puts them at home off back to back losses. They have an NC. St team coming in that has won their last 2 on the road but has failed to cover in 8 of their 9 road dog losses. Virginia beat NC. St on the road this year but did suffer an upset loss here to them last year. Virginia is 8-1 ats off a spread loss and the host team has covered 3 of 4 in the series. NC. St has failed to cover 7 of 9 vs .600 or better teams. Look for Virginia to win and cover. RV- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 25, 2021)

Thursday card led by the NCAAB Ohio Valley Perfect System play of the Year a 23-4 NHL Power System Play, an Early Europa League Soccer Dominator and NBA. Comp play below.

The NBA Power Play is on the LA. Clippers at 8>05 eastern. The winning team in this series is on a 16-1 spread run. Tonight they fit an 83% system that plays on rested road favorites of 5 or more that scored 120 or more and covered as a 10 point home favorite vs a team off a road game. The Clippers have covered 5 straight on Thursdays, the last 4 vs losing teams and 21 of 29 on the road. Memphis has failed to cover 6 of 7 as a dog. Look for the Clippers to take this one. On Thursday a big card is up with the Ohio Valley Conference Game of the year headlining along with a 23-4 NHL Power system play, NBA and an Early TOP level Europa League Soccer play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Play on the LA. Clippers. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2021)

Saturday card has our NCAAB Last home game Play of the Year and an Executive Level TIER 1 Move. We have an NBA Perfect System Total, NHL and Soccer. Comp Play below.


The NHL Comp play is on Chicago at 8:05 eastern. Chicago has won 8 of 9 vs Detroit and has outscored them 10-3 here at home this season. Detroit comes in off a rare win and they are 5-16 playing off a victory and have lost 45 of 56 on the road as well as 20 of 28 after allowing 2 or less goals. Chicago has won 8 of 9 on Saturdays and 6-1 when favored. When playing with 1 day of rest they have taken 4 of the last 5. Look for the Blackhawks to win this one. On Saturday a huge card is up and led by our Lat home game play of the Year backed with a huge system and an an NCAAB Executive Level TIER 1 Move. There is also a Perfect System total, Soccer and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Play. Go with Chicago. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 28, 2021)

Sunday card has the NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month, an NCAAB Platinum Supreme and NHL Headlining. Comp Below.

The NBA Comp play is on Boston at 7:00 eastern. Boston has revenge on the Wizards and catches them here off a home game last night and in a 3rd game in 4 night scenario. The Celtics over the last 2 years are 11-1 straight up and ats with same season revenge if they shot 39% or higher from the field last out. In fact road teams with no rest heading into Boston with no rest are on a 1-6 straight up and ats run. On Sunday we end the month big in baskets with the NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month and an NCAAB Platinum Supreme along with NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Look for Boston to get the win and cover. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 1, 2021)

Monday card led by the 6* Rare NHL Triple perfect Play and the NCAAB Game of the Week along with a 12-0 NBA System Dating to 1995. Comp play below.


The Big South Conference tournament Play is on The Hampton Pirates plus the 7-8 points. Hampton lost both games to Radford this season exactly as they did last season when they Stunned the Highlanders in the Conference tournament as a 9 point dog. While they may not win this one we think they can keep this close. The Pirates have covered 5 of 7 off a spread loss and the dog is on a 5-2 spread run when these two meet. Radford is a lousy 0-6 to the spread playing off a win of 20 or more and has failed to cover the last 4 at home. Look for the pirates to hang around for the Cover. On Monday we storm into March with a Rare 6* NHL Triple perfect Play and the NCAAB Blowout Game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Play. Go with Hampton plus the points. Rob Vinciletti- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2021)

Tuesday First half NBA Total of the year Headlines the card along with another big NHL Play, a top level soccer total and NCAAB BIG 12. Comp play below.

Then NHL Comp play is on the Montreal Canadiens -1.5 goals at 7:10 eastern. Montreal fits a nice 119-57 system pertaining to home teams with 2 days rest vs an opponent with no rest. Ottawa is in off a home game last night with Calgary and they are 13-38 with no rest and 0-5 in a 3rd in 4th game scenario. The Senators have lost 50 of 64 on the road. Montreal has double revenge from last weeks losses in Ottawa and will look to snap a 5 game losing streak tonight. The Canadiens are 7-2 at home vs Ottawa. Look for Montreal to win this one. On Tuesday the Triple perfect NBA First Half total of the Year is up along with an Early Soccer Play a Powerful BIG 12 Side and Another BIG NHL Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play go with the Canadiens -1.5 Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2021)

The NBA Totals Play is on the Over in the Detroit at Toronto at 7:05 eastern. This game fits a 14-1 Totals system that is specific to this year and home favorites. These two have gone over in 19 of 27 here. The Raptors have gone over 7 of 9 when favored and 20 of 28 vs a less than .400 opponent. The Pistons have flown over in 8 of 10 on the road vs a winning team, 20 of 28 with 2 days rest and 11 of 14 on Wednesdays. Both teams are well rested. Look for a higher scoring game tonight. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 4, 2021)

Thursday Card has the NBA First Half Play of the Year with a 100% System dating to 1995, the NHL Total of the Week and College hoops. English Premier League Comp play below.

The Soccer comp play at 3:15 eastern is on the over 2.5 goals in the Chelsea at Liverpool match. This game should play over here as Chelsea has just one clean sheet here in the last 12 vs Liverpool. Chelsea have scored 2 or more in 3 of the last 5 matchups between the two. Chelsea will have a slight edge here at home. However Liverpool will find the back of the net at least once here. One of these team will core multiples and get this one over the total. On Thursday the NBA 1ST Half Play of the Year Headlines hoops along with NCAAB and the NHL Total of the week. NHL has been hot and ranked top 5 on several boards. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the EPL Soccer comp play over 2.5 Liverpool at Chelsea. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2021)

Saturday card has the NCAAB TV Game of the Year, an Executive Level Tier 1 play along with the NHL Double System Side Play of the Week and UFC. Comp Play below.


The NHL Comp totals play is on the over in the Calgary at Edmonton game at 10:00 eastern. In the series 5 of 6 have flown over and here in Edmonton the last have flown over with at least 6 goals in each game. Calgary has gone over the last overall and The Oilers will welcome Calgary here as they have just 1 goal at home in their last 3 here all of those games against Toronto. Calgary has 14 goals in the last 3 games. Our Simulation model shows an Over as well. Look for these two to go over the total tonight. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2021)

*Sunday card has an NCAAB Platinum Supreme top Move along with a Big Totals Play and a rare 6* NHL 2X System play tonight. There is also a Top Soccer play and NASCAR.* Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Sunday is on the Islanders at high noon. NY is too heavily favored here to go all in one. However as a small play they have solid numbers in their favor. NY is 20-6 with no rest and has beaten the Sabres the last 8 times and are 8-0 at home against them. NY is 14-6 on Sundays while Buffalo has struggled losing 22 of 29 while going 0-5 in a 4th game in 6 night scenario. Look for NY to take another here today. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## GrillMM (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow! thanks for your posts


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2021)

Monday NHL Total of the Month headlines along with Conference Tournament Top play. Horizon League comp play below.

The Monday comp play is on Northern Kentucky is Horizon league Conference Tournament play. The Norse have won the last 4 in the series against Oakland. They have covered 4 of 5 off a win and 11 of 14 in neutral sites games. The Bears are just 1-7 in post season play. Northern Kentucky has won this tournament in 3 of the last 4 years and have won 8 of 10 in this tournament. Big Monday NHL Total of the Month and NCAAB conference tournament system plays up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play Look for Northern Kentucky to take this one. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2021)

The NHL Comp play is on the Under 5.5 goals in the Chicago at Dallas game at 8:30 eastern. These two play a low score bore of a game with the last 5 all staying under with each game yielding 3 or less goals. Chicago has stayed under the total in 7 of 9 on the road, while Dallas has gone under in 7 of 8 and 5 of 6 vs Central Division teams. Look for another game that stays under between these two. For the Tuesday comp play go under 5.5 goals Chicago and Dallas. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2021)

Huge Hump day card has our Opening Round Tournament play of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 in NCAAB Action along with a rare 6* 100% Back from the break system dating to 1995 and a 23-3 NHL Power play System. Comp play below.

The Comp play for Wednesday is on Minnesota plus the points at 6:30 eastern. The Gophers started 9-1 but have struggled down the stretch and have lost 7 straight. They do however have home loss revenge on Northwestern and they have won 4 of 5 in the series. Northwestern has won 3 straight after a 13 game losing streak, but they are in a negative system that plays against Conf. Tournament teams off a last home game win. So we will take the Points. On Hump day a huge card is up with our 27-1 Opening Round Conf. Tournament Play of the Year and an Executive Level TIER 1 Move. In the NBA a Rare 6* side backed with a 100% System dating to 1995 leads the way. Hockey is killing it this year and we have a 23-3 Scheduling system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Make it Minnesota plus the points. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2021)

Huge Thursday card has a Rare 6* Conf. Tournament Blowout and 2 more Top plays along with the NBA 24-0 Back from the Break Play of the Year NHL and TOP level Soccer. Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Thursday is on Georgia Tech at 2:30 eastern. The Yellow Jackets have won and covered 6 straight including a 27 point beat down in Miami. Tech has covered 17 of 25 vs teams that have a .400 or less win percentage. They have the benefit of fresh legs here as they have not played since Saturday and Miami the 13 seed is playing a 3rd straight day. The line is adjusted for this as tech is laying 9. At -6 we would have Hammered this like a rusty roof nail. Tech though should still get a cover here as Miami falls into a nasty conference tournament system that goes against teams off back to back dog wins. With ACC Tournament teams 11-32 ats taking more than 4. We will Take Tech here. Thursday card is jam packed See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. Comp play on Georgia Tech Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2021)

Friday card has our highest rated 7* Conference tournament Play headlining another powerful NCAAB Card. There is also NBA and Top level Soccer. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play for Friday is on San Antonio at 9:00 eastern. The Spurs were cruising in Dallas after 3 quarters but were flattened in the 4th. Now they come back home to take on an Orlando team that was on the road last night. Home favorites of 5 or more with rest that had 4+ days off prior to a road dog spread loss have covered 80% since 1995 vs an opponent that was a road dog of 5 or more like Orlando. Look for the Spurs to bounce back with a win and cover tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the free play. Go with the Spurs Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2021)

Huge Saturday card up with the 2021 Tournament Game of the year along with an NBA Executive Level TIER 1 and a 25-4 NHL Power System and more. NBA comp play below


The NBA Comp play is on The NY. Knicks at 2:00 eastern. NY is off a blowout loss in Milwaukee where the Bucks had revenge. Now they are on OK.City knowing they are 6-0 ats off a loss and they have covered 14 straight in road favored wins. OKC is off a nice back from the break win here over Dallas. So now we have a 2nd game back from the break system covering over 75% since 1995 for home dogs with 4+ prior rest and off a home cover, vs an opponent off a road dog spread loss also with 4+ prior days off. With OKC 0-10 Ats in home dog losses we will back the Knicks. On Saturday the 2021 NCAAB Conference tournament Game of the Year with a huge system headlines along with an NBA Executive level TIER 1 and a 25-4 NHL Power System play and a few more best bets. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go with NY. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunday card has the Conf. Tournament Total of the Year, along with a Top Soccer play, NBA and NHL. Atlantic 10 Conf. Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on the Under in the VCU at ST. Bonaventure game at 1:00 eastern. This isnt our top NCAAB Total of the Day but it is a solid move to the under bases on the series and Statistical indicators that apply to this game. VCU has gone under the last 6 as a dog, 5 of 6 off an ats win and 5 of 6 vs winning team. St. Bonaventure has gone under the last 4 as a favorite and 7 straight vs .600 or better opponents, as well as 13 of 16 playing off a win. In the games this season both times the game went under. With Championship games trending to the under the last few years we will back this one to stay under. On Sunday a huge card is up with NBA, NHL, Soccer and the Conf. Tournament Total of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and end the week big. For the NCAAB Comp play. Play the Under in the Atlantic 10 Final. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2021)

*** Massive Monday with NHL North Play Of The year and NBA Western Conf. TOP Level Side ***

The Soccer Comp Play for Monday is on Sporting Braga at 4:15 eastern. Braga is a top level team and placed 3rd in the Portuguese Primeira Liga behind Lisbon and Porto. Today they play cellar dweller Famalicao who has the worst goal differential in the league. Braga has gone unbeaten in 11 of 13 with the 2 losses in Europa League Play. Braga has never lost to Famalicao and has kept clean sheets in the last 2 encounters. Look for the Archbishops to pick up the 3 points in full time today. Monday card has our highest rated NHL North play and the NBA Western Conf. Game of the Month headlinin. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the comp play go with Sporting Braga. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2021)

Hump day card has the NBA Eastern Conf. Game Of The Month, and Opening Round N.I.T Power system play in College hoops and a 25-4 NHL Power System Play. Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on Charlotte at 9:00 eastern. The Hornets fit the nice system below that has cashed 17 of 21 times overall for non divisional road teams with 1 day of rest if both teams scored 120 or more as a home favorite in their last game. Charlotte is 4-0 ats with 1 day of rest. The Nuggets have failed to cover 4 of 5 as a home favorite, 5 of 7 vs a winning team and 13 of 18 off a win of 10 or more. We will take the points with the Hornets here. On Wednesday a powerful card is up with a 25-4 NHL power System play an Opening Round N.I.T Play and the NBA Perfect System Eastern Conf. Game Of The Month. Monday and Tuesday cards sweep the board. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take the Points with Charlotte. Rob V- GC Sports

ATS: 17-4-0 
Jan 16, 2013 recap Wed 2012 Wizards Kings away 94-95 1&1 4.0 205.0 -1 3.0 -16.0 -6.5 -9.5 L W U 0
May 05, 2014 recap Mon 2013 Clippers Thunder away 122-105 1&1 5.5 212.5 17 22.5 14.5 18.5 -4.0 W W O 0
Mar 01, 2016 recap Tue 2015 Magic Mavericks away 108-121 1&1 5.5 214.0 -13 -7.5 15.0 3.8 11.2 L L O 0
Nov 09, 2017 recap Thu 2017 Cavaliers Rockets away 113-117 1&3 5.0 229.0 -4 1.0 1.0 1.0 0.0 L W O 0
Feb 25, 2018 recap Sun 2017 Rockets Nuggets away 119-114 1&1 -4.5 228.0 5 0.5 5.0 2.8 2.2 W W O 0
Mar 18, 2018 recap Sun 2017 Thunder Raptors away 132-125 1&1 6.0 219.5 7 13.0 37.5 25.2 12.2 W W O 0
Nov 01, 2018 recap Thu 2018 Thunder Hornets away 111-107 1&1 1.0 226.5 4 5.0 -8.5 -1.8 -6.8 W W U 0
Nov 17, 2018 recap Sat 2018 Nuggets Pelicans away 115-125 1&0 1.5 228.5 -10 -8.5 11.5 1.5 10.0 L L O 0
Jan 02, 2019 recap Wed 2018 Thunder Lakers away 107-100 1&2 -6.0 229.0 7 1.0 -22.0 -10.5 -11.5 W W U 0
Jan 17, 2019 recap Thu 2018 Seventysixers Pacers away 120-96 1&1 2.5 224.5 24 26.5 -8.5 9.0 -17.5 W W U 0
Jan 31, 2019 recap Thu 2018 Nets Spurs away 114-117 1&1 7.5 227.5 -3 4.5 3.5 4.0 -0.5 L W O 0
Feb 13, 2019 recap Wed 2018 Rockets Timberwolves away 111-121 1&1 -3.0 232.0 -10 -13.0 0.0 -6.5 6.5 L L P 0
Feb 27, 2019 recap Wed 2018 Clippers Jazz away 105-111 1&3 9.5 227.0 -6 3.5 -11.0 -3.8 -7.2 L W U 0
Feb 06, 2020 recap Thu 2019 Rockets Lakers away 121-111 1&1 6.5 236.0 10 16.5 -4.0 6.2 -10.2 W W U 0
Feb 12, 2020 recap Wed 2019 Lakers Nuggets away 120-116 1&1 -2.5 220.5 4 1.5 15.5 8.5 7.0 W W O 1
Dec 28, 2020 recap Mon 2020 Trailblazers Lakers away 115-107 1&0 3.0 224.5 8 11.0 -2.5 4.2 -6.8 W W U 0
Feb 08, 2021 recap Mon 2020 Thunder Lakers away 112-119 1&1 9.5 218.5 -7 2.5 12.5 7.5 5.0 L W O 1
Feb 14, 2021 recap Sun 2020 Trailblazers Mavericks away 121-118 1&1 4.5 236.0 3 7.5 3.0 5.2 -2.2 W W O 0
Feb 17, 2021 recap Wed 2020 Jazz Clippers away 114-96 1&1 -7.0 226.0 18 11.0 -16.0 -2.5 -13.5 W W U 0
Feb 24, 2021 recap Wed 2020 Lakers Jazz away 89-114 1&1 9.0 218.5 -25 -16.0 -15.5 -15.8 0.2 L L U 0
Feb 26, 2021 recap Fri 2020 Suns Bulls away 106-97 1&1 -7.0 225.5 9 2.0 -22.5 -10.2 -12.2 W W U 0
Mar 17, 2021 recap Wed 2020 Hornets Nuggets away 1&1


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2021)

Thursday NBA Revenge Play of the Year, NCAAB Play in Power System, Europa League Soccer and NHL Headline. Comp play below.
The Thursday comp play is on Texas Southern at 5:10 eastern. The Tigers have won 14 of 15 and have played a tougher non conference schedule. They have covered the spread in 7 of 8 Neutral court games and 10 of 14 vs a winning opponents. Mount St. Marys comes in off a pair of upset dog wins over Wagner and Bryant but will have a tough time with Tempo against a faster ,larger Texas Southern team here. Mount St Marys fits a tournament system we use that pertains to playing against teams off 2+ dogs wins vs an opponent off a win. Take Texas Southern today. On Thursday a Huge card is up with our Revenge Game of the Year headlines with a 36-0 stat indicator, the NCAAB Play in Power House system another Top NHL Play and the Europa League play of the Month in Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out we ready for another big tournament. For the Comp play. Play on Texas Southern. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2021)

March Madness Tournament Dog of the year and Platinum Supreme Move headlines NCAAB along with NHL and perfect System NBA. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Phoenix at 10:00 eastern. The Suns have been dominant at home vs teams that are under.400 on the road, covering 6 of 7. They have covered 4 straight with no rest and 7 of 10 at home in the series. The talent gap should really show tonight in the 2nd of back to back here for these two. The Wolves have failed to cover 5 of 6 as a road dog, 8 of 11 vs winning teams and 13 of 16 on Fridays heading into this two game set here. Look for Phoenix to get the cover. On Friday The Madness starts with the tournament dog of the year from a 100% Round 1 indicator, part of a 4 game pack that also has a Platinum Supreme move and a Perfect System NBA Play and some NHL Sprinkles in. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on as we start fast. For the NBA Comp play. Play on Phoenix. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2021)

Saturday day 2 headliners include the Round 1 Play of the Year at night, a 6* Early 28-1 Tournament Top play and a later afternoon Executive Level TIER 1. We also have a 26-4 NHL power Play system. Tournament Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Missouri at 7:25 eastern. The Tigers are ranked in top 25 in the RPI Scale and will have the deeper team here. They have covered 7 of 10 vs fellow tournament teams and catch an Oklahoma team that will be without their 2nd leading scorer. The Sooners have failed to cover 20 of 28 when favored and 5 of 5 off a loss. They are 5-8 vs fellow tournament teams. Over the past decade #8 Seeds are 3-15 to the spread vs 9 seeds. Missouri might wind up favored here and either way we will back them to advance. On Saturday TOP plays include the 1st Round Game of the year, an early 6* from a 28-1 system and executive Level tier 1 move. We also have a 26-4 NHL Power System and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NCAAB Play. Make It Missouri. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 21, 2021)

Sunday card has 4 more xxx-Large Round 2 Tournament plays including a Platinum Supreme and a 31-1 system side, NHL Top Level Total, NBA, Spring College Football and Nascar. Comp play below.

The NBA comp Play is on Boston at 3:45 eastern. The Celtics fell under .500 with the loss to the Kings. Now they host the Magic who snapped a 9 game losing streak with an upset home dog win over Brooklyn. That win and The Celtics loss at home sets up the 2-11 play against system tonight. Boston has covered 14 of 20 at home in the series and are 5-0 ats at home off a 10+ point loss. The Magic have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs a team that allowed 100 or more and 5 of 7 vs teams that are .600 or better at home. Look for the Celtics to bounce back with a win and cover. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 22, 2021)

Monday card has another powerful set of Tournament Play one is the highest rated 2nd round play of the year, NHL Cashed out again, another top play is up along with NBA[/B]. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Under 231 in the Utah at Chicago game at 9:10 eastern. These two have gone under in 18 of 25 and 7 of 8 here in Chicago. The Bulls played solid defense in a win over Detroit allowing under 90. They have played under in 4 of 5 with no rest, and 4 of 5 home vs .600 or better teams. Utah is 6 of 8 under with 2 days rest and 8 of 11 under vs teams under .500. This game also fit a solid totals system based on road favorites of 5 or more that scored 110 or more as a road favorite last out, vs an opponent off a road favored win and cover. Look for this game to stay under. On Monday we have our 2nd Round Play of the year backed with a huge round 2 specific system headlining the Tournament card. NHL is on fire cashing again, we have another top system play up along with NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take Utah. and Chicago under the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2021)

Hump Day card led by the NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Year backed with a 100% System dating to 1995 and an Afternoon World cup qualifying Soccer parlay and NHL. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Wednesday is on the LA. Clippers at 8:45 eastern. The Clipper are playing well right now and have home loss revenge on the Spurs here tonight who come off an upset home loss to Charlotte. Looking at games this year  we see that home dogs that have a game tomorrow that failed to cover as a favorite have lost and failed to cover all 3 times this year losing by an average 20 points. The Spurs have failed cover 20 straight in home dog losses while the Clippers have covered in 11 of their 12 road favored wins. Look for the Clippers to serve up some home loss revenge. On Hump day in afternoon action we have a powerful Soccer parlay and we follow that with the 100% NBA Eastern Conference Total of the Year and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go with the LA. Clippers. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2021)

Thursday card has the N.I.T Play of the Month headlining along with an NBA Game of the Week and an NHL Power Play system. Comp play below.


The NHL comp play is on Tampa Bay at 8:30 eastern. The Lightning have owned Dallas winning the last 5 in the series outscoring them by a 15-4 margin with 3 shutouts in the process. Tampa is an incredible 44-10 in the 4 the game in 6 night scenario and have won 6 straight here and are 51-9 after scoring 2 or less goals. Dallas has lost 22 of 30 vs .600 or better opponents and 0-8 as a home dog. Tampa matches up well with Dallas. Look for another win. Take Tampa. On Thursday the National Invitational Tournament Game of the Month headlines in late action along with an NHL Ice Crusher system and the NBA Game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Play on the Lightning. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2021)

Saturday card is loaded with an Early 6* 29-2 Tournament system and Executive Level Tier 1 Tonight. There is a Perfect System NBA Game of the Week and NHL along with a Spring Season College football Platinum Supreme Total. Top play. N.I.T Comp play below.

The N.I.T College hoops play is on Miss. St at 3:00 eastern. Miss St is off a pair of tough wins over A-10 Teams in St. Louis and Richmond. Now they take on a Louisiana Tech team that just served up conference revenge in the Quarter Finals against Western Kentucky. The Bulldogs have played the tougher schedule and Tech lost their lone game this year vs an SEC Team. In fact Conference USA Teams are 0-3 ats in this round. With Miss St already having taken out a 1 and a 2 seed here we will back them to take down Tech today. On Saturday we have a Big Sweet 16 card with an Executive Level TIER 1 tonight and an Early 6* Top play with a 29-2 system. We have an never lost NBA System Game Of the Week and a 27-4 NHL Power System Side and another big Spring College football Platinum Supreme total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the N.I.T Comp play. Make it Miss St. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 28, 2021)

Sunday card has the NCAAB Tournament Total of the Year along with a huge 6* Side, a Spring Football TIER 1 Move, NBA and an NHL Power System Play and NASCAR Head to head driver play. Comp play below.

The NBA Play is on Phoenix at 1:00 eastern. The Suns have home loss revenge on Charlotte and have covered 8 straight on the road vs teams with winning home records, 4 of 4 on Sundays and 8 of 9 as a road favorite. Charlotte has failed to cover 5 of 6 vs winning teams and 7 of 10 off a spread win. Look for the Suns to scorch the Hornets today. On Sunday a huge card is up with the NCAAB Tournament Total of the Year and a Massive 6* Side. There is also an Executive level tier 1 spring football play, NASCAR Driver head to head play, NHL and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Phoenix. Rob V_ GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2021)

Monday card has the 6* 21-0 NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and a Triple System Elite 8 Power Play in NCAAB Tournament action Headline the card. NBA Total below.

The NBA Totals play is on the Over in the Memphis at Houston game at 8:10 eastern. The Game fits a solid 12-2 Over system based on the road dog win and 10+ point cover by Houston in Minnesota, vs an opponent off a road dog spread loss like Memphis. The Rockets are playing several younger players and are playing at a faster pave now. The Grizzlies have flown over 4 of 5 on the road and the last 4 after scoring 100 or more. Look for a higher scoring game tonight. Monday our Elite 8 Power system plays are up in college hoops and we have a Rare 21-0 Top Level 6 in the NBA, The Western Conf. Play of the Month. MLB Packs are up and ready as well. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Play Memphis and Houston over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 30, 2021)

Tuesday the 19-0 NCAAB 7* Tournament Game of the Year headlines the hoops card along with NHL. Soccer comp below.

The World cup Qualifier Comp Play is on the Over 2.5 goals in the Portugal vs Luxembourg match at 2:45 eastern. Portugal is a big favorite here and has much more quality all over the field. They have scored 12 goals in 4 meetings in this series, so it would be no surprise to see them get the over by themselves. Portugal should be more aggressive here after a disappointing game vs Serbia. Luxembourg will be in good spirits for this game as they are back home off a shocking win over Ireland. While they are getting better they are still projected to be at the bottom of the group. They likely find the net once here. Play this game over 2.5 goals. On Tuesday the 7* NCAAB Tournament Play of the Year Headlines out of a perfect tournament System dating to 1990. we also have a top play on the other Elite 8 game and a Powerful NHL Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and cash out. For the Soccer play. Go over 2.5 goals in the Portugal at Luxembourg game. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 1, 2021)

Opening Day MLB 2021 and we have 3 Big Game 1 specific power systems going one is 24-3 since 2004, 2 at night one on the day. We also have a 20-2 Ice Crusher System and NBA. MLB Comp play below with opening day System.
The Opening Day Comp Play is on Kansas City at 4:10 eastern. KC fits the nice Opening Day Specific system below which has a 12-2 record dating back to 2004 and basically plays on non division home favorites in this price range in opening games of the year. KC has had a solid Spring Training going 16-8 overall. They have B. Keller making the opening day start and he is 6-1 as a home favorite. He opposes Kyle Gibson who has lost 3 of 4 as a road dog dating back to last year. Look for KC to take the opener. On Thursday we have 3 More Opening Day Power System Plays one os 24-3. We also have a big 20-2 Ice crusher system and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we start the season big in bases. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Kansas City. Rob V- GC Sports
SU: 12-2
Apr 03, 2006 box Mon home Astros Roy Oswalt - R Marlins Dontrelle Willis - L 1-0 1 W -6.5 U 4-5 0-2 1-0 -170 7.5 9
Apr 01, 2007 box Sun home Cardinals Chris Carpenter - R Mets Tom Glavine - L 1-6 -5 L -0.5 U 10-12 1-0 0-5 -145 7.5 9
Mar 31, 2008 box Mon home Padres Jake Peavy - R Astros Roy Oswalt - R 4-0 4 W -2.5 U 14-4 0-0 4-0 -160 6.5 9
Apr 06, 2009 box Mon home Blue Jays Roy Halladay - R Tigers Justin Verlander - R 12-5 7 W 9.5 O 15-8 0-2 8-0 -155 7.5 9
Apr 07, 2009 box Tue home Giants Tim Lincecum - R Brewers Jeff Suppan - R 10-6 4 W 9.0 O 12-10 1-0 5-1 -165 7.0 9
Mar 31, 2011 box Thu home Yankees CC Sabathia - L Tigers Justin Verlander - R 6-3 3 W 1.0 O 5-6 1-1 3-1 -145 8.0 9
Apr 05, 2012 box Thu home Reds Johnny Cueto - R Marlins Mark Buehrle - L 4-0 4 W -3.5 U 10-3 1-1 4-0 -150 7.5 9
Apr 05, 2012 box Thu home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 1-0 2-0 -145 7.0 9
Apr 01, 2013 box Mon home Brewers Yovani Gallardo - R Rockies Jhoulys Chacin - R 5-4 1 W 1.0 O 8-12 0-0 1-2 -150 8.0 10+
Mar 31, 2014 box Mon home Marlins Jose Fernandez - R Rockies Jorge De La Rosa - L 10-1 9 W 4.5 O 14-6 0-0 9-0 -150 6.5 9
Apr 06, 2015 box Mon home Brewers Kyle Lohse - R Rockies Kyle Kendrick - R 0-10 -10 L 1.0 O 8-16 3-0 0-10 -150 9.0 9
Apr 04, 2016 box Mon home Reds Raisel Iglesias - R Phillies Jeremy Hellickson - R 6-2 4 W 0.0 P 6-6 0-2 4-1 -170 8.0 9
Apr 03, 2017 box Mon home Red Sox Rick Porcello - R Pirates Gerrit Cole - R 5-3 2 W -0.5 U 10-8 1-1 5-0 -155 8.5 9
Jul 24, 2020 box Fri home Reds Sonny Gray - R Tigers Matthew Boyd - L 7-1 6 W -0.5 U 9-3 0-0 6-0 -170 8.5 9
Apr 01, 2021 Thu home Royals Brad Keller - R Rangers Kyle Gibson - R -150


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2021)

Friday card has an MLB Hot Side from a 12-1 System Headlining along with a rare 6* NBA Court Crusher with a perfect System and 18-1 Angle. There is also another BIG NHL Scheduling System. MLB Early play below.


The MLB Comp play is on the Boston RedSox at 2:10 eastern. Boston fits an exclusive opening day home favorite system that is 11-0 with every win by more than 1 run. as seen below. Eovaldi makes the start for the Sox and he was solid against mostly their starting lineup going nearly innings allowing no runs on 4 hits a little over a week ago. Means for Baltimore was hit hard allowing 5 runs in 3 innings a few days ago ballooning his Spring Era over 7. Eovaldi has won his last 3 starts vs the Orioles and has feasted on them with his teams winning 7 of 8 games. Meanwhile Means has lost 10 of 13 as a road dog. Look for Boston to take the home opener. On Friday we have a Hot Side in MLB Tonight with an Early season Power system, along with a 6* NBA Court Crusher with an 18-1 Angle as well as another big NHL Scheduling scenario System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now as we coast into Final 4 weekend. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Redsox. Rob V- GC Sports



SU:11-0- Opening day home favorites system



Apr 02, 2007boxMonhomeMarinersFelix Hernandez - RAthleticsDan Haren - R4-04W-4.5U4-41-24-0-1258.59
Apr 07, 2009boxTuehomeRed SoxJosh Beckett - RRaysJames Shields - R5-32W-0.5U9-30-04-0-1558.59
Apr 04, 2010boxSunhomeRed SoxJosh Beckett - RYankeesCC Sabathia - L9-72W7.0O12-120-12-4-1159.09
Apr 05, 2010boxMonhomeDiamondbacksDan Haren - RPadresJon Garland - R6-33W1.0O8-50-26-0-1908.09
Apr 03, 2017boxMonhomeAstrosDallas Keuchel - LMarinersFelix Hernandez - R3-03W-5.5U6-30-13-0-1508.59
Apr 03, 2017boxMonhomeTwinsErvin Santana - RRoyalsDanny Duffy - L7-16W0.0P8-30-06-1-1108.09
Mar 28, 2019boxThuhomePhilliesAaron Nola - RBravesJulio Teheran - R10-46W6.0O7-70-27-0-1858.09
Mar 28, 2019boxThuhomeRedsLuis Castillo - RPiratesJameson Taillon - R5-32W-0.5U7-50-13-1-1208.59
Mar 28, 2019boxThuhomeRoyalsBrad Keller - RWhite SoxCarlos Rodon - L5-32W-0.5U5-40-35-0-1158.59
Jul 24, 2020boxFrihomeCubsKyle Hendricks - RBrewersBrandon Woodruff - R3-03W-5.5U5-30-13-0-1158.59
Jul 24, 2020boxFrihomePadresChris Paddack - RDiamondbacksMadison Bumgarner - L7-25W1.0O8-70-06-0-1458.09


*Apr 02, 2021ThuhomeRed SoxNathan Eovaldi - ROriolesJohn Means*


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2021)

Saturday card has our Double Perfect FINAL 4 Play of the Year, 3 Big MLB power System plays from Early season Systems, the 100% NBA Non conf. Game of the Month, 28-5 NHL and a TIER 1 Spring Football play. NBA Comp total below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Over 239 in the Milwaukee at Sacramento game at 9:00 eastern. These 2 have flown over an incredible 16 straight times. Both are playing with no rest tonight. The Bucks are 5 of 6 over as a favorite, 20 of 27 vs losing teams and 8 of the last 11 over. The Kings are 8 of 8 over vs winning teams, 5 of 6 with no rest and 16 of 22 over here at home. Look for a fast pace with very little defense here. Play the Over. On Saturday the 2x perfect Final 4 Play of the Year headlines along with 3 MLB Early Season System plays, the NBA Non Conf. Game of the Month, an Executive Level TIER 1 Spring Football Play, 28-5 NHL and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Take Milwaukee and Sacramento over the total. Ron V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 5, 2021)

Monday card has a Double Perfect 6* NCAAB National Championship play, a Powerful MLB Card with 3 plays including a 24-3 Blowout and a 5* Ice crusher system. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NYY on the run line at -1.5 at 6:35 eastern. NY lost 2 of 3 here to Toronto while Baltimore swept Boston on the road. That sweep puts them in a tough spot as game 4 road dogs off a 3 game road sweep are 0-6 dating to 2004. The Orioles have lost 10 straight here and  have lost the last 5 with Lopez on the road. Montgomery for NY has won 7 of 9 at home. Look for the Yankees to coast to a multiple run win. On Monday a powerful card is up with a rare 6* Double perfect NCAAB Championship Power system Play, 3 MLB Early season Power system plays and a perfect system Ice crusher. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Take NY on the Run line at -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2021)

NBA 100% Western Conf. GAME Of the Year Headlines Hump day, along with MLB and Champions League Soccer. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Minnesota at 1:10 eastern. The Twins look to bounce back off the extra inning loss yesterday and they fit a nice 33-10 system that plays on road favorites in this range off a 1 run favored loss vs an opponent off a 1 run home dog win scoring 4 or less runs on 10+ hits. The Twins 5-0 vs leftys, 6-1 in game 3 of a series and have won 40 of 58 vs Detroit. The Tigers are 22-66 as a home dog and 15-46 off a win. They have Boyd going and have lost 9 of 12 when he is a home dog. Maeda for the Twins was solid with a 0.49 spring Training Era. Look for the Twins to win. On Wednesday we have our NBA Western Conf. Game of the Year backed with a perfect Database system. There is Champions League Soccer and Powerful early season MLB Systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Make it Minnesota.  Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2021)

Thursday card has the 100% A.L. Central Game of the Month, a 28-3 Top Play Power System and a 6* 100% NBA Total with a 13-0 Totals angle. MLB Comp play below

On Thursday the MLB Comp play is on Boston at 3:05 eastern. The Redsox will be looking for some revenge after last weekends home sweep by Baltimore. Boston has won 21 of 27 here in Baltimore and they fit a nice 44-16 league wide system pertaining to road favorites at 140 or more off a home favored win scoring 5 or more runs vs an opponent that was a road dog of 140 or more last night. The Sox have won 25 of 36 on Thursdays the last few years.Baltimore has lost 24 of 33 at home off a 7+ day road trip. Harvey goes for the O/s and Boston will thrive seeing him a 2nd time in a week. The Sox counter with E-Rod who has won 10 of 12 on the road and is 7-0 vs Baltimore. This is his first start. With Harvey on an 0-6 run as a home dog. We will back Boston. On Thursday we have a Perfect System A.L. Central Game of the Month going early in MLB, in the NBA a 6* NBA Top level Perfect Totals System with a 13-0 angle. The NHL 5* Ice Crusher with a 28-3 scheduling system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Get on now as we continue to cash. For the Comp play. Go with the Bosox. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2021)

Saturday card has the MLB Game of the Month an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA, The Spring College Football Platinum Supreme move and a rare 6* NHL Blowout. Comp Play bellow

The MLB Comp play is on the Under 8.5 runs in the NYY at Tampa Bay game at 1:10 eastern. Tampa doubled up NY On Friday 10-5. That win sets up a nice totals system that plays under for road favorites in this range that are off a road favored 5+ run loss despite scoring 5 or more runs vs an opponent scoring 10 or more runs as a home dog. These games are 15-5 under long term. Tampa has Archer going and he opposes German who has gone under in 3 straight road starts, NY has flown under 7 of 8 as a favorite, 5 of 6 on Saturdays and 7 of 8 in divisional play. Look for this game to stay under. Huge card up today. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp play, Go Under Tampa vs NYY. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2021)

Huge Sunday Card has the East Division NHL Play of the Year, ESPN Sunday night baseball, NBA Eastern Conf. 100% System Play of the Month and more. NBA Comp below


The NBA Comp play is on the Over 227 in the New Orleans at Cleveland game at 7:10 eastern. This game fits an 85% over system dating to 1995 for rested road favorites that covered by 10 or more as a home dog of 5 or more like the Pelicans, vs an opponent like Cleveland that failed to cover as a home dog. The Cavs have gone over 5 of 6 as a home dog and 6 of 8 vs losing teams. New Orleans has flown over 9 straight vs .400 or less, 6 of 7 as a road favorite and 21 of 29 with 1 day of rest. Look for this game to fly over the total. On Sunday a Powerful card is up with Top April specific MLB Systems, including the ESPN Sunday nighter, the NHL East Division Play of the Year, the NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month and soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go Over New Orleans and Cleveland. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2021)

Massive Monday card has a NBA Platinum Supreme Total, the NHL Game of the Week and a 4 game MLB Card featuring the N.L. East total of the Month, plus 29-2, 74-12 and 29-2 Power System Plays. 17-2 All sports run. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the over in the Boston at Minnesota game at 2:10 eastern. Hap makes his 2nd start after going 4 innings vs Detroit as he had a delayed start to Spring training and is working his way up in innings. Perez goes for the Bosox and he has pitched over in 5 straight starts. Boston has gone over 25 of 35 vs winning teams, 5 of 6 in game 1 of a series and 5 of 5 over as a dog. The Twins are 4 of 5 over in game 1 of a series and are averaging 6 runs per game at home. In fact going as far back as 2004. Road teams off a road favored win at -140 or more scoring 10 or more runs are 11 of 12 over vs an opponent like the Twins that lost as a home favorite by 2 or more runs. Look for this game to sail over the 9 run total. On Monday a huge card is up with NBA, NHL and 4 MLB Power System Plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on.  Play the Over in the Boston Minnesota game as the comp Play.  Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 13, 2021)

Tuesday card has a rare 6* MLB Top Level play, the NHL 2X Perfect Totals System and NBA + Champions League Soccer.
MLB comp play for Tuesday is on Minnesota. Game 966 at 2:10 eastern. This game was ppd on Monday and still fits the nasty system that is 2-29 playing against league road dogs like Boston. Happ for the Twins has solid numbers against Boston winning his last 6 team starts and has a career 2.80 Era against them and he is 9-2 in April starts. Perez for Boston has lost 6 of 8 road April starts and has lost all 3 starts vs Minnesota. The Twins are 38-18 as a home favorite and are averaging 6 runs per game at home. Provided this is the pitching matchup we will Make it Minnesota today. Rob V- GC Sports.
SU:2-29
Apr 10, 2008boxThuawayOriolesSteve Trachsel - RRangersKevin Millwood - R1-3-2L-6.0U3-62-20-215010.09
Apr 24, 2008boxThuawayCubsJason Marquis - RRockiesAaron Cook - R2-4-2L-3.5U4-101-00-21359.59
May 12, 2008boxMonawayMarlinsBurke Badenhop - RRedsAaron Harang - R7-8-1L6.0O9-101-13-41559.09
May 23, 2008boxFriawayRed SoxTim Wakefield - RAthleticsRich Harden - R3-8-5L3.0O6-80-10-71358.09
Jul 07, 2008boxMonawayTwinsScott Baker - RRed SoxDaisuke Matsuzaka - R0-1-1L-8.0U6-70-00-11609.09
Apr 15, 2009boxWedawayPadresKevin Correia - RMetsOliver Perez - L2-7-5L-0.5U6-71-10-61659.59
Aug 18, 2009boxTueawayCardinalsMitchell Boggs - RDodgersChad Billingsley - R3-7-4L1.5O5-140-00-51708.59
Oct 16, 2009boxFriawayAngelsJohn Lackey - RYankeesCC Sabathia - L1-4-3L-3.5U4-103-00-31608.59
Jun 04, 2010boxFriawayBravesKenshin Kawakami - RDodgersClayton Kershaw - L4-5-1L1.5O6-100-10-41457.59
Aug 20, 2010boxFriawayPadresWade LeBlanc - ?BrewersYovani Gallardo - R6-10-4L8.0O7-150-03-41358.09
Apr 12, 2011boxTueawayIndiansFausto Carmona - RAngelsDan Haren - R0-2-2L-5.0U1-40-10-21557.09
May 04, 2011boxWedawayIndiansJosh Tomlin - RAthleticsTrevor Cahill - R1-3-2L-3.0U7-41-00-21357.09
Aug 07, 2011boxSunawayPhilliesRoy Oswalt - RGiantsTim Lincecum - R1-3-2L-2.5U8-130-11-21306.59
Apr 22, 2012boxSunawayBravesRandall Delgado - RDiamondbacksIan Kennedy - R4-6-2L1.0O10-70-01-41309.09
Apr 28, 2012boxSatawayRaysJeff Niemann - RRangersColby Lewis - R2-7-5L-0.5U5-82-00-61559.59
Oct 06, 2012boxSatawayAthleticsJarrod Parker - RTigersJustin Verlander - R1-3-2L-3.5U4-71-01-21707.59
May 13, 2013boxMonawayYankeesDavid Phelps - RIndiansJustin Masterson - R0-1-1L-7.0U4-50-00-11358.09
Jul 04, 2015boxSatawayAstrosCollin McHugh - RRed SoxClay Buchholz - R1-6-5L-1.5U6-112-00-61408.59
Apr 16, 2016boxSatawayWhite SoxJohn Danks - LRaysErasmo Ramirez - R2-7-5L1.0O7-100-00-51358.09
Apr 23, 2016boxSatawayAthleticsChris Bassitt - RBlue JaysJA Happ - L3-9-6L3.5O7-131-01-61578.59
Apr 28, 2016boxThuawayWhite SoxJohn Danks - LOriolesTyler Wilson - R2-10-8L3.5O10-151-02-81308.59
May 02, 2016boxMonawayPhilliesJeremy Hellickson - RCardinalsAdam Wainwright - R3-10-7L5.5O8-141-03-71587.59
May 21, 2016boxSatawayIndiansTrevor Bauer - RRed SoxJoe Kelly - R1-9-8L0.5O2-130-20-91309.59
Apr 24, 2017boxMonawayNationalsJacob Turner - RRockiesTyler Anderson - L4-8-4L0.0P8-140-03-414012.09
Jun 09, 2017boxFriawayRockiesGerman Marquez - RCubsMike Montgomery - L5-32W-0.5U10-32-12-21378.59
Jun 11, 2017boxSunawayRockiesAntonio Senzatela - RCubsJake Arrieta - R5-7-2L0.5O8-120-00-419011.59
Apr 30, 2018boxMonawayYankeesSonny Gray - RAstrosCharlie Morton - R1-2-1L-6.5U3-50-00-21509.59
May 02, 2019boxThuawayCardinalsDakota Hudson - RNationalsStephen Strasburg - R1-2-1L-5.5U9-52-01-11428.59
Jul 16, 2019boxTueawayBravesBryse Wilson - RBrewersBrandon Woodruff - R1-13-12L4.5O5-130-00-121659.59
Oct 03, 2019boxThuawayNationalsPatrick Corbin - LDodgersWalker Buehler - R0-6-6L-1.0U2-72-00-61607.09
Oct 12, 2020boxMonawayBravesMax Fried - LDodgersWalker Buehler - R5-14W-2.0U8-40-04-01308.09
Apr 13, 2021boxMonawayRed SoxMartin Perez - LTwinsJA Happ - L1359.5


----------



## golden contender (Apr 15, 2021)

Thursday card has the 2021 NHL Triple perfect Total of the year, a Perfect System MLB Diamond cutter Blowout system and an NBA Play with a 43-1 series Indicator along wit Europa League Soccer. NBA Comp play below.



The NBA Comp play is on Boston at 10:10 eastern. The Celtics have covered the last 4 in the series and the last 5 overall on the road as well as 4 of 5 with 1 day of rest. Tonight they fit a powerful 88% League Wide system that plays on rested road favorites with a total of 210 or more if both teams covered the spread on the road and both were -3 to +3 in those games. The lakers have failed to cover 8 of 9 as a non conference home dog and 5 of 6 off a win. Look for Boston to get the cover. On Thursday we have a card you wont want to miss with the 2021 NHL Total of the year, a Bib MLB TOP play Diamond Cutter blowout System and an NBA Side with a 43-1 Indicator. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the NBA Comp play. Play on the Celtics. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2021)

Saturday huge card has our College Football Spring League Game of the Year, a Rare 6* NHL Top level System Play, a Perfect System Revenge play and a Powerful MLB Card led by a Platinum Supreme. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on Carolina at 7:00 eastern. The Hurricanes have owned the Predators winning 13 of the last 14. They are 7-0 vs winning teams with the favorite on a 5-0 run in this series. The Canes have cashed 16 of 23 on Saturdays and 18 of 24 after allowing 2 or less goals. Nashville has lost 12 of 15 vs winning teams. Look for Carolina to take another from Nashville here tonight. On Saturday the Spring College Football Play of the Year is up along with a 6* NHL Top play, an MLB Platinum Supreme move and a Perfect System NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Carolina. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2021)

Sunday card has a rare 6* NBA Perfect System Side, top level Soccer and an MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Headlining. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play for Sunday is on New Orleans at 1:10 eastern. The Pelicans are in off the upset loss to Washington and take on a Knicks team off a huge upset win in Dallas. That win sets up a solid bounce system that goes against home teams with rest and a 210 or higher total that covered by 10 or more as a road dog of 5 or more vs an opponent that failed to cover a a road favorite. Look for The Pelicans to get the Knicks in a up tempo game here and get the cover. On Sunday we have a huge MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Headlining along with a 6* Rare NBA Perfect system side and a Top Level Soccer play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and end the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Play on the Pelicans plus the points. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2021)

Monday card has 2 big NBA Perfect system totals, one Is the Top Rated Game Of The Month, there is also the NHL West Division game of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card with a perfect system dog. Sunday card goes 4-1. NBA Comp play below.


The NBA Comp play is on Miami at 8:10 eastern. The Heat pulled off a big win here over Brooklyn and now has Houston coming in off a road win over Orlando. Home favorites with no rest and a total that is more than 200 are 11-1 to the spread since 1995 if they covered as a home dog and are taking on a team off a road game. The Rockets are 0-5 ats off a win look for the Heat to hammer Houston here tonight. On Monday a Powerful MLB Card is up with a perfect system dog. In the NHL we have the West Division Play of the month and a Pair of Undefeated NBA Totals system plays, one is the top rated Total of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we start the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Miami. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2021)

Tuesday card has a Rare 17-0 7* NHL System Side a 6* MLB Dominator System, the German Bundlesiga Soccer Total of the year in Afternoon action and the NBA Total of the Week. Comp play below.

The Tuesday comp play in English Premier league action is on Chelsea at 3;00 eastern. The Blue welcomes in relegation bound Brighton here today. They should be motivated for this one after back to back home losses first an Upset in league play to West Brom then the other day to FC Porto in the 2nd leg of the Champions League. A win here will move Chelsea from 5th in the league standings to 3rd. Brighton is fighting hard and not paying terrible but do not possess the same quality and they have lost 6 of 7 to Chelsea with one draw. Here at home Chelsea is 3-0 vs Brighton with all 3 clean sheet wins. Look for Chelsea to win in full time. On Tuesday a huge card is up with a Rare 7* In NHL Action, the German Soccer league Total of the Year, the NBA Total of the week and a Huge MLB 6* Blowout System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the Comp play. Go with Chelsea. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 22, 2021)

On Thursday the 23-0 National League Game of the Month headlines along with a TOP Level Swiss Super league Soccer play and a big 5* NBA Total. NHL Comp play below.
The NHL Comp play is on the Under 5.5 goals in the Boston and Buffalo game at 7:10 eastern. These two have gone under all 8 times in the series with Boston winning every game as a heavy favorite. In fact the Bruins have stayed under in 10 of 13 off a win, 7 of 9 on the road and 16 of 21 when favored. The Sabres have gone under 10 of 14 as a home dog and 4 of 5 vs a winning team. They have struggled to score against Boston and are likely looking at another low scoring loss. On Thursday a big card is up with a Top level Swiss Super league Soccer play in the afternoon, then the 23-0 National League Game of the Month and a Big 5* NBA Totals System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with the under in the Boston at Buffalo game. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 24, 2021)

Saturday card has the Round 1 FCS College Football Play of the Year, a TOP Level Soccer, Executive Level TIER 1 NBA and a Platinum Supreme move headlining the MLB Card. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Saturday is on Vancouver at 10:10 eastern. The Canucks fit a 2021 scheduling system we use that pertains to certain teams with right back revenge. Ottawa won 3-0 here the other night but have dropped 41 of 59 off a win and 15 of 22 on Saturdays. The Canucks are 4-1 off a 3+ goal loss and have won 5 of 8 as a favorite. Prior to the loss to Ottawa the Cancuks had won the prior 5 in the series. Look for them to get back on track tonight. On Saturday a huge card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA, an MLB Platinum Supreme, FCS College Football Play of the Year in round 1 action and a top level Soccer play going early. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Vancouver. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 25, 2021)

Sunday NBA Platinum Supreme + MLB Total of the Week, Top Level Soccer and ESPN Sunday night Baseball headline.

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the NY. Mets at 1:10 eastern. The Mets fit a nice 17-3 system based on home favorites off a 5+ run home favored loss with a total of 8 or less if they scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits and played error free ball. NY has the pitching advantage with T. Walker who has a 3.21 era over Corbin who has struggled with a 10.95 era thus far. Washington has lost 6 of 8 on Sundays and 6 of 8 after scoring 5 or more runs. The Mets have won 9 of 13 here in the series and 4 of 5 vs a team that scored 5 or more runs. For the MLB Comp. Play on the Mets. Rob- V GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 28, 2021)

Hump day card has an exclusive MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Play headlining the MLB Card along with the NBA Non Conference TOTAL OF the Month in NBA. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play for Wednesday is on the Under in the Vancouver at Ottawa game at 5:40 eastern. The total has dipped but you may still see a few places at 6. The Canucks have gone under 4 straight as a favorite, 8 of 9 vs teams under .500, 6 of 7 after scoring 2 or less and 10 of 12 with 1 day of rest. The Senators have gone under the last 6 after allowing 2 or less, 8 of 9 vs a losing team, 12 of 15 as a dog and 15 of 19 at home. In the series the last 6 have gone under with a push sprinkled in. Play this one under at 5.5 or 6. On Wednesday a huge MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Move is up along with an NBA Non Conference Total Of The Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook toJump on now as we Continue to cash. For the NHL Comp play. Go under Vancouver and Ottawa. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 29, 2021)

Thursday card has the Europa League Play of the Year in Soccer, the NBA Total of the Week along with an MLB Platinum Supreme and NHL. Comp Play below


The NBA Comp Play for Thursday is on Dallas at 7:05 eastern. The Mavericks have covered the last 3 here and the Pistons are 0-3 ats as a home dog off a home dog spread win which ties in with a solid 83% long term NBA Road warrior system pertaining to rested road favorites that scored 110 or more and covered as a road dog, vs an opponent that covered by 10 or more as a home do like Detroit. The Pistons come in off a nice 14 point home dog win while Dallas is off a 30 point blowout win at Golden St. Look for the Mavs to take down Detroit tonight. On Thursday a Powerful card is up with the Europa League Soccer Play of the Year, the NBA Total of the Week, The MLB Platinum Supreme Move and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp. Play on Dallas. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2021)

Sunday card has a 5* NBA Game of the Week and a 5* MLB Blowout from a 40-3 last game of a series system. FCS Platinum Supreme College Football Comp play below.

The Sunday MLB Comp play is on the Under 9 runs in the Boston at Texas game at 2:35 eastern. Texas has gone under in 5 of 6 vs the A.L. East and 4 of 5 as a home dog. Boston has gone under 5 of 6 on the road . The game fits a nice system that has gone under in 30 of 42 occurrences since 2004 for road favorites of 140 or more that are off a -140 or higher 2+ run road favored loss while scoring 5+ runs vs a team off a 2+ run home dog win. Nice pitching match here with Richards and Foltynewicz. Look for the game to stay under the total. Rob V- GC.


----------



## golden contender (May 3, 2021)

Monday card has a TOP 6* Double Perfect Parlay in MLB and NHL Along with a 22-1 MLB Totals System, NBA and an Afternoon Soccer Play. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play for Monday is on Winnipeg at 7:00 eastern. The Jets have been grounded losing 6 straight. So one might wonder how road favorites would do off 6 losses. These road favorites are 17-8 long term and 4-1 vs a team like Ottawa that is off a road loss. The favorite in this series has won 8 of 10 and the Jets are 5-1 with 2 days rest and have won 6 of 8 as a road favorite. The Senators have dropped 21 of 28 vs a team that allowed 5 or more goals and 30 of 44 after scoring 2 or less. Look for their Jets to snap their losing streak. On Monday a massive Double Perfect MLB and NHL Parlay headlines along with a 22-1 MLB Totals System NBA and a An Afternoon Soccer Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we start the week off fast. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Winnipeg. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2021)

Hump Day Card has the 23-0 NBA Non Conference Total Of The Year, an MLB Platinum Supreme Move. the Early Soccer Champions League Total of the Month and the NHL Power System Game of the Month

The NBA Comp Play for Wednesday is on the Under in the Memphis at Minnesota game . These two have stayed under in 5 of 6 here in Minnesota and 236 is a bit high here. In fact since 1995 home teams with 3+ days rest are 13 of 16 under off a home dog loss with a total that is 210 or more vs an opponent off a home spread loss like Memphis. The Grizzlies have gone under in 6 of 7 on the road off a spread loss of 10 or more at home. The Wolves have gone under the last 4 vs a team that just allowed 100 or more. Look for this game to stay under the total. On Wednesday a Huge card is up and led by the 23-0 NBA Non Conference Total of the Year, an MLB Platinum Supreme Move, the NHL Game of the month and Champions League Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out on Hump day. For the NBA Play. Play Under Memphis and Minnesota. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 6, 2021)

Thursday card has an NBA Executive Level TIER 1 Side, and MLB Early 11-0 Power system play long with the NHL Total of the Month. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Thursday is on Miami at 6:40 eastern. Miami is off a blowout win over Arizona last night and that sets them up in a powerful 51-19 system dating to 2004 for home favorites off a 5+ run home favored win with 10+ hits vs an opponent that had 2 or less runs on 5+ hits in a 5+ run loss if both teams played error free ball. Miami is in last place in the N.L. East despite having the best run differential in the division at +18. They have won 4 of 5 here vs Arizona who has lost 14 of 18 in game 3 of a series and 20 of 27 when the total is 7 to 8.5. Bumgarner has pitched better of late but has a 5.38 season Era. We will back Lopez and Miami here. On Thursday an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA Headlines, along with a 11-0 Day time Dominator system and the NHL Total of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Make it Miami. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2021)

Friday card has Platinum Supreme Soccer Play, a 6* MLB Dominator System and the NBA Friday night Hot side headlining. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Friday is on San Diego at 9:40 eastern. The Padres fit a nice MLB League Wide system here that has won 9 of 10 since 2004 playing on road favorites with a total of 8 or less that are off a -140 or higher home favored win and now facing a team like SF that comes in off a road loss despite scoring 5 or more runs. The Padres are 13-3 on Fridays and have won 4 of 5 vs a winning team and 7 of 10 as a road favorite, Snell has been Superb outside of 1 bad start. Overall hes better than SF Righty Desclafani. The Giants have lost 14 of 19 vs a winning team and 13 of 18 in the series including 6 of 8 here at home. Look for the Padres to take the Opener. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 8, 2021)

Saturday the 7* NBA Game Of The Year headlining along with the College Football FCS Semifinal, NHL Last home game Double system play and a Powerful MLB Card. Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp Play is on Washington at 1:00 eastern. The Nationals are off a big blowout win here last night dropping the Yankees back to .500. In fact home favorites with a total of 8 or less that lost by 5 or more runs as a home favorite and scored 4 or less runs with 3+ errors are 0-6 since 2004 vs an opponent that scored 10+ runs and had no errors in a road dog win.. The Nationals are 5-1 on Saturday and have won 16 of 21 on the road v winning interleague home teams the last few years. Scherzer has better numbers than Kluber. Look for Washington to win. On Saturday the 7* NBA Game of the Year headlines a huge card with a big MLB Power system pack, a Last home game Double system side in the NHL and College Football FCS Semifinal Platinum Supreme play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Washington. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 9, 2021)

Sunday card has an Executive Level tier 1` NBA, MLB 96% Blowout system, Early Top Soccer and ESPN Sunday night MLB. 7* NBA Goy $$ on Saturday along with TOP MLB and NHL. Mothers Day Comp play below.

On Mothers Day Sunday the NBA Comp play is on the Over in the Chicago at Detroit game at 8:00 eastern. Look for a higher scoring game here as the Bulls have gone over 4 straight as a road favorite and Detroit is home with no rest and just playing for draft position now. In fact home dogs with no rest that failed to cover last night as a road dog of 5 or more, vs an opponent like the Bulls that covered by 7 or more as a home dog are 11 of 12 to the over the past few seasons. We went against the Pistons last night with the Sixers as our top NBA play, now we will back them to play over in this game tonight with Chicago. On Sunday a powerful weekending card is up with an NBA Executive Level TIER 1 Side, a BIG MLB Card with our last game of a series systems, and a Sunday night ESPN MLB Play. We also have top level soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Play Chicago and Detroit Over the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 11, 2021)

Tuesday card has the NHL 2nd half game of the year, NBA Total of the Month with a 100% Totals System, an MLB 5* Perfect System Diamond Cutter. Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play for Tuesday is on the Over on the Oakland at Boston game at 7:10 eastern. This game fits a nice system that has gone over 10 of 12 times in game 1 of a series for home favorites like Boston that are off a road favored loss by 2 or more runs and  scored 2 or less runs vs an opponent like Oakland off a home favored loss that scored 4 or less runs on 5+ hits. These games average 11 runs per game. Boston has gone over 6 of 7 as a home favorite and 15 of 20 at home vs a winning team. Oakland is 5 of 6 over with rest. In the series 9 of 13 here have flown over. Eovaldi for Boston has a pedestrian like 4.62 era on the season. Bassitt is at 3.70. . Look for this game to play over the total.  On Tuesday the NHL 2nd half Game of the Year headlines along with the NBA Total of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card with a 16-0 Dominator system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Comp Play we will back Boston and Oakland over the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2021)

Wednesday MLB Card headlined with a Platinum Supreme Top Play, the NBA Eastern conf. Game Of The Month and an NHL 6* Rare System Play. Tuesday cad goes 6-0. Comp play below.


The NHL Comp Play for Wednesday is on the Vegas Knights at 9:00 eastern. Vegas is off a loss and have bounced back to win 4 straight in this situation. They are 8-0 vs San Jose and 5-0 after scoring 2 or less goals as well as 4-0 on Wednesdays and 8-2 in a 4th game in 6 night situation. San Jose has lost 13 of 16 and is 0-6 vs a team that scored 2 or less while dropping 18 of 26 vs a team that allowed 5 or more goals. With the Favorite on a 16-5 in in this series we will back Vegas. Big Wednesday card up off a 6-0 Tuesday, with an MLB Platinum Supreme Top play, NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month and a 6* Rare NHL System Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on.. For the comp play. Go with Vegas. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 13, 2021)

Thursday Card has an MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Side and a Rare 6* NBA Perfect System Court Crusher Headlining. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Atlanta Hawks at 7:40 eastern. The Hawks took another tight one here from Washington last night and are now laying doubles to a Miserable Magic team. At first glance the 12-13 points seem lime a lot with an unrested home team. However when we summon the Database we see that home favorites of 10 or more that are off a home game vs a team that scored 100 or more have covered 11 of 12 this year and win by an average 20 points per game. The Hawks have covered 21 of 30 at home and 7 of 9 vs .400 or less opponents. The Magic have failed to cover 8 of 11 with 1 day of rest. Look for Atlanta to get the cover. On Thursday a Powerful card is up with an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 headlining Bases and a Rare 6* Top play Rating in the NBA with a Perfect System dating to 1995. NBA on an 8-2 run and MLB Top play cashed again last night. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Atlanta. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 15, 2021)

Saturday card has the 2nd Half NBA Game Of The Year with a 100% Late season System, an MLB Platinum Supreme headlining Bases and a rare 6* College Football Spring FCS Championship Play and the Preakness Stakes.


The NHL Comp Play is on the Over 6 goals in the Game 1 Matchup between Vancouver and Edmonton at 3:10 eastern. Expect another up tempo fast paced game today as these 2 have gone over the last 5 here in Edmonton with each game netting 7 or more goals. In The Oilers have flown over in the last 4 overall. The Canucks have gone over in 4 of 5 with 1 day of rest and 3 of 4 after allowing 2 or less goals. Look for this game to go Over today. On Saturday a Huge card is up with an MLB Platinum Supreme headlining MLB Card. The NBA 2nd Half Game of the Year backed with a Rare Never lost Late season System dating to 1995. The 6* FCS Spring College Football Championship along with Top Level Soccer and the Preakness Stakes Analysis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp Play Go Over 6 goals, Vancouver and Edmonton. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 16, 2021)

Sunday card has our Perfect System Last home game TOP play tonight, along with the ESPN Sunday night Play of the Month and Round 1 NHL Rare 6* Release. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA play for Sunday is on the Under in the Memphis at Golden St game at 3:40 eastern. In what looks like the most competitive game of the day here with a pair of teams both with a 38-33 record. These 2 have gone under in 5 straight with 224 or less points in each game. Golden St has gone under in 4 of 5 on Sundays and 16 of 21 vs a winning team. Memphis has gone under the last 5 vs a team that allowed 100 or more, 20 of 27 on Sundays and 15 of 22 vs a winning team. With the Winner taking the 8 seed. Look for a competitive game that plays under the total. On Sunday a Powerful card is up with a Rare 6* NHL Game 1 Playoff System, the Perfect System Last home game play tonight in the NBA and the ESPN Sunday night MLB Playoff the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NBA Comp play. Go with the Under in the Memphis at Golden St game. Rob V- GC


----------



## golden contender (May 18, 2021)

On Tuesday the Perfect System NBA Play in side headlines NBA along with the NHL Playoff Central Division Double System side in the Sunshine state. There is also a Powerful MLB Card up with a 6* BLOWOUT. Comp play below

The MLB Comp play for Tuesday is to play over 8.5 runs in the Houston at Oakland game at 9:40 eastern. The Game fits a nice scoring system that has cashed 10 of 13 times to the over since 2004 pertaining to home teams off a road win and road teams off a home win. In the series 7 of 9 have gone over. The Astros are 4 of 4 over vs winning teams,6 of 7 as a road dog and 4 of 4 vs a lefty. Oakland has flown over 4 of 5 at home vs a righty and 7 of 8 vs a team that scored 5 or more runs. They will be seeing Javier for Houston a 3rd time already this season as he comes in off his longest outing this far this year going 7 innings last out. He will be opposed by Oakland Lefty S. Manea who has a pedestrian like 4.40 era on the year. Look for this one to play over. On Tuesday a powerful card is up with the Double System NHL Central Playoff Game of the Month and an Undefeated NBA Perfect System Play in side. There is also a Powerful MLB Cared up led by a Rare 6* BLOWOUT. Top play on the Whitesox won easy on Monday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play Houston and Oakland over the the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2021)

Hump day Card led by the MLB Platinum Supreme Top play, NBA Perfect System Total of the Month, NHL North Play of the Year in Playoff action and a TOP Level English Premiere League play in Afternoon action. MLB Comp Play below


The MLB Comp Play is on Boston at 7:10 eastern. The Sox are a nice dog here tonight and are 5-0 on the road this year after facing a lefty the night before. Richards has better numbers than Stripling who sports an Era near 6 runs per game. Boston is 10-2 as a dog, and has won 10 of 13 vs Division opponents. When taking on a winning team they have won 6 of 7 on the road and have won 21 of 29 away when facing Toronto. Look for a Boston bounce back. On Wednesday a powerful card is up in bases with an MLB Platinum Supreme play, an NBA Total of the Month and NHL North Division Play of the Year. In Soccer we have our highest rated English Premier League Play. MLB Top play on The Bluejays cashed out. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with Boston. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 20, 2021)

Thursday card has a 5* Triple Perfect NBA Play in System, the NHL Game of the week and MLB Top play. MLB 3-0 on Wednesday. NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 6:40 eastern. The Lightning fit the 7-0 Short Sample system below that pertains to round 1 home favorites off a road win, and a prior road favored win, vs an opponent off a home favored loss. Florida closed as the favorite on Tuesday. Historically game 3 home teams in this round are just 16-22 after taking the first tow on the road,. However this system shows the home team tends to win in this sequence. Tampa has won 19 of 26 here and 6 of 7 as a playoff favorite. Florida is 1-8 as a playoff dog and was swept both previous times when losing the first two in a series. The Panthers have lost 24 of 34 vs winning teams. These two are very close statistically and Florida knows they lose here and the series is over which is the only thing keeping this from hitting Tampa a bit harder. On Thursday a 5* Triple Perfect NBA Play in Power System headlines along with the NHL Game of the week and another TOP MLB Play. Bases 3-0 on Wednesday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook To Jump on now and cash out. For the Comp play. Lay it with the Lightning. Rob V- GC Sports

SU: 7-0


May 20, 2021Thursday2020Lightning Panthers home-150 5.5


----------



## golden contender (May 21, 2021)

*Friday card led by the 22-0 Friday night Hot Side in MLB. The NHL Total of the Month with 94% totals system and the NBA Total of the Week
*
The NHL Comp Play for Friday is on Edmonton at 9:10 eastern. As seen below teams like Winnipeg that take game 1 on the road are a lousy 39-70 all time in game 2. Edmonton also fits a secondary system that has hit over 80% long term. The Oilers had won 6 of the last 7 in the series and Winnipeg has lost 6 of 7 with 1 day of rest and are a dismal 3-9 vs winning opponents. Look for the Oilers to even things up here. On Friday another powerful card is up led by a 22-0 MLB Friday night Hot Side system, the NHL Total of the Month and the NBA Total of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. Fore the NHL Comp play. Play on Edmonton. Rob V- GC Sports

*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading 1-game-nil @ V:*
Ignoring win order; considering site order: The _team leading 1-game-nil with site order V (Winnipeg)_ has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2020
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 149-112 (.571)
series record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 60-49 (.550)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 168-322 (.343)
Game 2 record, all best-of-7 sports, Preliminary round: 47-102 (.315)
Game 2 record, NHL only, all rounds: 100-161 (.383)
Game 2 record, NHL only, Preliminary round: 39-70 (.358) Winnipeg


----------



## golden contender (May 22, 2021)

Saturday *Late NBA Executive Level TIER 1 Headlines *along with NBA Afternoon Perfect System 6* and a pair of 5* plays including NHL and an MLB Total in evening action. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play for Saturday is the Atlanta Braves on the run line at 4:10. Atlanta fits a powerful 22-4 dominator system based on last nights big blowout win over the Pirates. Pittsburgh has Keller going and he has been inept thus far with an Era over 7. Atlanta has won 7 of 8 here in the series with Pittsburgh and the Pirates have dropped 19 of 26 on Saturdays. Look for the Braves to take another. On Saturday a powerful multisport card is up and backed with and Executive Level TIER 1 NBA Side, a Round 1 NBA 6* Perfect System Afternoon play and 5* MLB Total and NHL Late Side. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Braves. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2021)

Tuesday card has the NBA Double Perfect Game 2 Round 1 Top play and a 5* Perfect System in MLB Action. NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Comp Play is on Carolina at 8:00 eastern. The Hurricanes are a bit pricey tonight at -185. However, as seen below, home teams in round 1 game 5 are 18-7 if they are off a pair of road losses and won the prior 2 at home. These game 5 home teams have played well and the host team has won 10 straight in this series. Nashville has lost 12 of 14 here and they are 0-4 of late as a road dog. Carolina has won 22 of 30 at home and are 22-7 as a playoff favorite. They are 7-2 as a favorite and should get the job done tonight. Play on Carolina. On Tuesday a 5* MLB Diamond cutter headlines with a Perfect System dating to 2004 and the NBA Game 2 Over system play in the NBA with a 17-0 angle. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Get on now and cash out on Tuesday. For the NHL Play. Go with the Hurricanes Rob V- GC Sports


HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied WWLL @ HHVV:
Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied WWLL with site order HHVV (Carolina) has the following best-of-7 playoff series:


----------



## golden contender (May 26, 2021)

Hump day Card has the NHL Round 1 Playoff Game Of The Year backed with a big Round 1 historical system and the 100% NBA Playoff Game of the Month along with a 15-0 rare 6* MLB Total. Comp Play below.


The Hump Day MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets qualify in a nice Database system here tonight that is 14-4 since 2004 and plays on home favorites that are off 2+ run win as a -200+ home favorite while scoring 4 or less runs on 5+ hits with no errors, vs an opponent that scored 2 or less runs on 4 or less hits in a road loss. The Mets have won 8 of 10 when favored and 5 of 6 at home when the total is 6.5 or less. Colorado is a terrible road team and has dropped 22 of 28 when the total is 6.5 or less. Marquez makes the start tonight and his Era has elevated to 4.82. The Mets counter with Stroman who has been solid all year and has a 2.73 era. Look for the Mets to take another. On Hump day 3 Huge headliners are up. The NHL Round 1 Game oft he Year, a Rare 15-0 MLB 6* Top rated total and the NBA Perfect System Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and nail all three and any other play we may add through the day. For the MLB Comp play. Make it the Mets. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2021)

Thursday card has a Triple Perfect MLB Diamond Cutter, a Platinum Supreme Total along with a Triple System Game 3 NBA Top play as well as another NHL Historical Playoff System. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on The Chicago Whitesox on the run line at -1.5 runs at 8:10 eastern Chicago was shutout here yesterday but should rebound nicely here against Baltimore and Zimmerman who has a 5.59 Era. In fact the Sox have won 25 of 28 vs leftys and 5 of 7 vs .400 or less opposition. Baltimore has dropped 9 of 11 as a dog the last 7 vs a wining team and 7 of 10 in the series. Finally from the Database. Home favorites of 200 or more that are off a home loss and scored 2 or less runs are 12-0 since 205 vs a team off a 1 run road loss with 10 of those wins by more than a run. Were on the Whitesox. On Thursday a Powerful card is up with a Platinum Supreme MLB Total and a Triple Perfect system side. In The NBA We have a Top side play with 3 Game 3 round 1 systems and another NHL Top play with a Solid Historical system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the Whitesox at -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports

SU:12-0

Sep 08, 2005boxThuhomeCardinalsChris Carpenter - RMetsKris Benson - R5-05W-2.0U10-40-15-0-2307.09

May 16, 2006boxTuehomeIndiansPaul Byrd - RRoyalsScott Elarton - R6-42W0.5O11-81-12-3-2009.59

Jun 18, 2010boxFrihomeCardinalsChris Carpenter - RAthleticsVin Mazzaro - R6-42W2.0O9-101-02-2-2508.09

May 02, 2011boxMonhomeDodgersClayton Kershaw - LCubsJames Russell - L5-23W-0.5U7-80-14-1-2007.59

Jul 30, 2013boxTuehomeOriolesWei Yin Chen - LAstrosLucas Harrell - R4-31W-1.5U3-70-01-3-2608.59

Aug 26, 2013boxMonhomeDodgersZack Greinke - RCubsJake Arrieta - R6-24W1.0O9-50-06-0-2507.09

Sep 02, 2013boxMonhomeBravesPaul Maholm - LMetsDaisuke Matsuzaka - R13-58W9.5O17-101-18-0-2208.59

Jul 30, 2015boxThuhomeCardinalsCarlos Martinez - RRockiesChristopher Rusin - L9-81W10.0O14-163-03-2-2007.09

Jul 24, 2017boxMonhomeDiamondbacksZack Greinke - RBravesRA Dickey - R10-28W2.5O13-50-08-0-2159.59

Aug 24, 2018boxFrihomeDodgersRich Hill - LPadresClayton Richard - L11-110W3.5O13-40-211-0-2508.59

Sep 16, 2019boxMonhomeDiamondbacksRobbie Ray - LMarlinsPablo Lopez - R7-52W3.0O9-81-23-2-2059.09

Sep 19, 2019boxThuhomeTwinsKyle Gibson - RRoyalsMike Montgomery - L8-53W2.5O10-101-03-3

May 27, 2021boxThuhomeWhite SoxDylan Cease - ROriolesBruce Zimmermann - L-2109.0


----------



## golden contender (May 28, 2021)

Friday Card has a Highest Rated 5* NBA Top play and the Eastern Conference Play of the Month in NBA Playoff action. There is a Powerful MLB Card up with an Undefeated Totals system and an NHL  Game 7 play. Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp play is on Washington at 7:05 eastern. The Nationals have won  4 straight on Fridays and 5 of 6 as a favorite .In the series they have won 3 of 4 at home vs Milwaukee. The Brewers have dropped 6 of 7 in game 1 of a series and 5 of 6 on the road vs a lefty. They get Lester tonight.  Consider an emerging system this year has road dogs off a home win scoring 5 or more runs at 1-16 thus far. Look for the Nationals to take the opener. On Friday there are a pair of NBA Playoff games up one is a top level 6*. There is the NHL Game 7 play, and a Powerful MLB Card backed with a Perfect totals system dating to 2004. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and cash out as we steam into Memorial Day weekend. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Washington. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2021)

Saturday card has the NBA Round 1 Total of the Year and late 5*. In Base the headliner is an Executive Level TIER 1 and the MLB Total of the Week. There is also the Champions League 6* in Soccer. NHL Play below.

The NHL Comp play for Saturday is on Boston at 8:00 eastern. The Bruins have 5 days rest for this opening game of the 2nd round after taking the last 4 from Washington. They have won 3 straight over the Islanders and 3 of 4 at home against them this season. In fact the host team won 7 of 8. The best reason to go with Boston comes from the Database as we play against road dogs that are off a home win and prior road dog win and home win, vs an opponent off a road win. These dogs are 4-22 since 2008. NY is off a big win over the Penguins and will likely bounce on the road here in game one. Play on Boston. On Saturday a huge card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 in MLB along with our MLB Total of the Week. In hoops the Round 1 Playoff 24-0 NBA Total of the Year is up along with a late 5*. In Soccer we have a big 6* on The Champions League Final. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on a we have a Full card day and night. For the NHL Comp play. Go with the Bruins. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2021)

Sunday card has an early Perfect System Game 4 play and an NBA Executive Level TIER 1 Going in the evening. In afternoon action theres a 19-2 NHL Game 1 system and a Powerful MLB Card. MLB Run line comp play below.

The MLB Run line comp play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 2:10 eastern. We wont complicate this one with all the fancy stats. Just keeping it simple today. The pale hose are 27-3 vs a lefty and in the Month of May, home favorites of -200 or higher are 36-3 and 33-6 on the run line. Chicago has Gioiito and Balty has Akin and his 6+ Era. Look for the Whitesox to win by more than a run. On Sunday a huge card is up with an NBA Executive Level TIER 1 in Evening action and an Early Perfect System game four specific system. In Hockey we have an Afternoon 19-2 system and another Big MLB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and end the week big. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Whitesox -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 31, 2021)

Memorial Day card has the NBA Playoff game of the Month with a 14-0 system, a Rare 100% MLB Blowout system going late Afternoon and another NHL Playoff Power System. MLB Comp play below

The Memorial Day Comp Play is on the Mets at 9:40 eastern. NY has deGrom going after last nights rain out. Arizona must be thrilled, they have already lost the last 7 vs the Mets. NY has won 16 of 21 vs N.L. West Teams and 11 of 13 when favored. In fact road favorites off a home win by 5+ runs are 5-0 this year vs an opponent also in off a win. Look for the Mets to take the Opener. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 1, 2021)

Tuesday card ha the 100% NBA Playoff Total of the Week and a Late Double System side. In the NHL A Double System Historical Angle Play and a Powerful MLB Card with a 16-1 Divisional System. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. The Jays have won 4 of 5 v a lefty 8 of 9 v N.L. Teams and the last 5 vs 500 or less. Miami has lot 5 of 6 in game one of a series and 4 of 5 vs a Lefty. Alcantara has been off on the road allowing 15 runs in 25 innings. Ray for Toronto has been good after a rough spring. From the Database we see that home favorites in this range are 27-5 since 2004 if they are off \a road favored loss and the opponent is off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs on 5+ hits. Look for Toronto to take the opener. On Monday we start the Month big with a 16-1 MLB Divisional system and NHL Game 2 historical system and a Pair Of Powerful NBA Plays one is a Perfect Total the Other has 2 game 5 systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and cash out on Monday. For the MLB Comp play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 3, 2021)

Thursday card has our NBA Triple Perfect Round 1 Game of the Year Headlining along with an MLB Platinum Supreme, The 42-4 N.L. Central system Game of the Month and NHL. MLB Comp Play below.
The MLB Comp play is on the San Francisco Giants at 9:45 eastern. We have a nice emerging system here that has road dogs like Chicago at 2-18 off a home win where they scored 5 or more runs. If the total s 8 or less that 2-18 dips to 0-11.. The system is niece yielding solid results this year. However we note that the Giants are 7-2 in game one of a series, 4-0 with rest and 5-0 vs N.L. Central clubs of late. Chicago has dropped 8of 11 as a road dog and is 2-6 here. The Giants are going with Deslafani who has allowed 3 runs or less in 7 of 8 starts. He has better overall numbers than Davies who has a 4.65 Era. Based on the system and the Numbers will go with San Fran. On Thursday the NBA 1ST Round Triple Perfect Game of the Year is up along with an MLB Platinum Supreme Top Level Side, the 42-4 N.L. Central Game of the Month and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the SF. Giants. Rob V- GC Sports

SU:0-11
Apr 26, 2021boxMonawayRockiesAustin Gomber - LGiantsAnthony DeSclafani - R0-12-12L4.5O3-120-00-121607.59
Apr 30, 2021boxFriawayGiantsLogan Webb - RPadresYu Darvish - R2-3-1L-2.5U5-71-11-21807.59
May 04, 2021boxTueawayDiamondbacksRiley Smith - RMarlinsSandy Alcantara - R3-9-6L4.0O9-121-30-61328.09
May 07, 2021boxFriawayRockiesAustin Gomber - LCardinalsJack Flaherty - R0-5-5L-2.0U4-81-00-51857.09
May 10, 2021boxMonawayRangersKyle Gibson - RGiantsAlex Wood - L1-3-2L-3.0U6-62-00-21367.09
May 14, 2021boxFriawayMetsDavid Peterson - LRaysTyler Glasnow - R2-3-1L-1.5U6-70-22-11456.59
May 24, 2021boxMonawayPadresBlake Snell - LBrewersBrandon Woodruff - R3-5-2L1.0O5-60-00-51077.09
May 24, 2021boxMonawayPhilliesZach Eflin - RMarlinsTrevor Rogers - L6-9-3L8.0O9-121-11-71257.09
May 27, 2021boxThuawayAngelsPatrick Sandoval - LAthleticsChris Bassitt - R0-5-5L-2.5U2-101-00-51807.59
May 31, 2021boxMonawayTigersTyler Alexander - LBrewersCorbin Burnes - R2-3-1L-2.0U8-71-01-12407.0
Jun 03, 2021boxThuawayCubsZach Davies - RGiantsAnthony DeSclafani - R


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2021)

Saturday Card has a Rare 6* NBA 21-1 Playoff System, an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB Headlining the Bases card, The NHL Playoff Total of the Month and the Belmont Stakes. Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Boston at 7:15 eastern. The Islanders fall into the 0-7 home dog system that pertains to home dogs in the post season that are off a home dog loss and prior road dog win in game 2 a road dog loss in game one and a Home win prior to this series. Boston has grabbed the momentum and are 10-2 after scoring 2 or less, 6-1 as a playoff favorite. The dog in the series has lost 5 of 6. Look for Boston to take game 4. On Saturday a Huge card is up and has a Rare 6* 21-1 NBA Playoff System, the Belmont Stakes, MLB Card lead by a Big TIER 1 Move and NHL Early Playoff Total of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Boston. Rob V- GC Sports

SU: 0-7 Plays against NYI

Apr 17, 2007 Tuesday 2006 Penguins Senators home 0-1 1-0 0-1 1-2 112 6.5 -1 L U 0
May 01, 2007 Tuesday 2006 Canucks Ducks home 1-0 1-0 0-2 2-3 117 5.0 -1 L P 1
May 05, 2011 Thursday 2010 Predators Canucks home 1-1 0-1 1-2 2-4 115 5.0 -2 L O 1
May 13, 2012 Sunday 2011 Coyotes Kings home 1-1 1-1 0-2 2-4 100 4.5 -2 L O 0
Apr 18, 2018 Wednesday 2017 Flyers Penguins home 0-2 0-2 0-1 0-5 130 6.0 -5 L U 0
Aug 18, 2020 Tuesday 2019 Canadiens Flyers home 0-1 0-1 0-0 0-2 105 5.0 -2 L U 0
Aug 30, 2020 Sunday 2019 Canucks Knights home 1-2 2-0 0-3 3-5 180 6.0 -2 L O 0
Jun 05, 2021 Saturday 2020 Islanders Bruins home 120 5.0


----------



## golden contender (Jun 6, 2021)

Sunday Card has a Trio of MLB Power Plays, an NBA Game 7 Power totals System, The Soccer game of the Week and NHL. Early Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Tampa Bay at 2:35 eastern. The Rays will look to take the finale today and they fit a nice road favored system that pertains to road team off a road favored win by 2+ runs with a total that was 8 or less vs a team like Texas that loss by 2 or more runs as a home dog  and had 4 or less hits. Texas has lost 4 of 5 in game 3 of series and 19 of 26 overall. Tampa has won 23 of 31  and 39 of 53 on Sundays. Tampa has Glasnow going and he has a superb 2.67 era which is nearly 2 runs lower than Dunning for Texas. Look for Tampa to take this one. Another big card is up for Sunday with 3 more MLB Top System plays, an NBA Game 7 Historical Playoff Totals System and the Soccer game of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and end the week big. For the MLB Comp play. Take Tampa. Rob V-GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 8, 2021)

Huge Tuesday card has the NHL 2nd Round Play Of The year, a Rare 6* NBA Side from a 22-1 Playoff System, Afternoon Top Soccer and an MLB Diamond Cutter System that wins by an average 6 runs per game. MLB Comp totals Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Tuesday is on the Over 8.5 runs in the Milwaukee at Cincinnati game at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a nice scoring system that has cashed 27 of 38 times to the over since 2004 for road dogs off a -200 or higher home favored win vs an opponent like the Reds off a road win. If our road team scored 2 or less runs in that home favored win the system dips to 5-0 over. The Brewers are 4 of 5 over after scoring 2 or less runs and 6 of 8 after allowing 2 or less runs. They have Houser going and he has allowed 14 runs in his last 20 innings on the road. The Reds are going with Gray and he has pitched over in his last 3 home starts. Cincy has posted over 19 of 26 at home vs a righty and 5 of 5 vs a team that scored 2 or less runs. Look for this one to go over the total. On Tuesday we have a Huge card up with our 2nd Round NHL Payoff Game of the Year, a Rare 22-1 6* NBA Playoff Power System side, Top Level Early Soccer and a Powerful 5* Diamond Cutter system that is 9-0 since 2004 and wins by an average 6 runs. Jump on now and cash out in all sports. See us goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play we will back the Over in the Milwaukee at Cincinnati game. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2021)

Hump day MLB Platinum Supreme TOP play Alert backed with a 60-7 system, NBA Western Conference Playoff Game Of The Year and a Game 6 Historical NHL Power System headline. Comp Play Below.

The MLB Comp Play for Hump Day is on the NY. Mets at 7:05 eastern. The Mets will look to rebound tonight with T. Walker on the Mound. Walker has a superb 2.10 Era this season and the Mets have won 8 of his last 9 starts, and he has a 4-0 record against Baltimore the last 5 years. The Mets are a solid 13-4 when favored and take on a Baltimore team that has lost 6 of 7 to N.L. East teams. The Orioles have Harvey going and he has a 6.62 era and has gone 4 or less innings in each of his last 6 starts, 5 of which were Baltimore losses. Harvey has lost 10 of 12 as a home dog. Look for the Mets to take this one. On Wednesday another Powerful card is up and backed with the NBA Western Conference Playoff Game of the Year, an MLB Platinum Supreme Move backed with a 60-7 system and a Game 6 NHL Historical Power System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and get on cash out on Winsday. Rob Vinciletti- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 10, 2021)

*Thursday card has 2 Huge NBA Power Plays one is the NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month along with an MLB Card that has an Executive Level TIER 1 tonight. NHL Game 6 Play below.

*

The NHL Comp Play for Thursday is on Vegas at 9:10 eastern. Vegas seized momentum and control of the series with 3 straight wins and are home where they can wrap things up over a Colorado team many thought would win the Cup. Vegas pulled off a massive upset on Tuesday night. In fact road teams down two goals as late as 1:02 into the third period had a game record of only 28-472 in playoff action long term. Vegas subsequently tied the game and came away with an overtime win. That type of loss is much harder on the opposing teams psyche and Colorado may have a tough time coming back from that loss. To tie in a playoff system we note that road dogs like the Avalanche that are off a home favored loss and a prior road loss are 3-11 since 2011 vs a team off a road dog win. Colorado is just 1-4 as a playoff dog and Vegas is 40-14 at home. Look for Vegas to end it tonight. On Thursday night in MLB an Executive Level TIER 1 headlines along with a Pair of NBA Top Plays, one is the 100% Eastern Conf. Playoff Game of the Month. NBA on a  5-1 Run MLB Top plays 3-0. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and Cash out. For the NHL Comp play. Move on Vegas.  Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2021)

Friday card has a rare 6* NBA and a Powerful MLB Card with our Friday night Hot Side. Euro 2020 Comp Play below


At 3:00 eastern the Euro 2020 played in 2021 Opening round comp play is on Italy at 3:00 eastern. The Azzurri has never lost to a Turkish squad going 7-0 with 3 draws sprinkled in. While both teams have quality all over the field the Italians have the better overall talent and a coaching edge. Turkey could be a dark horse in this Tourney. The Italians However have beat the likes of Norway, The Netherlands and Moldova as they have won 4 with 2 draws this year. Italy has piping hot form unbeaten since the 2019 Nations cup and 8 of the wins were clean sheet Masterpieces, the last of which was a 4-0 win last week over the Czech Republic. Roberto Mancini will have his team ready and with more experience we expect them to get a tight win over Turkey. Play on the Azzurri on Friday- Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 12, 2021)

Saturday card has Early EURO 2020 Platinum Supreme Move along with a 5* NBA Perfect System Court Crusher MLB Sweeps 3-0 Big Platinum Supreme Headlines.. Comp Play below.

The MLB comp Play for Saturday is on The NY. Yankees at 4:00 eastern. NY fits a rare Road warrior system Playing on road favorites off a road favored loss if they scored 5+ runs on 10+ hits vs an opponent like Philly that is off a home favored win and scored 4 or less wins. This system is cashing over 80% since 2004. NY has won 7 of 10 here in Philly and the Phillies are 0-6 in game 1 of a series, 1-5 on Saturdays and 1-6 vs winning teams. The Pitching is close statistically with Tailion and Velasquez. Look for the Yankees to win this one. On Saturday we have an MLB Platinum Supreme move after going 3-0 in MLB on Friday. In the NBA a 100% NBA Historical system headlines. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Play on the NYYY. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2021)

Sunday card has 2 Big NBA Plays a Platinum Supreme and the NBA Total of the Month. There are a Pair Of Soccer Plays in Euro 2020 and Copa America + 2021 MLB Parlay of the Year and Nascar. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Tampa Nay Lightning at 1:00 eastern. Game 1 of the Semi Finals and Tamps is a bit heavy here. They are 5-1 vs winning teams, 4-0 on Sundays and have won 45 of 63 at home. The Islanders off the huge Upset series win over Boston are in a nasty 2-15 play against system pertaining to road dogs that are off home dog and road dog wins, vs a team off a road win. NY has lost 8 of 11 here in Tampa. Look for the Lightning to take game one. On Sunday a Powerful card is up with the NBA Platinum Supreme and NBA Total of the Month headlining along with a Pair of Soccer plays and our 2021 MLB Parlay of the Year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we end the week big. For the NHL Comp play. Take Tampa Bay. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 14, 2021)

Monday card has the 21-0 NBA Playoff Round 2 Game of The Year and the American League Total of the Month headlining. MLB on an 8-0 Run. There is also a Powerful Soccer Card up. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the LA.Dodgers at 10:10 eastern. LA has won 9 of 12 vs N.L. East teams and 38 of 52 in the opening game of a series. The Phils have lost 6 of 8 vs a winning team, 6 of 7 in game 1 of a series and 12 of 15 here in LA. This year road dogs that are off a home win scoring 5 or more runs are 1-19 straight up vs an opponent that had 1 or no errors in their last game. Look for the Dodgers to cool off Philadelphia tonight. On Monday the round 2 Play of the Year headlines in the NBA Along with The American League Total of the Month and another big Soccer card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as MLB is on an 8-0 run and we start the week big. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Dodgers. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2021)

*Tuesday card has an Executive Level Tier 1 MLB Play, The NBA Game 5 Top Playoff system Play + NHL. MLB Totals Play* below.

The MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the NY. Yankees at Toronto game at 7:05 eastern. As seen below that game fits a 13-1 Under system that is perfect in divisional games. The System is a rather simple one that plays under for home teams when both teams had 4 or less hits as a road dog in their last game. The Jays are 6-0 under on Tuesday, 4 of 5 off a loss and 6 of 8 vs winning teams. NY has gone under in 6 of 8 vs a team that has scored 2 or less runs and 6 of 8 in game 1. Ryu for the Jays has a solid 3.34 era and Montgomery for the Yankees has allowed 3 or less in his last 4 starts. Look for this game to stay Under tonight. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.

OU:    1-13-0    100% Under in Division games

Sep 04, 2006    box    Mon    home    Mets    Steve Trachsel - R    Braves    Chuck James - L    0-5    -5    L    -4.5    U    1-7    1-0    0-5    -125    9.5    9

Apr 28, 2008    box    Mon    home    Diamondbacks    Dan Haren - R    Astros    Chris Sampson - R    5-3    2    W    -1.0    U    7-5    0-0    4-0    -190    9.0    9

Apr 13, 2009    box    Mon    home    Pirates    Zach Duke - L    Astros    Brian Moehler - R    7-0    7    W    -2.5    U    14-4    0-0    7-0    -140    9.5    9

Jul 03, 2009    box    Fri    home    Rockies    Jorge De La Rosa - L    Diamondbacks    Max Scherzer - R    5-0    5    W    -4.5    U    7-4    1-3    5-0    -130    9.5    9

Sep 08, 2011    box    Thu    home    Mariners    Jason Vargas - L    Royals    Luke Hochevar - R    4-1    3    W    -3.0    U    6-5    1-1    3-0    -105    8.0    9

Sep 11, 2012    box    Tue    home    Rangers    Matt Harrison - L    Indians    Ubaldo Jimenez - R    6-4    2    W    0.5    O    8-7    0-3    4-0    -235    9.5    9

Jul 07, 2014    box    Mon    home    Brewers    Marco Estrada - R    Phillies    Cole Hamels - L    2-3    -1    L    -3.0    U    8-9    1-1    0-3    -130    8.0    9

Aug 22, 2014    box    Fri    home    Diamondbacks    Josh Collmenter - R    Padres    Odrisamer Despaigne - R    5-1    4    W    -2.5    U    7-4    0-2    5-0    -120    8.5    9

Sep 12, 2014    box    Fri    home    Cardinals    Adam Wainwright - R    Rockies    Jorge De La Rosa - L    5-1    4    W    -1.0    U    6-8    0-1    4-0    -220    7.0    9

May 20, 2016    box    Fri    home    Astros    Lance McCullers Jr - R    Rangers    Colby Lewis - R    1-2    -1    L    -5.5    U    6-5    0-0    0-2    -140    8.5    9

Aug 14, 2018    box    Tue    home    Twins    Jake Odorizzi - R    Pirates    Jameson Taillon - R    5-2    3    W    -1.5    U    10-7    0-0    3-2    111    8.5    9

Aug 27, 2019    box    Tue    home    Angels    Andrew Heaney - L    Rangers    Mike Minor - L    5-2    3    W    -1.0    U    5-6    1-0    3-1    -144    8.0    9

Sep 17, 2020    box    Thu    home    Pirates    Steven Brault - L    Cardinals    Dakota Hudson - R    5-1    4    W    -3.0    U    9-2    0-0    4-1    150    9.0    9

May 25, 2021    box    Tue    home    Pirates    Cody Ponce - R    Cubs    Jake Arrieta - R    3-4    -1    L    -1.5    U    7-11    0-1    3-1    130    8.5    9



Jun 15, 2021    box    Tue    home    Blue Jays    Hyun Jin Ryu - L    Yankees    Jordan Montgomery - L                                    -120    9.0


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2021)

Hump Day card has the 2021 NBA Playoff Total of the Year backed with a 25-1 Totals System and 61-7 and 31-3 Power System Plays. Euro 202 Comp Play  below.

The Euro 2020 Comp Play is on Italy at 3:00 eastern. The Azzurri advances with a win here and totally outplayed Turkey in the Opener Keeping a Clean sheet with a 3-0 Win.  Switzerland comes in off a disappointing 1-1 draw with Wales. Both teams are solid defensively, though Italy has more Experience in the back field and are just simply more talented with more depth up front. This game will be played in Rome and Italy has never lost to the Swiss on home soil with 6 wins and a draw. Italy was still pressing the ball late with a 2-0 lead on Turkey and the only doubt one would have is whether they win big or whether the Swiss keep it close. Either way Italy wins on their home turf. On Wednesday the 2021 NBA Playoff Total Of The Year Headlines and has a 25-1 Totals System that applies. There is also a strong MLB Card with 31-3 and 61-7 Power System Plays.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and Bring the Bang on Hump Day. For the Euro 2020 Comp Play. Move on The Azzurri. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 17, 2021)

https://winningcappers.net/register_land_vinciletti.php..."

Huge offer from winningcappers.net they are offering a $60 credit which can be used on any capper with any new Membership. Just use the links provided and make your selections. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Thursday is on Houston at 8:10 eastern. The Astros welcome in the White sox and they have beat them 6 of 8 here at home . Chicago fits a terrific system we are using that is 1-19 for road dogs off a home win scoring 6 or more runs, vs an opponent that had 1 or no errors in their last game. Houston has won the last 5 vs .600 or better teams and 45 of 64 vs A.L. Central opponents. Chicago has lost 21 of 29 as a road dog and 19 of 27 vs a righty. We will back Houston and Urquidy who has better numbers than D. Cease and has won 6 of his last 7. Look for the Astros to take the opener. Rob- V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2021)

Friday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA, the MLB Friday night Hot side System play, 2 More Top Level Soccer Plays and the round 3 highest Rated NHL Play. MLB Comp play below.


The MLB Comp play for Friday is on Cleveland at 7:10 eastern. Cleveland fits a nice 2021 specific System that shows road favorites off a home win that scored 5 or more runs are 11-1 vs a team that is off a road game. The Indians have won 7 of 9 as a road favorite vs N.L. Teams. The Pirates are 1-9 as a home dog off a road game and 4-17 after scoring 2 or less runs. They have C. Kuhl starting and he has an elevated 6.52 era while Cleveland has an improving Mejia going. The Pirates are a lousy 5-15 on Fridays and 1-6 vs Cleveland. Look for Cleveland to take the opener. On Friday we storm into the weekend with an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA. The MLB Friday night System Hot side, the 3rd Round NHL Playoff Game of the Year and 2 more top level Soccer plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Cleveland. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 19, 2021)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* 100% NBA Historical Playoff System, Euro 202O Soccer Play of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card with a Platinum Supreme move. NHL Game 4 Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Over 5 goals in game 4 of the NHL Playoff Series between Tampa Bay and NY at 8:05 eastern. The game fits this 80% short sample system going back to 2010 that plays over form home dogs like NY That are off a home dog loss a prior road dog loss and a road win before that. NY has gone over in 6 of 8 as a home dog, 6 of 7 after scoring 2 or less and 5 of 6 with 1 day of rest. These two played under in game 3 but should generate more scoring chances in this one. Play Over 5 goals. On Saturday a rare 100% Game Playoff Historical Headlines in the NBA, along with a Powerful MLB Card led by a Platinum Supreme Move and the Soccer Euro 2020 Play of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we have top plays going all day and night. For the NHL Comp play. Play Tampa and NY over the total. Rob V- GC Sports

OU:4-1-0
Apr 20, 2010Tuesday2009SenatorsPenguinshome0-13-51-14-71185.5-3LO0
Apr 21, 2010Wednesday2009CanadiensCapitalshome1-11-11-43-61656.0-3LO0
May 20, 2016Friday2015LightningPenguinshome2-02-00-34-31275.01WO0
Sep 25, 2020Friday2019StarsLightninghome2-11-21-14-51405.0-1LO1
May 25, 2021Tuesday2020CanadiensMaple Leafshome0-00-30-10-41555.5-4LU0

Jun 19, 2021Saturday2020IslandersLightninghome1105.0


----------



## golden contender (Jun 21, 2021)

*Monday Card has an Afternoon Euro 2020 Platinum Supreme Move, the 7* 2021 NHL Playoff Play Of The Year and the 14-0 N.L. Total of the Month Headlining.* MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Houston at 7:05 eastern. The Astros fit a nice 19-5 system that plays on road favorites in 2021 that are off a home win and scored 5 or more runs. Houston has won 4 of 5 vs a Lefty and 10 of 13 here in Baltimore. The Orioles are fading fast and have lost 36 of 52 as a dog and are 14-38 vs a winning team. Odorizzi has been much better of late allowing 3 or less runs in 5 straight starts. Akin for the O/s has allowed 11 runs in his last 9 innings. Look for The Astros to take the opener. On Monday a huge card is up and led by the 7* 2021 NHL Playoff Game Of The Year, the 14-0 N.L Totals System of the Month and an Afternoon Euro 2020 Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we start the Week off fast. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with Houston. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 22, 2021)

Tuesday card has our Run Line MLB Game Of The Month with a 30-1 Power Angle, the Double Perfect NBA Top Play and the Soccer total of the week. Monday goes 3-0. Comp Play below.

Euro 2020 play below The Euro 2020 comp Play is on Spain at -1.5 goals on the Asian Handicap on Wednesday. Spain is now desperate and have wrecked this tournament with some shoddy defense. They have the most talent and depth in the group but find themselves in a predicament where they must have the 3 points here or fear of being being the laughing stock of the entire tournament. They are heavily favored once again this time over a Slovakia team that is placed 2nd in the group but has not looked good getting there. In the head to head Spain has won 4 of the last 6 and has outscored Slovakia 15-6. Look for a big performance from Spain here today. Play Spain at -1.5. On Tuesday a Powerful card is up with the MLB Run Line Blowout of the Month with a 30-1 Power Angle. In the NBA we have a Double Perfect Round 3 Game 3 TOP play. In Soccer tonight the Total of the week headlines.See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we have big card going. For the Comp play. Look for Spain to get a Comfortable win. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2021)

Hump Day Card has an MLB Platinum Supreme 1/1 Masterpiece, the 94% NBA Totals System and the Copa America Soccer Total Of The Month. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Tamp Bay Lightning at 8:10 eastern. Tampa Cashed big for us on Monday as top play in the playoffs and we will back them again tonight as they apply to a nice system that plays on playoff road favorites that scored 5 or more goals in their last game and were off a prior road loss. Tampa won in this very system on May 18th against Florida. The road team has won 5 of 7 and the favorite 23 of 34 in the series It may be hard for NY to come back from such a lopsided loss. Look for the Lightning to end it tonight. A huge Hump Day Card is up with a MLB Platinum Supreme Masterpiece Move, the Copa America Soccer TOTAL Of the Month and a 94% Round 3 NBA Totals System. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out on Winsday. Take Tampa Bay. Rob V- GC Sports.

SU:7-1
Apr 22, 2007Sunday2006Red WingsFlamesaway0-01-10-02-1-1465.01WU1
May 10, 2013Friday2012BluesKingsaway0-13-01-04-1-1146.53WU0
Apr 27, 2014Sunday2013DucksStarsaway1-31-12-05-4-1105.51WO1
May 11, 2014Sunday2013PenguinsRangersaway0-11-01-02-1-1555.51WU0
May 09, 2016Monday2015SharksPredatorsaway2-10-11-13-4-1105.0-1LO1
Aug 02, 2020Sunday2019WildCanucksaway1-01-01-03-0-1105.53WU0
Sep 02, 2020Wednesday2019AvalancheStarsaway1-11-02-04-1-1206.03WU0
May 18, 2021Tuesday2020LightningPanthersaway2-00-11-03-1-1106.02WU0

Jun 23, 2021Wednesday2020LightningIslandersaway-1605.0


----------



## golden contender (Jun 24, 2021)

Big Thursday card has a rare 6* Perfect System Round 3 System side, the Soccer Total of the week and a 5* MLB Diamond cutter Blowout. MLB Comp Totals Play below. 


 The MLB Comp play is on the Over 9 runs in the Cleveland at Minnesota game at 8:10 eastern. The game fits a nice 86% totals system pertaining to the over for home favorites off a high scoring home favored loss vs an opponent off a road dog loss that scored 2 or less runs. These two have gone over 7 of 8 times. The Indians are 14 of 19 over vs the Division and 4 of 5 vs a losing team. The Twins are 20 of 25 over in division play, 5 of 5 with rest and 21 of 29 when favored. Berrios has pitched over in 3 of 4 at home. Meija for the tribe has an elevated 6.11 Era. Look for this game to play over the total. On Thursday another big card is up and led by a rare 6* Perfect System Round 3 side, the Soccer total of the week and a 5* MLB Diamond cutter blowout. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Go over the the total Cleveland at Minnesota. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2021)

Saturday card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB and the NBA Round 3 Semifinal Perfect System TOTAL Of The Year. There is also the Soccer Game of the Month + WNBA. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on the Over 10 runs in the Baltimore at Toronto game at 3:05 eastern. This game fits a Powerful Divisional total for home favorites of 140 or more if the total is 10 or higher and they lost by 1 run as a home favorite of 200 or higher despite scoring 5 or more runs. Ryu goes for the Jays and they are 3 of 4 over in his home starts and Baltimore sees him for the 2nd time in a week. Akin for the O/s has been terrible with a 6.42 era. The Orioles are 8 of 9 over on Saturdays and 9 of 12 vs Division teams as well as 6 of 7 on the road with a total between 9 and 10.5. Toronto has gone over in 11 of 13 in game 3 of a series. Look for this game to play overt today. On Saturday a Big card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 Move, the NBA semifinal Round 3 Total of the Year from a 100% Game 4 Totals system, There is also the Soccer Game of the Month and WNBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Go over 10 runs Baltimore at Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunday night ESPN Total of the Month +Double System NBA Playoff Side Headline. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the OVER in the Houston at Detroit game at 1:10 eastern. This game fits a solid 87% totals system for road favorite of 140 or more like the Astros that are off a 1 run win as a road favorite of 200 or more and scored 4 or less runs vs an opponent that scored 2 or le on 5+ hits and lost by a run. Detroit is 9 of 12 over vs a righty and 6 of 8 as a dog. The Astros are 9 of 12 over as a favorite and 13 of 17 vs a lefty as well as  6 of 8 vs a losing team. Odorizzi for Houston was hit hard by the Tigers allowing 5 runs in 3 innings earlier in the year and Houston has gone over in his last 3 starts. Skubal has gone over in his last 3 starts. Look for this one to go over 9.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 29, 2021)

*Tuesday card has an NBA Platinum Supreme 1/1 Top Play Total, a Rare 6* Perfect System MLB Blowout, a Euro 2020 Play along with a Tennis Play from Wimbledon*. MLB Comp Totals Below.

The MLB Play is on the Over in the NY. Mets at Atlanta game at 7:20 eastern. This game fits a 14-0 Emerging totals system seen below that plays over for home favorites like the Braves off a road dog win vs an opponent like the Mets off a road dog loss.. Atlanta has gone over in 4 of 6 at home with Morton Pitching and 34 of 48 at home with a total of 7 to 8.5. The Braves are 4 of 5 over after an off day. The Mets will have to score to keep up here as they have Megill making his 2nd start and he was shaky in 4 innings in his debut.. The Mets have gone over in 20 pf 29 on the road if the total is 7 to 8.5. Look fort his gamer to play over the total. On Tuesday a Powerful card is up and led by a Rare 6* Blowout System side. The NBA Platinum Supreme Totals Play, Wimbledon Early Wednesday Morning and an Afternoon Euro 2020 Soccer play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cashed out on Tuesday. For the MLB Comp Play. Go Over 8.5 runs in the NY at Atlanta Game. Rob V- GC Sports

OU:14-0-0

Jul 27, 2020boxMonhomePiratesSteven Brault - LBrewersAdrian Houser - R5-6-1L1.5O4-111-14-11609.510+
Jul 27, 2020boxMonhomeTigersMichael Fulmer - RRoyalsMike Montgomery - L6-14-8L10.5O9-130-24-8-1209.59
Aug 07, 2020boxFrihomeBrewersEric Lauer - LRedsTrevor Bauer - R3-8-5L2.5O5-90-00-71068.59
Aug 14, 2020boxFrihomeMarlinsPablo Lopez - RBravesKyle Wright - R8-26W1.0O10-90-16-1-1109.09
Aug 14, 2020boxFrihomeOriolesTommy Milone - LNationalsStephen Strasburg - R3-15-12L9.0O6-191-01-121609.09
Sep 04, 2020boxFrihomeMarinersYusei Kikuchi - LRangersKyle Cody - R6-33W0.5O7-50-15-0-1308.59
Sep 15, 2020boxTuehomeCubsYu Darvish - RIndiansCarlos Carrasco - R6-51W3.0O11-111-12-2-1508.09
Apr 12, 2021boxMonhomeRoyalsBrady Singer - RAngelsAlex Cobb - R3-10-7L4.0O7-143-00-71079.09
May 10, 2021boxMonhomePiratesMitch Keller - RRedsTyler Mahle - R1-14-13L7.5O5-150-00-131457.59
May 21, 2021boxFrihomeMarlinsJohn Curtiss - RMetsMarcus Stroman - R5-6-1L4.0O11-81-00-3-1057.010+
May 24, 2021boxMonhomeTwinsMatt Shoemaker - ROriolesJohn Means - L8-35W2.0O12-90-15-1-1059.09
May 31, 2021boxMonhomeRedsWade Miley - LPhilliesVince Velasquez - R11-110W3.5O11-80-110-0-1208.59
Jun 18, 2021boxFrihomeCubsZach Davies - RMarlinsCody Poteet - R2-10-8L3.5O4-90-01-8-1558.59
Jun 22, 2021boxTuehomeTigersTarik Skubal - LCardinalsJohan Oviedo - R8-26W1.0O12-60-16-01059.0

Jun 29, 2021boxTuehomeBravesCharlie Morton - RMetsTylor Megill - R


----------



## golden contender (Jul 1, 2021)

Thursday card has the Round 3 Semifinal Playoff Perfect System side and a Powerful MLB Card with a Diamond Cutter Blowout System. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:20 eastern. The Mets will look to rebound with their ace tonight. deGrom goes for NY and they have won his last 8 starts. The Mets are 10-2 with a total of 6.5 or less and 22-7 when favored. Jake is off a tough tart allowing 2 run in 6 innings. For a Guy to have that stat line and have his Era climb .19 it just hows how dominant he has been. Anderson for Atlanta has lost 5 of his last 6 starts. For a tech system we note that since 2004 road favorites in this range with a total of 8 or less off a road dog loss win 81% of the time vs a team that scored 10 or more runs at home. Look for the Mets to take the finale. On Thursday we tart July off with our top rated NBA Round 3 Play of the Year backed with a Never lost semifinal historical system along with a Powerful MLB Card with a Diamond Cutter Blowout system dating to 2004. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out on Thursday. For the MLB Comp play. Make it the Mets. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2021)

Friday card has the Euro 2020 Top Total of the Soccer Tournament and our highest rated Stanley Cup Game 3 100% Totals system, in Bases a Platinum Supreme move. Early Wimbledon up too. MLB Comp Play below.



The MLB Comp Play is on The Chicago Whitesox at 7:10 eastern. Chicago has dominated Detroit here winning the last 5. The Sox also apply to a nice 2021 Specific league wide system that plays on road favorites off a home win where they scored 5 or more runs, vs an opponent like Detroit that had 1 or no errors in their last game. These road favorites are 13-2 this year. Chicago has won 6 of 7 after scoring 5 or more runs and they are 42-13 vs a losing team. They have Lance Lynn pitching and he has a 2.17 era over a full run lower then Detroit starter Casey Mize. Based on the Numbers and the system we will play on the Whitesox tonight. On Friday we have a Powerful card up with Top totals Play in the Euro 2020 Soccer Tournament, and Our Highest Rated NHL Total in game 3 of the Stanley Cup a Top Rated MLB Platinum Supreme Play and an Early Wimbledon Tennis Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook tojump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with the Chicago Whitesox. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


SU: 13-2


Apr 08, 2021 box Thu away Red Sox Eduardo Rodriguez - L Orioles Matt Harvey - R 7-3 4 W 0.5 O 12-5 1-1 4-1 -165 9.5 9
Apr 09, 2021 box Fri away Reds Tyler Mahle - R Diamondbacks Taylor Widener - R 6-5 1 W 2.0 O 11-6 0-1 5-0 -145 9.0 10+
Apr 17, 2021 box Sat away Mets Jacob deGrom - R Rockies Chi Chi Gonzalez - R 4-3 1 W 0.0 P 11-3 1-1 1-2 -280 7.0 7
Apr 23, 2021 box Fri away Athletics Cole Irvin - L Orioles Jorge Lopez - R 3-1 2 W -5.5 U 7-10 1-0 3-0 -135 9.5 9
Apr 23, 2021 box Fri away Royals Mike Minor - L Tigers Casey Mize - R 6-2 4 W -0.5 U 8-5 0-1 6-0 -116 8.5 9
May 07, 2021 box Fri away Red Sox Eduardo Rodriguez - L Orioles Matt Harvey - R 6-2 4 W -0.5 U 7-11 1-1 4-0 -158 8.5 9
May 18, 2021 box Tue away Rays Luis Patino - R Orioles Matt Harvey - R 13-6 7 W 10.0 O 15-9 0-0 9-0 -150 9.0 9
May 18, 2021 box Tue away Brewers Brandon Woodruff - R Royals Kris Bubic - L 0-2 -2 L -5.5 U 3-5 3-0 0-2 -160 7.5 9
May 21, 2021 box Fri away Cubs Kyle Hendricks - R Cardinals Carlos Martinez - R 12-3 9 W 6.5 O 12-9 2-2 9-0 -122 8.5 9
May 31, 2021 box Mon away Mets Jacob deGrom - R Diamondbacks Merrill Kelly - R 6-2 4 W 0.5 O 13-8 0-0 5-0 -175 7.5 9
Jun 04, 2021 box Fri away Dodgers Julio Urias - L Braves Ian Anderson - R 9-5 4 W 5.0 O 4-7 1-1 7-1 -140 9.0 9
Jun 14, 2021 box Mon away Rays Tyler Glasnow - R White Sox Lance Lynn - R 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-5 1-1 3-0 -120 7.5 9
Jun 18, 2021 box Fri away Indians Jean Carlos Mejia - R Pirates Chad Kuhl - R 10-11 -1 L 12.0 O 12-9 0-1 0-10 -125 9.0 9
Jun 21, 2021 box Mon away Astros Jake Odorizzi - R Orioles Keegan Akin - L 10-2 8 W 1.5 O 13-2 0-1 10-0 -160 10.5 9
Jun 29, 2021 box Tue away Padres Craig Stammen - R Reds Tony Santillan - R 5-4 1 W -1.5 U 12-8 0-2 4-0 -135 10.5 9



Jul 02, 2021 box Fri away White Sox Lance Lynn - R Tigers Casey Mize - R -155 8.0


----------



## golden contender (Jul 3, 2021)

Saturday card has the 100% Copa America Soccer Side of the Year, the 26-2 NBA 6* Totals system, a Wimbledon Wipeout and a Powerful MLB Card with 100% Diamond Cutter Blowout System Headlining. Afternoon MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 4:10 eastern. Chicago cashed for us on Friday and we will back them again today as they have won the last 6 here and are on a 33-7 run vs leftys and a 43-14 long term vs losing teams. Keuchel starts today and he went 6 innings allowing 1 earned run this year vs Detroit and he has better overall numbers than Skubal for Detroit. In fact Skubal has allowed 5 runs in 11 innings vs the Sox this year and it wont help him that this is his 3rd start against them in less than a month. Detroit is a lousy 19-59 at home vs winning teams long term. Look for Chicago to take this one. On Saturday another big card is up and led by the rare 6* NBA 26-2 Totals system, a Big MLB Perfect system Blowout and our Copa America Soccer Play of the Year, there is also a Wimbledon Wipeout in Tennis. Jump on now and cash out all day and night. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with the Whitesox. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2021)

*4th of July Sunday is up and we have a Powerful card with 2 TOP plays Headlining. The Perfect System MLB Blowout System side with a 15-0 4th f July Specific System and an MLS Platinum Supreme Soccer Tota*l. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on the LA. Angels on the run line at 4:10 eastern. LA has won 8 of 9 in game 3 of a series and 11 of 13 vs a Pitcher with a WHIP of more than 1.25. They fit a nice system her that pertains to favorites in this line range playing on the fourth of July, The Orioles have dropped 10 of 12 on the road vs a lefty and 5 of 6 on Sundays. They are also 3-7 in the last 10 here. Eshelman has a 6+ Era compared to 3.89 Era posted by Sandoval. Baltimore will probably look to get out of here fast with an off day on Monday as they return home. Play on LA. On Sunday we Celebrate the 4th with another Powerful MLB Card with a TOP Perfect System side and a Play in the Later Subway Series game, along with a Platinum Supreme MLS Total. See us on facebook to jump on. For the Comp Play . Play on the LA. Angels -1.5 runs. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 6, 2021)

Tuesday card has an NBA Platinum Supreme Total, The N.L. West Game of the Month in bases and our Euro 2020 Soccer Play the Year in Afternoon action. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under 8.5 runs in the Oakland at Houston game at 8:10 eastern. This game fits a Powerful totals system that plays under for home favorites like Houston that are off a 1 run road favored loss, vs an opponent like Oakland off a 1 run home loss. These games have gone under all but once since 2004. Valdez for Houston has a solid 2.18 Era on the Year and Bassitt for Oakland has an Era of 3.04 and has been solid of late. Oakland has played under in 4 of 5 vs a lefty and 5 of 6 after scoring 2 or less runs. Houston has gone under the total in 4 of the last 5 off a win. Look for this game to stay under the total. On Tuesday a Huge card is up with an NBA Platinum Supreme Totals Play in the EURO 2020 Play of the Year along with MLB Headliners including the 100% N.L. West Game of the Month and an early Wimbledon Play in Tennis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp Play. Play Oakland and Houston under 8.5 runs. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 7, 2021)

Wednesday card led by a powerful MLB Platinum Supreme Model Move, Early Wimbledon, the Soccer Total Of The week and more. NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 8:10 eastern. The Lightning are a pretty heavy favorite. However they apply to some powerful systems. For starters. Game 5 home teams that won the first 3 and then lost on the road are 4-0 all time in Stanley Cup round play. Tampa also fits a solid 28-2 All purpose playoff system that pertains to home favorites off a road favored loss. Tampa is 41-13 on Wednesdays and 65-17 after scoring 2 or less goals. Montreal has lost 10 of 14 on Wednesdays and they have lost the last 8 in Tampa. With the favorite having won 19 of 26 in this series we will Lay it with the Lightning. On Hump Day we have a Top Level MLB Platinum Supreme play, the Soccer Total of the Week and Tennis in Wimbledon action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the NHL Comp Play. Take Tampa Bay. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading WWWL @ HHVV:

Considering win order; considering site order: The team leading WWWL with site order HHVV (Tampa Bay) has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2021 NHL and NBA Semifinals rounds:

series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 102-4 (.962)

series record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 11-0 (1.000)

series record, NHL only, all rounds: 50-3 (.943)

series record, NHL only, Finals round: 4-0 (1.000)

Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 78-28 (.736)

Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Finals round: 8-3 (.727)

Game 5 record, NHL only, all rounds: 39-14 (.736)

Game 5 record, NHL only, Finals round: 4-0 (1.000)

SU:28-2

May 07, 2016Saturday2015CapitalsPenguinshome1-12-00-03-1-1505.02WU0

May 12, 2016Thursday2015SharksPredatorshome2-01-02-05-0-1755.05WP0

Apr 20, 2017Thursday2016PenguinsBlue Jacketshome1-02-22-05-2-1905.53WO0

May 02, 2017Tuesday2016RangersSenatorshome2-02-10-04-1-1605.03WP0

May 06, 2017Saturday2016CapitalsPenguinshome1-10-13-04-2-1675.02WO0

May 25, 2017Thursday2016PenguinsSenatorshome0-01-11-13-2-1905.01WP1

Apr 25, 2018Wednesday2017BruinsMaple Leafshome3-20-24-07-4-1755.53WO0

Aug 09, 2020Sunday2019CapitalsBruinshome1-00-01-12-11305.51WU0

Aug 12, 2020Wednesday2019BruinsHurricaneshome1-11-11-14-3-1305.51WO1

Aug 18, 2020Tuesday2019KnightsBlackhawkshome1-22-11-04-3-2155.51WO0

Aug 31, 2020Monday2019AvalancheStarshome5-01-20-16-3-1206.03WO0

Sep 04, 2020Friday2019KnightsCanuckshome0-00-03-03-0-2206.03WU0

Sep 14, 2020Monday2019KnightsStarshome1-00-01-22-3-1695.0-1LP1

May 25, 2021Tuesday2020HurricanesPredatorshome1-10-11-03-2-2155.51WU1

May 28, 2021Friday2020KnightsWildhome1-13-12-06-2-2005.04WO0

Jun 07, 2021Monday2020BruinsIslandershome1-11-32-14-5-1905-1LO0

Jun 21, 2021Monday2020LightningIslandershome3-03-02-08-0-1785.08WO0

Jun 25, 2021Friday2020LightningIslandershome0-01-00-01-0-1795.01WU0

Jul 07, 2021Wednesday2020LightningCanadienshome-2075.0


----------



## golden contender (Jul 8, 2021)

Thursday card has the 100% NBA Game 2 Finals Total and a Powerful MLB Card with a Huge 17-0 6* release. MLS Comp Play below.


The Thursday comp play is on Nashville over Atlanta United at 8:30 eastern. Nashville is a top level team and is unbeaten in 16 of 17 at home and they have the fire Power that Atlanta will have a tough time dealing with. Atlanta is dealing with injuries and is winless in 10 of the last 11 on the road. They have been shutout in their last fixtures and rank 10 in the table. Nashville has 5 clean sheets in their last 11 games. Look for Nashville to get the win here. On Thursday a Powerful 6* MLB 17-0 System play is up along with the NBA Finals game 2 Perfect totals system Play. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash on all sports. For the Thursday MLS Soccer play. Go with Nashville. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 9, 2021)

Friday card led by the Double Perfect A.L. West Total of the Month, a 19-0 6* with an Angle that has won 42 of 43 times an a Friday night WNBA Hot Side. Comp Play below.



The MLB comp Play for Friday is on the NY, Mets, Game 906 at 7:10 eastern. NY opened well over 200 but the line has come down some here and we are willing to lay the number as the Mets fit the perfect system below that play on Any home team since 2004 off a home loss vs an opponent like the Pirates in this case that are off a home dog 140 or higher loss and scored 4 or less runs despite getting 10 or more hits. The Pirates are 1-6 vs the Mets and have dropped 47 of 60 on the road vs a winning team. They have dropped 5 of 6 on the road with Brault pitching. The Met are 8-2 vs Central division teams and 6-1 as a home favorite off a home loss. They have T. Walker going and he has won 11 straight home starts dating to last year. Make it the Mets. On Friday we have a rare 6* MLB Play with a 19-0 system and 42-1 Angle, a WNBA Hot Side system and the A.L. West Total Of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we storm into the weekend with another big card. For the Comp play. Go with NYM. Rob V- GC Sports.



SU: 11-0

Sep 03, 2004 box Fri home Giants Brad Hennessey - R Diamondbacks Edgar G Gonzalez - R 18-7 11 W 15.5 O 18-15 1-3 13-3 -260 9.5 9
Sep 13, 2004 box Mon home Cubs Greg Maddux - R Pirates Frank Brooks - L 7-2 5 W 0.0 P 7-8 0-3 6-0 -300 9.0 9
Apr 26, 2005 box Tue home Blue Jays Ted Lilly - L Rays Dewon Brazelton - R 7-5 2 W 2.0 O 10-11 1-2 4-2 -150 10.0 9
Sep 30, 2005 box Fri home Twins Francisco Liriano - L Tigers Mike Maroth - L 7-3 4 W 1.0 O 11-7 0-1 5-1 -125 9.0 9
Aug 25, 2006 box Fri home Blue Jays Shaun Marcum - R Royals Luke Hudson - R 6-3 3 W -1.5 U 10-10 0-0 5-0 -150 10.5 9
Aug 06, 2007 box Mon home Tigers Justin Verlander - R Rays Edwin Jackson - R 6-4 2 W 0.5 O 13-8 2-0 2-2 -270 9.5 9
Aug 13, 2012 box Mon home Cubs Jeff Samardzija - R Astros Armando Galarraga - R 7-1 6 W 0.5 O 10-4 0-1 6-0 -180 7.5 9
Oct 01, 2012 box Mon home Blue Jays Aaron Laffey - L Twins Esmerling Vasquez - R 6-5 1 W 2.0 O 12-12 1-0 1-3 -135 9.0 10+
Aug 15, 2013 box Thu home Twins Mike Pelfrey - R White Sox Andre Rienzo - R 4-3 1 W -2.0 U 9-9 0-1 1-3 -132 9.0 9
Aug 26, 2014 box Tue home Royals Danny Duffy - L Twins Ricky Nolasco - R 2-1 1 W -5.0 U 5-5 0-0 1-1 -173 8.0 9
Sep 20, 2019 box Fri home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L Rockies Peter Lambert - R 12-5 7 W 8.5 O 13-10 0-1 8-3 -400 8.5 9

Jul 09, 2021 box Thu home Mets Taijuan Walker - R Pirates JT Brubaker - R -180 7.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 10, 2021)

Saturday MLB Card has the highest Rated 100% First Half Play of the Year headlining, along with Copa America Soccer and the UFC 264 Main Event. MLB Comp play total below

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on the Under in the Atlanta at Miami game at 4:10 eastern. The game fits a nice totals system that pertains to road teams off a 5 run road win vs a team like Miami that had 2 or less hits. In the series 5 of 6 here have stayed under. Miami has gone under in 6 of 8 on Saturdays, 5 of 7 vs a losing teams] and the last 3 vs a lefty. Atlanta has gone under in 9 of 12 as a road favorite and 5 of 7 on Saturdays. This game also has a solid pitching match between Fried for the Braves and T. Rogers for Miami who has allowed 2 or less runs in 9 of his last 10 starts and has a 2.22 era on the year. Look for this game to stay Under 7 runs. On Saturday the 100% MLB 1st Half Game of the Year headlines the MLB Card, we also have the Main Event in UFC 264 Rubber Match ad Copa America Soccer Final. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Under in the Atlanta at Miami game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunday card has a Triple system 6* NBA Finals Game 3 Top play, the Euro 2020 Top Total, MLB Sunday before the break specific Power Systems. Comp Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under 9 runs in the Detroit and Minnesota game at 2:10 eastern. This game fits a nice totals System for division home favorites in this line range off a home win, vs an opponent off a road loss if the total is less than 12 runs. Detroit has gone under 6 straight in game 4 of a series. The Twins are 4-0 under in game 4 of a series and 4 of 5 under vs a losing team. Berrios for the Twins has pitched to a 3.36 era with unders in 3 straight home starts. Peralta for the Tigers has a stellar 2.14 era on the Year. Look for this game to stay under. On Sunday a huge  card is up with a triple system NBA Finals Game 3 top 6* release, the Euro 2020 Final Totals Play along with the side, a Powerful MLB Card with our Exclusive Sunday before the break specific Systems. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and end the week big as we roll in the All star Break. For the MLB Comp play. Go under 9 Detroit at Minnesota, Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 14, 2021)

Wednesday 7* 100% 2021 NBA Playoff Game of The Year Headlines. CONCACAF Gold Cup Comp Play below.

The Soccer Comp play on Wednesday is on Mexico -2.5 goals over Guatemala in Gold Cup action at 9:30 eastern. Mexico is the defending champ in the gold cup and also happen to be the top team in the tournament and are ranked 11th in the world. They will make a big run in the upcoming World cup and will not lose to anyone in the Concacaf cup. Guatemala is ranked 127th and have lost the last 2. They have a poor head to head record with Mexico and have not beat them in over 50 years and have not scored on Mexico in over 10 years. Mexico won the last meeting 3-0 and could have ran it up even more. Mexico is unbeaten in 29 of 31. Expect a big win and cover for Mexico. On Wednesday the 7* 2021 NBA Perfect System Playoff Play of the Year is our only play on the board. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and roll your book like wholesale carpet tonight. For the Soccer Play. Make it Mexico -2.5 goals on The Asian Handicap. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 16, 2021)

Friday card has all the MLB Back from the break extended rest systems one one is a Top Highest Rated Blowout system and one is a late night Perfect Total dating to 2004. MLB Comp Play below.




The MLB Comp Play is on the Under 9.5 runs in the Texas at Toronto game at 7:10 eastern. This game has a nice totals system that has gone under the last 10 times since 2012 for home teams in this line range. Texas has gone under 10 of 13 vs A.L. East teams. Toronto is under in 5 of 7 overall and both Lyles for Texas and Ray for the Jays have allowed 2 or less in 4 of their last 5 starts and Ray has pitched under in 4 of 5. In the series 3 of the last 4 have stayed under and thats what we will call for here. On Friday we have our exclusive back from the Break MLB Extended rest Systems. the lead play is a highest rated Blowout system side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on a there will be damage from the database tonight. For the MLB Comp Play. Take Texas and Toronto under 9.5 runs. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports
OU: 0-10-0


Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw - L Padres Clayton Richard - L 2-1 1 W -3.5 U 6-7 0-0 1-1 -190 6.5 9
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Giants Madison Bumgarner - L Astros Wandy Rodriguez - L 5-1 4 W -0.5 U 9-3 0-0 4-0 -190 6.5 9
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri away Phillies Cliff Lee - L Rockies Christian Friedrich - L 2-6 -4 L -2.0 U 7-12 2-0 0-5 -150 10.0 9
Jul 19, 2013 box Fri home Red Sox Felix Doubront - L Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 4-2 2 W -3.5 U 8-5 1-0 3-0 -161 9.5 9
Jul 18, 2014 box Fri home Pirates Francisco Liriano - L Rockies Jorge De La Rosa - L 4-2 2 W -1.5 U 9-8 3-1 2-1 -155 7.5 9
Jul 18, 2014 box Fri home White Sox Jose Quintana - L Astros Scott Feldman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-3 1-0 1-2 -162 8.5 9
Jul 15, 2016 box Fri away Giants Madison Bumgarner - L Padres Andrew Cashner - R 1-4 -3 L -2.5 U 5-7 1-0 0-3 -200 7.5 9
Jul 14, 2017 box Fri away Mariners James Paxton - L White Sox James Shields - R 4-2 2 W -3.5 U 10-5 1-0 2-1 -180 9.5 9
Jul 20, 2018 box Fri home Mariners Wade LeBlanc - L White Sox James Shields - R 3-1 2 W -4.5 U 9-5 0-1 2-1 -205 8.5 9
Jul 20, 2018 box Fri away Red Sox David Price - L Tigers Matthew Boyd - L 1-0 1 W -8.0 U 6-5 0-1 1-0 -195 9.0 9


Jul 16, 2021 box Fri home Blue Jays Robbie Ray - L Rangers Jordan Lyles - R -250 9.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2021)

Saturday card has a Rare 6* Game 5 NBA Power System Play,  MLS Soccer Game Of The Month, MLB 2nd Game Back from the Break Systems, The Haskell Invitational from Monmouth. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp play at 7:15 eastern is under 7.5 runs in the SF at St.Louis game. Solid pitching Match here with Desclafani for the Giants and Kim for the Cards. Kim was superb on the 5th going 7 scoreless in SF and he has a stellar 3.11 Er while allowing 2 or less runs in 5 of his last 6 starts. Desclafani has an Era under 3 and has allowed 2 or less runs in 8 of his last 9 start while pitching Under in his last 4 on the road. The Giants are 10 of 13 under on the road of late  and the Cardinals are 5-0 under at home with a total from 7 to 8.5 and 4 of 5 in game 2 of a series. Look for this game to stay under 7.5 runs tonight. On Saturday a Huge Card is up with a Rare 6* NBA Game 5 Finals System, Our Exclusive 2nd game Back from the Break MLB Systems, the MLS Soccer Game Of The Month and the Haskell Invitational from Monmouth Park. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp Total. Play under 7.5 runs SF vs St.Louis.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 18, 2021)

Sunday Power Card has the ESPN Sunday night Baseball Play of the Month along with our Last game of series systems, MLS Soccer Platinum Supreme Move, Soccer Gold Cup Total of the Month and a NASCAR Top Head to Head Driver play.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under 8 runs in the Houston at Chicago game at 2:00 eastern. Top Level pitching match here with Both Rodon for the Sox and Valdez for Houston with an Era under 5. Valdez went 7 strong vs Chicago allowing 2 runs this year while Rodon allowed a single run also going 7 against Houston. He has pitched under in his last vs the Astros. Chicago has gone under in 9 of 11 vs Leftys of late, While Houston has gone under in 5 of 7 vs winning teams and 6 of 9 on the road. Look for this game to stay under today. On Sunday we have 2 Huge Soccer Plays a Platinum Supreme MLS Total early and the Gold Cup Total going late. In MLB The Sunday night ESPN Play of the Month Headlining a strong Bases card and a Powerful Head to Head Driver Play in NASCAR. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and End the week big. For the MLB Comp play. Go Under 8 Astros and Whitesox. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 20, 2021)

Tuesday card has as 100% Game 6 Specific NBA Playoff Historical System and a Powerful MLB System card headlining. MLB Comp Play below.
The MLB Comp Play is on the Philadelphia Phillies at 7:05 eastern, This is a system play against the Yankees and one of the last back from the break systems. We are playing against teams that were off  on Monday and won both Saturday and Sunday while losing the Friday first game back. Since 2009 These teams are a lousy 1-7. NY has dropped 6 of 8 in game 1 of a series and 4 of 5 vs N.L. East teams. The Phillies have won 4 of 5 in game 1 of a series and 8 of 10 vs rightys. They have Nola going and while he sits with a 4.53 era he should outpitch German who has hit the rails allowing 23 runs in his last 21 innings and rarely gets out of the 4th inning. Look for the Phillies to take the opener. On Tuesday a Huge card is up backed with Powerful MLB Systems an in the NBA its a Rare Perfect Historical System that is Undefeated in game 6 of any round. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Play on Philadelphia. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports.
SU: 1-7 Plays against NY
Jul 22, 2008 box Tue away Nationals Jason Bergmann - R Giants Barry Zito - L 3-6 -3 L 0.5 O 8-8 1-0 0-3 105 8.5 9
Jul 21, 2009 box Tue home Blue Jays Brett Cecil - L Indians Cliff Lee - L 1-2 -1 L -6.0 U 7-9 1-0 1-1 110 9.0 9
Jul 22, 2014 box Tue away Padres Eric Stults - L Cubs Kyle Hendricks - R 0-6 -6 L -3.5 U 5-11 0-1 0-6 120 9.5 9
Jul 21, 2015 box Tue home Athletics Kendall Graveman - R Blue Jays Mark Buehrle - L 1-7 -6 L 0.5 O 8-10 0-1 0-6 100 7.5 9
Jul 21, 2015 box Tue away Indians Danny Salazar - R Brewers Matt Garza - R 1-8 -7 L 1.0 O 9-9 1-0 0-7 -120 8.0 9
Jul 21, 2015 box Tue away Orioles Wei Yin Chen - L Yankees Nathan Eovaldi - R 2-3 -1 L -3.5 U 7-11 0-0 0-2 110 8.5 9
Jul 19, 2016 box Tue home Diamondbacks Zack Godley - R Blue Jays Aaron Sanchez - R 1-5 -4 L -3.0 U 6-8 2-0 1-4 165 9.0 9
Jul 16, 2019 box Tue away Mets Steven Matz - L Twins Michael Pineda - R 3-2 1 W -5.5 U 7-8 0-1 2-0 155 10.5 9
Jul 20, 2021 box Tue home Yankees Domingo German - R Phillies Aaron Nola - R


----------



## golden contender (Jul 21, 2021)

Wednesday Card has the MLS Soccer Game of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card with a Platinum Supreme Top Play. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB Comp Play for Hump Day is on the Under 8 runs in the Chicago at St. Louis game at 8:15 eastern. Nice pitching match here as the Cubs have Hendricks who always pitches well vs the Cardinals opposing Wainwright the Cards. Wainwright has better home splits this year and has pitched under in 3 of his last 4 at home and 4 of 5 vs the Cubs. Hendricks has gone under in 4 of his last 5 road starts and he has allowed 2 or less runs in 6 of his last 7 appearances. The Cards are 8 of 10 under vs a team that is .500 or less and 4 of 5 under in game 3 of a series. The Cubs have stayed under in 16 of 21 as a road dog. Look for a tight lower scoring game that stays under On Hump day we another big MLB Card led by a Platinum Supreme move one of out highest rated Plays. There is also the MLS Soccer Game of the Month and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on faceboook to Jump on and cash out. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 22, 2021)

*Thursday 16-0 American League Game Of The Month Headlines Thursday card. MLS Soccer Play below*.

The MLS Soccer Comp Play is on Orlando City over Philadelphia at 7:30 eastern. Orlando City has lost only one of their last six home games and they will have a big ground game advantage in the middle and they have four clean sheets in those games. Orlando can skip over Philadelphia in the standings and will be all out here for the 3 points. Philadelphia is winless in the last 4 road and comes in off a home win. Both teams are evenly matched. However we should see a top level effort to Orlando. Look for them to pick up the three points. On Thursday the lead play is the 16-0 American League Play of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and dominate on the Diamond. For the MLS Play. Go with Orlando. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2021)

Saturday card led by an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB Play, the Gold Cup Soccer Play of the Year, late night Olympic Tennis Mismatch and More. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under 8 runs in the Toronto at NY. Mets game at 7:10 eastern. Solid pitching match here with Ryu and Walker. Ryu for the Jays has a 3.32 Era and Walker has been dominant at home winning 12 straight dating to last year. Nice totals system that has gone under 35 of 49 since 2004 for road favorites off a road loss by 2 or more with 4 or less hits vs a home team off a win of 2 or more. The Jays are 5 of 5 under on the road vs a winning team. The Mets are 9 of 10 under vs a Left hander and 12 of 14 under at home vs a winning team. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Saturday a Big Bases card is up led by an Executive Level TIER 1. There is the CONACAF Gold Cup Play of the Year and Olympic Tennis and more.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out all day and night on Saturday. For the MLB Comp play. Take the Under in the Toronto vs NY. Mets game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 25, 2021)

Sunday our top play is the ESPN 100% Sunday night Baseball Total of the Year headlining the MLB Card alon g with a TOP MLS Soccer Play and Olympic Tennis. MLB Comp Play below.

The Sunday MLB Play is on Chicago at 2:20 eastern. The Cubs will look to bounce back and take the rubber game here today with Williams and Chicago has won 3 of his last 4 starts and today he faces Caleb Smith and Arizona has lost 8 of his last 9 starts as he has allowed 11 runs in 7 innings over his last 2 starts, The Diamondbacks even with the Saturday win are still 3-47 as a dog of 120 or more. The Cubs have won 7 of 9 vs .400 or less and 5 of 7 here in the series. With The Cubs 7-2 as a home favorite off a home favored loss. On Sunday night baseball we have our 100% ESPN TOTAL OF the Year along with MLS Soccer game of the Month, Olympic Tennis and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Early play. We will back the Cubs today. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 29, 2021)

Thursday Card has the A.L. West 100% Total of the Month and a 5* Gold Cup Semifinals play. MLB Comp below.

The MLB Comp Play is is on the Under 10 runs in the Baltimore at Detroit game at 7:10 eastern These two have played under in 7 of the last 8 meetings. Home favorites like Detroit that scored 10 or more runs in a road dog win are 12 of 14 under if the total is 8 or higher, and the opponent scored 5 or more runs as a home favorite like Baltimore. The Orioles have gone under in 4 of 5 vs losing teams. They have Wells going on 8 days rest and he was decent in a start vs the Rays last week. Detroit counters with Mize who has heated up and allowed 2 or less runs in 4 of his last 5 starts. Based on the System and the Stat Indicators. Look for this game to stay Under. On Thursday the A.L. West TOTAL of the Month with a 100% System Headlines along with a 5* Gold Cup Semifinal Power Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go Under in the Orioles and Tigers game. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2021)

*Saturday headliners include an MLB Executive Level TIER 1 side and a Top Level Total, In soccer we have a Platinum Supreme Move and a UFC Fight night Play. MLB Comp Play below.
*
The MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets are 10-1 at home vs N.L. Teams off a home loss where they scored 2 or less runs. They also fit a nice system that pertains to home teams with a total of 8 or less off a -135 or higher home favored loss by 2 or more runs if the total was 8 or less and they scored 2 or less with 5 hits. These teams are perfect this season. The Reds have lost 13 of 18 here and the Mets will be energized with the addition of Baez making his debut here tonight. The Pitching looks even with Hill and Miley, who hasnt pitched here since 2015. Look for the Mets to bounce back here tonight. On Saturday the Headliners include the MLB Executive Level TIER 1 Side, a 96% Totals System, Platinum Supreme Soccer Play and UFC Fight night. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and end the month big. For the MLB Comp play.Make it the Mets. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 1, 2021)

Sunday MLB Card has a TOP Level Platinum Supreme Move headlining. In Soccer we have a 6* In the 2021 Gold Cup Final and a 5* in MLS Soccer Action. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on Detroit At 1:10 eastern. The Tigers apply to a nice bounce back system here today for home teams with a total of 10 or higher off a home loss scoring 2 or less runs. They should do better here against Watkins than they did with Means on Saturday. The Tigers are 10-2 of late at home and have taken 8 of 12 here vs Baltimore. The Orioles have dropped 21 of 27 non division road games and 14 of 18 on the road vs a starter with an Era higher than 4.. Look for Detroit to get this one today. Big Sunday card going with a Platinum Supreme Open Ended Top play in MLB. In Soccer there is a 6* Gold Cup Finals Play and a 5* in MLS action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and start the month big.  For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Tigers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2021)

*Monday card has the 100% National League Game of The Year Headlining the MLB Card. Comp Totals Play below.*

The MLB Comp play is on the Over 10 runs in the Baltimore at NY. Yankees game at 7:05 eastern. NY has looked good of late with the Addition of Rizzo and will likely do well here against Lopez for Baltimore who has a 6+ Era. Heaney makes his debut for the Yankees tonight but was struggling with a 5.27 Era in LA. The Orioles have flown over in 9 of 11 off a loss, 16 of 22 vs a team that just allowed 2 or less runs and 9 of 12 after allowing 5 or more runs. In the Series here 25 of 35 have gone over and that is the recommendation tonight. On Monday the Top Rated National League Play of the Year Headlines the MLB Card. Sunday card sweeps at 3-0. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and start the week big in bases tonight. For the MLB Comp Play. Go Over 10 runs Baltimore vs NY. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2021)

Tuesday TOP Rated Interleague TOTAL Of the Month Headlines the MLB Card along with another Solid Soccer Play. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on the Colorado Rockies at 8:40 eastern. Colorado fits a nice system here tonight that plays on home favorites like the Rockies off a road dog loss by 5 or more runs that scored 2 or less runs and are taking on a team off a road dog loss and scored 2 or less runs. These home teams are 29-10 since 2004. Freeland for Colorado has won 3 of 4 at home While Davies for the Cubs has dropped 5 of last 6. The Cubs are 1-8 vs a lefty and 1-5 vs a losing team of late. Colorado has won 24 of 32 at home off a road trip lasting more than 6 days and have won 17 of 21 at home vs a losing team as well as 14 of 17 when favored. The Interleague total of the Month from a 100% Totals system iss up along with soccer. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or see us on facebook to jump on.  For the MLB Comp play.Look for Colorado to take the opener.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 4, 2021)

Hump Day Power Card has a Rare 6* 100% MLB Power System along with a 62-5 System Side and the MLS Soccer Game of the Week. MLS Total below.

On Wednesday At 8:00 eastern the MLS comp play is on the OVER 2.5 Goals in the Cincinnatti at NY. Red Bulls game at 8:00 eastern. NY is off a wild 3-2 loss last out while Cincy played a goal leas draw. This one should see both teams find the back of the net at least once. NY has 4 wins in the 7 meetings between the 2 clubs and while they probably get the win. We see two teams that are ranked 9th and 11th in the table and struggle defensively. Look for this game to play over 2.5 tonight. On Wednesday a top level MLB Card is up and backed with a rare 6* MLB and an additional play from a 62-3 System. In Soccer we have our Side Play of the week. See us on goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the MLS Play. Go Over the total NY vs Cincy. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2021)

Saturday card is up and is led by the 100% Divisional Game Of The Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Move. We also have a Powerful Soccer Platinum Supreme move and the Late Canadian Football League Play. MLB Comp play below
.
The MLB Comp Play for Saturday is on San Diego on the Run line at 8:40 eastern. The Padres have a plethora of advantages here including a big pitching edge with Darvish who has won 6 of 7 vs Arizona. The Padres have won 6 of 9 here in the series and 28 of the last 40 at home. Arizona is a dismal 3-31 as a road dog of 120 or more and 11-43 vs a Pitcher with a WHIP of 1.15 or less. Arizona has also dropped 21 of 27 on Saturdays and with Widener and his 5 Era here we will back the Padres to come away with a multiple run win. On Saturday we start the day with an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 MLB Move then the Divisional Game of the Year later on and a Platinum Supreme Soccer Move. There is also the Canadian Football League Play going later on. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we are poised to have a big day. For the MLB Comp play. Go with San Diego on the Run line. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunday card has ESPN MLB Headlining a 3 game card with a 6* Double System Dominator and  Platinum Supreme and a rare 6* Double system side. There is also Soccer and NASCAR Plays. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on Tampa Bay at 1:00 eastern. The Rays have owned the Orioles this year going 10-1 and averaging over 7 runs per game. The Rays are 9-1 vs teams that have a .400 or less Win percentage  and 5-1 as a road favorite. Baltimore has lost 6 of 8 on Sundays. The Orioles are 14-40 vs winning teams. They have Lopez going and he has a 5.91 Era on the year. Tampa has won both starts Wacha has made against Baltimore. Look for the Rays to take this one. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 10, 2021)

Tuesday card has the 100% American League Game of the Month headlining the NLB Card and a another Powerful Soccer play. The Total of the Month Champions League Qualifier action. MLB Comp Play below.


The MLB comp Play is on Seattle run line at 10:10 eastern. Home teams  off a road dog win scoring 2 or less are 15-3 since 2004 vs an opponent like Texas that is off a road dog loss and scored 4 or less runs. Texas is 1-10 after allowing 5 or more runs and 13-38 after an off day. They are a terrible road team losing 14 straight away. They have Allard going and he has a 5+ Era. Seattle has won 9 of 10 with Gilbert on the mound and they are 8-2 at home vs leftys. Look for Seattle to emerge with the multiple run win. On Tuesday Rob has his Perfect System American League Game of the Month headlining the Powerful MLB Card. In soccer the  UEFA Champions League Qualifier Total of the Month is up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now and cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Seattle Run line. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2021)

*Hump day Card has an MLB Platinum Supreme 1/1 Top Play headlining and a Tennis Dominator play. Tennis plays on an 8-2 run. Soccer Comp play below.
*
The Soccer comp Play for Wednesday is on the Over 2.5 goals in the UEFA Super Cup match between Chelsea and Villarreal at 3:00 eastern at Windsor Park in Belfast. Villarreal has not played well in their preseason Friendlies and has conceded some easy goals with their leaky play in the back field. Chelsea who has dropped the last 3 Super Cups will be without 4 first team starters. Look for a fast pace with neither team being particularly tight in the back. See us at golldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on. For the Soccer. Play Chelsea and Villarreal over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 12, 2021)

*Thursday card has a Rare 6* MLB Blowout from a system winning by 5 runs per game since 2012. There is also an opening Week NFL Preseason Power System play.* MLB Comp Total below.

On Thursday the MLB Comp play is on the Under in the Cincy at Atlanta game at 5:10 eastern. These two have gone under 7 of 8 in the series. The Braves are on a 4 of 5 under run vs winning teams. The Reds are 7 of 8 under on the road vs a winning team and 7 of 9 in game 3 of a series. They have Gutierrez going and he has been solid allowing 4 runs in 19 innings over his last 3 starts. The Braves are going with Muller and he has quietly been solid with a 2.88 Era. Look for this game to stay under. On Thursday the lead plays are a Rare 6* MLB Blowout with a system that wins by an average 8-3 score. There is also a Powerful Week 1 Specific NFL Preseason System Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the MLB Comp Play. Play the Reds and Braves under the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2021)

The Friday night Hot Side headlines in MLB with a Big Blowout system. There is the NFLX Opening week Totals system Play and the French Ligue 1 Game Of The Month in Soccer. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Tampa Bay Ray at 8:10 eastern. Tampa has won 24 of 32 vs losing teams, 16 of 21 vs A.L. Central teams and 9 of 11 on the road. Tampa has won 5 straight on Friday. Minnesota has dropped 4 of 5 vs A.L. East teams and 7 of 10 after an off day. Tampa fits a 15-3 system playing on road favorites in this range off a 5+ run road win vs an opponent off a home dog win. Pineda for the Twins has lost 3 of his last 4 at home. Look for Tampa to take the opener. On Friday a Powerful card is up and led by the French Ligue 1 Play Of The Month, an NFLX Preseason Top Play Totals system and the MLB Friday night Hot side which is backed with a Perfect Blowout system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we start the weekend big. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Rays. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 14, 2021)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB and the First time all year we have 2 Platinum Supreme moves one in Soccer and one in NFLX headlining a tremendous Saturday card. Comp Play below.

The NFLX Comp play is on SF at 8:30 eastern. The Niners fit a nice opening week Preseason system tonight and they have the better back end Qb/s. The Chiefs are 0-9 to the spread as an NFLX Dog of 2 or more and they have failed to cover the last 5 vs NFC West teams. The Niners have covered the last 4 in the Preseason series with KC. Look for the Niners to get the win here. On Saturday one of the strongest cards of the season thus far as we have an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB and a Pair of Platinum supreme Open enders. One in the NFL and one in Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to ump on and cash out. For the Comp play. Go with San Francisco. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 15, 2021)

Sunday card has an MLB Platinum Supreme in the Afternoon along with Soccer game of the Week and ESPN Sunday night MLB.  NFL Below

The NFLX Totals Play is on the Under in the Carolina at Indy game at 1:00 eastern. The Panthers wont have any of their starters going and the Colts may only play their starters a series or two at most. This figure to be a lower scoring game as the Colts who have already sustained serious injuries to a top line mam and Carson Wentz. So they will get a good look at Jacob Easton and Sam Ehlinger. The Colts have a plethora of depth on defense and should keep Carolina at Bay. Most of the NFLX Games have been lower scoring and this one should follow suit. Play the Colts and Panthers under the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2021)

MLB Total Of The Month Headlines Monday card

The Soccer comp Play for Monday is on Villarreal at 2:00 eastern in LA Liga action. Villarreal comes of a huge 1-1 draw and a loss in Penalty kicks to Chelsea. Now they look to bounce back in their home opener against Grenada. In the Head to head meetings Villarreal has done well. In fact Grenada is 0-5 here with 2 draws and were lousy on the road last season with 4 wins 11 losses and 3 draws. Grenada has a new coach but has not done much to the roster. Villarrreal has added another top level striker and they should get the win here at home today. On Monday the MLB Headliner is the MLB Perfect System Total of the Month. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and start the week big in bases. For the soccer comp play. Go with Villarreal. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 17, 2021)

*Tuesday card has a Massive Platinum Supreme Totals Move a 42-7 Blowout system and the Germany Super Cup Total in Afternoon Soccer. MLB* Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. The Jays are a solid road favorite here tonight and they fit a powerful system pertaining to teams off a road win by 5+ runs vs an opponent off a home loss despite scoring 5 or more runs like Washington. . The Jays have a nice pitching advantage with Manoah who has allowed 2 or less runs in his last 6 starts and has a 5-1 record with a stellar 2.59 era. Fedde goes for Washington and he has allowed 14 runs in his last 19 innings. Toronto is 6-0 vs a team that just scored 5 or more and has won 13 of 16 vs N.L. Teams and 8 of 11 in the series. The Nationals are 5-21 vs winning teams and 0-5 after scoring 5 or more runs. Based on the system and the numbers we will Play on the Jays. On Tuesday an MLB 1/1 Platinum Supreme Totals Play headlines in bases along with a 42-7 Blowout system. In Soccer we have a Powerful totals play in the Germany Super Cup. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Take Toronto. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2021)

*Wednesday card has a 5* MLB Diamond Cutter System Plays and the MLS Soccer Game of the Week. Comp Play below
*
The MLB Comp Play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 8:10 eastern. Chicago crushed Oakland and likely gets this one as well. The Chisox are 20-7 at home vs leftys and have won 7 of 9 at home vs a winning team. They have Lynn who has a 2.33 era and has won 4 of his last 5. Irvin for Oakland has lost his last 4 on the road and the Athletics have dropped 6 of the last 8 on the road vs a winning team. Look for the Whitesox to take this one. On Hump Day a Perfect System 5* Diamond Cutter Blowout System headlines the MLB Card along with the MLS Soccer game of the Week. See us at facebook or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out on Wednesday. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with Chicago. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2021)

On Friday the *2021 Highest Rated 7* MLB Game of the Year* Headlines and is backed with a Big Blowout system and Several Perfect Indicators. There is Also the NFLX Friday night Hot side with a week 2 Power systems and a 5* CFL Total. MLS Soccer Comp Play Below.


The MLS Soccer Comp Play is on the LA. Galaxy at 10:30 eastern.  LA has won both meetings against San Jose this season and will look to end the 9 game unbeaten streak that The Quakes currently enjoy. LA Sits in 3rd place in the West and will be motivated coming off a home loss to Colorado last out. San Jose struggles to score but plays well on defense. LA Dominates the ball possession and should get some solid scoring chances here. Look for the Galaxy to get the win. On Friday the 2021 7* MLB Game Of The Year headlines the card which also has a Powerful Week 2 NFLX Friday night Hot Side system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook toJump on as we start the weekend off fast. For the MLS Comp Play. Go with the LA. Galaxy. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2021)

Saturday card has a 6* NFLX Play from an 18-1 system and two 5* plays from a 27-4 Angle. There is an MLB Platinum Supreme move , MLB 7* Cashed big on Friday, we also have CFL And EPL Soccer. NFL Afternoon Comp play below.


On Saturday the NFLX Comp play is on Green Bay at 4:25 eastern. The Packers fit a nice Preseason system that plays on teams that are off a loss in game 2 vs a team off a win. These teams are hitting over 75% long term. The Packers will look to bounce back after getting beat good here bu Houston, while the Jets are off a win over the Giants. The Jets may be a bit cautious with top players and just lost one of their top defensive players last week. Both teams practiced together this week. Green Bay has covered 7 of 10 in week 2 while the Jets have dropped 3 of 4 in week 2. Both teams had shoddy Qb play last week. Expect the Packers to get the cover in a lower scoring game. On Saturday another huge card is up with 3 NFLX Preseason games one is a rare 6*. There is an MLB Platinum Supreme Headlining MLB, 7* cashed big last night. There is a big CFL Total and Top Level English Premier League Total. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the NFL Comp play. Go with Green Bay. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 22, 2021)

Sunday card has an MLB PLATINUM Supreme Side and the NFLX Game of the Month headlining. NASCAR Head to Head Play below.

The Sunday Comp play is in Head to head driver NASCAR Action and we will back Kyle Larson over Martin Truex at 3:05 eastern in the Firekeepers Casino 400 at Michigan International Speedway. Larson has 3 wins in 12 races here and has been superb with the 750 Horse Power Package. Martin Truex has not win here in 30 tries. Larson is favored to win and did have the fastest car last week. Look for Larson to finish better than Truex. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2021)

*Friday card has our NFLX Preseason Game Of The Year backed with a 100% System dating to 1983, along with an MLB Friday night Hot side Blowout and Soccer NFL Total below.
*
The NFLX Comp play is on the Under 33.5 in the Philadelphia at NY. Jets game at 7:30 eastern. The Jets are on a 9-0 Under run at home in NFLX Action and this yearly Preseason Series with the Eagles is one of the Lowest scoring as they average 22 points per game. The Eagles have not looked good on offense putting up just 16 points thus far. The Jets were decent getting 23 in Green Bay but have been Inconsistent. The Jets defense has played well allowing just 21 in the first two games. Look for this game to stay Under. Friday the NFLX Play of the Year headlines from a perfect System dating to 1983. There is also a powerful top level Soccer Play and an MLB Friday night Hot Side Blowout. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook Jump on as we start the weekend fast. For the NFL Comp totals play. Go Under Eagles and Jets. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2021)

Saturday card has an Executive Level NFLX Play headlining along with a 5* College Football play, a Soccer Platinum Supreme move and a Powerful MLB Card. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Mets on the run line at 7:10 eastern. The Mets fit a powerful database system based on last night heavy home favored 1 run loss where both teams scored 2 or less runs. NY is 7-1 this year as a home favorite of 140 or more off a home favored loss. Washington is 1-8 as a road dog off a road dog win. The Nats have Nolin going and he has allowed 7 runs in 7 innings. Stroman for the Mets has a superb 2.84 era. Look for the Mets to get the multiple run win. On Saturday a huge card is up and led by an Executive Level NFL TIER 1, A platinum Supreme Soccer Move, College Football 5* and a Powerful MLB Card. See us on facebook or at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and Cash out. For the  MLB Comp play. Make it the Mets on the run line. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2021)

*Friday Hot side with 100% September MLB System Headlines along with our College Football Power System Play of the Week.  Canadian League Football Comp below.*

The CFL Comp play is on Ottawa plus the 6-7 points at 7:30 eastern. The Red Blacks have a slightly better offense and the overall better defense. They host a Montreal team off a pair of losses. Road favorites like Montreal that are off a home dog loss and prior road dog loss are 0-4 straight up the past few seasons in CFL Action. In fact home dogs have covered 3 of 4 when both teams enter off a home dog loss. With the line now creeping at 7 or more we will take the points with Ottawa. Tonight a Power packed card is up with our College Football Game of the Week backed with an Early season Power System. In Bases we have our Famed Friday night HOT Side backed with an Undefeated September Specific system. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on as we storm into Labor Day weekend. For the Canadian Football Comp play. Take the 7-8 points with Ottawa. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2021)

*Huge Saturday card with our Opening Week CFB Play of the Year Early and our Executive Level TIER 1 Late. There is also a 5* TV Total, Top 5* U.S OPEN Tennis and Exclusive MLB September specific Systems*. CFB Comp Play below.

The College Football Comp Play is on USC at 5:00 eastern. The Trojans are home for San Jose St here. USC looks like the best team in the PAC 12 this year and they are likely to hang a big number on the Spartans here as they likely have one of the best offenses in the country. The Spartans are a nice team and went 7-1 last year losing just the bowl games. However they didnt play on the road against this caliber opponent. Last week they opened up with a home win over Southern Utah. That win sets up a solid early season Power System that plays on home favorites of 13 or more in their 1st game vs a team off a win and cover. On Saturday a powerful card is up with our Opening week College Play of the Year and an Executive TIER 1 Move, along with a 5* TV Total, MLB September Specific Power Systems and a TOP U.S. Open Tennis play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the CFB Comp play. Look for Southern Cal to get the win and cover here today. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 5, 2021)

Sunday card has Big College Football play tonight, along with a Highest rated 6* Canadian Football League Total, MLB, World Cup Soccer Play of the Week and a huge U.S. Open Tennis play. NASCAR Comp Below.

The Nascar Head to Head Driver Comp play is on Kyle Larson to finish better than Chase Elliot at 6:15 Eastern at the Cookout Southern 500 at Darlington Raceway live on NBC Sports. Larson is favored to win here while Elliot is 5th in the win odds. Larson has 3 straight top five finishes here while Chase is 1 for 9 at Darlington with just a pair of top five finishes. Larson should bounce back from last weeks crash at Daytona. Larson dominated here in 2018 leading over 280 laps and was derailed by some late caution flags. Larson should carry his speed here better than most and his car can handle the high wear on Tires this track causes. Look for Larson at the very least to out finish Elliot. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 7, 2021)

Tuesday card has a Top Level Soccer Total and a big 5* MLB Diamond Cutter System headlining the MLB Card. MLB Early Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play is on Cleveland at 6:10 eastern. Cleveland applies to a solid 121-45 system tonight a and they have won 5 of 6 vs losing teams and 7 of 9 off a loss. Minnesota has dropped 21 of 16 on Tuesdays, 15 of 21 off a win and 7 of 9 after allowing 2 or less runs Civale for Cleveland has a stellar 3.32 era and has won 6 of 7. The Twins have Gant going and he has dropped his last 3 allowing 10 runs in his last 12 innings. Look for Cleveland to get this one. On Tuesday we have a big 5* MLB Diamond cutter system going along with a Top Level Soccer total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Cleveland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 9, 2021)

Thursday card has our NFL Opening Night Triple System Play headlining along with MLB and World Cup Qualifier Soccer.


MLB Comp Play below The MLB Comp play is on Atlanta on the run line at -1.5 at 7:20 eastern. The Braves fit one of our September Specific Power Systems here tonight and have a nice pitching edge with Ynoa who has allowed 1 run in his 2 appearances vs Washington this year and also has a 3.17 Era. The Nationals counter with Fedde who is 0-3 vs Atlanta this season and has an elevated 5+ Era. Washington has dropped 8 of 9 in game 3 of a series and 20 of 26 on Thursdays, as well as 22 of 30 vs winning teams. Atlanta has won 22 of 28 when favored and 18 of 24 vs a team under .500. Look for Atlanta to win this one. Opening night Thursday Triple System NFL Headlines along with World Cup Soccer Qualifiers and MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out as we stay hit. For the  Comp Play. Go with the Braves on the run line. Rob V - Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2021)

Sunday card has the 100% Opening Week NFL Play of the Year along with an Executive Level TIER 1, The NFL Total of the Month, MLB and Soccer. NFL Comp Play below.


The NFL Comp Play is on Atlanta at 1:00 eastern. The Falcons fit a solid early season Power System here today and we note that the host team has covered the last 5 in the series, while Philly has failed to cover 5 of 6 here over the years. The Falcons are 11-2 in their opening home game with Matt Ryan and 7-1 ats in the first 4 games vs NFC East teams. The Eagles are rebuilding and looked terrible in the preseason. The Eagles have struggled failing to cove 12 of the last 13 in dome games. Look for the Falcons to get the win and cover. On Sunday a huge card is up and led by the Perfect System Opening Week Play of the Year, the Executive Level TIER 1 Play, The Total of the Month and more. There is also Top Level MLB and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the NFL Comp Play. Go with the Falcons. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2021)

Monday card has a Rare 6* NFL Side with a week 1 Monday night System that is Undefeated. A.L. East Total Of The Month headlines MLB. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Monday is on the Houston Astros at 8:05 eastern. Houston fits a nice Road favored system pertaining to Septembers and has hit 88% since 2004 for teams off a -200 or higher home favored win vs an opponent that was a road dog last out. The Asttos have also won 5 of the last 6 vs teams that are .400 or less. Texas has dropped 36 of 31 in game 1 of a series and 5 of 6 at home vs a winning team. Odorizzi has final started to pitch well as he has allowed 2 or less in 4 straight starts 3 of which were wins. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on Facebook/Twitter to jump on. Look for Houston to take the opener. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2021)

Hump Day Card has a Late night Power System Ply in the SD at SF Game, a Champions League Soccer Total and a Platinum Supreme MLS Soccer Play. MLB Totals Play below.

The Hump Day Comp Play is on the Under in the Colorado at Atlanta game at 7:20 eastern. Look for a tight game here as 4 of the last 5 here have stayed under. The Braves have Ynoa on the mound and have played under in 6 of his last 8 starts. Colorado Counters with Sentazela who has allowed 3 or less runs in 6 straight starts with 6 of his last 7 starts staying under the total. The Rockies are 7 of 8 under on the road vs a winning team. The Braves are 7 of 8 under vs N.L. West teams , 6 of 7 in game twos. Look for this one to stay under. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 16, 2021)

*The Thursday night NFL Total system of the Month headlines in the NFL. In College Football we have Our Power System Play of the Week and a September Specific MLB Totals System.* MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Over 10 runs in the NYY at Baltimore game at 7:05 eastern. Look for a higher scoring game here tonight in the series finale. Baltimore has gone over the last 3 vs a lefty and 25 of 34 at home vs a winning team as well as 5 of 6 in game 3 of a series. NY has gone over he last 4 on Thursdays and 5 of 6 vs a right. Ellis for the Orioles went 5 inning sand allowed just 1 hit vs NYY 2 weeks ago in 5 innings. Now that they have seen him they should do much better against him. Look for the Orioles to get a few runs off Montgomery and push this game over the total. In the NFL we have our NFL Thursday night Football Total of the Month backed with a huge Thursday specific system. There is the College Football Play of the Week and another Powerful MLB Play with a September Specific System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now and cash out. For the NLB Comp Play. Play NY and Baltimore over the total. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2021)

Friday card has the Top Level College Football Platinum Supreme totals Play and a Powerful MLB Card led by our Friday night Hot side and 2 big Totals. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Friday is on the Under 7.5 runs in the Philadelphia at NY. Mets game at 7:30 eastern. Philly has Wheeler going and he has allowed 3 run in 13 innings this year pitching at Citi against hid former team. He opposes Mets righty T. Walker who has allowed 2 runs in 9 innings here against the Phillies here this year. The Mets have stayed under 11 of 14 on Fridays, 8 of 11 as a dog and 8 of 9 vs a pitcher with a 1.15 or less Whip. The Phillies are 5 of 7 under vs teams under .500 and 5 of the last 6 here have played under the total. Look for this one to stay under. On Friday The Friday night Hot Side with a 16-0 system headlines the MLB Card with 2 big Power totals. In College we have our Top level Platinum Supreme total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we get the weekend started fast. For the MLB Comp play. Play the Mets and Phillies Under the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2021)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Blowout Side, the ACC Total of the Year, 5* Afternoon Power system play headlining a Powerful CFB Card. We also have MLB and Soccer. Comp play below.

The College Football comp play is on Penn. St at 7:30 eastern. The Lions have covered 23 of 30 off back to back wins and 15 of 20 after scoring 40+ points last out as 9 of 11 covers at home vs a winning team. Auburn is in a play against System [pertaining to teams with a first year head coach playing their first road game off a win vs a team off a win. Auburn has failed to cover 11 straight on the road vs a team off back to back ats wins with a win percentage of .250 or better. The Tigers have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs Big 10 teams and the last 4 as a dog. Both are 2-0 but Penn. St has played tougher teams including a solid win on the road at Wisconsin. Look for a litany of Nittany  today. On Saturday the ACC Total of the Year headlines the Card along with our Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 Blowout, 5* Afternoon Power Play and Late night Banger, there is also MLB and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out.  For the College comp. Play on Penn. St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2021)

*Sunday card has the NFC South Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Move, the Sunday night NBC Power play, MLB and Soccer. NFL 5-1 last week. Comp play below.*

The NFL Comp Play is on the Las Vegas Raiders at 1:00 eastern. The Raiders fit a nice week 2 specific System that pertains to teams that put up over 515 yards in a week 1 game. These team have covered 12 of 14 dating back to 1990. The Raiders stormed back against an above average Raven defense. They have now covered 6 of 7 after allowing 360 or more yards and 4 of 5 as a dog. The Steelers had a nice game plan vs the Bills and pulled a big road upset despite not blitzing Josh Allen much at all. The Steelers were out yarded in the game by over 100 yards and have failed to cover the last 4 as a favorite an 4 of 5 after allowing over 350 yards. They have dropped 5 of 6 to the spread vs AFC West teams. Vegas has covered the last 4 in the series. We will take the points in this one. On Sunday Rob look to improve on last weeks 5-1 NFL Record with the NFC South Game of the Year, an Executive Level tier 1 Move, Sunday night Perfect System Play on NBC, MLB 5* Banger system and big soccer plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the Comp play. Take the points with the Raiders. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

19910908Sunday21991homeBillsSteelers5234-7.042.01811.044.0
19940911Sunday21994awayDolphinsPackers24144.043.51014.0-5.5
19980914Monday21998awayFortyninersWashington4510-6.544.03528.511.0
19990920Monday21999homeCowboysFalcons247-6.041.51711.0-10.5
20080915Monday22008awayEaglesCowboys37416.547.0-42.531.0
20090920Sunday22009awaySaintsEagles4822-1.546.52624.523.5
20110918Sunday22011homePatriotsChargers3521-7.053.5147.02.5
20140914Sunday22014awayFalconsBengals10245.549.0-14-8.5-15.0
20170917Sunday22017homeChiefsEagles2720-5.547.071.50.0
20180916Sunday22018awayChargersBills3120-7.544.0113.57.0
20180916Sunday22018homeBuccaneersEagles27213.046.569.01.5
20190915Sunday22019homeRavensCardinals2317-13.042.56-7.0-2.5
20200920Sunday22020homePackersLions4221-6.550.02114.513.0
20210919Sunday22021awayRaidersSteelers006.547.0000


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2021)

Monday card has a *Rare 6* Top NFL Totals Play from a Perfect Week 2 specific System.* There is also the American League Play of the Month from an Undefeated MLB September system. MLB Totals Play below.


The MLB Totals Play is on the Under 8 runs in the Baltimore at Philadelphia game at 7:10 eastern. Solid Pitching match here as Means opposes Suarez. Baltimore has gone under the last 5 with Means on the mound and the last 5 on the road vs a Lefty. The Phillies have gone under in 4 of 5 at home vs a lefty and 9 of 13 in game 1 of a series. Suarez has allowed 2 or less runs in his last 5 starts and has a 1.50 Era on the year with 6 of 8 under of late in his starts. In the series 5 of 7 have stayed under. Look for this one to stay under 8 runs. On Monday we have a 6* Top Level Monday night Football Totals System and the American League Game of the Month with a Perfect September specific system. Top Plays on Atlanta and Dallas cashed out in the NFL on Sunday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start the week big. For the MLB Comp Play. Play Under in the Orioles at Phillies game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 21, 2021)

*Tuesday card has the National League TOTAL of the Month headlining the MLB Card. Serie A Italian Soccer League Play below.
*
The Serie A Play is on Atalanta at 2:45 eastern. They have controlled the series with Calcio with 10 wins and 5 draws. They are at home here off a close road win. Calcio sits in 12th in the table and have lost the last two to Roma and Torino. Under new Management they play a strict defense first style of play which will be tested here against an Atalanta team that has the core of a top level scoring squad that beat Calcio 5-1 here last time they played here. This shapes up for a home win as Atalanta bags 3 points. On Tuesday the MLB Card is up and the headliner play is our National League Total of the Month backed with a September Specific Totals System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the Soccer Play. Go with Atalanta. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 23, 2021)

Thursday headliners include a Top 5* NFL Thursday night Total and a Powerful College Football Total with angle that dates to 1980. We also have MLB and Soccer. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Reds at 6:40 eastern. The Reds are pretty heavy here. However they fit a September Specific system pertaining to Teams like the Reds in game 1 of a series vs a team off a road win like the Nationals. The Reds are 6-0 of late on Thursdays and have won 6 of 8 vs N.L. East teams. The Nationals are 6-21 on Thursdays and 0-7 in game 1 of a series. Look for the Reds to take the opener. On Thursday we have two Top Play totals one on the NFL from a Powerful Thursday Specific Totals System and as College Football total with an angle that dates to 1980. We also have MLB and afternoon Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and cash out. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with Cincy. Rob V - Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2021)

*Saturday card has the 2021 College Dog of the Year, an Afternoon Blowout, an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 TOTAL and a Late night Bailout.* There is also MLB September System plays and Soccer. CFB Comp play below


The Saturday Comp play is on Michigan at 3:30 eastern. Michigan has looked solid this year and has covered 7 of 8 as a home favorite and 5 of 6 after allowing 20 or less points. Today they qualify in a 29-8 Power System pertaining to winning conference home favorites at -26 or less off back to back wins, the last of which they scored 55 or more and won by 21 or more, and their opponent arrives of back to back wins and covers like Rutgers.. The Scarlet Knights have failed to cover 6 of 8 off a win and 4 of 5 after passing for 275+ yards. Rutgers has lost every game in the series and has been blown out every time here on the road. Play on the Wolverines. On Saturday a massive cad is up and led by an Executive Level TIER 1 Total, the 2021 College Dog of the Year, an Afternoon Blowout, Late night Bailout and a few more. There is also our September Specific MLB system Plays and Top level Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we Continue to cash. For the College Comp play. Make it Michigan. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 26, 2021)

Sunday card is loaded with an Executive Level TIER 1 in NFL along with the Non Conference Total of the Year, the SNF Play of the Month and more. We have another big MLB September System and soccer. Comp Play below


The NFL Comp Play is on Minnesota at 4:25 eastern. The Vikings are taking a few points here in their home opener after a pair of tough and close road losses. Game 3 home dogs that lost the first 2 games have covered 75% the last few years and we should see a spirited effort here today. In fact the Vikings have covered 18 of 25 as a home pup including the last 5 playing off a loss. Seattle has failed to cover 5 of 6 as a road favorite and 6 of 7 vs teams under .500. The host team has covered 6 of 8 in the series. Make it Minnesota plus the 2 points here. On Sunday we have 5 plays in the NFL with the NFL Non conference Total of the Year, an Executive Level tier 1 side, the Sunday night Game of the Month, early 5* and more. There is also a big MLB Blowout System and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we are rolling in the NFL and look for another big day. For the NFL Comp Play. Go with the Vikings. Rob V- Golden Contender Sport


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2021)

Monday night Football Play of the Month headlines along with a 5* MLB Diamond cutter System. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on Oakland at 10:10 eastern. Oakland has lost 9 straight to Seattle and after getting swept at home by the Mainers look for an Oakland team looking to serve up some revenge. In fact Irvin for Oakland lost just a few days ago to Flexen and the Mariners. Oakland fits a nice September specific system. Look for the A/S to take the opener. Monday night Play of the Month in the NFL Headlines along with a 5* Diamond Cutter in baseball. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start another big week. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Oakland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 28, 2021)

Tuesday card led by a rare 6* with a system that wins by over 4 runs per game, there is also Champions League Total of the Month in Soccer. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on  Boston on the run line at -1.5 runs. The Redsox are in a 132-29 system that pertains to road favorites in this range that have lost their last 3 or more like Boston. The System is also a nifty 127-44 on the run line. Boston is 37-14 here and 22-8 vs a pitcher with a WHIP of 1.30 o more. Baltimore is 13-51 vs winning teams and has lost 10 of 13 at home vs a lefty. They face C. Sale here and the Sox have won 6 of his 7 starts. Zimmerman  for Baltimore has an Era approaching 5. Look for Boston to bounce back. On Tuesday we have a Rare 6* MLB Blowout System that wins by over 4 runs per game, along with our Champions League Total of the Month in Soccer.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter Jump on and Cash out tonight. For the MLB Comp play. Play on Boston -1.5 runs. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2021)

*Thursday card has The MLB Get away Game of the Year with a 100% Late season System as well as NFL and ACC College Football.* WNBA Comp Play below.

The WNBA Comp Play is on the Over 170 in the Phoenix at Las Vegas game at 10:00 eastern. Las Vegas is number one in scoring and field goal percentage. In the series the last 7 here have flown over. Phoenix is 7 of 8 over as a playoff dog, 6 of 7 vs a winning team and 17 of 24 off a loss. Las Vegas has flown over in 4 of the last 5 at home, 8 of 11 off a spread loss and 8 of 10 on Thursdays. The pace will be fast again here tonight. Look for Phoenix and Las Vegas to fly over the total. Rob V- GC Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2021)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Move, the BIG 12 Game Of The Year, a 5* High noon Total, a Late Platinum Supreme and 2 more Top plays. There is also Last weekend Specific MLB power System Plays and Soccer- College Preview Below.

The College Football preview at 2:30 eastern. Expect a lower scoring game here as Cincy has a tremendous defense and the Irish have allowed under 14 in back to back games. Cincy will look to end the long Notre Dame win streak and are just the team to do it after going 9-1 last year and opening up 3-0 this year. They are 8 of 11 under vs a winning team and 7 of 10 off a spread win. Notre Dame at 4-0 will be tough and they are 5 of 5 under as a home dog and 4 of 5 vs a winning team as well as 26 of 36 after scoring 40 or more. In what looks like one of the best games of the day we will back the under and give a light lean to the win for Cincy who has been powerful in the second halves this year. On Saturday we have a Huge CFB Card up with the BIG 12 Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, 5* High noon Total, 5* 100% Blowout and a big Non Conference Play. There is October specific MLB systems and Soccer. Dont miss out. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the College Comp plays. Look for Notre Dame and Cincy to go under in a close game with Cincy getting the win. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2021)

Saturday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 Move, the BIG 12 Game Of The Year, a 5* High noon Total, a Late Platinum Supreme and 2 more Top plays. There is also Last weekend Specific MLB power System Plays and Soccer- College Preview Below.

The College Football preview at 2:30 eastern. Expect a lower scoring game here as Cincy has a tremendous defense and the Irish have allowed under 14 in back to back games. Cincy will look to end the long Notre Dame win streak and are just the team to do it after going 9-1 last year and opening up 3-0 this year. They are 8 of 11 under vs a winning team and 7 of 10 off a spread win. Notre Dame at 4-0 will be tough and they are 5 of 5 under as a home dog and 4 of 5 vs a winning team as well as 26 of 36 after scoring 40 or more. In what looks like one of the best games of the day we will back the under and give a light lean to the win for Cincy who has been powerful in the second halves this year. On Saturday we have a Huge CFB Card up with the BIG 12 Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, 5* High noon Total, 5* 100% Blowout and a big Non Conference Play. There is October specific MLB systems and Soccer. Dont miss out. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the College Comp plays. Look for Notre Dame and Cincy to go under in a close game with Cincy getting the win. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2021)

Sunday card has the NFL Non Conf. Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Total, the AFC Game of the Month, Sunday night Football and MLB Last Home game Undefeated System play. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp Play is on the NY. Jets + 6 at 1:00 eastern. You my have to pinch your nose here. However, the Jets fit a nice subset to a system that play on dogs of 5 or more in non Division games that are off back to back straight up and spread losses if they were shut out in their last game. The Titans could come flat here as they have failed to cover 20 of 26 on the road vs a team under .500 and a lousy 1-4 ats as a road favorite also failing to cover 10 of 13 vs the AFC East. The Jets have covered 8 of 10 in the series. Take the Points as the Jets get the cover. On Sunday an Executive level NFL TIER 1 Total, headlines along With the 100% Non Conf. Game of the Year and the 40-8 AFC Game of the Month. There is also Sunday night Football and our Exclusive Last home game play of the year in MLB from a perfect Game 162 specific System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as the NFL Stays hot. For the Comp play. Take the 6 points wit the Jets. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2021)

*Thursday card has the 3x Perfect NFC West Game Of The Month, 5* Afternoon Soccer, MLB Divisional Series system, CFB Game Of The week headlining.* Soccer Comp Below.

The Thursday Comp Play is on Mexico over Canada at 9:40 eastern in World Cup Qualifier Play. These two met in late summer in the Gold Cup Final in a fiercely competitive game that Mexico won late. In Fact Mexico has taken the last 5 meetings from Canada and have found the back of the net at least twice in the last 7 matches against the Canadians. Mexico is on top of the standings with 2 wins and draw so far. Canada comes in off a pair of draws and wont win here in Mexico. The most likely scenario is another Tight win for Mexico. On Thursday the NFC West Game Of The Month is up along with the College Play of the Week, 5* World Cup Qualifier Soccer and MLB Divisional Series System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and cash out. For the Soccer Play. Make it Mexico. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2021)

*Huge Saturday up with BIG 10 Game of the Year + Executive Level TIER 1 Total, High Noon red river 6*, SEC Game of the Month, MLB, Soccer and Wilder vs Fury,* College Comp play below.

The College Football Comp Play for Saturday is on Texas San Antonio plus the points at 7:00 eastern. UTSA has covered the last 7 on field turf and 8 of 9 as a road dog. They take on a Western Kentucky team that has failed to cover 25 of 33 after allowing 285+ pass yards,5 of 7 when favored and 6 of 8 off a loss. The Road runners are quietly taking points despite the 5-0 record. They fit a powerful long term system that plays on dogs of 3 or more vs a team that allowed more than 14 points in games 6. Look for UTSA to get the cover at the very least here today. On Saturday we have a tremendous card up led by the BIG 10 Game Of the Year, Executive Level TIER 1 Total, High Noon red river 6*, SEC Game of the Month, Platinum supreme Soccer, MLB Playoff System and Wilder vs Fury play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebok/twitter to Jump on and cash out on this huge card. For the College Football Comp play. Take the points with Texas San Antonio. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2021)

Sunday card has the NFL Non Conference TOTAL of the YEAR and an NFL Executive Level TIER 1 Side headlining along with Divisional Round Game 2 Power System Plays and TOP 6* Sunday night Football. Comp play below.

The NFL Comp Play is on Houston plus the 8-9 points at 1:00 eastern. Much like our play on the Jets last week from a similar bounce back off a shutout system we will have to hold our nose here. Houston actually fits an 84% Dog system as well. The Texans have covered 6 of 8 after scoring 14 or less and 4 of 5 as a dog. New England has failed to cover 8 of 9 off a spread win and  4 of 5 as a road favorite. This is alot of points to lay with a rookie Qb on the road pitting a pair of 1-3 teams. The mostly likely scenario here is a close New England win with the Texans hanging around for a spread win. Play on Houston plus the points. On Sunday a Powerful card is up with the NFL Non Conference Total of the Year going early, then an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 side later on and a 6* Sunday night Football play. We also have more Divisional Round MLB Playoff System plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the NFL Comp play. Take the Texans. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2021)

Monday night NFL AFC Total of the Month + Divisional Round Total of the Year headlines MLB. Early play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Atlanta at 1:10 eastern. The Braves are home in game 3 after taking game 2 on the road in Milwaukee. Playoff home favorites are a solid 12-4 off a road dog win and prior road dog loss. The Braves have won the last 3 here with I. Anderson who went 6 strong allowing just a run vs Milwaukee. The Brewers have lost 5 of 6 as a playoff dog while the Braves are 6-0 as a playoff favorite. Look for the Braves to take game 3 today. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2021)

Thursday night NFL Game of the Month headlines along with a rare 6* MLB Perfect System totals play and a College Football Platinum Supreme Totals play. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play is on the Florida Panthers at 7:05 eastern. Florida has won 10 straight as a home favorite and were last seen here losing in 6 to Tampa Bay in the playoffs. Pittsburgh won their opener on Tuesday with a 6-2 win over Tampa in a game that was close late until the Lightning pulled their goalie and allowed a few empty net goals. The Penguins have dropped 3 of 4 here and the host team has won 13 of 18 and the favorite 9 of 12 in the series. Look for the Panthers to take down the Penguins tonight. On Thursday a Powerful car is up with a 6* MLB perfect System total, the NFL Thursday night Game of the Month and a Platinum Supreme College Football totals play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Florida. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2021)

Saturday card is loaded. The 100% ACC Game of the Year, Our Executive Level TIER 1 Side, the Early 5* Blowout along with the BIG 10 Game of the Month, EPL Soccer and MLB League Championship Power System plays. A huge day overall. College Comp Play below.

The College Comp play is on Wisconsin at 8:00 eastern. The Badgers are going to cause problems for Army as the Knights like to run the ball and Wisky has the #2 rush defense. The Badgers will wear down Army as they are a massive team on both sides of the line and can throw the ball better than Army. Wisconsin has covered 6 of 8 non conference. Army has failed to cover 5 of 6 with rest, 4 of 5 as a road dog as well as 4 of 5 after allowing less than 100 on the ground. Normally this would be a trap game for a power conference in the middle of their league schedule. However with Wisconsin favored by 14 and looking to get back to .500 and Army figuring to have a tough time on offense. We will back Wisconsin here. On Saturday we have a huge card up led by the ACC Game of the Year and our Executive Level Tier 1. There is also League Championship Power Systems in MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we are expecting another big day. For the College Comp play. Lay the 14 with Wisconsin. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2021)

Sunday card loaded with Executive Level Tier Side, NFC Total of the Year, Sunday night Football, Game 2 LCS and Soccer. Comp Play below
The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on Chicago plus the points at 1:00 eastern. The Bears have covered 14 of 20 as a home dog. The Packers are in a play against System pertaining to teams who have won 4 or more straight and lost on the road prior to that streak. The Packers have failed to cover the last 6 in week 6 of the season. The Bears defense should keep this game close and Fields can get out of the pocket here and make some plays. This should be a good game here. On Sunday we have the NFC Total of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Side, the Sunday night NFL, Game 2 N.L.C.S and Soccer. Se us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on and end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Look for the Bears to get the cover. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2021)

*Monday Night NFL Game of the Month Headlines along with an A.L.C.S Game 3 Playoff Historical System.* NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Comp Play is on the Under 6 goals in the NY. Rangers at Toronto game at 7:10 eastern. Both teams have played lower scoring games in the first week of the season with the Leafs going under in their first 3 as they get solid goal tending and have failed to capitalize on scoring chances. The Rangers have 2 unders and a push thus far and have played under in 15 of 20 as a road dog and 17 of 22 vs a team that allowed 2 or less last out. Toronto is 9 of 11 under off a win and 5 straight unders as a favorite. Look for this game to stay under tonight. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2021)

Hump Day Card has the College Football Game Of The Week, Champions League Soccer Total, 100% MLB Totals System and Opening Game NBA Power System Play in Late Action. Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on Chicago at 7:10 eastern. The Bulls were 4-0 in the preseason and have controlled the series with Detroit winning and covering the last 7. In fact the winning team in the series has covered 22 of 23. Chicago had covered the last 4 as a favorite and 7 of 9 as a road favorite. The Pistons are working in new young players and wont have Cade Cunningham in this one., They had failed to cover the last 4 as a home dog. Look for the Bulls to get the over here. On Wednesday A huge card is up with Early Champions League Top Play total, the ML;B Game 4 Perfect Totals System, NBA Late night Game 1 Power System play and the College Football Sun Belt Conference System Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we look for another big day. For the NBA Comp Play. Play on Chicago. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 21, 2021)

Thursday card has a College Football Platinum Supreme Total. a 94% Early Season NBA Power System Play, NFL and N.L.C.S. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on Colorado at 7:05 eastern. The Avalanche have won 13 of 16 off a loss of 3 or more goals and 14 of 17 vs Atlantic Division teams. They have won 75% long term vs a team like Florida that allowed 2 or less goals. The Panthers are off a Big Playoff revenge win over Tampa Bay and have lost 5 of 7 here vs Colorado. In fact the dog in this series is on a 6-0 run. Look for Colorado to take this one. On Thursday a huge card is up and backed with a College Football Platinum Supreme Total, Thursday night NFL,N.L.C.S Historical system and a TOP Early Season NBA Power System Play.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash in all sports. For the NHL Play we will go with Colorado. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2021)

Huge Saturday card up with College 100% Dog of the Year, Executive Level TIER 1 Blowout, Early 5* And 2 More best bets. There is also an Undefeated Early season NBA Play and  Game 6 Historical LCS System and soccer. Comp Play below.

The College Football comp play for Saturday is on Wyoming at 3:30 eastern. Wyoming is 5-1 ats off a loss and has covered 5 of 7 at home. They should coast here against a New Mexico team that fits a powerful play against system pertaining to road teams off 3 or more losses in game eight vs a team off a spread loss. New Mexico has failed to cover 13 of 16 on the road, 6 straight off a 10+ point spread loss, 41 of 51 after allowing over 450 yards and the last 4 vs a winning team. Look for Wyoming to get the cover here. Big Saturday up with CFB Dog of the year, Executive Level TIER 1 Blowout headlining along with Game 6 LCS in Bases and NBA Early Season Dominator System and red hot soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash our all day and night. For the Comp play go with the Cowboys. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2021)

Sunday card has the AFC North Game of the year from a 19-1 system dating to 1983, the Executive Level TIER 1 Total, the Sunday night NFL Play of the Month on NBC, along with NBA and NHL. Comp Play below.

On Sunday the NFL Comp Play is on the LA. Rams at 4:05 eastern. The Rams are laying 16 here. However they fit a powerful system that plays on home favorites from -10.5 to -16.5 that are off a pair of road favored wins and covers. These teams long term are 27-0 with a 20-5-2 spread mark. The Rams have covered 26 of 35 vs NFC Teams and the last 3 in the series. The Lions have failed to cover 10 of 13 after rushing for 90 or less yards, 17 of 21 after allowing more than 250 through the air and 4 of 5 vs winning teams. The Move to Stafford has paid off well so far. Goff for the Lions not so much. Look for the Rams to cover. On Sunday the AFC North Play of the year headlines along with a Top Executive Level TIER 1 Total, Sunday night Play of the Month, NBA and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we end the week big. For the Comp play. Lay it with LA. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2021)

Monday night Football headlines with a Rare 6* Highest Rated Triple Perfect Total. In hoops we have a 5* Early Season System play that is perfect dating to 1995. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play for Monday is on St. Louis at 8:10 eastern. The Blues have opened up winning their first 4 games and take on a Kings team that has dropped 3 of the last 4. The Kings have lost 16 of 21 on Mondays and 4 of 5 in a 3rd game in 4 night situation. LA is also 8-20 vs winning teams. The Blues are a solid all around team with 4 strong lines that can create quality chances. Look for them to get the home win tonight/ On Monday we have a Perfect Early Season NBA Power System and a Rare Highest Rated 6* Monday night Triple perfect Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on tonight as we continue to cash. For the NHL Comp Play look for St. Louis to have the Kings singing the Blues. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 26, 2021)

The World Series starts tonight and we have a perfect Historical system playing on the Total in game 1. Below is the Carabao Cup Soccer Play.

The Carabao Cup Play is on Chelsea at 2:45 eastern. Asian Handicap -1 -130 The Blue is on a 4-0 run with a 11-0 margin in the last two alone. They beat Southhampton 3-1 in their last meeting and have lost just once i 6 years in the series. Meanwhile, Southampton has won just twice in their last 12 fixtures. have just one win on the road, against a team that currently plays in the top flight. Chelsea has too much talent here and likely emerge with another win. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 28, 2021)

Thursday night NFL Game of the Month headlines along with 2X System College Football and NBA 5*. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play for Thursday is on San Jose at 10:35 eastern. The Sharks beat Montreal last week 5-0 on the road and now get them at home where they have won 12 straight in the series. The Sharks have the 5th best goals against average thus far. Montreal has started slowly and is 0-6 on the road, 1-6 after allowing 5+ goals. San Jose has lost the last two but likely bounce back with a win here tonight. On Thursday Rob has his 94% Thursday night Game Of The Month, the Double System College Football Play and a 5* NBA Early Season Power Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash.  For the NHL Comp play. go with the Sharks. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2021)

Saturday plays include the 2021 Mountain West Conf. Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, Afternoon 6* and 5* plays along with Game 4 World Series Historical System and NBA Blowout. Comp play below

The College Football Comp Play is on the OVER in the Charlotte at Western Kentucky game at 4:00 eastern. This Top level over play i backed with a High end totals system and a Simulation Model showing the game going into the 80/s. Charlotte is ranked 111 on defense and Western Kentucky 114th. Charlotte has a balanced offense that average 400 yards per game and 27 points. WKU is ranked 7th in the nation with 543 yards per game, they average 40 points an are the #1 passing team in the country, they score often and fast. Look for this game to play over the Total. On Saturday a Huge card is up with the Mountain West Play of the Year, Executive Level Tier 1 headlining College Football along with NBA, World Series Game 4 and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the College Comp play. Go over 73 in the Charlotte vs Western Kentucky game.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2021)

*Halloween Sunday card has the 2021 AFC Total of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, a 5* 16-0 Power System along with Sunday night Football, NBA and World Series Game 5.* NFL Comp Play below.



The NFL Comp play is on the Indianapolis Colts at 1:00 eastern. The Colts have covered 7 of 10 here vs the Titans and are off a big win in SF last week. They take on a Tennessee team that is off a pair of dog wins, a role which has seen them go 0-4 ats in the next game. Those upset wins also tie in a long Term system that plays against dogs of 5 or less off 2 straight dog wins vs an opponent off a win. The Titans have failed to cover 19 of 25 on the road vs a team under .500. The Favorite in this series has covered 8 of 10 and with Jonathan Taylor cleared to play the Colts can match the Titans run game and should emerge with the win.  On Halloween its all Treats today as the 2021 AFC Total of the Year and an Executive Level Tier 1 Headline a Powerful NFL Card. We also have a World Series Game 5 Play and NBA and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Colts. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 1, 2021)

*Monday card has the NBA Power System Play of the Week and a 5* Monday night Football System that has hit 36 of 43 times since 1980*. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the Under 6 goals in the Ottawa at Chicago game at 8:10 eastern.The Blackhawks have scored 3 or less in every game and are 29th in the league in scoring and 22nd in shots on goal. They have an Ottawa team coming in that is ranked 21st in scoring and 36 in shots on goal. The Senators are 4th in the league on Penalty kills an have stayed under in 6 of 7 thus far this season. Look for these two to stay under 6 here tonight. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on tonight, For the NHL Comp Play. Go under 6 in this game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 4, 2021)

Thursday card has a 24-1 NBA Power Indicator Side and a Thursday night Specific NFL System that is Undefeated, there is also a Top Europa League Soccer play. College Comp Play below.

The College Football Comp Play is on Georgia St plus the 12 points at 7:30 eastern. This game applies to a solid 78% system for Thursday night College road dogs off a road favored win and a previous home favored win. Georgia St has covered the last 6 off a win and the dog has cashed 3 of the last 4 in the Series. UL.Lafayette has failed to cover the last 6 off a win, 5 of 6 after scoring 40 or more points and 7 of 8 off a spread win. State has Home loss revenge for a close 34-31 loss last year and they have covered the last 5 on the road vs a team with a winning home record. Look for The Cajuns to win but not cover the 12 point spread. Tonight we have a Perfect Thursday night Specific NFL System Top play, an Afternoon Soccer Top play in Europa League and a 24-1 NBA Power Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the College Football Comp play. Take the points with Georgia St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2021)

Huge Saturday card up with the 2021 College Total of the Year, an Executive Level Tier 1 Side, the BIG 10 Game of the Month, NBA Power System Play, Soccer and the Breeders Cup. Comp Play below.

The College Football comp Play is on Iowa at 7:00 eastern. The Hawkeyes have home loss revenge here and will be more than motivated playing off back to back losses. They have covered 9 of 10 as a road favorite of 7 or more and they are 12-1 ats as a favorite of 17 or less vs a team off a loss of more than 14. Northwestern is 1-9 ats as a dog of 2 or more in the 2nd of back to back home games. The favorite has covered 7 of 9 in this series. Iowa has better numbers on both sides of the ball and likely coast to a cover here. On Saturday Total of the Year Headlines in Football along with An Executive Level Tier 1 Side and 3 more best bets, there is a Huge NBA Power System Play, Soccer and the Breeders Cup. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on.  For the College Comp Play. Go with Iowa. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2021)

Sunday card has the 100% Non Conference NFL Game Of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, an Early 6* 36-2 Totals System and Sunday night Football. Comp Play below.

The NFL Comp play is on The Carolina Panthers plus the 3-4 points at 1:00 eastern. Looks like Mccaffery will be back and the Panthers are far better with him as it takes pressure off Darnold. The Panthers have won the last 5 in the series with New England and have covered the last 4 after allowing 150 or less passing and 4 of 5 as a dog. The Patriots have failed to cover 4 of 5 as a road favorite, 9 of 11 off a spread win and 4 straight after allowing 150 or more on the ground. The Panthers are 5-0 vs the Patriots and should be tough here at home today. On Sunday a huge NFL Card is up and backed with the NFL Non Conference Game Of The Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, an Early 36-2 6* Totals System and Sunday night Football. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter For the Free play.Take the points with the Panthers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 8, 2021)

Monday night Football Triple System Top play with 100% Angle Headlines along with the 23-1 Western Conference NBA Game of the Month. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp Play is on the NY. Knicks plus the 4-5 points in Philadelphia tonight at 7:10 eastern. The Knicks were inept last night particularly on the defensive end where they allowed an uncharacteristic 126 points at home to Cleveland. The good news is that NY has covered 7 of 8 with no rest and  from the database we see that road dogs with no rest that are off a home favored loss allowing 125 or more points have covered 80% since 1995 vs a team like Philly off a road dog win. The Sixers cooled off the Bulls on Saturday and are just 2-5 ats in the series. Look for NY To get the Cover here tonight. Tonight Rob has a Triple System Play in Monday Night Football with a Perfect Angle. There is also the 23-1 NBA Western Conference Power Play of the Month. Jump on as we start the week big. Jumo on tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter For the NBA Comp play. Take the Points with the Knicks. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 11, 2021)

Thursday night 100% NFL Game Of the Month with an Undefeated Thursday specific System. There is also a Rare 6* Total in College hoops and Soccer. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Over 5.5 goals in the Minnesota at Vegas game at 10:05 eastern. Minnesota has gone over in 7 of 8 with no rest and 4 of 5 vs a winning team. They are 7th in the league in scoring and first in Shots on goal per game. That plays right into the Vegas defense which is ranked 31st in Shots allowed and 24th in overall defense. The Knights are 4 of 4 over as a favorite, 15 of 20 on Thursdays and 3 of 4 over in a 4 game in 6 night scenario. Look for this game to push over the total. On Thursday we have a Rare 6* College Hoops total and the Thursday night NFL Game Of The Month from a 100% Thursday Specific System and a Rare 6* College Hoops total. Wednesday card sweeps. See us on goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the NHL Comp Play. Go with the Over 5.5 goals in the Minnesota vs Vegas game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2021)

*Saturday card has the PAC 12 Play o the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Going late, a 2x perfect 6* and the BIG 10 Game of the Month, there is also an NBA Top Play and College Hoops.* Comp play below

The College Football Comp Play for Saturday is on NC. ST. at 7:00 eastern. The Wolfpack are 4-0 ats vs winning teams and have covered 8 straight after passing for more than 275 yards. They take on what could be a dejected Wake Forest team that had their perfect season ruined with a blown lead loss to North Carolina. Now they take on an even better NC. St team. The Deacons fit a late season database system that plays against teams that are off their initial loss of the year and they are 1-4 ats off a loss and are ranked 105th in the nation on defense. NC. St has the 6th ranked offense and 18th ranked defense. Look for NC.St to get the win.. On Saturday a Top Level Card is up and led by the PAC 12 Game of the Year, a Late Executive Level TIER 1, The BIG 10 Game of the Month, an Early 2x Perfect 6*, Early Season College Hoops system plays and NBA Top play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on.  For the Comp play. Play on NC. St Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 15, 2021)

Monday night Rare 6* NFL With 100% Monday night Specific System headlines along with NCAAB Platinum Supreme Total and NBA. NCAAB Comp Play below

The NCAAB Comp Play for Monday is on Belmont -7 at 7:30 eastern. The Bruins bounced back from an opening game loss to Ohio with a Big blowout win over Evansville. Now they welcome in a 2-0 Furman team that upset Louisville as a 9 point dog in overtime despite shooting under 40%. The Palladins have failed to cover 6 straight playing off a spread win while Belmont has covered  7 of 8 as a home favorite and the last 5 on Mondays. Expect a higher scoring game here with Belmont getting the cover. A rare 6* From an Undefeated Monday night Specific NFL System dating to 1990 headlines tonight along with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Total and another NBA Power System Play. See us on goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start the week fast. For the NCAAB Comp Play. Go with the Belmont Bruins. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 18, 2021)

*Thursday night NFL Totals System headlines along with NCAAB Late night Power System and the NHL Game of the Month.* CFB Comp Play below.

The Thursday comp Play is on the Over 60 in the Louisville at Duke game at 7:30 eastern. Expect a higher scoring game here as Louisville has a powerful offense and are ranked 24th in rushing. They are 9 of 10 over after allowing 175 or less pass yards,5 of 6 off a 20+ point win and 7 of 10 in November, Duke has gone over 6 straight November games and 10 of 13 off a spread loss as well as 4 of the last 5 here at home. The Blue Devils have a terrible defense and are ranked 108th in rush defense. They have moved the ball much better at home then they have on the road and will be able to throw it here on a Cardinal defense that is ranked 100th against the pass. Look for this game to play over the total. On Thursday the NHL Game of the Month headlines along with College Hoops and Thursday night NFL Top Totals Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the College  Football Play. Look for this one to play over. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2021)

*Saturday the release of the highest Rated 7* College Football Game Of the Year headlines and is backed with a 100% Long term system. There is a Powerful 4 game Football card up and we also have a 6* Rare NBA Play and College Hoops.* Comp Play below.



The Comp play today is on Syracuse plus the 11-12 points at 4:00 eastern. This game fits a game 11 specific System that pertains to dogs of more than 5 like Syracuse of they are taking on a team that has won 6 or more and lost more than 2 that are off a loss. These dogs have covered over 90% long term. NC. St has failed to cover 4 of 5 when laying more than 10 at home, they have failed to cover 9 of 12 in November games and 6 of 8 after scoring 40 or more. Syracuse has covered 6 straight off a loss, 7 of 8 in conference and 5 of 6 as a dog. In the series the dog has covered 6 of 8. Look for the Orange to cover. On Saturday we have our 20221 7* College Football Game of the Year headlining a big 4 game football card. There is a huge 6* Top Rated NBA Play with a 12-0 System and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as there are plays going from noon to midnight. For the Comp play we will go with Syracuse +11 to 12 points. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2021)

The Sunday night Football Play of the Year Headlines, along with an Executive Level TIER 1, and the 100% AFC Top play going early. There is also the NBA Game of the week , NHL and more. Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Carolina at 1:00 eastern. The Panthers fit 2 different systems here today one is to play on home favorites of 5 or less that are off a road dog win vs a team like Washington that is off a home dog win. Washington also fits a secondary play against system that goes against teams that are off a win vs a defending Super Bowl Champ. Carolina has covered 5 of 6 after allowing 150 or less pass yards and 5 of 7 off a win 14 or more. Carolina has covered 5 of 7 in the series and we will back then to get the cover today. The Sunday night Play of the year in NFL Action headlines along with an afternoon TIER 1, NBA and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the Comp play. Go with Carolina.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 22, 2021)

Monday night Football Double Perfect Game of the Month headlines tonight along with a Pair of NCAAB Power Plays a side and Total. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on St. Louis at 8:10 eastern. The Blues dominated Las Vegas in a road win back in October and have won 5 of 7 as a home favorite and 5 of 6 on Mondays. They apply to a nice system here cashing over 80% for home favorites off a loss vs a team off a 5+ game home stand. Vegas had won 5 of 6 at home and now take to the road and this is a tough venue. In the series the favorite has won 11 of 14. Look for the Blues to get the win. The NFL Monday night Play of the Month is up with 2 different Monday night Database Systems that are both perfect dating to 1990. There is also a 5* NCAAB Blowout up and a Powerful Totals. lay. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook toJump on as we start the week big. For the NHL Comp play. Go with St. Louis. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2021)

Turkey Day card has 3 Big NFL Plays, an early 3< an Afternoon Platinum Supreme, and the Thursday night NFL Total of the year. In College Football we have the Egg Bowl Play going in evening action. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Iona at 5:00 eastern. The Gaels are taking 12 points here in a neutral court game against an Alabama team that can score but plays very little defense ranked 206th in the nation.. The Tide have failed to cover 4 of 5 as a favorite when not on their home court. Iona has covered 8 of 9 off a win, 12 of 15 in Neutral court games and 4 of 5 vs .600 or better opposition. They are off to a 5-0 start and are 13th in the nation in defending the three. Look for The Gaels to hang around here and get the cover. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Friday Triple College Football Power Pack with a Platinum Supreme Headliner. In Hoops we have an NBA are 6* 100% System that is Perfect dating to 1995. We also have NCAAB and 5* NHL Play. Comp play below.

 The Black Friday Comp play is on Memphis in the Pre Season NIT Tournament final at 9:00 eastern.. Memphis the Defending N.I.T Tournament champs are 5-0 for the first time since 2010. They took down a solid VA. Tech team on Wednesday with a late run to get the win. Memphis averages 82 per game, and has played the tougher schedule. They have a big edge on the boards ranked 22nd in rebounding compared to 207th for Iowa St. The Cyclones are off an upset win as a 9 point dog over Xavier but are still just ranked 141st in scoring and 88th on defense. Hardaway has the more talented team and they have even shot well from the free throw line. Look for Memphis to win the championship game. On Black Friday we have 3 big College Football plays up 2 are TV Games one is a Platinum Supreme move. In Hoops the lead play is a rare 6* NBA Blowout backed with an Undefeated database System dating to 1995. There is College hoops early Season Top plays and a 5* NHL Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. Make it Memphis for the comp play. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Friday Triple College Football Power Pack with a Platinum Supreme Headliner. In Hoops we have an NBA are 6* 100% System that is Perfect dating to 1995. We also have NCAAB and 5* NHL Play. Comp play below.

 The Black Friday Comp play is on Memphis in the Pre Season NIT Tournament final at 9:00 eastern.. Memphis the Defending N.I.T Tournament champs are 5-0 for the first time since 2010. They took down a solid VA. Tech team on Wednesday with a late run to get the win. Memphis averages 82 per game, and has played the tougher schedule. They have a big edge on the boards ranked 22nd in rebounding compared to 207th for Iowa St. The Cyclones are off an upset win as a 9 point dog over Xavier but are still just ranked 141st in scoring and 88th on defense. Hardaway has the more talented team and they have even shot well from the free throw line. Look for Memphis to win the championship game. On Black Friday we have 3 big College Football plays up 2 are TV Games one is a Platinum Supreme move. In Hoops the lead play is a rare 6* NBA Blowout backed with an Undefeated database System dating to 1995. There is College hoops early Season Top plays and a 5* NHL Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. Make it Memphis for the comp play. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2021)

Saturday Headliners include the College Football Last home game Play of the Year, 5-1 last 6 years, an Executive Level TIER 1 and 2 more best Bets. We also have a Top NBA Play and Our Early Season NCAAB System plays on an 11-4 run. ACC Comp play below

The ACC Comp play for Saturday is on Virginia at 3:45 eastern. The Cavs have revenge here and they have covered 5 of 7 in that role. The host team in this series is on a 7-1 spread run. Virginia has Nice numbers here covering in 5 of 5 vs team under .500 on the road and the last 7 after putting up over 475 yards. They are 7-1 ats when favored and have covered 20 of 27 here at home. Virginia Tech has failed to cover 9 of 11 on the road, 6 of 7 in November games, 6 of 8 vs winning teams an they are 0-5 ats after allowing 280 or more yards. The Hokies will have trouble containing the nations #2 pass offense. Play on Virginia. On Saturday a huge card is up led by the Last home game system play of the year a winner in 5 of the last 6 years.. There is also an Executive Level TIER 1 and 2 more top College Football plays. In hoops we have another big NBA Top play and our early season College hoop plays which are on a current 11-4 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now and cash out all day and night. For the ACC Comp play. Lay the 7 with Virginia. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 29, 2021)

Monday night Football Perfect System 5* Side headlines tonight along with our NBA Game of the Month. NCAAB Comp Play below
The NCAAB Comp Play is on Colgate -11 at 7:00 eastern.The Raiders bounced at Harvard losing in overtime after coming on off the big upset as an 11 point dog at Syracuse. Now they are home for Niagara. Colgate averages over 80 points per game and is ranked 43rd in scoring. They have covered 6 of 7 off a spread loss, 3 of 4 as a home favorite and 9 of 12 at home vs losing teams. Niagara has failed to cover 5 of 7 off a win and they are ranked 287th in overall scoring. Look for Colgate to pull away late and get the cover. On Monday we have a big 5* Perfect System Monday night Football play and our NBA Game Of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we start the week fast. For the comp play. Go with Colgate. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 30, 2021)

Tuesday card has an NBA Platinum Supreme move in the NBA in the Golden St at Phoenix game as well as our NCAAB Non Conference Game Of The Month. NHL Play below

The NHL Comp Play is on the Over 5.5 goals in the Columbus at Nashville game at 8:10 eastern. Columbus is 6th in the league in scoring and have gone over in 110 of the last 12, 7 of 8 with 2 days rest, 6 of 8 as a dog and 4 of 5 vs a team that allowed 5 or more goals. The Blue Jackets are the 2nd worst in the league in taking penalties and that could spell trouble here against a Nashville team that convert 6th best in the league on the Power Play. The Predators have gone over in the last 3 and 7 of 8 vs a team that allowed 5 or more goals. They are no great shakes ranked 20th in the league in defense. In the Series 11 of 16 have flown over and that what we will go with here tonight. On Tuesday we end the Month Big in Baskets with a Top Level NBA Platinum Supreme move in the Golden St at Phoenix game and in College Hoops the Non Conference Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on as we continue to cash in Hoops. For the NHL Play. Go Over 5.5 goals in the Columbus at Nashville game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2021)

Thursday Card has a rare 6* NFL Total backed with a Perfect Totals System specific to the Thursday night Football. In Hoops a Powerful NCAAB Card led by a 5* RPI Scale System. NBA Comp Play below.
The NBA Comp Play is on Chicago at 7:40 eastern. The Knicks fit the system below which has Home dogs at 2-10 to the spread off a road loss where they scored 107 or more points and won the prior game as a road dog , if their opponent comes in off a home favored win. Chicago has covered 4 of 5 on the road vs a team with a losing home record. NY has failed to cover all 4 at home vs a team with a winning road record, 6 of 8 at home and 8 of 10 after scoring 100 or more. Chicago is the better team across the board on offense, defense, Rebounding and from the line. Look for the Bulls to get the cover. On Thursday night our lead play is a rare 6* on the NFL Thursday night Total backed with a Perfect Totals System. In College Hoops another 5* RPI Scale Court Crusher. See u at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on as we stay hot NBA Cashed out with Charlotte last night. For the NBA Play. Go with Chicago. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.
SU 1-11
ATS 2-10
Dec 29, 2012 recap Sat 2012 Rockets Thunder home 94-124 0&1 4.5 213.5 -30 -25.5 4.5 10.5 -15.0 L L O
Apr 16, 2014 recap Wed 2013 Celtics Wizards home 102-118 1&1 7.5 199.0 -16 -8.5 21.0 -6.25 -14.75 L L O
Mar 07, 2015 recap Sat 2014 Nuggets Rockets home 100-114 0&0 4.5 214.0 -14 -9.5 0.0 4.75 -4.75 L L P
Nov 10, 2016 recap Thu 2016 Nuggets Warriors home 101-125 1&0 6.5 221.0 -24 -17.5 5.0 6.25 -11.25 L L O
Dec 28, 2018 recap Fri 2018 Lakers Clippers home 107-118 0&1 5.5 229.0 -11 -5.5 -4.0 4.75 -0.75 L L U
Jan 09, 2019 recap Wed 2018 Wizards Seventysixers home 123-106 0&0 2.5 228.5 17 19.5 0.5 -10.0 9.5 W W O
Mar 06, 2019 recap Wed 2018 Hawks Spurs home 104-111 1&1 6.5 234.0 -7 -0.5 -19.0 9.75 9.25 L L U
Apr 18, 2019 recap Thu 2018 Nets Seventysixers home 115-131 2&2 3.5 229.5 -16 -12.5 16.5 -2.0 -14.5 L L O
Oct 30, 2019 recap Wed 2019 Wizards Rockets home 158-159 3&1 8.0 234.0 -1 7.0 83.0 -45.0 -38.0 L W O
Sep 08, 2020 recap Tue 2019 Rockets Lakers home 102-112 1&1 4.5 222.5 -10 -5.5 -8.5 7.0 1.5 L L U
Jan 27, 2021 recap Wed 2020 Raptors Bucks home 108-115 0&2 6.5 228.0 -7 -0.5 -5.0 2.75 2.25 L L U
May 29, 2021 recap Sat 2020 Grizzlies Jazz home 111-121 2&2 5.0 224.5 -10 -5.0 7.5 -1.25 -6.25 L L O
Dec 02, 2021 recap Thu 2021 Knicks Bulls home - 1&2 2.0 214.0


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2021)

Saturday card has 5 big College Football Championship plays including the Championship Game of the Year and an Executive Level TIER 1 Move. There is an NCAAB Platinum Supreme play, NBA and Soccer a huge card overall. Comp Play below.

The American Athletic Championship Play is on Cincinnati at 4:00 eastern. The Bearcats should get the cover here at home as they go for the undefeated season. The Bearcats have taken care of business vs the solid teams covering 5 straight vs teams with an 850 or better win percentage and they have covered 5 of 6 here vs Houston. The Cougars have won 11 straight after an opening game loss to Texas Tech. They have failed to cover 7 of 9 after scoring 40 or more and are 0-5 ats in December games. Cincy is 10-1 ats after allowing 100 or less yards rushing and are well balanced ranked 8th in the nation on both total yards allowed and points scored. With the tram with the better record having won 4 straight in this league championship. We will lay it with the Bearcats. On Saturday we have plays from noon to mid night with 5 big Football plays led by an Executive Level TIER 1 and the Championship Game of the Year. In hoops we have a solid NCAAB Card led by an Platinum Supreme, a Big NBA Play and soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or message on facebook/twitter toJump on and cash out all day and night. For the Comp play. Go with Cincinnati. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2021)

*Sunday card has the 100% NFL Divisional Game of the Year, AFC Total of the Month, an NFL Executive Level TIER and Sunday night Football. In hoops the lead play is an early NBA Game of the week and NCAAB Later*, NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on the Under in the Tampa at Atlanta game at 1:00 eastern. This game fits the powerful 17-1 Under system below which pertains to totals that are 48 or higher and passing attempts rations for the road team. The first meeting Atlanta outplayed Tampa on the road but was done in by costly turnovers in a higher scoring game. This go around should be lower scoring and we note that Tampa has played under in 4 of 5 and 17 of 22 vs the division. The Falcons are 11 of 14 under at home vs a team with a winning road record and have stayed under in 7 of 9 as a home dog. Look for this game to stay under today. On Sunday the Divisional Game of the Year headlines in the NFL along with an Executive level TIER, and the AFC Total Of the Month and Sunday night Football. In NBA Action we are on the early afternoon game as our Play of the week. NCAAB out later on. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook ti Jump on and end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Go under the total Bucs vs Falcons. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.

OU 1-17-0 

Sep 18, 2016viewSun22016BengalsSteelersaway3-73-33-77-716-243.548.0-8-4.5-8.06.251.75LLU0

Nov 13, 2016viewSun102016BroncosSaintsaway7-03-30-1415-625-232.549.024.5-1.0-1.752.75WWU0

Dec 17, 2017viewSun152017PatriotsSteelersaway7-73-106-711-027-24-2.554.030.5-3.01.251.75WWU0

Sep 23, 2018viewSun32018PatriotsLionsaway0-33-107-70-610-26-6.553.5-16-22.5-17.520.0-2.5LLU0

Sep 30, 2018viewSun42018SaintsGiantsaway0-712-07-314-833-18-3.551.51511.5-0.5-5.56.0WWU0

Oct 14, 2018viewSun62018RamsBroncosaway6-37-07-73-1023-20-7.050.53-4.0-7.55.751.75WLU0

Oct 28, 2018viewSun82018SaintsVikingsaway7-710-610-03-730-20-2.552.0107.5-2.0-2.754.75WWU0

Nov 18, 2018viewSun112018PanthersLionsaway7-70-30-312-719-20-3.548.0-1-4.5-9.06.752.25LLU0

Dec 09, 2018viewSun142018SaintsBuccaneersaway0-73-78-017-028-14-9.554.5144.5-12.54.08.5WWU0

Dec 16, 2018viewSun152018PatriotsSteelersaway7-70-73-00-310-17-1.552.0-7-8.5-25.016.758.25LLU0

Dec 21, 2019viewSat162019TexansBuccaneersaway10-37-143-33-023-20-2.548.530.5-5.52.53.0WWU0

Nov 01, 2020viewSun82020FortyninersSeahawksaway0-67-70-1420-1027-373.554.5-10-6.59.5-1.5-8.0LLO0

Nov 08, 2020viewSun92020SaintsBuccaneersaway14-017-00-07-338-33.550.53538.5-9.5-14.524.0WWU0

Nov 29, 2020viewSun122020ChiefsBuccaneersaway17-03-77-30-1427-24-3.553.03-0.5-2.01.250.75WLU0

Dec 26, 2020viewSat162020FortyninersCardinalsaway7-30-37-06-620-124.548.5812.5-16.52.014.5WWU0

Jan 16, 2021viewSat192020RavensBillsaway0-33-00-140-03-172.549.5-14-11.5-29.520.59.0LLU0

Oct 03, 2021viewSun42021BuccaneersPatriotsaway3-03-77-06-1019-17-7.049.02-5.0-13.09.04.0WLU0

Nov 07, 2021viewSun92021PackersChiefsaway0-70-60-07-07-137.048.0-61.0-28.013.514.5LWU0

Dec 05, 2021viewSun132021BuccaneersFalconsaway


----------



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2021)

*The Monday night Play of the Year headlines the card and is backed with a 100% Perfect Monday night System that dates to 1989. We also have a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale Power System Play*. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Over 5.5 goals in the Anaheim at Washington game at 7:10 eastern. Expect a higher scoring game here between a pair of top 7 scoring squads. The Caps have gone over in 5 of 6 at home, 5 of 6 at home and 14 of 20 after allowing 2 or less goals as well as 3 straight off a win. The Ducks gave gone over 5 straight as a dog, 7 of 9 on the road and the last 4 vs a winning team. Look for this game to play over. Our Monday night Game of the Year goes in NFL Action and is backed with a An Undefeated Monday night specific system. In College hoops we have our Exclusive RPI Scale 5* Power System play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we start the week big. Fore the NHL Comp play. Go over 5.5 goals in the Anaheim at Washington game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 9, 2021)

*Thursday night 5* NFL Power System with 14-1 Top Level system specific to Thursday nights headlines.* NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on Grand Canyon plus the points over Arizona St at 8:30 eastern. The Antelopes have home loss revenge for a 1 point loss to AZ.St last December. The Antelopes are even better this season. They have covered 7 straight as a dog and 4 of 5 vs losing teams. In games off a win they have covered 15 of 21. They have an RPI Scale ranking that is 60 spots better than Arizona St has failed to cover 3 of 4 vs a winning team, 21 of 27 ass a favorite including 5 straight at home. They are 1-7 ats on Thursdays, 1-8 ats off a win. Look for The Antelopes to get the cover.. On Thursday we have a TOP 5* NFL 14-1 Power System Play headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and cash out. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Grand Canyon plus the points. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 11, 2021)

*Saturday card has the NCAAB Non Conference Play of the Year Headlining hoops, In College Football we have a 6* Top play in the Army-Navy game 7-0 L7 in this game and an FCS Playoff Executive Level TIER 1 Total and NHL.* NBA Comp Play below.

On Saturday the NBA Comp play is over 218.5 in the Utah at Washington game at 7:10 eastern. The game fits a nice 78% Over System from the database pertaining to both teams off a road favored win. Utah is ranked 2nd in scoring and has gone over 7 of 8 with 1 day of rest,5 of 6 off a 10+ point win and 5 of 6 vs a winning team. The Wizards are on a 5-0 run to the over vs winning teams, 5 of 6 after allowing 100 or more and 4 of 5 with 2 days rest. In the series these two have flown over the last 5 times. Look for a fast paced game that plays over. On Saturday the NCAAB Non Conference Game Of The Year Headlines a Solid cad that has a 6* Top play in the Army nave game a match we have hit the last 7 years. There is also a Huge Executive Level Tier 1 FCS College Football Playoff Total and a BIG NHL Play along with Soccer. Friday card sweeps the board. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we are Poised for another big day. For the NBA Comp play. Go Over 218.5 in the Jazz at Wizards game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 11, 2021)

*Saturday card has the NCAAB Non Conference Play of the Year Headlining hoops, In College Football we have a 6* Top play in the Army-Navy game 7-0 L7 in this game and an FCS Playoff Executive Level TIER 1 Total and NHL.* NBA Comp Play below.

On Saturday the NBA Comp play is over 218.5 in the Utah at Washington game at 7:10 eastern. The game fits a nice 78% Over System from the database pertaining to both teams off a road favored win. Utah is ranked 2nd in scoring and has gone over 7 of 8 with 1 day of rest,5 of 6 off a 10+ point win and 5 of 6 vs a winning team. The Wizards are on a 5-0 run to the over vs winning teams, 5 of 6 after allowing 100 or more and 4 of 5 with 2 days rest. In the series these two have flown over the last 5 times. Look for a fast paced game that plays over. On Saturday the NCAAB Non Conference Game Of The Year Headlines a Solid cad that has a 6* Top play in the Army nave game a match we have hit the last 7 years. There is also a Huge Executive Level Tier 1 FCS College Football Playoff Total and a BIG NHL Play along with Soccer. Friday card sweeps the board. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we are Poised for another big day. For the NBA Comp play. Go Over 218.5 in the Jazz at Wizards game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2021)

*Sunday Card has a 28-0 NFL 6* Totals system, the NFC North Play of the Year on Sunday night and an Executive Level TIER 1. There is also an NCAAB RPI Scale Power System play headlining hoops*. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp Play for Sunday is on the Houston Texans plus the 8-9 points at 1:00 eastern. You may have to hold you nose a big here. However, home teams off a home shutout loss are 11-2 ats long term if they lost by 31 or more. The Texans have covered 9 of 13 after scoring 14 or less. Seattle is off a nice home dog win over SF but are really playing for pride here. They total the leagues 31st ranked defense in total yards. They have failed to cover 11 of 13 off a win, 7 of 8 after allowing 90 or less on the ground, 7 of 8 as a road favorite and 8 of 11 vs fellow losing teams. They may get the win here but the Texans keep it close at home. On Sunday the NFC North Game of the Year headlines along with an Executive Level TIER 1 and a 6* 28-0 NFL Totals System Play. In Hoops the lead play is a 5* NCAAB Exclusive RPI Scale system side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Go with Houston. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 13, 2021)

*The Monday night Football Game Of The Month headlines tonight with 2 Exclusive Monday night specific systems and a 68-8 Stat indicator. In hoops we have a Rare NBA Platinum Supreme Open ender.* NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Rhode Island at 8:00 eastern. By the Numbers Rhode Island is a far better team with a 42 RPI Scale rank and a #62 strength of schedule. Wisconsin Milwaukee is a mess in several areas. The Panthers are ranked 342 in the RPI Scale and have a #320 SOS. They are ranked 318th in scoring production and 334th in rebounding an area where the Rams should have a major edge as they are ranked TOP 50 in boards and top 20- in field goal proficiency. Milwaukee has failed to cover 5 of 6 off a loss, 14 of 18 at home vs a team that is .500 or less on the road and the last on a Monday. Look for the Rams to get the cover. On Monday the Monday night Double System NFL Game Of The Month takes center stage along with the a Rare NBA Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start the week big. For the College hoops Play. Lay the points with Rhode Island. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 16, 2021)

The NFL Thursday Night Play of the month Headlines tonight with 2 undefeated Systems from the database. In Hoops we have a Massive 6* Top Play with 4 Power Angles and a Perfect League wide system. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Pay is on Tampa Bay -1.5 Goals at 7:10 eastern. Tampa bounced back with a win last night but  have 4-0 shutout loss revenge on an Ottawa team that pulled off back to back dog wins over both Florida teams. The Senators though have dropped 111 of 150 as a road dog and 8 of 11 with a day of rest. They are 19-44 after allowing 2 or less goals. Tampa has won 4 of 5 off a win and 40 of 55 at home. They are a top 10 team on offense and defense and will likely coast to a multiple goal win here. The Thursday night NFL Game Of The Month with 2 Perfect Systems is up along with a Rare 6* NBA Dominator system. We also have 2 of our weekend Bowl Plays up. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the NHL Comp play. Take Tampa Bay at -1.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2021)

*Saturday card has the 1000% NBA Non Conf. Total of the Year and 4 big Bowl plays including an Early 6*. an Executive Level Tier 1 and a 30-4 Totals play. In the NFL The AFC Game of the Month NCAAB Exclusive RPI scale Power Systems up after noon*. New Mexico Bowl Comp play below.



The Saturday Comp play is on UTEP Plus the 11-12 points in the New Mexico Bowl at 2:15 eastern. Fresno St fits a powerful system that plays against Pre New years day favorites of 8 or more off a win where they scored 30 or more. Both Teams have similarly ranked defenses. Fresno has failed to cover 6 of 7 as a bowl favorite and have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs Conference USA Teams. Meanwhile, UTEP has covered 4 straight after rushing for under 100 yards. The Miners may not win but can stay in this game and grab the cover as a double digit dog. On Saturday a huge cad is up with the NBA Non conference Total of the Year and 4 big Bowl moves including a TIER 1 and a 6*. In the NFL The AFC perfect System Play of the Month and NCAAB RPI Scale system plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to  Jump on now as we expect another big day. For the New Mexico Bowl comp play. Take the 11-12 points with UTEP. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2021)

NFL Sunday night 100% Play of the Year Headlines along with an Executive Level TIER 1 in Afternoon action and an Early 5* Blowout. In Hoops we have the NBA Eastern Conf. Game of the Month and College hoops. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on the NY. Jets plus the 9-10 points at 1:00 eastern. The Jets have home loss revenge here and fit a nice system that is 15-5 to the spread since 1980 which is to play on road dogs of 5 or more that are off back to back home losses with back to back home games on deck. The Jets have played better when coming off a blowout loss and Miami could be without key players after an outbreak earlier in the week. The Dolphins had won 5 straight prior to the break. However they are 25th on offense and 21st on defense so its tough to lay this number. Look for the Jets to get the cover. The Sunday night Play of the Year Headlines tonight with a Perfect long term system, there is also our Executive Level TIER 1 in later afternoon and an Early 5* Blowout System. In hoops we have our Eastern Conf. Game of the Month and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Take the points with the Jets. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 20, 2021)

The Monday night Football Total of the Year headlines along with the Beach Bowl System Play going early, NHL and NCAAB Platinum Supreme up too. NBA Compo play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Utah at 9:10 eastern. The Jazz host Charlotte here after back to back lose here at home as a double digit favorite. Charlotte comes in with no rest after getting scorched by the Suns last night. The Hornets have failed to cover 12 of 17 on the road, 14 of 19 vs .600 or better opposition and are 0-4 ats in the series with Utah. The Jazz have covered 11 of 13 here vs the Hornets and will likely coast to a cover here tonight. in the NFL we have our MNF Total of the Year and the Beach Bowl going. In hoops the lead play is an NCAAB Platinum Supreme and on the Ice we have another Powerful play.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we start the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Utah. Rob -V Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 23, 2021)

Thursday card has a rare 6* Gasparilla Bowl play with a 16-0 System dating to 1980. We also have another Top Level NBA Play and the NFL Thursday night NFL Total of the Month as well as an Afternoon NCAAB Play. Frisco Classic below.

The Frisco Classic Comp Play is on Miami Ohio at 3:30 eastern. We have a pair of 6-6 teams here and North Texas who has won 5 straight applies to the rare system below that plays against Bowl dogs of 7 or less that scored 40 or more in a home dog win and also won their prior game. Miami Ohio fits a Massey Indicator we incorporate into our Analysis. Miami Ohio has covered 14 of 17 after allowing 275+ pass yards,5 straight after allowing 40+ points and they are 5-0 ats in Neutral field games. North Texas has failed to cover their last 6 December games and 9 of 11 after scoring 40 or more. They are off a huge home dog win and could be a bit flat here. Make it Miami Ohio. On Thursday 2 Big Football plays up including a huge and Rare 6* Bowl Play backed with a 16-0 System. In the NFL The Thursday night Total of the Month is up along with a Another Top NBA Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the Bowl Comp. Play on Miami Ohio. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.

SU0-5 
ATS0-5
Dec 31, 2013viewTue192013RICEMSSTneutral7-70-200-140-37-447.050.5-37-30.00.5-14.7515.25LLO-
Jan 01, 2014viewWed192013UNLVNTXneutral7-70-00-77-2214-365.553.0-22-16.5-3.0-9.756.75LLU-
Dec 20, 2016viewTue172016MEMWKYneutral10-147-147-167-731-51780-20-132-5.57.5LLO0
Dec 26, 2016viewMon172016VANNCSTneutral3-00-147-147-1317-416.546-24-17.512-2.7514.75LLO0
Dec 29, 2017viewFri182017AZSTNCSTneutral0-710-210-321-2131-52763-21-14203.017.0LLO0
Dec 23, 2021viewThu172021NTXMIAOneutral-----3.054.5


----------



## golden contender (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunday we have our highest Rated 7* NFL Game of the Year going backed with 3 Perfect Database systems. There is also a 31-1 NFL Totals System play and NBA. 

 The NFL Comp Play is on the Cincy Bengals at 1:00 eastern. The Bengals are off a big road win in Denver last week and that sets then up in a solid system as we note that home favorites off a road dog win that scored 15 or less points are 5-0 if they are off a previous home loss and their opponent today is also off a loss. The Bengals  have covered 4 of 5 after passing for 150 or less and have covers in week 13 of 16 in week 16 games. Baltimore made a nice come back at home last week falling just short by 1 to Green Bay. The Ravens have failed to cover 6 of 8 off a spread win and 7 of 9 after allowing 30 or more points. Look for The Bengals to get the cover. On Sunday we have our 3X Perfect 2021 NFL 7* Game of the Year Headlining a huge card that ha a 31-1 NFL Totals system and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we Continue to Cash in all sports. For the NFL Comp play. Go with Cincy. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2021)

*Monday night Card has an NBA Platinum Supreme Move and a Perfect System 5* NFL Side. Sunday card goes 7-0 led by our NFL Play of the Year.* NBA Comp play below

The NBA Comp play is on Utah at 8:45 eastern. The Jazz have home loss revenge on the Spurs for a loss earlier this Month. Utah has covered 11 of 12 when they win as a road favorite of 14 or less and they are 6-2 ats on the road vs a .500 or worse home team. The Spurs have no rest off a big blowout win here last night. They fit a system that plays against home dogs with no rest off a win where they scored 138 or more points. Both teams are top 5 ranked on offense but the Jazz are much better defensively and likely get the win and cover here tonight. On Monday the 2 lead plays are an NBA Platinum Supreme Move and a 5* NFL Perfect System side. NFL Went 5-0 on Sunday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start the week big. For the NBA comp Play. Go with Utah. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 29, 2021)

Hump day card has a Pair of top Rated 6* Plays one a 100% Totals system in the Cheez it Bowl and the other an NCAAB 21-0 Court Crusher along with NHL. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Phoenix at 9:10 eastern. The Sun are off a pair of home favored losses and we note that home favorites of more than 14 in that role taking on an opponent with no rest off a road dog loss like the Thunder are perfect to the spread over the last 15+ years. The Suns are ranked 3rd on offense and 4th on defense and may not take their foot off the pedal tonight against a Thunder team that lost a close one on Sacramento last night. The Suns have covered 4 of 5 vs losing teams. Look for them to get the cover. On Wednesday another powerful card is up and we are on a 12-2 run the last 3 days. Tonight we have a Pair of highest rated 6* in Bowl and College hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash in all sports. For the NBA Comp play. Play on Phoenix. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2021)

*New Years Eve Card has our Bowl Game Of The Year in Late Afternoon action long with a big Orange Bowl Play, NBA and NCAAB.* Sun Bowl Comp play below.

The Sun Bowl Comp Play is on Washington St at high noon. The Cougars have had a nice season considering the coaching carousel. They get Central Michigan here who agreed to play the game and ended up on a 4 game win streak. The Cougars just polished off Washington by nearly 40 points and they have covered 8 of 9 and the last 4 after allowing 275 or less yards. The Chippewas are 0-4 ats as a bowl dog and 0-7 ats after allowing less than a hundred on the ground. To tie in a nice bowl system. Bowl favorites off a road favored win scoring 37 or more and a prior home win scoring 34 or more have covered over 85% long term vs a team off a home win. With MAC Teams struggling again this bowl season losing 5 of 7 we will go with Washington St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 1, 2022)

New Years Day card has 3 Big Bowl plays one is the Bowl Total of the Year with a Perfect system, We also have a 6* Bowl Side. NCAAB Executive Level Tier one headlines Hoops. Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Iowa St plus the 7-8 points at 2:00 eastern. We have a pair of 12-0 teams here as The defending champs travel into Iowa City off a pair of blowout wins. The Bears have failed to cover 5 of 7 after putting up 90+ points. These 2 should play close here and Baylor has trouble at the charity stripe at 309th in the nation. They also are just 105th defending the three. Iowa St will slow the game down and they are #8 in totals defense and 3rd in he nation guarding the three point line. They have allowed 54 or less in all but one home game an have covered 6 straight vs .600 or better opponents. The the points in this Big 12 matchup. On New Years day a huge 3 game Bowl Pack is up with an Afternoon 6* Side and our 100% Bowl Total of the Year. In Hoops the lead play is an Executive Level TIER 1 and our Exclusive RPI Scale Power Plays.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or facebook/twitter to Jump on an cash out. For the NCAAB Comp Play. Take the Points with Iowa St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunday card led by the 7* NFL Total of The Year with 2 Undefeated Systems, There are also 3 more NFL Top plays Including Sunday night Football. We also have hoops including NBA and NCAAB. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Buffalo at 1:00 eastern. The Bills have covered 7 of 8 vs losing teams and 4 of 5 after putting up over 350+ yards. The line is high here. However Home favorites of 14 or more that are off a road win have covered 90% of the time the past few seasons of the total is more than 43 and the opponent that was favored at home like the Falcons. Atlanta has failed to cover the last 4 off a win and are 0-4 ats vs winning teams and has lost to the spread in 4 of 5 as a dog. With The Bills at home in December against an under.500 dome team we will back them here to get the cover. On Sunday we have our 7* NFL Total of the Year backed with a Pair of Undefeated Totals systems, part of a Powerful card that has Sunday night Football, NBA and NCAAB. NFL Went 5-0 last Sunday.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Go with Buffalo. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 3, 2022)

Monday night Football AFC North Play of the Month with a Powerful 18-1 Database System Headlines along with Another Perfect System NBA 5*Side, NBA Comp Total Below. 

The NBA Comp Play for Monday is on the Over in the Utah At New Orleans game at 8:10 eastern. Utah is ranked 1 in scoring and the Pelicans have flown over the total in the last 4 games as they rank 28th defensively. The Game also fits a nice totals system that has gone over 17 of 21 times Playing Over for road favorites in this range that are off a home loss, road favored win and a home win three back and the opponent is off a road loss. The Pelicans just allowed 136 to the Bucks and will have trouble slowing down the Jazz here. Look for a higher scoring game that plays over the total. On Monday night we have a Big 18-1 Power System in the NFL. The AFC North Play of the Month headlines along with a 5* Perfect System NBA Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on Twiiter/facebook to Jump on as we start the week big and stay hot. For the NBA Comp play. Go Over the total in the Utah at New Orleans game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 5, 2022)

Hump day card has a big NCAAB Platinum Supreme Move and a Perfect System NBA Play. Carabao Cup Play below.

The Carabao Cup First leg at 2:45 eastern has Chelsea hosting Tottenham. Look for a higher scoring game here as we expect goals from both sides of the pitch here. In fact in the series here The Hosts have scored at least twice in 11 of the 13 matches and have just 2 clean sheets going back over 5 years here. The Over has been a solid move as 8 of the last 11 overall have had 3 or more goals scored. Chelsea has been scoring at an impressive rate and Tottenham has seen a rejuventaion with Conte taking over and they have scored 2 or more in 5 of their last 8 matches. Look for this one to play over the total. Big Wednesday card up with TOP NCAAB and NBA Plays up. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 6, 2022)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* Triple Perfect NHL Top Level Play along with a 5* NCAAB RPI Scale Power System play. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Over 208 in the Boston at NY. Knicks game at 7:35 eastern. The game has a solid over system that applies for unrested division road favorites of 3 or less that arrive off a home favored loss, vs an opponent off a home win. These game are 80% to the over long term. NY has gone over 7 of 9 as a home dog. Boston has flown over the last 4 with no rest and 6 straight on the road vs a team with a losing home record. With the 4 of 5 here in the series going over that what we ill go with tonight. On Thursday we have a rare 68* NHL Triple Perfect Power Play system and a 5* NCAAB RPI scale Power System side.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on Now as we continue to cash. For the NBA Comp play. Go with the over in the Boston at NY. Game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 8, 2022)

Saturday Card has Both NFL Games and one is the AFC Total of the Month, the Other a Perfect System side. In hoops we have a powerful NCAAB Card with an Executive Level TIER and a Platinum Supreme move. NCAAB Totals Play below.

The NCAAB Totals play is on the Under 127 in The Southern Illinois at Valparaiso game at 7:00 eastern. This one should be lower scoring as Southern Illinois has the 22nd ranked defense and the 309th ranked offense. The Salukis are on a a run of 20 of 28 going under the total as well as 4 of 5 on the road as well as 5 of 7 vs a wining team. Valparaiso has gone under in 4 straight vs a winning team. Look for a lower scoring game here that Stays under. Both TOP Level NFL Plays are up along with NCAAB System plays with a BIG TIER 1 Headlining, the FCS Championship and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and cash out all day and night. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go under 127 Southern Illinois and Valparaiso. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 9, 2022)

*Sunday NFL Quad pack has the NFL Last Home Game Play Of the Year 6-2 last 8 years along with an Early 6*, an Executive Level TIER 1 and the Double Perfect Sunday nighter on NBC. In Hoops we have a Huge Revenge Play in the NBA + NCAAB RPI Scale system.* NFL Comp Play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Atlanta plus the points at 4:25 eastern. The Falcons fit a powerful late season system that is cashing 84% long term for Divisional home dogs of 6 or less that were large road dogs last week, vs an opponent off a win. The Falcons will be motivated in their final home game and they have covered 5 of 5 after allowing 150 or less passing and 5 of 7 covers off a loss. The Saints have failed to cover 7 of 8 off a spread win. Look form the Falcons to get the cover. On Sunday a Powerful cars is up led by the Last home game Perfect System side along with a TIER 1, an Early 6* system side and a solid Sunday night System play. In Hoops a Huge NBA + NCAAB RPI Scale System Plays headline. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we end the regular Season with a big day. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Falcons plus the points. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 10, 2022)

*Monday card has a 20-0 National Championship system play along with a 5* NCAAB Blowout Side and the 2X System NBA Game of the Week.* NBA Totals Play below.

The NBA Totals Play for Monday is on the Under 222 in the Utah at Detroit game at 7:10 eastern. The game applies to a 7-0 totals system that plays under for road favorites of 10 or more that are off a road favored loss, vs an opponent off a home win. The Jazz are 6 of 7 under on the road vs a losing home team and the Pistons are 8 of 11 under vs winning teams and are ranked 29th on offense. In the series these two have gone under in 10 of 13. Look for the game to go under. On Monday the 20-0 National Championship game headlines and CFB is on  15-5 run. In hoops we have the NBA Game of the Week and a 5* NCAAB Blowout system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we start the week fast. For the NBA Comp play. Go under the total in the Utah at Detroit game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 13, 2022)

Thursday card has a Rare 6* NBA Perfect System Power Play and the BIG 12 Game Of The Month in NCAAB Action along with an Afternoon Carabao Cup Total. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Under 5.5 goals in the NY. Rangers at San Jose Game at 10:35 eastern. Both teams are worse than League average as the Rangers are 19th and the Sharks 21st. The Rangers are ranked 4th on defense. The Rangers are 7-0 under vs the West conference , 20 of 28 when favored as well as 5 of 7 vs a winning team. San Jose has gone under 4 of 5 off a win, 13 of 17 vs the Metropolitan Conference and 4 of 5 under vs .600 or better teams. Look for this game to be tight and play under the total. On Thursday in NBA The lead play is a rare 6* Perfect System NBA Side. In College hoops the BIG 12 Game Of The month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on faceboo/twitter to Jump on now as continue cash out in all sports. For the NHL Comp play. Play the Rangers and Sharks under the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 15, 2022)

*Saturday 100% Wild Cad Play of the Year System goes Early + Late TOP Level Wild Card Total Headlines along with 3 Powerful NCAAB Plays including a rare Executive Level Tier 1. NBA 5* and Soccer.* Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on USC at 11:00 eastern. The Trojans are 14-1 and 7-0 and 7-0 at home. They are ranked 4th in defensive field goal percentage and 27th in offensive field goal percentage. They host an Oregon team that has won 4 straight most notably an upset win at #3 UCLA on Thursday. The Ducks though are still 1-5 ats on the road and ranked 253rd in defensive field goal percentage. In the Series the favorite has covered 10 of 12 an the host 5 of the lat 6. Look for USC to cool off the Ducks tonight. On Saturday a Massive card i up and led by the NFL Wild Card Play of the Year going early and the Late Top Level total. In hoops we have a Powerful NCAAB Card with an Executive Level TIER Headlining. Thee is another big 5* NBA and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the Comp play. Go with USC. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 16, 2022)

Sunday card ;ed by the Wild Card Total of the Year with a Perfect System and a Powerful 6* Side. There is a Powerful NBA Court Crusher,  Exclusive NCAAB RPI Scale system and Soccer. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Navy at 1:00 eastern. Navy looks tp bounce back off a 19 point home loss to Colgate and they are a solid defensive team ranked 20th over all and 22nd in rebounding. The Midshipmen are 4-0 Ats on Sundays,7-1 ats off a loss and have covers in 5 of 6 vs a winning team. They are ranked 129 in the RPI Compared to 207th for Boston. The Terriers have failed to cover 12 of 16 on Sundays, 14 of 20 off a spread loss and 7 straight at home vs a team that has a .600 or higher road winning percentage. With the road team on a 6-1 spread run in this series we will go with Navy. On Sunday we have 3 BIG NFL Plays, including a 100% 6* Side and our Wild Card Total of the Year. We also have an NBA Court crusher and our Exclusive NCAAB RPI Scale system plays as well as Afternoon Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on .Jump on now and Cash out. For the NCAAB Play. Make it the Midshipmen. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 17, 2022)

Monday card has the Triple System Wild card Power Play, sides on a 3-0 Playoff run. In Hoops we have an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move and a 5* NBA Power System Side. NBA Comp Total. Below.

On Monday the NBA Comp totals play is on the Over in the Oklahoma City at Dallas game at 8:40 eastern. The game has a neat totals system that has flown over 15 of 20 times long term for road dogs of 10 or more that enter off a home dog loss and prior road dog win and a road dog loss three back vs a team like Dallas that is favored. The Thunder are ranked at the lower half in defense and do play up tempo so this one likely goes over the total. On Monday we have a big Power Card up with a triple system Wild card winner, an NCAAB Platinum Supreme total and NBA 5* Power Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we start the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Go over the total OKC and Dallas. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 18, 2022)

*Tuesday card has the NHL Total of the Month, our Soccer Game of the Week and a 5* NCAAB RPI scale system going early along with Australian open Tennis.* Late NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Late night Comp play is on Utah St plus the points at 11:00 eastern. Utah St. Fits a nice dog system pertaining to short conference road dogs off a home favored loss vs an opponent off a conference road win. The Aggies lost a close one at home to Wyoming while Fresno won at UNLV. Utah St will push the pace here and are ranked higher in the RPI and have played a tougher schedule. They have won 5 straight here and have covered 6 of 7 on Tuesdays. With the dog having covered 8 of 11 in the series we will back Utah. St. On Tuesday a powerful card is up and led by the NHL Total of the  Month, A 5* RPI Scale Power system play and early soccer and Tennis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the Comp play. Take the 3 points with Utah St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 20, 2022)

Thursday card has a 6* NCAAB Rare Blowout, a Triple Perfect NHL Total, NBA  and an Australian open Open Tennis play. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Oakland at 8:00 eastern. The Grizzlies are on a 6 game win streak and take on a dismal Wisconsin Milwaukee team. The Grizzlies are far better on both sides of the ball. The favorite in this series has covered 5 of the last 6. The Panthers have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs .600 or better teams and 21 of 29 at home. They are ranked 299th in the nation in scoring and will have a tough time with an athletic Oakland team. Lay the points with the Grizzlies. On Thursday another Powerful card is up. The Lead play is a rare 5* NCAAB Blowout. We also have a Triple Perfect NHL Total, Early Soccer, NBA and Tennis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to  Jump on now. For the NCAAB Comp Play. Go with Oakland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 22, 2022)

Saturday card has the 2022 Playoff Total of the Year Headlining in early action along with a late Triple system NFC Divisional round play. In Hoops we have the SEC Game of the Month and a Big Soccer Total. NCAAB Comp Play Below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Navy at 1:30 eastern. Navy is off an embarrassing loss here to Lehigh as an 11 point favorite. However they have home loss revenge on the Cadets and are 23rd ranked in defense and 22nd in rebounding. They have covered all 4 off a loss, 7 of 8 on Saturdays and 8 of 11 at home vs a losing road team. Army is ranked 205th on defense and 249th on rebounding. They are 1-5 ats as a road dog of more than 3. With Navy hungry for this one and the winning team in the series on a 13-0 Spread run we will make it the Midshipmen. On Saturday we have our 2022 Playoff Total Of The Year going early and a Big triple system play in the late NFC Matchup. In Hoops our lead play is the 100% SEC Game Of The Month. We also have a 5* Soccer Total and More. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we have another big Saturday. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Navy. Rob-V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 23, 2022)

*Sunday card has a 6* NFL Divisional round Perfect System Play and a Platinum Supreme in the AFC Game. In Hoops we have the NBA Perfect System Game of The week and an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move.* NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play for Sunday is on Wagner at 3:00 eastern. The Seahawks won and covered in overtime on Thursday and are now 6-0 to the spread when they win as a road favorite. They have a Live RPI number at 90 and take on a Merrimack team that is ranked 305 and has only beaten team 250 or worse. In fact when they have taken on teams of this caliber the games have been blowouts. Merrimack has failed to cover the last 3 as a home dog and has lost and failed to cover the last 2 in the series. Wagner is ranked 2nd in defense and first in rebounding. Look for Wagner to emerge with a win and cover. On Sunday we have two Top plays in the NFL. One is a Platinum Supreme AFC Move the Other a 6* in NFC Action. In hoops we have the NBA Game of the Week and a Platinum Supreme Top level NCAAB Platinum Supreme. Jump on now as we end the week big. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Wagner. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jan 24, 2022)

*Big Monday card has the NBA Eastern Conference Game Of the Month, a 5* NHL Totals Play and the BIG 12 Play Of The Month on ESPN. NHL Comp Play below.*

The NHL Comp Play is on Colorado -1.5 goals at 9:05 eastern. The Avalanche are the hottest team in the league this month and have won 9 of the last 10. The Avalanche are ranked number one in offense and are 11-1 on Mondays. They have won 43 of 52 here at home and are 40-12 off a win. Chicago has lost their last three and are a lousy 29th in scoring and have lost 23 of 32 on Mondays as well 1-5 vs Colorado. Look for Colorado to get the multiple goal win. On Monday a Powerful card is up and backed with the BIG 12 Game Of the Month on ESPN, A Powerful 5* NHL Total and the Top Rated NBA Eastern Conference Play Of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now and start the week fast. For the Comp Play. Go with Colorado -1.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 25, 2022)

Tuesday card has the NBA Western Conference Game Of The Month and a Top rated 6* NCAAB Blowout along with a powerful NHL System play. NBA Comp totals play below.



The NBA Comp play is on the Over 233 in the San Antonio at Houston game at 10:10 eastern. These two met 2 weeks ago and put up over 250. The Rockets are 5 of 5 over vs losing teams and 7 of 8 at home as well as 4 of 5 over off a 7+ day trip. The game also fits a nice 80% totals system that plays over for home teams with a 233 or higher total that are off a road loss and prior road dog win vs a team like the Spurs that are off a loss. Look for another higher scoring game here play on the over. On Tuesday we have another powerful card up and led by a 6* Top rated NCAAB Blowout, an NHL Power system play and the Western Conference Game Of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now. For the NBA Comp play. Go with the Over in the San Antonio at Houston game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.



O/U    8-2-1    



2010/04/02    Friday    home    Warriors    Knicks    128 - 117    -3.5    236    11    8    9.0    8.0    1.0    W    W    O

2018/10/20    Saturday    home    Lakers    Rockets    115 - 124    3.5    235    -9    -6    4.0    -1.0    5.0    L    L    O

2019/03/03    Sunday    home    Wizards    Timberwolves    135 - 121    -1.0    241    14    13    15.0    14.0    1.0    W    W    O

2019/11/20    Wednesday    home    Wizards    Spurs    138 - 132    2.0    239    6    8    31.0    20.0    12.0    W    W    O

2019/11/27    Wednesday    home    Suns    Wizards    132 - 140    -7.0    242    -8    -15    30.5    8.0    23.0    L    L    O

2019/12/09    Monday    home    Suns    Timberwolves    125 - 109    -4.0    234    16    12    0.5    6.0    -6.0    W    W    O

2020/01/31    Friday    home    Rockets    Mavericks    128 - 121    -8.0    239    7    -1    10.5    5.0    6.0    W    L    O

2020/03/01    Sunday    home    Timberwolves    Mavericks    91 - 111    7.5    243    -20    -13    -40.5    -27.0    -14.0    L    L    U

2020/03/07    Saturday    home    Grizzlies    Hawks    118 - 101    -6.5    233    17    11    -14.0    -2.0    -12.0    W    W    U

2021/05/06    Thursday    home    Raptors    Wizards    129 - 131    -1.0    237    -2    -3    23.0    10.0    13.0    L    L    O



2022/01/25    Tuesday    home    Rockets    Spurs        3.5    233


----------



## golden contender (Jan 27, 2022)

Thursday card led by an Executive Level TIER 1 in NCAAB and a 5* NBA Court Crusher System. Wednesday Top Plays Sweep. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:05 eastern. NY is a heavy favorite here. However they do have all the numbers in this one. NY is ranked 2nd on defense compared to 26th for Columbus. The Blue Jackets were demolished here last night and take on a Ranger team with 2 day rest. A role in which they have won 8 of the last 10. In fact NY is 11-1 as a road favorite and has won 17 of 21 vs East Conference teams. They have won 4 of 5 here and the road team in the series has won 5 of the last 6. Columbus has dropped 15 of 21 vs Eastern Conference teams  and are 1-7 with no rest. Look for the Rangers to win. On Thursday another big Card is up and led by an Executive Level TIER 1 in NCAAB and another big 5* NBA Banger system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to roll. For the NHL Comp play. Go with NY. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 29, 2022)

*Saturday Headliners include the Missouri Valley Play of the Year, an Afternoon Big 10 Play of the Month and our Exclusive Executive Level TIER Total. We also have an NHL Platinum Supreme Total and NBA*. ACC Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Notre Dame at 6:00 eastern. The Irish have a better RPI Rank and have played a tougher schedule. They have won 3 straight and have covered the last 6 off a win, 4 of 5 at home and 4 of 5 on Saturdays. Virginia has failed to cover 7 of 8 off a win and 5 of 6 vs .600 or better opponents. Notre Dame has lost 11 of 12 in the series and will look to break a losing streak against a Cavaliers team that is not close to what it was in recent years. Play on the Irish. A massive big play card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 signature Totals play, the Missouri Valley Conf. Play of the Year, the Big 10 Game Of The Month, an NHL Platinum Supreme Total and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on and Cash out all day and night. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Notre Dame. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 30, 2022)

Sunday card has the 7* NFL Playoff Game of the Year and a rare 6* Perfect System total as well as NCAAB. NBA Comp play below.
The NBA Comp play for Sunday is on Chicago at 3:40 eastern. The Bulls fit a nice power system pertaining to their road loss last out  and prior home win vs an opponent like Portland off a road win. The Bulls have covered 5 of 6 at home vs a losing road team, 16 of 21 on Sundays and 4 of 5 off a spread loss. The Blazers have failed to cover 5 of 6 off a 10+ point win and are 2-13 to the spread in their road dog losses. Look for The Bulls to bounce back here in Afternoon action. On Sunday the 7* NFL Playoff Game Of The Year headlines along with a perfect system 6* Total, NCAAB and NBA. Conference Championships 8-2 last 5 years. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and end the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Chicago. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jan 31, 2022)

*Monday card has the 100% Ohio Valley Conference Game Of the Year backed with a 100% Power Indicator. In NBA late action we have a Triple Perfect Western Conf. Power Play.* NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Memphis at 7:10 eastern. The Grizzlies fit a nice system here as non division road dogs that are off back to back home favored wins scoring 112 in each have covered 11 of 13 vs an opponent like the Sixers that are off a home win. Memphis has covered 6 straight vs .600 or better opponents and 9 of 10 on Mondays. On the road they are on a 14-3 spread run. Philly has failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win and 4 of 5 at home vs a winning road team. Look for Memphis to cover. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 1, 2022)

*Tuesday 5* NBA Perfect System Side + NCAAB Game Of The Week along with Soccer headline the card*. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:10 eastern. The Rangers have won 3 of 4 at home vs Florida and have won 6 of 7 at home overall. The Rangers have been killing it against the East winning 17 of 21. Florida put up 8 goals last night but now take on a rested anger team ranked 4th in overall defense. The Panther are 1-5 in a 4th game in 6 night scenario. The Host team has won 6 of 8 and the dog is on a 10-3 run in the series. Look for the Rangers to cool off Florida. On Tuesday a Powerful card is up and led by the College Hoops game of the week with a BIG RPI Scale indicator and a 5* Perfect system NBA Play. Hoops wept the board last night. Jump on as we start February off hot. For the NHL Play. Go with the NY. Rangers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 3, 2022)

Thursday card has a rare 6* NCAAB Top level total and the NBA Non conference Game Of The Month. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on the Wagner Seahawks at 7:00 eastern. Wagner is ranked 2nd in total defense and first in rebounding. They are the 18th ranked team in offensive field goal percentage. They take on Central Connecticut and the they have won 12 of 14 in the series and the winning team is on a 7-0 run. Wagner is 7 -1 ats in games they win as a road favorite and 5-0 ats off a spread loss. In road games vs teams with a winning road record they have covered 8 of 10. Central Connecticut averages just 59 points and is ranked 221st on defense. Look for Wagner to coast to a cover. On Thursday a Powerful card is up and backed with a Rare 6* Top Level NCAAB Total and the NBA Non conference perfect system Play of the Month. Contact goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to roll. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Wagner. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 5, 2022)

*Saturday Card has the BIG 12 Game of the Year in afternoon action and an Executive Level TIER at night. In NBA Action the Lead play is a rare 6* Top Level Totals Play.* NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Memphis at 8:00 eastern. The Tigers have struggled this year after a fast start but are coming off a powerful win and cover over East Carolina 9 days ago. Tonight they have revenge on a Central Florida team that is 0-8 ats off a spread win and has failed to cover 5 straight on Saturdays as well as 6 of 8 after allowing 50 or less points in their last game. The favorite in the series has covered 19 of 25 and the host team has covered the last four. Look for Memphis to serve up revenge. On Saturday a massive hoops card is up and led by the BIG 12 Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Move and a Rare 6* NBA Total.See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to stay Hot in hoops. For The NCAAB Comp play. Make it Memphis. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 6, 2022)

*Sunday Headliner play is the 2022 NBA Western Conference Game of the Year. NCAAB Comp play below.*

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Monmouth at 2:00 eastern. Monmouth has won the last 3 in the series. They have covered in all 5 of their road favored wins and are a solid 7-1 ats vs teams over .500 as well as covers in 10 of 12 on the road and 10 of 13 playing off a win. They have a solid defensive edge over a Quinnipiac team that has failed to cover 12 of 17 vs winning teams an 5 of 7 on Sundays. Look for Monmouth to cover here. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 8, 2022)

Tuesday Card has the NCAAB Top Level Platinum Supreme move and a Powerful NBA Card led by the Perfect System NBA Total Of The Week. Soccer Comp play below.

The Soccer Comp is on Inter Milan in Coppa Italia Serie A league Play. Inter are the reigning champions of the Serie A League and they have been dominant at home. They take on a Roma Team that has struggled on the road and have been Conceding at an alarming rate. Inter looks solid to get the win here and have won 15 of their last 19 and are the Table toppers at this point. In the last meeting with Roma Inter won 3-0. Look for Inter to collect another win, On Tuesday a Powerful hoops card takes center stage and is backed with a Platinum Supreme move and the NBA Perfect System Total of the week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the Soccer Play. Go with Inter Milan. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 10, 2022)

Thursday card has a huge NCAAB Executive Level Tier 1 masterpiece, along with the 100% NHL Game Of the Week and a 5* NBA court Crusher. There is also afternoon Soccer. NCAAB Comp Play.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Morehead St plus the 10-11 points. The Eagles have won the last 3 in the series. In the first meeting they won by 9 at home. Thy have covered 8 of 11 off a 20+ point win and 7 of 9 on Thursdays. Belmont has failed to cover 6 of 8 off a win and probably get a close win here. Morehead has a big defensive edge ranked 51st compared to 217th for Belmont. Look for the Eagles to get the cover. On Thursday another powerful card is up with NCAAB Executive Level TIER 1 Power move, a 5* NB Court Crusher, Afternoon Soccer and the NHL Game Of The Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash out. For the Comp play. Make it Morehead. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 12, 2022)

Saturday card has the West Coast Conference Game of The Year headlining a huge Hoops card along with an Executive Level TIER and Big 10 Banger in the Ohio. St at Michigan game and the NBA Non Conference Game Of The Month. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the St. Louis Blues at 8:05 eastern. The Blues blew a big lead allowing 5 goals to New Jersey in the third period. Now off 2 straight home losses the Blues will look to bounce back against a mediocre Chicago team. The Blues are 6th in scoring, 3rd on the Power play and 4th in penalty Kills. They are 4-1 off 3+ goal loss and 4-0 here vs Chicago. The Blackhawks have lost 9 of 12 off a win and 20 of 26 vs the Central division. Based on the numbers we will back the Blues. On Saturday a big card is up and led by the West Coast conference Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, The Big 10 Rivalry game and the 100% Non Conference NBA Game Of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with St.Louis. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunday card led by the Top Rated Undefeated ALL Time SYSTEM play in SUPER Bowl 56 along with the Total and Props and Several Powerful Angles.  NCAAB Comp Play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on Rider at 1:00 Eastern.The Broncos are rolling and have won 4 straight including a 14 point win on the road 10 days ago at Siena. Now they have them at home with Siena coming off 2 huge upset wins including a shocker over Iona at home in their last game. Siena is ranked 302nd in scoring and has failed to cover in their last 8 road dog losses. Rider has covered the last 3 vs a winning team and 7 of 10 after allowing 50 or less. Rider has won 4 of the last five here in the series and we will back them today and lay the small number. On Sunday we have a Huge play in SUPER Bowl 56 with a Rare System that has never lost in super Bowl history. The game has several powerful angles and indicators along with a comprehensive analysis that includes the Total and powerful props. There will also be hoops on the Sunday card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out as we end the week big. For the NCAAB Comp play. Play on Rider. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 14, 2022)

Monday card up and led by a powerful NBA Platinum supreme Total and a Powerful NCAB Valentines Day Blowout. NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp play is on Chicago at 8:10 PM. The Bulls have revenge here an are #1 in defensive field goal percentage while the spurs are ranked 23rd overall on defense. The spurs are in a negative league wide database system that play goes against road teams that are off back to back road dog wins while scoring 117 or more in both and a win three back. These teams are 0-6 straight up and to the spread over the past 27 seasons. Chicago have covered 4 of 5 favored at home and 4 of 5 taking on a team under.500 and have covered 5 of 7 at home vs the spurs who have failed to cover 9 of 11 vs a winning team. Look for the Bulls to cover. On Monday  a Powerful card is up and led by an NBA Platinum supreme Top Level Total and a Valentines Day Blowout in NCAAB Action.See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on and start the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Chicago. Rob V- Golden Contender sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 15, 2022)

Tuesday card led by the 100% BIG East Conference Game Of The Year, the NBA Game of the week and NHL. SEC play Below.

The NCAAB SEC Power Play is on Kentucky at 9:00 eastern. The Vols fit a late season system that plays against teams that are undefeated this late in the season. The Wildcats are better on both sides of the ball and have taken the last 2 on this court. Look for the Wildcats to deal the Vole their first lo of the year at home.Play on Kentucky plus the point or two. On Tuesday the BIG Eat conference Play of the Year headline along with the NBA Game of the Week and a Powerful NHL Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the SEC play. Go with Kentucky. Rob V- Golden Contender sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 17, 2022)

*Thursday card led by the NBA Pre Break Play of the year, the NHL Game of The Month and an Executive Level Tier 1 Top play along with afternoon soccer.* Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Samford at 8:00 eastern. Sammy will Ca Ching here tonight as they have 19 point loss revenge on Virginia Military. Samford is off a pair of dog win over East Tennessee. St  and Wofford and will take on a VMI Defense that is ranked 267th and off an upset loss at home to the Citadel., The Bulldogs have covered the last 4 vs winning teams and 4 of 5 at home. In the series the favorite has covered 4 straight with the home team on a 4-1 spread run. When it rains it pours for VMI. Look for Samford to serve up revenge. On Thursday a Powerful card is up and backed by an Executive Level TIER 1 Move, the NBA Pre Break Game of the year and the NHL Triple perfect Game Of The Month. Jump on now and cash out. For the Comp play go with Samford. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 19, 2022)

Saturday card led by the 7* NCAAB 100% 2022 Total Of The Year, an Executive Level Tier 1, the Afternoon BIG 12 Game Of The Month, NHL and Soccer. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on Duke at 6:00 Eastern. Duke held off a late rally by Wake Forest bit wont let their foot off the gas tonight against a Florida St team that beat them last month. Now they will seek revenge. Duke has much better numbers on both sides of the ball and they catch a Seminoles team off a tight win at home over Clemson. We note that the Seminoles have failed to cover in 12 of 13 when they lose as a road dog. Look for the Blue Devils to coast to a cover. On Saturday we unleash our 2022 7* NCAAB 2022 Total of the year headlining a Powerful card that also has NHL and Top Level soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter. to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Duke. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 20, 2022)

Sunday card led by the 100% Horizon League Play of the Year in NCAAB Action along with an NHL Platinum Supreme Top play and Afternoon Soccer. NCAB Comp play below.



The NCAAB Comp play will be on  Memphis at 3:00 PM Eastern. Memphis ha Home revenge on Smu and come in on a 6 game win streak with their last loss in that Home SMU Game. SMU fits a play against angle for undefeated home dog with 10+ win on the season. SMU have failed to cover 10 of 12 off a defeat and 12 of 15 playing on Sunday. When they are a dog they have failed to cover 7 of 9. Look for Memphis to serve up some revenge here today. On Sunday The Horizon League Game of the Year and an NHL Platinum Supreme top play headline. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the NCAAB Comp play. Make i Memphis   Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 21, 2022)

Monday card led by the Big Sky Conference Play of The Year backed with a Late season system, we also have our NHL Game of the Month. NCAAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Northern Colorado. Game 888 at 8:00 eastern. The Bears fit a powerful late season system here and bounced back from a Loss at Idaho St with an overtime win on the road  over a solid Weber St team. Now they get Idaho St at home in a big revenge spot for that loss on Thursday as a 7 point favorite. The Bears are ranked 31st in scoring and 12th in 3 point shooting. Idaho St bounced at home as a favorite last out losing to Sacramento. The Bengals are 329th in scoring and 253rd on defense. They have failed to cover 5 straight on Mondays, 7 of 9 on the road vs a home team that is .600 or better. Northern Colorado should coast to a cover here. On  Monday the NHL Game Of the Month and the Big Sky Play of the Year headline. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter and start the week fast. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Northern Colorado. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 22, 2022)

Tuesday card has the College Hoops Game Of the Month along with the NHL Total of the week headlining. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Tuesday is on Toronto at 7:05 eastern. Toronto never showed up last night in a 5-2 loss at Montreal. Expect a much more spirited effort here tonight as they are 4-0 in the 3rd game in a 4 night scenario as well as 7-2 after scoring 2 or less goals. Toronto has won 14 of 19 as a road favorite and the last 5 vs Metropolitan teams. Columbus is the worst team in the league on defense and despite scoring 14 in their last 2 games will be cooled off by a top 5 defense like Toronto. Columbus has lost 6 of 7 as a home dog and 16 of 23 vs a .600 or better opponents. Look for Toronto to rebound with a win. On Tuesday the headliner plays are the NCAAB Game of the Month and the NHL Total of the week. Both from top level database systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now and cash out on Tuesday. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 24, 2022)

Thursday led by the 100% NBA Back from the Break Total of the Year a Perfect Extended rest system side. There is also NCAAB RPI Scale system Blowout and a top level Europa League Soccer total.

The NBA Comp Play is on Cleveland at 7:10 eastern. The Cavs have covered 6 of 8 in the series and road favorites with 6 or more days rest have covered over 85% long term off a road loss vs an opponent off a road win like Detroit. The Pistons are ranked 29th and 27th on offense and defense and have failed to cover 37 of 51 off a win, 5 of 6 vs .600 or better teams . The Cavs have covered 28 of 38 after scoring 100 or more . Look for the Cavaliers to coast. On Thursday we start things off with a Top Level Europa League Soccer Total, then the NBA Back from the Break Total of the Year and a 100% Extended Rest side system and cap the night off with a Huge RPI Scale Power System play in NCAAB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the NBA Comp play. Play on Cleveland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 26, 2022)

NCAAB 7* 2022 Game Of The Year headlines long with the Total of the Month and a Platinum Supreme. In the NBA We have a 100% 2nd game back from the Break system that dates to 1995 along with an NHL Power Play and the EPL Soccer Total of the Month. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play for Saturday is on TCU plus the 5-6 points at 6 eastern. TCU is at home here and has covered 5 of 6 off a loss and 11 of 16 vs winning teams. The Horned Frogs are ranked 45th in defense and 32nd in rebounding any may surprise a Texas Tech team that has failed to cover 5 of the last 6 as a road favorite add in the fact that they are headed into revenge in a series where the road teams has failed to cover the last 4 and the points become tempting. With TCU 5-1 as a home dog of 6 or less we will look their way today. On Saturday we are releasing the Highest Rated College Hoops Game of the Year headlining  a huge Card that also has the Total of the Month. In The NBA The lead play is an undefeated system pertaining to teams in the 2nd game back from the break. We have a powerful NHL Power system play and in Soccer our Premier League Top play total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the College Comp play. Take the points with TCU. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Feb 27, 2022)

Sunday card has a Rare 6* NBA Undefeated Totals System and an NCAAB Blowout. NHL Comp Play below.



The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:35 eastern. The Rangers return home after getting blanked in Pittsburgh on Saturday. NY has won 5 of 7 with no rest and 19 of 26 in a 3rd game in 4th night scenario. They are ranked 3rd in total defense and wont have any problems with a Vancouver team ranked 23rd on offense. The Canucks have dropped 5 of 7 vs the Eastern Conference and 14 of 18 on Sundays. The Rangers have won 8 of 9 on Sundays and 17 of 22 at home. With the Host team 4-1 in the series we will back the Rangers here tonight. On Sunday another Powerful card is up and backed with a Rare 6* NBA Total with a Perfect Totals system. We also have NCAAB  and more. Jump on now and end the week big. For the NHL Comp Play. Play on New York.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Feb 28, 2022)

Monday card led by the NBA Western Conference Game Of The Month and our 2X Perfect Top Play NCAAB Total. NCAAB Colonial conf. Play below.

The Colonial Conference Play is on College of Charleston at 7:00 eastern. Charleston and Hofstra end their regular season schedule here tonight and the Cougars are a live dog here as they are a last game revenge with a winning record taking on a team like Hofstra that comes in off a home win. The Pride though have failed to cover the last 7 at home as well as 5 of 6 off a spread loss and the last 4 on Mondays. Charleston has covered 7 of the last 9 as a dog along with 4 of 5 vs a winning team and the last 4 playing off a loss. Look for Charleston to get the cover here. On Monday we have another Powerful card up with a 2X Perfect NCAAB Totals Top play and in the NBA The Western Conference Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we start the week big. For the Colonial Conf. Play take the Points with the Cougars. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 2, 2022)

Huge Hump Day Card has the NCAAB North East Conf. Play of the Year and a Big Tier 1. In the NBA a Perfect System dating to 1995. Finally another Top NHL System that is 16-1 Since 2005. Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp play is on the NY. Rangers at 7:10 eastern. The Rangers fit the undefeated system play that plays on certain home teams off a home loss scoring 2 or less goals and a previous road loss where they were shutout, provided the opponent is in off a road win scoring 3 or more like the Blues. NY is ranked 3rd in total defense and #4 on the Power play. They are 5-0 off a loss of 3+ goals and 4-1 after allowing 5 or more. They have won 9 of 12 with 2 days rest. St. Louis has lost 7 of 9 as a road dog. Look for the Rangers to bounce back. On Wednesday a Huge Card is up with the North East Conf. Game Of The Year and a Tier 1 Going late, Also a Perfect System NBA and a 16-1 NHL Top play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now and cash big on Hump Day. For the NHL Comp Play. Go with the Rangers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 3, 2022)

*Thursday card led by an NCAAB Platinum Supreme Top Play, the NHL Total Of the Week and a Powerful NBA System Side.* Horizon League Comp Play below.

The Horizon League Comp Play is on Oakland plus the Points at 7:00 Eastern. The Grizzlies have a better record, a far better RPI Scale rank, a Big Defensive edge and home loss revenge. Much like our top play on Wagner last night, Oakland should be salty and can win this one outright.. They have covered 23 of 32 off 3+ home games. Wright St has failed to cover 15 of 21 off a win and is ranked 253rd on defense and has played a much weaker Schedule overall. Look for Oakland to get the cover. On Thursday another Powerful Hoops card is up with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move headlining. We also have the NHL Perfect System Total Of The Week and a Top NBA Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the Horizon League Play. Go with the Grizzlies plus the 4-5 points. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 5, 2022)

Saturday card led By our Last Home Game Play Of The Year 5-1 Last 6 years an Executive Level TIER 1 and our Conference Tournament Plays. We also have Perfect System Plays in NBA and NHL and Afternoon Soccer. NCAAB Comp Play below.


The NCAAB Comp Play is on Nicholls St at 4:30 eastern. The Colonels are first in the South land Conference and have 12 point road loss revenge on New Orleans here today. The last 2 here on their home court against the Privateers were both Blowout wins by 20= points. They are ranked 23rd in the nation scoring and have put up 80 or more in each of their last 3 home games. New Orleans has lost 18 of 19 as a road dog and had to rally from 10 down at the half to win their last home game. With the winning team 8-1 in the series. We will back Nicholls St to serve up revenge. On Saturday a huge card is up and we have Our Last Home Game Play of the Year which has hit 5 of the last 6 seasons, along with an Executive Level Tier 1 and our Conference Tournament System plays. We also have early Soccer and Perfect database systems in the NBA and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the NCAAB Comp Play. Go with Nicholls St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 6, 2022)

The NCAAB Comp play for Sunday is on Iowa Plus the points at 7:00 eastern. Iowa fresh off a mild upset win at Michigan has home loss revenge on Illinois here tonight and are playing solid right now winners of their last 5 games. They are a top 5 scoring team and have covered 5 of 6 as a road dog. The Illini have failed to cover 5 of 6 as a home favorite, 8 of 9 on Sundays and  the last 4 off a win. Iowa has covered 12 of 16 on Sundays and 4 of 5 off a win. In a battle of two evenly matched teams we will take the hot team with home loss revenge. Play on Iowa. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 7, 2022)

The NBA Comp play is on The NY. Knicks plus the 3-4 points at 10:30 eastern. NY fits the solid system below that plays on road dogs of less than 8 off a road dog win vs an opponent off a road dog loss with a total that is 220 or higher. These teams are 8-0 to the spread the last few seasons. NY upset the Clippers last night by over 20 points, finally closing out a game in the 4th quarter without blowing a lead. Now they take that momentum into Sacramento to take on a Kings team that may bounce off a terrible 1 point loss to Dallas blowing a 14 point lead. The Kings are 29th in overall defense compared to the NY 8th ranked defense. The Knicks have covered 12 of 16 with no rest and should be competitive here. Play on NY. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


SU    5-3     
ATS    8-0 


Mar 01, 2017    recap    Wed    2016    Nuggets    Bucks    away    110-98    0&1    3.0    223.5    12    15.0    -15.5    -0.25    -15.25    W    W    U
Oct 30, 2018    recap    Tue    2018    Kings    Magic    away    107-99    0&2    4.5    220.5    8    12.5    -14.5    -1.0    -13.5    W    W    U
Nov 02, 2018    recap    Fri    2018    Thunder    Wizards    away    134-111    0&2    2.5    234.0    23    25.5    11.0    18.25    -7.25    W    W    O
Aug 03, 2020    recap    Mon    2019    Spurs    Seventysixers    away    130-132    0&1    7.0    229.0    -2    5.0    33.0    19.0    14.0    L    W    O
Jan 01, 2021    recap    Fri    2020    Suns    Nuggets    away    106-103    0&2    3.5    220.5    3    6.5    -11.5    -2.5    -9.0    W    W    U
Jan 06, 2021    recap    Wed    2020    Bulls    Kings    away    124-128    0&1    7.0    228.0    -4    3.0    24.0    13.5    10.5    L    W    O
Mar 22, 2021    recap    Mon    2020    Thunder    Timberwolves    away    112-103    0&2    5.0    230.5    9    14.0    -15.5    -0.75    -14.75    W    W    U
May 13, 2021    recap    Thu    2020    Trailblazers    Suns    away    117-118    0&1    2.0    237.0    -1    1.0    -2.0    -0.5    -1.5    L    W    U


Mar 07, 2022    recap    Mon    2021    Knicks    Kings    away    -    0&1    3.5


----------



## golden contender (Mar 8, 2022)

Tuesday card has a Rare 6* NCAAB Conference Tournament Championship side along with a Platinum Supreme move. Other plays include the NBA Game Of The Week and an Afternoon Soccer Play. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the NY. Rangers at 8:0 eastern. We will take a shot with the Rangers here tonight as a dog. NY has won 11 of 15 vs a team that just allowed 5+ goals, 4 of 5 vs winning teams and 6 of 8 vs Western Teams. Minnesota has lost 6 of the last 7 and they are 0-5 playing a 4th game in 6 nights. On top of that we see that home favorites off a home favored loss that allowed 5 or more goals and lost the prior game as a road favorite are 0-5 vs a team that scored 4 or more goals like the Rangers. Look for the Rangers to get the win. On Tuesday a Powerful NCAAB Card is up with a Rare 6* and a an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move. We also have the NBA Power System Game of the week and an afternoon soccer play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on and cash out. For the NHL Play. Go with the NY. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 9, 2022)

Huge Hump Day card up with 3 big Conference Tournament Plays including an Executive Level TIER 1. In the NBA The lead play is the Central Division Game Of The Year. NCAAB Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Navy plus the 6-7 points. The Midshipmen have double revenge  but have played Colgate tough in their last meeting. Navy is ranked 6th in total defense and 24th in rebounding. Colgate is ranked 134th on defense in comparison.  Navy has covered 17 of 22 vs  teams that are .600 or better. The Road team has covered the last 5 in the series and the dog is on a 4-1 spread run. Look for Nay to hang around and get the cover. On Wednesday the lead play is the NBA Central Division Perfect System Play of the year. In Conference Tournament action the lead play is an Executive Level TIER 1. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and Hammer your book on Hump Day. For The NCAAB Comp Play. Take the Points with Navy. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 10, 2022)

*Thursday Conference Tournament Top Plays up along with a Perfect System NBA and the NHL Total of the Week. Conference USA Comp* Play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play for Thursday is on North Texas at 6:30 eastern. North Texas went 4-0 straight up and ats in this tournament last season and will be tough here after suffering just their first road loss of the season last out. They have the #1 ranked defense in the country compared to 305th for Rice. The Owls fit a second day system coming off a dog win over Charlotte on Wednesday. North Texas has won the last 3 over Rice by 23 or more points. They have covered 6 of 8 vs a winning team and 9 of 11 on neutral courts. Rice has failed to cover 18 of 23 vs  a winning team and 4 of 5 off a spread win. Look for North Texas to get the cover. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 11, 2022)

Friday Card has the 2022 Conf. Tournament TOTAL Of the Year, the Friday night 100$ Hot Side and 2 More Top Tournament Top Plays and the 100% NBA Total of the Month. NBA Top Level Side below.

The NBA Power System Play is on Atlanta at 7:40 eastern. The Hawks fit the Powerful System below that plays on Non Division Home favorites off a road dog loss where they scored 115 or more and allowed 123 or more and were off a prior road loss, and are taking on a team like LA that won as a home favorite in their last game. The Hawks have covered 18 of 19 when they win at home as a favorite and have covered 10 of 13 with 1 day of rest. They are ranked 8th in scoring and 3rd in 3 point shooting. The Clippers are ranked 23rd in scoring and 28th in rebounding . Look for LA to Get CLIPPED play on the Hawks. On Friday we have a Powerful Card up with the 2022 Conf Tournament Total of the Year, the Friday night Hot side a Big Blowout and the NBA Total of the Month. Both Late Top plays Cashed out on Thursday. More damage tonight. Jump on and start the weekend big. For the NBA Power Side. Play on Atlanta . Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


SU    12-1     
ATS    12-1 

Date    

Jan 21, 2005    recap    Fri    2004    Wizards    Raptors    home    118-109    2&1    -3.0    204.0    9    6.0    23.0    14.5    8.5    W    W    O
May 11, 2007    recap    Fri    2006    Warriors    Jazz    home    125-105    1&1    -6.5    217.5    20    13.5    12.5    13.0    -0.5    W    W    O
Mar 28, 2008    recap    Fri    2007    Pacers    Nets    home    123-115    1&1    -5.5    218.0    8    2.5    20.0    11.25    8.75    W    W    O
Jan 16, 2009    recap    Fri    2008    Wizards    Knicks    home    96-89    1&1    -2.0    206.5    7    5.0    -21.5    -8.25    -13.25    W    W    U
Mar 11, 2009    recap    Wed    2008    Warriors    Nets    home    116-112    3&2    -3.0    222.5    4    1.0    5.5    3.25    2.25    W    W    O
Apr 29, 2013    recap    Mon    2012    Nets    Bulls    home    110-91    1&1    -6.0    180.5    19    13.0    20.5    16.75    3.75    W    W    O
Jan 28, 2017    recap    Sat    2016    Suns    Nuggets    home    112-123    1&1    -3.0    230.5    -11    -14.0    4.5    -4.75    9.25    L    L    O
Apr 04, 2017    recap    Tue    2016    Pacers    Raptors    home    108-90    1&1    -3.0    203.0    18    15.0    -5.0    5.0    -10.0    W    W    U
May 04, 2017    recap    Thu    2016    Wizards    Celtics    home    116-89    1&1    -5.5    217.5    27    21.5    -12.5    4.5    -17.0    W    W    U
Apr 20, 2018    recap    Fri    2017    Wizards    Raptors    home    122-103    2&2    -2.0    218.0    19    17.0    7.0    12.0    -5.0    W    W    O
Dec 28, 2018    recap    Fri    2018    Hornets    Nets    home    100-87    1&1    -4.5    221.0    13    8.5    -34.0    -12.75    -21.25    W    W    U
Mar 06, 2020    recap    Fri    2019    Pelicans    Heat    home    110-104    1&1    -1.5    232.5    6    4.5    -18.5    -7.0    -11.5    W    W    U
Feb 16, 2022    recap    Wed    2021    Pacers    Wizards    home    113-108    0&1    -1.0    226.0    5    4.0    -5.0    -0.5    -4.5    W    W    U

Mar 11, 2022    recap    Fri    2021    Hawks    Clippers    home    -    1&1    -6.0    228.5


----------



## golden contender (Mar 12, 2022)

Saturday Card has our 2022 Conf. Tournament Game Of The Year backed with a Huge undefeated System. In the NBA we have our highest Rated TV Game on ABC, A 17-1 NHL System Game of the week, Early Soccer and an overall powerful Hoops card. Conf. USA Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on UAB at 8:30 eastern. UAB won both meetings with LA. Tech this season and are likely to get the cover here as well. They are 5-0 straight up and Ats with Coach Kennedy vs a team off a dog win.. The Blazers have edges on both sides of the ball. LA. Tech knocked off North Texas the #1 defensive team in the nation in a 42-36 Bore till you snore game. Now they have to switch styles with no rest and take on a Blazers team that is solid on defense but also 14th in the nation in scoring. Tech has failed to cover 7 of 10 vs a winning team and dogs of 5 or less in this tournament off a dog win are 0-7 to the spread since 2011. UAB Won a thrill fest 10-2-98 in over time over Middle Tennessee and they have covered 4 of 5 after scoring 100 or more and 4 of 5 after allowing 90 or more. With the winning team in this series on a 13-0 spread run. We will Back the Blazers. On Saturday a huge card is up and led by our 2022 Conference Tournament Game Of the Year headlining a powerful College card, the NBA TV Play of the Year, Early Soccer and the 17-1 NHL System Game OF The Week. TOP Totals Play cashed big on Friday.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on Now as we anticipate a big Saturday. For the NCAAB Comp play. Play on UAB. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 13, 2022)

Sunday card has 2 Conference Tournament Championship System one is a huge * executive level TIER 1* Later Afternoon, along with the NBA Eastern Conference Game Of The Month and a Top 5* NHL Perfect System Side. BIG 10 Totals Play below.

The BIG 10 Totals Play is on the OVER in the Iowa vs Purdue game at 3:30 eastern. This should be another fast paced game with plenty of points as these two are ranked 5th and 7th in scoring and neither play much defense with Iowa ranked 238th and Purdue 171st. Purdue has gone over 41 of 54 in neutral court games, 17 of 23 vs a .600 or better opponent and 11 of 16 off a win. Iowa has played over in 6 straight neutral court games and 9 of 12 as a dog as well as 17 of 24 off a win. Look for this game to play over. On Sunday another powerful card is up with a an EXECUTIVE LEVEL TIER 1 in late afternoon action, the NBA Eastern Conference Game of the Month and a 5* Undefeated NHL Power system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and end the week big. For the BIG Comp play. Play Purdue and Iowa over the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 15, 2022)

*Tuesday card has a 5* N.I.T Tournament Power System along with an NHL Platinum Supreme and NBA. NCAAB Comp Play below*

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Texas Southern at 6:40 eastern. The Tigers are back in the Play in for a 2nd straight year. Last year they advanced before bowing out to Michigan. Now they take on a Texas A@M Corpus Christi team off a dog win to take the Southland Conference. Texas Southern has covered the last 4 when favored and 13 of 16 vs .600 or better opponents as well as 11 of 12 on neutral courts. Look for Texas St to advance. On Tuesday we have a Powerful NIT Tournament Card in hoops with a Top play. There is also a Big NHL Platinum Supreme Move and another NBA System Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we get the tournaments started fast. For the comp play. Go with Texas St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 17, 2022)

*Thursday card has 6 Tournament plays all from long term round 1 Power systems including the Round 1 Total of the year, a Platinum Supreme and Triple perfect side. We also have a Perfect NHL System and NBA.*

The NCAAB Tournament Comp Play is on New Mexico St at 6:50 eastern. The Aggies could be that 12 seed to spring an upset here tonight as they have covered 11 of 13 vs .600 or better opposition, 4 of 4 as a dog and 4 of 5 off a win. The Huskies have failed to cover 4 of 5 off a loss and 0 of 12 vs wining teams. The game fits a Powerful system that plays on .740 or better 12 seeds that are off  a win vs a 5 seed that comes in off a loss. Look for a close game with The Aggies getting at the very least the cover. On Thursday the Round 1 Tournament Total of the Year headlines along with a Triple Perfect Side and a late Platinum Supreme, there are 6 plays and an NHL Power system side and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook toJump on now as we get started fast. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take the points with New Mexico St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 18, 2022)

Friday card is Loaded with the Round 1 Play of the Year tonight, 2 early Top plays on e from a 38-2 system and an Late Platinum Supreme total. There is also Perfect System Play on the NBA and NHL. Tournament comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Davidson plus the point or two at 9:40 eastern. The Wildcats fit a powerful system pertaining to team off a favored conference championship loss. Their loss to Richmond dont look as bad now that Richmond upset Big 10 Iowa yesterday. Davidson has won 27 this year  and has better numbers on both sides of the ball. They have covered 5 of 6 on neutral courts, 4 of 5 as a dog and the last 4 on Fridays. Michigan St has failed to cover 6 of 8 as a tournament favorite. We may see another Atlantic 10 team take out a Big 10 squad. Look for the Wildcats to get the cash. On Friday another huge card is up featuring our highest Rated Round 1 Game of the Year tonight along with a Platinum Supreme Total. In day action the lead play is a 38-2 System play and a Rare 6*. We also have a Perfect System NHL Total and NBA Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash with exclusive Data that wont be seen anywhere else. For the Tournament comp play. Go with Davidson. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 19, 2022)

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Murray St at 7:45 eastern. The Racers have won 21 in a row and  were staring at a 2nd round match with Kentucky until St. Peters pulled off a huge upset as an 18 point dog. Now they are sizeable favorites but they should get the cover here as we note that tournament dogs of of 5 or more off a win and allowed 79 or more have failed to cover 17 of 21. In fact teams seeded 13 or worse in round 2 have failed to cover 37 of 51 long term. Murray St has covered 5 of 6 vs .600 or better teams. Look for them to get the cover here tonight. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 20, 2022)

Sunday Card has the 2022 NIT Tournament Game of the Year and a TOP Round 2 NCAAB Total along with powerful set of side plays one from a 21-1 system. There is a 5* NBA Perfect system total. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play is over 5.5 goals in the Winnipeg at Chicago game at 5:05 Eastern. In the series 4 of the last 5 here have played over and both teams are under average on defense with Chicago ranked 24th and Winnipeg 18th. The Jets are 5-0 over vs the West,6 of 8 with 1 day of rest and 5 of 6 over as a favorite. Chicago has played over 4 of 5 with no rest and 5 of the last 7 at home. Look for a fast paced game that flys over the total. On  Sunday a huge card is up with the NIT Tournament Game Of The Year, a Top NCAAB Round 2 Total and 2 more Powerful side plays all from long term systems. Then there is a 5* NBA Perfect System Total. Jump on and end the week big as we stay Hot in hoops. For the NHL Comp play. Go over the total in the Winnipeg at Chicago game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 23, 2022)

Huge Hump day Card has a rare 6* In NIT Tournament action and our Perfect system Western Conference Game of the Month in the NBA. Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play is on Miami. Game 552 At 7:40 Eastern. The Heat have rest, revenge and are playing off a a favored loss. The Warriors have no rest after a road loss in Orlando. We note. Road teams with No rest that were road favorites of 3 or more last night and a previous home favored loss vs an opponent off a road favored loss, have covered over 80% long term. The Heat lost in Philly as an 8 point favorite but have covered 5 of 6 with 1 day of rest, 10 of 13 vs .600 or better opponents and 7 of 8 on Wednesdays. Golden St has failed to cover the last 4 vs a .600 or better team, 5 straight on Hump day and 6 of 7 in the series. Look for the Heat to get the cover. On Wednesday another Powerful hoops card is up and led by a rare highest rated 6* Release in NIT Tournament action as well as the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month backed with an undefeated database system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we stay hot in hoops. For the NBA Comp play. Make it Miami. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 24, 2022)

Rare Highest Rated 6* Sweet 16 Power System play + Top Sweet 16 Totals System Headline the Thursday card

The NHL comp Play for Thursday is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. The Lightning are off a pair of tough 1 goals losses the the Rangers and Carolina and now travel to Boston where they have had a lot more success. Boston is back home off a pair of road wins. However, the Bruins are 1-4 vs .600 or better and have lost the last 7 here at home to Tampa. The Lightning are 80-22 after scoring 2 or less goals. With the visiting team on an 8-2 run in the series we will take Tampa Bay. On Thursday a Powerful Tournament card is up with a Rare 6^ Sweet Side and our top Level Totals System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to  Jump on as we continue to cash in College hoops. For the NHL Comp play Go with the Lightning. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 25, 2022)

Loaded Friday Card has the Sweet 16 Play of the Year, an NCAAB Platinum Supreme and a Friday night NBA Hot Side. Thursday card sweeps going 4-0. Comp Play below. 

The NBA Comp Play is on Utah at 7:10 eastern. The Jazz will look to bounce back from a beat down in Boston that saw them lose by 28. Now they take to Charlotte who lost here by 15 to a dismal Knicks team. We note that home teams off a home favored loss that allowed 120 or more have failed to cover 11 of 13 vs an opponent off a road dog loss and the total is 225 or higher. Charlotte plays very little defense and are ranked 28th in the league. The Jazz are a top 10 team on offense and defense and have covered 4 of 5 in the series. With Charlotte having failed to cover 10 of 13 at home we will back the Jazz. On Friday we have another big card up as we look to  improve on the 4-0 Thursday. The Leads plays are the Sweet 16 Side play of the year and a Platinum Supreme side along with NBA.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we stay hot. For the Comp play. Go with Utah. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 26, 2022)

On Saturday a huge card is up and led by the highest rated 7* 2022 NCAAB Tournament GAME OF THE YEAR backed with 2 UNDEFEATED Systems. We also have Top plays in NBA, NHL and Soccer. TBC Tournament comp play below

The NCABB Comp play is on Southern Utah at 6:00 eastern. The Thunderbirds have better overall numbers here in the TBC Tournament. They have an edge on offense and big edge in rebounding as both teams are pretty even on defense. Southern Utah has covered 4 of 5 vs winning teams and 6 of 8 as a favorite. They are off a nice dog win last out over Utep. Portland has failed to cover 16 of 20 after scoring 90 or more and just pasted an average New Orleans team. The Pilots will have a tougher time here tonight against an under rated Southern Utah team. Look for the Thunderbirds to cover. On Saturday the 7* NCAAB Tournament Game of the year headlines as we have 2 big plays going in NCAAB as well as NBA, NHL and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Southern Utah.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 27, 2022)

Sunday card has our Tournament Total of the Year backed with 2 Powerful Totals Systems ones specific to Elite 8 action. We also have an NBA Platinum Supreme NBA. NHL Comp play below.

The Comp Play for Sunday in the NHL is over 7 goals at 7:05 eastern  in the Florida vs Toronto game.. Expect a higher scoring game here as both teams play last night and have an abundance of Over angles that apply to them tonight. Florida has flown over 6 of 7 vs the Atlantic, 5 of 6 in a 3rd game in 4 night scenario, 35 of 50 vs winning teams and all 4 here in Toronto. The Maple Leafs also play last night and are 3 of 4 over with no rest, 4 of 5 vs Atlantic Division teams and 28 of 38 overall. These two are both top 3 in scoring, so while 7 seem like alot maybe its not. Look for this game to play over the total. On Sunday the Tournament Total of the Year headlines along with a Powerful Side play and an NBA Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the NHL Comp play. Go with the Over in the Panthers vs Maple Leafs game. the Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Mar 29, 2022)

Big Tuesday Card has our World Cup Qualifier of the Year in Soccer Action, a Rare 6* in NIT Tournament action and another TOP Play in NHL Action.  NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on Chicago at 7:10 eastern. The Bulls were beat in NY last night. Since 2014 road favorites with no rest have covered all 5 times if they are off a road favored loss and are taking on a team like Washington that scored 115 or more in a home dog win in their last game. The Bulls have covered 8 of the last 10 here in the series and 8 of 10 on Tuesdays. The Wizards have failed to cover 6 of 7 vs .600 or better opposition, 15 of 20 with 1 day of rest and 7 of 10 as a home dog. Look for Chicago to bounce back with a cover. On Tuesday we have our World Cup Qualifier Play of the Year in Soccer, a Rare 6* IN NIT Tournament action and a Perfect NHL System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Chicago.Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Mar 31, 2022)

Thursday card has the NBA Eastern Conference Game Of The Year, a 5* NIT Championship Final with 3 Power systems and a Perfect System NHL Side. TBC Tournament Final play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Coastal Carolina in the TBC Tournament Final. The Chanticleers have played the tougher schedule and have covered 8 of 10 as a home dog, 23 of 34 on Thursdays and 15 of 21 as a dog. Fresno has failed to cover 5 of 7 on the road and 9 of 12 on Thursdays.. Both teams are solid on defense and this should be a tight game. Look for the Coastal Carolina to cover and maybe even pull the outright win. On Thursday a powerful card is up and led by the NBA Eastern Conference Game Of the Year, the Triple System N.I.T Tournament Final and a Perfect System NHL System Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the TBC Play. Take the Points with Coastal Carolina.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 2, 2022)

Saturday card is loaded and has the 26-0 Final 4 totals system early and our Top Final 4 side Play in later evening as well an Executive Level TIER 1 NBA Tonight along with red hot NHL. Early NBA Comp Play below.

The NBA Comp Play is on the Over in the Charlotte at Philadelphia game at 12:40 eastern. As soon as the Sixers lost as a heavy favorite in Detroit the database became curious as to how these home teams do off a big upset road favored loss. The Findings provided a nice 85% over system for home teams off a road favored loss at -9 or more vs an opponent like Charlotte that scored 124 or more in a road favored win. These two have gone over in 7 of the last 9. The Hornets are 5-0 over with 2 days rest,7 of 9 over vs a winning team and 5 of 7 off a 10+ point win. The Sixers are 5 of 6 over with 1 day of rest,4 of 5 off a loss and 4 of 5 vs a losing team. Look for a higher scoring game here play the over. On Saturday we have both final 4 plays one is a 26-0 totals system and the other from a huge Side system cashing 96%. We also have an Executive Level NBA TIER 1 Tonight and NHL Which has been killing it. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we are already off fast in April. For the NBA Comp play. Play Charlotte and Philly Over the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 3, 2022)

Solid Sunday Card up and Led by the Highest Rated 7* 2022 NBA Game Of The Year from a Rare Undefeated Long term System. There is also NHL, Soccer and NASCAR. NHL Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on the Florida Panthers -1.5 goals at 1:00 eastern. Florida rallied from a 4 goal deficit on Saturday to taken out the Devils. Now they make the short trek to Buffalo. Florida has the #1 offense matched up against a Sabres team that is 25th on offense and defense. Buffalo has lost 46 of 61 with 1 day of rest, 13 of 18 vs Atlantic division teams and 8 of 11 on Sundays. Florida has won all 4 times in a 4th game in 6 night scenario,9 of 10 vs Atlantic division teams, 44 of 56 vs teams under .500 and 21 of 29 in the series. In two games this year Florida has won both by a 13-5 combined score. Look for the Panthers to get a multiple goal win here today. On Sunday we have our 2022 NBA 7* Game Of The Year a top 7* release. There is also NHL, Soccer and NASCAR. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to  Jump on as we end the week big. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Florida -1.5.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 4, 2022)

National Championship Monday with North Carolina taking on Kansas. We have a Powerful System play in this matchup along with a Late NHL Play. Early Swedish Soccer Opening Day play below.

The Sweden Allvenskan power play is on Djurgarden at 1:10 eastern. Djurgarden  had an impressive Allsvenskan season the past year. They took 3rd place and finished 2 points behind table leader Malmo. Degerfors barely escaped relegation the past season. In the head to head series Djurgarden has won 7 of their total 8 against Degerfors at home. Five of those game were non competitive. Degerfors went winless in 10 of the past 15 road fixtures and has a weak lineup on both offense and defense. Look for an opening day win for Djurgarden. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 5, 2022)

Tuesday NBA Western Conference Game Of The Month with Undefeated system headlines Tuesday. Tennis Comp Play below.

The Comp play on Tuesday in Tennis is on Mackenzie McDonald +3 on the Games line over Nick Kyrgios at 4:00 eastern in the First Round of the U.S Clay Court Championships in Houston. McDonald won the only head to head meeting between the two 6-4 6-4 in last years Washington Open. He won 2 of his last 3 with the last match a Loss to a much Better Zverev in Miami. Kyrgios remains largely inconsistent and has not played on Clay since 2019 and that could negate his big serve. With the American crowd getting Loud for McDonald we will take the+3 game spread. Move on Mackenzie McDonald. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 7, 2022)

Thursday Card LED BY THE 7* NBA TOTAL OF THE YEAR, a Double Perfect MLB Opening Day Totals Play (ONLY 2 time Overall MLB Seasonal leader on Network), Early Soccer, and the NHL Total of the Week Comp Play below.

The NBA comp Play is on Charlotte at 7:10 eastern. Heavy lay here at 13.5. However the Magic are on the wrong side of a Blowout system that plays against  road teams off a home dog win at +7 or more and scored 110 or more against an opponent off a road dog loss and the total tonight is 220 or higher. Road dogs in this situation have blown out through the years. The Magic responded with a nice win at home after losing 30 to the Knicks but they have failed to cover 6 of 7 after scoring 100 or more. Charlotte allowed 144 on the road last out but should be better here at homer where they have covered 4 of 5 off a road trip lasting 7 or more days. In Games against teams that are .400 or less they have covered 44 of 59 long term. Look for the Hornets to sting the Magic tonight. The 7* NBA 100% TOTAL OF the Year headlines On Opening Day we have a Double Perfect Game 1 specific Totals Play with a Perfect pitching indicator. We also have the NHL Total of the Week. Rob is the Only 2 time Multiple Network Seasonal leader in MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now and put the Power of these Exclusive MLB Database systems on your Side. For the NBA Comp Play. Go with Charlotte. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 8, 2022)

MLB Opening day for most teams and we have our early Season Power Systems up after hitting our first play last night. We also have Another XXX-Large NBA Winner. NHL Play below.

The NHL Power Play is on the Over in the Minnesota at St. Louis game at 8:05 eastern. The system in application here is to play the Over for home teams off a home favored win and scored 4 or less and allowed 2 or less, off a previous Home favored win and a road loss three back vs an opponent off a road game and the total is 6 or higher. These two have gone over 5 of 6 with 7+ goals scored in 5 of those games. The Wild are 11 -1 over after scoring 2 or less,7 of 8 off a loss of 3 or more and 3 of 4 after allowing 5 or more. The Blues are 5 of 5 over vs a team that just allowed 5 or more, 4 of 4 vs a team that scored 2 or less and 4 of 5 after they allowed 2 or less/ Look for this game to play over. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook as we have our Early Season Power System plays up in MLB and a Huge Last home game perfect system play in the NBA. For the NHL Play. Go Over 6 goals in the Minnesota vs St. Louis game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 9, 2022)

Big Saturday card has an MLB Executive Level TIER 1, The NBA Top Rated 6*, the NHL Game of the Month an More. Comp play below.

The MLB Comp is on Milwaukee at 2:20 eastern. This game fits an early season System Play that pertains to Game 2 Division home dogs off a home dog win vs an opponent off a road favored loss that scored 4 or less runs. As seen below teams are 0-7. The Cubs even with the win yesterday have dropped 19 of 27 vs Milwaukee and 22 of 28 as a home dog. They have J. Steele going and hes a back of the rotation guy they trying to stretch out. They have lost 4 of 5 at home in games he has appeared n. Milwaukee has Woodruff going and he has won 4 straight Road April starts and the last 4 here in Chicago.  Look for Milwaukee to get the win. On Saturday we have an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 in MLB, a rare 6* in the NBA from a 100% Game 81 specific system and the NHL Game of the Month along with Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on and Cash out. MLB off to a 3-0 start. For the MLB Comp play,. Make it Milwaukee. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 10, 2022)

Solid Sunday card has our Final Game Play of The Year in the NBA 6-2 last 8 years, the NHL Platinum Supreme, 2 Powerful MLB Plays including the A.L. East Game Of The Month on ESPN Tonight. Comp Play below

The Sunday MLB Comp totals play is on the Over in the NY. Mets at Washington game at 1:35 eastern. This game fits a solid 80% over system for game 4 of the season that pertains to home teams that are off a home loss and had 4 or less hits vs an opponent off a win and scored 5 or more runs. Fedde for the Nationals had pitched over in his last 6 starts and his last 3 vs the Mets who have hit him hard in the past. Carrasco goes for the Mets who have taken the first 3 of this series, its hard to know what he can bring since he was hit hard at time last year and has not pitched that much in the spring. Look for a higher scoring game that flys over the total. On Sunday a Huge card is up led by the Final Game Play of the year in NBA, an NHL Platinum Supreme, 2 big MLB Plays including the A.L. East Game of the Month with a Perfect Game 3 system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on ans we Continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Look for the Nationals and Mets to play Over the total.  Rob V-Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 11, 2022)

Monday card has our N.L. West Division Total Of The Month and a 5* NHL Totals. Monday Soccer Play below.

The French Ligue Soccer Play is on Paris FC at 2:45 eastern. Paris bagged a win in the last meeting holding on to a 1-0 road win caused by a Dijon own goal. Now they get Dijon at home where they have kept a clean sheet in 6 of the last 9 matches. Dijon will once again find it tough to break through as they have netted just 3 goals in their last 5 away matches. Paris is 4th in the table but needs this win, while Dijon is 12th and has very little chance to make it to the playoffs. Look for Paris to win. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports,


----------



## golden contender (Apr 12, 2022)

Tuesday card has an Executive Level NBA TIER 1 Play in Total and an MLB 6* Blowout System headlining. Champions League Soccer play below.

The Champions league reverse fixture is on Bayern Munich at 3:00 eastern. The German champs were beat 1-0 in the first leg playing at Villareal. This time around they are at homer where they are known to crush teams. They need to make up the goal difference here and they have been solid going 20-4- and 6 draws at home against Spanish teams. Villareal will find it much tougher here today and we look for Munich to emerge with a multiple goal win. On Tuesday  We have a huge Tier 1 total in NBA Play in action a 6* MLB Blowout System and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the Champions League Soccer Play. Make it Munich -1.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 14, 2022)

Thursday card led by the 100% 2022 NHL Game Of The Year and the National League Game Of The Month going later in the evening. Afternoon Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Milwaukee at 5:15 eastern The Brewers fit an April specific long term system that plays on Home favorites off a road favored win where they scored 4 or less runs and are taking on an opponent off a home win if the posted total is 8 or less. The Brewers have Woodruff going in their home opener. Look for Milwaukee to get the win here. Big Thursday card is up and has the 2022 NHL Play of the Year headlining along with the Perfect System N.L. Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or  on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we are off to a fast start in MLB and top 3 ranked in NHL. For the MLB Comp play. Make it Milwaukee. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 16, 2022)

Saturday card has 2 big NBA Round 1 Game 1 plays one is a 6* and the Other an Executive Level TIER 1, There is a 5* NHL Power Play, the American League Total of the Month, Soccer and a USFL Play. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Over 8.5 runs in the St. Louis at Milwaukee game at 7:10 eastern. The game fits a Powerful April Specific Database system that has gone over 13 of 16 times for home favorites off a home favored loss at -155 or higher and scoring 3 or less runs vs an opponent off a road dog win scoring 10 or more runs. Both Matz for the Cards and Houser for the Brewers struggled in their first start. Matz who never been great on the road was hammered for 7 runs in 3 innings while Houser failed to get out of the 4th inning. The Cards had gone over in 15 of 20 in game 3 of a series and 5 of 7 on the road. The Brewers had gone over 5 of 7 in game 3 of a series and also 5 of 7 vs a pitcher with a 1.30 or worse WHIP. Look for this game to push over the total. On Saturday a Massive Card is up with our NBA Playoff Payoffs up including a huge TIER 1 NBA Side and a top rated 6*. In MLB We have our American League 100% Total of the Month, a 5* NHL, USFL and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and Cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp play. Go over the total, St.Louis and Milwaukee. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 17, 2022)

3 MASSIVE NBA Round  1 game 1 Power System are up and one is the Opening Weekend Play of the Year, we also have the MLB ESPN Game Of The Month and More. Happy Easter to those celebrating. French Ligue 1 play below.


Two of the Top French Ligue 1 teams take to the pitch here today and we will be backing The favored PSG outfit at 2:45 eastern as they are the #1 team and have scored the most goals in the table. In fact, they are the only squad to touch the 70-goal mark, while only three other squads have gone past 50. PSG only team yet to maintain an unbeaten record at home. In fact, barring a single draw, they have a 100% winning record at this venue. They have won 13 of 15 at this venue over a good Marsielle team that  has the best road record in the table. These meetings have tended to trend higher in totals as PSG has scored 2 or more at home in the series the last 5 meetings. Look for PSG to bag the win. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 18, 2022)

The MLB Patriots Day Play is on Boston at 11 Am Eastern. Boston will look to take the finale and we note that they are 10-0 at home in April games that start at 12 noon or earlier if they had less than 9 strikeouts  and hit less than 2 home runs in their last game and todays starters which is Bundy for the Twins went less than 8 innings in his last start. Look for Boston to take another Patriots Day game. Rob V-Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 19, 2022)

Tuesday card has the A.L. Central Game Of The Month, an NBA 5* Top level 17-2 Playoff Power System and our 100% NHL Play of The Month.. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play is on SF at 3:10 eastern in game 1 of the double header. The Giants fit a Powerful Undefeated April specific system that plays on road dogs of less than 140 off back to back road wins and were not a dog in either of those wins vs an opponent off a home win like the Mets. SF has gone 4-0 after allowing 2 or less and have won 50 of 65 after scoring 5 or more runs, as well as 38-13 in game 1 of a series. NY has lost 4 of 5 vs .600 or better and 13 of 17 vs the N.L. West and 0-5 on Mondays.  Look for SF to take the opener. On Tuesday Rob has a Powerful Triple Pack up led by his NHL Game Of The Month, a Powerful Game 2 NBA Historical System that is 17-2 long term and the American League Central Division Game Of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash out in all sports. For the MLB Comp play. Go with SF. Rob - Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 20, 2022)

*Hump Day Card has the NHL West Conf. Game Of The Year, another massive NBA Playoff Power System Game Historical System, along with Soccer and the A..L East Total Of The Month. MLB* Comp Play below.

The MLB comp Play is on the Under in the Chicago at Cleveland game at 6:10 eastern. This game fits a powerful Undefeated April Specific Totals System. Play the under for home teams off a home dog loss and scored 2 or less runs and allowed 8 or more runs, vs an opponent off a home loss and had 4 or less  hits. These games have averages 4 runs per game. With Bieber going and Cleveland having gone under 4 of 5 vs a righty and  5 of 6 at home if the total is 7 to 8.5. Chicago has gone under 6 of 7 as a road dog and 5 of 6 under vs a righty. Look for a lower scoring game. Play the Under. On Wednesday a powerful card is up and backed with the American League East Total of the Month, the NHL Western Conference Game Of the Year, along with the BA Round 1 Game 3 Power System play.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash out in all sports. For the MLB Comp play play the Under in the Chicago at Cleveland game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 21, 2022)

*Thursday card is loaded with the 7* 2X Perfect NHL Top play, the NBA Western Conf Playoff Game Of The Month, a Powerful MLB Perfect System totals play and a top Soccer total in afternoon action*. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under 7.5 to 8 runs in the Minnesota at KC Game at 2:10 eastern. These two have gone under in 15 of 20 here.The Game fits a 10-2 April specific system that plays under for road favorites off a road favored shutout loss vs an opponent off a home dog win that scored 2 or less runs. Both Pitchers have been solid early on. Ryan for the Twins has a 2.70 ERA and Greinke is at 2.45. The Twins are 3 of 3 under vs losing teams, 4 of 5 vs a righty and 18 of 24 vs a team that scored 2 or less runs. KC has gone under in 9 of 11 vs a starter with a 1.15 or less WHIP and their last 5 overall. Look for this game to stay Under. On Thursday Rob has a Huge card up and led by a Red Circle highest Rated 7* NHL 2X Perfect system. The NBA Western Conf. Playoff Game Of The Month, a Top Rated Afternoon Soccer total and an undefeated MLB Power System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out. For the MLB Comp Play. Take the Twins and the Royals under the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 23, 2022)

Huge Saturday Card has the 2022 NHL Total of the Year and 3 Powerful NBA Playoff Power Systems along with MLB and Soccer. MLB Comp Play below/

The MLB Comp play is on the Over 9 Runs in the NY. Mets at Arizona game at 8:10 eastern. This game looks to be a bullpen game here as the Mets have Trevor Williams going and Arizona Castellanos. Neither has pitched much and neither will be in their very long. The game its self fits an 80% long term Over system pertaining to non divisional road favorites off a road favored win scoring 6 or more vs an opponent who scored 5 or more as a home dog if the posted total is 7 or higher. The Mets are 3 of 4 over of late and 14 of 20 vs .400 or less teams. These two have gone over 4 straight in this park and we should see some scoring here tonight. On Saturday the NBA Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year headlines a powerful 3 game NBA Card and the 2022 Highest Rated NHL Total of the Year headline . Hockey. We also have MLB Power System plays and a Top Soccer Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twiter to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go Over 9 runs in the NYM at Arizona game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 24, 2022)

Sunday card has the round 1 NBA Total of the Year headlining a powerful NBA Card. In MLB we have the ESPN MLB Total of the Month and the NHL Platinum Supreme move. MLB Comp below.

The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Angels at 4:10 eastern. The Angels look to avoid the sweep here and apply to a rare 7-1 April specific system that pays on teams in game 3 of a series that are off back to back home favored losses, scored 4 or less runs and the last lost was a s a favorite of -250 or more provided they were off a road win preceding this series. Baltimore is 4-25 in game 2 or later of  a series the first 2 months at +150 or more and the road if the total is 10 or less. LA Suarez should do well here at home and out pitch Ellis. Look for LA to get the finale. On Sunday The NBA Round 1 Total of the Year headlines and is backed with a 100% System, the MLB ESPN Total of the Month and an NHL Platinum Supreme Total are also up with much more.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on and cash out as we end the week big. For the MLB Comp Play. Play on LAA. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 25, 2022)

Monday Card has the NBA Playoff 5* Court Crusher, the National League Perfect System Game Of The Month, a Double Perfect NHL Total and more. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Houston at 8:05 eastern. The Astros fit a nice little game one of a series system that plays on road favorites off a home favored win and scored 6 or more runs on 10+ hits vs an opponent like Texas that lost as a road favorite in their last game. These road teams are on a 9-2 run. The Pitching favors Houston With Valdez over Dunning and the Astros have dominated the series winning 40 of 59. Texas had lost 7 of 8 at home and 8 of 9 vs a team that scored 5 or more runs. Look for Houston to take the opener. On Monday a Big Card is up with TOP Level NBA TIER 1 and a big 5* Court Crusher. In MLB The National League Perfect System Side headlines and we also have a Double System NHL Total.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start the week Fast. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with Houston. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Apr 26, 2022)

*Tuesday card has the first Round Western Conference Total of the Year, and a Huge NHL Revenge play and the MLB Game Of The Week.* Soccer Comp play below

The Champions League Totals Play is on the Over 2.5 goals in the Real Madrid vs Manchester City match at 3:00 eastern. Manchester City have found the back of the net 80 times in their last 33 fixtures and they take on a Real Madrid that Leads the La Liga in goals scored. So we should see a higher scoring game here. Madrid knocked Chelsea out and City took out Atletico Madrid. The game shapes up as a top level match between two heavy weights who rarely lose. In the series City has scored 8 goals alone in the last 3 matches. Expect goals from each side of the pitch. Play Real Madrid and Manchester City Over the total. On Tuesday Rob has his NHL Revenge Game Of The Year and the NBA Western Conf. Round 1 Total Of The Year and a Powerful MLB Play OF the Week. Jump on and cash out as we stay hot. For the Comp Play. Go Over the total in the Real Madrid vs Manchester City match. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Apr 28, 2022)

Thursday card has the NBA 1ST Round GAME Of the Year with a Perfect Power System and a Long term historical System. We also have the MLB Game Of The Month and a Top Europa League Soccer total. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Miami at 1:00 eastern. The Marlins will look to complete the 4 game sweep here and we note that home dogs off 7 home losses the last 3 as a home dog lose 80% of the time since 2004. Miami is 5-0 as a road favorite and has won 9 of 11 vs the N.L East. The National are fading fast and have dropped 16 of 21 vs a lefty and 5 straight when the total is 7 to 8.5. Miami has a pitching advantage with Rogers over Corbin who has lost 4 of 5 vs Miami. Look for the Fish to get the sweep. On Thursday The NBA Playoffs 1st Round Play of the Year Headlines and is backed with a Perfect Playoff System. In Bases the MLB Game Of The Month is up along with a Top Level Europa League Soccer total.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Make it Miami. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 1, 2022)

Sunday card has 2 Rare 6* Plays one in the NBA and one in MLB Plus the Sunday night ESPN Play and more. NHL Comp play below

The NHL Comp play for Sunday is on Winnipeg in their last home game at 2:00 eastern. The Jets wrap things up here at home against Seattle. The System in this game is to play against road dogs in their final game off a home win vs an opponent off a home dog win. The Jets are finish with momentum having won 3 straight here. Seattle had lost 6 straight playing a 4th game in 6 nights and may not be too motivated here after coming off a last home game win. Look for the Jets to win this one. On Sunday we 2 powerful 6* releases just about as high as we go. One in the NBA and one in MLB. There is also a play in the ESPN Sunday night MLB Game and the other NBA Afternoon game. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start May off fast. For the NHL Play. Go with Winnipeg. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 2, 2022)

Monday card up with a Perfect NBA Playoff Game 1 of Round 2 system, an MLB Diamond Cutter 5* Power System side and an NHL Round 1 Perfect Totals System. NHL Side play below.

The NHL Comp Play is on St. Louis at 9:30 eastern. The Blues won the season series 3-0 over Minnesota and will likely bounce back off a pair of season ending losses. The Blues fit a nice opening round Playoff system that pertaining to road teams off a home favored loss that scored 4 or more goals. The Blues are 7-1 of late on the road and 22-6 vs a team that allowed 2 or less goals. Minnesota is 2-9 as a playoff favorite and has lost 13 of 16 to St. Louis. Expect a fast game with the Blues coming out on top. For the NHL Comp Play. Go with St. Louis. On Monday Rob has top plays in the NBA, MLB and NHL. All 3 are from Powerful database systems  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to .Jump on and start the week big. In the NHL Back the Blues. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 3, 2022)

Tuesday card has a Top Round 2 Game totals system play, the MLB Game of the Week with a Perfect System and a 5* NHL Round 1 Power System play. NHL Comp play below
The NHL Comp Play is on Calgary at 10:00 eastern. Calgary is a heavy favorite here but they do apply to a nice round 1 system that has cashed 8 of 10 dating to 2007. Round 1 Game 1 home favorites off back to back road favored losses have really bounced back when taking on a team like Dallas that is in off a home favored win. Dallas has lost 5 of 7 as a road dog. Calgary is ranked 6th on offense and 3rd on defense. Dallas is 21st on offense and 15th on defense. Calgary took 2 of 3 in the season series and likely gets game one here tonight. Play on Calgary. Rob has a Powerful Triple Pay card up on Tuesday with a 5* NHL Round 1 historical system, the Round 2 Game 2 Totals System and the Perfect System MLB Game of the Week.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the NHL Comp Play go with Calgary. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports
SU:9-1
Apr 21, 2007Sat2006Red WingsFlameshome1&10-03-02-15-1-25054WO&&0
Apr 18, 2008Fri2007Red WingsPredatorshome1&11-00-00-12-1-26051WU&&1
May 10, 2009Sun2008BruinsHurricaneshome1&12-01-01-04-0-2055.04WU&&0
May 02, 2012Wed2011PredatorsCoyoteshome2&22-00-00-02-0-1555.02WU&&0
May 24, 2013Fri2012PenguinsSenatorshome1&12-02-01-05-0-2505.55WU&&0
May 10, 2014Sat2013BruinsCanadienshome1&11-01-10-02-1-1905.01WU&&0
May 02, 2017Tue2016RangersSenatorshome2&22-02-10-04-1-1605.03WP&&0
Sep 14, 2020Mon2019KnightsStarshome1&11-00-01-22-3-1705.0-1LP&&1
May 17, 2021Mon2020HurricanesPredatorshome6&61-11-13-05-2-1705.53WO&&0
May 25, 2021Tue2020HurricanesPredatorshome1&11-10-11-03-2-2105.51WU&&1
May 03, 2022Tue2021FlamesStarshome3&3


----------



## golden contender (May 5, 2022)

Thursday card has the NHL Playoff Eastern Conference TOTAL Of The Year backed with a 100% Totals System and a Rare 6* MLB Highest Rated Release backed with  a System that Wins by an Average 4 runs per game headlining. Afternoon Soccer Comp Play below.
The Europa League Totals Play is on the Over 2.5 goals in the RB Leipzig vs Rangers Match at 3:00 eastern. The First meting went under but we can expect a fast pace here with more scoring chances in this one. Leipzig has scored every time when taking on Scottish League teams and Rangers Games vs German league teams have seen 3 or more goals in 3 of the last 4 matches. Considering the fire power up front that each team has expect a frenetic pace with goals on both sides. Rangers at home have netted 2 or more in 7 of the last 9. Look for this match to play Over 2.5 goals. On Thursday the NHL Eastern Conference TOTAL of the year headlines along with a Highest Rated 6* MLB Diamond Cutter in bases.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twittter to Jump on and cash both. For the Europa League Play. Look for Rangers and RB Leipzig to go over 2.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 7, 2022)

Saturday card is up and backed with the NBA 100% Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year, and Afternoon Platinum Supreme Premier League total, the Kentucky Derby Analysis, MLB and a TOP 5* NHL Playoff Move. MLB Comp play below.
The MLB comp play is Baltimore Orioles at 7:05 eastern. Baltimore has won 13 of 17 here vs KC and the Royals fit the 1-17 system below that pertains to road dogs off a home dog shutout loss if they allowed 10 or more runs. The system is 0-11 if the opponent like The Orioles scored 3 or more runs in their last game. Hernandez for KC has a 6.00 Eras while Lyles for the birds has been good at home allowing just 2 runs in his last 2 home starts spanning 11 innings. KC has lost 9 of 11 as a road dog. Look for Baltimore to win. On Derby Day Saturday we have a Powerful analysis on the Run for the Roses. The NBA Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year, a 5* NHL Top play, the MLB Card and Platinum Supreme Premier League Total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Orioles. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports
SU:1-17-0
Team:2.61
Opp:5.72
Apr 16, 2004LinkFri2004awayTigersNate CornejoGuardiansCC Sabathia3-10-7L4.5O8-191-03-101708.59
Jul 02, 2004LinkFri2004awayRaysRob BellMarlinsCarl Pavano4-22W-2.0U14-81-04-21708.09
Oct 05, 2004LinkTue2004awayDodgersOdalis PerezCardinalsWoody Williams3-8-5L2.5O9-91-03-81558.59
Jun 17, 2008LinkTue2008awayAstrosBrandon BackeOriolesGarrett Olson5-6-1L1O8-120-05-6140109
Jul 28, 2008LinkMon2008awayRedsJohnny CuetoAstrosRoy Oswalt4-5-1L0.5O8-91-04-51358.59
Apr 23, 2010LinkFri2010awayPiratesPaul MaholmAstrosRoy Oswalt3-4-1L-0.5U4-71-13-41557.59
Apr 08, 2013LinkMon2013awayRaysJeremy HellicksonRangersAlexi Ogando4-5-1L0P7-81-14-514599
Apr 09, 2013LinkTue2013awayBlue JaysBrandon MorrowTigersAnibal Sanchez3-7-4L2O8-151-03-711589
Aug 30, 2013LinkFri2013awayCardinalsShelby MillerPiratesFrancisco Liriano0-5-5L-2U4-91-00-511579
Jul 18, 2014LinkFri2014awayAstrosScott FeldmanWhite SoxJose Quintana2-3-1L-3.5U3-70-12-31528.59
May 10, 2017LinkWed2017awayPadresLuis PerdomoRangersYu Darvish3-4-1L-1.5U10-81-03-41808.59
Aug 27, 2018LinkMon2018awayMetsNoah SyndergaardCubsJon Lester4-7-3L0.5O8-140-14-713210.59
May 03, 2019LinkFri2019awayMarinersYusei KikuchiGuardiansShane Bieber1-2-1L-5U8-40-01-214089
May 10, 2019LinkFri2019awayTigersTyson RossTwinsJake Odorizzi0-6-6L-3U3-71-00-620599
Jun 17, 2019LinkMon2019awayAstrosWade MileyRedsLuis Castillo2-3-1L-3.5U4-60-12-31108.59
Sep 10, 2020LinkThu2020awayTigersTarik SkubalCardinalsJack Flaherty2-12-10L8O5-120-02-1220067
Sep 21, 2020LinkMon2020awayMarlinsTrevor RichardsBravesHuascar Ynoa4-5-1L-0.5U9-80-04-51609.59
Jun 24, 2021LinkThu2021awayOriolesDean KremerBlue JaysAnthony Kay0-9-9L-2U7-101-00-9167119
May 07, 2022Linksat2022awayRoyalsCarlos HernandezOriolesJordan Lyles


----------



## golden contender (May 8, 2022)

The NHL Comp play for Mothers Day Sunday is on Tampa Bay at 7:00 eastern. Tampa applies to a nice system that has cashed the last 5 times playing on home favorites off a home favored loss if they allowed 4 or more goals and were off a prior road dog win and prior road dog loss. The lightning are 5-0 on Sundays and have won 20 of 26 off  a3+ goals home loss. The Leafs have lost 7 of 10 as a road dog. With the Lightning 17-0 in the playoffs when playing off a loss. We will back them here to even things up. Play on Tampa Bay. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU:5-0-0

DateDaySeasonTeamOppSiteRestP1P2P3FinalLineTotalSUmSUrOUrSavesSave Pctot

May 02, 2018Wed2017SharksKnightshome1&12-01-01-04-0-1475.54WU&&0

May 01, 2019Wed2018StarsBlueshome1&12-12-00-14-2-1185.02WO&&0

May 02, 2019Thu2018AvalancheSharkshome1&10-01-02-03-0-1256.03WU&&0

May 17, 2019Fri2018BluesSharkshome1&12-00-00-12-1-1385.51WU&&0

Jun 03, 2019Mon2018BluesBruinshome1&12-10-12-04-2-1085.52WO&&0

May 08, 2022Sun2021LightningMaple Leafshome1&1-----120.07.5


----------



## golden contender (May 10, 2022)

*Tuesday Top play card has the NHL Round 1 Game Of The Year with a Perfect System and a Powerful MLB Card led by a 5* MLB Blowout. In the NBA We have Our Highest rated Round 2 Total with a Perfect Game 5 totals system*. Soccer Comp Play below.

The Soccer Comp Play in English Premier League is on Liverpool -1 on the Asian Handicap. The Reds should get the multiple goal win here as they have won 7 of 9 in the series and are one of the Top teams in the world right now. They were tied at home 1-1 last out which snapped a 6 fixture win streak. Even with the 3-1 road win last match day it will be hard for Aston Villa to compete here as they have had their struggles through the campaign. Look for Liverpool to coast here. On Tuesday we have a huge card with the NBA 2nd Round TOTAL of the Year, the NHL Round 1 Play of the Year and an MLB Power Cared led by a 5* Diamond Cutter. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we have one of our Best cards on the season going tonight. For the Soccer Play. Go with Liverpool -1 on the Asian Handicap. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 12, 2022)

Thursday card has a 4 game NHL Quad pack with four Game 6 Round 1 Historical Systems, The 100% National League Game of the Month and our NBA Round 2 Playoff Game Of The Year. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Oakland at 1:10 eastern. Oakland has controlled the series winning 20 of 27 here in Detroit and they fit a nice dog system here that pertains to last nights Blowout shutout win. Oakland is 10-2 on Thursdays. Detroit is 1-5 vs a pitcher with a 1.30 or higher Whip, 1-6 at home and 6-22 in this totals range. Kapellian for Oakland was solid in his 2nd start and should pitch better than Brieske. Look for Oakland to take the finale. On Thursday Rob has a huge card up with 4 NHL Plays All from Round 1 Game 6 specific systems, the National League Game Of The Month and the NBA Round 2 Playoff Game Of The Year.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now and cash out on Thursday. For the Comp Play. Go with Oakland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 14, 2022)

Massive Saturday Card led by 100$ NHL 2X Perfect Playoff Historical System, an MLB Executive Level TIER 1 along with a 5* MLB Blowout and the MLS Platinum Supreme Soccer Total. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the Seattle at NY. Mets game at 7:10 eastern. Expect another well pitched game here as the Mets send out C. Bassitt and his 2.45 Era against Seattle J. Kirby who solid in his seasonal debut last out going 6 scoreless.  The Mariners are one of the worst teams in the Majors in scoring efficiency in regards to runs per hits. The Mets are 6 of 7 under vs a losing team and 8 of 10 on Saturdays. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Saturday Rob has a Tremendous card led by an Executive Level TIER 1 MLB Our highest rated play along with a 5* Diamond Cutter, the MLS Platinum Supreme Total and a Rare 6* 2X Perfect NHL Historical System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now and cash out all day and night. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Under in the Seattle at NYM Game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 15, 2022)

*Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year headlining along with MLB and NBA Round 1 Top Level Total.* Early Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play in early action is on Atlanta. The Braves have won 13 of 18 in game 3 of a series and the Padres are in a 1-7 road dog system pertaining to team that scored 5 or more runs and had 4 or less hits, The Padres have dropped 4 of 5 vs a righty, 21 of 20 in a game 3 of a series and 21 of 28 as a road dog. Musgrove has been solid this year. However he is 0-2 here in Atlanta and was tagged for 6 runs in 4 innings in his last start here. Wright for the Braves beat the Padres last month striking out 9 in 5 innings. He has won 3 of 4 at home. Look for the Braves to take the finale. On Sunday another huge card is up with 2 BIG NBA Plays and the NHL Eastern Conference Playoff Game Of The Year along with a Powerful MLB Card and our Exclusive Game 7 NBA Plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and end the week big. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Atlanta. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 17, 2022)

Tuesday Triple pack has a Super Rare 7* in the NHL, a 6* In MLB Action and the NBA Game of the Month all headlining a Powerful Card overall. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 3:10 eastern. The Mets are 11-1 off a loss and 8-0 off a home loss dating to last year. They have won 9 straight on Tuesdays and 7 of 9 vs a winning team. To tie in a nice system from the MLB Database. Home favs off a home loss are hitting over 80% long term vs a team that scored 10 or more in a home dog win like the Cards. St. Louis has lost 5 of 7 vs a righty and it appears they will have Ex Met Matz going in the opener and he has an elevated 6.40 Era on the year and it looks like He will oppose T. Walker who was solid last out and has a 3.00 Era. Look for the Mets to take the opener here today. On Tuesday Rob has just his 2nd 7* this Year in the NHL Headlining as well as a 6* in MLB with a 15-0 System and the NBA Game Of The Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we have a Huge card up. For the MLB Comp Play. Make it the Mets. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 19, 2022)

Thursday card has a Top Level NHL Platinum Supreme Totals Play and a 5* Undefeated NBA Playoff Power System Play. NHL Comp Play below.

The NHL Playoff Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 7:00 eastern. Tampa fits the powerful system below that plays on playoff road dogs off a road dog win, a prior road dog win and a Win three back if they scored 4 or more goals last out and the total is more than 5. Tampa is 25-5 in conference Semi finals and 12-3 as a playoff Dog. Florida had trouble after scoring the opening goal and it will be interesting to see if they can bounce back. That said the system that goes back to 2--7 is solid and shows how well dogs have fared in this situation so we will back Tampa here. On Thursday a Powerful card is up with an NHL Platinum Supreme Total and an NBA 5* Perfect System Playoff Power Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out tonight.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU:6-0-0
DateDaySeasonTeamOppSiteRestP1P2P3FinalLineTotalSUmSUrOUrSavesSave Pctot
May 12, 2007Sat2006SenatorsSabresaway1&11-22-00-14-31425.51WO&&1
Apr 18, 2009Sat2008RangersCapitalsaway2&21-00-00-01-01855.51WU&&0
May 01, 2011Sun2010LightningCapitalsaway1&11-00-11-13-21805.51WU&&1
May 13, 2018Sun2017CapitalsLightningaway1&11-23-02-06-21756.04WO&&0
Aug 14, 2020Fri2019CanucksBluesaway1&11-01-11-24-31255.51WO&&1
Jun 04, 2021Fri2020CanadiensJetsaway1&10-01-00-01-0-104
May 19, 2022Thu2021LightningPanthersaway1&1-


----------



## golden contender (May 22, 2022)

*Sunday Card up with the NHL West Conf. GAME Of The YEAR and a  Highest Rated 6* Perfect System NBA and in MLB Our ESPN Total of the Month.* Comp play below.

The MLB is on the NY. Mets at 3:10 eastern. The Mets lost the 2nd half of the double header last night and are on a powerful 12-1 run off a loss. They have T. WalKer going and he has won his last 2 starts at Coors and he takes on Gomber who has allowed 8 runs in his last 2 starts spanning 11 innings. The Mets fit a last game of a series system and we will back them to take the rubber game.  Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (May 23, 2022)

Monday card has the NBA Round 3 Game of the Year backed with a 100% Playoff System and a perfect angle. In the NHL there is a Game 4 Historical system from the NHL Playoff Database that is undefeated and in Bases the lead play is a Powerful 5*. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play for Monday is on the Chicago Cubs at 6:40 eastern. The Cubs have won 16 of 21 vs a .400 or less team, 9 of 13 as a road favorite and 5 straight on Mondays. The Reds are in a negative league wide system that has seen home dogs lose 13 of 15 times if they are off a road dog win at +190 or higher and are taking on a team off a home win like the Cubs. The Reds have lost 9 of 10 vs a lefty and 5 of 7 after allowing 2 or less runs.. Smyly goes for the Cubs and his 3.97 Era is not great but his opponent Gutierrez is pitching to an 8.67 Era and he has been hit hard of late. Look for the Cubs to take the opener. On Monday our NBA Round 3 Playoff Game of the Year headlines with a perfect system. In Hockey we have a Game 4 Perfect System Top play and headlining the MLB Card is top 5* Side also with a perfect System from the database. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we start the week big. For the MLB Comp pay. Go with Chicago. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU: 3-12-0 
Sep 07, 2004 Link Tue 2004 home Rockies Jamey Wright Giants Jason Schmidt 8-7 1 W 4.5 O 7-13 0-0 8-7 170 10.5 9
Apr 20, 2005 Link Wed 2005 home Rays John Webb Rangers Ryan Drese 10-12 -2 L 11.5 O 15-11 2-0 10-12 125 10.5 9
Apr 16, 2007 Link Mon 2007 home Nationals Matt Chico Braves Chuck James 5-1 4 W -3 U 9-5 1-0 5-1 170 9 9
May 11, 2007 Link Fri 2007 home Rangers Vicente Padilla Angels John Lackey 3-6 -3 L 0 P 5-9 1-0 3-6 115 9 9
Aug 17, 2007 Link Fri 2007 home Rays Edwin Jackson Guardians Paul Byrd 1-2 -1 L -7 U 11-12 0-1 1-2 115 10 9
Aug 03, 2009 Link Mon 2009 home Astros Mike Hampton Giants Matt Cain 4-3 1 W -1 U 8-11 1-1 4-3 120 8 9
Oct 07, 2012 Link Sun 2012 home Orioles Jason Hammel Yankees CC Sabathia 2-7 -5 L 1.5 O 8-10 1-1 2-7 142 7.5 9
Apr 27, 2018 Link Fri 2018 home Marlins Jose Urena Rockies Tyler Anderson 0-1 -1 L -7.0 U 6-7 0-0 0-1 117.0 8.0 9
Jul 20, 2018 Link Fri 2018 home Tigers Matthew Boyd Red Sox David Price 0-1 -1 L -8.0 U 5-6 1-0 0-1 175.0 9.0 9
Aug 21, 2018 Link Tue 2018 home Marlins Pablo Lopez Yankees Masahiro Tanaka 1-2 -1 L -4.5 U 7-9 0-1 1-2 190.0 7.5 10
Aug 30, 2018 Link Thu 2018 home White Sox Lucas Giolito Red Sox Rick Porcello 4-9 -5 L 4.5 O 10-9 1-0 4-9 185.0 8.5 9
Jul 28, 2020 Link Tue 2020 home Giants Jeff Samardzija Padres Zach Davies 3-5 -2 L -1.0 U 7-5 2-1 3-5 138 9.0 9
Aug 24, 2020 Link Mon 2020 home Tigers Casey Mize Cubs Alec Mills 3-9 -6 L 2.5 O 7-12 2-0 3-9 112 9.5 9
Jul 22, 2021 Link Thu 2021 home Guardians Cal Quantrill Rays Luis Patino 4-5 -1 L -0.5 U 5-10 1-1 4-5 121 9.5 10
Sep 06, 2021 Link Mon 2021 home Orioles Zac Lowther Royals Kris Bubic 2-3 -1 L -5.0 U 7-8 0-0 2-3 100 10.0 9

May 23, 2022 Link Mon 2022 home Reds Vladimir Gutierrez Cubs Drew Smyly


----------



## golden contender (May 24, 2022)

Tuesday card led by the 2022 NBA Playoff Perfect System TOTAL of the YEAR, an MLB 5* Diamond Cutter Blowout System that is 19-1 since 2004 and the Game 4 Perfect System side in the Late NHL. Monday card sweeps at 5-0 MLB Comp Play below.
The MLB Comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 6:40 eastern. The Rays are 4-0 off  a loss and 6-0 with a total that is 6.5 or less. They fit the Powerful system below that plays on home favorites off  a road favored loss despite scoring 5 or more runs and were off  a prior road favored win if tonights opponent was off a homer game. These teams are 9-1 long term. Florida has lost the last 4 here,6 of 7 vs a lefty, 7 of 8 vs a team that scored 5 or more runs and 10 of 11 in games where the total is 6.5 or less. McClanahan has won 4 of his last 5 and has been solid. The only thing keeping this play from getting a high nit rating is Pablo Lopez who is pitching to a 1.87 Era. However look for Tampa to win this one late. On Tuesday the 2022 NBA Playoff Total of the Year headlines from a Huge Never Lost totals system. We also have a 5* MLB Diamond cutter Blowout System and another Powerful NHL System play in late game 4 action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Take Tampa Bay. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports
SU:9-1-0
Apr 26, 2004LinkMon2004homePadresJake PeavyNationalsLivan Hernandez3-21W-2.0U8-81-03-2-1657.09
Jun 26, 2006LinkMon2006homeAngelsJohn LackeyRockiesJason Jennings5-41W1O8-51-05-4-16089
Sep 07, 2009LinkMon2009homeYankeesCC SabathiaRaysMatt Garza4-13W-4U7-30-24-1-18599
Sep 11, 2009LinkFri2009homePhilliesCole HamelsMetsNelson Figueroa4-22W-2.5U12-91-04-2-2508.59
Aug 13, 2012LinkMon2012homeYankeesDavid PhelpsRangersRyan Dempster8-26W0.5O10-80-08-2-1149.59
Aug 31, 2012LinkFri2012homeBrewersMark RogersPiratesJeff Karstens9-36W4.0O15-90-19-3-1308.09
Apr 19, 2013LinkFri2013homeRaysAlex CobbAthleticsBrett Anderson8-35W3.5O10-110-18-3-1157.59
Sep 19, 2016LinkMon2016homeDodgersClayton KershawGiantsMadison Bumgarner2-11W-2.5U6-31-02-1-1815.59
Jul 19, 2019LinkFri2019homeDodgersHyun Jin RyuMarlinsZac Gallen2-11W-4.5U6-42-12-1-3357.59
Aug 15, 2019LinkThu2019homeDiamondbacksAlex YoungGiantsDereck Rodriguez0-7-7L-2.5U3-130-00-7-1609.59
May 24, 2022LinkTue2022homeRaysShane McClanahanMarlinsPablo Lopez


----------



## golden contender (May 25, 2022)

Hump Day Card has a TOP MLB Platinum Supreme Move, a Double Perfect NBA Side, top Total cashed big in NBA Last night and another NHL Historical system. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp Play for Wednesday is on the Cincy Reds at 6:40 eastern. The Reds are 6-2 at home vs a team under .500 on the road  and have Castillo going. The Cubs fit a play against system for road dogs that are off a road win scoring 10 or more runs and a prior road favored win scoring 6 or more runs. These road teams lose 75% of the time long term. Hendricks has lost 4 of 5 here and has a 4.89 era. Look for the Reds to take this one. On Wednesday Rob brings the Bang with a TOP MLB Platinum Supreme move, an NHL Historical System play and after last nights Top Totals Winner in the NBA We have the 2X Perfect Game 5 Side. See us on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the Comp Play. Take Cincy. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (May 27, 2022)

*Friday card has a Rare MLB Executive LEVEL TIER 1 Play, an NBA Platinum Supreme Play and the N.L. Total of the Month.* NHL Play below.

The NHL play for Friday is on St. Louis at 8:00 eastern. We will take a shot with the Blues here tonight as they cashed for us as a big road dog on Wednesday. Now tonight they will look to even up the series at home. We note that road teams that have won game 1 and lost game 2 at home while winning games 3 and 4 on the road followed by a game 5 home loss are just 1-4 in game 6 in round 2 historically. Also of note is that playoff road favorites off a home favored loss at -220 o r more are under .500 if they were off a prior road favored win. Look for St. Louis to play hard and get a break through win at home. On Friday Rob Storms into Memorial Day weekend with an Executive Level TIER 1 in MLB Action along with his 100% N.L. Total of the Month and an NBA Platinum Supreme move. Rob cashed out in NBA and MLB Last night. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we get the weekend off fast. For the NHL Ply. Go with St. Louis at +150. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Leading WLWWL @ HHVVH:*
Considering win order; considering site order: The _team leading WLWWL with site order HHVVH (Colorado)_ has the following best-of-7 playoff series and games record through the 2022 NBA Quarterfinals and NHL Preliminary rounds:
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 21-4 (.840)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 6-2 (.750)
series record, NHL only, all rounds: 15-3 (.833)
series record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round: 4-1 (.800)
Game 6 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 11-14 (.440)
Game 6 record, all best-of-7 sports, Quarterfinals round: 1-7 (.125)
Game 6 record, NHL only, all rounds: 8-10 (.444)
Game 6 record, NHL only, Quarterfinals round:* 1-4 (.200) Colorado*


----------



## golden contender (May 29, 2022)

*Sunday card has the NBA 100% Eastern Conf. PLAYOFF Game of the Year backed with an Undefeated Historical system. Headlining the MLB Card is the 100% ESPN Total of the Month.* MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp platy is on Minnesota at 2:10 eastern. The Twins will look to get the finale here and they fit a powerful game 4 of a series system that pertains to divisional home favorites off a home favored loss. The Twins are 5-0 on Sundays and 14-3 as a home favorite. KC has lost 19 of 26 off a win and 6 of 8 on Sundays. KC has lost 23 of 30 vs a team that allowed 5 or more runs. Greinke goes for the Royals and he is 0-3 with a 4.53 Era. Gray for the Twins has been solid. They have won his last 4 starts and he has a 2.60 Era. Look for the Twins to win. On Sunday the Highest Rated NBA Eastern Conference Playoff Game of the Year headlines in Game 7 action with a huge historical system. A powerful MLB Card is also up along with the ESPN Total of the Month from a Perfect totals system. Both Top plays cashed out on Saturday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on Facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Make it Minnesota. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (May 30, 2022)

The Memorial Day Comp Play is on Houston at 4:10 eastern. The Astros fit a powerful divisional system that pertains to road favorites off a road favored win vs an opponent like Oakland that is off a home dog win and scored more than 5 runs. In fact the Astos are 6-1 vs a team that just scored 5 or more runs and they have won 20 of 26 as a favorite. Oakland is 7-19 as a home dog and 7-17 vs divisional teams. Valdez is pitching for the Astros and has a solid 2.83 Era and they have won his last 4 starts. Blackburn has allowed 7 runs in 7 innings in 2 starts vs the Astros. Look for Houston to take the opener. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 1, 2022)

Hump Day MLB 100% Highest Rated Blowout System Wins by average 4 runs. NHL in a Big run. Tonight a Double System Dominator in Game 1. Afternoon Soccer and The French Open Semifinals play in Tennis. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Under 7.5 runs in the Minnesota at Detroit game at 7:10 eastern, The game applies to the powerful 78% totals system below which pertains to home dogs off a home dog win scoring 4 or less runs and a Prior home dog loss scoring 3 or less if the opponent, the Twins in this case scored 1 or no runs on less than 4 hits. The Twins have gone under 4 of 5 vs a lefty and have Ober going and he has a solid Era and has allowed 1 or less earned run in 4 of his last 5 starts. Skubal for the Tigers has a 2.44 Era and in his last 3 home starts has allowed just 3 earned runs spanning 19 innings. Detroit has gone under in 7 of 9 a home vs a righty. Look for this game to stay under. On Wednesday a powerful card is up with a 6* MLB Blowout from a Perfect system winning by over 4 runs on average. We also have the Double system NHL Game 1 Power System Play as well as Afternoon Soccer and the Ladies Semifinal at the French Open in tennis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the Hump day play. Go under in the Twins at Tigers game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

O/U:    2-9-0 



Jul 10, 2005    recap    Sun    2005    home    Giants    Noah Lowry-L    Cardinals    Jeff Suppan-R    3-4    -1    L    -2.0    U    13-10    1-0    1-3    145.0    9.0    9

Jul 22, 2007    recap    Sun    2007    home    Nationals    Tim Redding-R    Rockies    Josh Fogg-R    3-0    3    W    -6.0    U    6-7    0-0    3-0    110.0    9.0    9

Apr 03, 2014    recap    Thu    2014    home    Reds    Homer Bailey-R    Cardinals    Lance Lynn-R    6-7    -1    L    5.5    O    10-11    0-1    3-4    -110.0    7.5    9

Apr 25, 2015    recap    Sat    2015    home    Phillies    David Buchanan-R    Braves    Shelby Miller-R    2-5    -3    L    -0.5    U    6-9    0-1    2-3    105.0    7.5    9

May 31, 2016    recap    Tue    2016    home    Mets    Steven Matz-L    White Sox    Mat Latos-R    4-6    -2    L    2.5    O    8-9    2-2    4-2    -175.0    7.5    9

Aug 02, 2017    recap    Wed    2017    home    Padres    Luis Perdomo-R    Twins    Ervin Santana-R    2-5    -3    L    -1.5    U    4-7    1-0    0-4    -105.0    8.5    9

Jun 28, 2018    recap    Thu    2018    home    Phillies    Aaron Nola-R    Nationals    Tanner Roark-R    4-3    1    W    -1.0    U    9-7    0-1    3-1    -130.0    8.0    9

Aug 25, 2018    recap    Sat    2018    home    Marlins    Wei Yin Chen-L    Braves    Anibal Sanchez-R    3-1    2    W    -3.5    U    6-9    1-0    3-0    155.0    7.5    9

Sep 15, 2018    recap    Sat    2018    home    Giants    Madison Bumgarner-L    Rockies    German Marquez-R    3-0    3    W    -4.0    U    8-7    1-0    3-0    125.0    7.0    9

Sep 22, 2018    recap    Sat    2018    home    Marlins    Jose Urena-R    Reds    Anthony DeSclafani-R    5-1    4    W    -1.5    U    7-6    0-2    5-0    100.0    7.5    9

Apr 12, 2019    recap    Fri    2019    home    Giants    Drew Pomeranz-L    Rockies    Chad Bettis-R    3-2    1    W    -3.0    U    8-11    2-0    1-2    -140.0    8.0    10



Jun 01, 2022    recap    Wed    2022    home    Tigers    Tarik Skubal-L    Twins    Bailey Ober-R                                    100.0    7.5


----------



## golden contender (Jun 2, 2022)

Thursday card has the 2022 100% NBA Playoff Game of the Year backed with a 14-0 and 26-2 system, there is a big 5* 13-0 MLB Totals System, the 2X System NHL Play and afternoon soccer. Wednesday card sweeps going 4-0. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on Atlanta  at  8:40 eastern. The Braves are 6-0 vs a lefty and 5-0 vs a pitcher with a WHIP that is 1.30 or higher. They will face Gomber for Colorado who has a 2-5 record with a 5.57 Era tonight and we like Anderson for the Braves to out pitch him tonight. Colorado is 0-8 off a win and 1-8 in game 1 of a series. Colorado also applies a to a 132-312 play against system and we also note that home dogs off a home favored win scoring 13 or more runs are 0-6 vs a team like the Braves who are off a road favored win. Look for Atlanta to take the opener. On Thursday we are coming off a 4-0 sweep and have the 2022 NBA Playoff Game of the Year with 26-2 and 14-0 systems. We also have a 5* 13-0 MLB Totals system and a double system NHL Playoff selection along with a powerful Afternoon Soccer total. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Braves. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 4, 2022)

Saturday card has an Executive LEVEL TIER 1 in MLB, a 5* NHL Top Undefeated totals system, Nations League Soccer and another MLB Top Prop. MLB Comp Play below.
The MLB Como Play is on the Chicago Cubs in game 1 of The Double header today. The Cubs fit the powerful system that plays on divisional home dogs off a home favored loss if they scored more than 4 runs and less than 8 runs prior vs an opponent off a road win that had 10+ hits and the line is less than 145 in game 2 or later of a series. Quite technical yet very effective going 21-9 since 2004. Swarmer goes for the Cubs and he allowed just 1 earned run through 6 against Milwaukee in his debut and should be formidable here at home today. This swill larglely be a bullpen day for the Cards who are  just 2-6 vs a starter with a WHIP of less than 1.15. Look for the Cubs to take this one.  On Saturday a Massive Card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 in MLB, A massive 5* NHL Undefeated Totals System even stronger than last nights NHL Totals winner and Nations league Soccer. We also have another MLB Top Prop.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue  to cash. For the Comp play., Go with the Cubs.Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports
SU: 21-9
Apr 13, 2004 recap Tue 2004 home Cardinals Jeff Suppan-R Astros Roger Clemens-R 3-5 -2 L -1.5 U 5-10 0-0 0-4 120.0 9.5 9
Jul 27, 2004 recap Tue 2004 home Rockies Aaron Cook-R Dodgers Odalis Perez-L 7-2 5 W -4.0 U 15-9 0-0 7-0 105.0 13.0 9
Apr 16, 2005 recap Sat 2005 home Rockies Joe Kennedy-L Giants Jason Schmidt-R 5-4 1 W -2.0 U 10-11 0-0 3-1 140.0 11.0 9
Jul 03, 2005 recap Sun 2005 home Mariners Jamie Moyer-L Rangers Kenny Rogers-L 2-1 1 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 1-1 110.0 9.0 9
Sep 20, 2005 recap Tue 2005 home Rockies Jamey Wright-R Padres Woody Williams-R 20-1 19 W 9.5 O 23-6 0-2 19-0 105.0 11.5 9
Sep 24, 2005 recap Sat 2005 home Rockies Sun Woo Kim-R Giants Noah Lowry-L 6-0 6 W -5.5 U 9-3 0-1 6-0 110.0 11.5 9
Apr 18, 2006 recap Tue 2006 home Diamondbacks Russ Ortiz-R Giants Matt Morris-R 7-4 3 W 1.5 O 13-6 0-0 4-1 120.0 9.5 9
Apr 25, 2007 recap Wed 2007 home Diamondbacks Brandon Webb-R Padres Jake Peavy-R 3-2 1 W -2.5 U 4-7 0-0 1-2 105.0 7.5 9
May 28, 2007 recap Mon 2007 home Reds Kyle Lohse-R Pirates Ian Snell-R 4-0 4 W -5.5 U 7-6 0-0 4-0 105.0 9.5 9
Aug 29, 2007 recap Wed 2007 home Orioles Steve Trachsel-R Rays James Shields-R 4-5 -1 L -0.5 U 11-12 2-0 3-1 115.0 9.5 10
Jul 31, 2008 recap Thu 2008 home Guardians Fausto Carmona-R Tigers Justin Verlander-R 9-4 5 W 4.0 O 8-6 3-2 5-1 130.0 9.0 9
Apr 11, 2009 recap Sat 2009 home White Sox Bartolo Colon-R Twins Francisco Liriano-L 8-0 8 W -0.5 U 10-6 0-0 8-0 110.0 8.5 9
Apr 26, 2009 recap Sun 2009 home Astros Russ Ortiz-R Brewers Manny Parra-L 3-2 1 W -5.5 U 7-7 1-2 1-1 110.0 10.5 9
May 20, 2009 recap Wed 2009 home Mariners Chris Jakubauskas-R Angels Ervin Santana-R 1-0 1 W -8.0 U 5-3 0-1 1-0 130.0 9.0 9
Jun 06, 2010 recap Sun 2010 home Astros Brett Myers-R Cubs Randy Wells-R 6-3 3 W 1.0 O 9-12 0-0 4-0 105.0 8.0 9
Sep 04, 2010 recap Sat 2010 home Royals Bruce Chen-L Tigers Rick Porcello-R 4-6 -2 L 1.0 O 9-11 1-0 0-3 105.0 9.0 9
Jun 16, 2011 recap Thu 2011 home Cubs Matt Garza-R Brewers Zack Greinke-R 12-7 5 W 11.0 O 14-10 0-2 7-2 115.0 8.0 9
Apr 15, 2012 recap Sun 2012 home Royals Luis Mendoza-R Guardians Ubaldo Jimenez-R 7-13 -6 L 11.5 O 13-15 1-0 3-8 102.0 8.5 9
Jul 20, 2013 recap Sat 2013 home Mets Zack Wheeler-R Phillies Cole Hamels-L 5-4 1 W 1.0 O 9-10 1-0 3-1 120.0 8.0 9
Sep 13, 2014 recap Sat 2014 home Diamondbacks Chase Anderson-R Padres Tyson Ross-R 10-4 6 W 6.5 O 11-8 0-2 6-0 102.0 7.5 9
Apr 22, 2015 recap Wed 2015 home Brewers Jimmy Nelson-R Reds Johnny Cueto-R 1-2 -1 L -4.0 U 5-4 0-0 0-1 115.0 7.0 9
Jul 04, 2015 recap Sat 2015 home Athletics Kendall Graveman-R Mariners Felix Hernandez-R 2-0 2 W -4.5 U 10-6 0-0 2-0 118.0 6.5 9
Sep 05, 2015 recap Sat 2015 home Athletics Jesse Chavez-R Mariners Felix Hernandez-R 3-8 -5 L 3.5 O 7-14 0-0 0-6 120.0 7.5 9
Sep 06, 2015 recap Sun 2015 home Reds Michael Lorenzen-R Brewers Jimmy Nelson-R 6-3 3 W 0.5 O 12-9 0-2 5-0 105.0 8.5 9
May 08, 2016 recap Sun 2016 home Reds John Lamb-L Brewers Junior Guerra-R 4-5 -1 L 0.5 O 6-7 0-0 3-1 110.0 8.5 9
Apr 14, 2017 recap Fri 2017 home Marlins Edinson Volquez-R Mets Noah Syndergaard-R 3-2 1 W -2.5 U 10-7 0-1 1-1 141.0 7.5 9
May 30, 2017 recap Tue 2017 home Royals Eric Skoglund-L Tigers Justin Verlander-R 1-0 1 W -8.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-0 122.0 9.0 9
Aug 22, 2017 recap Tue 2017 home Phillies Nick Pivetta-R Marlins Jose Urena-R 4-7 -3 L 1.0 O 8-13 1-0 0-6 107.0 10.0 9
Apr 03, 2021 recap Sat 2021 home Athletics Cole Irvin-L Astros Lance McCullers Jr-R 1-9 -8 L 1.0 O 3-13 0-1 0-8 127.0 9.0 9
May 08, 2022 recap Sun 2022 home Phillies Kyle Gibson-R Mets Max Scherzer-R 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 11-6 0-1 3-0 135.0 7.0 9
Jun 04, 2022 recap Sat 2022 home Cubs Matt Swarmer-R Cardinals 105.0 9.5


----------



## golden contender (Jun 5, 2022)

Sunday card is loaded with the NBA Finals Total of the Year, a Top rated 6* in the NHL, And our First Half run line game of the year. MLB Comp play below.
The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on Cleveland at 1:10 eastern. The system we are using in this game plays against certain home dogs like Baltimore that are off a home win and scored 5 or more runs on 4 or less hits. These teams are just 3-15 since 2011. Cleveland is 4-1 vs a losing team, 6 of 8 as a road favorite and 20-8 here in Baltimore. The Orioles are 23-60 long term after scoring 5 or more runs and have dropped 19 of 26 on Sundays. We back Pleasac and Cleveland her today. On Sunday we have our First Half Run line game of the year going and its backed with an incredible and included 54-1 system. We also have the NBA Finals Total of the year and a 6* in NHL Action from a Perfect system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to  Jump on now as we end the week big. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Cleveland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports
SU: 3-15 ( Plays against Baltimore)
Jun 04, 2011 recap Sat 2011 home Mariners Doug Fister-R Rays Jeremy Hellickson-R 2-3 -1 L -1.5 U 4-7 1-0 0-3 126.0 6.5 9
Aug 07, 2011 recap Sun 2011 home Orioles Alfredo Simon-R Blue Jays Ricky Romero-L 2-7 -5 L 0.5 O 5-13 1-0 0-5 130.0 8.5 9
May 24, 2012 recap Thu 2012 home Mariners Jason Vargas-L Angels Dan Haren-R 0-3 -3 L -3.5 U 4-7 1-0 0-3 110.0 6.5 9
Apr 30, 2014 recap Wed 2014 home Twins Kyle Gibson-R Dodgers Zack Greinke-R 4-6 -2 L 2.5 O 12-12 1-0 1-5 150.0 7.5 9
Aug 17, 2014 recap Sun 2014 home Mets Rafael Montero-R Cubs Jake Arrieta-R 1-2 -1 L -4.0 U 4-7 0-1 0-1 107.0 7.0 9
May 22, 2016 recap Sun 2016 home Twins Phil Hughes-R Blue Jays Marcus Stroman-R 1-3 -2 L -5.0 U 3-9 1-0 0-3 155.0 9.0 9
Sep 21, 2016 recap Wed 2016 home Padres Luis Perdomo-R Diamondbacks Zack Greinke-R 2-3 -1 L -2.5 U 4-5 0-0 1-1 117.0 7.5 9
Sep 19, 2017 recap Tue 2017 home Reds Jackson Stephens-R Cardinals Jack Flaherty-R 7-8 -1 L 5.5 O 8-8 1-0 4-2 100.0 9.5 10
Mar 30, 2018 recap Fri 2018 home Rays Blake Snell-L Red Sox David Price-L 0-1 -1 L -6.5 U 4-7 0-0 0-1 145.0 7.5 9
Jul 23, 2018 recap Mon 2018 home Royals Heath Fillmyer-R Tigers Francisco Liriano-L 4-5 -1 L -0.5 U 13-10 0-0 3-1 100.0 9.5 9
Aug 11, 2018 recap Sat 2018 home Tigers Francisco Liriano-L Twins Kyle Gibson-R 3-4 -1 L -1.5 U 9-9 0-0 1-3 125.0 8.5 9
Oct 08, 2018 recap Mon 2018 home Braves Mike Foltynewicz-R Dodgers Rich Hill-L 2-6 -4 L 0.0 P 6-8 0-1 1-4 135.0 8.0 9
Sep 12, 2019 recap Thu 2019 home Mariners Justin Dunn-R Reds Tyler Mahle-R 5-11 -6 L 7.0 O 11-11 0-0 3-6 105.0 9.0 9
Jul 30, 2020 recap Thu 2020 home Tigers Ivan Nova-R Royals Brady Singer-R 3-5 -2 L -2.0 U 8-13 1-0 0-3 125.0 10.0 9
Aug 10, 2020 recap Mon 2020 home Red Sox Ryan Brasier-R Rays Ryan Yarbrough-L 7-8 -1 L 5.5 O 12-16 1-0 3-3 116.0 9.5 9
May 06, 2021 recap Thu 2021 home Phillies Zack Wheeler-R Brewers Brandon Woodruff-R 2-0 2 W -4.5 U 4-3 0-0 2-0 105.0 6.5 9
May 08, 2021 recap Sat 2021 home Giants Kevin Gausman-R Padres Joe Musgrove-R 7-1 6 W 1.0 O 11-6 1-1 6-0 117.0 7.0 9
Apr 27, 2022 recap Wed 2022 home Diamondbacks Zac Gallen-R Dodgers Julio Urias-L 3-1 2 W -4.0 U 2-5 0-2 2-0 160.0 8.0
Jun 05, 2022 recap Sun 2022 home Orioles None-None Guardians Zach Plesac-R 102.0 9.0


----------



## golden contender (Jun 7, 2022)

On Tuesday we have our Only top rated NHL 7* Total for this season which is as high as we go. The Play has a rare 100% Totals system that is perfect since 2004. We also have the MLB Game of the Week and a 5* WNBA Play. The MLB Comp play below is rated at 4* and has a 16-0 system.

The MLB Comp play is on the Cincinnati Reds at 6:40 eastern. The Reds fit the impressive 16-0 database system below that plays on home favorites off a home favored win where they scored 7 or more runs and had 10 or more hits vs an opponent that was shutout on less than 4 hits in a non division game. The Reds destroyed the diamondbacks last night and have Ashcraft going and he has been solid with a 1.53 Era allowing just 1 run in 13 innings over his last 2 starts. Gilbert for Arizona has allowed 8 runs in 15 road innings thus far. Arizona has lost 4 of 5 vs Rights and also vs N.L. Central teams. The Reds have won  4 of 5 at home vs a lefty. Look for the Reds to take this one. On Tuesday rare 7* NHL Perfect System totals plays headlines along with our MLB Card and a 5* WNBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB play. Go with Cincy. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU:    16-0 

May 11, 2005    recap    Wed    2005    home    Cubs    Mark Prior-R    Mets    Victor Zambrano-R    4-3    1    W    0.5    O    5-6    2-0    1-2    -185.0    6.5    10

Aug 30, 2008    recap    Sat    2008    home    Red Sox    Mike Bowden-R    White Sox    Mark Buehrle-L    8-2    6    W    0.0    P    15-9    0-0    6-0    -120.0    10.0    9

Oct 19, 2009    recap    Mon    2009    home    Phillies    Joe Blanton-R    Dodgers    Randy Wolf-L    5-4    1    W    0.5    O    5-8    1-0    2-2    -120.0    8.5    9

Aug 21, 2010    recap    Sat    2010    home    Marlins    Christopher Volstad-R    Astros    Wandy Rodriguez-L    6-3    3    W    1.0    O    9-8    0-3    4-2    -130.0    8.0    9

May 21, 2013    recap    Tue    2013    home    Giants    Matt Cain-R    Nationals    Stephen Strasburg-R    4-2    2    W    -0.5    U    10-5    0-0    2-2    -115.0    6.5    10

Jun 09, 2013    recap    Sun    2013    home    Nationals    Nathan Karns-R    Twins    Samuel Deduno-R    5-4    1    W    0.5    O    10-8    1-1    1-3    -125.0    8.5    9

Jul 28, 2013    recap    Sun    2013    home    Tigers    Rick Porcello-R    Phillies    Jonathan Pettibone-R    12-4    8    W    7.0    O    13-9    0-3    9-3    -228.0    9.0    9

May 10, 2014    recap    Sat    2014    home    Athletics    Sonny Gray-R    Nationals    Tanner Roark-R    4-3    1    W    0.0    P    7-6    1-2    1-3    -161.0    7.0    10

Jun 22, 2014    recap    Sun    2014    home    Rays    Erik Bedard-L    Astros    Dallas Keuchel-L    5-2    3    W    -0.5    U    9-7    0-1    3-1    -120.0    7.5    9

Sep 09, 2014    recap    Tue    2014    home    Blue Jays    Mark Buehrle-L    Cubs    Jake Arrieta-R    9-2    7    W    3.0    O    14-11    0-2    7-2    -141.0    8.0    9

Jun 16, 2015    recap    Tue    2015    home    Pirates    Charlie Morton-R    White Sox    Jose Quintana-L    3-0    3    W    -4.0    U    10-4    0-0    3-0    -153.0    7.0    9

Jul 31, 2015    recap    Fri    2015    home    Dodgers    Zack Greinke-R    Angels    Hector Santiago-L    5-3    2    W    2.0    O    10-6    0-0    4-0    -175.0    6.0    9

Aug 04, 2016    recap    Thu    2016    home    Rays    Drew Smyly-L    Royals    Ian Kennedy-R    3-2    1    W    -2.5    U    4-9    0-1    1-2    -140.0    7.5    9

Jun 12, 2021    recap    Sat    2021    home    Guardians    Triston Mckenzie-R    Mariners    Yusei Kikuchi-L    5-4    1    W    -0.5    U    8-8    0-2    1-4    -123.0    9.5    10

Jun 30, 2021    recap    Wed    2021    home    Rockies    Jon Gray-R    Pirates    Chad Kuhl-R    6-2    4    W    -3.0    U    12-5    0-1    4-2    -160.0    11.0    9

Jun 04, 2022    recap    Sat    2022    home    Yankees    Luis Severino-R    Tigers    Beau Brieske-R    3-0    3    W    -6.0    U    4-1    0-0    3-0    -360.0    9.0    9



Jun 07, 2022    recap    Tue    2022    home    Reds    Graham Ashcraft-R    Diamondbacks    Tyler Gilbert-L                                    -145.0    10.0


----------



## golden contender (Jun 9, 2022)

Thursday card has the NHL Playoff Total of the Month with a 100% Lead system, We also have an opening game Canadian Football league Play and an MLB Platinum Supreme. We swept the board for a 2nd straight night on Hump day. MLB Como play below.

The MLB Comp Play Play is on Milwaukee at 2:10 eastern. The Brewers fit a Perfect system dating to 2004 that plays on home favorites of 140 or more off 5 straight home favored losses if they scored less than 5 runs in their last game and their opponent scored 5 or more runs and the total today is less than 10. These teams win by an average 5-1 score. The Brewers are having trouble scoring. However today they face Z. Eflin for the Phis and Eflin has allowed 20 runs in 19 road innings and lost 9-1 in his last trip here. The Brewers have their stopper on the mound in C. Burnes and he has won 4 of his last 5 starts and Philly has never faced him before. Burnes is 3-1 in his career at home in June starts while Eflin has lost his last 5 road June starts. The Brewers are 5-0 of late on Thursdays. Look for that Losing steak to end today. Make it Milwaukee. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 11, 2022)

Saturday card has a rare 6* NHL Perfect totals system, the Belmont Stakes and a Powerful MLB Diamond Cutter System. MLB Afternoon Comp Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp Play is on the Under in the Oakland at Cleveland game at 4:10 eastern. This game applies to a solid under system that has hit 24 of 31 under since 2004 for home favorites in this range and a total of 8 or less off a home favored win scoring 3 or less and a prior home win scoring 7 or more vs a team that scored 2 or less runs. In the series 31 of 45 have stayed under here. Oakland has gone under 6 of 8 on the road vs a winning team, 20 of 27 in game 3 of a series. Cleveland has gone under the last 6 in game 3 of a series and 5 of 7 at home vs a right hander. Montas for Oakland has gone under in 5 of 6 and has allowed 2 or less in 5 straight starts. Plesac has pitched well allowing just 3 runs in 12 innings in his last 2 starts. Look for this game to stay under. On Saturday another powerful card is up and led by a rare 6* NHL Playoff totals system that is perfect since 2004. We also have another Powerful MLB Diamond Cutter and the Belmont Stakes analysis. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the MLB Totals Play go Under 8 Oakland vs Cleveland. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 13, 2022)

Massive Monday card has a 2x Perfect NBA Game 5 Historical System, a Perfect System MLB Total of the week and The Nations League Game of the Month. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp ply for Monday is on the Under in the Miami at Philadelphia game at  7:05 eastern. A solid pitching matchup here with Alcantara who has a 1.81 Era and has allowed just 3 earned runs in his last 48 innings, Her takes on Philly Ace A, Nola who has pitched under in 8 of 10 vs the Marlins. Philly has gone under 6 of 8 at home vs a team with a losing road record. From the database going back to 2004 we note that home favorites off  a home favored loss that scored less than 4 runs and allowed 13 or more runs are a perfect 6 of 6 to the under vs a team off a loss like Miami. Look for this game to play under. On Monday Rob has another strong card and is #1 overall the last 30+ days on Multiple leader boards. Tonight a 2X Perfect Game 5 NBA System and the MLB Total of the week headlines. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the MLB Como play look for the under in the Miami vs Philly Game.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 15, 2022)

Hump Day Card Features the 2022 NHL PLAYOFF GAME OF THE YEAR backed with a 15-0 Playoff Historical System and a Powerful MLB Platinum Supreme and another MLB TOP PROP. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on Atlanta at 7:05 eastern. The Braves are rolling and are 9-2 as a road favorite, 5-0 in game 3 of a series and 4-1 when Strider starts. Speaking of Strider he is killing it this year and has 57K/s in 38 innings and a solid 2.25 Era. Fedde for the Nationals has a 4.87 Era and has allowed 13 runs in his last 10 innings. He has lost 3 of 4 at home vs Atlanta. The Nats are 14-46 vs division teams and have dropped 31 of 42 at home vs a winning team as well as 20 of 26 here vs the Braves. Look for the Braves to get anther win/ On Wednesday we have our 2022 NHL Playoff Game Of The Year backed with a Powerful 15-0 Lead system and another MLB PLATINUM SUPREME Move as well as another Player MLB TOP Prop. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Braves. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 16, 2022)

*Thursday card has a Rare 6* NBA Finals Historical System that has Cashed 15 straight times. We also have a Powerful 33-8 Canadian Football League Totals System and Another TOP level MLB Play. WNBA* Comp Play below.

The WNBA Comp Play is on the Washington Mystics at 7:00 eastern. Washington has this one circled. They have home loss revenge for a 74-70 loss on June 3rd to NY as a 12 point favorite. Washington has covered 6 of 7 on the road. The Liberty have failed to cover 20 of 28 with 3+days rest and 25 of 34 vs a winning team. To tie in a database system we are playing against home dogs off a home dog loss if they allowed 84+ points and were off a previous road win. Look for Washington to serve up revenge tonight. On Thursday another Powerful card is up and led by a Rare 6* Top Rated NBA Finals Play backed with a 15-0 Database system. We also have a Powerful MLB Play and a 33-8 CFL Totals system, play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the WNBA Play. Go with Washington.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 18, 2022)

*Huge Saturday up with our 1ST Half MLB Game of the Year Tonight along with a MLS Platinum Supreme Soccer Total, the NHL Playoff Game of the Month and another MLB TOP PROP*. MLB Comp play below

On Saturday the MLB Power System Play is on Tampa Bay at 4:05 eastern. The Rays were shutout last night setting up a powerful system. We are playing on road favorites of 120 or more off a -145 or higher road favored loss where they were shutout and the opponent scored 2 or less runs. If the road favorite lost the game before the system is perfect since 2004. Tamps has won 22 of 26 vs Baltimore and they have Springs starting. He has allowed 2 or less runs in 9 of 10 appearances and has a 1.45 Era. Balty counters with Bradish who has an elevated 6.56 Era. Look for Tampa to even up the series. On Saturday the First Half MLB Game of the Year goes tonight with a 100% System dating to 2004, the NHL Game of the Month and an MLS Platinum Supreme Soccer totals as well as Another MLB TOP Prop.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on Twitter/facebook to Jump on now and cash out. For the MLB Comp play. Take Tampa. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jun 20, 2022)

Monday card has the 100% National League Game of the Month and our Highest Rated Stanley Cup Finals Play in game 3. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Over 9 runs in the Toronto at Chicago game at 8:10 eastern. Toronto rallied to beat the Yankees and have played over the last 4 after scoring 5+ runs,7 of 8 in game 1 of a series and 12 of 15 vs a righty. Chicago has gone over 6 of 7 vs A.L. East teams and 8 of 10 off a loss. From the database we note. Road favorites off a home dog win that scored 5+ runs are 87% to the over since 2004 if they lost 2 back at home and the opponent  tonight is off a road loss. Toronto has gone over the last 5 on the road with Berrios. Lynn for Chicago makes his 2nd start as he builds up are strength. His first start he allowed 10+ hits in 4 innings. Look for this game to play over the total. On Monday we open another big week with our 100% National League Game of the Month and our highest Rated NHL Cup Finals play in game 3 backed with a huge game 3 specific system.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Play Toronto and Chicago over the total. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 21, 2022)

The MLB Pitching Prop for Tuesday is on the OVER 6.6 K/s for S. Strider at 7:20 eastern. Strider has made 5 starts and has at least 7 strikeouts in 4 of those falling short with 5 in Colorado. Tonight he is at home against a SF team that struggled with Fried last night and wound up with 12 K/s overall on the night. Look for Strider to go over 6.5 here. Rob V.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 23, 2022)

Thursday card led by the 19-0 MLB Non Divisional Total of the Year and the Canadian Football League Game of the Week. WNBA Comp Play below.

The WNBA Comp play is on the Under in the Indiana at Dallas game at 8:00 eastern. The games fit a totals system that has cashed 8 straight times to the under for Home favorites like Dallas that are off a road favored loss and are taking on a team off a home dog win. These games have averaged 150 points since 2013.  Indiana has gone under 4 of 4 as a road dog, 7 of 9 with 3+ rest and 19 of 26 vs a team under .500. Dallas has gone under 5 of 6 vs a losing team and 11 of 14 vs East conference opponents. In the series 8 of the last 9 have stayed under. Look for this game to stay Under. On Thursday the 19-0 Non divisional Total of the Year headlines along with our Canadian Football League Game of the week with 2 powerful systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the WNBA Play. Play the Under in the Indians vs Dallas game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 26, 2022)

Sunday card has the Cup Finals 100% Play of the year in the NHL and a Powerful MLB Card with ESPN Sunday night Bases. We also have our 5* Soccer Game of the Month. MLB Comp play below.

On Sunday the MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees. From the MLB Database we note that Non Division home teams that were no hit as a home favorite vs an opponent that scored 4 or less runs are 4-0 going back to 2004. NY has won 3 of 4 off 2 losses. Houston has lost the last 4 vs a lefty. Cortes for NY is 3-0 at home with a 1.53 Era and 3-0 in day starts. Urquidy for the Astros has a 6.28 road Era. Look for the Yankees to take the finale. On Sunday we end another big week with our Cup Finals Play of the Year in the NHL,The Soccer Game of the Month and a Powerful MLB Card with the ESPN Sunday night Play. sSee us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/FB to Jump on now as we continue to cash in all sports. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Yankees. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jun 28, 2022)

Tuesday card has an Executive Level TIER 1 N.L. East Side and a 5* WNBA Power Play Headlining.

The MLB Comp play is on San Diego at 9:40 eastern,. SD fits a nice system here tonight. Home teams off a home win like Arizona scoring 11 or more runs are 2-9 vs an opponent off a home loss that scored 3 or more runs like the Padres. San Diego has won the last 6 in the series and they are 6-0 with rest, 11 o3 after scoring 5+ runs. Arizona is 0-5 vs an opponent that allowed 5 or more runs and 1-4 off a win. Manea goes for SD and his teams are 4-0 vs Arizona. Gallen goes for Diamondbacks and his teams are 0-4 vs SD. Look for the Padres to take the opener. On Tuesday Rob has his Signature Move an Executive Level TIER 1 Side in the N.L. East game tonight along with another TOP 5* in WNBA Action. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the free play. Go with the Padres. Rob V- Golden Contender Sport


----------



## golden contender (Jun 30, 2022)

Thursday card has the N.L. West Play of the Month a 5* WNBA headlining a big Card MLB Ranked #1 overall. Comp Play below.  

 On Thursday the MLB comp Play is on the Under in the NYY at Houston Astros game at 6:10 eastern. The game fits a solid totals system that plays under for road  favorites off a -200 or higher home favored win vs an opponent like Houston that are home off a road favored win if the total is more than 7. These games have stayed under 89% of the time. NY has gone under in 5 of 6 and 12 of 15 after scoring 5+ runs. Houston has gone under 8 of 9 on Thursdays and 25 of 34 after allowing 2 or less runs. Severino has been much better in night games and Garcia has been solid for Houston. Look for this game to stay under. On Thursday another Big card is up with the N.L. West Play of the Month, a 5* WNBA Play and more. MLB Now ranked #1 on multiple sites. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go Under NYY at Houston. Rob Vinciletti


----------



## golden contender (Jul 2, 2022)

*Saturday Card led by the N.L. West TOTAL Of The Year backed with a Perfect Totals system headlining a Powerful Bases card. We alos have the RARE 6* CFL Canadian Football League Play up and more.* MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees runs line at -1.5 runs at 12:10 eastern. Cleveland fits the 3-14 system below that pertains to home dogs off a home favored win vs an opponent off a lower scoring road loss. The Yankees have Cole going and he has a 1.88 day time Era and he opposes MCCarty for Cleveland who allowed 4 runs in 3 innings vs NY back in April and has been largely ineffective this year. Cleveland has lost 5 of 7 at home to a right hander of late and 4 of 5 vs A.L. East teams. NY has won 40 of 53 in game 1 of a series, 46 of 61 vs A.L. Central teams and 6 of 7 here in Cleveland. Look for The Yankees to get the multiple run win. On Saturday National league West total of the Year headlines with an Undefeated totals system, headlining a powerful MLB CARD. MLB ranked #1 on multiple leader boards. We also have a rare 6* in CFL Action and we cashed big last night again in Canadian Football League play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash in All Sports. For the Comp play. Play on the NYY at -15. runs. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU: 3-14-
Jun 04, 2011 Link Sat 2011 home Mariners Doug Fister Rays Jeremy Hellickson 103 7.5 9 4-7 1-0 2-3 -2.5 U -1 L 2-3
Aug 07, 2011 Link Sun 2011 home Orioles Alfredo Simon Blue Jays Ricky Romero 122 8.5 9 5-13 1-0 2-7 0.5 O -5 L 2-7
May 24, 2012 Link Thu 2012 home Mariners Jason Vargas Angels Dan Haren 101 6.0 9 4-7 1-0 0-3 -3.0 U -3 L 0-3
Apr 30, 2014 Link Wed 2014 home Twins Kyle Gibson Dodgers Zack Greinke 146 7.5 9 12-12 1-0 4-6 2.5 O -2 L 4-6
Aug 17, 2014 Link Sun 2014 home Mets Rafael Montero Cubs Jake Arrieta 103 7.0 9 4-7 0-1 1-2 -4.0 U -1 L 1-2
May 22, 2016 Link Sun 2016 home Twins Phil Hughes Blue Jays Marcus Stroman 155 9.0 9 3-9 1-0 1-3 -5.0 U -2 L 1-3
Sep 21, 2016 Link Wed 2016 home Padres Luis Perdomo Diamondbacks Zack Greinke 117 7.5 9 4-5 0-0 2-3 -2.5 U -1 L 2-3
Sep 19, 2017 Link Tue 2017 home Reds Jackson Stephens Cardinals Jack Flaherty 100 10.0 10 8-8 1-0 7-8 5.0 O -1 L 7-8
Mar 30, 2018 Link Fri 2018 home Rays Blake Snell Red Sox David Price 145 7.5 9 4-7 0-0 0-1 -6.5 U -1 L 0-1
Aug 11, 2018 Link Sat 2018 home Tigers Francisco Liriano Twins Kyle Gibson 116.0 8.5 9 9-9 0-0 3-4 -1.5 U -1 L 3-4
Oct 08, 2018 Link Mon 2018 home Braves Mike Foltynewicz Dodgers Rich Hill 137.0 8.0 9 6-8 0-1 2-6 0.0 P -4 L 2-6
Sep 12, 2019 Link Thu 2019 home Mariners Justin Dunn Reds Tyler Mahle 110 9.0 9 11-11 0-0 5-11 7.0 O -6 L 5-11
Jul 30, 2020 Link Thu 2020 home Tigers Ivan Nova Royals Brady Singer 139 9.5 9 8-13 1-0 3-5 -1.5 U -2 L 3-5
Aug 10, 2020 Link Mon 2020 home Red Sox Ryan Brasier Rays Ryan Yarbrough 115 9.5 9 12-16 1-0 7-8 5.5 O -1 L 7-8
May 06, 2021 Link Thu 2021 home Phillies Zack Wheeler Brewers Brandon Woodruff 109 6.5 9 4-3 0-0 2-0 -4.5 U 2 W 2-0
May 08, 2021 Link Sat 2021 home Giants Kevin Gausman Padres Joe Musgrove 123 7.0 9 11-6 1-1 7-1 1.0 O 6 W 7-1
Apr 27, 2022 Link Wed 2022 home Diamondbacks Zac Gallen Dodgers Julio Urias 155.0 8 9 2-5 0-2 3-1 -4 U 2 W 3-1

Jul 02, 2022 Link Sat 2022 home Guardians None Yankees None 150.0 8.5 0


----------



## golden contender (Jul 3, 2022)

The ESPN Sunday night Perfect System Game of the Year headlines the Sunday card. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB comp Play is on Minnesota at 2:10 eastern. The Twins fit s last home game of a series system that is 113-37 for teams off a 1 run win in game 116 or less if the total is less and the opponent has a wine percentage of or higher. The Twins also fit a long term July or later system that is 1196-561. Smeltzer has been solid for the Twins at 4-1 with a 2.86 era and he has a 1.50 home era and 1.99 in day games. Wells for the Birds has a 4.80 era in day games. Balty is 18-52 on the road vs a winning team and has lost 20 of 26 here.  The Twins have won 4 of 5 at home vs a righty and 8 of 10 on Sundays. For the MLB Comp play go with the Twins. The ESPN Sunday night play of the year from an undefeated system direct from the database headlines the powerful card we have up today. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the comp play. Make it Minnesota.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 4, 2022)

*4th of July card up with a Powerful MLB Card headlining along with a Perfect CFL Football system as MLB Sides swept on Sunday.* MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Comp play is on Toronto at -1.5 runs at 9:05 eastern. Toronto fits a powerful 11 -1 system for road favorites in this range off a home favored loss vs an opponent that scored less than 4 runs like Oakland. The Jays also fit a solid 139-31 system. Toronto has won 13 of 16 vs Oakland, 22 of 30 vs .400 or less and 4 of 5 vs a lefty. Oakland has lost 11 of 12 vs A.L. East teams and the last 5 after allowing 2 or less runs. They have Irvin on the mound and he has allowed 9 runs in his last 2 starts. Manoah for Toronto is 4-1 on the road with a 1.97 Era. Look for the Jays to get the win. On The 4th we have the Canadian Football league Perfect System Play and a powerful MLB card up. Jump on aswe start the week fast. For the MLB Comp play. For thr comp play. Take Toronto on the run line. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 6, 2022)

The Wednesday MLB Power System play is on Toronto at 3:40 eastern. Oakland fits a negative 1-13 scoring system here today. The are 0-5 of late on Wednesdays and have lost 11 of 14 vs A.L. East teams.. The Jays are 6-0 in game 2 of a series and have won 4 of 5 vs a starter with a 1.30 or worse WHIP. J. Kaprelian goes for Oakland and he is 0-3 art home with a 6.45 Era and he has a 5+ era in days games. Berrios has not been great this year but he should do well here against a light hitting Oakland team. Toronto has won 13 of 18 here. Play on the Blue Jays. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.



SU: 1-13

Aug 07, 2011 recap Sun 2011 home Orioles Alfredo Simon-R Blue Jays Ricky Romero-L 2-7 -5 L 0.5 O 5-13 1-0 0-5 130.0 8.5 9
Apr 30, 2014 recap Wed 2014 home Twins Kyle Gibson-R Dodgers Zack Greinke-R 4-6 -2 L 2.5 O 12-12 1-0 1-5 150.0 7.5 9
May 22, 2016 recap Sun 2016 home Twins Phil Hughes-R Blue Jays Marcus Stroman-R 1-3 -2 L -5.0 U 3-9 1-0 0-3 155.0 9.0 9
Sep 21, 2016 recap Wed 2016 home Padres Luis Perdomo-R Diamondbacks Zack Greinke-R 2-3 -1 L -2.5 U 4-5 0-0 1-1 117.0 7.5 9
Sep 19, 2017 recap Tue 2017 home Reds Jackson Stephens-R Cardinals Jack Flaherty-R 7-8 -1 L 5.5 O 8-8 1-0 4-2 100.0 9.5 10
Mar 30, 2018 recap Fri 2018 home Rays Blake Snell-L Red Sox David Price-L 0-1 -1 L -6.5 U 4-7 0-0 0-1 145.0 7.5 9
Jul 23, 2018 recap Mon 2018 home Royals Heath Fillmyer-R Tigers Francisco Liriano-L 4-5 -1 L -0.5 U 13-10 0-0 3-1 100.0 9.5 9
Aug 11, 2018 recap Sat 2018 home Tigers Francisco Liriano-L Twins Kyle Gibson-R 3-4 -1 L -1.5 U 9-9 0-0 1-3 125.0 8.5 9
Oct 08, 2018 recap Mon 2018 home Braves Mike Foltynewicz-R Dodgers Rich Hill-L 2-6 -4 L 0.0 P 6-8 0-1 1-4 135.0 8.0 9
Sep 12, 2019 recap Thu 2019 home Mariners Justin Dunn-R Reds Tyler Mahle-R 5-11 -6 L 7.0 O 11-11 0-0 3-6 105.0 9.0 9
Jul 30, 2020 recap Thu 2020 home Tigers Ivan Nova-R Royals Brady Singer-R 3-5 -2 L -2.0 U 8-13 1-0 0-3 125.0 10.0 9
Aug 10, 2020 recap Mon 2020 home Red Sox Ryan Brasier-R Rays Ryan Yarbrough-L 7-8 -1 L 5.5 O 12-16 1-0 3-3 116.0 9.5 9
Apr 27, 2022 recap Wed 2022 home Diamondbacks Zac Gallen-R Dodgers Julio Urias-L 3-1 2 W -4.0 U 2-5 0-2 2-0 160.0 8.0 9
Jul 02, 2022 recap Sat 2022 home Guardians Kirk McCarty-L Yankees Gerrit Cole-R 4-13 -9 L 8.5 O 5-14 1-0 2-9 230.0 8.5 9

Jul 06, 2022 recap Wed 2022 home Athletics James Kaprielian-R Blue Jays Jose Berrios-R 160.0 8.0


----------



## golden contender (Jul 9, 2022)

Saturday card has a Powerful 5* MLB Afternoon Blowout and an evening MLB Executive Level TIER 1. Now 2-0 this week in CFL we have a big 6* going tonight. MLB Sides ranked #1 this year. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the Philadelphia Phillies at 2:15 eastern. This Phils have won 6 of 7 on the road vs a winning team and 17 of 22 vs a righty. Today they fit a tight dog system that plays on road dogs of less than 120 off a road favored win where they scored 2 or less runs and are taking on a  home team off a home shutout loss in a Non division game. Gibson for the Phils has not pitched since last Saturday and was ripped at home by the Cardinals so we can expect some adjustments today. Dakota Hudson has allowed 14 runs in his last 13 innings and has a 4.68 Day Era. St. Louis has lost 4 of 5 vs a winning team of late. Play on the Phils. On Saturday another Big Bases Card is up with an Executive Level TIER 1 Tonight and a Rare 6* CFL Undefeated Power system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp Play. Take Philadelphia. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Jul 10, 2022)

*Sunday card led by the N.L. East Game of the Year and the 5* ESPN Sunday night Bases play headlining a powerful card that Also has NASCAR. Saturday goes 5-1 overall.* MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB comp Play is on Houston.Game 973 at 4:10 eastern. Oakland pulled the upset on Saturday but have still lost 11 of 13 vs .600 or better and 17 of 22 vs a pitcher with a 1.30 or higher WHIP. Houston has won 20 of 26 vs division opponent, 10 of 11 if the total is 7 to 8.5 and 8 of 9 on Sundays. The Astros fit a powerful 95-42 last game of a series system. Odorizzi has allowed 1 or less run in 4 of his last 5 starts. Irvin for Oakland has lost 5 of 7 in Day starts. Look for Houston to get the win. On Sunday a huge card is up with the N.L. East Game of the Year, an ESPN 5* , NASCAR and more. Saturday card cashes big again. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Houston. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 12, 2022)

Tuesday card has our 100% Exclusive WNBA Back from the Break Systems and our 100% Interleague Game of the Month in MLB Action. Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp Play for Tuesday is on Washington at 7;05 eastern. The Nats have won 8 of 9 here in the series over Seattle and we note that road dogs off 3 straight home wins like the Mariners are 2-14 in Non Division games if they scored 6 or more runs last out and the opponent is off a road dog loss and the total tonight is 7 or more. Seattle has won 7 straight but that should end here tonight. They have lost 5 of 7 on the road with C. Flexen. Washington has won 7 of 9 at home vs Right handers Vs A.L. Teams and J. Gray has allowed 2 or less earned runs in 6 of his last 7. Look for the Nationals to get this one. On Tuesday we have our WNBA Top RATED Back from the Break Power System Plays headlining along with a powerful MLB Card with 3 plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we are ranked #1 on several MLB Leaderboards this year. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Washington. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 14, 2022)

Thursday card has the 100% National League Game of the Month and the 21-1 Canadian Football League Total of the Month headlining. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Yankees at 7:05 eastern. NY battled back and won 7-6 last night after falling behind early. Tonight NY qualifies in a 96-17 last game of a series system that pertains to home teams vs losing teams if the total is less than 10. Cortes goes for NY and he is 3-0 at home with a 2 Era. He should have a much easier time than Castillo for the Reds who will have to navigate through this tough lineup. Look for NY to take the finale. On Thursday we have 2 Powerful MLB Plays up. A platinum Supreme and the 100% National League Game of the Month as well as the Canadian Football league 21-1 Total of the Month. MLB Continues to rank #1 in several leader boards. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the NYY. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 16, 2022)

*The Saturday card is loaded with the MLB Pre Break Game of the Year with a 25-1 System, and 2 Perfect Canadian Football league systems a a side and a total. We also have UFC Main event , MLS Platinum Supreme Soccer and more*. MLB Comp play below.



The MLB Comp play is on San Francisco at 7:15 eastern. We are playing against the Brewers here as they are in a road dog system that is 3-17 for road dogs off a road favored loss while scoring 5 or more vs a team off a home dog win scoring 8 or more in Non Division game where the total is 8 or less. The Brewers have dropped 5 of 7 on Saturdays of late. The Giants are 6-0 art home vs a lefty and they will see Lauer and his 5.24 road Era tonight. Lauer has allowed 5+ hits in 7 of his last 8 starts. Cobb for the Giants has allowed 2 or less runs in 4 of his last 5 starts. Look for the Giants to win. On Saturday we have our MLB 25-1 Pre Break Game of the Year, 4-1 last 5 years and 2 Undefeated CFL Plays along with Soccer and UFC Main even headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we have a big day/night card up now. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Giants. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 17, 2022)

Sunday card has our WNBA Game of the year and an Executive Level tier 1 MLB TOP play headlining the card.
The MLB Comp play is on the NY. Mets at 2:10 eastern. The Mets keep finding ways to win and have won 3 straight here at Wrigley. Today they go for the sweep and we note that Pre Break Sunday road favorites are perfect since 2004 if they are off 3 straight road favored wins. Peterson for the Mets has been solid and has a 2.84 road Era on the year and is undefeated with a 2.08 Era in Day starts. He has better overall numbers than Sampson for the Cubs. With Chicago a lousy 5-22 vs .600 or better opponents. We will back the Mets here. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 23, 2022)

The 2022 MLB Run line Game of the Year from a 21-0 system headlines a powerful MLB Card along with 2 Top Soccer plays one is a Platinum Supreme the Other the total of the Month. We also have a late night WNBA Play. MLB Comp play below.

On Saturday the MLB Comp Play is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern The Mets fit a 13-0 2nd game back from the break system for teams off a home favored loss. The Mets are also 14-0 as a home favorite off a home loss since last September. They have Bassitt going and he will look for revenge here tonight after getting shellacked in SD for 7 runs in 3 innings, He has a 3.12 home Era. He takes on B. Snell who is 0-2 with a 5.87 road Era. The Padres have lost 6 of 9 here, 5 of 6 on Saturdays and 10 of 13 on the road. The Mets have won 4 straight vs a lefty and 5 of 6 on Saturdays. Look for the Mets to get game two. On Saturday the 2022 MLB Run line Game of the Year headlines along with 2 TOP Soccer plays and WNBA. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or DM on Facebook or Twitter. For the MLB Comp play. Make it the Mets.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 24, 2022)

Sunday card has the ESPN Total of the Month and a big 5* Afternoon Blowout along with a CFL Platinum Supreme Total. WNBA Comp play below.

The WNBA Comp Play is on Atlanta plus the 7 points at 6:00 eastern. The Dream have covered 3 straight on the road pulling upsets in 2 of those games. They hammered Seattle by 14 the last time they played them. Seattle has lost 2 straight on the road and we note that home teams off a road favored loss that lost the prior game are 4-21 to the spread vs a team also off a loss. Look for Atlanta to keep this one close.  For the WNBA Comp play. Take the points with Atlanta. On Sunday a Powerful MLB Card is up and led by the ESPN MLB Total of the Month, we also have a Canadian Football Platinum Supreme Total and MORE. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and end the week big. For the WNBA Comp play. Go with the Atlanta Dream.  Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Jul 27, 2022)

The MLB Comp play for Hump day is on the NY. Mets at 7:10 eastern. The Mets fit a powerful 77% system bases on their last 2 wins scoring 5+ runs and the total at less than 8 in the last game of a series. They have Mad Max on the mound and he will be pumped for his first Subway Series start. He will oppose D. German who allowed 3 runs in 5 innings in his lone appearance this season. Scherzer has allowed 2 runs or less in 7 straight starts. The Mets have won 6 of 8 in the Subway Series and we will back them here tonight. Make it the Mets. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 28, 2022)

Top Level Thursday card has a 5* MLB Diamond Cutter Blowout, an WNBA Platinum Supreme and another BIG Canadian Football League Power System play. MLB Totals Play below.

The MLB Totals Play is on the Under in the Detroit at Toronto game at 7:05 eastern. The Jays and Tigers are in the Totals System below that is on a 15-0 Under run since 2008. The system pertains to home favorites off a -200 or higher home favored loss vs a team like Detroit on a home win. Toronto is on an 11-1 Under run vs .400 or less teams. Detroit has gone under 6 of 7 on Thursdays and 8 of 11 in the opening game of a series. Alexander for Detroit has a 2.95 Era in night games. Toronto has Kikuchi making the start. In the series 16 of 21 here have stayed under. Look fort his one to go under. On Thursday a powerful card is up and backed with a big 5* MLB Diamond cutter Blowout system, an Undefeated CFL Football system and a TOP WNBA Platinum Supreme move. See us on twitter/facebook to Jump on tonight as we continue to cash. For the Comp play look for the Tigers and Jays to stay under 9.5 RV- Golden Contender Sports




O/U: 0-15-1

Aug 22, 2008 recap Fri 2008 home Phillies Kyle Kendrick-R Dodgers Greg Maddux-R 8-1 7 W -0.5 U 10-5 0-1 7-1 -130.0 9.5 9
Jul 03, 2009 recap Fri 2009 home Yankees AJ Burnett-R Blue Jays Brian Tallet-L 4-2 2 W -3.5 U 8-7 0-0 2-0 -180.0 9.5 9
May 19, 2010 recap Wed 2010 home Phillies Jamie Moyer-L Cubs Tom Gorzelanny-L 1-4 -3 L -4.5 U 5-6 0-0 0-3 -140.0 9.5 9
Sep 20, 2011 recap Tue 2011 home Phillies Kyle Kendrick-R Nationals Tommy Milone-L 3-4 -1 L -1.5 U 10-10 1-1 0-3 -175.0 8.5 10
Aug 17, 2015 recap Mon 2015 home Cardinals Michael Wacha-R Giants Christopher Heston-R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 6-6 0-0 1-0 -155.0 7.0 9
Sep 19, 2016 recap Mon 2016 home Cubs Jason Hammel-R Reds Tim Adleman-R 5-2 3 W -2.5 U 9-6 1-0 3-2 -265.0 9.5 9
Sep 18, 2017 recap Mon 2017 home Yankees Jaime Garcia-L Twins Ervin Santana-R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 8-4 1-2 1-0 -165.0 8.5 9
Apr 19, 2018 recap Thu 2018 home Yankees CC Sabathia-L Blue Jays Aaron Sanchez-R 4-3 1 W -2.0 U 8-6 1-0 2-0 -155.0 9.0 9
Sep 03, 2018 recap Mon 2018 home Guardians Adam Plutko-R Royals Jakob Junis-R 1-5 -4 L -3.0 U 4-11 0-1 0-5 -195.0 9.0 9
Sep 18, 2018 recap Tue 2018 home Yankees JA Happ-L Red Sox Nathan Eovaldi-R 3-2 1 W -4.0 U 3-5 2-0 2-1 -165.0 9.0 9
Aug 25, 2020 recap Tue 2020 home Rays Tyler Glasnow-R Orioles Tommy Milone-L 4-2 2 W -2.5 U 7-7 0-2 2-1 -215.0 8.5 9
Aug 30, 2021 recap Mon 2021 home Dodgers Julio Urias-L Braves Drew Smyly-L 5-3 2 W -0.5 U 10-8 0-0 5-0 -210.0 8.5 9
Sep 20, 2021 recap Mon 2021 home Brewers Freddy Peralta-R Cardinals Jon Lester-L 2-5 -3 L -1.0 U 3-9 0-0 0-3 -184.0 8.0 9
Jun 02, 2022 recap Thu 2022 home Dodgers Tony Gonsolin-R Mets Taijuan Walker-R 2-0 2 W -6.5 U 8-3 0-1 2-0 -180.0 8.5 9
Jul 04, 2022 recap Mon 2022 home Dodgers Julio Urias-L Rockies Kyle Freeland-L 5-3 2 W 0.0 P 8-8 0-0 4-1 -300.0 8.0 9
Jul 21, 2022 recap Thu 2022 home Astros Cristian Javier-R Yankees Jordan Montgomery-L 3-2 1 W -2.5 U 10-5 0-0 2-0 -135.0 7.5 9

Jul 28, 2022 recap Thu 2022 home Blue Jays Yusei Kikuchi-L Tigers Tyler Alexander-L -225.0 8.5


----------



## golden contender (Jul 30, 2022)

Saturday card has a RARE 6* MLB Blowout and a PLATINUM SUPREME TOTAL Headlining Bases. We alos have another TOP Tennis play now on a 13-1 run. In CFL Action we have a Triple System side and 2 BIG Soccer plays. MLB Comp play below

The Saturday MLB Comp Play is on the Chicago Whitesox at 7:15 eastern. Chicago has Cueto going and he has allowed 3 or less runs in 10 straight starts and has  a 1.35 Era in his last 3 starts. Blackburn for Oakland has hit a wall and has a 13.19 Era over his last 3 starts allowing 21 earned runs in 14 innings. Chicago is 39-14 vs .400 or worse teams. Oakland has sprung another upset win. However we note that road dogs of 130 or more that scored 5+ runs in a road dog win that was preceded by 2 home dog wins have just 1 win since 2004. Look for Chicago to get game 2 of the series. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Jul 31, 2022)

$$ MLB  RANKED #1 OVERALL THIS YEAR $$

The Sunday MLB Comp Play is on the Under 1.5 walks for George Kirby at 2:10 eastern today. Kirby has outstanding control and has just 10 walks on the year and has allowed no more than 1 in any of his 13 starts. We look for him to do well here in the finale against Houston and while we lean towards a Seattle win here. The play is under 1.5 walks for Kirby. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## mihamilton (Jul 31, 2022)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 2, 2022)

*Tuesday card led by the 100% N.L. CENTRAL GAME OF THE YEAR from a NEVER lost system. We also have another TOP WNBA Totals System and a TOP Tennis Play. MLB Comp play below*

The Comp Play for Tuesday is on the Under in the Toronto at Tampa Game at 7:10 eastern. Look for a tight game as 9 of 10 here have stayed under and the game fits a Sold totals system for home dogs that scored 3 or less in a -150 or higher home favored loss vs an opponent off a home favored win. Gausman has a 2.34 road Era and has allowed 3 runs in 9 innings this year vs Tampa. Rasmussen has a 2.09 Home Era and was solid going 5 allowing 1 here vs the Jays in an earlier start.. The Jays have stayed under in 5 straight and 4 of 5 vs a team that allowed 5 or more runs. Look for this game to stay Under. On Tuesday the N.L. CENTRAL Division GAME OF THE YEAR Headlines along with another POWERFUL WNBA Play and a TOP Level Tennis move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or or on Twitter/Facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp Play. Go with the Jays and Rays Under. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 3, 2022)

Hump Day card has an MLB Platinum Supreme headlining along with a Rare 6* WNBA Late night Total and the Soccer Game of the week. MLB Comp Play below.

The MLB Comp play is on the Miami Marlins at 6:40 eastern. This is a heavy number to lay. However the Marlins are in a solid long term system that is 13-2 for home favorites in this range off back to back home favored loss scoring less than 3 runs in each. Miami has Alcantara going and he is one of a handful of starters with an Era under 2 this year. Minor for the Reds has been shellacked since coming back and has an Era nearing 7. The Marlins are 7-2 after losing the first 2 of a series and 4-1 at home vs a left hander. Look for the Marlins to take this one. On Hump day we have a Massive MLB Platinum Supreme play and a rare 6* in WNBA Action later tonight. We also have our Soccer Game of the Week. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on ans we get on the Giving end of Hump Day. For the MLB Comp play. Make it Miami. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU: 13-2 

Aug 13, 2005 recap Sat 2005 home Marlins Josh Beckett-R Giants Brett Tomko-R 2-1 1 W -4.5 U 9-4 1-1 1-1 -230.0 7.5 9

Aug 30, 2006 recap Wed 2006 home Twins Boof Bonser-R Royals Luke Hudson-R 3-4 -1 L -3.0 U 6-12 1-0 2-2 -200.0 10.0 9

Jul 01, 2008 recap Tue 2008 home Yankees Joba Chamberlain-R Rangers Kevin Millwood-R 2-3 -1 L -4.0 U 9-9 1-0 0-2 -210.0 9.0 9

Jul 18, 2009 recap Sat 2009 home Dodgers Clayton Kershaw-L Astros Mike Hampton-L 5-2 3 W -1.0 U 8-6 1-1 5-0 -210.0 8.0 9

Sep 12, 2010 recap Sun 2010 home Brewers Yovani Gallardo-R Cubs Casey Coleman-R 2-0 2 W -6.5 U 6-5 0-1 2-0 -200.0 8.5 9

Aug 08, 2012 recap Wed 2012 home Dodgers Chad Billingsley-R Rockies Jeff Francis-L 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 9-8 1-2 3-2 -210.0 7.5 9

Aug 11, 2012 recap Sat 2012 home Giants Matt Cain-R Rockies Drew Pomeranz-L 9-3 6 W 5.0 O 13-9 1-0 7-0 -225.0 7.0 9

Jul 30, 2015 recap Thu 2015 home Cardinals Carlos Martinez-R Rockies Christopher Rusin-L 9-8 1 W 10.0 O 14-16 3-0 3-2 -200.0 7.0 9

Mar 31, 2018 recap Sat 2018 home Dodgers Kenta Maeda-R Giants Derek Holland-L 5-0 5 W -3.0 U 4-9 0-3 5-0 -200.0 8.0 9

Jul 01, 2018 recap Sun 2018 home Dodgers Ross Stripling-R Rockies Chad Bettis-R 6-4 2 W 1.5 O 11-9 0-1 2-2 -230.0 8.5 9

May 08, 2019 recap Wed 2019 home Guardians Shane Bieber-R White Sox Reynaldo Lopez-R 5-3 2 W -0.5 U 12-9 0-0 2-1 -200.0 8.5 9

Sep 16, 2019 recap Mon 2019 home Diamondbacks Robbie Ray-L Marlins Pablo Lopez-R 7-5 2 W 3.0 O 9-8 1-2 3-2 -205.0 9.0 9

Apr 26, 2021 recap Mon 2021 home Braves Charlie Morton-R Cubs Zach Davies-R 8-7 1 W 6.5 O 10-6 1-0 4-0 -200.0 8.5 9

May 27, 2022 recap Fri 2022 home Padres Sean Manaea-L Pirates Jose Quintana-L 4-3 1 W 0.0 P 7-4 0-1 1-3 -215.0 7.0 9

Jun 01, 2022 recap Wed 2022 home Red Sox Garrett Whitlock-R Reds Hunter Greene-R 7-1 6 W -0.5 U 8-7 1-0 6-0 -200.0 8.5 9

Aug 03, 2022 recap Wed 2022 home Marlins Sandy Alcantara-R Reds Mike Minor-L -200.0 7.0


----------



## golden contender (Aug 6, 2022)

Saturday Card is Loaded with a TOP Rated MLB Platinum Supreme move, a 5* Canadian Football League Play, Soccer and WNBA Which all swept the board on Friday. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp play is on Seattle in game one of the Double header at 4:10. The Mariners fit a powerful bounce back system that pertains to home favorites that lost at -200 or higher last night but were off back to back road dog wins prior to that. Seattle has Kirby going and he has allowed 2 or less runs in 6 of 7  and hasnt walked more than 1 batter in a start all year. Seattle has won 20 of 27 vs losing teams. LA has lost 10 of 14 in division play and 23 of 32 on the road. They are starting Barria and he wont be in long as he just goes 2-3 inning in what is more of a bullpen game for them. Look for Seattle to win. On Saturday a Powerful card is up and led by a huge MLB Platinum Supreme side, a CFL Power Play with a perfect system a Big WNBA Total and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to  Jump on now as we build on last nights major sport sweep. For the MLB Comp play. Go with Seattle. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 7, 2022)

*Sunday card has the 100% Interleague Play of the Year, ESPN Sunday night Bases, Soccer and another NASCAR Head to Head driver play.  WNBA Comp play below.*

The WNBA Comp play is on Seattle at 3:00 eastern. Seattle is in a good spot here as they match up well with Las Vegas and blew them out pretty easily on the road last month winning by 37. Vegas plays very little defense and allows 80 or more regularly. That may spell trouble for them today as Seattle is 16-2 when they score 80 or more in a game. Seattle has covered 5 of 6 on Sunday and 20 of 27 in this series. Las Vegas has failed to cover 6 of 8 vs a winning teams and 6 of 8 vs West Conference teams. The Aces are off a pair of road favored loss while the Storm are off a solid 12 point home win. Look for Seattle to take this one. On Sunday Rob has his Interlleague Play of the Year with a Perfect System dating to 2004, ESPN Sunday night Bases, Soccer and another NASCAR Head to Head driver play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we end the week big. For the WNBA Comp play. Go with Seattle. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 9, 2022)

HUGE Tuesday card up with the MLB Game of the Week, an Undefeated WNBA Late night Power System, the SOCCER Total of the Month and Ladies Tennis. Comp play below

The Tuesday Canadian Open COMP Play is on Frances Tiafoe over Ben Bonzi at 3:30 eastern Tiafoe leads the series 2-0 with the latest encounter coming at the French Open where Tiafoe disposed on Bonzi in straight sets. Tiafoe just lost a few days ago in a very frustrating 3 set match Kyrgios. He is and has been building momentum for the US Open. Bonzi is aggressive and had played well at points during the year. However, he has exited in the first two rounds of his last 2 tournaments and to much lesser than what he will see here today. Look for Tiafoe to advance.  On Tuesday another Power Card is up and led by the MLB Perfect System Game Of The Week, a WNBA Top play and Soccer Total of the Month. Monday card sweeps. See us at at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on  More Damage on Tuesday. For the Tennis comp play. Go with Frances Tiafoe. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 11, 2022)

Thursday card has the 100% N.L. Central Division TOTAL of the YEAR headlining bases along with CFL Total of the Month and an Opening Week NFL Preseason Top Play. Tennis Comp below.

The Round 3 Canadian Open Tennis comp Play is on Alex De Minaur on the spread line at +3 games over N. Kyrgios at 3:00 eastern. Minaur is ranked 21st while Kyrgios is ranked 37 and he is playing lights out right now eliminating world #1 Medvedev, while amassing 8 wins over the past week and a half. He may bounce a bit here off the big u[set and Minaur has a solid serve and the footwork to run Kyrgios around. The 2 have never played before. This has the chance to go 3 sets so we will back Minaur on the spread line. On Thursday a powerful card is up and led by the N.L. Central total of the year, The CFL Total of the Month and a Powerful week 1 NFLX System play.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the Tennis Play Go with De Minaur +3 games. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 13, 2022)

Saturday card has 2 big NFLX Week 1 Plays one is a Top Level Platinum Supreme. In Bases we have a  rare 6* TOP Play with a 17-1 Angle, a 5* CFL Play and soccer. MLB Comp play below

The MLB Comp play for Saturday is on the SD. Padres at -1.5 on the run line at 7:10 eastern.  SD fits a Powerful road favorite system that is 105-37 long term and they won big here last night and are 6-2 here vs the Nationals. SD has also won 8 of 9 vs rightys and 6 of 7 off a win. They have Darvish going on extra rest. He takes Sanchez who has allowed 14 runs in 14 innings in his last 3 starts. The Nationals are 18-45 after allowing 5+runs and have dropped 47 of 62 at home vs a winning team. Look for the Padres to coast. On Saturday a big Multi Sport card is up with week 1 NFLX Systems and one is a top platinum Supreme. We have a 6* TOP rated MLB Play with a 17-1 Power angle, a 5* Canadian Football league Perfect system play and Soccer. Friday card sweeps more damage tonight, See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Padres at -1.5 runs. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 14, 2022)

*Sunday card led by a 56-3 MLB Power System, WNBA Game of the Month, NFLX Totals system and ESPN Power Play tonight.* MLB Totals Play below

The MLB Comp play for Sunday is on the Under 7 runs for Philadelphia and NY at 1:40 eastern. This game fits a solid under system for home teams off a 1 run win with both teams accumulating 4 or less hits and the total is less than 10. These two played a thriller last night with the Mets escaping with a 1-0 win. Now we have Wheeler and Bassitt going . Wheeler has allowed 2 or less in 6 of 7 and has a 1.80 Era over his last 3 starts. Bassitt has a 1.71 Era over his last 3 and he has allowed 2 or less in 5 of 6. The Phils have gone under 7 of 8 in game 3 of a series and the last 4 with a total in the 7 to 8.5 range. The Mets have struggled to score in this series and we look for a lower scoring game here that plays under. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Aug 16, 2022)

*On Tuesday Rob is releasing his 2022 MLB Game of the Year rated at 7 units. MLB Is ranked #1 or top 3 on several major networks. This plays is backed with a 26-1 System that has a 100% Indicator and wins by an average 4 runs per gamer since 2004. Tuesda*y Tennis Comp play below.

The Afternoon Tennis total is on the OVER 20 Games in the Trevsian vs Kalinskaya match at 12:30 eastern in the Western and Southern Open. Our predictive model sees this as a possible 3 set Affair here. Kalinskaya won the only meeting between the two 6-2 and 6-4. However,This one should be closer today as both have been playing longer matches on the hard courts. Play the Over 20 games here today. On Tuesday Rob has his 2022 Highest Rated MLB Game Of The Year Headlining. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook. For the Tennis Comp play. Go Over 20 total games in the Trevsian vs Kalinskaya match. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 18, 2022)

*Thursday card has NFLX, WNBA Playoffs and MLB Platinum Supreme Total and Tennis. MLB Top play cashed big last night.* Comp play below

On Thursday the MLB Comp play is on Boston at 7:05 eastern. The Redsox look to complete the sweep and the Pirates fit a nasty system that has home dogs losing over 75% of the time if they are off 6+ losses and their opponent scored 5 or more runs last out.Pittsburgh has Brubaker going and he has an elevated 5.44 home Era. Boston counters with Winckowski and he has been solid in road starts with a 2.82 Era. Boston has won 5 straight in the series. With Pittsburgh just 12-40 after losing the first two games of a series we will Back Boston here tonight. On Thursday we have our TOP Level MLB Platinum Supreme Total and a Perfect System Playoff Payoff in the WNBA. We also have another Tennis play and more.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on now as we are  cashing big in all sports. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Redsox. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 20, 2022)

HUGE Saturday Card up with NFLX Executive level TIER 3 Big MLB Plays INCLUDING a Platinum Supreme, MMA UFC 278 Top Total Rounds play in the Main Event, Tennis, Soccer and More. CFL Play below

The CFL Comp play is on Toronto plus the points here tonight at 7:00 eastern. Toronto has covered 7 of 9 off a loss and are taking points at home to a Calgary team that blew a 13 point home lead to British Columbia last week in a 41-40 home loss. Calgary may be rip for a let down here tonight. Toronto and home dogs in this league of 3 or less are perfect if the total is 50 or higher and they are off a road loss and their opponent is off a home loss. Toronto is 4th on both sides of the ball in totals yards. Calgary is 5th and 8th in totals yards. Look for Toronto to get the cover. On Saturday we have a Tremendous card up with several TOP play in NFLX INCLUDING A Rare TIER 1 Side, 3 big MLB Plays, Soccer and Tennis and UFC 278.. Football Sweeps on Friday. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on tonight as we Continue to cash. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 21, 2022)

*Sunday Card has NFLX Top Total + ESPN Sunday night Baseball and the WNBA Total of the Year. Early Football below*

The NFL Comp play for Sunday is under 36 in the Cleveland at Philly game at 1:00 eastern. In the series these two have gone under 4 straight with the games averaging a shade under 28 per game. The Browns have gone under in 6 straight game twos and their defense looked good last week in a a road win over the Jaguars. The Browns have gone under in 19 of 22 the last 7 years in NFLX games. The Eagles blew the lead in a home loss to the Jets and they will look to shore up on defense here especially in the later part of the game. Look for this game to stay under. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 23, 2022)

*Tuesday Card has a rare 6* MLB Blowout headlining in bases along with the WNBA Playoff Game of the Month and another Solid Tennis play. Soccer Comp below*

The Champions league reverse fixture is on Benfica over Dynamo Kiev at 3:00 eastern. We also will go with the under 3 here. This may be a heavy lay here but Benfica should coast to a solid win here and if one is so inclined using the Asian Handicap at -1.5 with less juice is certainly a viable option. Benfica on the last meeting 2-0 and Kiev must have though they had a bus in front oi their net as they were unable to penetrate the Benfica back field. Benfica is a top flight Portuguese league team and finished 3rd overall in the league. They have ripped the cotton 78 times in 38 fixtures. Kiev was unable to even play league action last year. Ukraine, however is now ramping up their soccer leagues. Benfica has won 11 straight and plays at home. Kiev has to score at least twice here and Benfica can be patient and let the scoring chances come to them. Benfica bags another win here in what looks to be a lower scoring game. On Tuesday a Powerful MLB Card is up and the lead play is a rare 6* MLB Blowout, we also have a Solid WNBA Playoff Game of the Month and tennis which has been solid. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash. For the Sm play go with Under 3 in the Benfica vs Kiev game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 25, 2022)

Thursday card has the 100% Canadian Football League Total of the Year and a Powerful MLB Card with a 15-0 Dominator System. Soccer Comp  play below

The Soccer comp play total is on the Under in the Pyunik vs FC Sheriff reverse fixture in the Europa league Qualifier at 1:00 eastern. These two played last week and the game looked like it was in slow motion. They finished in a goal less draw with neither team mounting many threats. Now they switch Venues and Sheriff is at home where they won 2-0 last time they faced Pyunik here. In fact they have NEVER Conceded  a goal to them in any match. Pyunik does play well in the back field and this is  a likely 1-0 win for the first team that breaks through if one even does as we may see extra time.. Play this game under 2.5  On Thursday our 100% Canadian Football League Total of the Year headlines along with a Powerful MLB Card that has a 15-0 5* Dominator system from the database. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we remain #1 overall in MLB on several leader boards. For the Soccer pay go under 2.5 Sheriff vs Pyunik match.Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 27, 2022)

*Massive Saturday Card up with the NFLX Preseason Total of the Year tonight, along with a TOP 6* 100% College Football system side the English Premier League Total of the Month and of course MLB Which continues to rank Home CFB Comp total below*

The College Football comp play for Saturday is on the Under in the Wyoming vs Illinois game at 4:00 eastern. The game fits the powerful totals system below that has gone under 30 of 40 times long term in games where the total is less than 49 in non conference week 1 games where the favorite won less than 6 games last season. This play is solid but the line has come down to 43 since opening at 47. Illinois is breaking in a New Qb in Devito. The Illini though will be a run heavy team this year and likely burn lots of clock here. Wyoming was solid on defense last year but was very inconsistent on offense and will also be a run heavy team. They do return their top tackler and can stay in this game. Illinois has gone under 14 of 19 in non conference games, 8 of 10 overall including 4 of 5 at home. Look for this game to stay under tonight. On Saturday Rob Continues his hot streak with his NFLX Total of the Year, a Massive 100% Week College Football Side, the EPL Total of the Month in Soccer and another TOP MLB Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we Continue to cash in all sports. For the CFB Comp play. Play Under in the Wyoming at Illinois game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Aug 28, 2022)

*Sunday card has a Platinum Supreme NFLX Total late afternoon and the MLB Game of the Month headlining a powerful card.* WNBA Totals play below

The WNBA Totals play is on the Over 170 in the Seattle at Las Vegas game at 4:00 eastern. These two have played some wild ones. The last 2 have yielded over 190 and 8 of 11 in the series have gone over/ In WNBA Playoff games Road  teams like Seattle that are off a home win scoring 90 or more are 3 of 3 over vs a team that scored 90 or more. Very short sample here . However with these two lighting it up of late. This looks like another high scoring game as Seattle is on a 7-0 over runs and 6 of 7 on the road of late. The Aces are 23 of 34 over at home and 4-0 over with 3+ rest. Play this one over. On Sunday Rob has another biog card up and led by the MLB Game of the Month, the NFLX Platinum Supreme total and soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue the hot run. For the WNBA Comp play. Go over the the total in the Storm vs Aces game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Aug 30, 2022)

Tuesday Card has a Rare 6* Top rated MLB Play from a 28-1 system. We also have U.S. Open Tennis and SERIE A Soccer game of the Month. English League Comp Play below.

The Premier League Comp Play is on Chelsea at 2:45 eastern. Chelsea takes on South Hampton here today and they are coming off a nice 2-1 win over Leicester in a match where they played the whole second half with just 10 men on the pitch. Last time they played here in April they emerged with a 6-0 win and have now scored 3 or more in 3 of the last 4 against South Hampton. Chelsea has better current form and South Hampton has been a mess in the back field and have conceded at an alarming rate early on int his season. They are a prime candidate for relegation of they dont start to improve. That said we look for Chelsea to get a win here. On Tuesday we have a massive MLB Card led by a 6* Top rated Side backed with a 28-1 Power System. We have U.S Open Tennis which went 2-0 on Monday and the SERIE 1 Soccer Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the EPL Play. Go with Chelsea. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 1, 2022)

On Thursday Rob has 5 Top level plays 3 in College Football and 2 in MLB. Top plays swept the board on Wednesday. In CFB we have an Executive Level TIER 1 Side and a big total. In MLB we have the Get away Game of the Year and a 100% System side. 3 are exclusive member only plays. Comp play below.


The College Football Comp Play for Thursday is on the Minnesota Golden Gophers at 9;00 eastern. Not often will be laying over 35 points in a game. However, this New Mexico St team has lost 18 straight on the road and turned the ball over 5 times last week in a 23-12 loss to Nevada. Now they take on a Minnesota team that has a top level RB in Ibrahim who has over 3000 rush yards and 33 scored in just 28 games. The Gophers return most of a stingy defense that allowed under 18 point last year. Their Qb Morgan is also back. They have covered 4 of 5 at home, the last 4 vs independents and won 48-10 here over the Aggies in 2018. The Aggies have failed to cover the last 4 vs non conference teams and we note from the database that Non Conference road dogs off a week 1 home dog loss scoring 14 or less loss by an average 40 point per game since 2004 vs a team in their first game. Look for Minnesota to win big and cover here. On Thursday 5 Powerful plays are up and 3 are in CFB. led by an Executive Level TIER a Total from our Unsurpassed Collection and then in MLB we have the getaway game of the year from a 100% Side system dating to 2004. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on these Members only plays now. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 3, 2022)

*Huge Saturday card with our Opening Week CFB Play of the Year Early and our Executive Level TIER 1 going Late as well as our Newest addition the "TOTALLY" Unsurpassed Totals play. There is also a TOP Play Soccer card, Top 5* U.S OPEN Tennis and Exclusive MLB September specific Systems.* Comp play below

The Saturday Comp Play is on the Under 44 in the Tulsa at Wyoming game at 3:00 eastern. The play is backed with the Solid early season totals system which has cashed Under 31 of 40 times long term. The game opened at 47 but is still a nice play here. Wyoming lost last week 38-6 at Illinois and will be much better here at home on defense against Tulsa. However they are not great offensively and are 4-1 under in non conference games as well as 12-3 under after putting up 275 or less yards. Tulsa is 6-1 under when Playing Mountain West teams and 8 of 10 under in September games. With a combined 10 returning offensive starters in this game look for this game to stay under today. On Saturday we have a massive card up with our Opening week Play of the year, 3-1 last 4 years, a Late Executive Level TIER 1, Our newest play the "totally Unsurpassed Collection Totals play, a 5* U.S. Open tennis play, a Big Soccer card, exclusive September specific MLB Systems and much more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or DM at twitter/facebook to jump on. For the College Comp play go Under 44 Tulsa vs Wyoming. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 4, 2022)

Sunday card led by the 2022 Canadian Football League Game of the Year, a 36-1 Early MLB Power System and late College Football, U.S Open and Soccer. MLB Comp Play below

The MLB Comp Play for Sunday is on the NY. Mets on the run line at -1.5 runs. The Mets fit a big bounce system form home favorites off a home favored loss at -200 or more in the last game of a series. The Mets are also 30-2 since last September as a favorite off a loss. They have won 20 of 26 here in the series and have Carrasco back to make the start. He is 3-1 vs Washington and the Mets have won 8 of his last 9 starts at home. Fedde for the Nats is 0-5 here in NY and has a 5+ road Era and the Nationals have dropped 43 of 542 in Divisional games. Look for the Mets to coast in this one. On Sunday the Canadian Football League Game of the Year headlines along with College Football and a 36-1 MLB Power System play. We also have Soccer and U.S. Open Tennis. See us at goldencontender@aolcom or on facebook/twitter to Jump on as we are coming off another big day. For the MLB Comp Play. Make it thew Mets on the run line. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Sep 6, 2022)

*Tuesday U.S. Open TENNIS TOTAL OF THE YEAR and Champions League Soccer Headlines.*

The MLB comp totals system is on the over in the Mets at Pirates game at 6:35 eastern. The Mets will be anxious to get the sour taste of back to back home favored losses out of their mouths here today against a Pirates team that looks like they threw the towel in. This system is based on road favorites off a pair of home favored losses vs a team that scored more than 1 run in a home loss. Walker for the Mets has allowed 5 runs in his last 10 innings and Wilson 11 runs in his last 16 and has a 4.81 home Era. We will back the over unless the Mets decide to replace Walker with deGrom. On Tuesday we have another Powerful card up with the WNBA PLAYOFF Game Month, U.S. OPen total of the year in Tennis, Chapions league Soccer and MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Mets and Pirates over the total. RV-

O/U:12-1-1

Sep 17, 2004recapFri2004awayDodgersHideo Nomo-RRockiesJamey Wright-R8-62W0.5O10-120-12-5-110.013.510

Sep 07, 2006recapThu2006awayTigersJustin Verlander-RTwinsScott Baker-R7-25W0.0P12-101-06-0-120.09.09

Sep 15, 2006recapFri2006awayMarlinsDontrelle Willis-LBravesLance Cormier-R6-42W1.0O10-100-15-0-120.09.09

Sep 25, 2006recapMon2006awayAthleticsEsteban Loaiza-RMarinersCesar Jimenez-L9-10-1L9.5O13-211-06-1-145.09.510

Sep 17, 2010recapFri2010awayBravesTommy Hanson-RMetsJon Niese-L6-42W3.0O5-60-13-3-135.07.09

Sep 27, 2010recapMon2010awayPhilliesRoy Halladay-RNationalsJohn Lannan-L8-08W1.0O12-20-08-0-230.07.09

Sep 05, 2011recapMon2011awayGiantsMadison Bumgarner-LPadresTim Stauffer-R7-25W3.0O9-70-06-0-115.06.09

Sep 24, 2011recapSat2011awayRed SoxJon Lester-LYankeesFreddy Garcia-R1-9-8L0.5O9-90-10-9-140.09.59

Sep 25, 2014recapThu2014awayAthleticsJason Hammel-RRangersColby Lewis-R1-2-1L-5.5U6-60-01-1-145.08.59

Sep 24, 2015recapThu2015awayMetsSteven Matz-LRedsJoshua Smith-None6-42W2.0O12-110-03-1-162.08.09

Sep 26, 2016recapMon2016awayGuardiansCorey Kluber-RTigersBuck Farmer-R7-43W2.5O8-100-13-0-155.08.59

Sep 08, 2020recapTue2020awayDodgersWalker Buehler-RDiamondbacksLuke Weaver-R10-91W10.0O10-102-21-4-240.09.09

Sep 25, 2020recapFri2020awayPadresChris Paddack-RGiantsTyler Anderson-L4-5-1L2.5O6-90-11-4-125.06.57

Sep 14, 2021recapTue2021awayAthleticsFrankie Montas-RRoyalsJackson Kowar-R7-10-3L8.0O8-140-06-3-152.09.09

Sep 06, 2022recapMon2022awayMetsTaijuan Walker-RPiratesBryse Wilson-R-200.08.0


----------



## golden contender (Sep 8, 2022)

*NFL Thursday night Triple System TOP Play Headlines along with a 26-1 MLB TOP Play. WNBA* Comp Play below

The WNBA Comp play is on Connecticut at 8:00 eastern. The Sun are off a blowout win and we like like them taking points here as WNBA Playoff road dogs off a home win scoring 90 or more are 8-0 Ats vs an opponent off a Road loss that scored 80 or more. The Sun have covered 8 straight on Thursdays, 8 of 9 on the road nd 9 of 11 off a win. Chicago has failed to cover 5 of 7 vs winning teams and the last 5 with 1 day of rest. Look for a tight game here. Take the points with Connecticut. On Thursday we our Triple Perfect Opening Night 5* NFL Power Play headlining along with a 26-1 MLB Diamond Cutter as well as Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we Continue to cash. For the WNBA Comp Play. Take the Points with the Sun. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

What are the best online casino games?


----------



## golden contender (Sep 10, 2022)

Saturday CFB Card loaded with 100% Non Conference Game of the Year, Executive Level TIER 1 Side, the top Unsurpassed Totals Play and a Platinum Supreme going early. We also have MLB September specific Systems and Soccer. CFB Comp Play below.

The CFB Comp play is on Liberty plus 6 at 6:00 eastern. The line is up here with Kadin Salter the backup going and he played well last week in a 4 OT Win. Liberty fits the powerful system below which has cashed 19 of 21 long term for dogs in thus range in the first 4 weeks of the season. Liberty will be tough here as they have covered the last 6 on the road and 5 straight vs winning teams. UAB is a good team but has failed to cover 9 of 10 off a win of 20 or more. Look for Liberty to get the cover. On Saturday a Huge card is up and we have our Non Conference Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, The Unsurpassed TOP level Totals play 2-0 already, an early Platinum Supreme, MLB and Soccer. CFB Already ranked #1 on leader boards for thus year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash out. For the College free play. Take the 6+ points with Liberty. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.
SU:11-10-
ATS:19-2-0
Final
Team25.5
Opp23.8
Sep 07, 2002Saturday32002MIAOIOWAhome24-295.5-50.5LW
Sep 05, 2003Friday32003FRESORSThome16-148.5210.5WW
Sep 06, 2003Saturday32003WAKENCSThome38-247.51421.5WW
Sep 08, 2007Saturday22007WAKENEBhome0-310-107-70-017-208.050.0-35.0-13.0-4.0-9.0LWU0
Sep 06, 2008Saturday22008ECARWVAhome7-010-37-00-024-37.548.02128.5-21.03.8-24.8WWU0
Sep 12, 2009Saturday22009OHSTUSChome7-73-35-00-815-186.545.5-33.5-12.5-4.5-8.0LWU0
Sep 18, 2009Friday32009FRESBOIShome0-1017-1410-107-1734-518.054.0-17-9.031.011.020.0LLO0
Sep 11, 2010Saturday22010UCLASTANhome0-100-30-150-70-356.052.5-35-29.0-17.5-23.25.8LLU0
Sep 18, 2010Saturday32010TEMCONhome0-37-37-1016-030-165.548.01419.5-2.08.8-10.8WWU0
Sep 10, 2011Saturday22011ARMYSDSUhome7-147-00-66-320-239.053.0-36.0-10.0-2.0-8.0LWU0
Sep 17, 2011Saturday32011ARMYNORWhome7-00-77-07-721-146.054.5713.0-19.5-3.2-16.2WWU0
Sep 07, 2012Friday22012UTSTUTAHhome13-00-30-107-727-207.052.5714.0-5.54.2-9.8WWU1
Sep 07, 2013Saturday22013BYUTEXhome10-717-713-70-040-217.057.01926.04.015.0-11.0WWO0
Sep 14, 2013Saturday32013ECARVTCHhome7-70-03-60-210-157.546.5-52.5-21.5-9.5-12.0LWU0
Sep 14, 2013Saturday32013OHUMRSHhome7-710-37-710-1434-317.068.5310.0-3.53.2-6.8WWU0
Sep 04, 2014Thursday22014UTSAARZhome7-109-100-67-023-267.555.0-34.5-6.0-0.8-5.2LWU0
Sep 13, 2014Saturday32014SCARGEOhome14-1010-37-77-1538-356.059.539.013.511.22.2WWO0
Sep 17, 2015Thursday32015LOUCLEMhome0-03-77-107-317-205.554.0-32.5-17.0-7.2-9.8LWU0
Sep 15, 2018Saturday32018PURMIZhome7-1317-143-1010-337-406.067.0-33.010.06.53.5LWO0
Sep 14, 2019Saturday32019WVANCSThome14-77-1410-613-044-276.549.01723.522.022.8-0.8WWO0
Sep 11, 2021Saturday22021BYUUTAHhome3-013-77-03-1026-177.050.5916.0-7.54.2-11.8WWU0
*Sep 10, 2022 Saturday 2 2022 LIB UAB home 6.5 50*


----------



## golden contender (Sep 11, 2022)

*Sunday card has the 100% Opening Week NFL Play of the Year along with an Executive Level TIER 1, The NFL TOP Level Unsurpassed Totals play and more + MLB and Soccer.* NFL Comp Play below.

The NFL Week 1 Comp Play is on the Under in the SF at Chicago game at 1:00 eastern. For our system, we note That in week one, road teams like SF that won at least four of their last five games of the previous season and are not facing a team like Chicago that closed out the season with 2+ wins these teams are 19-46 to the under since 1995. SF had gone under in 7 of the last 8, and the Bears have stayed under in 20 of 27 at home. Though We don't put too much stock in team angles this early in the season. Look for this game to stay under.On Sunday a huge card is up and led by the late afternoon Perfect System Opening Week Play of the Year, the Executive Level TIER 1 Play, The Unsurpassed Total and 3X Perfect SNF. There is also Top Level MLB System and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to  Jump on and cash out. For the Comp play. Go Under SF at Chicago. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports

O/U: 19-46-0

Team 19.8
Opp 18.9

Sep 11, 2022 view Sunday 1 2022 Fortyniners Bears away -6.5 42.0


----------



## golden contender (Sep 12, 2022)

Monday night rare 6* Totals system applies and is Undefeated since 1990. We also have the MLB Game of the Week with a perfect system that wins by an average 3  runs per game. NFL 4-1 on Sunday. MLB Comp play below.

The MLB Totals play is on the Over in the Cleveland at LA. Angels game at 6:10 eastern. The game fits this solid totals system that has cashed 15 of 17 times since 2004. Cleveland is 7 of 9 over at home vs a losing team and 5 of 6 over at home off a road trip of 7+ days. LA has flown over 10 of 14 on the road vs a winning team and 3 of vs a team that allowed 2 or less runs. Detmers for L has his form dipping with a 5.14 Era over his last 3 starts and Pilkington has a 4+ Era at home. Look for this game to play over the total. Rob V- GC Sports



O/U:    15-2-0 

May 07, 2004    recap    Fri    2004    home    Red Sox    Tim Wakefield-R    Royals    Jeremy Affeldt-L    7-6    1    W    3.5    O    13-9    2-1    1-4    -190.0    9.5    9
Jul 30, 2004    recap    Fri    2004    home    Cubs    Mark Prior-R    Phillies    Eric Milton-L    10-7    3    W    8.5    O    14-11    0-2    4-3    -170.0    8.5    9
Jul 29, 2005    recap    Fri    2005    home    Red Sox    Bronson Arroyo-R    Twins    Carlos Silva-R    8-5    3    W    3.5    O    8-7    0-3    5-0    -155.0    9.5    9
Aug 12, 2005    recap    Fri    2005    home    Guardians    Jake Westbrook-R    Rays    Mark Hendrickson-L    6-8    -2    L    4.5    O    17-12    5-1    3-5    -200.0    9.5    9
May 29, 2006    recap    Mon    2006    home    Mets    Steve Trachsel-R    Diamondbacks    Claudio Vargas-R    8-7    1    W    6.0    O    12-9    0-0    3-1    -135.0    9.0    9
May 04, 2007    recap    Fri    2007    home    Yankees    Kei Igawa-L    Mariners    Cha Seung Baek-R    11-15    -4    L    15.5    O    16-20    0-0    5-7    -185.0    10.5    9
May 17, 2010    recap    Mon    2010    home    Phillies    Kyle Kendrick-R    Pirates    Charlie Morton-R    12-2    10    W    3.5    O    13-5    1-1    10-1    -210.0    10.5    9
Jul 30, 2012    recap    Mon    2012    home    Reds    Mike Leake-R    Padres    Edinson Volquez-R    5-11    -6    L    7.5    O    7-11    1-0    3-6    -145.0    8.5    9
Aug 15, 2014    recap    Fri    2014    home    Nationals    Tanner Roark-R    Pirates    Charlie Morton-R    5-4    1    W    2.0    O    11-8    0-0    5-0    -152.0    7.0    9
May 17, 2018    recap    Thu    2018    home    Blue Jays    Aaron Sanchez-R    Athletics    Andrew Triggs-R    5-10    -5    L    5.5    O    7-14    0-1    1-6    -117.0    9.5    9
May 16, 2019    recap    Thu    2019    home    Guardians    Trevor Bauer-R    Orioles    Dan Straily-R    14-7    7    W    12.0    O    14-10    0-0    7-4    -340.0    9.0    9
Aug 19, 2019    recap    Mon    2019    home    Astros    Wade Miley-L    Tigers    Edwin Jackson-R    5-4    1    W    -0.5    U    8-14    1-2    3-1    -420.0    9.5    9
Aug 17, 2020    recap    Mon    2020    home    Dodgers    Ross Stripling-R    Mariners    Justin Dunn-R    11-9    2    W    10.0    O    13-13    1-0    4-2    -300.0    10.0    9
Apr 26, 2021    recap    Mon    2021    home    Brewers    Corbin Burnes-R    Marlins    Trevor Rogers-L    0-8    -8    L    1.5    O    8-11    1-1    0-8    -170.0    6.5    9
Jul 05, 2021    recap    Mon    2021    home    Giants    Kevin Gausman-R    Cardinals    Kwang Hyun Kim-L    3-5    -2    L    0.5    O    6-7    0-0    0-4    -190.0    7.5    9
Sep 17, 2021    recap    Fri    2021    home    Astros    Brandon Bielak-R    Diamondbacks    Madison Bumgarner-L    4-3    1    W    -2.5    U    4-10    0-1    1-1    -225.0    9.5    10
May 30, 2022    recap    Mon    2022    home    Dodgers    Walker Buehler-R    Pirates    Zach Thompson-R    5-6    -1    L    3.0    O    10-9    1-1    1-4    -360.0    8.0    9

Sep 12, 2022    recap    Mon    2022    home    Guardians    Konnor Pilkington-L    Angels    Reid Detmers-L                                    -120.0    7.5


----------



## golden contender (Sep 13, 2022)

On Tuesday we have our 2022 MLB  7* TOTAL OF THE YEAR Headlining from a 25-0 Totals System. Soccer play below.

The Champions League totals play is on the over 2.5 in the Inter Milan at Plzen match. Milan is the better team and likely wins here as they are a heavy favorite. However, Vicktoria Plzen has solid form here and will find the back of the net at least once. In their  games we note that over 2,5 goals has registered in 12 of 14 and they have found the back of the net in every match over all competitions. Inter had gone over 2.5 in their first 5 matches but that has slowed over their last two. This meeting though should have pace and all 3 road games for Inter have had at least 3 tallies. Look for this one to play over. On Tuesday we have our 2022 MLB 7* Total Of The Year headlining and its backed by a totals system that has cashed 25 straight since 2004. Jump on at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook. For the Soccer play. Go over 2.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports..


----------



## golden contender (Sep 15, 2022)

*NFL Thursday night Triple System Play of the Month Headlines along with a rare 6* MLB System and Europa League Soccer. 5-0 Overall on Hump Day WNBA Finals totals play below.*

The WNBA Totals Play is on the Under in the Las Vegas at Connecticut game at 9:00 eastern. Both games thus far have stayed under and we should see more of the same tonight as Vegas continues to employ a solid trap. This game fits a solid totals system that plays under for road dogs of less than 3 off back to back home favored win with a total of less than 175. The Sun are on a 7-1 under run and have also stayed under 7 of 9 vs a winning team. The Aces are 6 of 8 under vs a winning team and 8 of 10 under with 1 day of rest. In the series 7 of 9 have played under. Look for more of the same tonight. The Thursday night Triple system NFL Total of the Month is up and we were 5-1 last week in the NFL. We also have a top level 6* MLB Play and Europa League Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebool to Jump on now as we went 5-0 overall on Wednesday and continue to cash in All sports. For the WNBA Comp play. Go with the Under. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 17, 2022)

*Saturday card is Loaded with our CFB Dog of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Side, the Unsurpassed "TOTALS" Collection Total, and 3 Top TV 5* Sides all from early season systems. We also have The National League Game of The Month and Soccer.* Comp play below.


The College Football Comp play for Saturday is on Notre Dame at 2:30 eastern. The Irish were stunned last week losing at home to Marshall and as a result now qualify in the rare system below which plays on Home favorites off a previous home favored loss at -19 or higher and a loss prior to the game. These teams are a perfect 6-0 to the spread since 2000. Notre Dame was down just 4 on the road at Ohio St just 2 weeks ago and have plenty of fire power to roll a Cal team that has just 9 returning starters and has failed to cover 5 of 6 on the road vs a team off a favored loss. The Irish has covered 8 of 10 in Non conference and also 8 of 10 after allowing 170 or less pass yards. Look for Notre Dame to get the cover. On Saturday we look to continue our hot run in CFB with the Underdog Game Of The Year headlining a card that has an Executive Level TIER 1 Side and our Unsurpassed Collection TOP Totals play. There are also 3 more top 5* System Plays, the N.L. Game of the Month and Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash in all sports. For the Free play. Lay it with the Irish. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 18, 2022)

Sunday card has the AFC South Game of the Year, Our NFL UNSURPASSED Totals Collection play an Executive Level TIER 1 Move, the Sunday night Total of the Month, MLB and Soccer. NFL 6-1 last week. Comp play below.



The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on the Carolina Panthers plus the points at 1:00 Eastern. The Panthers apply to a solid 44-8 long term system. Carolina has covered 4 of 5 in September games and the dog in this series with the Giants is 5-0 to the spread. They will look to rebound off a home loss to Cleveland. NY trailed the whole game but came through with a big second half to edge the Titans by 1. NY has failed to cover the last 4 after rushing for 150 or more, 5 of 6 after allowing 350+ yards and the last 4 with a division home game up next. The Situations favor Carolina here today. On Sunday Rob look to improve on last weeks 6-1 NFL Record with the NFC South Game of the Year, an Executive Level tier 1 Move, Sunday night Perfect System Play on NBC, MLB 5* Banger system and big soccer plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to Jump on and cash out all day and night. For the Comp play on Sunday take the point or two with the Panthers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.



ATS:    44-8-1



Team 22.8

Opp    22.4



Sep 18, 2022    pro    Sunday    2    2022    Panthers    Giants    away                        2.0    43.5


----------



## golden contender (Sep 19, 2022)

Monday night Football headlines tonight and we have our Game of the Month with 2 Perfect Monday specific systems. In MLB We have our Total of the week from a September specific system that is undefeated since 2004. MLB Comp play. below

The MLB Comp play is on Atlanta on the run line at -1.5 runs at 7:20 eastern. Atlanta fits a 268-61 long term MLB September system and tye have been stem rolling everyone of late. The are 21-6 after allowing 2 or less runs and have won 23 of 30 in game 1 of a series. Atlanta has won 9 of the last 10 with Wright pitching and he has a stellar 2.82 home Era. The Nationals have lost 43 of 53 in division games and 40 of 55 vs a winning team. Abbott for Washington has a 6+ road Era. Look for Atlanta to post a multiple run win. On Monday we have our Double perfect system Monday night Game of the Month in the NFL and our September specific 100% MLB Total of the week. We are off a huge weekend and look to keep it going. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Braves on the run line. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 20, 2022)

** MLB 2ND HALF TOTAL OF THE YEAR HEADLINES TUESDAY **

The Comp play for Tuesday is on the San Antonio Scorpions over the Colorado Springs Switchbacks in USL Championship Soccer. at 8:30 eastern. The Scorpions sit atop the leader board with a powerful 20 wins with just 5 losses and 4 draws. They take on a Colorado team that sits in 8th place and is 0-4 and a draw of their last 5 road matches. San Antonio has won the last 3 in the series. Based on Current form and series history we will back San Antonio to get the win. Rob Vinciletti_ Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 22, 2022)

*The Thursday Double Perfect a CFB Game of the Month is up along with a 5* in The NFL Tonight. We also have Soccer* and a *RARE 6* 19-0 MLB Side* Comp play below.

 The Nations League Comp Play is on Turkey -1.5 goals at 2:45 eastern over Luxemborg. Turkey holds the top spot in the group and they are far and away the better team here. Luxemborg managed to beat two lower tier teams to place second. However, they easily struggle against top caliber teams and have not beat Turkey in over 50 years. The last time these two met Turkey won 2-0 and really could have won by a bigger margin as they have won the last 4 in the series. Overall Turkey has won 4 straight and has scored 14 goals in the Process. With Turkey at home here this should be a multiple goal win. On Thursday we have a big 5* Thursday night NFL Power System Play. NFL on a 9-2 run. We also have the Thursday night College Football Game of the Month backed with 2 perfect Thursday specific systems. CFB Rolling thus far. in MLB we have a RARE Top rated 6* from a 19-0 September system. Jump on as we continue to cash out in Football. For the Soccer comp play. Take Turkey -1.5 goals. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 24, 2022)

*Saturday CFB up Members only Non Conf. TOTAL Of the YEAR Headlining along with an Executive Level TIER 1 Side headlining at night and a 6* 26-0 Top play in Afternoon action. We also have out UNSURPASSED Totals collection play, MLB and Nations League Soccer. CFB and MLB Ranked #1 on Multiple leader boards*. Comp play below



The Comp play in BIG 10 Action is on Rutgers +8 points. Rutgers is unbeaten and has the edge on offense. Both teams sports a top 10 defense in total yards. Iowa is on the road after struggling at home against mostly soft teams. They have failed to cover 4 of 5 vs a winning teams. Road favorites off a home win that allowed 6 or less points and off a prior home loss are 0-4 ats vs a team off a road favored win going as far back as the database goes. Rutgers has covered 6 of 7 September games and 7 of 8 after putting up 275+ yards. Look for a close game with a Rutgers cover. On Saturday a massive card is up and backed with the 100% Non Conf. TOTAL of the YEAR,  a TIER 1 Executive Level side at night and a rare 26-0 6* TOP Play in the Afternoon. There is also our Signature "TOTALLY" Unsurpassed Collection play, MLB Power System plays and Nations league Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we are ranked #1 in both College Football and MLB on Multiple leader boards. For the CFB Comp play. Take the 8+ Points with Rutgers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 25, 2022)

Huge Sunday card up with NFL Non Conf. Game of the Year, Executive Level TIER 1, NFL Unsurpassed Total and Sunday night 100% Game of the Month. We also have MLB 5*. NFL Sides 10-2 run. Saturday TOP Plays $$ big. NFL Play below

The NFL Play for Sunday is on the NYJ at 1:00 eastern. The Jets are taking 4-5 points here at home and are off a record-setting win coming back from 13 down with under 90 seconds left in a 31-30 road dog win in Cleveland. That win changes the whole mindset of this team now and puts them in a perfect system dating to 2006. We are playing on home dogs that scored 30 or more in a road dog win and were home in their prior game vs. an opponent like Cincy that is off a loss in week 10 or earlier games. There have been 5 home dogs that qualified, and each won outright.The Host in the series has covered 8 of 10, and the Jets are 5-0 to the spread in the series at home and pulled off a massive upset 34-31 last year as a 12-point dog here against the Bengals. The Bengals are now 0-2 after falling short in Dallas, and 0-2 road favorites have not done well historically. In fact, the Bengals are 1-14 to the spread in the first 4 games of a season off a loss with revenge against a .500 or better opponent. Look for the Jets at the very least to get the cover here. On Sunday Rob has another huge card up led by his Members only plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Sep 27, 2022)

Tuesday the 2nd half MLB TOTAL OF THE YEAR Headlines. Nations league Soccer below.

NATIONS LEAGUE TOTALS play is on the UNDER SPAIN VS PORTUGAL AT 2:45 Eastern. Look for another low score here as NONE of the last 3 meetings yielded 3+ goals and 2 were scoreless stalemates. Both teams are tight in the back field and the first to score here should get the win. On Tuesday our 2ND half MLB TOTAL OF THE YEAR Headlines on the diamond. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the Soccer play. Go Under 2.5 goals Portugal vs Spain. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Sep 29, 2022)

Thursday card has NFL, College Football and MLB Headlining. MLB Comp play below.



The MLB Comp play is on the LA. Angels on the run line at 9:40 eastern. LA fits a powerful late season system that plays on home favorites of -200 or higher in the last game of a series in game 150 or later if they are off a home favored win and the total is less than 8. LA has won 8 of 9 at home when the total is 7 to 8.5 and 4 straight here vs a lefty., Oakland has lost 6 straight on Thursdays and the last 5 here. Oakland has Irvin going and he has a 5+ road Era, He takes on Ohtani who has a 2>00 Home Era and has allowed just a pair of runs in his last 2 starts vs Oakland. He has been superb overall of late allowing 2 or less runs in his last 5 starts. Look for LA To take the finale. On Thursday a Powerful card is up with TOP Plays in the NFL, College Football and MLB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we Continue to dominate the leader boards in multiple sports. For the MLB Comp play. Go with the Angels on the run line. Rob Vinciletti


----------



## golden contender (Oct 1, 2022)

Huge Saturday the SEC Game of the Year Headlining along with an Executive Level TIER 1, and a 6* Afternoon side..CFB Ranked $1 overall. We also have a Top MLB Card and Soccer.

The comp pay is on Ohio. St at 3:30 eastern. We have Rutgers in a nasty early season system that is 0-16. The Knights will have a tough time here as they will struggle to score on the vaunted Buckeye defense that is ranked 18th. Rutgers has trouble scoring and if you take out the blowout win over Wagner their numbers are inept. They do have a solid defense. However. Every team they have played has been subpar on offense. Ohio. St can score and score fast and they are ranked 3rd in the nation. Ohio. St has covered 7 of 9 off a 20+ win, 8 of 9 in October games and 6 of 8  in the series. Rutgers has failed to cover the last 6 vs a team over .599, 4 of 5 in October games and 4 of 5 in Conference games. After seeing what Ohio. St did to a better Wisconsin team. It will be hard to see Rutgers stay in this one. Play on Ohio. St.. On Saturday the SEC Game of the Year Headlines a Top card that also has the Executive Level TIER 1 and a Rare 6*. The MLB Card is up and has a Perfect System play. There is also Soccer and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Ohio. St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports




SU:    6-10-0 
ATS: 0-16-0 

Oct 25, 2008    pro    Saturday    9    2008    BYU    UNLV    home    14-7    7-14    7-7    14-7    42-35    -23.5    62.0    7    -16.5    15.0    -0.8    15.8    W    L    O    0
Oct 03, 2009    pro    Saturday    5    2009    CAL    USC    home    0-10    0-10    0-3    3-7    3-30    5.0    47.0    -27    -22.0    -14.0    -18.0    4.0    L    L    U    0
Oct 09, 2010    pro    Saturday    6    2010    FLA    LSU    home    0-3    14-17    0-0    15-13    29-33    -7.0    42.0    -4    -11.0    20.0    4.5    15.5    L    L    O    0
Nov 06, 2010    pro    Saturday    10    2010    MCST    MIN    home    7-0    14-0    3-0    7-8    31-8    -24.0    58.0    23    -1.0    -19.0    -10.0    -9.0    W    L    U    0
Nov 13, 2010    pro    Saturday    11    2010    UTAH    NOTD    away    3-7    0-7    0-14    0-0    3-28    -5.0    53.5    -25    -30.0    -22.5    -26.2    3.8    L    L    U    0
Oct 08, 2011    pro    Saturday    6    2011    FLA    LSU    away    0-14    3-10    8-3    0-14    11-41    14.5    42.5    -30    -15.5    9.5    -3.0    12.5    L    L    O    0
Oct 08, 2011    pro    Saturday    6    2011    SDSU    TCU    home    0-10    0-7    7-3    7-7    14-27    4.5    56.5    -13    -8.5    -15.5    -12.0    -3.5    L    L    U    0
Oct 08, 2011    pro    Saturday    6    2011    VTCH    MIAF    home    7-0    14-7    3-7    14-21    38-35    -7.5    45.0    3    -4.5    28.0    11.8    16.2    W    L    O    0
Oct 12, 2013    pro    Saturday    7    2013    MARY    VIR    home    7-6    7-10    6-0    7-10    27-26    -5.0    43.0    1    -4.0    10.0    3.0    7.0    W    L    O    0
Oct 10, 2015    pro    Saturday    6    2015    GEO    TEN    away    7-3    17-14    0-14    7-7    31-38    -2.0    60.0    -7    -9.0    9.0    0.0    9.0    L    L    O    0
Oct 17, 2015    pro    Saturday    7    2015    NORW    IOWA    home    0-3    10-13    0-14    0-10    10-40    2.0    41.5    -30    -28.0    8.5    -9.8    18.2    L    L    O    0
Oct 08, 2016    pro    Saturday    6    2016    STAN    WAST    home    0-7    3-7    7-14    6-14    16-42    -7.0    57.5    -26    -33.0    0.5    -16.2    16.8    L    L    O    0
Sep 29, 2018    pro    Saturday    5    2018    MNEE    SFAN    home    14-0    0-0    3-0    0-0    17-10    -18.5    42.5    7    -11.5    -15.5    -13.5    -2.0    W    L    U    1
Oct 27, 2018    pro    Saturday    9    2018    NCST    SYR    away    7-24    13-3    7-14    14-10    41-51    -2.0    66.0    -10    -12.0    26.0    7.0    19.0    L    L    O    0
Oct 27, 2018    pro    Saturday    9    2018    DART    HVD    home    14-0    7-0    0-7    3-10    24-17    -18.0    43.0    7    -11.0    -2.0    -6.5    4.5    W    L    U    0
Oct 01, 2021    pro    Friday    5    2021    UTST    BYU    home    3-10    10-14    0-0    7-10    20-34    8.0    65.5    -14    -6.0    -11.5    -8.8    -2.8    L    L    U    0

Oct 01, 2022    pro    Saturday    5    2022    RUT    OHST    away


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2022)

NFL on Sunday with the Rare 6* Top play on Sunday night, an Early 5* Side our Top Unsurpassed Totals Play and The Executive LEVEL Tier 1. We also have a Late season MLB Power System play. NFL Comp play below.

The NFL Comp play is on Tennessee at 1:00 eastern. The Titans fit a Powerful system that plays on road dogs of less than 4 if they are 1-2 and off their first win. The Titans fit a subset of this system that is perfect. The Colts are off a huge Home dog win over KC and this could be a bit of as flat spot. The Titans have covered 4 of 6 here and the road team has covered 6 of 7 in the series. The Colts have failed to cover 5 of 6 in division play and 6 of 8 after allowing 250+ pas yards. Look for the Titans to get the cover. A RARE 6* is up on Sunday night Football. We also have our Exclusive Executive Level TIER 1 in late afternoon, an early 5* Perfect system side and our Unsurpassed Totals selection. NFL is off fast cashing 15 of 19. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we stay hot. For the NFL Comp play. Take Tennessee. Rob V-


SU: 7-1-0 
ATS: 8-0-0

Team  25.1
Opp  13.4 
Date Link Day Week Season Team Opp Site Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 Final Line Total SUm ATSm OUm DPS DPA SUr ATSr OUr ot
Oct 01, 1989 pro Sunday 4 1989 Steelers Lions away 0-3 10-0 7-0 6-0 23-3 2.5 44.5 20 22.5 -18.5 2.0 -20.5 W W U 0
Oct 01, 1989 pro Sunday 4 1989 Colts Jets away 0-7 0-3 7-0 10-0 17-10 3.0 44.0 7 10.0 -17.0 -3.5 -13.5 W W U 0
Sep 30, 1990 pro Sunday 4 1990 Oilers Chargers away 7-0 7-7 0-0 3-0 17-7 2.5 40.5 10 12.5 -16.5 -2.0 -14.5 W W U 0
Sep 27, 1993 pro Monday 4 1993 Steelers Falcons away 7-14 17-3 7-0 14-0 45-17 3.0 43.0 28 31.0 19.0 25.0 -6.0 W W O 0
Sep 27, 1998 pro Sunday 4 1998 Cardinals Rams away 0-7 17-3 0-0 3-7 20-17 3.5 40.5 3 6.5 -3.5 1.5 -5.0 W W U 0
Sep 24, 2000 pro Sunday 4 2000 Packers Cardinals away 7-0 10-3 6-0 6-0 29-3 1.5 41.5 26 27.5 -9.5 9.0 -18.5 W W U 0
Sep 30, 2018 pro Sunday 4 2018 Lions Cowboys away 7-3 3-10 0-7 14-6 24-26 2.5 44.0 -2 0.5 6.0 3.2 2.8 L W O 0
Sep 29, 2019 pro Sunday 4 2019 Jaguars Broncos away 3-7 3-10 14-0 6-7 26-24 2.5 38.0 2 4.5 12.0 8.2 3.8 W W O 0

Oct 02, 2022 pro Sunday 4 2022 Titans Colts away      3.0 42.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2022)

*Monday card starts the week off with the NFC WEST Game of the Month backed with an Undefeated system and a powerful 5* Diamond Cutter System in the National League Specific to game 160 of the season. Football overall ranked #1 this season. MLB Comp play below.*

On Monday the MLB comp Play is on Tampa Bay at 7:10 eastern. The Rays fit a solid system that pertains to game 160 that plays on road favorites off a loss vs an opponent like Boston off a away dog loss. Tampa has Glasnow making his 2nd start back from Injury and he will take on E. Hill who has a 5>71 era at night and a 5+ era at home. Boston is 1-10 vs a starter with a 1.15 or less whip. Tampa has won 11 of 13 vs a lefty 16 of 23 vs a losing team and the last 4 in the series. Take Tampa Tonight. On Monday night Football our NFC West Play of the Month headlines with a Perfect system. We also have a 5* Diamond Cutter Also with a perfect system in MLB Action in the N.L. and it is specific to game 160 of the season. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to Dominate on the diamond and on the big field. For the MLB Comp play. Take Tampa. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2022)

*Wednesday card has the MLB Last home Game Play of the year (4-1 last 5Y) backed with a perfect Game 162 System, We also have the Triple Perfect CFB Top Play total. Champions League Pay below.*

The Champions league comp play is on RB Leipzig at 12:45 eastern. Leipzig is a top level German team that has been exposed to much tougher competition than their counter parts from the Scottish league. Celtic is solid in league play but will be making a big jump here. Leipzig in unbeaten in 4 of 5 at home and they found the back of the net 12 times in those 5 matches. Celtic may be without one of their key defender, but even so, they have won just 1 of their last 6 European road matches. Look for RB Leipzig to emerge on top. On Hump Day Rob Brings the Bang with his Final Home game Play of the year in MLB a play which has hit in 4 of the last 5 years and is backed with a Game 162 specific system. There is also the Triple Perfect Top Play total in College Football. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on and get both now. For the Soccer Play. Go with RB Leipzig. Rob V- GC Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2022)

Saturday MLB WILD CARD Round 100% Play of the Year + CFB  Executive Level TIER 1 Side and a RARE 6* Totall, CFB Top Total and 4 more best bets headline huge card. Comp play below.

The Saturday CFB Comp Play is on the Duke Blue Devils at 4:00 eastern. GA. Tech falls into a nasty system that has failed to cover 10 off times since 1990. We are playing against home dogs in this spread and totals range that are off a road dog win at +8 or more last week if they scored less than 21 in their prior game. The Yellow Jackets pulled a big upset last week. However, they take on a 4-1 Duke team that has covered 11 of 14 on the road vs a losing home team and 20 of 27 after allowing less than 100 rush yards. Tech has failed to cover 7 of 8 in this series and 11 of 12 off a win. They have also failed to cover 30 of 44 at home vs a team with a winning road record. Look for Duke to get the win and cover. On Saturday a Huge Card is up with the MLB Wild Card Round Play of the Year, the CFB ran Executive Level TIER 1 and many more powerful best bets. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the Comp play. Go with Duke. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2022)

Sunday card has the 100% AFC North Game of the Year on Sunday night Football and 2 TOP Totals plays from a 32-1 Totals system one is a top 6*, we also have our Signature Executive Level TIER 1 play and any MLB Wild card Game 3 Power Systems,

At 4:25 eastern. The NFL Power System Play is on Arizona plus the points over Philadelphia. We note that since 1990 Non Division home dogs of more than 2 off a road dog win where they scored 23 r more and had 1 or no turnovers are a perfect 11-0 Ats in week 12 or earlier if the total is less than 50. The Eagles are 4-0 but have failed to cover the last after putting up 350+ yards and 1-5 to the spread after allowing less than 150 pass yards. The Eagles are 0-5 to the spread here in Arizona. Last week they rushed for 200+ yards over the Jags. This week they take on the 5th best Rush defense. Arizona has covered 15 of 20 October games and the host team has covered 8 of 11. Look for Arizona to get the cover. A big Sunday is up and has the AFC North GAME OF THE YEAR on Sunday night. We also have an Executive LEVEL TIER 1, a 6* Total from a 32-1 Totals system and any MLB Wild Card Game 3 Power systems. NFL on Fire this year. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with Arizona. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU: 8-3-0
ATS: 11-0-0

Oct 07, 1990 view Sunday 5 1990 Oilers Fortyniners home 14-0 0-7 7-7 0-10 21-24 5.5 46.0 -3 2.5 -1.0 0.8 -1.8 L W U 0
Sep 22, 1991 view Sunday 4 1991 Falcons Raiders home 7-0 0-7 7-7 7-3 21-17 2.5 36.5 4 6.5 1.5 4.0 -2.5 W W O 0
Oct 15, 1995 view Sunday 7 1995 Colts Fortyniners home 3-0 3-7 9-7 3-3 18-17 10.0 46.0 1 11.0 -11.0 0.0 -11.0 W W U 0
Sep 15, 2002 view Sunday 2 2002 Saints Packers home 7-0 14-10 7-7 7-3 35-20 2.5 45.5 15 17.5 9.5 13.5 -4.0 W W O 0
Nov 23, 2003 view Sunday 12 2003 Texans Patriots home 3-0 0-10 7-0 10-10 20-23 5.5 37.0 -3 2.5 6.0 4.2 1.8 L W O 1
Nov 26, 2006 view Sunday 12 2006 Bills Jaguars home 7-0 10-14 7-0 3-10 27-24 3.0 36.0 3 6.0 15.0 10.5 4.5 W W O 0
Oct 10, 2010 view Sunday 5 2010 Commanders Packers home 0-7 3-3 0-3 10-0 16-13 2.5 45.5 3 5.5 -16.5 -5.5 -11.0 W W U 1
Oct 24, 2010 view Sunday 7 2010 Dolphins Steelers home 6-0 10-17 3-3 3-3 22-23 3.0 41.0 -1 2.0 4.0 3.0 1.0 L W O 0
Nov 28, 2010 view Sunday 12 2010 Bears Eagles home 14-3 7-10 10-0 0-13 31-26 3.0 43.0 5 8.0 14.0 11.0 3.0 W W O 0
Nov 27, 2016 view Sunday 12 2016 Buccaneers Seahawks home 14-0 0-5 0-0 0-0 14-5 5.0 45.5 9 14.0 -26.5 -6.2 -20.2 W W U 0
Sep 29, 2019 view Sunday 4 2019 Saints Cowboys home 0-3 9-0 0-7 3-0 12-10 2.5 46.0 2 4.5 -24.0 -9.8 -14.2 W W U 0

Oct 09, 2022 view Sunday 5 2022 Cardinals Eagles home 5.0 49.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2022)

*Monday night Football Game of the Year headlines.* CFL Play below

The CFL Matinee Power System Play is on the Ottawa Red Blacks plus the 7 points at 1:00 eastern. Ottawa has covered 10 of 11 here and already Mauled Montreal here this year a few weeks ago. Today Ottawa Qualifies in this perfect 11-0 System that dates to 2004 and plays on road dogs off a road dog loss and a prior home loss and scored more than 10 in their last game and are taking on a Division opponent that scored less than 30 points in their last game. Montreal has failed to cover 5 of 6 on Mondays. Ottawa has covered 4 of 5 on the road. Take the points here. Our Highest rated Monday night Football play is up and has a perfect system and 5 power angles. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook/twitter to jump on. For the CFL Play take the points with Ottawa. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2022)

Thursday card has a Pair of Powerful Division Series plays in MLB, The NFC Total of the Month and a BIG 12 Top play in CFB and a Perfect system total in the NHL. Comp play below.

The NHL Comp play for Thursday is on Calgary at 9:40 eastern. This game fits a nice opening game system that applies to Calgary as we play on home favorites in their opening game of the season. Home favorites in game 1 are 8-1 since 2013 vs a team that won their opener as a home favorite. Colorado opened up as a heavy favorite and as expected pasted a weak Chicago team. Now they travel into Calgary with a target on their backs against a Calgary team that will be all out to get their home opener. Look for the Flames to melt the Avalanche tonight. Play on Calgary. See the system below. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


SU:    8-1

Oct 04, 2013    Friday    2013    Hurricanes    Red Wings    home    3-0    1-1    2-3    6-4    103    5.5    2    W    O    1
Oct 09, 2014    Thursday    2014    Red Wings    Bruins    home    0-1    2-0    0-0    2-1    -105    5.5    1    W    U    1
Oct 15, 2016    Saturday    2016    Avalanche    Stars    home    2-2    3-2    1-1    6-5    106    5.5    1    W    O    1
Oct 07, 2017    Saturday    2017    Canucks    Oilers    home    2-1    1-0    0-1    3-2    136    5.5    1    W    U    1
Oct 04, 2018    Thursday    2018    Penguins    Capitals    home    2-3    3-1    1-2    7-6    -165    6.0    1    W    O    1
Oct 04, 2019    Friday    2019    Blue Jackets    Maple Leafs    home    0-1    1-1    0-2    1-4    140    6.5    -3    L    U    1
Jan 15, 2021    Friday    2020    Senators    Maple Leafs    home    1-1    3-1    1-1    5-3    170    6.5    2    W    O    1
Oct 14, 2021    Thursday    2021    Senators    Maple Leafs    home    3-0    0-0    0-2    3-2    155    6.5    1    W    U    1
Oct 14, 2021    Thursday    2021    Kings    Golden Knights    home    2-1    2-0    2-1    6-2    135    5.5    4    W    O    1

Oct 13, 2022    Thursday    2022    Flames    Avalanche    home                    -125    6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2022)

*Massive Saturday Card up with 5 Top Level College Football Plays including The Mountain West Conf. Play of the Year and 2 more MLB Playoff selections*. CFB Comp play below.

The CFB Comp Play is on Minnesota at 12 noon eastern. The Gophers fit the nifty 9-0 road favored system below which is winning by an average 19 points per game. The game boasts the #1 and #1 defenses in points allowed. The Difference is Minnesota has a much better offense and is the reason why they are favored at 4-1 despite being non ranked against a 5-1 Illinois team that has failed to cover 9 of 12 at home vs a winning road tea,. Minnesota has covered 6 of 7 after scoring less than 20 and 6 of 7 vs winning teams. In the series Minnesota has covered 6 of 8 here at Illinois. Make it Minnesota today.  On Saturday a Huge card is up and led by the Mountain West Conference Game of the Year. In MLB Action we have 2 more Top plays along with NHL Early season Power Play system . See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we stay red hot in all sports. For the Free play., Go with the Gophers. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2022)

Sunday Card has the NFC East Game of the Year on SNF and our Executive Level TIER 1, There is also a Top Total and an early 5* Side. In MLB we have a Never lost Playoff System with a TOP 6* Rating. NFL Comp play below.


The NFL comp Play is on the Green Bay Packers at 1:00 eastern. The Packers off a stunning loss to the Giants will look to rebound here at home vs the Jets. NY has pulled back to back upsets and pertains to a very rare system that plays against road dogs off a home dog win and prior road win, if they scored more 37 or more points last out and the opponent is off a loss. These 4 teams in this system have all lost and failed to cover and lose by an average 20 points per game. The Jets have failed to cover 6 of 8 off a win and 12 of 15 after scoring 30+ points. They have failed to cover 15 of 21 on the road vs a team with a winning home record. The Packers have failed to cover 12 of 15 off a loss, 10 of 14 vs a winning team and 9 of 12 in October games. They have a top 5 defense in total yards allowed. The Jets took advantage of a banged up Dolphins team using their 3rd string Qb a 7th round pick in Skylar Thompson. Now they get a motivated A-Rog. Could be a long day for gang green. We will BACK THE PACK Today. The NFC East Game of the Year Headlines on Sunday along with a an Executive Level Tier 1 Side a Top Total and a massive 6* MLB Undefeated Playoff System. NFL Top Ranked on multiple leader boards. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with Green Bay. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2022)

*Monday night Game Of The Month headlines in the NFL with a rare MNF Specific system. We also have a 5* NHL Total and Game 5 of The A.L.D.S * Monday Comp Play below

On Monday the NHL Comp Play is on The Florida Panthers at 7:05 eastern. Florida fits a rare system that pertains to game 3 of the NHL Season which shows road favorites are 4-0 off 2 initial  wins vs an opponent off a home win. Also of note is that home dogs like Boston that are 2-0 are winless vs a team that arrives off a road win. Florida has won 28 of 36 on Mondays and the Favorite is 4-1 in the series of late. Florida had won 11 of 13 as a road favorite. Look for Florida to get the win. On Monday a Powerful card is up with the Monday night Football Game of the Month, a 5* NHL Totals System and Game 5 of the Divisional Series All with Perfect Systems from the Database. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we start the week Big. For the NHL Comp play. Go with The Panthers. Rob V-  Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2022)

*Tuesday Opening Night NBA System along with an 18-1 NHL Power system and Game 1 of the N.L.C.S Headlines.* MLB Comp play below

The Tuesday MLB comp play is on Cleveland at 4:10 eastern. Game 5 home favorites off a win and 2 previous losses with a win in game 1 are winless since 2004 in this sequence scenario, if the posted total is at least 7.The NYY are 1-4 off a win. Cleveland has won 21 of 27 on the road,  They are 9-1 after scoring 2 or less runs and 8-0 off a loss as well as 8-0 vs a team that just allowed 2 or less runs. Civale for Cleveland has allowed 2 or less runs in 8 of his last 9 starts and While he may only be in for 1 to 2 turns around the batting order will keep them in the game. Cleveland has seen Cortes and had 6 hits in 2 run over 5 innings against him. Cleveland has a solid chance here and is a live dog. On Tuesday an Opening night NBA Power system play is up along with Game 1 N.L.C.S  Historical system and a big 18-1 NHL System. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash in all sports. For the MLB Comp play. We will take a shot with Cleveland. Rob Vinciletti


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2022)

Hump day 4 pack has the CFB Total of the Month, Top MLB League Championship Series, NHL Blowout and a Late Game 1 Perfect NBA Totals System. Early MLB Total below
On Wednesday the MLB Como play is on the Under in the N.L.C.S Game between Philly and San Diego. Expect another lower scoring game here as the pitching looks tight with Nola for the Phils who has not allowed a run in 21 innings over his last 3 starts and he also sports a 2.12 day time Era. Snell for SD has allowed 2 or less runs in his last 6 starts. In the series between the two teams 12 of 16 have stayed under. Look for another tight one. On Hump day we have a Powerful card up with the CFB Total of the Month, a Perfect Game 1 NBA Totals system and 2 big MLB and NHL Plays. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash in all sports. For the MLB Comp play. Go Under in the Phillies at Padres game. Rob V- Golden contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Oct 23, 2022)

*Huge Sunday game led by an Executive Level TIER 1 the AFC Game of the Year and an early 6*. We also have a Perfect NBA Game 3 system and League Championship Baseball.* Comp play below.

The NFL comp Play is on the UNDER in the NY. Jets at Denver game at 4:05 eastern. This game fits the Powerful totals system below that plays Under for home teams like Denver that are coming off a Monday night game where they were an underdog and are taking on a team that is off a road dog win like the Jets and the total is between 35.5 and 43.5. These games average just 32 points per game since 1989. Denver will be without Wilson and are now a slight home dog. The Jets are 8 of 9 under off a win by 14 or more and 4 of 5 after a spread win. They have a top 10 defense in yards allowed and the 18th ranked offense in total yards gained. Denver has gone under 21 of 28 at home vs a team with a winning road record and 4 of the last 5 here. They have the 32nd ranked offense and the #3 defense. Look for a lower scoring grind it out game that stays under. On Sunday 4 big NFL Plays headline with the AFC Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, An early 6* and a Big Total. We have League Championship Historical system as well as a Perfect Game 3 Specific NBA Power system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Play the Under in the NY at Denver game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 24, 2022)

*Monday Card has the 5* Perfect System NFL Side, a Platinum Supreme NHL Total and a Perfect Game 4 specific NBA System*. NBA Totals Play below.

The NBA Comp play is on the Over in the San Antonio at Minnesota game at 8:10 eastern. The game applies to a solid over system for road favorites off a road favored win wit no rest vs an opponent like San Antonio that comes off a road dog win as a dog of 9 or more. The Spurs pulled a big upset over the Sixers and they are 5 of 7 over in Minnesota. The Wolves are 7 of 9 over with no rest and 5 of 5 over vs a team with a wining record. Look for a fast paced game that goes over the total. On Monday we have a 5* NFL Perfect System Side that dates to 1995. We have a Platinum Supreme NHL Total and a BIG Undefeated Game 4 Specific NBA System side.  Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we start the week fast. For the NBA Comp play., Play the Wolves and Spurs over the total. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Oct 25, 2022)

*Tuesday Card has the NHL Game of the Month and an NBA Platinum Supreme TOP PLAY Along with Champions League Soccer.* Comp play below.

The NHL Comp Play for Tuesday is on the NY. Rangers at 8:00 eastern. The Rangers fit a are system here tonight that plays on home teams off a -200 or more home favored loss and a -180 or more prior home favored loss but had a win three back, vs an opponent off a win. These teams ae a rare 6-0 since 2008. The Host team in the series is 6-1 and the Rangers have won 8 of 11 after allowing 5+ goals and 10 of 14 off  a loss by 3+ goals. Colorado is going through some growing pains with all the new faces and loss of some key pieces from last years Cup winning team. Look for the Rangers to get this one. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Oct 29, 2022)

*Huge Saturday card has the Sun Belt Conf. Game of the Year, along with an Early 6* Rare CFB Side, the Unsurpassed Totals Play and our Exclusive TIER 1 Play going early. We also have World Series Game 2, NHL and NBA*. PAC 12 Comp play below.

The PAC 12 Comp play is on USC at 7:00 eastern. Southern Cal is off their first loss last week. However, Game road favorites of more than 10 that had won their previous 6 games and are taking on a Team like Arizona that enters off a loss have covered every time the last several seasons. USC has the 11th ranked offense and should bounce back big here as they have covered 4 of 5 after passing for 280+ yards and 13 of 18 after allowing 40+ points. Arizona has failed to cover the last 4 at home vs a team with a winning road record, 42 of 58 long term after allowing 275+ pass yards and the last 3 with rest. Look for USC to cover. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Oct 30, 2022)

Sunday card has the NFC Total of the year and an Executive Level TIER 1 Both going early. In later action we have the Sunday night Total of the Month on NBC along with a 5* NBA Power Play and an NHL Totals play. Comp Play below




The NFL Comp play is on the Philadelphia Eagles at 1:00 eastern. The Eagles fit the powerful 17-1 system that pertains to undefeated teams off a spread win and a bye vs a non divisional opponent. The Eagles are flying high and ranked 4th on offense and defense. They take on their inter state rivals in the Steelers who are ranked 31st in offense and 22nd on defense. The Eagles have covered 5 of 6 at home and 4 of 5 off a win. The Host team is 4-1 to the spread. Look for the Eagles to get the win and cover. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Eagles Rob Vinciletti




SU: 18-1-
ATS: 17-1-1




Oct 30, 2022 view Sunday 8 2022 Eagles Steelers home      -10.5 43.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 31, 2022)

*Monday night Football Rare 6* Undefeated Power System Side + NBA Game of the Month along with a 5* NHL Ice crusher System.* NBA Totals Play below

On Monday the NBA Totals Play is on the OVER in the Atlanta at Toronto game at 7:30 eastern. This game applies to a rare NBA Totals system that plays over for home favorites of less than 5 of they are off a home favored loss and scored 95 or less and allowed 110 or more and are taking on a team like Atlanta that comes in off a road loss. The system averages 234 points per game while the games have an average total of 210. The Hawks average 117 per game and will draw the Raptors into a faster paced game here. In the series 7 of 10 have gone over. Look for this game to go over the total tonight. The Rare highest rated 6* Monday night system side headlines along with a 5* Undefeated  NHL System and our NBA Game of the Month. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook  to Jump on now as we continue to rank 1st or second overall on Multiple leader boards for the year. For the NBA Comp play. Go over the total in the Atlanta at Toronto game. Rob Vinciletti- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 5, 2022)

Saturday card led by the 2022 College Football Total of the Year an our Executive Level Tier 1, we also have Game of the World Series, NHL, NBA and the Breeders Cup Classic. Comp play below

The College comp play is on Tennessee plus the 9-10 points at 3:30 eastern. The Vols have the #1 offense and a so;id defense. Georgia fits a play against system that plays against favorites of 3 or more in week 8 or later in a battle of 2 undefeated teams and these favorites have failed to cover 27 of 33 times.. The Bulldogs have failed to cover 4 of 5 after scoring 40 or more and 5 of 7 after rushing for 200 or more yards. The Vols have covered 4 of 5 after scoring 40+ and the last 4 vs a winning team. They obliterated Kentucky last week and the road team has covered 4 of 5 in this series. Look for Tennessee to cover. On Saturday massive Card is up and led by the 2022 College Football Total of the year from a 19-0 system. We also have our TIER 1 Side, World Series Game 6, NHL, NBA  and the Breeders Cup Classic. We are ranked first or second overall on Multiple networks.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or DM to Jump on as we continue to cash in all sports. For the Comp play. Take the 9+ points with Tennessee. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 6, 2022)

Sunday card has 5 BIG NFL plays led by the AFC Total of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1 Side, 100% Sunday night Football Top play and NBA. NFC Play below.



The NFC Totals Play is on the Under in the Seattle at Arizona game at 4:05 eastern. This game fits the 20-2 Under system below that is perfect If the Opponent which is Arizona in this case comes in off a loss. The total here is very high and this should be a little tight here. Arizona has stayed under in 5 of 6 at home vs a winning team and 8 of 10 off a loss. Their defense likely plays much better here than they did in Minnesota. Seattle has gone under the last 6 in November games and 5 of 6 after allowing  less than 150 passing. In the series here these two have stayed under in 5 of 7. Look for this game to stay under. On Sunday Rob has his AFC Total of the Year backed with a 30-2 system, an Executive Level TIER 1, Sunday night Perfect system side and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we continue to cash in on all sports. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Under in the Arizona vs Seattle game. Rob V-




O/U: 2-20-0 ( SUBSET OPPONENT OFF A LOSS 0-8 under)


Oct 12, 2008 view Sunday 6 2008 Panthers Buccaneers away 0-14 3-3 0-3 0-7 3-27 2.0 36.5 -24 -22.0 -6.5 -14.2 7.8 L L U 0

Oct 19, 2008 view Sunday 7 2008 Saints Panthers away 0-3 7-10 0-14 0-3 7-30 3.0 44.5 -23 -20.0 -7.5 -13.8 6.2 L L U 0

Dec 14, 2008 view Sunday 15 2008 Titans Texans away 3-0 3-10 3-0 3-3 12-13 -3.0 45.0 -1 -4.0 -20.0 -12.0 -8.0 L L U 0

Sep 27, 2009 view Sunday 3 2009 Broncos Raiders away 10-0 3-3 7-0 3-0 23-3 -1.0 37.5 20 19.0 -11.5 3.8 -15.2 W W U 0

Nov 01, 2009 view Sunday 8 2009 Jaguars Titans away 0-3 7-10 6-10 0-7 13-30 3.0 44.5 -17 -14.0 -1.5 -7.8 6.2 L L U 0

Jan 03, 2010 view Sunday 17 2009 Falcons Buccaneers away 0-3 10-0 0-0 10-7 20-10 -2.0 41.5 10 8.0 -11.5 -1.8 -9.8 W W U 0

Sep 27, 2010 view Monday 3 2010 Packers Bears away 7-0 3-7 0-0 7-13 17-20 -3.0 46.0 -3 -6.0 -9.0 -7.5 -1.5 L L U 0

Nov 25, 2012 view Sunday 12 2012 Falcons Buccaneers away 3-7 7-3 7-3 7-10 24-23 -1.0 50.5 1 0.0 -3.5 -1.8 -1.8 W P U 0

Dec 08, 2013 view Sunday 14 2013 Seahawks Fortyniners away 0-6 14-10 0-0 3-3 17-19 2.5 42.0 -2 0.5 -6.0 -2.8 -3.2 L W U 0

Oct 12, 2014 view Sunday 6 2014 Steelers Browns away 3-0 0-21 0-3 7-7 10-31 2.0 46.5 -21 -19.0 -5.5 -12.2 6.8 L L U 0

Nov 27, 2014 view Thursday 13 2014 Seahawks Fortyniners away 7-0 6-0 3-3 3-0 19-3 1.0 40.5 16 17.0 -18.5 -0.8 -17.8 W W U 0

Nov 22, 2015 view Sunday 11 2015 Chiefs Chargers away 6-0 6-3 7-0 14-0 33-3 -3.0 45.5 30 27.0 -9.5 8.8 -18.2 W W U 0

Dec 24, 2016 view Saturday 16 2016 Falcons Panthers away 13-0 7-3 3-10 10-3 33-16 -3.0 49.5 17 14.0 -0.5 6.8 -7.2 W W U 0

Oct 08, 2017 view Sunday 5 2017 Seahawks Rams away 0-0 10-10 3-0 3-0 16-10 1.0 46.5 6 7.0 -20.5 -6.8 -13.8 W W U 0

Dec 16, 2017 view Saturday 15 2017 Chargers Chiefs away 0-3 6-7 7-10 0-10 13-30 0.0 45.5 -17 -17.0 -2.5 -9.8 7.2 L L U 0

Oct 21, 2018 view Sunday 7 2018 Cowboys Commanders away 0-7 7-0 0-3 10-10 17-20 1.0 41.5 -3 -2.0 -4.5 -3.2 -1.2 L L U 0

Nov 04, 2018 view Sunday 9 2018 Steelers Ravens away 7-3 7-3 6-7 3-3 23-16 1.5 46.0 7 8.5 -7.0 0.8 -7.8 W W U 0

Nov 18, 2018 view Sunday 11 2018 Vikings Bears away 0-3 0-11 3-0 17-11 20-25 2.5 44.5 -5 -2.5 0.5 -1.0 1.5 L L O 0

Oct 13, 2019 view Sunday 6 2019 Fortyniners Rams away 7-7 0-0 10-0 3-0 20-7 3.0 49.0 13 16.0 -22.0 -3.0 -19.0 W W U 0

Nov 07, 2019 view Thursday 10 2019 Chargers Raiders away 0-10 14-7 3-3 7-6 24-26 1.0 49.0 -2 -1.0 1.0 0.0 1.0 L L O 0

Oct 18, 2020 view Sunday 6 2020 Rams Fortyniners away 0-7 6-14 3-0 7-3 16-24 -2.0 49.5 -8 -10.0 -9.5 -9.8 0.2 L L U 0

Jan 09, 2022 view Sunday 18 2021 Steelers Ravens away 3-0 0-3 3-7 7-3 16-13 3.0 41.0 3 6.0 -12.0 -3.0 -9.0 W W U 1



Nov 06, 2022 view Sunday 9 2022 Seahawks Cardinals away 2.5 49.5


----------



## golden contender (Nov 7, 2022)

Monday night Football Game of the Month headlines along with the 15-0 NBA Top Totals play, a Perfect System NHL Side and Opening night College Hoops. NCAB Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp play at 8;00 eastern is on Southern Illinois over Arkansas Little Rock. The Salukis have revenge for a loss last year to the Trojans. Now they get them on their home floor and we note that Little Rock has failed to cover 16 of 17 when they lose as a road dog. The Salukis play tight defense and were ranked 16th in the Nation last season allowing  a shade over 61 per game. Southern Illinois will have a big advantage up front and brings back most of their scoring. Look for the Salukis to get  a big win and cover here. The Monday night Football Play of the Month with a perfect League Wide system headlines along with a 15-0 NBA Totals System and another Powerful NHL Play with a Rare Undefeated system. We also have our Opening night Power System Play sin College Hoops. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we start the week big. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with the Salukis. Rob V-


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## golden contender (Nov 12, 2022)

Saturday CFB Card has the 2022 ACC Game of the Year and an Executive Level TIER 1 headlining a Big 5 game pack with the 21-1 BIG 12 Play. In Hoops we have our Powerful Game 2 Specific NCAAB System plays, and NHL PLATINUM Supreme and a Perfect NBA Totals System Play. Comp play below

The CFB Comp play is on Arkansas St at 3:00 eastern. The Red Wolves fit a powerful System here that pertains to big favorites that has cashed over 805 long term. They take on one of the worst team in CFB in U. Mass. The Minutemen have failed to cover all 5 vs Sun Belt teams, 6 of 7 vs a team .500 or less and 21 of 28 on the road. Arkansas St has covered the last 6 off a loss by 10 or more at home and 10 of 11 vs Non conference teams. Look for Arkansas St to coast here today. On Saturday we have the ACC Game of the Year, an Executive Level TIER 1, The BIG 12 Game of the Month, an Early 6* Blowout and an NHL Platinum Supreme. In Hoops we have a Perfect NBA Totals System and NCAAB Game 2 Specific Database systems. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we have a Powerful Top play card up. For the CFB Comp play. Go with Arkansas St. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 13, 2022)

Sunday NFL Non Con. Total Of The Year headlines along with an Executive Level TIER 1, Sunday night Football, NBA Total of the Week and a 5* NHL Ice crusher system. NFL Comp play below


The NFL comp Play is on the OVER in the Jacksonville at KC Game at 1:00 eastern. The game is backed with a Rare totals system that has cashed ALL 6 TIMES since 1999 and plays over for Road dogs between 7 and 15 points that are off a home dog win and scored more than 21 points vs an opponent like KC that won but failed to cover as a home favorite. The Chiefs were held to 20 last week but are #1 in scoring at over 31 points per game. They have flown over 5 straight after rushing for less than 90 yards and 5 of 6 after allowing less than 250. They are also 5-2 over off a spread loss. Their defense is 20th overall. The Jags are in off a big come from behind win over the Raiders  and check in 8th overall in total yards. They are 6-0 over on the road. Look for this game to soar OVER the total. Another big Card is up on Sunday and we are top 3 in NFL on several leader boards. The Non Conference Total of the Year goes Early and the Executive Level tier 1 in the Afternoon. We also have a  5* NHL Play and NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on as we end the week big. For the NFL Comp play. Go Over Jags and Chiefs. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Nov 14, 2022)

*Monday card has a rare 6* Highest Rated NCAAB Total from a Perfect Early Season totals system and a 5* NFL Play Also with an Undefeated System.* NHL Play below

The NHL Play is on Carolina at 8:35. With the High line the Goal line looks like the play here. Carolina has won 6 of 8 vs Chicago, 8 of 9 vs losing teams and 7 of 8 on Mondays. Chicago has lost 48 of 58 vs winning teams and 14 of 19 vs a team that scored 2 or less goals. The Favorite in this series has won 5 of 6. The Canes are off a 4-1 loos and will likely rebound and get the win here. For the NHL Comp play. Go with Carolina. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Nov 19, 2022)

On Saturday night our 2022 College Football highest rated 7 unit release headlines the CFB Card that has 5 big plays, we also have NBA and NHL which have been on fire and NCAAB Also off to a fast start. Comp play below

The Saturday Comp Play is on Florida at noon eastern. We are playing against Vanderbilt here as they qualify in the 0-16 system below which pertains to teams off a big upset road dog win if they are a home dog the following week. Vandy pulled off a massive upset at Kentucky last week as a 17 point dog. They wont do well here as they are 0-5 Ats off a win and have failed to cover 5 of 6 vs a winning team. Florida could control this game with their 12th ranked rush attack. The Gators have covered 5 of 7 here and 4 of the last 5 in the series. The Commodores have failed to cover 22 of 29 at home. Look for Florida to get the cover. On Saturday night Rob Unleashes his 7 unit 2022 College Football Play of the Year headlining a powerful Football card. He also has Hoops which has been killing it and NHL Ranked top 3 on Multiple leader boards. Jump on now to Join one of the most versatile and consistent Analysts in the Nation for this big day. For the Saturday Comp play. Go with the Gators. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports

SU:0-16-0  ( Plays against Vandy)

ATS: 0-16-0 

Nov 19, 2022 Saturday 12-2022 VAN FLA home 14.


----------



## golden contender (Nov 20, 2022)

*The Sunday night Game of the Year headlines along with 4 powerful plays including a TIER 1 Side and TOP Total going early. We also have an NBA Platinum Supreme and College Hoops.* NFL Comp play below.



The NFL comp Play is on the Under in the Cleveland at Buffalo game at 1:00 eastern. The line is adjusted with the venue switch. The game applies to a powerful 70-14 under system with a 12-0 subset below . The Bills blew the game last week blowing a 17 point lead. They have not scored a touchdown int he 4th quarter since week 6. Both teams were inept on defense last week both allowing over 30. Expect a big improve from both here. Cleveland has gone under 6 of 8 after allowing 150+ rush yards and 5 of 7 on the road. The Bills are 5-0 Under at home vs a team with a losing road record, 5 of 6 under after allowing 30+ points and 6 of 7 overall of late. Look for this game to stay under. On Sunday our Sunday night NFL Play of the Year headlines along with a Top Early card that includes 4 plays in the NFL and an NBA Platinum Supreme Side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter.facebook Jump on now as we continue to cash out in all sports. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Under here.  Rob Vinciletti




O/U: 0-12-0


Nov 15, 2015 view Sunday 10 2015 Packers Lions home 3-0 0-3 0-6 13-9 16-18 -10.5 49.0 -2 -12.5 -15.0 -13.8 -1.2 L L U 0
Nov 29, 2015 view Sunday 12 2015 Cardinals Fortyniners away 3-0 3-3 7-10 6-0 19-13 -9.0 45.5 6 -3.0 -13.5 -8.2 -5.2 W L U 0
Dec 13, 2015 view Sunday 14 2015 Chiefs Chargers home 0-0 10-0 0-3 0-0 10-3 -11.0 43.0 7 -4.0 -30.0 -17.0 -13.0 W L U 0
Dec 27, 2015 view Sunday 16 2015 Steelers Ravens away 0-7 3-6 7-0 7-7 17-20 -10.5 47.5 -3 -13.5 -10.5 -12.0 1.5 L L U 0
Oct 14, 2018 view Sunday 6 2018 Rams Broncos away 6-3 7-0 7-7 3-10 23-20 -7.0 50.5 3 -4.0 -7.5 -5.8 -1.8 W L U 0
Oct 29, 2018 view Monday 8 2018 Patriots Bills away 3-0 6-3 3-3 13-0 25-6 -14.0 44.5 19 5.0 -13.5 -4.2 -9.2 W W U 0
Dec 02, 2018 view Sunday 13 2018 Rams Lions away 3-0 10-3 3-10 14-3 30-16 -10.0 54.0 14 4.0 -8.0 -2.0 -6.0 W W U 0
Dec 13, 2020 view Sunday 14 2020 Titans Jaguars away 7-0 10-3 14-7 0-0 31-10 -7.5 52.0 21 13.5 -11.0 1.2 -12.2 W W U 0
Sep 26, 2021 view Sunday 3 2021 Cardinals Jaguars away 7-0 0-13 17-6 7-0 31-19 -8.0 51.5 12 4.0 -1.5 1.2 -2.8 W W U 0
Oct 24, 2021 view Sunday 7 2021 Rams Lions home 3-10 14-6 0-3 11-0 28-19 -16.5 50.5 9 -7.5 -3.5 -5.5 2.0 W L U 0
Dec 20, 2021 view Monday 15 2021 Vikings Bears away 7-0 3-3 7-0 0-6 17-9 -7.0 47.5 8 1.0 -21.5 -10.2 -11.2 W W U 0
Jan 02, 2022 view Sunday 17 2021 Rams Ravens away 0-7 7-6 0-3 13-3 20-19 -7.0 47.0 1 -6.0 -8.0 -7.0 -1.0 W L U 0




Nov 20, 2022 view Sunday 11 2022 Bills Browns home      -9.0 48.5


----------



## golden contender (Nov 21, 2022)

Massive Monday included Rare 6* Highest rated NBA Dog, MNF Power Total, NHL Perfect totals system and a Late night Undefeated NCAAB System. Comp Play below

At 6:30 eastern the NCAAB Comp Play is on Mercer plus the points over Florida St. To the database for the Monday dig and wee see that Game 5 home favorites like the Seminoles that are 0-4 on the year are 1-4 Straight up and 0-5 to the spread if tonights opponent scored more than 53 points in their last game since 2013. Mercer is 2-2 but could easily be 4-0 losing 2 road games by 2 points each and both to better teams than they will see here. They bounced Wichita last out and average 88 points per game. The Bears have covered 4 straight on Mondays and 6 of 7 vs .400 or less opponents. Now to the Mess in Tallahasse. FSU has failed to cover 9 of 10 off a spread loss and the last 4 at home. They are off to their worst start since 1959. Mercer has a much better RPI Rank despite similar Strength of schedules. Look for Mercer to emerge with a cover tonight. On Monday a huge card is up with a Rare Highest Rated NBA Side, the MNF Total, the NHL Perfect totals system and a Late night Undefeated College Hoops play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on now as we come off another big day and start the week fast. For the Early NCAAB Comp play. Make it Mercer Plus the Points. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Nov 24, 2022)

Turkey Day Card has all 3 NFL Games 2 sides and a total all are top plays and the Egg Bowl Play in College Football tonight between Ole Miss and Miss. St. NFL Comp play below.



At 4:30 eastern, the NFL Totals play is on the UNDER in the NYG at Dallas game, The Plays is backed with a 15-1 Under system that applies to divisional games and Turnovers. Dallas just mauled Minnesota and now have the #1 ranked scoring defense. They are 7 of 8 under after passing for 250+ yards and 6 of 7 at home. NY got caught in a classic trap game on Sunday against Detroit and have stayed under 6 of 8 after allowing 30 or more, 8 of 9 in November as well as 15 of 20 off 10+ point home loss. Look for this game to stay under. Rob V



O/U: 1-15-1


----------



## golden contender (Nov 25, 2022)

*Black Friday Card has 4 Big College Football Plays and a TOP NBA Play.*

The NBA comp is on the LA. Clippers at 10:40 eastern. The Clippers were blown out in their last game in Golden St. Now they are home to take on a Denver team that hung up 130+ ion the road last out. Looking into the database we note that home teams that are not taking 10+ points are a perfect 5-0 straight yup and to the spread long term off a road dog loss vs an opponent off a road favored win scoring 130 or more. Denver has failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win and 16 of 21 after scoring 125 or more. The Clippers will be without Lenard and George so the line is adjusted to reflect their absence. Look for the Clips to hang tough here and get the cover. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Nov 26, 2022)

*HUGE Saturday card up and has a Last home game play the Year (5-1 last 6 years)  and Executive Level TIER 1, a TOP BIG 10 Play and 3 more best Bets. We also have NCAAB and NBA. Friday early card goes 5-0*. CFB comp play below.

The Comp play for Saturday in College Football is on San Jose St at 3:30 eastern. The Spartans will want this one after last weeks close road loss to Utah St. They are ranked 34th in total defense and much rougher at home. Hawaii comes to the main land with their 0-5 road record and will likely get smokes here as we note that game 13 or later road dogs of 14 or more that are under .500 and arrive off a home dog win as a dog of 10 or more have failed to cover 86% long term. Look for San Jose to pull away to a win an d cover. For the CFB Comp play. Go with San Jose S. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Nov 27, 2022)

*Sunday card has an Early Perfect top rated 6*, and NFL Executive LEVEL TIER 1, The Non Conf. TOTAL OF the Year and Sunday night Football along with NBA and NCAAB.* Comp play below

The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on the Cincy Bengals at 1 eastern. Cincy is ranked 3rd on offense and 11th on defense compared to the Titans at 24th and 17th. Cincy has covered 10 of 11 vs a winning team and 5 of 6 in the first of back to back road. The Titans have failed to cover the last 4 here in the series. They may have playoff revenge. However, road favorites that scored 35 or more in a road favored win and 38 or more in a prior home win are perfect to the spread long term vs an opponent coming off a win. Cincy has shown they can score without Chase and now they will do it without Mixon as well. Play on the Bengals. On Sunday a huge card is up with the NFL Non Conference Total of the year, along with an Executive Level TIER 1, a rare Early Perfect System 6* along with NBA and NCAAB as hoops have been hot too. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to  Jump on and we end the week big. For the NFL Comp play go with the Bengals. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Nov 28, 2022)

Monday night Football, NHL West Conf. Total of the Month, 27-1 NCAAB Court Crusher and a Perfect System play headline a powerful card. NBA Comp Play below

The NBA Comp play is on Atlanta at 7:10 eastern. The Hawks have revenge for a double digit loss 2 weeks ago to the Sixers and Philly falls into a database system that plays against home dogs with a win percentage of .600 or less that are off a win and were up by 20+ points at the half in their last game vs a team with no rest. These home teams have failed to cover 8 of 9 times. The Hawks are top 3 defending the three point line and will likely serve up some revenge here tonight. On Monday we have another Powerful card with Monday night Football, the 16-1 NHL West Total of the Month, a 5* NBA Perfect SYSTEM side and a 27-1 College Hoops system. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or DM to Jump on as we start the week big. For the NBA Comp play. Go with Atlanta. Rpb V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 2, 2022)

Friday card has the Conf. Championship TOTAL of the Year in the PAC 12 Headlining along with a RARE 6* NBA Perfect System Total and NCAAB. 

On Friday in Early MAC Action at 1 Eastern, the CFB Play is on Buffalo. The Bulls need this win to become bowl eligible, and this is a solid spot for them as we note that week 12 or later home favorites are perfect to the spread if playing off a home-favored loss vs. an opponent like Akron that is off a road dog win.. Akron has failed to cover 4 of 5 off a win and 20 of 29 long-term after passing for 280+ yards. Buffalo has covered 10 of 14 at home vs. a team with a losing road record and 5 straight here at home in this series. On Friday a huge card is up and led by the Conference Championship Total of the Year in The Big PAC 12 Game. In the NBA the lead plays is a RARE TOP Rated 6* NBA Totals System that is PERFECT and wins on Average by 15 points. We also have Powerful NCAAB Total of the week and more. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on NOW as we storm into the weekend at or near the top of Several leader boards. For the Early MAC Play. Go with Buffalo. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 3, 2022)

Saturday card has 5 big College Football Championship plays including the Championship Game of the Year and an Executive Level TIER 1 Move. There is an NCAAB Platinum Supreme play, NBA and NHL a huge card overall. Comp Play below.


The NCAAB Comp play is on Northern Kentucky at 6 pm eastern. We are backing the Norse here as they whipped Robert Morris here last year and are already 4-1 at home. They have covered the last 4 vs a team with a win percentage of .400 or less and 14 of 17 off a win. Robert Morris pulled a massive upset as a big dog at Wright St in their last game. According to the NCAAB Database. Road dogs taking less than 17 off a road dog win at +10 or more have failed to cover 80% of the time long term if they allowed 65 or less in that win and their opponent tonight is off a home win scoring 75 or more. Robert Morris has failed to cover 13 of 16 off a win. Look for Northern Kentucky to take this one. A massive Saturday Card is up and we have 5 CFB plays up including an Executive Level TIER 1 and the 100% Conference Championship Game of the Year, we have Big 12, SEC and Big 10 system plays along with NHL,NBA and NCAAB  Top plays. CFB on a 12-1 run.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter to Jump on as we Brace for another big Saturday. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go with Northern Kentucky. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 4, 2022)

Sunday Top plays include the NFC West total of the year, an Executive Level TIER 1, a 6* Rare 100% System in the KC vs Cincy game. SNF a 5* NBA and an NCAAB Blowout. CFB Top plays on Troy and Tulane $ big on Saturday.  NFL Comp play below.


The NFL Comp play for Sunday is on the Las Vegas Raiders at 4:25 eastern. We are playing against the Chargers here as we see that road dogs off a road favored win have failed to cover every time vs an opponent that has revenge and scored 31 or more points in a road dog win like the Raiders. The Raiders have a better ranked offense and both defenses are 26th and 27th. Vegas as covered 5 of 6 vs a winning team and 9 of 11 after rushing for 150+ yards. They have covered 5 of 6 after allowing 350+ yards. In the first meeting the Raiders stormed back after getting down 14 at the half only to lose late by 5 points despite losing the turnover battle to the tune of -3. Now they get LA at home with revenge. Look for Las Vegas to get the win. On Sunday a Powerful card is up and has 5 big NFL Plays including the NFC West Total of the Year, a TIER 1 Side, the SNF Play and a Rare 6* Play in the Cincy vs KC Game. We also have a big 5* NBA Side and a NCAAB Blowout. Top plays on Troy and Tulane cash big on  Saturday in CFB. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or DM on twitter to jump on. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Raiders.




SU: 1-11 ( 0-4 If Road win was as a favorite)
ATS: 2-10

Nov 17, 2002 view Sunday 11 2002 Patriots Raiders away 3-3 3-14 7-7 7-3 20-27 4.0 47.0 -7 -3.0 0.0 -1.5 1.5 L L P 0
Dec 28, 2002 view Saturday 17 2002 Eagles Giants away 7-0 0-0 0-0 0-7 7-10 1.0 37.5 -3 -2.0 -20.5 -11.2 -9.2 L L U 1
Oct 18, 2004 view Monday 6 2004 Buccaneers Rams away 7-7 7-7 7-7 0-7 21-28 6.0 42.5 -7 -1.0 6.5 2.8 3.8 L L O 0
Nov 21, 2005 view Monday 11 2005 Vikings Packers away 0-7 7-7 7-0 6-3 20-17 5.0 44.5 3 8.0 -7.5 0.2 -7.8 W W U 0
Dec 30, 2007 view Sunday 17 2007 Cowboys Commanders away 0-7 3-6 0-7 3-7 6-27 9.0 38.5 -21 -12.0 -5.5 -8.8 3.2 L L U 0
Nov 16, 2008 view Sunday 11 2008 Ravens Giants away 0-13 3-7 7-7 0-3 10-30 6.5 40.5 -20 -13.5 -0.5 -7.0 6.5 L L U 0
Dec 07, 2008 view Sunday 14 2008 Chiefs Broncos away 10-7 7-7 0-3 0-7 17-24 8.5 48.5 -7 1.5 -7.5 -3.0 -4.5 L W U 0
Dec 27, 2009 view Sunday 16 2009 Raiders Browns away 3-10 6-7 0-3 0-3 9-23 3.5 37.0 -14 -10.5 -5.0 -7.8 2.8 L L U 0
Jan 02, 2011 view Sunday 17 2010 Vikings Lions away 0-0 0-10 7-3 6-7 13-20 4.5 43.5 -7 -2.5 -10.5 -6.5 -4.0 L L U 0
Oct 20, 2013 view Sunday 7 2013 Rams Panthers away 2-7 3-10 7-10 3-3 15-30 7.0 42.5 -15 -8.0 2.5 -2.8 5.2 L L O 0
Oct 25, 2015 view Sunday 7 2015 Texans Dolphins away 0-21 0-20 13-0 13-3 26-44 4.5 45.5 -18 -13.5 24.5 5.5 19.0 L L O 0
Oct 11, 2020 view Sunday 5 2020 Colts Browns away 7-3 3-17 10-7 3-5 23-32 1.0 48.0 -9 -8.0 7.0 -0.5 7.5 L L O 0

Dec 04, 2022 view Sunday 13 2022 Chargers Raiders away 2.5 49.5


----------



## golden contender (Dec 5, 2022)

*Monday night Football TOTAL of The YEAR Headlines along with an NFL Platinum Supreme move and NBA. NFL and NBA 5-1 on Sunday.* NCAAB Play below

The NCAAB Totals Play is on the UNDER in the Kent St at Gonzaga game at 9:00. This game applies system that is specific to December  games since last season and has hit to the under 19 of 25 times with a total of 140 or higher and pertains to Gonzaga Total margin of 25 or more points in their last game. In a game where the total was 160 Gonzaga played lower scoring game in their loss to Baylor with the total winding up in the 120/s setting up this big totals system tonight.. Kent St is ranked 17th in the nation in defensive field goal percentage. Kent is 4 of 5 under in roads games and 19 of 25 vs a team with a .600 or higher win percentage. Look for this one to stay under. The Monday night Total of the Year headlines tonight and is backed with a perfect totals system. We also have a TOP NHL Platinum Supreme play and another NBA Winner. NBA and NBA Combined to go 5-1 on Sunday.  See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on  twitter/FB toJump on now as we start the week big. For the NCAAB play go Under in the Kent at Gonzaga game. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.


----------



## golden contender (Dec 10, 2022)

Saturday card has the NCAAB Non Conference Play of the Year Headlining hoops, In College Football we have a 6* Top play in the Army-Navy game 8-0 L8 in this game and and the NHL Eastern Conf. Game of the Month along with the 100% NBA Total  Comp Play below.

The NCAAB Comp play is on the Under 144 in the Eastern Washington at South Dakota State game at 5 eastern. This game applies to a nice 22-6 under system that is December specific system that pertains to one of the tears with a Totals margin of 25 or more in their last game and the total here today is 140 or higher. Both teams are inept on offense ranked in the 300/s in the country. Eastern Washington has gone under 6 of 7 after allowing 50 or less and 4 of 5 vs a team that has a .400 or less win percentage. South Dakota St has gone under 7 of 8 at home vs a losing team, 4 of 5 off a spread loss and 7 of 10 at home off a 3+ game road trip. Look for this one to stay under.  On Saturday the NCAAB Non Conference Game Of The Year Headlines a Solid cad that has a 6* Top play in the Army nave game a match we have hit the last 8 years. There is also a BIG NHL Eastern Conf. Game of the Month Play along with a 100% NBA Total. Friday Hoops,hockey and soccer sweeps the board. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or DM on Twitter/facebook toJump on now as we are Poised for another big day. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go Under Eastern Washington at South Dakota St. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 11, 2022)

Sunday night NFL Total of the Year headlines a 4 game NFL pack that also has a TIER 1 Side and a TOP Total. In hoops a rare 6* NBA is up as well as a 17-1 NHL Side. Comp play below


The NFL Comp play is on Tennessee at 1:00 Eastern. The Titans fit this nice system here that goes as far back as 1997 for home favorites off back to back losses and a total of 38 or higher vs an opponent like Jacksonville off a home win and a spread loss of 25 or more and a prior home win. The home team in this spot has covered all 7 times. The Jaguars are 1-5 ATS in their last 6 games after scoring less than 15 points as well as 5-15 Ats in December and 4-12 off a loss. The Titans are 6-0 to the spread after rushing for 150 or less and have covered 6 straight vs a losing team. The Titans have covered 5 of 6 here at home in the series. Look for the Titans to move the ball on the inept 26th ranked Jaguar defense. Take Tennessee. A huge NFL Card is up with our Sunday night total of the year, the Executive Level TIER 1 Side and a TOP Total. In hoops the lead play is a Rare 6* in the NBA and a 17-1 NHL power system play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as NFL is on a 5-1 run. For the NFL Comp play. Take the Titans.  RV




SU:    7-0-0 
ATS:    7-0-0 

Dec 28, 2003    view    Sunday    17    2003    Chargers    Raiders    home    7-0    7-14    0-0    7-0    21-14    -4.0    43.0    7    3.0    -8.0    -2.5    -5.5    W    W    U    0
Dec 26, 2010    view    Sunday    16    2010    Rams    Fortyniners    home    9-0    3-14    3-0    10-3    25-17    -2.0    40.0    8    6.0    2.0    4.0    -2.0    W    W    O    0
Sep 25, 2011    view    Sunday    3    2011    Panthers    Jaguars    home    2-0    3-10    3-0    8-0    16-10    -3.5    43.0    6    2.5    -17.0    -7.2    -9.8    W    W    U    0
Nov 08, 2015    view    Sunday    9    2015    Bills    Dolphins    home    9-0    10-7    7-7    7-3    33-17    -4.0    44.0    16    12.0    6.0    9.0    -3.0    W    W    O    0
Dec 13, 2015    view    Sunday    14    2015    Jaguars    Colts    home    3-3    6-10    21-3    21-0    51-16    -1.5    46.0    35    33.5    21.0    27.2    -6.2    W    W    O    0
Oct 25, 2020    view    Sunday    7    2020    Commanders    Cowboys    home    9-3    13-0    0-0    3-0    25-3    -1.0    45.0    22    21.0    -17.0    2.0    -19.0    W    W    U    0
Nov 22, 2020    view    Sunday    11    2020    Commanders    Bengals    home    7-0    0-9    10-0    3-0    20-9    -1.5    46.5    11    9.5    -17.5    -4.0    -13.5    W    W    U    0

Dec 11, 2022    view    Sunday    14    2022    Titans    Jaguars    home                        -3.5    41.0


----------



## golden contender (Dec 12, 2022)

The Monday night NFL Total of the Mo th headlines from a Perfect system dating to 1990. We also have the NBA Western Conf. Game of the Mo nth and another Top NHL Play. NCAAB Play below

On Monday the NCAAB Comp play is on the Over in the Creighton vs Arizona St game at 9:00 eastern. Our scoring models show a higher scoring Game here on the neutral court. Creighton averages 78 per game and Arizona St 72 per game. The Sun Devils have gone over 4 of 5 on neutral courts while Creighton has flown over in 5 of 6 neutral court games. Look for a fast paced games here that flys over the total. On Monday 3 Powerful plays are up, a 100% Monday night Football totals system that goes back to 1990, the NBA Western Conference Game of the Month and a Top NHL Power system side. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on as we start the week fast. For the NCAAB Play. Go over the total Creighton vs Arizona St. Rob -V


----------



## golden contender (Dec 15, 2022)

The Thursday night Game of the Year in NFL Action headlines with 2 perfect systems. We also have a big 5* NBA Court Crusher and a late NCAAB Platinum Supreme play. NHL Play below
The NHL Play is on Washington at 7:10 eastern. The Caps fit the nice 12-0 system below that plays on home favorites off a road favored win at -170 or higher where they scored 6+ goals and the opponent arrives off a win. The Cps are off the big win in Chicago where Ovechkin has a hat trick and scored goals number 800. Now they head home with shutout loss revenge on Dallas. The Stars come in off a road dog win over a hot NJ Team but are just 1-5 as a road dog off a road dog win. The Caps have won the last 5 and are 4-0 of late vs the West. Play on Washington. The Thursday night NFL Play of the Year with 2 Undefeated Thursday specific systems headlines tonight along with an NCAAB Platinum Supreme move and a 5* NBA Perfect system court crusher. See us at goldencontender@aol.com to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the NHL Play. Go with the Caps. Rob V-
SU:12-0
Dec 27, 2006Wednesday2006SenatorsIslandershome1-00-01-02-0-1806.52WU0
Feb 03, 2007Saturday2006DevilsSabreshome0-10-03-13-2-1055.51WU0
Apr 01, 2007Sunday2006RangersMaple Leafshome2-23-02-07-2-1475.55WO0
Apr 11, 2007Wednesday2006SenatorsPenguinshome2-01-13-26-3-1716.53WO0
May 01, 2009Friday2008Red WingsDuckshome1-11-11-03-2-2205.51WU0
Mar 16, 2021Tuesday2020CapitalsIslandershome0-02-01-13-1-1055.52WU0
Dec 05, 2021Sunday2021Golden KnightsFlameshome1-00-02-23-2-1305.51WU0
Jan 30, 2022Sunday2021AvalancheSabreshome1-02-11-04-1-6006.53WU0
Feb 07, 2022Monday2021Maple LeafsHurricaneshome0-12-01-24-3-1256.51WO1
Feb 17, 2022Thursday2021Maple LeafsPenguinshome1-02-01-14-1-1506.53WU0
Mar 08, 2022Tuesday2021PredatorsStarshome0-00-02-12-1-1355.51WU0
Apr 16, 2022Saturday2021BluesWildhome1-03-11-46-5-1206.51WO1
Dec 15, 2022Thursday2022CapitalsStarshome-1106.0


----------



## golden contender (Dec 17, 2022)

Saturday card has ALL 3 NFL Plays including the AFC East Play of the Year backed with a 100% Saturday specific system. We also have an Executive Level TIER 1 Bowls side and and Platinum Supreme total. In hoops we have a Powerful NCAAB Card as well as NBA and NHL.  New Mexico Bowl below

On Saturday in the New Mexico Bowl at 7:30 eastern. We are Backing BYU and the 4-5 points. Big line shift with BYU Qb Hall out. However, BYU fits a Massey rating system and a Sagarin Indicator we use in Bowl games SMU has struggled vs winning teams failing to cover 4 of 5 and are just 1-5 to the spread against Independents. BYU has covered 5 straight after rushing for 200+ yards in the last game and they will look to run it often here and will do well here against the SMU 118th defense that is one of the worst at stopping the run. BYU has enough on defense to slow down SMU. In fact the favorite in SMU Bowl games has failed to cover the last 10 and we also are not a fan of first year bowl favored coaches. BYU has won all 3 meetings when these two meet. Take the points here. On Saturday a massive card is up with 3 NFL Plays including the AFC East Play of the Year and 3 big Bowls plays including a tier 1 side. We also have top plays in hoops and NHL. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For The New Mexico Bowl we will take the points with BYU. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports


----------



## golden contender (Dec 18, 2022)

*Big Sunday card up with the 2022 NFL Total of the year headlining a big 4 game NFL Pack. Comp Play below*

The NFL Comp play is on Jacksonville at 1 eastern. The JagS are home off a big road dog win over Tennessee. We have several systems that play on home dogs off a road dog win. One that is perfect pertains to these home dog scoring 35 or more in that road dog win and are now taking on a team like Dallas that won as a home favorite but failed to cover the spread. Dallas is on the road off 3+ home games and historically teams have struggled as a non division road favorite in this role particularly later in the season. The Dog in the series has covered the last 4. The Jags are 3-2 at home and Dallas is 3-2 on the road so we look for a closer type game and we will back the Jags and the points. On Sunday we have a big card up with 4 big NFL Plays including the 2022 NFL Total of the year headlining. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook Jump on now as we continue to cash out in all sports. For the NFL Comp play. Take the 3-4 points with the Jaguars. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 19, 2022)

*Monday card has the 24-0 NBA Western Conf. Play of the Year, a Triple system NFL Side play, the Perfect System Beach Bowl and more.* NHL Comp Play below

The NHL Power Play is on Dallas at 7:10 eastern. The Starts are 5=- as a road favorite of 120 or more and with a heavy line this will be a smaller play. However Dallas has won 30 of 42 vs a losing team. Columbus has scored just 3 goals in their last 3 games all losses and they are 0-4 after scoring 32 or les goals and 14-37 vs a losing team. The Blue Jackets are 27 on offense and 31st on Defense while Dallas is 4th and 6th in those categories.  Look for Dallas to get the win. On Monday a huge card is up and led by the 24-0 NBA Western Conf. Game of the Year, We also have 3 Powerful Systems and 2 are perfect In the Monday night NFL Games along with the Beach bowl side. Bowl plays open on a 6-0 run. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook Jump on now as we start the week big. For the NHL Comp play. Play on the Starts. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 21, 2022)

*Hump Day Card has the 17-0 New Orleans Bowl System, a Rare 6* BIG East Game of the Month in NCAAB and a Triple Pack in NBA. ACC Comp Play below*

The NCAAB Comp Play for Wednesday is on Georgia Tech at 7 eastern. Clemson is in the emerging system below that is 2022 specific and has Favorites at 0-6 straight up. Clemson has failed to cover 10 of 13 on the road vs a team with a .600 or better home win percentage. The Yellow Jackets have covered 6 of 7 after scoring 90 or more and 4 of 5 off a win of 20 or more. Tech has covered 6 of the last 7 at home and with the Dog in this series covering the last 5. We will stay at home with Georgia Tech. Rob V-

SU:0-6

ATS:0-6-0 

DateLinkDaySeasonTeamOppSiteFinalRestLineTotalSUmATSmOUmDPSDPASUrATSrOUrot

Nov 18, 2022Fri2022COSTCOFCaway64-740&0-1.0156.0-10.0-11.0-18.0-14.5-3.5LLU0

Nov 20, 2022Sun2022VTCHCOFCaway75-771&1-6.0153.0-2.0-8.0-1.0-4.53.5LLU0

Nov 26, 2022Sat2022CLGPENNaway69-810&0-3.5149.0-12.0-15.51.0-7.28.2LLO0

Nov 26, 2022Sat2022CDAVMILWaway85-873&2-5.0148.5-2.0-7.023.58.215.2LLO0

Nov 26, 2022Sat2022MURTCHAaway66-695&2-1.5146.0-3.0-4.5-11.0-7.8-3.2LLU0

Dec 01, 2022Thu2022ARZUTAHaway66-817&4-6.0155.5-15.0-21.0-8.5-14.86.2LLU0

Dec 21, 2022Wed2022CLEMGTCHaway3&3-1.5141.5


----------



## golden contender (Dec 24, 2022)

Christmas Eve card up and today we have our 7* 2022 NFL GAME OF THE YEAR Headlining a Powerful NFL Card that also has the Hawaii Bowl.  Comp play below

The NFL Comp Play is on Baltimore at 1 eastern. Atlanta fits the 0-15 system below that dates to 2013 for Dogs of 6 or more that scored less than 24 points and are taking on a team that plays on grass and likes to rush the ball that is also off a loss and scored less than 21 points. Atlanta has failed to cover 6 of 8 vs a wining teams 4 of 5 after passing for 150 or less. They relies on the run game last week in the loss to the Saints and Ridder in his first start really could nit sling it. The Ravens were shut down in Cleveland and have come back to cover 7 of 9 after scoring 14 or less and they have covered 12 of in December as well as 4 of 5 vs Atlanta. Play on Baltimore. On Saturday the 7* NFL game of the Year headlines the card and is backed with a 37-1 system with a 23-0 subset that dates to 1990. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or at facebook/twitter to Jump on now as Rob Continues to Dominate football. For the Comp play go with the Ravens. Rob V-



SU:    0-15-0 

ATS:    0-15-0


Dec 01, 2013    view    Sunday    13    2013    Buccaneers    Panthers    away    6-7    0-10    0-7    0-3    6-27    8.0    41.5    -21    -13.0    -8.5    -10.8    2.2    L    L    U    0
Oct 26, 2014    view    Sunday    8    2014    Raiders    Browns    away    0-6    6-3    0-0    7-14    13-23    7.0    44.0    -10    -3.0    -8.0    -5.5    -2.5    L    L    U    0
Nov 09, 2014    view    Sunday    10    2014    Jaguars    Cowboys    neutral    7-10    0-14    0-7    10-0    17-31    7.0    45.5    -14    -7.0    2.5    -2.2    4.8    L    L    O    0
Nov 30, 2014    view    Sunday    13    2014    Titans    Texans    away    0-14    0-10    14-7    7-14    21-45    7.0    43.0    -24    -17.0    23.0    3.0    20.0    L    L    O    0
Dec 21, 2014    view    Sunday    16    2014    Cardinals    Seahawks    home    0-0    3-14    3-0    0-21    6-35    9.5    36.5    -29    -19.5    4.5    -7.5    12.0    L    L    O    0
Oct 11, 2015    view    Sunday    5    2015    Rams    Packers    away    0-14    10-0    0-7    0-3    10-24    9.0    45.5    -14    -5.0    -11.5    -8.2    -3.2    L    L    U    0
Oct 09, 2016    view    Sunday    5    2016    Browns    Patriots    home    7-16    0-7    0-7    6-3    13-33    10.5    47.5    -20    -9.5    -1.5    -5.5    4.0    L    L    U    0
Sep 17, 2017    view    Sunday    2    2017    Browns    Ravens    away    0-7    7-14    3-0    0-3    10-24    8.0    39.0    -14    -6.0    -5.0    -5.5    0.5    L    L    U    0
Nov 19, 2017    view    Sunday    11    2017    Browns    Jaguars    home    0-7    7-3    0-0    0-9    7-19    7.5    37.5    -12    -4.5    -11.5    -8.0    -3.5    L    L    U    0
Dec 09, 2018    view    Sunday    14    2018    Buccaneers    Saints    home    7-0    7-3    0-8    0-17    14-28    9.5    54.5    -14    -4.5    -12.5    -8.5    -4.0    L    L    U    0
Oct 11, 2020    view    Sunday    5    2020    Commanders    Rams    home    7-6    3-14    0-3    0-7    10-30    8.5    45.0    -20    -11.5    -5.0    -8.2    3.2    L    L    U    0
Nov 08, 2020    view    Sunday    9    2020    Bears    Titans    away    0-3    0-7    0-7    17-7    17-24    6.5    46.5    -7    -0.5    -5.5    -3.0    -2.5    L    L    U    0
Dec 12, 2021    view    Sunday    14    2021    Jaguars    Titans    away    0-7    0-3    0-7    0-3    0-20    8.5    44.5    -20    -11.5    -24.5    -18.0    -6.5    L    L    U    0
Sep 18, 2022    view    Sunday    2    2022    Seahawks    Fortyniners    away    0-6    0-14    7-0    0-7    7-27    8.5    39.5    -20    -11.5    -5.5    -8.5    3.0    L    L    U    0
Oct 16, 2022    view    Sunday    6    2022    Cowboys    Eagles    away    0-0    3-20    7-0    7-6    17-26    6.5    42.5    -9    -2.5    0.5    -1.0    1.5    L    L    O    0

Dec 24, 2022    view    Saturday    16    2022    Falcons    Ravens    away


----------



## golden contender (Dec 27, 2022)

Tuesday card has the 100% Bowl Game of the Month and a 17-1 Totals system along with NBA. NCAAB Comp play below
The NCAAB Comp play for Tuesday is on Seton Hall plus the 7+ points at 8:00 eastern. The Pirates travel to take on Marquette tonight and we note that they have covered 7 of 9 on the road vs a winning team. The Dog in this series ahs covered 21 of 27 times. Marquette is off a high scoring loss to Providence and they have failed to cover 16 of 22 after allowing 90+ points. The Eagles are 4-12 to the spread at home vs a team with a losing road record. The host team in this series has failed to cover 24 of 32 times. Seton Hall is much better defensively. We will back them to get the cover here tonight. On Tuesday a Solid Card is up with 2 Top Bowl plays In the Afternoon we have a 17-1 Bowl totals system and then at night the Bow Game of the Month. There is also NBA. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we Continue to cash out. For the NCAAB Comp play. Take the points with Seton Hall. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2022)

*New Years Eve Card has our TOP Rated Bowl Game Of The Year headlining the action along with a big Fiesta Bowl totals Play, NBA and NCAAB as well as NHL.* Music Bowl Comp play below.



The Music City comp Bowl Play is on Iowa at 12 noon eastern Iowa has 2017 revenge on Kentucky for a loss last year in the Citrus bowl. They also fit s solid system that pertains to teams with top 10 rush defenses. In fact they have covered the last 4 after allowing less than 100 yards on the ground. Coach Ferentz has been solid when his teams play with revenge and playing off a loss. The Hawkeyes will be motivated after losing their last home game to Nebraska as a double digit favorite. Kentucky will be without a top wideout here and is ranked 10th on offense. With SEC Bowl teams failing 8 straight times vs a team with revenge we will go with Iowa here today. On Saturday Rob has his Highest Rated BOWL Game of the Year and 2 TOP Bowl totals. In hoops Rob has TOP NBA and NCAAB Plays along with another big NHL Play. Jump on now as Rob Ends the Year with a Bang. For the Comp play. Go with Iowa. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Dec 31, 2022)

New Years Day card is Loaded and has the 25-1 Non Conf. Total of the year, an Executive Level Tier 1 side, a rare 25-0 6* from a 25-0 week 17 system, SNF 100% Division system and the NCAAB Ivy League Total of the year. Comp play below

On Sunday the NFL Comp play is on Jacksonville at 1 eastern. The Jags will play hard here. They have home loss revenge for a loos to the Texans 13-6. We note that week 17 home dogs with a .300 or less win percentage have not covered since 2000 if they are off a road dog win and the opponent is also off a win.  The JAGS are rolling right now and will want to get to .500 on the year. They are 6th in total yards this season and 15th in points allowed. That is a stark contrast to a Houston team that is 30th in scoring and 30th in yards allowed. The Texans have failed to cover the last 5 at home vs a team with a losing road record and and 4 of 5 after allowing 14 or less. Look for Jacksonville to serve up revenge here today. Dont miss the huge New Years day card that has 4 top plays in the NFL including the Non Conference TOTAL of the Year, the rare 6* from a week 17 25-0 system, the early TIER 1 Executive Level side, the 100% Sunday night football play and a 100% Ivy League College Hoops totals play. Jump on now as we start the year fast. For the NFL Comp play. Go with the Jaguars. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Jan 2, 2023)

*Monday card has 2 big Bowl Plays one is the Bowl Total of the Year, we also have the Rose Bowl Side and a Perfect Monday night 5* with a 100% MNF Specific database system. We also have hoops and more.* NBA Comp play below.

The NBA Comp plays is on the Over in the New Orleans at Philadelphia game at 7:10 eastern. The game fits a rare total system that plays over for home teams like the Sixers that are off a road favored win scoring 110 or more and a prior road loss, if the total is 200 more higher and the opponent is off a road dog loss. These two played on Friday with the Pelicans emerging with a 127-116 win. The Pelicans followed that with a loss on Saturday and are 7-0 Over off a spread loss and  5 of 5 over with 1 day of rest. The Sixers are 9 of 11 over off a road trip lasting 7+ days. Look for another higher scoring game here. Play the over. On Monday a huge card is up with our 29-1 Bowl total if the Year, we also have a powerful Rose Bowl Pay and a Perfect System in the Monday night Football game. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on Twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the NBA Comp play. Go over in the New Orleans vs Philly game. Rob Vinciletti


----------



## golden contender (Jan 4, 2023)

*BIG Hump day card with with a RARE 6*  NBA Side (Last night $ big with OKC) we also have the ACC Game of the Month with a Perfect system headlining NCAAB and another TOP NHL Play (Last night $ big with Buffalo a +150 dog).* BIG 12 Comp play below

The BIG 12 Comp play is on Oklahoma at 7 eastern. We will use the money line value here at -150 instead of winning by 4 points to cash. Iowa St fits the system below which has road dogs of less than 4 at 1-6 straight up if they are off a home dog win where the line was 3 or less and the are taking on a team like the Sooners that are off a home loss. Oklahoma lost a heart breaker here on Saturday by 1 to Texas, Now they get a Cyclone team that pulled a minor upset as a short home dog over Baylor.. Iowa St has failed to cover 5 of 6 on Hump day and 4 of 5 off a spread win. Oklahoma has covered 4 of 5 at home and 5 of 6 vs a .600 or better opponent. With the Host team on a 10-2 run we will go with Oklahoma to win. On Hump day another Powerful card is up and led by a rare 6* NBA, The ACC Game of the Month, another Powerful Undefeated NHL System play and a late night Tennis play.m Jump on NOW as Rob was a Multiple network all sports champ in 2022 and has started fast this season. For the NCAAB Big 12 play. Go with the Sooners to win. Rob V- Golden Contender Sports.



SU:    1-6 ( plays against Iowa St)    

ATS:    1-6-0 



Feb 16, 2013        Sat    2012    TXAM    VAN    away    56-63    2&2    2.0    112.0    -7.0    -5.0    7.0    1.0    6.0    L    L    O    0

Jan 27, 2015        Tue    2014    NEB    MICH    away    44-58    2&2    2.5    115.0    -14.0    -11.5    -13.0    -12.2    -0.8    L    L    U    0

Jan 26, 2016        Tue    2015    TEN    ALA    away    57-63    2&2    2.5    145.0    -6.0    -3.5    -25.0    -14.2    -10.8    L    L    U    0

Jan 18, 2017        Wed    2016    SDAK    ORU    away    80-90    3&3    2.5    150.0    -10.0    -7.5    20.0    6.2    13.8    L    L    O    0

Nov 27, 2019        Wed    2019    SLU    BCOL    away    64-54    3&3    1.5    135.5    10.0    11.5    -17.5    -3.0    -14.5    W    W    U    0

Dec 19, 2020        Sat    2020    DEL    LAS    away    61-71    7&2    3.5    133.0    -10.0    -6.5    -1.0    -3.8    2.8    L    L    U    0

Jan 15, 2021        Fri    2020    GB    DETM    away    61-86    5&18    3.5    149.5    -25.0    -21.5    -2.5    -12.0    9.5    L    L    U    0



Jan 04, 2023        Wed    2022    IWST    OKLA    away        3&3    3.0    124.5


----------



## golden contender (Saturday at 3:59 PM)

*Saturday card is loaded with the AFC South Play of the Year and a Triple Perfect AFC WEST Total. We also have an Executive Level TIER 1 in NHL and College hoops. Comp play* below


The NCAAB Comp play is on the Over 127 in the Texas St at South Alabama game at 3 eastern. The game applies to the solid over system that has cashed 11 of 14 times the last 10+ seasons and pertains to road dogs off a dog win at +10 or more and a prior loss and are taking on a team that comes in off a home favored win like South Alabama. Texas St has gone over 5 of 7 off a win and 5 of 5 on Saturdays, South Alabama has flown over in 4 of 5 off a spread win. With the low total look for this one push over the total. On Saturday the AFC South Play of the Year is up along with a Triple perfect 24-0 AFC West total in NFL Action. We have an Executive Level TIER 1 in the NHL and a Powerful NCAAB Card. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/FB to Jump on now as we continue to cash. For the NCAAB Comp play. Go over the the Total South Alabama vs Texas St. Rob Vinciletti



O/U: 11-3-0

Jan 05, 2013 Sat 2012 UCR HAW away 61-76 1&1 11.5 125.5 -15.0 -3.5 11.5 4.0 7.5 L L O 0
Jan 04, 2014 Sat 2013 NAZ MONS away 66-68 1&1 4.5 136.0 -2.0 2.5 -2.0 0.2 -2.2 L W U 0
Jan 11, 2014 Sat 2013 TROY LR away 75-62 1&1 8.0 133.5 13.0 21.0 3.5 12.2 -8.8 W W O 0
Feb 01, 2014 Sat 2013 CDAV UCSB away 67-82 1&1 15.0 144.0 -15.0 0.0 5.0 2.5 2.5 L P O 0
Jan 22, 2017 Sun 2016 YST MILW away 85-94 1&1 3.5 146.5 -9.0 -5.5 32.5 13.5 19.0 L L O 1
Mar 04, 2017 Sat 2016 DART PRIN away 48-85 0&0 16.5 131.0 -37.0 -20.5 2.0 -9.2 11.2 L L O 0
Jan 13, 2018 Sat 2017 DEN SDST away 72-94 1&1 15.0 150.5 -22.0 -7.0 15.5 4.2 11.2 L L O 0
Jan 27, 2018 Sat 2017 NAZ MONT away 64-82 1&1 18.0 144.0 -18.0 0.0 2.0 1.0 1.0 L P O 0
Jan 05, 2019 Sat 2018 UTAH ARZ away 81-84 1&1 8.0 139.5 -3.0 5.0 25.5 15.2 10.2 L W O 1
Feb 16, 2021 Tue 2020 NEB MARY away 50-64 1&1 10.5 136.5 -14.0 -3.5 -22.5 -13.0 -9.5 L L U 0
Feb 20, 2021 Sat 2020 EIL PEAY away 76-69 1&1 7.0 142.5 7.0 14.0 2.5 8.2 -5.8 W W O 0
Feb 12, 2022 Sat 2021 NAZ MONS away 70-72 1&1 13.0 137.0 -2.0 11.0 5.0 8.0 -3.0 L W O 0
Feb 19, 2022 Sat 2021 IUPU YST away 61-74 1&1 17.5 125.0 -13.0 4.5 10.0 7.2 2.8 L W O 0
Feb 26, 2022 Sat 2021 ELON NE away 67-54 1&1 4.0 130.5 13.0 17.0 -9.5 3.8 -13.2 W W U 0

Jan 07, 2023 Sat 2022 TXST SALA away 1&1


----------



## golden contender (Sunday at 2:21 AM)

Sunday NFL Quad pack has the NFL Last  Game Play Of the Year 6-2 last 8 years along with an Unsurpassed Totals Play, an Executive Level TIER 1 and the Double Perfect Sunday nighter on NBC. In Hoops we have and NBA Platinum Supreme + NCAAB RPI Scale system. NFL Comp Play below.


The NFL Comp play is on Carolina at 1 eastern. The Panthers fit this nice power system that plays last week divisional  road teams that average less than 3 turnovers and both teams are under .500. The Panther blew a big lead last week and will play hard here against a Saints team that won on the road at Philly last week. The Underdog is 13-4 ATS in the series and Carolina has covered 4 of 5 here. They are 7 of 8 after putting up 350= yards. The Saints are 1-5 to the spread after allowing 90 or less rush yards. Look for the Panthers to cover. A Massive Card is up and has the the NFC North Top play on SNF and the last game p[lay of the year in afternoon action, part of a big 4 games NFL Pack We also have NCAAB, NHL and an NBA Platinum Supreme move. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on twitter/facebook to Jump on now as we continue to cash and were ranked #1 overall on 4 different networks in 2022. For the NFL Comp play take the 3-4 points with Carolina. Rob V-


SU:    15-4-0 
ATS:    17-2-0 

Dec 27, 1992    view    Sunday    17    1992    Rams    Falcons    home    14-0    0-20    3-0    21-7    38-27    -4.0    45.0    11    7.0    20.0    13.5    6.5    W    W    O    0
Dec 26, 1993    view    Sunday    17    1993    Patriots    Colts    home    7-0    10-0    14-0    7-0    38-0    -5.5    32.0    38    32.5    6.0    19.2    -13.2    W    W    O    0
Dec 22, 1996    view    Sunday    17    1996    Seahawks    Raiders    away    0-8    13-6    15-7    0-0    28-21    3.5    37.5    7    10.5    11.5    11.0    0.5    W    W    O    0
Dec 21, 1997    view    Sunday    17    1997    Eagles    Commanders    away    7-14    7-14    3-0    15-7    32-35    5.5    38.0    -3    2.5    29.0    15.8    13.2    L    W    O    0
Dec 30, 2001    view    Sunday    17    2001    Browns    Titans    away    14-14    10-10    0-7    17-7    41-38    6.0    37.0    3    9.0    42.0    25.5    16.5    W    W    O    0
Dec 28, 2003    view    Sunday    17    2003    Chargers    Raiders    home    7-0    7-14    0-0    7-0    21-14    -4.0    43.0    7    3.0    -8.0    -2.5    -5.5    W    W    U    0
Jan 02, 2005    view    Sunday    17    2004    Giants    Cowboys    home    0-3    7-6    0-7    21-8    28-24    -3.0    37.5    4    1.0    14.5    7.8    6.8    W    W    O    0
Jan 01, 2006    view    Sunday    17    2005    Browns    Ravens    home    0-0    6-13    14-3    0-0    20-16    3.0    37.0    4    7.0    -1.0    3.0    -4.0    W    W    U    0
Jan 02, 2011    view    Sunday    17    2010    Lions    Vikings    home    0-0    10-0    3-7    7-6    20-13    -4.5    43.5    7    2.5    -10.5    -4.0    -6.5    W    W    U    0
Jan 02, 2011    view    Sunday    17    2010    Seahawks    Rams    home    7-0    0-3    3-3    6-0    16-6    3.0    41.5    10    13.0    -19.5    -3.2    -16.2    W    W    U    0
Dec 30, 2012    view    Sunday    17    2012    Bills    Jets    home    7-3    7-6    0-0    14-0    28-9    -3.5    40.0    19    15.5    -3.0    6.2    -9.2    W    W    U    0
Dec 30, 2012    view    Sunday    17    2012    Panthers    Saints    away    3-0    10-17    14-7    17-14    44-38    4.0    54.0    6    10.0    28.0    19.0    9.0    W    W    O    0
Dec 28, 2014    view    Sunday    17    2014    Bears    Vikings    away    0-3    3-0    3-7    3-3    9-13    6.5    45.0    -4    2.5    -23.0    -10.2    -12.8    L    W    U    0
Dec 31, 2017    view    Sunday    17    2017    Colts    Texans    home    0-3    7-10    7-0    8-0    22-13    -5.5    41.0    9    3.5    -6.0    -1.2    -4.8    W    W    U    0
Dec 29, 2019    view    Sunday    17    2019    Broncos    Raiders    home    0-0    10-3    3-0    3-12    16-15    -3.5    41.0    1    -2.5    -10.0    -6.2    -3.8    W    L    U    0
Dec 29, 2019    view    Sunday    17    2019    Falcons    Buccaneers    away    10-0    6-22    0-0    6-0    28-22    0.0    49.5    6    6.0    0.5    3.2    -2.8    W    W    O    1
Jan 03, 2021    view    Sunday    17    2020    Giants    Cowboys    home    6-3    14-6    0-7    3-3    23-19    1.5    44.0    4    5.5    -2.0    1.8    -3.8    W    W    U    0
Jan 03, 2021    view    Sunday    17    2020    Lions    Vikings    home    6-7    10-14    13-10    6-6    35-37    3.5    54.5    -2    1.5    17.5    9.5    8.0    L    W    O    0
Jan 01, 2023    view    Sunday    17    2022    Panthers    Buccaneers    away    7-0    7-10    0-0    10-20    24-30    3.5    40.5    -6    -2.5    13.5    5.5    8.0    L    L    O



Jan 08, 2023    view    Sunday    18    2022    Panthers    Saints    away


----------



## golden contender (Monday at 5:41 PM)

*Championship Monday takes center Stage and an Undefeated Totals System applies to this game. We also have a 5* NBA Court Crusher and Another TOP NHL Play. NCAAB* Comp play below.

The NCAAB Comp Play is on Colgate at 7 eastern. Colgate fits a nice scoring system tonight and won by 10 the last time they played on the road against Army. The Raiders are much better despite having the same record and they have covered 4 of 5 on the road. Army has failed to cover 7 of 8 at home vs a team with a winning road record and 5 of 6 off a spread win. The Knights have failed to cover 4 of the last 5 at home. The Favorite has covered the last 4 in the series and the road team is on a 4-1 spread run in this series. Play on Colgate. On Championship Monday we have a Perfect Totals System in the big game. In Hoops we a 5* Court Crusher system is up along with a Double System NHL Top play. Jump on now as we stay Hot. For the NCAAB Comp play. Play on Colgate. Rob V-


----------



## golden contender (Today at 4:26 PM)

*Thursday card has a big NHL Platinum Supreme play NHL Sides on a 32-8 run. In hoops the lead plays are the NBA Total of the Month and in NCAAB Action a 5* Perfect System Late night play. Hoops and Hockey Sweep on Wednesday going 4-0* NCAAB Comp play below

The NCAAB Comp play is on BYU plus the points at 9:30 eastern. Gonzaga fits the 90% play against system that goes against road favorites that are off back to back road favored wins and scored 80 or more in their last game and are now taking on a Team like BYU that also won on the road in their last game. These road favorites fall flat going 1-9. Gonzaga has been big money burner failing to cover in 18 of 23 including the last 4 on the road and 13 of 16 off a win. BYU has covered 4 of 5 at home and 6 of 8 overall. The Cougars have tightened up the defense as well allowing 58 or less in 4 of the last 5 games. Look for BYU to get the cover. On Thursday we come off a 4-0 sweep wit the NBA Total of the Month, an NHL Platinum Supreme and a Late night 5* Perfect System NCAAB Play. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to Jump on now as we continue the hit streak. For the NCAAB Play. Take the points with the Cougars. Rob -





SU: 1-9 
ATS: 1-9-0



Feb 20, 2013 Wed 2012 OAK PFW away 71-77 3&3 -2.0 142.5 -6.0 -8.0 5.5 -1.2 6.8 L L O 0
Nov 30, 2013 Sat 2013 IOWA VIL away 83-88 0&0 -3.0 148.0 -5.0 -8.0 23.0 7.5 15.5 L L O 1
Jan 23, 2016 Sat 2015 WEB IDST away 68-69 6&6 -11.5 148.0 -1.0 -12.5 -11.0 -11.8 0.8 L L U 0
Jan 30, 2016 Sat 2015 UND NCOL away 70-71 6&6 -1.0 156.0 -1.0 -2.0 -15.0 -8.5 -6.5 L L U 0
Feb 08, 2018 Thu 2017 BEL TNST away 56-64 4&4 -9.0 136.0 -8.0 -17.0 -16.0 -16.5 0.5 L L U 0
Jan 17, 2019 Thu 2018 MUR EIL away 83-61 4&4 -12.5 148.0 22.0 9.5 -4.0 2.8 -6.8 W W U 0
Nov 24, 2019 Sun 2019 VIL BAY away 78-87 1&1 -1.5 139.0 -9.0 -10.5 26.0 7.8 18.2 L L O 0
Feb 05, 2021 Fri 2020 MRSH OLDD away 81-82 12&19 -6.0 142.5 -1.0 -7.0 20.5 6.8 13.8 L L O 0
Jan 25, 2022 Tue 2021 ARZ UCLA away 59-75 1&2 -2.5 150.5 -16.0 -18.5 -16.5 -17.5 1.0 L L U 0
Jan 25, 2022 Tue 2021 WRST NKU away 63-73 2&2 -2.0 145.5 -10.0 -12.0 -9.5 -10.8 1.2 L L U 0

Jan 12, 2023 Thu 2022 GONZ BYU away 4&4 -6.5 151.5


----------

